# ****Summer Cupcakes Bump Buddies ~ 8 BABY GIRLS & 4 BABY BOYS BORN ****



## lilly77

Bump buddies reconnecting from 1st tri.. here are our dates.. anyone else I've forgotten?

Hch (Hayley) due 26th June predicts :blue: ...............CONFIRMED TEAM :blue: Baby Boy Jacob born 10th July 2011 :happydance: :blue:
Flybee due 27th June predicts :blue: ...........confirmed 27th June as TEAM :yellow: Baby Boy Raphael born 7th July 2011 :happydance: :blue:
Lilly (Lilly) due 28th June predicts :blue: ................CONFIRMED TEAM :pink: Baby Girl Ivy Star born 28th June 2011 :happydance: :pink:
Foxforce (Claire) due 28th June predicts :pink: .........confirmed 28th June as TEAM :yellow: Baby Girl Eliza born 2nd July :happydance: :pink:
Itsychik (Leigh) due 28th June predicts :blue: ..........CONFIRMED TEAM :blue: Baby Boy Bram born 30th June 2011 :happydance: :blue:
Mama Africa due 28th June ........................CONFIRMED TEAM :pink: Baby Girl Naomi born 7th June 2011 :happydance: :pink:
Aileymouse (Ailey) due 28th June predicts :pink: .....CONFIRMED TEAM :pink: Baby Girl Georgia born 6th July 2011 :happydance: :pink:
Lolley (Kelly) due 29th June predicts :blue: ........CONFIRMED TEAM :pink: Baby Girl Amelia Ann born 22nd June 2011 :happydance: :pink:
Strawberry19 (Amy) due 29th June predicts :blue: ...CONFIRMED TEAM :blue: Baby Boy Noah born 24th June 2011 :happydance: :blue:
Ashley2189 (Ashley) due 29th June predicts :blue: ......CONFIRMED TEAM :pink: Baby Girl Lillyana born 29th June 2011 :happydance: :pink:
Bluestarlight due 30th June predicts :pink: .....CONFIRMED TEAM :pink: Baby Girl Elora born 13th June 2011 !!! :happydance: :pink:
Starglow (Ashley) due 2nd July predicts :blue:/:pink:...CONFIRMED TEAM :pink: Baby Girl Lara Suzanne born 4th July 2011 :happydance: :pink:



:kiss: SUMMER CUPCAKES :kiss:

8 x :pink: bumps!!

4 x :blue: bumps!!


----------



## Starglow

Hey we're here :) this is fab. Thanks for starting the new thread here Lilly. You're a star :) 

We've so much to go through together. Next 16 week midwife appointments and 20 week scans yay. 

Xxx


----------



## Starglow

Lilly youre not showing yet? People guess I'm pregnant. Cause i'm over with my dad at the moment people are always asking him if I'm pregnant! Lol! 

Still getting rid of this cold but as we're pretty much snowed in I've been just relaxing with my dad so hopefully it'll be gone asap. 

I can't wait till the next scan. Already it seems ages ago that I had my first ( only 9 days ago lol) 

X


----------



## Itsychik

yay! I've been stalking the 2nd Tri all morning, and have been keeping my eye out for our group :)

So far I've been to the toilet to throw up 4 TIMES this morning (3 of those times while at work)! Boo! I was really hoping the nausea would be gone by Christmas... but it looks like it's hanging in there :(

And I've been looking at the other pics of the beautiful 2nd T bumps! Can't wait till we start having nice, obvious bumps to compare! :)


----------



## Starglow

Aw poor you!!! 4 times! :( after a week of sickness, I've been ok the last two days. Long may it last. The simpler I eat the better I feel. Weird. 

Hope you're feeling better. Hugs x


----------



## lilly77

my tummy is definitely sticking out, but i think some of it is bump and some of it is fat!!! (have definitely been eating all the pies). It's hard at the bottom and squidgy round the top, definitely there!!!

Itsy that sucks babe, I was hoping to be nausea free by xmas too and my nausea has died down, but i still can't eat big meals - so gonna have to take it easy xmas day anyway.. hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Flybee

thanks for starting the thread lilly77 - hooray for 2nd tri

thankfully the nausea seems to have eased but now just have horrible head cold and as from last night have completely lost my voice, my DH is quite happy!!

i couldnt help myself and bought a couple of tiny baby grows this morning!!! think my DH is concerned about me starting to shop now hehehehe

hope you are all ok and big congrats to everyone for making 2nd tri

hugs xxx


----------



## hch

hey girls :) im here wahooooo! xx


----------



## Starglow

Hi girlies :)

Ooh i haven't bought anything yet but I am tempted. I wanted to get an I Love Daddy babygrow for hubby for under the tree :)

Im amazed. I've just read some of the thread below by 6lilpigs. She started it in August 2008 and is still going. It's the one about nub theories from 11-13 week scans and guessing the babies sex! Don't quite know how to work it out tho. I'm kicking myself as the lady who did my scan mentioned that she had just got the nub in or something like that ...... But we got interrupted and I never got to ask about it. 

..... Last line should read .... Do any of you know about the nub theory thing? 

Bet I book in for private gender scan at 16 weeks lol

Do any of you k is about the whole nub theory thing? X


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, thank God we all made it to the 2nd trim!

In other news, i'm getting the swine flu jab today, I caved after DH saw it on the news yesterday. Are the rest of you getting it?


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies :)

@ Starglow- I was reading the thread and tried to figure it out myself. It's got something to do with the line of the urethra in the baby and where it exits at the end is the nub. According to the thread, if you look at the urethra and depending on whether it's higher (i.e. closer to belly) or lower (i.e. closer to back) based on specific degrees (the thread mentions 10 degrees above a line being a girl and more than 30 degrees below is a boy). But it all came out a little jumbled to me and I couldn't make sense of any of the scan pictures enough to figure out what they were looking at.

@ Mama Afrika- my best friend got the flu jab when she was pregnant... but I won't be getting it. I try to avoid all flu vaccines in general. But good luck!


I'm going to be leaving work early :( i've been to the toilet two more times in the last 30 minutes to throw up... this isn't normal, even for me.


----------



## Starglow

Oh my gosh you definatly need to go home. You poor thing hun! Could it be something you ate?

Lol yeah the nub thing is a little confusing ?!? 

Flu jab,...,..... Well it only stops flu. Not colds,coughs and sore throats. Flu isn't so common. But I haven't looked into it at all. What did your doctor say exactly mama Africa?


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all. We did the official announcement on facebook after our scan on monday! Everyone is really pleased for us.
I have bought the baby a christmas present, it's only a pack of 3 disney bibs, but I had to get something!! I will let my daughter open it for the baby!

I'm booked in for next week to have my flu jab. I'd rather be safe than sorry as flu can be fatal in pregnancy.

Feels good to be in 2nd Tri. I feel it's a happier place (without wanting to offend) as eveyone has had scans and been reassured everything is all good! :thumbup:


----------



## hch

yay welcome aileymouse! i have bought 3 baby gros and my friend bought me some lovely ones from austrailia! :) im so excited! i have been loking at prams and pushchairs today!!


----------



## aileymouse

I don't know how I'm going to keep up with you chatterboxes! lol
I don't getmuch time to come on here...


----------



## hch

i have just been looking at that nub thread aswell ! im trying to figure out if my scan pic even has a nub! LOL! i think its a boy but i could be looking at something thats not even there! LOL!


----------



## Starglow

Aileymouse. I'm only on here lots right now as I'm off work and over in Dublin. Im meant to be helping with my new niece but the snow has kept me away for two days. We're gonna head out today and see if we can get to my sisters. Altho I'm a chatterbox anyway lol 
Hch..... Great thread isn't it! I'm hooked on knowing now lol


----------



## hch

its fab! i have had a few guesses and got some right! but im not even sure if im looking at the right bit! hahaha!


----------



## lolley

yay im here woooooo :)

goodbye 1st tri :happydance:

Thanks lilly for starting us up again :flower:

i know a little about the nub theory but i think i only guessed 1 on here ( cant remember who's i do remember saying team pink) as the others i couldnt see. Its not on mine either :(

well im going to brave the snow as its still coming down hard here, i need to finish shopping. It would of been done now but my boys have had a tummy bug. I will be back on later :hugs:


----------



## lilly77

Hey girls - ok i've been literally obsessed with the nub theory thing... 

go to this website www.in-gender.com, click on forums and blogs and go to Ultrasound Gender prediction. Ultrasound techs run the site, and if they are not too busy then can look at your scan pic and tell you what they think. unfortunately there was no 'nub' in my pic and no one could make an educated guess. The baby needs to be side view, legs out the way - you need a clear pic of the nub to guess.

I'm going to put a thread up of this other site relating to gender.. its really interesting! Here's the site for you guys though :

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

I got my flu jab 2 days ago. i'm in a high risk area (london) and there's been 6 cases of pregnant women with swine flu just at my hospital!!!! Its definitely not worth the risk of contracting swine flu. I feel better now i've had it.

Yay I feel so much better we're in 2nd tri woohoo!!!!

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hch

i have just put my scan pic on ! but not sure if mine has a nub!? oh well we shall see! :)


----------



## lilly77

exciting hch!!! let us know what they say!!!


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi everyone. I crossed over a day early but i wanted to stay together with you girls :)

Still having morning sickness, hasn't really changed much. Was sick twice yesterday, but today so far so good, just nausea but its early. I got headaches last week and earlier this week but they seem to have gone away, yay! boobs still ache on and off. No bump yet, or atleast none that i can see with clothes on, i'm 198lbs now so its not too surprising. It doesn't like my pants though, so i'm already doing the hair tie through the button thing, even thought i've lost so much weight. No one can see anything at work, even thought they all know, I've been wearing a giant fleece because its freezing here. 

I've been so lazy with christmas that we don't even have a tree yet...doh! I was thinking of getting hubby a tree decoration from little bean :)


----------



## strawberry19

yaaaay were all here girlies!!! :) 
feels great to be out of first tri i totally forgot about it till i looked on here!!
iv brought muslin squares and scratch mitts so far and thats it!! gave permisson for my mum to start buying cause she really wanted too!! 
so exciting weve came down too 2 boy names and 2 girl names already!! 
:)


----------



## hch

i have one girls name which i have wanted since i got my pregnant with my first! and a boys name which is a first as i usually really struggle to find one!


----------



## strawberry19

now weve found those we cant find any that we like!! i still think i may be having a little boy.. it wouldnt suprise me girls are so rare in both families ive got 5 younger brothers and oh has 4 brothers and one sister and one neice! would love to have a little gril but i just dont see it happening this time!! good job were not fussed if it is a boy :D


----------



## Starglow

Hi girlie whirlies :)

We have 2 girls names one 1 boys. But not certain on the boys yet. Yay :)


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks lilly, for the nub information! My 12-week scan picture isn't clear enough to see anything even remotely related to a nub... but we got a DVD with the movement so I'm going to watch that later and see if I can make any guesses :)

Did you all start thinking of names before you were pregnant or TTC? Or only since then?

DH and I have been having 'theoretical' name discussions for the past year :) A girl name was easiest... (we agreed on tons, and narrowed it down to the one we liked the best) but a boy name was much harder. I had a bunch, but DH didn't like any of them... and he only had like 2 or 3 he liked. Eventually I found one on his list that I liked, and we combined it with a middle name that I liked... and voila! Now we have both names :) We're keeping them a secret though (for the most part... I've told a few close friends :-x)...


----------



## Starglow

Yeah we had a girls name from long before I was expecting. But we came up with a fresh new name a couple of weeks ago which we both love. The boys name we both like but like different spellings. Still it's the only name so far we've agreed on for a boy. 

Oohh I can't wait to find out the sex. Dont think we'll be sharing our news tho. ( of course I'll share on here :) )


----------



## strawberry19

we shall be sharing gender news i couldnt keep it to myself anyway!!
we have always had one of the grils names in our head while ttc but boys names were really hard!!


----------



## hch

dont think im going to get a nub prediction as they cant see the nub! LOL! oh well 9 days to go til i find out! 


i have always struggled with boys names ! my 2nd was actually a joseph until he was born and then my OH said he didnt look like a joseph so changed his name to jack! but have always had my girl for 10 years now! i wonder if i will get to use it!


----------



## hch

i meant 49 days! LOL


----------



## strawberry19

i was gonna say 9 days.. lol


----------



## Starglow

Lol I was thinking 9 days!!!! Lol.


----------



## strawberry19

i had a leaflet sent through my door for scan place..... expensive but tempted... lol


----------



## Starglow

Isn't that strange that we've all struggled with boys names lol


----------



## Starglow

Yeah strawberry Im not sure if i should just wait till 20 week scan or have a private gender one at 16 weeks. It's £100 tho! But the private scan pics are really good quality. Oooohhhhhh I just might x


----------



## strawberry19

think its £95 here!!... ahhh il probably wait and then maybe one nearer the end where the face and things are really developed that would be cool!! will have to see what money we have at the time.. only another 7 weeks till scan time again ladies!!.. i remember saying that when we were like 5 weeks!!


----------



## lilly77

I'm really struggling with boys names too!! We've got some girls names already. With my son Kai, I loved the name since i lived in arizona years ago (before I had him) and a friend of mine's surname was Kai.. it means Ocean in Hawaiian (where i've been on hols twice) so it meant a lot to me. This time I have NO IDEA... the boys name I like is quite traditional, far from the name Kai that I loved when I was a hippy haha!

Hch funny.. i was also thinking, blimmin heck 9 DAYS?!! HOW? haha 

I have 23 days left til we find out as we've got a private gender scan. I'm SO excited to find out.. I just feel so much its a girl.. i think i'll be so shocked if its another boy!


----------



## strawberry19

fingers crossed for you lilly!!
weve came down to mason and kaleb now for boys names and ava and isabelle for girls!


----------



## hch

olivia for a girl and oliver for a boy :)


----------



## hch

or maybe harry! LOL!


----------



## strawberry19

oh likes harry but we cant because oh's last name is heather... lol so its still quite a feminime name :/ and harry heather just sounds silly lol


----------



## hch

hahaha! bless!


----------



## strawberry19

shame because weve had to dismiss quite a few names as it sounds to girly lol hense why our boys names are quite strong rather then cute


----------



## kezc4rc

Can I join this thread please as i'm due same time as you ladies. I'm due 28th June. x


----------



## Itsychik

Awww....I love hearing what everyone is thinking about for names!! I think I'm too much of a wimp to post my choices though :-X

I love the names mentioned though! :)

Hi kezc4rc! Welcome :) How have things been for you so far?


----------



## bluestarlight

Argh...i'm the oposite...I can't think of a girls name. We had a boys name figured out pretty quick, Alexander Crimson, but are so stuck on girls names. I was toying with Amelia, Evangeline, Imara, Sienna, Samara, ...but nothing stands out for me. Everyone wants me to have a girl too. Would be the first female grandchild in our family.


----------



## kezc4rc

HI guys
So far i've had it rough, had the severe sickness and ended up in hospital on a drip and had to have anti-sickness injection. Still being sick on a morning but starting to enjoy being pregnant now.
I've been really naughty and bought quite a lot for baby and it's mainly hubbys fault as he is just so excited. 
Really looking forward to Christmas day as this is when we are telling all the family that don't already know then I will announce it on facebook, really excited!


----------



## strawberry19

aww i remmeber my facebook annoucement lol had lots and lots of congratulations and comments was nice to see people so happy for us!!


----------



## kezc4rc

A uni friend announced her pregnancy last week on facebook after her 12 week scan I was really tempted to announce mine also but i've waited this long so i'm sure I can handle a few more days. Can't wait to change my profile pic to my scan picture!


----------



## Itsychik

Sorry kez to hear that the sickness has been so bad! Mine hasn't gone away yet, but at least I haven't become dehydrated or anything (and I've only lost about 5 lbs / ~ 2 kilo's). A friend of mine had severe nausea/vomiting and lost 10 kilo's, even despite the medicine. So I hope things start improving for you soon!

bluestarlight--I think you're the first who is stuck on a girl's name :) Does your OH have any ideas? 

We made our FB announcement last week, which got a TON of reactions :) it was a lot of fun... then this week we posted the 12-week scan picture, so lots of people who missed the status update saw that. It's been really fun to read the posts from everyone... and now I can complain about m/s more publicly! :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

yeah we done our about this time last week actually after we got home and the response was awesome alot of people knew we were trying aswell!! i still get the why the hell were you trying for a baby at 20 comments they think we are crazy!!


----------



## FLGAL82

Can I join you ladies??? Please :)


----------



## Mama Afrika

Well I had the swine flu jab today, the nurse convinced me that the risk of not taking it was greater. She also said that the pregnant women who took it last year were fine. Its done now so I'm avoiding all anti-vaccine threads.

Am I the only one not making a facebook announcement? I have too many random friends so I prefer to share it personally with really close friends for now. I'll probably post a pic of my bump when i'm in the 3rd trimester.


----------



## kezc4rc

I had my flu jab today also, so far so good. One less thing to worry about now it's done!


----------



## lolley

wow i go shopping for a few hous and come back to 6 pages of chat and 2 new members :)
:hi: kez and flgal

were still deciding names we have a few we like but nothing definate and i have been looking at baby things while out shopping but not brough anything. Everything is to wintery yet apart from the obvious of bibs, socks etc.


----------



## strawberry19

yeah i found the same looley or too gender related!! ive got muslin suares and scratch mitts!! and oh's dad just brought down a moses basket thats barely been used by his step daughter.. ideal!!


----------



## lolley

i have the moses basket i used for the boys its like new. I wanted to keep it as my Granma brought it me and she passed away 5 years ago now so thought it would be nice to keep it in the family :)


----------



## strawberry19

yeah thats a lovely idea sweet :)


----------



## Starglow

Hi to the two new ladies :) it's great there's a good few of us on here now as it means there'll usually be someone around to have a natter with. 

OMG I've just realised I stopped taking the Pregnacare on Saturday and since Sunday till now I haven't once been sick!!!!! I knew it wasn't suiting me! So glad I stopped it now. 

Hopefully I'll get lots of my sisters newborns hand me downs. ;) x


----------



## lilly77

Hi new ladies! and FLGAL82 - weren't you on the last thread too though? welcome back!

Aaah I can't wait to buy baby stuff!! girls we should hit the January sales, could get really cute winter stuff for next christmas? I know it might be jumping the gun but I reckon now's the best time to get things, I'd hate to be shopping in the 3rd tri.

I've already bought a tiny babygro and baby book that you put scan pics in and first pictures and stuff, both from mama's and papa's.


----------



## hch

hi new ladies :) starglow you have just reminded me to take my pregnacare! LOL!


----------



## Starglow

I'm having a bit of a mare :(

The snow had really effected travel in Dublin. I should be flying home to hubby tomorrow. Flights are going however the roads over here are really bad. So much so hardly any taxi's are taking fares! I've managed to get one company to come for me at 1130am. My flight is not till 4pm and today the same flight was delayed by three hours. I've stayed calm and relaxed the last few days following all the chaos at the airports. But tonight I got upset. The thought of being stuck in the airport all day at the moment is dire :(

My energy is so low. I know there's nothing I can do but having my flight cancelled last week coming out to Dublin was pretty stressful! I know I'm over emotional and overly worrying but I just don't want to risk any harm to bump. it's not that I'm being precious about myself but I'm hating all this 
stress. The journey over here turned me off flying altogether. I was exhausted, it brought out my cough and cold and all my spots. Nevermind the pain I was in on the plane - I was so stuffed up my eats were killing, soni was drinking water to help my ears but then bladder got full 10 mins before due to land. OMG the pain! As soon as we landed before the seat belt light turned off I had to run To the loo in front of everyone. It was so painful it took ages to wee :( 

Sorry. I'm usually really happy. Just apprehensive. Need to calm down. Feel like crying :(


----------



## Starglow

Ps ...... First lesson learnt. When flying bring sweets to suck on instead of loads of water. Just sip water slowly lol. Note to self lol


----------



## strawberry19

oh hun sorry your having a hard time :hugs: hopefully youl be able to get home tomoro and have a better flight


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun :) I hope so. I'll just have to keep calm. I might ask at the check in desk of there's a lounge I can use or something. This weather and disruption to travel is just awful. Fingers crossed. 

Xxx


----------



## hch

huge hugs hun i hope you are able to fly 2moro x


----------



## Flybee

awww starglow, hope you are doing OK.

I havent logged on all day as not very well and been sleeping!! dr told me I have a viral infection so have to wait for that to clear before I can have the flu jab! 

I have got my boys names picked out and had my girls picked out until a girl I work with had a girl in the summer and freakily gave her the identical name first and middle name the same!!! Do you think I could still go with my name as was really set on it??

hope everyone is doing OK xx


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi everyone! How exciting we're in 2nd tri now!!!! My family is visiting for the holidays so I haven't been on much, and I probably won't be until they leave in another week and a half. Just wanted to say congrats to everyone and I'm so glad we stuck together and made this new thread here in 2nd tri! I feel like I actually belong. :hugs:


----------



## rachyh1990

heya guys my new due date is 30th june :D hows everyone feeling? x


----------



## lilly77

hey everyone

Starglow.. that sucks babe, I hope you get to fly today, what a nightmare! I've been feeling so sorry for everyone who's been stuck with the snow, esp those flying - those pics of people at the airport sleeping under foil... omg i would freak out, over xmas too! crossing fingers for you xx

Ashley your bump looks like mine!! i got my DH to take a pic of mine, I should put it up...

We're travelling to oxfordshire today to be with my family for xmas, then off to Gloucestershire to DH's parents.. hoping roads are ok. 

I'm feeling ok, nausea has passed and finally feel normal again ... SO relieved. Feel like my bump is now getting bigger every day.. with 2nd babies i heard this is normal to be showing this early? don't know if that still applies to me as I had my son so long ago.

anyway hope everyone is doing ok! only 2 more days til xmas :happydance:

Ps don't know about those of you with dopplers, but i'm finding it harder and harder to hear beans hb - at my 12 week scan i was told i had anterior placenta though. I hear the hb then it goes away quickly or else its really faint. Think baby's hiding from me these days!!


----------



## lilly77

ok here's my bump!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC09758.JPG
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hch

awww lilly! your bump is like mine! :) i think mine maybe a tad bigger as its just popped out from no where!


----------



## FLGAL82

lilly77 yes I was on the other thread :) I forgot!
So I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas! We have a 14 week ultrasound for Dec.28th so we are so excited we are going to ask the lady if she can get a potty shot and if she has any guesses.Do you think you can tell the sex at 14 weeks?If not we have a private 3d scan Jan 10th.At my 12 week scan they said I bet 50 bucks it's a boy so we shall see...


----------



## Starglow

Well I didn't get to fly! Airport closed and in just one hour 15000 people were standed on Top of the 1000's already there. So moved my flight till boxing day. Snag now is my cousin is now here at my dads and sick with cold, cough and high temperature! Arg! So pissed off. I really can't catch whatever it is she has! Just spent three hours trying to get her booked in with a doctor but no luck. I think I'll be having some lunch and then getting into a cosy bed away from everyone. 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

A friend of family called me today to congratulate me on bump and I suddenly remember woohoo I have good news lol 

Anyway it's good I'm not stuck in airport all day


----------



## strawberry19

aww hun gutted you didnt get hun but glad your okay!! 

im doing good feel normalish!! nausea still at times!! but other than that my skin has cleared up and gone really soft and baby like.. love it!! maybe il sart to get the glow soon!!


----------



## lilly77

starglow that sucks! does that mean you're not with your OH for xmas? boo to the snow!! We arrived in oxfordshire ok... still lots of snow here but drive-able.

FLGAL oh you will totally see the sex at the 14 wk scan if your tech is skilled and gets a good look! that's in a few days, jealous!


----------



## Starglow

Hi, 

Yep my hubby is on his own for Christmas. I'll attempt to get back on Boxing day but it'll be late. We'll have Christmas day together whenever I get back. We'll cook a proper dinner and do pressies. But it's rubbish being away from him. My family are thrilled I'm staying and of course it's nice to be with them but I want my hubby. 

Flipping snow! It's so heavy in Dublin. The heaviest in 100 years here. Madness. 

Anyway hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## FLGAL82

I just purchased the gender pred. kit from walgreens and my result came back boy!When we had our 12 week and 5 day ultrasound the tech said I bet 50 bucks it's a boy.Just wanted to share results it was deff. fun!


----------



## Ashley2189

how much is the gender prediction kit?? maybe i'll sneak into walgreens and pick one up sometime soon!


----------



## Starglow

Hi all.......Ooohhhhhhhh christmas eve!!! How did that happen lol. Wonder will Santa find me over here hehe. 

So how do the gender kits work? Sounds interesting. 

Hope everyone is doing well today and feeling good. My cold and cough is trying to sneak back which is rubbish. 

Off for a big mug of Irish tea now. So glad I got an early night last night. Makes a huge difference.

Keep well ladies and bumps xxx


----------



## strawberry19

happy christmas eve ladies!!!!
ive gotta go work at 12 :( only till 4 but the kids are gonna be hyper and itl be booooring cause we have like 5 in and it doesnt even warrant it being open ... our boss sucks lol


----------



## lolley

Merry Christmas everyone


I prob wont be on much over the next few days :hug:


----------



## lilly77

Just want to say Happy Christmas to all of you girls!!!!! I'm so glad we're all together too. I'm very excited for tomorrow!

big kiss :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Happy Christmas woohoo no diets for us haha! :)

Hope you all have a lovely weekend 

Hugsxxx


----------



## hch

happy christmas girls :) x


----------



## hch

does anyone have a ache in there lady garden? its like a throbbing ache?


----------



## lilly77

hch said:


> does anyone have a ache in there lady garden? its like a throbbing ache?

nope.. have twinges sometimes, shooting pains (think more digestive issue though!) around that area and abdominal too.. are you still having them?

how's everyone else doing today?? 14 weeks tomorrow for me woohoo!!

Had a lovely christmas, got tons of chocolate (Lindt, my fave!!) and even some baby bits from my mom bless her, she's so excited... she have me a cath kidston changing bag and 2 baby blankets.

heard baby's hb on doppler the other night SO loud there was even an echo.. i've been having trouble finding it lately so was really nice to hear it so loud and clear.

hope everyone else is good. Its nearly 2011, the year our babies are born!!!


----------



## hch

no its not there today! but seem to have aches and pains this week but have been reading up and apparantly at week 14 the ligaments are stretching even more so maybe could just be that! got the midwife in 9 days so will ask her then!

wow im jealous lilly of your cath kidston change bag! :) 

soon we will be able to say were having a baby this year!


----------



## sianyld

Hi girls was just wondering if u mind me joining ur group! i too will be having a summer cupcake! :)

so glad to be in 2nd tri with all u lovely ladies....I am 13 weeks 1 day today 
EDD 03.07.2011 

Nice to meet u all :) xxx


----------



## lilly77

sianyld said:


> Hi girls was just wondering if u mind me joining ur group! i too will be having a summer cupcake! :)
> 
> so glad to be in 2nd tri with all u lovely ladies....I am 13 weeks 1 day today
> EDD 03.07.2011
> 
> Nice to meet u all :) xxx

of course! welcome to second tri! :flower:


----------



## hch

sianyld said:


> Hi girls was just wondering if u mind me joining ur group! i too will be having a summer cupcake! :)
> 
> so glad to be in 2nd tri with all u lovely ladies....I am 13 weeks 1 day today
> EDD 03.07.2011
> 
> Nice to meet u all :) xxx

:wave: welcome to the 2nd tri! :)


----------



## strawberry19

welcome hun!!!

hope everyone had a nice christmas!! 
ive had those achey stretchy pains too last few days but easing off now i deffinatly feel bigger too!!
didnt get any baby bits for christmas so i consoled myself by buying baby vests this morning in the sale shame we didnt know what bubs is cause loads of genderoutfits really cheap!!


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone. 

Well I got home last night from Dublin. Hubby had cooked a massive Christmas dinner which was so nice and we've loads of left overs :) 

Just popping on to mention that my hospital letter came with 12 week scan results. It says I'm due 2nd July so a day earlier. Just a day but being put back 6 days instead of the 7 is fine by me. Anyway feels great to be in 2nd tri :) 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Having lazy day today. Maybe retail therapy tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

sounds like we all had a fab Christmas. Im also just popping on got another busy few days ahead. Were off down to London tomorrow for 2 days for the boys Christmas present. We brought them a trip on the Harry potter tour :) along with other stuff they were so spoilt by everyone!

so hopefully will be back on properly when were back and can have a proper catch up :)


----------



## strawberry19

aww sounds lovely lolley!!!


----------



## hch

have a nice time :)


----------



## FLGAL82

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas.Just wanted to stop by and say hi and we have our 14 week ultrasound tomorrow so hubby and I are very excited.We are hoping for a happy and healthy baby in there lol and maybe get a potty shot and see what little one is.Wish us luck!!!!


----------



## hch

good luck for tomorrow FLGAL82 :) cant wait to say hello to your beanie x


----------



## FLGAL82

Thank you hch! We had a scan at 13 weeks and the ultrasound tech said I would bet 50 bucks it's a boy.I just can't wait to start buying things for the baby!


----------



## foxforce

Hey Ladies 

Lilly if you can add me hun I'm not on the list :nope: I'm due 28th June. Thanks for starting another thread too :hugs: 

Had a tough week as our main laptop has kinda blown up so been trying to sort that grrr so not been on for the last week.

Anyways hope you all had a lovely Christmas and got everything you wanted? I had a fairly quiet one. 

Had my flu jab Xmas Eve after everyone at work seems to be coughing and spluttering and the recent news, plus I work in healthcare so exposed to quite a lot of bugs.

Lolley you guessed my nub I believe :D Hope you have a super time in London

Congrats on moving to 2 Tri, it's feels good to be here! :dance: .... right going to catch up on the posts :)

hch - I do get an aching feeling deep down low which I put down to being my cervix? :shrug: I only get it every now and again and only lasts a short time


----------



## lilly77

sorry foxforce!!! will add you now!

xxxxxx


----------



## lilly77

ps what do you mean Lolley guessed your nub.. do you know what you're having?!?
:happydance:


----------



## foxforce

It's ok Lilly and thanks x

Ahh no I don't but after my 12 week scan she had a guess at the nub and said girl. I did read somewhere that the genitals weren't developed yet at that stage lol

We aren't going to find out the sex - keeping it a surprise x


----------



## Ashley2189

FLGAL82 said:


> I hope everyone had a nice Christmas.Just wanted to stop by and say hi and we have our 14 week ultrasound tomorrow so hubby and I are very excited.We are hoping for a happy and healthy baby in there lol and maybe get a potty shot and see what little one is.Wish us luck!!!!

Good luck! I have my 14 week u/s on Wed!! :happydance:


----------



## FLGAL82

Ashley2189 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice Christmas.Just wanted to stop by and say hi and we have our 14 week ultrasound tomorrow so hubby and I are very excited.We are hoping for a happy and healthy baby in there lol and maybe get a potty shot and see what little one is.Wish us luck!!!!
> 
> Good luck! I have my 14 week u/s on Wed!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks and the same to you!:thumbup:


----------



## FLGAL82

lilly77 could you add my due date to the list too please.I am due June28th as well.Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Starglow

Good morning everyone :) 

I presume everyone has their 16 week appointments soon. Mine is Thursday next week with the midwife. I wonder if she'll listen for a heartbeat? 

Anyone else noticed they haven't eaten as much this Christmas? Lol I just can't fit much in. I'm eating an odd chocolate cause it's there but I'm not my usual self of have one have the whole box. It's great! 

I'm going to take my strider ( walking machine thingy) out tomorrow and start doing 30 
mins gentle exercise daily. I'm missing working out and alway feel sluggish when I don't. Now that I have more energy ill give it a go. 

Hope you're all still having a lovely time. I'm loving time off work. 

Hugs x


----------



## Starglow

Ps lilly when you get a chance can you change me to July 2nd please? ( I bet my due date will change again lol) it brings me closer to June again. 
Look how many babies are due on the 28th June!!! Wow! It'll be interesting seeing if any of us actually go on our due dates x


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ladies!

Starglow, I've noticed for months that I haven't been eating as much :) And I used to LOVE chocolate, and now I barely touch it! My MIL makes irrititating (but well-meaning) comments about how 'great' it would be if this stays with me forever (to help keep the pounds off...) boo!

I also wanted to ask you all something, before I start freaking out... I woke up this morning to brown spotting. Or well, I don't know if 'spotting' would be the right word since it had definitely been going on for a few hours before I woke up at 8:00 and it's almost 11:00 now and it's been pretty constant all morning :( It varies between a light brown/pinkish colour. I haven't had this at all up until now, and while I knew it was common in 1st tri I thought that usually stopped in the 2nd? I called my midwife and she said basically that as long as it's brown it's nothing to worry about and just to keep an eye on it... but it's been going on for like 5 hours now. Anyone else heard anything like this? It's making me worried :(


----------



## Starglow

I'll look up my book Hun and see what it says. X back in a min


----------



## Starglow

Nothing! Sorry. 

If your midwife said there's nothing to worry about then it Should be ok. But it must be so worrying. If you had it in first tri symptoms often cross over Into second tri up to 16 weeks. 

I hope one of the cupcakes can give you some advice. 

Hope you're ok x


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks for checking hun!

I didn't have it in first trim, which is why I think it's odd now... the midwife mentioned that if it doesn't stop we can schedule an ultrasound to check the location of the placenta which might be causing it, but when I googled info about the placenta that just gave me MORE things to worry about... so I'm going to stay away from google for the time being. 

Although it's hard not to want to run to the bathroom every 15 minutes just to check if it has stopped... :(


----------



## Starglow

Why don't you post a thread on the main board and ask there. You're likely to get more answers while it's not busy on here x


----------



## Itsychik

I thought about that, but I didn't want to be yet another "bleeding, what do I do?!?!" posts that were everywhere in 1st trim... there was another post at the bottom of the list from someone who is 14 + 1 and had brown discharge, and most people responded with the advice that she should talk to her doctor/midwife (which I already did).

I think I'll wait an hour or two and see if it stops before asking... :shrug:


----------



## Starglow

Fair point. Think positively. X


----------



## lilly77

Ok guys updated list done!! Pls tell me if any mistakes.
14 weeks today woohoo! Hope everyone is good today? I feel a bit in limbo before nye and starting work in 2011.... I almost don't want to go back! Got lots of exciting things lined up, my gender scan in just over two weeks.. Me, dh and ds (and bump!!) are off to Thailand for two weeks end of feb, I can't wait for some beach and sun... Then baby due in June!

Itsy ... How worrying for you! Do you have any pain/cramps at all? I'm sure everything is fine, brown blood means old blood so it may have dislodged from your cervix or something? Definitely keep an eye on it and if any red bleeding or cramps go straight to a and e. You've had your scan, baby is fine so please try not to worry yourself too much. Thinking of you, pls keep us updated :hugs: xx


----------



## Starglow

OMG Lilly have you been to Thailand before? It's amazing! I was there 2 Christmas's running on an island called Koh Chang. It's beautiful. We are thinking of booking somewhere while I can still travel and before baby comes. I love my holidays! This year was crazy tho ........... Florida, Mexico , New York & Grand Canaria! Whoops! Thinking need a little holiday soon tho. I want to make the most of the next 6 months with it just being the hubby and myself x Ooohhh lucky you x


----------



## lilly77

Yes I have, this will be our 6th time to Thailand! We absolutely LOVE it... Went there on our honeymoon too. We will be going to koh samui and north east beaches of koh phangan... I'm soooooooo excited!! I had to really convince dh as he thought we should save our cash but I stood my ground... I need a beach in my life!

Wow you've been everywhere this yr too! We went to Hawaii, portugal and la this year. I'd def book another holiday in... Will be your last together for a while! Xx


----------



## Starglow

Aw how fab!!!!

It's true. Seems strange when you're being careful with money for baby to book a holiday but I think it's important. Just thought tho booking a sunny holiday soon ........ I'd have literally nothing to wear! No maternity summer clothes will be available! Mind you it would inspire me to get exercising again lol


----------



## Itsychik

Sounds like you guys have been traveling a lot! A warm beach sounds heavenly right about now...

DH and I live in the Netherlands (where he's from) but all of my friends/family live in/near Virginia (US) so anytime we have vacation time we usually end up visiting there... which isn't _bad_, it just means we don't do as much fun vacationing as I'd like. We went to Hawaii for our honeymoon in October though, which was amazing! I've heard that Thailand is great as well, but I've never been there...

Lilly, what islands did you visit in Hawaii? How did you guys like it there?


----------



## Starglow

It's all so expensive tho!!! And I'm literally stuck with the next half term 20th Feb for one week. Normally I can take holiday whenever and i just work later into the summer. But this year I want to finish as early as I can so I have time off before due date x


----------



## bluestarlight

I hope everyone had a good holiday and we are all looking forward to new years now :)

Oh i would love a beach vacation about now. I just had to take a day off because we got a foot and a half of snow. Very pretty but the power flickering in and out wasn't so much fun. And my husband had to shovel the driveway since the plow guy did a horrible job. 

Had a good holiday, hardly felt sick for 2 days and now its back again with a vengeance...I hope this means its starting to go away now. Got 3 pairs of maternity pants and a photobook to baby pictures in. I feel like i can't wait til summer now


----------



## FLGAL82

:hi: Hello everyone!We had our ultrasound today and baby is looking good.The lady that did our scan did not even look for the sex she was just measuring arms,legs,and she said she saw all 4 chambers of the heart which was good our baby was moving all over the place and would not sit still heartbeat was 163 bpm and we have a picture I am going to try to figure out how to upload it lol


----------



## Ashley2189

aww, yay! glad everything's good :)


----------



## hch

awwwww fab news hun cant wait to see the pic x


----------



## lilly77

FLGAL congrats on your scan - yay also can't wait to see your pic!

bluestarlight that sucks youre still feeling a bit ill.. i can't wait for summer either and I also bought a baby book to put things in (scans are already in there!)

Itsy, we visited Oahu island - i'd been before when i was 18 too. We only went to hawaii because we were stuck in la for an extra 2 weeks because of the volcanic ash situation back in April.. was a total last minute flight but well worth it I love Hawaii.

hope everyone's good today.. i'm having mixed feelings about returning to work. I mean I have to of course, but so much of my job is networking, socialising with the 'right' people... i can't be bothered anymore! I really have put 'being pregnant' at the back of my mind (ie stop going on here so much, boo!) and concentrate on work if i'm going to earn any cash!

pregnant wise i've also got BAD constipation (sorry tmi!) i'm on fibregel but it really makes me gag and now i'm even more bloated! Seriously look 5 months preggers. ah the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies!!!! missed you all havent been on for a few days been busy busy!!!
hope everyone is well and recovering from the christmas tiredness!!


----------



## Starglow

Feeling sicky this morning. Lilly the feeling of going back to work is yuck. I still have another week till I start back but have to get some paperwork done tomorrow. I really have done nothing the last few days. Hubby wanted to get up and out first thing to go shopping but Im not at all wanting to drag myself around a shopping centre. No fun when you can't clothes shop and there are limited baby shops! So gonna do housework and a food shop after. I feel very lazy but all I want to do is sleep while I can! 

As for a sun holiday we can't go away. We're saving to buy a new home any time from May. It's really important to us. We own a two bed place which is nice but not big enough when people come to stay. Looking at a 4 bedroom house..... Can't wait. So no nursery shopping for me until we move after baby comes. We'll buy a crib for our room along wiry a chest of drawers and changing mat to keep baby going. 

Rambling. Woken this morning with a lot on my mind. Need to go get things done. 

Ps ...... I think my bump must be changing from bloat to baby as it hasn't changed the last two weeks x


----------



## strawberry19

ive got a deffinate bump too :) yay for us!!
sounds fun about moving house!!


----------



## Starglow

Very exciting but I wish we could move before baby comes. I feel a bit unsettled. I'd love to get the baby room ready etc but no point doing it twice. Plus if we change our spare room Into a nursery our families would have nowhere to stay! But it's May when we're in a better situation to get a mortgage etc so we just have to be patient. :)

OMG im grumpy today lol! Need breakfast. Back soon. 

Xxxxxxxxx

Ps woohoo to bumps :)


----------



## Flybee

Hey girlies - happy belated Christmas... I havent been on in a while as been busy seeing family and stufing my face! What was starting to be baby I think is now Christmas dinner bump!!

Am glad you are all doing well. I am trying to convnce DH to go away in the 2nd tri but he isnt convinced! I will work on him to at least get a few days away somewhere! Lilly77 I am very jealous about you going to Thailand, I could do with chilling out on a beach!!


----------



## strawberry19

i was meant to be going france in may/june wont be no more though! would love a last holiday :( no chance for us though all our money needs to be saved for baby and looking at getting a bigger house to rent we have a spare room for the nursery but its not very big and i want out of the flat either before or a few months after baby comes dont fancy pushchair and stairs!!


----------



## Starglow

Ah I'm lucky cause mine is a ground floor flat with garden so the first few months will be ok. 

Holiday wise I think we'll do a mini getaway over a weekend. Just time to ourselves away from hecticness. I do love my sun holidays tho but hubby insists we'll still have them with baby! I'll be pushing that one for sure. 

Hi lolley. Dont think I overly ate Altho meals were heavier than usual. Christmas dinner 4 days running lol. I'm done now! Can't believe my celebration chocolates are still here looking at me hehe! 

Xxx


----------



## strawberry19

we are first floor its not too bad its all new but i just want a little house :) 

my chocolate just looks at me too!! lol i am a chocolate monster and have hardly touched any over christmas!


----------



## Starglow

Yep I'm usually a true chocoholic and shopaholic and neither apply right now. 

Well I had Breckie, did some housework and got ready and still I feel yuck today! Very strange. Some days are great and the odd day is just awful. Gonna go see the show home we love soon and get a food shop in before flaking on the sofa. Recording American Tale to watch later lol. Feel like being a kid! 

Just saw my bump before shower and eh yeah I'm big!!! Typical I say I'm gonna start exercising today when I feel yuck! 

So Strawberry we'll be in our new homes this summer hopefully. Wouldn't it be fab!!! :)

Ps dizziness has set in
Pps tmi but Lilly I have the opposite to you and have done for weeks


----------



## strawberry19

would deffo be fab i need a garden to hang my nappies in :lol: or my poor mother and MIL will have their washing lines over run by cloth tehehe!!


----------



## rachyh1990

anyone done the red cabbage test yet? mined turned blue lol i reckon it will be another girly anyway xxx


----------



## hch

hi girls hope you are all well :) felt sick as a pig when i woke up this morning but it seemed to ease off when i had some breakie! anyone getting tons of discharge!!! TMI!!? just had some chocolate and its given me heart burn!!! arggghh!


----------



## strawberry19

havent tried the red cabbage thing hun!!!
we think our bubs is a boy!!!

hch the discharge thing is gross right!! :lol: im the same i keep thinking im leaking wee but its not!!


----------



## hch

hahahaha! yes its so gross! thankgod for pantyliners LOL!


----------



## strawberry19

deffinatly excpet when you forget them and feel like youve actually wet yourself ... lol glad we can all laugh about this oh actually though i had wet myself the other day :lol:


----------



## hch

i had that yesterday i actually thought i had wet myself ! infact i thought my waters had gone !


----------



## strawberry19

:lol: my poor oh was like did you just wet yourself... he was cracking up and then disapointed when id said i hadnt lol


----------



## hch

this is the only pregnancy where i havent bloomed either! i look like poo! my skin is so dry and im spotty! i will be 30 next year but i feel more like i should be 16! i reckon beanie could be a girl! she is taking all my beauty! hahahahaha!


----------



## strawberry19

aww well i hope it gets better!! ive felt nd looked like crap the last few weeks but lately it seems to be easing off i feel human again my skin has gone back to normal and my hair before it was so dry!! were thinking we may have a little boy in there

how is everyone finding their dopplers??... i got mine out today havent for about a week and found bub straight away heartbeat so much easier to find now bub is bigger


----------



## hch

you have just reminded me to order mine of ebay :)


----------



## sianyld

Hey ladies! hch totally get wat u mean about the discharge! lol

loving my doppler can always find bubs which is great! before 12 weeks to it was hard wrk! can find it every time i try now! 

had first MW app today which was a nightmare, my MW didnt show up so some1 else booked me in! was not a happy bunny as im sick of chasing them up for appointments! just feeling let down!

On a happier note 20 week scan is booked for Feb 11th - my mums b'day! hope ur all well! 

Ps Lilly dont think i've been added to the list yet :) edd 3rd july 11~ Thank u xx


----------



## lilly77

Hey everyone... sian I'll put you on the list now! my 20 wk scan is just one day before yours :happydance:

totally know about the cm, it's so ewwww - that's reminded me to buy panty liners tomorrow, thanks girls!

So, very depressing news for me - i put on FIVE POUNDS over christmas - 5 lbs!!!! in one week!!!!! With my DS i didnt' really put on any weight until i was like 6/7 months or something so this is freaking me out.. I know its obviously because i'm pregnant but I'm scared i'm going to get too big..! I'm blaming it on triple christmas dinners, my parents, DH's and my brothers girlfriends amazing baking skills. Serious healthy eating for me in Jan.

i keep feeling flutters not sure if its baby or wind though!


----------



## aileymouse

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good christmas!

Totally get what you mean about he discharge....lovely!

I had my flu jab today, anybody else having or had it?

I've also got an appointment for my 20 week scan...15th feb :)

Who's going to find out the sex? We have decided we will find out the sex, as we had a surprise and this will probably be our last baby. 

xxx


----------



## hch

yep had my flu jab over a week ago and i feel fine no side effects from it :D 

im going to find out the sex and i cant wait! 40 days to go til 20 week scan!


----------



## FLGAL82

I hope everyone is having a great day today :) I have a dotor appoinment tomorrow with the ob and this will be hubby's first time hearing the heartbeat so he is excited.We are deff. finding out the sex of the baby in 2 weeks can't wait.I was on here last night trying to upload my ultrasound picture and I can't do it!It makes me so mad.If anyone has facebook I have my pictures on there of all my scans only 5 pictures but hey I love looking at them.:kiss:


----------



## Starglow

Go into advanced post and theres an attachment paper clip on the bar at the top. Add photo there. Then go into the attachment and click on your pic. That should work. 

I'm hoping to hear baby heart beat next Thursday at my 16 week apt with midwife. 

X


----------



## sianyld

we are finding out the sex, cant wait! have booked a babybond private gender scan for16+5 and will have it reconfirmed at the 20 week NHS scan x


----------



## absandjbs

Wanted to see if I can move over already with you ladies, I'm due July 7 and baby was measuring a bit ahead at NT on Tuesday. :)


----------



## aileymouse

hi, just been on photoshop and made this if anyone wants it for their signature/avatar??
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/summercupcakes.jpg


----------



## Ashley2189

Quick post here, just wanted to share that I had my 2nd ultrasound today, baby's doing great, strong heartbeat. poor thing had the hiccups really bad though and wouldn't stop fidgeting, waving, flipping around, lol it was so hard to get a pic! first pic is 8+6, 2nd pic is 14 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3









Baby.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FLGAL82

ok I hope this works I am trying to post a picture of baby at 14 weeks.:) If I did can yall guess the sex just for fun.
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Starglow

aileymouse said:


> hi, just been on photoshop and made this if anyone wants it for their signature/avatar??
> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/summercupcakes.jpg

Aw hun that's fab!!! Xxx


----------



## Starglow

Hubby has gone to work today which means I get to watch recordings of Mary poppins and American tale woohoo. Lol. What am I like. I do have housework to do and paperwork for next lot of teaching but I have the whole day to do it. 

Hoping I feel better today. My tummy feels so full and we've so far to go yet ahhhh!

I caught up with one born at Christmas. Eek I felt sick for some of it. Its very different watching it when you're pregnant yourself haha. Anyone else see any of it on Christmas day? 

X


----------



## Starglow

absandjbs said:


> Wanted to see if I can move over already with you ladies, I'm due July 7 and baby was measuring a bit ahead at NT on Tuesday. :)

Hi. Yes of course you can join us. I'm delighted there's now three of us due in July. I was put back 6 days from June 26th to July 2nd. I'm sure Lilly will add you to the due date list when she gets a chance. 

Xxx


----------



## sianyld

lol, american tale and mary poppins! not seen them in yrs :)

does ur tummy feel constantly heavy? Mine does esp when i wake up :shrug:

OMG! i watched one born at xmas about 2 days ago! i managed to watch two births and absolutely bawled :cry: had to knock it off in the end as i was getting soooo emotional! My OH was laughing at me! xx


----------



## lilly77

aileymouse said:


> hi, just been on photoshop and made this if anyone wants it for their signature/avatar??
> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/summercupcakes.jpg

aaah love it!!! wish we could have more space on our tickers though, i tried to add something yesterday and couldn't!! maybe i'll add it to the first page along with all our due dates if thats ok?

Will do new updates with DD girls :flower: Great scan pics as well!

I have total brain ache from wondering what baby is... I just CAN'T wait to find out!! We only have 15 more days to wait :happydance: have booked babybond scan on 14th Jan when i'll be 16+3. Over christmas I looked at DH's baby pics and am a bit worried as he was so big and had a massive head!! eeekk

i watched one born every christmas, its lovely when the baby comes out but i feel so awkward watching the women give birth sometimes, its SO personal... you feel like you're watching their 'sex face' :haha:


----------



## aileymouse

^^ good idea :) 

I watched all of one born at christmas. It made me soo broody, so good job I'm already pregnant or I'd be pestering the husband!!


----------



## hch

i always cry at one born every minute! love the pic :D

i ordered my doppler yesterday!!!! cant wai for it to get here!


----------



## strawberry19

yeah i watched it and made my partner watch it he hates hospitals.. like really bad its just hospital equipment and needles he really hates im more worried about him than i am about me!! lol he said we should have a home brth... fair to say i soon said no!! if all goes smoothly ive asked to give birth at the birthing centre rather than the large hospital they have no drugs like epidurals on site so gues we shall hav to see how i feel nearer the time although i really want to try to avoid having an epidural :/


----------



## Starglow

Yeah I'd like to avoid an epidural too if I can. I'll keep telling myself that the pain is not forever ... Hoping that will get me through. My hubby was a 10lb baby Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! His mother constantly tells me mine is gonna be huge! :( I'm only 5ft1 and can't have a huge baby!!!!!!!! Help!

Just been on to the mil for the usual hour long phone call :( she's so over bearing! Constantly telling us she wants to know the baby's sex even tho we've told her we're not sharing that news with anyone ( we think). Constantly asking about names, again we told her we're not sharing. I've just has the conversation that I think it's better that she waits till I'm home with the baby to fly over rather than what she wants.... To be At the hospital with us!!!! OMG she does my head in. She's always on that we should move back , that she won't be able to pop in and help, and on and on. My sister thinks if my hubby wasn't her son shed marry him!!! OMG she still thinks of him as a baby!!!

I want my sister to be with me after birth at home but how do I juggle my sister with the mil!?!?? :Arg rant rant rant. 

I swear I have to gear myself up to taking her calls as they always leave me rattled. Breath :)


----------



## Starglow

Yeah I'd like to avoid an epidural too if I can. I'll keep telling myself that the pain is not forever ... Hoping that will get me through. My hubby was a 10lb baby Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! His mother constantly tells me mine is gonna be huge! :( I'm only 5ft1 and can't have a huge baby!!!!!!!! Help!

Just been on to the mil for the usual hour long phone call :( she's so over bearing! Constantly telling us she wants to know the baby's sex even tho we've told her we're not sharing that news with anyone ( we think). Constantly asking about names, again we told her we're not sharing. I've just has the conversation that I think it's better that stevedore till I'm home wiry the baby to fly over rather than what she wants.... To be Archie hospital with us!!!! OMG she does my head in. She's always on that wevshpyks move back , that she won't be able to pop in and help, and on and on. My sister thinks if my hubby wasn't her son shed marry him!!! OMG she still thinks of him as a baby!!!

I want my sister to be with me after birth at home but how do I juggle my sister with the mil!?!?? :Arg rant rant rant. 

I swear I have to gear myself up to taking her calls as they always leave me rattled. Breath :)


----------



## bluestarlight

:) i can't wait to find out the sex. I had to cancel my appointment on monday because of snow, which was when we were going to book my 20 week scan. 
I'm definitely getting an epidural if i can, my sister had them with her 2 kids and she said it was the best thing ever, especially for her horrible back labor which my mom had also. 
I've felt ok for the past 2 days. Maybe this means my morning sickness is starting to clear up, couple days on, couple days off. I still get the car/motion sickness though...urg...haven't lost anymore weight this week :) 
I had my flu jab during my first prenatal visit at 8 weeks. I didn't have the flu at all last year so i wanted to be protected from swine flu, since i heard it was so horrible for pregnant women. 
Starglow, awww i love that picture! awesome job!
FlGAL82, i can't tell, but that is a great picture :)


----------



## lilly77

the person who invented epidural should get a nobel prize - that saved my labour!! AS soon as it took effect, it was a breeze!!! I'm going to try as long as i can without it but I definitely want it as an option this time around..


----------



## strawberry19

im not keen on it and wont have it available if hopefully i get to go where want to go.. everyone thinks im crazy but my mum had a reaction to it and ive been crap o hospital drugs before so ight not even be allowed it .. i reaaly want to go in a pool tho!


----------



## Flybee

I also want a water birth if possible, my aunt is a midwife and i mentioned this to her and she said if i can i should as it really helps... only problem being if the pool is being used at the hospital when i go into labour then i cant have it! hummm will discuss with my midwife...


----------



## strawberry19

yeah il be gutted if i cant use the pool!! oh wants to have a home birth and have a pool here but as its our first baby i just wouldnt feel comfortable having a home birth


----------



## hch

i had an epidural with my first and ok it was pain free but i had no end of trouble after i had it! i had a potocin drip as my contractions stopped and that made me sick! and then when it got to the pushing stage i couldnt do it properly and baby got stuck so i ended up with an episiotmy and a ventouse which was horrendous! worse then labour!!! i couldnt sit down for weeks after! my 2nd was a breeze no drugs all natural and it was fab couldnt have asked for a better birth! :)


----------



## hch

strawberry19 said:


> im not keen on it and wont have it available if hopefully i get to go where want to go.. everyone thinks im crazy but my mum had a reaction to it and ive been crap o hospital drugs before so ight not even be allowed it .. i reaaly want to go in a pool tho!

your not mad at all! im looking into hypno birthing! my friend has some cds etc so im hoping i can use that in labour x


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhhhhh scary stuff but it's very much on my mind at the moment. My mum had natural births and had such a fast recovery after. I'm sure the epidural has improved since the 70's. We just never know how it's going to go. 

Hubby and I were talking about having a second child. He thinks we could try fairly quickly. I was thinking how an earth do you manage being pregnant and looking after a little one? There's a few of you doing it now, do you just have to get on with things and have you found second / third pregnancies easier than your first? Interested to know.


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I've been trying to catch up after being 'out sick' for the past few days (I lost 5 lbs in 2 days!) but I'm finally starting to feel better :)

I think the epidural discussion is really interesting. I'm hoping to hold out and not have one, but I want the option available. I have NO idea how I'll deal with labour though, so I'm curious to see how it goes.

I know a few people who have had water births, and they've all been really positive about it. The hospital I'll be going to doesn't offer them though...

And I agree with strawberry... in NL it's really common/encouraged to have a home birth, but I just wouldn't feel comfortable to do that with a first.


----------



## Starglow

Ityschic .... How awful you've been so sick. Poor you. Sending hugs. 

Altho water births appeal to me I won't be opting for one. I think I'd be frustrated being all wet lol and way too much skin on show haha! It freaked me out just seeing a baby being delivered with the mum on all fours on a bed nevermind in a water pool where they may need to get you out in the final stages. Good grief tho so many options. 

As for my weight I haven't a clue what I weigh. I always dieted before and watched my weight daily but I didn't want to obsess over it through pregnancy. The hospital have weighed me of course but I haven't looked. just want to be as healthy as I can and think about my shape in the summer. I can't believe if you're lucky enough to be able to breast feed that it uses up 500 kcal a day. That's pretty great! My sister reccomended I find a breast feeding support group early on and get the right help. 

Ah so much to think about x


----------



## lilly77

I was very lucky with the birth of my son... 12 hours from start to finish, epidural side effects were shaky and itchy legs.. but honestly it really helped. I was in the pool at first, with no pain relief whatsoever as gas and air would've made me sick (was retching after every contraction anyway!!) and I loved being in the pool, it was only when I just couldnt take the pain anymore that i had the epidural. It's changed A LOT since the 70s!! THey give you really small doses now, well they did to me, so I could still feel stuff and know when to push, I could also walk around. The only crap thing about it was the needle as it hurt like a bitch when they put it in, straight into your spine!!!

I was very very lucky though as my dad is a surgeon at the hospital i gave birth in, I got a private room and a very lovely midwife and very attentive nurses!!! this time i'm at a hospital in london so i'm hoping I have a good experience there too, worried!!


----------



## lilly77

by the way girls 'one born every minute' new series starts on January 10th!!! woohooo!!!


----------



## Starglow

Lol I know I'll watch it but it scares me haha! Xxx

Nite all x


----------



## Starglow

Gosh I'm uncomfortable tonight! I have a lower back pain which is running into my left leg. Whenever I cough my back aches and my bump is very heavy and achey tonight. Strange. 

Went into town this evening with hubby. I love looking at baby clothes but I might wait till I know to buy pink or blue. I'm so tempted to get a private gender scan but I might wait to get a private one further down the line. The private pics are so good. 

Can't sleep so I've been reading lots on here tonight. X


----------



## Starglow

Just checked my local private baby scan place and they only do gender scans from 20 weeks so I'll wait till 20 nhs one.


----------



## lilly77

hey starglow.. i'm still up too. tired though! cruising on the net all things baby related.. DH thinks i'm obsessed! (he's right though)
i am so certain i'm feeling beginnings of flutters.. I have some gas bubbles too but I can tell the difference. Just been looking at babyzone website which says you may feel from 15 weeks!! I'm 15 weeks on tues.. i hope its baby!

babybond do gender scans from 16 weeks, isn't there one near you? I really researched and they were the cheapest ones with a good rep. one London clinic charged 500 quid for a gender scan from 12 weeks! unbelievable!


----------



## Starglow

OMG that's a crazy price! Lol

When I looked in more detail they'll do a gender scan at 18 weeks tho they advertise from 20! Strange.

Aw my tummy is in bits. I'm usually fast asleep by now and I just can't get comfy. Time for my maternity pillow thingy I think. 

Be fab if you can feel flutters :)


----------



## Starglow

Good morning ladies and bumps :)

How is everyone feeling today? 

After a long night of not much sleep and lots of research I'm thinking we are going to try for baby two pretty quickly. Madness. I never thought I'd be saying that during this pregnancy however we always wanted two kids if possible. So I'll be just 34 when this baby arrives, I'd like to conceive while I'm 34. OMG what am I letting myself in for lol. 
Have any of you conceived your second baby really quickly after your first? 

Also ......... My skin is clearing up. My hair is thicker Altho very dry. I get a bit disorientated when I'm out and about and I def have fuzzy brain lol


----------



## strawberry19

im not planning any more babies so soon yet :lol:
by the way ... look
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Itsychik

aww strawberry! yay! What a beautiful bump!

I have made it quite clear to DH that we will NOT be trying for a second anytime soon (I still haven't gotten over the m/s yet... I cannot IMAGINE having it again so soon after it --hopefully-- finally goes away!) We're thinking of trying for a second when LO is around 2... but we'll have to see how we feel about it after he/she is born :)

Sorry to hear that some of you are having sleeping problems!


----------



## strawberry19

its just popped out over the last week or so!! some friends thought i was overreacting saying i felt huge so i put the picture on my facebook last night and everyone was like your not kidding are you :lol: im proud of my belly lol its usually flat and boring!! my belly button has always been a deep innie but yesterday i noticed its gone forward a little bit more.. bit of advice dont poke your belly button... it hurts!!!! :lol: 

yeah i dont want any more babies for a year or 2 want to enjoy this one first :) im only 20 so go plenty of time!!


----------



## hch

awww what a cute bump! :) x


----------



## aileymouse

Great bump strawberry, is this your first?
xx


----------



## strawberry19

yeah its my first!! hense why i didnt expect to be this big already!!


----------



## aileymouse

are you sure there isn't another hiding in there!? lol.

I feel much bigger this time. And all over too, I hate the feeling after eating and no matter how big or small the meal is I feel bloated and gross so end up with a couple of rennies for pud!!


----------



## strawberry19

loads of people have asked me that!! nope just the one unless there is another who is very very good at hiding the sonographer had a really good look around because of the risk of twins lots in my family!! and i can only even pick up one on the doppler lol!! i thought it was just because im so tiny at a size 8 normally! either that or im gonna give birth to an elephant lol!!

they say that you get bigger earlier with second third etc pregnancies dont they? aww thats aweful you feel like that i just get sick if i dont eat enough or havent had time to eat yet


----------



## Starglow

Aw your bump yay. Yours looks high. Mines low. If I was 20 I wouldn't be rushing Into baby no 2 either. Lucky you strawberry. I was ready for babies in my 20's and even got pregnant ( had a mis) but then my marriage broke up etc. my new hubby and I were only married this summer so I've been late getting ready again to have babies. I always wanted to be a young parent so gotta go for it :) xxxxx


----------



## strawberry19

ive always wanted to be a younger parent but we waited until we had our own place to live and enough space etc and now we couldnt be happier we started trying december last year had mc in june which was heartbreaking and then got pregnant again september/october time everyone thinks were nuts wanting a family so young but were very family orientated people! im not bothered about going out every weekend with friends and things i love nothing better than to snuggle up with my oh on the sofa and watch a good film we are very ready and excited for this :) dont want to rush into having another until we have a bigger place again and lo will be old enough to understand


----------



## Starglow

Aw that's really nice to hear hun. Yeah it's devistating having a mis and until you do you don't realise how common they are. You sound very grounded and down to earth. these babies will be so special :) 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh tho it's new year eve Woohoo :)
I've been doing housework all day so far. Im wrecked now lol. 
I'll have a nice relaxing shower and catch up with friends over the phone before hubby and friends arrive later. My sparkling apple is chilling lol! Just doing hot nibbles, Indian takeaway etc. Quiet one which suits me fine this year.

As for lack of sleep ...... There was something wrong with our new mattress and we've just had another type delivered. Mostly memory foam so I hope this helps me sleep again. 

What's everyones plans for tonight? Xxx


----------



## strawberry19

not too sure what were doing i think oh wants to go out with one of our best friends before he has to go off to afghan for 6 months :( il probably tag along for a bit till i get too tired and want to go home we live near enough in town anyway so thatl be fine.


----------



## xCookieDough

Wow can't believe there's summer babies in the 2nd tri! I feel like a OAP 2nd trimester lmao, good luck with all your pregnancies ladies! :D
XO


----------



## Starglow

Lol cookiedough. Feel like I have a long way to go! Good luck Hun x

Awwwww strawberry you're oh has to go away. You poor thing! X


----------



## strawberry19

opps worded that wrong my oh doesnt have to go away our best friend does he's gonna be away when his little girl is born aswell which sucks alot for him and the mother of his baby!


----------



## Starglow

Oh I see. That's awful! At least you have yours. I thought u sounded a bit jolly lol! 

Aw I've caught up with amazing friends today. Wish they all lived near me x


----------



## strawberry19

yeah i wouldnt be jolly if my oh decided to go away :lol:

aww bet that was nice gotta love catching up with friends


----------



## hch

i heard the babys heartbeat today girls!!! so happy :D


----------



## Starglow

Aw that's fab. 

Happy new year for later everyone. Enjoy x


----------



## Starglow

Good morning :) 

I managed to stay up till 1am yay!!! Cant believe it. Great night.

Hope you all had fun xxx


----------



## sianyld

Morning! Happy new year all, and happy 14weeks starglow! :) we're a day apart hun!

i managed to stay awake till 12:05 lol, watched Big Ben chimining in on the tv then flopped lol! xx


----------



## lilly77

morning girls!! I managed to stay up til 1am too woo hoo!! And had small glass of bubbly, too much food - was lovely.
This year is the year all our babies are born!!! Roll on Summer :happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

it feels great to say we are having a baby this year than saying next year doesnt it??!! 
i managed to stay up till 2.30!! :happydance: go me!! me & my OH and his best friend and mother of his uborn baby went for a meal in town and then stayed at the bar for a while .. i didnt fancy going home on my own and was feeling quite awake so somehow managed to drag myself to the club with them.. to be honest it wasnt half as bad as i thought it was going to be i didnt dance spent most of it sat down and walking around as my belly button was sore!! :haha: saw alot of people that i havent seen for a while had lots of hugs and tummy rubs :) got a taxi home at 2ish and came home and fell into bed didnt even hear my OH come in at 7.30 this morning!! was good to hog the bed though!!


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

HAPPY NEW YEAR :hugs:

I have loads to catch up on after being away, but im too tired at the moment. We stayed up last night until 4am :wacko: and that was with no alcohol lol.
Will have a nosey through asap hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

Happy New Years!!

We were also up really late... and I slept in REALLY late this morning, which is why I'm still up now :)

Heading to bed though... hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## lindsay2506

Hi Ladies, hope your all well, i have made it to and am very excited. :happydance:


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all! hope you all enjoy your new year celebrations!

I woke up new years day with an awful migrane, not good, as I was supossed to work, but slept most of the day. I find it's the only thing that really helps.

Other than that I am all good and have started to feel slight movements from baby!! YAY!!

xxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Happy new year ladies. I've been doing ok, except for stomach pains this morning which I now think are due to constipation. I'm just counting down to my 20 week scan on 1 february.


----------



## lolley

well i have enjoyed catching up and it seems everyone is doing well and had a good christmas :)

I liked reading the debate on epidurals personally i will be opting for it if needed. As i had a very traumatic birth with ds1 which lead to a section with ds2. I have been offered whatever i want either a vbac or elective section and am still undecided.

I have also managed to catch up with one born every minute i recorded it and cant wait for the new series 10th jan :)

I took this today for my journal so thought i would post here too, i think its quite a similar size to strawberries bump pic :)

https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/kell500/Photo003.jpg


----------



## lilly77

Great bump Lolley!! I actually think my bump has really grown over the past few days, I got dh to take a pic today but i'll load it on tomorrow.
Aileymouse I also think i'm feeling flutters... just now and then.. with my first I was around 20wks when I felt movements but I swear i'm feeing them now, VERY lightly though.
only 12 more sleeps til my gender scan... I just can't can't wait to find out what baby is.. I have been doing all the ridiculous gender tests (for fun!!)

So far i've got - chinese prediction - girl
ring test - girl
cabbage test - boy, 

who knows? hopefully not a hermaphrodite :haha:

hope everyone is good! I start work on Tuesday so only one more day off for me. My job is a 2 weeks straight stint, including weekends - going to be hard going after so many days (weeks!) off.

night everyone xx


----------



## Ashley2189

Hey everyone! Just wondering... has anyone had periods of time where you feel sudden pain? Not severe pain, just.. hurting. I was in church and my lower abdomen just started hurting out of no where. It got worse when I had to stand up. Lasted maybe 10-15 minutes. Not even sure how to describe it, maybe like... tightness and knots? I've felt growing pains in my uterus since the beginning and have gotten used to them but this felt stronger than that. Could it be the same thing, just feeling it stronger since my uterus is out of my pelvis now? I'm not really worried about what it is, just curious!


----------



## Starglow

Ashley hopefully someone will be along to help but if it was me and it felt strange compared to normal I'd be calling the midwife. Better to be safe. You know your own body. Xxx

Lolly. Nice pic :)

Looking forward to lilly's now :)

Why does our thread look like it's been blanked. As in the number of posts and reads are blanked? It looks like we've been moved? Very confused.


----------



## Starglow

We've been moved to discussions and groups! I think that's pretty bad when we are a group about second tri. 

I hope the people who run this forum at least contacted Lilly who started this thread for us to politely make her/ us aware

I would like to know why it was ok for a group of people to come together in first tri who are all due around the same date and discuss everything that goes in first tri. However in second tri with a simple name change we've been moved? I really don't think this is fair. I like to go to which ever trimester I'm in to have a read and to catch up on this thread. If we change our thread name back to 'anyone else due around the 28th June?' does that make it a viable thread? 
(edit - below : wrong decision( not discussion ) blame iPhone 

Sorry girls I know the important thing is we've found eachother and we still have the thread but I think moving us was a wrong discussion by this forum


----------



## lilly77

hmmm i just noticed this!!! was not notified either boo:-( oh well at least we have somewhere to be but STILL!! that's weird i didnt' know we were breaking rules.. why didn't they do that to us in first tri? Starglow - even if I start new thread with end of june early july due dates, we'll have to start over and then might they move us again?? I guess we can all find each other over there but of course i'll still be in 2nd tri board too..

GRRRrrr

Anyway..

Ashley i have pains from time to time, sometimes sharp pains and USUALLY when I need to pee and can't get to a toilet! but i definitely have twinges, mild cramps etc from time to time. looked it up and it could be round ligament pain or just uterus stretching.. i don't think its anything to worry about.

15 weeks tomorrow !!! Can't believe it


----------



## lilly77

Just noticed they've moved ALL bump buddy groups to discussions and forums.. i remember some other threads from first tri  so we're not alone!!


----------



## Itsychik

wow, so I hadn't noticed that we'd been moved at all!

I have my next appt with the midwife on Friday, so I'm hoping to get my appointment scheduled for the gender scan then! I'm flying to the U.S. to visit my friends/family on Feb 5th so I'm hoping the scan will be scheduled before then :)

Lolley-- great bump!!

Lilly-- what is the cabbage test? I've heard of it but I don't know what it is! I'm looking forward to hearing how much they can see at your gender scan as well!


----------



## Starglow

They also moved the 'pink' thread. Now most people find out in second tri which sex their baby is and I think it should also stay in second tri as it's a big part. New people coming onto the forum won't think to look in groups and discussions as pregnancy is a tiny bit of it!!!!!! Rant over. Bad management I feel. 

I'm lucky with work as this week I'm only in wednesday and Thursday which is nice. Thursday I have my midwife checkup at 2 40. 

Aw lilly 15 weeks :) yay xxx


----------



## lilly77

Itsy - cabbage test is basically a ph test (going by that y sperm thrive in alkaline ph and x sperm in acidic ph) But this can be swayed by whatever you're eating at the time, ie if you drink a lot of orange juice it can affect outcome of test! So i'm not taking it to heart really.

you buy red cabbage, cut up into small bits in a cup, pour boiling water over it and let to sit 10 mins - then drain cabbage water out into another cup (removing the cabbage bits) and add your urine (!!!) to the cup so it's half wee half cabbage water.
to begin with cabbage water will be dark purple, if after you add your wee it turns pink or red you're having a boy, if it stays purple you're having a girl. Mine went magenta!! 

My whole week kicks off tomorrow with school run and work... next day i've got TWO shoots so working from 9am - 11pm!!! going to be a hard one.. eek


----------



## Starglow

That cabbage test sounds funny lol. We actually looked at our four scan photos and it looks like we're having a boy if the nub theory works. 

Yesterday was fab. We went baby shopping / looking. Found a buggy we love but not in stock yet. Fun looking at bouncers and Moses baskets :) it all felt so real. So looking forward to meeting my little one. 

Also i posted a thread in 2nd tri requesting the groups are at least moved to the pregnancy section of the forum homepage. No interest so far :( May copy it into admin too.


----------



## foxforce

Hi all and Happy New Year 

Had a bit of a nightmare with what was our new laptop - it didn't work properly so had to go change it again yesterday! Happy with the one we have now though :D

Great bump pic Lolley :thumbup: Mine looks like that at the end of the day - so mainly bloat! 

Ashley I had some bad abdo pains yesterday which was worrying I think it may have been trapped wind as little constipated again lately :( 

I also think I felt soon movement last week first time was like tickling from the inside and the second like bubbles when I laid on my belly not felt anything since but look forward to :D

I'll have a good catch up now as just read last two pages....


----------



## Starglow

I've been feeling awful today. I haven't actually got out of bed yet. My head is throbbing! :(

Been watching three men and a baby and just switched over to three men and a little lady lol. How many times can I watch these films lol


----------



## foxforce

Aw :hugs: Starglow hope you feel better after having a restful day watching those old films :D 
I have had a couple of days where I felt really groggy and awful not bad enough to stay in bed though, headache seems to be a daily thing for me lately :( I have a friend who got very bad headaches all throughout her pregnancy I hope they don't get as bad as hers fx'd

I'm off to get a bath now, took all the Christmas decorations down today, going to dentist for check up tomorrow and back to work Wednesday yay (not) 
Back soon .....


----------



## bluestarlight

just had a midwife appointment. She said its good, i haven't lost any more weight. baby's heartbeat was great and i got my date for my next ultrasound :) its Jan. 31st. I can't wait to see if its a boy or a girl!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Foxforce :) yeah it's been good staying In bed all day. Boo to the headaches! I was going to take our tree down today but it'll have to be tomorrow now. 

Bluestarlight. Have you got your last scan pic so we can guess the sex? Great news that your weight hasn't dropped more. Well done Hun and great to hear your lo is doing well xxx


----------



## Starglow

We came up with names during the week :)

For a girl- Lara Suzanne or Lara Bethan. ( the Suzanne would be after my mum who passed away Sue and Anna after my Sis & nan) ( But Bethan/ Beth I know my mum loved , we picked it together before she died years ago and hubby loves it)

For a boy - Bobby Eoin ( after hubby Rob) 

I'm not telling anyone these names. Just sharing with you. :) 

So with sir name Lara Suzanne Hughes/ Lara Bethan Hughes & Bobby Eoin Hughes 

( not set in stone yet of course) 

When you all find out what the sex is will you be calling your baby by it's name from that point? I think mine will still be bump till I meet him/ her. X


----------



## aileymouse

I don't like being in here....It's a bit out of the way!

We are hoping to find out the sex and I don't think I will be calling the baby by the name we have chosen until they are born. I just think it's weird. each to their own though.


----------



## Starglow

Well hopefully we'll be moving to a new group I hope is being set up. It'll be with the other pregnancy boards on the homepage. But if you go into user cp at the top left it takes you to this and other threads you've posted on. Best way for now. I just hope everyone sticks with it for now while Admin are looking into it. It's already quieter :(


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly77 said:


> Ashley i have pains from time to time, sometimes sharp pains and USUALLY when I need to pee and can't get to a toilet! but i definitely have twinges, mild cramps etc from time to time. looked it up and it could be round ligament pain or just uterus stretching.. i don't think its anything to worry about.
> )

I get pains WHILE i'm peeing if my bladder is too full! lol


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls :)

Hope everyone is doing well today and those back at work are ok. I'm back tomorrow! Eek! 

Anyones boobs still ultra sensitive? 
Also my tummy is very sensitive. 

Just did 3 gender predictions for fun from someones thread. 3 girls predicted plus the one I already did. That's 4 girls lol. I'm gearing myself for having a boy as if the nub theory really works it's obvious it's a boy in my other pics. 
One person here predicted me a boy 60/40. 
Funny stuff. 

Lol this is called putting off lots I need to go and do! 

Back to early mornings tomorrow. Yuck! 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly77

hey girls

I know it IS quieter here since we're so out of the way! I don't like it :-(

Anyway I start work today, so I won't be on here much for the next 2 weeks (I say that now, but I probably will!) Unfortunately my job stint runs from 2.30pm-1030pm, god knows how I will stay awake!

We've chosen our names, I'm not telling anyone but you guys!! Well, these are our favourite anyway:

Girl - Ivy Grace Claudine
Boy - Finn Dexter

Claudine is my french maternal grandmothers name, all the others we just really like. My mom REALLY doesn't like Dexter (because of the series, about the serial killer!!) But its OUR decision! We're not telling any friends etc because i just hate it when people make negative remarks about the name, really annoys me! I've already had someone dislike 'Ivy' which I love. grrr...!

I've done gender predictions til they're coming out of my ears, mostly say girl but some boy.. I actually have no idea, my instinct says girl but I don't know if I can trust my instinct since i WANT a girl.. I would be happy with a boy too though :happydance:
My DS definitely thinks its a boy and keeps calling my bump HE, I keep saying HE OR SHE! I find out NEXT FRIDAY can you believe it :happydance: 

anyone else finding out as early as me? Anyone want to bet what I'm having??

Happy 15 weeks today to a lot of us hope everyone's having a good tuesdayxx


----------



## lolley

im still here :)

im back at work today, but can sometimes get on here to have a catch up. I am tired already, but i was naughty and did a quick count and if i can make it to when i would like to start maternity excluding the weeks off i have 17 weeks left to go :)

starglow - my boobs are still a little tender but my nipples are still super sore ?

were still not sure about finding out the sex yet. DH keeps changing his mind so it might be a last minute decission on our part :(


----------



## lilly77

oh yes starglow.. my boobs are horrifically sore!!! so painful.. especially at night when i'm not wearing a bra. They're the biggest ever.. i'm usually a 34b and now i'm 34D !!!!!! they look awesome though :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

Hey ladies!

Happy 15 weeks! :)

My boobs aren't really sore (I wear a sports bra at night though, otherwise they're uncomfortable). And they didn't grow too much (thankfully!). I was already borderline C/D and now they're a large D... I was afraid of being one of those girls who ends up something crazy like an E! Hopefully they're done growing :)

@ Lilly-- I think you're having a girl! I adore the name "Ivy" --it's beautiful!
@ Starglow-- I think it's great how much thought you guys put into the names you've chosen! He/she will definitely have an awesome name :)

I was going to try and hold out on sharing our names but I just want to tell SOMEONE so badly so I'll share as well :)

DH is Dutch (and I'm American) so it took a bit of compromise to find names that work in both cultures and that both sets of families can pronounce... :)

Girl: Léonie Juliette
Boy: Bram Lucas

DH and I both think we're having a boy... and I also did one of the 'gender predictors' from the main group and the OP said boy as well :) Hopefully we'll get the date of our gender scan this Friday!


----------



## strawberry19

o dear girlies ive lots to catch up on!!! 
glad to see everyone is well and growing!!! 
im doing good back to work today typical that was sick this morning!! 
got my scan date through for my 20 week scan its on thursday 10th of feb :) cant wait to hopefully find out if we have a little girl or boy growing in there!! :)
we havent decided on names yet but weve stuck to the same
Boys we have Noah, Kaleb and Mason ... im warming more towards Noah
girls we have Isabelle, Ava, Scarlet and Ayla.... im not sure which we will go for Isabelle has always been a favourite and my oh really likes Scarlet aswell now lol


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Strawberry!

Sorry to hear that you were sick. I wasn't this morning... I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the m/s is FINALLY going away!

I love the name "Noah" :) it was on my favourites list (together with Taylor) but in the Netherlands, Noah is apparently more of a girl's name, and I couldn't convince DH to warm to it. Ah well...


----------



## bluestarlight

Lily, wow your scan is next friday? amazing! I hope they can see all the necessary bits to tell you boy or girl :) Those are great names, i like ivy and claudine, i think they are pretty. 
Starglow, its weird, only my left boob is hurting now, especially if i lean on it at night. They haven't grown much at all, but I'm already a 40DDD/E anyways. My hubby says they are bigger though, but my bra doesn't. I posted my pics when when husband finally got home from his business trip, i think they are in the first trimester thread. I only had those 2 pics that weren't destroyed. I couldn't tell by looking at them if it was a boy or girl :( i will have to wait til the end of january. I can't wait, it will help with name deciding. Still don't have a girls name.


----------



## strawberry19

i havent been sick for a few days so it was just typical that the day i go back to work was when i felt rough!! had a hot flush and dizzy spell at work today aswell .. odd but felt fine after having a cuppa!! .. dont think the lime green wall thats been painted over the opposite side of the room helped either :lol: promtly told my boss she's nuts and its way too bright!! 

yeah i did see it as a girls name too but i dont know anyone down here that has a girl called noah i cant even imagine calling a girl noah seems a bit strange!..


----------



## Ashley2189

Itsychik, i've never even heard of noah as a girls name! i always thought it was for boys. culture differences.

Starglow, mine were horrible up until recently. I've actually only just noticed the past few days that they haven't hurt nearly as much and they don't even feel rock hard anymore! starting to feel like normal bbs, just a tad bit bigger.


----------



## lolley

strawberry-

your scan date is the same as mine and Lilly's :)


we havn't decided on names but we have a few to go on at the moment

girls- amelia, alyssa(alissa), sophia, isabelle all with the middle name of ann after my nan and also me and my mom have this as a middle name.

boys- dylan, cameron, brandon, ethan, all with John as a middle name after dh's dad.

oh last name is Perry if that helps with putting them all together, what do you ladies like out of them?


----------



## strawberry19

yay :) ours was same last time aswell wasnt it? 
ohhh its too hard i like all your names


----------



## lolley

yes it was :)

i know its really hard i like them all too in different ways :(


----------



## strawberry19

yeah it is really difficult :( 
thats why i cant wait to know then at least the list be narrowed down


----------



## Mama Afrika

Noah was my first choice but DH doesn't like it : (

Am I the only one whose boobies have not grown??


----------



## lilly77

Aaah I love everyones names! Lolley my second name is anne too and my ds second name is dylan 
And so me lolley and strawberry all have our 20 wk scans on the same day! I can't wait to see what we're all having - I bet its the total opposite of what we think :winkwink:

I thankfully haven't been sick for ages.. Although I still feel nauseous from time to time. I can't eat big amounts though and feel full really quickly. And I have insane cravings for fruit and chocolate, no real food aversions though.


----------



## Ashley2189

Mama Afrika said:


> Am I the only one whose boobies have not grown??

As I said before, mine are a *tad bit* bigger. No one can tell except for me and OH since I'm very small to start with (still had some room in an A cup!) so now they're just a bit more full but it seems like a huge change to the both of us! lol Still wearing my A cups though, just now the push up bras actually have something to push up!


----------



## hch

wahooo! i have found you all at last! hope everyone is ok! xx


----------



## Starglow

Lol hch!!! :) 

It's lovely hearing everyones names :) and being able to share them. 

Lilly. I predict you're having a girl. 

Re boobs - mine grew in week 5/6 and then stayed the same but ouch. I find it hard even hugging hubby lol. 

I really hope admin set up the groups board under the pregnancy section like I suggested. They said they were looking into it. Havent heard anything back yet. 

Great to see everyone here. Don't want anyone getting lost lol. I just go to user cp now which takes me here. 

Food time xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

i go to user cp as well. if not i would NEVER find it! lol

as far as names go - OH and I haven't talked about names really since I was 7 weeks. We decided on a girls name then - Lillyana, and we had said for a boy to name it after OH - Jonathan. But we're not really sure about boy yet. We just couldn't think of ANY boy names we liked! We went on numerous websites and read through so many. I came up with Lillyana years ago, he liked it, so that was super easy! Not sure about middle names, or even if we're going to give our child a middle name - I don't have one, neither does my sister or my dad.


----------



## strawberry19

my boobs are still blooming .... eeeek the oh doesnt seem to mind though!! least they arent sore any more! 

well i dunno what i think bub is i think im just expecting it to be a boy because mine and oh's family is over run with them and ive always thought knowing my luck having 5 brothers il always have a boy first!! .. i will be shocked but ever so happy if i have a little girlie in there :)


----------



## strawberry19

Ashley - i looked after a Lillyana at work once but it was spelt Lillianna or lillianna cant quite remember now but its a lovely name!!


----------



## foxforce

Hey all 

I'm having my 20 week scan on 10th Feb too!! :dance: It was 9th but I had to change as dh was working.

Yes 'User CP' is the way to go for sure and what I use.

Well today we have choosen our pram :D We're getting the Icandy Apple Jogger with a maxi cosi car seat, just shopping around for best price which is hard as they don't let suppliers show prices you have to email or call :grrr: We have a price from a local store but they do price match so it's in our interest to shop around :thumbup:

On names.... we are struggling to find a boys name we agree on so I really hope we have a girl! I love Ethan but dh doesn't :nope: So far girls names are Mia and Eliza which we love, you are only ones who know :winkwink:

Think we have a orange today at 15 weeks. Hmmm hungry time for tea . . . .


----------



## Starglow

Aw prams!!! We found the one we wanted and such an amazing price from £400 down to £180. But having made sure it all fitted in the car etc there were none in stock. We have to wait Till it comes back in. It's a three in one pram, stroller and car seat. So disappointed when we had to walk away without it. 

I Like the iCandy ones. There's So many our there!


----------



## Starglow

If any of you have iPhones are you using the 'what to expect' app? It's great. Tells you daily, weekly and tracker reports. It's American. I love it. I'm in my 14th week and am a navel orange. Not sure what week 15 is xxx download it


----------



## Ashley2189

I originally liked the name Wyatt for a boy, but OH laughed in my face and said no way. Apparently it's the name of some famous cowboy or something like that. *sigh* I think we'll discuss names again once we know the gender. He had mentioned using my parents first names as baby's middle name (depending on girl or boy, obv) but I don't really like my parents' names! LOL


----------



## Starglow

It's really hard to find names both of you like. It takes ages. But we had a right laugh finding names. Some Hillarious ones out there lol like Prince, Alfonzo, so many more. Haha.


----------



## Ashley2189

Starglow said:


> If any of you have iPhones are you using the 'what to expect' app? It's great. Tells you daily, weekly and tracker reports. It's American. I love it. I'm in my 14th week and am a navel orange. Not sure what week 15 is xxx download it

I have that app! For Android though, not iPhone. I had said at first that I was going to put my weekly photo in it, but I only ever did ONE! lol I also have a few other pregnancy apps, and a widget on my homescreen that tells me how far along i am, avg baby's length, avg baby's weight, and avg amt of weight gain for mom! Have you looked at myregistry.com? it's a universal registry, and it even has an app that you can download and then you can scan barcodes in the store straight from your phone and it will add it to your registry! I couldn't get the app to dL on my phone since I'm running an older version of Android, but you should check it out!

https://www.myregistry.com/iphoneapp/


----------



## Ashley2189

Starglow said:


> It's really hard to find names both of you like. It takes ages. But we had a right laugh finding names. Some Hillarious ones out there lol like Prince, Alfonzo, so many more. Haha.

Oh we've laughed at so many! I told him I was gonna name it Fonzie! :haha:


----------



## foxforce

Well we went in looking at another brand and were totally sold on Icandy after I wasn't so sure, my best friend has one but this is slightly different and I loved the colour you can get in the apple which is duck egg bluey green :)

I get the Whattoexpect.com email to my hotmail they are good and very informative!

Wyatt Earp was it ... I remember the film, Kevin Costner played him...showing my age now lol


----------



## lilly77

Ashley great name!! ...Lillyana :winkwink:
Foxforce - beautiful names too, and you just made me want an orange! 

We are very luckily getting my friends Bugaboo Bee pram for free, we are buying new accessories for it though like the canapy and snug - so it 'feels' new! And my other friend is lending us her maxi cose car seat. We're trying to save for a house so it really helps.

I hope you are right Itsy and Starglow - that I'm having a girl... But sometimes I just think its a boy.. I would be totally shocked if it was a girl.. I definitely want a daughter at some point!! Only 10 more sleeps!!


----------



## Ashley2189

foxforce said:


> Wyatt Earp was it ... I remember the film, Kevin Costner played him...showing my age now lol

Yup, I think that's the one! It was upsetting because he just busted out laughing, then proceeded to laugh at ME for not knowing who he was! Made me feel pretty dumb. Plus the fact that I *really* liked Wyatt. :nope:


----------



## lilly77

Ashley2189 said:


> Starglow said:
> 
> 
> It's really hard to find names both of you like. It takes ages. But we had a right laugh finding names. Some Hillarious ones out there lol like Prince, Alfonzo, so many more. Haha.
> 
> Oh we've laughed at so many! I told him I was gonna name it Fonzie! :haha:Click to expand...

If people ask we say we're naming the girl Mercedes and the boy Wolfgang!!!! :haha:


----------



## Starglow

Lol!!!!! If I told the mil a made up hilarious name she'd have it put onto the back of a dressing gown. Seriously. we'd be stuck with it. It's so nice finding names :)


----------



## hch

i have olivia for a girl and i think oliver for a boy! olivia has been my girls name for 10 years now! i wonder if i will get to use it this time! 20 week scan on the 7th feb!


----------



## Starglow

It's funny to think that in just a few weeks 5-6 mainly that we'll all know what we're having :) those of us who want to know of course. I'm holding off on a private gender scan. Just gonna wait for my 19 weeks nhs one. Cane't wait to see what Lilly is having, first baby sex on our thread that we'll get to know :) yay


----------



## Starglow

Also ..... My friend had a 4d scan at 6 months in France just cause her consultant happens to have the machine. No charge. OMG scary looking to be honest. Actually put me right off having one done.


----------



## Ashley2189

i don't think i want a 4d one tbh. at first i did, but then when oh and i talked about it we decided that we're probably not going to do it. those photos are so DETAILED, i feel like it's taking away from the moment your LO is born and you get to see him/her for the first time.


----------



## Ashley2189

Just wanted to share with you all - I saw this posted in another thread and I cannot stop laughing! Here's the site: https://damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/
 



Attached Files:







bags-keys.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4









broken-penis.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4









bloody-tampon.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









manboobs.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Starglow

OMG they are hilarious. Lol


----------



## Starglow

Many of us went on to 6lilpigs guessing gender thread when we got to second tri. She predicted a boy 60/40 for me but has now come back with girl lol. This inspired me to post all four scan pics on her thread to see what she thinks. It's addictive haha!


----------



## Ashley2189

i had to bookmark the website. good way to make laugh fast when you need it! :D


----------



## Starglow

Ashley2189 said:


> Just wanted to share with you all - I saw this posted in another thread and I cannot stop laughing! Here's the site: https://damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/


OMG Ive been on the website with tears streaming down my face with laughter. Hubby thinks I've gone mad. How funny. Glad I'm not the only one who sends crazy texts lol

...... Even later ...,,,. Laughing,coughing and gagging lol. Ok I've saved it to read through work tomorrow. It'll make the day much funnier. Thanks


----------



## lolley

well i got to page 10 and am crying laughing so much i had to close it down.

Thanks for the laugh :)


----------



## Starglow

Me too lolley lol. 

Why is it that waking to an alarm is so different than waking naturally? I feel awful and my tummy is in knots! Im back to wishing my work days away and I actually like my job!?! And I hate eating so early At the moment. Boo. Ah well bring on 7pm when I'll be falling into bed. 

Have a good one everyone x


----------



## hch

hey girls! i have the midwife today at 1pm i think its for bloods etc! i have to take my 3 year old aswell so i hope he behaves!


i read that site a couple of weeks and it had me in stitches!!


----------



## lolley

I have my midewife appointment today too :)

Its at 2.20, im sure she mentioned doing 16 week bloods :(


----------



## strawberry19

ive not got my next appointment till 17th because im away in wales and my midwife is on holiday too so i have to see another one!! i cant wait to find out what we are all having :)


----------



## hch

been to midwifes, everything seems fine , she found babys heartbeat straight away 150bpm! got to go and have my bloods done 2moro at the hospital! and then she will ring me next week for results! eeeeek! hope everything is ok! :/


----------



## strawberry19

am sure it will be fine hun! they make us worry for nothing im sure!!
ive decided on the mamas and papas pliko prammette my mum is buying it for us so thats a huge weight of cost off our shoulders cant believe she offered!!


----------



## hch

awww i love that pram! i have been looking at kiddicare for some bargains! with my other 2 i bought travel systems and then hated them weeks after i had them! with jack i ended up having pram addiction! he had 5! so im going to tone it down this time LOL! and try and not spend a fortune!


----------



## strawberry19

yeah ive always loved that pram so none other had been able to drag my attention away!! lol


----------



## hch

i love the silver cross 3d! infact i love all pushchairs then you can make into prams! LOL!


----------



## strawberry19

o dear haha i do like the silvercross aswell but i think il be sticking with the pliko lest dont have to worry about the cost which kinda relieved about as were not entitled to any of the grants but are on a low but copeable income.. we just have to save for everything we want!! .. we are gonna be better off after bub is born.. which to me is quite sad really


----------



## hch

we are not entitled to anything either as OH is on copeable wage for me to be out of work until our family is complete and all children are in fulltime education! i havent worked since i had jack in 2007 but he has just started nursery and will be in full time school next year just in time for when baby comes along ! ( well with a bit of the summer holidays in between which means i can practise getting all 4 of us out the door on time!! ) i will start buying when i have had my 20 week scan and will save until then! but its so exciting i love baby shopping! i was looking at moses baskets and i really want to buy one now but i want to know the sex first ! and clothes! i cant wait!


----------



## strawberry19

ive started buying bits and unisex bests but waiting to know the sex for clothes!! ive got a moses basket already was given it by oh's sister literally brand new i took off the covers because i dont really like them think il just use the wicker basket and blankets hopefully wont be in it too long anyway!


----------



## aileymouse

I have my midwife appointment next tuesday. :)

Stressful morning here, had my friend and her little boys round, but the trouble is, when they get together with my girl, it's a nightmare!!

Chilling out now... xx


----------



## bluestarlight

:) i finally found a girls name i like. I was looking at a baby name thread here and someone mentioned Elora :) just leaped off the screen at me. Ran it by hubby, he likes it too. So now...
Boy: Alexander Crimson
Girl: Elora Rose

lol, i was looking at that website for autocorrecting, its so funny, some really good ones on there.


----------



## hch

fab names bluestarlight! :D


----------



## Ashley2189

love those names bluestarlight!

can someone tell me the difference between a pushchair and pram? i thought they both meant stroller? lol i usually just google the terms i am not familiar with, but i can't really figure out the difference lol


----------



## lolley

lovely names :)

i saw the midwife today. It was lovely because my midwife is ill so i got the midwife i had with my 1st son 10 years ago and she is fab :happydance:

everything seems ok she said good strong heartbeat and very clear for 15 weeks. My uterus us pushed up nicely inbetween my belly button and pubic bone :) had bloods back from 12 week apt all good, iron is a bit low but nothing to worry about yet. Today i had bloods done for the downes tests i will get a letter through with the results although it took 3 attempts to get a drop of blood from me :wacko:

and the best bit, as i lost weight at 1st im still below my pre pregnancy weight :dance:


----------



## strawberry19

aww thats great for you lolley :)

ashley- whenever i think or the whole pushchair pram thing i always think of a pram being like a chassis or the lying down position and a pushchair as like well a chair!lol


----------



## Starglow

I read through everyones posts earlier but didn't get a chance to comment. Glad both midwives appointments went well today. Mine is tomorrow afternoon at 1440 in-between work. 

Random question lol but are any of you really itchy? My back is eapecially bad followed by my boobs. It's the biggest relief when hubby scratches my back but crap when he's not here to help. 

Got through my first day back. OMG I was exhausted tho. 

Sorry for the short post. Gotta get to bed asap. 

Really got to start watching my portion sizes as I've noticed they've increased way too much :( 

Be back tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## strawberry19

i get itchy belly and back too hun!x


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

@ Starglow--have you mentioned the itch to your midwife? I have two friends who had a serious itch... one had it all over her whole body, and that turned out to be a slightly more serious problem. The other had it mostly on her arms/back, and they decided it was a form of eczema that just developed through the hormones (they gave her a cream for it). I definitely suggest mentioning it at your appointment today though and see what she says! Let us know!

@ strawberry- have you mentioned it to your mw? I'm curious what she might have said...

My appointment is tomorrow. I had bloods taken for my last appointment, and as far as I know I won't have to do it again... but I'll see tomorrow! :)


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. I'll ask her today. I don't get a rash with the itchiness ( apart from once on my bump) I'll let u know what she says. 

Home early from work which is great. More teaching to do after apt this afternoon. 

Funny at work..... 2 people think from how I'm carrying that I'm having a boy!!! It's nonsense tho as everyones different. At this stage tho I'll be surprised if it's a girl. Def think it's a boy lol..... What am I like. 

Hope you're all ok today. Hugs 

Back later x


----------



## Starglow

I get so anxious before seeing my mid wife / scans. Weird cause she's really lovely. Pregnancy is a funny thing..... Worry, worry and Then when baby comes along there's a whole lot of other worries! Suppose I should get used to it and keep chilled out.


----------



## MrsMandBump

Hi ladies, sorry to intrude but I just wanted to let you all know that I've been following your journeys. I posted on the 'due 28th June' thread back in November but sadly had a miscarriage at 11 weeks on 7th December. I've still followed this thread though as you've moved into 2nd tri as it gives me hope that next time will be different for me, I know a lot of you have experienced losses in the past and you inspire me that I'll be having all the conversations that you're having now in years/months to come when we're ready to try again. 

Hope you don't mind me stalking you! :hugs: All the best for the remainder of your pregnancies xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

your more than welcome hun alot of us here had have losses and are so far going on to have perectly fine pregnancies :)

i havent mentioned the itching but i havent got a rash with it i think its from where my skin is strating t stretch!


----------



## Starglow

MrsMandBump said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to intrude but I just wanted to let you all know that I've been following your journeys. I posted on the 'due 28th June' thread back in November but sadly had a miscarriage at 11 weeks on 7th December. I've still followed this thread though as you've moved into 2nd tri as it gives me hope that next time will be different for me, I know a lot of you have experienced losses in the past and you inspire me that I'll be having all the conversations that you're having now in years/months to come when we're ready to try again.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me stalking you! :hugs: All the best for the remainder of your pregnancies xxxx

Aw hun I'm really sorry to hear your news. Its so hard and very scary. Its great you've continued reading on here as it must keep your mind focused on one day trying again. 

I know it was strange to hear at the time but I got told when I had mine that at least I now know I can get pregnant. Fingers tripply crossed for next time. Xxx

Sending lots of hugs xxx 

Ps don't be a stranger please x


----------



## Itsychik

@ Starglow- take a deep breath! You should be at your appointment now, so I hope everything is going great!

@ MrsMandBump- aw hun, I'm glad to see you're still hanging around. :hugs: how are things going with you? You're certainly welcome to follow along with us! I hope we can give you some good hopes for the future.

@ Strawberry- that's a possibility too... I just thought Starglow's itching sounded odd since she has it on her back as well. Of the two friends of mine who had itching, only one of them had a rash (on her arms)


----------



## lilly77

Hi girls!

MrsMandBump, so sorry to hear of your loss:-( I had one at 12 weeks I know how hard it is.. Many of us on here, I think most of us on this thread, have had losses and are experiencing healthy pregnancies. I wish you all the luck in the world :hugs:

Starglow, I've also been itchy but mildly - def ask your mw if it gets any worse

I'm getting big 'boy' vibes now too... I know i've been predicted girl.. but my son and hubby say boy - I also did the cabbage test= blatant boy result! So I reckon I might be in the boy camp? To be honest I think I should prepare myself for a boy as i've been SO convinced its a girl, wouldn't want a shock at the scan!

i've actually been really down today, maybe the weather- hormones still.. i don't know. I just feel sad. one of those days!!

xxx

ps Starglow well done!! i think you got us moved to the pregnancy forums!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMandBump

It doesn't sound strange at all, I thought exactly the same. I was lucky in so many ways, to fall pregnant on my 4th cycle after coming off the pill that I'd been on for 8 years. I never expected it to happen that quickly. The Loss and WTT sections of this website have help me so much in coming to terms with what happened. And I've kept on reading this thread as you all seem like such lovely people, sharing your journey together. I hope if/when I fall pregnant again, I've got a similar group to share the experience with. 

xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

aww lilly cheer up!!! hope you feel a bit more smiley soon!!
im getting boy vibes too girls at work think il have a boy.. if i do itl be the first staff child to be a boy!! lol

my pictures came today for my nursery :) hodge podge set from mamas and papas love them


----------



## Starglow

Lol I was sitting in the waiting room when I wrote my last post. 

We heard the heartbeat two different times. It took me ages to find it as lo is lying far back! Anyway I'm happy and Shes happy that she heard the swishing sound. 
She booked me in Rory my doctor ( yucky woman, hopefully she'll be better this time) in march. Booked in with midwife again in April. So basically once a month feb - scan, march - doc, April -mw. 

She said itchiness is fine. It's near 35 weeks if your hands and feet are itchy that you need to check it out. Glad I asked tho. 

All my tests came back fine. I leaner I'm B positive blood which I never knew and good for bring pregnant. No clue why lol. 

I asked her about these nub theories guessing the sex and she said no way to tell lol. Think she was afraid I'd ask her to look. 

Lilly. I'm not surprised you feel down with the grey weather!!! Read up on little one and think happy thoughts. Have some pampering :) 

Xxx


----------



## Starglow

Yay a BIG Thankyou to Stircrazy who took my suggestion on board and put a pregnancy groups thread in the pregnancy section of the home page. What a star. He's made a lot of peeps happy. I'll go thank him now xxx


----------



## strawberry19

glad your appointment went well hun!! deffinatly better having this group on the pregnancy board!!


----------



## Starglow

They've taken half my signature away! I can't remember where I got my ticker from and I really liked it! Great.

Phew glad that appointment is done. 

Awwww we do have a nice group here. X


----------



## strawberry19

we do its lovely its first place i look when i sign in :) hopefully we can all stick together and have a group after weve had our babies too!!


----------



## hch

have we moved again?


----------



## strawberry19

yeah :lol:


----------



## hch

LOL! ok im coming to find you all!


----------



## Starglow

Lol hch. You do make me laugh hehe. :) 

Yeah Strawberry, it's a great idea to keep the group going after too. Altho I'd say with new borns it'll be hard getting on here. But definatly worth doing. 

I'm shattered! Still 90 mins of teaching to go. Bring on 7pm when I can flop in front of tv and watch silly silly silly Eastenders :)


----------



## FLGAL82

Hey ladies I found you again.Lol. Hope all is well with everyone.Just to update we find out the gender Jan.10th we are so excited.:)


----------



## Starglow

Awwwww lucky you :) xxxx that's so soon x


----------



## Ashley2189

wow, that's very soon! wasn't your last appt the day before mine? my next appt isn't until the 24th and they actually didn't even tell us if we were getting an ultrasound! can't wait to find out what you're having!
i had a dream the other night that i was holding a baby boy but... he was really FAT! very very heavy, difficult to hold. He was already a few months old but man i'd never held such a heavy child! OH and I are both very thin so I don't really see how we'd have a fat kid lol


----------



## lilly77

hey everyone  I'm much happier here in the pregnancy forums! yay. Yeah we should def stick together, will be so cute once our babs are born and we can post pictures!! 

FLGAL your'e the first for a gender scan!!! i'm 4 days after you.. what do you think your'e having?

Starglow - I am STILL at work boo, I finish at 9.30. I don't watch Enders but have been advised by everyone not to! Some weird baby storyline going on?? Anyway glad your app went well. Mine's not til the 18th!

I am feeling little bean moving around a lot now, very light flutters VERY light... but it is amazing, I can't wait for the proper kicks!


----------



## Starglow

Aw lilly that's amazing you can feel little flutters. Are they very obvious to you? Interested to know so I'll know what to look out for. I don't know how you're working at night. Poor you. 

I can't believe I've been eating crisps. I never eat crisps yet im loving them dipped in Philadelphia cheese :) made a proper homemade egg Mayo sandwich for lunch which was so good. Ooohhhh it's nice being able to eat after weeks at the start of plain toast. 

X


----------



## Starglow

Good morning everyone. 

Day off for me today.:happydance: Gonna do some exercise this morning, first time in two months! I have a hair cut booked early afternoon so I'll mix that with some shopping. Nice day off. Gonna take it easy.

Everyone ok so far? :thumbup:

Lol I had someone touch my belly at work yesterday. A male friend. I don't mind I just think it's really strange. Just remembered that.

Back in a bit xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning!

Starglow, sounds like you have a fantastic day ahead of you! Glad that the energy levels are back up enough to let you exercise :) Now that I've been feeling better as well (nausea is now only literally in the morning, a big improvement!) I'm hoping to pick my pre-pregnancy routine back up (or close to it). Enjoy your day off!

I'm wary about the belly-touching! I've never felt comfortable having my belly touched (not even by DH) but now I don't mind him doing it... but I think I might flip out if someone I didn't know or know well just started touching it. My bump isn't that obvious yet to people who don't know me, so I don't think it will be a problem for a few more weeks/months :)

I have an appointment with the mw tonight! I'm hoping we'll schedule the gender scan... yay!


----------



## Starglow

Hi Hun. 
Ah good luck with your midwife today. 

It is so strange that people feel they can just touch you! I wasn't expecting him to pat my belly but in a way it's such a friendly thing. Maybe it's a compliment that he feels he knows me well enough. It used to drive my sister mad! 

Actually what I find more annoying is that suddenly your body is public and people feel the need to comment on you. I've always been self conscious about my weight. I'm always careful about my diet and feel great when I'm slim. Obviously now I'm not dieting and Having people saying silly comments about my shape is awful. I'm trying to ignore it as my baby is more important to me than peoples insensitive comments.

I never pat friends bumps or comment on their body shapes. The only bump I've patted is my sisters and that was her grabbing my hand to feel a kick :)


----------



## aileymouse

When I was pregant with my daughter it was like I was public property, everyone gave me their opinion, had a feel of my bump etc. I didn't like it at all!!

I might get a t-shirt that says hands off the bump! I used to find my tops got filthy because of all the touching!


----------



## lolley

MrsMandBump said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to intrude but I just wanted to let you all know that I've been following your journeys. I posted on the 'due 28th June' thread back in November but sadly had a miscarriage at 11 weeks on 7th December. I've still followed this thread though as you've moved into 2nd tri as it gives me hope that next time will be different for me, I know a lot of you have experienced losses in the past and you inspire me that I'll be having all the conversations that you're having now in years/months to come when we're ready to try again.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me stalking you! :hugs: All the best for the remainder of your pregnancies xxxx

so sorry hun :hugs:

as the other ladies said your always welcome here and if it helps you then even better :)

Hope you get your bfp soon and im sure you will find some lovely ladies to share your journey with :flower:


----------



## lolley

Starglow- glad you apt went well yesterday :)

Itsy- hope your goes is good tonight and you get to book your scan :)


afm - i am now feeling flutters occasionally :) but its only been once or twice. Im a little bigger than some of you skinny girls here so it will be a little harder to feel.
Also were going shopping tomorrow babies r us have a huge sale on, so were going to have a look. We have seen a huge steriliser set with absolutely evrything in reduced from £119 to £49 so think we will be getting that :) also have a general nosey.


----------



## Starglow

That sale sounds great lolley. 

My mw appointment went well thanks. Only heard heart beat twice for seconds as lo is lying far back but mw was happy :)

Woohoo I just did my exercise ( walker thingy ).... Only managed 15 mins till I started feeling ikky but funnily enough my lower back pain went away. Ill add five mins each day. I used to do 30-60 mins daily depending on what time I had. Phew tho. Felt good.


----------



## Starglow

Well I went for a haircut and have ended up getting my colour done too. I'm usually very blonde but pregnancy is making my hair very dry. So I'm getting a light blonde, caramel and light chocolate through it so hopefully it'll get more shine and look healthier. Yay :) sad I know!!!!.... But I think it's nice to pamper ourselves a bit while we can and while our bodies are changing so much. Can't wait to see how it turns out now. 

Nice day. Hardly done anything which is bliss.


----------



## strawberry19

ive had busy day today!! lots of kiddies in and they all like prodding the bump as they know ive got a baby in there!! lol


----------



## lilly77

Hi girls! Ahh i'm at work too just wiling away the hours online.

So me and DH had the most amazing doppler experience (thought i was gonna say something else didn't you naughty girls!! :haha:) Listened to baby's heartbeat, was SO loud and it kept moving away and then back again, super loud I could hear hammering even! And we also heard movements.. like swooshy sounds as if baby was moving their arms and legs around.. it was just so amazing!!! I never had a doppler with my son and also was so young I think I just breezed through that pregnancy without a thought - i'm a bit obsessed this time!

Anyway great news we got our blood results back from the Down's test and we're all clear, I have a one in 5400 chance which is pretty good for 33 years old they say. YAY!

Starglow, I know what you mean about the weight - i'm usually slim (i'm 5'9 and usually 9 stone10) but i've put on quite a bit, i'm now 10stone 4 - it's still normal range for my height and i look fine but my hips have just gone woooooshhhh - they are much wider! i've literally just put weight on hips boobs and thighs (and bump of course). i quite like it at the moment as i feel quite curvy!! 

hope everyone is having a good Friday! wish i could be excited about the weekend but i'm working BOOO!


----------



## strawberry19

lilly your a work aholic!!!! take some time off girl!!!
i know what you mean about the swooshing sounds sounding like its bub moving though its amazing!!


----------



## hch

aww lilly that was quick! did you have your bloods done the same day as me?

im worried about mine as im 30 this year! congrats tho! a huge wait off your mind xx


----------



## hch

Starglow said:


> Aw lilly that's amazing you can feel little flutters. Are they very obvious to you? Interested to know so I'll know what to look out for. I don't know how you're working at night. Poor you.
> 
> I can't believe I've been eating crisps. I never eat crisps yet im loving them dipped in Philadelphia cheese :) made a proper homemade egg Mayo sandwich for lunch which was so good. Ooohhhh it's nice being able to eat after weeks at the start of plain toast.
> 
> X





ooo i had a egg mayo sandwich yesterday with tomatos! had craved it all day and i want one now!!


----------



## foxforce

Hey girlies

hope your all well ? I had a days leave today to make a nice long weekend and boy was I glad as we had such a dump of snow grrr 

Great stuff on the doppler Lilly sounds amazing! I'm sure I'd be addicted too 

Totally with you on the weight thing also, I'm 5'5 and 8st8oz UK size 8 I dare not look on the scales at the moment, I have a bum for the first time my boobs have just about grown out of my d cup bra I bought 3 weeks ago and I have thunder thighs for sure to go with my hips!! Everyone commenting on how curvy I have become lol

Starglow hope you like you new hair do, sounds lovely. We do need our treats from time to time, I'm trying to grow my hair now but decided to lighten mine up last month as seemed so dark and I'm so pale if no make up on - more so since being pregnant

MrsMbump fx'd for you for your bfp soon. Really nice comment from you :flower:

A couple of my friends have given me quite a few bits this week which was lovely; baby sling, another steriliser, hand knitted blankets, books amongst other things. Oh and we ordered our pram and car seat today :happydance:

Can't wait to feel more movement had more aches and twinges this week which I think is normal with the ligaments needing to stretch more :shrug: 

Hope you all have a nice weekend, any plans? xx


----------



## strawberry19

doing nothing this weekend bliss!!!!

had one of my reusable nappies delivered today!! cant wait to put them on bub!! other than that i got pictures for the nursery too :) 

ive had aches twinges this week things must deffinatly be stretching in there!! cant wait to feel bub move


----------



## Ashley2189

I haven't bought a SINGLE thing for baby yet. the nursery room is filled with stuff we don't have any other place for. I feel awkward when i'm in a store and pass by the baby section, i just don't know what to get, and feel like i'm not even pregnant :( plus if OH is in the store with me i'll stare and smile at him and he just tells me no and steers me away from the section.


----------



## strawberry19

go out and shop without him :D our nursery currently has tables and chairs in it and the moses basket the room is tiny ive measured it out and we can fit cot bed and wardrobe in there but dresser is going to have to go in the hallway lol!!


----------



## Itsychik

I just got back from my mw appt a little while ago! Everything looks good (she had a hard time finding the hb at first, and then there's always that "OMG is she going to find it?!" moment... but then she found it and we heard baby moving around and sounding generally healthy! yay :cloud9:

I'm with you guys on the weight thing... except I'm *definitely* not on the slimmer side :) I'm 5'3 and around 75 kilo's (~165lbs) .... I have no idea how many stones that is. US size 14 (European size 42/44). I've only lost weight so far and me and DH and our close friends/family can see the bump (I've gained a bit of width in hips and bump/stomach) but people who don't know me can't tell the difference :)

@ Ashley- I totally know how you feel about not feeling pregnant! I feel the same way... everything DH and I discuss is on a totally theoretical basis. Especially since this is our first, we have no idea what we'll be getting at the end of it :) I'm hoping that once I can start feeling it (and DH too) it'll feel more real!


----------



## Itsychik

Oh yea, and I got a date for my scan! Feb 1st :) I think a lot of other ladies have theirs the 31st... so we'll all find out around the same time!

I'm looking forward to the two next week though :) I can't wait to find out what you guys are having!!


----------



## strawberry19

im excited to know what everyone is having!!


----------



## Ashley2189

glad everything went well at your appt! i'm pretty sure i'd start crying immediately if baby's heartbeat wasn't found right away. i'm normally a crier, so now it's like 10 times worse. :haha: This is my first as well and i keep thinking that at different milestones i'll finally feel pregnant. first was the first ultrasound and hearing heartbeat. then was the 12 week mark. then it was, maybe when i start showing (i was in denial that i was showing for quite some time actually). then was the official cross into 2nd tri. then the 2nd ultrasound. now it's maybe after the gender scan. or maybe when i can feel LO moving and kicking. :shrug: sometimes i think i won't feel pregnant until after i'm holding my baby in my arms. and then i'm going to be asking who the hell's kid am i holding lol

strawberry, i totally can't go out shopping by myself! i can do it for things for me and for the house and stuff, but i can't bring myself to do it for baby items. it makes me sad to think about buying the first things alone. maybe i should tell him that it's making me sad. i'm sure he doesn't even realize. i'm horrible with communicating with him, i always just expect that he has superpowers and can read my mind lol


----------



## Ashley2189

oh and i'm SO excited to hear what everyone's having too! it'll be so much fun to see how many boys and how many girls! my next appt is the 24th, but they actually didn't even tell me if we would find out then because i've had ultrasounds at my last 2 appts. i really hope i don't have to wait until february's appt!! :(

*edit* p.s. i think the front page should be updated as we find out to reflect what we're all having!


----------



## strawberry19

good idea about updating front page when we find out!! i gotta wait till 10th feb hope bub behaves that day!! lol.. aww maybe you should talk to him hun i would hate to feel like that but then me and my oh have only brought one thing when we were together the rest ive brought without him and he doesnt seem to mind x


----------



## Ashley2189

I know he wouldn't mind, its just that I feel like he doesn't care. I know he's happy about the baby and the excitement on his face at the ultrasounds is a face i've NEVER seen on him before! i guess i'll talk to him about it when he gets home from work today. i bet he'll get something with me next time we're out once he knows how i feel about it. :)


----------



## strawberry19

yeah deffinatly worth a try :) if it helps we find it helps it seem more real having little vests around the house my oh keeps taking the out to look at and folding them back up again


----------



## Ashley2189

aww, that's adorable! now i'm feeling excited and want him to get home so i can talk to him and maybe go out today or tomorrow! probably only buy a blanket or a couple of onesies or something but i'll be satisfied with that for now! thanks hun. :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

no problem it is lovely to be able to buy stuff weve got a few bots soon adds up though ive got plenty of 0-3 vests now and a hoded towel and mitts, scratch mitts and muslin cloths x


----------



## Starglow

I haven't bought a thing yet. But we have looked. We're waiting for the buggy we want to come into stock within 1-2 weeks. I've been so tempted to buy baby grows but I'm waiting till I find out the gender and I'll buy something special in blue or pink. I'll probably borrow lots of my sisters little ones clothes..... The neutral ones if I'm having. Boy :) 

The hair turned out great. Looks really natural. I feel much better now the cut and colour were done. Loving the low lights :) 

Great idea to update front page with genders. Hey they do sometimes get or wrong and Of course don't always see. ( think I'd have a private scan I'd that's the case). 

The feeling pregnant thing...... Its hard to believe that little one is really growing inside. But with all the symptoms I do feel pregnant. I've slowed down a lot etc and the fact that getting out of a chair or bed is already a challenge reminds me too lol. 

Right off to sleep now 

Nite xxx


----------



## Starglow

Good morning Sunny Cupcakes :hugs:

How great that our babies are now starting to hear things. Recognising our voices etc. I'll sound mad chatting away to baby but I know I will lol :blush: I'm a singing teacher so this baby will be hearing a lot of voices!!! 

I've woken up with energy which Is great. 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday xxx


----------



## Itsychik

yay! good morning!

Ooh, I didn't know they were starting to hear already! Haha... I'll be talking to my bump before long, I know it!

Starglow-glad your hair turned out fabulous!! :)

And thanks Strawberry, for the fun idea of having some things lying around to look at! I think it's really cute that your OH takes them out to look at them :) This week we actually bought something they call a "box" in Dutch. I actually have no idea what the English name is... it's like a playpin/bed thing that you set up in the living/tv room where you can lay baby down to sleep in? It's a box that has a platform that can be raised or lowered (as they get taller/can sit up) with a thin mattress. anyone know what I'm talking about? Here's an example of some:

https://www.baby-dump.nl/index.php?page=product&merk=59&groep_id=59

??

But we bought one this week (40 euros!). Right now it's just sitting folded up in the middle of our floor... but as soon as we take down the Christmas tree (today) it will be moving to the corner near the wall :)

anyway... I hope you all have a great Saturday! I plan on (finally) being productive today! :)


----------



## lilly77

morning

my midwife app is only on the 16th Jan! So what exactly happens, they listen for the hb, weigh you? I'm going to go by myself and DH can't make it.. the husband doesn't need to be there right?

Ashley great idea about updating front page with what we're having!! I think we should predict too... see if 'mother's intuition' works! I was certain I was having a girl.. but now honestly I really just KNOW its another boy (cabbage test - boy, gender quizzes - boy) I find out in 6 sleeps!!! So here's mine:

Lilly predicts :blue: (but secretly hopes for :pink: !!)

If you guys tell me what you think, i'll update the front page with that too

xx


----------



## Starglow

Midwife appointment. I went on my own too. It's a short session. Mine went over my scan and blood results ( i'd had them in the post already ). Didn't get weighed. Asked how I am. Dipped my Wee Took blood pressure. Lay down and used Doppler to try finding the heartbeat. Booked next session after next scan with doctor ( who will do the same) and mw again. That's it really. I had all my blood tests at my first scan. Hope that's of some help. ( oh and she gave me that maternity work form post dated for after next scan to save me chasing her) 

Oooohhhhhhhhhhhhh Im really not sure about the gender. I think I'm Having a boy and now would be chuffed with that but I also would love a girl. The nub looks boyish but head looks girlie. 

I'll go with boy/girl - 60/40 ( hope that's ok for first page ) 

Xxx


----------



## lilly77

thanks starglow for the info.. yep DH def doesn't need to come to that! 

Ok I've started updating front page with predictions and will update when we start finding out the sex!! Anyone who's team yellow we need predictions too! xx


----------



## Starglow

Yay. Do you think it would be a good idea to also add the date we hopefully find out. Then we'll all keep track of eachother. ( I'll know ( I hope ) 7th Feb :) ) 

There's about 6 people who are on that list who we haven't heard from in weeks x wonder where they are.


----------



## Itsychik

What a fun idea!

Lilly, I'm copying your format:

Itsy predicts :blue: . Scan date: Feb 1st!

So far our mw appts have been similar to what Starglow mentioned. DH has come with me, but that's only because our appointments (so far) have been on Friday evenings (after 5:00pm) so he was able to be there. Mine doesn't track weight (she doesn't even ask me what I weigh) but I have my own document where I track stuff like that. Pretty much just asks how things are going, if I have any questions, etc, takes blood pressure, listens to heartbeat (yay!) and schedules the next appointment. Each appointment takes (for me) about 15 minutes.

I wonder if the people we haven't heard from just got lost with the movement of our group? I get the e-mail notifications when someone posts something and I just follow the link directly from there. Otherwise I might not have found it again either!


----------



## strawberry19

was wondering the same hun!!!

i hopefully can find out on the 10th feb im thinking boy.. but wouldnt mind for it to be girl either :) would just be very shocked! everyone thinks we are having a boy! weve got a boy heartbeat a boy nub according to lilbug in the nub thread and i just think the chance of it being a boy largly outweighs the chance of it being a girl.. both our families are overrun with the male species!! lol


----------



## hch

as i already have 2 boys im going to say boy again! although i would be so thrilled if it was a girl! 7th feb is my scan date x


----------



## Starglow

So far we're all thinking boy hehe! This is strange. Really we just dont know lol. It's fun tho :)


----------



## Starglow

Ooh hch same scan date as me. Mine is at 1230 x


----------



## hch

mine is at 1130! :D 30 days and counting!


----------



## aileymouse

I'm thinking :pink:

This week I have bought a swinging crib and some bedding!!


----------



## Starglow

Aw nice Aileymouse. Can't wait to buy all the stuff x


----------



## Starglow

hch said:


> mine is at 1130! :D 30 days and counting!


Fab!!! 30 more days of guessing haha. X


----------



## hch

i have bought some baby gros from next so far! they are so bloody small!


----------



## hch

is anyone absoloutly starving!!? im so hungry today! i have eaten a bowl of shredded wheat, 1 mullerlight,1 mandarin, 1 banana, 2 packs of snack a jacks, 1 tuna and sweetcorn sandwich!! what a bloody pig!!!


----------



## Starglow

I've got the serious munchies today. Eaten a load of rubbish already :( at least yours is all healthy. The healthiest thing i've had is a tea. peanut butter on wholegrain toast, crisps dipped in Philadelphia cheese and a scone. Now I'm wanting tuna hehe!!! Complete pig today.


----------



## Starglow

Since being pregnant I've been sometimes having chunky oven chips which I've never ever bought before. Strange. I've been eating peas - another weird one for me. I never bought crisps before! nevermind dipping them in cheese lol. 

I have some carrot and coriander soup for later. Did 20 mins of exercise today but really must start being healthier. I'm wanting fruit again so must get some in. Have been having it in yogurt but want the real thing now. 

Should we start eating more healthy from tomorrow and encourage eachother?


----------



## hch

LOL! im still hungry! baby must be having a growth spurt! hahaha!


----------



## hch

YES!!!! we should! in my first pregnancy i put on 5 stone and it took a year to shift it! in my second it was 4 stone and took 2 years!! now im 10st 6 at 5ft 9 which is my ideal weight and my lightest weight ever falling pregnant! i really dont want to go over 12 which i think is a sensible amount of weight to put on while pregnant! i defo think we should help each other out!


----------



## Starglow

Great. I have no idea what I weigh. The last time I weighed myself was the morning of my wedding in July :) I don't want to know right now. I'm 5ft 1 and size 12 mostly at the moment. Jeans are a size 14 at the moment. I'm happy around 9 stone. I'd say I'm about 10.5 stone at the mo. 

My aim to eat as healthy as I can without dieting. Stop eating rubbish mainly flipping crisps. I don't want to balloon out and I want to be the fittest I can be for labour. So I'll keep labour in my head and go healthy tomorrow :) 

Xxxx


----------



## Itsychik

Sounds like a good goal :) My goal is going to be to start working out... Starglow, you've inspired me!

I've actually been eating pretty healthy. Probably the ONLY benefit of my m/s is that I was turned off sweets (I've been avoiding cookies, candy, and chocolate!) and off fatty/greasy things... (so no chips, fried snacks, nothing too buttery, etc...). I've also had much less of an appetite (and less room even when I do have one). Today I've had a bowl of special K cereal, carrots and hummus, and a cheese/egg sandwhich. I've also started eating LOTS more fruit (it used to be the only thing that didn't make me nauseous, and now I just feel like eating it). So lots of bananas, grapes, mandarins, apples... and kiwi and mango! yumm. And since this week, I've been able to eat salad again without gagging, so that's been lunch everyday :) Oh yea, and cucumber.

I figure if I can keep eating somewhat healthy, maybe I can keep the weight gain to a minimum. We'll see!


----------



## Starglow

That sounds really good! Think I'll get a load of fruit In and make a smoothie daily. 

Did I start something with the egg sandwich thing hehe!!!! 

At least in our third trimester it'll be spring coming into summer. I love fruit and salads and they seem much better at that time of year. 

So we're the healthy Summer Cupcakes then xxx


----------



## hch

along with fresh fruit i have also bought the little pots of fruit in juice and frozen fruit! also quite a few tinned fruits! im hoping it will stop me picking at chocolate and crisps!


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Hope your having a good saturday so far? I'm feeling happy as my football team (Leeds Utd) managed to draw at Arsenal today in the FA Cup, although we should have won :winkwink:

Am I one of the few who isn't finding out the gender? So I'll be team :yellow: but hoping for a :pink: but a healthy baby will be just great :D

hch happy 16 weeks and congrats on your avacado :happydance:

My next mw appointment is 1st Feb and my 20wk scan is 10th Feb. I also have a consultant appoint 20th Jan due to my gynae history. Can't wait to hear the heartbeat as I haven't yet

Great idea on the eating healthy Starglow, I would like to but just crave bad things, I had Mucky D's for lunch, having a home made stirfry for tea which will be healthy :thumbup: I think once the weather starts to warm up it will be easier to be healthier.
I am going to order the Tara Lee Pregnancy yoga dvd as I think it will help for later, at the moment I get so out of breath at the slightest exertion it's embarassing :blush:


----------



## hch

> hch happy 16 weeks and congrats on your avacado

thanks hun! :D




> I am going to order the Tara Lee Pregnancy yoga dvd as I think it will help for later, at the moment I get so out of breath at the slightest exertion it's embarassing


i felt like this today! i was only doing housework but got really out of breath!


----------



## foxforce

I've felt out of breath for a good few weeks at the slightest thing, can be just running up one flight of stairs (usually chasing the dog with my slipper) 
I figured that the suppleness could help for during the labour with the yoga as well as the breathing.


----------



## Itsychik

I feel you on the out of breath thing as well! I was cleaning the bathroom then took a nap in bed for an hour :)

I'm hoping once I start doing a bit of cardio that I'll slowly start getting in better shape!


----------



## Ashley2189

Hello ladies! I love the prediction idea! I'm thinking I'm having a boy - OH and I both have been calling baby "he", and I even dreamt of having a baby boy! I really, really, really want a girl though, and I'm afraid that I'll be disappointed if it's a boy. Of course I'll still love him to death, but I really wish it's a girl. My next appt is Jan 24, hopefully I'll be finding out then!

About the healthy eating stuff... well, that's just not really going to happen with me I'll be honest. LOL! I would love to eat super healthy foods, but the growth spurt some of you have been talking about? yeah, it's been hitting me too. And I'm one of the few who does NOT need to watch weight, as I started out underweight and am supposed to gain more than the average. Of course, weight gain should not come from empty calories, and it's not like I eat ONLY junk, but no way am I denying myself my sweets! As a child I had an enormous sweet tooth, and it's back with a vengeance now that I'm pregnant! I have cupcakes, apple tarts, oreos, cinnamon rolls, honey buns, FOUR different kinds of ice cream and probably some other stuff i've forgotten about! Breakfast, and dinner are usually nutritious, lunch is usually something like a frozen pizza, but snacks are horrible. I do drink a lot of fruit juice, and also have nutrition shakes and I take my prenatals. I'm having a bbq at my house today, and i'm already eyeballing the chips! i never used to eat chips! maybe this is why i dreamt that my baby boy was so FAT! :haha:


----------



## Ashley2189

oh and btw, yoga is GREAT! if you've never done yoga before, a prenatal one will be good for you. if you need any tips feel free to ask me! i know different breathing exercises, warm ups, good poses to do for different aches and pains, and a lot of dvd's don't fully explain how you really should be getting INTO a certain pose, they just sort of put you there. it's not beneficial unless you are actively engaging the correct muscles. If you can find a beginners class to go to first, even just for one session, it will really help. I've been so lazy and haven't kept up with my yoga, I really need to get back into it! I was doing yoga before I got pregnant, and up until December.


----------



## aileymouse

I'm quite lucky that I have really been wanting healthy food. I had a plate of veg for lunch and got a lovely homemade stew in the slow cooker as we speak!

I'm also swimming once/twice a week I used to be able to do more lengths but now I get quite tired after about 3!! But hey I suposse it all helps.


----------



## lilly77

Ok girls i've updated the first page!! any mistakes let me know..

Hch you're exactly the same height and weight as me! to the pound!

I've been eating a lot lately too.. pretty healthy but i'm not very good at keeping away from the chocolate. So far today I've had

Breakfast - yoghurt, satsuma, decaf latte
Lunch - lentil soup, chocolate bar, juice
snacks - another satsuma, another small celebration chocolate (ok, two) Eat Natural bar
Still have to have dinner!!!

But I get full REALLY easily. I am still craving fruit but eating all other things too, no food aversions whatsoever.

Ashley I'm like you, I honestly think this is a boy but I want a girl SO SO SO SO SO much. Doesn't mean I won't love my new boy to pieces, but I'd love a daughter SOME day at least... I will fall off the chair in shock if I hear pink at my scan. The more I've researched it, the more I'm dead on certain its a boy. I can't believe i'm going to know (hopefully if baby plays ball!!) in 6 sleeps time! eeeeekkk!


----------



## hch

> Hch you're exactly the same height and weight as me! to the pound!


ooo how freaky! i can gurantee i wont be this wait for much longer! maybe by next xmas tho! LOL!


----------



## aileymouse

lilly, I have my scan 15th feb if you want to put that on the first page?


----------



## lilly77

girls I think we should all put some faces to names.. (just saw that thread on 2nd tri board) since we have such a great group! 

Mine's now up in my profile.

I can't believe I'm still at work. It's SO boring. Any of you in the UK know 'The Cube' ? Well that's what i'm shooting at the moment. LOTS of waiting around. Actually i think its in the US too as I did the pilot with neil patrick harris. anyway I shouldn't complain, need to save up muchos money. Anyone else self employed? might post that thread in 2nd tri as I need some advice re maternity leave!!


----------



## lilly77

aileymouse said:


> lilly, I have my scan 15th feb if you want to put that on the first page?

done!! xx


----------



## Starglow

Thanks for doing the updates lilly. 

Oooohhhhhh I would love a girl but I've convinced myself im having a boy. I'd be shocked too if I find out im having a girl. There will only be 7-8 months between my niece and my baby. 1st cousins and 2 girls would be amazing. They could be very close. 

Also hubby was with someone many years ago who had a two month old boy. He brought the boy up as his own for five years before it all went pear shaped. So I feel it would be a whole new experience for him having a girl. He wouldn't be making constant comparisons. Of course this is his baby so it's a bit different boy or girl

I'm in a bit of a slump tonight :( feel crappy. Think I'll be Cosy in bed early x

Ps.... I loved yoga when I used to do it


----------



## hch

https://www.facebook.com/hch2001


hey girls you can add me on facebook if you like :D



https://img502.imageshack.us/img502/863/19575227882566244524951.jpg


im in the middle!


lilly you are gorgeous :D


----------



## lilly77

gorgeous pic hch! and thanks :blush: so are you!!

I'm on facebook too https://www.facebook.com/lillykeysmakeupartist

xx


----------



## Itsychik

Lilly, you're beautiful! hch, you too!! I was looking through the "put a face to a name" pictures and the ladies are all gorgeous. Ashley looks like a model in all her pictures!!

I updated my profile with a picture from my wedding 3 months ago :)


----------



## lilly77

thanks Itsy! beautiful pic, I love your dress! You'll definitely have a little blondie then huh? My ex was blonde too (DS dad) and he's got white blonde hair and blonde eyebrows!


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks lilly! :) 

DH is VERY blonde... as are all of his siblings (his mother is part albino, and is much, much whiter than he is) so I'm curious to see how ours turns out (my natural colour is brown).

Maybe your new LO will have your hair as well :)


----------



## hch

gorgeous pic itsychik! love your wedding dress! :D


----------



## Starglow

Boo I can't upload a pic as I'm on my phone. Laptop is broken. I'll put one up tomorrow on the main computer. 

Nice pics everyone x


----------



## Starglow

Ashley ....... Wow i love that you can be red, brown and blonde. How fab! Which do you prefer? I'm usually blonde but last year I went dark brunette, then spent months getting back to blonde for my wedding. Then yesterday I went more light brown & caramel. Glad I'm not the only one who changes colour lots. ( at uni I was deep red) When I'm dark I miss the blonde and vice versa. I look totally different blonde and brunette.


----------



## lolley

wow ladies we have been chatty today :)

trying to catch up, so remind me if i forget anything!!!

ok so....

im convinced im having a boy, really strong boy vibes and already have 2, so would like a girls but im not fussed :) scan date is 10th feb but were still not sure if were staying yellow.

im ok with weight atm as i lost some in the begining so still below pre pregnancy weight.

my piccy is in my signature me and dh on our wedding day in cyprus april :)

how do you put the link to my facebook account??? im rubbish at stuff like that!


----------



## lolley

oooo i forgot we brought our first things today.
an outfit but i cant find a piccy on the site and I got my steriliser set :) 
it was the bargain i hoped for :happydance:
unfortunately i wont be breast feeding, i tried with bith the boys and the left side doesnt work :( I stressed myself out so much about it. I have decided it will be better to go straight to bottle.


https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ippee-Closer-to-Nature-Essentials-Set(0070825)


----------



## lilly77

Lolley beautiful pic!! I'll update the first page with your prediction :flower: 

I totally agree with bottle feeding if its not working on the breast. I breastfed Kai but my BF who had a c-section had a really difficult time with her DD, as soon as she went to bottle everything was fine. Actually Kai had acute colic and it only stopped when stopped feeding him!! I do think there's too much emphasis on 'breast is best' - I think whatever is best for the baby and the mother works!

Gorgeous pics Ashley!! God I only ever suit blonde, wish I suited red I love red hair! 

How's everyone doing today? It's a sunny blue sky day in London (freezing, but you can't have everything!) xx


----------



## sianyld

hi all sorry i've not posted in a while, hope ur all well! :)

We have our private gender scan is 12 days and hoping to find out if we r team :pink: or :blue:

I'm convinced we are on team :pink: but the closer its getting i'm thinking team :blue:!!!

we would be happy with either just really excited to find out x


----------



## lilly77

gorgeous pic of you two Sianyld!!

So you want me to put down for pink or blue? xx


----------



## sianyld

Pink please hun! But got a feeling that im gonna be wrong :haha: :) will keep u updated! Thanks hun! x


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone :) 

Does anymore remember a series in about 2005 about the baby developing in the womb? It was the first of its kind I think. Really good about what the baby could hear and what he/she was going through etc. Also amazing images of the baby. I've looked it up on google but not finding it. There's two things in 2005 that look like it but seem to be one off's. I'd love to watch it again. 

I always read to hubby on a weekend morning how baby is progressing. What will be happening the week ahead. Bump is an a avocado size now head to rump and about 4-5 inches long :) 

I think the series is In The Womb and available to buy but wantvto check if anyone can remember. 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hch

afternoon everyone :) had a lovely morning, breakfast in bed and then OH wanted to find babys heartbeat and he did first go and it was so loud! and i have noticed he has moved he used to be right between my pubic bones in the middle and now he is just below my belly button! so my uterus must be getting bigger! 

just hung my washing out as its lovely and sunny for a change (although a little cold!) and im making a an egg mayo sandwich for lunch! yummy!


----------



## foxforce

Hi all

Starglow was it called In The Womb? I do remember it, I also watched the dog, elephants and whale one, all very amazing.

My picture is in my profile with my dh at a festival at end of last summer - excuse the dirty burger :lol: Good to put your faces to you all, should be some good looking babies come summer! :winkwink:

Just watching the footy as dh is a Man U fan, nice relaxing day today.


----------



## hch

fab pic hun! can i just say all your OH are hot! :)


anyone thought about what sort of birth they are going to have? im looking into hypnobirthing:)


----------



## Ashley2189

Thanks for all the compliments you guys! :blush: guess there's no reason to post a pic in here! The photo as a redhead WAS a modeling shot btw, in case you're wondering why I look like a model! lol I'm naturally a brunette and I like playing with highlights when I'm a brunette, but I was a redhead off and on for 2-3 years, all sorts of shades. I started with a fire engine red! it was insane and i LOVED it. I only stopped because the color fades so fast in my hair, it was getting REALLY expensive. Went blonde last year in April and I love it too, though not as much as red. I'd always wanted to try blonde though, and was bored one day and just went to the salon and told them I wanted platinum blonde! Soon I'll be just a plain ol' brunette again though, I don't want to waste the money getting my hair done every month so I'm just going to my natural color. 

Anywho... OH and I had an all day BBQ yesterday and it was so weird being around everyone and basically just sitting around as they drink and smoke. Needless to say, I stuffed my face instead LOL! 

As for what sort of birth... well, here's how I view things going. I'm going to start having contractions, freak out and yell at OH to take me to the hospital, demand an epidural, and lay in bed anxiously till they tell me to push. :D 

hch - A friend of mine did an all natural birth at home using hypnobirthing and she said it was WONDERFUL and pain-free. She had such a great experience with her pregnancy and birth that she became a doula!


----------



## lolley

i had complications with both my boys so im very undecided regards the birth.

I have been offered both a vbac or an elective section. If i go with the vbac i will be having an epidural just incase i need a section anyway this has been advised. Its all so complicated :(


----------



## hch

:( huge hugs lolley xx


----------



## Itsychik

Can I show my ignorance and ask what a "vbac" is? I see the term everywhere but I don't really know what it is...

I don't have any ideas really about what I want/expect from my labor/delivery. At the moment I'm just thinking the standard--wait for contractions, go to the hospital, hope things proceed normally (and fast!) and hold off on the epidural as long as I can... and bam, no tears, and a healthy baby :) May I be so lucky!


----------



## hch

vbac is vaginal birth after caesarean :)


----------



## FLGAL82

Hey girls I am so sorry I have not been on here!But I have some really good news we were able to change our gender scan appointment to this Saturday and we found out that it's a BOY!!!!Lilly77 I sent you a friend request on facebook.=)


----------



## foxforce

Morning! 

Congrats on team blue Flgal love the name also :dance:

Off out later to get some bits for bubs, got a few vouchers for bounty pack, free nappies and asda baby club pack to collect also, making the most of my last ann leave day for a while, terrible day though - miserable and wet :(

Hope your all well? x


----------



## hch

congrats on team blue FLGAL82 :D


----------



## Starglow

Big congrats Flgal. What brilliant news. Woohoo. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Itsychik

awww! How exciting--the first confirmed boy! :) Congrats FLGAL!

This makes me want to find somewhere to do a private scan, too! The next 4 weeks are going to take forever!


----------



## lilly77

congrats on team :blue: FLGAL!!!!! wow that is amazing news! did you have any intuition that it might be a boy?! Haven't been on fb this morning yet but will go accept you now :happydance:

I have my gender scan in 4 SLEEPS!! I am so so nervous.. I think I'm having a boy too, just a hunch!

FLGAL I will update you on the first page with your little man! so exciting!! xxx


----------



## Starglow

Lol this is going to get hard...... But I will hold out for nhs scan. I feel that's the last scan for the rest of the pregnancy and I'd say i'll want a sneaky private scan further down the line. 

Only 4 sleeps lilly. How amazing. I'd say I'll feel apprehensive at mine too. 

I can't wait to see what we're all having. :) 

Xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

o dear girls i havent been on for the whole weekend and i come back to all this ive misse loads skim read the last few pages so ive missed alot!!!!

hope everyone is well!! .. FLGAL congrats on team blue!!!!!

healthy eating - always have and even more so since pregnant i sit here and snack on apples and oranges most the day!! oh keeps telling me im gonna turn into an orange!! .. cheeky bugger!!! 

have i missed anything else??...


----------



## bluestarlight

:) i can't wait either. I'm going to predict i'm having a girl, but i have no idea. My scan is the 31st.

Had a rough week last week, morning sickness was worse with a vengeance but it seems to be calming down to previous levels since yesterday. Today has started off well. I think it was because the nutritionist wanted me to force down some protein with every meal. As soon as i went back to what i was doing before, i felt much better. 

I've been eating fairly healthy since i can't eat much anyways. Been sticking to fruit (apples, pears, grapes) since it stays down well, plus a bit of yogurt and i have discover cheese and Popsicles stay down too. I can usually eat a small meal at night, mostly pasta or potatoes, a bit of meat and some kind of veggie. Haven't lost any more weight still but haven't gained either. 

I haven't bought anything for baby yet...not really feeling the urge to, but that might be because we need to fix the car, lol. My mom keeps telling me to wait for the baby shower. And my sister will have tons of hand-me-downs from her kids for me. Plus we are taking in a new cat soon from a friends who is moving and have to use the money to get him fixed asap as we have 2 unfixed girl kitties in the house.


----------



## FLGAL82

lilly77 said:


> congrats on team :blue: FLGAL!!!!! wow that is amazing news! did you have any intuition that it might be a boy?! Haven't been on fb this morning yet but will go accept you now :happydance:
> 
> I have my gender scan in 4 SLEEPS!! I am so so nervous.. I think I'm having a boy too, just a hunch!
> 
> FLGAL I will update you on the first page with your little man! so exciting!! xxx

When I first found out that I was pregnant I felt it was going to be a boy.I had 2 dreams about having a boy to.We didn't think we would find out the sex when we were having the private scan because how he was laying.But she got 5 shots of his private parts =)I can't wait to hear your news on your little one.


----------



## lilly77

bluestarlight - I'll update your prediction now. From your sickness it does sound like you may have a girl in there.. but that's really just an OWT I guess!

I'm massive on fruit since getting preggers - oranges and apples every day, mango pineapple..the lot. Didn't used to eat so much fruit so its a good craving I guess!

I'm back at work today - until 10pm! But i have a tv in my dressing room (yay) so will be watching one born every minute at 9pm (those of you in the uk) which I can't wait for!!!

hope everyones doing well today :flower:


----------



## strawberry19

i cant wait for one born every minute tonigh!!! yay!!! :)


----------



## lilly77

Thanks FLGAL :happydance: I'm so excited too! At first I was convinced I was having a girl, but been having boy dreams lately, plus my dh and ds both say boy... I secretly want a girl but as long as I have her at some point in my life I'll be happy! EEEEEEEKKKK I will update you girls on Fri as soon as i step out the ultrasound room!!!!


----------



## strawberry19

friday!!! .. omg thats so close!!! eeeeeeek cant wait to see if you do have a boy or girl in there!!


----------



## Itsychik

I know... I'm so excited to find out what you're having as well lilly!

Everyday I've been giving DH fun updates about the people in our group. Like, "this week, 2 of the girls have their gender scans!!" he thinks I'm getting obsessive (secretly, I think he's just worried I won't be able to hold off until our scan) :) Now sometimes when I get home from work, he'll ask, "So how are things with your group?" haha...


----------



## strawberry19

haha sounds like fun itsy!!!! 

oh well girlies we only have approx 4 weeks till next scan!


----------



## lolley

congrats flgal :)

im planning on a night with one born every minute, but i have it on record just in case :)

I have my flu jab in an hour, hope i dont feel ill after!


----------



## lilly77

thanks everyone! I can't wait to see what i have in there either!!

yeah Itsy i'm the same.. i speak to my dH, i'm like 'my friends on bnb...'
my dh says 'oh you're on the bump website again are you?' :haha:

strawberry - i know can't WAIT for One born every minute.. i just know i'm going to cry! i always cry when the baby comes out!!


----------



## lilly77

Lolley - I felt fine after my flu jab - nothing to worry about;-) haven't been sick since and lots of people around me with flu! plus i get the tube in london, prime breeding ground for flu bugs.. definitely best thing I ever did xx


----------



## lilly77

ooooh can I just say 16 WEEKS TOMORROW WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOO

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Ashley2189

congrats flgal! how exciting to be the first in our group to find out! and i can't wait to know what lillly is having!!!!!! i told oh last night that no matter what, as soon as we get out of the doc office and know what we're having we are going to buy something for baby in blue or pink. don't care where or what, it can be a pair of socks from the pharmacy, but it's going to happen lol


----------



## strawberry19

i cant wait to buy our first gender related thing!!


----------



## foxforce

Lolley - I also felt fine after my flu jab, had mine Xmas eve, just gave me a sore arm for a couple of days!

Well we had a productive day buying some bits, we got a Astro Bouncer from Mama's and Papa's (so cool), some more Avent bottles, bottle cleaning brush, soothers, 3 set of vests, Angelcare Movement & sound monitor (great deal), Adsa newborn set (free) and mum to be bounty pack. 

Feels like I'm more prepared now after reading a thread about what people have bought.

Lilly - Do you work on famous people in your profession? You must be a great friend to have!! :D Hope you get to watch One Born Every Minute, my dh doesn't want to watch so I'll be sky+ 

Who's next to find out the sex then? who's scan next? It does feel great to say 16 wks tomorrow :dance:


----------



## lolley

thanks ladies i feel better about going now :)

Lilly is next to find out, were all waiting anxiously :haha:


----------



## Ashley2189

Has anyone read the thread about the fish hook veins in your eye to predict gender? I'm going to copy/paste the theory here, let's see if it works for us!


What you do is look at the whites of the eyes. get the pregnant woman to look upwards, as what you are looking for is two little blood vessels that appear below the iris. the blood vessels should look like little fish-hooks. there should be two of them, one at approximately 5 o'clock and one at seven o'clock. if they appear in the right eye, it's a girl on the way. if they appear in the left eye, it's a boy. if they appear in both eyes, your going to have twins (one of each), though if you aren't having twins and the fish-hooks still appear in both eyes, then the girl option overrides and it's a girl!


I've got them in my left eye, so that means boy!


----------



## lolley

oooooo **** of to the mirror i go ****


left eye for me!!!


----------



## lilly77

FLGAL yep i'm next to find out!!! eek! Foxforce - yes I also do famous people's faces! hahaa.. I guess I have all the best gossip :winkwink:

Ashley - thats exactly what we're doing after scan - shopping! Well actually i have to work after the scan so we'll go shopping on Saturday but I definitely will be buying something gender related!! I am SO SO excited.
I just tried the fish hook thing, i have blood vessels in both eyes though, and they don't look like fish hooks, more like squiggles below my iris? Does that mean TWIN GIRLS?! :haha:


----------



## hch

lolley i felt fine after my flu jab aswell :) 

oooo lilly not long for you to wait!! i really cant wait for my scan ! i will be able to stop fretting that i dont have anything and just get on with getting all the right coloured things!


i couldnt see anything in my eye! LOL!


----------



## Itsychik

I couldn't see anything either... no fishhooks!

Perhaps I'll just have to be patient until my scan on Feb 1st...

And what is the programme called "One born every minute" ? I haven't heard of it before, but it sounds really interesting based on everyone's comments!


----------



## hch

its a programme about babies being born at a hospital in southampton! its a fantastic show! its on channel 4 at 9pm :)


----------



## Starglow

I'll be watching One born every minute Altho I find it hard to watch since being pregnant. 

Much easier day for me tomorrow. Was meant to finish about 7pm but now finishing about 3ish which is bliss. 

All my students are very excited about this pregnancy. Apparently my bump is huge lol!!!

Been reading today just havent had time to post. Great to see a happy chatty thread ;) 


Xxx


----------



## Starglow

OMG that girl screaming on OneBorn is scaring the life out of me!!!


----------



## lilly77

That screamer girl is TOTALLY overreacting!!!!! I've never seen anyone go so mental.. honestly don't let it scare you!!! Its painful but bloody hell.. she's going a bit overboard i think...


----------



## aileymouse

you first timers watching one born every minute, don't be put off by the screamer!!

I was pretty much silent during my whole labour and was laughing and joking with my mum and OH.

I see the midwife tomorrow morning. hope fully get to hear babies heartbeat :D

xx


----------



## lilly77

oh my god that woman!!!! honestly she must have NO pain threshold whatsoever... Its SO over the top!


----------



## lilly77

aileymouse said:


> you first timers watching one born every minute, don't be put off by the screamer!!
> 
> I was pretty much silent during my whole labour and was laughing and joking with my mum and OH.
> 
> I see the midwife tomorrow morning. hope fully get to hear babies heartbeat :D
> 
> xx

me too... i was pretty silent.. my mum was well impressed! Really its not THAT bad.. she's screaming like her throats cut!


----------



## Starglow

Ive always watched this but never heard a screamer like this! Oh wow! I hope I'm normal through mine


----------



## lilly77

btw I love those midwives and I want them for my labour!!


----------



## Starglow

Hubby walked in and I missed screamer giving birth! Flip!


----------



## Starglow

The midwives are a bit sound Of Music lol xxx


----------



## aileymouse

That young girl janet, is like watching me in labour. I was induced and needed to push really soon but the midwife was like hah, you can't and then she checked and was like ok lets get the baby out!


----------



## hch

i was a little bit of a screamer in my 2nd labour but that was because i was induced and my contractions were just continuos and i never had a break from them! i may have sworn a teeny bit! but that was at my partner! i wanted to know why she didnt get out of her bed i found pacing and being slightly bent over having my back rubbed was lovely!


----------



## MrsMandBump

The 'non screamer' is a BnB girl! She's posted on this thread -https://www.babyandbump.com/tv-film-entertainment/485173-one-born-every-minute-back.html
She's called xprincessx 

xxxx


----------



## Starglow

Awwwwwwwww!!!! I can't imagine being on a tv show while in labour!!!! She's very brave. Thanks for your post hun xxx


----------



## Itsychik

That's pretty awesome that a BnB girl is on the show!

I feel REALLY left out because it's not showing in the rest of Europe :( I found a website that streams it, but it won't show it to me since I'm not in the U.K. boo!

sounds really exciting though :)


----------



## Starglow

Yeah it follows usually 2 girls about to be in labour. The process etc. It's very good. Shame you cant get it x


----------



## lolley

ok so just caught up with the programme had to record it :(


wow i know some people scream but she did have a very low pain threshold, ladies please dont let this put you off. She was even shouting when the epidural was in, you cannot feel anything!!!

fab episode though and i love the old school midwives too :)


----------



## Starglow

Aw Lilly I've just seen 6lilpigs has said girl for you :) I bet she's right you know. X


----------



## Starglow

Good morning all :) 

It took me ages to get to sleep last night. I felt all gaggy and just ikky. Came out of the blue.

OMG my dreams are getting weirder and weirder. I'm talking in my sleep nightly now. Hubby thinks it's hilarious. It's all so vivid and random. Haha 

Need to tell a few more people at work Im pregnant today. Haven't had the chance to actually tell some of the people I chat to most with being so busy.

Another bump pat on Sunday night but this time a girl, mum of two. Funny funny. 

Anyway have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Flybee

Hi all - happy new year!!
sorry I havent been on for a while and then couldnt find the group and only noticed yesterday that it had been moved!!
Hope you are all doing well, in my lunch break I am going to catch up on everything!!
I had my 16 week antenatal yesterday and all ok, doc found heartbeat and then squiggle jumped away and she struggled to find it again but when she did it was amazing and clear and strong :)
am trying to move my scan date as it is when i am nearly 23 weeks and my DH husband is away, hopefully will be at the beginning of Feb instead!!
hugs xxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations on team blue FLGAL!

I have my 16 weeks appointment today, hopefully will get to hear the heartbeat for the first time, then I have my 20 week scan on 1 February, can't wait to find out the gender.

I've only bought 2 items so far, a medela swing electric breast pump and the close baby carrier, both from ebay. I'm so looking forward to finding out the sex so I can start buying clothes.

Have a nice day ladies.


----------



## Flybee

Finally caught up on all the posts!!

Congrats FLGAL on team blue.... I am convinced I am going to have a boy, would prefer a girl but we have decided to stay team YELLOW! 

I have taped One Born every minute and will watch it tonight.... people at work who saw it told me not to watch it though!! Sod that I am intrigued, esp by the screamer!!


----------



## strawberry19

my oh was freaking out about that woman on one born every minute!! lol!! 

i had random dream last night i was giving birth to a baby boy in the birthing unit baby came out fine but placenta got stuck and they had to rush me into the big hospital to have it removed :lol: funny and random but freaky!!!! remember being in no pain aswell.. very odd dream!!!


----------



## Mama Afrika

So I had my 16 week appointment and heard the heartbeat for the first time, all is well, so I'm happy except that when the midwife weighed me, she said I'd gone from 58 kg to 62 kg in 5 weeks, I am disputing this inwardly because I noticed that her scale was not at zero before I got on, it said 1.5kg. Plus I just weighed myself at home and it said 60, so I'm going with 60!


----------



## Starglow

Awwww everyone at work knows now and they were so lovely. It's funny how everyone goes all gooey over babies. Theyre guessing girl hehe. 

Spent all day gagging which was gross. I thought that had passed. 

My bump feels massive today. I feel so full!!!

Tv to myself and a relaxing evening ahead thank goodness. 

Hope everyone is doing well so far today x


----------



## lilly77

Hi all ! Hi flybee nice to hear from you I'd wonder if you'd got lost with all the moving!

Mama Afrika - whats your prediction? I'll update yours and Flybee's on the first page;-) We're seeing if our motherly intuition proves correct!

Well girls, I caved in today and went to the mammoth topshop in oxford circus and got me some maternity stuff :happydance:
I got some awesome supersoft black skinny jeans and a maternity bra - all mine are too small and uncomfortable. The trousers are great - SO comfy! I'm going to wear them to death!! Also went makeup shopping (never get tired of that, especially with my big discount!)

Re One born every minute, I was telling my dh about it this morning, he is SO not interested! Just freaks him out. He doesn't want to cut the cord or anything.. he's hoping they're not going to ask him! I've said to him I want him at the 'north' end anyway - don't want him seeing my va-jazzle in that state!! :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

ive been gagging a bit too its horrid isnt it!!

most the parents of the kids i look after still havent got a clue about bubs!! lol its quite funny i get the is she isnt she looks but no one has asked... :lol: not gone out on the newsletter yet missed the december one and we didnt want to put anyhting on it incase something was wrong at scan and boss hasnt done one for january yet lol


----------



## lilly77

Mama Afrika - I've gone from 62 to 65 don't worry! (i'm pretty tall but don't want to get HUGE so I just look like a massive giant woman)

Starglow - I reckon you'll have a girl too honey :kiss:

x


----------



## FLGAL82

:happydance::happydance: 16 WEEKS TODAY:happydance::happydance:
TODAY MY BABY IS THE SIZE OF A AVOCADO!HOW COOL IS THAT!!!!


----------



## strawberry19

very cool!!! il be 16 weeks tomoro :) yaaaay!!! going very quick i must say!!


----------



## hch

yay!!! its going so quick! 28 days til my 20 weeks scan!!


----------



## strawberry19

when is everyone taking maternity leave or thinking of taking maternity leave i really dont know when il take it thought you girlies might be able to help by seeing if youve thought about it yet???


----------



## FLGAL82

I am leaving a week before my due date.I have a easy laid back job.I am not comming back to work I want to be able to stay at home with my little Aiden.It cost to much for daycare and for me to put him on my insurance so I am excited about this.Is anyone else planning on not going back to work?


----------



## strawberry19

i would love to be able to not go back to work but its just not possible! il probably stick to doing what i do now and do half days over here we can get child tax credits which help to pay for childcare but then my oh's mum might be able to have our baby some days too or my mum even, im unsure of when to leave my job is quite demanding and pysical i look after 3-4 babies everyday and none of mine are excatly light!! always running around putting them to bed getting them up making bottles and preparing food and barely have time to sit down for 5 minutes except when they are all eating but then i can have one on my lap having a bottle and assisting 3 other babies in low chairs with their dinners .. very stressful my job!!! and plus i can never get anyone to do anything for me without doing it wrong or mucking it up might aswell do everything myself which learnt again today!!


----------



## hch

iam a stay at home mum now but left my last job 4 weeks before my due date! will look at going back to work part time when the youngest is at full time school! :)


----------



## strawberry19

i so want to stay home and not go back to work but i know i have too we just wont be able to afford for me to not work :( not that i earn alot in the first place mind lol


----------



## hch

have you rang wft to work out what you would be entitled too once baby is here? or looked online? there was no point in me going back to work as my wages would have paid for childcare! so we agreed there was no point in me returning to work as i would technically be working for nothing!


----------



## Flybee

I am officially starting maternity on 20th June but last day will be 3rd June so taking 2 weeks holiday before the actual maternity kicks in!
I would love to not go back to work and am hoping my husband gets a decent payrise while I am off and then he promised I wouldnt have to go back to work!!


----------



## strawberry19

i have looked but im useless at finding out about things we rent privetly and wont be allowed to be on income support or housing benefit and finding a house with a landlord that would accept either would be a nightmare!! from what i can see we will only be getting child tax credit and working tax credit and child benefit.. we will actually have more money after the baby then we do now.. which is bizare and to me just doesnt sound right!!
between us me and oh earn about £1,400 a month which is bit pants after all bills and rent go out


----------



## hch

we are only entitled to child tax and child benefit ! have never claimed any of the others. not sure why we dont get working tax? maybe because i dont work!??? i should look that up really!


----------



## lolley

you only get working tax credit if your household earnings are below about £14000 pa 

Im hoping to work until the school Whitson holiday so the end of may. Then my maternity will start when school goes back after the weeks holiday :) Im going back to work after as my job is really good and quite good pay. My DH is thinking of working from home and being a stay at home daddy :)

I would love to be at home but jobs like mine are few and far between and there is no way i would get another chance like this.


----------



## strawberry19

hmm maybe il have to look into it then just been playing around with a benefits calculator on money for mums but i dont think its that accurate i done it with me working first and what we would get and then without me working and obviously it upped it but im sure if that calculator is very accurate maybe il have a look on the tax credits site i know they have a calculator on there.. i work about 20 odd hours a week usually 8.30 till 1.00 every day so bub would only be in childcare half a day and we would get the childcare element which pays upto 80% of the bill ... still have to pay to bring my child to work with me but i think id rather my baby go with my friend who is a child minder while i was at work.. just to keep work and home seperate! ive seen a cowroker struggle with having her children with her at wrk she said she wouldnt do it again if she has another


----------



## strawberry19

lolley you do sound like you really enjoy your job!! really wish i could say the same but its just all too much at the minute :(


----------



## hch

> you only get working tax credit if your household earnings are below about £14000 pa


i knew that! hahahaha! sometimes i really need to think abit harder! pregnancy brain! 


lolley what do you do for a living :)


----------



## hch

:( strawberry do you work in a nursery?


----------



## lolley

I think if everyone is honest most people don't enjoy going to work. I wish i could stay at home with my boys i love the holidays. When all the other moms are moaning they want their kids back at school im enjoying every minute :)

I work in a high school with visually impaired students. I am employed by the local authority and put into the school as a specialist. I work 30 hours a week with 2 girls at the moment.


----------



## lolley

just off to have tea ladies back on later x


----------



## strawberry19

yeah i work in a nursery hun and with the babies too so it would be really hard for me to have my baby at work with me everyone always thinks its great to take baby to work with you but its really not! and plus i cant be doing with my boss and co workers picking about things about the way i want to bring my child up would just feel like my baby is bing judged every day!


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies

Hope your all well? sorry some of you are gagging :( I get that when I brush my brush my teeth euw :sick:

Lilly your so lucky living in London for the shopping! And working on the celebs too in reply to yesterday, I'm sure you'll get all the goss! Can you say who you work with out of interest?:shhh:

I think I'll be finishing work around end of May probably use some leave, I'll be returning to work after my full maternity leave plus additonal annual leave I'll have to use so roughly 10/11 months after having bubs. I also have a decent job and will be going back on reduced hours (30hrs) Mum will help out with babysitting as we both work in the safe job and work shifts including full nights which will awkward at times but work has a child flexible policy so should be ok. I wish I could stay at home but again need to keep the job and money would be tight if I did.

Having spicy meatballs for tea tonight ..mmmm not had it in a while looking forward to it! :D


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all I had my midwife appt. All is well. Heard the heartbeat but only for about 10 seconds and took her ages to find it, but she said it sounds healthy.

I'm thinking of starting my mat leave at the end of may/start of June. I would leave now if I could....


----------



## FLGAL82

Foxforce-spicy meatballs sounds so good for dinner.I love anything spicy right now.=)


----------



## hch

oooops i had a maccy ds! :/


----------



## lilly77

hi girls :kiss:

Aaah i hope to be stopping work early June - I don't work every day so it's not too hard on me, i can pick and choose my jobs which is nice. I'll probably be staying at home with baby for about 6 months, but I'll only work 2 or 3 days a week being self employed.

foxforce ohhh you can see some celebs i've done, here's the link to my site if you wanna take a look! www.lyndsaylillykeys.com - although not all the celebs are up there as i do lots of tv (so no printed images for my site) need to sort out my showreel! I also love my job and love that sometimes i work 4 hour days and sometimes 17 hour days! I'll definitely be choosing 4 hr days once baby is here.

I just had chilli and soy marinaded tuna for dinner, was yum (considering its from a studio canteen!)

hope everyone is good today... YAY AVOCADO size too! I LOVE avocado's too :haha:

ps i've had a bit of rubbish afternoon though if any of you guys saw my other thread.. grr! thanks to you girls who commented!


----------



## Starglow

Well I definatly need a light food day tomorrow. I just feel like I'm gonna burst! I seem to want carbs and not protein which isnt usual for me. 

I'll be stopping work mid June and take the summer off. I'll continue with my evening teaching every other week when hubby gets home early and can take over mid september I'm not sure with my day time teaching at the college what's happening yet or how much maternity leave and pay I can get. We're in talks. I'd love to be at home for a while to focus on baby but I've spent 7 years working my business up to a high standard. Giving it up would be hard. Or handing it over to someone else wouldn't feel so good. I'll update when I know more :) 

Oooohhhhhh Lilly only 3 more sleeps Hun till your scan. Woohooooo. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## hch

3 more sleeps lilly! how exciting! 


i cant see your site its not working for me! :(


right as of 2moro im going to be good! whos with me! again! LOL! x


----------



## Itsychik

Wow... I wasn't really on today and I missed 4 pages!

Umm... soo.. work? In the Netherlands, every pregnant woman is guarenteed 16 weeks of 100% paid maternity leave :happydance: Which you're required to start at least 4 weeks before your due date. So my leave will start on/around May 28th :)

After that I will work reduced hours as well... DH and I are still deciding this. Either I'll work 3 days a week (24 hours) or we'll both work 4 days a week (and my MIL has offered to babysit one day a week). DH and I earn about the same, so that would also be a large chunk of income to give up if I stopped. I think I'll enjoy having something outside of 'being at home' to do. I plan on looking for a new job sometime after my leave is over (closer to home, hopefully higher paying). But we'll see!

Lilly, I didn't see your other thread. What happened? Sorry you had a bad afternoon :(

I haven't been gagging during the day... *knocks on wood* but still have m/s (although now it's literally just in the morning, thankfully).

Anyways... I'm off to bed ladies! I hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## Ashley2189

I don't work so I have no comment on maternity leave lol OH works, and I get paid a very good amount of money through the government just for attending school because my dad was in the military and passed some of his benefits to me. So all my money goes straight into savings because I'm not sure just how long I'll continue to receive that money. I'm not actually worried about it, I'm very good at budgeting money and not spending when money is tight. We'll make it work. There would be no point for me to get a job. One - working, being pregnant, AND going to nursing school just isn't possible for me. I'd be way too stressed out and wouldn't have time for ANYTHING. Two - if I did start working, I'd be in a minimum wage job that probably wouldn't even cover the cost of daycare. So it's pointless.

I'm going to try to keep up with you ladies, but my classes just started today and I'm going to be EXTREMELY busy. My guess is that I'll still come on regularly, just might not post as much. Or maybe I'll end up coming on here and complaining to you all while I'm taking a break from studying! :D

p.s. I'll be an avocado tomorrow!! yipee!!!!


----------



## bluestarlight

Wow, I only get 8 weeks maternity leave here, but at full pay. I will probably be working straight up til i give birth. My work is very nice, I'm a research lab manager. I spend about half my day sitting and half my day running around and checking thing. I love my job, they would probably be lost without me too. Don't know what they are going to do when I'm gone, my boss always plans things last minute. 

Was doing OK yesterday, outside the usual morning sickness, except last night i had to pee really bad around midnight...and i missed the last 2 steps on the stairs. My husband and I live in a finished attic at my parents, the stairs are really steep. I live with my parents because my dad has been out of work and ill for the past year and my mom needs the help. Anyways, pulled all the muscles in my back and side, bruised arm and bruised and cut knee. Called my doctor, they said to stay home from work and keep an eye on things. Everything went well today, no cramps or bleeding :) My hubby was really worried though. Wanted to cart me off to the hospital. 

Now i might miss work tomorrow too...we are getting nailed with another snow storm...another 1-2 feet of snow. It will be really heavy right while we would be driving to work to. I carpool with my mom since we don't work too far from each other and she is worried about her car making it. My husband's work is already thinking about calling a snow day for tomorrow. Would be nice spending to spend it cuddling on the couch with some warm tea while its snowing out :)


----------



## strawberry19

aww sounds lovely :)
we just have flood warnings in cornwall i think i saw someone say on facebook!... great!! but then times likes these i appreciate living in a flat!


----------



## bluestarlight

woohoo! no work today and cuddling on the couch! Hubby has no work either, the roads are crazy out there.


----------



## strawberry19

aww sounds lovely hun hope your enjoying cuddling up!! im relieved to be home from work today was just a nightmare my lot were all taking turns to cry :( rough day hopefully tomoro is better and less stressfull!! on plus side just sold our table and chairs thats been in the nursery so now have some spare dosh to put towrds baby stuff :)


----------



## lilly77

hey girls i'm at work today and a long one too boo hoo! Only two more days of this shoot though. Usually I love my work but this job is pretty boring, mainly men I'm doing makeup on (eg nothing just powder!!)
oh hch i guess you can google my site name lyndsay lilly keys as i don't think we're allowed to put sites up on bnb just realised!

i can't WAIT until this weekend :happydance: I'll know the sex of the baby and I plan on going SHOPPING!!!!!!! woohooo!!


----------



## strawberry19

aww yay i wont be around this weekend girls as im off to wales for the weekend!! il try get in on my phone but its so slow!!! but cant miss finding out what your having!!


----------



## lilly77

hey guys just wanted to show you my bump!! this was taken last week :happydance: Its not the best pic but good silhouette of bump-age!!
 



Attached Files:







lilly bump 16wks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## strawberry19

ooooh lovely bump :) il have to do another soon


----------



## hch

awww lilly bumpie is coming along just nicely! :)

2 days to go!!! you must be so excited! eeekkk! LOL!


----------



## lilly77

I am excited!! I hope everything is ok with little bubs though!! Going to drink some sugary drink beforehand so baby moves around a lot. I can't WAIT to see him/her xxxxx


----------



## lolley

2 more sleeps lilly :)

and thats a fab bump :flower:


my sterilizer set has been delivered today, cant wait for dh to get home with it so i can have a play :happydance:


----------



## hch

has it sunk in to anyone yet that they are actually having baby? i was just sat here thinking im actually having a baby! have i only just realised this! LOL! maybe when he starts kicking and moving i will realise he is there!


----------



## Starglow

Eh lol I just can't get over the size of my bump! It's really hard to take in that I'm growing a baby!!! My bump is getting rounder and harder. Oh it's funny! My friend loves my bump. I just need to work on the rest of me hehe. 

Just one hour lesson still to go at 6-7 and then I'll be flopping! I've taken on another 2.5 hours at work.I'm mad!!!!! But wanna do the work while I can. Have a meeting next week regarding my maternity situation. Fingers crossed it goes well. 

Hch 26 more days till our scans yay :) x


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Lilly - can't get your webpage open, it says 'Forbidden' and that I 'don't have permission to access' Must be sensored huh :lol: What were you trying to show me :haha: Hope your day doing make-up on men has gone as quick as can be. Lovely bump btw :flower:

hch - I still don't feel pregnant but hope to feel movement soon which will help it kick in.... Meatballs were lovely, I also love all spicy but I don't think the baby does as always get heartburn after :(

Strawberry - lucky you going away for the weekend, hope the weather is good for you 

Starglow - what is it that you do hun? if you don't mind me asking:D are you a lecturer? ( I think you have said before but forgot :blush: )

I'm tired this evening, done a lot of driving today at work :sleep: also have a itchy right eye so hoping it's not the start of an infection fx'd!


----------



## hch

fox force that is what it said for me and i tried to access it through google too!

starglow how quick is it coming around! i remember posting when it was 49 days!!


----------



## Starglow

:serenade::serenade:
Foxforce I'm a singing teacher. I Absolutly love my job and so lucky doing what I love. I'm jammed which is great. I trained as a musician and am a singer songwriter ( voice and piano) Played the music scene for a long time but now just want to be writing songs and getting published. Better get a move on before lo arrives. 
But this means I'm having to do breathing and singing all day every day. I have a shortness of breath at the mo and it's so funny demonstrating breathing exercises with my huge bump! I'm wanting to know when baby starts kicking if it means he/she like those singing or not. I'll have to judge it At the time but it'll be funny. 

What do you do? 

Fab Lilly does makeup as I love makeup. I always had it done for my photo shoots, albums and gigs etc :) it's so relaxing and you come out looking amazing. What a skill to have. 

We seem like a creative lot in our group :)


----------



## hch

get a pic of your bump on here starglow :) 

do you have facebook? add me if you do :D
https://www.facebook.com/hch2001


----------



## foxforce

Oh cool Starglow that's excellent I'm sure you love it :D Very creative :thumbup: I'm with you on the breathing as I'm very short of breath at the slightest of exertion! When baby starts kicking I'm sure you'll be able to tell after a time as you'll get used to when they happen, shouldn't be long now!

I work for Ambulance Service - EMT. But not on the road now as too risky, so I'm kinda of doing office work/training and arranging new procedures with drugs we have, so no night shifts for a while *phew* 

I'm not on facebook btw x


----------



## lilly77

oh my god my websites down!!!!thank you guys, shit i've been sending emails to work clients saying have a look at my site!! better get on to it now quick time xx

ps those of you on FB i have this page you can see some stuff there;-)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lilly-Keys-Makeup-Artist/148265748522033

xx


----------



## hch

wow lilly! some fab pics! i love the 2020 mag shot! the eyes are fab!!


----------



## lilly77

thanks hch!! my site server experienced power cuts so site is back up and running now.. thanks to you lot for pointing it out!. OOOooohhh i am SO tired I just wanna go home now! hope everyone is good x


----------



## aileymouse

wow lilly! your job looks fab! so glam!

Put's me to shame I'm just a sales assistant in a camping shop... :-/
I'm determined to 'do something' after this baby. Would love to go to uni and study to be a midwife but I don't want to move away and the nearest uni that does it is 2 hours away.

Anyway, here's a pic of my 16 week bump!
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050820.jpg


----------



## Starglow

Wow I'm hormonal tonight. Got all upset after a row and then threw up for 10 mins :( 

I think men forget how exhausting it can be trying to live your usual life while growing a baby. Sometimes I wish they could feel exactly what it's like cause they just don't have a clue. :( I'm doing my very best and right now I'm just really upset. 

Men men men Arg MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolley

starglow :hug:

aileymouse - lovely bump

Lilly- photos are fantastic, and those lashes my god. I did beauty therapy when i left school and found normal false lashes time consuming loved the gold ones :)
website is fab, love the layout!


----------



## Starglow

Morning. 

Last working day of the week for me. Long day ahead. Woken feeling rubbish after row. I utterly hate when we argue but i know it's cause we were both tired. 

I haven't been taking bump pictures yet. I'll post one when I do tho. 

Have a great day Cupcakes xxx


----------



## Flybee

morning everyone, hope everyone is OK, I took a piccie of my 16+2 bump last night and will post it on here tomorrow as need to find the camera lead, we ordered new bedroom furniture and the flat is currently upside down while we wait for it! Grrrr

I have also been up most of the night waiting for my damn exam results which usually come through about 4am and still havent come through!! This isnt doing good things for my blood pressure I am sure!!

My exam was during the early issues I had so am not expecting to pass at all so will need to re-sit in March! Not looking forward to having to get the books out again!!

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Flybee

aileymouse said:


> wow lilly! your job looks fab! so glam!
> 
> Put's me to shame I'm just a sales assistant in a camping shop... :-/
> I'm determined to 'do something' after this baby. Would love to go to uni and study to be a midwife but I don't want to move away and the nearest uni that does it is 2 hours away.
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic of my 16 week bump!
> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050820.jpg

hey - your bump looks very similar to mine, yay for mine starting to look like a bump and not a food baby!!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ladies!

Lilly- beautiful bump! And your photos are amazing-- lovely work!

Aileymouse- also a beautiful bump!

Starglow- I'm sorry you're not feeling well :( I hope men are less frustrating today :hugs:

I told the "higher ups" at work this week that I'm pregnant! my boss and team already knew, but the executives on my project didn't know yet. I was nervous about telling them (I had no idea how to bring it up... what do you say? "Hi, how are you doing today? Me? Fine, pregnant... have a nice day!"). It went okay though, and everyone was pretty enthusiastic...

I also had a dream last night that I went into a bar/pub and ordered a bloody mary. I took one sip before I "remembered" that I wasn't supposed to drink it and then left. *shrugs* I've never actually had a bloody mary in my entire life (and I rarely ever drink) but I woke wanting some tomato juice :) Anyone else having random dreams?

hch- I also feel the same way about having a baby-- it hasn't sunken in yet. Everyone I have told this to has nodded knowingly and just told me that it will feel more "real" once I can feel the baby moving. DH actually seems way more into this than I am, which I think is pretty funny (he's already started decorating the baby room, while I'm more like, "it's okay, we've got TONS of time left..."). :)


----------



## Flybee

Phewee i passed my exam, no more college or exams ever!!! I can now focus on becoming a Mum hooray :)


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats Flybee!! What a relief for you!! Now you'll have a well-deserved break from studying! :)


----------



## lilly77

FAB bump Aileymouse!! Got to post close up of mine too it seems to be getting bigger every day

Flybee - congrats on passing your exam wooohoo!!

Starglow - I hear you, MEN!!! my dh has been annoying me a bit... i guess he's just not as interested as me in all this baby stuff, I feel like I need more attention etc! and I've been working late every night and just think he should remember how tiring it is for me! (i'm so demanding..haha, poor Liam)

GIRLS MY GENDER SCAN IS TOMORROW 11AM HOW WILL I SLEEP TONIGHT!!!???

:happydance:


----------



## Flybee

Oooo Gender Scan tomorrow, what time is it?! Sooo exciting, I dont know how you will sleep and lucky you, you get to see little bubba again :)

My DH annoys the hell out of me sometimes esp at night when trying to sleep as he hogs the whole bed! He doesnt understand why I get so irritable! I bought him a book called a Blokes guide to pregnancy and he has so far read 1 page!!


----------



## Itsychik

Lilly-- I will be on here at 11, eagerly awaiting your update :) Just remember--the sooner you sleep tonight the faster tomorrow will be here! Do they just literally only look for gender, or do they check for other things as well?

Flybee--I bought DH a book called, "Help, I got my wife pregnant!" which is actually really funny and includes things like, "What NOT to say... to your pregnant wife...during the birth, etc. It also gave him some useful advice, and occasionally DH will announce some random fact he learned in the book. Do any of your DH's friends have kids or have they read a similar book? Maybe they could encourage him to read it?


----------



## bluestarlight

Itsychik- that book sounds hillarious! I have been hinting to my husband he should read the baby books but he hasn't looked at a single one. He is great other wise though.

Starglow- I hope your feeling better today *hugs*

Lily-great bump pic! only 1 more night left til your scan!

Flybee- Congrats on passing! it feels great to pass those exams.

I'm just back at work after all the snow, its compacted down to almost ice now. Hubby shoveled the whole driveway himself last night. He was aching.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks girlies :) 

I'm not working tomorrow and have to wait in for boiler man so I shall be waiting to hear what sex Lilly's baby is :) yay can't wait. 

Men don't understand that we're just more tired than normal. It's not a moan it's just true. We get on with everything as usual but sometimes Its a little tougher and we need a bit of support. Anyway man rant over. :)

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Flybee said:


> Phewee i passed my exam, no more college or exams ever!!! I can now focus on becoming a Mum hooray :)


Well done :) what were your exams in? I'm so nosey lol x


----------



## strawberry19

ifeel left out i cant moan about my oh :lol: hes great takes sometimes a bit too much interest in it mind lol but he has been reading books :)


----------



## lolley

Yay Flybee well done :happydance: wish i could say the same, im still waiting for the results of my assignments and i still have 18 months to go at uni :(

Lilly i will be on and off all day at work tomorrow waiting for the outcome :)


so on the men subject ( and please don't think i am saying this to brag as i am not like that at all) my dh is being fantastic. He is the one who picks up the books to read and he does anything i ask him too. I will be sitting on here and the washing is in the washer and the washing up is done. Although i do know how you all feel my ex husband was terrible he wasn't interested at all. It was like ok i done my bit you got pregnant now get on with it. Never asked if i was ok wasnt bothered about what was happening with baby. So i have to admit it is really lovely for me this time as its so different :)


----------



## Starglow

Yeah my hubby is usually pretty supportive. But just when I'm at my worst instead of giving me the support I need, he tells me how busy he is etc. But that's what happens when you're both holding down busy jobs, running a home and planning for a new baby and wanting to buy a bigger home etc. He works really really long days and is always exhausted when he gets home. Because I work close to home it's always me who has to keep the housework up etc or I'd be living in a tip! 

Anyway......,,,,

What's everyones thoughts on childcare ( nurseries ). I might have to leave baby 3 half days a week while I work from about 3.5-4 months. I'm not sure how good the care is. Someone who works in one told me she thinks the babies don't get as much attention as they should. Anyone any experience in this? Be really helpful for me xxx


----------



## lolley

strawberry is prob best answering that as she works in a nursery with babies :)

i sent mine to nursery but he was 2 so you cannot really compare that to babies, sorry i cant be anymore help :flower:


----------



## strawberry19

heya girlies thats right i do work with the babies at the mo!! it really does vary i know i try my best to spend as much time as i can with each baby and have one to one time make sure they are happy and stimulated etc its easy to do when i only have a few in say 3 or 4 as they all sleep at different times so there are times where i only have 2 awake and we will get activities out and things but the days when we have 6 in even when i have a student with me is just utter mayhem its caos!! those does i dont get time to sit down because there is always one needing to go down to sleep or a bottle needing made up and nappies to change! although if there is a quiet few minutes the children who are awake will get all the attention that i can possibly give them!!.. not an easy place to work and i hate when people say you work with kids all day thats not work you just play all day... hmm yeah okay you come do my job for even a couple of hours and you will soon change your mind!! lol!! .. nurseries are good for babies and they get alot out of it but make sure you look around a few first and ask your firends about the nurseries they have used and always remember to ask how many babies the look after at one time and the age gaps etc!


----------



## strawberry19

but just for the record i wont be bringing my baby to work with me thats not because im horrible or i dont think my baby will get enough attention or will get jealous etc its jsut from experience of watching my coworker struggle with having her 2 girls at work with her she really misses her eldest now shes at school because shes used to being with her day and night for the last 4 years and just other things too i think i would like to keep work and home seperate! so my baby will be going to a very good friend of mine who is a childminder and her own kids are lovely best kids i have ever met so polite and well behaved


----------



## Itsychik

I just wanted to add that my DH is wonderful as well :) He's taken over most of the housework (similar to Starglow, he's the one who works closest to home, and I have to commute to Amsterdam-- 1.5 hour drive in traffic!) and he cooks and is way more involved with baby than I am at the moment :) I'm very lucky :cloud9:

I don't live in the U.K... but while I was in college (Uni?) I worked in a daycare (in the U.S.) and while I'm sure the laws there are waaay different, the people were really attentive (a lot of the women working there with the older kids, had their babies in the nursery as well). They were required by law to have at least 1 care-giver per 3 babies (under 1 year old) so the babies got a lot of personal attention. It really restored my faith in daycare!

Although as I said, I have no idea how it is on this side of the ocean... :) We will be putting LO in daycare as well after around 3 months, for 2 - 3 days a week.


----------



## Starglow

Aw thanks so much Hun. Youve put my mind at ease. Yeah this girl I know works in a nursery and she loves it but it was a worry when she said about babies not getting enough attention. You're so right, I just need to check out how many they could have In at any time. 

I don't have any local friends with babies so I've no one to ask who could help. I feel a bit alone. I have friends who are new mums but they live in different countries. 

As I've never needed to look into nursery care I've no idea what to be looking out for. The only reason I'm thinking about it so early is that have a work meeting about maternity pay (or not) and leave (or not). I'm thinking I'm going to have to get back to work really quick as I don't want to hand all my hard work over to someone else on a 
plate. It's taken too many years to build up my work. I have to decide wether to take a few months off ( only if I get pay ) or take the summer off and start the students lessons late October early November. Think I need to think about all this when I'm not so tired and worried. X

Thanks Hun tho ......... I'll look into the local nurseries xxxx


----------



## Starglow

A child minder is another option but expensive. I always wanted to be a stay at home mum. It's going to be so hard handing my lo to someone else. But I know it's good for them to mix with others. Humm options options


----------



## strawberry19

child minders arent always the more expensive option aswell though so you can still look into that :) i do enjoy my job most days it is stressful and there are days wherethey could possibly not get enough attention but it isnt like we just le them do whatever we want its far from from that a day with 3 babies could be so lovely and peaceful one day and the next be utter hell if they are all in moods or ill or having a very demanding day!


----------



## Starglow

Aw thanks. I presume childminders still have to be qualified. It may be a more flexible option for me. Thanks Strawberry xxx

Sorry for the moan. Gonna finish off my teaching, have an easy dinner of lemon sole gougons ( cant spell that lol preggie brain) and potato salad, get the wash on and get cosy in bed with a book and tv early. 

Luckily wanting fruit again. Enjoying grapes ...... At last and my stash of orange juice is on it's way home with hubby x


----------



## strawberry19

yeah childminders still have to be qualified or at least in training alot of people arent keen on childminders as quite often it is just them working by themselves but obviously at a nursery there are several people, i however have complete trust in the childminder that i will be sending my bub too 

i lov fruit too me and the babies ate lots of grapes today lol


----------



## Flybee

Starglow said:


> Flybee said:
> 
> 
> Phewee i passed my exam, no more college or exams ever!!! I can now focus on becoming a Mum hooray :)
> 
> 
> Well done :) what were your exams in? I'm so nosey lol xClick to expand...

They were my accountancy exams, am now officially a passed finalist for CIMA! wohoooo


----------



## Flybee

i am addicted to fruit, it seems to be all i am snacking on and it has been the same since I got pregnant! I have eaten soooo many oranges!

I will try and get hubbie to read the book, i think he will eventually!!


----------



## Starglow

OMG is anyone else hit with exhaustion? This is weird I have tiredness like in the first trimester. I'm wondering how I'm going to teach! I can't keep my eyes open! Yesterday was pretty bad but this is crazy! How bizarre! 

Just looking up child care and nurseries locally on line is a mare. I'll have to make appointments and go look at them x


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi girls! I'm a little late on the bump postings, but here's mine anyway, taken just this morning! 

BTW, I had the strangest dream last night! I think I fell asleep with my hand on my tummy, wondering when I'll be able to feel baby moving and then I dreamt that I (kinda) "gave birth", only the baby was TINY, like if I were to give birth right now and it was INSIDE THE AMNIOTIC SAC! The whole thing just... came out. But the sac wasn't see thru, it was a very dark color. It wasn't a scary or sad dream, just weird because I laid on my bed with my hand on top of the sac feeling baby move. He/She was perfectly fine in there. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







16+1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilly77

aaah bless my DH usually he is amazing. one of those guys where all my friends and family are like 'oh he's so lovely' - I think I've been a bit obsessed with the baby and pregnancy i think i'm driving him a bit insane! He's probably wondering where his Lilly has gone!!

Flybee i also have a giant fruit craving. So far today i've made my own smoothie - bananas and strawberries, just finished an apple, have dried mango for snacks and satsuma's for later AND i have a packet of fruit flavoured rowntree sweets!!

I can't wait to update you guys tomorrow!!! i will have to do it by phone though as will be at work after (boo, I SO want to go straight off shopping after!!!)


----------



## FLGAL82

All of your bump pictures are so cute!! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## lolley

starglow - 

yes major tiredness, headaches and sore boobs have all come back this week, really strange :shrug:


----------



## hch

urrrggghhhh! my OH is actually driving me to an early grave today! im so mad with him! he just doesnt seem to realise how much i do and sometimes i would actually like a hand with things! i walk to my sons school 3 times a day 2 miles there 2 miles back! do all the house work washing cooking etc bathing the kids doing there homework reading to them putting them to bed and he does well nothing! he works pretty long hours but does get 2 days off a week and when he is on day off he does nothing! i have told him 5 times this week that he needs to ring his insurance company to give them his new bank details so they can set up his DD and also HE cancelled our broadband as he didnt like the down load speed so they sent him the mac number so he could immediatly set up a new account with another provider! has he done it???? NO!! and then he told me i should stop nagging him and has gone to sleep on the chair!! honestly i feel like bloody killing him! he is snoring and its really grating me and i actually want to get a frying pan and hit him with it! why does he think that things will automatically sort themselves out??? he said he would help me clean up ! has he NO!!! he just sat and watched me! so i told him earlier that im not washing his work clothes and he can do it himself and infact he can everything himself from now on !!! why should i have to pick up shit after him! he is a bloody grown man for god sake! he doesnt act like this at work so would he come home and be like this! arrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhh! sorry for ranting! just needed to get it off my chest and if doesnt make sense i appologise!! someone send me a nice man!


----------



## Starglow

Aw Lilly how exciting. I'll be working after my scan but I'll be going to buy an outfit in the right colour as soon as I get a chance :) 

Good luck xxxx and enjoy every bit


----------



## Starglow

lolley said:


> starglow -
> 
> yes major tiredness, headaches and sore boobs have all come back this week, really strange :shrug:

It's so strange isn't it. The banging headaches etc. I just feel wiped out. But hey it's not just me Xxxxxxxxx hugs


----------



## Starglow

Hch. Lol men are crap!!!!!!!!! They say yes yes yes and do nothing. It's so annoying! Hubby is good at anything but housework. He thinks little fairies come along and clean up everywhere he goes! Nevermind the once a year he does clear up he'll do a good job and then go mental if I leave a teaspoon out!!!!!! ???! 

Anyway how much walking do you do. Wow!!!! That's so good for u x


----------



## foxforce

Evening Cupcakes :D 

Flybee congrats on your exam results :yipee: I bet your so relieved!?

Lilly hope you sleep well tonight and enjoy your scan tomorrow! :flower:

Starglow I have no insight on childminding or nurseries sorry, strawberry was very helpful though at least

hch :hugs: hoping your feeling better, grrr @ men 

My dh isn't too bad just frustrating at times so can't complain, he wasn't let me do anything in first tri but wouldn't do everything himself lol cleaning isn't his forte but he enjoys cooking which is excellent! A vacum around is as far as he goes lol 


I'm due to take a bump pic so will post when I've done it, feels bigger today, apparently bubs will double in size in next two weeks - that's some growing!
My constant headaches have actually been better last two days, hope yous Lollley and Starglow settle, I have a feeling I haven't seen the back of them.


----------



## aileymouse

Flybee congrats on passing your exams!!

Lilly, good luck with the scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear what you're having!

My little girl went to nursery from 11 months old and I think it has done her the world of good! :)


----------



## Starglow

Good morning ladies :) waving madly :)

I feel a bit more myself this morning thank goodness.

I have to wait in for the boiler to be serviced so I'm gonna read my pregnancy book. Later I'll walk into town and see if there's any new maternity clothes in. I've no casual dresses or skirts. Gets a bit dull wearing jeans every day. Cant wait for the fresh air and exercise. I don't exercise my 3 manic days so Friday - Monday I can fit it in. Off to see a comedian with hubby tonight. Love that. 

Lilly ....... Aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 3 more hours. Woohooo.


----------



## hch

eeeeek lilly! todays the day! i hope all goes well xxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

24 days till our scans hch but it would be so nice to be finding out sooner. Need to have patience. Xxx


----------



## Itsychik

I feel like a little kid... running back to this site every hour or so to see if Lilly has updated yet :) How exciting!

DH and I have agreed to wait until our scan date (instead of trying to book an earlier, private scan) but every time one of you on here gets to find out, it makes me even more impatient! :)

Looking forward to Lilly's update!


----------



## Starglow

Me too..... On both your points. Lol


----------



## lolley

1st chance i have had to get on here and no update :(

i was so excited :winkwink:


----------



## hch

Starglow said:


> 24 days till our scans hch but it would be so nice to be finding out sooner. Need to have patience. Xxx

its flying by! not long now:thumbup:


hope lilly is ok xxx


----------



## FLGAL82

I can't wait to find out what Lilly is having!!!


----------



## Itsychik

Maybe she couldn't get internet on her phone and is tied up at work...

I'll keep checking this evening :)


----------



## lilly77

hi girls!!!!

Oh my god, i'm so sorry haven't updated- my silly phone had NO internet reception the ENTIRE day!!!! I've been dying to update you all!!!!!


----------



## lilly77

I am absolutely over the moon and SO in love to announce we have a BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!

:pink: :yipee: :pink: :yipee: :pink: :pink: :yipee: :pink: :yipee: :pink: :pink: :yipee: :pink: :yipee: :pink: :pink: :yipee: :pink: :yipee: :pink:

I will try upload pics later!!!! Already been shopping too!!

Thanks for all your messages girls xxxxxxxx

ps SO HAPPY!!!


----------



## Itsychik

:pink: yay!!!

Congrats Lilly!!!!!

you must be so excited!!

Thanks for the update! :)


----------



## bluestarlight

Oh that is so awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Starglow

Woohoooooooooooooooo. Fab fab fab. U must be hardly able to sit still. 

Just out at the mo. Back soon x


----------



## lolley

oh my god :happydance: woooooooooooo

i was getting so worried :(

Thanks so much for letting us know and you have a girl yay :cloud9:
can we presume your sticking to your name?


----------



## aileymouse

Aww congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhh I got a nice navy jersey dress and casual top in Mamas & papas :) I'm finding maternity clothing really dull! There's not a lot in the shops and for most of it you need to be tall to carry it off. Oh and what is it with maternity tights ..... They always fall down. Ive tried 2 different ones. Most uncomfortable and not a pretty sight with the top around your knees. Lol :) 

Awwwwww Lilly your news is so great x


----------



## lilly77

thanks girls!!!! I know Lolley I was gutted to not update you guys, silly blackberry - I couldn't even use bbm to my family or send them any pics! phone was seriously acting up!

I am SO happy, I just can't believe it!

And yes I *think* we're sticking to our name.. its no 1000% but we LOVE Ivy Grace... I think I told you guys already a while back when we were sharing names?


eeeeeeee I can't sit still!!!! Ok so I ALREADY bought stuff.. these two are from Baby Gap..

And I've attached a pic of my little princess - the 3D pic - I'm so in love!!

Right girls, who's next for gender scan??!!!


----------



## lilly77

oops forgot to attach them!
 



Attached Files:







IMG02125-20110114-1520.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6









Sweet Girl.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Starglow

Awwwwww lovely photo Hun. She's a cutie :) Awwwww and your outfits are sweet. 

Tell us about your private scan experience x


----------



## Ashley2189

aww, she's so CUTE!! congrats Lily, you must be ECSTATIC!


----------



## lilly77

thanks honey!

Well it was great, i've seen a few threads on here about a bad experience which is terrible!! I went in and there were 2 ladies, very lovely... I was SO nervous! She only told me at the END that baby was a girl... baby was sleeping at first (amazed as I had a small coffee before in hopes to get baby moving!) so had legs closed and took ages to see the sex... I saw 2 legs with nothing in between so i thought girl, but the tech said, oh I have a good idea but she wouldn't tell me once she was 100% happy - she opened her legs at the end and there she was little baby girl!!! I got 5 b&w pics (IMO not the best pics I have seen though - I also wish I'd asked for a 'potty shot' to show the gender) and one 3D pic. 

I hope they are right and that its confirmed girl again at 20 weeks!! Look at me being paranoid already!

xxx


----------



## Flybee

WOW WOW WOW HUGE CONGRATS LILLY

You must be so happy and the scan piccie is absolutely amazing :)

xxx


----------



## Starglow

...... And you didn't feel rushed at all? They were happy to wait till they could see for certain the gender?


----------



## hch

CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!! im so pleased for you!!! :D gorgeous name aswell! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hch

what a gorgeous scan pic aswell :D


----------



## Itsychik

aww, I love the pic!! She has her little hands in front of her face.. how cute!

:cloud9:

Aren't there a few ladies with scans at the end of Jan??


----------



## sianyld

Aww congrats Lilly!! lovely beautiful :pink: baba :)
cant wait for mine next wk now xx


----------



## foxforce

YAY excellent news!:dance::headspin: 
Congratulations on team :pink: You must be so happy :cloud9:

And love your name Ivy Grace, think I must have missed it when you posted before.
Beautiful scan pictures, I showed dh, so looks so content and very very cute!


----------



## aileymouse

Lovely picture Lilly! and the clothes are cute!!

Today I have mostly been nesting!! :O I never nested with my first. 
I've sorted and cleaned so many cupboards today!! And scrubbed the bathroom to death!


----------



## FLGAL82

:happydance: yay I am so happy for you and what a beautiful name!!!Congrats!


----------



## lilly77

Thanks everyone!! i'm on :cloud9: !!

Starglow - no it didn't feel rushed, she actually took her time going through everything. Tried to see between legs and baby was having none of it, so she moved on to other measurements and then finally baby started moving around at the end and opened her legs.. The whole thing lasted 20 mins and this is what it says on the website. 

Although I am still so shocked at the girl outcome I am hoping I'm not the 1% that get it wrong!! I could've looked at the scan forever! :happydance:


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations lilly, love the names as well.


----------



## Starglow

Good morning girlie whirlies :)

Wishing you all a great day. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## lilly77

Morning starglow and everyone else :kiss:

I'm SO glad its Saturday, my 10 day job is over so I've got a free weekend YAY!! We told my son last night he's getting a baby sister, he waited up especially until I got home at 930.. he was so happy! bless him.. I think he's going to be such a great big brother. He's been badgering us for years to have a sibling for him!

Whats everyone doing today? I'm visiting my sister and brother (they live together in south london) and my parents are coming too, going to bring scan pics to show everyone!

I'm feeling baby move around today, at my scan they said i have an anterior placenta which kind of sucks as its in front and is 'cushioning' her kicks so she must be SUPER active! Also her bmp is 156 per minute so the fast heart rate = girl (old wives tale) worked for me. 

wishing everyone a fabulous weekend!!!! xxx


----------



## lilly77

oh ALSO they dated her forward to 16w4d and that was yesterday.. i don't know if i should change my ticker though.. will wait until 20wk scan to see if they say the same xx


----------



## Starglow

Aw hun you sound so happy. It's lovely. :) Sounds like a nice day ahead. 

I'm pottering about now tidying up. Then one of my best friends is here for the day. So girlie lunch, shopping etc. Love her and can't wait to see her. 

Hoping new hair stuff I got will help my hair. It's so dry from pregnancy. 

Hubby working but home tonight and we're both off Sunday and Monday which is great. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## hch

i have a day of housework ahead of me!!! i always gut my house on a saturday! im such a clean freak!!! 


aww bless your son lilly! my youngest is desperate for a sister but my eldest wants another brother! LOL someones going to be upset! 

23 days til our scan starglow!!!


----------



## lilly77

I can't wait to find out what everyone else is having!!

Starglow - My hair, oh my god - its SO dry. I just had a bath with Bumble&Bumble Intensive mask - maybe the central heating AS WELL AS pregnancy?! This glowing health thing they're talking about.. not really happening for me!

Hch yep I'm tidying a bit this morning before I leave too.. first day off in ages the house is a bit of a tip!

Oh girls in case I haven't mentioned before, any of you on my fb please don't mention the sex of my baby on there (not that you would, just covering my bases!) as Liam's parents and family don't want to know until the birth! So I am keeping quiet on FB about it;-) thanks xxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Happy weekend to you all

Nothing much planned for me just cleaning also like hch, my parents are calling in later.

Hope you have a lovely day Starglow and Lilly with friends and family

As for glowing nope I haven't much of that, plenty of bad skin as uch as I'm really trying to help it out by doing the full routine twice a day. My hair isn't too bad really yet just growing quickly! 

Lilly forgot to mention your website is very cool and impressive list of clients and work! Must be very exciting for you to meet all those celebs!

Don't be doing too much hch, must be hard with two children in the mix whilst trying to clean I have enough on with the dog and dh!! :dohh:


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

I literally just managed to convince myself to get out of bed and come downstairs... ahh, I love sleeping in! DH is helping his parents today (he left at 7.30!) so I'm going to run some errands, do some shopping, and probably try to do some houework (or work out a bit this afternoon!). I weighed myself this morning and I lost another kilo! Must be all the fruit/veggies I've been eating... :shrug:

I also haven't been glowing! Like foxforce, my hair has been growing more quickly than usual... but for the rest I pretty much look the same (which I guess is good... I'd rather have no changes at all than skin/hair problems like so many other seem to get). For the rest of you, I hope the skin/hair problems aren't TOO annoying! :(

@ Lilly- I had heard something about the heartbeats determining the sex but I didn't know what it was supposed to be. At our last scan the hb was around 142 I think... so maybe that fits in with my prediction that it's a boy!

Anyway... hope you all have a lovely weekend!! :)


----------



## Starglow

Well my spots went away from my face but have switched to my back. Never had a spot on my back in my life lol but better than on my face. 

Our hair doesn't fall out during pregnancy so I have more of it alright but the dry thing isn't nice. Really hard to get a shine. I've tried new shampoo and conditioner which seems good but I'll know in a few hours if it's really working. 

Amazing how maternity clothes have lovely detail at the front but nothing at the back lol! Like we don't care what we look like from the back! 

Think I might start doing some light weights to tone up my arms for the summer. 

I don't know what my baby's heartbeat was at scan or mw appointment. I'll ask at 20 week scan. 

X


----------



## hch

ooo my babys heartbeat was 154 but midwife said she didnt believe in the old wives tales! (miserable cow LOL!) but with my boys they were always 140 so i have my fingers tightly crossed! i just keep thinking if it a girl i will actually get to brush her hair!! LOL!


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone, sounds like you all have busy days, but i am refusing to clean today :)

we are going to a christening tomorrow so were going shopping to get a present, then food shopping (hate it:() Later im off to my moms to decide where to book a holiday for next April :). My mom will be 50 and she wants to go away instead of having a present, so think she is going to swim with dolphins :)

Im also the same as everyone else, my skin and hair have been really dry and im certainly not glowing!

and as for the heartbeat she didnt tell me what it was and its really hard to count it on the doppler.

Lilly- i would leave your ticker its only a day, mine is out by a day but im still going by it at the min, will see what my scan says.


----------



## hch

oh yes forgot to add im defo not glowing! dry hair dry skin and spots have returned! i look like a teenager! LOL!


----------



## foxforce

Just to let you ladies know in case you didn't already, Asda are having a baby & toddler event starting 18th Jan, they sent out a leaflet to show prices and there is some good bargains to be had! 
For eg. 
Pregnacare Vit - £2
Johnson's Baby essentials box - £10 (i think this is normally £25 at Boots) It's full of the toiletries :winkwink:
Johnson's Toiletries - £1 
Avent Microwave Steriliser - £10

hch - congrats on your onion! :dance: Wondered what was the next fruit/veg . . . . .

I've been a bit worried this lunchtime as I nearly tripped and bumped my belly to the right side and it's been aching since, should be ok it's got better but didn't feel nice at the time


----------



## hch

awww foxforce huge hugs hun, i have caught my bump a few times especially on the door handles!! baby will absoloutly fine! :D i fell down the stairs in both my boys pregnancies and and all that was battered and bruised was me! LOL! i wonder how bad i will be when i do actually have a gigantic bump! 

i hope the onion is a large one!


----------



## foxforce

Oh dear hch that must have been traumatic to have fallen down the stairs! 
Yes I'm sure bubs is fine as they are well padded in there and it is something I would be saying to patients at work so I should take my own advice lol
I think I'm going to be bumping the bump a lot later :lol:

It must be a big onion to be bigger than an avacado right hehehe


----------



## Itsychik

At week 15 wasn't it a naval orange? As far as I know, those are also bigger than avocado's... and some onions... hmmm...

Random question for you ladies. Does anyone know what "v-day" is? I keep seeing people posting that it's baby's "v-day" but I haven't figured out what this means...


----------



## Ashley2189

v-day is the day the your baby is considered "viable" meaning there is a greater chance of survival if the baby is born after that date. It's at 24 weeks. Also, doctors and nurses would fight to save your baby much harder at this point, as it is finally considered human life and would be treated as a newborn instead of a fetus.


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly77 said:


> oh ALSO they dated her forward to 16w4d and that was yesterday.. i don't know if i should change my ticker though.. will wait until 20wk scan to see if they say the same xx

Not sure about anywhere else, but at my clinic they told me that after the initial dating ultrasound they will not change the due date again, no matter what the baby is measuring. this is because after a certain period all babies grow at different rates, and one week it might be arms/legs growing, or abdomen, or whatever so crown-to-rump length will vary.


----------



## Ashley2189

Sorry I keep posting, but I keep remembering things! lol

i THINK that I felt baby move last night! :happydance: i was laying back on the couch and all of a sudden i felt a sort of bubble. then another right next to it a few seconds later. I laid there thinking OMG was that the baby? that didn't feel like gas, i'm not hungry, i've actually never felt a bubble like that before! then my eyes filled with tears and i went running to my OH to tell him. he hugged me but then said it's not so exciting for him b/c he can't feel it lol :dohh: i know some people say that with your first you usually feel movement later, but for very thin women lots of things sometimes happen earlier. i know i started showing earlier. 

last night my OH also poked my tummy and was like "you should probably start thinking about using creams on your stomach because it's already stretched pretty tight and it feels so hard. look, i can even see the back of your belly button and you can never see it! you seem to have gotten a lot bigger these past few days!" so he's telling me that i'm about to get stretch marks, i look huge, and my belly button already looks like it's going to be popping out in a few weeks. :dohh:


----------



## foxforce

Aw congrats Ashley. That's what I felt Christmas week (bubbles) with a day before a poking sort of feeling but not felt anything since :nope: But I think I feel something but nothing as strong as those two moments.

I have been using cream and oil since early stages I know it can't prevent stretch marks but I'm up for giving it a go. My mum never got any so I'm hoping I'll be the same! Particulary as I have a lovely big tattoo on my belly, going to interesting! 

I can recommend Neal's Yard Mother's Oil, nearly finished it now, it smells lovely. Also been using Body Shop's Body Butter. Just realised your in US so may not be able to get those two items :dohh:


----------



## Ashley2189

I'm just sticking with cocoa butter, i'm fairly certain i'm going to get stretch marks no matter what i do, like you said you really can't do anything to prevent them no matter what people/products say or swear by. my mother has them, and i even have some even though i have the body of a very young teen just hitting puberty! LOL!


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley, when I got my first tattoo on my hip I used to put cocoa butter on it... I had light stretch marks already in that area and when I started using the cocoa butter on it 3 - 5 times a day (just a small amount, to keep the tattoo from cracking) I noticed after a week or so that my stretch marks started going away! So I know that they say it's genetic and that you can't do much about it, but I believe in the power of cocoa butter... and I definitely think it can help! 

I bought some in the U.S. the last time I was there and will definitely be using it!

Oooh foxforce... where on your belly is your tattoo? :-X I knew someone who used to have a little dolphin near her naval, and she used to joke that when she was pregnant it turned into a whale  Another friend of mine has her first daughter's name tattooed between her naval and hip... and it also looked.... interesting.... when she was pregnant with her 2nd :) Has yours changed at all yet?


----------



## Ashley2189

cocoa butter and all those creams can definitely help to diminish the appearance of stretch marks, no doubt! they just don't *prevent* them. 

vitamin e is also GREAT for fading away marks on your skin. I had a 2nd degree burn on my face years ago (some stupid kid in highschool put glue straight from a hot glue gun on my cheek!). i had a horrible scar after my skin healed and i would open up vitamin e capsules and rub it directly on the scar. it's completely gone. I've heard it works really well for stretch marks too. that's def what i'll be using if i do end up with stretch marks because i know my skin responds well to it.


----------



## foxforce

Itsychik said:


> Oooh foxforce... where on your belly is your tattoo? :-X I knew someone who used to have a little dolphin near her naval, and she used to joke that when she was pregnant it turned into a whale  Another friend of mine has her first daughter's name tattooed between her naval and hip... and it also looked.... interesting.... when she was pregnant with her 2nd :) Has yours changed at all yet?

It kinda nearly covers it Itsy - it's two Japanese style peonies, I'll post a bump pic soon and you can see it :D
Not changed yet....plenty of time!


----------



## lilly77

I've been using bio oil in my bath as well as slathering it on myself afterwards - I was really lucky and didn't get any stretchmarks with my son, I have some on my hips though and bum from growing tall when I was a teenager! I've heard the younger you are the more likely you are to get them... maybe young skin?!
Ashley i'm sure you'll be fine, how tall are you? I'm tall and I never got that 'big' pregnant belly wise as I had more space in my torso (which is very long) to fit baby in..you look like you'll snap back into shape anyway!! And if you do get any stretchmarks they fade quite quickly especially if you keep at it with the creams/oils.

ooh tattoos, I was SO close to getting an angel with wings on my abdomen about 10 years ago, glad I didn't! I have a big tattoo on my back though, of a mermaid (my favourite mystical creatures.. lol) 

Yeah I think will leave my ticker the way it is - I like the sound of June 28th and I've got so used to it now! 

Hch that's EXACTLY what i'm thinking now I know I'm having a girl - I'm like oh my god I can grow her hair long! and plait it!! DS hates me touching his hair, or washing it - and it's such gorgeous hair! i've always thought what I shame I have to cut it all the time! Watch her be a complete tomboy (total opposite of me). 
I just can't stop smiling, I have bought her 4 things now, and my mom and sister bought something today when I saw them.. That's it though, I'm not going to buy anymore, she's still so small and I'm not even halfway yet!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, I've been using a homemade mixture of unrefined shea butter, wheatgerm oil (contains vitamin e) and glycerin on my tummy and hips. I don't know if it will help because I have stretch marks from my teenage years so I guess I'm prone to having them.

I've had a busy day shopping with DH for the first time, we got:

Nursery furniture from Mamas & Papas for £499
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ.../type-i/?cm_re=NurseryFurniture-_-Pod1-_-Fern

Tommie Tippee CTN essentials set from babies r us for £49.99
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ippee-Closer-to-Nature-Essentials-Set(0070825)

The Asda baby event seems to have started already at my Asda living shop, we got some nappies and a blanket. I just love baby shopping, just can't wait to know the gender so I can really get into it!


----------



## lolley

i have been to asda this evening, the baby even has def started and if you look in your packs from the midwife, in one of the books, either bounty or emmas diary i think, there is a voucher for a huggies newborn starter kit with £2.50 off. These are normally £5.00 so you get it half price, but at the moment they are £3.00 so you get it for 50p. Has a full pack of nappies, full pack of wipes and a hat in there :)

i also have a tattoo on my belly a dolphin and i joked when i had my boys it was a wale. It is a bit distorted now to be honest :( also have a nice one on my back.


----------



## lolley

Mama Afrika said:


> Hi ladies, I've been using a homemade mixture of unrefined shea butter, wheatgerm oil (contains vitamin e) and glycerin on my tummy and hips. I don't know if it will help because I have stretch marks from my teenage years so I guess I'm prone to having them.
> 
> I've had a busy day shopping with DH for the first time, we got:
> 
> Nursery furniture from Mamas & Papas for £499
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ.../type-i/?cm_re=NurseryFurniture-_-Pod1-_-Fern
> 
> Tommie Tippee CTN essentials set from babies r us for £49.99
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ippee-Closer-to-Nature-Essentials-Set(0070825)
> 
> The Asda baby event seems to have started already at my Asda living shop, we got some nappies and a blanket. I just love baby shopping, just can't wait to know the gender so I can really get into it!



love that furmiture set :)
the link for the steriliser doesnt work but i think its the same as the one i got the other day, such a bargain :happydance:


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly77 said:


> Ashley i'm sure you'll be fine, how tall are you? I'm tall and I never got that 'big' pregnant belly wise as I had more space in my torso (which is very long) to fit baby in..you look like you'll snap back into shape anyway!! And if you do get any stretchmarks they fade quite quickly especially if you keep at it with the creams/oils.

I'm 5'5", but I've got long legs and a small torso! this baby is going to have nowhere to go but OUT! :haha:


----------



## Starglow

Hi :)

Fab day ;) can't stay long. Gotta get to bed. 

Haven't mentioned the fact that have a severe pain down my left side. Side, lower back into my bum. Nice!!!! It's manageable mostly but sometimes like now it kills. It's trapped nerves/ nerve and I've been told it's normal. Everything is moving and softening and sometimes a nerve is hit. Ouch!!!!! Paracetamol helps but I only take it if I'm really bad. Lovely. 

Thought I'd share my happy story lol!

Great day with my friend followed by a great night with hubby ( but ouchhhhhhhhhhh )

Night all x


----------



## Starglow

Good morning. Aw I have 2 days off now with hubby. Gonna chill out as much as poss. Got my housework done on Friday and Saturday morning. 

It was fun seeing my friend as she hadn't seen me since I was 8 weeks pregnant. She loved my bump. She's a childrens nurse and all of her girl friends have kids. So lots of experience. She adores shopping for baby clothes so we had a sneaky look. Awwwwwww such cute outfits about. Even the tiny newborn socks. I picked up the pink and the blue lol. 

I have no flutter's yet but then I do wonder if I'd recognise them if I was having them. Still it's early days yet. 

Busy thread yesterday. :)
I've been using bio-oil from when when were ttc. I love it. Haven't thought of bathing with it - sounds nice actually. I just rub it on bump and boobs after shower. 
Dry hair - I always use expensive products however nothing was working. My friend and hairdresser both said about the Aussie Miracle moisturing shampoo and conditioner. I tried it yesterday and it's really good. My hair defiantly didn't seem as dry. I'll keep using it and see how I go. But only £6 for both as it's any 2 products for £6. Cant argue lol

Hope everyone has a great Sunday. 

Lilly how was sharing your news with family yesterday?

Aw I got to have ice-cream yesterday in the restaurant which was pasteurised. Sooooo nice. They had said it was 'homemade' so I was a happy bunny when they told me it was 
pasteurised. It's usually the only thing I can fit in after dinner out. Yum green veg risotto for my main meal. 

Hch.... Three weeks tomorrow till our scans :) xxxxxx


----------



## foxforce

Starglow said:


> Dry hair - I always use expensive products however nothing was working. My friend and hairdresser both said about the Aussie Miracle moisturing shampoo and conditioner. I tried it yesterday and it's really good. My hair defiantly didn't seem as dry. I'll keep using it and see how I go. But only £6 for both as it's any 2 products for £6. Cant argue lol

I've recently gone back to using Aussie also, it is very good, I used it a lot when I had long hair years ago as it's naturally curly. I'm using the Take The Heat Shampoo with 3 Min Miracle conditioner, maybe that's why my hair hasn't been dry :shrug:

Glad you had a good day with your friend! But not so good your getting sciatica :nope: Ice cream sound lush mmmm We had blood oranges with ice cream last night..lovely!


----------



## foxforce

Anyone doing a lot of toilet visits last few days? 
I'm going at least every hour night and day and it's driving me mad! I only need to think of going and then I need to!


----------



## Itsychik

haha foxforce, I have been going a lot more than I'm used to... although not yet as bad as you seem to have it! And I usually sleep through the night (I've only had to get up like 2 - 3 times at all in the past few months) so I'm hoping it stays that way as long as possible!

I'm visiting some friends in the U.S. next month and we're taking a car trip for 10 hours to visit another friend... and I'm just hoping I won't have to stop every hour then!


----------



## foxforce

Well maybe slight exageration on night time but I am getting up four times through the night :( Seems to have kicked in this week. Got me wondering if I had a slight infection but I go to see my consultant this week so I'll get my urine checked then.
I hope yours holds off Itsy especially for your road trip! where abouts are you going? Hopefully somewhere nice and warm :coolio::lolly:


----------



## hch

im definately going to the toilet loads! i said to my OH i thought it was meant to get better in the 2nd tri! its worse in the night! im getting up at least 5 times for gigantic wees! LOL!


----------



## Itsychik

Foxforce, you should definitely ask about checking for an infection, especially if the needing-to-go-more-often just sort of suddenly started. I've been told that urinary tract infections are more common in pregnancy. Although, it could also just be a side-effect... I'll keep my fingers crossed that it gets better though, whatever it may be!

And unfortunately, I won't be going anywhere warm! My family lives close to Washington DC, and I'm going to visit an old roommate in Ohio (northwest, towards Canada) so it's only going to be COLDER! brrr.... here's hoping there's no blizzards or anything that would make the roads icy...


----------



## Starglow

Yep......i'm having to wee all the time and much more than before. isnt it a pain when you're all cosy in bed and you have to get up! But during the day I'm constantly going.

Hope you've all had a good day xxx


----------



## lilly77

oh my god i'm going to the toilet ALL the time!! Foxforce, like you i've been up to 3 times a night to go, there's not one night that passes that I sleep through :-( I also thought I maybe had a UTI but I had my midwife app today and my urine came back fine - I think baby's right on the bladder!!

I'm also a little upset to find out i've got an anterior placenta, means i won't feel the baby kicking as much! boo! It's the BEST part of pregnancy IMO... i've been feeling flutters for weeks but really low down and to the left, now that baby's bigger she's moved up and the placenta's totally in the way, I can barely feel her move anymore!

i had an amazing roast lunch with friends (one of whom is 3 wks ahead of me!!) and I am so full I could burst... yummm pork belly roast and then sticky toffee pud! yumsers! No dinner for me tonight!

Hope everyone is good, I can't believe next week we'll hit 17 weeks!! woohoo! Doesn't it seem to go much faster now we're out of first tri?


----------



## hch

lilly i feel the same a couple of weeks ago i was really feeling flutters and movement but just recently hardly anything! i know exactly where baby is on the left in the corner so to speak! but im certain i have an anterior placenta too! 22 days to go!!


----------



## hch

starglow i love your pic :D


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hch. The photographer asked me the morning of my wedding day what I was most looking forward to. I said when I'm finally standing opposite hubby- to-be ready to be married. This was the moment :) Xxx


----------



## Starglow

Lilly my mw mentioned my placenta could be lying in front of baby cause it was difficult finding the hb. But she didn't mention anything more. Hope you're ok Hun. Xxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Quite excited as I've managed to get on here at work! :lol: 

Hope your all well today? 

You have got me thinking about my placenta now as I'm sure I felt movement weeks ago but nothing since except twinges and aches. I know when it's your first your forced to feel movement until later. 
I wonder if when I go to the consultant on Thursday if they will try for heartbeat? :shrug: Suppose will have to wait for my scan on 10th Feb

It is a lovely picture Starglow and time is flying Lilly I agree.


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies missed you all this weekend!!!!!
Congrats Lilly on the baby girl how awesome bet your over the moon!!! beuatiful name too!!! 
hope everyone else is well???

i spent the weekend away in wales with family for my nans 60th and my great nanas 80th!! was lovely to see them!!

had my appointment with midwife today she thinks im going to have a very active bub!! was moving around like alsorts when she was finding the heartbeat!! 

asda baby event is great i got a tommee tippee microwave steriliser kit and 6 bottles for £20 they were £10 each!!

3 more weeks till the rest of us can find out what we are hving :)

oh and this is bump at 16+4
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hch

awwww fab bump strawberry! i need to get up to asda for the steriliser! fab bargains!


i have woken up feeling poorly :( headache and feeling sick with that awful metal taste in my mouth! euurggg i hope the MS is not rearing its ugly head!


----------



## Starglow

Oh boo to feeling sick you poor thing hch Take it easy and look after yourself Hun. 

Great pic Strawberry :) 

Foxforce I'd say they'll try finding a bb for lo. 

Back in a bit.


----------



## strawberry19

if the stuff isnt in store the baby event is online too!! i noticed a few bits were empty on the shelves yesterday and i had the last tommee tippe steriliser they had out on the shelf!!

my mum said im awkward because i love jackson reece wetwipes and you cant find them in any shop around here i have to get them offline :lol: but they are so natural and soft and great for your skin i use them for my dry skin and works wonders! will deffo be using them for my baby.. oh and im a pain in the butt because i want to use cloth and she cant go out and buy nappies.... lol!!


----------



## lolley

lovely bump - strawberry

HCH- hope you feel better soon :hugs:


im at work too :( actually bored with not a fat lot to do, so bnb it is for me :)

I have been feeling flutters for a couple of weeks now and then they seemed to go, but yesterday i had some nice movement and when i was in bed felt a bit stronger just under my belly button, it's usually to the left side. I'm sure the ones who have already felt flutters will start to feel more soon and our 1st time mommys i would say hopefully in the next couple of weeks you will start to feel something :) I was between 18/19 weeks with my 1st :thumbup:


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all. Sorry just been lurking last few days.

I with you all on the toilet visits!! Very annoying!

We are going to order our pram this afternoon, although I hope they don't want all payment upfront as my money hasn't cleared. But we need to order it before the end of Jan as the offer ends then. We are going for the Mamas and Papas Sola :)

I felt quite a big flutter this morning, it was lovely :) was laying in bed waiting for another but the phone rang!!


----------



## Itsychik

strawberry- beautiful bump!!

I haven't felt anything yet :( (this is my first as well) but when I'm in bed I usually try to focus and see if I can feel _any potential movement, but nothing yet. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks!!

DH was really enthusiastic this weekend about fixing up the baby room/nursery... the room is now empty and he stripped off the old wallpaper and started painting the ceiling. We're going to wait until we know the gender to decorate/paint the walls, but at least we've (he) started the prep work! 

And yesterday I finally got the motivation/energy to work out for a bit on the elliptical! I'm definitely going to have to do that more often so I cna walk up the stairs without getting winded... 

Hope you're all having a great Monday!_


----------



## strawberry19

ive got today off work to catch up on sleep! lol

i havent felt anything deffinate yet ive had a few moments of was tht it but im not too sure i think im convincing myself its still too early for a firt baby!

aileymouse the sola looks pretty good we are going for the pliko prammette and hopefully either get the moda or rialto mamas and papas nursery furniture set i was wondering do i really need a wardrobe aswell as a cotbed and chest of draws what are you ladies doing???... i havent got space in the spare room for all 3 so the chest of draws would have to go in the hallway if we did get all 3 ive asked friends and they said baby clothes are that small anyway that they regret buying their wardrobe as they dont use it yet


----------



## lilly77

morning girls!

beautiful bump Strawberry!!
Hch, hope you feel better soon :kiss: its rotten being ill
And I agree gorgeous wedding pic Starglow - aaah I LOVED my wedding, don't you just WISH you could have that day again?

WELL guess what!!! (ok i'm a bit obsessed now!!) I phoned Babybond this morning as I realised when I got back from my scan that they didn't offer me the DVD option, I would've loved to have a dvd of the scan, no one mentioned it to me at the time, I only saw it when some girls said it online.. So I rang them, they don't have a copy as they record it start of the scan, but they said for me to come in this friday and they'll scan me again and all I have to pay for is the dvd!!! wooohoo!! I know its a bit over the top, but just to see little bean again.. i'm so happy!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Starglow

Aw that's brilliant. I'm counting the days till mine. 3 weeks today. how much is the DVD costing? 

Day off and we're being very lazy. I really need to do some housework. Got up and made us pancakes this morning which were yum. 

Do Any of you know why babies can't go straight into a cot if it's one with a moveable base? We'd like a crib ( because baby could be in it longer than moses basket) but then that's not moveable during the day. A Moses basket is ideal but then some babies outgrow them within weeks. It's cause we're not doing the nursery as we'll be moving hopefully within the first 6 months after baby is here. We'll do the nursery in the new house. Baby will be in our room for the first while. Thanks x ( ps be easier to buy a moses basket and a proper cot) x

One born every minute again tonight on tv yay :)


----------



## lolley

Lilly Thats fab :happydance:

starglow- im really not sure, i had a moses basket then moved to a cot, but i don't know the actual reason this is suggested :shrug:

and one born every minute yay im ready for that tonight :)


----------



## strawberry19

aww thats awesome lilly!!!

starglow i have no idea we have a moses basket but getting a cotbed for the nursery unfortunatly our rooms are so small i can only fit moses basket in with us so once bub outgrows that he or she will have to go in their own room :(


----------



## strawberry19

and yay to one born every minute!!! water birth on there tonight :)

i cant get my tele to work at mo lol my oh is at work and was re aranging the front room before he went and didnt put all the wires back in :/ im just gonna leave it for him to sort maybe itl give me the enthusiasm to tidy up... or not


----------



## aileymouse

there's no reason why a baby can't go straight in to a cot from birth, as long as you put then to sleep in the right position ie on their backs, feet to the bottom of the cot.

We had a wardrobe for our daughter, we were given it so we didn't pay for it, I mainly used it to keep all the bedding and blankets in and store nappies and stuff. 

We are getting a swinging crib for our room as our house is too small and baby won't even be having a room at all as my little girls room is too small to share. We have room for the crib and other chest of drawers which will double up as a changing station.
Hopefully we will move soon after the baby is born.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. Yep that's right about baby being at the end of a cot. I'll have a chat with hubby because it makes more sense to go straight for the cot then. Maybe have a Moses basket for the first few weeks while they like to sleep lots. You can get them cheaply enough. Xxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Looked it all up on google and it seems it's fine to use a cot as you said. So I may get a moses basket as it's warm and snug. Start baby in that but place it in the cot at night to get baby used to it before transferring to cot. Decisions :) x


----------



## hch

we will have a moses basket to start with then baby will move into a cot :) 

just did a 30 minute pregnancy work out to take my mind off the sickness! i did some weights with 2 tins of spaghetti hoops! LOL! and some bum and back toning but then when i got to 30 minutes i needed a birthing ball so i have to go out and get one! i dont want my arse to expand bigger then my bump!


----------



## foxforce

Hey 

So sorry your feeling rubbish hch :hugs: 

Loving the bump Strawberry and glad you had a lovely weekend :D

Starglow I am getting a moses basket and cotbed, after speaking to my friend her little boy out grew his crib very quickly and was getting his legs and arms caught in the bars. So once lo has out grown the moses basket we will put them into the cot. The moses basket will be useful for downstairs in first few weeks.

Lolley hope your not too bored at work, I'm quite bored also but glad I have been able to log on here at least.

Itsy you and dh sound like you have been very motivated and organised! I am going to start once my yoga dvd arrives also think I need to work on my arms for the summer like one you already mentioned :D

Think I may pop to Asda after work...


----------



## Starglow

Seriously it's sad I know but I'm really excited. Hubby likes the idea too. Yeah Moses baskets are perfect for daytime too. 
I think we'll get a cot with a changing thingy that slots of top. Good space saver and I'll start making room in chest of drawers and wardrobe for baby stuff. 

I'm gonna get animal colorful wall stickers to go where the cot will be in our room along with a colourful mobile for cot and changing area. Our Walls are White so little one will have something cheerful to look at. 

Xxx


----------



## lolley

starglow, thats a lovely idea :)

Baby will be sharing with us until we move too. We will have a moses basket then into a cotbed.


HCH- was it you, that had bloods done the same day as me? or was it someone else?

I'm still waiting for results and wondered how long to wait?


----------



## hch

yes it was me ! still havent had my results but everyone said no news was good news! apparantly they only get in touch if something is wrong but im sure my midwife said she would ring me anyway so i could know! TBH i cant remember if she said the last part as i cant even remember what date she said my next appointment is! i know its in march and i will be 25 weeks!!? i didnt even make an appointment as i thought she would do it! now im thinking was i supposed to make my own appointment! LOL! pregnancy brain is well and truely kicking in!


----------



## lolley

lol :haha:

yeah she said they would only call if it was high risk, but i would def get a letter?


----------



## hch

i only get to see my mw 5 times! next one at 25 weeks then 35 then 40 ! i hope i get a letter then as i dont want to wait that long for the results even if they are ok! perhaps i should ring her???


----------



## strawberry19

i had my blood test results today in my appointment from the bloods took at my booking in appointment i didnt have anymore bloods took today tho! had a diferent midwife mind! 

ive just had a cleaning spree gutted out my oh's wardrobe because it was getting to the point that i couldnt close it and pushed the bed around onto a different wall hovered up changed bedding wiped window n skirtings down just been in organising the babies room a bit!! and just about to tackle the kitchen!!


----------



## aileymouse

Today I have been sorting through the kitchen cupboars like a mad woman. I never nested last time so I'm making the most of it now!!:haha:

hch - you've reminded me husband owes me an exercise ball, he sat on mine and burst it!! they are a godsend later on in pregnancy!!


----------



## strawberry19

spunds like a few people have been having a cleaning spree!! ive got yet more washing on to put on the airers later!! not that cold today either so most the windows are wide open mmm fresh air!!


----------



## lolley

if you ring let me know what she says please :)


----------



## hch

waste of time! the receptionist said she would ring me either way! so god knows when that will be!


----------



## lolley

Thats rubbish :(

let me know if you hear anything and i will do the same :)


----------



## hch

will do hun!


just went to asda and got my steriliser , bottles, nappies, and wipes!! wahooooo! i have made a start!!


----------



## Starglow

Awwwww I'm bursting to get out and buy. May do on Sunday. Cot, bouncer, Moses basket etc. If I knew the gender I'd be already buying little blankets and hats, mitts and socks. Oooohhhhhh I can't wait. Hubby sees it all as practical where as I just see it as exciting lol! 
I'll be getting lots from my sisters baby .... Newborn baby grows etc. She has a spare steriliser for me. 

I started a list of what we need to get. Eek it's long and we're being sensible .... Eek. 

I'm interested in the re-usable nappies. Want to order some samples as it's much cheaper than disposables. They're really soft and Cosy ( the bamboo ones ). 

There's so much to think about but I guess now is the time to start planning it all. :) yay


----------



## lolley

yay to baby shopping :)

my list is long too and i think we have been sensible :winkwink:


----------



## foxforce

I'm going to have a go with re-usable nappies also Starglow, managed to spot a few brands I want to try by getting one in each to see which is best. Fuzzi Bunz, Itti Bitti's and maybe Tots Bots or Bum Genius :shrug: I have a coupon for the Bum Genius from my Bounty pack. The bamboo ones are lovely and soft :D


----------



## hch

i cant wait to find out the sex! my mum keeps texting me saying she has a strong feeling its a girl! hahahaha she said that the last time too! LOL!

baby shopping is fab! i enjoy it so much! defo get to asda girls as they had some fab bargains!


----------



## Starglow

Yeah my neice is in the bamboo ones which are so soft. Bulky but who cares :) I must try a few. I'll look up the ones you've suggested too.

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

I don't have a single baby item yet! Feel I need to. 

It's weird we only get the two nhs scans the entire pregnancy isn't it. If they can't see little ones gender I'll book a private scan after. Hubby wouldn't bother but tough I want to know :) 

X


----------



## foxforce

Starglow said:


> Yeah my neice is in the bamboo ones which are so soft. Bulky but who cares :) I must try a few. I'll look up the ones you've suggested too.
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxx

Yes I agree bulky doesn't bother me so long as they do there job. I have had a read of peoples reviews of the different brands which helped but hard to know what will work for your baby until you try.

Have a look at this website, it has quite a lot of different brands and sections them into types:
https://www.babykind.co.uk/index.htm

Let me know what you think :flower: xx


----------



## Itsychik

Oooh, we haven't really bought anything yet! I'm so impressed that you guys all have LISTS! I haven't even BEGUN to think about the accessories yet!

My mw practice does 5 scans... (8w, 12w, 20w, 30w, and 36w) so we'll get to see him/her a few more times after the next scan! yay!

Going to bed... goodnight ladies!!


----------



## lolley

15 minutes to go ladies :)


----------



## hch

wasnt that water birth just beautiful! :D


----------



## Starglow

Still tho ..... Ouch ouch ouch!!!


----------



## Starglow

Awwwwwwwwww I do love that show. I dont Think I breath through it tho and feel all tense now hehe!!! nite all x


----------



## lolley

i dont breath either lol

and yes the water birth i actually had to control myself with, found it quite emotional :dohh:


----------



## aileymouse

I found the waterbirth really emotional. She did so well! I would've told her sisiter where to go though!!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Congrats to everyone with an Onion today! :)


----------



## Starglow

Her sister must have a major fobia If she throws up even just watching a smear test lol. Oh dear! 

I bumped into someone I hadnt seen in years and she actually now does hypnobirthing . Who is it on here who's planning on doing this? I was reading up on it and it looks amazing. Might buy a book on it so I have some techniques to work with. Anyone been to classes for this? 

Ugh long day ahead. I'd much rather stay in bed. 

Feeling very full already 

Have a good one everyone x


----------



## Starglow

Itsychik said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Congrats to everyone with an Onion today! :)


Lol my app says turnip for me lol x


----------



## lilly77

morning girls! woohoo 17 weeks today!! 

Aaah i loved one born every minute, that water birth was great, the girl was SO pretty! I can only only dream my body looks like that at 9 months gone! the other two ladies were great too, much better than that screamer woman. I totally cried!
Starglow - i'm really interested in hypnobirthing - i'm going to read up on it too. I want to start natural but have the epidural as an 'option' if I can't hack it.

I'm hoping all this scanning isn't harmful to baby - we've had 4 already! (2 at 6 then 7 wks for viability due to blighted ovum before) and I've got a rescan this friday and then anomaly one on 10th Feb.. I've looked it up and seems to be ok - twin pregnancies apparently get scanned every 2 weeks?

Re moses basket - we would love one, but there's NO space in our teensy london flat - we're getting the Biba cot from mama's and papa's - it's small so not a cot bed but lasts until 2yrs. Wish we did have space but its just a bit pointless if baby grows out of it after 3 months!

Hope everyone has a good day :kiss:

PS I felt baby 'poke' me twice last night!!!! was AMAZING!


----------



## Itsychik

Starglow-- I like 'turnip' way better than onion (especially as onion is a turn off for me at the moment). Besides, last time I checked the naval oranges and avocados were bigger than most of the onions I buy!

I think it's really interesting hearing about everyone considering a moses basket... I'd never even heard of them before coming on this site! I just googled it though... I had some friends who let their babies just sleep in the pram/stroller (it laid flat) whenever the baby was in the living room etc. That was handy because you could take it apart if necessary and take baby with you (or roll it around if you wanted to go outside). Wouldn't something like that be easier than a moses basket? Just wondering!

Starglow, I hope your day goes by quickly! I know just how you feel (my alarm went off at 5.45 this morning-- boo!)

Lilly- yay for the pokes! Every night when I get into bed I lay on my back and poke at the bump to try and see if I can feel anything back (from the inside) but nothing yet :( I'm hoping to feel something before 20w!


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 
Happy 17 weeks to those of us who are! I think turnip is probably better than onion although I dson't feel like I have a turnip in me yet lol

I haven't watched the One Born yet but they are on the hard drive of the Sky box as it clashes with Silent Witness which we like to watch.

Re: moses basket we could probably do without as we have a carry cot for the pram but the moses basket will be lighter and easier to carry up and down the stairs.

I was getting very unforcomfortable when I was leaning over last night looking for my dogs toy, not sure if muscular or baby saying 'Oi I don't like that' :shrug:

I didn't get very much as Adsa yesterday, just some Johnson's toiletries and some dispo nappies.

Hope you all have a good day and are not too busy xx


----------



## strawberry19

happy tuesday ladies!! lol

hope everyone is well!! .. how awesome was that water birth last night its really wanted me to push for one i always liked the idea any!

r.e reusable nappies a good site also to check out is cheeks and cherries they have a beautiful selection of nappies!! we are going with re useable im gonna get birth to potty ones though so our baby will be in disposibles until they fit but most fit at different weights! il be doing with close parent pop in.. have a few of these already they are bamboo and are so soft to touch!! will also be investing in issy bears, mini la la's, itti bitti's and tots bots and any others i remember which are good! i use alot of different ones with kids at work so if anyone wants any help i can always try to help.. if not the natural parenting sction on here is good also!!
i feel really happy today dunno why!! felt very loved at work today!! only had 2 little boys with me today and they were very cuddly today we snuggled up on the cushions nd read books for about 40 mins!! really good considering these 2 can never sit still for 2 minutes lol


----------



## hch

hey just a quick pop on until later! just to let Lolley now that my mw phoned me and i missed her call so i rang back and she wasnt there but the receptionist said results are fine! but i forgot to ask what they were!!!! will pop back later to read posts xxxx


----------



## Flybee

Hey all, sorry haven't been on in a while, also can't read posts as on I-phone and will catch up when get home. I am having a fun week, been in hospital since Monday 7am with suspected appendicitis!! They aren't letting me home yet even tho they now don't think it is that! Grr and hospital food is shocking! On plus side got a very brief glipse of squiggle yesterday on ultrasound and baby bloke came to see me last night and we had a good listen of heartbeat so squiggle is fine but I am going slowly insane being stuck here!

Hope you are all ok and will catch up with all posts when I finally get home! X


----------



## hch

hch said:


> hey just a quick pop on until later! just to let Lolley now that my mw phoned me and i missed her call so i rang back and she wasnt there but the receptionist said results are fine! but i forgot to ask what they were!!!! will pop back later to read posts xxxx



ok i needed to know what they were so rang back and badgered the receptionist! they were 1-960! right for my age i think! be back later :D


----------



## hch

Flybee said:


> Hey all, sorry haven't been on in a while, also can't read posts as on I-phone and will catch up when get home. I am having a fun week, been in hospital since Monday 7am with suspected appendicitis!! They aren't letting me home yet even tho they now don't think it is that! Grr and hospital food is shocking! On plus side got a very brief glipse of squiggle yesterday on ultrasound and baby bloke came to see me last night and we had a good listen of heartbeat so squiggle is fine but I am going slowly insane being stuck here!
> 
> Hope you are all ok and will catch up with all posts when I finally get home! X

gosh hun! i hope your ok and not in to much pain xxx

starglow it was me that is interested in hypnobirthing but there isnt anywhere around here that does it! i think im going to invest in the book and cd!


----------



## lilly77

hi girls

I thought I'd post a pic of my 17 week bump! We're doing my bump shots on polaroids so excuse the fuzzy film! I feel quite big, I also don't fit into ANY of my clothes, have been living in topshop maternity black 'leigh' jeans which, by the way, are AWESOME - I would definitely recommend them!

My rescan at Babybond has been moved to Sunday due to overbooking on Fri - I think i might take hubby and my little man with! Super excited!

:happydance:

ps Flybee I hope you feel better sweets that doesn't sound too good!
 



Attached Files:







Bump-age.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hch

fab bump lilly! my arse seems to expanding as fast as my bump! started doing some butt exercises yesterday as it seems to grow when im pregnant! LOL! 


i cannot fit into any of normal trousers and i cant fit into any of my maternity ones yet! its driving me mad! went to h and m today and bought some lovely tops! just need to grow my bump into them :)


----------



## hch

lilly my topshop is shut for a refurb!!! but those jeans sound fab!


----------



## Starglow

Flybee ....... Sending hugs Hun. Hope you're feeling better soon. So great you got to see your little one. Have a good rest while you're in hospital. 

Hch..... Ah it was you re hypnobirthing. There's 2 numbers I can call but not sure about actually taking the classes. Think i just want to take aspects of it to help me. So probably book and cd for me too. 
Also I feel like I'm expanding in bum and thighs which I'm hating. I can't get enough exercise in. Can't wait for spring so i can get out and walk. OMG tho you walk hours every day with your kids! 

Lilly.... You look amazing!!!! Cute bump. Great too that you're gonna read up on hypnobirthing too. that's three of us then. We can swop notes with hch when we've all read up ;) 
And nice idea to bring the boys to your Sunday scan Awwwww 

Itsy....Re Moses basket - using the pram for daytime napping is good but our pram isn't a Seperate piece to the stroller. I don't fancy having the whole thing up in the lounge all 
day. Sure after a few weeks baby will be in a bouncer probably. I still have the Moses basket i used as a baby but it would cost a fortune to get it over from Ireland and relined. 

Strawberry ..... You Sound a happy bunny.

So many posts lol

Hubby and I were both so tired we went to bed at 6 30 and were asleep by 7 30. I needed a big sleep! Gonna get some more now!

Lady at work is certain I'm having a boy by my bump shape lol!!!

Sleepy head. Back later x


----------



## lolley

sorry not had chance to catch up will do later, just needed a moan.

The hospital have lost my blood results :growlmad: im so angry it took 3 needles and 3 attempts to get them in the 1st place. We all know there is only a small window i can get these done its so frustrating grrrrrrrrrr!!!!

back on later hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## strawberry19

oh no lolley i would be angry and upset too!!

my oh's brother and fiance had their 12 week scan and got put forward the other day so my baby and their baby will be 5 weeks apart!!

oh and my boss made me laugh today she finally got round to writing the newsletter today and our coworker had her baby over the weekend and anyway my boos comes out the office and goes im putting your news on the newsletter its october your due isnt it?.... :lol: i was like are you kidding me its june and then she burst out laughin shes so forgetful!! then she panicked because she hasnt thought about maternity leave cover yet lol


----------



## aileymouse

Hi ladies!! I've been and bought my pram today :D

We've got the M&P Sola with carseat. woop!


----------



## hch

awww lolley that is not good at all!!!! what are they going to do?! give you a bloody big huge apology i hope and hopefully find them!!!


starglow it feels like someone has pumped my butt up with a pump! my OH doesnt notice but i can!!!


oooooooo ailey mouse!!! have you had a play around with your pram yet? i cant wait to get mine!!


----------



## hch

hahahaha strawberry! i hope you dont have to wait til october for your little one!!! can you imagine! i would be going insane if pregnancy was nearly a year long!!!


----------



## hch

sorry miss chatterbox here!! LOL! im going to a baby farm 2moro it sells everything! i cant wait just to go and have a look at prams and give them a good old push! its sad what you get excited about ! :lol:


----------



## foxforce

Evening all

Flybee so sorry your in hospital, hope your out and better very soon and getting some decent food from somewhere! 

Cute bump Lilly :) bet your excited about seeing bubs again, be great for your men to go aswell - nice family occasion!

Lolley argh so sorry on your bloods what a nightmare! grrr bloody hospital/lab!

Ailey great news on your pram how exciting, is it ordered or did you get it? Can't wait to get mine and have a play should prob get it next month :D

Hch :lol: baby farm that made me laugh, hope you get some good buys 

My arse is expanding as much as my bump that's for sure! I took my belly piercing out today as felt like it was pulling late at night, looks wierd without it in! I think it'll heal tbh

Good job you reminded your boss strawberry lol oct can you imagine woah!

Wooo my team Leeds United playing the Gooners tonight, it's on tv please wish us luck.... fx'd!! (sorry I'm a footie fan :D incase you hadn't noticed)

Edit: update we lost :( but pleased how they did. I'm wide awake @ 0200 with awful heartburn, that's a present for eating home made curry :(


----------



## aileymouse

We haven't got our pram yet, just ordered it. We are waiting for our scan so we know which colour to buy. I can't wait to actually get it and have a play!


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone? 

How are you all doing?

I'm looking forward to 7pm when I'm finished work for the week. :) I love what I do it's just I cram a lot in. 

Another early night for me last night. It's the only way I can manage work! May as well get the sleep in while i can before the new arrival. 

I thought I felt a fizzing type sensation last night. I'm not sure if it was baby or not. It was a few hours after dinner and it was very subtle. 

It's hard not being able to know if baby is ok isn't it? We've no way to check! Have to hold out till Monday two weeks for next scan. 

Anyhoooooooo better get some Breckie. 

Have a great day everyone. Xxx


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 
Hope your all well today? 
I have my consultant appointment this afternoon so really hope I'll get to hear heartbeat fx'd! 

Bit bored at work but nearly home time now to get to my appointment. 

Speak to you all later xx


----------



## Starglow

Good luck Foxforce. :) hope u hear the heart beat. I don't have a consultant just the midwife and doctor once in a blue moon. 

Xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

i only see a midwife and then the scan people im undr midwife led car at the minute .. dont really get the difference with it all!! lol

oooh i like the look of the sola pram!! my mum is getting mine as a present weve gone for the mamas and papas pliko pramette but not sure which pattern yet or just to get the black one will see what bubs is first :) 

hope everyone is well nd flybee hope your better soon xxx


----------



## hch

ooooooo i have found my pram! im in love!!!! im getting the new gracco symbio with all the trimmings!!! love love love it!!


----------



## strawberry19

aww its exciting isnt it picking bits out :) were gonna get our nursery furniture next just to get the big stuff out the way as we gotta save for the larger things so i have to resist temptation of picking bits up for now so that we can save sooner!!


----------



## Starglow

I'm excited as I now have tomorrow free to go looking at baby stuff woohoo lol. 

Was meant to be tied up all day and now I'm freeeeeee phew! 

Prams, cots, bouncers, Moses baskets, baby baths. Yay :)


----------



## strawberry19

yay sounds awesome!!! i love going to look for stuff but dont have many baby shops near me so most of it i get offline :(


----------



## Itsychik

Hey ladies!!

I have a question for those of you who are regularly feeling LO move... I'm just wondering how often you feel them?

Thanks! :)


----------



## aileymouse

itsychick, i feel movements in the evenings when I'm sitting still, never feel movement during the day. x

Hope you girls have fun looking at baby bits!!


----------



## hch

same as aileymouse! usually at night, infact after i said i think my placenta might be anterior i was using my doppler and he gave it a massive a kick so im not so sure! but defo wiggles at night time x


----------



## foxforce

Hi
Consultant appointment went well, got to hear hb yay! She had bit of trouble at first turned out bubs was low down to the left side. Really happy and reassured as been a while since seeing bubs and not feeling them yet was a minor bit worried :blush:

I don't need to go back either unless some other problem arises, so back to mw led care. Got my blood results also which were all fine :)

Not hanging about tonight as soooo tired - only got about 3 hours sleep last night :( Won't be long before I'm zzzzzz'in

Happy shopping Starglow!
Glad you found your pram hch :D
Sorry you haven't many baby shops strawberry :hugs:

Hope you all have a nice evening... good night xx


----------



## Starglow

Aw glad your appointment went well Hun. X

.......,

I know it's still early days but I don't think I'm feeling anything from
Baby. Be nice when I do x


----------



## Mama Afrika

I tend to feel movement in the evenings too, plus when I was doing pilates yesterday he/she seemed excited.


----------



## Ashley2189

I notice movement mostly in the evening as well. Sometimes I *think* I feel it during the day, but it's harder to distinguish it from normal gastrointestinal movement (gas, digestion, etc) when I'm not laying down. I feel it pretty low in my abdomen as well.


----------



## strawberry19

im sure im starting to feel baby move for deffinate id try to describe it but i dont quite know how sometimes its like a small thing gently bumping into my belly lol


----------



## Ashley2189

lol my first definite movement felt like a bubble lol no other way to describe it. last night it felt sort of tingly and very odd. have no idea what LO was doing in there to cause me to tingle lol sometimes i feel sort of gentle pushes. this is my first so i havent got a clue what they all mean, its just exciting to be able to feel so many things!! =)


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks ladies!!

I really thought I felt something yesterday... three distinct, separate times kind of throughout the day (at my desk at work... then in the car... then in the evening at home). The first time I thought I was imagining it... the second time I was trying to convince myself that it was something else, but the third time I just wanted to know if it was even possible to feel it during the day! So today I'm going to try and pay lots of extra attention to see if I feel it again :) But thanks for the responses!

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone. 

So much for me shopping today lol hubby went off to work with the car key In his pocket. A first. Good excuse to stay in really. Think we'll go shopping together on Sunday instead. More chance we'll buy with him there to lift everything :) 

My dreams are mental!!!!!! 

So how is everyone? 

My boobs are much better, nipples still a bit sore to touch. 
Syatica still very much there especially at night ( luckily I have a tempur mattress / memory foam which is perfect for getting comfy )
Spots are starting again on my chin! Hope they go again. 
Hair is so much better thanks to the Aussie miracle brand! ( it's soft and lovely)
But really Im In a good way. Really happy and just looking forward to being a mum. 

......
Yesterday someone guessed girl and said i had a lovely bump so early on (hehe) ( with clothes maybe ). Her daughter is studying massage and her tutor told her a way to guess gender. The heals are connected to the ovaries and she can tell from pressing them. So she's gonna try it on me after I know the sex. I won't tell her if she's right or not till much later on :) funny tho. 

Been thinking lots about my baby. Quite happy now to have either sex. I've decided that if it's a boy there is no way he'll be a stinky teenager with awful dress sense lol. And his room will stay clean and tidy and not closed to everyone but him lol. I've seen too many boys Like this and no way is that happening hehe! :) lol

Hope youve all got nice weekends ahead. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## strawberry19

aww starglow i love how happy you sound :)

im really great hoping all you are too!!! :)

i brought tommy tippee bottles last night and set of 3 vests in cream had cute things like made with love and small but perfect on them :)


----------



## hch

starglow 17 days til our scan! its coming around fast!!! :D


----------



## lilly77

hi everyone!

i know time is flying quickly now it seems - I really can't wait to find out what everyone is having!! Starglow - having a boy first was actually great - with my DS i wanted a girl but I fell so in love with him even in the womb - boys are AMAZING and really love their moms - BUT I get you on the stinky teenager part!! I even asked DH when do boys start.. er.. touching themselves! i'm terrified for that! :haha: I think Kai will be a good teenager though, well I really hope so :winkwink:
this is why I really wanted a girl this time around... a nice change of scenery!

I had a bit of a blow today - completely off topic but you know we're going away to thailand in a few weeks? - well I just got booked to do the fashion week shows for London Milan and paris and I can't go because they're all right over my holiday!!! Its so annoying, as huge career thing for me - i've never done milan .. wish I could change our holiday but then i'd have to pay £500 excess AND take kai out of school for 2 weeks - so I said no. I hope i've made the right decision! Just really bummed about it.. ah well. sorry for my mini rant!

Only 2 more sleeps til my re-scan! i hope we get more pics too, i'll post them up! 

whats everyone up to this weekend?

xx


----------



## lilly77

oh thought i'd post one of my 16 week scan pics where bean looks like ET!! so cute..:baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG02123-20110114-1204.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi, been lurking for a bit, have some really down days. Having more issues with the morning sickness. Last night was particularly horrible, couldn't eat or drink anything. The nutritionist is starting to think its being caused by heartburn and she wants me to see my OB about taking some heartburn meds instead of the zofran.

Lily-wow that is an exciting career opportunity! Sounds exciting :)

I have my scan in ten days, the days feel like they are crawling by...i promised myself i wouldn't buy anything until after the scan...
I think i have felt the baby move but i am not sure. It feels like a bubble poking me gently from the inside, usually when I'm resting or last night bean did it while i was heaving over the trash can. Its been happening for a few days now, so i am assuming it has to be the baby, but its my first so I'm really just guessing.

I plan to actually go a little shopping this weekend. First time i will have been out shopping since christmas. Can't wait to just sleep in tomorrow morning, will be nice. The weekends seem to fly by when I'm dreading going to work everyday.


----------



## hch

wow lilly! look at the your little girls hand! amazing!!!!!


----------



## Itsychik

@ bluestarlight- I'm so sorry to hear about your m/s problems :( I was terrified that mine would never go away (it finally started letting up at 15w) and I know exactly how it feels to dread going to work (and throwing up in the car, which I did often) and I hope that your mw/doctor find something to help you! :hugs:

We're also waiting to find out the gender before buying anything! 11 more days!!

@ Lilly- Good for you for sticking to your plans! You've been so excited about this vacation and it's going to be great! Even the fact that they asked you to do it shows you that your career is doing fantastic, and there will definitely be more opportunities!


----------



## Starglow

Woohoo hch re scan. 

Lilly that must have been a tough one to decide Hun.

Well after house hunting we bought our first baby item. Lol it's really not at all interesting!!! We got the cheap Travel cot/ play pen from Asda. £25. It's very boring but cheap and good quality. Cheaper than online too. They were flying off the shelves 

Bed time. Nite Xxxxxxxxx 

Need more baby stuff but cute stuff lol.


----------



## foxforce

Morning everyone

Up early today as was in bed early and slept well. 

Ashley yay on feeling movement :D It is an odd feeling isn't it, very unsure whether it is or not but then you think it must be!

I asked the consultant on Thursday about some dull aches I have been getting low down inside in cervix region, they only last seconds and happen every few days, the consultant wasn't sure as everyone feels different aches and pains but it could be baby kicking there :shrug: She wasn't concerned

Lilly real tough decision but I'm sure you made the right one, your holiday will be fab and like Itsy said I'm sure you will come by more opportunities later :flower:

Starglow congrats on your first buy, doesn't it feel good to start getting things. I'm also having mad dreams too, lots of faces in my dreams from my past...very strange! Spots are an issue for me too just around my mouth :(

My parents bought us a pack of 7 vests in white yesterday newborn size, I'm not sure if we should buy more in that size?

We are going to go shopping tomorrow I really need to get some more bras and hopefully get measured. I feel my belly has popped out these last few days I'll try do a bump pic this weekend.

Hope you all have a good weekend, just going to clean this morning as we have some family popping by after lunch xx


----------



## Starglow

Woohoo to your bump popping hun :) :) yay. The dreams are so vivid. They were full of people from the past. Now they're just crazy lol and so many different ones in a night. Completely bizarre themes. 

My lo is now the size rump to head of a cantaloupe melon :) and about 5.5inches. 

I'm going to research cots etc online and check in the stores if things are in stock for tomorrow. It's not our town we buy in as there's little choice , we drive only about 30-40 mins away where they have a massive morhercare, mamas and papas and baby r us. 

The travel cot is handy. It's safe for baby to sleep in and play in from birth. Keeps them safe in the daytime if u have to leave the room. Mind you I don't plan on leaving lo in it much. 

I need to research which bottles to get as I haven't a clue what's best to get. 

Ok that's my rambling for now. 

Have a great day all x


----------



## foxforce

Oh happy shopping then Starglow.

We got Avent bottles on recommendation from a friend, who's sister recommended to her after having 3 girls, apparently they are good as they do a microwave steriliser that takes 6 bottles, so that's what we went out and got then my other friend gave me one! That's going to be a spare at my parents so very useful!
You can get the micro steriliser set for £12.50 most places, we got ours at Mamas & Papas, it has two bottles in, a soother and teats I think too ...

I think we are liking the Mamas & Papas cots one in particular is the Ocean one which is expensive but lovely...going to wait a bit on that buy yet and see what our budget can afford :D


----------



## Starglow

Fab :) thanks for that. Xxxxxx


----------



## Itsychik

I love hearing about all the things you guys are buying!! It gives me lots of ideas :)

I have a question... I see a lot of you talking about bottle sterilizers. For those of you buying these now, are you planning to breastfeed, and buying the sterilizers 'just in case' or for after you want to stop? Or are you not planning to breastfeed? I'm just kind of confused with what we need to buy for the basic stuff, and what things we can buy later, as we need them.

I probably won't be on much the rest of the weekend... doing some shopping in a few minutes (for curtains! yay!) and tonight we're going out to dinner and then there is a big work party... (for like 3000+ employees, it's going to be huge)... tomorrow my SIL's birthday... then back to work, boo! Although my boss announced on Thursday (2 days ago) that Friday (yesterday) would be her last day because she's moving to Japan, and HER boss decided to temporarily give me her job until a replacement can be found! So I'm actually pretty excited about that! :happydance:

Anyway, enough rambling... have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all!

I was supossed to going to pick up our crib this morning, but my stupid bank wont log on so I can't transfer any money....grrr....
Was going to pop to Asda at the same time as I have a token for a free huggies starter kit.

I'm getting the MAM bottles as they are self sterilising so you don't need the steriliser, even though we have one from my first.
I am planning on breast feeding, but getting the kit just incase.

Fox force re the vests I had about 12 vests for my daughter in newborn size as she went through a couple a day with leaking nappies etc and it just means you don't have to have the washer on quite so often.

Have a good weekend all and happy shopping! ;)


----------



## Starglow

Phew!!!!!!! I find all the stuff we need to get really over- whelming! 

Firstly I'll be getting a steriliser and all the bottles, teets etc for using from birth. I am wanting to breast feed but we'll need the steriliser after anyway. Also if we need to express it's easier if everythings ready to go. think I'll go for the avent range but I want to check out the doctor brown range too. 

Regarding baby sleeping day and night. This is really tough. Theres so many options. Baby goes straight into cot. Baby starts in Moses basket and then cot, or what I've just seen a fab travel cot which has a Moses basket type snug top to start with but is also a play pen and travel cot/ cot for £69. I love the design. It's warm beiges and has a play mobile with a hood ( useful for garden) and is on wheels. Gotta run this by hubby. 

Buggy- OMG this is killing me. The one we are considering has a few things that has me uncertain. Mainly that it feels too big for 5ft nothing of me to be pushing about. Hubby is much taller and thinks I'm talking rubbish. But I refuse to buy it until I check out all of them again. It's a great deal - a pushchair but that starts as a pram and has a car seat that sits in the buggy facing you etc. It's good and fits in car and boot. Only £180 reduced from £400. it's a three wheeler and easy to manouver. Easy to collapse and fairly light weight. See it's exhausting just typing this lol. 

I want a clear idea if what I want to see tomorrow as hubby gets frustrated with me when I'm so indecisive.

It's all exciting but it's also completely confusing for a first time mum to be. :(


----------



## Starglow

The thing with newborn baby grows and vests tho is we don't know what size our babies will be in. My sister bought loads of new born normal size stuff and her baby was so tiny at just over 4lbs that get hubby had to dash to get teeny tiny vests/ grows and even they were swimming on her! Can't win really. 

Aileymouse. How annoying about your bank. Can't you phone them instead of online as it's their fault you can't get in x


----------



## strawberry19

the clothes thing is confusing!! i am just going to buy tiny baby. newborn baby and 0-3 i have 20 0-3 vests already... lol damn cute multipacks and not being able to decide which ones to get!! but will get about 10 of each in the other sizes too.. everyones said just to buy 0-3 but i really think itl be too big both me and my oh were tiny at birth so id rather have clothes that fit nicely atleast we can pass them on or sell them or after! 

ive got the tommee tippee set of steriliser- microwave one and bottles only got 6 as planning to breastfeed but we will see how it goes

cant remember wh mentioned the ocean cotbed but i love it!! unfortunatly its just that lil bit to expensive for us and wee just had a rent increase too grr!!! so i think wel go for the moda range from mamas and papas they have a good deal on it at the minute of buy cotbed and dresser for £350 were going with the hodge podge theme too :)


----------



## aileymouse

I can't ring them as it's husbands account and he is at work, he knows I am doing it btw.

I personally wouldn't bother with tiny baby clothes. My daughter was 7lb 6oz when she was born and newborn clothes were a tiny bit big but within a week she fitted them nicely and was only a few more weeks and she was in 0-3.


----------



## foxforce

Itsy - I have got the steriliser and bottles in in case I can't breastfeed, I am planning to try but who knows how that will go. Holding off on the breast pump until I see how it goes. 
Congrats on temporary new job, sounds like you have a busy weekend! Enjoy your work party tonight :dance:

Ailey - thanks for the tip on the vests, I did wonder as they are not forced to be in the newborn for very long, I will get some more :D Bad news on your banking grr always the case when you want to get things sorted!

Starglow - On the bottles and teats, it may be that we need to change as baby may not like for whatever reason, so good idea to try a couple. 
On the pram if there is a height difference with you and hubby like it sounds like there is ... make sure you get one where the bar changes height, ours does but we are a similar height so not too bad.

I think I may see how big I get and if not too big get a couple of prem vests and grows and if baby is too big keep reciepts and return them. Same for getting a pink and blue outfit to take to hospital for coming home.

Strawberry - it was me who mentioned the Ocean cotbed, we may not get yet but I love it, nice and chunky as we have a big dog and want a sturdy cot to hold up to him if he jumps up lol The Moda is a lovely cot also :D Loving Hodge Podge too, not decided on bedding yet as looking for a colourful safari animal theme

We finally paid our deposit on our pram system today as they haven't had a card machine working, luckily they ordered it without deposit, she said it will probably come next week ...exciting! Can't wait to have a play!


----------



## hch

wow chatter boxes! LOL!



on the clothes i would get newborn both my babies were just over 8lbs and they fitted into there newborn clothes for about 2 weeks! also clothes from next are a pain as they are sold in lbs!! i bought baby gros that went up to 8lbs and i couldnt get them on jack when he was born! i will be investing in more 0-3 months then newborn :)

i found the tommee tippee closer to nature bottles fab , i have bought them again and im hoping baby will get on with them! the problem i had was with teats as jack was always hungry and the teats you get with bottle (slow flow) he didnt like them at all so we went straight to medium and then to fast in a short space of time!

how exciting foxforce that your pram will be here soon! i love prams :)


----------



## foxforce

Well here's a bump pics for you ladies, First one at 8 weeks and today at 17+4 ... Can see how I have put weight on my hips and bum :blush: Hope it comes off :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2









17+4 weeks Pregnant.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hch

love love love your tattoo! and your so skinny! what a fab bump x


----------



## hch

heres mine! excuse my arse its inflating on its own:haha::blush:


----------



## hch

whoops here it is!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## foxforce

Aww thats a great bump coming along hch! 
I'm not skinny lol .... especially not now! I'll show you a better pic of my tat....That was taken at 8 weeks also, thought I'd get a pic before it changed too much. Be interesting to watch it stretch I hope it comes out the other side unskathed! Only had it just over a year
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks preg.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## foxforce

oooohh hch your have a sweet potato today :happydance:


----------



## hch

my waist has dissapered! everytime i have been pregnant my butt doesnt want to be left out! hahahaha! 

your tattoo is gorgeous! i love it! it should look fine after you have had baby :D x


----------



## hch

i know! its going so quick! only 3 days and you will be a sweet potato too! can you believe we are nearly half way!


----------



## foxforce

fx'd hch and thanks I love too thankfully lol it was done freehand by an amazing artist we have near us, he did an amazing koi upper arm sleeve on my dh too. Mine was to cover an old tat I had done at 17, you wouldn't know it was under there.
Well my butt and hips are thinking the same as your butt that's for sure, blooming fat storage huh, has it gone fairly easily afterwards on previous pegnancies?
Nope its going so fast now.... can't wait for next scan


----------



## hch

yes it drops off quite easily as i do alot of walking but im planning to get my birthing ball out and do some bum toning on them just incase! 


wow free hand! thats amazing! it really is a beautiful tat! :D


----------



## strawberry19

deffo a beautiful tattoo!! 

hope everyone is well today


----------



## foxforce

That's good to hear hch, I am still waiting on the yoga dvd I have ordered as want to get on with that asap but it's waiting for stock on play.com
The good thing with having a summer baby we will be able to get out walking.

I'm good Strawberry thanks, hope you are too?! 

Going to get the jacket spuds in the oven for tea....looking forward to tea mmmm


----------



## strawberry19

im all good thanks chicky just enjoying a peacefull weekend :)


----------



## hch

mmm jacket potato! i have been living off them! im currently eating some silverskin onions! LOL


hi strawberry! hope your having a nice weekend!:)


----------



## strawberry19

i love jacket potatoes! doing a lasagne for tea tonight!!


----------



## foxforce

Nice one strawberry :D Sounds good! I'm looking forward to watching a film later

We hadn't had a jacket spud in ages and had one last week and really enjoyed it, so looking forward to it again..
Silverskin onions huh ..Are you guys getting cravings? Is that one of yours hch?
I haven't really had any yet hmmm maybe a mucky d's quarter pounder from time to time lol


----------



## foxforce

We're having lasagne tomorrow strawberry lol, was going to have that tonight but went with the spuds :D


----------



## Starglow

Hey ladies :) nice bumps and figures you lucky girls! 

I'm finding my inner child lol!!!! Just made rice krispie cakes haha! I feel I may just turn into one. 

Yep we'll check out buggies again tomorrow along with everything else. Hoping to come home with lots of things :) can't wait. 

Everyone sounds really happy. It's great x


----------



## Starglow

Oh and I love jacket potatoes. Yum yum! Luckily at work they do really good ones. 

We're being bad and getting fish n chips tonight. I bought Shlour to have to replace my beloved wine x


----------



## strawberry19

i havent had many cravings just fruit!!! which ive been eating alot of especially sweet fruit like strawberries oranges grapes and granny smiths apples oh and nectarines!!
except the random night i really want yorkie puds and gravy.. i sent my oh to the shop to get some and i ate all 12.. oops

hope you have fun shopping tomoro starglow!!


----------



## foxforce

Ohh Schlor or how ever you spell it lol, I have some of that in. I got some of the Feelgood drink which I prefer they do a lovely cranberry and lime flavour. Must say I'm not missing the vino any more.
That's a fab craving to have Strawberry, I have been eating bit more fruit lately, will get better once it starts to warm up weather wise. I just get odd chocolate craving but nothing more than normal as I have a terrible sweet tooth


----------



## strawberry19

i smelt vino the other day and it stank!! was my old fave too!! .. ooh well!! lol loving the appletiser!! and according to our bounty packs its got one of your five a day in it too!! i always had a sweet tooth id eat loads of choclate a day and now i hardly touch the stuff!!
same though ant wait for summer thats when healthy food is always apealing lovely chicken salads and fruit and just oohh yumm!!


----------



## Ashley2189

Hey everyone!! I know I'm not posting much, but nursing school is CRAZY!! Usually I come on and at least read the posts to keep caught up with everyone, but man you all were really chatty yesterday! lol I'll have to catch up a bit later when I'm taking a break from studying. Just wanted to let you all know something exciting!! Last night I was feeling baby move so I put my hands down on top to see if i could feel from the outside AND I COULD! I quickly grabbed OH's hand and he felt it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so awesome, I didn't expect him to be able to feel it for a few more weeks. He was so happy, it was just incredible. It's our first baby so neither of us have ever experienced anything like it. I've never even felt someone else's baby kicking. I'm so in love. :hugs:


----------



## hch

im a pickle lover anyway! since christmas i have got through 2 jars of mixed pickles! and have just finished a jar of silverskin pickled onions! i love pickles! i have them on my salad! not really a craving i think! i seem to crave what everyone else is eating!


----------



## hch

ooo yay ashely! so glad your beanie is moving around and your OH has felt it! fab feeling :)


----------



## Starglow

Ashley that's fab you felt movment yay. 

Yeah I'm not a big drinker at all and I haven't had any since ttc. Still tho a glass of wine is nice. I can't stand the smell of drink when oh is drinking. Yuck!


----------



## hch

i just went and got a birthing ball! im going to take it to the hozzy when i go into labour! but before then im going to use it for some pregnancy exercise :D


----------



## Starglow

Eek I'm off shopping soon. I hope it goes well. My dreamy head and hubby's practical head can clash sometimes but hopefully we got that out of the way last night. Must say if I'm ever upset these hormones makes me so much worse. :( 

Have a good day everyone. Hopefully I'll be back later to report good news. 

Hugs x


----------



## lilly77

hi girls... i know I haven't been on a lot either I need to catch up!

Ashley that is AMAZING!!! i am so jealous :winkwink: !! I can't wait for DH to feel baby move from outside, I think it will take ages because of my anterior placenta, I can sometimes feel movement, but its super light. Wish my placenta would move out the way!!

Well girls I should get up and start getting ready as I'm off to my re-scan in an hour!!! :yipee: I am SOOOOOOOOOOO happy that we get to see little beanie again, hope she's still :pink: and also we're getting the dvd so I can watch it whenever I want! wooho!
Will update after when I get home
x


----------



## aileymouse

Hope all goes well at the re-scan lilly :D

and have fun shopping starglow!

I'm off to pick up my crib soon, and then popping to asda to look at the baby bits.
Then off swimming after lunch.

xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

have fun today girlies you all sound really busy!!! im just chilling out and going to my oh's parents for tea tonight roast beef yumm!!x


----------



## hch

hope the scan goes well lilly!

have a fab day shopping starglow!

hope you have had a nice day aileymouse

strawberry i could eat a beef roast !!! hope its yummy! x


----------



## aileymouse

oooh I'm off to my parents for roast pork! yum!


----------



## strawberry19

everyone seems to be having roast yumm!!!

just ordered my nursery furniture from mamas and papas went with the mod range as they had a fab deal on of buy cotbed and chest of drawers with changer on top for £350 didnt know how long offer lasted and there prices go back up again in feb so thought why not!! has anyone orered theres yet???


----------



## Ashley2189

Hope everything goes great at your rescan lilly! 
everyones roasts sound delicious, i want one!! we're going to see my OH's parents tonight after he gets off work so it'll probably be fast food for me :( i've been trying to make chicken and dumplings for dinner for DAYS as a special treat for OH (it's his favorite meal to get when we're at a restaurant) but something keeps coming up to where i can't make it. I'm determined to make it tomorrow! He's off of work and I have no classes to attend. 

OOH, OOH! tomorrow i have an appt at the OB. After talking with my OH we've both decided that we're probably *not* going to get an ultrasound this appt, simply because I've had one at my last 3 appointments. So it'll probably be a whole 'nother MONTH before we can find out the gender! Everyone else in here will know before me :( But i'm still hoping that we get to find out tomorrow and they just didn't tell us LOL at least i'll get to hear LOs heartbeat, i love hearing it!

Also, just thought I'd share news on how nursing school is going! My hard work is already paying off, I've been in class for two weeks and have had two assignments due. the first was a paper that i got 100% on, the second was a care plan all about immobility. We had to look at systems of the body, read how immobility can affect each one, and then write up a care plan as if we had a patient who was immobile and suffering side effects for each system. had to write a diagnosis, goal for the patient, interventions we will do to help the patient reach the goal, why those interventions will work, and evaluation of the patient afterwards. For example, a patient whose respiratory function is suffering due to immobility may develop pneumonia. As a nurse we cannot diagnose pneumonia, only a doctor can, so a nurse's diagnosis would be something like: "Ineffective airway clearance related to infection - secondary to immobility, as evidenced by ineffective cough, changes in respiratory rate and rhythm, adventitious breath sounds." It took me SIX hours to complete this assignment, but I impressed my professor, she said it was excellent for our level of studies, and i got a 98%! I know that was really long, I'm just super excited! :D


----------



## Starglow

Just quickly popping on after catching up on everyones posts. 

Brilliant day.
We got our buggy. It's the britax b smart 4 red and black one. It's Absolutly fab. Pram and buggy in one that faces in or out :) got the managers deal and instead of £300 we paid £200. Really easy to use. 

Got a simple White cot, mattress, and changing top board to gonon the cot. Plus the sweetest Moses basket. Lots of special offers on in mothercare so we did really well. 

I'm so delighted :) 

We've looked at bouncers too but enough for now. I need to start decluttering my home to fit all this in. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## lolley

helllllllooooo :)

i was unsubscribed from the thread so had no notifications :(

i dont have time to catch up now, but will get on asap.

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## lilly77

HI girls!

I posted on the main board but scan was AMAZING, anyone getting a private scan I highly recommend getting the dvd - I even watched it when we got home!

:yipee: very happy today!

Although been feeling huge - I know this is going to sound quite vain given that i'm preggers (!!) but I've just tried on some summer clothes for our holiday, and i cant' fit into ANYTHING!! :cry: I never put on this much weight with my son, especially around my bum and hips! I think I'm putting on too much too soon... is anyone else feeling like this? 
I mean, I am eating more than usual... I really am consuming lots more calories.
Obviously I can't diet - but I'm thinking of cutting the crap now, ie white bread, starchy carbs and chocolate/cakes. Is that taking it too far?
I just keep thinking I've got to lose all this after baby comes out!!


----------



## lilly77

took some arty pics of bump - look how big!!

How's everyone else's bumps looking?
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks x.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Itsychik

Wow... you guys have had a BUSY few days :) Lots of chatting!

As I'm typing this, I can definitely feel LO moving around! :cloud9: It's a light 'swooshing' back and forth. I keep trying to push with my hand to see if I can feel anything from the outside (DH really wants to feel as well) but so far nothing.

Lilly, how did your re-scan go?? Yesterday in the mail we got the DVD that was made at our 12 week appointment. It's so neat to have it!

Foxforce-- your tattoo is gorgeous! You're going to have an amazing 9-month bump as well with the beautiful tat covering it :)

I have no idea what jacket potatoes are but after reading about all of you craving them, I want one too 

I haven't had any real cravings either... I eat less chocolate and sweet things and have been eating more fruit (and fruit juices... yumm!). I haven't had a glass of water in literally 4 months (it made me nauseous up until 15 weeks and I haven't been able to drink it since)... but no real 'cravings'

Hope all the shopping trips went well :) I'm getting more and more excited about buying things soon as well!

Hope everyone has a great evening!


----------



## hch

aww lilly you are tiny! i have defo put weight on my hips and bum! i posted my pic yesterday :D


----------



## Itsychik

hey lilly! I was still typing up my response and didn't see that you'd already posted. Beautiful bump! It looks like it's all bump to me... but I think we're most often more critical of ourselves than others are!

I don't think there's anything wrong with cutting out white bread and chocolates/cakes... if that will give you some peace of mind (although, be sure to make an exception or three while you're on vacation!). Did you lose weight quickly after you had DS?

I haven't gained any in my hips (but I was already a size 14 to start with) and I'm still under my pre-pregnancy weight, so I haven't started worrying about this too much (although my bump has grown a lot in the past two weeks). I still get the "fat or pregnant?" looks, but for some reason this hasn't been bothering me yet. I think I'm still secretly hoping that breastfeeding will magically melt alllllllllllllllll the calories/fat away... :)

But you look beautiful, no matter what you decide to do!


----------



## lilly77

aahh thank you girls - yeah we're just silly aren't we, being women about our weight!! it took me 9 months to lose the weight last time and let me tell you, breastfeeding KEPT the weight on!! for milk production! It was only when I stopped feeding at 9 months that the weight fell off.


Aaah I think i've missed a few pages you chatty lot!! tattoos and bump pics!! going to go catch up now xx


----------



## lilly77

hch and foxforce, great bumps!! see mine is bigger!!!

Foxforce I LOVE your tattoo - hmm let me try get a pic of mine... probably on fb somewehre... oh can't find one of my tattoo but its a mermaid on my back, its pretty big. You are way skinny though!!! i am jealous I am turning into a hefalump!

See this is my tummy BEFORE !! (after my son though..)
 



Attached Files:







n612885930_1772569_2231.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Starglow

Lilly you still have a sickening amazing figure lol. Xxxx glad it all went well today. X


----------



## Ashley2189

Lilly, I know EXACTLY how you feel! Here's a full body pic of me pre-pregnancy, and a bump pic I took on Friday. I feel HUGE!!

Plus i'm always in a sports bra so my already small chest looks flat esp compared to bump so that just shoots down my self esteem some days. regular bras just aren't comfy anymore though! i'm in between an A and a B now and its just easier and more comfortable to stay in a sports bra lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1620.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4









17.2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilly77

Starglow said:


> Lilly you still have a sickening amazing figure lol. Xxxx glad it all went well today. X

aw thanks lovely :kiss: nice to hear as believe me I really don't feel great physically right now..

even so.. TOTALLY worth gaining even 100 lbs for my little girl!!! I am still so over the moon about it - I really can't wait to find out what you're all having!

We've got one blue and one pink so far... my prediction is that there's a 'girl wave' - I think more pinks than blues for summer cupcakes!


----------



## sianyld

Make that 2 blue's hun! found out fri that we r having a little boy baba :wohoo: :)

bump is coming on well Lilly and glad the scan went well. Hope everyone is doin well xx


----------



## lilly77

Ashley your figure is to die for!! beautiful bump too.. :winkwink:

I don't mind how big my bump gets,its my bum and thighs I'm scared of... ALSO just yesterday i spotted BACK FAT under my bra... :haha:

I am throwing out all the chocolates in my house!


----------



## lilly77

Sianyld CONGRATULATIONS honey on team :blue: !!!!!! Yay! I will update you on the first page... :happydance:


----------



## Starglow

sianyld said:


> Make that 2 blue's hun! found out fri that we r having a little boy baba :wohoo: :)
> 
> bump is coming on well Lilly and glad the scan went well. Hope everyone is doin well xx


Yay that's lovely news Hun. Xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Siany, congrats on the blue bump.

Itsychick - jacket potato is a potato baked whole in it's skin- yum!

Starglow - sounds like you had a grat shopping trip!

I need to update my bump picture. I went swimming today and definately looked pregnant and not fat - also need a new costume, tis a bit tight now!

xxx


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Aileymouse. It went really well. It's great when you finally find the right pram/ buggy. I found the help in mothercare fantastic. Babies r us staff member didn't have a clue what she was talking about lol. We had to help her hehe. 

It was a fun day yesterday. Altho by 9pm ish I suddenly went very flushed. Felt like I had a high temperature, I was extremely dizzy and felt really auful. Came out of nowhere but it took a very long time to get to sleep. Think I'm ok now. 

Had the mil on for her hourly 2 weekly call. She is lovely but do I have to hear about when my husband was a baby every single time. she just goes on and on! It was cute at first and now it's just dull lol. Then she asked me if im going to beastfeed. None of her business but I told her I want to if I can. Then she asked AGAIN If we will tell her the sex. We've told her every time no we're not telling anyone. Then lol she says couples shouldn't find out it ruins the surprise. I laughed and told her that we'll save the surprise for her then. Stupid woman! If we tell anyone it'll be her ( Arg ) and my sister. But it'll be our choice and she isn't going to push me into it. Next time she asks I'm going to ask her to respect our wishes on whatever we decide and cut it short. I made it clear to her that it's more important the baby is healthy etc. Bloody woman! Thank goodness this is only every two weeks and she lives in another country. We get missed calls and messages throughout the week!!! 
Rant lol over 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## lilly77

Starglow that sounds bit scary, glad you're ok now!

Your mil sounds hilarious! Oh god I don't know how I;d handle it if I had my mil on a weekly 2 hr phone call. You should just say when you have your scan that you decided to stay on team yellow, or that you couldn't make out the sex for whatever reason - She'll probably harass you into telling her otherwise! bless she probably means well but I would be annoyed too!

I've had the same thing with my mom on my case about breastfeeding. I had no problem with Kai and breastfed until he was 9 months old - HOWEVER I was single, receiving tax credits etc and living with my mom at the time so not paying rent, I could afford to! I'm unfortunately going to have to go back to work this time asap, so I was thinking around 4 months - but we'll see. Wish I could afford to stay off work for longer but being self employed I get no maternity pay so its really hard!

Hope everyone has a great week - one born every minute tonight girls!! xx


----------



## lilly77

ooops I forgot to tell you girls... re my scan - the sonographer said 'well, she's not small' about my baby!!!! Now I'm terrified I will have a big baby... Kai was only 7 lb - she is measuring 18 weeks (yesterday) so now 2 days ahead!

eek! Imagine having to squeeze out a 10 pounder...:nope:


----------



## Starglow

Lol Lilly 10lbs. That's what my husband was!!!! Eek :( My midwife told me if I've ever do private scans to ignore the due dates they give me. Don't know why as they spend far more detailed time on you than nhs do! 

OMG no not a two hour call weekly. I've got it down to a one hour call every other week lol. honestly this week I've had several private facebook messages, 3 messages left on our landline and a message publicly on my facebook and on hubby's fb from her ! I just ignore it or give quick emails back. Nightmare. Boo hoo.........
She means well but she's over bearing. When I walked him, remember these blankets, dull u breastfeed, I saw lovely button down nighties for hospital for you, you have to look
descent for the doctors (lol), I'm collecting seconds of everything for the baby for when you visit - lots of newborn ( Arg as in fly over and stay with her and not my family - whatever!), he cried for a year, I didn't enjoy him the first year, my boobs were Like footballs, OMG OMG OMG .... I could write 6 long books on all the shite she comes out with hehe :(


----------



## Starglow

Sorry girls I needed that rant haha! I'm going to list all the funny things 'grandma' said through my pregnancy in my pregnancy diary I've been keeping for baby tO have one day. Only way I'll get it out of my system and it'll be funny 
X


----------



## aileymouse

Oh dear, she sounds like a nightmare!

I'm really lucky that my inlaws are lovely.

Lilly can you not claim maternity pay from the government? I'm pretty sure you must be able to.
xx


----------



## aileymouse

Oh and I've been feeling loads of movement recently and not just flutters! I'm pretty sure husband will be able to feel baby move very soon too :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

Oh yay to you feeling lo :) fab. 

At the crack of dawn I was looking at colourful wall stickers for nursery / firstly baby area in our room. So cool.


----------



## Itsychik

Lilly and Ashley, you both have beautiful figures (both pre-pregnancy and now!). I'm going to try and take a picture tomorrow (I prefer to do it during the day with some natural sunlight!) and will post a bump pic after that :)

Yesterday I had two people 'pat' my bump for the first time ever! It was my MIL and BIL... and while I think I'd prefer it to be family if anyone is going to do it, it definitely made me realize I'm NOT going to be okay with random people touching me at any point in the future. I'm going to have to think about what my response will be (something not terribly rude, but definitely firm/to the point). Anyone have responses all prepared to warn people off? :)

My MIL is full of advice, but fortunately she's really good about only providing it when asked and is definitely NOT in my face about things (neither is my mother, which is good too!). Here's hoping it stays this way :)

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Itsychik

Oh yea, I also read a fun article about annoying pregnancy symptoms and thought I'd share with you guys:


https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregna...tter&cm_pla=Pregnancy&cm_ite=January+19,+2011

a friend of mine who has two children commented that this is definitely the "short list." ;-)


----------



## Flybee

hey everyone

sorry havent been on in a while, can see i have heaps to catch up on...

got out of hospital tuesday night and then stayed off work sleeping until friday and then went in for a half day - feeling much better and the pains seemed to have gone now phew.....

i still am not sure if i am feeling the little one, one thing that came out at hospital was that my uterus has lopped to one side so my bump is wonky!! when i lie down and look down the bump is growing out to the right!! looks quite strange! 

I have my 20 week scan date and it is 4th Feb - wohooo only 10 days to go and i cant wait!! we arent going to find out what we are having but just want to see squiggle and know all is OK - I also want to start feeling something more convincing if it is moving around!! 

Hope you are all OK and will catch up on all the chat tonight

Hugs xx


----------



## Itsychik

hahaha... I'm browsing through the 3rd trim forums and someone was talking about how annoying it gets near the end when people just keep asking you all the time whether you've had the baby or not. She posted this website to show to people as a reference:

https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/


Made me smile :)


----------



## Starglow

Lol I find myself often reading through birth stories on here. ( usually when I can't sleep ) 

Flybee great to hear you're ok and out of hospital.

Oh dear....... Not feeling well at all. Have moved most of my work off today! Only another hour to move and I'll be in bed.


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies 

Starglow - well done on your shopping trip hun, you did well :thumbup: Hopefully you feeling unwell was the overwhelmingness of the day! Sorry you mil is so stressful, glad I don't have to put up with that! Sorry to hear your not too good again, get home and take it easy hun :hugs: Hope your feeling better soon :flower:

Lilly - you sound like I feel with my bump, definately put weight on my hips and bum like you wouldn't believe! I agree with hch in that your tiny  ....your bump look gorgeous in your arty pic, I think we need to be sensible with food but treat yourself from time to time :D Nice excuse to buy some new clothing for your hol! Shame you haven't a pic of your tat to hand

Itsy - Thanks for your lovely comment. Fab news on your movement, I'm still not 100% on what I'm feeling. I've only had one 'bump pat' from a good friend the other week, which I didn't mind, it's when it's people you don't really know well...strange! Not sure what we can say in response? :shrug:

Ashley - cute bump pic on your hun and you have stunning figure :winkwink:

Sian - Congrats on team :blue: :yipee: 

Flybee - Fantastic your out of hospital and home and working too! Exciting times coming up for more scans, not long now!

afm ..my bump is tight and uncomfortable this afternoon, feel like baby is on bladder again as the need for the toilet is frequent even after just going grrr Just another hour until I go home thankfully, no motivation today!

Hope the rest of your days are going well! xx


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Foxforce hun. Can I not rent the mil out here ? We could take her in turn lol. I'm being mean sorry :) 

Tight tummy is so uncomfortable. I'm putting weight on hips and bum too but I know it's cause I'm eating too much bread and rubbish. Not exercising either due to tiredness. 

Xxxxx


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi girls!

I hear you on the tiredness..for the past week it seems to have come back 10 fold. Right now i want to find a bed and just sleep. Oh, my doc told me to take some pepcid for heartburn...my nausea has been so much better the past few days :) still can't eat tons but i haven't thrown up since Saturday, yay!

Definitely am feeling baby move, it feels like its "bumping" me on the left side. Must be where its feet are. 1 more week to go for scan :) Can't feel from the outside though. I don't know if i will post a bump pick yet...My mom can see it but my dad said it just looks like my fat, how nice...
My hubby loves to rub it, kiss and talk to it, its so cute. My sisters keep whispering to it to be a girl and sending it girl vibes, lol. 
I had 2 conflicting dreams in the past couple of weeks. One, another pregnant woman whispered in my ear it was a boy. Then a couple days ago, i had a dream it was christmas and i had a baby girl and was showing her off to my extended family. argh...Just makes me want my scan faster!!


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies wow i had lots to catch up on you chatter boxes!!! 

glad everyone sounds well!!.. cannot wait till we all find out what we are having!!eeek 2 and a bit weeks for me this pregnancy is going really quick!!


----------



## foxforce

Starglow said:


> Thanks Foxforce hun. Can I not rent the mil out here ? We could take her in turn lol. I'm being mean sorry :)

Lol I don't think my patience could stand it by the sound of her :p But at least your mil & fil speak to you, mind pretend I don't exsist.... no bad thing sometimes I'm sure!
But I agree with Lilly on saying even if you do find out the gender just tell her you don't know then she may leave you alone a little.

Hope your feeling better? :flower: xx


----------



## Ashley2189

So, I had an appointment this morning and I *AM* going to be the last one to find out what I'm having!! (Except for those who are :yellow: of course!) My ultrasound is scheduled for February 23rd, a whole MONTH to wait! :growlmad: 

I've gained 6 lbs so far, and thats a pound or two UNDER the low end of the scale for how much weight they want me to gain throughout the pregnancy. As of this morning, I weigh 101 lbs - more than I've weighed the past few years! I've stayed at 95 since around 2008. I'm gonna feel like a whale. :nope:

My OH's mother is a blabbermouth too, but thankfully she knows it and isn't offended when you just stop paying attention to her! This woman will go on, and on, and on..... I used to *try* to listen and pay attention and smile and nod... now i just turn away and watch tv and just look at her every now and then LOL! She will just start telling a story and explain every single detail, then realize she didn't explain the background info so she'll start all over! :dohh: Last night OH and I were at his parents house for his dad's bday and she started telling a story. As I look around the living room, NO ONE was paying attention to her and she had been talking for 10-15 minutes!


----------



## Starglow

Lol Ashley re mil! I switch off too usually. 

Is anyone who is finding out the gender keeping it to themselves or are you going to share your news? The more time is going on the more I think I want to keep it between my hubby and I (and here of course :) ) that includes not telling my sis or mil. But people keep asking me now. My cousin has just emailed me asking if I know to tell her! People are so strange!


----------



## Itsychik

bluestarlight- yay for not throwing up!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it's FINALLY stopping!

Ashley- I haven't been 100lbs since I was in high school :) Don't worry hun, you'll have your figure back soon after your LO is born! Sorry you have to wait so long for your scan! Is it not possible to get your appt moved up??


Starglow- we find out the gender in 8 days!!! We will be telling everyone, but actually when people ask us whether we're going to find out, one of the first questions they ask if whether we'll be telling everyone else as well. A lot of people seem to assume we'll be keeping it to ourselves... I would have thought that people would assume the opposite! The name we'll be keeping a secret though... from most people :) (just telling a few really close friends)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh almost a week away!!!


----------



## Ashley2189

Nope, I go in every 4 weeks and since we didn't do it at this appt it has to be the next appt. no way around it. private ultrasounds cost WAY too much, and OH doesn't even want a 4D unless baby refuses to show us gender. So I have to wait. :(

I'm annoyed at how many people keep asking what the gender is. Especially my sister. Everytime I text her she asks me if I know yet. And to make sure I tell her when I find out. Or asking if I'm going to tell her. I've already told everyone that they will know when I know! If I don't know yet, how the hell am I supposed to let YOU know?!


----------



## Starglow

Serious heart burn for the first time. Still feeling awful. :(


----------



## lolley

Hi there,

There is so much to catch up on, so just going with the main topics of convo and will keep up from now on.

Lilly gorgeous scan :) and lovely to re-confirm team pink for you.

everyone that has posted a bump pic, there all fab and i dont think any of you are that big, we are nearly half way through now :)
Your all skinny minnies compared to me :(

Hmmm gender, were still deciding if to find out or not, but if we do we wont be telling anyone. As there are certain family members that don't want to know i think it will be better to keep it to ourselves than risk the chance of someone slipping up.

MIL hmmmm mine can be a little over powering, her heart is in the right place, but she forgets half the time what we have talked about and i end up having the same conversation 2 and 3 times with her :haha:

One born every minute was a good one tonight DH really enjoyed it :)

AFM - we did lots of shopping this weekend in the asda baby event, got some clothes, nappies, toiletries, monitors with a sensor pad and some other bits and pieces :)


----------



## Starglow

Well caught up lolley lol. :) asda deals are pretty good. 
Our cot will be here in a few days but will stay flat packed for a good while yet. 

One born ..... Was good. Seemed all very dark. Love it tho. 

Sent hubby out to get heart burn stuff. It's been 2 hours now! Poor hubby only in from work and sent out! But won't sleep with this. It's right up from high in my throat right down low. Enough complaining. 

Right see you all tomorrow xxx sleep well


----------



## lolley

oops no missed something...

Congrats Sian on team blue :happydance:

hope the heartburn settles for you starglow, bless dh for going out :flower:


----------



## Ashley2189

does anyone know what the time difference is between the east coast of the US and where you are at? I see a post from 2 am, and now a good night at 6 pm lol


----------



## lolley

not a clue, 

but it is 11.20 pm here at the moment :)


----------



## Ashley2189

so you're 5 hours ahead of me ;) thanks!


----------



## Itsychik

A little late, but I just wanted to add that England/Scotland/Ireland have a 5 hour difference with EST, and the Netherlands has a 6 hour difference.

Do we have anyone from any other countries/time zones?


----------



## Starglow

Good morning, afternoon or evening :) 

It was definatly heartburn as the rennie tablets took it away. I was hoping I'd avoid that one! Got all cosy after that and slept through.

Better get ready for work. 

Have a great day all x


----------



## Starglow

Ps I have American time on here even tho I'm In the uk. No idea how that happened. So it's 7 43 am and on here it tells me 1 43 am x


----------



## lilly77

Hi everyone!

18 weeks today woooohooo! I agree with hch (think you said it...?) that this pregnancy is now flying along.. I really can't WAIT to hear what you are all having! Our anomaly scan has been moved forward to 5th February which is next Friday, as I have to work on the 10th. Can't wait to see little bean again but I'm also really nervous as I hope she's healthy and that we have good news.

I went shopping yesterday and bought skinny jeans (maternity) and also black maternity leggings from topshop - amazing - SO comfortable!! I am living in my maternity skinnies now.

hope everyone's having a good day :kiss:


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi everyone and congrats on your team blue Sian! One week till my scan, I had a dream that it was definitely a boy, I just can't wait. 

Has anyone been experiencing carpal tunnel symptoms? I've been having tingling, numbness and pain in my arms / hands, going to the GP tomorrow but I'm almost sure there's nothing I can do. Apparently its caused my the water retention and should go away soon.


----------



## foxforce

Hey all 

Hope you all had good days?

Yes my page shows US time, slightly annoying... 5 hours difference for Eastern US in Autumn and 6 hours after clocks go forward in Spring

Glad your heartburn eased Starglow, I had heartburn also due to the spicy curry I ate, seems to be each time I eat any spicy food :( Gaviscon did the trick thankfully

I've had serious nipple pain today in just the one :blush: anyone else suffered this?

Not watched One Born yet, won't get chance tonight as football is on. Not much else to say really, oh yes on Sunday we got a gorgeous pram suit for bubs for next winter in cream it's so soft and cute :cloud9: was a real bargain couldn't not buy it :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

fox force, I had really bad nipple pain too today...how odd.

I've seriously overdone it at work today :( I only work in a shop but it's standing for 8 hours a day and we are having a massive spring clean. Now I have leg cramps :(
Gonna have to stat taking it a bit easier at work and start taking the extra breaks I'm suposssed to have but never get.


----------



## Itsychik

Mama Afrika-- let us know what your GP says! I haven't had that problem, but it sounds really uncomfortable :(

foxforce- I've had nipple pain twice... it was really weird, and I didn't expect it (just in my left nipple). It was a sharp, shooting pain... it lasted just on and off for one day then went away, and I haven't had it in a week or so. Is this the first time it's happening to you?

I made a bump picture today... 18 weeks! :)


----------



## foxforce

Hmm yep first time for me and left one too, glad not just me! Seems to have eased since my shower earlier.
Ailey definately get your breaks hun, I read in my email from whattoexpect today that we could start with swelling in feet now so feet up when you can!

Great pic Itsy ...looking very lovely, happy 18 weeks to you, Lilly, me ...and anyone else I forgot xx


----------



## aileymouse

mine was my left nipple too! that's really strange!


----------



## aileymouse

Husband felt the baby move this morning! ;D


----------



## Itsychik

yay aileymouse! That's great!

I'm still only getting occasional movement... still waiting for something more often/concrete!


----------



## hch

fab bump itsychick! just popped on to say hi ans will catch up later! just had my hair coloured and cut and it feels fab! still got rubbish skin! its so bloody dry and spotty!! will catch up in a bit!


----------



## foxforce

Hi all

Congrats on hubbie feeling movement Ailey that's ace! I can't for that!

Yay for the hair hch, mine is ready for a colour and trim in the next week or two trying to grow mine so overdue on my normal appointment. My skin is also dry and spotty :(

Hope everyone else is having a good day xx


----------



## Itsychik

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I've been hanging around in the 2nd Trim forum and there's just SO many people who are finding out the gender this week... AND I JUST CAN'T WAIT!!!!!

Less than a week but it feels like a LIFETIME away!!

*sigh*


----------



## foxforce

I'm looking forward to the surprise to be honest and to keep guessing :D Your week will pass quickly Itsy I'm sure


----------



## Starglow

Caught up. Eek I haven't stopped this week. Over did it yesterday and could barely crawl into bed lol. Another few hours to go before I can chill out. 

Oohhh baby stuff coming on Friday :) looks like we are staying in our own home and putting off moving for a couple of years. We'll be doing it up which means I may do the nursary. Means we loose our spare room but I think I'll just get a cheap sofa bed for guests to stay. Could be handy for feeding in the nursery anyway. 

Any hoooooo. Gotta fly. Back later x


----------



## strawberry19

hiya ladies jsut dropping in really busy this week!! hope everyone is well conrgats on 18 weeks to everyone else today who joined me 2 WEEKS TILL THE NEXT SCAN YAY!!!


----------



## lilly77

Hi Girls

Itsy your bump is fab! i'm jealous of your boobs :haha: !!

Well i've spent all day doing my bloody tax return, what a nightmare! Ailey, yes I do actually get Maternity allowance from the govt but it's paltry compared to what I would get if I was employed, it won't even cover my monthly rent - just a little bit scary! I've also been super quiet at work lately :-(

Anyways, bump wise things are fine.. I'm feeling a bit bigger and feeling slightly more occasional movement than usual, still very light though. DH put his hand on my tummy last night and we *think* he felt her move but not sure if it was in his imagination or not!!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Itsychik said:


> Mama Afrika-- let us know what your GP says! I haven't had that problem, but it sounds really uncomfortable :(
> 
> foxforce- I've had nipple pain twice... it was really weird, and I didn't expect it (just in my left nipple). It was a sharp, shooting pain... it lasted just on and off for one day then went away, and I haven't had it in a week or so. Is this the first time it's happening to you?
> 
> I made a bump picture today... 18 weeks! :)
> 
> View attachment 160845

Went to the GP today about the pain and tingling in my hands, she was quite disappointing. She told me to change duties (not practical,I spend all day at a computer) or to self certify off sick for a week to see if it makes a difference. I think I'll get a wrist support brace to get me through the day until this goes away.

On a positive note, I feel movement everyday now, its so reassuring.


----------



## hch

hey girls! finally caught up!! hope everyone is feeling ok today! just spent a good 20 minutes looking for babys heartbeat! altho i knew he was ok as he did one almighty kick its just reassuring to hear the heart beat! have got my moses basket its the mamas and papas millie and boris! 12 days til our scan starglow! i cant believe we are nearly half way! its flown by! hope the next 20 weeks fly by too!


----------



## Starglow

Awww I'm looking forward to 7th hch :) 

Woohoo hubby is up for sorting the nursary out too. Yay. Decorating here we come x


----------



## lolley

Evening ladies,

you all sound like busy bees :)

I got my blood results today - low risk :)

also had baby monitors delivered and my new phone all though its testing my patience at the minute :(

I did book our holiday as well though today, going to Egypt next April :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Morning Cupcakes :wave:

Fab news Starglow on decorating your nursery yay it's exciting, think we'll start in spring.

Lilly that's awful on the maternity pay such a shame :( I'm sure your work will pick up, think this time of year is a difficult time for lots. But Yay on hubby ?feeling movement. I can't wait to be sure on feeling movement.

Woohoo congrats on booking a hol Lolley and your results :thumbup: thats something to look forward to, so jealous of you all managing to get away before baby arrives, we have a friends wedding 2 weeks before I'm due which is a 2 day thing at a posh hotel at Lake Windermere in the Lakes so that will costs us a holiday - I hope I get to it! :wacko:

hch I think my mum and dad are getting me a moses basket from M&P's - not sure on which yet, I'm thinking Gingerbread or Hodge Podge :shrug:

Must be a busy week for all of us as we haven't been here as much! I have tomorrow off work as I have been working extra hours and we are picking up our pram system :happydance: so be a nice long weekend. I haven't slept well last two nights, really restless legs and just waking up - not good :( Hopefully that will stop tonight!

I'll check back later hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## Starglow

Oohh can't wait to know what pram you pick. :) best feeling when you finally order it. 

It has been a silly silly silly busy week for me that's for sure. Just today till 6pm to go and then 3 days off. I hope to get started on decorating colour ideas but I gave a load of yucky research and paperwork to to for work and house stuff. Still I'll be at home which will be great. 

I'm so tired from this week. It's unreal. 

My bump was so tight last night but I had such a lovely sleep. 

Right better face today lol

I'll be back later. Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## aileymouse

foxforce, I had restless legs all through my first pregnancy, was so annoying!

I'm kinda dreading working today as it's so cold and the days just go so slow.

We're going on holiday to Torquay in April hopefully. Staying close to home, just incase.

Anyway, hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## strawberry19

were going with hodge podge i love it buying some tomoro when get paid because its on sale till sunday night!


----------



## bluestarlight

Thanks itsychick, i hope its the end of the nausea too. The heartburn meds seem to be doing more for it than the zofran ever did :) its such a relief. 

My mom and I just spend the 4 hours this morning shoveling the driveway out from another foot of snow that fell last night...i don't think i can take anymore snow. We are running out of places to put it, some piles in our driveway are now 10 ft high, its crazy. 

Aileymouse, wow that is awesome he could feel the movement! my bean has been going crazy this morning after i have been resting at work from all the snow shoveling. Still can't feel from the outside yet but the kicks were definitely stronger. 

Starglow, that is awesome on starting the nursery. Since we live with my parents, we live in the 2 (large) rooms of the finished attic. We have to cordon off a space in the living room as the baby's room. For the first few months though we are going to use a bassinet in the bedroom so i won't have to go far for midnight feeds and such. 

hch, i bet having a hair cut and color feels awesome! i would love to go get one, my hair is getting super frizzy and its growing so fast now. Tried switching conditioners, nothing seems to help it.

So exciting that everyone is getting baby stuff! i have been eyeing websites but i'm really a hands on person. I'm waiting til after i find out the sex then i'm taking a trip to babies r us to play with baby stuff :D 4 more days! oh the slow torture of waiting from the excitement!


----------



## Itsychik

bluestarlight, I didn't realize you live in MA! I'm flying next week to visit my parents in Virginia... I've also been holding out on buying stuff until we know the sex (5 more days!!) then I'm going to stock up at Target and Babies r Us while I'm visiting :) Do you know any other "good" stores to find stuff? (Or Ashley, you either, in FL?) I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the snow stays away from D.C. so I don't have any flight delays!

I just got back from a big baby store chain in the Netherlands called "Baby Dump" (a friend of mine had her baby 2 weeks ago at 34 weeks... and another one had her baby last night at 41 weeks!) so I was getting gifts for them... and checking out possible stuff for us ;-) I'm actually really interesting in seeing price differences b/t the stores here and in the U.S. next week...

I'm going to have to look at the Mamas and Papas store just to see these themes the rest of you keep talking about :)


----------



## strawberry19

oohh beware when looking at the mamas and papas themes they are all so lovely!!! i would ay there is deffinatly something for everyone unisex, creams, bright colours and the pinks and blues! i love the hodge podge theme because its all bright colours but strong colours!


----------



## foxforce

Starglow I have already choosen my pram we ordered it beginning of Jan - Icandy Apple Jogger 3 Wheel option and a duckegg blue/green colour hood and footmuff and accessories, the carrycot only comes in black. 
Found some pics to give you idea can't find a pic of our colour option.

Itsy I'm sure you'll find allsorts in US, so jealous! lol @ Baby Dump - what a name :lol:

Strawberry I love the Hodge Podge colours too 

Bluestarlight sorry your having to deal with all that snow it's hard work huh Roll on Summer!!

My belly seems to have gone down last couple of days :wacko: hope thats the bloat gone... very strange
 



Attached Files:







Jogger.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 2









footmuff.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## foxforce

for some reason this pic didn't load...sorry :blush:
 



Attached Files:







carrycot pram.jpg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Ashley2189

i thought i posted earlier, and now it's gone! maybe i forgot to click "post" or something lol i can't even remember what i said. :(

anyway, i know one of the things was this - i SAW baby kicking me today! i'd had no movement all day then all of a sudden i got these nice strong kicks and was able to see my tummy popping out with them! looked so neat =) too bad OH is working and i'm home alone, i had no one to show. =/

itsy - i'm not too sure, almost everywhere sells baby stuff. ive been looking a lot at walmart. i think burlington coat factory is supposed to have some good baby stuff.


----------



## foxforce

Oh wow Ashley that's amazing :cloud9: Real shame oh isn't there :( I'm sure it will happen a few more times when oh is there ..... oh really want to feel something as strong .....

Also I think I have had post disappear too, annoying isn't it


----------



## Mama Afrika

Foxforce - great pushchair, how much was it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Starglow

Ooh nice buggy. I'll post mine when my laptop is fixed. 

I think it's Hch and Lilly who said they're going to also Read up on Hypno birthing. Any idea what book and cd you're going to get? There's loads and I don't know what to go for. 

You're all feeling your babies. I haven't felt anything yet. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluestarlight

lol, i normally love snow too, but this year has been insane with it. And i can't do fun things like sledding with my nephews. But shoveling is way worse pregnant than not pregnant, i just run out of energy much more quickly. I couldn't leave my poor mom to do the whole thing, she has arthritis in her knees.

Hmmm...stores, almost every department store will have a baby sections. Babies r us is all baby stuff and will be the most fun/selection but will be more expensive than other places. Good department stores would be Sears and Macy's. Sears has a lot of Carters brand clothes which tend to be very cute. Target has good stuff and there prices are nice. They will also have more equipment like strollers, bottles etc than most places. Walmart is very good on price but the one near me has a limited selection. 
If you want to look at maternity clothes Motherhood Maternity is very good and has a nice selection, especially bras of all kinds, but kinda pricey. I found there staff to be nice and they helped a lot if you had questions. Old navy also usually has some comfy clothes, got some nice lounge pants there but selection may vary depending on the store. Their prices are usually very good too. Oh, they have baby stuff too but more girl stuff than boys.

That is what is around here, they may have more or different stores in Virginia.


----------



## lilly77

morning everyone!

so... pram talk! Foxforce I love your pushchair...I think I mentioned before but we're very luckily being given a bugaboo bee pram from our friends, we're getting new accessories though (the canapy, foot muff and the snug) Don't know what colour yet but I like black and red - here's a pic. We're getting the Bibi cot in white from mama's and papa's - its one of the smaller ones as our room is small - but it still goes up until 2 years which is great! 

I don't know about you guys but i've been getting regular headaches and more recently nose bleeds!!! My gums are also bleeding - a bit gross. Is anyone else getting these pg symptoms? 

Starglow don't worry, I've been feeling the TEENIEST of flutters very occasionally and i've had a baby before! i'm concerned i'm not feeling more! you may have an anterior placenta like me? Honestly if I didn't know what to look for I probably wouldn't even feel them... jealous of you girls feeling kicks already!

There's a bit of a 'girl wave' amongst my friends, two of us are having girls, and yesterday I found out a third friend is having a girl too! She was team :yellow: at first though, I guess she caved at her 20 week scan! I've got one more friend who's preggers but she's in Oz and not finding out til the birth - am so excited to start updating with pink or blue for you guys!

Bluestarlight, thats mad about how much snow you have, its all over the news here about the freezing conditions in the US! 

I'm sick of the winter now, I'm looking forward to going hols next month. BUT I am starting to get a tiny bit nervous - thailand, 6 flights there and back, one boat - me pregnant AND with a 7 yr old child.. eek! I hope everything goes smoothly!
 



Attached Files:







images.jpeg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aileymouse

lilly, I love the bugaboo bee!
I too have been getting headaches, nose and gum bleeds, lovely stuff!

Have a good day all x


----------



## Starglow

Hi ladies. :)

Nice buggy :) love mine. Should be collecting it this Sunday. So we may look at bouncers and car seats while we're there. Waiting in now for the cot, mattress and cot top changer. Gonna suss out paint colours for hall, lounge and the nursary. Whatever I put on the walls for baby room will be subtle. If it's a girl I'm thinking a white based paint with a hint of pink through. Not sure on boys yet but with both I'll get wall stickers for colour and colourful curtains. Can't wait to get started. Just over a week till hopefully we'll know the gender :) 

I love having A day off to think lots about my little one. 

Xxx


----------



## lolley

Morning :)

This is my buggy, it is a travel system so has the car seat too but couldn't get that picture...

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/fillerredstar_l.jpg


wow that a big picture sorry ladies wouldn't go smaller :(


----------



## Starglow

Fab! Red and black seems popular. 

Oh and Lilly my gums are sensitive too which is normal in pregnancy. Dreading the dentist and hygienist in two weeks tho ewwwwwwww


----------



## lolley

I have been having really bad bleeding gums, and headaches ocassionally :(

And im still only feeling flutters no real kicks as such yet, does feel like there getting a little stronger now, so i wouldn't worry either as this is my 3rd!


Love all your choices of buggys and baby things so far, im really enjoying reading about what everyone has brought :)

off topic... had a new phone on wed, got the new blackberry torch. I wanted to access this site through it but the writing is so tiny i cant see it, anyone have a blackberry? and know of a way to zoom or make it bigger?


----------



## rachyh1990

well everyone i had a scan on wednesday and i know what i am having :D will update when i upload the pictures xxxx


----------



## Starglow

Lolley can't help you sorry. I'm an iPhone queen lol. 

Rach.... OMG you must be excited!!!!!!


----------



## Itsychik

wow, so I definitely didn't get any updates that more posts had been made!

Lilly, I've started getting headaches in the past week... they seem to be mostly centered on the left side of my head (weird, but uncomfortable). Also slight nose bleeding... but fortunately not my gums yet *crosses fingers*

I'm also only feeling flutters :( And not every day... and never at night! I read that many of you feel LO while in bed, but then I never feel anything. The timing seems to be random (in the morning, afternoon, or evening) and I only ever feel it when I'm sitting or standing really still.

I've also started making myself nervous... it seems like a lot of the ladies in the 2nd trim forum have recently had scans or blood work done and are getting lots of 'high risk' results for Downs or spina bifida. Now that our scan is getting closer, I keep convinving myself that *something* has to be wrong... :( *sigh*

We're also picking out a theme for the baby room. We're both convinced it's a boy, so only have 'boy' ideas at this point, but we're thinking of painting one wall light blue (and leaving the other walls white) and then painting dark blue stars/moon on the blue wall and white walls. I was searching on-line for bedding ideas and really liked this theme:

https://www.amazon.com/JoJo-Designs...TF8&coliid=I3IS9RAMK3J7B7&colid=3NIEEIDBBBK84

so many choices :)


----------



## Starglow

Awwwww your painting ideas sound lovely.

I know I'll be nervous going for my scan in 10 days but I can't wait to see my baby. It feels so long ago since my last scan. Fingers crossed everything is fine. X


----------



## lolley

itsy, im sure everytning will be fine :)

and i love the nursery theme and bedding its fab :thumbup:


----------



## foxforce

Afternoon all

Lolley I have a Blackberry Bold but my other half has the Torch but it's the same way to zoom you just press on the screen to magnify, youmaybe have figured it out by now!

My gums seem to bleed when I brush my teeth, headaches are regular for me and my nose isn't bleeding but is very sore inside like it has a scab :( not pleasant

Itsy I haven't really felt anything to say 'wow I've felt baby!' Just odd little things but could just be my tummy gurgling! try not worry, I'm sure we'll feel something soon.
I feel worried as my tummy is smaller :shrug: Love the theme you have picked :D

Loving everyones buggy's and prams, I liked the Bugaboo but wanted something with bigger wheels as we'll be out walking dog alot. We picked up our pram/car seat etc all looking lovely just need a baby now :lol: To who is it was who asked price, sorry I've forgot it costs us £700 for the lot including footmuff, cosy, car seat, carrycot, haven't got the isofix base yet, leaving that until later.

I'm thinking we'll get our cot bedding once baby has been born then can go with girl/boy theme as we'll be using moses basket first, that will give us a little more choice also.

Hope you have all had a good day, I can't believe how quick today has gone!


----------



## Flybee

Hey everyone

Finally caught up on everything, have been manic at work and knackered in the evenings so havent been on at all! At work now with that Friday feeling so thought I would catch up! 

Everyone's buggies look great, we went into mothercare a couple of weeks ago and picked out the Silver Cross 3D travel system, it was on offer so we got the car seat for free! Nothing like a good bargain!

I am not sure if I am feeling bubba yet, at night when i am relaxing i keep thinking I feel something and yesterday I had a listen and could that it was moving around heaps... cant wait to start feeling it properly with real kicks :)

I have my scan next friday, i am so excited... we arent finding out the sex but I just cant wait to see our little one again...

my tummy is definitely popping out now, will post a piccie over the weekend when i finally get round to downloading photos off my camera!

I have decided on the cot bedding from mothercare called My Jungle Family - think it is quote cute and colourful

I need to not be at work for a few days as it is driving me nuts - my boss has asked me to stay a bit longer before i start my mat leave - "just in case!"!!! Grrr

I also have to deal with the issue that my sister lives with me and i need to ask her to move out as she hasnt even suggested it yet!! I wont get started on that as you will have a full page of ranting!!

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to it being the weekend hooray!


----------



## Starglow

Ooh Flybee the sister thing = tricky! Good luck! 
My sister picked the jungle family mothercare theme. It's really lovely. I'm not going tO buy cot blankets and bumpers. Ill get 6 tiny blankets ( the holey ones) after scan. :) 

It's fun hearing what everyone is buying. X


----------



## Ashley2189

i can't believe so many of you have things picked out! i started looking at travel systems the other day, but when i'm home i'm supposed to be studying. once i *start* looking, it's over. I can't focus on anything else and no studying gets done! I thought I had picked out what I wanted, but then I read that once your child reaches a certain height there's a metal bar that seems to bang against their head. and it's not the max height for the stroller, it's before that. I read that some people just use a small pillow or blanket for padding. I'm undecided, it's a great price, and the stroller is only 17 lbs. with me being so small, i'd really like a very light stroller so i can get it in and out of my trunk by myself. Attaching a pic of it. BTW, my gums have been bleeding too. I bought a very soft toothbrush and that seems to have helped a lot, though I still bleed.
 



Attached Files:







graco travel system.jpg
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Starglow

Buggy looks fab Ashley. 

Morning all ( or middle of the night to some :) )

I'm completely exhausted. Not at all motivated at the moment. So many things I could be doing and I can't move from the sofa! Dropped hubby off to train for work early and had a chick flick watches by 10am lol. 

Think I'll push myself to go out. Wanna buy some paint sample pots and try them out. Bit of house work, cook Mexican dinner for tonight. effort lol! 

Anyone know when anti-natal classes start for us in the UK? I'm looking forward to meeting other local mums to be x


----------



## Mama Afrika

Happy saturday ladies! My gums have been bleeding too, went to the dentist and he said its normal, something to do with hormones.

You all have nice pushchairs, I'm torn between the oyster and the quinny buzz, but we probably won't get one till April.

3 days to my scan, woohooo!


----------



## Starglow

Only 3 days mamafrica!!! Yay xxx


----------



## aileymouse

morning all, feeling pretty rubbish today, woke up feeling really dizzy. Just rang out of hours docs and now waiting for a call back. See what they say. :(


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning all!

Aileymouse-- I had the same problem this morning. I was awake most of the night feeling nauseous (and throwing up most of the morning) and when I tried to take a shower I suddenly got really dizzy and almost passed out. I ended up on the floor in the bathroom and then spent the next 10 minutes throwing up some more :cry:

I actually just started feeling better about 30 minutes ago, but I was debating whether or not to try and call the doctor... I think it's okay now though.

We're babysitting my niece (DH's niece) today and tomorrow (she's 2). DH asked me this morning whether we should cancel since I wasn't feeling well, but I told him it would probably be good practice for if we EVER want another one


----------



## aileymouse

Hope you are ok itsychick. I haven' tfelt nauseous at all.

Docs think it's lebyrinthitis, but isn't too sure so doesn't want to prescribe anything. So I've got to see how it goes and go back if it gets worse.

I hate being pregnant.


----------



## Itsychik

@ aileymouse- seriously... pregnancy is NOT on my list of favourite things either. I actually used to have this 'picture' in my head of what it would be/feel like to be pregnant and I thought I would love it. Maybe that's why I dislike it so much... because it's totally opposite of what I expected!

We were visiting friends last night who had their baby on Thursday (so he was a day old) and he was SO cute! Seriously, the most adorable newborn I've ever seen (also big... 4 kilo's / ~9lbs). I just kept thinking, "this is the light at the end of the tunnel!!" Ah well... almost halfway there!


----------



## lolley

Hope you ladies are feeling a bit better now :flower:


----------



## Starglow

Aw I agree ..... Hope you're feeling better today. 

One week tomorrow till my scan. Luckily I was able to move most of my work that day so I can take everything in. I have a friend staying the weekend before so I won't be obsessing about the scan which is fab. 


Thought - funny how all bouncers seem to have buttons attached to vibrate your baby!!!! Arg. I just want a cosy simple bouncer. Most are either over the top or so basic they look painful lol. I'll have another look today. :) 

I'm getting neutral things cause I do not want to have to buy all this stuff again lol 

See you all later. Xxxx have a great day


----------



## lilly77

hi everyone..
aileymouse - i hope you're feeling better, saw your dizzy post on the main board..:kiss: And Itsy you too, wow thats scary! Hugs to you too xx

i'm also buying neutral things, well for the cot at least, I really like those colours and they also match my room (!) where baby will be for the first 6 months..

Starglow i'm not sure re antenatal classes, i'd like to find out too - i know its my 2nd but its been soooo long, 8 years, and it's DH's first so i'm wondering if we should look into it.

Did you girls see over on the main board FLGAL82 had her gender scan prediction wrong?!? remember she told us she's having a boy, well she's having a girl now!! I'll have to go change it on the first page... I hope mine was right!!

Mama Afrika only 3 more days til your scan woohoo!! 

5 more sleeps for me til my anomaly scan.. am a bit nervous but i'm sure everything is fine.. positive thinking and all that!

xx


----------



## lilly77

ok i've updated the first page as now also have a countdown as how many pink/blue bumps summer cupcakes will have!! I'm still predicting a 'girl wave'!


----------



## sianyld

lilly77 said:


> Did you girls see over on the main board FLGAL82 had her gender scan prediction wrong?!? remember she told us she's having a boy, well she's having a girl now!! I'll have to go change it on the first page... I hope mine was right!!
> 
> 
> xx


I just saw that too hun! OMG! thats mad isnt it! hope they got mine right,i've been on a little blue spending spree lol!!! Wat a total shock for her tho, still alovely one though xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Hi, feeling a bit better today....just hope it doesn't return again :(

Can't believe they got her scan wrong! Did she pay for a gender scan? I would be getting my money back!!

With my first I bought big stuff in neutral so that it can be used again. So now I only need the pram! 

xxx


----------



## strawberry19

hiya ladies just a quick pop in ever so busy glad to se everyone is okay but shocked they got FLGAL scan wrong! excited for my scan!!


----------



## Starglow

Great day :) was a fault with our x display pram so they have exchanged it for a brand new one in black. Black frame and seat part. Got it for £200 instead of £329 - great for brand new. I love it too. 

Then bought baby bath for £5 in ikea and really nice White deep chest of drawers there for £40! In our room for now but for all the baby gear. 

As we have to go back in two weeks to collect the pram we will look at buying gender things like curtains, light shade, lamp, changing mat, blankets , wall stickers etc. Today was the most fun baby shopping day we've had so far :) 

Feeling pretty off this weekend. Swollen glands etc but just getting on with things. Tummy was feeling very uncomfortable this morning and my boobs just ache at times. But still I'm a happy bunny. :) 

Xxxxxx


----------



## lolley

we brought a chest of drawers yesterday too, they are in the boys room until we move but plenty of room for baby clothes :)

mil and fil ordered our cotbed and matress last night, reaaly pleased with it :)


----------



## hch

hey ladies! hope itsy chick and aileymouse are feeling better ! and everyone else is ok:)

i have gone into serious baby item addiction! i cant stop buying! should really stop until i find out the sex! LOL! i have got 3 lots of newborn nappies and then 3 lots of the next size up , 24 packs of wipes, blankets, moses basket, muslin squares, 3 packs of vest , 3 packs of babygros, the blanket to come out of hospital with, socks, baby gloves for winter, scratch mittens , bibs, bottles, teats, dummies, steriliser, bottle warmer, thermal bags, flask for hot water, milk containers, baby gym and monitors!! OMG!!!! just looking for a bouncer, and cot , cot bedding and moses basket fitted sheets! need to order pram and then get a hospital bag and start doing that! one more week and im half way! and then 10 weeks til im 30 weeks! where has the time gone! im so oragnised this time round too! 7 days til my scan! im so excited! i keep having weird dreams about it being a girl! but last night i had one and i had a boy! all the girl dreams were mental! i kept giving birth to a toddler with glasses! hahahahahaha! anyway i feel as if im rambling so im going to sign off! speak soon :) x


----------



## hch

ooo i forgot to add that my OH bought me some fit flop boots and they tone your bum when you walk! :lol:


----------



## Starglow

OMG hch lol. You're way ahead of me hehe! I thought I was doing well with cot, mattress, cot top changer, Moses basket, pram, bath, drawers and play pen! it's fun. I want to be organised too. So much still to get. Not decided on bottles or monitor yet. I know if we can find out the sex of our lo I won't be able to help myself buying bits and pieces. Still need play gym but not in hurry for that, bouncer, cot sheets, changing mat, cot mobile along with mitts, grows, socks, hats etc. Yay. But so much. 

Ah it's nice to focus on these lovely things while we can. But hch you've done well. Only a week till our scans now. I've forgotten what time yours is at??? Mines at 1240. Cannot wait to see baby. It seems like so long ago since last time. 

X


----------



## Starglow

I think I'll focus on all baby house things first. Then when it's all sorted ( decorating other rooms too) I'll look at hospital bag and all that goes with that. X


----------



## Mama Afrika

Evening ladies, are any of you having a babyshower? My friends are throwing me one around week 34 and they're planning to get me loads of stuff, so I'm trying to slow down with the shopping until after the shower.


----------



## hch

wow your doing well ! we might be moving house so i havent bought any nursery furniture apart from looking for cots! :) my scan is at 1130 eeeeeeeeeek! so excited! hurry up and get here the 7th of feb!!


----------



## strawberry19

wow someones been busy buying!!!! just thought id share a few pics of things ive brought this weekend ... this is our room set which is coming next week, the pushchair and car seat my mum is getting us and i brought hodge podge cushion, cot bumper and changing mat in sale on mamas and papas.. also brought box of johnsons wetwipes and box of newborn size 1 nappies in asda event. mum picked us up a johnsons box and 2 blankets and some sleepsuits :) everything coming on with everyone so well!! within the next few weeks we will all know the sex's of our babies and birth will seem closer!! me and oh are really liking Noah for a boy and Scarlett for a girl what do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







0462cc0499de6e5501492e19555316a161e7292f.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1









415708300_1.jpg
File size: 1.3 KB
Views: 17









g.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 17









ProductImageTemplateV2.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 17









imagesCAIU0VTJ.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## strawberry19

Mama Afrika said:


> Evening ladies, are any of you having a babyshower? My friends are throwing me one around week 34 and they're planning to get me loads of stuff, so I'm trying to slow down with the shopping until after the shower.

not really sure about a baby shower but i might have a little get together with family and friends maybe not sure tho will see what they say!! my work collegues are buying me a basket full of little bits like clothes and changing bits and toys and my mum and mil are always picking bits up for us!


----------



## hch

i love those names :D and i love your nursery set x


----------



## strawberry19

aww thankyou :) eeeeek has anyone else started to get stretch marks anywhere!!!!!!!! my tummy is fine baby is currently having a boxing match with it!! but i noticed i have a few small ones apprearing on bottom of boob... nooooo


----------



## hch

i have stretch marks from my first baby but they have completed faded as they are nearly 10 years old! no new ones yet and i didnt get any with my 2nd baby either! i dont want anymore! LOL im also feeling baby loads! maybe i was wrong about having an anterior placenta! he defo gives a good kick!


----------



## strawberry19

aww bless thats so cute!


----------



## Mama Afrika

No stretchmarks here yet although i am prone to getting them. I've been moisturising twice a day with homemade concoctions of pure oils and butters, I hope it works!


----------



## lilly77

hi girls!

Wow lots of you buying stuff!!! I went a bit mental when I found out baby was a girl, just because I COULDN'T resist buying some girly stuff!! But i'm waiting for my baby shower now as I know i'll get really spoilt. I won't have a registry or anything as we/mil/parents will be buying the big stuff such as pram accessories/cot etc... 
I'm originally from south africa and also lived in the states and it was very common to have baby showers but i think its still *fairly* new in the UK - Think I will have mine around 7/8 months? I'm so excited it'll be in the summer! I'm really amped about having a summer baby too!

I haven't got any stretchmarks yet.. i had some small ones from growing on my hips, bum and inner thighs but they're 20 yrs old so VERY faded and small - i was really lucky and didn't get any with my son - but I never really had that HUGE belly as i'm so tall and my torso is ridiculously long so I think thats why.. I do go crazy on the bio oil though, twice a day AND in my bath... my skin has never been so soft!

End of this week is my anomaly scan!!! nervous!!!

one born every min tonight girls!! can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Starglow

Yay to One Born tonight. Lots to do before then lol! 

Been humming and hawing about what to do about putting on weight. I didn't want to be worrying about it. Obviously I'm happy putting on baby weight but I don't want to balloon out on top of that due to over-eating. If I'm eating properly and I gain loads that's fine but if it's due to eating too much I know down the line it will upset me. 
So ..... I've finally looked up the new Weightwatchers pro points system and actually worked it out. I'm going to follow it loosely with extra food while pregnant so I stay on track a bit. Then after baby arrives I'll be well used to it. You can use it with extra food while breast feeding. 
Feel much better actually just knowing that I'll be in control. Not promoting Ww lol just finding what might work for me :) ( not weighing myself at all by the way and not going to start)

Aaahhhhhhh better get on. 

Think we've gone back to Eoin as a first name for a boy and still loving Lara for girl ( pronounced laaah - rah not larra) lol. 

My head is buzzing with baby stuff x


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks to everyone for the well-wishes this weekend! I was feeling really awful on Saturday, but feel much better now...

Wow, I feel so far behind with preparations! I literally have bought 1 thing (a playpin/bed for downstairs) but nothing else (although we're getting the crib/bedroom furniture from a friend of mine). But hearing all of you guys makes me feel like I'm falling behind :blush: Hopefully after my scan (tomorrow!!!) I'll feel better about buying things :)

@ Strawberry- I love your names! I really liked "Noah" for a boy but I couldn't convince DH to like it (I also love "Taylor" but he veto'ed that as well :( ). Are you going to have middle names as well, or not?

@ Starglow- how do you pronounce "Eoin"? And I think "Lara" is lovely :)

@ Lilly- Where in South Africa are you from? I lived there for a little while in college (studied at UoFS in Bloemfontein) but I LOVED SA and enjoyed traveling there.

I have one stretch mark... which started at around week 10 and hasn't really gotten any worse (on my right hip, reaching towards my bump) but I've been using cocoa butter on it and I think it seems to be getting better...

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Starglow

Eoin is the irish spelling. Owen is the welsh spelling sounds as it's spelt. Or it can be spelt Eoghan lol but nooooooo. x


----------



## lolley

Morning :)

hope everyone is well, i hate mondays!

I am already bored at work, although have loads to do, and i am at uni tonight. So i end up having dinner really late, usually while watchin one born every minute. ugh and i'm on a stupid course tomorrow anyway moan over sorry :blush:

glad your feeling better itsy.

I love what everyone has brought already, seeing piccys of everyones things is fab :)
HCH - i thought i had brough a fair bit, but by goodness you have been busy, lol

I dont have any stretch marks from my previous pregnancies but i do have them from putting on weight in the past, none on my belly though mainly my thighs. Fingers crossed it stys that way.

Will everyone be choosing their final names after the scan? and is that what you will call bump from then on? we still have a list of names as long as my arm.

oh and DH was talking about finding out if blue or pink again. He is def changing his mind and i think he wants to find out. I have said though if we do, we wont be telling anyone, as their are certain family members that don't want to know. So it will be easier to stick with what were telling them now and then they think we don't want to know, really can't chance anyone slipping up.


----------



## lilly77

strawberry and starglow - love your names!! Owen is my brothers name - Starglow I agree with you on the spelling Eoghan reminds me of Eggnog :haha: probably because of that x factor contestant right!!

Itsy - I'm from cape town - I know its beautiful there isn't it!! Although I have lived in the uk for a total of 17 yrs now so i don't have a trace of my former accent! thank god! haha..

Lolley yay i'm excited youre finding out woohoo! will you tell us?!

We still love Ivy but we're not calling bump her name yet, gonna see when she's born if she suits it, so we'll have some back up names - haven't got those yet!

our boy names if anyone wants to hear for ideas - were Finn and Dexter.. I also really like Fred and Frank - old fashioned I know but DH didn't like them as much. 

Lilly is also my second name (Lyndsay is my first) so we *may* have lilly as a second name for her, maybe spelt differently. its such a big responsibility naming your child!


----------



## strawberry19

not sure about middle names itd have to be noah lewis after my oh's grandad or noah paul after both our dads as they are called paul but me and my dad arent on good terms havent been for a good few years.. maybe scarlett mae or something we havent really thought about it!!

not long till everyone knows what everyones having sooo excited!!


----------



## lolley

Yeah of course i will tell you on here, but it won't go any further than that.

is it Lilly next for her scan?
who's after that?


----------



## bluestarlight

Yay!! i just got back from my appointment :) its a....GIRL!! She is completely normal and healthy looking. I am at work now but i will post the scans up later when i get home. At first the tech was having trouble getting a good view and only glimpsed for a second and thought it was a girl but wasn't 100%. Then the doctor came in to look over everything and she was finally moving her legs around and said "yep, definitely a girl" :D Now i get to buy girl stuffs :) my sisters are so excited already.


----------



## Itsychik

According to our first page, bluestarlight has her scan today! anyone heard anything?

Mama Afrika- I see that you have yours tomorrow too! What time is your scan? Mine's at 5:00pm... which means I'll be super impatient at work all day :) ahhhh I can't wait!

Once we find out the sex we still won't be calling bump by his/her name. We refer to LO as "MT" (it's our nickname for him/her) and we'll keep using that until he/she is born :)

We have first and middle names picked out! Looking forward to actually *knowing* which one it's going to be! :)


----------



## strawberry19

aww yay another girly!!! congrats hun must be so happy!!!!

lolley whens your scan are ours the same dayagain 10th feb?


----------



## Starglow

Me and Hch are on Monday morning. :) 

Great day so far. Got loads done So far. Even got to buy a couple of nice tops. Dying another cardi navi now which will be handy. It's gorgeous sunshine here in Hampshire. Loving it :) been inspired and have eaten more salad today than I have in the last 4 months lol. 

Glad you'll be sharing your news here lolley yay!

Xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Hey, so I didn't refresh before posting... but I see the responses!

bluestarlight-- congrats on your little girl!! :pink: Lilly's been right so far about the girl trend :)

@ Lolly- I have mine tomorrow! And I think Mama Afrika does as well :) Exciting!


----------



## Starglow

Congrats bluestarlight. A girl. How fab x


----------



## strawberry19

lillys right about the girl vibe!!


----------



## aileymouse

congrats on your pink bump bluestarlight!

Today I have have mostly been lazy, not feeling 100% still so just taking it easy. 

xx


----------



## lolley

congrats bluestarlight :happydance:

wow all the scans are really soon now, i forgot about the 1st page, i should of looked there :dohh:

strawberry- yep mine is the 10th at 2.15 or 2.45 cant remember, what time is yours? 

we im at uni in a short while so going off for now. I will watch one born when i get back then have a catch up, have fun ladies :)


----------



## Starglow

Aileymouse sorry to hear you're still feeling yuck. Im in a constant haze, that's the only way I can explain it. I certainly feel it when I overdo it. I try and chill out when I can to make up for the busy times. 

Hope you're feeling well asap 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## strawberry19

mines at 10past 11 i think!! cant wait to find out!!! have nice time at uni
forgot about one born every minute wahey i love it!! 
my cot and chest of drawers coming end of this week and begining of next week would it be naughty to put them up when they come??


----------



## Starglow

Well I've put the chest of drawers up so i can start using it for baby stuff after scan next week. I would put the cot up but I've no room yet. X


----------



## strawberry19

ideal i dont feel so silly then!! i want to be able to put things away as i buy things instead of having to do a big sorting out day!


----------



## Ashley2189

congrats bluestarlight!! can't wait to see the photos!

i'm having my baby shower when i'll be 32 weeks (May 7th is the day we picked), and the only thing i have for baby is a stuffed animal that was given to me at Christmas! I'm going to be making a registry soon and guests will choose what to buy me from that. I know most of the big ticket items my family is buying. OH's parents have not mentioned buying a single thing! My parents are getting the crib, my grandma on my mom's side is getting the travel system, and i'm pretty sure either my other grandparents or *maybe* OH's fam will get the pack and play. but i want TWO pack and plays, since OH's mom will be babysitting for me anytime i'm in school and she has a VERY messy house! clutter everywhere, dirty floors, literally no space to walk! i'm always stepping over things and tripping. and she babysits OH's niece and as a baby the poor girl slept in her carseat ON THE FLOOR, and now sleeps on the couch or floor with blankets. my baby will NOT be sleeping anywhere (s)he can be stepped on! 

still haven't bought ANYTHING yet! the only thing i've picked out is the travel system. Hopefully sometime soon i'll be able to call my mom and have her go online at the same time and she can help me pick things out to put on the registry. clothes - i don't really plan on buying much. as a newborn, baby is most likey going to be inside the house 24/7 wearing a onesie. even outside, a onesie will be plenty. i fear the heat is going to be way too much. i can barely stand being outside during the summer, i dont want my baby having a heat stroke!


----------



## Starglow

Strawberry - Well we only have two bedrooms. So as baby is in with is first we have put the chest of drawers up in our room. Looks nice actually :) on the condition tho that only baby stuff goes in lol. As we have guests staying a fair amount we will be doing up the nursary ( paint, curtains etc) but leaving the double bed in there till 6 months after baby is born or needs the room. The cot will go up about 2 -3 weeks before I'm due in our room. So I'll have to wait to dress it till then which is annoying but I suppose I can look forward to doing it. If we had 3 rooms we would love to get the nursary ready asap but it's just not an option. We've discussed it at length :) 

I'll still be buying tho so everything is ready at the time. X


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone :wave:

Sorry not been on a few days as had a busy'ish weekend...hope I've done ok catching up you all have been so busy!

Loving the names :D we have a few I'll share with only you girls though no one else is to know :winkwink:Girl: Eliza, Mia and Eve. Boy: Caden.... lol Hopefully it will be a girl as struggling with boys names! 
No stretch marks for me yet thankfully :thumbup:
Not sure on baby shower, I would like one but it's down to a friend to arrange isn't it? I only have been to one before last summer, couldn't believe how generous people were.

Strawberry your nursery will look adorable, wish our room was bigger to get wardrobe in as well as doors

hch I have bought quite a bit but not quite as much as you I don't think, I got some more toiletries at Tesco as they have some Johnsons on offer including wipes. Think I have 6 packs of wipes not nearly as much as you :lol:

Lolley we have a short list of names but will decide once we see baby at birth. Yay for sharing your news! Think your scan is same time and day as mine 10th Feb 14.30 I think

Ailey hope you feel 100% soon :hugs: 

Bluestarlight congrats on team :pink: :dance: 

Struggling at the mo with sore nipples and constipation again booo! Had a busy day at work sooo tired. Got my mw appointment in morning so hopefully hear hb again.
Hope you all have a good evening

Speak tomorrow x


----------



## strawberry19

ahhh girlies need nappy help we are gonna use cloth nappies but gonna use disposies till the birth to potty ones fit how many newborn size 1 and newborn size 2 shall i get??


----------



## lilly77

Bluestarlight CONGRATS on your little girl!! Yay!! welcome to team :pink: !! I'll go update you now..

Mama Afrika and Itsy good luck for your scans tomorrow :kiss:

Ashley - oh i WISH we had the heat, I used to live in AZ but that was too hot... Is florida dry or humid heat? The summers in england are lovely really, if we have a good one that is!

re babyshowers - yep everyone LOVES buying cute baby stuff - I think we'll have ours beginning of May too ... I can't wait

:happydance:


----------



## Ashley2189

florida is extremely humid. you step outside and feel like you're in a sauna. then get attacked by mosquitoes. 

just want to let everyone know if you are religious and believe in the power of prayer, please pray for me and LO. Just received a phone call about my AFP screening for spina bifida and i've shown elevated levels of whatever they test for. they're trying to get me in for further testing asap. please pray that my baby does NOT have spina bifida, and will be healthy and happy. i'm a wreck, going to go try to relax in a bath.


----------



## Starglow

Aw Ashley Hun. Hold tight till they get u back in for more tests. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## lilly77

Hey... :hugs:

I just posted on your main board thread... How awful for you to be so worried like this.. I will pray for you and your baby that everything is fine.. You know this doesn't mean your baby definitely does have spina bifidia - I really hope you are ok Ashley.. we are here to talk!!!

Kisses and :hug: to you both xx


----------



## aileymouse

hope everything turns out ok ashley, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## strawberry19

hope everything will be oky ashley thinking of you!!X


----------



## Starglow

Wow just watched one born every minute...... Was a bit emotional! It always scares the hell out I'd me!


----------



## lolley

sending :hug: Ashley and positive vibes


----------



## lolley

Starglow said:


> Wow just watched one born every minute...... Was a bit emotional! It always scares the hell out I'd me!

just caught up with it :thumbup: i wish it was on for longer!


----------



## Starglow

I couldn't hold my breath if it was on any longer lol! I do love it but I come away feeling all tense and apprehensive. Xxxxx


----------



## lolley

lol i must admit i hold my breath too :)

i did have to look away when they cut the lady having the section, it doesn't normally bother me, but knowing i have had one and probably will have to have another, it was a little close to home :wacko:


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi all, I'm back home...here are the scans! she is so cute! Talked to hubby, he is just amazed we are having a girl. He wants to go shopping and look at things this weekend :)
 



Attached Files:







baby19wks2.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4









babygirl19wks3.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bluestarlight

:( oh ashley i just read your posts! that is so stressful for them to call you and tell you something like that. I hope everything is fine and the extra tests show that baby is perfect for you. :hug:


----------



## Starglow

Ashley- I hope your tests come through quickly for you. Hope you're ok hun. 

-------/

One thing that One born every minute taught me last night, is I am not gonna eat a lot coming up to my due date!!! OMG that's what that young girl did and ewewww look what happened. Ewwwwwwww every episode is getting more freaky for me! 

Anyway, I hope everyones day goes smoothly x


----------



## lilly77

i agree with you starglow - one born every minute last night kind of freaked me out!! I couldn't watch some of it...! Also, the girl.. er.. 'shitting herself' all over the table...ew ew ewww! I know its normal... but, arrgghh! luckily that didn't happen to me in labour.. but its kind of a different thing when its broadcast on national television!

PS Bluestarlight your little girl is beautiful :kiss:

PPS only one more week til we're HALFWAY THERE GIRLS!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Starglow

Yeah Lilly that's why I won't be eating too much. That's why she was shitting like that. I know it can happen but I didn't realise it could be a constant thing. Oh yuck! After that I seemed fine watching the c-section! Now that's saying something lol.


----------



## Starglow

Altho OMG that lady could see them cutting her in a reflection. Think if that was me I'd have passed out!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations on the pink bump blue!

Strawberry19 - I'm using disposables at thhe beginning and switching to cloth, so far i have 2 jumbo boxes in size 1, 2 in size 2 and 1 in size 3. I hope thats enough.

Ashley - I'll be praying for you.

I have my scan at 2.50!!!


----------



## Starglow

I'll be checking back to see Mamafrica. Good luck xxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

You are in my thoughts Ashley, fx'd everything is absolutley perfect, sorry you have to go through any worry :hugs: Try not stress too much. :flower:

Congrats on the lovely scan pics Bluestarlight :D

Good luck Itsy & Mama for your scans today...so exciting!

Strawberry I'm doing just as you are dispo's then cloth once they have grown a little, so far I have 3 packs of newborn, a friend of mine said she used upto 10 nappies a day at first, so not sure how many we'll need :shrug: At what age do you think of starting your cloths at, I haven't researched this much I thought a month old?? 

Not watched One Born yet I was fast asleep on the sofa by 9pm!

Just back from mw appoint, heard bubs heartbeat again :cloud9: they are still tucked right low down into my left side which mw said is unusual as normal in the middle of tummy at this stage, must be comfy there!


----------



## Itsychik

Good afternoon ladies!

@ Ashley- I'll be praying for you hun! :hugs: I've seen a lot of posts recently about people getting high risk results in their blood tests, but then everything coming out perfectly at the scan (I understand that the blood tests can be unreliable). Will they be scheduling you for a scan sooner? I hope so!!

Mama Afrika- Good luck at your scan!!! Mine's at 5:00pm (NL time... so 4:00pm UK time). Can't wait!

Bluestarlight- I love your pictures!

ahhhhhhhhhhh I wish I could watch One Born Every Minute!! Just hearing you guys talk about it makes me really curious! Although good advice not to eat too much in the days leading up to delivery. I read a book about a woman who got laxatives/suppositories from her doctor which she was planning on using when she first started feeling contractions (so that she could use the bathroom at home, and not shit on the table!) And when I read it I was thinking, that's such a great idea! I know it's "normal" and "no big deal" but I still hope it doesn't happen to me!


----------



## lilly77

Itsy and Mama Afrika - good luck for your scans today !!!!!!!!!!!!!! So by tonight we'll know what you girls are having! 

exciting

With regard to preventing poo on the delivery table (!!!) I specifically went to the loo once I was in labour but at the start so I could move around and such... maybe don't eat too much fruit/dried fruit just before as they make your stomach work.

I'm actually thinking I shouldn't be watching OBEM anymore as its getting so graphic and I don't want to be picturing whats going on down there while I'm in the pain of labour..! When I was in labour with DS , as I obviously couldn't look down there, you deal with the pain but its blissful ignorance of what it actually looks like. Well, now I know and it ain't pretty!

I've been feeling pretty crap lately, I've got an ingrown toenail (nice) and I'm on antibiotics for that which in turn is giving me thrush.. GAH!!! I HATE taking antibiotics for this very reason! My dad is a doctor and he wanted to rip my toenail out but I refused!! Its a mild case, I think... I'm hoping it will clear up soon. 

Ashley how are you? I hope you're doing ok :hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## hch

congrats on your pink bump bluestarlight! and good luck to the girls with there scans today! 


huge hugs Ashley my friend had a high risk and everything turned out to be just fine will be praying for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawberry19

ive been over to the natural parenting bit on here and most ladies said their newborns fitted into birth to potty cloth at about at month old some took a little longer as they had to chunck out! lol i just dont want to be having to buy cloth in different sizes all time its cheaper to get a birth to potty stash going and use disposys at first. i noticed tho that new unopened packets of nappies sell well on ebay!! .. mad!! never thought of buying pampers on ebay!! lol so ateaslet can sell any unused packets after!

one more week till we are half way through so excited!!!!!!!

loved one born every minute last night!!


----------



## Ashley2189

Hey everyone, thanks for all the positive thoughts. I was such a WRECK yesterday! I sat in the bath crying, then LO gave me a few nudges and I could just imagine my baby saying "it's ok mommy, don't cry". i know it sounds silly, but it made me feel a little better. I preoccupied myself by doing an hour of some pretty vigorous yoga while I waited for OH to get home. I know a lot of people get incorrect results with the blood test. Spina bifida is the second most common birth defect if i'm not mistaken, with the least severe form being the most common. I'm really hoping it was just some sort of mistake. I'll be waiting with my phone in my hand every day until the clinic calls back to tell me when my appointment will be. They're trying to squeeze me into the very first time that becomes available. I think I read someone say in my post on the main board that even tylenol can affect the results, and i WAS taking tylenol every now and then for my back! So maybe it was just a wrong combination of things that skewed my results. Anyway, I'm a lot more calm now. Still worried, but not crying. I'll def let everyone know when I get my appt and what they say! :hugs:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ladies!

Just got back from our scan (and afterwards we had a regular mw appointment).

and....

TEAM BLUE! :blue: Prediction was right!! :cloud9: Now we can go shop-crazy :happydance:

We also saw an anterior placenta (boo) which explains why I haven't felt much strong movement. But LO was moving around lots and doing summersaults and everything else looked great! I've attached a pic :)


----------



## lolley

congrats itsy :)

and what a lovely clear picture


----------



## lilly77

Congrats again Itsy!!! Team :blue: yay we need some boys around here!! gorgeous pic.. I'll go update you! I wonder what team mamaafrika is on,she must have had her scan by now too?

xxx


----------



## hch

Congrats Itsy! :D


----------



## hch

fab pic too! hello blue bumpie :)


----------



## bluestarlight

:D congrats itsy!! awww, he is adorable!


----------



## Mama Afrika

It's a girl! I was surprised as I'd had a dream it was a boy, but we're really happy! She was really wriggly and we saw her yawn! 

Congratulations itsy!


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks ladies!! :)

Mama Afrika- Congrats on team pink!! :pink:


----------



## lolley

yay another pink :) congrats mama afrika

please can people srpinkle pink dust my way, im positive its a boy and i really dont mind, but obviously it would be nice to get a pink one with already having 2 blues


----------



## aileymouse

Itsy congrats on the blue bump!

Mama Afrika, congrats on the pink bump!

I have 2 weeks to wait for my scan now....2 weeks too long!

About OBEM I had an enema when I had my daughter as the midwife convinced me it'd help with contractions to have empty bowels. So yeah...there was no pooing oon the table from me! lol!!

I'm feeling better today, although work was such a long day, I hate my job, I hate my boss and I can't wait to leave!!

Anyone struggling with sleeping? or getting comfy at night?? I'm terrible which doesn't help my moods....


----------



## lolley

wow i cant believe they gave you an enema :shock: i thought they were not allowed to do this any more?

I worked in nursing homes a long time ago and it was stopped as it is classed as abuse! I was under the impression it was the same for pg ladies?


----------



## strawberry19

wow congrats on team blue and team pink ladies!!!


----------



## aileymouse

lolley said:


> wow i cant believe they gave you an enema :shock: i thought they were not allowed to do this any more?
> 
> I worked in nursing homes a long time ago and it was stopped as it is classed as abuse! I was under the impression it was the same for pg ladies?

it's nothing like what they used to do. It was literally like 5mls of saline, then told to hold on to it for a minute then go toilet. sorry for the tmi. but it really wasn't bad at all.


----------



## lolley

thats good to know, thank you :)

i think its a good thing they are doing it again, thanks for the info :flower:


----------



## lilly77

congrats and welcome to team :pink: mama afrika!!!! yay! I'll go update you..

Lolley - here's some :pink: :dust: for you, you know I was the same even though I had one boy, and I would've loved a boy too.. but I know how you feel.. I think the girl wave will include you! What symptoms have you had?

Aileymouse that sucks about your job, to be honest my job has me in tears sometimes, its so hard to get regular work and there's lots of bitching and politics.. sometimes I want to leave too! 

I'm not having trouble sleeping but my back is aching a lot and its really uncomfortable.. 

anyway congrats on the scans again ladies! woohoo! whose next after me on Friday?

x


----------



## lolley

Thanks Lilly :)

I really dont mind if i have a boy just would be nice to have a girl too :)

hmmm symptoms....
not that many really, well nothing significant...

bad cramps at first,
nausea at times,
dizzyness and headaches ocasionally

the above i had with both boys

this time i have had different...

sore boobs, nipples still a little sore,
dry skin and hair and spotty which is still the same.

Thats it really.


i am having trouble sometimes sleeping i am getting achey hips when i lie on my side.


----------



## strawberry19

i find it more comfy to lay on my side with a pillow under bump and my leg over bottom of pillow.. sounds awkward but its really comfy!! 

not sure who is next after you lilly me and lolley are next thursday... woohooo


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Itsy on team :blue: Lovely scan and Mama on team :pink: Hope they were great experiences for you
Girls are definately leading the way, I would love some pink dust also although I would be happy just to have a healthy baby :D

I had a terrible restless sleep last night, couldn't get comfy and restless legs booo :( And just a a terrible wave of nausea

Managed to catch up on OBEM I have already thought about the toilet issue in labour as seen it happen lots in my job and I'm sure it's last thing your worried about at the time but afterwards I would be devastated, must admit I think I should watching that programme - the manipulation and cesearean horrified me :-k My tat would be destroyed if I have cesearean, thats all I could think! 

Have a good day all x


----------



## lilly77

morning :kiss:

Strawberry i do the same with my pillow - very comfy!!

Lolley - my pregnancy wasn't that different this time from my DS, I mean it was a bit different but not night and day. 
With DS I had: v mild nausea, didn't put on much weight apart from in front
With this one i've had: bad nausea, some throwing up, weight around my hips and bigger sore boobs
Old wives tales predicted both boy and girl... i really thought I was having another boy..

Foxforce - I'm also terrified of c-section - i've had natural birth before so unlikely I will need one but it does look scary! i'm VERY squeamish...

here's some :pink: :dust: to you too foxforce and healthy babies for all of us :kiss: - i know i'll be nervous on friday... i hope bubs is ok!


----------



## Itsychik

omg foxforce, your point about your tattoo and a c-section! I'd never even thought about that! We'll just assume it's not going to be an issue :)

Speaking of tattoos... I was wondering. I used to hear people telling me stories that if you had a tattoo on your back that they wouldn't be able to give you an epidural through the ink. Anyone else heard this or know if it's true? (or maybe people just told it to me at the time to scare me!) :)

I've also been having trouble getting comfortable while sleeping. I really prefer to lay on my stomach but it's getting more and more uncomfortable (even with using my knee for leverage), and my hip starts to go numb when sleeping on my side sometimes. I'm thinking I should invest in one of those 'pregnancy pillows'...


----------



## aileymouse

Strawberry, I sleep the same was as you with a pillow!

Itsychick, it's rubbish about the epidural and tattoo thing :)


----------



## lolley

i have a pillow too,but wanted to wait as long as possible to use it, but i think it is now needed.

yep the tattoo thing on the back is not true :)

as for a section and tattoos, it wont ruin them at all. They cut you so loe you cant even see it when wearing a bikini and my scar is like a little white pencil line, seriously its not hat bad. I will see if i can get a piccy one of the days to show you.

Also i was petrified when they told me i had to have one with my 2nd but i am being completley honest when i say... the op itself really want too bad, as they say it did just feel like a bit of pressure in your tummy. Again being honest i will admit that the recovery wasn't nice.

any questions about it, please ask i really dont mind and might be able to give reassurance.


----------



## foxforce

lolley said:


> i have a pillow too,but wanted to wait as long as possible to use it, but i think it is now needed.
> 
> as for a section and tattoos, it wont ruin them at all. They cut you so loe you cant even see it when wearing a bikini and my scar is like a little white pencil line, seriously its not hat bad. I will see if i can get a piccy one of the days to show you.

I need one of those pillows Lolley! Especially after last night! :sleep:

It will probably ruin my tattoo as it goes low so if I do need one, if I can opt for it to be to the left side and higher up that would be great :rofl: I know the scar is very small after seeing it on a couple of friends. It was seeing the enormous incision on OBEM - frightened me!


----------



## lolley

i think it would be fine even through a tattoo.

The incision on obem didnt look great i know, i thought the same myself. Anyway hopefully non of you will end up having a section and will all have lovely natural births :)


----------



## bluestarlight

Congrats Mama Afrika on your pink bump :)

Sending girl dust to you lolley and foxforce.

I am so tired today...more snow and ice falling from the sky. But it was my husband that kept me up. He comes home from work around 9:30pm and he had a meeting on his computer, and both our computers are in our bedroom. Well, the meeting was over by 10:30 but he stayed on chatting with his work friends >:-( kept me up well past midnight when i asked him a few times to turn it down or put headphones on. So today i'm overtired and feeling hormonal for the first time. 

I do a body pillow and a rolled up blanket when i'm sleeping. I have one on each side of me because my hips get numb too so i flip over a lot. This way i always have something to prop a leg up on or to shift about while i'm sleeping so i get comfy without fully waking up.


----------



## hch

congrats mama afrika on your pink bump! 



> sore boobs, nipples still a little sore,
> dry skin and hair and spotty

my symptoms are the same! plus the morning sickness but with my boys my skin was fab and so was my hair! my skin is awful! so dry and spotty and nothing i use is clearing it up! its like being a hormonal teenager again! everyone is saying girl but im not convinced i think baby is teasing me! only 5 days til i find out! 

I like sleeping on my back but am finding it uncomfortable now , infact any position is uncomfortable! i lie with a pillow between my legs aswell :)


----------



## Ashley2189

LO was showing off last night! gave me a couple of kicks so I grabbed OH's hand. he left it there for a while, felt ONE kick, then baby was still. as soon as he moved his hand i started laughing because baby gave two kicks. so OH put his hand back and was playing with the baby for at least 15 minutes. baby was kicking, squirming, rolling around, flipping over. just going crazy! OH would poke gently and baby would kick back! it was so cute, i love that he can feel the baby. makes me feel like he can be part of the pregnancy and know that his baby is actually a real living person inside of me!! :D


----------



## Starglow

Hiya. Read everyones posts earlier. Just popping on to say hi :)

Awwwww two people In work commented how nice my bump is! Nice to hear xxx

Back later xxxhope you're all ok xxx


----------



## lilly77

wow ashley thats awesome!! I think I have a few weeks to go til that happens for me...

hey starglow, nice bump ! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Starglow

Lol Lilly. 
Ashley that sounds amazing .... X


----------



## lolley

can we see this nice bump of yours :winkwink:


----------



## lilly77

yeah girls we should do 20 week bump pics!! mine's bigger but unfortunately my bum has grown at the same pace :help:


----------



## lolley

agreed next week 20 week bump piccys :)


----------



## Starglow

Lol!!! Yeah i really should take some bump pics. :)


----------



## Itsychik

I think my bump has grown in the past week as well!

I won't be on much next week (visiting family in the U.S.!) :happydance: But I'll take a picture and post it when I can :)

I'm curious to see all our bumps!


----------



## hch

hahaha my bum is defo growing! started pregnancy work outs properly this week on my bum and legs! it should prevent it from growing anymore! LOL! im up for a 20 week pic will post mine on monday! :D


----------



## aileymouse

I will do a 20 week bump picture too. :D


----------



## lolley

yay all these piccys are going to be fab, its exciting waiting for everyone to post :)


----------



## strawberry19

il do one next week when im 20 weeks too :)


----------



## Ashley2189

ooh, 20 week bump pix will be fabulous! I've had fellow classmates commenting the last few days on how they can actually tell i'm pregnant now lol i just dyed my hair dark brown (used to be blonde) so every time i would get up for something i felt like the whole class was staring at either my hair or my bump! lol


----------



## strawberry19

aww cute ashley!! i need to dye my hair! cant decide what colour to dye it though! my bump looks huge!! especially when i wear baggy clothes!


----------



## Ashley2189

lol i decided to just dye my hair the color of my roots since i dont feel like dying it anymore for a while. OH has never seen me with "natural" hair color before! he said i should keep it this way ;)


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone, 

( just lost my post I'd written so I'll do a quick one)

Yucky meeting re maternity leave/ pay today between working. Dreading it as it'll be complicated and I'll have a battle on my hands :( can't wait till 6.30/7pm to finish for the week. 

Have friend staying this weekend which will take my mind off my scan on Monday. 8 weeks between scans seems like a lifetime to me. My friend in France gets scanned every month and seen every two weeks. That's the norm! 

Hubby has started rubbing my bump lots this last week which I love. ( unprompted :) )

He's gonna take some bump pics for us next week. Nice for the half way point I agree. 

Hope everyones ok, 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## lilly77

hi girls
well I woke up to a massive nose bleed, sore muscles from the gym and sore throat.. not the best night sleep and now I feel even worse! AND even stranger DH's nose just started bleeding too!! (he is prone to nose bleeds - but funny we're getting them at the exact same time!!) BLAH...

Can I ask you girls a question as I am quite worried... do you feel your baby move every day, if you've felt them move yet... i'm having real quiet days sometimes and usually she moves early morning (like now) or late at night... but she's been a bit quiet and its worrying me!! are you supposed to feel movement every day now?!

ALSO I had a dream last night that she came out and she had a giant hook nose!! LOL!!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

@ Lilly- After I started feeling LO (flutters) I felt them about once a day... but for the past few days I haven't felt much at all. A few days ago I felt a first "real" kick (I almost jumped b/c I was so surprised!) but nothing since then. When we saw LO in the ultrasound jumping around I felt nothing, but was at least relieved to see him there :)

My mw reinforced that due to the anterior placenta it would be likely to go for periods without feeling anything at all, until LO gets a little bigger and the placenta thins out a bit and makes it easier to feel. I'm sure your LO is just fine! :) You'll get to see her again soon! :hugs:


----------



## lolley

Morning :)

im feeling rubbish today, just overtired i think :(

Lilly- i do feel baby most days but i also have quiet days too, so i get the doppler out on those days, just makes me feel better.

Starglow - hope the meeting goes well

Ashley - your hair must look great for hubby to like it better :)

Strawberry and fox force - 1 week today until our scans :happydance:


Dh thought he felt lo move last night, he was sat for ages with his hand on my tummy, i keep saying did you feel that one, response was always no. Then i had a movement where i didnt ask and he said was that it moving? he got really excited but then lo didn't move again :dohh:


----------



## lilly77

Thanks lolley and itsy - I got the doppler out and heard her but she was v low down and faint - think the placenta is right in the way today!! Xx


----------



## Flybee

Hey everyone 

Congrats on all the scans and team pink & blues...

Sorry work & life have been manic so havent been able to get on recently!

I am still not sure if I am feeling the little one move, occasionally i have felt something that could be a kick and more flutters.... 

Lilly - i also get my doppler out to have a double check - there seems to be so many noises going on at the moment it is tricky finding the HB but when I do I dont move! 

We have our 20 week scan tomorrow so hopefully everything will be OK and we will see it boucning around all over the place!

We are definitely sticking with being Team Yellow!

I started Pregnancy Yoga yesterday, it was sooo relaxing which was great

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## strawberry19

oooh congrats on bing able to stick to team yellow flybee! i just couldnt do it haha!

eeek one week till i will know im so excited!!! ive started to feel bub from the outside at times but everytime i grab oh's hand bub stops and wont do it again for ages lol its not all the time i can feel it on the outside tho.. strange!! deffinatly getting stronger now!

hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## lilly77

Flybee what time is your scan? Mine's tmrw too at 2.20pm.. We're not telling them we already know the sex.. Congrats on staying team yellow, I think we might do that next time, if there is a next time! GL for tmrw xx


----------



## Starglow

Just been looking at my bump before bed and it's definatly getting more round at the front. Looking forward to taking some pics for my diary and on here of course. 

Ooooohhhh I wonder what I'm having. Hope they can see on Monday. I'd love to know :) 
I honestly don't have boy or girl feelings now. No idea!

Thank goodness I've a day off tomorrow. Nice day planned to myself before a busy weekend. 

Nite xxx


----------



## lilly77

wwoohoo 20 week scan today!! Am excited and nervous.. Starglow only a few more days til your scan.. exciting :happydance:
Flybee - good luck today, post some pics up and I'll do the same! 

hope everyone else is feeling ok x


----------



## Starglow

Good luck with your scans today :)

I'm so lucky to work 4 day weeks but by Fridays I'm always a wreck with exhaustion! Feel yuck and have throbbing headache :( hope it goes as got lots to do!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Lilly and Flybee-- good luck at your scans!! I look forward to seeing some pics :)

Starglow- just a few more days!! If you have a busy weekend, hopefully the time will fly by till you get to see your LO :)

I work at home on Fridays (yay! :happydance:) so I'm getting some things done and packing because DH and I fly TOMORROW to the U.S.! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the snow doesn't make it to Washington D.C. and delay or cancel our flight... :nope:

have a great weekend!!


----------



## lolley

Good luck today ladies with your scans looking forward to the piccys :)


----------



## bluestarlight

Itsy, it looks like it will be raining in DC tomorrow, not snow so shouldn't cause too many problems. 

:) I am loving all these scans! all happening around the same time and everyone being so excited. 

I am feeling much better now, I haven't been sick in days. Still having some nausea but not nearly as bad. I feel so much better. I even ate a tiny piece of a cheeseburger 2 nights ago, i haven't been able to touch meat with a 10 foot pole. 

Oh and i just found out this morning that my sister is pregnant too! she just took a test, now our kids will only be a few months apart. She already has 2 sons though but this is awesome! we are really close.


----------



## Starglow

Aw that's great news you're feeling better Hun. There will only 7/8 months between my niece and my baby which is fab. I'm really close with my sister and we always hoped we'd have kids around the same time. X


----------



## lolley

awww how lovely for you both to have sisters that are pregnant 
The babies will be so close :)

so i think im going to be looking like a jacket potato by the end of this pregnancy, im eating so many :blush:
Ive not been nauseus for a little while now but im still off greasy food :sick:


----------



## strawberry19

i love jacket potatoes lolley!!!

great news about your sister bluestarlight!! my oh's brother and his girlfriend are expecting too and due 4h august so only going to be 5 weekish between these 2 so there will be baby cousins very close in age! im excited!!

grr but im a little annoyed today i oredered something off of littlewoods on weekend to be delivered on tuesday well apparently they tried then but left no card so i went online through littlewoods and tried to get it sent yesterday same happened apparently they tried to deliver but no card was left and the same today!!! i have no number to ring them on gonna have to look on site in a bt... they dont usually have a probelm getting into the apartment building but ive had no card left and even left a note on my flat door to say leave with a neighbour but none of them have had it left there so i dunno if thy can get in the building or not yet apparently im meant to have had these cards left with me!!.. even more annoyed that they have been trying to deliver around 10 am wehn im at work when i checked it out at after 3pm delivery!! grrrr...... lol stupid parcels!


----------



## Starglow

Well I got my housework done slowly as I wasn't feeling great. Waiting for hubby to arrive home to go out and get shopping and nice pampering things for me. Painting my toenails will be interesting lol

Is it 5 months when it's safe to paint when pregnant? Can't remember. Anyone know? 

I wonder how the girls scans are going today. Lilly it'll be your fourth lol! Very fab tho.


----------



## strawberry19

umm think so starglow just make sure the room your painting is well ventilated!.. lots of ladies paint during pregnancy most paints are safe now its just the old lead paint or something while stripping walls thats unsafe but thats only in very old houses... again dont quote me on that cause i might be wrong!!

hope the girls scans gone okay today!! getting jealous i want mine!!


----------



## aileymouse

Hope the scans are going well!

I seem to be waiting ages for mine, still got 11 days to go! 

xxx


----------



## lilly77

hi girls!! i posted a looongg thread on the main board about my scan experience.. was ok.
Baby girl is PERFECT though which is such a relief and she is just sooo beautiful... I'm so pleased that she's healthy and measuring great for her dates...
Here's the one pic I got from today: xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG02180-20110204-1727.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilly77

Starglow and Hch you're next woohoo!! hope this weekend goes fast for you both xxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations lilly!


----------



## lolley

gorgeous picture lilly :) x


----------



## Starglow

Awwww Lilly she's sweet :)
I'll go read your thread on main board. 

One of my girlies came over ( surprise visit). Hadn't seen her since she moved away 3 months ago. First thing she did was ask to feel my bump. The whole bump lol. At least she asked first and it's a caring thing. Still amuses me.


----------



## Starglow

So many wee's in the night! Lol. 
Fun day. Friend arriving about 10/1030. Total girlie day of shopping, dinner, cinema etc. I hope my energy levels are better today. She's staying overnight. Rainy weather so can't really walk will have to drive which is a shame. The last time she was here I was actually already pregnant but didn't know it lol. I remember I was gasping for breath walking home with her thinking it was just heyfever haha!

Hope you all have nice weekends planned and that all ladies and bumps are doing well x


----------



## lilly77

starglow - wees in the night ME TOO!! like, 3 right before bed and once or twice during the night. Its really annoying especially when you're all tucked up in bed and don't wanna move!
your day today sounds lovely!...I'm hanging with my boys today then my brother is taking my son down to our parents in oxford for the night as me and DH are going to a friends birthday party in shoreditch house tonight - don't know WHAT I will wear but I do feel like dressing up! I'm going up to oxford tomorrow for the day to see the parents and fetch ds - should be a nice weekend.

i'm finally feeling every day movements now! So figured it out, baby moves every time I eat! She obviously loves food. I just can't stop looking at her picture, I'm SO in love already!! I can't believe its another 20 whole weeks til she's here.. I can't wait to meet her :kiss:


----------



## Starglow

Sounds like a nice weekend hun. 

Oh ouch ouch ouch. I've got carpal tunnel syndrome in my hands. It's so sore. Water retention in my palms and fingers. Feels like my hands are burning. Hope it hoes fast. Not nice. Anyone had this?


----------



## aileymouse

Hope you all have a good weekend. 

I'm off to get my hair cut in a bit. 

My sister had carpel tunnel syndrome throughout her whole pregnancy, it went after she had the baby.

xx


----------



## Starglow

I've read up on this burning hand thing. I really hope i don't have this for the rest of my pregnancy. Thing is i play the piano all week for work which isn't good for this at all! Hummmm. Sitting with my hands raised. But I'm waking with the blood circulation cut off from my hands and lower arms most mornings and need to do the opposite making sure to keep my arms down so the blood can get back. Bloody hell. I can't do both lol


----------



## hch

awww lilly gorgeous pic! :) 


IM HALFWAY!!!!!!!! omg how quick is it going! 2 days til scan aswell!! :D

im off out tonight too for my friends birthday! have spent all week looking for something to wear! i went to topshop and bought a few tops but none of them were for going out! im going to see if i can fit into some of my dresses i bloody hope so!


----------



## strawberry19

aww hope you ladies find soemthing nice to wear!!and have fun!! im going to oh's brother and sister in laws tonight for tea and catch up we dont see them very often so thatl be nice!!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Starglow said:


> Sounds like a nice weekend hun.
> 
> Oh ouch ouch ouch. I've got carpal tunnel syndrome in my hands. It's so sore. Water retention in my palms and fingers. Feels like my hands are burning. Hope it hoes fast. Not nice. Anyone had this?

I have it, such a pain! And my GP was no help. I thought about ordering wrist bands on ebay as its so painful when I type but I have to at my job. Hopefully it will go away soon.


----------



## hch

ooo i just realised i have some topshop maternity spanx pants! LOL! i may be able to squeeze into a dress after all! 

carpel tunnel syndrome sounds awful! hope you can get something to help you with the pain x


----------



## lolley

im going to the loo lots in the night too :(

carpel tunnel sounds horrible, hope it goes quickly.

hope you all find something to wear, sounds like you all have fab weekends planned. My plan is to do as little as possible :)


Happy 20 weeks hch :happydance:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I'm at the airport waiting to board my flight (there's LOTS of wind in NL this weekend, so I'm hoping we won't have a delay) but I just caught up on the past few days...

Lilly, beautiful scan!!! She's adorable :) Glad you were able to see that everything looks good. Did they confirm the gender for you there as well?

hch- happy 20 weeks!!

Sorry for those of you with carpal tunnel symptoms :( I can't imagine how annoying that must be!

I hope you all have fabulous weekends! 

Time to board my flight :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies and happy weekend

Sorry been either too tired or too busy to get on and post..still not sleeping great :( restless legs figured I need to prevent my feet getting warm to help with that

Lilly gorgeous scan :cloud9: I will go read your post on the main board soon... on the movement thing of lil baby ... I haven't really been convinced I have felt movement, I feel twinges low down and like a pulse which could be movement :shrug: nothing definate :nope: but baby is laying low down so maybe that's why? I'm starting to think I have anterior placenta....Great your feeling regular movement now :flower: Have a good day with your boys 

Starglow so sorry you having a mare with work and your maternity pay, just what you don't need! Hope you have a lovely weekend although busy and great day with your friend and your carpel tunnels settles soon :flower:

Itsy Have a fabulous holiday and a safe journey... so jealous, we had terrible bad wind here in UK last two days so must have got over to you guys caused quite a bit of trouble

hch congrats on 20 weeks :happydance: and your cantaloupe Have a great night tonight and hope you find something to wear! I ordered a couple of items from Serephine online, they do some lovely bits

Strawberry have a lovely time at your oh's brothers tonight

Lolley I'm not doing much either, sounds boring compared to everyone else lol just footie for me and dh this evening and probably a film with pizza for tea, already tidied up.

Great idea on the 20 week bump pics, be great to compare all of us, I feel bigger today but also very short tempered :blush: I'm always weeing through the night at least 3 times after bed

Hope I've not missed any other posts...


----------



## hch

thanks foxforce !just had a nosy! and there are some gorgeous tops and coats on there! just what im looking for! :D


----------



## foxforce

No probs hch just noticed I spellt the name wrong lol I ordered a top in the sale which I thought was cute as well as a dress 
https://www.seraphine.com/maternity...ove+You+long+sleeve+T,+Maternity+Clothes+Sale
Need to wait for my bump to be bigger though!


----------



## Ashley2189

have any of you had sharp lower abdominal pains? i went to bed with this pain on my right side, and it was still there when i woke up this morning! then it spread a bit towards the middle. i only feel it if i'm standing up...


----------



## foxforce

I get sharp pains if I stand sometimes or twist but only lasts seconds. Have done anything that could have strained your muscle? 
Always worth speaking to your midwife or equivalent over there for reassurance. Hopefully your round ligament pain.
Hope it settles and goes soon x


----------



## Ashley2189

i might have over-done my yoga yesterday, i remember at one point i did something that hurt the side of my stomach, but not the lower part. i stopped immediately. the pain seems much worse if i'm trying to lift my leg up, like to crawl into bed. my clinic is closed for the weekend, so i have no one to call unless i go to the ER.


----------



## foxforce

I think it could be something you have done at yoga by the sound of it, try take a warm bath to maybe ease the pain, the reassuring thing is that you only get the pain on movement which to me sounds muscular.


----------



## Ashley2189

thanks, i'll be keeping an eye on it and will def try a warm bath! i think i'll start following some of the rules for 3rd trimester yoga, just to be extra safe. =)


----------



## hch

hope the pain eases soon x


----------



## lilly77

aww thanks girls for scan comments - i'm totally on :cloud9: !!!

Ashley I have sharp abdominal pains quite often, mostly on my right side - its weird but when I asked the midwife she just said it was ligament pain.. its like a bad constant twinge. Worrying but i'm sure its fine.

I am feeling so LARGE girls.. I have a great dress to wear tonight now but my legs look like tree stumps underneath, as its quite short! 

I am eating a lot though, i am always hungry! Today I had: one piece of rye bread and marmite for breakfast, some pineapple pieces, soup and another piece of rye toast for lunch (so far so good right?.. wait for it!!) THEN I had rice crispie square, few smarties, sesame snap and TWO thorntons chocolate bars!! I am out of control!! Plus, I am craving some carnivorous ribs for dinner.. haha

oh I am just going to be one giant girl by the end of this.... :haha:


----------



## Ashley2189

foxforce - you are FABULOUS! i sat in the bath for a LONG time, read several chapters out of a book and just relaxed with cocoa butter oil in the bath. i feel back to my regular self! it must have been something to do with the muscle i hurt yesterday. 

lilly - ligament pain is what i thought it must have been last night, but when i still had it this morning i got a little worried. i had completely forgotten about my little yoga incident until foxforce made me think about it. and i totally get the hunger thing - i've been craving junk food so much! i seem to go a week or two on sweet AND salty food, then go off it and dive into fresh fruit. i've been with the sweets lately, and i'm starting to get sick of it. fruits are starting to sound good again lol i can't mix the two or do them in moderation, it's just not satisfying. 

ribs.... sound fantastic! yuuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## strawberry19

oohhh foood!!! i just had lovely lasagna and chocolate cheesecake at my oh's brother and his wife's yummy yum!!. my oh's neice is soo clever shes not even 2 yet and she is so smart!! and cute!


----------



## magicbubble

hi i am due on 26th august or there abouts. got dating scan in just over a week :) can i join?


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone :) :) :) 

Magicbubble. Lovely to meet you hun and congrats. Of course you can join in on our natter. Most girlies on here are due at the end of June early July so you might find it also helpful to join an august group so you're with others experiencing various things with you at the same time. but yes yes yrs chat away with us :) 

Oooohhhhhhhhhhhhh scan tomorrow. OMG!!! I wonder what I'm having. I hope they can tell after this last 2 months of waiting lol. I've been so good and not bought any clothes or blankets yet waiting till I know. Very tempting tho :) 

Thanks for the replys on carpal tunnel syndrome. What a horrible thing. It went away late morning yesterday. Just hope it's not going to keep returning! 

My friend with me loves everything to do with pregnancy so she's been wanting to talk about everything which has been really lovely. We saw Black Swan arcthe cinema yesterday. What a bizarre film. Liked it but strange. Had comp tickets so didn't have to pay :) 

On the look out for some linin type maternity trousers today. I feel like I'm strung up in maternity jeans at the moment. I'm think lose and comfortable is the best way for me now. 

Another fun day ahead Altho looking forward to relaxing this evening and watching The Wild Heart on tv :) 

Bye xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ps Ashley you feeling Any better?


----------



## aileymouse

About the food thing, I can't say that I have a really big appetite, just normal still although I've been wanting cadbury twirls again, I craved them with my daughter! 

I'm looking forward to chilling in front of the box tonight and watching dancing on ice. My daughter loves it too and wants to go ice skating...not sure if it's a great idea to go when pregnant. Althought the one we have round here is plastic and not proper ice. 

Starglow, good luck for the scan tomorrow, what time is it? is someone else having their scan too? hch? look forward to hearing about them!


----------



## aileymouse

and about the clothes thing, I have yet to find a pair of jeans that are comfortable, so I have been living in leggings and long tops :)


----------



## Starglow

Yeah I used to live in leggings. I may get some but with a maternity band. I saw some in mama and papas but they were £22!!! Wow! If I'm getting the wear it could be worth it. 

Yep hch and myself tomorrow. Mines at 1240 and my day is cleared so I can enjoy it and go shopping lol xxx


----------



## aileymouse

oooh soo exciting. 

I got my maternity leggings from asda for £6 and they are really nice quality.


----------



## Starglow

I'll have a look in asda then. 

I forgot to mention before in the middle of my girlie day yesterday I thought I'd get measured for new bra's. The ones I'm wearing are maternity and have done me since 6 weeks. Oh dear oh dear. Marks and Spencer- usually excellent at fitting.... This woman had no clue what-so-ever! She basically tried me in every size , if I had taken the only bra that fitted me it would be a 40b! And it wasn't actually right just the best. I was a 32d before! When I tried my top over it it looked like each boob had 3 nipples! I don't think so! Back to morhercare tomorrow I think. I was with her for 30 mins and the most I got out of her is that she put on 7 stone when she was pregnant! I don't care!!!!!! Just measure me!!!!!!! Useless! ( all other 40b's were completely huge and she then insisted I try an A cup FFs!


----------



## Starglow

Oh lol and she tried making me buy the bra that was too big insisting I'd grow into it!!!! What a plonker!


----------



## hch

Starglow said:


> Yeah I used to live in leggings. I may get some but with a maternity band. I saw some in mama and papas but they were £22!!! Wow! If I'm getting the wear it could be worth it.
> 
> Yep hch and myself tomorrow. Mines at 1240 and my day is cleared so I can enjoy it and go shopping lol xxx



eeeeeeeep im so excited and nervous!!! mine is at 1130! :happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

ooooh good luck for your scans tomorrow girlies!! very exciting!!!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks strawberry yay :)

OMG hch it's tomorrow. Woohoo but yeah I'm with you on being apprehensive. But I can't wait to see the baby. Fingers crossed everything is ok. 

Got the leggings in mamas and papas cause they're a lovely fit. Hoping to get loads of wear out of them with long tops and skirts/ dresses. If I had any energy I'd go try them on with my wardrobe. Lol. Maybe later. 

My friends gone now. So chill out time now x


----------



## strawberry19

enjoy your chill out time starglow.. ooh ladies if you order a catalogue from mamas and papas they send you a £5 voucher which you can use online or instore! :D i received mine the other day! i do love mamas & papas despite the expense! but you pay for quality i guess!! i think my baby is deffinatly going to be kitted out in mamas & papas!! .. ebay is grea for this too!! people selling brand new outfits with the tags still on really cheap!! will be hitting it when i know if we have a boy or girl!


----------



## Mama Afrika

HCH & Starglow - all the best for tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is well! I just found out that the ladies at my church are throwing a baby shower for me and my pregnant friend, so I'm having 2 now. I've decided not to buy any clothes until I've had both, don't want to spend unnecessarily.

As for food, i had a bacon cheese burger, fries and a strawberry sundae for lunch!


----------



## Ashley2189

Hey everyone! Yes, I'm feeling loads better. I thought about not doing yoga today, scared that I might trigger it again but I did a very short routine (15 min) and I'm feeling great! 

starglow - that's crazy about your bra fitting! How in the world do you start with 32d, then she wanted you to try on an A!? and the 40b... she must have been measuring you completely backwards!

I see a lot of you wear leggings... is it common to wear them in the UK all the time? or is it just the only thing you're finding comfy? Leggings had their time here, and every now and then I see someone wearing them, but they're not all that common anymore. At least not during the day. Tend to see more women wearing them when they're out at night. I have a pair of maternity ones that came in a little "pregnancy kit" - had a pair of leggings, a tank top, and a belly band. 

I always wear SUPER low cut jeans, they button WAY under my bump so I can still fit in them - as long as I don't have to sit down!:haha: I've stopped wearing them because I have to unbutton them to sit and even that was getting uncomfy. So now I pretty much wear yoga pants and sweat pants. But I really don't *go* anywhere - school twice a week, and one day of working in the hospital in scrubs.


----------



## Starglow

2 summers ago I lived in mini skirts with leggings. People still wear them here. I'm not a fan of leggings with short tops yuck! Lots wear them like that tho. I'm just hoping I can replace crap maternity tights with them. Fingers crossed. 

Glad you're feeling better hun x


----------



## foxforce

Ashley glad you felt better after your bath :D maybe just take it easy on your stretching.
I have just received my Yoga dvd this weekend so going to start that this week hopefully but will break myself in slowly!

I wear my leggings quite a bit still in normal ones at moment, Ashley the leggings made a come back here in the last year or two after a few years :D 
Starglow I got a really lovely pair of black linen maternity trousers from Next in the sale at Christmas, I'm sure they still do some in there current range. Really comfortable! I wear them at work mainly. My maternity jeans don't fit me right yet, need a bigger bump as they have a over the bump band.

My friend who had a baby back in August still wears her maternity leggings so I'm sure you'll get the wear Starglow

hch and Starglow good luck for tomorrow, so exciting! And happy shopping for afterwards :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. I tried the maternity linen trousers in h&m today which were fab! But only in White which I dont want. The black, brown, kakhi and beige are coming in next week so I'll be keeping an eye put for them. My mat jeans fit , also over the bump, but I'm feeling restricted in them. 

Xxx


----------



## lolley

good luck with the scans tomorrow starglow and hch :)


----------



## hch

ooo i love my leggings! i live in leggings and jeggings!! super popular over here! i wear them with my boots and a long line top! got some maternity skinny jeans but they are bloody huge still! :lol: 


i cant stop eating plums! i have just sat and ate 5 in the last 10 minutes and now im craving more! so far this week i have gone through 8 punnets! and i have bought 5 more today! hahahaha crazy!


----------



## hch

add another 4 on top of the 5 i have eaten! best stop now as i can feel a bit of heartburn coming on!!


----------



## Ashley2189

oh goodness hch, that is a LOT of plums!! LOL!


----------



## lolley

bloody hell i would be on the loo all day if i ate that many lol :blush:


----------



## Starglow

Does anyone know if our due date change at our second scan? Or do they stick with the date they give you at the first nhs scan? 

X


----------



## sianyld

think they stick with 12 weeks one as they say they are reliable 3/4 days either side but 20+ babies can grow at different rates x


----------



## Ashley2189

not sure about over there, but here our dates do not change after first scan. in first tri most babies grow at around the same rate so dates are fairly accurate. later in 2nd tri and beyond they may go through growth spurts and grow at different rates so dates are not changed. for example, the week you have your scan baby's crown to rump length may be smaller because his/her arms and legs were growing that week.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Sian and Ashley. Thought that would be the case. They put me back a week which was why I was checking to see if there is room for error. 

Thanks xxx


----------



## strawberry19

i always wear leggings with long tops or dresses.. no jeans fit me! :( never have done!


----------



## Ashley2189

i got put back 5 days at my first scan - original due date was june 24. but i really think that i'm going to deliver early! my mom went into labor about 2 weeks early with me and both of my sisters. HER mom did with all of her kids too! plus, i kind of think baby is just gonna run out of room in there and be begging to come out :haha:


----------



## sianyld

mine moved forward by a day at each scan, had a few early ones lol...my EDD went from the 5th to 4th to 3rd of July! :) x


----------



## lilly77

Starglow and Hch - GOOD LUCK for your scans today!!! will be thinking of you both!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Lilly. OMG!!!!!! Exciting and scary and yay can't wait to see little one. Very broken sleep last night thinking about it lol 

I'll be home for lunch after my scan and I'll update here before I then go shopping :) :) 

Good Luck hch xxxxxxx


----------



## hch

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! thanks girls im so nervous! also had a bad nights sleep! but more due to peeing loads! 


good luck starglow :D


----------



## Flybee

Hey girls - sorry havent been on - things have been a bit crazy!

I had my scan Friday morning and the little one was being awkward and laying in breach with its face down so they couldnt look at everything! I had to empty my bladder and then jump around the scan room - very embarassing!!! It actually moved and we got to get some good piccies - one attached :)

We stuck with being team yellow, but I am still convinced I am having a boy - any thoughts?

Well I was on cloud 9 on Friday and saturday we bought our cot & mattress from John Lewis to be delievered end of May... 

Saturday night I wake up at 2.30 to go to the toilet as usual only to find I am bleeding! I went straight to the hospital a&e and they sent me to maternity.... The midwife was great considering it was 3am and listened to babies heartbeat which was perfect and it was wriggling and kicking around. 

They checked my cervix and said i wasnt bleeding too much, it had seemed to have stopped and the cervix was closed and it appeared to be older blood!

I asked if it could be to do with the haematoma but they said they didnt know, possibly! They send me home and said if it became heavier and prolonger to go back in - luckily (touch wood) if seems to have stopped with just a little bit of brown spotting...

On another note, I think I am feeling the little one move but still not sure, felt some definite prods the other day but not so much today & yesterday - which then makes me worry and get out the doppler!! 

Sorry for the long post, hope you are all ok, I will catch up on all the posts later today as leaving work shortly as am shattered!! x
 



Attached Files:







Scan 19+4.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flybee

good luck starglow & hch with your scans today, cant wait to piccies... :hugs:

Lilly - need to read your post about your scan but your piccie is gorgeous and glad she is OK and doing well :hugs:


----------



## bluestarlight

awesome pics of your scans flybee and lily :D glad everything is looking good! Can't wait to see starglow and hch, i bet you guys are really excited :) i know i was. Have fun with your scans!

I had an awesome weekend. Hardly felt sick at all, and i had random bursts of energy which i used to clean my much neglected house. My hubby was happy about that :) He only does so much and its man version of cleaning, so after 3-4 months of that, i needed to do some scrubbing in places. 

Didn't get to go shopping, and saturday night tried to have hubby feel the baby as she was moving but he couldn't feel her. I went to my sisters with my mom to watch her kids for a bit while she went out for a few hours with her husband on sunday. She came back and practically felt me up trying to feel the baby :) she is so excited we are both pregnant at the same time. Her husband then had fun shoveling off the roof of the house since it was a nice day and we all had a nice dinner (tea?) before going home. This will be her last child and she is planning to quit work and be a stay at home mom for a while, until the child is school aged.


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls, 

Awwww my scan was AMAZING!!! Our little one is really healthy and was waving away. The lady couldnt believe I wasn't feeling all those kicks but my placenta is where it should be. She said ill feel the movements any time now I saw the heart beat and got to hear it too. 

I'm SO delightly Chuffed and thrilled to bits so say ......

I'm having a little girl :) :pink::pink::pink: 

The scan screen was so detailed compared to the pics that aren't great but there's a couple of cute ones. I'll scan them and post them later. 

Yay :) :) :)

Off to buy some bits soon. 

Yay. Xxxxxx

Waiting for hch to update next xxx

Team pink :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Flybee great news on your scan and a lovely picture too :D What a stress about your bleeding thankfully it has stopped hopefully it was from your haematoma.

Hmmm was hoping to have heard about the scans by now .......

I feel tired again from this weekend after feeling quite energetic, wonder if it's baby having a growing spurt?
I also think I felt baby on Saturday night after eating a Milky Bar...baby must have liked it lol as I actually think I felt it with my hand too!

I rang to confirm my scan appoint as dh's phone thought it was today?! and turns out it was on a different day, supposed to be on Friday at 1530 but I managed to change it to Thursday 1150 yay! 

Think I have decided on my moses basket yesterday ...take a look...
https://www.mothercare.com/Baby-K-M...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core


----------



## strawberry19

yay starglow how awesome your having a little girly :) congrats hun bet your over the moon??!! enjoy shopping!!! youve made me all excited now!!x


----------



## lolley

Yay congrats flybee and starglow :). I am on my phone so will check in properly before I go to uni at home


----------



## foxforce

YAY Congrats on team :pink: Starglow!!
Many congrats :hugs:

Another one in the pink club wow .... so pleased, happy shopping and look forward to the picture


----------



## Flybee

foxforce - am loving the moses basket, am still trying to decide whether to get one or not.... 

congrats starglow on team pink, you must be over the moon... cant wait to see a scan piccie....


----------



## Starglow

I'm so over the moon!!!!! I posted a bit more detail on the main board. 

Gosh I'm excited :) xxxxxxx

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## strawberry19

aww yay wont be long till all of us who are finding out will know!! im so bloody excited for thursday!!X


----------



## foxforce

Thanks Flybee ... I know I will most probably get the use, plus turns out we are getting my bosses old cotbed which is in great condition so we'll be saving there. 
I was sold on this one as it is more sturdy than the other moses baskets with it being a wicker one opposed to ratan I think they are? :shrug:

Just wait for hch now and her results . . . . .


----------



## aileymouse

AWW congrats on the pink bump!! xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

strawberry19 said:


> aww yay wont be long till all of us who are finding out will know!! im so bloody excited for thursday!!X

i feel like it'll be forever! i still have to wait until the 23rd to find out. :( 



flybee - glad your LO is ok!! 

starglow - congrats on your little girl!!


----------



## strawberry19

aww ashley hopefully it wont take to long and will fly by!!


----------



## lilly77

YAY starglow congrats on your :pink: bump!!!!! woohooo, welcome to the girly club!!!! Am so excited for you honey, I'll go update you on the 1st page now. you must be on :cloud9: !!

I wonder how hch is getting on?!!

Flybee, I think your scan pic looks like mine!!! I'll attach it again here... very similar profile?!

Glad to know all your scans went well girls!

Who's next? Lolley?? xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG02180-20110204-1727.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## strawberry19

me and lolley are on thursday :D havent got a clue what im feeling bub is tho.. hmm!


----------



## lilly77

Strawberry & Lolley... hmm now that makes me want strawberry icecream! Not too long to wait girls!


----------



## strawberry19

haah!! does make hungry huh!! not too long to wait no!! very very excited!!! any guesses on pink or blue for me?


----------



## lolley

ok i managed to get on before i had to leave :)


Woooooooooo :happydance: so happy for everyone that has found out its all so exciting.

I have seen what hch is having on facebook, but will leave her to announce it on here as i dont think it's fair for me to say :thumbup:

yep me, strawberry and foxforce are all on thursday so should be loads of updates that day :)


----------



## strawberry19

oooh foxforce aswell on thursday cool!!!! not long left :)


----------



## lolley

erm.. im still convinced i have a blue one, strawberry i think pink for you :)


----------



## lilly77

Strawberry post your scan pic and I'll have a guess!!

I've seen what hch is having too! But I'll leave her to announce it on here :happydance:

:kiss:


----------



## strawberry19

thats my 12 week scan! i feel bad that i havent had any pink or blue feelings!! lol

oooh i cant wait to know what hch is having!!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hch

hey girls!!! sorry havent updated sooner but i have been out all day and my battery died on my phone just as i tried to post on here!!!


its another boy here for me! :D we are over the moon and everything looks fine although he was very naughty and kept putting his hands over his face when they were trying to look for cleft lip she kept jigging him and he kept doing it :lol: but all is good :D









congrats starglow on your pink bumpie :D xx


----------



## hch

i do this everytime i try to put a pic on! LOL will try again!

here is the little monkey!


https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2530/20weekl.jpg


----------



## lolley

wooooo :happydance:
congrats hch lovely piccy, so glad everything is ok. Typical boy then already being a monkey lol :)


----------



## lolley

right im off to uni, i will be keeping an eye on update though !

and i will be back just in time for one born every minute :)


----------



## strawberry19

aww hch congrats on team blue!!! bet your very happy and he does look like a cheeky monkey!!!

seems to be near enough equal amount of pink's and blues now!!


----------



## hch

fab scan pic flybee! glad little one is ok x


----------



## lilly77

Hch CONGRATS on your little boy!!! TEAM :blue: !!! He is so cute.. your little ones must be so happy to be having another brother! I'll go update you on the first page

Strawberry, I'm just making a guess here as I can't see any nub but I'm guessing :pink: !

xx


----------



## foxforce

Congrats hch on team :blue: great scan pic also :dance:


----------



## Starglow

Here's my scans :) awwww my little girl

Can't wait to see what everyone is having :)


----------



## strawberry19

thanks lilly will let you know if your right on thursday! the nub theory thread lilbug is running is thinking boy.. soo we shall see il be happy either way :) i just wanna know whether i can go buy dresses or dungarees lol


----------



## strawberry19

aww she is gorgeous starglow!


----------



## Starglow

Congrats hch on team blue....how exciting x


----------



## hch

thanks ladies! :) 


as promised my 20 week bump 


https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/5873/20weekbump.jpg


----------



## strawberry19

awww bumpy!!! :) looking lovely hun!!


----------



## hch

fab pics star glow! i only got one as i have to pay £10 for a pic! outrageous!


----------



## strawberry19

bloody hell £10 a pic! thats aweful!!! but they know people will buy them thats the problem isnt it! i think mine is by donation gonna check letter again later


----------



## hch

ooo forgot to put i also have an anterior upper placenta but all she said was it wouldnt get in the way of giving birth , im not sure if that even affects the amount of movement but baby is kicking all the time now especially at night and i have felt him kicking my bladder aswell !


----------



## hch

strawberry19 said:


> bloody hell £10 a pic! thats aweful!!! but they know people will buy them thats the problem isnt it! i think mine is by donation gonna check letter again later


i cant believe how much its gone up since i had my last baby! it was £2 but £10 is a joke! plus carparking fee of a £5 !they must be raking it in!


----------



## Starglow

awww hch it's great you're feeling your lo.

£10 a picture is crazy! we have to pay £5 for 2 pics but the sonographer was so excited she printed us off 4! Your pic is lovely xxx

phew!!!!! we can breath a sigh of relief now x


----------



## foxforce

Awww cute pictures Starglow :cloud9: 

Lovely 20 week bump hch :flower: I should do mine tomorrow to be on the 20 week mark!

They charge £5 per picture at my hospital :growlmad: rip off isn't it


----------



## Starglow

I'm exhausted after today hehe! so glad i cleared the day of work. I bet I'll sleep well tonight. I feel like shouting it from the roof tops but we decided we'd share our news with immediate family and a few friends for now. It's not a secret but we're not broadcasting it. Just want some time to let it all settle in with us first.

Tv night coming up. I'd say One Born Every Minute will bring me down to earth with a bump! I'm sure I saw on the main board last week about it starting in the USA which would be fab for those who don't get it.

It was such fun today just brousing all the bits and pieces. Wasnt going to buy anything for the sake of it. I knew i wanted to get the little pink blankets and thats all i bought.

I also got gorgeous bra's from Mothercare in a normal size with help from a lady who knew what she was doing. She couldn't believe thats Marks lady had me in a size 40 B. Ive gone from 32D - 34D and now - 36D...4 inches makes more sense than 8 inches!!! silly woman. The mothercare woman took one look at me and siad you're having a girl!!!!! I went straight to the bra's, didn't look at anything pink on the way so how she knew!!!!

also....... i guess the spots and morning sickness did = girl afterall!

xxx


----------



## lilly77

Starglow your baby is gorgeous!

And great bump-age Hch!! I'll have to take a pic of mine tomorrow :wohoo: 

I had to pay £2 for my pic and only got one because the measly sonographer deleted all my pics :-( so glad I had the gender scan before so I could get some proper pics like you girls did at your 20wk.


----------



## aileymouse

hch, congrats on the blue bump!

lovely scan pics both of you!

I have my scan a week tomorrow. It's at 9.30 am but I won't be able to update until the evening as I'm working straight after.
I really hope we can find out the sex as we could with my daughter, she was camera shy and also we have to see the consultant for scans because of husbands family history of heart problems and he wasn't very nice at our first scan, he just said "there's your baby" and that was it. 
I would love to have the day off work after to go shopping but I don't have much holiday left...

Looking forward to OBEM tonight :)


----------



## Flybee

lilly77 said:


> YAY starglow congrats on your :pink: bump!!!!! woohooo, welcome to the girly club!!!! Am so excited for you honey, I'll go update you on the 1st page now. you must be on :cloud9: !!
> 
> I wonder how hch is getting on?!!
> 
> Flybee, I think your scan pic looks like mine!!! I'll attach it again here... very similar profile?!
> 
> Glad to know all your scans went well girls!
> 
> Who's next? Lolley?? xxxx

oh my god it does... the profile is very similar!! hummm still convinced it is a boy though :) xx


----------



## Flybee

congrats hch on team blue - very exciting... ours was doing the same and hiding behind its arm so they couldnt check for cleft lip, i had to jump around like a nutcase to get it to move! hehehe


----------



## Flybee

i forgot to mention earlier that i have a low lying placenta and therefore have to be re-scanned at 32 weeks! i dont mind being re-scanned as will get to see little one again but just hope the placenta has moved up!


----------



## lolley

lovely pics starglow

and lovely bump pic hch

im off to catch up with obem now hope its a good one :)


----------



## Starglow

One last post for tonight - I asked at the hospital if I needed to book myself in for anti-natal classes or does the midwife sort that out for me? She gave me a form to fill in and the hospital will call me with a date. The options were two evening classes or one full Saturday. I opted for a Saturday so hubby can come with me. Hope We meet some nice couples there. The first half is on pain relief and labour, the second on breast feeding and bring baby home. Hope it's good. It's after 30 weeks and NHS. X


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ladies!

OMG, there's so much to catch up on! I just wanted to make a few brief comments...

@ Starglow- congrats on team pink!!! How wonderful! Although I also had awful m/s, and that apparently = boy for me :) Maybe we're just unlucky?

@ hch- Congrats!!! We're helping to keep team blue on the map in this group :) I also got kicked in the bladder last week for the first time-- weird (and uncomfortable!) feeling!

DH and I went and bought our first baby stuff today!! We got a diaper bag, a bunch of 'onesies' (I can't remember what the U.K. people call them... sorry!) in different sizes... we got LO a Halloween costume for October... :blush: but it was really cute and just $2!!!!!! ... we bought some little socks, hats, mittens, etc etc as well :cloud9:

I also went to a "Motherhood" maternity store for the first time today. Anyone shopped there before? I really wanted to buy some bra's that would fit better but nothing there fit... :blush: They didn't have any sizes above D... which I was sure would fit... but apparently don't. Although I'm wondering if the sizes just run small there...? I didn't think they were that big!

Anyway...I hope you all have a great week, and those of you still waiting for scans have a great time!!

Happy 20 weeks to lots of us!!


----------



## Starglow

I think I felt lo move last night. I felt a pulsing type feeling. Not sure if that was her or not. but never felt whatever that was before :) 
X


----------



## hch

yay starglow! hopefully you will feel her alot more now :) fab feeling isnt it :) x


----------



## Flybee

i think i am also feeling movements, some definite prodding going on!


----------



## strawberry19

my oh felt baby last night gave him a massive thud! and again this morning its been going crazy last few days deffinatly feel baby all the time now!!! 

so glad to be home from work today.. very stressful 2 little boys i were looking after today just cry and cry and want to be picked up all the time and i cant pick them up all the time! and then theyl be playing lovely one will moan and set the other off.. cant win!! fair to say they were driving me nuts today stressed right out glad to be home!!

one more day of work till my scan.. cant wait :)


----------



## Itsychik

yay for everyone starting to feel movements! I'm still only feeling them infrequently (and only the 'firm' ones a couple times so far)... but looking forward to stronger movements! I'm hoping DH can feel it soon too :)

I took a 20-week picture today, which I'll post soon!

When we were out shopping yesterday, we saw a t-shirt I thought was really funny. It said, "pregnancy is like a hangover but without the booze." Ahh... so true.


----------



## foxforce

Yay great news on people feeling movement, the pulsing is what I first was feeling but wasn't sure but it's definate prods now usually after food. Last night I lifted up my pj top and looked at my tummy and actually saw my belly move! Quite strange :wacko:

I'll take a picture of my 20 bump when I get home from work, lady at work said I look pregnant now lol Had an awful nights sleep again ..woke at 2am and struggled to get any more sleep :(

I saw New Look do t-shirts with a slogan saying 'Hands Off The Bump' lol appropiate for those that get people being too hands on with bumpage

On the ante-natal class, my friend and colleague has literally just told me not to bother with the class, she said she found it pointless and almost like a AA meeting :rofl: I have to ring once I'm 24 weeks and book into it, I can go to 4 x2 hour evenings or a full day on a saturday which would be easier. I was wondering whether to go to be honest as I know through work and watching programmes how to breathe, what will happen, how painful it gets and know about pain relief too etc....so I dunno :shrug:


----------



## strawberry19

im with you on that foxforce i know our midwives wont be happy if we just dismiss it mind! but i know how to look after a baby i know all the feeding cues and sleeping safety etc.. labour ive been told yes it good to have a plan but half the time the plan never happens better to see how it goes! im really not wanting to go to one my oh works when ours will be on aswell and i have no one else to go with me


----------



## hch

hmm its a hard one, i have never been to any antenatal classes, when i had my first baby i just know what to do with out even thinking about it. both my labours have never gone to plan either! but its always good to have a birthplan just so they know what you would like to happen even if things dont go to plan. im planning to do hypno birthing and i will order my cd and book when im 33 weeks but anyone becoming a first time mum who has never experienced labour they would probably want to know more about breathing techniques etc when in labour so maybe they could be handy?! xx


----------



## Flybee

i am doing antenatal, I have booked mine with NCT and they are in May - a few evenings and then 3 days 10-3 - work probably arent that impressed but they have to give me the time off so tough...

Oooo hypno birthing, I have just started reading up about that.... hch have you done it before?


----------



## Ashley2189

congrats to everyone feeling more movement! after i started feeling definite kicks it took about a week for them to become more regular. and they've been growing consistently stronger. i feel LO kicking and squirming everyday. Last night baby laid on my bladder so i had to go pee really bad. when i sat back down on the couch LO starts KICKING my bladder! so i kept feeling like i had to go for just an instant. i swear i would have peed my pants if i hadn't just gone! OH thought it was hilarious and kept telling the baby to kick me harder! he also said to baby "i'll give you 5 dollars if you make her pee her pants!" LOL!

btw, it's my birthday! but i'm spending the morning alone, have to go into school early, and stay 2 hours after class to get in some lab hours. so i'll be in class from 12:30 - 6:00. Then OH said he'll take me out for dinner when he gets off work. His shop doesn't close until 7 and often times he has to stay even later than that! I'm really hoping he can get off work in time to go to dinner!


----------



## Flybee

Happy Birthday Ashley - hope you have a great day and your little one gives you lots of birthday kicks x


----------



## strawberry19

aww happy birthday ashley!!! its my little brothers birthday today too!!

just realised tomoro is day should have been due with the lil beany we lost last year :( 

and still waiting for my cot to be delivered people at the depot havent had it arrive yet from supplier so just been chasing that up hopefully hear something in 48 hours! ahh i hte deliveries lol


----------



## Starglow

Happy birthday Ashley. 
Awww sorry to hear that Strawberry. 

......
I'll definetly go to the nhs anti natal as we're paying for it in our taxes lol! Might benefit from it a little. Would like to do a breast feeding course too. 

Still excited today! Only got about 2 hours sleep last night. Shattered now! 

Good to know that pulsing feeling last night was probably the baby xxx

Back in a bit x


----------



## strawberry19

the pulsing feeling is what mine felt like first hun so most probably baby! will get stronger so quick tho!! hope you manage to get a bit more sleep tonihgt


----------



## Starglow

Thanks. I'd say after 2 nights not sleeping I'll get some tonight. Running on adrenaline at the mo! 

I'm loving my maternity leggings. Yay! So comfy and not restrictive at all. Far better than tights with my skirts. Phew! Hope they wash well. 

More teaching to do and then free ;) 

Think I'll get into bed early and watch tv :)


----------



## foxforce

:cake: Happy Birthday Ashley :cake:

Sorry Strawberry on today's day :hugs: Mine is end of the month on a friends birthday so won't forget it :(

Starglow I'm beat too not much sleep last two nights...hopefully tonight we'll rest!

Well I done my 20 week bump pic for ya'll .... I have put my 17+4 week next to it to compare must say it looks lopsided must be how bubs is laid :D More stuck out to right side lol
 



Attached Files:







17+4 weeks Pregnant.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aileymouse

*hugs* for tomorrow strawberry xx

Happy Birthday Ashley! :D

I'm just about to get my little girl to bed then I'll update with a 20 week bump picture

xxx


----------



## hch

hugs for 2moro strawberry xxxx 24th feb is the day i would have been due :( day after OH birthday :(


happy birhday Ashley hope you have a nice day!


flybee there isnt anywhere in coventry that does hypno birthing but luckily i have a friend who is a doula who is helping me with it and has told me to give this book and cd a go :)

https://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/11.html


----------



## hch

foxforce what a fabulous neat and gorgeous bump you have! totally jealous!!


----------



## lolley

happy birthday ashley

:hug: strawberry mine would of been due the 15th so next week :(

i'm not doing ante natal classes either, i didnt get anything out of them 1st time round.

I have done a bump pic but cant get it to load at the minute, will keep trying.

Foxforce, gorgeous piccy, i wish i looked like that not pregnant :haha:


----------



## lolley

pic is rubbish, will try again later :(


----------



## Starglow

Doubt I'll get pics done till weekend but I'll get one up asap x


----------



## aileymouse

here's my 20 week bump! :O

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050890.jpg


----------



## lolley

Finally here is my pic :)

https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/kell500/Photo002.jpg


----------



## Starglow

You've all got lovely bumps :) xxx


----------



## hch

fab bumps girls! fab boobs lolley aswell! :D


----------



## aileymouse

I too was looking at lolley's boobs! Thinking, they are much better than mine! I hate the new bras I bought, they are comfy but don't really give much support, they just flatten mine.


----------



## hch

> they just flatten mine

:haha: mine too!


----------



## lolley

lol there all bra girls :(

thats a padded bra,my new maternity ones are in the wash as the lace is itchy, my maternity bras are the same they flatten me!


----------



## Ashley2189

thanks for all the happy birthdays! just got home about 15 min ago, now waiting for OH to get off work so we can go out to my favorite bbq restaurant! i have been craving a pulled pork sandwich for like a week! 

very cute bumps ladies, i'll probably post mine tomorrow! (i'm jealous of boobs in general... i still don't have any! i'm now able to completely fill out my A cup instead of swimming in it lol)

:hugs: to everyone who would have been due soon

Just a quick update too, the clinic has finally called me back. My level 2 ultrasound to determine if baby has spina bifida is going to be February 17th. So next Thursday. I'll update you again after we find out what's going on. *fingers crossed* that everything is ok!


----------



## Starglow

Glad you've got a scan date Ashley and it's not too long to wait. Hope you have a fab night out. 

Yay I finally used my pregnancy pillow my sister gave me. It's a full length one front, back and between the legs. I actually slept!!!!! And my hands and arms aren't too bad numb. Phew! 

I thought I was rid of my spots and there seems to be an odd one creeping back! It was weird having them on my back as I've never had that in my life! Pretty much gone now just a biggy on my chin overnight lol. The joys!

In finding my hands are very stiff and my circulation is poor. Pretty hard playing piano with fingers not quite working. 

Hopefully I'll catch an early night tonight after work. 

I felt baby yesterday evening and in bed last night. Weird feeling lol. Nice to know I'll soon be really feeling lots of movement and when hubby can feel too it'll be lovely for him. 

Thinking I'll be booking a private scan at about 26-30 weeks. The pics look amazing after 24 weeks. :) 

Hospital called. Think they book u in 3 weeks before due date for anti natal!!!! Eh a bit too close for my liking. Ive requested earlier so hopefully in may and they'll get me booked in asap. They don't book that far ahead!!!!

Better get a move on. 

Have a great day girls. Xxxxx


----------



## lilly77

grr just typed a whole message and my computer went off line and deleted it! annoying..rrr

Anyways.. loads to catch up on.. :happydance: 

Ashley Happy Birthday!!! :cake: hope you had a fab day..! and that's great you have a date now next week for your further testing.. fingers crossed for you.

Gorgeous bumps everyone! i'll take a pic of mine today as I have a day off. Foxforce your figure is amazing for 20 wks!!

Lolley when is your scan, tomorrow? That was supposed to be my original date - I probably should have kept it I may have got a better sonographer ! :winkwink:

Aileymouse, didn't you have your scan already? hope it went well!! Did you find out what you're having?!

xxx


----------



## Flybee

hch said:


> hugs for 2moro strawberry xxxx 24th feb is the day i would have been due :( day after OH birthday :(
> 
> 
> happy birhday Ashley hope you have a nice day!
> 
> 
> flybee there isnt anywhere in coventry that does hypno birthing but luckily i have a friend who is a doula who is helping me with it and has told me to give this book and cd a go :)
> 
> https://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/11.html

thats the one that i ordered yesterday!! Anything to help! Thanks


----------



## aileymouse

Ashley, glad you got your scan soon, hope it goes well.

Lilly, I have my scan next tuesday 15th. hope to find out pink or blue x


----------



## lilly77

aileymouse said:


> Ashley, glad you got your scan soon, hope it goes well.
> 
> Lilly, I have my scan next tuesday 15th. hope to find out pink or blue x

Aah I'm getting confused! x


----------



## lilly77

my 20 week bump pics!! and while I was at it I took a shot of my tattoo too! please excuse my messy bedroom :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG02190-20110209-1056.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG02191-20110209-1056.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG02192-20110209-1101.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flybee

awesome bump & tattoo lilly :thumbup:


----------



## hch

fab bump lilly! and lovely tat too :) x


----------



## lolley

fab bump and tattoo lilly :)

yep its mine, strawberrys and foxforce scans tomorrow so hopefully lots of fab news and piccys for you all :happydance:
Mine is not until late though so will prob be tea time before i get on.


The movements and kicking have moved to a new level :) I am feeling baby all the time now and some really strong kicks, didnt stop yesterday

anyone else have seriously itchy boobs? mine are constantly itching!


----------



## Flybee

lolley - thank god it isnt only me - my boobs are sooooo itching, esp nipples, it can be embarassing at work when all i need it a good scratch!!

Good luck with the scans tomorrow lolley, strawberrys & foxforce

My movements are increasing but still quite subtle unless I am getting kicked!


----------



## Starglow

Great bump and figure Lilly!!!

Wow 3 of you tomorrow with news of pink or blue. How exciting. I love being able to refer to bump now as her :) 

Ice cream time before housework and back to work again. Xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Fab bump lilly!

Bit tmi, but my husband is in a foul mood constantly because I just don't want sex :( I feel like he's taking it out on me. He's barely spoken to me about anything recently. I asked him what the matter was and he said that HE'S struggling!! All because he hasn't had sex.
That makes me feel like crap tbh. I don't want sex end of. I'm tired, achey,dizzy etc hardly the way to feel to get in the mood...what are you all like or is it just me being weird?


----------



## strawberry19

aileymouse im with you on that my oh isnt moaning about it but i just dont feel like it ever! i mean whats sex? lol!!! 

wooooohoooooo scan tomoorow il get a bump piccy up tomoro when i upload baby piccys!!


----------



## Ashley2189

lolley said:


> The movements and kicking have moved to a new level :) I am feeling baby all the time now and some really strong kicks, didnt stop yesterday
> 
> anyone else have seriously itchy boobs? mine are constantly itching!

my movements are definitely getting stronger. i swear the kicks are harder every single day! everything is strongest if i'm laying on my back though. but i'll just be sitting around studying and wham! baby kick! they're not painful, just take me by surprise. they become a little painful if baby continues it in the same area for too long.

oh, and my bbs don't really itch that much. every now and then. but i do have one spot on my tummy that's always itchy. it's so odd.


----------



## lolley

aileymouse said:


> Fab bump lilly!
> 
> Bit tmi, but my husband is in a foul mood constantly because I just don't want sex :( I feel like he's taking it out on me. He's barely spoken to me about anything recently. I asked him what the matter was and he said that HE'S struggling!! All because he hasn't had sex.
> That makes me feel like crap tbh. I don't want sex end of. I'm tired, achey,dizzy etc hardly the way to feel to get in the mood...what are you all like or is it just me being weird?

im going to be totally honest here, we have not had sex since i got my bfp :wacko:
The midewife told us not to until i got the all clear at my 12 week scan. After that we did try once but hubby has been very protective and is too scared to do anything. Not sure if he will try again but at the moment he just doesn't want to.


----------



## Flybee

Hahaha my OH nags constantly, we have only had sex a few times since my bfp - I had the early bleeding and due to previous miscarriage wasnt even going there for the 1st tri....

In 2nd tri so far only a handful of times but I am totally not in the mood or the slightest bit interested, nothing to do with him i am just bloody knackered!!

I had another bleed at the weekend so sex is a definite no go for me currently - he seems to have stopped whinging about it but am sure it will start up again soon...


----------



## hch

we are all in the same boat! we have only done the deed a few times since getting my bfp (the first time was at 15 weeks! LOL) and i have just done it so i dont have to listen to him moan about him never having it! i would much rather sleep then do it! i do remember him moaning about having to much sex when were ttc and now its not enough! LOL i cant win!


----------



## lolley

right then are we guessing pink or blue for tomorrow?

I am still going with blue for me

pink for strawberry

i know foxforce is staying yellow and we don't have a bump piccy to look at to guess.


----------



## hch

im going to say a blue for you lolley and you will have 3 wonderful boys like me :D

strawberry pink

and foxforce im going to guess bumpie will be a pink one when she arrives :)


----------



## strawberry19

ooooh i really dont know what to guess!!! im rubbish!! im just excited!!


----------



## aileymouse

yup, we have had sex once since my bfp. I just sick of going on and on at me. he knew from last time that I don't like sex when I'm pregnant...

I'm rubbish at guessing sexes but hope all yours scans go well tomorrow x


----------



## Starglow

Awwwww I was bouncing off the Walls after mine. 

What times are your scans tomorrow?


----------



## strawberry19

mines at 11.10!! so il be on here after lunch time with piccys hopefully!! 

mmm just made massive pot full of chicken and veg soup! ..yum yum


----------



## hch

cant wait to hear what your having :)


----------



## lolley

mine is at 2.45, so will be on as soon as possible, although i have to take my brother to a&e at the same time so i could be a while :(

I might post quick from my bb and post the pic later.


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies 

Thanks on the bump comments, it doesn't feel like a neat bump I can tell you lol but you all have great bumps and boobs lol :thumbup: Lilley your still tiny and very tidy bump and love your tat :D

My scan is at 11.50 tomorrow I'll try post a quick message on my BB like Lolley as I know we'll be out to get food shopping, walking the dog then going to parents for dinner. So I'll get back online in the evening.

mmmm your soup sounds great strawberry we have just had chicken fajitas... have to take dh out soon so now time to chill....

Hope you have a fab scan experiences tomorrow Lolley and Strawbs can't wait to hear what your having 

Have a good evening all and speak tomorrow xx


----------



## lilly77

thanks for the comments girls!! Believe me that was quite a flattering pic, my bump looks nice from the side but from front on its just wide!

Lolley Strawberry and Foxforce HUGE luck for your scans tomorrow!!! I can't wait to find out what you're having, and Foxforce can we guess at your pic?!

so exciting!!

Re the sex thing, i'm the other way around! Me and DH have been doing it about once a week since bfp (obviously a lot more when we were trying, lol) but its like he's almost scared to touch me.. i'm like 'throw me on the bed its fine!!' I'm a bit worried he's going off me!!?? i even had a nightmare last night that he was gay and left me for another MAN!!! LOLZ! He killed himself laughing at me this morning when I told him that.
I think he's just tired as he's working really hard, his partner is away on holiday so he's doing everything himself.. I'm the one wanting action!! doesn't help much with my insecurities about my changing shape though...

oh i forgot to tell you girls, i did a huggies advert on monday for work, and there were 2 beautiful 5 week old baby boys there as models!!! What an amazing shoot esp for me, obsessed as i am... I was holding them for ages, really made me SO excited about having a tiny baby in my arms soon :happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

awwwww lilly thats just adorable!!!! i know what you mean tho im like it with some the kids i work with youngest at minute is only 9 weeks old so she needs lots of love and attention and im her key worker so spend alot of time with her


----------



## Ashley2189

no much for me to say on the sex issue. i've always gone through periods of time where i like it, and where i dont. i've always found sex to be painful at certain times throughout the month. now i usually don't care either way. the only problem i have is the pain again. different kind of pain though. idk, hard to explain.

here's my 20 week bump! took a photo last week at 19+1 and there's really no difference lol but this one is from today, just a few minutes ago.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starglow

Ashley beautiful bump. Boo to the pains tho !

Good luck with the 3 scans today. Looking forward to hearing how they all go. Hope u all got sleep. 

X


----------



## Mama Afrika

Beautiful bumps ladies and all the best to those having scans today!

Re sex - we've been doing it on average every 2 weeks since my bfp. He doesn't moan about it but i know its not enough. Tbh i'm just lazy because anytime we actually do it, the 'Os' are really good, better than pre-pregnancy especially since the 2nd trimester. I don't know how long this will last though!

I've got the day off so i'm meeting up for lunch and baby shop browsing with a friend who's due in march, looking forward to it.

Have a great day!


----------



## foxforce

Morning Peeps

Yes Lilly feel free to guess the sex :D 
I did manage to get to sleep and didn't do to bad stayng asleep last night.

Lovely bump Ashley! Has the pain you had gone after the bath you had the other day?

I did a little of my Pregnancy Yoga dvd which was great I must try do that as often as possible, really recommend it to you all if you fancy doing anything like that, it's called Tara Lee Pregnancy Yoga. My dog was getting in the way a little though lol trying to lick my face and lying next to me :lol:

Have a great day shopping Mama Afrika.... not long till my scan now .....


----------



## lolley

Lovely bump Ashley :). 

Good luck today strawbwerry and foxforce, I will be checking on you later


----------



## Flybee

Goodluck Lolley, Strawberry & Foxforce for your scans today, hope everything goes well and cant wait to see piccies


----------



## strawberry19

well girlies ITS A BOY!!!! and quite clearly too rude little man had it all hanging out.. typical bloke!! i could see it before she even told us!!! here are some piccys i think they are so cute bub see,s to like having his feet in the air the pictures remind me of a winnie the pooh picture where he is laying under a tree with his feet in the air!! it was amzing!!! bub was in a great position for her fair to say my partner is very excited to be having a little boy!!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9









002.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6









003.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6









004.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5









005.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lolley

yay congrats strawberry :happydance:

pink and blue are evening out now!

and im bloody useless i always guess wrong lol.

were just having kunch then it will be time for us to go :)


----------



## strawberry19

good luck hun cant wait to hear!! it was bloody amazing!!! enjoy!!!x


----------



## hch

congrats strawberry on your blue bump! fab pics! :D xx my baby was the same i could see his winky before she had even said and then she said i dont think i need to tell you what the sex is as you can clearly see the boy parts! :lol:

good luck lolley! :) and foxforce :)


----------



## strawberry19

over the moon :cloud9: 

wishing all the other girlies lots of luck today!!!X


----------



## Flybee

awww congrats on team blue strawberry, the piccies look great :)

cant wait to hear from foxforce & lolley


----------



## foxforce

Many congrats strawbs so pleased ur bubs was playing nicely! Great pics too! 
Just quickly as on my bb, my scan was great although my bubs not playing nicely it was laid head first down facing my back!! She got to measure nearly everything but not the heart properly although she thought it looked fine and was absolutely sure everything is ok. So I have to go back on tuesday 8.30. 

So my belly is lopsided as baby is laid down one side! I'll post pics later although not great with how it was laid. Got a great profile though and super cute nose :cloud9: 

Good luck Lolley xx catch up later x


----------



## strawberry19

awww sounds beautiful hun! least youl get to see baby again next week too! hopefully he/she will play nicely then :)


----------



## hch

what a little monkey foxforce! glad all was ok! i hope she/he plays nicely next week :)


----------



## hch

omg im in agony! i think baby is lying on a nerve! my left butt cheek and leg are killing me! ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Starglow

Awwwwww Foxforce - cute little nose. How sweet! Xxxx

Strawberry. Team blue. Congrats. Aw yay!!!!! Great pics


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ladies!

Wow, I missed 6 PAGES of messages! 

Briefly--

You all have amazing bumps and figures! I'm quite jealous! :) I'll trade you my boobs for your waistlines any day :haha:

Strawberry- congrats on blue!! Welcome to the club :)

Foxforce- great pic hun! And great that you'll get to go back and see LO next week!

Below is my 20-week bump pic... and then there is a picture of a little outfit we bought this week (we went shopping with my mom and got LOADS more stuff yesterday!) I just think it's really cute. :cloud9:


----------



## lilly77

hi girls - wow Strawberry congrats on your little boy!!! yay Team :blue: ahhh you'll love it boys are so much fun  I'll go update you!!

Foxforce congrats on your scan too honey! Pity baby wasn't playing ball but at least you'll get rescanned again woohoo!

Great bump Itsy and I love your little man's outfit!! OMG I have bought SO much for my little girl already..

I can't wait to start buying the cot/drawers/pram accessories etc but we'll do that when we're back from Thailand. We go next week!

Can't wait for Lolley's news next!


----------



## Starglow

Hch ..... Ouch! Sounds painful. Do a belly dance or pretend hoola hoop and see if baby moves :) 

Another nice bump!!!!!

Can't believe you're off next week lilly. U lucky thing! 

X


----------



## hch

fab bump itsychick! and you have fabulous boobs aswell!


----------



## hch

Starglow said:


> Hch ..... Ouch! Sounds painful. Do a belly dance or pretend hoola hoop and see if baby moves :)
> 
> Another nice bump!!!!!
> 
> Can't believe you're off next week lilly. U lucky thing!
> 
> X

just been to tesco for a few bits which took me ages as its like a shooting pain and comes and goes!! he has to be laying on a nerve the little monkey! its about now that he becomes active so hopefully he will move! :)


----------



## hch

ooo Thailand! i have been to bangkok and i loved it! where abouts are you going lilly?


----------



## Starglow

Oh I've eaten too much chilli. Stuffed! One more hour of work and I'm done. Have a second meeting at work on my day off tomorrow re maternity stuff. Fingers crossed it hits well. It's quite a worry!


----------



## Starglow

Hch..... I find at night it's really hard to turn in bed lol. I'm like an old woman with the sound effects I make lol! Always have pain down my left side when turning. My pregnancy pillow is a godsend! 

Hope your pain eases soon. I'm always wrecked by Thursday night. I think I run on adrenaline all week and then I'm exhausted after!


----------



## lolley

So sorry ladies,

I was with my brother he has been admitted to hospital with pneumonia, luckily it was the hospital where i was at for my scan :(


ok so back to me and diddly :)

We had the most amazing scan experience ever, the sonographer was just fantastic. She explained everything in tiny detail and i cant believe how much clearer scans are from when i had the boys.

so were having............

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! were actually having a girl :cloud9:


----------



## hch

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations on your pink bumpie fantastic news :)!!!! and so sorry to hear about your brother hope he gets better very soon x


----------



## lolley

ooooo forgot please no mention on facebook i know i have said before :)

i have parents evening shortly so will catch up with everyone else and post piccys later :)


----------



## hch

hahaha starglow i sound like an old woman too! god knows how i will sound in a few months:haha:


awww lolley im so chuffed with your news!:happydance:


----------



## aileymouse

Glad all your scans went well! 

Congrats strawberry on your blue bump!

And congrats lolley on your pink bump!

You guys must me made up :)

Only 5 days till my scan! :D


----------



## lilly77

oh lolley huge congrats to you!!! welcome to TEAM :pink::pink::pink: I'll go update you ... amazing! my pink dust worked! haha :haha:

Starglow and hch, I know i can't believe we're off next week - means i won't be on here for 2 weeks, I'll miss all you girls! We're flying to koh samui and will be staying on koh phangan too.. i can't wait to tan my bump!


----------



## Itsychik

hch and Starglow-- I'm an old lady in bed too :blush: Does anyone else have parts of their body going numb when laying down? The left side of my hip keeps 'falling asleep' and tingling uncomfortably when I sleep on my side (regardless of which side I lay on)...

Lolley- congrats on team pink!!! :pink: Fantastic news!

Lilly- I'm going to be super jealous of your WARM vacation :) I'm sure you guys will have a fantastic time!!

And Ashley- I wasn't on a few days ago but happy [belated] birthday! Hope you guys were able to make it out to dinner :)


----------



## Starglow

So jealous Lilly! I love Thailand. as we're not moving house for a couple of years there's a chance we'll go abroad but not long haul. 

Lolley!!! Fab news! The scans are amazing arent they! 

Foxforce it's pretty great you'll get to see your little one again on Monday and I'm sure the heart will be fine. 

I was looking at gorgeous newborn to 3 months dresses! So lovely. Not bought anything yet tho. Just looking for now. I couldn't bring myself to pay £25 for the cutest dress in mamas and papas. Theres beautiful things in debenhams baby wear at better prices. 

Think I'll take a trip to Dublin and see what my neice has grown out of before buying anything. Plus one of my best girl friends is wanting to come baby clothes shopping with me next month. Yay. Can't believe I'm looking at girlie outfits. It's amazing!


----------



## Flybee

Congrats on team pink Lolley, you must be over the moon, cant wait to see the piccies


----------



## Starglow

Itsy we cross posted. 

Yes my arms from elbow to hands go dead at night in bed. ITs awful! Really bad circulation. I have to work on them every morning to get feeling back and some days my hands are stiff :(


----------



## lolley

still got to catch up with posts but here are my piccys :)

https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/kell500/20weekscan.jpg


https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/kell500/20weeks2.jpg


----------



## aileymouse

Great pics lolley!

Ashley, fab bump! xx


----------



## Starglow

Lolley your baby looks slim. mine has a belly lol! Great pics. 

People keep saying ' it could still be a boy you know'. Eek! I'd hope at this stage it's reliable.


----------



## hch

fab pics lolley! hello baby girl :) i bet your beaming :)


----------



## lolley

congrats again strawberry,

foxforce like hch said you get to see baby again woooo

hch hope the pain has gone now for you

starglow boy scans are usually spot on i couldnt miss my youngest boys bits :)


ok so i didnt have time to put this earlier , i have an anterior low lying placenta so got to be scanned again at 36 weeks but as my chance of a section was high anyway looks like its a definate now! :(
That was the only bad news if you can call it that.


----------



## strawberry19

awww lolley a baby girl!!! bet your over the moon! hope the boys are pleased!!! :)


----------



## lolley

yep so happy :)

were not telling the boys everyone thinks we didnt find out, so cant risk them knowing, they will be fine.

just off to have tea then i will be back on :winkwink:


----------



## Starglow

Aw lolley Shame about the placenta but at least it's monitored and in control. 
Yeah they say boy scans are reliable but girlie scans not always.

Aileymouse not long to go now. Next Wednesday x


----------



## lolley

yeah im not worried by it, it happens alot just one of those things.

mine is def a girl, she showed us for ages, we asked if we could guess and she showed us the 3 lines from all different angles :)

is aileymouse next for the scan?


----------



## aileymouse

yes me on the 15th :)


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

Sorry didn't get time to get back online to post scan but will try this evening when I get home. You all were very chatty...lots to read

Lolley congrats on your baby girl :pink: you must be so happy :D

Bubs is definately been more active for me now can see my belly moving all the time when I feel it lol it's a really nice feeling ....I may feel different when it's keeping me awake and gets much stronger hahaha

Oh did want to say my scan experience was super, really great sonographer who explained everything she was doing and showed us it all, Izzy got to watch it all, he said he saw no signs of a todger but then bubs had legs firmly crossed at the end, we even got a scan pic with baby looking right at us. And I didn't have to pay for the pictures whether that was because the quality wasn't that good :shrug:

Hope you all have a great day today....yay weekend tomorrow xx


----------



## lilly77

lolley your pics of your baby girl are beautiful!! My friend has low anterior too, hopefully it will move up?
starglow - i know what you mean, people keep saying to me "you know they can be wrong" about ultrasounds, whatever! its so unlikely that they will be though it does happen. i also totally know mine's a girl as i've had three u/s now!

girls i'm quite worried about movement. everyone seems to feel their babies move all the time, i had a definite kick at 19w6d but nothing since then, just VERY light flutters... i don't know whats going on, i though i'd be feeling stronger and stronger by now? i guess i'm just bummed out as its such an amazing feeling and i want to feel her move more! some days i feel nothing, but i know she's fine as i have the doppler and her hb is hammering away as well as lots of wooshing sounds as if she's moving, just that i can't feel it! is it normal to have irregular movement at this stage do you know?


----------



## Starglow

Hun I hardly feel a thing! The night of my scan I felt pulsing and the following day a kick and some flutters. And that's it. I've read it can be 22 weeks till we're feeling lots. Isn't your placenta cushioning the kicks tho?


----------



## lilly77

yes the placenta is cushioning but then when i did feel the kicks i thought maybe it had moved up? also at my 20wk scan they said i had 'high anterior placenta' so i thought i'd be able to feel her low down. 
but relieved i'm not the only one feeling hardly any movement!! just that i keep seeing everyone talking about active movements and they're all behind me.. aslo this is my 2nd baby too! but honestly feels all new again as its been 8 years so maybe i just don't remember, or my stomach muscles went back to the way they were?!


----------



## Starglow

I know what you mean. I'll find it really reassuring when I can really feel her. I know She's moving around like mad as we saw on Monday. Ooohhhh Lilly it's so exciting :) saw the cutest things yesterday :) 

Think I'm gonna start painting my hall today.I'll take it easy and hubby will finish it off. It's easy tho as it's just White. After my meeting this morning I'm gonna go look at paints for the nursary. We have some one staying next week so I'll have to do it this weekend or after he's gone. Only one week of work left before I have a week off so I'll get the nursary done then. Paint, curtains, lights, wall stickers etc. Can't wait :)

I hope a pink sheen or tint is available as I want it to be subtle. I'll accessorise the room with darker pinks and other colours. 

Anyone else thinking about nurseries yet?


----------



## aileymouse

Lilly my sister did feel her baby move until about 23 weeks. I wouldn't worry x

Our baby won't be having a nursery as we only have a 2 bed and my daughter's room is only big enough for her. 
Baby will be in with us until we move.


----------



## hch

lilly some days i feel loads of movement and kicks and others days not a thing! im so glad i have a doppler to hear the heartbeat or i would be in a panic! 


starglow your nursery colours sound fab! im in the middle of looking to move! we have a 2 bedroomed house and although the boys bedroom is huge i think putting another child in there may make it a bit of a tight squeeze! plus i want my eldest to have his own bedroom as he only has a year left at junior school then he will be at senior school and wont want to share a bedroom with 2 monkeys!


----------



## lolley

sounds like were all the same, sometime i have loads of movements, then the next day nothing so out come the doppler :)
I feel the same as Lilly though as my eldest is 10 and youngest is 7 it has been such a long time everything seems new. I can remember significant things but lots of things i cant remember at all.

We also only have a 2 bed and my boys room is massive, but we will be moving. Probably not until next year now as baby can stay with us for a while. My eldest goes to high school this September and i was thinking of giving him the room to himself. But The boys go to their dads all weekend every weekend and they are used to sharing. Where as this baby will be with us full time so think its only fair that she should have her own room.
What does everyone else think? i don't want to be selfish to my eldest!


----------



## hch

lolley if baby had been a girl then the plan was to keep the boys sharing as to be perfectly honest they get on like a house on fire , and the girl would have her own room. i dont think your being selfish at all! girls need there space and all the pretty pink things they can get their hands on! x


----------



## foxforce

Aw Lilly try not worry as it's only these last few days I felt something and movement seems to be just after eating, plus your placenta probably cushioning most of the movement.

Starglow I hope you meeting goes well with work x

Lolley it is quite a difficult decision you have there :wacko: With it been a girl and the bigger age gap I would think she would need her own room but if your moving in the next year that should resolve that....hummm not sure what to say maybe someone who's got sibling experience could help as I'm an only child and no children yet so not the best to advise :blush:


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Foxforce. Just about to go In. Gulp!


----------



## hch

good luck starglow xx


----------



## Flybee

Hey - hope you are all doing well today...

lilly - i dont feel that many movements, generally little kicks when i am relaxing at home or whilst sitting at my desk.... i am noticing them more & more but maybe this is only coz I know it is baby now...


----------



## Flybee

good luck starglow


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. 

Just home. OMG the meeting was fab! Phew. Financial side of maternity leave sorted. Just need to work out if I only take 4 months leave full pay and then go back without someone stepping Into my shoes or wait the 6 months and go back in January at a cut pay of 2 months leave. But because I get back paid there'll be a 2 month period where I'll get my salary on top of my maternity pay. So in fact financially I'd be covered nov and dec. Ooh decisions. 

4 months seems so little to be with my baby before putting her in childcare. 6 months feels better. But the mess I'd have to pick up back at work would be a nightmare! 

Also ...... I've bought my first baby grows. Medium pink and a dark pink and a pack of cute little short sleeve White vests with gorgeous pattern. Adorable :) 

Plus ladies you'll be pleased to know I bought a CUPCAKES changing mat lol! It's really sweet from baby-r-us. And I got a White with a hint of pink sheen paint tester pot to try out. Oh and muslin clothes for delightful baby sick :) 

Housework next , well after I put all this pink stuff away lol. 

Ooookkkkkkkaaaaaaaayyyyyy I need to chill. I'm far too excitable at the mo lol. 

I have a sick husband coming home from work early. Oh dear!


----------



## strawberry19

aww sounds like youve been busy starglow!! 
we are going to start painting soon our whole flat needs doing hasnt been done since we been here so just going to paint it cream all the way through and babies room maybe a slightly darker shade but nothing too olourful as we have to paint it back when we move out! .. renting is a pain in the butt!! 

i got some cute things gifted to us yesterday a gorgeous jacket for when bub is older will be great and fit him at christmas!! and my mum brought us an outift too :)


----------



## foxforce

Oh fabulous news Starglow that's great. The cupcake changing mat sounds delicious lol and very apt! 
All very exciting buying the baby things isn't it?

Nice to get some thing given also like that Strawberry, it all helps out

Hope your hubby isn't too ill Starglow. 
I have have 30 mins till I go home - absolutely shattered today as used to having Friday off but I get Thursday and Friday off next week so be worthwhile.

Catch u all later x


----------



## lilly77

aww thanks girls for all your reassuring replies - i have to say the doppler has saved me too, whenever i feel a bit paranoid or even if i just want to hear her i get it out, such a reassuring thing to have! hopefully i'll be feeling more movement from lo soon xxxx

starglow glad your meeting went so well! 

Lolley you sound as if you're in the exact same boat as me... and a hch too - we have a 2 bed too, with the age gap of my son, its totally unfair on him and the baby to put them together, the age gap is just too big plus they're different sexes, so no nursery for us unfortunately. 

We've been trying to rack our brains on what to do.. we live in a really nice area of london, near an amazing school (which my son goes to) so we can't move too far, house prices rental and for sale are so ridiculous - its about £450 per week for a 3 bed which is just too much - same to buy, about £400-£500k for a 3 bed around here. 
So we're having to make sacrifices and having bean in our room for as long as we can take it, then i don't know, hopefully win the lottery!!?? :haha:


----------



## Ashley2189

i feel so behind! you all were so chatty yesterday! it always seems to happen on the days i don't get on lol i skimmed through some of the posts, though i know i missed a lot. i think someone was talking about nerve pain and that really stuck out to me - i'm having nerve pain near my tailbone on the left side! after a full day of caring for patients in the hospital yesterday i was actually LIMPING from the pain. :( and that pain on my right lower abdomen that was relieved from my bath comes back almost every day, off and on. so i'm thinking its a growing pain but man, it really hurts! my back always hurts, i feel like it never relaxes even when i'm sitting down. and i wake up every single morning with a HUGE ache-y feeling in the same spot on the left side of my lower back. so i DEFINITELY know what you guys mean about sounding like an old lady in bed. it's terrible for me to try to roll over. it's hell to try and get up. i really hope all this pain goes away soon. it's going to be horrible if it just keeps getting worse and worse throughout the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## strawberry19

wow lilly thats really expensive our 2 bed flat is £460 a month!! and thats cheaper because our 2nd bedroom is so small and we have no bath just a shower usually even a one bedroom is around £500 in town but weve been quite lucky! .. we will probably stay here for a while but we need to buy a car aswell but we need a new house before we can get a car.. maybe next year we will move will have to save up first though!! 

finally update on delivery of my cotbed and dresser the last order got 'lost' when it was dispatched.. how the hell can a cotbed and dresser get lost on a van!!! so its been cancelled and re ordered!! .. nightmare!!


----------



## lilly77

Ashley - hope you feel better soon with the nerve pain.. I get quite a lot of pains and aches, my lower back hurts - also sometimes feel like ive pulled a muscle in my left butt cheek!!! lol! 

strawberry - wow thats so cheap! london is just ridiculous!!! we live in small 2 bed now, no garden just balcony and we pay £1200 a month and thats considered cheap-ish around here!! GAH!! wish we could move out of london but kai's school is one of the top state primary's its so good, plus all my work is here.. aaah well. lottery for me then!

nightmare with your stuff getting lost too! what a load of rubbish, they give such crap excuses sometimes - hope it gets sorted soon xx


----------



## strawberry19

thanks!! hopefully will be sent out again soon took 6 different people to speakto till i got to someone who knew what they talking about!!

wow £1200 you can get a 4 bedroom house where i am for just less than £900 a month!

whats all you girlies plan for the weekend??? 

we are not upto alot gotta do the grocery shopping tomoro.. boring!! then maybe oh's parents for roast on sunday but that depends!! apart from that i think we are going to have a good clear out this weekend of the flat!


----------



## Ashley2189

does anyone know the conversion to dollars? lol


----------



## lilly77

Ashley £1200 is about $1925 xx


----------



## Starglow

We have to make do staying where we are. We own our place. It's a two bed two bathroom apartment with garden. The rooms are a decent size luckily and it'll be fine for the three of us. Our bedroom is pretty big so there's room for the cot for the first 6 months. once lo moves into her own room we'll lose the spare room. We really wanted to move but the property market is too bad to sell ours and buy a new place for us at the moment. But we don't want to have our kids going to schools locally so we'll have to move the soonest 2 years and the latest 4 years.

Can't wait to show hubby my purchases. He'll be home any time now (should have been 10pm). He's off to doctor which i asked him to do a few days ago. Man flu mixed with cough and throat infection i think!

our spare room is dark!!!!! gonna have to really think of lightening it up with silk finish paint so it reflects the light and bright fresh colours.....

i'm my usual exhausted friday self today :)
x


----------



## lilly77

oohh weekend tmrw yay! i'm off to my sis and bro's place for lunch and my whole family is going. will be nice but my sis is super ANAL about everything ie no shoes, no mess and just really specific - totally unlike me!
sunday not sure yet maybe a roast with friends in a pub or something. i'm so excited for next week as my holiday countdown begins!!! a week today :wohoo:


----------



## lilly77

I can't wait to see what everyone's bought too!! thought I'd take a pic of bean's drawer of stuff - I know - a bit crazy right considering she's not even here yet!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG02198-20110211-1640.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Starglow

Lol Lilly! lots of buying there! sadly i enjoyed putting all the new stuff in the drawers lol. Just showed hubby.....he loved what i'd bought. 

still got to get:
car seat
bouncer
cot mobile
moses basket sheet
baby monitor
bottles/ steraliser etc
nappies etc
changing bag
cloth nappies
the nursery decor stuff
....bet there's more.

trying to buy bit by bit to spread out the cost
and when all thats bought......
it'll be the hospital bag lol! 

it's neverending hehehehehe


----------



## strawberry19

wow lilly you have been busy!! il go take a few pics of what we have in mo :D


----------



## Starglow

Have any of you chosen which bouncer you want to buy? i can't find one i'm loving.


----------



## strawberry19

heres what we have so far.. one boys outfit my mum got and then the jumper and t shirt my oh's brother got us, moses basket which has a teddy, 2 towels and a stack of vests in and our changing mat, cotbed bumper and our tommee tippee bits and wetwipes! 
this is what we have so far except cot which is on way and some blankets which are at my mums and a johnsons box!

i dont know which bouncer we are going for maybe the matching one to our hodge podge theme but its £85 lol!!!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 1









002.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1









003.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Starglow

so cute!!!!!!!

its funny i copied all the pics of what i have to post on here earlier this afternoon and it wouldnt work :(


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly77 said:


> Ashley £1200 is about $1925 xx

:shock: holy crap! are you kidding me? granted, my OH got a low-income based loan, but the mortgage payment is only about $600/month for a 3 bedroom house.


----------



## hch

wow lilly thats a bloody fortune! 


the bouncer i have looked at is a high chair aswell its called the chicco polly magic high chair im not sure yet if i will get it but its definately caught my eye as i think its a fab idea and as the baby isnt in a bouncer for long the high chair is a fab idea!


https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...hicco Polly Magic Highchair in Baby Sketching


----------



## Starglow

ahhhhhhh hch i didn't know that existed. I'll have a look xxxx thanks hun


----------



## strawberry19

oooh thats really preety :)


----------



## hch

it comes in a few different colours aswell! i just thought what an amazing idea! seen as you would pay about 50 quid for a bouncer and 60 quid for a high chair , its all in one! plus at the baby farm i went to they had them for £100 and there a few places online which are doing them for £114


----------



## aileymouse

Loving the stuff you all bought. I've not bought much, but I have it all from my daughter. I've stocked up on nappies etc and only bought one outfit. Waiting to find out the sex before we buy anymore.

Today I have done so much sorting out and tidaying, I'm pooped, but got to do dinner now. No chance that husband will do it....he's being a dick atm.

Got the inlaws coming over tomorrow, FIL is a gardener so he's going to help out in the garden, get it tidied up. I've promised them a nice lunch.

Sunday we will see some friends then go to my mum and dads for dinner.

xxx


----------



## Starglow

Flip!!!! doctor told hubby he could be on the way to flu!!!!!!! and why hadn't i had the flu jab!!!!! my midwife never mentioned it to me. My doctor is calling me back any time now. It seems all women here have been told to get it except me!!!!!! great :(


----------



## foxforce

Woah Lilly it is ridiculous the rates they charge for London and other cities tbh as my best friend lives in Manchester but not as bad as that.
Suppose we're quite lucky having our own 3 bed semi with ample garden, drive and garage but we still want to move to somewhere bigger and back to the town I grew up in which is 20 mins drive away but won't be for few years until we hack more off the mortgage!

Loving the pics you guys have put up of your things :D Lilly and Strawberry 

We have quite a bit now but still lots to get, easier to get bits as you go I think. Starglow we got an Astro Bouncer from Mamas and Papas that vibrates and plays music, costs quite a bit but we have a Outlet shop near us in Huddersfield so managed to get it for £35!!! Normally £115 I think, then we bought the sound card for £15 It chance whether you see a real bargain like that so was lucky. No way I'd pay £115


----------



## hch

huge hugs hun, im sure you will be fine. are you off to get it today? i had mine at 14 weeks after hearing the commotion on the news! my MW never told me either i just booked myself in xxxx


----------



## foxforce

Just waiting for dh to cook king prawn liguine in a slightly spicy tomato sauce :thumbup:

We have nothing much planned for weekend, cleaning, football, friends visiting sunday then it'll be work again soon enough!

Oh dear Starglow I hope it isn't flu, you'll have to quarantine him lol 

Here's the pictures I got yesterday .... The first is the baby looking right at you, I couldn't see it straight away but you can make out the skeleton head, very strange but great hehehe sorry the flash on my phone has kind of spoiled the first even more
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan 2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









20 week scan.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hch

fab pics foxforce! hello baby :)


----------



## Starglow

Aw cute pics! :) 

My doctor called me and said that my midwife should have told me to get the jab! If it's in stock I can have it on Monday. If not it'll be end of month which is too late. Fingers crossed they have it in stock! How silly. I trusted that she would have suggested it. I should have asked.


----------



## lolley

wow chatty again today :)

lovely pics foxforce :happydance:

i had the flujab starglow the midwife told me, i was worried about having it and i think it was lilly who reasured me. I have been fine since.

were also borning grocery shopping tomorrow but then off to the mil's for tea and going to see my brother on sunday.

I think were having the fisher price rainforest stuff from argos/mothercare going to get the bouncer and gym to match.


----------



## Starglow

I don't want to spend a lot on a bouncer. The cheapy ones are too flimsy. £35 ish would be ok. I like the zebra one in baby r us. It's fab but £54 which is too much when there's so much still to buy. Altho as it can be fixed in place it can be used as a seat for toddlers. That's according to a reviewer anyway. Lol look im talking myself into it. I'm keeping my eyes open.


----------



## Mama Afrika

Wow this thread has been busy!

I've also had numbness when I lie on my back, like someone mentioned. I've just resorted to sleeping on my left side.

We're having a quiet weekend, just going grocery shopping and picking up the travel cot we ordered from mothercare. We got thr graco contour electra and will be using it in our room and the living room until LO goes into her room. Got a few baby clothes from TK Maxx yesterday but I need to slow down with the shopping.

Anyways,have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## Starglow

Eek I just made a proper list of what I still need to buy. It's so long!

I actually have a lovely quiet weekend ahead :) might go buy the paint and make a start but that could be put off till 2moro when hubby is here to help. We're away at a family thing next weekend which includes 4 hours driving each way so I'm making the most of a chilled out 2 days. 

Have a great weekend everyone. 

Ps...... Haven't felt lo move since Tuesday. Hurry up!


----------



## strawberry19

sounds lovely starglow enjoy your chiled weekend!! me and oh cleared out the flat last night got rid of all the stuff we dont need and ive got half our storage/airing cupboard back .. woohoo!!!


----------



## Starglow

It's such a good feeling having a clearout. Might have to get started on one tomorrow as I need to make room for hanging space for lo in our room. 

So much for a chilled morning lol! I ended up doing paperwork. Looking at squeezing a whole lot of extra work in before Easter while I have energy. That's just so I finish two weeks before my due date. Eek. 

When is everyone planning on finishing work before due date. I hope two weeks is enough.


----------



## strawberry19

i wanted to leave it as long as possible but me and my work have decided on middle of may il be about 34- 35 weeks by then and my job is very rushed and on feet all time lifting the babies up and rushing around getting bottles etc isnt easy when i can have 3 by myself and recently its really busy weve got 6 every morning and afternoon and i only have one other member of staff and even then sometimes 2 staff members with 6 kids isnt enough! gona stay to cover one of the girls holidays so il proabably finish on a friday probably the 20th or something.. supose then i wont have too long sitting around getting bored my best friend is back from uni then aswell so we can go out for lunch and coffe a bit and things!


----------



## Starglow

That sounds good Hun. Ive asked on the main board to see what people generally are doing. Obviously if I need to I can take it earlier but it messes my dates the other end up and I'd lose out on extra hours before maternity leave x


----------



## strawberry19

yeah deffo thats why i chose to leave middle of the month instead of begining of the month least it wont effect my pay too much!! worked out because i only work half days anyway that it should only leave us £50 worse off a month which isnt too bad i can cope with that!! lol


----------



## Starglow

Hun I'm officially only getting my average earnings paid for four months. Altho I can drag that out to 6 months due to an overlap in back pay. Then I'd only get state pension of £123 a week which is a no no. So I need to decide do I go back after 4 months or 6 months. I'd love to take the 6 months returning in jan 2012 but i have a feeling I'll have to go back earlier as I'd have to pick up a big mess! Messy schedule done by someone else, my students changing teacher half way through the year etc. Wracking my brains as to what to do. Gonna speak to my boss next week and see what we come up with. I have to have it in writing very soon x


----------



## strawberry19

yeah can see what you mean hun am sure youl sort something that suits you finanacially and your work situation it does suck that alot of people have such a decrease in pay whislt on maternity leave! dunno what id do if it was me! am sure youl do the right thing x


----------



## lolley

im taking 9 months but will be loosing a lot of money :(
I wish i could take the 12 months but just cant afford the last 3 months with nothing, smp will be hard enough for 3 months :(

I am planning to leave when we break up for the whitson holidays so 1st week of june, but my matenity leave won't start until the week the school is back, so at least i get an extra week off. If i have to have a section i will only have 2 weeks before baby is born. But i want as long as possible after.


----------



## Starglow

So lolley is it normal that maternity pay decreases as time ticks by? I've been told at work I'm getting the same as what my collegues are entitled to. But I always thought you get your usual earnings for most of the maternity leave.


----------



## lolley

no it always has dropped, even 10 years ago with my 1st child.

I have to say the entitlements are much better now, although still could be better.

mine is something along the line of ( this is off the top of my head so dont quote me)...

90% pay for 1st 6 weeks
halfpay plus smp for next 12 weeks
halfpay for about 4 weels ( cant remember this 1)
smp for the remander up to 39 weeks
anything after that is unpaid

i will be going back at the 39 weeks stage so i dont loose out completely.


----------



## Starglow

Ah yes that's what I'm pretty much getting. Ok that's good to know thanks. My work are making up my pay for the first 4 months which is good. Thanks Hun


----------



## lolley

your welcome glad it helped it can all be very confusing. The only thing i am disapointed about it when i had callum he is 7 now i got holiday etitlement tagged onto the end of my maternity.

I asked about this as i am due to go back 2 or 3 weeks before the easter holiday so would of been perfect to tag the holiday on to take me until easter. But that doesnt happen anymore as im term time but get paid per anum, my holidays are already included :( but at least i go back for a couple of weeks then get a couple of weeks off might be a nice way to break back in and also easter is when we go to Egypt :)


----------



## Starglow

Yes you're right. Ease back in with your holiday to look forward to. Xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

i have a weird question and i don't mean any offense with it at all. i didn't want to post in the main board because i'm afraid it will be taken the wrong way and turn into one of those angry threads. i'm just curious why some women take their bump pics without pants on? i totally understand professional maternity photos done in undies or nude in a really artistic way, but why take off your pants to do a self-portrait? i really don't mean any disrespect, i'm really just curious! i don't find anything "wrong" about it, but the way i see it, i don't need my pants or shirt off to show my belly. i *was* slightly offended by one pic i saw a photo somewhere (not sure if on here or somewhere else) that the woman actually had her jeans around her ankles and her shirt on the floor. i thought that photo looked so trashy! :(


----------



## aileymouse

I'm hoping to start my mat leave at the beginning of june. so I'll be about 36 weeks.

I dont get SMP from my employer as I don't earn enough (I work 16 hours a week at minimum wage). So I will claim maternity allowance which is 90% of my wage.

Ashley, I've never seen any 'bottomless' pics. But I don't understand why people need to take their pants off too??

Feeling a bit achey and fed up today, hopefully I will wake up tomorrow in a better mood....


----------



## Starglow

Lol re the last photo description Ashley. :) I'll be doing with clothes on lol. 


Awwwwwww my hubby just surprised me with an early vallentines pressie. The most beautiful card and a tiffany charm bracelet. Awwww! The most amazing messages too ! Luckily I had his card already.


----------



## hch

hahahaha you will never see me taking my clothes off for a bump pic! 


aileymouse i hope you feel better 2moro

starglow thats so sweet of your hubby! i sent mine out to get me a jam roly poly! hahahah


----------



## Starglow

Lol hch! I made pancakes tonight which were yum. Gonna get up and exercise first thing tomorrow. I feel I'm getting wider and wider and I'm eating too much. Gotta sort it out!


----------



## hch

i know me too! long walk 2moro with the kids and OH! my waist is disappearing!


----------



## lilly77

lol ashley I took a few pics in my bra and undies!!! But I just post them here on our thread not on main board, haven't posted any bump pics on fb yet. you girls and dh the only one who's seen them! sorry for any offence! :haha: Personally though I love having pics of my actual bump, all my personal polaroids are the same and ones from when I had my son, my bump is out. I don't see why not, changing bodies and all that! I would draw the line on facebook though, my mom really wanted to post some up on her fb (crazy woman) of my bump but I said no!

I'm working tmrw at the Bafta's - very exciting, just doing dancers makeup for a performance but quite excited.

I felt baby move again today so happy! just a few kicks and she went all silent again.. its definitely not constant yet.

Ahh some of you girls are so lucky with your maternity pay. I get the govt allowance but that's it! eek

hope everyone's having a good weekend x


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies. I'm stopping work at 37 weeks but i can work from home so i'll be doing a lot of that once i feel too heavy / tired. I plan to have 9 months off.


----------



## Starglow

Your pics are fab Lilly. I meant to say I understand why people take them for themselves. But yours are tasteful. I've seen some which really aren't lol. I meant to post this and then hubby gave me my pressie last night and I forgot hehe. Xxxxx


----------



## aileymouse

I wouldn't say your pics lilly were nude! I don't find them offensive. I thought Ashley was meaning totally butt naked...?


----------



## Starglow

Lol Aileymouse. Pants in America means trousers haha!!! Not nude nude. That's how I took it. Yes there's an idea let's all post nude pics of ourselves lol!!!!! I wouldn't do that to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

I woke up early today. Got up then later went back to wake hubby and then I fell asleep! Oh dear. Can get motivated now. Hubby has tv booked for sport so I was gonna get a shop in but can't even drag myself into the shower!


----------



## lilly77

lol girls!! haha **NUDE SUMMER CUPCAKES*** err.... haha :haha:


----------



## Starglow

Haha! It would be a very popular thread haha!!! Sweet and innocent summer cupcakes get naked :) 

Lilly ...... I thought I'd only be on smp. But work have surprised me thank goodness. Been there 7 years but they never told me I was considered permanent after 2 years. Should have been getting all the benefits for a long time now. I could have gone self employed but didn't want the hassle. Glad I didn't now as my friends doing the same job who are self employed will be in a muddle.


----------



## Starglow

Aileymouse not long to go till your scan on Tuesday. You're our last here. How exciting. we'll all be waiting to know how it goes. Xxx


----------



## lolley

you wont be catching me nude, im a fully clothed cupcake :haha:

hope everyones weekend has been good so far. Hubby is taking me to the cinema later :) off to see my brother 1st.

When we were out grocery shopping yesterday we had a wonder round the baby section and look what i found... i just had to get it :)


https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/kell500/Photo025.jpg


----------



## hch

awwwww lolley! how gorgeous! :D 

we were all supposed to be going for a walk in the woods today but its peeing it down and windy so im having a pj day! i was really busy yesterday i cleaned the house from top to bottom , painted my frontroom and my kitchen and cleaned all the cupboards! i wonder what i will be like when i actually start nesting! :lol: 


lilly you look fabulous in your pics :) x


----------



## Starglow

Brilliant lolley. Anything cupcake i'm drawn to now lol x


----------



## Starglow

Wow hch!!!!! Can u come over and paint my place for me please and clean out my cupboards lol! Thought I was good yesterday. Bit of hoovering to do and the washing up from this morning and I'm done. On the go slow today for sure. X


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Hope your having a good weekend?! Mines been filled with tidying up, cleaning and chilling, just done some yoga and seem to stretched my middle finger :rofl: think it was with doing a few floor positions obviously not done anything for a while lol

I will be finishing work approximately end of May not totally sure yet, will have some leave before starting maternity, still need to clarify it.

Strawberry & hch sounds like you had a good clear out and decorate very productive nesters :thumbup: 

Ashley re photo I also did underwear shot like Lilly for similar reasons, like to see the difference in skin as thats how I did first shot and better to compare, also to see my tat stretch lol sorry if offended, didn't show pants round ankles or anything lol and was only posted here for you guys and for me and dh :D

Lilly wow fab for you working at BAFTA's and feeling baby move :cloud9:

Lolley loving the cupcake tops awww so cute :D

What day is it your scan Ailey? 
Can wait to see bubs again tuesday morning, it's been the most active today, must be getting stronger from the pizza last night :winkwink:

Grr the moses basket (Baby K) I was going to go get this week has had the £20 off offer end :nope: it hasn't even been on 2 weeks I don't think, I didn't realise they stocked it in my local Mothercare, saw it this morning full price :dohh:

Right off to shower and wash my hair ... catch u all later xx


----------



## Starglow

Yay. I just got a little kick and slide lol. Amazing! Brought a tear to my eye. I think it's hubby screaming at the rugby lol!


----------



## hch

been having some braxton hicks today! quite a few actually! think i may have over done it yesterday and today:dohh: been having them since 17 weeks! must get them earlier the more babies you have!:haha:


----------



## Starglow

What do they feel like hch ?


----------



## hch

awww foxforce have you seen the moses basket on offer anywhere else? i have to admit the baby k moses baskets are gorgeous! 


yay starglow for feeling baby kick!:happydance:


----------



## hch

its like a hardening all over your stomach , they dont hurt ,its just a funny feeling! maybe towards they can take your breath away but generally i find the sensation weird!:haha:


----------



## foxforce

Yay starglow that's great! 

hch hmmm I have seem some odd ones at Mama's and Papa's but think we settled on the Baby K one as it's wicker basket so will hold up to the lively dog we have better plus I love the modern design on the bedding. Can still hold out a bit for it, it may come back on offer again....Mum and dad are buying so would feel bad asking them to pay an extra £20 as well as the stand :wacko:


----------



## hch

i will keep an eye out for you:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Mama Afrika

@Lolley where did you get the cute cupcake outfits!?


----------



## Ashley2189

Ladies, let me say-you have NOT offended me! Not in the least bit, I was just trying to understand the reason for it is all :) like I said, for me I just pull my shirt up and take the photo that way. And thanks to whoever clarified the "pants" situation, can't remember who it was. I had no idea you guys thought I meant nude!! I'm on my phone writing this and smiling the whole time and OH just looked over and asked why I was smiling so big and I just started cracking up and expalined the whole thing to him.


----------



## Starglow

I read it twice but I knew you meant trousers lol. Pants here are knickers/ underwear/ briefs. Funny funny lol. Im irish but have American family so I knew. Hehe.


----------



## lolley

mama afrika - got them from Tesco :winkwink:

hch - i have had loads of braxton hicks and sometimes they can be uncomfortable and quite often, makes me worry a bit sometimes


----------



## hch

I have worried a bit today as i have had a fair few but not painful just tight! I have heard the more babies you have the worse they can be! don't know how true that is tho?


----------



## lolley

im not sure either, i didnt feel them with either of my boys. I was put on a monitor and they said they were there but never felt them. Like you i have had them from about 17 weeks. I have been told though that they can be caused by a uti. So im going to call the docs tomorrow just to see if i can drop a sample off as im not seeing the midwife now until 24 weeks.


----------



## lilly77

i'm getting braxton hicks too, once a day now even... such a strange feeling! Don't remember if i got them with my son. They always happen after we bd though... !! (sorry tmi!)

Ashley, lol!! is quite funny re the pants thing, can you girls imagine everyone dropping their knickers to show off their bumps!! :haha:

I've been feeling baby move today, more regular now but not stronger, its still quite muffled. nice to feel some movements though!

Lolley - lovely stuff you've got there! love the cupcakes motif


----------



## Starglow

Morning ladies and happy valentines :)

Just a thought. We've been in 2nd tri for about 8 weeks and only 5-6 weeks to go till 3rd tri. Wow! 5 weeks really cause at 25 weeks we're in our actual 26th week. But how exciting is this! Xxxxx


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow said:


> Lol Aileymouse. Pants in America means trousers haha!!! Not nude nude. That's how I took it. Yes there's an idea let's all post nude pics of ourselves lol!!!!! I wouldn't do that to you xxxxxxxx

Ha, I forgot about that! I should know reall, Husband calls trousers pants too...blame it on the baby brain.



Starglow said:


> Aileymouse not long to go till your scan on Tuesday. You're our last here. How exciting. we'll all be waiting to know how it goes. Xxx

Tomorrow is the day! I can't wait, although slight apprehensive, just want to know all is well. My scan is at 9.30am so I don't have to wait all day, but I won't be able to update here until the evening as I'm at work all day and can't get on here on my phone. 

Wow Lilly, a job at the BAFTA's! Sounds great! 

Hope you are all have a lovely valentines day xxx


----------



## Starglow

Good luck tomorrow hun. You'll be on a high all day probably :) 

Looks like I'm Getting the flu jab at 1230 today. Better late than never I suppose. Hope I don't get side effects as my week is far too busy to be ikky!

Baby kicked me quite a bit yesterday. Amazing. 5 days between flutters tho! Ah well she's resting :)


----------



## lilly77

Just wanted to say Happy Valentines Day to the Summer Cupcakes and BUMPS!

:kiss: xxxx


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Hun. 

Well I've had my flu jab at last. Got loads done so far. Just about to work now. Can't wait for tonights tv. Sad lol! Mad corrie wedding, one born and episodes!

Flipping well hit a pillar at the doctors! No dent just a luminous yellow scratch!!! First time I've ever done that :( felt awful. Gotta get that sorted!


----------



## Flybee

good luck aileymouse for your scan, cant wait to hear all about it

Happy Valentines Day to everyone, hope you all get spoilt rotten

Me & DH had a date night on Saturday, we found this yummy mexican restaurant by chance, the food was DELICIOUS and reminded us of our honeymoon... we then went to watch Tangled - we are such kids but complete suckers for Disney films... It was actually very good and quite funny

Lolley - loving the cupcake outfit

Lilly - hope you had a fab time yesterday at the BAFTAS

Starglow - cant wait for one born every minute tonight either, am hooked on that programme!

Little bubba has some days where it kicks the crap out of me and other days here i dont feel much at all....


----------



## strawberry19

wow errrr so much to catch up on... lol
hope you girls had a nice weekend!! lovely tops lolley!!! forgot to upload my bump pic here he is at 20 weeks
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## strawberry19

anyone thought any more about names yet now most of us know what team we are on?x


----------



## Flybee

i am on team yellow but have both names picked out already;

if a girl; Arianna Sofia
if a boy; Raphael Joao Joaquim (Joao is Portuguese for John)

My husband is portuguese so thought we should go for something along these lines!

TBH when the little one pops out it may look nothing like either of these names and we will have to start again :laugh2:


----------



## strawberry19

Flybee said:


> i am on team yellow but have both names picked out already;
> 
> if a girl; Arianna Sofia
> if a boy; Raphael Joao Joaquim (Joao is Portuguese for John)
> 
> My husband is portuguese so thought we should go for something along these lines!
> 
> TBH when the little one pops out it may look nothing like either of these names and we will have to start again :laugh2:

they are lovely names, haha and im dreading if baby doesnt look like the name we pick! boys nams are so hard for us and weve only ever liked 2! Mason & Noah and i think right now we are going to go for Noah


----------



## hch

glad you feeling ok after you flu jab starglow but ouch that you hit a pillar! 

lilly have fun at the baftas! :)

flybe your date sounds fab! my OH is taking me out tonight! have no idea where tho!

strawberry fab bump coming along nicely there!


i think we have our boys name although i still have to convince OH!!


oliver matthew


----------



## strawberry19

Oliver is a lovely names and suits babies and older children aswell as adults! love it hun :)

jelous of you girlies and your dates!! me and oh are bit poor now till end of month so agreed we wouldnt do anything.. we have his dad staying with us tonight anyway as he is down this way for work so maybe we will get a chinese in or something!


----------



## hch

strawberry19 said:


> Oliver is a lovely names and suits babies and older children aswell as adults! love it hun :)
> 
> jelous of you girlies and your dates!! me and oh are bit poor now till end of month so agreed we wouldnt do anything.. we have his dad staying with us tonight anyway as he is down this way for work so maybe we will get a chinese in or something!

i can almost gurantee you that we will end up getting a takeaway! he never gets out of work on time!:haha: i will let you all know what happens!


----------



## hch

arrggghhh names are so hard! especially boys! its the only name i can think of that i like but Lee doesnt really like it! i also like Harry but he says it sounds like some old ladys dog!:haha: so its only a maybe! Jack wants to call it boy! :laugh2:


----------



## lolley

nice bump strawberry :)

we still not thought of any new names yet...

this is our boy and girl list ( we are keeping the boys just incase lol)

boys- Ethan, Dylan and cameron all with John as a middle name after dh's dad

girls - Amelia (Emelia), Alissa, Isabelle, Sofia all with Ann as middle name after my nan and me and my mom have it as middle names too.


maybe my boy list will help some of you having boys :)

hch our boys have very similar names already mine are Callum and Jake!
when i had my boys Jake was going to be Oliver and Callum was going to be Reece lol


----------



## aileymouse

We said we wouldn't do valentines day but husband had bought me some purple tulips and is cooking dinner.

Love the name you have all chosen. We have chosen Georgia for a girl, but are undecided on a boys name. Hopefully we will find out tomorrow :)


----------



## Itsychik

So again, I missed looooooooooooooooooots on this thread :) I'm replying to some things as I read through them...

Re nude/pant-less pics: All of my pics (even personal ones) are fully clothed :) But that's just my personal preference. I think many of the bra/panties pics are tasteful (I've not yet seen any that aren't). A friend sent me this website where some pics are REALLY.... um... weird. IMO.

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html

Re maternity leave-- I get 16 weeks (starting 4 weeks before due date) paid 100% and then I'll be going back to work part-time (32 hours instead of 40).

@ Lolley- I LOVE the cupcake outfit! How adorable!

@ Starglow- I haven't gotten the flu jab (my mw didn't suggest it either, but I don't want it) so you're not the only one :) Hope everything went well when you got it.

@ Strawberry- we've had our names picked out since before we were TTC :) LO will be named "Bram Lucas" (my OH is Dutch, and this is the compromise we came up with between a Dutch name and something my American family can pronounce) :)

@ hch- Is your OH named Lee? (I might have missed this earlier). That's my name :) 
(spelled "Leigh") but it always makes me smile to see it around!

Hope all you ladies have a great Valentine's Day! I'm still in the U.S. visiting family and DH flew back to NL on Saturday... so I'm going on a date with my mom tonight :)


----------



## Starglow

Hah my romantic night involves having the tv all to myself lol. Hubby is unwell and asleep. I made him strawberry pancakes earlier!!! So much exciting stuff going on I'm happy enough. This is the first year we haven't gone out for dinner. Too tired to be honest and I'm delighted with my fab bracelet :) 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## lilly77

well we're staying in tonight, dh went to m&s for that dine-in for £20 deal! though I cant have the pink champagne :-( well maybe just a sip! Its too expensive to get babysitter AND go out for dinner when we're just about to fly on hols!
I got roses and chocs from DH, and a mug from DS! Very spoilt!

yay one born every minute tonight girls!

Oh bafta;s went great, I was backstage and left soon after it started (was only needed at the start) but I did meet 'Wossy' who was lovely.lol..

ps I love everyone's names you've all chosen, really lovely.

4 more sleeps til my hols :wohoo:


----------



## lilly77

by the way Itsy those pregnancy photos are HILARIOUS!!!!!! SO BAD!! you should put that on the main board, right laugh!! 
xx


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhh I'll look up those pics :) 

Lilly I'm very jealous you're jetting off. Good news is we may be going away 1st week of April now that I know I'm free. I'd be 28 weeks by then. Hope that's ok!!!!


----------



## Starglow

Ewwwwwwww auful pics on that site lol


----------



## hch

hahahahaha those pics are hilarious so so bad!!! 




> hch our boys have very similar names already mine are Callum and Jake!
> when i had my boys Jake was going to be Oliver and Callum was going to be Reece lol


how weird! jack was going to be a reece but we went for jack in the end! Lee has thrown another name into the loop and thats jacob! so now its between oliver and jacob! i think i will have to see what baby looks like! 






> @ hch- Is your OH named Lee? (I might have missed this earlier). That's my name
> (spelled "Leigh") but it always makes me smile to see it around!


yes he is :called Lee :) i usually just write OH but for some reason i have wrote his name! :lol: i like the girls version and hows it spelt :)


----------



## Starglow

Boo I've eaten a load of rubbish today :( didn't even want most of it! 

UK girls - any idea where to go to get sun in April from here. Apart from gran canaria. but somewhere really nice. I'd love to go long haul but probably not at 28 weeks! Aw the Maldeeves would be fab but really I need to find somewhere not too far. Done Ibiza and lanzaroti. Any ideas? Tenerife any good?


----------



## aileymouse

I went to malta last may and was just nice temperature then. 25 degrees.
It's lovely there. Everyone speaks english and they drive on the same side of the road. 
and only 3 hour ish flight. x


----------



## Starglow

I did think about Mslta actually. Thanks hun. 

One born ..... Oooooouuuuuuccccchhh!


----------



## lolley

we did valentines yesterday as i was at uni tonight :(

what is with those photos they are awful :haha:

starglow are u breathing now, i just about am :winkwink:
and we went to Egypt the begining of April last year. The weather was fantastic, but only if you like it hot! 5 hour flight and a fabulous place. Thats why were going back next April :)

Lilly im so jealous we dont have a holiday this year apart from Butlins October


----------



## Starglow

Thanks lolly :) 

Em yeah I'm just about breathing again lol. OMG!


----------



## Starglow

Hi ladies. How is everyone? 

I don't think I ever want to eat so much again! Felt so full and so sick, still feel yuck! Time to eat smaller amounts lol. 

Mad day of work today 9-7 but with a dentist and hygienist appointment squeezed in the middle. Dreading it because keeping my mouth open, even brushing my teeth, makes me gag!!! ( only in pregnancy btw) And I know my gums will be more sensitive than usual. Need to get it over and done with. This week is full of not so nice things haha!!! Cheery start!!!

Awwww but I do love my pregnancy pillow! It's fab. I'm getting proper sleep which is lovely. So glad my sister passed it on to me. 

Dont wanna rush pregnancy but so looking forward to brighter weather here in the UK. I hate all this grey sky!!!!!! Think I'll cheer myself up tonight and look at sunny holidays for April. 

I sound moany! Sorry. 

Have a great day ladies and bumps x


----------



## aileymouse

Scan today!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Excited much!! Baby has been really wriggly last night and this morning so hope we get a good view!

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## lilly77

Ailey good luck for your scan today!!!! yay!!! I can't WAIT to hear what you're having... :wohoo:

Starglow - I hear you, I ate SO much last night I was soooo full. It wasn't even that much, just that I can't eat big meals anymore - but I felt waaay to full to be comfortable.

ps I need to get the pregnancy pillow!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolley

good luck Ailey :flower:


starglow im moany too...

im struggling today :( my hips are really hurting and its now going into my back. I dropped my urine sample at the docs this morning to rule out an infection.


----------



## hch

good luck ailey :)


hugs lolley hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Starglow

Mental day. Just sneaking on quickly. There must be something in the air today!! There's me wondering where my contact lenses were and why I had an empty case only to realise I had just put them in! Lol. Then arriving at work I realised my new cardi had been hanging out the car door and was ripped :( then my student fell apart on me all upset with her mental work load lol and to top it off I'm driving around with luminous yellow massive scratches on the front bumper. Hehe! Gotta laugh. Am getting through a lot of work tho. 

I can't decide wether to take four months or 6 months off maternity leave. How much do I need? Having never had a baby before I don't know!!!! Any suggestions? Xxx


----------



## Flybee

Hey starglow, I am taking at least 9 months off and would prefer to take the full year if hubbie lets me! I have been studying constantly and working so hard I feel I need a proper break from office life and cant focus on the LO instead!

That website is very funny - the piccies are shocking, how embarassing!

Lolley - hope you feel better soon

Lilly - I am so jealous of your holiday!

We are going to Naples in March for 3 days and now planning to go to Portugal to visit family just before easter, I need to get a certificate to fly tho as Easyjet want them if you are over 27 weeks and I will be 31 by then!!

My husband has left for Kenya today for a week in the sunshine! His best friend is getting married, I am insanely jealous, but it is a huge malaria area and we decided it just wasnt worth the risk me going there! Sob sob


----------



## Flybee

ailey - good luck :)


----------



## Starglow

Thanks flybee. Maybe I should just take the 6 months. Pay wise I'd be fine. If they can get a supply teacher in to cover me and they're offering to do that then maybe I just should take it. Hard to let go of my work but it would be fab to have that time with my little one x so I'd finish 16th June and go back for just 2 terms in jan 2012


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 
Just a quick post to let you know my second scan went well as predicted, they managed to measure the heart and all was normal.

Baby still was being awkward and laying head down like at last scan making it difficult to get a good scan picture :( the one they gave me today looks very much like a alien :lol: It's looking at us again
Definately has Izzy's nose!

haven't read past this page but sounds like Lolley is unwell, get well soon chick! And Flybee you must be gutted your not able to go to Kenya, I went a few years ago but it meant taking the anti malarials so I can understand your decision. 
Starglow you are having a mad day lol sorry about your new cardi :( I would go for the 6 months, I will be having 9/10 months off - would so love to be off a year but need to pay the bills.

catch up later when home, have a good afternoon all xx


----------



## foxforce

oooo Good luck Ailey!! can't wait to hear your news and see your pics :D x


----------



## strawberry19

hope everyone had a fab valentines night!! we did with his dad!! lol!! ate sooo much food!!!yummm!!! 

straglow you sound like your having one hell of a day!! lol hope it gets better!


----------



## Starglow

Lol yep Its a mad day!!! Hehe!

I've spoken to various people at work who've taken maternity leave and have little ones and all are advising me to take the 6 months :) hubby is happy whatever. So think I'll go down that route. Thanks girls for your advise too. Xxx

Off to dentist x


----------



## hch

have fun at the dentist hun! :) i keep checking for updates from ailey!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Ailey, good luck with your scan! I hope baby cooperates with the ultrasound :)

Lolley, I hope you start feeling better! Good luck with the dentist!

Starglow, I hope your day has gotten better! I will have 4 months of mat leave which I'm pretty excited about... although 6 months sounds amazing!

I will be heading to the airport later to catch a flight back to NL... I'm hoping the flight goes quickly (it was 8.5 hours to D.C. when we flew over, but back is normally faster). Last week I got leg cramps for the first time while sitting in the seat (not a pleasant experience) and had to get up and walk around on 3 or 4 different occassions (and spent most of the flight feeling nauseous and trying not to throw up!). I'm hoping today goes more smoothly...

Hoping to see the results of Ailey's scan before I leave though! :)


----------



## lolley

i think Ailey said she won't be on until tonight as she has to go straight back to work and cant get on here on her phone :(

6 months sounds so much better starglow

hch how is Callum?


----------



## hch

he was fine this morning! he had a high temp through the night and this awful looking rash like he had been pushed in nettles! but he woke up this morning and he felt fine and the rash was gone:shrug: i kept him off school today but he will be going back 2moro!! i think it must have been a viral rash! scary tho! had my glass out and was rolling it over his body through the night!!


----------



## lolley

lol you sound like me with the glass :)

glad he is feeling better, nothing worse than your little ones being ill :flower:


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies

Check this link it lets you check you weight gain, someone posted in the July bumps thread:
https://www.babymed.com/tools/weight-change-calculator

I havent put as much on as I thought, just weighed myself and have put on 5kg since pre pregnancy.


----------



## lilly77

hi all, hope everyone is feeling good!

Starglow - I also went to the dentist today, have a fractured filling :-( which isn't that bad at the moment so can wait til after the birth. Dentist put a temporary one in for now.

I'll probably take 4-6 months off, I'll see how it goes. I don't work full time or even regularly part time so I can easily start off at one day a week.

Foxforce glad your scan went well!

Itsy have a safe flight!

Flybee - aah hun that sucks you couldn't go to Kenya, least you got some hols coming up. I actually can't believe we'll be in thailand on Saturday, I can't frikkin wait.. i'm not going to want to come home!

I didn't watch OBEM last night as DH refused point blank to watch it on Valentines night but i've sky plussed it and am gonna try sneak in a viewing now.. did anyone see it last night? was it a good one?

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

I'm back, baby is perfect and healthy and we are on team :pink:

I'm thrilled to bits and so is my daughter! She really wanted a sister!:cloud9:

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050901.jpg


----------



## hch

eeeeek 6kg!!


----------



## hch

oooooooo yay!!! congrats ailey! beautiful scan pic hun!


----------



## Starglow

Awwww Aileymouse congrats on your little girl. Yay x


----------



## Itsychik

Yay Ailey! Congrats on team pink :pink: That's wonderful news for your daughter as well :) You all must be thrilled!


I looked at the weight change website and I'm at negative 4 - 6 kilos! Woo hoo! Although I haven't weighed myself since I flew to the U.S. last week... :blush: I wouldn't be surprised if all the eating out has put on some extra pounds!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations aileymouse, another one on team pink, yay!

I've gained 7 kg so far, I hope I don't pass 70 kg!


----------



## Starglow

I'm not weighing myself and I don't want to know. :) 

OMG just getting to sit down now. Looking forward to my bed. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## lolley

sorry its late old friends dropped in as a suprise but...

congrats Ailey - lovely piccy :)

Lilly i looked you up on the brits homepage fab piccy :)

i went on the weight change site and im on minus 3kg :happydance:


----------



## lilly77

Congrats Aileymouse on Team :pink: !!! yay! I'll update you on the first page, only Ashley to go now and of course the Team :yellow: 's left!!

So i couldn't figure out the weight gain calculator, I've gained 5.5kg but it doesn't say if that's good or bad or gives me my bmi - I just worked it out myself as I knew what I weighed before and now!

Lolley re the Brits, had NO idea that was going up, so funny! I gave them my makeup tips but they didn't put them up yet. funny though!


----------



## aileymouse

I've only put on 4lbs this pregnancy...

Lilly, how do I find your picture on the brits website? x


----------



## strawberry19

aww wow another on team pink!! deffo in the lead on this thread our poor boys will be out numbered!!
hope everyone is well ... woohooo its the middle of the week!! soooo glad to be home from work had hell of a morning i swear my boss thinks im stupid sometimes :/


----------



## Starglow

Well I had an interesting day! During my shower I went really dizzy and felt really sick. Had to get out and sit on the floor for 10 mins while I recovered. But since have felt iffy all day. Very wobbly and dazed. Got through most of my work. It could have something to do with the flu jab but that was 2 days ago so I'm not so sure. My bump has expanded and I feel all puffy in my face. Glands are up too :( think I'll book to see the doc Friday morning or if it's worse tomorrow I'll have to cancel some work and go. 
Really scary tho :( 

It's made me think I need to slow down as I've been rushing about fitting too much in. 

We have a friend here and they've gone to collect Indian. Yum!!!! Hope I can fit it in lol. 

Hope everyones ok. 

Having mini memory loss moments. I know what baby brain is now loo

Back soon x


----------



## strawberry19

haha good ol baby brain :) 
enjoy your indian thats sounds soooo yummy!!!
happy today my cotbed and dresser should be here tomoro and my mum just rang to say shes brought the hodge podge rug for lil mans room!x


----------



## hch

aww starglow hope you feel better, i would get checked out as you might have low blood pressure or even be anemic! 

https://www.pregnancy-info.net/pregnancycomp_1.html


i had this is my last pregnancy and it makes you feel really poorly , lathargic and just generally poo xxx


----------



## lilly77

4 lbs Ailey wow that's nothing, lucky you!! i'm on www.brits.co.uk and you have to wait for me to flash up, there's four images that flash up after a few seconds on the main page at the top!

Lolley -3 kg WOW - how can you lose weight at 5 mnths gone? amazing! Well you won't have much to lose at the end will you! jealous :haha:

Starglow, hope you're feeling ok now? You've really made me crave indian food for tonight! 

My sis and mom came to visit me today and we all had mani's and pedi's together, it was lush! my nails have never looked so nice  (i NEVER wear nail varnish usually!)

I'm gonna go pack a bit now for thailand.. i don't want to be rushing tmrw night and forget something, like my passport!!

ps bean was moving loads today :yipee: what an amazing feeling


----------



## lolley

lol i lost half a stone in the begining and im only just starting to put it back on :) but i still have loads to loose after i put on 2.5 stone before i was pregnant so i have a fair bit to come off anyway :dohh:

good luck with the packing, i hate packing it takes me ages and i always end up re-packing 3 times before its done!


----------



## aileymouse

I saw you lilly!
Hope you have an amazing holiday!

Just to let you know, Sainsbury have huggies pur wipes on offer, buy one get two free :thumbup:


----------



## Ashley2189

I haven't been on here much lately, got super busy with school. Just wanted to let everyone know I go in for my level 2 ultrasound tomorrow morning so i'll try to update here sometime in afternoon/evening. hopefully i'll feel up to it.


----------



## aileymouse

good luck Ashley! Hope it all goes well xx


----------



## Mama Afrika

All the best Ashley!


----------



## Starglow

hch said:


> aww starglow hope you feel better, i would get checked out as you might have low blood pressure or even be anemic!
> 
> https://www.pregnancy-info.net/pregnancycomp_1.html
> 
> 
> i had this is my last pregnancy and it makes you feel really poorly , lathargic and just generally poo xxx

Thanks Hun. My irons levels were great at my bloods but I see they can depleat at 20 weeks. Seems silly we don't see our mw or doctor till 24 weeks. I'll see how I am today. I see doc at 24 weeks then mw at 28 weeks. Other countries get far more checks than we do in the UK! My friend in France gets a scan at least 8 times once a month. That's 3D. Plus she gets seen every two weeks for bloods and wee testing etc and mostly gets to see baby then too!!! And that's just the state care! 

Awwwwww my Indian was fab last night Lilly :) sounds like you had a fab day yesterday. 

Just today of work to go and then I'm on half term thank goodness. 9 30-7 today :( if I have any energy left I'll be going to see a show after. Then I have a weekend away for a family thing. Looking forward to seeing everyone but can't wait to get stuck into the decorating next week. Hopefully our buggy will be in so we can go get it and do some more baby shopping :) 

Hope all bumps and girlies are doing well. Have a great day everyone xxxx


----------



## lolley

ooo lucky you starglow :) but then again i dont have to work until 7, don't think i would like that.

I break up tomorrow, but we have no kids in as it's a training day :) so 2 more hours today then a quiet one tomorrow. Can't wait !!!


hope everyone is doing ok :flower:


----------



## strawberry19

cotbed came today gonna get my oh to set it up when he is home from work :D
had the dreaded ofsted in at nursery today think it went okay though!! fingers crossed! 
hope everyone is well good luck with your scan ashley xx


----------



## Ashley2189

Quick update, everything went well couldn't find anything wrong with baby... and its a girl!!!! I'm SO happy =)


----------



## lolley

congrats Ashley :)

and another girl wow the boys on this thread are going to be over run with girls lol.

Is that the last of us finding out what were having now? Its going to be a long time with no gorgeous scan piccys to look at. My next one is 36 weeks!


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats Ashley!!! :pink:

My next scan is at 30 weeks... unless we cave and get a 3D scan before that :)

And I've been feeling baby move lots more in the past few days! :happydance: so exciting! Now just waiting till DH can feel it too...


----------



## hch

congrats Ashley on your pink bump :) 

will catch up later as have been on my feet all day and im so tired! now got to get kids dinner on get them bathed and then do their bedcovers! speak later x


----------



## Ashley2189

Will upload photos soon, gotta get them scanned into the comp. Have my regular ultrasound scheduled for next week, then a follow up ultrasound to be double sure everything is good april 14


----------



## aileymouse

That's great news Ashley and congrats on your pink bump xx


----------



## Ashley2189

So here's what the doctor THINKS happened: at my dating scan when they put me back 5 days they did not do the proper measurements, and did not even RECORD any measurements that they did. I am measuring EXACTLY where i would be if we went by LMP. which would throw off the blood test and make me show as a false positive. the doctor told me there was a higher percentage of something going wrong with doing an amniocentesis than there actually being anything wrong with my baby girl. everything looked perfect on her, and we were in there getting scanned for about an hour. they cannot re-do the bloodwork because i'm too far along now, but he was very confident that everything is ok. i'm just going back in 2 months to be double sure. so now i'm back to my original due date, since the dating scan was done wrong. i'm due june 24, which puts me at 22 weeks tomorrow!

in the photos, the one that doesn't look anything like a baby is her nose and mouth. if you tilt your head to the side you can see that you are sort of looking up her nostrils and her wide open mouth! it was SO adorable, she kept sticking her tongue out! the 3-D photo i uploaded is her face, smashed against my uterus lol stubborn girl refused to move, even after much poking and prodding. they sent me home with SEVEN photos! five 3-d images of her (partial) face, the nose/mouth pic, and a potty shot. i'm so excited to see her again next week! not sure if i wrote it on my other post or not, but her name will be Lillyana. we still need to come up with a middle name.
 



Attached Files:







tilt your head to the left. baby nostrils and wide open mouth!.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 6









Baby.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations ashley I'm glad all is well!


----------



## Starglow

Aw Ashley congrats hun. Baby girl :) and you're further ahead which is a bonus. Glad she's doing well. X

Wow I made it through this week. Altho I've ended it with a very sore throat and my glands in agony! But hey no work for 11 days. Woohoo. also dashed to see the musical straight after work which was great. Lots of bump patting by others tonight lol. Always takes me by surprise as I forget I have it there hehe!

Lilly have an amazing holiday and take it easy. We're gonna miss you on here. 

Day off tomorrow. Had wanted to get my hair cut but doubt I'll get a chance now. Loads to get done. Nite x


----------



## lolley

so glad everything is well with your little one Ashley and you get to see her again next week :happydance: love the name too.

Lilly have a fab holiday, relax and enjoy :flower:

starglow im with you from tomorrow i break up at 3 :) have a good half term :) i know i will doing as little as possible lol


----------



## Starglow

Lolley isn't it fab. Half term bliss ahhhhhhhhhh! Was such a long half term! Then just 6 weeks followed by 2 weeks Easter holls yay. Gonna chill as much as I can as well as bring a lady who lunches and decorates lol x


----------



## lilly77

Ashely so pleased for you! I wrote on your main board thread too... wow another girl!yay! And beautiful name :winkwink: she is absolutely gorgeous.

Starglow aw thanks honey, i'm going to miss all you girls too! 

I bought an amazing pregnancy pillow from mama's and papa's today, and within 5 mins of opening it spilt curry on it AND fake tan! lol!! although at the time I was NOT happy, have had a grumpy old afternoon, just a a bit stressy. DS has earache (worst ever for flying!) and I have UTI.. thank god for the beach ahead!! I'm also DREADING the flight, i'm a terrible flier. 

Our cot arrives tomorrow woohoo! hopefully before we leave. We're only flying 9pm tmrw so i'm sure i'll be on to say bye for 2 weeks!

ps I don't have any more scans, how come some of you girls do?

Well i'm off to bed girls night night xx


----------



## lolley

It is and yes ours was a 7 week term ready for a rest now lol. Yep 6 week term then easter and only a 3 day week when we go back with the bank hols. Not long then till were all on maternity leave wooooo :)
Well I'm off to bed now night :hugs:


----------



## Ashley2189

thanks everyone!

lilly - my scan next week is the regular anomaly scan. i wouldn't have had another one after that except now i'm having a follow up to the level 2 i had today. i have no idea why any of the other girls do!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Lilly- my mw does 5 scans total as a "normal" part of their practice (at 8, 12, 20, 30, and 36 weeks). I didn't even know this until my first appointment when they told me, and I didn't know this was unusual until a few weeks after that. But they've worked it all out with the insurance so it's covered-- so no complaints here! :happydance:

And BTW, I hope you have an AMAZING time on your vacation! We hope to hear about it when you get back! Good luck with the flight :)


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone :) 
I might book a private scan for 26-28 weeks just to see how everything is and get to see lo. I'll decide nearer the time. 

Baby seems to kick 2 ( mainly 1) days a week and then nothing. Weird. 

Just tried to book to have a cut and colour done but fully booked till Thursday boo. Ah well! Felt like a big blonde head would give me a lift. 

Wanna take it easy today in the hope my throat and glands return to normal. Bit of housework to do and packing for overnight tomorrow. Right now I can't get out of bed I'm so tired lol. 

Xxxxxxxx everyone ok?


----------



## aileymouse

I'm off work for 6 days now! I'm off to cardiff next tuesday to see Boyzone! I'm so excited! I'm seated 7 rows from the front.

I have gone deaf in one ear, I hope it clears by then as it's kinda painful, was going to go docs today but I can't be bothered, I doubt there is much they can do. Will see how it is over the weekend.

meeting a friend at softplay this morning then this afternoon we are going to order our purple pram!! Wooooo!!! I still can't believe I'm having another girl :D


----------



## lolley

Lilly - I got a scan at 36 weeks because of complications I had delivering my 1st hence why the possibility of the section plus now the low lying placenta has to be checkedm

Only an hour left at school then a week off wooo :)


----------



## strawberry19

ashely congrats on your little girl!! and pleased to see that everyhting was normal :)
lilly have a fab holiday!!!!!
lolley hope you have a lovely week off!!! 

not much for me to report back our cot got delivered yesterday and my oh put it up he was bit excited!! lol looks fab though! just waiting on a dresser now to come! :)
we have our ofsted inspection at nursery yesterday and it went fab!! came in to work today to find a bunch of flowers each from our boss :)


----------



## lolley

week off wooooo :)

strawberry that was lovely of your boss. I hope you are taking piccys of your progressing nursery so you can show us before and after shots :winkwink:


----------



## strawberry19

yeah i will take piccys :)


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies 

Had a a few days away from here been pretty busy or tired, was dh's birthday wednesday so went out for a meal to Jamie's Italian had a lovely meal there. Didn't sleep to well that night so was shattered yesterday luckily not at work. 

Congrats to Ailey on team :pink: & Ashley on your team :pink: too Love your name :D

Lilly lovely pic on Brits Webpage :D hope you enjoyed yourself that night, hope you have a superb holiday in Thailand!

Sorry to read you were unwell Starglow, hope your feeling better x

Ailey just been to Sainos and got some Huggie Wipes

So jealous of you girls off for half term at least I have a long weekend off this weekend. 

I have just baked a chocolate praline cake, well half is still baking, going to put the gananche on tomorrow as my back is aching now...it smells yummy in the house now before dh cooks a chicken curry lol This is dh's birthday cake belated 

Hope you all had a good Friday and your all ready to go Lilly and jet set it around to Thailand hmmm how lovely hope the flight is ok, don't burn your bump :winkwink:


----------



## hch

hey everyone! 

lilly hope you have a fab holiday :) foxforce your making me hungry with your cooking!i really cant stop eating this week! must be having a growth spurt as i feel hungry all the time! really tired aswell , feel as if i havent stopped! got a charity do to go to tonight in memory of my friend who died of cervical cancer in 2009 but i feel so tired and i cant even be bothered to get ready! but i will show my face and help to raise some money :) wont be on after monday as im going to liverpool for the week with the kids to stay with friends , the OH is at work so we will be going by train which im dreading with a 3 year old a 9 year old a hormonal pregnant lady and a giant suitcase! LOL! im sure we will be fine :lol: hope you all have a nice weekend xx


----------



## aileymouse

Have a nice evening hch :D

We have gone and ordered our pram, it will arrive early may, or before if we want it.
This is what we have:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-orchid/103511500/type-i/
I love it! Might have to get it before cos I am desperate for a play with it!

We are swamped with girls clothes, two of my friends have passed on all their girls old clothes, so looks like I won't have much to buy now if anything :)


----------



## lilly77

Thanks girls! I'm at heathrow now just thought I'd say bye and see u all in 2 weeks!
Will have SO much to catch up on when I'm back. Right I'm off to tan the bump!
Xxxx


----------



## lolley

have a fab time lilly :)


----------



## hch

just before i go out here is my 22 week bump! excuse my ever inflating arse!! :lol:


https://img840.imageshack.us/img840/478/22weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hch

omg excuse the state of my mirror! hahahaha


----------



## strawberry19

beautiful bump!! x


----------



## strawberry19

i feel so organised :cloud9:

we have a very small space to work with but this is the start of the little project!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5









003.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









004.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lolley

lovely bumpage hch


strawberry love the furniture its gorgeous


----------



## hch

love your furniture strawberry its fab!


----------



## strawberry19

ahh i just love going in there and looking at it all :) 
my mum has brought us the ziggy zebra bouncey chair :D i love it!! gotta wait for it to be delivered to hers i had no idea she was going to get it.. must stop mentioning what i like around her else im gonna have nothing left to buy!! lol
only big purchases i need to make now are the changing bag a playmat and a breast pump!! rest of it is little bits like sheets and blankets and toiletries


----------



## hch

eeeek just bought mamas and papas cot bed and matress! just got to get my pram and im just about done for baby! just hospital bag to sort out! eeeeeek! oh and cot bedding! how organised are we all! :D


----------



## strawberry19

we are very organised!! which cot bed did you get hun? mamas & papas furniture is very well made ours was £350 for the cotbed and dresser in a deal online at the minute and its lovely and solid even the drawers are very stable and strong! my oh was suprised as he hates flat pack furniture!

we are all very organised :D


----------



## hch

the amie cot bed in antique ! its on offer! dont need any bedroom furniture as i need to move house so baby will be in with us and then hopefully we can move into a 3 bedroomed and then baby will go in with my youngest and the eldest will have his own room! :D just thought i need to get my bouncer aswell!


----------



## Itsychik

hch-- beautiful bump! you look fantastic!

strawberry- love how the room is coming along! :) You must be so excited!

You guys are ALL so organized! Our goal is to have the nursery finished by end of April (want to paint the walls, and put in a new floor upstairs) and DH doesn't want any furniture in there till we're done (we're getting the furniture from friends, so it's just sitting in storage waiting for us :) I want to set up the dresser though and start putting away all the fun stuff I bought in the U.S. last week! Ah well...only a few more months!

Along with a bunch of clothes, we/I bought a breast pump (Lansinoh) and storage bottles (in NL it's selling for 45 euros, and I bought it in the U.S. for $32!) and we got a diaper/changing bag as well. I'll have to make a list sometime of what we're still missing...

Anyway, running out to do some shopping and going out to dinner with friends tonight :) I hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Itsychik

and lolley-- enjoy your week off! I'm sure it's going to be fantastic to be able to relax!


----------



## lolley

i thought i was organised, but hch and strawberry my goodness :)

i dont have the worry of doing the nursery either until we move. I have all the big things now, just things like bouncer, play gym, changing matt and other bits and pieces :happydance:


----------



## hch

oooo i best remember to put changing mat on the list! forgot about that one!:dohh:


----------



## foxforce

Hey everyone

Great bump pic hch really coming on now, won't excuse the bum as there's no need to!

Strawberry loving your nursery so so organised! 

Itsy welcome home hope your journey went well and your not too jet lagged!

We have ended up with my bosses cotbed, in pristine condition, a Humphrey's Corner in Cream and Antique Pine just on the top ends. So that has saved us a few hundred, just need a matress. 
We have quite a few bits to get really whe I get thinking here's what I can think of at moment:

Drawers, Change bag, Change Mat, all bedding, mobile, matress, more clothing, scratch mits, more nappies including reusable, moses basket and stand (parents getting) hmmm sure there is lots more just can't think. All the major things we've got.

Hope your all having a good saturday, we have had a good few inches of snow today and it's an awful foggy day, I've heard its sunny and warm in south west grrr


----------



## aileymouse

No it's not been sunny and warm here :( it's been cloudy and low level mist. 

Been to a kids party this afternoon and got lots of lovely bump comments, it's nice to actually look pregnant and not just like I ate too many pies :D lol


----------



## strawberry19

was lovely and sunny here in cornwall yesterday but not very warm was just abe to get away without wearing a coat however my oh was working further down south by redruth and camborne and said it was bbq weather down there!! was soo jealous!!

hope everyones had a nice weekend we really havent done alot at all!!! oops!


----------



## foxforce

Hi 

Very quiet in here this weekend! 

Strawberry that's just what I heard on Radio one yesterday! Someone sunbathing in their bikini - annoying when we had 3 inch of snow lol

Very lazy weekend for me, not feeling too great, tummy cramps due to constipation I think which I have tried few things for including peppermint tea, prunes and healthy food beans, porridge, eggs. Hopefully feel better soon.

Hope the rest of you are having a good weekend xx


----------



## lolley

wow usually i come on here about now and i have 5 pages to catch up on,

hope everyone is ok and just having a relaxing weekend :flower:


----------



## Starglow

Hi :) been away all weekend. It was great. In bed now so I'll be on tomorrow. 

My ankles have swollen up since yesterday!!! My calves too. Wondering should I call midwife to check about this. Hands aren't swollen tho. 

Saw loads of people this weekend. Family and friends. I had silly amounts of bump pats!!!?!! And comments ranging from 'are you having twins' to 'you've got a very neat bump'!!!!!!! Can't win. Very strange how everyone feels the need to comment. 

Eek too tired. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Just checked online and the swollen legs and ankles is normal. Only need to worry if eyes go puffy and hands swell up.


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, a little swelling is normal, as you say, it's only if your hands and face go puffy too you need to worry. My feet swelled loads with my first, especially after a busy day.

Been feeling loads of regular movements now, well I have been since about 18 weeks. I'm loving the reasurrance :)

So tomorrow I am off to Cardiff to see BOYZONE!! I'm so excited, think I may need to pack some Tenas!! LOL

Hope you all had a good weekend xxx


----------



## hch

hi ladies :) im away now til thursday :) hope you all have a fab week xxxxx


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Starglow- the swelling sounds uncomfortable! Is it painful as well? I haven't experienced this yet... but it seems reassuring that it's only feet/ankles. Keep an eye out on it!

Ailey- have fun with BOYZONE :) hope you have a great time!

hch- have a great week as well :)

I'm also feeling regular movement :happydance: and it's getting much more obvious! I talked to someone this weekend who also had an anterior placenta and didn't feel much at all until 23weeks... I'm glad I didn't have to wait that long! Still waiting for DH to be able to feel it though...


----------



## Ashley2189

My parents came down to see me this weekend and they bought me the most beautiful crib! The photo doesn't do it much justice really, I will try to get a better photo once the sun is up. It's a dark cherry wood, and converts into a toddler/day bed, and then into a full-size bed. we picked out a mattress that is designed for babies on one side, then flip it over and it's plush for a toddler. I'll be getting another bedding set, this one was cheap and just so I wouldn't have to stare at a naked crib. It's still cute though! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Crib.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley-- what a beautiful crib! You must be so excited :) the bedding is cute as well--must be great to see it standing there all ready and waiting! I can't wait till we have ours set up!


----------



## Starglow

Awwww nice Ashley. 

I met a friend for lunch today. Took my time walking up the hill to be asked by a waiter had I run up the hill cause I was so out of breath! People really don't think! Anyway my legs are swollen and very uncomfortable to walk. Im home now lying on the couch. Planning on staying here all day. I really am exhausted!


----------



## strawberry19

aww lovely crib ashely very pretty!!!! 
hope evryone is nice and chilled out!! we had quiet day at work today!! co worker whose on maternity leave brought up her 5 week old little girl shes so cute!! shes only just going in to 0-3 month clothes but still fits in newborn.. so i am gonna pick up a few newborn outfits some people have said not to bother but il get a few just for the sake of a few weeks.. we arent likely to be spending much time at home over the summer


----------



## strawberry19

woop hodge podge rug came today!!!! 
heres my list of what i have left to get!

moses basket mattress
cotbed mattress- Mil is getting this
fitted cotbed sheets
hodge podge cot mobile
sleeping bags
curtains & tie backs
lampshade
toy chest
shelves
paint
baby monitor 
pram & raincovers - my mum is getting this
car seat- mil getting this
changing bag
sling
cloth nappies
disposible nappies
wet bags
liners
breast pump
playmat
and some more clothes!!

dont think doing too bad so far thats all i need to get now :)


----------



## foxforce

Aw dear sorry about your ankles and feet swelling Starglow :( Keep your legs up as often as possible.

Lovely crib ashley :cloud9: 

Doing well strawberry not too much to get, I was going to hold off on the breast pump, not sure whether to get it before or wait and see what happens :shrug: Love that rug too, your room will be fabulous!

I took a urine sample into doctors today as not sure if I have a uti but best check just incase, I have had lower abdo pain that feels like a pressure, maybe just stretching of muscles.


----------



## strawberry19

yeah the hodge podge theme is so cute!!! love it :)


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls :) 

How is everyone doing? Thank goodness I'm off this week.... Relaxing mostly. Lots to do today but all from home. Couldn't get on much yesterday as I was flaked out on the sofa watching girlie movies :) amazing how a weekend away with lots if family and friends can be so exhausting. 

It was lovely seeing everyone and all had lovely things to say about me and the baby. Hubby told me that every time i walked away people would tell him how well I was looking. Nice to hear. 

Hubby and I are quite mushy anyway but we're SO mushy together now. Really close. It's fab :) 

I want to buy some more sleep suits for lo. Havent been baby shopping in a while. We'll be going at the weekend and hopefully hubby will start the decorating. We've decided it's best I don't paint ( but I want it done yesterday lol). 

Right better get writing my maternity leave letter to work. I am taking the 6 months so I'll return for 2 teaching terms in Jan '11. They'll get a supply in for me. I just know I won't want to leave my lo at 4 months. Nice to have right up to Christmas off and paid :)

How is everyone????? Xxxxxx


----------



## aileymouse

Well it's been quiet! how's your legs now starglow?

Loving the crib Ashley!

Strawberry that's a fair old list you have there!

I'm pretty much done for baby stuff, just going to wait for the bootsales to start now.

I'm off now until tomorrow evening, incase I haven't mentioned before, I'm going to see BOYZONE tonight!!!! ;)


----------



## Starglow

Lol Boyzone hehe. Manzone really :) have fun. 

Yeah it's been really quiet on here.

The swelling has gone down a bit but it still seems hard work to walk. Feel much better after a good rest yesterday tho. 

OMG my boobs!!!!! Seriously huge and so veiny. They look so strange. I've always liked my boobs. Really hope they return to normal one day!!!

Might be going to my cousins wedding at the end of August. It would be just under 2 months from due birth date. Our first official outting with baby. It's a 4 hour drive each way for a weekend but I think it's good to have something nice to look forward to with lo. won't be easy but worth going I think :)

Very undecided about going abroad at Easter. I don't fancy being far away from home should anything happen. But I hope we get a proper summer as I'm badly needing sunshine. It's not ruled out. We may go to Scotland or something ( boo cold tho lol)


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

im still here, just really tired feel like i cant keep my eyes open. Im so glad im off work.

ashley - gorgeous crib and the bedding is lovely too

ailey - enjoy boyzone tonight

strawberry - your doing well on the nursery. I think a few newborn outfits are worth it. I have a few but didnt buy expensive ones as they are in them for such a short amount of time, but i want something to fit and not look too oversized when people visit.

straglow - hope your enjoying the week off. Can i ask what you are putting in your letter as i don't have a clue what to write in mine?


hope hch and lilly re having a fab time away :)


----------



## Starglow

Lolley. The letter to Human Resources only needs 3 things:

-State that you are pregnant. 
-When expected week of childbirth will be (need to give them the Mat B1 form as proof, signed by your midwife)
-when you intend your maternity leave to start 

Also...... They expect u to take the full year maternity leave. In my case if I'm going back earlier I have to give them 8 weeks notice before I return. So I have also Included the date I want to start back and have said I'll confirm that in writing 8 weeks prior. ( just so they have notice)

Hope that helps. Xxx

You're shattered too!!!! That's half terms for you. I'm loving the break and not waking to the alarm. :)


----------



## lolley

thats fab thank you :)

to be honest im not doing a fat lot of anything and im glad lol :)


----------



## Starglow

Apart from the weekend away I've kept this week as empty as possible. Hubby is off on Sunday and Monday so we'll be busy then. It's bliss tho :) 

My hr are really good and put in writing everything I need to do. Have to have a risk assessment meeting next week. Also we have to have that letter in 15 weeks before our due date. I'm getting mine in first day back next week to be safe. 
X


----------



## lolley

hmmmm i dont see the midwide until i am 24 weeks to get my matb1 which is the week my letter has to be in!


Just had an email from sainsburys baby club if anyone is interested-

Huggies pure wipes are on offer at buy 1 get 2 free until 1st March :)


----------



## Starglow

Ah that's why my midwife signed and post dated my mat B1 form for my last scan date. To save having to chase her before I next saw her. I'd ring up and ask them to do it for you. Collect it and get it in with your letter asap. You do not want to lose maternity pay. Can you imagine!!!


----------



## lolley

i would be fuming, she runs her clinic tomorrow at my doctors so will give them a call to see if she will do it then, thanks for the info :)


----------



## strawberry19

oh lolley ive had a nightmare with the huggies pure wipes today!! can tell they are on offer all the kids have had them at work got to say though i personally have gone off them theyve been a nightmare today!! nearly every one i pulled out the packet has ripped!! and they arent the smoothest to wipe their bottoms with ended up using more than usually do!! so from my experience today i havent had a very good time with them!! :lol:


----------



## lolley

thats good to know, i will pretend there not on offer then lol :thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

they do smell nice but they are a bit like damp cotton wool and end up using alot more wipes then usually would when using others asda's pure ones are the same! you girlies might like them but theyve put me off! they seem to drag babies skin with them instead of gliding on the top of it


----------



## foxforce

Enjoy Boyzone/Manzone Ailey! I'm sure you'll be telling us all about it!

I got some Huggie wipes the other day, I really liek themm but thats from using them on the dog lol, always nice and moist compared to some wipes which I find dry.

I see my mw at 25 weeks, the mat1 is supposed to be in on week 24 but my boss in no hurry for it as I mentioned it the other week


----------



## lolley

i called the doctors, they are going to ask for the midwife to do it for me tomorrow :)

My employer at hr being the council wont be so patient :(


----------



## strawberry19

aww glad you getting it sorted lolley!! i see my midwife again on 14th march so at 24 +5 so will get mine then but my boss does most of the accountant stuff for our work anyway so shes happ to wait till i get it from the midwife


----------



## lolley

I am seeing mine the 9th so will be 24 exactly that day but because the HR office is a fair distance away i will need to post it, so can't take the risk of not getting it in. Just glad starglow said as i hadn't realised it was needed so soon.


----------



## strawberry19

yeah.. partners also need to let their employers know at 25 weeks of a date they will be taking leave too when baby comes!! i think my oh is gonna take it as holiday his work are usually quite good so he may be able to have holiday as soon as bub comes


----------



## Starglow

That's great lolley. Makes sense to get it sorted asap.

So today is paperwork and housework day on the serious go slow ;) I think tomorrow morning I'll go get a few more baby grows, vests and sleeping suits etc and then I'll make a start on clearing some wardrobe space for the baby. 

So my next appointment is 2 weeks from yesterday with my doctor. I haven't seen her since I was 5 weeks pregnant. She's very strange! Bad experience with her but since then she was the one via phone who organised my flu jab last week. Then I don't see my midwife till 28 weeks. So that's 6 weeks away. 

I'm now looking forward to the baby being viable. V day. It's kind of the next big thing. 24 weeks I think. Not sure if that means 23 +1 as this is our 24th week or 24 +1.


----------



## Starglow

strawberry19 said:


> yeah.. partners also need to let their employers know at 25 weeks of a date they will be taking leave too when baby comes!! i think my oh is gonna take it as holiday his work are usually quite good so he may be able to have holiday as soon as bub comes

Yep my hubby has booked his. One paid week off to be taken when needed and he can take an extra week unpaid if needed. A week is nothing! Especially with his mother here for some of it :(Couldn't afford to lose a week of his pay


----------



## strawberry19

yeah it works out better for my oh to take holiday as paternity leave is same as smo £124 a week!! emmm no i dont think so!!


----------



## lolley

oooo is it only 1 week paid i thought it was 2 weeks for dads?

**** goes off to google lol****


----------



## strawberry19

think its 2 but its at same rate as smp? which isnt alot!


----------



## Starglow

Yeah it's so little for Dads. Lol lolley off to google hehe!


----------



## strawberry19

Ordinary Statutory Paternity Pay
Ordinary Statutory Paternity Pay is paid for up to two consecutive weeks, depending on how long you choose to take Ordinary Paternity Leave for. The current weekly rate is £124.88 (£128.73 from April 2011) or 90 per cent of your average weekly earnings, if that is less.


Length of Ordinary Paternity Leave
As long as you meet certain conditions you can take either one or two weeks' Ordinary Paternity Leave. You can't take odd days off and if you take two weeks they must be taken together.

A week is based on your usual working pattern. So if you work Mondays and Tuesdays only, a week would be two days or if you work Monday to Friday, a week would be five days.

To qualify for Ordinary Paternity Leave, you must tell your employer:

&#8226;when the baby is due or when the child is expected to be placed with you for adoption
&#8226;whether you want one or two weeks' Ordinary Paternity Leave
&#8226;when you want your Ordinary Paternity Leave to start
You must give your employer the correct amount of notice. You should tell them in writing either:

&#8226;at least 15 weeks before the beginning of the week when the baby's due
&#8226;within seven days of being told by the adoption agency that you have been matched with a child
A simple way to give notice is to fill in a 'self-certificate'. You can download form SC3 'Becoming a parent', which works as a self-certificate.

Your Ordinary Paternity Leave can start on any day of the week (but not before the baby is born). It has to finish within 56 days of the baby's birth. If the baby is born before the week it was due, it must finish within 56 days of the first day of that week. You can start Ordinary Paternity Leave after a period of parental leave has ended.

If your partner has a multiple birth, you are only allowed one period of Ordinary Paternity Leave.

You should tell your employer the date of the birth or actual date of adoption placement in writing if your employer requests it. However, you do not have to give your employer any medical evidence of the pregnancy or birth to claim Ordinary Paternity Leave or Pay


----------



## strawberry19

lol just been googling myself .. above is from direct gov site


----------



## lolley

thats what i read too lol

i know its not alot of money for dads but it is better than unpaid leave, he also is keeping back 10 days holiday he has left, so he can have another 2 weks with us in the summer holidays when the boys are off too :)

ok so thats 2 letters i need to do fairly quick now!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, sorry for the silence I'm working away from home (in kent) so I don't have much internet access.

I'm glad everyone seems to be well, it's nice to be planning maternity leave and doing up nurseries! I sent my Matb1 form to hr last week, no response yet. Dh will be taking annual leave for about 1 week when lo is born, we can't afford to lose his salary.

I'm stopping work at 36 weeks and have started counting down, I can't wait, I'm so unmotivated at work all I can think about is baby!

Have a nice evening!


----------



## Itsychik

Wow... for the past several days there was only like 1 page of updates then today BAM! Another 4 pages! :)

Funny that you're all mentioning paperwork for maternity leave... I finally sent an e-mail to my HR today (although in NL you're not "officially" required to let them know until 4 weeks before your leave is scheduled to begin) but I want to have it taken care of. My leave will start at 36 weeks.

I also had a mw appointment this evening (we see her every 3 weeks). It went really well... she was pointing out how big my uterus is at this stage and I hadn't realized HOW big it is... kind of surprising. Everything else seems fine though (heart hb again!) and she could feel where LO was sitting :) She didn't have much helpful advice about the heartburn or numbness when I lay down so I'll just be putting up with that for a while longer. Ah well.

Good luck with all the letters and paperwork everyone!


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone :) 

Bought some newborn clothes this morning. Asda as I don't want to spend a fortune and I'm told they wash very well. 

I really don't have much as I need to find out what I'm borrowing from my sister and usually it's clothes people buy for new borns. 

All I have so far is:
-9lbs 2 packs of 7 short sleeve bodies
-9lbs 2 long sleeve bodies with feet
-12lbs 1 pack of 7 short sleeve bodies
-12lbs 3 long sleeve bodies 
4 mitts

I know I need more but it's really hard when we don't know baby size and heat etc. Ooohhh but it's fun tho. Got really cute things today. 

Looking forward to more baby shopping on Sunday with hubby:)


----------



## Starglow

I'm not going to buy dresses etc as body suits are cute and practical to begin with. It's funny buying clothes for a little one who isn't here yet :)


----------



## strawberry19

it is fun i love it :) looking forward to pay day on friday!!super skint this month!!


----------



## strawberry19

im part of mamas & papas page on facebook they are having a secret sale this weekend here is the info

Shhhh - don't tell everyone but we are having a secret sale this weekend. 

Simply enter CRM48FEB11 at checkout to receive 10% off all full price purchases. Starts midnight Friday and ends midnight Sunday.


----------



## Starglow

I love Mama's and Papa's but i find it too expensive. I know you got an amazing deal on your cot Strawberry...the ones i saw were so pricey. 
I've seen rainbow baby grows i love mummy and daddy ones in Babies r us....bet i buy them on sunday....so cute.

Been looking at fairy princess wall stickers and lamp shade.....all ready to order online but want to show hubby first.
I really hope my little girl is a little girl or my little boy will be surrounded by princess fairies!!!! lol.....aw the hassle having to return things and buy blue boy stuff would be crazy. i suppose i could go more neutral with teddy bears an jungle animals........ kinda wanna go girlie tho.

Because I'm off work and feeling lazy I'm getting obsessed with baby stuff again....but i may as well while i have the time. The next 6 weeks at work will be completly hectic.

:)


----------



## strawberry19

it is expensive i do love it though :lol: buy little bit at time wont notice the cost!!

pretty sure your little girl will stay a girl hun go pink mad if you want too!!


----------



## Starglow

Lol!!! 

Ok this tiredness thing is getting a bit crazy. I was on the phone and was hanging some clothes up and putting washing up away and I was so out of breath I could barely manage to talk. It sounded like I'd run up a hill! I'm now wrecked again. Think I'm
Gonna go see my doctor 2moro and get her to check my wee and iron etc. It's all very well at home now but back at work I'm not sure I could manage with this. I don't have the energy even to hoover!!!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Starglow you seem to be leading the pack in terms of shopping! It's so fun though so I understand.


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all, I'm home!!

Boyzone were absolutely AMAZING!! we had such good seats, was dancing and jumping around like a loon and am paying for it today as I'm really achey and tired, also been having some braxton hicks that hurt a little, think I may need to calm down now.
Feeling dizzy again now but I'm sure that's cos of extreme tiredness. I didn't sleep last night....

Hope you are all well. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Glad u enjoyed Boyzone :)

Right I've got the hang of this newborn dressing now ...., the little body vests go underneath the long sleeve bodies with arms and legs. Makes sense now. I know what I need to buy now. 

Mamafrica....,,, Lilly has loads of clothes. Remember she posted a photo. And strawberry has done really well too. 
I want to get as much of what we need this weekend. if my energy remains this low I want to have everything done asap. 

Bump has grown again. Still no pics tho :( I will get hubby to take some this weekend x


----------



## Starglow

Thought i'd show you some of the bits I've bought
wall stickers

cupcake changing mat
Britax B Smart 4


also have 
cot mattress
cot top changer
chest of drawers - really deep drawers from ikea......great buy £40
some newborn clothes
bath
play pen\travel cot
muslin clothes
pram/cot tiny pink blankets

still need:
bouncer - still not found the one
clothes - i know what i need to buy now
rain cover for buggy - think this is a must with our yucky summers and winters lol
cot bottom sheets - just 2 for now...something nice
nursery curtains - bright and cheerful (already have blinds so really just for show)
paint (chosen)
re-usable nappies 0-2yrs
bibs
breast feeding stuff......pads, pump hire etc, bottles
car seat - done some research
sheet for moses basket
hats
socks
play mat (gonna wait till baby comes)
changing bag - not a clue which one
hospital bits -eek...I'll leave this till last

wow........ i know there's probably more to get......what a list....bit scary!!!
we're not splashing out tho...all sensible buys so far

this is the bouncer i like most right now but still thnking about it (pic to follow)


----------



## Starglow

This is our favourite but at £54........ i think it's pricey really.

oh yeah.....cot mobile i need to add to my list!!!!

Oh it would be amazing to have a baby shower but its not popular over here

Anyway sorry for the over the top posting. I wanted to post some pics ages ago and never got around to it. 

Feeling flipping yuck so it's keeping my mind busy. In bed with my laptop...bliss


----------



## foxforce

Morning ladies 

Hope your feeling better today Starglow all lyour things look lovely especially the cupcake changing mat :thumbup: 

Ailey glad you had a great time at Boyzone :D

I've been quite busy to post at work but been keeping up on the posts. I need to ring for the results of my urine sample this morning, I have a feeling it will be clear.
Last day at work before having the weekend off, we are going out for a meal tonight for a friend's birthday which will be nice.

We are going to get a few more bits this weekend which may include a new microwave which will accomadate this microwave steriliser which seems mad but we needed a new one anyways! 

Hope your all well and have a good day :flower: xx


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. 

Wow we are a quiet thread alright. Hope everyone is ok. 

I woke this morning still feeling shattered. 

I may book my private 3d scan for 28 weeks which is the start of my Easter holidays. My dad may be here too and it would be fab for him to come to the scan with him based in another country. 

May pop to mothercare in a bit and see if I can get the sleep suits my sister recommended. The less we have to shop for on Sunday the better. 

Chuffed hubby loved what I bought yesterday and loved the wall stickers and lamp shade I bought. 

It was funny last night. Hubby talked to bump up close in bed and gave her a wobble. She returned with a kick on the other side. Such a funny feeling. Looking forward to feeling her more. X


----------



## Itsychik

aww Starglow, love your choices!! I agree with foxforce--the cupcake changing mat is adorable (and fitting, too!) :)

Ailey, sounds like you had a great time! I hope you get plenty of rest today!

And strawberry, I think that between you and starglow I'm getting a good idea of things I need to buy :)

So far I think we have a lot of the 'basics' covered...

Have:

Crib
Dresser/chest of drawers (with top for 'changing table')
Tall dresser for supplies
Daybed/play pin downstairs for sleeping
Breast pump and storage bottles (also have nipple cream and some nursing bras, etc)
Clothes!! (including hats, mittens to protect hands, socks, sleeping/pj's) :)
Diaper bag

and the biggest things we need:
Car seat
Stroller/pram/travel set
Crib mattress
Crib bedding
Changing pad

I think things like a mobile, bouncer chair, etc we'll worry about once we have the other things picked out :) I just feel like there's soooooooooooo much time left (although I'm sure it will be over before I know it!)

This weekend we are starting to paint the nursery and next week we expect to finish it. Then we'll be replacing the floor in the next couple of weeks as well, and THEN we can finally start putting the furniture in, etc! Tonight we're going to buy the paint and look for curtains and a lamp for the room :)

I also called the daycare in our city to ask about options... and they have a waiting list (apparently this is normal). We'll need daycare for 3 days a week starting in October, and at the moment they only have Friday available. We're waiting to figure out what days we'll need (I'm going to work 4 days a week and my MIL will babysit one day) and next week we plan to register to get put on the waiting list. So many things to arrange!


----------



## lolley

:hi:

starglow everything you have brought is lovely :) I love the wall stickers. Wish i had a nursery to decorate.

Everyone seems to be doing well buying things, this is my list so far....

Things i have -

Travel system with car seat
parasol /raincover/ changing bag
cot bed and mattress
chest of drawers
steriliser
bottles/ extra teats
bottle warmer
monitors
sling
some newborn clothes/ vests/ sleepsuits
hats/scratch mits/socks/ bibs
just starting on the 0-3 months vests, sleepsuits and clothes now
bath
moses basket and sheets
dummies ( just in case)
nappies/ wipes
some toiletries
Lamaze foot finder toys

still to get-

bouncer 
baby gym
swing
cot mobile
brush and sissors set
thermometer
bigger clothes
cot sheets and bedding
isofix base for car seat
changing matt
baby towels
hospital stuff
Milk closer to when baby is due


phew what a long list :shock:


oh yes and my midwife did my matb1 form im going to collect it today from the doctors so thats good news :)


----------



## Starglow

We all seem to be doing well on the shopping front. I bought plain white terry sleep suits, 2 fitted cot sheets .... White with tiny rainbow coloured hearts on one and tiny pink dots on the other and two pink/ white hats today. Ooh and I got the White blossom paint we wanted for nursery. 

Lolley the wall stickers will be in our room by the cot while the baby is with us then when baby moves we'll move them. Even tho we're painting the spare room and eventually will dress the room closer to baby arrival it'll stay a spare room till Christmas. I'd love to dress the room asap but no chance. 

Only 4 months to go girls! 5 months gone. I remember finding out at 5 weeks so we're getting there :) 

What a beautiful sunny day. Yay


----------



## Starglow

I think baby likes shopping lol. She seems to move about whenever I go :) she'll be taking after me big time.


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies,

Random question, but are you guys planning on using dummies/pacifiers? Both DH and I are pretty clueless on this (really, I just thought it was the "normal" thing to do) and only recently have I started hearing debates where people discuss the pros/cons of them.

So I really have NO idea how I feel about it. Is there a reason NOT to? What are you guys planning on doing?


----------



## Starglow

I'm aiming not to use them unless baby really needs one. It would only be at night time as a soother. But a lot of people throw them in the baby's mouth during the day as a way to shut them up instead of giving them attention. Just my opinion x


----------



## Starglow

Some babies need them I think to help with sucking x


----------



## lolley

I am not purposely going to use them I just brought 1 pack of 2 just in case. I really didn't want to use them with my boys but they both had them. My eldest was feeding every hour and we found he was just comfort sucking gave him a dummy and nore problems. I thinnk there is a debate regards when babies teeth come through but I brought the orthodontic ones because of this. The only real issue I feel is when they become very attached to them and won't get rid. I hate to see 4 and 5 year olds walking round with them but that is just my opinion every one is different :)


----------



## strawberry19

starglow i have that ziggy zebra bouncer!!!! i loooooves it tis so pretty :) 

everyones doing really well with their shopping were going to have some fab dressed babies!!!


----------



## Starglow

Strawberry ....,, it's really cute isn't it. All reviews were good. The only one bad point was that the zebra's head is padded and baby's head up to 6 weeks falls to the side of it. The thing I like is that it can be used fixed as a mini chair for a toddler later on. I bet we buy it this weekend. I saw a nice Winnie the pooh one in mothercare today about the same price. Have you played with it yet? Nice music?


----------



## strawberry19

its at my mums at the moment as she brought us it as a gift its good as far as i know my co worker had one with her little girl.. the zebra part you can take out to avoid the babys head falling to the side of it thats what my co worker did anyway and ended up using the zebra as a little play mat which is cute! once i go to hers and get it i will let you know what i think!! i like the fact it has a a hood on it as we can fold it up and take it with us to our parents houses we spend alot of time with them in the summer so baby can sit outside in the shade in the chair for a little bit as long as it isnt too hot


----------



## Starglow

Yay I've booked a private 3d/4d scan on 9th April. I'll be 28 weeks and my Dad will be visiting from Ireland and can come In with us. Exciting :) nice to have it to look forward to after a hectic 6 week work schedule :) it's £95 for the 4d scan and 5 3d pics. There's small extra costs for DVD (£15) and extra pics etc. Paid a £50 deposit and it's literally a 5 min drive from me. Hope it's as amazing as everyone says. 

Xxx


----------



## aileymouse

OOh a 3d scan, how exciting! Bet you can't wait.

Was back to work today...such a boring day. Chilling out now :) 

On the dummy front, I'm going to buy a couple for just incase. We did the same with my daughter and we did need them as she was on me the whole time and was just a sucky baby. She didn't have it for long though. I used the MAM dummies, I personally think they are the better ones to buy.


----------



## Mama Afrika

Love the stuff you got Starglow, I'm also interested in that bouncer!

So far I've bought:
Cotbed
wardrobe
dresser
sling
disposable nappies
A few cloth nappies 
fleece blanket
travel cot with bassinet 
A few outfits
breast pump
steriliser/bottles/warmer set
Hats


Still to get:
More clothes
bath
towels
bedding
bouncer
playmat
monitor
pushchair
carseat

Re: dummies / pacifiers I was adamant that I wouldn't use them but I read somewhere that reduce the risk of SIDS so I'm not sure.


----------



## Starglow

There's so many choices for everything!

I'm still not sure what to do about bottles.....i want to breastfeed and if it goes well i'll still need bottles etc if hubby wants to also do feeds. Maybe i'll wait till my anti-natel day where they tell us all about breast feeding...maybe they'll help with bottle info. Must ask about hiring a breast pump from the hospital too as they're meant to be better than the shop bought ones. 

Had a big chat with my sister about labour today..eek! I think i'm concentrating on all the nice shopping and planning at the moment and bringing baby home.

anyone doing the pelvic floor exercises. We're meant to tighten up for 6 seconds and release for 6 times in a row, 6 times a day. meant to help with after labour repair.


----------



## aileymouse

To be honest with you, I wouldn't bother about a breast pump yet, you don't know how you'll get on with breastfeeding yet and also they say not to use it until breastfedding is establised...so about 4 weeks. 

I would recommend get a few bottles just incase like, it doesn't really matter what brand you use though, the most popular is closer to nature. But I personally think they are a con. I'm going to get the MAM bottles too as they are self sterlisinig, just 3 mins in the microwave.

And yes, I have been constantly doing my pelvic floor exercises, especialy as this is number 2! I don't want to take any chances lol!!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Aileymouse. Really helpful xxx


----------



## lolley

i have brought the tommee tippee closer to nature.

I used avent with my boys but both had colic at some point and to a certain extent i dont think this can be helped. After lots of research as my dh does and speaking to a few friends who used avent with previous babies and now use tomme tippee they all recommend these. They are supposed to mimick the breasts natural movment when sucking. As ailey said whether this is a gimmick or not i dont know, but i have to say i was impressed when feeding friends babies and not sure if it has been coincidence but neither have had colic.

Again just my opinion every baby is different hope it helps a little though :)


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies! TGIF :)

Thanks for the responses on the dummies/pacifiers. I think I like the idea of having a couple "just in case" and seeing how it goes.

And re: breastpump. I bought one because it was cheaper to buy when I was in the U.S. :) I bought the Lansinoh hand pump because the reviews I read of it were better than the Avent... but I have several friends here who all use the Avent one and they like theirs. I'm going to leave the pump in the box and just see whether or not I'm able to breastfeed, and if not, then give it away/sell it or something (or keep it for a potential #2)

Starglow-- be sure to let us know how your 3D/4D scan goes! I'm still trying to decide if that's something I want to do as well :)

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Starglow

Good advice from lolley. 

Itsychic I hummed and hawed about having a private scan for ages. As soon as I booked it It felt great. Hubby was delighted too. We had both agreed we'd like to do it. Also when my dad booked his flights to come over for his birthday we thought it would be fab to share the experience with him. Hopefully he'll enjoy it. On his actual birthday too. 

I'm so sad I'm counting down a few dates:
Doctor: 11 days
Viable day: 2 weeks
3rd tri: 4 weeks 
3d/4d scan: 6 weeks
Midwife: 6.5 weeks 

......
I have a tip (some may already know). Bring a little bottle of olive oil in your hospital bag. Baby first few poo's are like tar and really hard to get off 
Baby skin. Olive oil on a bit of cotton wool is the only thing that works. plus if baby has dry skin a little dab of olive oil really works :) 

My sister keeps on at me to read a parenting book I got ages ago. Birth till 2yrs. It's the Baby Whisperer Solves all your Problems. She said she wished she'd read it before baby came along as they had a very different baby after reading it. So I think today I shall sit and read it. 

And :) baby girl really moved loads yesterday. So fab and as soon as I woke this morning she was moving about. Still is :) it's so nice. Such a weird feeling isn't it!!!

Thanks to Aileymouse and Lolley on the bottles info. I'll get a couple of the ones you suggested to start off with. They sound great. 

Hope you're all ok. Xxxxx
Midwife: 6.5 weeks


----------



## Starglow

Oh you've recommended different ones. Not sure about the steriliser as boiling water and steam works just as well. Altho the microwave sounds fantastic. The Breast pump hire from hospital.... My sister had to use hers from 2 weeks! She had a complete nightmare. Lets just hope I can breastfeed and I can get the pump at a later date. At least I'll have 5-6 months if I do before weening onto formula for day care.


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

I have the avent bottles and micro steriliser but will probably get in another make I read the Dr Browns were excellent. 
My friend we went out for dinner with last night with 6 month Isaac also recommended the Mam soothers as better due to shape of teat and shape of outer - more curved for the face. Oh and she put Isaac into a gorgeous striped sleepsuit when we got back it was from Sainsburys, she really recommended the Tu range of baby clothes which I found good to know. He is a long baby and they have a bit extra length in the legs compared to Next clothes and they wash well.

I am holding off on the breast pump until we try the feeding like Ailey said as not sure if it will work out.

I'm really groggy today, dh has gone to paint at his parents and asked me to read through his uni essay which I really don't feel upto at the moment, another cup of tea is due I think! 

Congrats on your 4d scan Starglow, you sound so happy today :D Its great feeling the movement isn't it, mine was having a lazy one yesterday not much movement I think being out maybe influenced that seems it moves more when relaxed at home.

Right kettle on me thinks!


----------



## aileymouse

Sorry, I didn't explain why I thought that of CTN bottles. I think it's only cos the teat is larger on those bottles that it's that that makes them similar to the breast. But if you look at the NUK bottles they are more like a nipple than CTN.
I know alot of people who have use the CTN bottles and have loved them, but I personally don't and they are too big for my steriliser and bottle bag. 
I do plan to breastfeed, but I will buy the MAM bottles just incase and then I don't need to worry about the steriliser ( I have one from my daughter anyway) and the self sterlising is handy for when you go to other peoples houses.

My sister and niece are down for a few days so we are going to take the kiddies to soft play this afternoon :)
Have a good day all xx


----------



## aileymouse

Oh yes, TU sainsburys clothes are lovely and they have 25% off all clothes at the minute....time for a shopping spree....?


----------



## foxforce

Hmmm I don't think I have time to go to Sainsburys this weekend :( 

Also my friend did say she found that the washable breast pads weren't very good, the Johnson and Johnson ones were most soothing but visable through clothing, so slight sacrifice but she said if you are that sore you won't be bothered lol


----------



## Starglow

Great advice here :) I did wonder about the washable breast pads. 

Yep I'm a happy bunny today. Been writing my diary to my little girl. I'm reading through the start of it which is crazy. All the sickness and days in bed etc...... Getting excited with baby being an inch long lol. Aw! I started my diary as soon as we started trying. It's kinda cute :) i loved reading my mums diary from when she had me so I wanted to keep one too. 

Wow I look awful without makeup lol. Spotty. Eating crap which isn't good. I know when I start back working I'll stop eating the rubbish. 

I bet Lilly has a lovely brown bump now in Thailand. 

Ashley are you ok hun? Busy I'm presuming. 

Hch hope you're having a fab time away. X


----------



## foxforce

Yes I thought was good advice worth letting you ladies who are like me - pregnant with first baby.

I'm sure Lilly will be lovely and tanned and chilled to the max, so envious.

I'm meeting my two best friends tomorrow for lunch, one of which is going to Barbados next weekend. 
I would love to go away before bubs arrives but we are not going to have chance nor be able to afford it due to two weddings which each require stays away from home, one end of May at Gretna Green the second is two weeks before we are due and that is a two day affair, the first day is a christening the second wedding at Lake Windermere.

I don't know if I mentioned I got my GTT (Glucose Tolerance Test) appointment through this week which I agreed to have, I am not looking forward to that mainly for the fact I can not eat or drink anything but water from 2130 until the test is over the next day which will be approximately 1230. I get so ill when over hungry, dh said not to bother going to it as I can check my blood sugars to check I am not diabetic with the kit we have, also I am very familiar with the symptoms to look for. But I still feel I should go, are all you ladies having yours?


----------



## aileymouse

I've not been offered a GTT, I don't think I will either unless midwife thinks otherwise.

I found the boots ultra thin breast pads the best, you couldn't see them through your clothes and were a good price too. :)


----------



## foxforce

Hmm I think I will cancel it.

I already have some of the Boot's pads from when I had sore nipples and was advised to put on some nipple ointment, they are nice and slim :)


----------



## Starglow

Lol the things we talk about. It can only get worse haha! 

How many of us our first time mums here?


----------



## Itsychik

I agree, lots of great advice!

Starglow- what a fun idea to keep a diary! I wish I had the motivation to write one and keep up with it :) I have an Excel sheet with a "symptom tracker" which I wanted to keep so with the next one I can see when things started/got better (like m/s). But I'm behind on updating that too!

Foxforce- I haven't been offered a GTT test yet either... I don't know when/if they do it. They checked my sugar levels at my 12-weeks bloods and said they were fine, but I don't know if they'll be following up. I'll ask at my next appointment!

Starglow, this is my first, so I'm new to all this too :) Makes me extra glad for all the advice!


----------



## Starglow

:) well I don't keep a daily diary. I just write in it when I feel like it and after big events. I just loved reading my mums especially as we lost her when she was only 52 :( (nearly 8 years ago) she was such an amazing Mum and mum to all my friends too. I'm really looking forward to that special bond with my daughter. I held out one of the baby grows I bought yesterday and it's so nice to think a little baby will be filling it in 4 months. ;)


----------



## strawberry19

starglow this is my first baby too! a few first time mummies in here!! and i also love holding out baby clothes wondering what he will look like in them! :)

glad its friday i love weekends!!!


----------



## Itsychik

haha I do the same thing with the baby clothes! And I keep looking at the scan pictures of his face and trying to imagine how he'll look like :)

When we were shopping for clothes, I picked up a little fleece red jacket to show to DH. DH commented that if LO looks anything like him, red would look awful! (DH has really light blonde hair, and his skin is slightly reddish). Made me think about all the possibilities of how LO could turn out! I think it will be really neat to see if he resembles either of us strongly (I don't really resemble either of my parents!). Ooohh.. times like this I just can't wait!! :yipee:


----------



## lolley

lots of excited mommies in here today :)

i took the boys out with my mom today, we had a lovely time. I don't get to spend enough time with her so was nice just to sit and chat while the boys played.

hmmmm re-useable breast pads were the worst thing i ever brought! Never again. I wore them and when i tried to change them the milk that was on the pad had dried and made them stick to me :( it ended up taking the skin off my nipple ouch and when your trying to breastfeed that really doesn't help. disposable for me all the way :thumbup:

I have not been offered the GTT test either.

I usually love the weekends but knowing the end of half term is in sight put a bit of a downer on it.


----------



## Ashley2189

Starglow said:


> Ashley are you ok hun? Busy I'm presuming.

i'm extremely busy. i look on here every now and then and just scan through some of the posts. nursing school is definitely getting harder!it's starting to get more difficult at the hospital moving patients because any amount of twisting and strain hurts my belly. i have a hard time getting out of bed even if i don't over to one side first. 

baby girl is super active and definitely growing! i'm really accepting that i look preggo now :) i had another scan done and something i've noticed is when they measure her head, it seems HUGE! my scan was wed (22+5) and her head was measuring at gestational age of between 23 and 24 weeks, don't remember exactly. i hope her head is just growing fast right now and will slow down, otherwise i might not be able to get her out! :haha: here's another pic of her, it's so adorable she had her legs over her head! and one of my belly from wednesday. =)
 



Attached Files:







feet over head.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2007.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hch

hey girls! i have had a really busy hectic, but fab week! i havent sat my arse down once since i left on monday!! and today was the worst!! i have been trapesing around sorting out the car before i took it for its mot!!! phew now i can breath!! the boys really enjoyed themselves so thats all that matters! baby is very active ! he has been kicking me right on my belly button and it feels so weird! also OH felt him kick last night and boy does he give a good whack! will catch up on all posts over the weekend! i hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Itsychik

haha Ashley.... I refuse to even THINK about how LO is getting out. I'll worry about that in the 3rd trimester :) You have a beautiful bump though!!!

DH and I just got back from buying paint for the nursery. We're going to start on Sunday! :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

Glad you're ok Ashley and also that Hch you've had a great week. 

Bed time soon for me. A day of films, reading and relaxing. Bliss x


----------



## Starglow

Morning ladies. 

Going to pop into a local baby and toddler event tomorrow. It mentioned NCT classes and got me thinking. I'd start in May and it's a 20 hour course with 8 other mums to be and their partners. Everything from breathing in labour & breast feeding expert advice to mixing with other new parents and a reunion session in August. It's £172 which works out at £8.60 per hour. Lot of money tho really on top of all the other costs.
Have any of you taken this course before and is it worth it? 

I will do the NHS course but it's a one day thing. Morning about breathing etc, afternoon about breast feeding. It's run at the hospital but I'm wondering is it enough? 

Appreciate your advice if you have any. 

Also :) my pregnancy app said this week we can hear the baby heartbeat on a normal stethoscope. We have one but it's very hard to find the hb. I can feel her moving all over the place , probably not in one place for long enough. 
It also says she is over a lb in weight and the size of a small doll of over 8 inches long :) that in the next 4 weeks she will double in size! Wow! 
Exciting xxxxxxx


----------



## strawberry19

wow thats does sound exciting starglow!! im having a mega pig out with food the last few days so im thinking bub is having a growth spurt!!


----------



## Starglow

Yeah me too. Eating far too much. Strange! Hope I stop when I start working on Tuesday or I'll be a hefalump by July x


----------



## Itsychik

Starglow- funny that you mentioned hearing the hb... last night my parents-in-law came by and brought DH a "gift" (it's called an "old fashioned stethescope") which is specifically sold to hear baby's hb. On the package it says starting at 26 weeks. We tried it last night and DH couldn't hear anything though (although it's possible we just couldn't find LO). If you do get to hear your LO, let me know! I'm curious how long it takes before one of us finds it :)

All these countdowns! When I was reviewing lolley's post about countdown to "v-day" (1.5 weeks!) and only 4 more weeks till 3rd trim?!?!? Wow! Hard to believe...

Hope you ladies have a great weekend! I'm going to do some painting today and tonight we're making homemade pizza (yumm!) Tomorrow we're painting the nursery!!


----------



## Itsychik

oh and re: food... I've been WAY hungrier than normal this past week. I've "officially" gained my first kilo (I'm now 1 kilo more than pre-pregnancy weight).

I'm hoping this motivates me this week to use the elliptical a bit! :)


----------



## strawberry19

im going food shopping in a bit too.. gonna buy the whole store lol!! :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Ahhhhhh been listening to her heart beat. It's amazing. She's lying still as I can't feel her. Just above belly button itsychic x:happydance:


----------



## Starglow

Even when I texted hubby to tell him I just left it on my bump and could still hear the heartbeat. hehe.


----------



## strawberry19

aww yay :)


----------



## Itsychik

yay! :) We'll definitely keep trying!


----------



## lolley

yay for heartbeats :)

regards food, im still not eating too much but i have now put on 2lb wooo well i did loose 7lb in the 1st few weeks so really i have put on 9lb in total but just 2lb over pre pregnancy weight :winkwink:

Starglow- i didnt think much to the antenatal classes with my 1st ( but bear in mind that was 10 years ago) so i didnt do them with my 2nd. They were pretty rubbish to be fair. I'm not planning on doing any this time either.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks lolley. 

I have 6 weeks till my next scan and I think I'll use this as a goal to keep healthy. I really haven't been lately and it can't be helping with the tiredness. So I think we're doing an Indian tonight and then fresh fruit and veg all the way from tomorrow. Need to start cooking properly again as I've got in the habit of shoving stuff in the oven. 

X


----------



## Ashley2189

i've been so hungry the past week or two as well! technically i'm about a week ahead of you ladies, so i'm glad you all are feeling the hunger too so i'm not just going crazy! lol i have to go food shopping, there's NOTHING left in the house. and i need to stop buying CRAP too, i've been eating a lot of microwaveable frozen foods because i just suddenly feel hungry and need food quick lol 

i've got a pretty good stethoscope so i'm going to start trying again for the hb. i tried when i first bought it back in january but obv she was too little then.


----------



## Ashley2189

so i used my stethoscope and i heard... SOMETHING. it sounded like a "whooshing" noise. very steady and consistent, but it couldn't have been the baby's heartbeat. it was much too slow so i checked my pulse while listening to my belly and somehow i was listening to my own heart rate! counted about 70 beats/min and can only hear it in this ONE spot. how strange. could that be where the umbilical cord is attached to the placenta maybe? i've just found out at the doctor's that i have an anterior placenta. well, that's what they wrote into the computer anyway. i'm going to ask about it at my appointment on monday.
baby doesn't like the stethoscope, she kept pushing back against it if i put it in particular spots lol


----------



## Starglow

I think we're lucky if we find their hb cause their moving about so much. Dont put your thumb on the stethoscope as you'll just get your pulse. I listened to my own hb first so I'd recognise it. Mw said in the early days it's a swooshing sound but now I could hear a proper fast beat. I think I was lucky cause she was lying quietly and I didn't press down hard. As soon as I finished I felt her moving about again. 

Ok so there's a few of us munching on convenience food. Phew!


----------



## Flybee

hey there - sorry havent been on for a while, work has been crazy and am shattered... will catch up with all the posts shortly but just wanted to post my bump piccies

The first is at 23 weeks and the 2nd is at 20 weeks...

hope you are all ok x
 



Attached Files:







2010 & 2009 923.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









2010 & 2009 918.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ashley2189

Starglow said:


> I think we're lucky if we find their hb cause their moving about so much. Dont put your thumb on the stethoscope as you'll just get your pulse. I listened to my own hb first so I'd recognise it. Mw said in the early days it's a swooshing sound but now I could hear a proper fast beat. I think I was lucky cause she was lying quietly and I didn't press down hard. As soon as I finished I felt her moving about again.
> 
> Ok so there's a few of us munching on convenience food. Phew!

my little one is hardly every laying quietly lol and i know what you mean about the thumb. i always hold my stethoscope wedged between my index and middle fingers, i never touch the bell, it interferes way too much. helps so much when taking blood pressure readings to get even pressure without your own pulse interfering. i think i'll try again when i haven't felt her moving around for a while. :)


----------



## Starglow

Finally I took some bump pics and it won't let me upload them! brilliant! Wish I'd cleaned the mirror first tho. Have had sister and mil wanting snaps so thought i'd take some quickly. Hoping hubby will get some nice ones x
I'll try to post them again


----------



## Starglow

Lol I was woken at 6am to baby kicking me. Proper kicks that made my belly move and my hand happened to be there. Yay. 4 days of her wriggling about and kicking ;)


----------



## Ashley2189

aww, starglow that's great! well, kinda. great that you're able to feel her consistently now. not so great that she woke you up lol when i woke up this morning, i felt my baby girl kick me so i wonder how much kicking i actually sleep through lol i haven't been woken up by any kicks, but i do wonder why that is because most of her kicks are pretty strong. maybe i've just gotten used to the feeling so it feels normal while i'm sleeping? or maybe she doesn't kick as hard when she gets squished to one side LOL!


----------



## Starglow

I'm in really bad form. I've been irritable all day,uncomfortable and just pissed off. I am entitled to one shit day but hubby doesn't see it like that! I'm in such a mood with him and his hairdresser is coming in an hour to cut his hair which he arranged. Completely cutting into our only 2 days off together and she stays and stays ( 2.5 hrs usually). I'm not up to seeing anyone! Arg!

I feel tired and have had a banging headache all day! 

Finally got our buggy today ( were waiting to exchange the display one for a brand new one) 
Bought a massive wall mirror from ikea to brighten up the nursary and add the feeling of space ( £35 bargain )
Bought 4 Moses basket fitted sheets in neutrals 
Went to a baby fair. What a waste of time. 

Think I'm gonna have to go lie on the bed to avoid this hairdresser later. She's lovely but I'm not up to entertaining and maybe she'll get the hint not to stay! I sound like a bitch I know!

Got the healthy food in for tomorrow after a ridiculous day of left over pizza and crap!

Why do I feel so shite? I woke up in such good form with lo kicking me. But along with the pounding headache my feet and legs swelled up again, making it painful to walk :(
Boo


----------



## hch

fab bump flybee looking all boy to me ;)

sorry to hear your feeling like poo starglow, are you drinking enough water ? i have days like it too! bloody hormones eh! 

baby is kicking so hard, i dread to think how bad his kicks will be in a few weeks! also he seems to have the hiccups all the time! LOL! weighed myself and havent put on any weight since i last weighed so im very pleased about that! hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Starglow

I saw myself in the ikea mirror section and wondered if I'm This big already what an earth will I be like in July lol!!! I get exhausted with my bump the size it is now hehe! Yay hch to kicks. It's so reassuring xxx


----------



## hch

im feeling really out of breathe now aswell only walked up the stairs but its taking its toll on me!


----------



## Ashley2189

sorry to hear you're not feeling well, starglow. definitely drink water, and keep your feet up. will help with the swelling. i know it sounds weird to drink water to decrease swelling lol 

hch my little girl's kicks are hard too! and i have a very small torso so very soon baby will have complete access to my ribcage!

i've been sitting in the backyard studying for a few hours today, the weather is gorgeous! it's been around 80 degrees the past few days so i thought i'd take advantage for a little while :)
 



Attached Files:







sunny day.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Itsychik

Flybee- beautiful bump!! It's nice to see how it's grown in such a relatively short time :) 

Starglow- sorry you've been having a crappy day! I totally understand how you feel about not wanting to be social (I've been the same all day) and I hope you were able to have a lie and put your feet up. Hope you're feeling better!

hch- I get out of breath ALL the time when walking up stairs! Tomorrow I'm planning to work out a bit... to try and get in shape :)

Ashley- I'm jealous of both your weather and gorgeous figure! :) I miss Florida...

I had a really productive weekend. Got a LOT of painting done in the nursery (and elsewhere) and next weekend we should have most of the painting finished :happydance:

Heading off to bed now... hope you ladies have a great evening! :flower:


----------



## Ashley2189

itsy - are you painting the nursery blue? or doing a color scheme? i haven't decided whether or not i'm going to paint the nursery... i have one bedding set and i'm getting another - both are pink, green, and brown. if i do paint, i think i'll want to do pink AND green! or an accent wall behind the crib of BRIGHT color. gosh, i don't know! :)


----------



## Starglow

Ashley. Seriously jealous of your sunshine ! I have family there. I should pop over from the UK. Rainy and grey here today lol


----------



## Ashley2189

LOL it's wonderful over here! i have friends in different areas of the country and all my friends from the northwest have been posting photos on facebook of snow and complaining of 20 degree weather! i hated living up there, i just can't deal with snow. i'm staying in florida the rest of my life! lol plus i live an hour away from Disney World so my friends and i go whenever we feel like it (buy year-round passes), and i'm sure baby is going to LOVE that!


----------



## aileymouse

Aww starglow, hope tomorrow is a better day for you!

Ashley, my friend has just got back from florida today and she said how beautiful it has been there.

We've been to the seaside today! But it was very windy and cold!

Aww my friend had her baby girl this morning, really want my baby now. Her LO was born with one arm :( but everything else is ok with her, she's so sweet xx


----------



## Starglow

Ashley ..... My family are an hour north of Orlando in leesburg. My cousin works at Disney so we always get free passes :) only been twice. But last Christmas over 2 weeks we did St Petes beach, peterborough, lime key, siesta key, Sarasota, Orlando, leesburg, daytona beach, Naples, Marco island and west palm beach! Eh we drove lots lol. Love it :) x


----------



## Ashley2189

very cool! that is TONS of driving! i live about an hour west of orlando in the Tampa area. Sounds like you hit all the big places in central and south florida, minus miami! that's actually quite surprising, most people go to miami and not west palm. i lived in west palm for a while, and my sister lives in miami but i just don't like south florida. i live in a smaller town, i can't stand the city. it's nice every once in a while but i'd rather keep away for the most part. pre-pregnancy i didn't even like going to the "party city" we have around here with all the big clubs and bars. just too much hassle, and too dangerous! i always preferred local bars and once in a while a small club.


----------



## foxforce

Morning guys 

Hope you all had fab weekends?! I had a good catch up with my best friends on Saturday then baked a carrot cake yesterday which turn out very well, just quite rich with the cream cheese topping so can't eat much of it! Not bad for a first attempt.

Loving the bump pics we are all coming so much and Ashley your pic sunbathing is lovely but so jealous like the others, drove to work in 2 degrees :( although it is getting lighter on an evening and morning now so all promising signs for Spring!! I haven't been to Florida only been to California and Las Vegas, dh and I love LA - been there three times 

Starglow I get days like you felt yesterday I put it down to hormones, I also am not sleeping very well, didn't last night. But I also feel I need to drink more water and juices. I hope the hairdresser didn't stay too long and wind you up more :flower: 

Itsy well done to you on a productive weekend

Right best go get some work done


----------



## Starglow

Ashley2189 said:


> very cool! that is TONS of driving! i live about an hour west of orlando in the Tampa area. Sounds like you hit all the big places in central and south florida, minus miami! that's actually quite surprising, most people go to miami and not west palm. i lived in west palm for a while, and my sister lives in miami but i just don't like south florida. i live in a smaller town, i can't stand the city. it's nice every once in a while but i'd rather keep away for the most part. pre-pregnancy i didn't even like going to the "party city" we have around here with all the big clubs and bars. just too much hassle, and too dangerous! i always preferred local bars and once in a while a small club.

Been in Miami before on the way to the Caymon islands. West palm beach was on the way back up to the airport which Is why we stayed there. The jet skiing there scared the life out of me compared to the opposite side in Siesta keys which was amazing. Been in Tampa too. Went to a fab bar at St
Petes beach..... The Drunken Clam. What a fab night! You should go. It's where the locals go. Great bands, sat at the bar, the staff got drunk with us and we ended up hanging out with Micky Rourk and his people (very strange lol) What a night! 

Really want to do the west coast of America at some stage. I have family in San Diego I've never met and cousins over in Boston lol. Was in NYC this summer for the first time which I Absolutly loved. Anyway enough. I love my travel. ( which Is why I'm craving one now lol) 

Foxforce you sound cheerful :) nice weekend youve had. The hairdresser stayed 3 hours!!!!!!! She's lovely but ouch. 

I'm not up out of bed yet! My heathy eating starts today. Kicking off with porridge and berries which i loved before pregnancy and i haven't wanted it again till now. 

Hubby has yet to baby heartbeat with all her wriggling about. And she's not kicking for him yet either. No rush tho ;) 

Hope you all have a good day. Last day off for me. Can't wait for nursary to be painted today xxxxxx


----------



## Itsychik

Quite a talkative bunch last night!

Ashley, we're using a 'stars and moon' theme idea. I found this bedding which I love the look of (but reviews said it was crappy quality, so I haven't bought it):

https://www.amazon.com/JoJo-Designs...TF8&coliid=I3IS9RAMK3J7B7&colid=3NIEEIDBBBK84

but that's what inspired the idea. We're painting 3 walls white and one wall light blue. Then we're painting dark blue stars on all of the walls and a white moon on the light blue wall. We don't have any bedding yet, but I'm hoping to find something in just various shades of blue :) I agree with you-- I've seen lots of stuff with green/brown and other colours together with blue, but it won't match the walls! I'll post pics when we're done :)

And all this talk of Florida is making me miss the warm weather even more! The last time I went, DH and I visited friends of mine in Fort Meyers... then did the 'touristy' visits to the Everglades, the Keys, West Palm Beach (to visit another friend), St Augustine. I'm not sure I could put up with the heat/humidity ALL year long, but at times like this it sounds really appealling :) And I've never been to Disney! DH thinks it's a "waste" to visit Disney in the U.S. when we could drive to the one in Paris and visit there. haha... I told him that I think a lot of Americans would feel the same way about not wanting to travel all the way to France just to go to an American amusement park :) I'll get there one day though!

Foxforce-- congrats on your carrot cake! Sounds yummy :)


----------



## strawberry19

oh i love florida we been there twice and going to take bub when hes alot older!!

hope everyone had lovely weekends hope your felling better starglow!! ive been busy busy at work cant believe only got 12 weeks left at work eek!! ...

i weighed myself yesterday ive put on 10 pounds!!! .. errr nice!!!


----------



## foxforce

Argh no way can't believe your haidresser stayed so long Starglow! 

Thanks Itsy, I am going to take some cake into work tomorrow for some people as no way are we going to eat it lol Love the moon and stars theme also :D 

We said we would probably take lo to Florida once old enough, any excuse to go to US as we love it there :D

Can't believe where today has gone, just letting dh cook a chicken stir fry for dinner mmm hope he doesn't add too much chilli

Have a nice evening everyone


----------



## Starglow

Lol Foxforce. Not even my hairdresser but my husbands! She brings her kids ( who are lovely) and we feed them all with tea, drinks and goodies. It's weird cause she's kind of a friend but yet she still takes payment. It's all very strange. 

Thanks for all you comments re my crap mood. It seems I'm ready to snap at anything. Got really upset today as hubby decided to paint the hall and leave the nursary. I was so looking forward to it being done as we have loads of guests staying with us from 3 weeks time and on. But wasn't as important to him. He insisted I shouldn't paint with the fumes and the pulled a wobbly half way through painting the hall. I had to take over!!!! So annoyed. I can't paint the spare room as I wouldn't be able to move the furniture. Very annoying. I've calmed down now but boy was I fuming! Shouting. Crying. The works. 

Anyway I'm shattered and plan on a nice tv night with soaps and one born every minute. Fancy ice-cream but not sure I can be bothered to go get it lol. 

What a crappy way to finish off my half term. Woke up all happy. Got the housework all done, cooked a yummy dinner, went and got rollers for hubby's painting, got paperwork done, patched up the painting in the hall etc. My hubby seems to have no clue how bad it is to get so worked up when pregnant. He just thinks I bring on the upset myself and takes no responsibility at all. 

Anyway enough said. I had it out with him. Makes no difference as he refused ribosome the spare room/ nursary to be. And I must have to lump it. Men!


----------



## Starglow

Ribsome????????? Lol. Should day 'refused to paint the ...'


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Quiet today ..... lol @ starglow random word, hope you enjoyed your evening anyways and your first day back at work is going well.

I have stopped sky+'in OBEM as I think it is making me more nervous and anxious, my friend said she went in to it blind not knowing, didn't go to antenatal classes and it all went well, turned out a quick labour (here's hoping!) 

Today is going slow for me today after a quick day yesterday...hmmm 

Dh and I were trying to think of what we need that is a big outlay ...we think:
Cotbed Matress
Set of Drawers
Cot Bedding & blankets
Microwave
Changing Bag although don't want to spend more than £50

Hope your all having a nice day, the sun is out here although bit cold :coolio:


----------



## Starglow

Yeah OBEM was crazy last night. I'm still glued to it tho but it's not an easy watch at all. 

Work is going well so far thanks. Looking forward to a relaxing night later. 

Yummy jacket (baked) potato and Tuna for lunch. Yum. 

Xxx


----------



## Itsychik

I REALLY wish I could figure out how to watch OBEM!

I've gotten addicted to the birth stories section of this site. One woman was so quick that she had her baby in the kicthen! That freaked me out so much I immediately googled what to do if you're alone and have your baby at home... haha

Ah well... I have a lot to do at work but no motivation to do it :shrug: so I'm trying to be productive anyway.

How's everyone else? :)


----------



## foxforce

Lol Itsy thankfully that is rare in first pregnancy! but just call for an ambulance if you do get stuck, your best been in your home than in your car should you want to push!

I am fortunate that both me and dh are paramedics so he can do the job should he need to but he doesn't want to as with been his own baby he isn't comfortable with it!

Have you tried looking here for OBEM : https://www.channel4.com/programmes/4od
It's the channel it's on and it's tv on demand so hopefully you may be able to view it??


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks foxforce, for the link. Unfortunately, I've tried that before (when I go to watch it I receive an error that this is "not available in your area.") I think it can only be watched from the U.K. I have the same problem with the U.S. broadcasts--they won't stream outside of the U.S.

I keep hoping to find one on youtube but so far no full episodes. :(


----------



## foxforce

Oh :( that's not fair what a shame


----------



## Ashley2189

itsy - i LOVE your stars and moon!! it's going to look fantasitc! a lot of people on the west coast of the US won't even travel to the east coast because there's a Disneyland in California. the difference is that Florida is *NOT* Disneyland, it's DisneyWORLD!! and it's HUUUUUGE! you could easily spend an entire week there and not get to see everything. i love it <3

i went out fishing last night with my OH. we haven't been in like a year! we go to this one fishing pier and usually stay overnight. get there around 6-7 pm and leave between 8-11 am, depending on if we're catching anything. neither of us eat fish so it's just catch and release, but it's so fun! he usually tries to catch sharks (and gets them every now and then!) and i just try to catch... ANYTHING! :haha: i didn't stay overnight and really shouldn't have gone at all since i was in the middle of doing LOADS of schoolwork, but it's been so long i just couldn't pass it up! it's only about a half hour drive from my house so i was there from 7-11:30 pm then left him with his friends. we didn't even catch anything, only a few stupid catfish. we hate catching catfish because their slime repels other fish so you have to first get the damn thing off the hook without stabbing yourself with their spikes, throw it back in, and wipe down the line and hook. they also like to eat the hooks so sometimes we have to cut the line and leave the hook in the poor fish. anyway, sorry was kind of long just going on about fishing, but i really enjoy it! :) hope everyone's doing well today, it's going to be a busy week for me again so i probably won't post much.


----------



## strawberry19

hope everyone is okay justpopping in to check!! havent been around too much!! 
one born every minute was a bit emotional last night!!


----------



## Itsychik

Random question: on the fruit tickers (for how big baby is this week) has anyone else noticed that baby stays the size of a papaya from week 22 - week 24? And then an eggplant for all of month 6? boo! We need some new fruits/veggies :)

Ashley-- glad you had a good time fishing (even if it was only catfish). It's good to take a break from all that studying-- you definitely deserve it! When do classes end? Will you have a break before the BIG day? :)

A bunch of people in my office have organized a squash competition tonight (which I've never played or even seen before). My boss (or rather, my boss's boss) keeps trying to convince me I should play (even when NOT pregnant I'm not sure I'd be in the best shape to compete with them... and now there's no freaking way!) I told them I would come "cheerlead" to show support... but even when he left an hour or so ago he was still trying to convince me to change my mind. HA! not. I'm trying to think of what to say without sounding like I'm whining... something like, "If you haven't noticed: I'm pregnant and I am out of breath after walking up the stairs" doesn't sound appropriate  they're all being really friendly about it, but they still think I should "give it a try." I'm headed over there now to "cheer" my colleagues on. Hopefully I'll be able to sit on the sidelines without attracting too much attention :)

Hope you ladies have a good evening!


----------



## Starglow

Hehe squash!!!!!!! I get out of breath carrying a bag to my car from work. It's a 30 second walk. Seriously people always think I'm in trouble! Lol. Oh dear. 

We were shopping tonight in a wholesalers which is always fun. Walking around was my exercise and tho it's slow walking I get aches all over. Fine tho. All part of being pregnant. 

Hubby has found a day to paint the nursary and lol happily!!!!! Not questioning it hehe. 

Finally getting my hair cut and coloured on Friday. Nice way to finish after work for the week and then seeing a comedian. Yay. 

It's funny when baby girl kicks. I'm wondering what she likes and doesn't like :) yucky person today I had to talk to and she was throwing punches! Aggressive singing she kicked, nice mellow voices she stayed still like she was listening. How funny. It's so nice having my lo with me all the time. Really warm feeling. 

Enough of my rambling. Xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

my last class day is May 4, so I'll have plenty of time to relax and recuperate before baby gets here! :)

starglow, that's so funny about baby's kicks! my little girl seems to get grumpy if i haven't eaten in a while and starts punching. once i start eating she seems so excited and starts kicking! LOL


----------



## aileymouse

Itsychik see if this website works x
https://www.seesaw.com/TV/Factual/s-36856-One-Born-Every-Minute

Sorry only been lurking not been up to much....hope you are all well xx


----------



## Itsychik

Hey Ailey, thanks for the link... I got really excited because I hadn't tried that one before, but I got a similiar error :(

_"Were sorry...You need to be located in the UK to watch programmes on SeeSaw. This is because we haven't been given permission by the programme makers and rights holders to show the content outside of the UK."_

*sigh* Thanks anyway!!

I was driving to work this morning and this crazy guy in another car literally tried to run my car off of the road. I was getting pissed off then I felt LO start kicking around! haha... it made me think that he wanted to kick the other guy too :haha: I also notice LO moving when I'm hungry! One of the updates I read said we might be feeling baby move "almost constantly." I don't have that at all (still just a couple times throughout the day). And I've been able to feel him twice in the past couple days on the outside (but of course, never when DH is around!)

Has everyone else's DH been able to feel baby already?


----------



## Ashley2189

changing my tickers back to june 29, there's too much confusion going on with all the different clinics and hospital i've been sent to. it's easier than trying to argue with them. so i'm now 23 weeks, AGAIN! lol 

my baby girl definitely moves constantly! and OH can feel her every day, pretty much whenever he wants. he will ask me how she's doing and if i tell him she's awake and kicking he hurries over to feel her - he loves it! i like to "play" with her and poke her and see how she responds lol


----------



## strawberry19

yeah baby plays with us too its lovely :) he was poking back the girls at work earlier they love it!! 
just went into town to get mini eggs nom nom!! and got stopped by 7 different people who i rarely see they were all like gee look at that bump.. hmm i dont think im that big!!!


----------



## strawberry19

oh and girls who were askign about the ziggy zebra bouncer its bloody lovely!! well worth the money it has 2 vibration settings and plays a lovely little sleepy tune!! the seat is also large and sturdy!! i was suprised how big it is!!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, just checking in. Glad everyone seems to be ok. I just had what I think is a braxton hicks contraction, it wasn't painful more like my stomach tightening and feeling of discomfort, but its scary! Has anyone else been experiencing them?


----------



## aileymouse

oh yes, I think I had my first braxton hicks this morning, didn't have them with my first...the bottom of my bumo went tight and I felt real pressure down below :blush:

really craving raw potato skins and sand...anyone else craving odd stuff?


----------



## Ashley2189

aileymouse said:


> oh yes, I think I had my first braxton hicks this morning, didn't have them with my first...the bottom of my bumo went tight and I felt real pressure down below :blush:
> 
> really craving raw potato skins and sand...anyone else craving odd stuff?

you need to bring this up to your midwife, or whatever healthcare professional you are seeing. craving substances besides food (sand and dirt are very common ones) is called PICA. it usually points to nutritional and/or iron deficiency. it's not something to be worried about because it's fairly common, just make sure you let them know so they can check your bloods. please don't actually eat sand no matter how much you crave it. :)


----------



## aileymouse

It's not the actual sand I'm craving, but just the crunch betwen the teeth!

I had the same with my first and everything was fine. I'm one of these odd people who enjoys picnics on the beach just so the sand gets blown in my food...and that's when I'm not pregnant too....I'm just a little odd like that. I used to eat mud too when I was younger...


----------



## Ashley2189

ohhh i understand what you mean about the crunch of sand lol i'm probably going to the beach this weekend, if i do i'll crunch some for ya! lol i don't particularly look forward to sand in my mouth, but it doesn't bother me, so i can see how you might actually find it enjoyable. :)

"weird" cravings for me is actually fruit lol before being pregnant i NEVER ate any fruit and now there are days where i'm hungry and nothing will satisfy except fruit. for me, that is entirely abnormal. i actually just finished eating an apple lol guess it's a good thing, since nothing else in my diet has changed. i still eat a lot of non-nutritional food and haven't put an actual effort into eating any better. i just eat a bit MORE now :)


----------



## hch

morning ladies :) mama afrika braxton hicks are normal :) i think a few of us have been experiancing them , mine started at about 17 weeks! if they become painful then you should speak to your midwife or doctor .


i ordered my tens machine today! its being delivered 3 weeks before my due date! tried to do a birthing plan last night but all i could think of was birthing ball , tens machine and gas and air! LOL oh and for OH to cut the cord! i dont think i really require anything major , i want to be able to move about as much as possible and thats about it! im hoping things go as smoothly as possible! i kept saying to my OH that its nearly june! how quick is it going!?! just my hospital bag to sort out and i think im all done! sorry havent been around but my little boys nursery is closed for a few weeks while thy sort out the drains! so only get to quickly pop on! hope everyone is well x


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Everyone!

hch's post made me think of a couple of questions I've been thinking about recently... Does anyone have information/an opinion on any of these questions:

1) What is a TENS machine?! I see this everywhere, but have no idea what it is/does?
2) Anyone with a blue bump (or just anyone with an opinion) given any thought to circumcision? I saw a thread on this yesterday and realized I'd never brought it up with DH... when I asked him last night he's apparently vehemently opposed to it. I've never given it much thought. Any reasons why you would/wouldn't do it?
3) Cutting the cord! If your OH/DH can't or won't do it, are you allowed to do it yourself? (assuming you even feel like it at that point?)
4) Vaccinations... what vaccinations are normal where you live and are you getting some of them/all of them for LO?

These are things that have really been on my mind in the last few days/weeks... I'm curious what you all think about them?


----------



## Mama Afrika

On my way to the hospital, the BH have become more regular and I have period like cramps so they said I should come in. I'm just trusting God that all is well with baby girl. I'll update later.


----------



## hch

1) What is a TENS machine?! I see this everywhere, but have no idea what it is/does?


https://wikiparenting.parentsconnect.com/wiki/TENS_Machine_and_Labour

this should explain it better then i can :lol:


2) Anyone with a blue bump (or just anyone with an opinion) given any thought to circumcision? I saw a thread on this yesterday and realized I'd never brought it up with DH... when I asked him last night he's apparently vehemently opposed to it. I've never given it much thought. Any reasons why you would/wouldn't do it?


i have honestly never given it any thought, but unless it was needed to be done for medical reasons i wouldnt have it done


3) Cutting the cord! If your OH/DH can't or won't do it, are you allowed to do it yourself? (assuming you even feel like it at that point?)


im sure your allowed to cut the cord yourself, but again i have never asked to do it as my OH has always done it as its something special for him to do :)

4) Vaccinations... what vaccinations are normal where you live and are you getting some of them/all of them for LO?

my boys have had all their vaccinations :)


heres a list of the vaccinations we have in the uk 

https://www.nhs.uk/Planners/vaccinations/Pages/Vaccinationchecklist.aspx


----------



## hch

Mama Afrika said:


> On my way to the hospital, the BH have become more regular and I have period like cramps so they said I should come in. I'm just trusting God that all is well with baby girl. I'll update later.

hope everything is ok hun xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone,

sorry i have not been on too much, i usually am on during work time but it has been a little hectic round here lately :(

loads to catch up on so just what i can remember for now-

Starglow hope your feeling better now :flower:

Ashley and flybee - fab bumps and jealous also of the lovely weather

Mama Afrika- hope everything is ok

hch- glad you hada good time away :) nice to see you back


----------



## Starglow

Mama Africa. Hope everythings ok hun. Thinking of you xxx

Busy at work. Reading posts just not posting xxx back soon x


----------



## lolley

Itsy - 

HCH has answered your questions so i am just commenting on vaccinations and circumcision.

Vaccinations - both my boys have also had all their vaccinations and i will be doing the same this time.

Circumcision- again both of my boys have had this done but for medical reasons and i can honestly say it was the worst experience i have ever gone through with either of them. They both had a horrible experience with it and even now my youngest is still having trouble with how it healed. If i were having another boy there is no way i would put him through it if there was no medical need. But this is just my opinion from my experience.


----------



## Itsychik

Mama Afrika- I hope everything is okay with you! Please let us know what they say at the hospital :flower:

Thanks hch and lolley for your opinions! Re: vaccinations, I looked at the U.K. list and they seem pretty much 'in line' with what I thought was necessary... but yesterday I was reading a different site about vaccines in the U.S. and there were a lot more that seem unncessary to me (for example, vaccine against the flu and chicken pox) :

https://pregnant.thebump.com/new-mo...rticles/vaccinations-what-baby-will-need.aspx

At my next mw appointment I'm going to ask for a list of vaccines given in the Netherlands so I know what they do here... haha then I need to figure out how to translate them into the names I'm used to. I was curious though about what other people were getting doing.

And has anyone used a TENS machine before? Did it help?

:)


----------



## Mama Afrika

I'm back home now. Saw a doctor who did an internal exam and my cervix is closed so I'm not in labour. BP and urine were fine. They were concerned that my period like pains could be from my fibroids and so I have to see if it persists and they may send me for a scan. Her heartbeat was perfect so they are not worried. I feel relieved but I hope I don't have braxton hicks like that for the next 17 weeks.

Thanks for your support ladies.


----------



## lolley

glad everything is ok and your little girl is happy and well :flower:


----------



## hch

glad everything is ok hun :)


----------



## strawberry19

glad everything is okay hun :flower:

hope everone else is well.. were having lovely weather down here its been like a sunny summers day here ive had 3/4 lengths on and a summery top and been drinking coffee and appletiser outside in a cafe :) now baking a coffee and walnut cake..yum!!


----------



## hch

weather is pants here! cloudy and freezing! i used to live in cornwall in a little village called st keyne near Looe! i remember it used to get lovely there in the spring time! the midlands seems to have been freezing for ages!!! hurry up sunshine!!


----------



## aileymouse

Itsychik said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 2) Anyone with a blue bump (or just anyone with an opinion) given any thought to circumcision? I saw a thread on this yesterday and realized I'd never brought it up with DH... when I asked him last night he's apparently vehemently opposed to it. I've never given it much thought. Any reasons why you would/wouldn't do it?
> 3) Cutting the cord! If your OH/DH can't or won't do it, are you allowed to do it yourself? (assuming you even feel like it at that point?)

I would only every circumcise for medical reasons and nothing else. I don't think it's necessary otherwise.

My husband was unsure whether he wanted to cut the cord or not so I had nothing in my notes so when the time came the midwife asked who wanted to it, me, him or her. He stepped up in the end though. So yes you should be able to cut it yorsself if you want to.

Mama Afrika, glad you are ok! Take it easy xxx


----------



## lolley

hch said:


> weather is pants here! cloudy and freezing! i used to live in cornwall in a little village called st keyne near Looe! i remember it used to get lovely there in the spring time! the midlands seems to have been freezing for ages!!! hurry up sunshine!!

I'm with you there so cold today :(

i need some sun!


----------



## strawberry19

hopefully the sun will come to you soon!!! its weird all the cars were frosted this morning!! its still only 10 degree's or so according to the thingy on my laptop screen but not much wind!

one week till our babies are all viable girls!!


----------



## hch

> And has anyone used a TENS machine before? Did it help?


im afraid i havent used one yet! i think i will only be using for the first part of the labour as im hoping my hypno birthing will help with the rest! :) x


----------



## aileymouse

It was frosty here too this morning.

I used a tens machine during the first stages of labour but I just got annoyed with it so I won't bother with it again.


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning everyone! Happy Friday!!

Thanks to everyone for answering my questions! Especially as we approach "v-day" I realize I need to start thinking of all the practical aspects of once baby is actually here! (I spent yesterday browsing the 3rd trimester forum as well) :)

Today I have a "pregnancy massage" at 1:30... I'm so excited! There's a massage therapist literally walking distance (10 - 15 min) from our house, and I gave in and scheduled an appointment. My insurance actually covers up to 40 euros a day in "alternative therapies" so it would be really awesome if I can get re-imbursed as well! :happydance:

This weekend we'll be finishing the painting of the nursery also! :) Lots of exciting stuff going on!

Anyone else have plans this weekend??


----------



## strawberry19

not much planned for our weekend hopefully go get some paint and paint the nursery!! othe than that just see the family usuall boring stuff!!x


----------



## hch

at the weekend im helping my dad move house! yes im wondering why he asked me to help of all people, its not like i can lift anything! but hey ho! im hoping OH's mum and dad can watch the kids as i dont fancy taking them with me!


----------



## lolley

were not doing much either, taking the kids to McDonalds for tea tonight and food shopping at some point sounds so boring


----------



## lilly77

hi girls!!! i'm back!! Its actually 6.30 in the frikkin morning, I can't sleep.. jet lagged to the hilt! We arrived back last night at 7pm after 20 straight hours of travelling, no sleep on the planes.. I felt so rough last night.
Anyway, our holiday was AMAZING! It was hot, 30 degrees every day, beautiful weather - I swam every day, tanned a bit (but I had to be careful as I got heat rash quite a few times), my bump is brown! I had massages about every 3 days, obviously had to say i'm pregnant so couldn't lie on my tummy. THough lying on the beach was fine, just made a little hole in the sand for her! 

She's also moving around like crazy, every day. I probably felt her more as I was being so lazy chilling on the beach, but DH and my little one could feel her move, and can see my tummy move now too! She's a real little wriggler.
Luckily I didn't get any food poisoning, I was quite good with not eating any shellfish etc. I had the best time, I'll post some bikini bump pics up here when I load them off my camera.

Had a quick skim read of our thread seems you guys are all so organised with getting stuff now! Our cot came the day we flew, so I haven't even peeked at it yet. We've got lots to do now, so exiting girls - I can't believe we all hit V DAY next week!
I have to say though, I am putting on some serious weight around my hips, and omg my boobs so big and veiny too! though I have a tan now to hide the veins lol! Had to take my belly button piercing out on holiday as it was getting tight. 
Also, like Mama Afrika and hch - I get braxton hicks (or I think thats what they are!) every single day... sometimes 5 or 6 times in one day! Its like a tightening pressure feeling, my tummy goes super hard and feels funny, then it releases after about 30 seconds. Is that what braxton hicks are? I didnt' get them with DS, maybe I should call my midwife!!

hope everyone has a fab weekend! I'm going to laze around doing absolutely nothing, just trying to get this jet lag in check now. 

Missed you all! 
Lilly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly77

ps I just googled regular braxton hicks, and its normal unless its 6 in an hour lasting 50 seconds each or more. It can sometimes be due to an irritable uterus or UTI, which my dr actually said to me before I left for holiday, that I was getting the beginning of a UTI and that I was dehydrated (which can also cause BH) I'm trying not to drink TOO much as I am going to the loo ALL the time! but this is also a symptom of UTI. I can literally have a wee 5 times in a half hour period, its ridiculous.


----------



## Starglow

Hi Lilly. Aw so good you had a fab time. Your baby will love the sun after that. The flights are so long to Thailand but so worth it. And she's moving about lots which is fab. It's the best feeling. glad to have you back xxxxx

I've had such a busy week but have loved it (apart from picking up the start of a cold from students). Wow am I tired now. Im probably mad taking on all this extra work but I just want it done by Easter. I'm also changing my schedule so that the last 3 weeks working i'll only have to work 2full days a week. 

Hang on ........ Back in a bit


----------



## Starglow

I finished work early yesterday, got a yummy dinner ready, had my hair done (bought a babygrow on the way lol) and then went to see comedian Jimmy Carr. Great day. My hair tho ....... It's cream, toffee and light blonde! I so wanted to be back to my baby and ash blondes but no hope with my pregnancy dry hair. Hair dresser wouldn't do it. So just said to hubby I'll look forward to going back to my usual light blonde in the summer when lo arrives. 

I'm finding an hour walking around shops and I'm exhausted! It's crazy. 

Nice weekend. Chilled day today. Have to meet someone in town and I'll have another look around. At a friends tomorrow night for dinner. Need to chill tho with working 5 days next week. 

Seeing my doctor on Monday (first time since 4 weeks pregnant)

Aw and another nice thing is my sisters daughter is now out of her first clothes so she's sending over everything next week. Thus us great as then i can see if I need anything else. Can't wait to see what comes. She had gorgeous things. 

Better get Breckie,

See you all later. Have a great day x


----------



## lilly77

sounds like youre having a lovely weekend starglow! i'm still in pjs, about to go to M&S to get some brek though, no food in the house!

have uploaded my holiday pics and this is my favourite bump photo!!!

how's everyone else's bump coming along?
 



Attached Files:







DSC08196.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## aileymouse

Hi lilly! Glad you had a good holiday! Looking fab in your bikini!

I too have been getting braxton hicks, did have them with my daughter so it's a bit weird!

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## hch

looking fab lilly! im sickly jealous!! :lol: my butt has inflated to the size of two beach balls! but no weight anywhere else! typical! :haha: glad you had a fab holiday! looks amazing! :) x


happy v day to meeeeeeeeeeeee! another milestone reached! the next one for me is double digits in 12 days!:happydance:


----------



## lilly77

happy V day to you HCH!!! that's amazing, woohoo!!

I've always meant to ask, what's double digits?? Aren't you in double digits from 10 weeks lol...?


----------



## strawberry19

woop lilly looks like you had a fab holiday glad to have you back though we all missed you!! and ofcourse was slightly jealous of you out there on the beach!! 
everyones babies are going to look so fab :) 
we havent got much to get now i got my changing bag the other day brand new off ebay for £5!! mamas & papas too!! hehe


----------



## Starglow

My ass is spreading too hch :( And congrats on V day xxx

Great pic Lilly. 

OMG I'm SO tired. I'm
Home now. Feet are going up and staying there. Think it's a tv and film day for me snoozing on and off.


----------



## Starglow

Look at my ticker. My baby is now viable too. I was confused cause even tho this is 23 weeks for me ( ie 23weeks + 1 day, 2 day etc) It actually means I'm in my 24th week. So most of our babies are now viable ladies. Xxxxx


----------



## strawberry19

aww yay :)


----------



## foxforce

View attachment 177083
Hi everyone

Hope your all well, been a bit busy to get on here last couple of days.

Mama glad your ok after your worrying day :flower:

Lilly amazing photo it looks beautiful as do you :D Glad you had great time and hope you get that jet lag in check quick, there is nothing worse I do sympathise, I can never sleep on the planes and usually takes upto 2 weeks to feel back to normal! The massages sound lovely. Good to have you back :D

Strawberry you have done amazingly with your shopping. 
I have bought mainly maternity clothes last couple of days as struggling with fitting into things even my loose low waisted jeans are tight! Got a lovely navy jacket from Debenhams I'll post a pic.
My ass has grown two beach balls too hch, happy V Day to you hun!

Itsy going back to your questions other day if we have a boy it will be circumcised, not totally happy about it but did agree with dh as he is and he feels it is best, also wanted his boy to be like him. After speaking to friends and researching have found out a few people who have had to have circumcision done in later life which is very painful so feeling better than I was. 
Cutting the cord I'm sure dh will, not actually asked him but we have to do it at work so sure he won't have any issues.

Had a bit of tidy this morning, bit of yoga, just made a egg mayo sandwich so once had a break going to do some ironing.... oh the joys. Dh is painting at his parents so just me and the dog. 
Hope you all enjoy the rest of your Saturday xx
 



Attached Files:







jacket1.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## lolley

welcome back Lilly :hi:
glad you had a fab time and your pic is gorgeous :)

HCH - yay :happydance: happy v day woooooo

starglow enjoy relaxing :winkwink:


----------



## foxforce

Also forgot to say, no BH for me yet, maybe I had one experience but a few weeks ago, it was quite painful, nothing like that since just a tightening but only low down not all over. There is a feeling I do get but put that down to baby moving :shrug: Really not sure

Oh and I got a hospital bag yesterday too, a lovely black leather weekend bag we have been meaning to get for a while now, quite big would do dh for a week on his own! ....so who's started packing their hospital bags?


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies! @Lilly your holiday pic looks amazing!

@Foxforce, I have a bag, but there's nothing in it yet! I stop work at 35 weeks so I'll sort it then.

After much research, I've realised that what I thought was period like pains is actually called round ligament pain, and it really sucks. Ive read it can be common in the second trimester with the uterus stretching, I'm just hoping it doesn't last long because it almost brought me to tears last night. But still, I'm thankful its not early labour or my fibroid acting up, so I'll just endure to the (bitter)sweet end. I still get the braxton hicks, but those are not painful, just weird.

I ordered the Fisher price precious planet bouncer from Amazon yesterday for £32, its around £40 everywhere else. I hope its good because I didn't want to spend too much on one.

We're spending the day cleaning and tidying, don't feel like going out really. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## hch

> I've always meant to ask, what's double digits?? Aren't you in double digits from 10 weeks lol...?



:haha: i mean in days :happydance: in 12 days time it will 99 days til baby arrives :D


----------



## hch

Arggggghhh wide awake with heartburn, and my monkey booting me in the bladder!


----------



## lilly77

hch I was awake at 4 too, bloody DH left his alarm on from when we had to catch our plane.. bean was kicking me too... preparing us for whats to come right!!


----------



## Starglow

I keep trying to find her hb for hubby but can't ever find it for him. Same with the kicks as soon as he has his hand there she lies still. She's playing games lol. Her movement is mostly still inside. He's looking forward to the kicks. The babies are doubling in size right now from last week to the next three weeks so they're busy growing away in there :) 

Ahhhhhhh another wee ............


----------



## hch

euuurgghhhh! feel like poo! had about 3 hours sleep! woke up at 4 with acid in my throat! was so gross! and then had horrendous heartburn for about 2 hours and nothing would take it away! i have drank half a bottle of gaviscon!! good job i have got the midwife on wednesday so i can get some more! also had leg cramps for the first time! funny how i was reading what to expect from 24 weeks onwards yesterday and leg cramps was the first on the list! so now my leg feels like its seized up! oh how i love pregnancy symptoms! hope you managed to get some more sleep lilly! oh and weeing alot more from 24 weeks is normal at least 4 times a night! jeeez! LOL!


----------



## aileymouse

morning all! I had a good night sleep so feeling quite good, but I had really achey hips this morning...only woke once for a wee which was good considering I had a chinese last night and drank loads of water.

Baby girl moves so much now and I can see the movements noow too which is cool. Just wish I had some clothes that fit :roll:

trying to think of something to do today that doesn't cost much


----------



## Starglow

Aw poor you hch! Sounds awful. I slept most of yesterday and had broken sleep last night. My energy is so low :( I don't want to do anything right now.


----------



## Starglow

And ...... Shoes ...... My feet are swollen still and heals are not comfy. Been wearing flat pumps which has led to painful dry heals. Not sure what to do on the shoe front. 

Aileymouse I know what you mean about clothes. I'm stretching all my usual clothes and living in maternity leggings. I like the few maternity clothes I have but when I try new ones on I look massive :(


----------



## Mama Afrika

Can midwives give prescriptions for gaviscon, I need a top up!


----------



## hch

they sure do hun :) i dont want to be paying £8 a go for drinking something that tastes like poo and looks like snot! :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Hey weird my pregnancy book says third tri starts at 28 weeks!?! It's 26 weeks isnt it?


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

You all were an active bunch yesterday :)

@ Lilly- welcome back!! You look truly amazing in your picture! And the scenery looks gorgeous. Glad you guys had an awesome time (and the massages! I had one on Friday for the first time and it was great!) I hope you transition back to "real life" won't be too difficult :)

I've started having heartburn in the past couple of weeks, but it doesn't seem to last TOO long for the most part. I've picked up some "rennies" (as I saw someone else refer to them) but I haven't needed to use them yet. Hch, I hope it gets better for you soon!

I'm amazed that so many of you have been wearing "normal clothes." Is this like normal shirts, or also normal pants/trousers? (I haven't been wearing "normal" pants since 10 weeks!) Fortunately it only really seems to be the bump that's growing (and hips a bit) but nothing too bad :) And I have one stretch mark, but it doesn't seem to be getting any bigger (it's been there for the past 10 weeks!)

And re: BH.... I don't think I've had any. I've woken up a few times when my abdomen (below naval) felt hard, but if I hadn't used my hands to press on it then I wouldn't have noticed. But it doesn't happen randomly and I haven't really felt any other hardening.

Yesterday we finished painting the walls in the nursery! Now we just need to add a few small things (stars and a moon on the walls) and then the painting will be finished :)

I'm going to get some "spring cleaning" done today so may not be on here much... but I hope all you ladies have a fabulous Sunday (and Lilly, that your jet lag isn't too awful!)


----------



## Starglow

I'm in stretchy normal skirts and some t-shirts, stretchy dresses and cardi's along with maternity tops, jeans and leggings.


----------



## lolley

Ugh sorry you had a bad night ladies i had a few of those last week :(

I was up early this morning to take my youngest to look at a football team he may be joing, was sooo cold!

off to the mil's now as it is her bday in the week then back for a yummy lamb roast mmmmmmm


----------



## foxforce

hmm don't want to jinx myself but my heartburn/acid has taken a back seat the last few weeks.... but still don't have the best sleep, my Dreamgenii pillow is due to arrive tomorrow so hopefully that will help. I keep waking on my tummy and don't like it as be squashing lil bubs.
Hope the heartburn eases hch

Well done Itsy on the nursery, I'm trying to decide on colour to paint nursery. I haven't worn much of my normal clothes for a while just the odd top I can get away with now.

Georgeous day here:coolio: although cold this morning

Have a good sunday all, enjoy your lamb roast lolley mmmm I think we're having Chinese tonight


----------



## lilly77

hey girls.. aaahh I'm SO exhausted.. hch I didn't get back to sleep, yep been up since 4am! I was having breakfast at 6am this morning in bed. DH and DS were also wide awake, flippin jetlag! We are all so tired. Might have a lil nap now. Lolley my DH is making a roast for dinner tonight too, yum! 

Foxforce I have the dreamgenii pillow, in fact i'm on it right now! Its AMAZING!

Itsy - thank you! yep holiday was out of this world, its SO cold being back here though!

Can't believe how active bean is, from not really feeling anything for ages to this - she is constantly doing somersaults and kicking me ALOT, i'm sure DS wasn't like this! Its such a great feeling though, but lately everytime i've got up for a wee in the night she wakes up and starts moving around and then i can't get back to sleep!

Re clothes, i've been wearing my maternity jeans for ages now but i still fit into all my dresses and most of my tops. My jeans were always pretty fitted so once my waist started to thicken there was no chance of getting into them! 
I spent my holiday in maxi dresses which are just perfect for bumps, glad to see they're due to be big in the summer. Can't wait to stop wearing coats and scarves, i got really used to being in dresses and sandals every day!


----------



## strawberry19

i love summer clothes i never wear jeans anyway as i can never find any to fit nicely and thats pre pregnancy!! ive got maternity trousers for work and also maternity 3/4 lengths but i mostly wear leggings with dresses/ tunics and long tops anyway so have been able to get away with it! starting to need a size bigger in tops so just picking things up cheap off ebay!!

my mum ordered our pram and car seat last night got both for £299 in a deal at mamas and papas its the pliko pramette in cosmos print i got the matching changing bag on ebay brand new for £5 the other day :D bargain!!


----------



## ni2ki

Hey everyone only just found this thread, im due june 29th . Im having identical girl twins, but consultant said theyll come anytime from now, if not before 32 weeks im being induced, so dont know if i count for this group? X


----------



## Starglow

Of course hun. It's a great support here. Aw twins. How are you getting on? X


----------



## aileymouse

I too have been living in maternity leggings. I have yet to find a pair of mat jeans that fit comfortably. 

I have just bought a few bigger tops from primark :)

Hi Ni2ki! congrats on your twin girls xx


----------



## Starglow

Just been with my doctor. Yay heard baby's heartbeat loud and clear for ages :) the doctor was shocked she found it so fast! Awwwwww :) bloodpressure and wee fine. Just waiting to have blood tests done now for anemia due to the exhaustion!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ni2Ki! Welcome to our group :) How are things going with you?

Starglow, I hope the bloods come back normal! A friend of mine was tired throughout her whole pregnancy, and they couldn't find any medical reason for it :shrug: but she didn't have any of the other symptoms (i.e. nausea) so she was happy about that at least...

Blah... Monday!


----------



## Starglow

Well I'll find out next Monday. It's crazy i slept so much of the weekend! 

Oh it's so sunny here. Bliss! 

Imagine we all lived near eachother and all summer could walk together with our newborns! I'm planning on walking every day with lo to get my fitness back. I can't bare this lack of exercise!


----------



## lilly77

hi Ni2ki! Welcome to our group, twin girls how exciting!

Starglow, I know i've thought the same, would be amazing if we lived near each other and could all meet up for coffee and walks in the park with our bubs!

I really should start tidying the house and getting stuff ready for bean, but i'm just SO tired - think i'm still jetlagged though. was up at 5am this morning, I guess its better than 4am!


----------



## Starglow

Lilly I don't know how you're coping with the jetlag. I feel jetlagged all the time and I haven't been anywhere lol. 

Awwwwww hubby kissed me and bump goodnight last night. We always snuggle up but he's definitely feeling closer to her now I'm feeling her moving. I can't wait till he can feel her kicks too. 

My sister, her hubby and their baby ( who'll be 6 months then) are coming to stay with us from Ireland end of may. I'll be 35-36 weeks pregnant. Good excuse to have the cot up and ready by then and everything else they'll need. She is sending me over a package of my nieces new born clothes. She's only just grown out of them and has such lovely things :) (lol I think I've said this already baby brain). Can't wait to see what comes. X


----------



## Flybee

hey girls - sorry i havent been on for a while, life seems crazeeee!

Work is soo manic which I am not impressed with as my boss said he would try and make things OK but thankfully my maternity cover started last week so once she is up and running it should take the pressure off a bit. At the moment I want to sleep as soon as I get home from work - not good!

MamaAfrika - I am glad everything is OK
Lilly - glad you had a great holiday and awesome bump piccie, very jealous about the sunshine though!
Ashley - lovely bump and again jelaous of the sunshine!
Niki - welcome and congrats on the identical twin girls, a friend of mine is having identical twin boys in 4 weeks!

Happy V day to me today! I am 24 weeks today.... wohoooo

Unfortunately have had more spotting again this weekend but nothing major, I have a antenatal appointment on Weds with my GP so will discuss it all with her then!

We went to an NCT nearly new sale on Saturday and it was really good, manic but good! We picked up a baby carrier for DH, some bedding, a couple of baby grows and a cot mobile (new!)

DH and I are off to Naples for 3 days very early Sunday morning and I can't wait, just a little break I am hoping will make all the difference!

Has anyone else had their energy burst?!? I am still waiting for mine but there is no sign of it appearing!


----------



## Starglow

I think I had my energy burst (as in not completely shattered) for about two weeks and now I'm back to exhausted again. I really do feel jet lagged. I can't keep my eyes open and I just want to be in bed but working today. Next 4 days are crazy hours!!!! Not at all sure how I'm gonna cope :(


----------



## lilly77

yep no energy burst for me either.. i'm in bed right now nearly falling asleep but i have to get Kai from school in an hour so no chance of a nap, scared i'll sleep through the alarm!

Flybee, have an amazing time in Naples, it WILL make all the difference!! glad to hear everythings ok with you, hope work slows down soon :flower:

Starglow, hope you start feeling less tired soon, not great when you know how tired we'll all be when baby gets here! Is this nature's way of preparing us? not funny :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

I haven't really been tired at all... I don't know if that counts as an energy "burst" or just as not being tired :)

This weekend I had a lot of energy... painted the nursery, vacuumed the whole house, cleaned the kitchen, scrubbed the entire floor (literally on my hands/knees), cleaned all the pets, had a bunch of friends over and cooked for everyone... and there's a giant store nearby (called Baby Planet) that's apparently going out of business and having a sale, so we're going to check it out on Thursday evening to see if we can find any good deals :)

Flybee, have fun in Naples! I want to go to Italy SOOOOOOOOOOO badly!


----------



## lolley

:hi: Ni2ki

no energy burst for me either, my iron just keeps dropping :(

flybee - happy v day :happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

my energy levels are at the max i cant sit still.. boohoooooo!!! if i sit down too long i gt bored!! how pants!!


----------



## Starglow

Make the most of it Strawberry 

Itsychic lol I'm exhausted just listening to your weekend lol! I couldn't even go to my friends last night. Had to send hubby on his own lol while I chilled out and went to bed.


----------



## strawberry19

i am making he most of it getting paint to finish nursery tonight! baking at the mo.. oh joys!! nom pancake day tomoro!!


----------



## Ashley2189

welcome to our group, Ni2ki!

i most definitely have not had any sort of energy burst! that's probably my fault though... you know how when you sit around all day you feel so tired even though you haven't done anything? that's pretty much my life. i wake up, eat breakfast, sit in my recliner and spread all my books out around me and sit there ALL DAY LONG until i'm hungry. eat, then back in my chair. lately it's been so hard for my to study, i keep daydreaming about my little girl, or just watching my tummy as she kicks.


----------



## Itsychik

strawberry19 said:


> i am making he most of it getting paint to finish nursery tonight! baking at the mo.. oh joys!! nom pancake day tomoro!!

Aww man... pancakes sound SOOO good right now!!

I wanted some yesterday (I bought some strawberries to go with them!) but got in the cleaning mode and stuffed my face with a chocolate croissant instead :)

Are pancakes in the U.K. similar to pancakes in the U.S. (fat and fluffy?) Or more similar to crepes in France? (The Dutch pancakes are more similar to France... but I've been DYING for some American pancakes. I even brought some syrup back with me from the U.S. a few weeks ago) :haha:


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies, 

I'm due right around the same time is everyone here. I have been on bnb since I was ttc and I am just now finding this thread...strange I thought I had search for everyone due around me. 

I'm 31, live in the US. I am having baby #3. IT's a BOY!!! I have a girl and boy, they are 7 and 5. 
My husband and I have been married for 10 years in may, toghether for 15. We were highschool sweethearts. THis will be my last baby, I think three is enough for me so I don't want this to go by too fast but it seems to be doing it anyways. :) 

I hope to speak with more of you soon...:)


----------



## Ashley2189

Itsy - do they really not sell syrup over there? it always amazes me the things i might take for granted that are not available in other parts of the world! i make pancakes at the very least once a week. i didn't used to like them that much, but my OH is a pancake FANATIC so my taste for them has grown because i have to make them for him so often lol a chocolate croissant on the other hand, sounds phenomenal! i love all sorts of chocolate pastries =) i lived in italy for a few years when i was younger, and used to love getting them fresh right after school. pastries in the US just aren't as good. =/

Butterfly - :hi: welcome! I'm also in the US, and this is my first! i'm 22 yrs old, and having a little girl.


----------



## lolley

:hi: butterfly im also having my third and last i have 2 boys 10 & 7 and am having a girl this time :)

mmmmm were having pancakes tomorrow too yummy, itsy ours are more like the french version only a tiny bit thicker. They are the same sort of size and fairly thin, i love them with fruit and icecream yummy :)


----------



## Ashley2189

i feel so ignorant sometimes when i'm on here. unless itsy had asked if they were more like crepes or "american" pancakes, i would have just kept assuming everyone who eats a pancake has a thick fluffy thing drenched in syrup LOL :dohh:


----------



## Flybee

welcome butterfly25 and congrats on your team blue...

I cannot wait to stuff a load of pancakes tomorrow, I make savory ones with ham & cheese (cheese is melted into the pancake) and then sweet ones with fruit, maple syrup or good old lemon and sugar YUMMMMMYYY


----------



## Ashley2189

i've never heard of putting lemon and sugar on a pancake, or trying with ham and cheese... i've got so much to learn! *off to google new recipes*


----------



## lilly77

Welcome Butterfly! This is my second, my first is a boy aged 8, i'm having a girl this time!

YUM PANCAKE DAY TOMORROW!!! I love american pancakes and had lots of them on holiday, with bananas syrup and condensed milk! calorific but yummy.

Tomorrow we'll be making classic british pancakes though, with lemon and sugar yummy! can't wait!!!

bean is currently kicking me in the crotch, nice! :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

OMG! I think that almost EVERYONE but me is eating pancakes! When I called DH tonight (it was his night to cook!) he offered to make pancakes... but the Dutch kind... and I really want big, fluffy ones :)

Welcome Butterfly! I'm from the U.S. (Virginia) but live in the Netherlands. This is my first (we're also team blue!) I'm 27 :)

Ashley- don't worry, the only reason I know what's different is because I live here :) Otherwise I might assume the same! And there are LOTS of "American" things I love that I can't get over here... like syrup (they have a "Dutch" syrup but it's really thick and apple-based and not as sweet), lots of sodas (like mountain dew!), mac n cheese, condensed soups, BAKING SODA, cake mixes, pop tarts, most cereals, breyers or edy's ice cream... (and much more) plus non-food items like dryer sheets, and cleaning products that I'm used to... ah man I could go on. Whenever I visit the U.S. I stock up on the things I just REALLY miss

Lilly- I've been kicked in the crotch on two seperate occasions (once while at work). HA, not exactly a pleasant experience


----------



## Starglow

All this pancake talk lol. My best friend is Dutch and since school we've made pancakes lots. I use her recipe but make mine thin. Hubby likes his thick. Cinnamon sprinkled over the mix in the pan is SO good with lemon, sweetener and sometimes banana. Yum yum. I love them with berries too. 

Welcome butterfly. :) 

Xxx


----------



## Starglow

One born every minute tonight. Yay :) cannot wait!

Ah crap!!!!!! I think I'm now gonna have to go make pancakes hehe. Too busy tonorrrow. Yum. Right lemon pancakes coming up.


----------



## aileymouse

mmmm pancakes! with lemon juice and lots of sugar! that's my dinner for tomorrow!

welcome butterfly :D

I've not been too bad on the tiredness front, I've still managed to get things done. Motivation is my problem...

Been beautiful weather here today x


----------



## Ashley2189

you know what's weird? we've been talking about pancakes all day, and for some reason it made me want HOT WINGS! ROFL i have no idea how that happened, but i hardly ever crave anything and wings are pretty much on the opposite side of the spectrum. i just called my dad for his recipe, he literally makes the BEST wings i've ever had. need to go pick up a few things from the grocery store. :)


----------



## hch

yummy pancakes! god im such a fat cow! LOL! welcome niki and butterfly! this is my third baby boy i have a 9 year old and a 3 year old and as of yet i dont know weather this will be last as i get so broody! :D 


i keep getting kicks in the crotch too and in the bladder and also what feels like my bum hole hahahahaha!


----------



## Ashley2189

LOL @ hch - that's gotta feel... strange!

i only get kicks lower down occasionally. most kicks are around my belly button or higher. if she is laying down low i do get an awful amount of pressure which can be quite painful. i poke her and tell her there's not enough room for her down there anymore lol


----------



## lolley

omg :dohh: i thought i would have a quick read on here before one born every minute, i just got in from uni and not had dinner yet all this talk of food im starving!!!! I really want garlic dip and doritos and have wanted a runny egg for weeks :(

im also getting kicked very low down at times feels like she is trying to escape and is rather uncomfortable :haha:


----------



## Mama Afrika

Welcome ni2ki and butterfly.


----------



## Ashley2189

lolley said:


> omg :dohh: i thought i would have a quick read on here before one born every minute, i just got in from uni and not had dinner yet all this talk of food im starving!!!! I really want garlic dip and doritos and *have wanted a runny egg for weeks* :(
> 
> im also getting kicked very low down at times feels like she is trying to escape and is rather uncomfortable :haha:

I'm bad and I indulge in runny eggs every now and then! I don't have them AS runny as I used to, but I don't cook all the way through sometimes and tell my OH "OOPS, it's still a little runny. oh well, a little bit won't hurt!" - make it seem like an accident when it's totally on purpose. there are some days I really don't want anything for breakfast except for runny eggs and toast! :)


----------



## foxforce

Double post ....don't know what happened there :wacko:


----------



## pingunootnoot

Thanks for the heads up about this group, Starglow! :hugs:

Hi ladies! :hi:

This is my 2nd baby, we're on team blue AGAIN! :dohh: Bubba is due on July 3! I'm 27, married to a sometimes-grumpy, but caring man! 

:wohoo:


----------



## foxforce

Morning all and Happy Pancake Day!

Happy V day to us all today due on 28th Lilly, Ailey, Mama, Flagal, Itsy and I!! :happydance: Another milestone

Welcome Ni2ki and Butterfly :flower: 

Flybee sorry to hear your spotting :hugs: On the energy front I have felt better since going into 2nd tri but if I go anywhere that involves walking I'm shattered in no time!

I got my Dreamgenii yesterday but have woke with an achey shoulder due to sleeping on one side most of the night lol but I believe I slept better maybe take a bit of adjusting.

Have a good day everyone looks nice here so far but cold x


----------



## Starglow

Hey Pingu :) welcome. It's nice to be with others due around the same. Most of us met in first tri :) it's a fab group. Plus we're based all over UK, USA & holland. :) how have you been up until now?

Foxforce -
The pillow - at first I got dead shoulders but not anymore. Even tho it's designed around u sleeping on your left it's comfy when u turn onto your right too hun and gives your left side a rest. Try it. 

Happy v day girlies. 

Just a quick post to say hi! Silly busy day ahead. I'm hoping for some unexpected breaks. Bring on 7 30 when I finish. 

Have a great day xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Happy V day to you all!! Woop! Time for another bump picture soon I think.

Off to work now, will be thinking about pancakes all day... yum!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Happy v-day!! :) And upcoming v-day to many others this week! And happy pancake day to most of you... but not me :( hahaha...

Welcome Pingu!

Anyone else have constant back pain? I don't know what I can do to get rid of it! I wake up 4 - 5 times a night because I'm so uncomfortable :(

And how was OBEM last night? Anything interesting happen? :)


----------



## foxforce

Oh I'll try that Starglow I was moving the pillow over which was a bit of nightmare so I'll try just turning tonight.

Welcome Pingu :D 

Itsy I have stopped watching OBEM as was scary me especially when watching forceps used in labour! I have been getting some back ache but mainly rib pain when sat on an evening, my yoga dvd gives some good stretches to do to help this, maybe looking into some for you back Itsy?

Yes Ailey think we should do 24 week pics now, I was going to do one for us anyway :D


----------



## pingunootnoot

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

Btw, what's pancake day? Never heard of it before :shrug:

@starglow: everything's been going good so far. everything seems to be normal, but I can't help but worry a lot more this time around compared to my 1st pregnancy! Not sure why though! :nope:

My 1st pregnancy was a breeze, and time flew by. But this time around, I seem to worry and always think about the what ifs. During 1st tri, I was constantly googling what if this, what if that... but it just made me worry even more! So I've put an end to that nonsense.

What I do enjoy more this pregnancy are the flutters and kicks. This little bubba seems to be a bit more active than my 1st, from what I can remember! It's just the absolute best feeling in the world!

Hope all is going well as well for all the summer cupcakes ladies :flower:


----------



## foxforce

Pingu @ It's proper name is Shrove Tuesday but you typically eat pancakes today. Its the day before Lent begins so it's like your last treat before you maybe give indulgent food for lent, as butter, fat and eggs were forbidden through lent.( I had to goggle the bit about abstinence! Totally forgot since school - the proper reason why we ate pancakes)

Glad to hear your enjoy the kicks and movement, it is pretty amazing, try not worry, maybe it's because you know what is about to come?? :shrug:


----------



## Flybee

Welcome Pingu

Happy V day to all of you due on 28th

Wohoooo Pancake day today - i stocked up on lemon juice, maple syrup and bananas last night and will be getting strawberries & blueberries today - just keeping my options open!

I watched OBEM from last week last night and it was so emotional!! I will be watching last nights when I get home tonight! Cannot wait!


----------



## lilly77

Welcome Pingu!

happy happy V day to some of us, Foxforce, Ailey, FLGAL, Itsty and Mama Africa!!! woohoo!

We made pancakes for breakfast this morning, more to come later tonight. yum yum.

I'm off to the dentist AGAIN - aching teeth - not nice.

hope everyone's having a fabulous day 
xxx


----------



## lolley

Happy v day 28th june ladies :happydance:

i watched obem last night it was another good one although i wont post what happened untill fybee has caught up :)

mmmmm pancakes later :)


----------



## Starglow

This is brilliant. I asked for a nice break and ended up getting home really early in the glorious sunshine and free most if the day now. How fab. Just a not of work to do this evening and that's it. What a bonus.

A girl in work decidedly bumps madly grown since last week! ( unthinkable it depends what we wear.

This is perfect. Relaxing. If only every day could have this balance. 

OBEM was good last night. Not the best episode but enjoyable. Wish it was on more. 

Xxx


----------



## strawberry19

il be sad when obem finishes i love watching it! watched it with my mummy last night as she is poorly she was in hospital all last week first was problems with gallbladder then kidney infection then they didnt know what it was and ended up taking her appendix out! shes in lots of pain started to walk around again today but she still needs help getting up out of the sofa :( dont like seeing her poorly so trying to spend as much time with her as possible as her partner has to work and my brother is at school all day going over there again tonight will make some pancakes and our pram got delivered to hers today so we will have a play tonight :D

hope everyone enjoys their pancakes!!


----------



## butterfly25

Thanks for the great welcome! I think I might be the only one on this thread that doesn't like pancakes. I make the american version for my hubby all the time but I don't like them. Although I have never had and other version of them...I might like the thinner versions. :) 

I have heard some of you mention back pain lately...I have not had that but the back of my thighs are achy and my arms always go to sleep at night since I'm sleeping on my sides only now. 

Anyones bump get very active right when your trying to fall asleep? I think i'm in big trouble once this baby comes becuase he's wide awake when I want to got to sleep. 

My v day is Friday....Congrats to you all that are there today! :) Its exciting knowing they are getting big enough to survive all on their own...:)


----------



## strawberry19

it is very comforting to know that now if our babies decided to come they would be in safe hands and have a bigger chance of survival :) also very strange to think that though! could go into labour any time which is bloody scary!!


----------



## Starglow

Aw your poor mum strawberry! Hope she recovers quickly hun. I think this is the one day I won't be making pancakes. Had mine last night after all the pancake talk on here. 

I'm really motivated to get as much work done now to lighten my work load in may and June. I'm down to only having to work 2 full days a week for the last 3 weeks before maternity leave. I'm really looking forward to the summer. 

It's so sunny today xxxxx :)


----------



## Starglow

Yeah I think I'm calming down about labour now. I want lo to stay in there till it's really safe for her to come out. Have to remember our bodies are designed to do this and I've decided to think positive about it. It seems quite scary but then woman are giving birth all the time. Keep calm keep calm lol ( telling myself)


----------



## hch

happy v day girls :) 

strawberry i hope your mum is back on her feet very soon x

my bump is always active at night! a proper wriggler! havent been sleeping much at night tho due to heartburn! i have never had it so bad! i always wake with acid burning my throat!


----------



## hch

oooo i have midwife 2moro too which will be the first time she actually feels bump and measures it too! eeek!


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhhh exciting hch. Measuring my bump = massive (hehe)


----------



## hch

oooo lolley just read your facebook about doritos and garlic dip! im so going out to get some now! x


----------



## lolley

i have a night time wriggler too, as soon as i get into bed she is awake, although i have had movement pretty much all day today non stop :wacko:

im gutted no pancakes tonight :( and after wanting them with everyone on about them. My mom has took the boys out for tea so were doing it friday instead.

hch - i have the midwife tomorrow too, will be the 1st time for me being measured etc as well

strawberry- hope your mom gets better soon x


----------



## Ashley2189

i had NO IDEA that's why you guys were talking about pancakes! i thought it was completely random LOL Here in the US we celebrate today as "Fat Tuesday" and Mardi Gras. We indulge in... anything and everything lol not sure how familiar you guys are with it, but i've never heard of "pancake day"! 

my back pain has been persistent throughout all of 2nd tri! i've been waking up several times a night for WEEKS now, every single night, and in the morning i can't wait to get out of bed to stretch my back. it hurts all day too, i used to take a pillow to class with me to help, but now i have way to many books and stuff to carry so a pillow is just not possible. my back literally NEVER stops hurting. my lower back hurts in the morning, i get nerve pain by my tailbone, by mid-day my upper back hurts from trying to over-correct the lower back pain... it's absolutely ridiculous. sometimes i come home and just lay flat on the floor for a few minutes. it helps to stretch things out, and sometimes pops my back a little. i've been miserable in regards to back pain, even at my 14 weeks appointment i was having issues and my OB said it was going to keep getting worse, esp because i'm so small. :( i take pain meds the days it's unbearable.

lately i've noticed getting exhausted quickly. last night i made dinner, sat down and ate, then cleaned the kitchen like i usually do. by the time i was done cleaning, i felt so out of breath and physically tired! i had to rest before i could even go take a shower. i told my OH that i would continue to do it by myself for as long as possible, but pretty soon i'll really need his help. he doesn't like to help cleaning the house at all, never does it, and doesn't know the first thing about cooking. it'll be interesting to see if he steps up or not.


----------



## Starglow

All this pain :( Ashley that sounds really bad. I just got really bad pain between my ribs and above. Started as heart burn and then I've no idea what happened. Rennie is helping but ouch. Sharp pain down my front between my boobs. Bump fine tho! This is weird.

Update ...... Sharp pain right down my centre to bump now. Boo. What is this. Surely our ribs can't be separating yet can they?


----------



## Starglow

I can't actually lie down as the pain gets too bad :( been rubbling my belly and can feel lo moving a bit. The pain is coming in waves. Internet is useless! Taken paracetamol.


----------



## Ashley2189

starglow - i have no idea what that pain would be! sorry not any help. hope it goes away soon! :hugs: don't remember what the time difference is, but is it too late for a quick phone call to your midwife?


----------



## Starglow

Thanks. My hospital is just down the road and I have a number I can call there direct to the midwives. Just don't know if it's just a new thing or something I need to check. Wish I could lie down and sleep it off but the second I lie on my side it kills. Left side far worse than right. Gonna give it a few mins and c how I am.


----------



## lolley

Only just read this starglow has it stopped? Hope you are ok :flower:


----------



## pingunootnoot

Speaking of pain... last night, the chef (hubby) was in bed sick, so I had to do dinner, cleaning the kitchen, feed my other little monster, laundry... all the standing caused a couple of sharp pains around my crotch area! And it felt like there was a constant pressure making it seem like little bubba was going to fall out! Anyone else felt this pain?! It's terrible! But when I lie down or sit down, the pain/pressure goes away.

@Ashley2189 and starglow: hope both your pains are getting better as well.


----------



## Starglow

Morning :) 

Hummmmmmmm well that wasn't nice last night! Luckily I could feel lo moving a bit and as the pain lessoned I got to sleep on my right side. It was very strange. Could indigestion be that back to give u shooting pains around upperbody? Pain went right around to my back too. I didn't want to get up this morning but I have and I'm ok. Lo is wriggling about thank goodness. I may call the midwives at the hospital later to check what I should do if it happens again or if it's a normal thing. 

Working till 7 30pm tonight yuck! Just wanna get it done. 

Thanks girls. 

Pingu...... That sounds painful and Ashley ..... The back pain sounds really bad!!!!


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Sorry to hear about your mum Strawberry hope she's better soon and you ladies with pains and acid feel better too :flower: 

Ashley I hope your back pain gets better, my friend suffered a lot with her back throughout pregnancy - not good :nope:

Starglow that sounds awful could maybe be lo pressing on to a nerve I keep getting odd shooting pains mainly in the pelvic region and had some siatic pain in bum cheek the other day but feels to me like lo is pushing against a nerve, I try to get it to move by lying on my side. I get terrible rib pain in my right side every night now not pleasant :(

Well we didn't have pancakes but I said I may make some over the weekend for lunch, dh doesn't believe they are a substantial evening meal lol, last day at work before long weekend off which is lovely as been so bored! Bit stuck with my jobs and not able to get on with things due to others.

Had snow and hail stone all morning hope it gets better through the day! 

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## aileymouse

morning all, hope all you ladies in pain are feeling better today.

Starglow, it does sound a bit like indigestion, I get it really bad sometimes and it hurts all over and I get sharp pains when I move. 

Today I will mostly be baking cakes for my sisters birthday today.....


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Starglow- I have no idea what that could be, but I'm glad it seems to have gone away!

Ashley- My back hurts, but it's not nearly as bad as what you described! Have you thought about seeing a chiropractor? Everyone keeps telling me I should do this (I wake up several times in the night b/c of back pain as well). I have an appointment with the mw next week and will ask her what she suggests...

Pingu- Hope you're feeling better too!

My biggest complaint is back pain/heart burn... but what really makes it worse is my allergies (to my own pets and dust). So whenever I wake up in the middle of the night (due to back pain, or needing to use the toilet), I start sneezing, then I'm awake for another 30 min - 1 hour due to allergies. Then fall back asleep... wake up an hour later because I'm uncomfortable... start sneezing... etc. Boo. I think I'm going to make an appointment w/doctor to see what I can take for allergies. Anyone else taking/using anything?


----------



## Starglow

Itsychic. I get really bad heyfever. Usually get the steroid injection. I didn't summer just gone as we knew we wanted to ttc. I'm not sure what we can take while pregnant and totally forgot to ask my doctor! 

You see I've had very very bad heart burn before. Ive also had syatica in various places so I know what both feel like. Confuzzled. Must say it's left me feeling a bit shaken today. I'm not my usual self. Luckily I'm having paid breaks here and there ( and hopefully a few more throughout the day or I'll never manage till 7 30pn lol)


----------



## lolley

glad its settled for you starglow, if it happens again call the midwife!

Can everyone let me know what pillows you are sleeping with and if they help. At the moment i have a V pillow and put one part inbetween my legs and the other under my bump, i did this with both my boys and it was great but this time it is not working at all. My hips ache all through the night which means im not sleeping :(

right i have a cooking lesson now with one of my girls at school then off to the midwife this afternoon, back later :flower:


----------



## lolley

oooooo and happy V day to us that are due the 29th :happydance:


----------



## pingunootnoot

@lolley: Happy V day to you and all other ladies on the same day!

@starglow: thank God for paid breaks, ey?! I work form 8-5, sat in front of a computer the whole day! I need to at least stand and walk around for a couple of minutes or else I'd never feel my butt again!

@Itsychik: poor you! you prolly never get a full, straight, night's sleep! Shame! Hope you get something to deal w/ your allergies!

@aileymouse: cake! yummm!! what you baking?!? dreaming of carrot cake right now! mmmmmm.... heaven!

It's 4pm where I'm at right now, 1 more hour till I can finally go home! Yayyyyyyyy! Hope you all have a good evening!


----------



## Flybee

Strawberry - i hope your mum gets better soon

Starglow & Ashley - hope your pains get better too...

I caught up on OBEM last night, it was another good one. Has anyone thought about what pain relief they are going to have yet?

I had my 24 week GP appointment today and she measured my uterus which is perfect for my dates. She had a listen to baby and also told me she would let me know how much movement is normal as some days are quieter than others!

She said I am allowed to fly in my 31st week so we are booking a 3 day trip to Portugal to visit my DH family wohoooo cannot wait now :)

I stuffed pancakes last night, one with cheese & ham, one with lemon & sugar and one with banana, blueberries, strawberries and maple syrup YUMMY!!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Afternoon ladies, it seems we're all suffering from different aches and pains! I've still got the round ligament pain but its not as bad as last week. I still have heartburn but I've learned to manage it by not eating / drinking certain foods in the evening, having an ice lolly and then taking gaviscon at bed time.

As for pain relief during labour, I'm beginning to concede that I'll need an epidural because I was in tears last week with round ligament pain so my pain threshold must be low!


----------



## strawberry19

hope all you ladies with aches and pains are feeling better today!! i havent had many but im probably not far behind in getting them!! 

midweek already! weeks seem to fly by lately!! i dont like it!! lol 

had a play with my pram and car seat last night its so gorgeous i love it :) will take some pictures soon... silly thing didnt have any instructions with it so it was guess work on bits of how to switch it from pramette to pushchair! really easy though and we learnt how to do it through having no instructions!! lol


----------



## hch

hey girls! just got back from the midwife everything is fine with baby although im really annoyed with her as she forgot to give me my exemption certifacate last time and today i said i needed a prescription for gaviscon as im drinking it by the bucket load and she said oh well you have to send this form and it can take a while to come back! YEAH CHEERS! so have just forked out another 8 quid on a bottle which will be gone by next week! she just seems so laid back about everything! i told her i thought my discharge was looking as bit yellow and she just said yeah thats fine !!!!! im booking in to see the nurse just to be on the safe side! it was like she just wanted to get me out! euurrghhh i have never had a nice midwife!:roll: hope everone else is having a better day x


----------



## lolley

im just back from the midwife too :)

i have to say mine is fab, although the 2 i saw last time while she was away were useless and didnt listen to anything i said, if you remember i said i think my iron had dropped ( i always suffer with anemia anyway) she said we wont do a blood test till 28 weeks, said about my hips she said normal etc

so today i told my midwife she is not impresssed i have a referal for physio for my hips, a blood test booked for friday and she did all the usual stuff. Heartbeat was fine and measuring bang on the middle centile :) I see her again now at 28 weeks.


----------



## foxforce

Happy v day Lolley and anyone else due on 29th :happydance: glad your midwife is good for you

Sorry your midwife is so slack hch :( I have had my exemption certificate a long time now, but once you have in the post you can say you have one as they'll just mark on the prescription they haven't seen it and if they check up on you (rarely) they'll be able to see it's been processed. I used to work in a pharmacy. It is soo expensive buying gaviscon all the time, my doctor gave me the generic version which isn't as good and tastes worse.

I go to my midwife next week, are we due the 2nd bounty pack now?

Flybee great news on being able to get away to Portugal - lucky thing!

Mama I am up for whatever pain relief I can have :haha: as I think it's going to get very painful, although a friend of mine has had two births with nothing at all, she said she just kept tellng herself it will get worse and by time she knew it babies were out!

I'm home now after a crappy boring day at work, feel quite lethargic today like i'm getting a cold - I hope not!

24 week pic - please excuse the dirty mirror :blush:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aileymouse

I had to have medication early on before I got my exemption certificate and I just told the pharmacy that I hadn't recieved it yet and I didn't have to pay.

Feeling a bit poopy today. Been suffering a bit with kinda acdi reflux. Not really bad but enough to set my anxieties sky high. I have a fear of sick, feeling sick, being sick etc. But when I get anxious it makes me feel more sick. It's a vicious cycle and it's crap.

I see my midwife next tuesday so I will have a chat then. But it has really killed my appetite as it happens more after eating. I'm worried that the baby won't get enough from me. Been feeling dizzy again this afternoon and my daughter has been quite testing, or maybe it's jst me not coping. I don't know....hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Ashley2189

Itsychik said:


> Ashley- My back hurts, but it's not nearly as bad as what you described! Have you thought about seeing a chiropractor? Everyone keeps telling me I should do this (I wake up several times in the night b/c of back pain as well). I have an appointment with the mw next week and will ask her what she suggests...

i wish i could, but it's too much trouble to go through my insurance to get a referral to see a specialist for something like back pain. i'd have to make an appointment with my doctor, he would have to send me home with "pain management skills" like exercise/stretches, pain meds, etc. then go back after a period of time if the pain has not subsided and he would send out a request for a referral to see a specialist then wait to see if it gets approved or not. and in my area there are not many specialists who accept my kind of insurance because i live in a small area. so i'd have to find time between school, appointments (i have LOTS because i am also in therapy), and daily life to drive out of my way to find a chiropractor. then hope that the chiropractor can help. it's just way too much to deal with. and there's absolutely no way i'd be able to afford it on my own if my insurance didn't approve it to begin with. :nope:


----------



## lilly77

Happy V day to those due on the 29th for yesterday!! 

sorry to everyone who's feeling pain, I am too actually - I've been feeling tender pain down by my groin, on the left hand side - its sore to touch, slight swelling - and on closer look there's a new prominent vein there and another big one next to it. I googled it and it's basically a varicose vein, will only get better once I deliver! Its really painful (especially when i stand) and I wonder if it's been brought on by all the flying?! Is anyone else experiencing this?

Also bean seems to have moved position, I mainly get kicks in the back and groin now and they're more muffled, more squirmy!

hope everyone is good. Still haven't caught up on OBEM, will have to watch on channel4OD later.

xx


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone :) 

Lilly that sounds awful! Ouch. 
Glad the midwife appointments went well hch and lolly ( ouch tho on hip)
Aileymouse can you eat little tiny amounts more often?
Hch ........ Yes as long as u post your exemption form you just say youre waiting for it. Probably obvious to them we're pregnant now anyway. 

Eek I watched that premature 23 week babies tv show last night. Started off in tears! Amazing to see those babies out here in the world at a similar time to our little ones inside now. Scary stuff tho if anyone saw it. The cost of life it was called I think. I just hope she stays in as long as she Needs to. It's too scary Orherwise. It's on BBC iplayer online if u missed it. 

I couldn't hack all the work so ive moved tomorrows work to another week less busy. So just need to get through today. I love what i do but it's hard to focus on teaching one to one when I like this. 

We've all been sharing our pains. It Seems we are having more at the mo. It's good tho to it's normal mostly. 

Can you believe how far we've come girls? It's amazing. Over 12 weeks since we joined second tri!!!! Woohoo to us and our bumps. So glad we're going through this together on here. It wouldn't be the same without all of you. ( group hug lol) 

Right off to find something to wear and get ready for work. 

See you later. Have a great day xxx


----------



## Starglow

Sorry for the early morning typos :(


----------



## Flybee

Lily - that sounds very painful, there definitely isnt anything they can do to help?

Lolley & hch - glad the midwife appointments went well

Starglow - that programme sounds good but emotional will have to see if I can watch it tonight

I was back at Pregnancy Yoga last night, it is so good, not just yoga but she was explaining positions to be in to open up your pelvis which then helps baby! Apparently on all 4's is the best position and if you get too tired there then on your side! 

I cant believe we are only a few weeks away from 3rd tri - time seems to be speeding up now whereas the 1st tri dragged by very slowly!!

Have a great day everyone - I better actually do some work, not that I can be bothered at all! I am off to Naples on Sunday morning and cant wait for the mini break but now have no concentration at work!


----------



## lolley

Lily- that sounds awful :( I asked something similar yesterday. I had a ventous delivery and had to have an episiotomy with my 1st and noticed the area where they cut me where the scar is has swollen quite alot but not painful. The midwife said yes it will do that due to hormones :shock: didnt know that! she said it might get painful later too. I hope yours is a short lived thing and doesnt stay with you till delivery.

Starglow - that was a lovely thing to read this morning and wow 12 weeks since we came to 2nd tri i thought it was going quite slowly until i read that :)


----------



## hch

lolley i had to ask all sorts of questions in my last labour about my episiotmy! i was terrified about it just splitting open as my mw said it could just happen and tearing old scar tissue is apparantly very painful! thankgod it never happened i wonder if its because i started taking raspberry tea tablets to make everything more softer down below? i will be taking them again at 34 weeks :) anyone else going to take them?


Lilly you varicose vein sounds awful , my friend had one in the exact same place and it went right down after labour :) i have just noticed a really prominent vein at the top of my leg i hope it doesnt get any bigger! 


thanks for the advice about the exemption certificate will go and use my prescription today ! 2 bottles should last a few weeks until i see mw again! 


cant believe its been 12 weeks since we joined the 2nd tri! 2 weeks left and we will be in the third! omg! the last hurdle! seriously its going so fast its unbelievable! 


my sister found out she is also pregnant which is fab news , but then she really annoyed my saying i could look after her baby and my baby when she goes back to work!!! i was like hang on a minute your baby will be 6 months old and mine will be 9 months! how on earth will i be able to look after 2 babies! plus picking my boys up from school will be a nightmare as im deffo not buying a double buggy just so i can look after her baby! i said to mum she hasnt thought this through properly and cannot expect me to look after her baby while i have my own to look after aswell! my mum agrees, although we are very happy for her she really needs to look at other options rather then lumbering them onto everyone else! she also expects her mother in law to quit work so she can have the baby too! living in a dream world! 

anyway will stop moaning as i need to go and get my youngest from school! speak later! x


----------



## Flybee

Hey hch - I am planning on taking raspberry leaf tablets towards the end of pregnancy as have heard good things about them. I actually took them when we were trying to conceive as it was suppose to help then as well....


----------



## lolley

thanks for the info hch, i didnt know they softened the area, will be looking into that i think :)


----------



## hch

sorry lolley when i meant soften the area i should have actually wrote this LOL!

Raspberry leaf tea contains the alkaloid 'fragine' which is said to strengthen and tone the muscles of the uterus, helping them to contract more efficiently during labour. Research has found that taking raspberry leaf during the weeks prior to delivery helps to shorten the second stage of labour by making contractions more effective. Some studies have also found that it reduces the need for an assisted delivery (i.e. an emergency cesarean or use of forceps or ventouse). 


to make the cervix softer etc its evening primrose oil tablets

Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also.


----------



## lolley

ooooo thanks all good stuff though :thumbup:

I might not need any of it yet if i end up with a section :( but well worth knowing.


----------



## hch

:( hope you dont have to have one , hows your hips today? does your midwife think you may have spd? i definatey have scaitica in my left leg , some days it is ok but others days its horrendous! its amazes me how much pregnancy can really take its toll on your body!


----------



## lolley

There not too bad sounds like you I have some days better than others. She thinks it may be the start of it so wants to get the physio going asap. Hopefully the doctor will do the referral when I go in the morning.
I don't envy you with sciatica my mom has it and I know how painful it can be :(

The body does go through some amazing changes but also some irritating ones too makes you wonder how ladies years ago coped without todays medicine!


----------



## hch

LOL! its because im an old fart now! :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Ok some questions :
Can I wear my contact lenses in labour or do I need to wear my glasses? 
Can I have nail varnish on during labour? 
Is it best to wear a nightdress or oversized t-shirt in labour? ( they don't put u in silly hospital gowns do they? 


I'm sure I have more stupid questions to come lol


----------



## Starglow

Ok some questions :
Can I wear my contact lenses in labour or do I need to wear my glasses? 
Can I have nail varnish on during labour? 
Is it best to wear a nightdress or oversized t-shirt in labour? ( they don't put u in silly hospital gowns do they? 


I'm sure I have more stupid questions to come lol


----------



## lolley

hch said:


> LOL! its because im an old fart now! :lol:

lol i was thinking exactly the same about me :haha:


----------



## hch

im not sure about the contact lenses although i cant see why they wouldnt let you wear them???

nail varnish on the toes will have to come off if you have an epidural or c section BUT this doesnt apply to all hospitals!

when i went into labour i wore a cheap nightie from primark that i threw in the bin afterwards :) x


----------



## lolley

Starglow said:


> Ok some questions :
> Can I wear my contact lenses in labour or do I need to wear my glasses?
> Can I have nail varnish on during labour?
> Is it best to wear a nightdress or oversized t-shirt in labour? ( they don't put u in silly hospital gowns do they?
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have more stupid questions to come lol

ask away, someone is bound to be able to answer :)

really dont know about the contacts vs glasses
nailvarnish is ok in labour but is a problem if you end up having a c section. I had to take mine off, not sure about and emergancy section though.
I wore a baggy t shirt and kept my older nighties for after the birth. They didnt put me in a gown apart from my section. I would recommend old nightware for afterwards, if they get stained just throw them away. I had a bad bleed after my section and had new pj's they were ruined won't be doing that again :blush:

hope it helps abit :)


----------



## lolley

like your thinking hch :thumbup: you posted while i was typing


----------



## hch

lolley said:


> like your thinking hch :thumbup: you posted while i was typing

:D:D:D:D


was thinking about buying a hospital bag from primark aswell as its so cheap! i also got my pants from there too as you can throw them in the bin and they are so much better then paper ones! i will probably get a few little baby gros aswell as my boys were both very sicky when they were born and were in and out of baby gros at the hospital , jack went through 6 babys gros and a set of clothes in one day! :dohh:


----------



## lolley

Oh yes that's a good tip buy as cheap as you can get for pants I ended up throwing most of mine too! Think a trip to primark is called for :)


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I've been reading along but realized I haven't replied all day...

Ashley- I'm sorry to hear about the insurance problem for the chiropractor. :( Makes me really glad I live in the Netherlands where stuff like that is included in my insurance (my previous U.S. insurance-- Blue Cross Blue Shield-- was crap!) I hope you start to feel better soon though.

To the rest of the ladies with problems... varicose veins, sciatia, aches and pains, swellings... boo! I completely agree--pregnancy can be pretty amazing when you think about everything that happens, but on the other hand, it can be pretty freaking annoying! And I was also wondering how women hundreds of years ago dealt with things like low lying placentas, etc. I can't even imagine! Hurray for modern medicine.

Starglow-- those are some great questions that I hadn't even THOUGHT of. Any other ladies who have done this before have any words of wisdom to share? :)


----------



## hch

anyone thinking about having a home birth? im seriously considering after reading articles about there being no rooms for mothers in labour or not enough midwifes, my partner is a bit worried that something will go wrong, but it means that my boys can stay in bed if its night time and not be disturbed and i could just get up have a bath in my own home and not have to sleep in a hospital ward which i hate and then wait to be discharged! not completely sure about it yet will speak to my mw although im sure she wont be bothered !!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks ladies :)

Em..... I like the comforts of a home birth but think I'd feel safer at the hospital. But then this is my first. 

Btw ( I have been reading ) hch your sister!!!! What a cheek. Say no! That's a huge amount to take on !!!!!! 

Primark underwear is a good idea ( pants =knickers American ladies lol)..... Cheap and throw away. 

Over sized top or nightie for labour. 

We're not exactly looking our finest on d-day and I know we won't care but stripped of nail varnish, make up, clothes lol etc ....., wedding rings, contact lenses ...... Boo!!!! 

I had a major wardrobe crisis this morning. I'm loving my bump bit I'm really hating my bum, thighs, muffin tops, swollen legs and double chin :( I keep saying I'm pregnant to myself not fat but boy do I feel it. I hope summer loose fitting linin trousers and comfy floaty skirts come out in the shops soon. I feel so strapped up in my jeans :) I feel HUGE! 

Felt really low this morning about myself which I know is silly as I'm so excited to be having this baby. I've always watched my diet and always loved fashion and these Tao things are out the window at the moment. I know it's all worth it just wish I could exercise and cope with my work load. 

Moan moan moan lol


----------



## hch

starglow im feeling the same about my weight! its my bum i hate the most! i cant understand why its so big! i have googled it and found this out which has made me feel a bit better x

https://www.askamum.co.uk/Pregnancy/Search-Results/Looking-good/Your-body-during-pregnancy/


----------



## Ashley2189

LOL Starglow - thanks for the reminder about "pants"!! i'd forgotten about that, even after our whole discussion of "nude" bump photos! :haha: i thought you guys were talking about trousers to wear at the hospital. even after someone mentioned bringing your own would be better than the paper ones they give you. :dohh: i'll blame it on baby brain this time. :winkwink:

i hadn't thought about nail polish, the only time i know you need to not have it on in the hospital is when they need to be able to check your circulation by capillary refill. often during surgery, so i guess it makes sense for a c-section to not have it on your nails. 

my concern is actually my TONGUE RING! i saw on a tv show the nurses told the woman she had to take hers out when she went into labor. :shrug: i suppose you might accidentally bite down on it, but i think that "risk" should be left up to the individual to decide! i'm not planning on removing mine, the tongue heals incredibly fast and the hole would definitely close up!

here in the US we are just given a hospital gown to wear when we check in to the hospital. so i'm not sure what you would really want to bring of your own.

CLOTHES - went shopping yesterdsay since my shirts are now too short and don't cover bump, and i gave up on jeans weeks ago. i figured that buying clothes in bigger sizes fis going to be way cheaper than trying to buy maternity clothes (esp since i was at a discount store that sells clothes at least HALF the cost of department stores). i was SHOCKED with what sizes i had to try on!! Pre-pregnancy i was a size ZERO. I now fit into size SEVEN. :nope: I didn't realize... and a friend of mine graciously pointed out to me that my ass has gotten big. gee, thanks. way to be a pal.


----------



## Starglow

OMG!!!!!! Just read that hch. What are we putting our bodies through!!! ( how could I forget my enormous veiny boobs!!!) think I need to invest in fantastic makeup to cover my face up! Honestly I'm applying it 3 times a day as my skin just isn't right. Yucky spots too :( I feel like such a hefalump. The thing Is if I was eating really healthy and exercising but getting larger all over I wouldn't mind as I'd still be toning and fitter but I'm eating too much and too tired to walk anywhere! Boo to me. I need to sort it out.


----------



## Starglow

Hehe Ashley. I knew you'd be thinking why are these mad woman taking trousers in for labour lol lol lol.
..... And what a delightful friend you have thre pointing out your ass lol

I find bigger sizes make me look even bigger where as maternity clothes fit better. 

My giant hooded cosy top which I bought in Florida is now too tight on me. OMG. How big am
I going to be?


----------



## strawberry19

some piccies to share :) 

hope everyone is feeling okay everyone sounds a bit achey pains and a little down :(...smile ladies :) wont be long and itl be summer and our babies will be here :D
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









004.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hch

ooo i love your bouncer strawberry! and your pram is gorgeous! x


----------



## Ashley2189

your bouncer is adorable! it made me giggle :)


----------



## strawberry19

the bouncer is great i love it its so cute and different to others ive seen!! can take the zebra out too! and pram and carseat was a bargain at £299 got matching changing bag too, it looks so cosy in pramette mode! i probably wont use it with the car seat in much! and then it switches into a pushcair with one zip its really celver!


----------



## Starglow

Aw Strawberry cute things :) 


It's me. I'm strangely a bit low today. Think I got scared with that pain the other night and I've not been the same since. Can't wait for the sunnier weather and walking in flip flops. March is a busy month for me but April is very light so im looking forward to that break. To having the time for more baby preparation. Hubby is painting the nursary this coming Monday :)


----------



## hch

eurghhh! heartburn has kicked in! im drinking gaviscon out the bottle like some alcoholic!:lol:


----------



## lolley

well i have had a giggle catching up from when i was last on :)

strawberry lovely things and the pram does look very snuggly.

i always feel a bit crappy with my body so no different to usual really :( i am getting sick of wearing the same things for work, like starglow i cant wait for it to warm up so i can wear flipflops all the time :)


----------



## lilly77

wow chatty today! lots to catch up on... ! Well my vein is getting worse, I am very conscious of it now, it sticks out like madonna's. I've christened it my 'Madonna Vein'. ICKk. I am also feeling totally rubbish today, nauseous, tired, sick... whats going on? my mom freaked me out suggesting that i'd caught a 'tropical disease' from thailand... er... i hope not! will see how i feel tomorrow.
I just have no energy, did a 2 hr shoot today, superquick, but i coudn't wait to get home.

Another blow today work wise, i got asked to the makeup and hair for Adele's european tour, starting end of March for a month, but flying to like 10 different cities!!!! and sleeping on a tour bus. I am so gutted because there's no way i can do it, right? would you girls? its quite good money esp before maternity leave but i think you need to be young and single for that... also leaving Kai for a month. Aaah the sacrifices we make! But family has to come first.

Strawberry great pram! love it!
Starglow, i hear you on all accounts - i feel like a hefalump too, cant wait to wear big maxi dresses and sandals, hate being strapped in by all these clothes
Ashley - i had a tongue ring for 3 yrs, don't remember it closing within 24 hrs though when i took it out, you may be ok to have it out just for labour?

Btw, I plan to look HOT at my labour haha :haha: roots done, eyelashes dyed, manicure, wax - the lot!!! hahhaha, i'm so vain. Well, actually with my first labour i was a total mess, a lot of women look so healthy and rosy when they've just delivered, with me i looked like i was on crack! greasy dark roots, pasty skin, huge.. not a good look for the family album :haha:


----------



## Ashley2189

Lilly - I got mine pierced last summer, so it won't even be a full year yet when I go into labor. My sister had a tongue piercing for a couple years and she lost a ball so had the ring out for a day and couldn't get it back in. :shrug:


----------



## lilly77

can you not have a plastic ring in instead? are they just worried about you biting it? I can imagine the tongue healing really quickly though...


----------



## lolley

lilly that is gutting about the tour, but no i couldn't do it. It's bad enough sleeping at home and as you say i couldn't leave the boys :(


----------



## Ashley2189

i'm not sure what my actual hospital policies.. it was just something i'd seen on tv.


----------



## Starglow

Lilly.......how rubbish about the tour but it would be hard to leave your little boy. Plus coping with pregnancy on tour would be hard. what a pain tho! That vein sounds painful!

I'm looking forward to a lie in tomorrow. Only need to work 1730-1930 so i have the day to catch up on relaxing. I'd be in bed now but i said i'd collect hubby from the train station later.....i swear he doesn't really get just how tired I am! 

so......... (lol)
-i no longer find it easy to get socks and boots on
-I'm finding it flipping difficult to groom down below....... and no i don't wax after having a full hollywood done once for a naked only spa in Holland lol...ouch and ouch! just use a beard trimmer thing. I cant see past my bump...it doesn't lift anymore hehe
- nail varnishing my toes....good grief!
-forget i'm pregnant the odd time and go to run after someone....leaving my hip in the chair!
- find it hard to reach back for the seat belt in the car :)
- think i'm turning into a jar of peanut butter ( eaten every day since being pregnant)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ....... pregnancy :) what we do for our little babies :0)


----------



## Starglow

bonus......looking forward to being in bed and feeling lo move about.


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ladies!

Strawberry- love the pics!! How exciting!

We just got back from shopping! :) A large chain near us is going out of business... we bought the stroller/pram, car seat, blanket for day bed/play pin... and some accessories. We got a 350 euro discount on everything! :happydance: I'll take some pics tomorrow to post as well :)

Ashley-- I hadn't even THOUGHT about my tongue ring! Wow... I've had mine pierced for 8 years, but I've never had it out for more than 15 - 30 minutes at a time. I have a mw appt next week and am going to ask her then. And I got some pretty cheap maternity clothes at Burlington Coat factory in Feb when I visited the U.S... do you have any of those near you? Or Kohls (they often have good sales)? I also found a bunch of stuff at a Motherhood outlet in a Macy's store (they had shirts etc on sale for $5 - $10). Maybe you could find a few things that are more comfortable there?

And I've really ballooned out in the past couple of weeks :blush: Below is a pic I took on Tuesday... I feel like I've exploded! Last night someone asked me how far along I was (and I was at first happy that they recognized I was pregnant and not just fat!) but they followed up with, "wow, you're ONLY 24 weeks...?" haha... yea, thanks, I am. So Lilly and Starglow, I totally feel you on the hefalump thing :)


----------



## Itsychik

and Lilly, I wanted to add that it's really too bad about the tour. But I think you're right in your decision... that is a long time to be gone (for yourself and for Kai), and you'd probably be so uncomfortable and miserable by the end. I hope it's not too disappointing... it's great that they asked you, and I'm sure you'll have more awesome chances after your leave is over!

Starglow- I agree about the bending over and the grooming! I wanted to do that last week... and couldn't see around the bump. I wasn't expecting it to really get in the way until later in the 3rd trim...

ahh well...


----------



## Starglow

I must take more bump pics this weekend and compare my 20 week pics to 24 week ones. hopefully I'll be able to post them here. I'm feeling loads bigger this last 2 weeks. Itsychik..........lovely bump pic.
well done on all your buys.......how exciting x


----------



## Starglow

Funny to think that ladies finding out they're pregnant now will be due near Christmas and our babies will be 6 ish months old by then! Crazy. How exciting tho x


----------



## Ashley2189

Here are my 24+1 bump photos!
 



Attached Files:







24+1.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2019.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2020.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









March 10, 2011 24+1.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilly77

Itsy and Ashley, gorgeous bumps!!!!!! Do you feel your bump is smaller in the morning though? Mine's always scarily small at first, just looks like I have beer belly, and then it gets bigger during the day. I've definitely got more 'wide' than bump sometimes... I'll attach a few here from my holiday, I don't have that nice round bump that some of you do, its just wide all around my waist!

Starglow, me too on the nail varnish thing, I'm gonna get pedicures at this amazing cheap nail salon down the road, and i always have waxes so that's ok. Can't bend over to put my shoes on though!

ps I've decided not to do the tour, its such a great thing for my career, but not for someone with a young family. Such is life! thanks for all your comments. I am gutted about it though. Why didn't I get these opportunities before I had children!! :haha:

We're seeing the MIL today, not seen her since Xmas so will be nice for her to see the bumpage! THough she doesn't want to know the sex, will have to keep reminding myself not to spill the beans unintentionally!
 



Attached Files:







DSC07902.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC08032.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Starglow

You're photo's are fab Ashley & Lilly. x


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley, you have a gorgous bump! That's pretty much exactly what I always picture when I think of an "ideal bump" :)

Lilly, you have a beautiful figure! Fab bump! I'm amazed though that you're still able to keep your naval piercing in! Is it still comfortable? Mine closed several yeara ago, but the piercing scar is starting to stretch a bit...

and good luck keeping the secret from your MIL!

Oh, and I FINALLY had some pancakes last night!! :happydance: We had 2 leftovers and I'm eating them this morning... yumm!!


----------



## Starglow

Noooooo don't mention pancakes lol, I'll start craving them hehe

Forforce how are you getting on with your pillow after a few nights now?


----------



## lolley

Gorgeous bumps :) wish I was that tiny to begin with lol.

I still have my piercing in at the moment and no problems with it So far :)

Starglow I'm sorry but were having our pancakes this evening too,yum, we didn't get to have them tuesday in the end.


----------



## Mama Afrika

Morning all, nice bumps ashley and lilly.


----------



## hch

ashley what a fabulous bump! its so teeny! and it looks like you couldnt stretch any furthur! no wonder you skin is itching! you will ping right back into shape after the birth! 


lilly i cannot believe we were the same weight and height! i certainly do not look as fantastic as you! bloody jealous! all my weight is on my bum! no where else just my bum! typical! must be a boy thing as in my last 2 pregnancys it went straight on my arse!


----------



## Starglow

:happydance:At last !!!!!!!!I've just managed a good 35 min work out and feel fantastic. Yay!!! ( pins and needles in my heals now )

(someone on the main forum posted that the baby benefits from the rocking of us exercising and the adrenaline we produce for hours after exercise)


----------



## lilly77

I have to agree Ashley's bump is picture perfect - the textbook bump!!

Itsy - I had to take my piercing out while on holiday, bump has definitely popped in the last 2 weeks so i'm even bigger now. I'm hoping it won't close up!

Hch, believe me that was a good camera angle, my bum and thighs have been hit MASSIVE with baby fat!

My vein is really hurting today! I've got my midwife app on Tues so will speak to her then about it


----------



## Itsychik

Starglow- Congrats on the workout!! I've been trying to convince myself to do the same for weeks... months.. now... haha :)

Lilly, I'm so sorry the vein is giving you trouble! Let us know what the midwife suggests!

I was scrolling through my "Pregnant" pictures and found one at 7 weeks... I was comparing then and now and really DO look like a balloon! haha... I have the pic below :shock:


----------



## strawberry19

looovely bumps ladies!! il do another bump piccy soon! hope everyone is well 
plans for weekend ladies?


----------



## Starglow

Just bought some under the bump black tracksuit bottoms (joggers) in new look. Had to take them up as usual but so comfy. At least I can be in them around the house ( lots of friends staying soon) or out and about. Just got to figure out now where to go over the weekend to find some nice maternity clothes. I find maternity tops make me look massive and serous lack of detail in the backs. 

I wish I'd known that in first tri you buy your size, second tri the size up and 3rd tri two sizes up. I've made a few mistakes With tops. One rides up, one makes me look huge now etc. 

Weekend .... Only one off with just hubby. Can't wait. Shopping I hope, painting nursary and completely chilling out. What u up to Strawberry?


----------



## strawberry19

i am doing nothing this weekend i refuse too! work has been hectic too many kids not enough staff! need a few days to chill out housework is done so hopefully we wont have to do much and can just have a lazy weekend! 

i havent had to buy much bigger in clothes ive just started wearning baggier tops in my normal size or getting maternity clothes in my normal size still an 8 in both :/ expecting to go huge soon though!!


----------



## hch

my plans for the weekend are to clean the house and then on sunday OH is off for a week as its jacks 4th birthday on friday and we are doing him a party ! so i definately need him as i wouldnt be able to get everything sorted without him! so a busy week next week for me!


----------



## aileymouse

Sorry I haven't read through the posts.

I'm having one shitter of a day...well 2 years ago today my brother in law died suddenly in his sleep. He was just 17. Undetected heart virus.

And now our boiler has packed in, pissing water everywhere, and our landlord can't fit a new one until next wednesday, so we have no heating or hot water until then. 

Just feeling very emotional right now.


----------



## lolley

we have swimming with the boys, a meal out and just shopping planned for the weekend :)

Ailey, sorry your having a crappy day :hugs: i would double check on the boiler, i dont think they can keep you waiting that long with a child in the house. I'm sure the landlord has to do something about it.


----------



## hch

hugs ailey , hope they sort out your boiler asap x


----------



## lilly77

:hug: to you Ailey, hope you day gets better xx


----------



## Starglow

Poor you Aileymouse. Hope you get things sorted and how sad about your brother in law. So young. 

2 hours of work and then weekend hello :)


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Ailey, I hope your day got a little better, I'm really sorry to hear about your brother-in-law :cry:


Enjoy the weekend ladies! DH and I had a "date night" last night (dinner and a movie with just the two of us) which we haven't done in a while, and this weekend is filled with visiting friends/family... it's going to go by so quickly!

I've also noticed that I've been able to feel LO a LOT more often from the outside (usually when I'm laying on my back in bed). Of course it never happens when DH tries, but I'm hoping he can feel it soon too! :baby:


----------



## Starglow

Awww itsychic how fab about the kicks. Not had many outside so hubby is yet to feel anything. Lovely about your date night too. 

It's my V day today Altho it's scary to think of her outside yet. Stay in there cooking lo. 

Just waiting for a man to come measure up and quote for wooden flooring. 

Back in a bit x


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks Starglow :)

And congrats on your v-day!! I know, I don't want to imagine LO outside yet either (not to mention that I'm not feeling prepared at ALL yet) but it's nice to know that things are progressing and that they're little fighters now!

Good luck with the nursery painting this weekend too! I don't remember if I asked you, but what colours are you painting it? And are the wooden floors going in the nursery as well? (we're installing laminate floors in the nursery in a couple of weeks, and after that the furniture can finally come!)


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies
Couple of days off and loads to catch up on!! very chatty indeed!

Sorry Ailey about your bro in law - truely awful, I hope you get your boiler sorted very soon! 

You must be gutted Lilly about the tour but I'm sure it would be extremely hard on you and your family too. Hope your vein is doing better, sounds painful :hugs: 

Happy V day Starglow, getting on much better with the preg pillow now yes, think it just needed getting used to. Hope your feeling recharged a little. :flower: 

Great news on the movement Itsy! It should get stronger each day.

Lovely bump pics also x

My parents could see my belly moving yesterday after we had lunch which was nice for them :D I'm quite fortunate that dh has felt lots of movement so far and it doesn't seem to mind him feeling. Although he tried listening with a stethescope last night as I read you could hb with you ear pressed to belly from next week, but he couldn't hear and lo didn't like the steth and kept prodding at the diaphram :lol:

Was it hch who mentioned about home birth? My personal choice although with dh been a paramedic also is still to go to hospital, suppose it's knowing to much in our case really. There is many occasions we would be at a house with someone giving birth and it can be a long time before the mw's get there as they come from all over - some live 40 mins drive away, they do not have emergency drive exemptions and usually meet with another mw at a rendevous as they don't like to attend alone :wacko: A real bug bear with us when we are on scene struggling or worrying incase anything goes wrong.
Alhtough in most cases things go well it's just that % chance it doesn't, I do understand people wanting to be at home especially when there is more children at home etc.

We put up our cotbed last night as we are starting to paint nursery this weekend and figured it would store most bits we have, so that is in our bedroom now and seems huge, especially for little lo! I could easily fit into it! So just having a clear up and packing away work uniform and other bits to clear some wardrobe space as struggling....right enough rambling.... hope you all have a productive or relaxing day depending on how you feel.

Back later xx


----------



## foxforce

Sorry in advance another ramble/rant.......
a friend/colleague at work Tracey annoyed me this week, her daughter in law is at a similar stage to us in pregnancy and had chosen her name for her boy weeks ago, I think it was Kelvin or something anyways, another friend asked about her daughter in law and what she was having and led on to that she had choosen the name so my friend said 'oh what's she calling him?' Tracey replied 'oh it's a name I suggested and I'm so happy they're using it, it's Ethan' 
I just looked straight over as I had told her that Ethan was my favorite name and had been for years but dh wasn't too sure so I had said this name as we aren't telling anyone the names we like or are having as it looked like dh didn't like from his response.

Anyway I told him what Tracey had said yesterday as I was little annoyed but at the end of the day I don't know her family or daughter in law but we wouldn't be using that name anyway, he said well there is still a chance :dohh: :shock: I couldn't believe it, he said you shouldn't have said anything should you grrrrr


----------



## hch

heres my 25 week bump pic! fatty mcfatty! :lol: and im in my pjs aswell! 


https://img607.imageshack.us/img607/315/25weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Itsychik

Foxforce- good luck painting the nursery! Seems like a productive weekend for that :) What colours are you painting it?

And sorry about your colleague...it seems like everyone has "one of _those_ friends/colleagues" who do things like that! Are you and your DH any closer to choosing a name?

hch- fab bump! Looks like it's all bump to me! :)


----------



## foxforce

Great bump hch :D nothing wrong with being in pj's - just got back into mine! 

Itsy we're painting the nursery soft lime (pale but bright green) at the bottom and a really soft yellow/cream at the top, yet to find a border, curtains and bedding but thought it is still neutral but bright.
The names we have on the very short list we have so far (only telling you ladies here) are:
Eliza, Mia, Eve/Evie
Caiden and Ethan
Still on the look out for more potential names ....

Well I have done the edges of the painting all ready for dh to roller tomorrow! Looks nice the green has come out little brighter than I thought which is fine glad I didn't go for the darker shade. Tired now, going to prepare some wedges to go with spicy bean burgers for dinner and then watch the football.

Have a nice evening everyone x


----------



## lolley

happy V day starglow

hch you make it sound like your are huge and i agree looks like all bump and a very nice one too :thumbup:

good luck with the nurserys ladies can we see piccys when there done or as a working progress?

We just got back from swimming, baby hasn't stopped moving since, im going to go in the shower then we are out for tea yummy carvery mmmmmm

We are still stuck with names too, i still have my small list but keep looking for new ones, our boy name was going to be Ethan, our other boy choices were Dylan and Cameron
girls we still have - Amelia, Allissa and Sofia but i'm not overly happy with them i need some inspiration :shrug:


----------



## Starglow

Mia & Sophie lovely names I think. :) 

Hch. You are not a fatty! 

Wood flooring is happening yay! Will be in by this time 2 weeks. Chunky natural oak in lounge kitchen and hall. Bedrooms keeping the carpet. Nursery painted on Monday coming up. So much to do to the house asap. 

Back later. About to have dinner x


----------



## hch

your girls names are all lovely! and ethan seems very popular for a boys name, i always get so stuck on boys names, i like oliver but the more i say it the more i think hmmm maybe not ! im well and truely stuck! i had my girls name tho! it was olivia! maybe i will use it next time......lol! 

Thanks for the comments on the bump, im just feeling like a heffa :( but i know its for a good reason :) x


----------



## hch

bloody hell baby will not keep still! he is kicking me in every place, he has even managed to get his foot by my ribs for the first time! Lee was giving my bump a cuddle and he got booted in the face :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Lol ouch!!! 

I'm sitting here trying to work out decor ideas for the lounge! It's so hard. I want a really calming room but gotta work out what colour to paint the walls and then what curtains to go for! It's amazing how much mis-matched furniture you aquire over the years lol. 

Have to have a massive decluttering day tomorrow for all this work to take place. Eek!


----------



## aileymouse

Some lovely bump pictures! Need to do another ASAP.

Well today was a better day. Went to my mum and dads for a shower this morning. I can't believe they are making us wait until wednesday for a new boiler! 

Popped into town with my dad and just had a bit of wander and now just chilling. I'm so achey and baby girl has been so low and my bump has felt heavy. Benn get lots of braxton hicks too.

We have chosen Georgia for our baby, but need a middle name....

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends. xxx


----------



## pingunootnoot

Happy V day to all the ladies due on July 3 as well! :flower:


----------



## lilly77

hi girls - I've been feeling soooo rubbish :-( 

My nausea returned on Thursday and I couldn't eat anything at all, Friday managed to have a sandwich for lunch, but by 7pm was violently sick and then couldn't eat any dinner, ended up going to bed at 9pm. Woke up in the middle of the night to be sick again, and yesterday I couldn't keep anything down, ended up going to the labour ward (antenatal closed on weekends) to be kept in for two hours while they monitored me. 

Got given anti sickness injection, am still feeling awful now and can't eat anything but i think i'll be ok. They listened to Bean and she was beating away and kicking the midwife in the hand! So at least she's ok, apparently she wont' be harmed, just me that will feel awful!

Have lost 4lbs so far,am just worried for Bean. They wanted to keep me in overnight but I promised them i'll sip water every hour through a straw if I could stay at home last night - as its Kai's birthday today!! And i have 5 kids coming over and taking them into piccadilly circus. Just don't know how i will cope - such bad timing.

Bloody stomach bug!!!!! Sorry for the rant :-( :-( just want to feel normal again

x


----------



## Starglow

Aw hun that must have been so worrying. hope you got some sleep. Can u have another parent step in for you today? Seems a bit too much for you when you're not well. Glad bean's hb was pounding away and busy kicking. Always reassuring. Look after yourself x


----------



## pingunootnoot

Hope you feel better soon lilly77 :flower:


----------



## Starglow

I'm still Hooked on peanut butter. Strange. I used to have it once in a while but never daily! 

Only 4 weeks till my private 4d & 3d scan :) really looking forward to it at 28 weeks. So much going on before then tho. Hectic work a schedule, friends staying all weekend next week, wood flooring going down, then seeing The Script in London, decorating nursery, lounge and kitchen, my dad staying the weekend of the scan. Lol. That's just the bare bones. 

Talk about nesting hehe! I just want to get as much done before June as possible so I can focus on baby girl and enjoying her. I know life doesn't stop after baby of course. 

My sister and family are coming end of May about a month before I'm due so we'll use then to have everything ready for baby including cot assembled etc for my then 6 month old niece to use. 

On with decluttering :( horrible job but worth it after 

Have a great day everyone. 

Aileymouse glad you're feeling better. Heavy bump days - know that feeling. 
Lilly get lots of rest Hun. 
Foxforce delighted you're enjoying your pillow now. I love it. Sometimes use it if I'm snuggled up watching tv late with hubby to prop me up :) 

Must say I'm still exhausted and get out of breath easily. I'm not aneamic (got bloods results back) 

Babbling x

Ps the amount of posts I go to make and then I press some damn advert by mistake and lose the whole post. Arg! Trying to reply to others posts. Yesterday it happened 3 times :( 

Bye


----------



## hch

awww lilly make sure you get lots of rest hun , i hope your feeling much better soon x just been to tescos as i really fancied some museli this morning! :lol: cleaned upstairs and im now going to get the pork on for our dinner! we are having pork and stuffing batches with apple sauce and gravy! and roasties on the side! im starving! hope you all have a fab day x


also i think baby is lying funny as im having a weird pressure feeling in my bum (tmi!) yesterday i know he was head down as his feet were in my ribs maybe he just having a good head butting session!


----------



## Itsychik

Starglow, everything sounds great! I know the feeling, we're trying to make a bunch of changes at home before baby arrives (little things like curtains, shelves on walls, etc). We started replacing furniture last year--we also had TONS of mixmatched stuff!

Lilly- boo on the stomach virus :( I had one in December and was pretty miserable for 48 hours (I lost 5 lbs). I hope you're feeling a little better today. Is your DH going to help with Kai's birthday? I hope he had a great time!

hch- I also got kicked in the butt yesterday!! It was a REALLY weird feeling... LO has been really quiet today though :shrug:


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hope you feel better lilly.


----------



## strawberry19

hope your feeling better soon lilly!! 
everyone sounds so busy getting their houses ready before little ones come!! got loads i need to do to ours but aslong as nursery and front room are done by june im not fussed will do the rest in time!!


----------



## pingunootnoot

Morning ladies!!! :wohoo: Hope everyone has a great day ahead!


----------



## lilly77

hi girls, i'm feeling so much better now - thanks for all the comments :flower:
How lovely to wake up and feel good, AND look outside and see an amazing day, its so beautiful and sunny this morning - makes me excited for summer and our babs!!

I've got lots to catch up on now with sorting our house out, really want to get it sorted over the next month, although as bean is going in our room we won't put her cot up until 2 weeks or so before she's due. But we need new chests of drawers and we have to store a load of furniture already in our room somewhere else.

hope everyone is having a lovely day xxxxx

ps happy belated V day to Starglow and Ping and anyone else i missed!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. Glad you're back to yourself today. With you on the sunny day thing. It's great. I love summer. 

Aw hubby and I got into bed to watch a film last night and he felt the baby kick for the first time. Yay! He was delighted :) she was really kicking big kicks!

Both not working today which is great but massive job clearing the spare room now before painting it. Has to be all back neat and tidy by tonight with friends staying at the weekend! 

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## aileymouse

So glad you are feeling better Lilly.

I am just writing my letterr to work for my maternity leave. Woop!! I've decided I am am leaving last week in may. how about everyone else? x


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Monday again... blah.

I didn't get much sleep last night... woke up often with back pain and couldn't seem to get comfortable. I gave up around 5am and just laid on my back, trying to get LO to move around but he was REALLY quiet all day yesterday... barely felt him at all :(

Had a pretty good weekend though... and we unexpectedly got a new dressoir from a friend which is awesome. We've been searching for something we like for the past year, and haven't found anything (or anything within budget) but some friends are selling theirs for super cheap and we're really excited about it!

Lilly, glad you're feeling better :hug:

Starglow, good luck with cleaning out the room!

Ailey, I am also going on leave at the end of May (it's legally required in the Netherlands). I submitted my paperwork last month but am waiting for HR to get back to me. I am REALLY looking forward to it!

Pingu and strawberry, hope you guys also have a great day!


----------



## strawberry19

im going at end of may too :) got my matb1 form today from midwife had 25 week checkup and everyhting is fine and dandy!! 

lovely sunny day ive got the rest of the day off so taking a break at mo coffee and jacket potato for early lunch!! then have a clean up got all the windows down today letting the fresh air in :D


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

how quick was that weekend!? Gorgeous day yes but booo being at work

Lilly sorry to hear you have been unwell and in hospital, glad your better now :flower: A colleague of mine has been ill all weekend with a stomach bug so you are not alone.

Starglow yay on dh feeling baby kick it's so lovely for them to experience

Ailey I thought end of May but now thinking end of first week in June.

hch I keep getting a pressure low down had it last night right in bum region I put it down to baby pressing or kicking. I think - a total guess but that baby is feet up in my rib/side kinda of laid diagonal.

We had a busy weekend but productive, nursery is painted and bordered up, looks lovely :D I made some blueberry muffins :thumbup: ended up on my feet all day yesterday and didn't sit until 1830 my lower back was killing - was walking like an%2


----------



## Mama Afrika

I'm also leaving at the end of May, I'm taking annual leave for 2 weeks then officially start maternity leave on 13 June, I can't wait!


----------



## strawberry19

so exciting to think we all have about 10 weeks of work left a bit more for some of you who are working into pregnancy late! im really looking forward to the break getting up for work every morning is a drag!! as much as i love my job and il miss the kiddies when i do go bet il be up visiting every week!! lol got lots done today totally gutted my kitchen out and the bedroom sorted all mine and oh's clothes out put lots of washing on and tided up the front room and the paperwork draw!! going to leave the bathroom for oh to clean and he can hoover around too!! hehe!! 

whats everyones plans for maternity leave from keeping you bored? im not sure what im going to do i will wash and iron all of bubs clothes before he comes and organise his draws proberly but other than that i havent got much to do except pick up some last minute bits for my hospital bag and last little bits for bub :D


----------



## foxforce

Well I have two weeks leave from that end of first week in June so won't start maternity until end of June :D I can't wait as with not doing my 'normal' job I'm finding it quite boring tbh!

Strawberry I think I will find plenty to do with washing all lo's clothing and bedding and be nice to maybe catch up with friends too. We have a wedding one weekend at the Lakes so just hoping baby doesn't come early!


----------



## hch

happy belated v day to you girls who have reached 24 weeks! :) 


really pleased you are feeling better Lilly :)

itsy and foxforce i also had a really bad back last night, much like it was in the early stages of pregnancy! i was in agony! couldnt get comfortable at all! slept with my big hot water bottle in the end to try and ease it but still had a rubbish nights sleep! felt ok today tho but have been out most of the day searching for a tokyo mater for my sons birthday! LOL have to go to solihull in the week to th disney store if i cant find it! he is pretty obsessed with lightning mcqueen! speak soon x


----------



## lilly77

I'm thinking I might take my maternity leave early - early or Mid May possibly. As a freelancer, I don't get maternity pay but maternity allowance from the government - in that time I can work 10 days - so I was thinking I may as well get the money from the government as much as I can - at the moment my work is SO quiet I am barely working one day a week - so it makes sense for me to be getting my MA and using the few jobs that come in as my '10 keep in touch days'. This way, I can also pick and choose the highest paying jobs so really, I'd still be earning while receiving MA at the same time.

Another thing is, I have to lug a VERY heavy makeup kit with me all the time, I don't drive in London - so this is up and down tube/train stairs with a massive suitcase, not great for 8 months preggers!

I'm VERY much looking forward to stopping working, especially over the summer months, we're so lucky to be having summer babies girls!

I'm seeing my GP tonight about my vein - read an article about DVT and am now freaking out! (probably over nothing, but better to safe than sorry!)

hope everyone's had a good day xx


----------



## foxforce

Good luck at the gp's Lilly hopefully they'll reassure you everything is ok :D always best if your concerned to see someone.

And happy belated v day to those whom I missed :flower: 

hch I know my back pain was purely from not sitting in hours, my ankles were little swollen too. Glad your ok today :D Haven't got a clue what else your talking about :haha: thought was something about the earthquake at first mention Tokyo lol


----------



## Starglow

Phew! We painted the nursery at last. It's lovely. We tried the furniture every way to see if we could also set the cot up but not a chance! We haven't stopped all day. I've just sat down for 2 mins to relax. So much stuff still to sort ( litterally stuff everywhere lol) 
We put the girlie ceiling lamp shade up :) and baby chest of drawers will be moving into her room in a while. I'll leave a drawer free for guests to use for now. Need to buy girlie table lamp (for guests too) and girlie curtains ( blinds already there). Very tempted to put the wall stickers up as a border now. Bet I do. 

During all this the man who is laying our wood floor popped around and we chose the bathroom flooring. Ah it's all go. Lounge will be last for painting I think. 

Sorry boring I know lol. Back later x


----------



## strawberry19

starglow its not boring!! i love hearing of progress on houses and nurseries!!


----------



## Starglow

Oh and my maternity leave starts Friday 17th June. Think I'll be finished on the Wednesday 15th June which is great. So 18 days ish before my edd. :) not many weeks to go considering I have 2 weeks at easter off and first week in June off x


----------



## Itsychik

strawberry, you and starglow have been super productive today! kudos to you! Starglow-- be sure to take pics of your nursery :) I'd love to see the 'before' and 'after' pics once you're done!

hch- the back pain is super annoying! I'm sitting in a chair with a pillow in my back now but it still aches :( Going to head upstairs to sit in bed with my comp in a few minutes and try to get more comfortable there... Have you found anything that helps?

Lilly, let us know what your gp says!

I had a REALLY good conversation with my advisor at work about working when I return from mat leave... might be able to work out working from home 2 days a week (and in the office for 3) so I won't have to give up any salary and won't have to pay for extra daycare! That would really be ideal!

Enjoy OBEM for those of you who are still watching it :)


----------



## hch

haha foxforce im on about disney cars! 


itsy the only thing that eases it slightly is the hot water bottle! My OH has been massaging my bum cheek:haha: it helps with the pain i get from the sciatica , he is loving it:haha: nothing else seems to work not even paracetamol takes the edge off it!:nope:


----------



## aileymouse

lilly hope all goes well at the doctors.

Starglow, sound like you are making good progress on the house.

Anyone else suffering with restless legs?? It's doing my head in, I had it with Amber too.

I see the midwife tomorrow morning, feels like ages since I've seen her. Got long list of complaints to mention.

Looking forward to OBEM tonight xx


----------



## Starglow

I'd love to take photo's but remember it's not actually set up as a nursery yet. We have to keep it as a spare bedroom till about Christmas for guests and visiting family. A lot of the baby stuff is stored under the bed for now. I'm so impatient id love to have it as a nursery but we just can't yet. Hubby would have loved to set up the cot too. He's gone quite soppy over this little girl :) he wants to put glow on the dark stars on the ceiling for her and wants lovely pictures on the walls. he tried to find her heart beat again today but couldn't. It's all very exciting. 

OBEM was good tonight.( babies were so sweet) That was my deadline to stop today. 3 massive long days ahead of work now before our friends arrive from Ireland on Friday morning for the weekend. Zzzzzzzzzzzzz I'd say I'll be excusing myself for naps while they're here. 

Lilly hope that vein thing is ok! And everyone with backache - ouch! I find I'm better off in bed sometimes with the back ache. 

I've had such a lovely 3 days off with my hubby. Don't want it to end but hey it'll be the weekend again soon. Better get to bed. 

Sleep well ladies and bumps x


----------



## lilly77

morning girls!

Starglow i'm well jels of you setting up your nursery already.. i WISH we had a spare room for bean! We plan on moving end of the year so we have more space. All that I have to worry about is where to fit the cot into our room for now!

So the GP totally made me feel as if I was wasting her time last night!! I was in and out within 3 secs, so yep, varicose vein not a dvt vein!! :haha: felt like a silly paranoid pregnant lady!

I have my midwife app today - there's a few questions I need to ask her. Does anyone else get REALLY full really quickly?! I wonder if its because my stomach must've shrunk over the weekend from being ill, but i still can't eat much at all. I'm skipping dinner (unheard of for me!!) i just about managed a yoghurt and sandwich the whole of yesterday. 

i guess baby's squashing stomach... what a difference from 1st tri where i was eating everyone out of house and home!


----------



## Starglow

Your tummy is probably squished which is why u can't fit much in. But ask cause that's not enough food as you know. Sometimes I feel very full but not always. 

Think I over-did yesterday. I'm stiff all over now. Ewwww I'm not at all wanting to go to work today but no choice. I can barely move!

My sleep was very broken last night. 

Right shower and work. Hopefully I'll be able to get on here throughout the day x


----------



## lilly77

oh and wah hey 25 weeks to some of us today!!!

My pregnancy book says 'welcome to the third trimester' now, BnB seems really late for all tri's doesn't it.

So when shall we all start looking at third tri on here, 27 weeks?

x


----------



## aileymouse

I always thought 27 weeks was 3rd tri x


----------



## strawberry19

hope you girlies are well!!

im off work today woke up feeling so so pants!! think need a day of rest was going to force myself to get to work but waddling to the bathroom with a full bladder was enough this morning so ive rang in sick!


----------



## Itsychik

Lilly- I agree with Starglow, def ask your mw later about that! I find that I get full faster, but I'm also hungrier more often (I seem to be making up for first trim where I couldn't eat anything!). Although people seem to think I should be eating loads... this weekend we were at my in-laws and my MIL made an EXTRA serving especially for me. I couldn't have eaten the "normal" amount if I'd wanted, let alone the "extra" she saved for me... she was quite concerned when I passed it on to DH ("are you eating enough? Don't you like this?"). DH explained that just because I LOOK like I have a ton of room, LO is taking up most of it :) (he actually said it a lot nicer than that, but that's what I was thinking)

Starglow, good luck today at work! I'm not sleeping well either, but I also (finally) made an appointment with my GP on Thursday to discuss back pain and allergies!

Lilly, I think 27 weeks would be a good time to move... then most of the girls in this group should be around 26 - 27 weeks (I always thought 3rd trim began at 26 weeks). Wow, where did 2nd trim go?

I also have an appointment with my mw this evening. I'm trying to write down a list of questions to bring with me (about bf, registering at hospital, after LO is here, etc). And looking forward to hearing LO's hb again!! That's always so reassuring :)


----------



## Itsychik

strawberry-- hope you feel better!!


----------



## strawberry19

thanks hun just need a day of rest and chill out i think!! been cleaning like crazy lately so must have caught up on me now!!


----------



## hch

hope you feel better soon strawberry :)


Lilly , do you think you might not be completely over the bug yet? i do get full quickly but i will always be starving a few hours later! 


starglow your doing so well with your nursery! we are hoping to move this year, just a case of finding the right house! 


happy 25 weeks girls :) x


----------



## hch

good luck at the mw girls!

itsy i wonder what yours will say about the back pain! mine isnt bothered about my back ache or sciatica , i read on the internet that she should at least be providing me with a back support band to lift the pressure of my back! but hey i guess its another thing i will to buy!!


----------



## strawberry19

i find laying on my side helps back pain but this morning bub decided to get in a funny position and must have been in my hip as had horrible pokes and ripple feelings from where he was moving around! feels so strange when its not pokes and it is him moving or turnin freaks my oh outwhen he has his hand on my belly hehe


----------



## Itsychik

Hey! I also just noticed that at 25 weeks we've graduated from papayas to eggplants :) yay!

Strawberry, at my last appointment the mw didn't have much advice for me, but I'm going to try again now that it's actually preventing me from sleeping on some nights. Sleeping on my side isn't comfortable because my left hip starts falling asleep (that "pins and needles" feeling that almost-but-not-quite painful). It's really annoying though :( If the mw doesn't have any suggestions I'm going to ask my doctor on Thursday... And does your whole back hurt? Or just part of it? For me, it's just the right side (from below my shoulder blade to my right hip). :shrug:


----------



## strawberry19

it depends what side i sleep on i dont get much back ache and think its more from cleaning spree yesterday as i ache all over!! usually if i get backache its in the small pit at the bottom of my spine sometimes i have to get up and walk around and that seems to fix it! have you got a pregnancy pillow?? i havent but i sleep with pillow between my legs and under the bum keeps the bump supported and keeps the weight off my leg which is underneath to stop the dead leg feeling


----------



## hch

mine is at the bottom and it aches so bad! i hobble like an old woman! it doesnt matter how i lie in bed as it still aches pillows or no pillows, also my right hip aches when i lie on my left! LOL! bloody hell im full of the joys of spring today! hahahaha moan moan moan!


----------



## strawberry19

oh dear :lol: we all need a good moan now and then


----------



## rachyh1990

Hey hope everyone is well sorry not been on much really busy can't wait to get to those last two months so exciting I am aching now everything hurts lol xx


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 
Glad your vein is a vein and not dvt Lilly :D 

Sorry your feeling pants today Strawberry :hugs: I felt awful when I got home yesterday like the weekend had caught up on me, really tired.

Starglow well done to you on the nursery, isn't it a nice feeling to get it done. We got some girly wall stickers in the sale at M&P's a bargain at £4 should be £30 so we thought worth a chance incase we have a girl.

MW this am, which felt like a rush as she is so busy squeezing in appointments - she is so busy she tells me. My bp was fine and wee wee was fine too, heard hb clearest yet but she does't leave the doppler on for long :( I asked about anithistamines as my hayfever is starting, I had read on a NHS site that the tablets I take (loratidine) are ok but to mention to dr to make sure, so she rang up somewhere to check and they are safe :D Thankfully!
Got my MATB1 and she asked what I thought about a water birth, then that was that and I see her in 3 weeks time for more bloods doing.

Hope rest of the mw visits go well.

LO makes me laugh as it really doesn't like me laying on my right side at time and hits or kicks out into the mattress, as it was doing this morning! Such a funny tickly feeling.

Happy 25 weeks to us that are today :dance:

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## strawberry19

i was trying to suck my belly in the other day just for giggles like and LO went nuts oops dont think he liked that


----------



## foxforce

lol it is funny what makes them react..... oh I'm bored nearly home time

How are you feeling now Strawbs?

DH is off to watch Man Utd play tonight so I'm going to go home maybe make some more muffins in another flavour (promised mum and dad some) then take it easy, wash my hair and watch some tv :D


----------



## strawberry19

feeling bit better now just chilled out today although full of stuffy nose which isnt so fun!! havent done anything today and will let sam cook and do dishes tonight i cant be assed!!

yummy make me some muffins toooo :lol: im always baking but havent made anything this week yet


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, glad you're feeling better strawberry.

I just got back from my 25 week appointment, baby girl is doing fine. My fundal height is 26cm, which she said is fine. I now weigh 63kg from a starting weight of 57kg, I hope I reach my target of 70kg max. Oh well, back to work...


----------



## Mama Afrika

By the way, when are we officially in the third trimester, can't wait!


----------



## strawberry19

Mama Afrika said:


> Hi ladies, glad you're feeling better strawberry.
> 
> I just got back from my 25 week appointment, baby girl is doing fine. My fundal height is 26cm, which she said is fine. I now weigh 63kg from a starting weight of 57kg, I hope I reach my target of 70kg max. Oh well, back to work...

my fundal height was the same :)


----------



## lilly77

My MW app went well today, I really like her, hope I get her for my labour.

Everythings fine, heard heartbeat straight away, seems like Bean is always at the top middle of my tummy - its SO loud, my anterior placenta must've moved!

Wee is fine, not dehydrated anymore which is good. Bean is in breech position at the moment, plus i'm constipated which might be the reason i feel so full quickly and can't eat much - so i'm taking lactilose (i think its spelt) now.

They don't weigh me ever though, does anyone else get weighed? 

I got booked in for my next two apps, one on 29th march and the next 26th april.

I'm SO excited to meet this baby... I can't wait to hold her in my arms!!


----------



## strawberry19

my next appointment is 4th april.. i havent been weighed since my 12 week can :/ although i do weigh myself every now and then put on 11 pounds so far! glad your appointment went well lilly


----------



## foxforce

Yes I never get weighed - just at the 12 week appointment. I didn't get my fundal height measured either :( she just felt it, I meant to ask how lo was laid and to get an idea for myself, try remember to ask next time!
Think my next appointment is the 4th also.

The muffins turned out well....mmm I'm getting addicted to this baking you know! Attached some pics of my muffins :coffee: :cake:

Sounds like you needed the rest Strawberry, hope something nice is made for your tea :D

Mama 3rd tri is 26th week or 27 weeks on here so practically there, it's really zooming by now I think.
 



Attached Files:







peanut butter muffins.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 0









blueberry muffins.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aileymouse

Had my midwife appt too today. All is well. She didn't measure my fundal height, they don't do it here until 28 weeks. 
My midwife is changing at my next appointment, it'll be the midwife that delivered my daughter so that'll be nice. But I may see the other one on the labour ward.

I was fine early and now I am so so dizzy, I don't know why. but I don't like it. I can barely move. 

Getting our new boiler tomorrow, I can't wait for a nice warm bath! xx


----------



## Mama Afrika

They stopped weighing me at 12 weeks too but I just ask to be weighed anyway as our bathroom scale is dodgy!


----------



## foxforce

Excellent news on the boiler Ailey and your mw. I'm sure you'll really enjoy a good soak. Make sure your feet are up higher than your heart for the dizziness, your bp may be low hun and take it easy.
My mw said that she is off the whole of June :( but chances are she could be about to deliver with me although she is part time so probably not lol


----------



## lilly77

foxforce i want WANT one of your muffins like, now! they look yummy x


----------



## foxforce

Aw thanks Lilly kinda surprised myself the recipes are so easy and don't take long at all, I would give you some if I could :D


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Mama Afrika & Lilly-- glad your appointments went well!

Ailey- yay about your boiler! I hope things get warm FAST!

I just got back from my mw appointment a short while ago. I also don't get weighed (I weigh myself every week and record it in an Excel document) and she didn't measure fundal height either. She said that my uterus is really high though, so there's more room for it low near pubic bone... and that that's probably the reason I've been having issues with heart burn, and muscle pain in my ribs (on the right side, under breast... it's REALLY uncomfortable!). She said it's just likely to get worse :(

Heard hb though and that was fine... which is a good thing! She recommended a physiotherapist who might be able to recommend some exercises and things to "increase the stability" of pelvic bones/muscles which could be contributing to the back pain. I might call them tomorrow...

foxforce- your muffins look AMAZING.. I want one :(


----------



## Starglow

Just caught up. Manic day but a good one. 

So a guy at work was telling me his wife (pregnant with second) is booked in to have a stretch and sweep one week before her due date! She had this last time too. Her mid wife told her she's entitled to ask for one and to be booked in for it well in advance. Her lasT baby arrived 48 hours after. Hummmmmm ..... Looked it up. Sounds a bit yuck to me. Anyone had one before or planning to have one done? It's a more natural way of enducing basically usually given if late!


----------



## foxforce

Glad all went well for your mw appointment too Itsy, seems most of us have been today! 

Never realised you could request stretch and sweep thought they just did it when overdue, suppose that would make sure you don't run too far over, I don't think it's the most pleasant experience by what I have heard but hmmm may keep that in mind, I would like to be near my due date if not on it as would work out dh would be off with me a month then as he has two weeks leave when we are due then would get his paternity


----------



## Itsychik

@ Starglow- a friend of mine just had her baby on March 3rd. She was due on the 1st but had a stretch/sweep on the 2nd. She had her baby 24 hours later (via emergency c-section, but that was unrelated). It worked for her!

I would REALLY love to have my baby in June... I'm planning on trying everything I can think of to get it started by then. And as we get closer (38+ weeks), I'll try asking my mw what the options might be...


----------



## Ashley2189

i've got loads to catch up on with you all, i've been studying for an exam the last few days! just wanted to share with you all a short video i made of baby kicking! i've been trying to get her recorded for WEEKS, but every time i start recording she either stops kicking, or her kicks turn very weak so they don't show up well on video. shy baby. i sat and recorded for a few minutes and managed to get a couple of kicks, and one good one so i cut the video down and compiled the kicks together. Let me know if there's a problem viewing it, it's in a private album and I'm not sure if you need the password! :)

https://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd516/AV89/Pregnancy/?action=view&current=Lillyanakicking.mp4


----------



## Starglow

Yeah I think I'll ask my midwife about it. No harm. I see her next 11th April. 

Hubby is taking a week paternity leave and a week holiday. Really happy he's taking 2 weeks as I thought he was just taking the one. Lol can u imagine all of us at 38 + weeks all comparing notes on how to bring on labour hehe. It's just around the corner. 

Someone at work presumed by my bump that I'd have about 6 weeks till my due date! Oh dear!


----------



## Starglow

Double post


----------



## Itsychik

@ Ashley- how cute!! I could view the video just fine, I love how you point to where the kicks are coming :) Mine aren't visible yet!

@ Starglow- how nice that your hubby will be taking so much time off! DH and I have agreed he won't take any additional time in the beginning unless I really need lots of help (but in NL you get a nurse sent to your home for like 5 work days to help with baby and cleaning up, etc... so DH won't be "needed") plus my parents will likely be here, so we're saving his vacation for a few weeks afterwards.

Although I agree, it's going to be pretty funny when we're all on here exchanging ideas on how to get things moving along! :)


----------



## Ashley2189

I'm not sure if OH is even going to get any time off work. If he stays at his current job, he will have 1 week's worth of vacation time around the middle of August. So he will probably just request off for a few days when baby is born, and then take the week vacation when he gets it since I'll be starting school again around that time so that he can be home with baby my first week back in school. If he changes jobs like he wants to (he's not making very much money at his current job) then he won't have any vacation time but will TRY to negotiate some time off when he gets hired. I know my mom will be coming down to help out about a week before i'm due then will stay for a week or 2, so at least I won't be alone. 

i don't even want to think yet about "getting things moving along"!!!! time is flying by SO fast, we're going to all have babies before we know it!


----------



## Starglow

Morning everyone, ooh I missed the post from Lilly yesterday first thing about when to move to 3rd tri. My pregnancy app and my books say 28 weeks is 3rd tri. But I thought it was 26 weeks. Confuzzled! :)
I sometimes read in 3rd tri cause I'm interested. I suppose 27 weeks is a good time. 
Yay tho! 

Hope everyone has a great day today xxxxxxx


----------



## lilly77

Ashley those kicks are so cute!! I love your bump. Isn't it amazing, My DH and son like to watch my tummy move - i should record it too thats such a good idea! Yesterday I swear I felt an actual foot or something pop out, it was the weirdest feeling - she's been kicking for ages but when i put my hand on my tummy yesterday it was almost like i pushed an actual foot back in!

re the sweep - I would definitely say no, i've heard its just a horrible experience. When baby wants to come she'll come! I'm hoping to be quite near the due date, Kai was only 2 days past his due date which is pretty good for a first baby. Although I'd love to have a July baby (like me!)

Oh, HUGE news for me, my bestest best friend in the whole world, is preggers!!!! I'm SO excited we are pregnant together! She's 2 months now, due in October. I'm really happy for her.

Hope everyone has a good day :flower: x


----------



## Starglow

What's everyones first names? (obviously don't share if you'd prefer not too) I never wanted to be 'starglow' lol but I tried my real name and there were loads of them. 

Anyway I'm Ashley ( most call me Ash ) ..... But confusing when we have an Ashley here already :) 

Btw I couldn't see your video Ashley. Don't know why. 

Lilly ..... That's how I feel re the sweep Altho I don't want to go over 2 weeks. I also don't want to wish her out. As you say when she's ready to come out she will. I also want some me time from when I leave work. My sister never had that time as she went 3 weeks early!
Oohh and great news re your best friend. 

Strawberry hope you're feeling better hun x


----------



## aileymouse

I had a sweep with my daughter but my cervix was still too high so it wasn't successful. Trust me when you are 2 weeks overdue you will let them do anything if it helps baby make an appearance.

Feeling a little less dizzy today, which is good. Got the plumbers here putting in my new boiler and I think the were born in a barn!!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Lilly, congrats on your bf! How exciting! None of my close friends are pregnant now (in our group/circle of friends, 4 have had babies in the last 6 months... so I'm the late one here) :)

Starglow/Ash (I think I'd have to get used to calling you "Ash" as I'm so used to "Starglow" now!)... my first name is "Leigh" but my nickname/screen name has been "Itsychik" since I was like 12, so any variation thereof is fine with me too :)

I'm hoping LO is born in June... because (as opposed to Lilly!) my birthday is also in July, so I'd rather have a June baby :) Although lots of my friends/family also have birthdays in July (my mother, grandmother, several of my close friends/old roommates, etc). But no one in my family or DH's family have birthdays in June... so I'd like LO to have a month all to himself :)


----------



## aileymouse

Sorry Starglow/Ash I missed your post...my name is Ailey! Ha, bet you couldn't guess. My nickname is mouse as I was so petite when I was a baby, still am the smallest out of my sisters.

I'd rather have June baby, just because I don't want to go overdue again. But I won't be holding my breath!


----------



## lilly77

Starglow I'd never have guessed you were Ashley too! I knew Itsy you were Leigh from previous posts and Ailey, thats a beautiful name, unusual - is it short for something?
My first name is Lyndsay - my full name is ridiculous. It's Lyndsay Lilly-Anne Keys Westbrook! Keys is my maiden name, WEstbrook my married name. But everyone (all my friends etc) call me Lilly.

Re the sweep - yes i think if i was way overdue I'd do anything to get her out!! Luckily I didn't have to wait long for Kai, hoping it will be the same this time around

xx


----------



## aileymouse

Thanks Lilly, it's not short for anything, although is a variation of Aileen/Alison. It's a scottish name, and the gaelic way of spelling it is Eilidh.

Been doing some gardening this morning, it's beautiful out! Not jumpers/coats needed!

Boiler is all fixed so will be have a nice relaxing bubble bath tonight!


----------



## hch

i have had a stretch and sweep and if your body isnt ready to give birth then its friggin painful! i was climbing the bed and i wish i had never had it done! i wont be doing it again! my cervix was still really high so she literally had her arm in me trying to find it! Awful awful awful! 

My name is Hayley! i hate my name! its so boring! LOL!


----------



## flumpsmummy

hi, im a newbie and due june 24th can i join too please.xx


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey, I agree-- you have a beautiful name!

flumpsmummy-- welcome to our group!! :) You're certainly welcome to join!


----------



## lilly77

Welcome Flumps :flower:


----------



## flumpsmummy

hello everyone,and thank you itsychik, well heres a little about me and my pregnancy so far..... im katie,27, have 2 boys jonathan,10, finley,3, i live in east yorkshire,england, with my partner craig,30, and were expecting a girl in june.

i had terrible sickness from week 6-14
14wk felt baby move
16wk started having BH (still am)
19wk started with SPD
20wk found out it was a girl
24 wk got referred to a physio about SPD
and im now 25w+5

im really excited about having a girl this time round as i was 100% sure it was another boy, just hope she doesnt turn out to be a he cos ive bought a ridiculous amount of pink clothes already.


----------



## hch

welcome flumpsmummy! congrats on your baby girl :D


----------



## lilly77

Hi Katie - congrats on team :pink: !!! I am 33, live in London with my DH who is 31 - I have a little boy Kai who's just turned 8. I am SOOOO excited to have a girl this time around, I have gone girl crazy already!

Need your opinions girls - on the name of my baby.

So we really love Ivy - so thats what her first name is.. I also think Ivy and Kai sound nice together. But she'll have two second names.. and thats what i need help with. My french grandma's name is Claudine so thats definitely one of them.. but which do you girls prefer:

Ivy Grace Claudine

Ivy Jane Claudine

Ivy Lila Claudine

I just don't know how to choose!!! Lila is slightly winning for me, Grace is winning with DH. Jane is my sister's second name. I want a name that is traditional and old fashioned but also unique and beautiful.

Its so hard!!!


----------



## aileymouse

Welcome flumpsmummy! I'm 26, married to my husband Paul who is also 26. Our daughter Amber is 3 and we are expecting another girl 28th June xx

Lilly I think Ivy Grace Claudine is lovely, well they all are but that is my favourite.

We're stuggling with middle names too. We're set on Georgia for her first name.


----------



## strawberry19

my birthday is in july too so i hope baby comes in june!! although i no he coudnt possibly turn up on my brithday as its the 26th july and nooo way will i still be pregnant then! just nice having seperate months!! oh and Ashley .. ( starglow) my name is Amy 

i love the name Ivy lilly! i have a little girl at work her middle name is grace!

got given lots of clothes today from a freind all look brand new mostly sleepsuits and vests and hats saves me buying loads of new!!


----------



## Ashley2189

Flumps - welcome!

Starglow - I find it funny we've shared a name this whole time and no one had any idea! (except YOU of course!) :haha:

Hch - I happen to LOVE the name Hayley! I'd thought about naming my little girl that, but a friend of mine chose the name for her baby and even though we don't live anywhere near each other I just felt like it was weird to use it. :shrug:

Lilly - I LOVE, LOVE, LOOOOOOOVE Ivy Grace Claudine! It sounds like such a classic, feminine name, but with a bit of a modern twist to it somehow. Plus, Grace is another name that I adore. I really wanted it as a middle name for Lillyana, but my OH didn't like it. :growlmad: 

Ailey - I really like the name Georgia! When I lived in Italy I had a neighbor whose little girl was name Georgia and I always liked the sound of it. Living in Florida though, so close to the STATE Georgia, it just wouldn't work here. 

We've decided on Lillyana Emily. I chose Lillyana, and OH chose Emily. Poor girl has a really long name though, her last name is TEN letters long! But the full name works out to be EXACTLY the same length as OH's - and i mean specifically first names are the same length as well as middle names, and obv last name :)

I'm pretty sure my little girl is going to make an early appearance. I'll be extremely surprised if she doesn't. The girls I know around here have all given birth early, my mother gave birth early to all 3 of her girls, my mom's mom (my grandma) gave birth early to all of her kids, and i'm just so small-framed i think LO is going to run out of room in there and demand to be let out! LOL That being said, I REALLY hope she doesn't fall on anyone's birthday. For some reason it really irritates me when someone says, "Oh, my b-day is June ____ maybe she'll be born on MY birthday!". NO. It's MY LITTLE GIRL'S birthday, *not* "yours". lol the problem is, there are a LOT of birthdays of friends and family in June :(


----------



## hch

lilly i love all your names! such a hard choice because i think they all go well together :)



ailey Georgia is a lovely name :)


ashley i love your girls name too is emily a middle name or is her full name lilyana emily? Love Emily is such a traditional lovely name :) I like the way they spell Hayley in America , they have a few ways of spelling it which make it look better if you get me LOL!


i so dont know what name im going to use now! i think boys names are are really hard! At the minute its Oliver Matthew Edwards, but OH is not so keen on oliver but as of yet hasnt comr up with any other suggestions! He doesnt like my other name which is harry so thats off the list! i like really old traditional names like Robert , william etc but i dont like them shortened! people call callum cal and it really annoys me as his name is callum! LOL!


----------



## strawberry19

i dont like it when people shorten names either i always call the kids at work by their proper name not shortened! 

we are going to call our little boy Noah Lewis and the last name is Heather .. we found it hard to find a boys name because oh's last name is quite girly!


----------



## flumpsmummy

lilly i like ivy grace claudine too, grace is a middle name i want for my baby.


----------



## lolley

HI LADIES,

Sorry i have been so hectic the last few days not really had chance to do anything. I have had a quick catch up but wow there were such a lot of posts!

I hope everyone is feeling ok, seems like all of us have felt a bit off it at some point the last week :(

:hi: flumps

My real name is Kelly, but it is always taken so i always use my dogs name as the way it is spelt i usually get to use it as my screen name.

I had a sweep with my 1st and have to agree it is not comfortable, they tried with my 2nd but my cervix was too high they couldn't reach so ended up with a section.

and names im still so undecided, we still have the same few to choose from but the more i say them the more i'm not sure so am on the look out for new ones, we have...
Amelia, Alissa & Sofia

Lilly -Ivy Grace is my fave but i do like it with lila too


----------



## Starglow

Ooh what fab posts from today. It's funny knowing everyones real names. I'm Ashley Kate and really should have used AshleyKate( with numbers after it on here). 

Sweep - yep sounds yuck to me to be booking in for one early. Obviously if it's a must from being over due then of course. 

Hi flump :)

Still sticking with Lara Suzanne at the moment. 
Ooh back soon


----------



## strawberry19

i like the name lara hun its different havent heard of it in a while


----------



## aileymouse

hch, I love the name Oliver!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Welcome flump!

My real name is Thembi (pronounced tem-bee) it means hope in zulu.

So far our baby girl has 2 tentative names Mandisa (mandi for short) and Jeanne (french pronunciation, after my mum). She'll probably end up with 2 middle names.


----------



## Starglow

Ooh nice names! 

Lol strawberry I think I'll be going around pronouncing Lara the way I want it to drill it into people. It's like .... Lah-rah ( not lor-ah) as in the Ahh in Ashley


----------



## Starglow

I've said it before Suzanne then is after my mum sue and my great gran and sister Anna. Plus my babysitter was a Suzanne and had a huge impact on my childhood ;)

I like all Your chosen names ( which is quite unusual but they are lovely)


----------



## strawberry19

im just all excited tonight our babies will be here before we know it :cloud9:


----------



## Starglow

15 weeks to go for me :) she's been kicking all day. I love it so much!


----------



## strawberry19

hehe same :) love him so much already


----------



## lilly77

Thembi (mama afrika) - where are you from? I'm from south africa originally wondered if you were too?!

Loving all your chosen names too - Starglow, Lara was on our shortlist too, I do love that name.
can't remember who said it about not liking names being shortened.. me too! that's why I named my son Kai and Ivy is hard to shorten too. Thanks for all your replies about beans name, seems like Grace is winning! I do love it, its beautiful and classic.

oh i'm SOOOOOO excited to meet my baby!!!! my bump seems to have popped out the last few days, i think i might miss it when its gone!


----------



## Starglow

:) I love having quiet time with bump. It's lovely. It's such a crazy thought we'll be ttc a few months after this lo is born! Ahhhhh! I know it sounds mad to even consider this right now but we want a second child. It's nice if they'll be close in age to grow up together but what a crazy few years I have ahead lol. I doubt I'll be sharing this with family and friends and certainly won't be telling them early on. but going through pregnancy without the cupcakes would be very strange. 

How are you ladies finding being pregnant again with second child etc. ? I know Lilly has said it was so long ago she had Kai that this pregnancy feels like her first all over again what about everyone else? just curious xxx


----------



## lolley

I'm the same as Lilly, my boys are 10 and 7 so it all seems very new. You remember certain things but lots of it seems like the 1st time :)


----------



## Starglow

Lilly I love ivy lila. But then Jane and grace are beautiful too. Sure have them all lol
Ivy Jane lila grace :) perfect :) If only !!!!!


----------



## Starglow

Lolley ..... Yeah Ive heard you forget a lot about your pregnancy after. Are your kids excited about their new baby ?


----------



## lolley

yes they are :) 
my youngest (Callum) had his hand on my bump before he went to bed as baby was kicking away, he loves it. He is a typical rough and tumble boy though so he wants another boy to play with, where as My eldest(Jake) is very quiet, sensitive and loving he doesn't mind and keeps asking how old the baby is now. They have a 6 month old baby at their dads and Jake is fantastic with her so they will be well prepared.

oh yes they don't know it is a girl if you remember we didn't tell anyone so couldn't risk telling the boys as they would slip up


----------



## hch

awww lolley your boys sound the same as mine! callum the eldest is very quiet, sensitive and shy but jack is the opposite loud, rough and as i would say a proper boy who loves to get dirty likes playing in the garden in the mud ! you would never catch callum playing in the mud or being rough he is so placid! everyone comments on how different they are but also comment on how much they look alike! i think its lovely you havent told them the sex of the baby , your boys will be thrilled :)


starglow its so strange that you are pregnant for nearly a year yet you forget how it feels and what to expect! even when you have had 3! :lol:


i must admit i have really shocking baby brain at the minute! i wonder how i make it out the house some days!


----------



## lolley

They do sound very similaer and it is nice they are so different and have there own personalities :)

I also have really bad baby brain at the moment, feels like it doesn't function at all sometimes, oh and my nipples decided to leak last night too :shrug: why i dont know just all of a sudden lol


----------



## hch

i havent suffered with leaky nipples yet, but you have reminded me to get some breast pads just incase!! i always think they will leak in the bath! :lol: 


isnt it funny how your brain doesnt function when pregnant! i cant remember anything even when it is important! it really does go one in ear and straight out the other !


----------



## lolley

I don't have any pads yet but luckily it has only happened at homen I will get some the weekend.

And I don't remeber anything and get confused really easy, which is a pain as dh is fab with everything apart from remembering stuff so I have to write everything down now. I feel so stupid sometimes


----------



## Starglow

I have baby brain. I get weird things tho like my brain forgets to tell my fingers how to play the piano. My fingers just stop working lol. Also I mix up my words or say them in the wrong order! Very weird. Hubby finds it funny!


----------



## hch

hahaha me too! i have to write it in my diary and if its not in there then it doesnt exist! i went to the chippy and i only wanted a large portion of chips but for some reason i blurted out 2 large fish and chips and then spent what felt like 10 minutes trying to correct myself but i couldnt get the words out! boy did i feel silly!


----------



## Itsychik

wow ladies, you've been chatty tonight! :)

I had a work event which I just got home from, and was nice to see all the fun conversations going on!

Lilly- I also love Ivy Grace :) I think it's so elegant (my second favourite would be Ivy Lila). Whatever you choose though, I'm sure will fit just perfect with your little one!

We've chosen "Bram Lucas" for our LO... DH is Dutch so we had issues trying to find a name that was "suitably" Dutch for his tastes but not impossible to pronounce for my American friends/family (and not ridiculously common--I wanted something somewhat unique). We've nicknamed him "MT" though which is what we call him between ourselves and with friends/family ("MT" for Mai Tai, which is the cocktail we were drinking on our honeymoon the night before we got our BFP!) We're probably going to have to get used to calling him "Bram" instead of "MT" though... since we're so used to the nickname! :haha:

Well I'm off to bed... hope you ladies have a good evening!


----------



## Itsychik

Oh and I have really weird pregnancy brain sometimes too... I think it has affected my short term memory most of all!

I also don't have any issues with leaky nipples :shrug: TBH, I can't even imagine where they would leak from. The whole "BF" thing is still very theoretical to me, I can't imagine how it's going to actually work!


----------



## lolley

lol at all the baby brains :haha: getting the words in the wrong order is one thing the same as starglow but then my brain knows what it wants to say and i just cant find any words other times :wacko:


----------



## Starglow

Good morning/ middle of the night to some lol,

Baby brain - I also mix up the first letters of words. Tot of pea!!! Yum yum nice!!! Hehe
And when I'm teaching it's like the odd time my brain freezes and I'm left with no words hehe. But we have a laugh over it. :)

So at 7pm when I'm finished tonight I then need to do a quick tidy up around the house. It's ok but not tidy enough. Our friends will be with us first thing tomorrow. Not not prepared at all as we've just been too busy. 

Right after some morning kicks I need to go get ready for work. I wonder would would anyone notice if I wheeled myself there in my very cosy bed lol. 

Have a great day x


----------



## aileymouse

I didn't remember much about being pregnant the first, although it was nearly 4 years ago.

But now I'm actually pregnant and suffering with the same complaints it's all coming back to me!

I get such bad baby brain...I went upstairs yesterday for a wee before I started the housework downstairs and I ended up cleaning the bathroom. Came back downstairs and got the hoover and and wondered why I still needed a wee!! tut!

Anyway, don't chat too much, I'm at work all day then out to my mum and dads this evening as it's my mums birthday! 
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies! :flower: 

Just got back from the doctor/GP (was asking about allergies and what I can do about them) and he gave me a nose spray to try... so here's hoping it helps! :)

I'm in a really good mood today :) (so far, at least). I'm working at home so I was able to sleep in (till 9am! woo hoo!) For the first time possibly all week, I _don't_ have back pain, I've got a relatively light workload today so I can get stuff done around the house while I'm home... and I'm working at home tomorrow too so it feels like the weekend is right around the corner!

And just a few minutes ago I was feeling LO kick so I watched for a little while and can see where he's kicking as well :) That's so cool to see!

I hope the rest of you have great days as well :happydance:


----------



## flumpsmummy

morning girls, ive been up half the night with my 3 yr old, him and me sleeping in a cotbed at 6and half months preg is not a good idea, baby been kicking all night aswell, i cant wait for bed time tonite.

hope you all have a good day.xx


----------



## Ashley2189

Baby Brain!! oh goodness, it's horrible when I'm at the hospital doing my clinicals. My professor will ask questions about the patient I have care of, and sometimes I really DO know the answer but it's like a blanket gets pulled over my head and everything is *blank*... Makes me feel ridiculous and unprepared. Unfortunately sometimes it also happens when I'm taking a test and it's SO frustrating because I'm certain that I know the material, I just can't access the answer! LOL I'm also very easily confused. I was easily confused to begin with lol but now it's just so much worse. If you tell me too many things at once I'll stand there staring at you without the slightest clue what's going on :dohh:


----------



## strawberry19

i cant believe its nearly the weekend already!! how quick are these weeks going!!!

exciting news my oh's brother and his fiance are due 5 weeks after us and they said they wernt going to find out what they were having well ive just had a phonecall and they caved and they are having a boy too!!! so happy for them they have 2 older girls and one older boy so they were all hoping for a boy :D


----------



## Ashley2189

how exciting strawberry!!

quick question - does anyone else have trouble doing housework? I'm trying to clean today as a surprise for my OH because I've been SO busy lately the house has gotten really messy. But aside from getting tired quickly, LO doesn't seem to WANT me to clean! seriously! she keeps kicking me REALLY hard and it makes me have to stop. i want to clean!!


----------



## strawberry19

my lo gets moving when i clean too.. cant do the hoovering as hurts back handle isnt long enough lol!!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, DH just got a letter that he will be made redundant, I'm not that shocked they announced cuts last week and 2 out of 4 at his level were at risk. Those who believe in prayer please do remember us!


----------



## lilly77

Ashley - my LO goes to sleep when I do housework, she only kicks me when I'm still and relaxed, I think I may be rocking her to sleep little lazy thing! She loves kicking me at night, especially after my midnight wee and then I can't get back to sleep.

Mama Afrika - :hug: to you hope everything will be ok, its such a bad time isn't it - I think 2011 is the worst yet, this recession shows no sign of ending IMO.


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone, 
Sorry to hear that news Mamafrica. How stressful for u. 

Ashley -housework. I keep up with it cause I hate being in a mess however I'm exhausted after. It's when I'm still like Lilly lo wriggles about :) 

Oh my goodness what a day. I was nearly crying with the tiredness and stress at one point. At least I'm chilling out now with hubby. I know I'm sometimes over doing things but what's my choice? 

Awwww I love feeling lo moving about. What an amazing feeling. I keep going on about it but yay! 

Right chocolate time lol.


----------



## strawberry19

sorry to hear that mamafrica :(

ahhh chocolate yum yum!!! i made chocolate chunky muffins for my work girlies tonight for tomoro! :D


----------



## Itsychik

MamaAfrika- I'll keep you guys in my prayers! I hope your hubby is able to find something else soon :hugs:

Ashley- LO is pretty quiet when I'm cleaning/moving about. He's most active when I sit or am in the car... or when I'm standing in the kitchen (i.e. cooking). I think he gets as excited about eating as I do :haha:

I'm chilling out with a bag of M&M's and a cup of tea :coffee: yumm!

Tomorrow I have a 'pregnancy massage' (my insurance covers it! So I have an appointment every 2 weeks now... yay!) looking forward to it!


----------



## Ashley2189

MamaAfrika - you're in my prayers hun. I hope everything gets sorted out.

Starglow - just wait, soon enough LO will be kicking like crazy no matter what you're doing! I used to only feel her when I was sitting still, but lately her kicks have been WAY stronger, and she doesn't care what I'm doing lol It's bad when I'm grocery shopping and she snuggles down low then kicks. omg - PAIN! haha and you have to try and act like everything's ok because you're out in public. :haha:

Itsy - how lucky that your insurance covers massages!! I'm to the point where I'm just going to dish out the money and pay for one myself. i have a terrible knot in my upper back that i can't get rid of. OH won't massage me. :growlmad:


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley- the insurance in NL is pretty awesome. Although the massages fall under "alternative medicine" and the Dutch government wants to promote homeopathic therapies, etc, so insurances are required to have options for it (and we upped my insurance coverage this year for the pregnancy and I'm covered up to about $1200 a year in "alternative therapy"). I'm pretty excited about it, and plan to use the ENTIRE budget :) (each massage is about $75). My DH has also been really reluctant to massage me as well... ask yours if he'd rather do it for you, or pay for it himself :haha: ;-)

It's after 12 here so I'm finally going to bed... hope everyone has a good night! (and flumps, I hope you don't end up sleeping on the couch/cot with your little one again! Get some good rest!)


----------



## aileymouse

Mama Afrika, Hope everything works out, must be so stressful xx


----------



## lolley

:hugs: mamaAfrika hope it all works out

I'm the same at the moment found out on Wednesday i may not have a job from September, just waiting for a final decission to be made :(

didnt get on here last night i got carried away watching Chris Moyles and Comedy Dave on live stream, they have done an amazing job

Hope everyone is ok this morning :flower:


----------



## lolley

ooooo HCH :)

Happy 99 day :happydance:

double figures yay :dance:


----------



## hch

sorry to hear about your hubbys job mamaafrika and you to lolley :( xxxx


OMG! i have been so busy i hadnt even realised im in double digits!!! eeeeeek! its my baby boys birthday today cant quite believe he is 4 already makes me so sad that he is growing up so quickly , seems like only yesterday i was giving birth! will speak later as i have to make up party bags and food boxes! xxx


----------



## strawberry19

oh lolley thats aweful fingers crossed for you :(


----------



## strawberry19

oooh yeah here is my 25 week bump :) 
finally got some bigger clothes.. and bras!! ive gone from a 30C to 32DD :/ best not grow too much im not used to these!! lol
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Itsychik

Lolley-- I'm sorry to hear about your job! I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything works out!

hch- Happy double-digits! :) I feel like time is flying by on one hand... but then I feel like there is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much more time left on the other hand. Some days I can't wait to meet LO, and some days I think, "better enjoy my freedom--and sleeping in-- while it lasts!"

Strawberry- beautiful bump! :) haha and don't even get me TALKING about bra sizes... I bought some in Feb, and was actually pretty embarassed when the lady helping me was telling me what size I should get :blush: Apparently it's only going to get worse after the birth!


----------



## strawberry19

oh dear thats not good... silly boobs LOL


----------



## Starglow

Just quickly caught up. Fingers crossed for u lolley and yay to 99 hch. 

Dad was taken into hospital last night with heart attack ( he's had many). He's ok. Very worrying as I'm in a different country to him and have friends here. Very tired. 

Sorry very short. Hopefully I'll get on later


----------



## strawberry19

hope your Dad recovers quickly hun xxxx


----------



## lilly77

beautiful neat bump strawberry!

Happy 99 days HCH! exciting!

Hope your dad gets better soon Starglow :hug:

Lolley hope everything works out for you xx

I'm meant to go out tonight (sis&bro's joint bday) and tmrw night another bday - and I just DON'T WANT TO GO ANYWHERE! I feel silly dressing the bump up, nothing looks good. I'm tired, lazy, want to eat chocolate and watch the telly. And I haven't been out in AGES. I feel so unsociable!

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## aileymouse

Lolley, that's rubbish about your job.

Starglow, sorry to hear about your Dad, hope he gets well soon.

How sad is it that I am looking forward to night in front of the box watching comic relief on the telly...


----------



## strawberry19

must admit im having a lazy one too :/ i havent been out for ages cant remember the last time think it was new year!! but going out with the girls from work next week for a meal as a thankyou from our boss for getting such a good ofsted report :D


----------



## Itsychik

oh no Starglow (Ash)... I'm sorry to hear about your father :( I hope he gets better soon!

Lilly- I know exactly how you feel about being anti-social! As soon as I post this, I'm going to lay on the couch with my cat and do nothing :)

I hope you ladies have a good evening!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Thanks for your support ladies.

Lolley I hope things work out for you.

Starglow I pray your dad recovers.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## Starglow

Hi ladies. 

Thanks for all your wishes. Just doing tests on my dad to find out what happened. He's doing ok. Hard yesterday when we were entertaining friends. 

OMG I was very tired last night after a 12 hour day with friends. I love them but it's exhausting tuning in to listen to her. Seriously as she was waffling on I did wonder if my face looked interested at one point lol. Constant discussion for 12 hours. Every time I'd chill for a bit she's start on again hehe. But as a couple they are lovely. 

Little girl was keeping me happy anyway as she was kicking loads on several places.

Better go get ready for another day of non stop chat lol


----------



## Itsychik

haha Starglow, enjoy another day of having your ear talked off! :) How did your guests like the newly decorated room they're staying in?

Anyone else think it feels a little... weird... when the baby is kicking? I mean, I know it's supposed to be one of the 'highlights' of pregnancy, and I'm really glad I'm able to know what it feels like... but when I actually stop and think about the fact that someone else is making a conscious (or rather, unconscious) decision to move around and that I can FEEL that from the inside... it creeps me out a little :blush: Some days I think it's really special and other days I just think it's weird :shrug:

And for the past 3 - 4 weeks I've been having REALLY vivid dreams. About nothing in particular (last night I dreamed I spent 10 minutes staring in the fridge, trying to decide what to buy from the store... completely pointless). But they're really vivid! I've even had dreams about posting stuff on B&B!

ah well...

Tomorrow we're visiting a friend who had her baby a couple weeks ago. Any ideas for a really fun/creative gift? I've been trying all week to think of something!


----------



## Starglow

They love their room :) (so do I) 

They would paint my lounge for me if only I knew which colour to paint it lol. 

What about music as a gift. A really nice selection of beautiful music for the baby. They love it! Soothing lullabies perhaps? 

Our friends love my bump hehe. Asking me all sorts about pregnancy. Yes it's mad that a little human is wriggling about inside but I love it. It's so reassuring for me. 

My dreams can be mad too. They've settles down a bit. Haha tho staring at the fridge hehe!


----------



## Starglow

My gosh my boobs have grown again. Itchy which isn't great in public lol and lumpy arealos ( whatever they're called) they don't feel like my boobs


----------



## strawberry19

i hate itchy boobs!!

oooh look what i made last night... tlk about fattening!!!
 



Attached Files:







188961_1818540056181_1020512266_1992967_1061200_n.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Starglow

Oh yum! 

OMG I'm frustrated already!


----------



## hch

hey starglow glad your dad is ok hope he gets better very soon x

im feeling down in the dumps , its warm and i feel frumpy in my clothes and i dont want to go out but i need to take the kids out and let them have a run around but i just cant be arsed! i desperately need to get some summer clothes and vests and then i might feel better! 


strawberry can you post me a cake! :lol:

i have yet again grown out of another bra! so need to get measured again! was only a few weeks ago that i got measured for a new one! 


thought i would post my 26 weeks bump as i feel its grown quite a bit this week! what do you think?

https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9731/26weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lolley

Starglow- glad your dad is ok

Thanks for all your well wishes about my job, they were having a meeting as i left yesterday so hopefully will know more next week. I'm gutted but trying to keep positive, who said working in education means your job is safe!!!!

Itsy - i also find movements very reasuring but do understand what you mean. I remember with my boys later on when you could see shapes or a knee i found that quite freaky.

strawberry - nice cakes mmmmmm

hch - looks like bump has grown a bit but i still dont think your that big you look fab :)


----------



## Starglow

Hum hch I'm feeling a bit the same with clothes. I don't have the right shoes so I'm living in crappy cheap pumps with no support. Can't wait till I can wear my massage type flip flops in the summer. I haven't got one single maternity top I feel good in so I'm stretching all my normal tops. I live in 2 pairs of maternity black leggings wiry a normal stretchy black skirt with t shirts and long cardi's. Anything with too much material adds stones on me and anything too flimsey looks awful :( 

So hubby took friends out for a couple of hours to play crazy golf. Instead of me using the peace to relax I've changed my outfit twice! Painted my nails, re-straightened my hair lol, chatted to girlie friend on phone. ( shattered lol) 
I was really looking forward to wearing maternity clothes. But they're awful! I just want to look cool and casual in loose trousers (linin mix type ) non fitted tops and loose cardi's but non of this exists :( i love clothes so it's 
disappointing. as for dressing up Lilly ..... I know how u feel!

Can't hide my black bags under my eyes either. Ok enough moaning. Think it's cause I'm just tired from having company all weekend. 

I'll sort lunch out for them then walking into town and seeing The kings Speech with the girly who's staying. Missing the Ireland England rugby match as she won't watch it. Then the others are collecting us and we're taking our favourite Indian away tonight! All I feel like doing is having a sleep lol!


----------



## Mama Afrika

My boobs are itchy as well! I went to matalan to pick up some new non-wired bras, boobs have gone from 34b to 36c, not much difference really.


----------



## Starglow

Crap I just lost another long post!!!! Stupid! 

I'm frustrated with having guests here. How bad is that! I just can't be arsed. Too tired to be running about after people. 

Hey isn't time flying past. It was bliss walking in the sun yesterday. Got me thinking about pushing a pram on long daily walks. Hope we all stay in touch on here when our little ones arrive. Summer is so much better. Bbq's out in the garden and the brighter days. 
Well 3 days off and i don't feel like in getting a break at all. :(
Thoughts:
I'm noticing that I get spots when I'd usually be having my period. 
Might need a bump support band as my bump feels very heavy as I'm walking. 
Need my pregnancy pillow in the evenings now. Can't sit still comfy. 
Still eating too much. 
My love for chocolate is back with a vengeance. 
Getting through a lot of bio oil these days. 
Boobs - ouch!
Eh what else? ........ Yay to growing baby inside :) 

Hey Lilly .... Did u find an outfit and go out the other night?


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Starglow, how long are your friends staying? Is today their last day? At least afterwards you'll have some time to yourself again! And it's probably good that they're here now and not closer to 40 weeks when we'll probably REALLY be fed up with everything :)

And I've been wearing my comfy support flip flops since... well, all year :) I wear flip flops year round (except at work). But I agree-- summer clothes are going to be lots more comfortable! Most of the maternity pants I have are pretty comfy, but most of the shirts are just way too long (I'm 5'2 or 1.62m) so some of the shirts come down almost to my knees!

And I agree on the chocolate comment... I was turned off sweets for a long time, but my love of chocolate/cookies has returned in the past couple of weeks. Yumm!

My newest complaint (in the past 2 - 3 weeks) is pain in my ribs! On the right side directly under the boob... the mw said it's just a result of the muscles being stretched and that it's only going to get worse :( I googled it and it seems to be a fairly common problem. *sigh*

OOOH! And for some good news, DH was FINALLY able to feel LO kicking this morning! :happydance:

Hope you ladies have a great Sunday!


----------



## strawberry19

oh dear ladies hope everyone feels a bit happier soon :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

hey everyone 

Hope your all well, had a busy few days or just tired to go on the internet!!

So I have done my best to catch up.....you chatty peeps!

My name is Claire ...but I answer well to fox as I have used this name alot as Claire is usually taken (from my fav film Pulp Fiction) Nice to know some other names :D Hayley is a lovely name hch not boring at all!

Hi Flumps :wave: & welcome.... More local than most the other ladies been in Yorkshire :D hope your spd gets better with physio!

I'm prefering Ivy Grace, Lilly although all are lovely (I'm a fan of the name Grace) Loving Georgia Ailey, my cousins lil girl is called that after my Dad who is George, although she spelt it Jorja :wacko: 
Lillyana Emily is lovely Ashley :D Lolley you mentioned your names last week whcih are all lovely names, everyone has really good names tbh, we all have great taste or very similar!

Loving Bram Lucas Itsy :thumbup: I do feel it strange and amazing when lo moves, more on seeing it to be honest, it's getting high up now and reaching my ribs and all the time getting stronger, it makes me gasp alot! It's also starting to get more active on a night not good for sleep but ok at the moment. The rib pain I have had a while now, mainly on evening.

My names incase you haven't seen are: Eliza, Mia, Eve/Evie & Caiden for a boy I read Sophie Dahl's lil girls name and love it - Lyra, after a star constellation.

Starglow on the baby brain thing that you get letters muddled...I did that anyway :haha: So imagine me now! Sorry to hear about your dad, hope he makes a speedy recovery :flower: Sorry about your friends frustrating you but I know what you mean you won't be able to relax the same :hugs:

Mama sorry about dh's job, praying everything works out for the best, I'm a strong believer in everything happening for a reason & fingers crossed for Lolley too, stress you both can do without.

Nice bump pics hch and strawbs, and lovely looking cakes mmmm delicious!

We got our mattress today from Babies R Us a duo airflow sprung - from £159 to £79, with waterproof cover. Had to go buy more clothes as struggling to wear comfortable things, got the best Nike lounge/yoga bottoms soooo comfy! 
Sold my Mulberry bag on eBay to fund a nice change bag ...got my eye on a Storksak at the moment. 
We also realised on checking the clothing we have that we haven't very much newborn sized things, have plenty of vests but only two body suits.

Phew sorry it's long but much to catch up on ..hope your Sundays are going well xx


----------



## lolley

starglow- most people keep in touch on here in the parenting section afterwars, they all move over as a group so we can do the same if everyone wants to :)

Hope you get a chance to rest before work tomorrow

and hope everyone starts to feel a bit better soon :flower:


----------



## lolley

Question???

anyyone have a blackberry? is there a way of posting photos straight to here via my phone?


----------



## lilly77

Hey everyone - hope the weekend was good for you all!

Starglow - yep definitely must be tiring entertaining people - I don't think I could anymore, this weekend wiped me out!! Although, I did find a dress of mine to wear and I put on some red lippy, actually ended up having a great night! I got loads of compliments on how well I looked (was the holiday tan and new highlights I reckon!!) and bump got so much attention, I actually felt man-handled by the end of the night!!
AND I had the BEST non-alcholic cocktails ever! The bar we went to made kiwi apple and mint mojitos, amazing.

Was so tired though the next day I napped throughout the day, and this morning I slept late. bliss.

Hch - great bump! yes you seem to have popped out more! what a cute bump pic.

I'm with some of you on the clothes thing. Seems like i am standing infront of my wardrobe for years figuring out what to wear. getting sick of my maternity jeans, plus they're uncomfy on my bump. can't WAIT for summer and dresses and sandals.

Baby bean is squirming away so much, sometimes really big squirms, it feels SO weird.
Have been caning the bio oil too, no stretch marks yet touch wood.
I am also eating chocolate every day, sometimes more - I am CRAVING it, hopefully its not too damaging to bean, my intense sweet tooth!


----------



## lilly77

ps Lolley I do but i've got no idea how to post pics from it to here! sorry! xx


----------



## foxforce

Lolley I have but I just mail them to my home email and download to puter from there, not sure you could do that as rarely use access on blackberry to post on here.

Glad you had a good night Lilly the cocktails sound delish!

Baby is coming to be 2lbs now :happydance: 

No stretch marks yet for me either fx'd they stay at bay! Bio oil all the way :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

My wondeful husband decided to invite our friends over anytime in may or June. Eh no!!!! Sometimes men just don't think!

Aw I feel robbed of a relaxed weekend. Dropped our guests back to airport tonight but seriously way too much! 

Got a really spotty chin :( stress I think. Heavy bump and heart burn. Nice! 

Hope you're all doing well. 

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz zzz soon :) nite x


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone, 

Wishing you all a great week ahead. 
Hugs x


----------



## foxforce

Morning

hope everyone is feeling well today

Starglow hope you had a restful nights sleep after a hectic weekend, what are men like for not thinking, I'm sure your friends will think it's in appropiate to stay when your so near having lo....hopefully!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Foxforce. 
Im feeling pretty good this morning! How are you doing? 

Ooh another 3 weeks and I'm on Easter holidays which means we'll be buying the remainder of what we need for the baby. Can't wait. It'll be nice to feel prepared.

Congrats to the girls who are on double digits today's. 99 days for you to go. I have only another few days to go till 99 x


----------



## foxforce

I'm feeling good thanks too. It feels quite spring like this morning which is nice.

So I am 99 days today wooo l never thought about it that way until it was mentioned on here. Congrats to everyone else xx

Easter is late this year isn't it...my dh's brother brought me a Hotel Chocolat egg yesterday just as a gift, how delicious no way I could wait to try, it's white chocolate with little eggs flavoured raspberry they are just amazing, dh thought so too. We are going to Trafford centre thursday or friday so we are going to call in to that store and buy some of those little eggs if we can!

Just loaded the pic up and looked at the price ...wow :shock: no wonder it was delicious!
 



Attached Files:







White-Chocolate-Egg-IMG300163s.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Starglow

We always get a hotel chocolat easter egg between us. So yum! That one looks yum!


----------



## foxforce

Always seen the store but never tried until yesterday, probably hooked now! It was yum :D


----------



## Itsychik

haha good morning ladies... all this talk about chocolate!!! oh my!!

Easter is definitely late this year (April 24th!). I just have a long weekend that week, and DH and I will be going to Antwerp, Belgium for the weekend. Looking forward to it!

And thanks for reminding me about double digits :) haha, I completely forgot!! Yay!

Starglow, I hope you have a good week, despite your busy weekend! I'm sure you can always contact your friends and explain that you're not sure that having them in JUNE is such a good idea. Aren't you guys having other people visit near that time as well?

When is everyone planning on having their nursery/baby stuff finished/ready for baby? Our goal is to have everything set up by the end of April!

Have a great week!


----------



## aileymouse

Yay! I've only 99 days left!

not up to much today, just food shopping...yawn! ave a good day all x


----------



## Flybee

Hey everyone - sorry for the long post! I havent been on for a while as was in Naples and then work has been insane and have basically been sleeping early!

Lilly - where abouts do you originate from in SA? My husband is Portuguese but grew up in South Africa after being born in Zimbabwe!

We have picked out our names
Girl = Arianna Sofia
Boy = Raphael Joao Joaquim

Lolley - sorry to hear about your work problems, hope everything works out for you :hugs:

Strawberry / Starglow - my boobs have grown massively and are quite itchy also, which I agree can be quite emabrassing! I need to get them measured properly which I may do today, am just dreading what they say!

Starglow - sorry to hear about your dad, hope everything is OK

Lilly - i had to dress up this weekend for a 30th party in mayfair - it was such a bloody effort and decided to wear heels which screwed up my back! 

Hch - nice bump :thumbup:

Welcomes flumps

Mama Afrika - hope you are ok and that everything works out ok for you :hugs:

Itsychik - when I am cooking i get kicked also, am sure LO loves the food as much as me at the moment!

Housework is a nightmare, luckily we have a cleaner as my sister and DH are useless! The dishwasher and washing kills my back at the moment, bending over! but does this make them get off their butts and do it - no, or if they do it is a complete rarity - the problem is that if one doesnt do it the other wont out of principle! How is that fair!?!?

I also have made chocolate and sweet stuff cravings! My desk drawer at work is full of goodies! 

Thankfully so far no stretch marks for me, I am also going crazy on the bio oil and cocoa butter stretch mark cream!

Naples was fantastic, the food was amazing, not convinced on the city thought as very run down and dirty, just came across as very poor, we went to pompei which was awesome but came back knackered!!

I am getting quite bad pains in my hips and back which last night kept me awake for hours, quite frustrating and am struggling to get comfortable at all!! Grrr - is anyone else struggling with this?

Hope you are all ok and have a good day - 26 weeks today for me yay

:hugs:


----------



## Flybee

ah also meant to say we cleaned out my sisters room yesterday which will be LO's room and I watch while they built a futon which was hysterical! We have arranged it now with the furniture where we want it to be when baby comes...

i need to get some nice shelves, can anyone recommend any??


----------



## Itsychik

Flybee-- I have the same issues with not being able to sleep due to back/hip pain (only on my right side though... but it hurts no matter how I sleep!). I also get pain in my ribs (on right side as well) but this generally stops/gets better if I lay on my back with arms above my head (also helps my upper back pain temporarily)

But times like now when I'm at work my back just aches :(

ah well...

and Flybee, I don't live in the U.K. so I can't give any suggestions for shelves... sorry! We actually just ordered some this weekend, but we found a wood/timber manufacturer who sells to private clients (instead of just big companies) and we've ordered hardwood shelves directly from him. What are you looking for? Maybe there's something similar near you?

I was visiting a friend this weekend and her new baby (2 weeks old) and I kept thinking... "awwww.... that will be me in a few more months!!!" 

I'm so excited :)

I've also decided that since LO doesn't move/kick a lot, that maybe that means he'll be a really quiet/calm baby ;-) that would be nice!


----------



## Flybee

I agree that sitting at work my back also just aches all over - maybe this is a sign that we shouldnt be working!? Wishful thinking!

Ooo that would be a good thing to have a nice calm baby, you never know! My LO seems lazy by not moving around massively but then has days when it goes mad, up & down really!

I will look into the manufacturer as may work out cheaper also, thanks


----------



## Itsychik

I've already told my colleagues that I should be allowed to work from my bed since it would help with the back pain :) I also sneeze a lot (dust allergies!) and have told them this means I'm allergic to work... but so far no one has offered to pay me for staying at home. Ahh well :)

And my LO never really has "crazy" days... I feel him the most in the late morning and in the evening (and occasionally throughout the day, i.e. in the kitchen, etc :) ) So DH and I joke that LO is going to sleep in every day until at least 9am and not cry/fuss for no reason. Also wishful thinking :haha:

We're waiting on the final quote for the shelf order but we're expecting it to be cheaper as well (I can let you know what it is whenever they get back to us if you're interested!)... good luck finding something!


----------



## Flybee

Ooo working from bed sounds good to me - i am thinking about going home soon to sleep as really struggling today as didnt get much sleep at all last night! Yeah I cant see my boss ever offering me to work at home, oh well!

I do find myself worrying about it if LO isnt moving that much, especially when I am trying to sleep at night as my doctor said when you lay down if you havent felt a certain amount of movements within 20 mins to get it checked! (she was suppose to call to give me the number but didnt - thankfully) I would be checking a lot if this was the case as the LO seems to be sleeping when I go to bed most nights! Guess it varies from one person to the next!

Thanks, instead of working I think I will shelf search instead :)


----------



## strawberry19

our babies movement vaires from day to day today and yesterday he has been more quieter than usual but i think ive worked out that he must have his back out front as any movement i have felt is really low and at the back he turned last night and had few kicks from the front but today hes moved again and got his back out.. i think thats what it is anyway!! would make sense!! i just get the doppler out if i feel his movements havent been enough.. or give my belly a good few pokes and il get a poke back as if to say .. its okay mum im alright! ... lol


----------



## Starglow

Itsychic how an earth did u remember I have guests coming end of may to June lol?!! I do but it's my family who don't need entertaining and I'm looking forward to it :) but yes you're right that's a month before I'm due and that's really enough for me. 

Just decluttering the kitchen and lounge inbetween working for the flooring going down on thurs and fri. Here I am lifting stuff, sorting paperwork and doing housework. Really tired. Hubby home early also exhausted and ASLEEP! I dunno men would never be able to be pregnant would they!


----------



## Itsychik

Flybee, my mw told me that I shouldn't expect movement everyday until 27 weeks... which seems WAY later than what everyone else on here expects. Every 20 min when laying down sounds like a LOT! I definitely don't feel mine that often! Not worried though :)

Starglow, haha, I remember you mentioning family (because I thought there was something about your niece being able to use the crib you have set up before your LO gets there?) and when I read it I remember thinking that you were being really nice to let people stay with you that close to your due date :) But I bet that would be a good excuse not to have other people come back... besides, the last thing you'll want to worry about then is having to run around after guests! :)

Time to (finally) head home... over an hour in traffic then I'm going to lay down on the couch and do nothing! DH is cooking tonight...


----------



## foxforce

I feel movement every day but some days are more active than others, little through the day after lunch depending on what I'm doing but mainly on an evening when sat still. I also have a rub of the belly to get a response off lo it is very cute when it does that. Quite normal to get lo moving when in the bath usually after I have splashed my belly with water!


----------



## aileymouse

I feel movements very regularly throughout the day. I appear to have a very active baby girl. My first was exactly the same.

Going to have a nice relaxing bath tonight and then settle down in front of the telly in time for eastenders and one born every minute.

Work tomorrow....not looking forward to it. Acid Reflux is getting really bad and it makes me feel sick. Plus I don't sleep well so I,m constantly shattered and have to be on my feet all day in the most uncomfortable shoes...Ah well...not much longer to go.


----------



## Starglow

Lol itsychic I'm impressed. :) 

Aw strawberry heart burn is so horrible. 

I feel mine moving about here and there throughout the day. But mainly when I relax in the evenings. If I rub my belly she'll usually kick back :) 

I'd forgotten about OBEM tonight till hubby just mentioned it to me. Fab! 

Everyone I meet daily comments on my bump. Its strange! 'oh you're so neat, you've really popped suddenly, cute bump, wow you're big, you've grown' etc. Imagine commenting on others body shape at any other time! It doesn't bother me I just think it's strange. Glad no one is touching it at the moment. One of my closest friends asked weeks ago if she could touch my bump and grabbed my sides???????!!!! Dreading next time I see her at Easter! Lol


----------



## hch

hey girls, i feel like poo today :( really sore throat, bunged up nose and a bloody cough! plus my heart burn is awful too! i depressed myself even more by weighing myself and i have put on 20lbs! eeeeek!:dohh: just found a website to see how much i can put on and its says 35lbs! really dont want to put that much on:nope:! just looked at babys esimated weight in my green folder and its over 9lbs!:wacko: he will be the size of a toddler when he is here!:haha: getting into bed now to watch OBEM! will catch up 2moro x


----------



## lolley

Hey ladies :)

another busy one for me today and uni this evening, i had an exam so not a great night. Although i mangaed to catch OBEM :)

Sorry i am reading and running a little lately, hopefully everything at work will settle down a bit after this week.

HCH- hope you feel better soon

Starglow- u should be resting after such a busy weekend :flower: I am like you and counting down already to the Easter hols i cant wait.


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Sorry to hear some of you are suffering, hch hope you feel better soon :hug: I need to re weigh myself to check on how much I have put on not done it in a few weeks.

Hope your exam went well Lolley

I am starting to get my heartburn back but the main complain is more reflux if I bend over, so need to stop doing that almost regurgitate my food :blush: nice!

Another lovely day forecast shame to be at work...oh well ... hope you all have a nice day x


----------



## Starglow

Aw hch hope u feel better today and lolley I know I should be resting more. I don't feel it at the time but the next day I always suffer. 

I had a short moan last night as my boob has a sharp pain, my heartburn kicked in and I had rib pain which was agony. Hubby decided to tell me to stop moaning. OMG i went for him. I do far more than some pregnant woman and I think I'm doing well. If I want a short moan (and I mean all I did was express I had this pain all at once) I bloody well will. In fact if I want to rant I will. He's so supportive mostly and then the odd time he's so insensitive. Massive row then. Crap! ( the one night we had together this week and after a lovely evening!?!)
Anyway feeling very tired and achey today and not up for work. I'm on the go slow. 

Hope everyone is doing ok today. Cane believe it'll be April soon. Where are the months going lol. Bring on the sunshine I say :) 

Right better get ready for work. 
Hugs everyone x


----------



## aileymouse

foxforce, that's how I am with the relfux. Eurgh, I constantly have a bad taste in my mouth. But oddly enough I don't get the heartburn with it...

Starglow, I say to my husband I'm not moaning, it's a statement of how I feel!


----------



## Starglow

Good idea Ailey. :) I'll give that a try. I suppose I could have told Him to shut up or ignored him but no my raging hormones had to yell and get mad and rant about how wonderful I am! Oh dear!


----------



## lilly77

morning everyone - Hch hope you feel better soon... me too though, felt funny last night and feeling rubbish now - just a cold but it's horrible.
Ailey and Foxforce, I also get reflux, I have to watch not to bend over too quickly because then I just want to throw up, same if I burp by accident (sorry tmi!!), just feel the food up in my throat its gross!
I can't wait til Summer now.. yesterday was so beautiful but I was on a course and inside all day long! Was beautiful weather though.

I'm having major anxiety dreams lately. Lots of things going on... my son is going away to bloody COSTA RICA (so far!!!!) with his dad for the april holidays (I HATE it when he goes away, i miss him so much and to me he's still so small to be away from his mom) Also my mom has to have an operation... Baby is coming... Sad news re Japan and Libya - I dont' know I just feel so anxious about everything. Is anyone else feeling this way? Dreams are so vivid too.

Anyway enough doom! I better get out of bed and ready for the 2nd day of my course.
Hope you girls are all good xxx


----------



## lilly77

ps 26 weeks today woohoo!!!! only one more week til THIRD TRI GIRLS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Flybee

Morning everyone, hope you are all ok

hch - hope you feel better soon

Lolley - hope the exam went well

Lilly - i also find myself feeling anxious a lot, there is so much going on and that I know I need to do but dont have the energy to do anything! Aww sorry to hear your son is going away, how long for?
Hope your mums operation goes ok

foxforce & starglow - hope the heartburn isnt too bad

Did you all watch OBEM last night? What did you think?


----------



## foxforce

I have stopped watching it Flybee, I was starting to feel nervous about the impending labour and some scenes on OBEM were making me feel worse! I now feel better and less nervous abou things after not watching it the last 3 weeks :D

I just seem to get the heartburn after spicy food so maybe watch that I don't eat too much, it isn't soo bad as to take anything at the moment anyway.

My friend has just commented that she thought my bump was low, which is what I felt too.


----------



## Flybee

Hey foxforce - i am the type of person who wants to know all eventualities of what may happen, to be honest last night freaked me out a little bit but hey i guess what will be will be....

I usually love spicy food but have been completed turned off it whilst being pregnant, am gutted about that but the thought of a curry makes me feel quite sick!

My bump just seems to stick out the front but LO feels low as keep getting bladder kicks!
Everyone I know or have met tell me I am having a boy so I am now convinced - how about you, any gut feelings about what yours may be?


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ladies!

I'm with you all on the heartburn... boo! I've permanently started carrying "rennies" around with me so I can use them whenever it gets too awful.

Re: Foxforce-- The mw told me at the appointment last week that I was carrying really high, and that LO still had plenty of room to grow downwards as well. She said that was probably one of the reasons I've been having heartburn and pain in my ribs... blah. Is having a 'low' bump also really uncomfortable?

Flybee- I had really strong 'boy' feelings after about 8 weeks. We started picking out colours etc for nursery way before the scan because DH and I were 100% convinced that it was a boy. And we were right :)


----------



## strawberry19

we alwayshad a feeling we were having a boy.. and we are :D 

i loved one born every minute last night!! was on facebook at the same time and all i seen was comments about the young girls teeth.. ok they wernt the best at all but really is there any need to air it online! those forceps look scary too!!!! another thing i noticed last night i really didnt like how much the epidural blocked the pain poor girl didnt even know when to push and when to stop!.. i think id prefer to be able to feel it a bit!


----------



## foxforce

Well been in the job I do I kinda know a lot of the eventualities but may be too much sometimes :wacko: 
It was the episode where a lady had to have the forceps used in labour - I was horrified at how brutal they were yanking on the lil bub's head :( so I thought I'm best not watching this. I know it's going to be painful and what will be will be and there's not much we can do about it now is there lol :lol: 

I have no clue what I am going to have, I'm getting mixed feelings from people so who knows! :shrug: 

Thankfully I am not off my spicy food or anything really, was off garlic in the early days but that has subsided thankfully.


----------



## foxforce

Itsy - I have been getting rib pain also, not sure bump is so low but more low than high that's for sure. I keep getting a cramp like pain - like now low down like bubs is laid on a nerve. I can feel my uterus is quite high and mw said I'm on track for where that should be, also it has managed to move up by my ribs but must prefer it lower down, maybe more space there :D


----------



## strawberry19

they were using the forceps last night to try turn a baby around that was back to back it looked so uncomfortable!!


----------



## Flybee

itsychik - i am convinced i am having a boy, always thought I would prefer a girl but the more i think i am baking a team blue the more i like the idea :) guess i will just have to wait and see, either way as long as it is healthy then I am happy - just cant wait to meet the LO

Oh my god, OBEM last night with the forceps delivery had me horrified! that poor woman, she was so brave.

strawberry - i agree that poor girl didnt seem to know when she should be pushing and not, i am going to try and avoid an epidural as I am a bit of a control freak and will want to know what i should and shouldnt be doing! :)


----------



## strawberry19

yeah im hoping to go to the birth centre anyway and they dont do them there :D


----------



## lilly77

I haven't watched OBEM yet, have sky plussed it and might watch it tonight, i'm scared! I think forceps deliveries look scary too, the poor baby I always think!
Flybee I had an epidural with DS and it was the best ever - I still felt things as they don't give you a total spinal block, it just takes the edge off. I could still feel my legs and walk around, and could feel the stitches too though not as sharply as I would've felt had I not had the epidural. I didn't feel any loss of control, I HATE that feeling too which is why I refused both gas & air and pethidine, I didn't want to feel 'out of my head' if you know what I mean!


----------



## strawberry19

lilly wait till you watch it later then youl know what we mean by the sense of she had no control.. she just looked like she couldnt feel anything at all it was like you need to push now.. oh ok pushes hard and then gets hold when to stop and start again she couldnt feel contractions at all!


----------



## Starglow

I missed most of OBEM :( 

Eek what a day. 

.... Weird thing colleague at work poked me in the belly. Strange!


----------



## lilly77

oh god! did they give her too much?? I had top ups when I had my epidural and still had control. that must feel awful. OH doesn't let me watch it but he's working late tonight, gonna watch it once DS is in bed.


----------



## lolley

I think she has a total block in place like when you have a section, that is what it looked like to me, she was not mobile at all. Athough not sure why she would have that?

I think the mobile epidural is much better and they can turn it up and down, usually down to push so you can feel the contraction :)


----------



## aileymouse

There are two types of epidural, one is where you are still mobile and other is where you can't feel a thing. They are both different to a spinal block x


----------



## aileymouse

That's my understanding anyway


----------



## hch

yep thats right ailey :) i had the epidural where i couldnt move out of bed, i also did not feel a thing when giving birth , but it wasnt a very nice labour and all sorts of things went wrong! plus it took a while after the birth before i could get out of bed and i had to be washed by 2 nurses as i couldnt move! i wouldnt have one again :) x


still feeling like crap, we have all caught a cold in this house but my littlest boy is really poorly :( i hope we all feel better soon! i hate being ill! hope everyone is well xx 


yay to all who are 26 weeks! :D


----------



## Starglow

Hubby is sick too! Boo! 

Ooohhh I've just realised hubby's jumpers are a comfy fit on on me for slobbing around at home. He's a big guy and I'm 5 ft 1 lol

Interesting info girls on epidurals x


----------



## lilly77

just watched OBEM while also reading the now closed thread about it... omg, did it get heated!!! That girl did have really awful teeth though, you couldn't help but notice them and it made me feel a bit ill! I felt like giving her a makeover!

interesting about the epidural, didn't realise they can give you different types - will have to ask my hospital about it as no way do I want to be immobile.


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for all your messages about my Dad. He did have a heart attack but is ok and going home today. He won't be able to fly over to me which I expected but at least he's ok. It means hubby and I will share another amazing experience together in the private scan we booked for when hexwas going to be here. But we'll make a nice day of it and do dinner etc. 

I'm sat on concrete floors lol all ready for the wood flooring going down tomorrow. Luckily lots will be done while I'm in work tomorrow. 

Baby was kicking throughout the day yesterday. She seems to react to certain singing voices which is funny. 

Oh and Ailey when hubby texted me telling me he wasn't feeling well with this and that ..... I texted back ' are you moaning or stating how you feel?' hehe it worked lol. Think he got the message. so unlike me thi to respond like that and of course I gave hum sympathy later on haha. I do love him the wally lol. Thanks for that. 

Right ...... Now to find something to wear!!!!!! 

Hch are you feeling any better? So much going around right now ... Chest infections, throat and colds. ( heyfever has kicked in with the tree pollen too of course) 

Have a fab day lovelies xxx


----------



## Starglow

Hope that's all readable. Sorry for iPhone typos. No time to fix xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow! always glad to help ;) lol
So glad you dad is ok. Shame he can't come for the scan. x

It's beautiful sunshine here, weather says highs of 17 c!! So I shall mostly be doing some gardening. We bought some seeds to sow. My daughter is looking forward to it. 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies! :)

I'm really interested in the epidural discussion. At the moment my thoughts are "I want to try without but want to have the option." I've read stories from ladies who used gas & air (which I don't even think is available in NL) but I've seen a lot of mixed reviews (some people felt "drunk" and slept in between contractions, etc, and felt like they missed some important things). My mw told me that the epidural used in NL is "relatively weak" as in it helps but you should still be able to feel contractions, etc. :shrug: but I have NO idea what labour is going to be like so I don't know what I'm actually going to want when the time comes...

Starglow, glad your dad is going better! I'm sure he'll enjoy seeing pictures of the scan afterwards if you get them.... will he be able to come up and visit after the birth?

Ailey, enjoy the weather! It's cold and foggy here so far... I'm ready for Spring weather!!


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

It is a lovely day again yay! Shame to be working but last day and the weather is planned to stay nice according to the forecasters.

Starglow glad your Dad is better, it is a big shame about him not being able to go to your scan but at least he is well :flower:

I am keeping options open for pain relief and will see how I feel at the time, I would prefer the lesser dose of epidural so that I am not bed bound if I do have it. I am open to anything should I need it :lol: 

Hope you all have a good day, enjoy your seed sowing Ailey, I have some seeds to plant too I may do that when I get home.


----------



## Flybee

Starglow - am glad your dad is doing better - and that is funny what you said to your husband.... I swear mine thinks I make things up when i may occasionally make a comment about being uncomfy!

Hooray for a sunny day today, puts me in a much better mood!

Baby has found my ribs and seems to take great pleasure in kicking them all morning!


----------



## strawberry19

loving the sunshine girls :) days liek this i love only working half days i really cannot wait to finish work!! only about 8 weeks to go!! cant wait its too bloomin busy at the minute me not like it!!


----------



## Flybee

strawberry - when are you finishing for maternity leave? i was planning 3rd june, but think i will push it forward 1 week as have had enough already!!

went out for lunch and didnt want to come back to be stuck in a stuffy office at my desk and uncomfy!! grrr


----------



## strawberry19

at around 34weeks think its the 20th may .. id stay longer but its taking the mick at the minute everyone seems to want baby spaces! and ive got 6 every morning and 6 every afternoon... and alot of the time have no one to help me because someones off sick alot lately ..grr!! 6 under 2 year olds is not fun at all!! barely get time to sit down and some of them are gettign far to heavy to pick up


----------



## Flybee

fair enough, if i was you i would want to be finishing now!

work is definitely more of an effort being pregnant!


----------



## aileymouse

I love my sister, she came round and she help dig out the veggie patch. So now I have potatoes planted! She also said she would mow the lawn for me! But she didn't, I'm going to make my selfish husband do it. He does NOTHING to help me at all.

I think I caught a tan in the garden, it's been so lovely here!


----------



## strawberry19

work drags now just cant wait to be off with my little boy!! .. haha if i could finish now i would but i need to wait!


----------



## lilly77

hi girls - what a gorgeous day it was today!! I spent the day with my mom and sister who came to london to visit me. I actually wore a skirt and vest with NO TIGHTS!!!! :haha: I almost feel like I topped up my tan! fx'd the good weather stays around.

starglow glad your dad is feeling better :hugs:

I'm going early on mat leave as I think i mentioned before - beginning of may at 30 weeks, I cant' WAIT!! Although I will still be working on some jobs - I get my 'keep in touch' days which i'll be using to my full advantage!

I've got a giant day tomorrow, shoot with reebok in the morning with male model (nice!!), then a catwalk show with henry holland in the afternoon, then class drinks (DS's class parents) in the evening.. I am going to be shattered! But i'm glad to be busy. lately I have been working 1/2 day weeks, it is SO quiet and it sucks as i'm not earning much. oh well, at least i'm not stressed out by my job huh :winkwink:

hope everyone's had a lovely day x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks girls. 

Lilly sounds fun tomorrow :) 

I'm not finishing work till Wednesday June 15th (maternity pay/ leave officially starts the Friday 17th June. But I'm working extra hours now so the last month I'll only have to work 2 full days and just bits and pieces else where which will be great. hope I'm still ok to work by then. 
Thank goodness April is a very light month for me. 

Trying to decide if I should fly over to my family in the Easter holls for 4 days. It's an hour and 20 min flight and the last time I'll get over before baby arrives. I'd be 28.5 weeks. What do you all think? Anyone else flying this late?


----------



## strawberry19

ahhh lilly your job does sound amazing... swap? :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Oh Lilly I meant to ask you as you're a makeup artist ... A few things 
What fake tan would you say is safe in pregnancy? 
What about eye lash perming? Is it safe. I know eye lash tints are fine Altho may not work. 

Feel I need some pampering soon. X thanks Hun x


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, I think you will need a doctors note to fly at 28 weeks. But I don't see as if would be any harm, it's not a long flight. Where is it again that your family live? I have both Ireland and France i my head for some reason...x


----------



## Starglow

Yep my sister and dad live in ireland. Only UK to Ireland flight. Gonna call the doctor tomorrow and check plus check with the airline. 

Thanks Hun x


----------



## Starglow

Just checked the airline and I do need a note from 28 weeks. But that's do-able yay


----------



## Starglow

Good morning ladies :) 

It was an early start today but we are on our way to having the new floor. Luckily I'm off to work for most of the day and hubby is on hand at the house. I have a 9 30-7 day today. 

Wow baby girl was kicking like mad first thing. I wonder when it'll be mostly outside kicks. 

Hubby doesn't think I should travel, that it will take too much out of me. Hum!!!!!!! Still thinking. 

Right come on me ...... Just today to go ( I actually like my work but I do love my time off :) )

Hope everyone is doing well. Xxx hugs


----------



## Itsychik

Lilly- good luck with your busy day today! Your job sounds amazing!

Starglow- DH and I had the SAME discussion about traveling during the Easter weekend. I REALLY (really, really, REALLY!!) wanted to visit Italy for the weekend (KLM was having a deal for flights for 100 euros to a bunch of destinations)... but he felt that traveling somewhere by plane would be "too risky" and "what if I wasn't feeling well" etc. Boo. I'm all for it though, especially such a short flight! If my family lived closer I would definitely be visiting. We've compromised and are going to Antwerp, Belgium (by car).

I'm hoping to be productive at work today and leave a little early. I got a promotion this week (yay!) which I'm really happy about :)

Hope everyone has a great day... almost weekend!


----------



## Flybee

Lilly - ur job sounds amazing, am very jealous as am stuck with my "lovely" desk job!!

I am flying at 30+2 to Portugal with Easyjet - they need a doctors note but my doc said that would be fine and to pop in that week to pick it up! When I went to Naples the flight on the way back was a nightmare - really busy, REALLY hot and then there was turbulence, none of which helped me as I am quite an anxious flyer - sure it wasnt good for my blood pressure!!! I am hoping Portugal wont be too bad! fingers crossed!

Yet another beautiful day outside, I wish I was out there and not inside!

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Another lovely day, we have been out walking the dog this morning and we are going to set off to the Trafford Centre soon and hopefully buy some good bits and pieces and have our dinner there, missing the peak traffic.

Starglow St Tropez and Fake Bake are both safe in pregnancy, I'm sure there are others available, I just checked which I use. 

Lilly truley jealous - your job seems so glam! Hope you had a fab day :D 

I think I'm going to get a bump support band also, as whilst walking this morning I felt I needed to support bump and it isn't so big yet, it felt a little achey. I have seen them in Boots for around £10 which isn't so bad, think they are by a brand called 'Carriwell' Any one else tried these?

Have a lovely evening all xx


----------



## Starglow

Hi. Im thinking about a bump support band too. 

Oohh my floor is looking good. Gonna check out about new cupboard doors and work top for the kitchen too. Feel strange spending money on our home when we know we're not staying here for ever. Think it's worth it tho for a couple of years. 

My dad just might be able to come in 2 weeks which means I wouldn't need to fly to Dublin. This would be really great. Fingers crossed. Is much rather relax at home. 

Another lot of teaching to do now while the bathroom floor goes in. 

Hubby ordered our tommy tippee microwave steriliser and bottles from
Amazon. Less than half the price in the shops. Arrived today. 
Plus he's found a good car seat from birth to 4 years! £120. Looks huge to me but very comfy x


----------



## Starglow

Hi :) 

So from tomorrow (for me starting a new pregnancy week) baby is measured from head to toe and now measures nearly 15 inches! Wow that's pretty long :) weighing over 2lbs. Can't believe it was four weeks ago I was thinking ooh baby will double in weight and here I am the other side. Fab! 

Might get an hour today to pop into town and see if there's any nice maternity clothes out yet. Seeing The Script tomorrow night in London doing dinner with others before. Be nice to have something other than leggings to wear. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? Everyone feeling ok? Xxx


----------



## Flybee

Hey starglow - ooo enjoy the Script, i hear they are amazing in concert...

Weekend plans, something nice with the hubbie tonight not sure what, we thought cinema but there isnt much out! So probably dinner and a movie at home! Then for the rest of the weekend - RELAXING! I am knackered this week!

I have started Reflexology sessions which are very relaxing.... i had one last night and i was all chilled out but the baby was going nuts! So nice to feel the Lo wriggling around lots

Have a great day everyone and hooray for the sun shining yet again x


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning!

Starglow, that's great news about your floor :) Must be really exciting! I love having 'home improvements' made! And hard to believe that baby is 15 inches!! Wow! And 2 lbs... :) That means I have someone else to blame for all the weight gain :haha:

Enjoy your concert!!

Flybee, hope you enjoy relaxing :) Dinner and a movie is always fun!

Tomorrow we are putting in a new floor (laminate) upstairs in the nursery and the rest of the rooms. We have some friends coming to help DH in the morning with the floor, then in the afternoon we're having a dinner party with everyone (14 people total) which will probably get a little crazy, as everyone is bringing their LO's (5 kids under 2!) and some people will be staying the night. I'm about to run and get some shopping done for tomorrow!

Hope you all have a great weekend :)


----------



## strawberry19

sounds like evryone has been really busy!!! and has busy weekends ahead!! 

not much happeneing for me just work and work! had lovely day today on 2 of my babies turnt up so we had a nice chilled day in the garden :) 

not much planned for the weekend might get a takeaway tonight not sure yet depends what time my wages get transferred to my bank .... my oh has work tomoro morning then we are going for a walk to the woods :) gotta go shopping and then my boss is treating all the staff to a meal out for all our hard work and getting a good result in ofsted report!! :) sunday will be a day to chill!!!

r.e baby stuff only thing we need to do is actually paint and buy some more clothes and fitted sheets for cotbed and moses basket :)


----------



## lolley

I have also had a very hectic week at work, i hoping it slows down a bit from Monday now as the new boy will be permanent and have his support worker with him :)

not sure what the weekend holds for us yet apart from food shopping :(


----------



## aileymouse

hello all! 

My aunty and uncle are down this weekend, they are stay with my mum and dad and we are going to a wildlife park tomorrow. Weather is forecast nice again :)

feeling pretty anxious today, don't know why, I hope tomorrow is better. Also feeling quite dizzy again 

hope you all have a good weekend
xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning all!

My morning began with a dash to the bathroom to be sick... blah. While I've pretty much accepted that this will continue happening a couple times a week until the end of the pregnancy, I still wouldn't mind if it would just stop all together! ;-)

DH is upstairs cleaning (bless him, as I'm munching on cereal and typing on my computer, and doing further absolutely nothing to be helpful so far) and we're getting ready for the first round of friends coming over in 30 minutes to start helping with the new floor upstairs! After this just a few more small things in the nursery (painting stars and a moon on the walls) then we'll be mostly done! Just furniture left, and we're picking most of that up on April 9th :)

The weather here is also predicted to be nice... but so far it's rainy and cold (although it's only 7:30am) but I'm hoping it gets nicer later!

Strawberry, lolley, and ailey-- I hope you all get good weather and get to relax a bit! 

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Starglow

You're still getting sick? That's awful you poor thing. 

It hit me yesterday that I'm six months pregnant. I've been so busy counting the months left that I forgot I was quite pregnant now. It was my bro in law who mentioned it after I'd got home from an hour in town trying on maternity clothes with no luck. My legs and feet were so swollen and agony. 

Taking it easy this morning as I have a long day ahead with travel, walking, dinner and gig, plus drive home. Good fun tho but my body is just tired. 

House looks great :) loving the flooring. Makes the lounge and kitchen look huge. Day off housey stuff today and then it's kitchen changing discussion and painting elsewhere quotes 2moro. 

So Pregnancy notes:
I feel huge. ( hubby is very lovely to me about my new shape which helps. ) I love my bump .... Just can't stand clothes right now lol
I'm very stiff when i get up in the mornings. 

But hey.......... It's all worth it. Only 2 weeks till I see my baby girl in 3d. Yay.


----------



## Mama Afrika

Good morning all! Sounds like you're all having busy weekends. We're having a quiet one, housework today and tomorrow after church we're going to see friends who had a baby this week.

Our baby shopping has stalled for the time being, although we're planning to do some over easter and prepare the nursery then as well. Its so good to know we're almost in the 3rd tri!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Starglow

Same Mamafrica. We plan on getting the rest of the baby things in April when we both have some time off. Cant wait. 

Forgot to say ....... I'm getting tiny stretch marks on my boobs and hips. X


----------



## hch

hey everyone! sorry havent been around have been poorly and im still not 100% ! suffering from a really bad sore throat and cold :( plus just found out my sister has shingles so we have to not see each other for 7 days! im in the last trimester!!!:happydance::happydance: cant believe it! Also i have finally ordered my pram and its coming on monday! i got the silvercross 3d in black! spending my day cleaning ! have already washed all the windows cleaned up stairs and hung out my washing! just down stairs to do now then im going for a bath! catch up later girls xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

it is strange to think we only have 3 months left!! 

starglow he only place ive got stretchies is boobs :( boohooo!!! oh well!! lol

my friends baby should be here today :D shes overdue by a week but had pains last night and as far as ive heard from her partner shes currently sat in a pool getting high off gas n air.. as he puts it!! ..lol


----------



## Starglow

Hch sorry to hear about your Sis and that you're still unwell. 

Strawberry boo to our boobs. 

Something cute this morning..... Baby was reacting to hubby talking to her and then he put his ear to my bump and could hear her heart beat straight away :)


----------



## strawberry19

awww thats so cute :D 

update! friends baby is here!! yaaaay :) finally after being in labour on and off for 5 days!!


----------



## Itsychik

@ Starglow- fortunately the m/s is only a couple times a week... but just when I think "maybe it will go away" is when I get sick again. Ah well. I feel much better now :)

I also know exactly how you feel about already being 6 months! That sounds so far along! I definitely think my bump has grown in the past week or so... I've had 3 random people (that I don't know) come up to me and congratulate me on my pregnancy in the past week! I'm glad that it's clearly a "baby bump" (instead of ppl just thinking I'm fat!) and I'm not so bothered about being "big" but it IS uncomfortable! My belly button is beginning to stretch out and is slowly disappearing... anyone else lost theirs or on their way to losing theirs? Bump is also feeling tighter... think I need to start using the oil!

Strawberry-- congrats on your friends baby! How exciting!

I've just got one stretch mark on my hip so far (it's been there since 12 weeks) and I'm hoping it stays that way :)

hch- I hope you feel 100% better soon! Congrats on ordering your pram :) how exciting!

MamaAfrika- enjoy your relaxing weekend!

I'm off to the store on a "beer run" for the guys who are finishing putting in our floor upstairs! Everything is almost done! :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Hi all

grr the weather is not nice today here :( much cooler, I have the heating on! 
feeling quite lazy today......

Itsy so sorry to hear your still being sick :( not good and Ailey feeling dizzy hope that passes. Hope your happy with your floor :D

Strawbs enjoy your meal out, very nice of your boss & congrats to your poor friend who must be shattered!

Starglow gutted your shopping didn't go well and that your ankles are swollen too :( I'm finding nice odd bits of clothing, my dear friend has given me some maternity clothes today which is lovely as there is some really nice items, doesn't feel right spending so much on clothing that will only last 3 more months. I have tried on some jeans in Next but need to order online as not in store in my size. 

Happy 3rd Tri hch :dance: hope your back to 100% very soon! 

We bought some lovekly bits at Trafford Centre Thursday, H&M do some lovely baby clothes - colourful too for when buying unisex, also got some clothing for bubs in Gap sale and a nice top for me :thumbup:

We have just visited a friend and now sat with the football on non productive day on the house but hopefully get some painting done tomorrow along with some housework.


----------



## Starglow

Hubby sorted out backstage bar passes at the O2 which overlooks the stage. You just chill with drinks before gig and straight into venue. Fantasic. Also the bouncer will come get us so we don't have to queue. Pretty good really. Hubby played the pregnancy card for us. Lol


----------



## foxforce

That's great, is it tonight your gig then? That will make it much more enjoyable for you. Hope you have a really good night! I realised I missed out on the Beady Eye tickets here in Leeds :( gutted


----------



## lilly77

morning all! Sorry i've been out of touch this weekend, been SO tired after my manic work day on Thurs - also had a nasty cold that just won't go away, kids party yesterday and shopping for furniture after.. phew!

Anyway, my bump is getting bigger too, and tighter, though i've been caning the bio oil since 12 weeks! i don't have any stretch marks yet but i didn't get in my last pregnancy so fx this time too. strangely i do have small ones on my hips and inner thighs from growing at puberty, but you can't see them they're really really faint and small. So don't worry if you get them they WILL fade with time, i'd still use bio oil on them though, helps them to fade.

Starglow hope the gig was amazing last night!

Hch, hope you feel better soon, i know, sucks being sick huh! and woohoo to 3rd tri for you! I've been lurking over there the past few days! Can't believe we're in third tri ladies! (well me officially on tues)

Itsy me too, i've got stopped in the street lately by randoms, both who said ' you're having a girl!' weird!! Glad its obvious now though.

Don't know about anyone else but i feel huge lately, my thighs are getting massive, and my bum! I don't mind now obvs but don't want to have loads of weight to lose after... I am eating a lot though, must cut back on the chocs!


----------



## aileymouse

Hope you enjoyed the srcipt starglow.

Lilly, hope you get a nice relaxing day today.

Had a great day yesterday, went to the wildlife and it is so steep, managed to walk around it but was shattered and in bed come 9.30. Amber really enjoyed it too.

Can't believe we are into the 3rd tri, now (or very soon) it seems to have gone so quick. My bump feels tight and heavy already, so dreading the next few weeks. I didn't get any stretchmarks either last time and so far have escaped them, fingers crossed it continues.

xxx


----------



## strawberry19

dunno about anyone else but im bloody knackered today!! going out really took it out of me last night :( wont be doing it again was nice spending time with everyone though!! 
paying for it now just went asda and ended up spending £60 on not alot!!.. friggin hate shopping... think il stick to just buying when we need it from iceland and sainsburys!.. much bloomin cheaper!!...


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi everyone! it's been forever since i've talked with you all! hope everyone is doing well. I'm on spring break this week and my family has come to visit (they own a house about 30 min away from mine!). I don't get to see them often so it's great that they were able to come visit. unfortunately I have an exam the week I get back from spring break so it's not really much of a break. Can't believe third tri is so close!! I keep telling OH "we only have like three months left!" it's so crazy how fast time is going by. we will all be holding our babies before we know it! It's going to be so fun to see who goes into labor first!!!! :D


----------



## hch

https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/2228/27weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us






heres my third tri bump pic! eeeeek! 27 weeks!


----------



## Starglow

Hi. 

Yeah Ashley sometimes 3 months seems no time at all and then other times it feels like ages away!
.... Strawberry .... Yep always exhausted now but I'm going overboard on nesting lol. Constantly doing housework and running around lol

Gig was great last night. I did well considering we were out and busy for 12 hours. 

Hubby had to drag me for a snooze earlier along with him. I got 30 mins sleep , he's sleeping 2 hours so far lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## Starglow

Hch ..... Fab pic. You're still skinny with lovely bump. Lucky u :)


----------



## hch

hahaha i wish! behind that cardigan is a multitude of sins! :lol: 

im going mad with the cleaning too! now i love cleaning but this is a joke! i want to paint my house all the time! OH had to physically stop me from doing more painting today and instead we went to ikea hahaha! i nearly bought new kitchen cupboard doors but resisted but i think im going to get them and paint my kitchen red!


----------



## lilly77

great bump Hch! you look great!! 

DH took another polaroid of me today wearing same thing as my 17 week bump pic - here they both are to compare.

17 weeks and 27 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110327-00093.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hch

lilly i want your arse! fab bump pic hun! :D x


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Hope you all had good weekends. 

Ashley enjoy your spring break, I'm sure you wil lhave some lovely weather to enjoy :cool: 

Starglow glad you had a good concert and lasted the day well. 

Lovely bump pics, although I can only see Lilly's as work puter doesn't always let me view all pictures so I'll see hch's when I get home :D So slim Lilly except for bump

I've had a lazy'ish weekend, dh did some painting yesterday whilst cleaned and then I baked more muffins, raspberry and white chocolate this time :D

Lovely now the days are lighter for longer, summer is on the way! Have a good day all xx


----------



## flumpsmummy

morning ladies, i havnt posted much in here since i joined, so hello again, im not sleeping too good at the min and just feel rubbish by dinnertime, anyone else feel like this? got another week to go before i can moan to the mw. anyways, ill be helping oh out in the garden today.xx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

hch & lilly-- you both look AMAZING! Beautiful bumps!

Foxforce- feel free to send us all some of the muffins you make ;-)

Ashley- Enjoy your break!! I'll bet it's getting warm in FL!

flumps- I've not been sleeping well for several weeks due to pain in my back/hip. My mw suggested visiting a physiotherapist but I haven't called them yet! Might do so this week...

And are we still planning on moving to 3rd trim this week? I know I couldn't WAIT to move from 1st to 2nd trim... but I feel strangely reluctant to move over to 3rd!


----------



## lilly77

hahaha Hch you don't want my bum believe me! covered in black from the side ain't too bad - you should see the wideness from behind :haha: I've always had a slim torso and arms though, its my bum and thighs i tend to put the weight on, hence no full frontal pics!

my mw app is tomorrow, its a bit early i know but i'm meant to be working all of next week so can't make it then. My vein is still worrying me so i'll mention that to her again.
I got my matb1 form last time i saw her, do you think I can request another? Or do they only give you one? 

x


----------



## Flybee

hey everyone, havent been on all weekend so have a few pages to catch up on and will do so soon....

hope you are all ok...

am 27 weeks today wohooo - did we decide when we were moving over to 3rd tri? 

xx


----------



## Flybee

right have caught up now :)

itsychik - sorry you are still getting sick, hope it isnt too bad

starglow - my legs & feet are killing at the end of the day if I have been standing / walking around too much!

hch - we also bought a silvercross 3d in black, we got it ages ago in mothercare as the car seat came free with it!! I hope you are feeling a bit better with your horrid cold...

Lilly - I am also feeling huge, I had to take my wedding ring off at the weekend as my knuckles seem to have swollen slightly and I was worried about it getting completely stuck!

Lilly & hch - lovely bump piccies, I will try and remember to take one tonight

my bump is quite uncomfy at times, LO seems to push its head up into my ribs on my rights side and then kick down into my bladder! It is wierd as can feel the shape of its head when it does it!!

Foxforce - I also had a baking day this weekend, I cooked a victoria sponge and a lemon loaf - my husband wasnt impressed as he is on a diet!!

Anyone else agree that it is an inappropriate time for him to be dieting and losing weight!?!?


----------



## strawberry19

haha deffo inappropriate time to be dieting for him flybee!! lol


----------



## Flybee

exactly strawberry - he is getting slimmer and I am growing day by day! Hardly fair!!


----------



## Itsychik

Flybee- haha... last year when we were planning our wedding, I spent more than 10 months dieting and exercising. DH never ONCE went to the gym or worked out, and he just ate the healthier things that I made for dinner... and HE lost 10 lbs and I lost NOTHING!! I was super annoyed.

Although if your DH is dieting, you should just enjoy every unhealthy thing right in front of him :haha: "Are you suuuuuuuuuuuuuure you don't want and chocolate/chips/cake etc...?"


----------



## Starglow

This nesting thing is crazy! It has me hyper on cleaning and decorating, organising and planning. OMG I'm actually wrecking my own head. My poor hubby can't keep up lol. 

Decided it's too expensive to change our kitchen considering we plan on moving in a couple of years. Just waiting on a quote now for painting the hall, lounge and kitchen which if we go ahead with will be done this coming weekend. So hard choosing the right colours. Be fab to get it done. It's too big a job for us and it'll be worth it to have all the woodwork done properly. Just testing various colours at the mo. Then apart from buying a dishwasher and new lamps along with nursary curtains etc , it's onto the remaining baby stuff. I feel like a money tree!

The boobs have taken on a life of their own haha! 
I listened to baby heartbeat this morning :) ( on stethoscope straight away)
Definitely on another level with tiredness
Feel like I am hyper mentally but physically exhausted. 
I'm amused by all this pregnancy stuff. :) it's only temporary. 

Hope everyone is ok. Those who've been unwell .... Sending hugs 

X


----------



## Starglow

Hi ladies ..... 

A thought this morning .....baby is about 15 inches long now head to toe and will grow on average an inch per week for the next 4 weeks. That's crazy long! Last night I left the measuring tape ( one of the hard metal ones) upright at 15 inches with a note attached saying ' Dear Daddy, this is how long I an now, love baby'. Hubby loved it lol x


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

That was so sweet Starglow :D Fancy coming up to mine and doing some nesting here?? :winkwink: I want to nest but haven't the energy!

Lilly hope you have a good mw appointment, and some suggestions about your vein.

Flybee happy 27 weeks, happy 27 weeks to us all who are today yay :dance: 

My lil bubs was super active last night in the evening through to odd times when I woke in the night also. My rib/side pain was particularly bad last night also, luckily it eases once I'm in bed.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Starglow

Ooh rib pain is awful Foxforce. I get hubby to rub my back which helps. The nesting thing is mad. If i don't get on with things I get really frustrated so I do what I can, exhaust myself lol and then flop. Hubby is actually handling it very well considering I'm yelling at him to help while I'm on fire with whatever I'm doing hehe! Hardly slept last night and heartburn is getting worse at night. 

Better get ready for work. X


----------



## Flybee

Itsychik said:


> Flybee- haha... last year when we were planning our wedding, I spent more than 10 months dieting and exercising. DH never ONCE went to the gym or worked out, and he just ate the healthier things that I made for dinner... and HE lost 10 lbs and I lost NOTHING!! I was super annoyed.
> 
> Although if your DH is dieting, you should just enjoy every unhealthy thing right in front of him :haha: "Are you suuuuuuuuuuuuuure you don't want and chocolate/chips/cake etc...?"

That is exactly what I am doing!! Hahaha I baked this weekend and since then he keeps eating the cakes - my wicked plan worked :happydance:


----------



## Flybee

Starglow - my boobs have also taken on a life of their own, they are huge!! Not impressed!! Hope they shrink after breastfeeding!!

I am also absolutely shattered and struggling to get up for work in the mornings now - only 2 months left in the office - hooray

Hope everyone else is OK and happy 27 weeks to everyone for today xx


----------



## lilly77

Hey guys - happy 27 weeks to meeeee and all the rest of you who hit the 3rd tri milestone today! Woohoo, on to a new trimester can you believe it!

I'm off to aqua aerobics now (for the 1st time, don't know what to expect!!!) I'm worried i'm eating too much sugar - i'm craving chocolate and cakes and now more cellulite is rearing its ugly head - have to watch it! So I have to do some form of exercise, haven't been to the gym since before my holiday, been feeling so lazy.

Also got my MW app today, getting my bloods done - which I hate - so DH is coming with me bless him. 

hope y'all have a beautiful day!xx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Happy 27 weeks to everyone, only 13 weeks to go! I am hating work more and more, really counting down to the end of May when I'll be free to finish my shopping and to nest!


----------



## strawberry19

hope everyone is well happy 27weeks to those who are 27 weeks today :) very exciting isnt it!! :)


----------



## Flybee

Mama Afrika said:


> Happy 27 weeks to everyone, only 13 weeks to go! I am hating work more and more, really counting down to the end of May when I'll be free to finish my shopping and to nest!

hey - i am also hating work more and more - it is painfuyl having to drag myself out of bed each morning and cant wait to finish... 
my boss wanted me to stay longer but have decided i am going to finish a week earlier than i told him - will wait until close to the time to let him know tho!!!


----------



## strawberry19

i cant wait to finish work!! it is a big drag now isnt it!! so glad i only work half days the kids are gettign bit heavy to pick up my boss is having to get someone in to help me because i cant physically do everything i need to do now


----------



## Itsychik

Hi All! Happy 27 weeks :happydance:

Yesterday DH and I were like... theoretically, we'll be "full term" in 11 weeks! I am SO ready for it to be June already!!

Starglow-- I have periodic bursts of cleaning. Past couple of weeks have been a little lazy-er though. On April 9th we're going to be picking up the nursery furniture so I'm hoping my 'nesting' will really pick up AFTER that when I can be most productive :)

Flybee- glad to see you're teaching your DH a lesson about dieting at inappropriate times!

Lilly- Enjoy the aqua aerobics! I did this (pre-pregnancy) and thought it was fun (I love being in the pool!)

MamaAfrika- I also can't wait until the end of May to stop working!! 2 months to go!

Foxforce/Starglow- I completely agree on the rib pain! It's awful! Mine usually starts near the end of the afternoon then lasts until I lay down. Heartburn has also been getting worse (it woke me up for the first time this weekend!) boo...


----------



## foxforce

Well I got quite a shock when I have just done today's 27 week picture compared to last weeks..... both bump and bum have grown considerably! :shock: I knew I had grown but not so much :wacko: 
Notice how the dog is lingering in both pictures lol he is my shadow, sorry the pictures are both shaped the same bit more difficult to tell
 



Attached Files:







26 wks.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









27 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Itsychik

Wow Foxforce! definitely a noticable difference! Does it feel much different, since it's changed so quickly?

A colleague at work today was looking at me and goes, "you know... you're getting bigger and bigger everyday!" I was like "umm... thanks?" :haha: He was trying to be nice...


----------



## hch

happy 27 weeks girls!:happydance::happydance:


i got my pram today and was excited to put it together! took me a bloody age as the instructions are far to complicated for a pregnant woman and a 4 year old! :haha: but after a few hours and video watching we got there in the end! 

https://img215.imageshack.us/img215/1048/newpram.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


i bloody love it!



bad news is that OH has a sickness bug and an ear infection so im at his beck and call! :dohh: funny how when its the other way round nooone is at my beck and call! :nope:

anyway im feeling almost better , the baby is the hiccuping champion and today he was being naughty and dragging his leg right across my belly! ouchy!

fab bump foxforce! lovely and neat :) hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## lilly77

Great pram hch! oooh i can't wait to get mine.

Foxforce beauty of a bump! so funny your dog is lingering in both pics too;-)

I agree with some of you about stopping working - can't wait too! I love my job but it'll be so nice to be wondering around shopping/seeing friends and not feeling guilty about not working.


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

sorry i am still hiding away, I am trying to keep up with you all when i get the chance. I was hoping work would settle down a bit now the new boy is with us permenantly but no chance ! I am now running round after his support worker making sure she has done everything for him as well as my own girls :(

so I am too counting down until we can finish work!

Happy 27 weeks to those that have hit 3rd tri :happydance:

everyone has fab bumps :thumbup:

hch- ur pram is gorgeous, looks so comfy and i love your kitchen :)


----------



## Mama Afrika

Flybee said:


> Mama Afrika said:
> 
> 
> Happy 27 weeks to everyone, only 13 weeks to go! I am hating work more and more, really counting down to the end of May when I'll be free to finish my shopping and to nest!
> 
> hey - i am also hating work more and more - it is painfuyl having to drag myself out of bed each morning and cant wait to finish...
> my boss wanted me to stay longer but have decided i am going to finish a week earlier than i told him - will wait until close to the time to let him know tho!!!Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one, I'm even dreading going back to work after maternity leave!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Nice pram hch, I'm hoping to get ours next month.


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Itsy it doesn't really feel any more different maybe just that lo is more active. Which is why I was so surprised when comparing the pictures! 

I can't see hch's pram as at work and it doesn't like me to look at some piccies. Will have a peak when at home, I'm sure it's swish from what everyone has said :D

Lolley sorry your work is sounding stressful :hug: any news on your position for after maternity leave?

I too can't wait to finish work, I was doing a 3 day week all March and to go back to 4 days next week will be awful (I work extra hours in my 4 days so I can have Friday off) I feel it's going to be really hard when May is here :(

Awful dull day today, hope everyones day goes well x


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhhh lovely pram hch. Great bump Foxforce. 

95 days to go for me! Someone told me yesterday my bump has dropped. I think it depends what I wear. Tells me I look ready to pop and in the same breath told me I'll get so much bigger. Lol. Ok!!!!!

Have a great day all x


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all, woke up in a bad mood this morning, got a sore throat, hardly slept and feel dizzy. Not helping that my daughter is waving her fairy wand in my face....roll on 4.30 when husband is home.

lovely bump foxforce, really need to pull my finger out and do a bump picture.

Hch, I love your pram. x


----------



## Starglow

I woke on the wrong side of the bed when my leggings wouldn't dry in time for work. Hense I'm wearing maternity tights that are falling down! Arg. No time to dry my hair and feel yucky. Also left hubby with man flu who's off for blood tests. Then after rushing my first student didn't bother showing up when I was doing him the favour of moving his lesson! I swear I'm gonna just buy bigger sized normal clothes as I can't do with my tiny selection at the mo. ( rant lol) 

Hope you're ok Aileymouse 

Back to work. X


----------



## Starglow

Hopefully my bad mood will lift rant rant rant x


----------



## strawberry19

go shopping and treat yourself to some nice new clothes hun itl make you feel better having things that fit propery :)


----------



## Flybee

foxforce - great bump

I am also getting rib pains as on the right side baby seems to try and get it feets or head depending on the day right up into them!! Very uncomfy!

Mama afrika - i am also dreading going back to work after maternity leave, am trying to convince my husband i dont have to but he isnt having any of it!!

hch - that is the same pram we bought, mine is getting delivered at the beginning of June though, so thanks for the heads up on it being a nightmare to put together :)


----------



## Flybee

aileymouse & starglow - sorry you are in bad moods today, i was ok until i got into the office and then it puts me in a grump... my staff are constantly moaning about everything thing at the moment and really having to stop myself telling them to shut up!

LO has been quite active this afternoon, constantly kicking me in the ribs - lovely!

Lilly - hope your midwife appointment went ok, i have mine next weds for bloods! yukky


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Hun. Not helping hubby has flu of some sort and been for blood tests and loads of my students are sick! (still coming for singing lessons!?!)

I feel jet lagged and I'm still working. Looking forward to bed tonight and a fresh day tomorrow. Feeling negative isn't me it's horrible. 

Strawberry think I'll go shopping in Friday after work. X


----------



## lolley

foxforce no news yet from work for me :( think it will be a little while! but dh has had redundancy letters given out today also they have meetings on friday, so its not looking good for us at all, we may be both out of a job :(

Starglow i am going shopping for clothes the weekend too, i feel massive all of a sudden and very heavy :(


----------



## lilly77

hope everyone's feeling better now, those that have had crappy days :flower:
Lolley i'm so sorry what your'e going through, how stressful. FX'd for you that everything will be ok :hugs:

My MW app yesterday went well - had my bloods done, OW! Was really achey and painful.. I'm so squeamish I hate having them done.
All is ok though, nothing I can do about the vein - normal apparently.

So I have the worst baby brain... when the receptionist asked me name I just stood there blankly and said 'um...' for ages.. THEN they gave the little bottle you have to wee in, well I took it to the toilet, sat down, had a wee, with the bottle still in my handbag!! DOH! I felt so stupid, i'm just in a daze lately!
I've also been craving sweet things, carbs, cakes, biscuits. I'm a bit worried i'm going to blow up into a hefalump. anyone else been craving stuff?

My LO kicks down low all the time, she's still breech, but has plenty of time to move. Only 5 % of babies don't move so i'm not overly worried just yet. But I haven't had any rib kicking at all, its all on my bladder which is just lovely! grrr, hope she turns soon!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi All!

Just a quick update... starglow & ailey-- I hope you both are in a better mood this evening! Starglow, keeping my fingers crossed that you don't get sick also!

Lolley- I'm so sorry to hear about your jobs! :( you must be under a lot of stress! I keep hearing about so many people being made redundant and this is awful timing. I hope everything works itself out soon :hugs:

Lilly- glad to hear the vein is "normal" although it still sucks that it's giving you problems! I'm beginning to hate the term "normal." People keep saying things like that to me, and don't seem to understand that "normal" doesn't mean it's not a pain in the butt!! (in my my case, the ribs!)

Strawberry & Flybee... hope you both had a good day!

I just got home from a work meeting (it lasted until after 10.00pm! Then an hour drive home...) and I'm heading up to bed soon. Two more months left of work! Almost there!


----------



## Starglow

Ditto to Itsychiks post ! I'd be saying the same to everyone. 
Thanks everyone too. 

Boo tho think I'm getting sick :( massive sore throat. Can barely swallow (no tonsils but could be imbedded tonsillitis) and all stuffed up. Boo. May have to bite the bullet and take most of tomorrow off and pop to doctor too. I'll have to teach at least 2-3 hours tho as it's exam students and last lessons before. Cannot believe I'm sick. Boo. Just don't have time for this and won't be paid if I don't work. But I'm not taking any chances. Pregnancy means lower immune systems and longer recovery so if rest is on order then so be it. 

Bring on Easter holls :)


----------



## Flybee

Morning!

Lolley - sorry to hear what you are going through must be a nightmare, I hiope everything works itself out for you.

Lilly - glad to hear MW went ok and that the bloods were OK. I am also craving sweet stuff but that isnt new I have had that for months, I have to have my daily chocolate fix which was never the case before I was pregnant!

Itsychik - sorry to hear you had such a late meeting, that would have destroyed me, I am running out the office door at 5.30 these days and shattered when i get home...

I hate my job this week and cant wait to finish, it is demanding and they have unrealistic expectations of what can be done in what time! Grrrr thank god it is almost friday...

I had a good evening yesterday, went swimming and did 16 lengths and was then knackered and then went off to pregnancy yoga which was good - I slept really well last night apart from the usual tossing and turning and kicking husband! 

Does anyone else get annoyed with their other halves at night time!??! he is driving me insane!!

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Itsychik

haha Flybee, does your husband kick at night?! That's actually probably really annoying... I end up feeling guilty as I wake DH up often (on accident) with all my turning/pillow re-positioning, going to the toilet, etc. I also usually go to sleep a lot later than he does (we'll go to bed around the same time, but I usually read for another hour and he's out immediately!)

Is anyone being 'kicked' awake by their LO? I actually don't have any problems with this (yet) but I'm wondering how far along people usually are before this actually becomes a problem...


----------



## Flybee

Itsychik said:


> haha Flybee, does your husband kick at night?! That's actually probably really annoying... I end up feeling guilty as I wake DH up often (on accident) with all my turning/pillow re-positioning, going to the toilet, etc. I also usually go to sleep a lot later than he does (we'll go to bed around the same time, but I usually read for another hour and he's out immediately!)
> 
> Is anyone being 'kicked' awake by their LO? I actually don't have any problems with this (yet) but I'm wondering how far along people usually are before this actually becomes a problem...

Hey - he doesnt kick but he does roll onto his back into the middle of the bed! I then try and move him back and he gets the right grump hehe
He also wants to cuddle! I love him very much but night time isnt the time to drape himself over me when i am already boiling hot and uncomfy and his dead weight is heavy! I feel bad as he is feeling very neglected at the moment but sleeping isnt easy anyhow without all of this!! :shrug:

I am not being woekn by LO at all, in fact most nights when I wake LO is really quiet and not really kicking or moving...

LO is on the move today am sure it is doing somersaults and changing position constantly today!


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies hope everyone is well!! :) 
nearly the weekend for us all .. yay :)


----------



## Mama Afrika

@Flybee I'm impressed with your swimming, I bought pregnancy exercise dvds and did them exactly one. No motivation / energy / constant aches and pains are my excuses!

Well its official, DH will be unemployed as of 5 May. He's started looking for jobs so hopefully he'll find something before our (limited) savings run out. I thank God that I get full pay for 26 weeks when I start maternity leave otherwise I would've had to leave an infant and go back to work early.


----------



## Mama Afrika

Oh, forgot to say, we're going for our first NHS antenatal class tonight, hope its good.


----------



## strawberry19

let us know how it goes mama afrika sorry to here about your hubbys job hope he finds something soon!!

is anyone else doing antenatal classes?? was told by my midwife to look into it but umm i havent lol!


----------



## Flybee

thanks mama afrika - to be fair that is the only time i have swum since being pregnant, i keep meaning to go at least once a week but it just doesnt happen!
sorry to hear about your husbands job, hopefully something will come up soon for you both.

i am doing antenatal classes with NCT and they start at the beginning of May - I am very excited / nervous about them....

let us know how the 1st class goes mama afrika

hooray for friday tomorrow - bring on the weekend and some sleeping time!!


----------



## lilly77

my LO kicks me at night ALL the time, last night she did a really funny move that felt like she was stretching out her arms and legs at the same time, I had things poking out my tummy on both sides at the same time, felt SO weird! bless her, i'm so excited to meet her now i just hope time doesn't drag from now til June.

so excited to meet my baby bean!!!!!!!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Mine kicks all night too, it sometimes feels like an alien inside me!

We really enjoyed the antenatal class. It was over 2 hours, first hour with a physiotherapist talking about the effects of pregnancy on the body and how to manage them e.g. Spd, cramps, pelvic floor exercises. The second hour was with a midwife talking about the onset of labour. It was really beneficial for DH, he's massaging my feet as we speak as he appreciates what I'm going through now.


----------



## Flybee

lilly - my LO seems to stretch out to the side all the time! Quite uncomfy but love being able to feel bum & head (am guessing here!!) It also seems to try and get its head / bum up into my ribs every day now!

Mine is quite quiet at night time occassionally I will wake up and feel little kicks but nothing too hectic!

Mama afrika - am glad the class went well, cant wait to start my NCT classes, apparently in the 1st one they take the husbands away and put loads of food / water into a carrier bag which will be the additional weight we should be carrying at full term, will be interesting to see hubbies reaction! I am struggling already with the extra weight!


----------



## strawberry19

well its april already girlies :) eeeek not long now


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhh exciting :) and 3rd tri for me 2moro :) yay


----------



## strawberry19

yay for you hun :) its weird being in third tri i havent posted much in there but it weird being in the same part as ladies who are giving birth and what not!! will be us soon!


----------



## Itsychik

haha Strawberry, I agree with you! I've been slowly transitioning over to 3rd trim in the past week, and it seems full of people going into labour and posting birth stories! I love reading about what to expect, but I feel so out-of-my-league!

MamaAfrika- maybe my DH should take that class... if that will get him to massage my feet afterwards :haha: sweet of your DH!


----------



## foxforce

hi everyone

Lolley so sorry to hear about your dh getting redundancy letter, hope the meeting went well today fx'd for you both you must be quite stressed! 

Lilly glad your vein is 'normal' and mw appoint went well I think we all have dozy moments more than normal the moment though! 

Mama so sorry to hear your dh is going to be out of his employment :hugs: good luck to him for finding another job, fx'd for you guys also

I'm lucky so far lo isn't keeping me awake yet but it is very active at night just not through the night whilst sleeping thankfully and becoming higher up also, going to ask mw on monday how to figure out which way lo is laid if I can

Not going to antenatal, we decided after speaking to friends about what happens.

Got the Fisher Price Rainforest Mobile on offer in Tesco's today think it was £24 so great buy as some places sell for £44, very happy with that!

Hope everyone is well today and Starglow is feeling better xx


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all, very productive day today, went a bought a greenhouse! woop, I'm actually a bit too excitied about it...

Going on a date with husband tonight :) we are going to pizza express, I've been craving one of their pizzas for so long now! Even bought a new outfit to wear, ok so it was only a vest top and new cardy and necklace...

Mama afrika glad you enjoyed the classes. I'm not bothering this time round, I still remember it from last time. 

Is eveyone into the 3rd Tri now?? xx


----------



## Mama Afrika

@lolley I pray that something will work out for you both, I know how you must be feeling.


----------



## lilly77

hey everyone
god i'm sooooo exhausted today. did a shoot for Now magazine, tons of makeup, models, me on my feet all day, my lower back was killing me!! everyone commented on my bump though which was nice, they all wanted to feel it! Luckily i'm not bothered by bump touchers.
Foxforce i'm not going to antenatal or nct either. I didn't go before with Kai, only after I went to a post natal group. I have lots of friends who are having babies along with me so i'm sure i won't be too lonely, plus i'm starting pregnancy yoga!

Yeah i haven't posted in third tri yet, well i've replied on a few things .. but it's weird being in there! Roll on summer and our sweet little summer cupcakes  x


----------



## Starglow

I really should find a pregnancy yoga class too. Used to love yoga. Also should go do aqua fit with this ex army guy who's amazing but not sure I'd be seen in a swimsuit lol. 

Feeling lots better. Still all stuffed up but I took the day off yesterday to recover and stopped painkillers. Hubby still really sick with flu. 

Bit of housework to do then I'm having a girlie day with a bestie. 

Forcing myself to calm down on the nesting thing. A bit of mess isn't the end of the world lol. 

My baby kicks usually very first thing, a little throughout the day and again in the evening. Not disrupting my sleep as of yet. Woohoo just 1 week till my 3d scan. So looking forward to it. :) 

Hopefully I'll find some clothes today after a yummy lunch. 

It was a tough week ..... Apart from being ill, it would have been my mums birthday and the anniversary of her passing plus today is 7 years since her funeral. Mothers day tomorrow! Phew! But I came home during the week to a massive bouquet of flowers in mums memory and mothersday from bump and hubby. Awwww. How lovely. 

Hope you all have a great day. Take it easy everyone xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Aww Starglow, must be difficult for you. Hope you have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. Looking on the bright side today and at least I'm feeling a bit better. How are you?


----------



## Starglow

2 Apr 2011 - 8 Apr 2011

Awwwww look what my app says: ( quite a relief about surviving in the outside world):flower:

Your Baby
Are you dreaming about your baby? This week, your baby may be dreaming about you, too. Brain wave activity measured in a developing fetus shows different sleep cycles, including the rapid eye movement phase, the stage when dreaming occurs.

By now, your baby, who weighs in at about two and a half pounds and stands  or rather lies  at almost 16 inches (measured head to toe) has added blinking to his or her growing bag of tricks. (Outside in the real world, blinking is necessary to help keep foreign objects out of the eyes.) Other impressive new talents being added to your baby's roster in the womb include coughing, more intense sucking, and, perhaps most important, better breathing.

The good news is that babies born this week, though premature, have an excellent prognosis because their lungs have reached the point (for the most part) of maturity  so you too can breathe a little easier now. Of course, it's still best if a baby doesn't check out of that uterine hotel just yet  there's still a lot of growing and maturing to do over the next 12 weeks.


----------



## Itsychik

aww Starglow :hugs: I'm sorry this is a rough week for you... but I'm glad you're feeling better and I hope your hubby is better soon too!

Hope everyone has a great weekend! The weather in NL today is expected to be 20 degrees (almost 70 degrees farenheit!) and sunny! :) Looking forward to it...


----------



## Itsychik

haha Starglow... "it's still best if a baby doesn't check out of that uterine hotel just yet..." how cute!

16 inches... it's hard to imagine baby that big!!

I'm hoping baby makes an appearance around 38 weeks :) The chances are unlikely, but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Starglow

I know!!!!!! Hehe. 

Well ladies I made my first thread in third tri earlier! You should all come over and mob the place while there's an 'early 3rd tri' thread going lol. Safety in numbers and all that haha! 

Eek 3rd tri!


----------



## strawberry19

oooh im onna go peek


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Sorry about this been a rough week Starglow how lovely of your dh though, very thoughtful of him :D Hope you have a productive day shopping! 

Itsy wow that's a great forecast for you in NL I hope it comes true, they forecasted a good day yesterday for us here but it turned out to be so windy and cloudy :( It is warm here but cloudy and threatening to rain, oh well.

I haven't been doing my pregnancy yoga for a few weeks now, always something else that needs to be done. I must get back into it. 
I'm just making egg and hash brown butties before the afternoons football, both my team and dh's are on tv so it may be lively in our house, good job the neighbours are away! 

Hope you all have a good weekend, speak soon xx


----------



## Starglow

Oooooohhhhh I bought under the bump black jeans and a black wrap cardi from mamas and papas with discount. Yay! OMG tho my feet are swollen from Shopping all day. Shattered. Nice to be home x


----------



## foxforce

Yay congrats on the purchases! :dance: I ordered some jeans from asos the other day as having a nightmare getting some that fit how I want from Next, M&P's etc. Fx'd they fit ok I've gone for the boyfriend fit.

I have found my ankles to be swelling slightly these last couple of days but more my left side. 

Oh and forgot to say ordered my change bag a Storksak Elizabeth, so happy got the one I was really loving, can't wait till it comes :cloud9:


----------



## Starglow

Cool! 
Well these ones are very light weight straight leg. Yay. Good luck with your jeans. These were the first trousers to fit in ages.

I tried on so many non maternity clothes - floaty skirts and tops and nothing worked well! Going up sizes just makes me look huge and then there's acres of material at the back lol. Thinking I'll keep stretching my own clothes and have The excuse to buy more after baby lol


----------



## foxforce

I know I have realised that I'd rather wear fitted maternity clothes as they don't make you look fat and frumpy! Any excuse to buy more clothes huh I am surprised at how much I have bought I didn't think I would buy this much but comfort is main aim.


----------



## Starglow

Well we have another 3 months to go still plus afterwards! It's important to feel good I think. I really want a long skirt still with elasticated waist and one that's not see through lol


----------



## aileymouse

I've hardly bought any maternity clothes, although I did buy some linen trousers off ebay the other day. I'm too poor to splash out.

Just found out this evening that my next door neighbour is pregnat, we just bumped into each other at sainsburys. We kinda keep ourselves to ourselves but I think I should invite her over for a cuppa and baby talk! She's 24 weeks pregnant, so not far behind x


----------



## Starglow

That's amazing! Your babies might grow up together x


----------



## aileymouse

Happy Mothers day to you all, hope you are all doing something nice!

I woke up to a nice wet patch on my nightie...lovely leaky boobs!

Just sat in bed with the netbook and a cuppa xx


----------



## lilly77

happy mothers day to you all!!! Mothers to be for some!! :flower:

Starglow hope you're ok, sorry you had a rough week. :hug: to you 

Re maternity clothes, i'm not buying anymore, I know they'll go straight in the bin/back of wardrobe afterwards and like Ailey i'm too poor to splash out anymore! I'm just improvising with my own clothes and wearing a lot of leggings and tights! Am cutting my existing tights at the top as maternity ones are £10!!

Girls i'm slightly worried about my weight gain after reading that thread in third tri. A lot of ladies seem to have put on way less weight than I have at this stage, I'm nearly 28 weeks and have gained about 14lbs!! Because i'm tall I tend to carry weight well and can put on a stone or lose it without it being too obvious, so everyone says i look well but I can really feel it around my hips bum and thighs. I don't want to end up with loads to lose afterwards and feel bad about myself. Pics of abbey clancy in the papers in size 8 jeans a week after the birth don't help either!
I guess as i work in the fashion industry its very fickle and based on how you look and i work around a lot of stick thin models... am I just being shallow?
How much have you all gained so far?

Anyway I just had a piece of clotted cream fudge for breakfast (present from DS) so i'm hardly helping matters am i!! :haha:


----------



## Starglow

A stone isn't much!!!! Especially if you're tall. I haven't weighed myself at all because I know I'd get upset. Ive always been really careful, or losing weight and always feel fab at a UK size 10 (sometimes 8 on top). I feel huge. Bum, legs, arms and double chin :( really feel crappy but keep telling myself I'll have the summer to get back in shape walking with lo every day. I'm 'trying' to eat better but still feel I'm eating too much. 

You have an amazing figure and I'm sure you'll be back to yourself really soon after. Thing is we know our own bodies and it doesn't matter what others tell you it's how we feel Inside. 

X


----------



## Starglow

Also remember a lot of that weight is water. I read our legs get heavier to support the extra weight of the bump.


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce. I forgot to say well done on bag purchase. I must look into them. My just us getting longer lol. 

And happy mothers day to everyone x


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

re maternity clothes: I bought a few the week we learned I was pregnant (I was TOO excited not to!). I bought 2 pairs of pants/trousers (1 jeans & 1 gray work pants). Then on my trip to the U.S. in Feb I bought 2 more pairs of work pants, capri jeans, and a few shirts (and by "pants" I mean trousers :) ) So in total I have 5 pairs of pants, 6 maternity shirts, and I bought some "maternity underwear." Seriously the most comfortable things ever. I think in total I spent less than 100 euros (I have no idea how that translates into pounds). I'm thinking this will be enough to get me through the summer :)

Re weight gain: Lilly, I absolutely agree with Starglow! You look beautiful and have an amazing figure. I think we're always most critical with ourselves since we're painfully aware of where the weight is acccumulating. I saw a post in 2nd trim a little while ago where LOTS of ladies who were between 20 - 25 weeks had already gained 10 - 15 lbs. According to several websites I've seen, our "baby weight" (i.e. everything from baby, water retention, extra blood, amniotic fluid, etc) right about now is already at like 8 lbs. So 14 is DEFINITELY not much when you take that into account!

And a lot of what isn't posted on those forums is what the women weighed pre-pregnancy. So far I've gained about 8 lbs (most in the past month) but I was a US size 14 pre-pregnancy, so it's logical that because I was already bigger than you that I would gain less (I'm hoping to be one of those women who weighs less after having a baby than pre-pregnancy! :haha:). I don't think you're being shallow at all. I think it's harder especially when you're used to having a certain figure and (as you said) being surrounded by tall, thin models that can't be helping your self-esteem much! But I think you're absolutely on the right track, and I'm sure you'll lose it super fast after the birth :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

Oh yea, and Happy Mother's Day to the U.K. ladies!

In the U.S. (and in NL) Mother's Day isn't until May 8th this year. When is Father's Day in the U.K.? DH and I were just asking ourselves whether we think LO will be here by then! (in the U.S./NL Father's Day is June 19th this year). That would be awesome if he is!


----------



## foxforce

Hi all and Happy Mother's day to all x

Thanks Starglow it's a nice weight off to know I have the bag sorted lol

Ailey that was a nice mother's day pressie for you to wake up to :winkwink: 

Lilly re the weight gain, I stepped on some scales at another station the other day as they were just there and with coat etc on I was just touching on 10 stone, pre preganancy I was 8 stone 9lbs approx so I have put about the same as you on and I'm not as tall at 5'5. Like Itsy said you look amazing in your pictures so don't stress, I think it's something we should just be getting on with trying not to be too indulgent (hard I know) and just get out strolling with our babies as much as possible after the birth. :thumbup:

Itsy Father's Day here in UK is in June around 16th I think so close to yours.

Any one doing anything special today for those who are already Mummies? We are taking my parents out for dinner this evening as a surprise, she thinks we are coming over to cook at their house.


----------



## Starglow

Well we've just decided to make our own pizza tonight. Hubby's pizza is amazing! He's up and about but still not very well. My sore throat has gone and I just am stuffed up now. 

Can't wait for next weekend when the Easter holidays start. My dad is coming over as he's doing really well so we'll have the weekend off with him including scan, his birthday dinner and chilling out. Then the baby buying starts for me. Im gonna get as much as possible off my list before hubby is off too. Then we'll buy the carseat and bulkier items that need joint decisions :) I want to have everything bought by end if April (or at least picked/ordered). Then I'll sort my hospital bag out. I can only cope if I'm organised lol. 

Little girl was kicking through the night last night which is a first. I love it :)


----------



## lolley

Happy mothers day everyone :)

clothes - i have been really cheap and brought most of my stuff from ebay although everything i have brought has been new with tags, I have saved a fortune :)

re weight - i also agree with starglow and itsy - lilly you look fab and i also agree we are most critical of ourself. I think you will loose it really quick after as you are so tiny. I am the same as itsy, i was a uk 14 to begin with but i lost 7lbs in the first couple of months so it seems like i have only put on 3 after my pre pregnancy weight but really i have put on 10lbs all together.

hope everyone is having a good weekend and is feeling well :flower:


----------



## lolley

oh and itsy- fathers day is the 19th here too this year :)

foxforce- we are going out for dinner and where we are going all the mommies eat free :) think 11 of us are going so should be nice.

I had a fab present off my boys, it is my moms bday on the 14 and i am taking her to Hoar cross Hall - Eden day spa for the day so hubby booked the beautiful bump package for me, I cant wait they taylor a massage to each stage of pregnancy :)


----------



## foxforce

Just been reading a thread in 3rd tri about Natural Ways to start labour, have a read of this link, if only a cupcake could start things huh :shrug: Be truely Cupcakes for us here!

https://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/whats_hot/cupcakes-that-may-help-induce-labor-20110401-md


----------



## foxforce

Lolley that sounds like a great place to go, we are going to a delicious curry place, it says all Mothers get a gift, I'm going to try blag one lol

The beautiful bump package sounds amazing :D How lovely


----------



## Starglow

I actually don't believe this! My flipping new jeans won't stay up :( I move or sit down and my ass is on show. Ffs!
Right UK ladies where are the best maternity knickers?


----------



## foxforce

I haven't bought any matty knickers yet, just got some larger size low waisted briefs from m&s those that look like tiny hot pants.

Sorry your jeans aren't staying up :hug: so annoying not getting clothes that don't fit right


----------



## lilly77

ah thanks sweet girls... for squashing my weight worry.. I guess i'm thinking about it as i'm hungry all the time, and only want cakes! will try to stay off them.. hard though. plus i never put on this much weight with my son, although by the end i did gain 2 1/2 stone.

starglow i'm very jealous of your pending 4d scan!! i really want one but hubby says downright no as we've had so many already.. please post your pic here, can't wait to see it! Re knickers i'm just getting the next size up. in my mind there's nothing worse than tight uncomfy underwear to make you feel horrible and fat! I've got giant knickers, so comfortable.

hope everyones had a lovely mothers day. My boys have spoilt me, beautiful flowers, box of cornish fudge - and DH just made a roast beef dinner with yorkshire pud. Have sticky toffee pudding later.. yum. (not worrying about weight today!!!)

Bean's been moving around lots today. i am feeling SO in love with her already, i literally can't wait to see her.. i daydream about her all the time!

Those on team yellow, foxforce and flybee... do you wonder every day what LO will be? Do you have any thoughts? so exciting :happydance:

xx


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi again everyone! I'm starting to feel like an outsider and getting a little lonely since I never post in here anymore. I actually feel sort of odd posting even now! So I'm going to try and come in more often. Thankfully I only have a month left of school, so the last two months I'll be able to spend with you guys without worrying about my schoolwork!! Spring break weather was AWFUL! We had our first storm of the year and it was one of the worst thunderstorms this area has seen in years. We had several tornadoes, and I actually got STUCK in Sam's because the store lost power and the reports of tornadoes were just coming in! (Not sure if you guys know what Sams is, it's a huge bulk discount store) Tornadoes are pretty rare around here, we usually have water spouts but these tornadoes were moving in a path pretty far from the water, touching down every now and then. Florida is definitely getting warm, we have a high of 87 today, but before anyone gets jealous remember that our storms are awful. I live in Tampa, which is the LIGHTNING CAPITAL of the US!! Thankfully, hurricanes seem to stay away from my area lol

To all who weren't feeling daily movement - are you guys feeling your LOs now? Sorry if it's been discussed, I've missed WAY too much. My little girl gave her first real kick to the ribs today - WOW! definitely something I could do without. She had a period of about 20 minutes where she got super hyper for no reason at all and made me so sore!

Has anyone's belly button popped out? Mine has been getting more and more shallow since about 16ish weeks, and the right side always looks puffy lol I really thought it would be out by now, but maybe it'll just hold steady as it is?

Hmm... what else? oh, leg cramps! has anyone had them? I had one 2 or 3 nights ago, and it was horrible. my entire leg from toe to knee seized up in the middle of the night and when I tried to move it to get rid of the cramp it got so much worse! I ended up sobbing at 2 am because of the pain.


----------



## aileymouse

Hi Ashley! My Boss is currently in florida on holiday...I bet she's gutted the weather has been bad.

Starglow, don't buy maternity knickers, they are the biggest waste of money! I've just bought the next size up and they do the job just fine.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks :) that's much easier. I'm still wearing the same size pre- pregnancy knickers and it's about time I went up a size for comfort. Hubby joked I should wear his boxers lol ! Noooooooo! 

Mil decided that I'll be having this baby early! ( cause she knows lol) and presumed I'll be having an all natural birth lol. I told her I'll see at the time how things go. She told us my hubby would be an awful birthing partner ( which we told her was rubbish) .... Think she was hinting she'd be a better one lol. Thankfully she got the message to book her flight after I've had the baby :) I suggested week 2 im home to give me time to adjust with the baby the first week and hubby will still be about in week 2 as he's taking holiday ( I'll have to work on this one ). Mils !!!!!


----------



## Starglow

Ashley no my belly button hasn't popped out as of yet. 

Lilly I can see why you'd want another scan. I can't believe I'm going to see her. It'll be 9 weeks since the 19 week nhs scan. I think 21 weeks is a long time not to see baby but at least we have the kicks and know they're in there. Also feel the same about day dreaming about her :)


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Lilly sounds like you were spoilt yesterday which is great, the whole point of Mother's day! On what we'll be having we have discussed and I have absolutely no inkling what it may be, I have had only 2 people say they think it will be a boy, it is exciting to keep us guessing.

Ashley so awful you have that terrible weather, seems there is alot of this terrible weather about this year, hopefully that's your lot and it will just be sunny now :D
Leg cramps are awful aren't they I've had a couple of occasions where it has nearly brought me to tears then left me with achey leg like I had pulled a muscle :( My belly button is out but not a outie yet it's kind of flat at the moment I'm sure it will be out soon.

We had a lovely curry out last night and lo got in a position which could have been with it's back stuck out as my belly was such a funny shape to one side and rock hard where it was laid a little uncomfortable too. I get kick/jabs in the ribs but not to the point of hurting me yet.

I thought I had mw today but it's actually wednesday :dohh:

Hope you al have a lovely day x


----------



## Starglow

I can't tell which way round baby is. It'll be interesting to find out next weekend cause they can already be head down. 

By the way I'm a happy bunny but one thing I'm finding with the hormones is I'm very frustrated a lot of the time. I get wound up really easily. 

I had my first non-peanut butter day yesterday lol. Bought some black current jam to have instead. I'm really looking at cutting out over eating this trimester. I'm not saying I won't eat crap but in moderation. :) my thighs and muffin tops r just getting heavy and with 3 months to go I think I need to be careful as I'm so short at 5th 1 x


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all. Feeling really pants this morning, got a bad cold and just aching all over. Luckily my daughter is being a good girl so that makes it easier. 
I was going to do some gardening today but I don't really feel up to much.

My belly button hasn't popped, it didn't last time either.

I see my midwife tomorrow, althoughit'll be a different one from now on as it's all changed. They said it could be the one who delivered my daughter, so that would be nice!


----------



## Starglow

I can't get my head around the midwife going from a few little appointments and listening to my bump to seeing everything at labour time lol! Strange thought. :) 

Aw Ailey take it easy Hun x


----------



## Itsychik

Hi All!

Ashley, that's crazy about being stuck in Sam's! Glad you made it out okay! Don't feel like a stranger here... we're happy to have you whenever you have time! I can't imagine how crazy everything must be with the semester/year ending. Good luck with upcoming exams!

My belly button has gotten a LOT shallower... whenever I cough it pops out completely :haha: but otherwise it's still in. I have a scar from an old naval piercing and that is stretched out a bit, but not painful. I think I read on the 3rd Trim forums about many ladies not having theirs actually pop out until almost the end (36+ weeks) so I'm curious how long mine takes, since it already looks like it's getting there...

And Starglow, I've almost convinced DH that we should have a 3D scan also :) Someone at my mw practice has her own company who does it seperately, but they offer discounts to everyone at the practice (so it would be 50 euros for the scan including pics and a dvd). We still get another scan at 30 and 36 weeks... but I think the 3D would be really amazing to see the detail! You've inspired me :)

I haven't had any leg cramps (except for during the 8-hour plane ride to the U.S. in Feb) but this weekend I woke up with weird sharp/shooting pains around my bump. It happened a couple of times in like a 10 minute period then stopped and I went back to sleep. :shrug: I think I might have stretched a muscle or something while turning in my sleep...?

Ailey- I hope you feel better!

I also have a mw appointment tomorrow and after this I'll have one every 2 weeks. I'm also registered for a hospital tour on May 10th to see the labour/delivery ward. It's really starting to feel like we're nearing the end! :happydance:


----------



## Mama Afrika

Happy belated mothers day to all you mums.

Re weight gain, I've gained about 15lbs but I am not worried, its mainly all bump and I was smallish to start of (UK sixe 8 to 10). Hopefully the weight gain won't exceed 25lbs. Plus I plan to do my Beachbody exercise dvds as soon as I'm able after birth to get back into shape asap.

Re maternity clothes, I bought a few earlier in my pregnancy but I've decided not to get anymore. I figure I can make it through the next 8 weeks of work with what I have, plus I don't have spare cash.

Re leg cramps, I get bad ones in my left leg. The physiotherapist at my antenatal class said they are caused by poor circulation, and to try to stretch your legs from time to time and keep them elevated.


----------



## Starglow

This is weird :( ....... I was busy teaching (and enjoying it as usual) when suddenly I felt really queezy, light headed and just awful. My body went all funny (not bump tho) and completely dizzy. The floor was coming up towards me! I had to cut the lesson short and am now lying down on the bed. What the heck is this? Anyone else had this? I'd only eaten lunch just before and have drunk water.


----------



## Flybee

hey everyone

havent been on all weekend as been busy and so much to catch up on...

Happy Mothers Day for yesterday, hope you all had a great day.

My sister bought me 2 cards, one from bump & one to mum to be and hubbie bought me a mummy card and flowers, very nice of them. We then spent the day with my mum which was nice.

Foxforce - re: rainforest mobile, this is the one that I wanted to get, that is a great price in tescos. We ended up getting one at a nearly new sale that had never been used but not the rainforest unfortunately!
my midwife app is also on weds, what time is yours?
My LO gets into the most uncomfy positions, this morning my bump was basically sticking out to the left hand side, it looked so wierd :)

Aileymouse - hope you had a nice date night, me & my DH went out for dinner on saturday night, it is just nice being out the 2 of us while we can!

Lilly - i LOVE my pregnancy yoga, it has finished now for easter and doesnt start till 4th may!! I have a dvd at home so will have to do that!
I am also not buying any maternity clothing, I am making do with what I have or wearing my baggier clothing which is now tight across the bump!
I have put on about 7kg! this stresses me out as can be funny about my weight but hey guess the body will do what it needs to do, it doesnt help that i am constantly picking at food all day! also abbey clancy - that isnt normal, how can she look like that just after having a baby!?!
I do think about LO all the time, I am convinced it is a boy but do find myself wondering each day, I am so convinced that if it comes out a girl I will ask them to double check!!

Ashley - the weather sounds awful, sorry you got stuck. You must be glad that schiool is finishing soon, I was soooo relieved when my exams finished!
My belly button is trying to pop out but hasn't yet so currently it just looks like a volcano when i wear tight t-shirts as it shrinks back inside around the bump!

Starglow - sorry you had a tough week, bless your DH for the flowers. I am also feeling huge in anything i put on at the moment but have just accepted it - am also a little worried that i still have 12 weeks growth left!!

My jungle theme border arrived on Friday afternoon and it is awesome, I cant wait to get it all up and have the room looking baby like, my sister is still living in there at the moment but has said to decorate anyhow.. we also bought 3 shelves to put up and have some jungle wall stickers to put up.

hope you are all ok, I can't believe it is only Monday, I so dont want to be at work!!


----------



## Flybee

starglow - that doesnt sound nice at all, i get dizzy occassionally if i get up from bed too quickly.... can u call your midwife to check? hope you feel better soon, maybe u need some sugar.... hugs x


----------



## Itsychik

Starglow- I have only had this twice... but not since like 18/19 weeks (I was in the shower the first time and in a store the second time). When I told my mw she didn't seem bothered and after I laid down for a bit and drank something sugary (coke) I felt better.

It's an awful feeling and really scary when it happens someplace not at home (and otherwise also, but at least you feel more in control when you're at home). When is your next mw appointment? I'd mention it and see if she says anything...


----------



## Starglow

:flower:Thanks
It is scary alright. I had it once in the shower but I can understand with the heat etc. I've got up for a bit and eaten a brownie from the batch my hubby made yesterday (any excuse) but wow I'm dizzy. Last time in the shower it was 15 mins. This is now over 2 hrs! Feel better lying down but I'm so stuffed up I'd rather sit up. Plus hubby is really sick in bed with a high respiratory infection. Hope I'm not getting it as I've been coughing more today. Sorry bit of a mess. 

I feel silly ringing the midwife. This I know is rediculous as I'd be the first to suggest it to others! Lol. I'm Seeing her this day next week. I remember last time I saw her (2 months ago) she said 'see you when the daffodils are out in spring ' ....., what a lovely thought we're here. :icecream:

I know 3rd tri baby is growing at a huge rate and so I suppose we must expect some strange goings on with pregnancy. Its just really scary not knowing what's normal and what's not!


----------



## Starglow

Just had a phone call from the health visitor and booked her first visit to me at 35 weeks. So may 27th. Oooohhhhh it's all getting very real now. My brain is like mush right now so I sounded like a right mixed up wally hehe


----------



## lolley

starglow, sounds like your blood pressure dropped, I would def call if it doesn't get any better :flower:

4 more get ups wooooo :)


----------



## strawberry19

hi ladies sorry not been around much all weekend been busy!! 

hope everyone had a lovely mothers day i made my mummy and mother in law some cuppies will upload pic in mo :) 

r.e weight gain ive put on just over a stone when i last weighed myself!! eeek ... and clothes well i had shock horror yesterday!! ive always been an 8/10 and am still weargin those clothes among 8/10 maternity clothes but my aunt bless her gave me some clothes yesterday size 14 i thought they would never fit my arms but all the tops and dresses fitted perfect with a bt of stretch left in them!! very shocked that i can fit in a 14 but very relieved to have some different clothes to wear!! the same 5 tops were getting boring!!!

i had my appointment today with my midwife and baby wwas measuring at 28.5 weeks??! im not 28 weeks till wednesday eeeeek!! not too above the average but still i didnt think i was that big!! my belly button has been out for ages now!!

6 weeks left at work for me :) yay
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Flybee

strawberry - your cupcakes look amazing, i also made some for my mummy but they didnt look that good!!

everyone keeps telling me i am big so dreading being measured on weds!! panicking i am going to have a 10lb baby!!

starglow - i have been really uncomfortable today, no dizzy spells but feels like my tummy is about to burst! 12 more weeks growth eeekkk


----------



## strawberry19

im sure they were still amazing flybee!! 
i really wasnt expecting to be measuring a little bigger if anyhting i was worried about measuring smaller than should be!! and 12 weeks growth left.. eez i havent got any stretch marks yet but i think i will by then end of 12 weeks as much as i hope i dont get any!


----------



## Itsychik

strawberry I agree, the cupcakes look fantastic!

How did they determine that baby was measuring bigger? Is that based on fundal height? I have an appointment tomorrow but they haven't measured me before so I'm curious what they'll do!

My bump also feels really heavy/stretched... I can't imagine ANOTHER 10 - 12 weeks!


----------



## Starglow

I was thinking if the baby measures further along in weight and size could that mean lo arrives earlier? Or is this complete nonsense?


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, I hope you are feeling a bit better now, sounds like it could just be a drop in blood pressure x

Those cupcakes are amazing strawberry!

I rang in sick for work tomorrow. Still feeling rubbish. So thought it best to take it easy rather than struggle on and wear myself out. See the midwife tomorrow too.


----------



## lolley

strawberry- yummy those look fab :)

Starglow - how are you feeling now?

I also have the midwife on wednesday and am dreading being measured i seem to have gone huge over the last week everyone is commenting :wacko:


----------



## Starglow

Feel worse :( it must be a bug. Cough is worse, blocked up and all achey. Not as dizzy now but we took my blood pressure earlier which was pretty low. Tried taking my temperature but thingy not working. I'll buy a new one tomorrow. Slept most of the day. 

I know I shouldn't work tomorrow but I so want to get the work out of the way. If i'm really bad first thing I'll have to stay home. 

Was all ready to watch obem and it's a flipping repeat from last year. Boo ! 

Ailey it's good you're taking 2moro off x


----------



## Starglow

Good morning ladies :) 

Still ill but making myself go to work. If i feel I'm getting worse I'll leave early. Hope Ailey is feeling ok and has a nice relaxed day. 

I seem to have lost my chin! :( I'm not sure if it's fat, water retension or swelling from being unwell. But oh dear. I'll be piling the bronzer under there. I was almost not going to work because of my chin rather than the cold and cough lol. What am
I like.:) 

Have a great day everyone. Xxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Starglow hope you feel better hun :hug: and find your chin! 

Ailey hope you feel better soon too

Strawberry those cupcakes look amazing, too good to eat, although I would lol

I watched OBEM and thought it was a repeat although I didn't watch it last year, my friend said it was last in the series last week.

I had a awful leg cramp in the early hours now got a painful calf :(

Flybee my mw appointment is at 9.15 tomorrow, got some questions wrote down as I always forget to ask some things.

Got a busy day ahead, hope the rest of you have a good day and those feeling ill feel better and take it easy xx


----------



## aileymouse

I'm actually feeling a little better today, but still taking the day off.

Just got back from the midwife. Baby is measuring spot on and heartbeat is healthy. 
She took my blood and said I would hear back tomorrow if there is anything wrong. 
It was the midwife that delivered Amber, so that was nice to see her again!

Starglow I don't want to worry you but swelling of the face could be a sign of pre eclampsia. Please ring your midwife, especially after your funny turn yesterday xxx


----------



## lolley

Starglow - how are you feeling now your at work?
I agree with Ailey i think you should call, just to make sure :flower:

Ailey - glad your feeling a little better and your midwife apt went well.

Foxforce- was obem worth watching i didnt manage to catch it last night but i sky+ it. I did see some of last series so i am hoping it is an episode i didn't see.

Only 3 more get ups before the Easter holiday now, I can't wait! The only down side is i have 2 assignments to write while i am off, that i am not looking forward too :(


----------



## Flybee

starglow & ailey - hope you are feeling ok

Foxforce - i am taping OBEM as I didnt watch the last series either. 
I have also written down a list of questions for my midwife tomorrow, my appointment isnt until 2.15pm.

here is my 28+1 bump...


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Starglow- let us know how you're feeling now and whether you talked to your mw! :hugs:

I have a mw appointment tonight at 19:30 but I can't seem to remember any questions :shrug: any advice on important things to ask her? Although I'll see her again in 2 weeks so I guess I'll have another opportunity soon.

How often do you guys see your mw's now?


----------



## strawberry19

i see my midwife again on the 27th so in three weeks time thinks it goes to every 2-3 weeks from now on :D

r.e measring further in weight and fundal height im not sure if that means bub will come earlier i know if they get concerned theyl send for a growth scan but they allow 1-2 either side because its not always easy to find it excact expecially if bub if laying funny my midwife wasnt too concerned anyway! :)

got my oh's dad staying with us tonight so thinking a takeaway is in order yummmy :)


----------



## Itsychik

Oh, I typed this in earlier but forgot to post!!


Flybee, nice bump!! :)


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls. Thanks for your advice. Just finished work. Managed to squeeze in a lot early so got away earlier which is great. Def just feel like I have a bug. I'd say it's just my glands up making my face puffy. Pre-eclampsia is generally teamed with swollen hands, legs & feet and face. But everywhere else is ok at the mo. I'll keep an eye on it tho so thank you for reminding me. I'm so pleased I went in today and took it easy cause if I didn't i'd have to teach all my lessons next term which I'm really doing my best to lighten up. 

It's been manageable today. The minute it gets too much i'd stop. Not taking any risks. Funny thing was I was dreaming that I didn't go to work and then woke up at 6 30am lol doh! Just two days of 9am-7pm to go and then I'm on Holliday so I'll get through them and then relax for 2 weeks. Cannot wait. Lolley I'm with ya :)

hope you're all ok. A list of questions for the midwife sounds like an 
excellent idea to me. Good luck everyone. Mine's on Monday. 

I hope over the 2 weeks off I'm having soon I can exercise lightly every day. That would be fantastic :) 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## hch

hi girls! sorry i keep lurking here! hope everyone is ok and anyone who is ill feels better soon! 

flybee fab bumpie hun! Im off to see MW 2moro! hopefully she will listen me when i say i feel like my womb is going to fall out! and my legs are killing me! i can see everyone worrying about there weight but noone has put on as much as me! :lol: 20 lbs!:dohh: i know where its all gone so hopefully should drop off when i have baby! plus im going back to slimming world so i can kick start my good eating plan again!xxxxx


----------



## strawberry19

hehe dont start me on healthy eating i just had chicken shish kebab for tea ... ooops!! But the chicken was not greasy at all and had lots of yummy salad with it.. so not too bad ;)


----------



## Itsychik

I just got back from the mw! She told me that they don't measure fundal height anymore (in NL apparently) so they won't be checking that. And LO is currently facing the wrong direction (head in my ribs!) but that they don't begin to "worry" about that until 35 weeks.

I have a growth scan in 2 weeks and after that an appointment to take bloods and get the shot against the Rh- factor (I can't remember what it's called). Fun times.

Hope everyone has a good evening!


----------



## aileymouse

Itsychick, my LO is not in the correct position yet either, she's diagonal bum up towards my right head down to the left...weird! But when she felt my bump it did look all lopsided!


----------



## Ashley2189

hch - don't worry about your weight gain! at my appt last week i'd gained 18 lbs. so probably more by now. i started underweight so i'm expected to gain loads, but i feel like it's starting to take a toll on my body. i hear you loud and clear on the leg pain! my legs feel SO sore and tired.

i'm also having shortness of breath and chest pressure. my belly hurts and i feel like i have to HOLD it up with my hands. i've been carrying pretty low the entire time so i'm sure that doesn't help. my back is always achy by the end of the day and my OH won't give me a massage. i don't have the time or money to get a professional one. 

strawberry - what's wrong with chicken shish kabobs? i think they're pretty healthy! i grilled some for dinner last night, they were awesome! chicken, sweet peppers, and red onion, and i also grilled bacon-wrapped mushrooms (not so healthy). unfortunately OH's friends were over and i didn't get to eat much because i only made enough for 2 people and 4 of us ended up sharing. :nope:


----------



## strawberry19

well i dont feel so bad then :D haha


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, just got back from my 28 week midwife appointment. All is well with LO, my FH is 28cm, so she looks to be on track.

@ashley I'm also experiencing shortness of breath / chest pressure, it helps when I change position and lean forward.


----------



## strawberry19

glad your appointment went well :)


----------



## aileymouse

I'm short of breath all the time. But baby is really high up.

I've just had a call from the doctors and I'm slightly anaemic so I've got to go a pick up a prescription for iron tablets. That'll explain my dizziness then....

Been doing lots of gardening today, think I may have overdone it again, keep getting braxton hicks. Going to have a nice relaxing bath tonight I think.


----------



## lolley

Hiya,

My appointment also went well :)

measuring 28 so bang on, got to keep on with the iron tablets but had my blood taken again. Baby is head down at the moment but that can change daily she said. My next apt is in 3 weeks on the 27th April.

I hope all you lovely ladies are well today :flower:


----------



## hch

been to the midwife today and baby is measuring at 26 weeks so i have to go back in 2 weeks to check again as it could have been the way he was lying as he was breech and his head is pushed right up into my ribcage which is lovely! also had my bloods done and spoke about my homebirth! she is happy to let me go 16 days overdue as she doesnt like to induce her patients and really dont want to be induced either! she said if i start to go over due then she will give me a few stretch and sweeps to get me going! also spoke about my weight is she is extremely happy with it and said i could gain another 15lbs and i would still be in the healthy weight range so im much more happy about that! (but dont fancy gaining another stone! LOL!) xx


----------



## hch

fab news lolley! :D i go back in 2 weeks and then again on the 27th for more bloods :D we have had our appointments on the exact same days all the way through!


----------



## lolley

Thanks hch and you, measuring 2 weeks under is nothing, i think the same as you maybe just how he is lying but it is good she is seeing you again to double check :)

we also spoke about the birth today, if i was going to try for a vbac or not but unfortunately with my low lying placenta that decission can't be made until i have my 36 week scan!

and yes weired about all of our appointments, you expect 1 or 2 but not every single one for 28 weeks lol


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi girls. I really need someone to just COMPLAIN to right now so I apologize in advance. I think I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself and don't want to take it out on anyone so I'll just write it out here. 

I saw a post in first tri that I commented on, and I probably shouldn't have. The post was saying how her hubby cooks every night, and she cleans up. He does laundry, and she puts it away. saying they are a perfect team. But now she's about 12 weeks preggo and he still expects her to vacuum, make the bed, clean the bathrooms, etc. and she needs wants him to offer to help more and pamper her and spoil her. do things for her, rub her feet. is looking for advice on how to make her hubby "care more". This pretty much pissed me off because I would absolutely LOVE for my OH to do any ONE of those things even ONCE A MONTH! does he cook? never. does he clean? not once. does he do laundry? only if he runs out of boxers because I haven't done it for him. has he ever done MY laundry? hell no. 

I am struggling to keep my grades up in school. I just took my last medical surgical exam of the semester and failed by 2 points. i failed the last one by one point. the one before that by 10! i'm still passing the class, but barely. mostly because i did pretty good on the very first exam. clinical days kill me. 6 hours on my feet when i'm not used to being up and about at all due to not working is enough to make me exhausted and sore. add onto that i've gained nearly 20 lbs so my body feels like it's heaving around way too much extra weight, and my belly feeling heavy and achy. 

OH is still convinced that we're going to just be handed everything we need at the baby shower so we haven't done ANY shopping for our little girl. We have no idea what health insurance she's going to have, or how to afford it. Haven't got the slightest clue where to start looking for a pediatrician for her. And OH has bought a new car which he really needed because his other car is a 2 door sports car that he races and is not in any way suitable for a baby, but now he has ZERO extra money at the end of the month, has to come home for lunch every day just to be able to pay the bills. How is he going to help me with the cost of our child? I get money from the government for going to school because my father is military and he transferred his benefits to me. Is is enough to buy all the food for the house, pay for medical insurance for the baby, and buy diapers, wipes, etc? I have no idea. 

Baby is getting big, and she hurts me all the time. every time she moves it feels like she's going to burst out the side.

and to top everything off, i feel like a lazy slob. my school stuff is thrown on the couch, the kitchen is messy, everything's just cluttered. i have to clean every day in order to keep up and i just don't have the energy! 

I feel like I just want to lay in bed, pull the blankets over my head, and cry. :cry:


----------



## aileymouse

**hugs** Ashley! I think we all have days when we feel like everything is a struggle and I feel exactly the same way as you as to OH's help about the place and don't even get me started on money worries, it's going to be tough, but I know somehow it'll all sort it self out, it always does....
Forget about the housework, unfortunatrly it'll stil be there tomorrow, but just put your feet up a relax xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

i think i really needed to just get it off my chest. i'm sure it's hormones acting up making me feel like nothing's going right. *sigh* sometimes i wish you gals lived close to me, it would be so nice to have a night out with people who understand what i'm going through!!


----------



## Starglow

Ashley. It's just one of those times where everything gets on top of you. Easily done I think. This is place to vent as we understand!

I was going through our honeymoon pics from last July. Me looking skinny and refreshed lol. And now ....... I feel huge. My face is round! I'm hoping I'll be back to myself at some stage. 

Last night coping with this bug and pregnancy symptoms - by 10pm I was so uncomfortable i wanted to cry. Luckily hubby was great and helped get me comfy. I then got to sleep. 

My friend today said she loves bump and how fab I've not put any weight on anywhere else! Lol. I must be hiding it well. I'd say I've put on 2 stone. I'm not checking that's for sure. 

One more long day for me tomorrow. Woohoo. 

I'll have to think about what to ask my midwife on monday x


----------



## foxforce

Hey all 

Hope your all well? 

Lolley the OBEM was worth watching, one lady was particulary funny, she was diabetic and very short tempered :D 

Lovely bump Flybee :thumbup: 

hch sorry to hear your in some discomfort hope you got some answers from your midwife yesterday

Ailey as you ashley mentioned I am also quite short of breath and have been from very early on, it also a symptom of aneamia aswell as the dizziness, hope it sorts itself now you have your iron tablets

Ashley :hugs: I certainly feel like you sometimes as dh doesn't always helps as much as he could there is some things he just doesn't think to do and it's soooo frustrating and I can only imagine how much stress your under with all your studying :flower: Like ailey said the housework isn't going anywhere so try not get too worked up over it.

I do feel like my hormones are on the rise again as I feel very on edge at times especially when I'm tired.

Well my mw appointment went well, everything was fine, said I was on track size wise didn't say how much I measured at but I tried measuring the night before and got it at 27", I go back in May so about 4 weeks for me.

Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## Starglow

Look my at my hubby ( who helps out sometimes) we're both unwell. He's signed off work 2 weeks and I'm still working lol and pregnant. There is no way men could ever be pregnant no no no way! I'm dragging me and my cough to work and then I'm free for a whole 18 days. Can get my head back into baby shopping. 

Better get a move on. Aw 21 degrees yesterday and should be 23 degrees today. I adore the sun. It's fab. 

Love to you all x


----------



## Starglow

Hey our bumps are really growing now aren't they!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Ashley, I'm sorry to hear that everything is piling up. I think that once the semester is over you'll start to feel LOADS better without having the constant worry of exams and studying. And as many of the others said, let the housework sit for a few days! I think if you make a conscious decision not to worry about it (instead of constantly looking at it and telling yourself you need to work on it) that that might also help you relax just a bit. When are exams over for the semester? It's coming up pretty soon, right? You're almost there!! :hugs:

Starglow- I'm sorry to hear you and your DH still aren't feeling better! It's always awful to get sick when the weather starts getting nicer (but it seems like that happens to everyone every year!)

Lolley- I'll keep my fingers crossed that your placenta moves up before the 36-week scan!!

It's supposed to be 19 degrees here today (~66 degrees F) and the sun is shining so I'm going to admire it from my office window... :) Thinking of taking a walk at lunch to enjoy a bit of the fresh air!


----------



## lilly77

Hi girls haven't been on in ages - have missed you all! Haven't had a chance to catch up properly but just from what i can see on this page - Ashely hope you are ok honey :hug:

Its sunny here today but I have to zoom off to oxford circus, do some returns and buy makeup for clients. Work has picked up again and i'm saying yes to everything because i won't be working for much longer.

forgot to say, my nose bleeds all the time and always feels sore and a bit scabby inside (sorry tmi!) this really kicked off after i flew back from thailand but i think its to do with the pregnancy - anyone else have this?

Anyway girls will catch up later when i'm back home

hope everyone has a good thursday! :kiss:
xx


----------



## strawberry19

ahhhh thursday nearly the weekend :)

ashley hope you feel a bit better soon everyone has there days and dont help when you see threads like that.. some people dont appreciate what help they do have obvously!

lilly i have no idea on the nose bleeds i havent had any but i think is fairly common


----------



## Ashley2189

thanks everyone! :hugs: i'm feeling better today, not so overwhelmed and i've got the entire day ahead of me with no studying in sight since we're starting a new module next week. i only have a month left, so i've just gotta hang in there! 

starglow - i hope you get better soon!! 23 degrees is about 73 fahrenheit, right? that's not too bad! hope it helps you to feel better!

Lilly - i don't get nosebleeds, but i know they are yet another "normal" part of pregnancy. something to do with all the swelling of the mucous membranes and the increased blood supply in our bodies. try using a humidifier keep your nose from drying out, it might help to prevent bleeds.


----------



## Ashley2189

oh goodness, i'm back to stressed. in my worry about other things, i'd totally forgotten about what's going on with the US government right now. they have until TOMORROW to figure out budgets, or the govn't shuts down. Yes - closed. NO MONEY. I depend 100% on the government as my source of income, school tuition is paid by the govnt, even the house mortgage depends on them. so tomorrow i basically get to figure out whether i'll be okay for the next year, or if i have to quit school and attempt to find any resemblance to a job in our small ass town and shitty economy.


----------



## strawberry19

:hugs: ashley your really having it tough at the minute arent you! totally not what you need at the moment!.. ill keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Starglow

Oh no Ashley! 

Well I'm officially now on my holidays. I have completely overdone it this last 6 weeks and I'm a wreck. I am making a promise to myself right now not to overdo it again the next 10 weeks till maternity leave. 

Lovely weekend with my dad here from tomorrow. I'll post the saturday 3d scan pics as soon as I can. I plan on lots of chilling out this weekend. 

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## aileymouse

Has your Dad made it over for the scan then starglow? xx

Lilly, I get nosebleeds it's normal, but very annoying.

Just calculated that I only have 10 days left at work as I only do 2 days a week and have some holiday too....woop!!


----------



## lolley

Ashley - I am totally with you on the money stuation, were still waiting to find out about both our jobs and looks like it will be another month before we know :(

Starglow- Yay for holidays, I am in tomorrow but its non uniform and should be pretty relaxed. Cant wait to see your scan piccys

so I had my physio apt today and what a waste of time!

yes you have spd... do this 1 exercise and buy this support belt and i will see you after the birth!!!

that was it :growlmad:


----------



## Starglow

Oh lolley how silly!!!!!!!! One exercise lol! 

Ailey yea Dad is travelling over first thing and will be here for the scan too which is great. 

Still got some cleaning to get done first thing before I leave for the airport at 8 45am. :( 


Nite all x


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Sorry that some of you are going through stresses with work and money it really is the last thing you need right now :( :hugs: Fx'd it works put for you 

Starglow, glad your dad is making it over for the scan, you must be getting excited to see your lo :D and having 2 weeks off your so lucky! 

Lolley that physio is ridiculous! 1 excercise omg what a waste of time, you could have probably found that out online without going! I do recommend the support bands as mine helps me when I'm on my feet alot.

We were supposed to be getting baby's drawers delivered today so was going to get all the clothing we have bought washed and put away this weekend but got a call yesterday saying it didn't get put on the lorry :growlmad: I was looking forward to getting that all organised so quite annoyed.

Going to the doctors in a little while to request a blood test to check my calcium levels as a couple of years ago it was in my boots, so interested to check it hasn't gone back down whilst been pregnant.

Another gorgeous sunny warm day and weeekend forecasted :cool: it gets me motivated to get things done, have a great day all xx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning everyone!

Ashley, I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything works out! I've fallen a bit 'out of the loop' with the U.S. news since moving over here, but I can't believe they would just stop ALL payments! That's crazy! I hope they get everything back in order ASAP!

Starglow- hope getting up early wasn't too terrible! Hopefully you've picked up your dad by now... have a great time with him and I look forward to seeing your scan pics!!

Lolley- That does sound pretty useless! Did they have a response to any of your concerns? Don't they want to see you back after you've been doing their one stupid exercise to see if it even works?

Ailey- ahh, 10 work days left! That sounds amazing!

Foxforce- sorry about the drawers not being delivered! It's awful when you've been looking forward to something so much then to have it not happen for a stupid reason like someone forgot to load it! Did they tell you when it _will_ get delivered??

I'm soooooooooooo looking forward to the weekend! The weather is supposed to be nice, and we're picking up all of the nursery furniture tomorrow morning plus a new "dressoir" (I actually can't think of the English word for it at the moment)... but a long cabinet for our living room. We're going to spend tomorrow re-organizing the house for a while. I'm really excited!

Hope you all have a great Friday, despite all the worries :hugs:


----------



## Itsychik

and strawberry, I feel like I don't respond directly to you much... but I hope you have a great day as well! :flower:


----------



## Starglow

Aw isn't it just lovely when the sun is shining! 

Just waiting for my dad at the airport but I have a pretty sick hubby still. He's waiting to hear back again from the doctor. But men being ill is such a mare! 

I am flat out exhausted and you're right I'm really lucky to have this time off. I couldn't have gone on like this. I just get too cranky and ratty. 

Ok I'll be back later. 

Hugs to all x


----------



## strawberry19

aww thanks itsy :flower:

been a busy day for us i had a make shift area with the babies today while all the new nursery furniture and bits and bobs got delivered at work the girls are all so busy unpacking it all and putting it together! cant wait for monday for it to all be looking good when i go in :) my babies just kept trying to escape and wanted to play with all the boxes!! glad to be home now though its so hot here!! theres barely any breexe which is lovely but its sooooooo hot!! off to my mums for a bbq tonight so that should be nice :)


----------



## hch

awww lolley that sucks! i forgot to mention that my mw said to me its normal for me to feel like my womb is going to fall out! and i have to get my own support belt as she doesnt think its that bad as im still able to walk! i feel she is only ever interested in the baby and not me! i walked 8 miles today and the pain inbetween my lady bits is bad! she said walking would make it better! 


I love the sun but today it has literally made me feel like crap! i really need to invest in some summer vests now! anyone seen any long line ones? 



lilly nose bleeds are common in pregnancy :) hope there not causing you to much grief!


ashley fingers crossed that everything works out for you ((hugs)))



ooo starglow is your scan today ? xx


anyone feeling that they need to have a nap in the afternoon! i cant keep my eyes open! also chronic heartburn! its dire! it was so bad on wednesday i was actually sick and it was pure acid! im going to have to watch what i eat to see what sets it off! i have already stopped eating tomatos as they were the main cause of it! cant believe i will be 30 weeks next saturday! i cant wait for my baby boy to get here! :D hope everyone is having a nice day xxx


----------



## strawberry19

Hch- asda or dorothy perkins may have longline vest tops or maybe even newlook i dont go out much clothes shopping anymore but if i see any anywhere il let you know!! 

today has been lovely im so glad i got some of my aunts summer clothes last weekend feel soo much better now wearing clothes that fit and not being restricted to 5 tops i had before!! funny to think i fit in a size 14 now because of bump and boobs! still getting away with wearing my baggy size 8 stuff too!!.. how strange!!

im just making a quiche, potatoe salad and some jacket potatoes to take to my mums :)


----------



## hch

thanks hun :D yummy potato salad sounds fab! hope you have a nice time x


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hello all, its been such a nice day, glad that I was working from home! I got a call from my GP today, I need to go in next week to re-do my bloods. I don't know if its because my mw botched my sample (she struggled to get anything out and bruised my right arm before moving to my left) or if the results are inconclusive. I just hope nothing's wrong but I'm not panicking.

@strawberry please post your quiche recipe!


----------



## lolley

hch- i got my vest tops from ebay brand new with tags they are from next, it's worth a look :)

gorgeous day and i broke up for Easter yay. I was naughty we had McDonalds for tea :blush:

The weather is supposed to be fab tomorrow so were going to the safari park :) Im looking forward to spending time with hubby and the boys eating ice cream and having some fun!

Have a good weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## Ashley2189

Hey everyone, hope you all have a great weekend!

I went into the emergency department today because my shortness of breath and chest pressure was getting ridiculous. I was in the hospital doing my clinical day and had to talk to my professor about taking it easy because i felt like passing out. she had me call my clinic to see what they suggest i do and they told me to get to the ER. So, they took bloods and got some abnormal results so they ordered a CT scan to check for a blood clot. Thankfully they did not find anything, so they basically just told me "you're pregnant. baby is squishing everything and makes it hard to breathe." :dohh: well, duh! i just didn't think it should be THAT bad to where i feel like passing out! we concluded that everything is going to feel a bit more extreme for me because i'm so small. i just have to keep telling myself - one more month till i'm done with school! then i can take it easy until i go into labor!

hch - i definitely feel like i need a nap in the afternoon! 1st tri symptoms seems to be creeping back into daily life lol no heartburn thank goodness. hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies! (nice and early on Saturday morning...)

Ashley- oh dear, that must have been really worrying! :( Did they ever find out why the results came back "abnormal" ? Glad the CT scan didn't show anything though, and I hope you're able to take it easy this weekend!

Lolley- Have fun at the safari park! I love going to places like that :) I'm probably going to be the parent dragging my LO to all the zoos/safari parks when he gets older because I want to go, not necessarily b/c he does... hehe

MamaAfrika- When will you get the new results for your bloods? Keep us updated!

I'm up nice and early because DH and I are driving to friends' in a few minutes to pick up all the nursery furniture!! :happydance: I'm soooooooo looking forward to having everything! I think I'm going to spend all day tomorrow setting it up :)

Hope you all have a great Saturday!


----------



## Starglow

Caught up earlier, went to post and lost post. No time to re post to yesterday's chat. Boo. But I'm up to date With everyone. 

Heart burn for me isn't triggered by anything I eat. It's at it's worst when I lie down so always have rennie by my bed. 
Always very sleepy in afternoons and now I'm off will have naps. I just feel in a daze lots. 
I wake up silly early every morning and usually read for a while before I get up.
Bump has shot out this week! Dad thinks it's huge lol. 
Wish I could lose the cough :(

Amazing having my dad here :) scan is today at 11 ish. It's so alien to him to be seeing this scan as they didn't do scans when I was being made. Also it's not common in Ireland to do private scans. I hope it all goes well. I actually can't believe we're gonna see our baby today!!!!!!! It's been 9 weeks since the 19 week scan. 

Dad leaves on Sunday, then Monday I just have 2 hours of teaching I had to put off this week before my midwife appointment. Then i think I'll sleep the whole afternoon lol. I need hours of nothing to chill out. 

Yes the hot weather I'm loving but yesterday black jeans and black wrap cardi was too hot. Changes into hubby tshirt and tracksuit bottoms. I might buy men's tshirts. It's too hot to wear clingy tops I want lose and airy. I'll have a look when I'm alone next week and can take my time. 
Random stuff as usual sorry. :) 

Have a great day. I'll be back later and hopefully can post my pics and update u on scan experience. 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

12 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:
9 weeks till I'm actually classed as full-term. :shrug:
10 weeks till maternity leave starts. :sleep:
7 actual working weeks left. :happydance:

Wow! :)


----------



## aileymouse

Ashley, so glad everything is ok, just make sure you take it easy. 

Starglow njoy your scan today!

I got some vest tops in primark, £2.50, bargain. I just bought a few sizes bigger. x


----------



## hch

good morning eveyone! baby is the size of a squash today! hooray! felt like he had been an eggplant forever!LOL!

mama afrika sounds like the mw faffed around to much! hope she can be a bit more gentle next time.


lolley i hope you have a fab day at the safari park :D


Hugs ashley , your baby is a little monkey already by the sounds of things! do you know if he is breech? mine is breech and i find it harder to breath when his head is rammed in my rib cage! 


hope your have a fab scan today starglow! cant wait to see the pics!

hope eveyone has a fab day x


----------



## foxforce

Hey everyone

Aw Ashley sorry you feel so short of breath, at least everything is ok.

Starglow have a great day and enjoy your scan, can't wait to see the pictures.

Lolley have a great day at the safari park, great day for it! 

hch congrats on 29 weeks

I have a couple of vests from next very comfortable and long line too.

We had a bbq yesterday and another today and probably tomorrow lol dh loves them and as we invested in a great bbq last summer he's wanting the moneys worth out of it!! We painted the side of the garage this morning, arm is aching now, so going to chill the rest of the day! 

Enjoy the weekend all, speak soon xx


----------



## Ashley2189

hch said:


> Hugs ashley , your baby is a little monkey already by the sounds of things! do you know if he is breech? mine is breech and i find it harder to breath when his head is rammed in my rib cage!
> x

I don't think she is breech, I've had a couple of feet into the ribs lol she still thinks it's okay to attempt summersaults in there though, and it gets quite painful :)


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls,

Aw the scan was fab! My baby girl is very cute :) she was sleeping so had to go have a break after the full appointment of nearly an hour. I drank redbull, ate chocolate and sweets and then she and i woke up lol. Had an entire second scan then. (we were there for 2 hours!) We got 4 black and white images and 25 colour images. From face and hand shots to crossed legs and feet, hands touching feet, sucking thumb..... really fab. Dad loved it!

Baby is measuring the right size, is def a girl lol 2lbs 2oz and is facing head down.

great weekend so far with lovely meals out in the sun and great company.

hope you're all ok. just thought i'd throw a few pics up to show you seeing as ive been rabbiting on and on about having this scan lol


----------



## Starglow

Sucking thumb


----------



## Starglow

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....i really need to get hubby to take some pics but as my laptop is letting me upload i thought i'd post my bump pics.

15 weeks, 19 weeks, 28 weeks, 28 weeks


----------



## Mama Afrika

Lovely scans and pics starglow!


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

Starglow great pictures of your little girl and you :D So cute especially the sucking of the thumb bless. Glad you eventually woke her up and glad they were patient with you too and didn't write off the appointment.

have a good day everyone x


----------



## lilly77

Starglow amazing pics of your little girl! i posted on the main board too on your thread... gorgeous! and gorgeous bumpette too :winkwink:

hope everyone has had a great weekend... i'm sad today cause my little boy is going to costa rica with his dad!!! so this is my last day with him, he'll be gone 11 days, back on good friday. He usually goes away on holidays with his dad so i should be used to this now but i'm not! Its so hard, especially with DH working and me not... (well I may be working next week but i don't know yet) ... how will I fill my days!?

I'd REALLY love a 4D scan but DH is just not on board.. since we've paid private already for the gender one we had.. I don't regret it at all though I just couldn't wait to find out what she was! aaaah well I'll just have to wait another 11 weeks to see her :flower:

Hch and Ashley you were talking about breech babies, I definitely think LO is still breech - i hope she turns as i really really really don't want a c-section.

hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## hch

fab pics starglow your little one is super cute! love your bump pics too :D


lilly i hope my baby turns too! as of yet he hasnt and i still have feet kicking me in my lady bits ! also the weird feeling of little hands grabbing away at something just above my belly button! so weird! hope kai has a fab holiday and you dont miss him to much and you can filll your day with girlie shopping and eating cakes in a cafe! ;)


im not up to much today! Lee is at work til 6 tonight but is hopefully going to get some time off next week so we will go down to devon to visit my friend! hope the weather stays nice! tried to order some vests from next but they were out of stock! BOOOOOOO! so will have to go into town to get some! have a nice day everyone! x


----------



## aileymouse

hch, where abouts in devon is your friend? I'm in devon too :D Weather is a bit changeable next week...

Fab scan pics starglow, really cute!

I took a bump pic at 27 weeks, but never got to uploading it. Will do a new one soon.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks re the picies. Aw Lilly it's a shame you can't do another scan. If Kai is away can't you persuade oh to get one this week as a pressie for the two of you? make the most of this time you'll have hun. Catch up with friends etc. Xxx


----------



## Starglow

Lilly .... Just read your post on my thread on main board. Yes you were scanned early but one was a re-scan so that doesn't count lol. I think if u can afford it that it's so good especially for dads to see their babies. We're both buzzing from yesterday and it's given me a massive boost after a mad 6 weeks. It was incredible to see her features. She's the image of her dad! (which hubby is just loving lol) 

Tell him I've said you need the same boost and it'll keep you going while Kai is away and for the next 11 weeks :) hehe. ( I'm cheeky) xxxx hugs


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Starglow... your pics are adorable!!! I showed DH the one of your LO sucking her thumb, and I've just convinced him that we should a 3D scan too :happydance: It's great that your dad was able to be there :)

aww Lilly, I hope the 11 days without Kai go by really fast!

And my mw told me that my LO is breech too at my appt last week, but she said he has plenty of time to turn around, so I'm hoping he figures things out soon and turns like he's supposed to :)

We picked up all the furniture yesterday for the nursery! We've decided we want to sand it and put a glaze coat on it first... so we'll spend the next couple of weeks finishing that before we move them to the room (they're in the garage now). yay!


----------



## Starglow

That's fab news hun! Re scan and nursery furniture. I'm itching to get on now with the baby buying x


----------



## Ashley2189

Starglow - I LOVE the scan pics! my OH doesn't want to do a private 3D and tbh I don't think I'd want to fork out all the money to pay for it myself since he has zero extra spending money. But at our last 2 ultrasound appointments we got to see our little girl in 3D for free and got some photos of her anyway. Have another ultrasound scheduled this coming Thursday so hopefully they'll flip that magic little switch again and let me see her in 3D! :)

Last night I was at OH's parents house for his niece, Mya's, 3rd birthday. We had a ton of fun! He has 3 brothers and a little sister and they got into a squirt gun fight INSIDE the house! I was so shocked that their parents allow that kind of thing! Mine would have had a fit! At one point OH told Mya that her little cousin was in my belly and she came to check it out. We got photos of her with her little hand on my belly waiting for a kick. When she felt the kick she went crazy! she was like "OH MY GOODNESS! SHE KICKED MY HAND!" squealing and laughing. It was the most adorable thing I've ever seen!

Just doing housework today, and hoping that LO goes to sleep sometime today! After the party wore down last night we stayed chatting with his parents for a while and LO was going nuts. kicking and squirming and making being conscious extremely painful for me. She didn't stop all night! I went to bed with tears running down my face from the pain. Every time I woke up she was still kicking. And she is just now settling down at 10am. :dohh:


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone. 

Aw what a lovely weekend we had even sitting in the garden yesterday having a BBQ. I was relaxed all weekend then after us dropping my dad back to the airport I flaked out on the sofa before going to bed shattered. 

Just have to do 2 hours of teaching and then I have my mw appointment at 1300. I think hubby may come along as he's home today. I haven't had a chance to think of questions to ask. Other than about booking my antinatel Saturday class in. The hospital still haven't called back about it after they rang me in March to arrange them. 

Anything you think I should be asking about? (to mw)

Nothing else planned for today. Just want to chill out this afternoon. I'll start gathering all my lists of what we still need for the baby and that's it. (I hope lol) up to date with the housework thank goodness. 

My neighbour!!!!!!!...... He is such an indiot! As my hubby says, this man feels the need to comment on me everytime we see him. We're sat out having dinner in the garden yesterday when he shouts out his window 'how's the diet coming along?' what a complete tool!!! He makes himself look like such a twit! Lol. Its amusing. 

Back in a bit. Hope everyone's ok. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, how rude of your neighbour. Luckily our neighbours keep themselves to themselves. 

I would mention you funny turn you had the other day. Just to be sure. xx

My weekend was ok, husband annoying me as per. He never helps out. I'm starting to struggle now and could do with an extra pair of hands. He's too wrapped up in himself to think about his family. Really winds me up. He says I ask him to do everything, well actually I don't, I ask him to mow the lawn and do the washing up, but I have to ask him over and over again until it gets done. grrr rant over.


----------



## lilly77

morning everyone!

Starglow - i'm working on it with DH, but I'm not sure.. he wants to wait to see her when she arrives, I also feel like i'm being greedy as I already had a 3d scan she was just so much younger and with her hands infront of her face! I found another place that do them called Ultrababy - there's one in highgate village which is just a walk from where we live in london! So we'll see...
DH has booked to take me away to Bibury in the cotswolds to stay at a beautiful country hotel next week, to cheer me up (bless him) so i don't know if I can convince him to have a another scan too!!

Ashley your LO sounds so active!! Real little wriggler!! Mine hasn't been causing me pain, but like Hch said I'm feeling strange movements near my bellybutton, as if she's grabbing at something there! I've had not one rib kick or movement up there its all on the side and down below. I'm sorry your'e feeing such pain from her! She must be a real little acrobat :winkwink:

Well Kai is winging his way to costa rica already... i'm on tenterhooks until I hear from his dad or nan that they've arrived safe. I'm so ridiculous i've even been up since 7am checking the news to check for plane crashes - I know, OTT right.

Luckily i'm working (at the Cube again) for the next four days until 10pm every night which will take my mind off things, and i've got the next 2 weeks jam packed with things going on (SIL's wedding next week, visiting friends in B'ham this w/end)

Starglow good luck with your MW app, I asked about the birth plan etc.. and found out that my community midwives (I don't go to the hospital for my apps they come to a clinic down the road from me) are not the birthing centre midwives!! So I haven't met any of the MW that will be with me when I give birth... :-(
other questions I asked were just about size of LO (she's normal size - everyone tells me I look small but its because i'm tall and have lots of space for LO!) and my vein again as the left side of my groin is all puffy now too (sorry tmi!)

29 week tomorrow!! I might post bump pic at 30 weeks again :happydance:

x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Ailey and Lilly. I know my lo is head down and that she weighs 2lbs 2 oz which I'm told is normal. Be Bice to know her actual length too. Forgot about my funny turn - I'd say it was that yuck bug I had bur yes I'll mention it to her. 

Shame Lilly you won't know any of your midwives but they'll be lovely I'm sure. 

Whoops just realised the time. Running! x


----------



## hch

29 weeks! small bump large arse!
 



Attached Files:







29 +2.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aileymouse

Lilly, you mentioning 30 weeks!! Eeek, that just sounds so much futher along than 29 weeks don't you think?


----------



## Itsychik

aww hch, cute bump!! :)

Ailey- I agree... 30 weeks sounds like SO MUCH!

I was out getting lunch today at work, and as I was paying the lady working at the register pointed at me then yelled across the room to her colleague, "LOOK! See, I TOLD you there was a baby boom this summer!!" haha to which everyone else in the room turned around to look at me too... :blush: I just kind of smiled... yep, I'm pregnant. hehe


----------



## Starglow

Aw it wasn't my midwife I saw. She was a bit wishy washy really. Anyway she just took bloods for low iron and blood pressure. Measured bump which she said is spot on, listened to heart beat. Asked I'd I ate right when I've been sick, and told me stuff I already know really. Seeing doc in 2 weeks and midwife not till 35 weeks! Strange. 

Hubby and I just doing a little BBQ now altho the sun has gone in and we have grey skies lol. Determined to eat outside. Then gonna read pregnancy and baby stuff this afternoon. 

Xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies hope everyone has been well havent been on for a few days!! missed you all!!! starglow the pics of your little lady are lovely :)


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Hun. How have you been? X


----------



## aileymouse

hch, lovely bump.

starglow, glad all is ok,hope the bloods come back fine.

today I have mostly been relaxing after a busy weekend. Go quite bad low bump pains and been a bit dizzy, luckily Amber has kept herself entertained x


----------



## strawberry19

Starglow said:


> Thanks Hun. How have you been? X

been good thankyou just busy busy :( looking forward to finishing work now worked out with all the bank holidays its only actually about 18/19 days so hoping itl fly by!! just had enough now the new furniture and things is great and i have a much bigger area than i did before but it does make it harder when im still on my own, interviews going on next week for student placement to come help out but its still not soon enough for me! and all my lot have all got the summer cold as i call it! look forward to home time every day! lol! 
other than that not alot else going on been asked to do cake for my oh's mums birthday next weekend they are having a party with 90 guests so im gonna have to make 2 big cakes for there to be enough for everyone :/


----------



## lilly77

hch - beautiful bump, great bum! lol

Ailey - i know 30 weeks sounds so far along! i'm soooo excited to meet my little bean bag!!!

Itsy, there's totally a babyboom going on right now I reckon, celebrity ones, lots of my friends.. its crazy!

I'm currently wiling away the hours in my dressing room at work. not much to do for the next 3 hours so thank god for my laptop. Might update my website or something...!


----------



## Starglow

Ailey hope you're ok Hun. Strawberry I know how you feel almost dragging yourself through work dying to get home. Love our jobs but just exhausting. I'm loving just relaxing at home today. 

My baby shopping list isn't too bad. I want the ziggy zebra rocker/bouncer. Same one as Strawberry. I've loved it from first time I saw it and haven't seen anything I prefer. It's gone down in price by £10 too however not in stock! I'll have to wait. 

I have the fisherprice butterfly cot mobile on hold from Argos till 2moro. Again it's cheaper than before. Nice music, lights and converts to night light for toddlers, with remote control. 

No idea on what changing bag to go for. 
Looking at play mats too x


----------



## lolley

Starglow - gorgeous piccys :)

hch - you look fab your bump is so neat mine has gone huge all of a sudden lol

Lilly - sending :hugs: i know how you feel, im the same when the boys go away with their dad hope it goes super quick for you.


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Happy 29 weeks to us that are! 

Hope your all well?! Ailey hope you feel better today :hugs: 

Been busy at work yesterday, we have our Chief Exec visiting today so people are buzzing around the station grrr I will try stay out of the way.

I felt rubbish yesterday achey back/ribs, then headache with tummy ache at night :( but had a good nights sleep and feel better today so far.

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Starglow

Aw foxforce it's awful when you feel yuck! Hope that sleep does you good for today. X

Anyone else very spotty? I can't shift huge spots on my chin. 

Also I find it hard to get to sleep every night. It takes hours of constantly waking up until I eventually go into a deep sleep. I always wake really early too. 

I've booked a hair cut and colour on Thursday. I'm hoping I can go blonder. Anything to help me feel better lol. Then the friend, that last time I saw her asked if she could touch my bump and then grabbed my sides (love handles), is coming over in the evening. Hope she just reaches for my bump this time! 

Work question......... 
The way it works at the moment for me is I just have to get my hours In whenever I want. So next half term is 5 weeks, week off and then another 2 weeks working before maternity leave. I have the option to pull in lessons from nearer the summer which would bulk up the next 5 weeks but then depending how much I get in I could be finished working by end of may. this would be great if I have the energy. I find it tough going now which Is why I'm dreading being 37-38 weeks pregnant in last couple if weeks at work. But I don't want to over do it as I did the last 6 weeks. I did so many extra hours that I now only have to work 2 days pw for my last month. (obviously this is fab) - but I can slowly lighten those 2 days also. Lol. Sorry long winded and hard to explain but would YOU just carry on as planned till 38 weeks or get as many hours in now to get finished earlier? :) 

Hope that makes sense :) 

Everyone ok today? 
Time is racing on xxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Happy 29 weeks!

@starglow, I would do whatever it takes to finish earlier, I wish I could! If we're exhausted now, it will only get worse!

@foxforce, I've also had aching ribs, we must be going through a growth spurt. Its making sleep all the more difficult for me now.


----------



## strawberry19

starglow.. i think i would try fit all you can in now and go earlier! like weve all said work is a drag and its only going to get worse i myself couldnt imagine working till 38 weeks :/ especially when 37 weeks is like full term! .. i love the ziggy zebra bouncer its really sturdy my oh's 2 year old neice was sat in it last night and it held her in it just fine as a seat its lovely and wide!


----------



## foxforce

Thanks Starglow, I have felt better today thankfully.
On the work issue, I would work as much now to get finished sooner. I will be finishing at 37 weeks, I could finish sooner but then that would mean less time at home with baby afterwards. I know we will get much tireder (if that's a word?!) still and the weather will be getter hotter hmmmm 

Mama I agree I think we are having another growth spurt, as lo has been quieter movement wise than it has been the last two weeks. I wore my belly support today so that may have helped.


----------



## lilly77

Hi everyone

Hope you're all good today - happy 29 weeks to some of us!!

I've been having emotional few days :cry: First of all as you guys know Kai's not here which is very hard for me, I really miss him so much (thanks Lolley for your hugs - i know you know how it feels!) My mom's also not well with suspected tumour (we don't know if benign or not yet but they think its ok - 80% chance its not cancerous) but she's having surgery and i'm so close to my mom - Its just hard she has to go through this.

Then last night I got home from work at 10pm to what I thought was DH waiting for me at home... He'd texted to say he'd gone out after work (which is fine, obviously - I wasnt' even home) But I got home to an empty house and called him 3 times with no answer - I then get a text from him saying he's coming home now he just got dragged into the pub monday night quiz - um ok. So I ask him who he's playing the quiz with, and he says just him and Rob (his business partner). I was upset and crying after I got off the phone with him as I really needed him to be home, I still hadn't heard from Kai to see if he'd landed and was feelign very frantic and alone. 

So then DH gets home, a bit drunk - and I ask him who he was with at the pub, i mean who plays a quiz team with 2 people? So then after 4 times of him telling me just him and Rob, then he says, oh yeah these two women we met joined our team. WHAT!? Now i'm usually not this jealous - but I was livid - the fact that he LIED to me anyway makes it look worse!! It just feels like as soon as i'm out the way, working late - he goes out and meets two strange women then they all play the pub quiz together!? we had a massive row - he just doesn't understand that im' nearly 7 months pregnant, hormonal, my moms not very well and I had her on the phone to me in tears today too.
We made up and I DO trust him implicitly but this just really wound me up. He said he lied because he knew i'd react that way, but I said to him that he just made it a whole lot worse.

Do you think i was being unreasonable?!

Sorry for the long DH Rant!!!!

x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks. Think I'll get in as much work as poss without killing myself lol

Ooh what a Fun day of baby shopping. 
Got the carsear we wanted for £95 instead of £130! It's Britax and for newborn to 4 yrs which is fab.
Got the yummy ziggy zaggy rocker / bouncer for £44.99 £10 off original price. :) (love it)
Got the cot mobile £37 £5 off. 
Got cute bibs, 2 tommy tippee spotters for night time just in case, sleep suits pack and lol........... About to order the dishwasher we've never had! Can't bare any more washing up especially with all the guests we have. Yay! 

There are bargains out there to be had Xx

X :)


----------



## Starglow

Ooh Lilly we cross posted. Aw hun sorry you're feeling so low. How strange he lied to you in the first place. At least you made up. Men really don't get how we're feeling in pregnancy. They should know better but need it spelling out to them. Think how amazing it will be when you see Kai next. Xxxxxxx


----------



## hch

hugs lilly! sometimes men just do not think! glad you made up tho , the last thing you need is the stress of falling out with hubby and your mum , hope everything is ok with your mum, will be thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

yay! Congrats to everyone who finally made it to "squash" status!! :happydance:

@ Starglow- I have to say I agree with everyone else. If you can schedule some lessons earlier to get them out of the way then I think you'd really be able to relax and enjoy the end. Is it possible to schedule some of the lessons for earlier so you can stop between 36 - 37 weeks (like, instead of over-working yourself TOO much, just adding a few lessons on so you can stop even just a week or two earlier?)

@ Lilly- I'm sorry you've been having a tough couple of days. I'm really sorry about your mother... mine had a similar issue, but they found a tumor (in her breast) and I only found out about it "on accident" because it slipped out in a conversation-- my mother had known about it for MONTHS and hadn't told me! I wasn't pregnant at the time (but was planning my wedding, and was very stressed/emotional) and was super upset that my mom had kept it from me. She's been back several times for additional scans and the tumor is shrinking on it's own and is not cancerous (thank goodness) but I certainly know how emotional/stressful that time was. I'll keep your mom in my thoughts and hope that you also get a positive outcome!

Re: your DH, I can only agree that he probably just doesn't appreciate how the stress of everything is adding up to you. He probably lied because he was slightly drunk and not thinking straight, and I'm sorry that it ended up in a row. Glad you made up though, and I hope your week only gets better!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks itsychik...... Yep think I'll just work backwards from my last day pulling lessons in here and there. The earlier I can finish the better. I'm completely loving my time off. 

Lilly ....... I meant to mention about your mum. It's so hard but keep strong until you know more on the results. Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Aww hugs Lilly, sorry to hear about you mum, hope all is ok. 
and as for for your husband sometimes men just don't think. He probably didn't see that there was a problem...they never do. 

I've had one crappy day at work today, can't really be bothered to go into it, but I constantly feel like I'm being picked on.

Have really bad tooth ache, one side of face hurts so bad, dentist tomorrow I think...


----------



## Mama Afrika

@Lilly sorry about your mum and I can just imagine how you feel about DH that kind of thing winds me up.

@Foxforce what belly support band do you have? 

@starglow where did you go shopping? You must have everything by now!

I picked up the Tiny love sunny days playmat from John Lewis today, plus a pack of 7 bodysuits and 2 longsleeve tops all for £8 at M&S.


----------



## lilly77

thanks everyone.. DH and I have talked it out now and i feel better about everything between us.
Its my moms birthday tomorrow and I SO wish i could be with her - instead i've sent a beautiful bunch of flowers on interflora and i'm seeing her on monday. she's trying to be strong for all of us (like your mom itsy, she doesn't want to worry us!) her tumour is in her cheek (salivary gland) and the surgery will cut through her facial nerve which may result in facial drooping/eye droop and slack mouth - i mean of course we really hope she's ok but she's worried she will scare kai if this happens to her! I said to her of course she wouldn't!!! and that I would give her makeovers every day to make her feel good! Its just an emotional time. thanks for all your sweet messages.

Well i'm still at work, missing my little man loads. Little bean has been having a quiet day today apart from a mammoth kick to the bellybutton while i was ordering food! Oh also something REALLY embarrassing happened to me today too - while I was doing makeup and they were filming me too, my nose started dripping blood and dripped on to my makeup, my powder - mortified! I was so embarrassed. What a horrible pg symptom!

All your things sound lovely what you've got, giving me great ideas. I'm going to wait until after my baby shower to see what I need as I may get some really useful things.

Ailey i'm sorry you had a bad day at work, and that your tooth hurts - frustrating with no pain relieft! hope tmrw is better.

Starglow i agree with everyone with your leave - i would definitley take time to rest and chill out before baby comes, believe me you'll need it!

xx


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies .. hope everyones well

lilly glad to see you and DH made up .. men eh!!.. and i really hope your mum is okay.. nothing worse than the ones we love being ill is there!!

anyone watch bbc doc tonight on is breast best by cherry healey?


----------



## foxforce

Morning.... 

Argh! I forgot about the BBC3 doc about Breast Is Best :dohh: that's with dh's footy team playing, I'll try watch on Iplayer, was it good Strawberry if you watched it?

Lilly glad you managed to make up, blooming men they are terrible aren't they, I hope it goes quick for you until Kai gets home

Mama I have a support that I got from Boots called Cantaloupe it was about £12 I do recommend :thumbup: 

Right time to get some breakfast .....


----------



## lolley

Lilly- sending you even more hugs, glad you and dh are ok, i would of reacted the same way. We have always had a no lying rule and it is my biggest issue i have. Sending best wishes to your mom and happy birthday :)

Starglow- i was debating working later, but have decided against it. I agree with everyone else and would try to finish earlier. I am finishing at whitsun but my maternity starts the monday we go back. So i finish at 36 weeks but maternity starts at 37 if that makes sense!

did anyone see the new tv documentary on sky monday night at 8pm called desperate midwives? It was really good two half hour episodes back to back every monday, i think it on the channel called really. I have series linked it if anyone want me to check. I actually enjoyed it more than obem although it is more about the midwives.

I might not be on the next couple of days it is my moms bday tomorrow so were are going out for the day then were both going to Hoar Cross Hall on friday and i get my beautiful bump day :)


----------



## Flybee

hey everyone - sorry i havent been on for ages, I have heaps to catch up on which I will try and do later on today...

i have been bed bound as my lower back & hips are agony, i am back in work today but still in pain and uncomfy - GP and midwife were useless so went to a lady at my chiropractors who was great.

She said my pelvis has moved out of alignment and that all the muscles, ligaments are flared up around it... she did some very gentle work and some cranial work and then sent me home to rest.... hopefully should feel back to normal by the weekend but have another appointment with her next week in case!

hope you girls are all OK, will catch up on all the posts as soon as poss xx


----------



## Flybee

right have caught up on my lunch break :)

Lilly - sorry about your nose bleeds, hope they are too much of a nightmare.
how long till kai comes back now? you must be missing him heaps hugs
sorry to hear about your mum and your row with DH. Men can be idiots sometimes, esp when had a few drinks, i dont think you were unreasonable at all, I would have been the same, glad you have made up though

Everyone who had appointments - glad they all went well...
I had my MW app last weds and it was annoying - she was retired and had popped into clinic to see someone and got roped into working as they were busy! She seemed in a hurry and i had to ask if I was measuring right for my dates and also what position the baby was in!! Grrrr - baby is laying sideways which is very uncomfy as has its head up in my ribs permanently or sticking out the side of my body!

Lolley - as per my previous post the GP was crap re: hip / pelvic pain - she has referred me to a physio but told me it was a long wait!! I only have 10.5 weeks left!!
I hope you arent too sore and uncomfy with the SPD
I also have a low lying placenta and am getting re-scanned at 32 weeks so not long now and cant wait to LO again

Foxforce - my ribs are always hurting either from being kicked or headbutted!

hch - nice bump and I also want to nap every afternoon but dont ever manage to but always wake up early as well and am shattered at the moment!

ashley - sorry to hear you are having a tough time, hope things get better for you, hugs

starglow - fab piccies of the scan - absolutely amazing and so cute sucking her thumb


----------



## strawberry19

it was very interesting watching the is breast best doc last night it was part of the bringing up britan series on bbc3 going to try watch them all!! .. was interesting covered a few things but did seem very negative at the start it did show both sides though the people who didnt even want to try it, the people who tried and gave up and the people who tried and stuck with it i found it interesting anyway.. dunno if anyone watched another cherry doc she did called cherry has a baby but there was a woman she met there who was adamant she wasnt going to breast feed didnt even want to hear about it... well she did breast feed... for 11 months!! ... amazing how it can change you when baby is here

so in relation to that what are everyones plans r.e breast and bottle feeding... im not for or against any personally i think both mother and baby need to be happy!... im going to try hard to breastfeed i know its not going to be easy but im going to give it a good go and see whats its like for us :)

il look up that other programme you watched lolley sounds interesting!!

im 29 weeks today... just one week left till 30 weeks!!.. 30 weeks seems really scary??!


----------



## foxforce

Flybee :hugs: sorry your in pain/discomfort with your pelvis, great you get to be re scanned at 32 weeks, not long now till you see lo!! 
I was told lo was lying with head down last week and I can totally tell it still is, I have figured that when my tummy stretches and feels very hard that must be lo's shoulder like it has turned on it's side :shrug: feet are in my ribs and tickles lower down will be the hands and arms, nice to know what's moving where :D

Lolley I missed that documentary also on midwifes tut, I shall look for it next monday if you have series linked it to catch the rest, thanks. Enjoy your next couple of days especially your beautiful bump day :flower: and hope your spd has settled for you

Everyone commenting today on my bump, like I have grown alot overnight, that or it's that I have a white t-shirt on that's emphasizing it! Also it's much cooler today out 10 degrees but I feel like its 20 degrees, I think I have hit the feeling warm stage!

Happy 29 weeks Strawberry x


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Flybee, I'm sorry you've been in such discomfort :( I can only imagine how awful that must be!

I miss all the U.K. programs... but they had one Monday night here in NL called "birth stories" and it took place all over the U.K. and I was secretly hoping it would be OBEM with just a Dutch title... but nope. I actually didn't think it was that interesting, but it got my hopes up!

Strawberry- Happy 29 weeks! Now you also have a "squash" :)

I don't know how it works in the U.K., but in the Netherlands after you have a baby you are provided with a sort of nurse who comes to your home the day you come home from the hospital and every day afterwards for 8 days total (6 hours a day). They help with stuff at home (like, preparing breakfast/lunch, helping clean up and do laundry at home) but also with the baby (helping with breast or bottle feeding, helping new mothers with giving baby a bath, taking care of the naval, etc). This morning I had an appointment with the organization that provides this (the sent a lady to my home to meet me) and she gave me LOADS of information. When I told her that we didn't have this in the U.S. she was appalled... so I was curious whether there's somthing similar in the U.K.?

I also have a growth scan next week (on Tuesday!) so we'll get more pics and get to see our LO as well :) Looking forward to it...


----------



## Starglow

Flybee hope you're ok hun. Sounds very painful. :( sending hugs. 

Strawberry I must watch that programme on iplayer. I am going to give breast feeding my best shot and if it doesn't happen I'm not going to beat myself up about it. I'll do what's best for baby at the time. 

I'm almost done with my shopping list. Got all sorts like giant thick maternity pads for after birth, disposable nipple pads (ewwww), larger knickers at last, 3 tops ( 3for 2) at mamas and papas ( their clothes are really fitting me now thank goodness)...... The list goes on
but still to get:
Changing bag
Play mat ( not in a rush)
Cotton wool & pampers sensitive wipes
Olive oil for first few hospital wipes
Nighties for hospital ...... I never wear pj's or nighties. Just want a couple of cheap ones but primarks aren't great. Anyone have any suggestions? Need buttons for feeding (hopefully)

Feels great to get organised. Xxx


----------



## Starglow

Strawberry I just watched that programme. Eek! All a bit heavy but real life I suppose. I enjoyed her last show actually when she was pregnant and seeing other expecting mums in varios situations. I think this show just outlines how very important it is that if we need breast feeding help to ask for it. I'm gonna find out where my local support would be. X


----------



## lilly77

hey everyone. I haven't watched the programme on breastfeeding but will on iplayer when I get the chance. 

i breastfed Kai for 9 months as I personally found it very easy, i think my nipples are geared towards feeding, ie they stick out a lot (sorry TMI!!) but i know plenty of women including my own mother and best friend, who both found it really hard. I actually think it has a lot to do with the size of your breast, what your nipple is like too - My mom had inverted nipples and found it extremely difficult but she did persevere.

I don't think i'll BF for that long again though, as unfortunately i really need to get back to work, and believe me expressing milk is a mission and painful!! well, for me anyway. I definitely couldn't feed AND express every day.

I really want to ask about supplementing BF with formula, which i might do after a couple of months.. has anyone heard if this would be ok? I want to give Bean a formula night feed so that DH can feed her too and i've also heard this makes them sleep better during the night!! I don't want to confuse her though between bottle and boob!


----------



## aileymouse

I intend to breastfeed for as long as possible.

I started with Amber, I did 2 weeks exclusive breast feeding, then 2 weeks combined feeding, then stopped. I found it difficult and didn't have much support from HV's. I couldn't express anything at all, I tried several pumps too...hence why I gave in to formula when it got difficult and Amber got so demanding.

This time I hope it is more successful.


----------



## lilly77

just watched half of the breastfeeding programme, (have to go to work now) oh my god those poor women - if I was a first time mom i'd be a bit put off! Granted i've only seen the first half. I feel really lucky that i found it easy, i hope that I do again - its been 8 years after all since i did it!!

Ailey i know what you mean about expressing, you just try for soooo long with hardly anything to show for it. i'm going to get an electric pump this time for the times when i do have to express - last time i had a hand held one and it was totally rubbish.


----------



## foxforce

Morning ladies

Hmm not sure I should watch the bf programme now, I do intend to bf but I know this may be difficult after seeing my friend struggling with it, I don't think I could struggle as long as she did with sore bleeding nipples and a hungry hungry baby that doesn't seem to fill, sometimes she was feeding for hours a day :wacko: Dh is supportive of what I want to do but wants to be involved.


----------



## lilly77

I saw my best friend really struggle with BF, she wasn't sleeping, wasn't making enough milk, baby was starving. I was the one convincing her to go on the bottle! I don't know how i could've coped with bleeding and cracked nipples! Luckily that was the one easy road I had, as Kai had acute ACUTE colic for the first 6 months - if I had him on top of BF problems I would've gone insane!


----------



## Starglow

I think it's best to have back up formula so at least the baby gets fed if there are problems. My sister had massive problems breast feeding. It was so painful for her and her baby was so small and wasn't feeding enough. She found the electric pump good so at least for the first few weeks her lo had breast milk from a bottle. She went through hell with pain and guilt. That programme says the first 3 days it's important to breast feed (in hospital most likely). So I'll give it a go and hope it works well. 

I must look into pumps. I think u can hire the industrial ones from your hospital. I must ask. If not I'll buy an electric one with two pumps so you can do two breasts at once. 

I'm feeling loads better but still can't shift this cough. 

Looking forward to getting my hair done today. It takes so long tho but it's a good excuse to completely chill out and get pampered. 

It's funny now I really look pregnant ... The looks people give you when you're out and about. Very strange. People just stare. Think I'll start staring back lol. I just ignore it. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Have a great day. 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Itsychik

Re: breastfeeding... this is something I've always wanted to do. But after deciding I don't really like being pregnant (which I thought I would LOVE!) I've not quite set my hopes as high as I initially had them for bf'ing. I want to try, and I really want it to work, but I'm more open-minded about the fact that it might not go as I expect. DH thinks it'd be great if LO can be bf'd for 6 months, but he's also open to the fact that it may not work as we plan and is supportive of whatever decision I make.

Starglow- enjoy getting your hair done :)


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, I haven't watched the breast feeding show but I would like to breastfeed exclusively for as long as possible. I'm staying home until LO is 9 months, so should be able to manage until then. I've got an electric breast pump, so hoping to pump when I return to work so that she can stay on breast milk then move to cows milk at 12 months.

I went to the GP today re my 28 week blood work. My iron is low, so I'm getting a prescription. They also took more blood to do more detailed tests to check vitamin b12 and other levels. I guess this is why I've been feeling tired, dizzy and out of breath at times.


----------



## foxforce

Starglow I'm with you on the people staring, they just stare at your tummy or talk to your tummy, I do ignore it but some days you just want to say something back, I read a thread on some people getting negative comments which I think is awful, I would definately say something then! Enjoy your hair appointment x

I am holding out on getting a pump until I see how I get on, I have read very good things about the Medela Swing pump but it approx £100 so you need to know you will use it if spending so much.

Mama at least you know why you felt the way you felt, hopefully the iron tablets will perk you up, hope your other levels are all good.


----------



## aileymouse

Mama afrika, I have low Iron too. I don't know if I've noticed much difference after taking the tablets apart from them turning my poo black!!


----------



## Starglow

I know foxforce. It's crazy!

Aw itsychik it's a shame you're not enjoying your pregnancy. The tiredness is a killer for me but over-all I'm enjoying it. I'm glad my bump is a proper bump now and that it's obvious I'm pregnant and not just a fat lump lol. I love the way my hubby is all soppy over bump and when I need looking after he'll help me. (he's not the soppy type at all btw) 

My boobs have gone such a stance shape and have dropped a bit! 

I've got used to my under the bump jeans now and they're really comfy. 
I'm still over-eating which is so silly. I eat healthy food but just too much of it! 

Better finish the housework off and get to my hair appointment. 

Back later x


----------



## Itsychik

@ Starglow- I actually haven't had any problem with tiredness at all (one of the few symptoms I've avoided!) but it's hard to enjoy the nausea/vomiting, back/hip/rib pain, heart burn, bleeding gums/nose, numbness and uncomfortability when trying to sleep...I'm WAY excited about almost getting to meet LO, but I could do without everything that comes with it :) We will DEFINITELY be waiting a long time before having another one... and if that pregnancy is anything like this one then it will absolutely be our last. Baby + maternity leave are really the only benefits of being pregnant... IMO!

Ah well... just 9 - 12 weeks to go!


----------



## Mama Afrika

aileymouse said:


> Mama afrika, I have low Iron too. I don't know if I've noticed much difference after taking the tablets apart from them turning my poo black!!

Thats just what I need when I already have constipation (sorry tmi)!


----------



## Starglow

I totally understand itsychik. The heartburn and lack of sleep is such mare. 

I feel more like myself now back to my usual summer blonde :) hubby is taking bump pictures soon yay! So I'll post them when they're done. :) kinda hard to pose with bump lol. 

Lovely day so far. Bump pics, dinner and chill out to come x


----------



## lilly77

Hi ladies ok so here's a pic of me today (at work!!) this is the inside of my dressing room, very boring! 

and my 29 1/2 week bumpette :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110414-00152.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aileymouse

Mama Afrika said:


> aileymouse said:
> 
> 
> Mama afrika, I have low Iron too. I don't know if I've noticed much difference after taking the tablets apart from them turning my poo black!!
> 
> Thats just what I need when I already have constipation (sorry tmi)!Click to expand...

luckily they haven't made me constipated...

I've brought my mat leave forward by 2 weeks cos of the problems at work, so now I leave 5th may!! woop!


----------



## aileymouse

gorgeous bump lilly! xx


----------



## Starglow

Oh my goodness we got loads..... ive just thrown some up for you xxx


----------



## Starglow

Great bump Lilly...... :) xxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

@starglow and lilly love the bump pics!

@ailey thats nice that you can stop work sooner, I wish I could.


----------



## Ashley2189

Great photos! I need to take some new bump photos soon. 

Had an ultrasound today as a follow up to my Level 2 I had two months ago. Everything's going well, and my baby girl is BIG! she weighs 3 lbs, 8 oz and every measurement they did had her at 30 weeks and 31 weeks. the sonographer told us "she definitely doesn't have a growth problem!" :haha: Baby SMILED at us and we got a photo of it, then opened her eyes a few times and we got a photo of them opening as well. After that she turned away from us so we couldn't get any more but the sonographer was having so much fun that she actually forgot to do a few measurements and had to come back in after she was "done" lol I have ANOTHER ultrasound appointment set for May 27. I've already had FIVE!
 



Attached Files:







Smile.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









Eyes Opening.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Starglow

Aw Ashley how sweet! My lo smiled once Can't believe you've had those scans. We get two 2d ones free (unless there's issues ) after that it's up to us if we pay for more. I'll look forward to your May ones. Xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, gorgeous pics of your bump!

Ashley, how sweet is that pic of her smiling!! Beautiful.

I have the dentist this morning....I'm bricking it!!
Also just got confirmation of Amber's school for september. Can't believe mybaby is all grown up!


----------



## lilly77

Gorgeous bump Starglow!!

and beautiful pics of your little girl Ashley, amazing that you guys can capture LO smiling - especially as they don't really smile for the first few weeks outside... incredible!
AAAAAAhhh I really want one!! (a scan!)

xx

PS Ailey I've decided my MA is going to start 13th May, so that's when I'll officially leave, but I'll still have my 10 Keep In Touch days.

Right off to pregnancy yoga then massage!!

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Itsychik

Wow, so many amazing updates!!

Lilly, you look gorgeous! Beautiful bump!

Starglow, I love the pictures! Did you get them done professionally? (I may have missed this somewhere). How sweet!

Ashley, that smile is amazing! And how wonderful that you get another scan soon :) My next (2D) scan is Tuesday!

Ailey, I'll bet it seems like yesterday that Amber was also just a baby :) I'll probably be saying that too in a few years when this LO is going to school!

MamaAfrika- when are you stopping for maternity leave? I agree, it'd be great to stop sooner, although I'm already pretty excited about being able to stop at 36 weeks (last day working is May 27th!!!)


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. Hubby is a photographer (does it on the side.....all sorts but weddings mainly) so he set up the studio and took some last night. handy! we'll take more in a few weeks again.

Aw I'm really loving my time off. Jealous of everyone finishing up earlier than me but can't complain as i'm having 2 weeks off at the moment and then after 5 weeks i'll have another week off before my last 2 weeks.....at the moment i'm working till 15th June :( having had this time off and feeling more like myself it's really shown me that we need proper relax time. gonna look at my schedule later and see what i can do. 

x


----------



## Itsychik

I just made an appointment for a 3D scan!!! 26 April :happydance: yay!!


----------



## Starglow

Brilliant Itsychik...... it's really worth doing. I'll never forget it. It might help you too as you're having all those awful side effects. Can't wait to see your pics :)

I'm doing very little today although i have a long list of things to do. Think i just need a day faffing about. done some housework and thats it. not even had a shower yet lol. i find it hard to sit still! Going to cinema tonight with hubby which will be nice.lazy weekend to come too although knowing us it'll fill up pretty quick.

This baby of mine feels so real now. That sounds strange but being able to see her last weekend was so amazing. I can now picture her inside me. 

I wonder which order we Cupcakes will be giving birth in. What a summer we have coming up. So pleased we're having summer babies...so nice to be in the garden with the baby and long relaxed walks with the pram...... baby buzzing right now lol...that's what time off does to me x


----------



## strawberry19

beutiful pics ladies!!

30 week bump pics next week ladies :D

sooo glad its the weekend already.. woohoo


----------



## Ashley2189

Thanks everyone! I think I might get the photo put onto the cake for my baby shower. It's so precious! 

starglow - baby STILL doesn't feel real to me. and that's pretty crazy considering i've been feeling her move around since about 15 weeks, and i've had five ultrasounds, and have multiple 3d photos of her, etc. i'ts like... SOMETIMES i smile and just think how awesome it is that my baby is inside my belly, but most of the time i can't fathom the fact that a baby is inside my belly! MY baby! and she's going to come out! lol


----------



## aileymouse

Ashley, I felt the same in first pregnancy, it never really sunk in and I never actually 'felt' pregnant, apart from the obviously stuff. 

This morning I'm wide awake at 6.20am. What is that all about? I'm waking up earlier and earlier....
We're going the inlaws for dinner tonight and my parents are coming too, but it's all good, cos they get on really well :D

Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

wooo lovely day today!

Gorgeous pictures from you Lilly, Starglow (they look very professional) and Ashley amazing scan pictures of your lo :D

I'll be at work until 9th June so jealous when I hear some of you finishing next month but it is better for us to do this so I get longer with baby afterwards like I said before, luckily I can pretty much go at my own pace and sit/walk whenever I want.

Ailey I'm always up early and dh is too now, think it's contagious not quite as early as you though!

We're off to see some friends at lunch, my chest of drawers for baby's room came yesterday so I can start to organise the clothes before dh's football team play in semi-final FA cup game at 5pm.

Hope you all have a good day & weekend xx


----------



## Starglow

Thanks foxforce :) 

Ashley & Ailey ... I'm with you on the pushing baby out bit for sure. Heads not quite there yet lol. 

We put our cot mobile on last night in bed to soothe lo. Hubby fell asleep haha! It's fab tho. Really soothing, nice tunes and nature sounds and a cool light show for the walls and ceiling :) 

So much for a quiet day. Off to see a football match with shopping and lunch before. I'd say I'll be flopped in bed early. Hubby decided I Should try my footie top on last night which was hilarious. Looked good but far too tight. Can't bare anything too tight on my bump. 

See you all later. Have a great day x


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies hope you're having a nice weekend.

Lo is feeling more real to me now especially as I feel her move all the time and she could be here in 8 weeks!

We went to Babies r us and got the Graco Symbio travel system including pushchair, carry cot and car seat for £380, a discount of £210. Now we just need to get more clothes, bedding, the monitor and car seat base but we'll wait till after the baby shower in May.


----------



## Starglow

Morning all :) 

My funny hubby got up this morning telling me we should do the NCT anti-natel course in May. This is due to a male friend of his saying how great it was. So we've applied. I think the fact he wants to do it is a good thing. The breathing, relaxation, massage, breast feeding help and what to do with newborn at home has to be a benefit. I looked Into this locally ages ago and it was pricey and over 8 sessions. This is 20 min drive from us £150 - 2 full Sunday's 10-4, a Thursday evening 8-10 and a reunion morning In august. The dates suit us too and I'd be finished with 4 weeks Till due date.

How is everyone? Hopefully a quiet thread is a sign of a good weekend.

Had a great day yesterday. Hubby got a new footie top, got me a footie hoody (only thing that fit through pregnancy and after ) and baby girl got her first footie baby grow lol! Cute! I had energy actually. We parked really close as we told them I was heavily pregnant, went for a stroll,shopping, lunch and match. Came home to dinner and film. Was in bed at 11pm. All this not working is great lol! 

Xxx


----------



## Starglow

Well after a packed day yesterday and with energy, today we test drove a car we're probably buying, had a lovely stroll and went for dinner. Omg I was so tired, got home at 4pm and straight to bed for a two hour sleep! Still very tired. Weird! 

Plus........ Ouch. My spotty chin is just crazy. Anyone know any tricks to clearing them. Every day there's more and more. I use simple face wash but it's not working :(


----------



## Ashley2189

I've been getting extremely tired as well! Friday night I was asleep by 10, I woke up on Saturday morning at 9 and went back to bed for a nap at 11 and didn't get up until 2 pm!

not sure what to do about spots - i've been battling acne since a week before my bfp and it hasn't cleared at all. hopefully it goes away after i deliver - i miss my face!! :(

I've just registered for childbirth class. It's free from my hospital and covers sign and stages of labor, breathing and relaxation skills for labor and birth, the importance of the labor coach, and medical interventions including C-sections. We have the option of registering for a 4 - week course (2 hours, one day a week) or a one day "intensive" class from 9 am - 5 pm. We're doing the one day because I don't see the point in dragging it out for 4 weeks.


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Hope you all had great weekends, I think it feels better when the weather is good. Shame to be working when the weather is supposed to stay nice :(

I managed to get the clothes all put away in the drawers but haven't washed them yet as no Fairy softener but I guess the nearer to baby been born they are washed the fresher they will smell.

Everyone at work telling me how big bump is this morning, I think it's because I have a fitted coral vest top on which seems to show it off more.

Mama glad to see you got a good buy with your pram :thumbup:

I'm not feeling too bad on the tiredness front yet. I think on the spot/acne front I think just to try cleanse more frequently with something like tea tree oil based products as they are a natural antiseptic, I get odd ones around my chin and dab on the tea tree oil which usually clears them.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks girls re spots. I do look after my skin but eewwww I feel yucky with spots. Ah well it's not for ever. 
I'm stuck in all day waiting for a delivery of our dishwasher. Aw bliss at last lol. So this is my excuse to stay in all day, do a bit of cleaning up here and there, do my work schedule and chill out with my feet up. Dont know how I'm going to cope back at work next week.

Yeah my bump has got bigger this weekend. Noticed last night. Finding clothes a bit easier now my bump is bigger. 

Oh gosh not long to go now till our due dates!


----------



## lilly77

morning everyone!

I had a great weekend, hope you all did too! we visited friends up in birmingham, actually got a TAN!! It was such lovely weather. Supposed to be nice all week and we have the week off as its my SIL's very small wedding on thursday, staying up in the cotswolds from tuesday - friday - THEN Kai comes back on Fri!!! woohooo!! I'm SO excited to see him, been missing him like CRAZY.

Re spots, I know you can't do anything too harsh while pregnant, as Foxforce suggested - tea tree oil, simple cleansing - and don't prod or pick them. I know this sounds crazy but have you tried toothpaste on them at night? I used to do that and it really worked. 

I have the opposite, usually I have spots around my chin, hormonal ones - but during this pregnancy they have cleared right up, i'm actually dreading going back to my 'normal' skin when this baby's out! Good skin and hair is one of the pro's of this pregnancy for me - I think its all going to go to pot when she's out though.

I really want to get our house ready for Bean... still not ordered the changing table or shelves, want a moses basket now, need to put the cot up. Hopefully we'll do this in the next couple of weeks. its hard because our flat's so small, we need to store some big item furniture (such as my dressing table, which i will now have to do without!) so organising that to be moved is the biggest mission so far.

We've also been back and forth re her name. We've cancelled out Ivy Grace - I know everyone loved it but the more and more I see people's names on here and meet people - it seems that Grace is an EXTREMLEY common second name, even our close friends have called their daughter Edie Grace - waaaayyy too similar. Yes its pretty, but it seems like a generic second name to me now, and doesn't mean anything to us personally. I really really love Ivy Lila - I just need to get DH around!! he's 50% at the moment. I think it's unusual and I love that Lila is close to Lilly (my name) and also quite bohemian and beautiful.

I might wait til i'm in labour then i'm sure he'll let me have my way!! :haha:


----------



## Starglow

Ivy lila is lovely hun :) awwwwww! 

Yep done the toothpaste thing lol. I use simple face wash and sometimes a simple mask just on my chin before a shower. Should be able to have a makeup free day today staying in which may do some good. Should up my water too. I have spots on my back now too my hubby informed me lol. Nice! 

X


----------



## lilly77

Well if it makes you feel any better I found spots on my BUM!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Starglow

And as for getting our homes ready ..... We have everything still in boxes or hidden away lol. I aim to set everything up one month before my due date so it's ready for when my then 6 month old niece arrives. It's getting harder to get housework done with decreasing amount of energy. I've actually got a fair bit done already today. Dishwasher has arrived but my plumber has just said he can't fit us in till after Easter :( boo. I just have to look at it for now lol!


----------



## Starglow

lilly77 said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better I found spots on my BUM!! :haha:
> 
> xxx

Lol oh dear!!!


----------



## foxforce

Glad you had a good weekend Lilly sounds like you will have a lovely week off too, the weather is supposed to last into next week by all accounts :icecream: I love Ivy Lila very bohemian like you said 

Sorry your plumber can't be accomadating Starglow gutting as I'm sure you can't wait to use it now :(

I di mean to say last week, Lloyds Pharmacy have an offer on Bio Oil at the moment or did last week, I got a big bottle for £13, well £11 as had an extra coupon from last week Sunday paper, so worth stocking up for those that use it :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

Oh yes I meant to say about the bio oil. I couldn't believe it was half price! Good stuff. 

Xxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Afternoon all, 

Like Lilly, I used to get hormonal spots but those have gone since my BFP. My normally combination to oily skin is very dry now and I wonder if it will go back to normal after birth.

@Lilly, your chosen names are beautiful! Hope you get your way!


----------



## Ashley2189

Lilly - I love Ivy Lila! I really liked the name Grace as a middle name too, but my OH didn't like it. He's the one that picked Emily - he said it just popped into his head one day and I went along with it. Middle names are never used or said and neither of us had any name that held significant meaning. So basically I chose the first name and he agreed, he chose the middle name and I agreed!

Starglow - how exciting it must be to be getting a dishwasher! I can't live without a dishwasher, mine broke once and I honestly had no idea how to keep up with all the dishes! 

Only about 3 weeks left of school!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to be done with it and be able to focus on getting the house ready for my little girl! :)


----------



## Starglow

Spent a good 4 hours sorting my teaching schedule out. The last 2 weeks before maternity leave are pretty light due to me working so much last term. I'll stick with it for now and week by week I'll slowly pull extra lessons in to lighten my hours even more. No way I can finish up end of May tho. I'll pace myself and if it's too much I'll deal with it. The first 3 weeks back are fairly heavy but I'll take it easy. Dreading it! (even tho i love my job but I've just got much more tired these days). Loving my time off. 

Yes I don't know how I've been living without a dishwasher. Always had one for years but never got one where I live now nearly 5 years. Hubby has done the plumbing, just drilling the holes now which is proving more difficult. He's determined we're using this dishwasher tonight. Crappy plumber!!!!!! Even a second plumber said he'd pop round for a quote and didn't bother showing up! The state of my kitchen!!!!!! Lol

Oooohhhhhh my bump feels heavy tonight. 

X


----------



## aileymouse

Evening all! Busy weekend. Well and truely pooped now!

Walked round a bootsale yesterday for near on 3 hours, but got some great bargains!

Today I met up with some friends and their girls, one has a baby girl who is 7 weeks old, just beautiful! We took the little'uns to the beach and they had a great time, but now I'm knackered.

Near time to go back to work :( but only for a day and then I have four days off.


----------



## hch

hi girls sorry i havent been about much! im just so tired and have started having a baby hour during the day! i painted my hall and stairs the other day and have been so tired since then! i think it took it out of me! OH has been poorly we thought he had hand foot and mouth disease so i rang the hospital and they wanted him to be checked out asap for me and baby and him but more so they could figure out if they needed me to come in and be checked over! turns out he has had a severe allergic reaction to his antibiotics he looks awful! i feel so sorry for him as at first he was contained to the bedroom incase it was h f and m! such a relief to know it isnt anything that can affect me and bubs! googling is very bad for you! hope every one is well! im going to read everyones posts to see how you all are xxx


----------



## Starglow

Aw hch your poor hubby! We all seem to be more tired than usual so perhaps it's the norm for a lot if people arcthis stage of pregnancy. 
Weird to think we are now 'heavily' pregnant lol. I'm having to pace myself hun and take breaks all over the place. 

Hope your hubby is ok. Glad you and bump are fine x


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Wow 30 weeks . . . . . Congrats to those who are today :happydance: 

Happy 30 weeks to you hch, sorry to hear about your dh having a bad reaction, relief it isn't h,f&m. 

Starglow hope you managed to get a cycle out of your dishwasher, we don't have one, use one at work where we really need it having so many staff! 

Ailey how nice it must have been at the beach yesterday, living in the middle of the country it takes a good 1hr and 30 min drive to get to a beach which could be worse I suppose.

I haven't slept too well last two nights :( not sure if it's my hayfever, my mouth was so dry last night but couldn't be bothered getting up for a drink!! :blush: I hope today is less boring at work today, didn't have much to do yesterday. 

Hope you all have good days :flower:


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce ........... It's taking me ages these days to get comfy at first when I'm trying to go to sleep. I toss and turn from side to side for ages, usually having to get up for a wee. But when I do get to sleep luckily I'm sleeping through till the morning. 

(yep dishwasher is working lol,,,,, bliss. I'll stop going on about it now lol) 

I have the day to myself today so need to do a food shop, housework and paperwork sorting. Oh and rearrange my flipping kitchen cupboards now we've lost one for dishwasher. I'd much rather go have a nose around baby shops but I'll hold out till hubby is off. 

Lilly I read your thread about baby being spine to spine. Do they usually tell you if this is the case? I don't get rib kicks either. (lol I'll probably get them now I've said that). 

Have a great day everyone xxxxx


----------



## Starglow

74 days to go!!!! Omg!!!! Plus I'm only actually working 23 of those days. Nice thought :) I'm looking forward to maternity leave.


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

I've been reading along since this weekend but haven't had much time to post anything. Was a little bummed out this weekend (it was the 4th anniversary of the Virginia Tech shootings--not sure how many of you heard about that when it happened-- but a friend of mine was killed that day so I spent a lot of the weekend talking to our mutual friends and generally feeling a bit bummed). But DH and my FIL finished some painting in the nursery... just one more thing to paint and then we'll be done! The furniture is also almost finished (we're sanding and re-finishing it). So close!

Starglow- glad your dishwasher is working :) That was one of the biggest shocks to me when I moved to Europe... how common it is not to have one!

hch- I hope your hubby gets better soon! Allergic reactions are really awful... but glad it's not hand, foot & mouth! 

Ailey- hope you're well rested! That's actually one symptom that hasn't really affected me at least... I don't feel any more tired than normal.

and Lily- I think Ivy Lila is beautiful!! Hopefully you can bring your hubby around as well ;-)

Hope you ladies have a good week... we have a growth scan today at 4pm (Dutch time!) so we'll get some more pics of LO! Looking forward to it :happydance:


----------



## Starglow

Aw Hun sorry about your friend. Exciting about the growth scan today tho. Hopefully you'll post some pics here :) 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone,

Happy 30 weeks to everyone that is :) I think 30 week pictures are needed too :winkwink:

i have tried catching up, i have had a busy few days. My day at Hoar Cross Hall on friday was fab, had my beautiful bump massage and by the end of the day felt totally relaxed. All our baby stuff is mainly in the loft as we have no where to store it. So me and hubby sorted lots of stuff out on saturday to make room. I cant see us moving for at least 12 months. I am washing bits of baby clothes while the weather is nice so they can be put away in the drawers.

Starglow- glad your dishwasher is now working and it sounds like your getting on top of your work ready :)

hch- hope hubby gets well soon

Itsy - hope the scan goes well

Lilly- Friday will be here before you know it, especially with you having a few days away and the name is beautiful

Think thats it... I may not post too often over the next few days although i will try to keep up as i have 2 assignments for uni to write :( nice way to finish off my holiday!!!
I will try and do a bump pic and put that on too.

Have a great day x


----------



## lilly77

Happy 30 Weeks to some of us including meeeee woohoo!!

What a gorgeous day it is too..

thanks for all the lovely name comments girls!

I also won't be on until weekend as am off to the cotswolds for SILs wedding - i'm really looking forward to tonight because we're staying in bibury and its SO beautiful and its just me and DH, we need some much needed time alone together!! Its been a while :winkwink: :haha:
We'll be staying at his parents weds & thurs night and then we'll be back in london on Friday to see my little man!

hope everyone has a great week xxx


----------



## Flybee

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been on but am
in hospital!
I have seen 3 doctors and a chiropractor over the last week or so who have said I have sciatica / spd - well NO as it turns out I actually have a blood clot in my groin!!! 
What is even more scary is that on if the docs said I would be fine to fly to Portugal tomorrow!!!
I am now in hospital and have to inject myself fragomen twice a day for rest of pregnancy and afterwards!!
I will catch up on all posts when am home as too tiny on my iPhone. I hope you are all ok, happy 30 weeks to everyone who is xx


----------



## Itsychik

Oh no Flybee! How did they eventually figure out you have a blood clot? How long will you be in the hospital?

I'm glad they figured it out... will the pain start to go away now that you have something to treat it??

Good luck... I hope it clears up soon! :flower:


----------



## strawberry19

oh flybee poor you!!! hope you feel better soon :flower:

hope everyone is well just had a little catch up i havent been around much this weekend and week been really busy work is so busy right now its crazy!! absolutly shattered!! just found out oh's Sil is preggo .... thats 3 new grandchildren by the end of the year for my mil!!! lol poor woman is gonna be ripping her hair out going from 1 granchild to 4!!


----------



## lolley

bloody hell flybee, hope your ok and they sort you out.

Big :hug:


----------



## Flybee

Thanks everyone, I mentioned that my foot looked a bit swollen
so the doctor at hospital checked and ordered an emergency ultrasound on my leg... The pain hasn't gone away yet but am hoping it will start to improve...
Got another injection due now ...


----------



## Flybee

Thanks everyone, I mentioned that my foot looked a bit swollen
so the doctor at hospital checked and ordered an emergency ultrasound on my leg... The pain hasn't gone away yet but am hoping it will start to improve...
Got another injection due now ...


----------



## Itsychik

Flybee-- oh dear, I hope your leg is doing okay! Please keep us updated!

I just got back from my scan (pic below!) I posted on the main board as well but LO is measuring 3 WEEKS ahead! He's already 4.5 lbs! I have a regular appointment with my mw on Thursday but the ultrasound technician thinks I'll be referred to a consultant. She said if he keeps growing at this rate he'll be 10 lbs before his due date :shock: oh dear...

I've decided I'm cutting out all extra sugar until at least I get some definite results from the mw this week!

Picture is of head with his hand in his mouth!


----------



## Starglow

Oh flybee.... Poor you hun. Sending hugs. 

Itsychik ...... Better to get checked for sure. Hopefully you'll be seen soon. Your baby is so cute. 

X


----------



## Starglow

I just ordered a pregnancy yoga DVD. Should have got one ages ago. Need something to help me out. Haven't done yoga in ages but I used to love it x


----------



## Mama Afrika

Flybee sorry you're going through this but am glad they caught it.

Itsy I can't believe how big your LO is, cute scan! Does your belly feel bigger to you than average? I ask as my belly feels small but I'm not having another scan.


----------



## Itsychik

Mama- my belly/bump feels like it's grown a lot in the last week or two... it wasn't until I posted a picture on Facebook and one of my best friends made a comment about how "big" I was that I even thought anything about it. I just figured it was normal! The ultrasound technician today said that my bump looked really big though :blush: Below is a 30-week bump pic...

Hopefully I'll hear more at my apt on Thursday!




Other ladies with 30-week bump pics??


----------



## aileymouse

Itsychik, I wouldn't worry too much about the size as it is just an estimate.

Flybee, hope you are ok, sorry you've had some problems x


----------



## Ashley2189

itsy - i must be cross-eyed today because i can't figure out which way to look at your scan! i can't see anything :( :shrug: I thought MY baby was big measuring 2 weeks ahead! but as aileymouse said, they ARE estimates. I've read a bunch of threads where baby's weight was completely off.


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Flybee hope your ok glad they spotted the clot and your getting the right treatment now, if I have read correctly are you flying to Portugal today? Or was it that if you were to go tomorrow it would be fine :shrug: Hope the pain has eased off now x

Itsy lovely scan, very cute and yes don't worry over weight as they are guessing, you look lovely in your bump pic :D 

Lolley good luck with your assignments x

Lilly have a great wedding, see you in a few days x :wedding:

Strawberry :wave: hope your taking it easy in your busy days :thumbup:

Starglow my yoga dvd is great but I haven't done it for ages, I really must! Which is it you have got Tara Lee?


I had such a strange dream where I gave birth early to a puppy after feeling it's foot sticking out!! It wanted to go back into my tummy as it was too cold :wacko: I think it maybe because lo was moving so much last night it actually kicked out so strong into my side below my ribs that it hurt.

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Starglow

Lol giving birth to a puppy!!!!! Eek! Funny old dreams. 

I got the Tara Lee DVD as it had lots of great reviews. Doubt it'll be here for another week which is a shame. I hope it makes a difference for the last 9 weeks. Hopefully I'll use it after baby is here too. is this the one you have hun? 

Up early for a financial advisor meeting. Yuck. This guy can talk lol. 

Last night I was fuming trying to get comfy in bed. Tossed and turned for hours. With pregnancy pillow, without the pillow, cuddled in with hubby, miles away from hubby lol. Had to wee through the night. Boo. Ah well I'll have a nap later :) 

Have a great day everyone. Everyone ok?


----------



## foxforce

Yes I have the Tara Lee one, it is very good.

I actually managed to sleep really well last night, must have been so tired from interuppted sleep the previous 2 nights. Although I did have cramp a couple of times :(

Enjoy your finacial meeting!


----------



## Starglow

Meeting over :) all good news. Changing our mortgage to a better one. We've been really careful to get our finances into the right place in time for baby in July. Starting a family makes you grow up a bit lol (well it has me anyway). We're being careful with our spending big time right now. 

Must say I'm feeling pretty yucky this morning. Headache, sick, achey and very tired. Gonna drop hubby off at train for work and then come home and put my feet up. Glad I can. I'm lucky. 

Foxforce that's great you like that yoga DVD. Can't wait to try it out x


----------



## Starglow

Great I've got my place on the antenatal course in may. Pleased as it's 2 Sunday's to completely focus on us plus a Thursday night purely on breast feeding. 

Dizzy dizzy dizzy. 

Enjoy the UK sunshine x


----------



## strawberry19

ahhh lovely sunshine... just bloody hot!! i am shattered already thank god its only one more day of work then a 4 day weekend :)


----------



## lolley

just a quick one for the UK ladies as im trying to do my assignment...

Just had the asda baby event leaflet in the post it starts 26th April :)


----------



## hch

oooo asda event! cant wait for that as i need some more bottles and they did a good deal last time on them! :) 

hugs flybee hope you feel better soon did you manage to get away?

itsy i dont think you look big at all just normal for 30 weeks, scans are usually not correct at getting the weight right, i wouldnt worry at all they said my 2nd was going to be no bigger then 7lbs but he was 8lbs 9 so they got that wrong completely :)


anyone elses bump feeling heavy!? i generally cant be arsed to do anything in this weather! i just feel so ........ eurggghh do i have to! got my voucher for my boots changing bag and the advent freebies if i spend over a fiver so will be getting those 2moro! nothing like a few a freebies! :D have started waking up all the time during the night cant get comfy at all and baby is having his awake time between 10pm and 4am! plus he is still breech and just tends to roll over which is now getting not painful but the need for me to say argghh :lol: and kick me in my bladder non stop! still umming and arrrrghing over the homebirth i really want one and get excited about having one but then i think omg what the hell am i doing! i think i need my mw to tell me that its going to be fine ! OH is still in 2 minds he is worried something will go wrong! i dont know will have to think long and hard before i make the commitment to having one! does anyone have there hospital bag ready i have bought some breast pads :lol: and thats it! should really start getting it ready! cant believe i will be full term in 6 weeks! and 9 weeks til due date! anyone looking into taking raspberry tea leaf tablets and using clary sage oil nearer your date?


----------



## Mama Afrika

Yay asda baby event, both DH and I will be on leave next week so we'll definitely check it out.

@hch I'll be taking rasberry leaf tablets from 36 weeks if my mw is ok with it.


----------



## Starglow

Hch.... This is from last night but i couldn't post for some reason:
Yep hch to being bump heavy. Bump has grown again since the weekend. I'm just back to being shattered. I had to go to bed for 4 hours today. I only got up cause I won't sleep tonight if I stay there longer. I know I have to relax but it feels such a waste of time off.*
Re home birth. I love the idea but I'd feel safer at the hospital with *the support. We're all different tho. Don't u get two midwives at home tho?*

I'm eating far too much especially on the days where I'm not up to doing anything. Think i'll start keeping a food diary from Tomorrow to keep track.*

X

.......,,
This morning. 

Hi everyone :) 
What an awful night trying to sleep. I'm going through 3-4 hours of being so uncomfortable. As soon as I lie down at night it's a nightmare! Can't sleep propped up with pillows yet it kills when I lie flat. Wish I could find a way of getting comfy quickly. 

Now, had anyone bought a play mat yet? I can't find one I like. When I read reviews I'm finding they're flimsy and small. Any ideas? 

X


----------



## Mama Afrika

I'm having trouble sleeping as well, I can't find a comfortable position and I need the toilet twice in the night.


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Thanks Lolley will watch out for some bargains in the Asda event!

I am going ot tackle hospital bag bits next week, get some matty pads etc 

I already have some raspberry leaf tea my friend has given me that she didn't open.

Starglow I got a Lottie Ladybird playmat from M&P's at the outlet though I think they sell for £60 but got ours for £25 . It's lovely and colourful and very padded, it's plays music too. I believe they still sell in the main store so not sure why it was so cheap at the outlet :shrug:

I slept realy well again last night after dozing on the sofa all evening so I was surprised, probably have a few days of no sleeping now lol Just needing to get the once at the moment for the toilet.


----------



## lolley

hi :hi:

Im having trouble sleeping can't get comfy in any position with or without my pillow, but i have never been a good sleeper anyway so i expected it. You can put money on it that when i go to bed baby wakes up! wriggling and kicking for hours.

hch- i started buying bits for my bag, just when things are on offer if im shopping. I got some hand gel and deoderant etc as i have to use sensitive deoderant it is normally £2 something it was on offer for 99p :) and yes i am now feeling very heavy my bump especially on the evening feels heavier than normal.

starglow - we have just decided on the playmat/gym we are getting i will find it and post the description for you.


----------



## lolley

didnt work will try again...


----------



## lolley

https://direct.tesco.com/pi/Enlarge/3/AW10208-7513TPS725946.jpg
https://direct.tesco.com/pi/Enlarge/3/AW10208-7513TPS725928.jpg
https://direct.tesco.com/pi/Enlarge/3/AW10208-7513TPS725975.jpg
Created with sensory stimulating principles that encourage babys development within the first year of life. Soft prop pillow promotes tummy time fun. On the go mobile has lights, 8 engaging melodies and sounds plus 3 bugs to delight baby. Large baby safe mirror encourages visual exploration. Visually stimulating graphic cards are dual sided with high contrast images and familiar baby faces. Water filled teether spiral bead chaser and apple rattle encourages reaching and grasping and the mobile can be removed and attatched to any car seat handle.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks lolley. Can't see pic tho. Could just be the website playing up. 

So there's a few of us struggling with getting to sleep. I know my sister hardly slept through her whole pregnancy. I eventually used a Paul McKenna sleep relaxation thing last night which sent me off to nod after a while. 

Hospital bag - I've only got maternity pads, disposable breast pads, johnsons extra sensitive baby wipes, the big knickers lol, babygrows etc. Still need to find nighties as i don't wear them but ideal for breast feeding and comfort. Anyone else finding any? Thought I'd get cheap in primark but there's nothing suitable. 

I wanted to get loads done ( and we are pretty organised) but I've not had the energy to go shopping this week. Hubby is off for 11 days from tomorrow so I'll go with him for the last few bits. X


----------



## lolley

There showing up for me ?

I will try and post the link....

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-7513.aspx

you can get it from a few places but this is the cheapest i have found :)


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Lolley- I see the pics! Cute :) We haven't bought one and I'm not planning on it, at least not at first... but I love seeing the ones you all have chosen!

Re: raspberry leaf, I don't have any yet, but think I would like to get some. I'll probably talk to my MIL about it, as she uses a lot of different herbs and I'm sure she has some good advice on where to find it. Are you guys taking tablets or drinking tea?

I have some issues sleeping... mostly I can get to sleep but I wake up 3 - 4 times trying to turn and get more comfortable. I only get up to actually use the bathroom/toilet once though, so hopefully that won't get much worse.

I have an appointment with the mw today to get the Anti-D/Rh injection. Anyone else had this? Normally I'm fine with shots/needles, but I've heard that this one is horrible. I'll also hear whether they want to do any additional checks since LO is measuring ahead. We'll see!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks lolley. That's really sweet. Love it. :) 

Good luck itsychik with your mw today xxx


----------



## strawberry19

starglow this is ours gingerbread from mamas & papas was expensive but it was brought by the girls at work for us! its lovely and padded and and its a 5 in 1 playmat can remove the bars and toys and tie the sides up for when they start rolling
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Starglow

Aw strawberry that's very sweet too. :) nice to get as a pressie! 

Omg I can't get myself together to go do a food shop! Seriously I'm flaked out. Even having a shower has taken it out of me. Ok gotta stop moaning and just get on with it.


----------



## hch

just been and got my free boots changing bag worth 30 quid! im so knackered now but i need to go and get some easter eggs as i dont want to leave the house again :lol: ooooo got myself some long line vests and there not maternity either as i couldnt find any anywhere! still looking for a nice top to where to my sisters 18th on saturday tho! maternity clothes are crap! 

cute playmats girls :D x


----------



## lolley

here is my 30 week bump pic :) ...

https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/kell500/30weeks.jpg


----------



## Itsychik

aww Lolley! Beautiful bump!!

Strawberry, lovely play mat! I love the colours.

Just got back from mw... sugar and iron are all fine, got the Anti D injection (wasn't bad!) and made another appointment in 2 weeks for another scan :happydance: They want to check LO's growth then to see if he's still measuring big. Can't complain about more scans though! :)


----------



## Starglow

Hch well done on even getting out and about! 
Lolley. Aw fab bump! (and figure !!!)
Itsy. Delighted your appointment went well. X


----------



## aileymouse

Hi girls! Tiring day at work today, but only 4 days left!

I'm feeling the heavy bump too. and it's only going to get worse...
I can't sleep either, forever tossing and turning.

We have a playmat that my daughter had, it's a tiny love one with lights and music.


----------



## aileymouse

Oh and Lolley, lovely bump! xx


----------



## Ashley2189

Here's my 30 week bump! I was feeling festive... can't wait to bake my ham on Easter! I LOVE ham and I only ever make it for Easter and Christmas. 

What kind of bag are you ladies using as a hospital bag? I was thinking about taking a small rolling suitcase, but now I'm thinking about buying an oversized Vera Bradley bag! I REEEAALLLLLLLLY want one. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2121.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2124.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Itsychik

wow Ashley, did you paint that yourself?? That's awesome! Beautiful bump!

Ailey... 4 more days! I'll bet you can't wait :)


----------



## Ashley2189

thanks itsy! yes, i did it myself. :)


----------



## lolley

oh wow that is such a fab bump pic :)


----------



## hch

awesome bump pics girls you both look fab x


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls, 

Well after a day pretty much on the couch or in bed hubby came home at 10pm from work. I got out of bed (heartburn was killing lying down anyway) and we went and did a big food shop. I hadnt realised how much bigger my bump is at night. Omg walking around tesco was hard work. I honestly felt like I was gonna burst lol. I got looks that's for sure. I was wacked out when we got home, crawled into bed and with Paul McKenna's cd I slept through. So I reckon a walk to rid my energy whether I feel like it or not could be the key. 
I know hch walks huge amounts. 

Mil was on last night. Thank goodness she has got the message to come after baby is born when I'm home. She'll be coming with my sil which is probably good. Get visitors out of the way. Hopefully they'll come the second week I'm home but we'll see. I do think she thinks this is her baby but it's her grandchild and I just have to go with it. She's baby mad! Adores them and really good with them. 

Omg 30 weeks tomorrow and most of you are already there. This is crazy lol. 

So a long weekend of sitting in the garden, BBQ's and chilling out to come. Hoping to drag hubby for walks round the block. It's easier when he's with me cause I can hang on to him lol. I've really slowed up I notices last night. He couldn't believe how slow I needed to walk lol. 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Great bump pics everyone, Ashley you did a fab job of your egg bump it's really cute.

I'm just waiting for it to warm up a little as feels little cool, to go plant some seeds in the garden for some colour later when I know we won't have chance to garden. Just washed some of babies clothes going to go hang them out in a min, they will look so cute on the line! :cloud9: 
Dh has taken his kids to the cinema which seems wrong when the weather is so lovely but it's what they want to do :wacko: BBQ later

Posted my 30 week bump pic and pic of the playmat we got.

I do a fair amount of walking so that could be the key Starglow, although not planning as much of that this weekend, my right calf is killing me from cramp two nights ago feels like I have seriously pulled a muscle :( 

Hope you all a super Good Friday x
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









lottie.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## foxforce

Well just had a bit of a drama.... whilst pegging out the washing the dog was strangely barking at some small bushes in the corner of the garden, I thought he had been stung by a bee as he chases them :wacko: but on looking again I noticed there was a blackbird chick there just staring up awww so cute but nightmare for me as I'm so soft for all animals, mammals, birds etc I have to check they wil be ok as can be.
I quickly got the dog in the house and phoned dad not knowing what to do, then checked RSPB website, turns out it's best to leave them but keep an eye on them in case they have been abondoned. Hopefully it will fledge in a couple of day time or sooner :shrug: 
It looked quite healthy covered in feathers but not the full plume, just quietly sat there.

I left it finished hanging out the washing, went to check on it and it had gone!! I just hope it is ok and it could hopefully fly after all as I don't want any of the crazy cats we have nearby getting it :wacko:

I'll let the dog out later I'm sure he'll go check for it, he is such a scooby doo that anything scares him so I'll soon know if it is about!


----------



## Starglow

Aw it's so hard when you find little animals in your garden who are injured etc. Poor little thing. Nice bump and playmat :)

Went out this morning to get a few bits and now we're in the garden on 26 degrees. I'm reading my magazines while hubby is cooking the food on BBQ. Yum yum! 

Off to chill x


----------



## strawberry19

hope everyones having a lovely break!!! lovely bumps reminds me i need to do my pic... coming in next few days :)

but anyway this is why i havent been on ive spent all day baking and icing!! heres results so far i have 24 cupcakes to ice tomoro too tired to finish it tonight!! these are for my mil's big 50'th party tomoro night
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ashley2189

wow, that is a BEAUTIFUL cake!


----------



## Starglow

Lovely cakes Strawberry. :) fab! 

Yesterday was lovely. Sat in the sunshine gaining freckles lol, reading and eating. Had an hour snooze in bed when I needed it, then we went for a 30 min little walk which felt great and back to watch footie. Not a huge fan bit our team were playing so it was fun. I'm fine if I get a sleep during the day but this isn't going to be possible when I'm back working 9-7. Dont know what I'll do as my eyes literally just want to close and body shuts down. 

I really want to plant my garden pots and paint my lounge but no energy. 

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend. 

X


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Foxforce- beautiful bump!! I love seeing how your tattoo still grows with your bump, it looks beautiful!

And I'm sure the little bird made it away safely... I know exactly how hard it is not to do anything (I've taken in a LOT of stray animals in the past years... I just can't resist!). Hopefully you'll see it again at some point, healthily flying around!

Strawberry- that really is a gorgeous cake! Good luck finishing the rest and have a great time at the party for your MIL today!

I hope everyone has a great Easter weekend as well! DH and I are leaving this afternoon for a "mini-cruise" from NL to England (a little city called "Hull") and I'm really looking forward to it :) We've both never been on a cruise ship... or to England... so it will be nice to enjoy the long weekend away (our last one with just the two of us). Hope you all have a great time as well!


----------



## lilly77

Hi everyone! Hope you've all had a lovely few days. Great bump pics and fab cake strawberry - you're so talented!

I actually went to the maternity triage last night as I was so worried about my vein. Its got worse and there's more veins 'down there' now. The area is puffy and swollen and I feel a lot of pressure, the baby is really low down too, plus i've been having about 20 braxton hicks a day! 

After googling (BAD GOOGLE!!) I thought i'd suffered a prolapse of some sort, well I was devastated yesterday, was crying loads as I thought my pelvic floor was a goner!! But I went into triage and they checked me out - no prolapse, cervix is where it should be and everything is intact (phew!) 

HOWEVER, I have been diagnosed with Vulvar Varicosities :-( and they do go away but only after delivery. They also think the puffiness could be a femeral hernia, but they can't do anything about that now. I have to keep an eye on it if it becomes red or hard and painful, they might have to operate after delivery (but unlikely).
I also have a slight UTI, they reckon position of baby and softening of my pelvis all points to LO coming early, so we are getting prepared. UTI's also cause preterm labour.

https://www.varicoseveinsolution.com/vulvar-varicosities.html

I am ok now, relieved at being diagnosed - this vein as you girls know has been bothering me since march - only 9 more weeks to live with it!!

Anyway, i did have a nice break and we're off to my parents this weekend for bbq's and easter egg hunts - I'll be doing a lot of resting!!

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Starglow

Aw Lilly you poor thing. As you say at least they now know what it is and baby girl is doing well. But how uncomfortable to be living with this. The thought of lo coming early must have jolted you a bit. I've been thinking about you at your sisters wedding and you've been through all this. Have they given you something to take? Sending hugs. Kai must be home now too x

Itsychik. Have a fab cruise. Great weather for it. We're having proper summer days here at the mo. Hotter than lots of Europe. Why Hull tho? Never been but if you get time go visit other places and explore. I've never heard of anyone visiting Hull as their English destination. Any questions ask us. Have a fab time. It's so important to have time together. Usually we'd be having friends around and entertaining but we're loving just spending this quality time together. 

I'd love to go shopping for linin trousers. ( or even maxi dresses/ long skirts)Think we're going tomorrow but may pop out today depending. My legs are swollen so wearing skirts isn't the best. My jeans, leggings and tracksuit bottoms are all too hot for this weather. 

Lol short walk yesterday = 2 different neighbours patting bump and commenting how big it is lol. I've taken to staring back at strangers tunmy's when they stare at mine. Hehe. It's funny. Try it. 
X


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all, 

Lilly sorry to hear you're in pain, hope it doesn't get much worse x

Itsychik, have a fab cruise x

Strawberry, what a beautiful cake! Do you do it as just a hobby? x

Yesterday we went and built sandcastles on the beach and had an ice cream, yum!
Then our friends invited us round for a BBQ which was lovely.

Not much else happening this weekend, should catch up on some housework as we've spent alot of time out of the house. 

xxx


----------



## Starglow

Sounds great Ailey. Xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Lily- I'm so sorry to hear the vein has gotten worse! Glad they could diagnose though, and now keep an eye on it. Fx'd that it doesn't get worse and goes away soon!!

Starglow- we had actually planned to go to Antwerp, Belgium... but couldn't find reasonable hotel reservations so gave up and pretty much looked for "last minute weekend bookings" and found the mini-cruise as an option. The choices were to visit either Hull or York (I have no idea if these are the complete names, that's just how the website listed them). I'd actually really love to see London, but as a part of the mini-cruise you travel and just get 1 day "on shore" so Hull seemed like a small city we could wander/waddle around in for a day :) Glad to hear the weather is great!!

Hope you have a fabulous weekend as well, and that you have lots of energy to do fun things! :)

Ailey- have a great weekend and enjoy the weather! :)

:flower:


----------



## strawberry19

thanks for omments about the cake ladies!!.. i just do it as a hobby really!! just fr friends and family earns a little extra pennies when someone wants one anyway!! 

lilly glad you finally found out what is up even though its not really what you wanted to hear!! always best to know these things mind!

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## hch

huge hugs lilly i hope your not in to much pain, is there anything you can do to ease it at all? 

strawberry that cake looks fabulous! you are so talented! 

itsychick i hope you have a fab time away :)


im so not coping in this heat! i wanted to just be in my bra and pants yesterday afternoon but waited til the kids went to bed :lol: baby is still breech although he likes to turn ALOT im still getting kicked in the bladder and sometimes little kicks on the right at the bottom! he has deinately made the left side his home he sticks his bum out quite alot too! i wish he would turn tho as its making me so breathless having a head wedged in my ribs! had about 2 hours sleep last night aswell so i need to have a baby hour at some point today as im going to my sisters 18th birthday meal and dont want to look like death warmed up! have a good day everyone :) x


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi everyone.

@Strawberry lovely cakes!

@Lilly sorry to hear about your pain but glad LO is ok

@Itsy have fun on your cruise,if you do get to go to York, please do as its much nicer than Hull.

We're going to a park to have a picnic / stroll today. Also, I reserved the rainforest jumperoo currently £69.99 at Argos, plus I have a £5 Emmas diary voucher to use on Fisher Price toys so I'll get it for £65 a bargain. I also reserved the Braun compact ear thermometer on sale for £27but I'll get it for £22 using the £5 voucher I'll get for buying the jumperoo.


----------



## Starglow

Sounds great mama Africa. 

Itsychik you'll have a fab time. 

Hch. Aw Hun. That must be sore having head there. My baby is head down and presses on my bladder all the time. I'm also very breathless. 

We went for a big hilly walk into town which was lovely. I had to stop to wee lots lol. Also had to stop at times as baby was poking me in strange places which felt like a stitch. I rubbed bump and she would move then. It's madness. Just took the walk slowly. Also bought 2 sun dresses which I love and a top. I'll wear them loads different ways at home, social and for work with cardi's so that's great. Wow I do look pregnant. 

Boots let me use their staff loo! Really nice. Funny how we have to plan wee and drink stops wherever we go. 

I love the sun/heat. So it doesn't bother me at all. 
Hch take your bra off for comfort at home. Feels much better. 

Another BBQ on the go now. We only cook what we're actually having so we don't eat leftovers. And I've now done 3 walks in 3 days each one longer but I feel so much better for it. Gonna keep that up. 

Have fun everyone. 

(hch could u get a little fan or a cooling spray for your face to help?) x


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,

sounds like everyone is suffering in some way or another. Me my hips are bloody murder so my dh has treated me to the dream genii pillow. I wasn't going to pay that much as they are so expensive but he said if it means i can get some sleep its worth it bless him :)

hch - like starglow said try the cooling mists they work wonders :) and ouch for the head in your ribs!

Lilly - glad they have actually given you a proper reason now, hope it doesnt get any worse for you and hope Kai is home with his mom enjoying lots of cuddles :)

Starglow - yay for finding clothes, i think it always makes you feel better when you find something you like

Itsy - have a fab trip and enjoy your time together

strawberry - fab cake, i love it

Mama afrika- enjoy your picnic


----------



## foxforce

Happy Easter everyone :D

So sorry you are in such pain Lilly I really hope it does ease off for you :hug: Glad you had a good time at the wedding. You take easy 

Itsy hope you have a fab time on your mini cruise, I agree if you can get to York there is more to see and do there but otherwise enjoy Hull

Strawbs fantastic cake! You are really talented, hope you had a great time at mil's 50th and managed to get your cupcakes done :cake:

Mama great buy on the Jumperoo, my friends little boy has totally loved that and spent loads of time in it, we said we will probably get one but going to leave it until we need it hopefully will have a similar offer then.

hch sorry your not enjoying the heat, get the fans out I say, I don't feel too bad at the mo I have been closing the curtains and blinds to stop the sun getting into the house to keep it cooler! I am looking at oriental style hand fans on ebay to keep with me as I feel the heat will get to me the more I get bigger.

Starglow glad you got some summer dresses and enjoying your walking. I have had a dress on at home my friend gave me which is lovely as it's so cooling and so nice to be bearing my legs lol instead of wearing jeans.

Lolley hope the dreamgenii helps you out hun

We popped out to M&P's factory shop yesterday morning I managed to get a couple more bras on bogof and we also got a lovely storgage box for lo's toys half the price, didn't plan on gettng it but was such a good buy. 

What's everyone upto today? Dh is off out with his friends into Leeds this evening for the night to cheer up a friend who has spilt with his wife after 4 months off marriage, so I am going with the dog over to my parents for dinner (20 min drive away) I need to go into work for a short time tomorrow too :nope:


----------



## Starglow

Thanks lolley. X

Foxforce your storage box sounds fab!

What a day yesterday. After I last posted yesterday afternoon, we washed our car in and out (the two of us sweating buckets in the heat lol) then went to order our new car. We had researched getting a new one and found an amazing deal but hubby decided he'd joke with me that we weren't getting it, then sprung it on me lol.... Such a messer. Then hubby cleaned all the decking area while me and bump watched. Stayed out in the garden till midnight chatting. We were just missing toasting marshmallows on the BBQ, had to settle for a sausage on a stick instead! It was such a great day. Lol woke up today SO stiff haha,body is tired. Great fun tho. (won't have new car till September but we'll have it for a big trip to Ireland with the baby :) )

Happy easter everyone. Enjoy your day xxx


----------



## foxforce

Sounds like you had a lovely day and night :D it's exciting to get a new car, what are you getting? Hope your stiffness goes soon x

Meant to post pic of the box so here it is....
 



Attached Files:







storage box 2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Starglow

Aw nice box. Really nice shape. 

We're getting a new Skoda octavia vrs in racing blue. Double clutch so automatic but with gears if u want them. Omg always driven a stick but the automatics are amazing now. We test drove it last weekend and it's so lovely to drive. There's a deal on at the mo where on the new car you pay no VAT plus you get £300 of free petrol. We got a good deal and thinking it'll be great with a family etc. My dad loves it and will probably get one too lol. 

Whoops I've already eaten chocolate this morning :)


----------



## foxforce

Cool we drive Octavia estates as response cars at work, very nice to drive. We have had a couple where you can drive manual or auto in Audi's they are bliss to drive but at the mo we have manuals. We won't be getting a new one for a while yet as only changed one of them just over a year ago but it's very practical family/dog car - BMW estate and a Golf. We do love our cars. Excited for ya lol

I had chocolate digestive does that count ....


----------



## aileymouse

Oooh! I'd love a brand spanking new car!

I was shattered last night, went to bed at 10, but could sleep cos of the people over the road having a party for the second night in a row :roll: Not happy.

Off to a bootsale today, then an easter egg hunt at my mum and dads, oh and a BBQ. second one this weekend!


----------



## Starglow

foxforce said:


> Cool we drive Octavia estates as response cars at work, very nice to drive. We have had a couple where you can drive manual or auto in Audi's they are bliss to drive but at the mo we have manuals. We won't be getting a new one for a while yet as only changed one of them just over a year ago but it's very practical family/dog car - BMW estate and a Golf. We do love our cars. Excited for ya lol
> 
> I had chocolate digestive does that count ....

Lol no a chocolate digestive doesn't count. You have serious catching up to do haha! 

I know the estate is more practical but I love the hatchback :) 

Ailey have a fun at the boot sale and at your mums. :) 

Xxxxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

Gawd I'm so tired :sleep: Didn't sleep well last night at all, mixture off having restless legs, warm feet and dh not been there :wacko: I'm sure I'll sleep well tonight! I managed to video my belly moving last night, baby really getting a wriggle on at times it's getting uncomfortable, it was almost like it was stretching out.

Anyone upto anything good today? I think it's going to be the last warm day for the week here whee I live. At work until 11 ish, bored then go pick dh up and probably mow the garden lawns, all so exciting here!!


----------



## Starglow

Morning hun. Well this Is my last day off. Only have to work 3 till the long weekend. I saw it was meant to be still nice weather in Hampshire till Friday (Kate & Williams wedding first not so nice day) who knows. 

Our plan today (after lots of cleaning and oiling the decking suntrap on the garden yesterday) is to buy a wood burner and plants etc, comfy recliners and so on. Eek Its so hard to know what our summer will be like. Dont mind spending the money if we know we'll be in the garden loads but last summer we were hardly in it at all. 

I didn't walk yesterday and I knew I needed to. I was exhausted all day. Still am. Gotta chill out later so I'm ready for work tomorrow. I see the doctor at 6 30pm after work. 

Hope work flies by for you Hun x


----------



## foxforce

Well it was forecast to be nice and warm but we'll see, living in the Pennines they never really get it right :wacko: 

Oh that sounds like good enjoyable shopping, I decided we need some comfy garden chairs, I'm struggling to get out of the chairs we have at the moment as they are so low! Knowing my luck we'll invest and then we won't get much more of a summer lol I'm sure if the weather is good we'll be out there as we're off most of the summer aren't we.

Time is dragging so I may slope off early, enjoy your shopping and your garden afterwards :cool:


----------



## Flybee

Hey girls, sorry haven't been on in a while. I got out of hospital on Thursday afternoon with painkillers and my twice daily injections of fragmin to thin the blood. I have an app tomorrow with the haematology consultant so hopefully she will be able to shed some light on things, like when I will be able to walk again, this is the most frustrating & depressing part at the moment. It is agony attempting to straighten my leg from my hip and getting up for the bathroom is a nightmare. 
Hopefully I will get an idea of birth plan as I can't have an epidural if have taken fragmin within 12 hours but I take the shot every 12 hours!! Not sure if will need to be induced or what - I also have a scan next week to check my placenta as was low lying so may need a section anyhow!
I am feeling quite sad as not being able to enjoy the final 9 weeks of bump now and still have lots to organise :( I am hoping I will be up & walking soon and not sure what is going to happen with work and aarrggghhh
sorry to moan just needed to offload ... I will get my dh to bring me the laptop and will catch up on all other news, hope you are all ok x


----------



## Starglow

Omg flybee. I can't believe you're going through this. Work can't make u take early maternity leave unless it's 4 weeks before you're due to take it if I remember right. look after yourself and don't worry about getting things done. Is there anyone that can help with those things? Hope you're ok xxx good luck with next scan


----------



## Starglow

I'm sat out in the glorious sunshine looking at my lovely flowers I planted. Also looking at hubby building the chimney style log burner. Hoping to toast marshmallows on there tonight :) I really should be moving abroad living in the sun. I just love it. 

Can't believe it's so late already! 

Hope you're all doing ok x


----------



## hch

hugs flybee hope you feel better very soon xxx


attached is my weird shaped bump!! baby is now lying across me!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







31+3.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lolley

huge Hugs flybee, hope you can get up and about soon and starglow is right about 4 weeks before :)

hch- your bump looks tiny now looking fab still

my last day off as well today boooo! 3 days this week and 4 days next so not too bad. Oh Wed is only half a dayy too as i see the midwife :)

only 5 weeks until i finish wooooo!


----------



## hch

hooray for a 3 day week lolley! and i have the mw on wednesday too! :D


----------



## lolley

lol i forgot we have synchronised appointments :thumbup:


----------



## hch

:haha: mines at 1.30!


----------



## lolley

mine is 1.40 :winkwink:


----------



## Starglow

That's funny you're both seeing the mw at the same time. I only get to see my doctor tomorrow evening. I don't see my mw now till 35 weeks! (haven't seen my own mw since 20 weeks as I had a wishy washy stand in last time)

I have 3 day week this week and also next week which is great. Had such lovely time off this last two weeks :) 

Nite xxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Flybee :hugs: I really hope you feel much better soon x Hope your haematology appointment goes well and answer some questions for you. Try not let it get you down hun :flower:

hch it is a cute bump can tell baby is laid across :lol:

I think I have about 6 weeks left to work, I see mw 10th May @ 32weeks I'm wondering when we may discuss birthplan, pain relief etc in the super short time we get at these appointments :shrug: 

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning all!

I see that most of you had a lovely weekend and good weather! Hope everyone had a great Easter :)

Flybee- I'm so sorry to hear that things haven't been getting any better :( How are you getting around at home? Are you able to walk at all? I hope the next appointment sheds some more light and give you some good news soon! :hugs:

DH and I had a great weekend as well :) We did go to Hull (we had booked the trip a month ago so the city was set) and it was... small. haha, but it was nice to see another part of Europe and it was easy to walk around for the day. We really enjoyed the time together.

Tonight we have our 3D scan! :happydance: looking forward to seeing our LO in more detail!!

Hope everyone has a great day :flower:


----------



## foxforce

Woooo enjoy your scan Itsy exciting! :dance: Glad you had a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## hch

itsy enjoy your scan :D xx


just had some awful news, my friend has lost her baby at 26 weeks, i feel so numb and in shock and i dread to think how she is feeling right now, im sitting here willing my baby to move after i have moaned about him constantly moving all the time, devastating :'(


----------



## foxforce

Oh no hch that's terrible news :cry: Your poor friend :nope: It does make you feel bad when you complain lo is hurting when moving, mines jabbing me right now in the ribs.

I hope your friend has some good support from family and friends and the nhs too.


----------



## strawberry19

flybee- big hugs how aweful really hope you are aable to get up and about soon 

hch- so sorry to hear about your friend how awful :( something like that never goes away i really hope she can find the strength to help herself through this :flower:

not alot to update from me havent been around all weekend had mil's party saturday night and we all went for a 3 course meal on sunday .. monday we didnt do anything but chill out!! went back to work today.. nightmare so busy!! i only have 2 weeks left after this week so hopefully they will go quick!!

hope everyone is well


----------



## Itsychik

aww hch :( I'm so sorry to hear about your friend... I can't even imagine how I would feel at this stage! I wish her lots of strength to get through this :hugs:


----------



## Starglow

Aw hch that's awful about your friend. So hard! 

First day back to work. It was fine but by the time I was finishing omg I was exhausted. Ive come home feeling really bad. All achey, tired, feel like my eyes are hanging out of my head. I have no idea how I'm gonna do the next 8 weeks! Ive managed to get my last week down to just one light day which is brilliant. This is my early day tip. Most days I teach till 7pm! Can't afford not to work tho. 

Would like to be in bed but seeing doc in an hour.


----------



## aileymouse

Hch. sorry hear about your friend :( hope she is ok x

Isty enjoy your scan!

I saw the midwife today, all is well BP is higher then normal but she didn't seem concerned as I'm still working and it's hot etc. But she said she wouldn't like it to get any higher. No swelling or protein in wee so all good there. Baby is measuring spot on and heartbeat is nice and healthy :)


----------



## Starglow

Cool Ailey :)

My doc appointment was fab. Got to feel exactly where baby is lying. It was amazing and heard her little heart beat. She's still head down with spine on my right and her limbs on my left. yay :)


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey and Starglow- glad to hear your appointments went well and that your LO's are doing well!

We just got back a bit ago from the 3D scan! Last week LO was measuring 3 weeks ahead and was head down, now he's breech and was measuring about a week ahead, so it looks like the growth is slowing down at least :) Apparently he's got a big head though :dohh:

He had his hands/feet and the umbilical cord in front of his face, so we didn't get many clear pictures... but we get to come back in another week or two for a second scan (free!) to try and get some better pics :happydance:

Two of the pics are below :)


----------



## Starglow

Awwwww look at him. How cute! Great you get to be rescanned. 

Off out for a walk so i can get to sleep. Hardly slept last night. 

Nite all x

Later..... 45 min walk was fab! Feel so much better. ;)


----------



## foxforce

Morning

Itsy those pics are lovely so cute!! And a bonus you get another scan, so jealous of the scans you get :winkwink:

Glad appointments went well ailey and starglow.

Starglow sorry to hear your so shattered, I hope you managed to get a good nights sleep after your walk.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies hope your all well!!

had midwife today wasnt my normal midwife but she was lovely she gave me a dvd on breastfeeding... baby is still measuring a week ahead and is now head down with his back out front ... soooo hopefully he will stay like that!! :)


----------



## hch

hi guys! mw was today! baby might still be breech and if he still is breech on my next appointment which is the 18th may i will be having a scan i had a BH while i was there and she 95% certain he was still breech but was very hard to tell as my tummy was rockhard for about 2 minutes!:wacko: everything else was fine! measuring bang on 31 weeks! wahoooo! has anybody noticed there babies heart beat is slower now then at the begining ? mw said he was at 125 but she only gets concerned when they drop under 110 and that all is good! talk about making me worry!


----------



## strawberry19

dunno about heartbeat hun havent looked in folder but he was being a monkey for her trying to get it today lol


----------



## aileymouse

Lovely pics Isty!

My babies heartbeat was 154 and has been consistant throughout.

Had my crazy nesting head on today, Husband and my dad have just gone out to pick up a chest of drawers for the baby's clothes. So I've made room for that. 
Sorted the cupboard under the stairs and got out baby bits from my daughter and put away the things she doesn't play with anymore. 
Made a start on our playroom/junk room. 
I sat outside in the sun for a bit and did a bit of sewing (I'm making a peg bag) so I have topped up the tan a little. 

Looking forward to a nice bubbly bath tonight :)

Another day at work tomorrow, dreading it slighty as it is with bitch boss.


----------



## lilly77

Hi girls!

Cute scan pics Itsy, he looks adorable! Hch I'm sorry about your friend, such awful news :-(

Glad everyone's midwife apps are going well this week.

I had to cancel mine today as was working and they can't fit me in until my 34 wk app. So i have had to book in at my gp for my antenatal 31 week check and they can only see me on the 5th May... gutted as i have SO many questions! 

My baby's hb is really high 155-160 all the time, she's moving less too, more squirmy now. And she feels REALLY heavy. I do think I'm gonna have a big baby. She also feels like she's transverse now, it feels so weird. I can basically still see/feel my whole rib cage, thats how my bump is lying. It feels low and across, still no rib kicks!

My bump also hurts if i'm standing all day (like today) anyone else get this? It just feels so tight and uncomfortable.
I had a rubbish night sleep last night, DH woke me up with snoring (he's sick) and I couldn't get back to sleep. I think i've been up since around 5!!! I'm exhausted.

Have the morning off tomorrow can't wait ZZZzzzzz

PS anyone watch Misbehaving Mums to be on BBC3? HORRIFIC!! Some people just shouldn't be allowed to have children!


----------



## lolley

my midwife apt today also...

baby is fine still laying the same head down with bum up to the right side and limbs to the left. I am measuring bang on 31 weeks but have now hit the top centile which means they need to keep an eye on the growth because of previous complications with my 1st. I have protein in my urine but my bp is fine so she is ok with that atm. See her again in 2 weeks now :)

feeling crap though i am full of cold and am having reflux at night (nice!)

glad everyone sounds like their doing well :flower:


----------



## flumpsmummy

hch said:


> has anybody noticed there babies heart beat is slower now then at the begining ?


ive noticed this too mine started off [email protected] and is now [email protected]

dont know why it is happening tho.


----------



## Ashley2189

re heartbeat - it's normal and expected for baby's heartbeat to slow down a bit towards the end of pregnancy. just part of them growing up!

lilly - my bump hurts a lot too if i'm on my feet for a long time. any longer than like maybe two hours, or if i'm getting in and out of the car running errands. it makes me have to hold my belly like i'm supporting all the weight in my hands lol

do you guys start going in for more appointments now? I was going every 4 weeks, now it's every 2, and then the last few weeks will be once a week until baby arrives.


----------



## hch

oh lolley! we dont have the same mw appointments now! ;) i go back on the 18th! booooooo! plus got to have more bloods done! 


hahaha i just re read my post and it makes no sense! LOL! sorry its my mushy brain!


my bump feels heavy too! baby likes to be awake from 10 ish til 4 in the morning! the sign of things to come! LOL! 

just finished making a bowtie out of a sock , crowns and masks for the boys as they are having a royal day 2moro! im exhausted now so im off to bed! speak soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, glad all the mw.have gone well. I had mine yesterday too, LO is fine, her heartbeat is strong and she's still head down with her back on my right and legs on the left. I'm measuring 32cm so on track. I'm still on iron and have an appointment at 33 weeks to do more bloods. 

In other news my friends have organised my baby shower for 21 May, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Wow everyone had mw appoints this week, wonder why mine isn't until 10th May :shrug: I have never been told heart rate and I don't think it's written in my notes so I'm not sure on if our lo's has slowed down but it does seem normal and makes sense I suppose but I think it will probably change alot if you were to constantly monitor over some time.

Lilly my bump does ache if I don't wear my support if I'm on my feet alot, I do recommend them £12 from Boots in baby section, Mama did you get one as I know you asked where I got mine?

hch hope your lo turns soon, there is still time and room to fx'd

Lolley hope you feel better soon :flower: 

Ashley not sure how often we are supposed to go for appointments now I think they are supposed to be more frequently now. Seems to vary area to area :wacko: 

Well I hope today goes quickly, I go to hairdressers tomorrow @ 10am so won't be watching the Royal wedding live, which I'm not fussed as I'm sure we will see nothing but clips from it for the next year :lol: The roads maybe quieter on the plus side! 

Have a good everyone xx


----------



## lilly77

thanks foxforce, i'll definitely go get one - its not the same as the bump band though is it? I'm on my feet a lot with work and like Ashley said, I also feel like I have to hold my bump sometimes when I'm walking/standing for too long!

The only reason I know my LO's heartbeat is because I went into the Triage unit last week and they monitored me with a strap on belt over my tummy for 40 mins. They do listen to the heartbeat at my MW apps but I have to ask them what the rate is and I think they just guess?!
My MW app also isn't until 5th May and thats with my GP anyway.

Well we don't have much plans this weekend as last week/weekend was so busy - my DH is working pretty much the whole time though.

BUT on Saturday it's going to be very exciting as my dad is hiring a transit van to help us move some of my furniture out (to fit all the baby stuff in) and we're also going to Ikea to buy the changing table/chest of drawers unit, and shelving etc.. we're assembling it all too and then I can make up her cot and put her clothes away too!! :happydance: We've done nothing for the arrival of LO yet so it's probably going to feel very real when we do...!

9 weeks left WOO HOO!!!! I wonder who is going to have their baby first? We're all so close in date so you never know! I predict mine will come early, I first thought she'd come 2nd of July - but now I think 26th June - what's your predictions??


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls. 

Yeah I'll see my mw every two weeks. The next time I see my doctor is 6 weeks after birth with baby !!! Ahhhhh!

My lo heartbeat was really fast the other day. Sounded the same as usual. I forgot to bring my wee sample! Whoops. 

Just 4-7 30 pm to go and them I'm free for the long weekend. Cant wait! 

I think my baby will come one week early 26th june. I was a week early for my mum and according to my dates this was when I thought I was due lol so we'll see. I'd rather be a week early than a week late. As long as she's ready to come out :) 

Just enjoying the sun while i have a gap. Bliss!


----------



## strawberry19

i aint got a clue when my lo will come he is measuring a week ahead but that doesnt mean anything!! id rather him come a week or 2 early than late though!! but when he is ready is just fine :) id just like to avoid having to be induced and would love him to come in june and not july!


----------



## Ashley2189

I'm predicting my little girl will be at least a week, if not two weeks early! reasons: 1) she has been measuring big since about halfway through the pregnancy when I started keeping track. 2) I'm so small, I doubt she will have enough room to stay in there much longer than needed lol 3) My mother had all three of her babies about 2 weeks early, and so did my grandma (HER mom!!) apparently early babies run in the family. I'm the first of this generation to put this theory to the test. i have 2 older sisters, but they don't have kids yet. I'm really expecting her more around mid-June instead of late June.


----------



## Starglow

Lol we'll all be past our due dates thinking yeah we were all wrong. They're never coming out hehehe!!!! Awwwww it's getting close now x


----------



## hch

i have been 2 weeks late with both boys so im guessing 2 weeks late! :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

I was 12 days late with Amber, not expecting to be early this time. Although it would be nice if she was born in June :D


----------



## strawberry19

least i know he wont end up being born on my birthday 26th july.. thatd be VERY overdue!! lol


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

haha... predictions... hmm... I'm hoping he comes on the 28th of June :) Right on my due date! I've just had that date stuck in my head for SO long that I've (somewhat secretly) got my heart set on it :)

Although at the last scan he was measuring 3 weeks ahead, and the mw was mentioning 'induction' if he kept growing and things didn't progress on their own.

So I say, latest-- 30 June!

Re: heartbeat... my mw listens to the hb at every appointment with a doppler, and it tells her the hb (which I ask for at every appointment). It's been varying between 140 - 160 (in more recent appointments it's been closer to 140).

Re: appointments... mine are now every 2 weeks (next one plus scan on May 3rd!) and at 36 weeks they change to every week.

Hope you all are having a lovely day! :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

@ strawberry- my birthday is the 24th of July :) (and my mother's is the 27th). People used to joke in the beginning about LO being born near my birthday... and I just laughed. Even if it WERE possible to be that overdue, I'd find SOME WAY to get things going before that!

As it is I'm holding out for a June baby :) I think it'd be nice for LO to have his own month!

Oh yea, and have anyone else's LO's started getting MORE active? Mine was always pretty quiet but in the past couple of weeks he's been REALLY active all throughout the day! Plus he's turned from breech to head-down at least 4 times in the past week and a half (which we saw at my scans too!) I thought they were supposed to calm down as they started running out of room :haha:


----------



## Ashley2189

Itsychik said:


> @ strawberry- my birthday is the 24th of July :) (and my mother's is the 27th). People used to joke in the beginning about LO being born near my birthday... and I just laughed. Even if it WERE possible to be that overdue, I'd find SOME WAY to get things going before that!
> 
> As it is I'm holding out for a June baby :) I think it'd be nice for LO to have his own month!
> 
> *Oh yea, and have anyone else's LO's started getting MORE active? Mine was always pretty quiet but in the past couple of weeks he's been REALLY active all throughout the day! Plus he's turned from breech to head-down at least 4 times in the past week and a half (which we saw at my scans too!) I thought they were supposed to calm down as they started running out of room* :haha:

MORE active? no. still incredibly active? definitely. I think my LO has been more active than most throughout the entire pregnancy, and she's showing no signs of slowing down. i have felt her move every single day since the first day i recognized that she was moving at 16 weeks. it's so painful now, my stomach feels like it's bruised. OH tries to poke it sometimes when she's moving but i won't let him anymore because it hurts so bad. i'm so ready for her to be out already!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

It's been really quiet so far this weekend :) Hope you're all out and enjoying the weather!

Today is "Queen's Day" in the Netherlands which is a national holiday where flea markets/yard sales are everywhere and people pretty much congregate, get wasted, and party all day/night... we'll be skipping the "get wasted and party all night" part, but we're still going out to enjoy the chaos a bit :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## lilly77

Itsychik said:


> @ strawberry- my birthday is the 24th of July :) (and my mother's is the 27th). People used to joke in the beginning about LO being born near my birthday... and I just laughed. Even if it WERE possible to be that overdue, I'd find SOME WAY to get things going before that!:

Strawberry & Itsy - How weird, my birthday is 23rd July!!! So funny we are days apart on our own birthdays and also our LO's!!

Maybe it's a Leo thing :winkwink:


----------



## Starglow

That sounds fun. :)Hi everyone, 
Well I was glued to the royal wedding yesterday from 7am lol. In the afternoon we went to mothercare to look at a few bits. It's much more pricey there than online so we look and them find cheaper :) 

At last we ordered a play mat. Hubby found it online and it's fab. It's a big one with loads of toys on it, colourful but also has black and White patterns which babies can actually see, the sides go up so can be used from birth etc. It's the Taf Toys Newborn Gym and can be used with the sides up, down and with the arches. It's cool. 

I think we are going got the Hop Skip Messenger Changing bag in black. My sister wants to buy the bag for us which is great. It prompted me to research them. 
The list still goes on of what we need altho we have most of the big things now. Of the big item I think it's just the monitor we need and hubby has been researching them. Need things like pram sun parasol and rain cover, nappy/changing storage box those kind of things. 

It's gonna be a sunny day yay. 

Breckie time and might try my new yoga DVD too. 

Gonna pop to asda baby event today. 

Have fun xxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

By the way I meant to ask how is everyone else getting on now With their shopping lists?


----------



## strawberry19

my shopping list is nearly done ive only got to get a lampshade for his room and some fitted cotbed sheets and some more cloth nappies & wipes.. going to use disposibles for the few few weeks while we get in to the swing of things but then as soon as the meconium gone and we feel a bit more settled going straight into cloth! ive got a few different ones in my little stash weve gone for the birth to potty sizes so hve to wait for them to fit him aswell!!


----------



## aileymouse

I'm done for the nig stuff as we had most of it from my daughter. We just need a crib and moses basket mattress, crib sheets and a couple of bottles.

Then I just need a few bits for my hospital bag.


----------



## hch

im done on the big things! just little things like towels and a few blankets! hospital bag is nearly done just got to get a cheap nightie from primarni and some pjs for afterwards! 

8 weeks 2 go!


----------



## Starglow

Ah we're all doing well then. Ashley have you started shopping yet? I know your oh wanted to wait. 

We got nappies, cotton wool and a brush to clean the bottles with. Not much else for us in Asda. The microwave tommy tippee steriliser we bought at £25 instead of £45 ish was at just £12 in adds whoops!!!

Sat in the garden again having lunch. 

Tomorrow we're at a friends for roast beef. We're making cheesecake and brownies tonight to take with us. 

Ps I'm on the look out for nighties all the time. Can't find any normal looking ones lol


----------



## Ashley2189

I still haven't done any shopping really. we have the crib and one set of bedding from my parents. i bought the stroller and one carseat myself. OH is going to need his own carseat. I've got a few bits of clothes from family, and that's it. still haven't done my shopping. the baby shower is a week from today, so after that is when i'll be able to go out and get everything. It'll sure be interesting trying to go shopping by myself for everything we're going to need. Then again, I'm mostly an online shopper so I'll probably just stick to that. Always find way better deals online and save a bunch of money. :) 

ooh, and guess what everyone? ONE MORE WEEK OF SCHOOL!! then i'll be on summer break until the end of August!!!!!! I'm so happy! :)


----------



## aileymouse

Our baby's are due next month!!! Eeeekk!!


----------



## Starglow

I finally did my pregnancy yoga DVD. The main section. It was pretty good altho frustrating I couldn't do a lot of the old poses I used to do. What it's done is highlight the tension in my body! Especially my neck. I'm left stressed and uptight. Very strange. I will keep going with it as a lot of it was great. My yoga mat on wooden floor isn't comfy at all and propping my self up ( knees usually) with cushions just puts me off balance. I should feel fantastic after all that and I feel crap. I feel grumpy lol. I don't get it unless it's released toxins or something. Anyway I'll chill now and maybe having a bath. I couldn't even do the proper relaxation part as it's too uncomfortable. 

Went for an hour walk last night which was nice. At a friends for dinner this afternoon. They're doing roast beef and we've made New York cheesecake and brownies (may have said that yesterday). Looks like we're visiting other friends tomorrow too. 

I've been feeling so great (mind wise) and now I feel grouchy! I better sort myself out or I'll be barking at poor hubby for no reason.


----------



## hch

eeeeeeeeeeeeek how exciting girls! cant believe its NEXT MONTH!!!!


----------



## Starglow

It could be next month for me if i'm a few days early :) ohhhh I love May.


----------



## lilly77

wooohooo next month it's our turn girls!! SO excited... although most of us I bet will be July :winkwink: who knows...

Hmmm shopping... we did a fair bit this weekend, big items really as we're waiting til after my baby shower to see what we get! My baby shower is only on the 4th June, hope its not too close to the due date (esp if she's early) but every weekend was taken up before so it was our only choice... I did really want to do it in May!

So we went to Ikea, bought a changing table unit (i'll try attach pic), we also bought shelving which we've already put up for extra storage.. Another thing we did was buy a small curtain rail that attaches to the ceiling, and have put up a muslin net that goes around our bed, so it looks 4 poster!! and also then we can read at night without disturbing LO as she'll be in our room until we move. My rooms a mess right now but I'll take a pic later to attach.

I sorted all her clothes yesterday and she has TONS already!! The only thing we need is vests, have none of those yet. 
Bought some newborn nappies too. I can't WAIT to pack the hospital bag, might do that in the next couple of weeks.

Other big news is... DH bought a new car yesterday!! We didn't have one (living in London you really don't need one) so this is HUGE news for us. It's VW golf in dark blue and looks brand new. I'm so excited. Luckily the flat we rent has a garage too which we've never had to use before - so thats really handy.

Bump wise everything is fine... this might be a bit TMI :blush: but me and DH are not having a lot of BD at all.... is anyone else like this? Feel like we should maybe try harder since it'll be a long time when LO gets here before we can BD again.. I don't know... it's about every 2/3 weeks now.. Are we normal?!?!
 



Attached Files:







leksvik-changing-table-cabinet-antique-stain__72490_PE188267_S4.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20110501-00286.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starglow

Yep you're normal :) 

Great that you got shopping done. We're doing it bit by bit each day. 

I feel like a different person after a very long bubble bath. Huge help. 

I've been thinking about water births lately. I think my hospital has pools but I'm going to look into it. I think it would help keep me relaxed. Anyone thinking of having a waterbirth or at least using the birthing pool for some of the time? 
X


----------



## lilly77

ah thanks Starglow  
i'm definitely wanting to get in the water - our hospital has pools (I think about 8) but obviously first come first served! I was in the water with Kai until the pain became too much and I had to get out to have an epidural. But I had no pain relief whatsoever before then as I was being sick and feeling so nauseous, so no gas & air or anything. I did like being in the water though, and would like to try again.

I'm also trying to look for a nightie or something to wear while in labour - I have no idea! I wore a loose string vest last time and then was completely naked in the water!! Now I know people wear bikini tops or bras or t-shirts in the water - my poor midwife must've thought I was a bit weird :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

lily i cant remember the last time me n my oh did the deed lol :lol: i really just dont want it and it feels uncomfortable :/

i want to try a pool too :)


----------



## Starglow

Some people go naked in the pools hun. Wouldn't be for me. I'd wear a long vest top in the pool and a long t-shirt type thing for the actual birth maybe. I was told buy something cheap to bin after! 

I asked yesterday about nursing bra's and was told to get fitted at 35-36 weeks. 

I'm so glad my NCT classes (2 full Sunday's) are just before my next midwife appointment. I'll have an idea of a birthing plan so I can ask her about it. My nhs class hasn't come through yet! 

We're planning on another long walk tonight when we're back from our friends. Its really nice time out for us and at least some exercise for me. 

X


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Lilly-- I agree, you're normal! :) I'd say we're also on a once every 2 - 3 week average as well. I don't think that will change till close to my due date when I'm trying to get things started :haha:

re: shopping lists... I think we have most of the 'big things'. For the room itself we just need curtains, we're finishing the sanding/finishing of the last piece of furniture today... this week we're planning to buy the crib/cot mattress and a first set of sheets/blankets plus a changing mat for on top of the dresser. I think there are only a few things we "need" still:

1) Bedding etc for baby (mattress, sheets, etc)
2) Trash/diaper bin for in nursery
3) Baby monitor
4) Diapers
5) Clothes/underwear for before/after labour/birth

Things I want but with lesser priority :):

1) Burping cloths
2) Swing/boucing chair
3) Mobile
4) Extra bedding set

I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting something as well, but I'm feeling pretty well prepared!

The hospital I'm going to doesn't have birthing pools, but I'm planning on being at home for as long as possible so maybe I'll sit/stand in the shower as I've heard that helps too.

I also have 2 nursing bras and will plan on getting more once I start bf'ing, as I was told that the size can change a lot in the first week!


----------



## hch

totally normal lilly ! i havent had it for 5 weeks! OH understands tho! i just cant be arsed! plus my heartburn is awful when i got to bed to nookie is the last thing on my mind! i will need him when i start getting to my due date tho! :lol: had my hypnobirthing cd through and got my raspberry leaf tea tablets need to get some epo aswell ! im so organised its unreal! although im sure i havent got something but i cant think what it is!


----------



## lilly77

hey girls... thanks for letting me know i'm totally normal! thing is DH is not pestering me either which is a relief i guess but also weirdly I kind of want him too just to feel wanted! We're like the cuddling couple at the moment, but I agree I'll get him on board again when I want this LO to come out!! :haha:

Just been looking at Babies R Us catalogue, really amazing value! I've ticked a few things I want:

Electric breast pump (after a few months i'll be expressing occasionally)
Baby Monitor 
Bouncy Chair
Car Seat mobile

We've already got an infant Maxi Cosi car seat from a friend which is handy, and my BF is buying us a cot mobile.

It seems SO real now with everything up!! So exciting :happydance:


----------



## hch

did you sign up to get the free breast pump from nuby girls? i chose the steriliser and it came within a week! and its totally fab! i will get you the link! x


----------



## hch

Pregnancy is an exciting and emotional journey for mums and dads alike. One of the many proud moments in the journey is receiving your baby scans!

Show off your beautiful baby scan on NUBY UK facebook page to participate in the NEW NUBY SCAN PROGRAM*. All submissions will receive a FREE Nuby breast pump** AND be entered into a FREE PRIZE DRAW to WIN £200 worth of baby products on June 13th!



Official Rules to Enter & Receive your FREE breast pump


Step 1: Like the NUBY UK page, www.facebook.com/nubyuk

Step 2. Email your 18- 22 week baby scan to [email protected] with :
Parent's First Name:
Parent's Last Name:
Email:
Telephone:
Baby's Due Date
Post Address:
Breast pump OR*** Steriliser: (please select one)

Scans submitted must be the scan taken at 18- 22 weeks of pregnancy. Scan dates must be visible, legible, and taken after July 1st 2010 .


***If you have already purchased your breast pump or just prefer a microwave steriliser instead of a breast pump please state, STERILISER in your email with your information and scan image. If STERILISER is not written a breast pump will be posted.


You can also upload your scan to Nuby UK's facebook wall, www.facebook.com/nubyuk .

Once your scan has been emailed to [email protected] approved scan photos will be uploaded to the NUBY BABY SCAN ALBUM and the FREE breast pump will be posted to you.
Approved photos will be uploaded. Steps 1 & Step 2 be completed for you to receive your FREE breast pump.


*Entrants must be currently pregnant and reside within the UK
**Breast pumps received will be NUBY electric, manual or mini. Scans will be accepted up till June 12th 2011. One breast pump or microwave steriliser per household .
.
you need to be on facebook tho xxxxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, we haven't DTD either for a while, I'm uncomfortable and I think DH is a little freaked out by my bump now. 

I got some blankets, sheets and changing mat from the Boots 3 for 2 sale this weekend. I also went to the asda event and picked up TT breast pads, TT grooming kit, some nappies and wipes. I still need to get:
Travel cot & cotbed mattresses
monitor
carseat base
clothes
bedding bale

But I'm waiting til after my baby shower.

It's so nice to know that we're due next month, LO is kicking and moving around so much I hope I'm not overdue.

I've been off work since maundy thursday, not looking forward to going back on Tuesday but at least it will only be for 4 weeks.


----------



## strawberry19

hope everyone had a nice weekend!! the weeks are flying by!!

we finished painting lo's room this weekend and oh put the curtain pole and canvas's up... just waiting for gran to take the curtains up as they are 6 inches too long and then got a tall half width bookcase coming next week i was just going to use a shelf above the changer but figured that isnt going to be enough storage for all my cloth nappies and wipes and bedding etc!! 

i started writing me list for things to do to keep me occupied during maternity leave so tempted to start alot of it now when im bored but i might aswell leave it!! only have 9 days in work as it is as tomorrow is another bank holiday!!


----------



## lolley

Just a quick post to say Hi and i am still here. I am working solid atm on my uni assignment. I will catch up with posts as soon as i get chance, hope everyone is well :)


----------



## lilly77

morning girls (and hey lolley! nice to see you!)

So as you know we don't have a nursery unfortunately, baby will be in our room indefinitely or until we move house.

So we've made some adjustments to our room, had to store my dressing table to make way for the cot (a small space saver one from Kiddiecare) and changing table unit. Our room isn't massive but we do have an absolutely giant bed (super king size) which I didn't want to give up. The cot's not made up with her bedding yet, mattress still in wrapper. Also I've put the cot bumper up but I'm still confused as to whether it's safe or not. What are the guidelines with cot bumpers?!

Anyway here are some pics!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110501-00289.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 10









IMG-20110501-00290.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## foxforce

Morning all sorry been off a couple of days, been bit busy out and about, hairdressers and parents Friday with friends Saturday afternoon and cleaning up the house and baking yesterday as dh's sister and brother coming round at lunch today and requested some freshly baked buns/muffins, so I made blueberry and strawberry muffins.

Hope you have all had a good weekend.

Yep Lilly seems we are all in same boat here on the bd'ing it's been about 4 weeks here, dh not pestering which is good but I'm with you on wanting to feel wanted, I tend to go bed first by a couple of hours and get up first (nice and early) which doesn't help matters :lol: 

The shopping list is about complete here, all major things have been bought we just need bedding and blankets really. Curtains and lightshade for nursery but no rush on that. I need to do my hospital bag, I have bought some matty pads and disposable knickers this weekend, need to find a nightie and get more bras fitted at 35 weeks'ish.

Starglow hope you had great evening at friends, the cheesecake and brownies sound yum!

hch I can't do the Nuby thing as don't have a Facebook account :nope: 

Lolley I hope your not working too hard hun and that you get done real soon :thumbup:

BBQ later for us just hope the breeze we have had which has made it bit cooler goes today fx'd, my hayfever is at crazy levels now :( 

Have a good bank holiday everyone.....wow 32 weeks tomorrow, congrats to you hch *belated*


----------



## foxforce

Lovely bedroom Lilly, I have also put my cot bumper on my cotbed but it looks small :shrug: will be using moses basket at first so will have time to figure that out. Not sure on guidelines found this bit of info, it seems there is mixed feelings: 

_Research into cot bumpers has produced neutral results. On the positive side, they don't have bad effects, so are considered safe to use in the cot. However, if they've got strings to attach them to the cot, they could be pulled by older babies. Some experts recommend avoiding using bumpers with babies who can sit unaided._

I also read you need to make sure they are attached so that they can't pull at them the chew or suck on.

I have noticed in Jojo Maman Bebe they have some different bumper guards which I liked look of here's the link: https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+Nursery-Bed-Bumper-Bumpsters+B9934


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all, been out and about the last few days. 

Got lots of stuff sorted for the baby now. The crib is in place and so are her drawers.
She will be sharing our room until we move as our house is only a 2 bed.

I too am hoping for a water birth and I'm going to take a tankini top, but tbh it'll probably end up annoying me and I'll take it off. 
I also have and old nightie that I used in labour with my daughter so I will be using that again if I'm on dry land. 
Annoyingly though our primark has stopped selling the button down nighties grrr...

And on the DTD front, it's not too often here either as it's too uncomfortable and leaves my hips hurting for days, so I'd rather not bother!! lol


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone. 

Yes I think cot bumpers are safe until lo can pull at things. Lilly your room looks lovely. 

We had a fab time yesterday and the guys are helping us decorated the lounge and kitchen this coming weekend. I'm so chuffed with this. They helped us years ago and are fab at decorating. So we'll be doing a massive BBQ for them on the day :) it'll be all lovely and fresh for when my sister arrives after which is great and more importantly before baby arrives. ;) yay!

I think we'll be out and about buying a few bits later, some housework, visiting friends today. Eewwww work tomorrow but hey the sooner I work the sooner maternity leave starts! 

Hey funny I have to go to bed too earlier than hubby and up well before him too. I can't lie in anymore and I get too uncomfortable on the sofa late at night when bed is calling me.

Had such a pampering day yesterday with bath, hair mask, nail painting etc ..... So nice altho it's funny how long everything takes while pregnant. 

Have fun everyone x


----------



## strawberry19

im going to be using our cot bumper until i see it isnt suitable to do so.. baby is in the feet to foot position anyway so unless have a wriggly roller it should be okay until they start sitting etc.. if they were that unsafe they really wouldnt sell them.. just check them regularly to make sure they are fixed tightly!!

lilly your room looks lovely!!!


----------



## lilly77

thanks girls 

Another bedding question... so when I had my son they didn't have the dreampod sleeping bag things, well I never remember seeing them before - anyway, is it safer to use one of those for LO to sleep in? Or do you use a sheet and blanket tucked in.. I can't remember!!

I know you can't use quilts until they're one year. What is everyone else doing bedding wise?


----------



## hch

to begin with i have swaddled baby in a blanket til he figured out how to get his hands out then i have bought the sleeping bags! tbh they were a god send as i was always worried in the winter he would get cold but the bags were fab! i have bought a swaddle blanket from the growbag people! it looks fab! x


----------



## hch

so in answer to your question as i forgot to answer :lol: is swaddle and a blanket until she no longer likes to swaddled then you can put her in a sleeping bag x


----------



## Mama Afrika

I'll be using swaddling blankets (I have 2 from Summer infant and just ordered a miracle blanket) then will move to sleeping bags.

My only worry about sleeping bags is that they are sleeveless, don't their arms get cold?


----------



## Starglow

I don't like the idea of swaddling at all. Babies like to have their arms up and I hate the thought of them being wrapped up like that restricted. I'll be using the holey tiny blankets , one or two if needed. That's just me tho of course. Not getting the sleeping bags. 

Ended up having a nice day at home with hubby. neck and shoulders very sore and stiff so hubby has been massaging me which is lovely.


----------



## aileymouse

When I had Amber I used a cellular blanket and a sheet then when it got colder I used a sleeping bag as she was waking up cos she was cold and kicked the blanket off.

I'll do the same again this time.

In other news I have bought a new crib and moses basket mattress for the grand total of £15 woop!!

Also got some mini toiletries from asda today for my hospital bag. Didn't see anything in the baby event worth buying though but our asda is only quite small.

So now all I need is a could of bottles and formula (just incase) and a button down nightie and I'm done!


----------



## strawberry19

ive got both sleeping bags and blankets to see which suits him better :)


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Booo back at work! 

I have a swaddle to try initially as I have ready it can help them settle been cocooned, I have also got 1 grow bag so far but it is 2.5 tog so that's for winter, need to get a 1 tog. You can't use the grow bag/sleep bag until baby is 10lbs I was told. So if I don't use the swaddle i'll use good ol fashioned blankets :D
My moses basket has a coverlet with it also so that should be ok to use in the summer months.

Ailey I didn't see much at Asda either just got some breast pads and dispo knickers - on 2 for £2.


----------



## aileymouse

I've finished work!

I've rang in sick for this last week cos my boss upset me that much last week.
I basically told her that I didn't like they way I've been treated at work and how she speaks to me and it's not good for stress at this stage in my pregnancy especially as my blood pressure is already high! 

So I am now finished work!


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey- congrats!! That must be such a relief for you :) Be sure to enjoy your rest!! I can't wait to join you in the 'world of mat leave' :haha:

Lilly- I don't remember if I commented already, but your room looks great! haha and MUCH more organized than mine!

I also want to get a bumper for the crib as I think the wood is a little rough and I'm afraid that once LO can roll around it might irritate his little arms or legs :blush: DH thinks I'm over-reacting, but we're going to get one anyway :) 

I also wondered about bankets. My MIL told me last week that babies couldn't use the blankets and I was wondering what we use until they're old enough for them. What do they sleep on, just the matress and a sheet? And when can we use blankets? I have been given a few swaddling blankets which I plan on using, and a sleeping bag towards the winter when it starts getting colder.

Also, I have an appointment in 2 hours for another scan! :happydance: They're going to check if LO is still measuring 3 weeks ahead or if he's closer to average again. Then a mw appointment this evening...


----------



## Itsychik

Hi again :)

Well I just got back from the scan, and now LO is measuring almost 35 weeks! I'm being transferred to a consultant starting on Monday and apparently won't be seeing the mw anymore. Anyone had any prior experience with a consultant (i.e. what do they do differently?) Mw also said my chances of being induced are greater since LO has consistently measured 3 weeks ahead in the past 2 scans... (although everything is proportionately bigger so that's a good sign!)

Now just curious what the consultant says on Monday :)


----------



## strawberry19

wow itsy sounds like LO may be here sooner than you thought!! i have no idea about consultant care sorry!!


----------



## Starglow

Oh itsychik I hope you're ok hun. At least you're being well looked after. 

Had a think about blankets etc. I'm gonna get a sleeping bag for when baby moves to cot instead of blankets. My sister says they're fab. Not rushing into it tho. 

This is mad but we've always said we're gonna try for baby two soon after this lo arrives. Probably after 3 months altho I won't go back on the pill. I'm thinking , after a lot of omg how could I start pregnancy all over again, that i'm better to be going through first trimester again while I'm on maternity leave. That way I won't have to drag myself to work If I'm as sick as I was this time. It's gonna be a crazy 2 years!!!!! But at least i'd be at home with baby and focusing on her and not work. 

Ailey well done on talking to your boss. Woohoo tho maternity leave for you x


----------



## aileymouse

wow isty, he could be here sooner than you think! Hope all goes well with the consultant on monday.

Starglow, You are crazy wanting to do it all again so soon! But then I'm certain that this is my last baby.


----------



## Starglow

Lol I know! But I may as well go for it. I'm 33 now turning 34 two weeks 2moro and I'd like to have most of my second pregnancy in my 34th year. I always thought I'd have my children in my 20's but it had to be put back. I'm nuts. Thing is I know some who have 2-3 year olds now with a newborn. They'd just got used to sleeping again and leaving the new born phase behind them and are over whelmed now at it all starting up again. I don't feel like I have time on my side (even tho I know lots of older mums with gorgeous little ones, I don't wanna be high risk at 35 with no 2. ) it's just me. I'm exhausted thinking about it lol. But hubby said he'll help loads x


----------



## aileymouse

Yeah, see my daughter will be 4 in august and will be starting school in september. I'm pleased with the way it's turned out with the age gap. 
We did initially want them closer together but it just didn't happen that way x


----------



## Starglow

That's perfect timing Ailey with school starting. Xxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Wow Itsy hope you feel ok about it all I'm sure everything is fine and you sound like you are in very good hands. I am under shared care with a consultant but mainly looked after by mw, the consultant just kind of over sees everything and I get referred back should mw be concerned. They are more specialised so you'll be in very good hands. How was the scan apart from lo measuring big? 

Ailey congrats on been on maternity wooo :dance: lucky thing! Enjoy your time off and the weather

Starglow you are the same age as me and I thought the exact same thing as you - I expected to be a little younger when having children, you are brave deciding to go for it with number 2 so soon, I am not sure if I want another yet :shrug: I think I would but I don't know, so if I do decide I think I will be soon after but not that soon I don't think :wacko: lol


----------



## Starglow

I'd love to just concentrate on one baby but I have such an amazing bond with my sister. I'd love to provide that for mine. So ouch ouch and zzzzzzzzzzzzzz for months to come but I think worth it long term. Oohhhh same age :) 

I really better get a move on for work. On the go slow again. Wishing my working days away ....... Very bad lol

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Thanks for all the replies :hugs: The scan was good aside from LO measuring big! Everything else looks healthy so I'm not too concerned yet. I'm looking forward to the appt with the consultant on Monday to hear what they plan to do. On the bright-hand side, it looks like LO will definitely be a June baby afterall! :)

Starglow- wow, good luck with having another one so quickly! I plan to wait several years before the next (don't want to be pregnant again anytime soon! :) ) but I can definitely see the benefits of getting the first trimester 'out of the way' while you still have maternity leave. Sounds really exciting!


----------



## Ashley2189

i had always wanted my kids to be close in age, but now i know that's just not going to happen. this pregnancy was unexpected, and we are in no shape to plan to have another. So it'll be at least a few years for me as well. I have to at least finish nursing school and have a steady job before the thought of having another baby even enters my mind. If it weren't for that, I would definitely be trying for #2 asap, especially since my first trimester with this one was a breeze! I felt sick occasionally, and had some pains, but nothing terrible. It's this last tri that's getting to me!


----------



## strawberry19

wow talking about next babies already!! :/ wont be another for us for a while after this one!! we need to buy a car and move to a bigger house before we even think of having any more but that could change never know really!!


----------



## Itsychik

That got me thinking... what did you guys think was your favourite trimester?

So far the 3rd is the best for me (although there's still a bit to go...) First trimester was awful, 2nd I was still nauseous for most of it, started getting heartburn and back/rib/hip pain, etc... and by the 3rd I've learned how to deal with that (Rennies always on hand!) and even though I (physically) tire more easily, I like how the fact that I'm obviously pregnant means people are nicer to you and I find that I have more time to actually enjoy the little things (the ones that don't hurt... :haha:)

What about you guys?


----------



## lilly77

Wow Itsy you may be the first of the summer cupcakes to have your baba!! exciting!

Ailey i'm so jels, I can't WAIT to finish work. I am really struggling with these vulvar varicose veins.. i'm on my feet all day for work and it's killing me! I just feel huge too.. i a not a happy bunny today! Thing is we really need the money and I just can't afford to stop now.. not too much longer to go.

Starglow I agree, you're a crazy woman! haha just kidding.. but there's no way I could have another one straight away, tbh i'm a bit sick of being pregnant now! I also already have another child, so i'm happy if this is my last one too... but my DH may have other ideas, who knows... Will definitely take a break after this one at the very least. I'm also the same age as you, ish - I'll be 34 in July

Itsy - 2nd Tri was my favourite... libido was in full swing, went to thailand, didn't walk with a waddle... !


----------



## lilly77

oh I posted this on the main board thread of 30 wk bump pics but heres me at 31 weeks exactly!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mama Afrika

Nice bump Lilly!

Ailey, how I wish I could finish work now, at least I work from home twice a week so its not too bad.

Starglow, I'm hoping to have a 2.5 to 3 year gap between my babies, so not as close as you, but I definitely wanted to have a small gap.

Itsy this is my favourite trimester simply because I'm closer to seeing my LO and I like the big bump as well.


----------



## Starglow

Lilly you have an amazing figure!!! Seriously you're just bump. 

Counting the weeks down to my next week off lol. After tomorrow just three weeks to go. Week off and then a light 2 weeks till maternity leave. I'd love to be finished work already but not a chance. 

Had to snooze after work today. 

I feel huge. :( can't wait for loads of walking With baby this summer and eating smaller portions etc. Wanna feel like myself again. Especially if we do go for baby 2 I want to be fit and healthy to start with. Suppose that's my motivation. 

Hubby has decided he'll take his paternity paid week and the second week at state pay. This leaves us time then to take a weeks holiday With baby at some stage. Maybe in august or September. Yay!


----------



## Starglow

Favourite trimester - I think it's 3rd tri for me. I'm loving having a real bump, looking pregnant, all our plans coming together, feeling her movements etc. 1st tri was exciting but I wasn't very well and hiding it was hard. I used to work and sleep and that was it. 
2nd tri seemed very long to me. After 20 week scan it felt like a lifetime getting to 3rd tri. 

Amazing we're now taking about maternity leave etc!!!!! Eeeekkk!


----------



## aileymouse

My favourite trimester was 2nd tri. I actUALLY FELT QUITE GOOD (sorry for caps) I could move, I had energy etc.
I hated forst tri cos I felt so sick ALL the time.
I'm not enjoying this one much either cos I feel heavy, I ache, I have heartburn, and time is just dragging.

Lovely bump lilly, you are all bump and have a lovely figure x


----------



## Itsychik

I agree Lilly- you look gorgeous!

ahhh... all this talk of maternity leave! I can't wait!! Just over 3 weeks left!!


----------



## Ashley2189

2nd tri was the best for me. Getting to feel my baby's first movements was the best! Now they're painful, and make me cringe more than they make me smile lol i got really bad back pain during 2nd tri, but i was able to deal with it. 1st tri was the easiest, but it went by so quick and it hadn't sunk in yet that i was really pregnant. and now 3rd just... kind of sucks for me. where i live we jumped from our winter weather straight into summer. we seriously have skipped spring this year and it's 90 degrees outside. i'm swollen, dehydrated, back still hurts, can't breathe, LO feels like she's too big for me, i get SO tired if i have to walk more than 5 minutes... I'm just ready for her to be here!

Lilly - I LOVE your bump! it looks really ... smooth. lol can't think of the word to describe it really. like very even - it's a gradual bump. mine just sort of... sticks out. like boom! here i am! lol i'll take a photo real quick and upload.


----------



## Ashley2189

Photo from today - exactly 32 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## foxforce

Morning . . . 

Got to say fabulous bump pics Lilly and Ashley you both seem to be just bumps, I need to get dh to do a pic of me so you can see more of me than just my belly :lol: 

Hard one to say fav tri between 2nd and 3rd, loving having my bump but my ribs and back are really killing at the end of the day this week :( Seems driving really aggrevates it, my rib pain has moved around to the front too under my right boob. 2nd tri I felt absolutely great but I know I didn't feel lo moving until towards the end of 2nd tri so there is good and bad about both tri's lol

Ashley I feel for you in such hot weather, not long now though thankfully, the weather here has been really nice and sunny but still a nice spring temperature averaging 16 - 18celsius converts to 60-65 degrees a little warmer in more southern places. Having to water the gardens lots as we are not getting any rain.

I feel really bad this am with my hayfever so bad I'm really not sure if I have a cold :shrug: I hope not. Finishing work a little earlier today and going to visit a friend and her little boy who I haven't seen for about 3 weeks, he is just getting the crawling motions together at nearly 9 months.

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## Starglow

Lovely Ashley. Shame you didn't have time to do pregnant modeling. Lilly too. Ah you're nearly finished your course lucky you x

Just gotta get to 7pm tonight and then bed. Working is so exhausting but at least that's nearly 2 weeks of my 7 left x


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce shame you're getting all that rib pain. :( nice to see your friend today. 

Decided last night it's time to cut my portions down a bit. Gonna have rice crackers with laughing cow (soft cheese) & tea for breakfast, cheese omelette for dinner, not sure about lunch yet. I need to get fitter and heather this next 8 weeks a) for an easier birth and b) to help get back into shape to ttc again fairly quickly (all going well). Here goes ;) 

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Ashley, you have a lovely bump! I bet you will just ping back into shape! I really feel for you in that heat. It was warm here the last few weeks but now the wind has picked up it feels quite cold again.

I was supossed to be doing pregnancy modelling for my friend, free for her portfolio this weekend but Amber has been invited to a birthday party, and I didn't want her to miss out as she doesn't se her friends that often cos of school/nursery etc.

Anyway, have a good day all, off to drop Amber at nursery for the day and meet a friend for coffee :)


----------



## lilly77

aww thanks girls! Ashley your bump is fabulous - gorgeous! My friend said the same thing to me she was like, your bump slopes in and out! Well, i reckon it's because of my long torso. Seriously it is long, i can't even buy dresses with belts in them as they always ride up too high and never sit on my waist. Also this baby is sitting quite low.

I love the fact that in third tri its nearly time for baby to be here but these veins are hurting me so much and is making everything impossible to do, even housework. Yesterday I had a bad day as was on my feet from 8am-2pm with work, then had to do grocery shopping and fetch Kai from school etc... I was SO tired after and down there felt ready to explode!! I'm seeing my GP today for my 31 wk app so will ask her, but she's quite abrupt I wish I was seeing my MW instead!!

Starglow i'm with you on cutting down portions now.. I can't WAIT to get back to my pre-preg clothes and go walking with baby and lose this weight!! I haven't weighed myself in the last few days but at last count I had already put on 2 stone!! (14 kgs)

Hope everyone has a great day xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning all!

Ashley- your bump looks beautiful! I agree with the others, I'm sure you and Lilly will bounce right back into shape after the baby comes!

Foxforce- I feel you on the rib pain. Mine was actually the worst from like 26 weeks - 30 weeks (right below right breast). My mw warned me it would get worse but actually it hasn't been as bad in the past few weeks. fx'd that it stays this way!

Lilly- let us know what your GP says about the vein... isn't there anything you can do/take to make it less painful? 

Ailey- enjoy meeting your friend for coffee! :) Hope the weather is nice today!


----------



## lolley

Morning everyone :)

One of my assignments is in and ine more to go due in on Monday then i will be back to share these last few weeks with you all ekkkkkkkk!!!

Gorgeous bumps ladies your both so tiny and definately just bump :thumbup:

my favourite trimester was 2nd - 1st tri i worried all the time about everything, 2nd i was small enough to enjoy it, slept but was feeling baby move lots, this one :( spd, no sleep, reflux and a really bad cold that i have had for a week and a half and can't get rid of.

starglow, i think its a good idea to have your children close together, the only reason there is such a big age gap for me is because of re-marrying.

Lilly i hope the docs can do something about the vein it sounds horrible.

Have a fab day everyone :flower:


----------



## lilly77

Well, back from the Dr's ... I posted in the main board for advice i'll copy it here:

SO my baby is transverse lie and has been for ages now. I have never felt a kick in the ribs (unlike my DS who constantly was up there!) with her and feel lots of pressure down there, especially when I'm standing or walking. I also feel tickly movements (like hands or feet I'm assuming) on my far right side and far left side, only when I lay on that side. I feel rolling movement sometimes around bellybutton area.
I had a Dr's appointment today and she confirmed she was transverse. Her head is lying on the left side which is probably why i've developed varicose veins on my groin on the left side. Also explains my bump which isn't huge outwards, its a sloping bump and low!
She's advised me to massage my belly clockwise to get her to turn down, or i might be referred for an EVC when they forcefully turn her, which I don't want to happen!!!
If she doesn't turn I will need a c-section - which I REALLY don't want.

:shrug:

I hope she turns!!! The dr said nothing can be done about my veins for now I just need to lie down as much as possible and avoid standing, although walking is ok.


----------



## Itsychik

Hey Lilly,

I posted on your main post, but here's a more specific link with information on things to do to encourage baby to change positions:

https://www.spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/all-positions/sideways

She still has several weeks to turn (and mine turns around weekly!) Hopefully she'll get in the right position soon!

And maybe if she turns it will help the vein become less painful!


----------



## strawberry19

eeek hope she turns soon for you lilly!!
lovely bumps ladies realised i didnt post my 30 weeks bump pic a few weeks ago well here it is .... feel like got bigger even more in the last 2 weeks

as for fav trimester i really dont know!! first tri went quick but was stressfull after previous miscarriage i was lucky didnt have much sickness.. second tri was exciting finding out we were having a boy but i dunno third tri has ben great i feel good and really enjoy getting everything ready for his arrival
 



Attached Files:







Photo0138.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starglow

Lilly ....... Hopefully baby girl will turn soon. Poor you with the painful vain. It's hard enough without the added pain. Take it as easy as you can Hun xxxx

Strawberry you have a fab figure too. Gorgeous bump :) awwwww 


Xxx


----------



## strawberry19

its weird for me to feel this big i have always been tiny and petite i aint got a clue how cause i eat loads!! but i really struggle to put on weight pre pregnancy .. i actually feel alot better having put on some weight than before i hated how skinny i looked some days i only weighed 7 stone 10 pre pregnancy and now weigh 9 stone 4 so for me thats alot of weight to put on i feel alot better for it though! ive always been a size 8 but i now wear size 12/14 dresses nd tops... and no stretchmarks yet on my belly am very suprisd :/


----------



## Starglow

I have stretch marks on my hips :( even tho I rub bio oil in every day. I guess if they want to come they come. Also I have some stretch marks on the underneath of my boobs! Weird. Bump so far so good x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Do I count?! 3RD june :D x


----------



## hch

girls im so jealous of your bumps! fabulous! 


have just been to see the nurse for a swab due to the amount of BH i have been getting! seriously i dont seem to have a break from them and my discharge is slightly yellow so they are going to rule out an infection! if it comes back clear it seems that having them all the time is normal!!! will find out wednesday! i hope it isnt anything to bad! :/ 


lilly i hope baby moves into the right position! im with you on the lying transverse ! my baby seems to like lying like this and being breech! and i always feel little weird hand tickleings! :lol:

be back later ! :D x


----------



## lolley

hch - 

im still having loads of bh and have also had tests nothing showed on mine, i worry about mine and ask everytime i go.


----------



## lilly77

thanks girls :kiss: i'm going to check out that site Itsy, I told DH i needed to be on all fours a lot now and you can just imagine his reply. HA! I hope she turns... will I feel it when she does, it is a big movement?

Hch I also get a lot of BH, about 20 a day - how many do you get? They were also concerned last week when I went into triage which is why they did a swab but i'm all ok.

Starglow - don't worry hun - I had small stretchmarks on my hips and underneath boobs from my last pregnancy (which you really can't notice at all now - esp with all the bio oil i am applying!) but my bump remained unscathed!! cross fingers this time too.

xx


----------



## hch

im having about 30-40 a day! mw said if its not an infection then its totally normal for me to have so many! its a pain in the arse as when im walking i find it really hard to walk properly while im having one and if i need a wee then i get loads! they are getting tighter and tighter tho , no pain just very uncomfortable! oh well its only for another 7 weeks! OMG!!!! 7 weeks!!!!!!!

lilly do you have a birthing ball? i have been using mine to try and get baby head down , although he is having none of it at the minute! also worried about having an ECV really wouldnt like to have one but really dont want to have a c section ! i hope it doesnt come to that! x


----------



## hch

omg spoke to soon! baby has just moved!!!! i just got a massive kick in my ribcage! im hoping he will stay put as he is having a right wriggle !!!!


----------



## aileymouse

On the braxton hicks front...I think I get them throughout the day, but I'm not sure, my bump goes all hard but it's not uncomfortable or painful so I don't know if it's BH or not, I don't recall how long each lasts either. But same as hch it's worse when I have a full bladder.

Midwife said my baby was head down back to my right, but I feel most of movement to the right and sometimes at the front, so I'm not too sure how she is laying now.


----------



## Starglow

Awwww girls I'm in the bath right now lol!!! I've been looking forward to this all day! 

I haven't had braxton hicks. My sister never had them at all. Must be very strange. 

Thanks Lilly re the stretch marks. 

One of my students is studying massage and her teacher has told her about the various lotions and potions to help with labour. I see her again in two weeks and she said she's making me up a lotion that hubby should massage me with between contractions. Speeds everything up. Her teacher made this concoction up for her sister and or worked really well. :) nice thought if labour can be sped up!


Ahhhhhh it's getting close. How many times I hear 'are you sure there's only one in there?' how much longer?.... Omg how much more can you grow', 'you're still here waddling about?' - what are people like. I mentioned my neighbour always commenting...... Well last time he said something rude I asked him to stop commenting on me! It worked as he hasn't said anything about my body since !!!

Ladies on second pregnancies ....... Have you found this pregnancy different to being pregnant the first time? I'm just curious x


----------



## hch

my 2nd pregnancy was completely different to my 1st! infact all of them have been different! 1st time i had no morning sickness no sore boobs no heartburn! i had a bleed at 27 weeks and was monitored from then as i had extra fluid! 2nd pregnancy horrendous morning sickness, sore boobs very easy pregnancy after the morning sickness had gone! this one bad morning sickness , sore hips, scaitica, horrendous heartburn and braxton hicks since 17 weeks!


----------



## Starglow

Oh it's crazy isn't it. Amazing how the same person can have such different experiences. Were you more relaxed in the second and this one tho?


----------



## hch

ps welcome ellaandlyla


----------



## hch

Starglow said:


> Oh it's crazy isn't it. Amazing how the same person can have such different experiences. Were you more relaxed in the second and this one tho?



i was really relaxed with 2nd i worked until 36 weeks ( i worked right up until my due date with 1st!!!! was in the navy!!) but not with the third as i had a mc which really made us worry at the beggining and i was so pleased to reach 20 weeks as that was my comfort zone now i just want him here safe and sound! :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

It's a funny time being pregnant isn't it. All the different stages, worries, symtoms, highs and lows, gender guessing & scans. Pretty incredible time really. Only a few weeks and we'll all be officially full term at 37 weeks :)


----------



## hch

i cant believe how quick its going! 4 weeks til 37 weeks and 7 weeks til due date! its utter madness!


----------



## Starglow

I know! Altho at the same time I feel like I've been pregnant for ever haha! 

My friend barely noticed she was pregnant with her second child. She was so busy with her two year old and her business that she didn't really think about the growing baby inside her. Only the last month she took it a bit easier. Must be so different. Like first time reading up on everything baby related and keeping diaries to not bothering as much perhaps next time.


----------



## aileymouse

I'm much more relaxed about stuff this time round. Not so worried about what to eat and what not too eat.
I am more cautious about the amount I eat as I put on an insane amount of lbs with Amber and determined not to make that mistake again.

But pregnancy wise they have both been the same, same cravings, same symptoms, same niggles etc.


----------



## Starglow

That's interesting Ailey.


----------



## foxforce

Ohhh lots of posts yesterday chatty ladies :lol: 

Lilly I hope your lil girl does some shuffling around soon for you, good luck trying to coax her around! Have you got a birthing ball? I heard they are good to bounce on to encourage positioning.

Strawberry lovely cute bump :flower: 

:wave: ellaandlyla more than welcome, we are all due on or around 28th June so your just a bit ahead of us :D

hch I had my first what I can call proper BH the other day, a friend told me after it had gone - it didn't dawn on me what it was, bad stitch on top of bump under boobs, I couldn't bend over, so I feel for you getting them so so frequently. I get the funny little ticklings but down low below knicker line lol as lo is head down I then get the kicks in the ribs or side just below ribs. yay on baby moving for you :dance:

Itsy I had a day without rib pain yesterday, bliss

I have no cravings whatsoever! Lo seems to be very active these last couple of days I think it's trying to create more space lol Super active right now, belly shifting from side to side, quite uncomfortable!
Strangest thing in the bath last night I pressed a lot of bubbles on to my belly and baby responded by going mad, I thought no way has to be a coincidence but tried it 3 more times and the same thing each time, I thought no way it can hear the bubbles?!?? :shrug: but must be able to


May be going into Leeds for a wander round the shops this morning before visiting my friend as we had a mix up yesterday where she wasn't in when she said she would be accidently :wacko:

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## lolley

HCH- Your bh sound like mine there terrible if i am walking, i have to stop and i have more with a full bladder and one after the other at night. I have started getting a bit crampy with some of mine now which is a bit strange still not painfull more of a dull ache.

starglow- my 2 previous pregnancies were very similar, no morning sickness, very tired 1st tri, had a bleed half way through with both, cravings (different with each)no braxton hicks, and put on exactly 2 stone with each.
This one- still no morning sickness, not so tired 1st tri, heamatoma with bleeding 1st tri, no cravings, spd, braxton hicks from 17 weeks, reflux 3rd tri.

I have worried with all 3 pregnancies i think its natural too, but i have been worse with this one after a mc.

foxforce have a fab day with your friend


----------



## hch

bloody hell im exhausted today! imsomnia is back and i didnt sleep a wink last night! found myself in and out of bed ,up and down stairs and then getting really irratated by it all! baby hasnt stopped moving , no kicking just rolling around , i wonder what he is up too! cant wait til he is here! the boys are gettig very excited especially jack! every time i go to mw or doctors he says is the baby coming out today is he coming home with you? he will be so chuffed when he finally makes an appearance! he cant wait to a big brother!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Lots to catch up on :)

First, EllaandLyla-- welcome!! We're a chatty bunch and you're welcome to join!

Lilly- re: LO turning... I don't always feel my LO turning (sometimes it's a gradual change in where the kicks come from) but 2 - 3 times I've felt this really odd pressure (like he's stretching from my front to my back, instead of side-to-side) and a kind of 'swooshing/turning' feeling (I don't know how better to describe it!) then an hour later, BAM, kicks to the bladder and a head in my ribs :haha: I think I feel him turning breech more than I feel him turning head down.

Foxforce- glad you had a day free of rib pain! Do you notice anything that you do specifically that helps this? I haven't been able to figure out what provokes mine yet (but I'm definitely glad when it goes away!)

I think it's really interesting as well to hear about how everyones pregnancies have been different (or alike!). Personally, I'm hoping my next one is WAY different...

re: BH contractions... I don't think I've had these at all! Sometimes I'll notice bump getting hard (or rather, I only notice when it is hard not when it's becoming hard). Often when I stand for a long time or get up after sitting a long time. It feels kind of tight/stretched if I try to stand up straight, but I don't think that's anything like the descriptions of BH's I've read. :shrug:


----------



## Starglow

Thanks for all the pregnancy comparisons. 

I spent all morning till lunch doing housework. Had a guy coming to value our home this afternoon because we're changing our mortgage (yawn lol). I so wanted to go get hospital nighties and potter about in town but far too tired. We have our friends here later to help with decor ideas ( we'll be getting paint samples & trying them out along with buying all the painting stuff we need) and then doing pizza so it's a long day. Making the most of the peace and quiet now while I have it. ( should have a snooze )

Omg painting toenails with bump is SO difficult now. Takes me ages but determined to do it. 

Zzzzzzzzzz better go chill x


----------



## aileymouse

Ha, I painted my toenails the other day. It was a struggle but bless my sister, she said she'd apint my nails for me :) I hate not having them painted, I feel naked when they are bare.

Been for a stressful walk to sainsburys with my daughter, she insisted on taking her baby and pushchair, but she is not the best of drivers!


----------



## hch

leg shaving and bikini trimming is the worst! i really srtuggled yesterday to shave my legs! had to call lee to come and help me as i just couldnt reach! then i had to use a mirror to trim my bikini line! woweeee that was hard!:lol:


----------



## Starglow

Hah!!!!! I don't find leg shaving a problem. Oh this is going to sound delightful but I lean against one wall in the shower and hoosh my leg up on the opposite corner lol. Takes me 2 secs but I shave my legs daily. Always have done :)

Yes and I also discovered an old make up mirror with a magnifying side which I used for bikini line. I use a beard trimmer to do mine. Lovely! 

Feel yuck if I'm Not groomed so I'm making the time to keep up with it.


----------



## foxforce

Had a good day today, got a nightie in Primarni, haven't tried it on yet so hope it fits! Had good catch up with my friend, she is the one who is getting married next month so all exciting chatter! 

Itsy I think the thing that aggrevates the ribs most is if I have to drive alot, I did yesterday well about 25 miles in total but half way through the drive I sat for 15 mins and had a drink out of the car :shrug: I have been walking a bit today and felt it hurting a little so I think that doesn't help either, just have to keep sitting and trying to keep good posture I believe.

On the de-fuzzing I don't have trouble with leg shaving but the lady garden is very difficult now, dh and mirror helped last time and will have to do from no on for sure! I am managing with toe nails too by sitting on edge of sofa with one leg bent up to chest but I think I shall visit my cousin's mrs next month and treat myself to a pedicure for the wedding.

We're off into Manchester tomorrow to look for a wedding outfit for myself and shirt for dh the to my best friends who lives there, mum and dad are dog sitting :D

Hope you all have a good evening and good day tomorrow, be back with an update on events :D


----------



## lilly77

morning girls..
I can't believe you lot are attempting grooming yourself, there is no way I could reach down there and clip hair I'd cut myself!! I get my toenails painted down the road at this great vietnamese nail bar and I have monthly waxes - have never shaved!

Re this pregnancy - it feels like a brand new one to be honest, maybe because its been 8 yrs, but i was 25 last time and just sailed through it, no ms, no extra weight gain - was great. this time i've been waaaay more obsessed, with what I eat, what baby's doing, how she's growing etc... I never paid attention last time!! So it feels all new to me. Never went on pregnancy forums at all with my first either!! It all feels new to me again strangely... maybe also has I'm having a different gender too, I don't know.

Well I have been on all fours for the past few days, been doing yoga poses that helps with transverse lie etc... She hasn't turned, as she kicked me hard in the waist this morning! I have my 34 wk app on the 17th May and they'll send me for scan to check if she hasn't turned by then. They can't do an ECV on me because of my anterior placenta so if LO doesn't turn then it's scheduled c-section for me :-( I am praying she does though and talking to her every day to tell her to turn for mommy!!

Hope everyone has a fab day. Kai is staying at his dad's tonight so me and DH are going to the movies, yay! I'm so craving popcorn!!

xx


----------



## Starglow

Fingers crossed baby turns Lilly. 

Wow we were busy yesterday. Great night tho. Today omg so much shopping to do ...... Meant to be saving tho! For lounge and kitchen we've chosen the paint & lights, need to see curtains in store I've picked out online, cushions & tv stand. Then a massive food shop for friends painting with us 2moro. Then gotta shift (well hubby has to) all the furniture into middle of room ready for covering and painting 2moro. Omg I hope I get to bed early tonight. 
Couldn't sleep last night. Only slept 2-5am :( Im absolutely wrecked. I'll need a nap this afternoon for sure. 

My feet swelled up massively last night. Strange as I hadn't been on my feet, I was just sitting relaxing with everyone! My wedding rings are really tight today. I was hoping to keep wearing them but not sure that'll happen now. 

Better go get ready and on with a big day. Oh it's lovely not to be working today :) 

Funny to see rain after weeks of beautiful sunshine. 

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## hch

seriously feling large this week! bump is growing nicely!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Itsychik

hch- lovely bump! I don't think you look 'large' though, just right! :)

Starglow- good luck with all the renovations! Redecorating is really exciting :) We spent all day today cleaning up and hanging up some new shelves, moving stuff around, etc. It looks SO nice inside!

Lilly- Enjoy your time at the movies!! Hope you guys have a great night out together!

Ailey & Starglow- I feel you on the painting toenails... I tried 2 weeks ago and they ended up so crooked, but I didn't want to leave them bare either! After my mat leave starts I'm seriously going to go out for a spa day and get a pedicure!

DH and I went out yesterday evening to take some pictures (in the past few weeks in the Netherlands the field of flowers have been blooming) and below are a couple of the pics we took... 32w 3d :cloud9:


----------



## Starglow

Aw cute bump Hun. 

Oh what a day! Running on 3 hours sleep wasn't such a great idea. Got what we needed for tomorrow paint and light fittings etc but I was SO cranky and irritable. I had a 3 hour afternoon sleep. I snapped at hubby loads :( my feet and ankles are still very swollen and now my hands too. Had to fight to get my wedding rings off. I'll keep an eye on my face if it starts swelling I'll call the hospital just in case. 

Just relaxing now. X


----------



## aileymouse

hch, lovely bump!

itsychik, gorgeous pictures x

starglow, some swelling is normal, but keep an eye on it like you say x

Been getting some crazy movement from baby girl this evening, it's really starting to hurt
Got myself a button down nightie in primark today, not the height of fashion but it'll do the job. only £4.50 :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

Ah well done on finding a nighty. 

I have a question and would really appreciate your opinions girls - would you go to a friends wedding 3 days before your due date? 30 miles from home but just 600 yards from one of the most advanced hospital in London. Would be with hubby driving and hospital bag in the car.


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!!

Happy Mother's Day to Ashley and the other U.S. ladies! :) I know it was celebrated earlier in the U.K., but today in the U.S. (and in NL) is when we celebrate! Happy Mother's Day to the rest of you as well :)

Starglow- is the wedding going to be indoors or out (i.e. in the sun or shade?) I don't think the distance would be much of an issue-- 30 miles isn't that far away and worst case scenario, you could leave as soon as you think something 'might be happening' and still have plenty of time to get home or to a hospital. Have you discussed it with your friend for their opinion? Can you 'tenatively' accept, letting them know that there is a chance that you might not be able to make it depending on when your LO makes her appearance?

I'm off to visit my in-laws to wish MIL a Happy Mother's Day :) Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Starglow

Hi :) 

Yes it's hubby's friend and that know it's highly likely we won't be able to go. Silly things asked hubby to do photography the other day!!!?!? As if u could commit to that 3 days before due date. I'll find out more about the venue etc. Thanks hun. 

Ooooohhhh ...... Hands and feet still swollen. Hands feel all tight. And for the first time in ages I'm really dizzy! I'm thinking I'll be letting the boys do the painting today. I'm just too tired! 

Back later xxxx


----------



## lilly77

Hch and Itsty, fab bumps and gorgeous flower fields Itsy!

Starglow, re swelling - yep definitely keep an eye on that it sounds painful! If its bothering you a lot I would call in anyway. I know swelling is normal in pg but I didnt' get any last time or this time (apart from down there around my veins - so I know how uncomfy it is)
Re wedding - hmm I'm not sure.. what hospital in London, UCH? 3 days before you due date is VERY near to be venturing even 30 miles from home. Last pregnancy I stayed right at home for the last 2 weeks, never mind wanting to be near the hospital, i just didn't want to go out at all, believe me you will feel massive - you really feel it just before baby is due... well I did anyway.
One of my best friends is having a tea party hen do 3 weeks after I'm due and I'm not going, it's all the way up in b'ham - if LO is late she'll only be 2 or 1 week old! You need to see how you feel I guess.

Well girls, - the movies - what can I say... the most uncomfortable 2 hours of my life! The cinema was like a sauna, it was SO hot yesterday and no air con inside, it was absolutely packed too.. . plus the seats were so straightbacked and I just couldn't get comfortable, my veins were killing me! Great film though, but thats the last time for a while :haha: I just can't sit like that for too long, I need to lying down with my feet elevated for these veins, what a pain in the BUM!!!!

Well I'm off to have highlights (another 2 hrs in a chair boo! :cry:) I'm hoping I can put my feet up somewhere.

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY ASHLEY AND ITSY!!!!

XXX


----------



## Starglow

Thanks :) i can't imagine wanting to go anywhere that late. I feel like a whale already. What an earth will I be like by then :( I've put loads of weight on my face and really all over. I love my bump but all this extra weight is depressing. If I was eating really healthy I wouldn't mind but I'm not. I mean I'm not over - eating in abundance but I know my portions are up. I still eat fruit and veg but it's just too much. I'm starting to feel self conscious. Hating my double chin, even my neck feels big. 

:) yesterday was a long day. 10am-10pm but all worth it. My lounge looks really fab. We both love it. So that's it no more decorating for a good while. My feet were massive last night. Wedding rings are off and I've replaced them with a ring my dad bought me a few years ago. heart breaking as I love my beautiful rings. My lower half of my body feels pretty stiff and heavy. Ah the wonderful delights of pregnancy. Still 7-8 weeks to go - sometimes it feels like a long time lol. 

Not working till 2pm so taking it easy this morning. Gonna rest in bed with tv for a bit. Such a busy month for me ( work and full weekends) but luckily June is much lighter. 

Hubby on paternity leave - he's taking the first week on full pay and the second week on state crappy pay but it's leaving him a weeks holiday. Hoping we'll go abroad during term time when it's cheaper and when i usually can't go. Cheaper too from September. 

Hope you've all had great weekends and are coping well with all the various symptoms. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Happy Mother's Day to Ashley & Itsy for yesterday :flower:

Hope you all had good weekends? I had a busy one don't know where the weekend has gone!! No luck on finding a outfit for the wedding I have, I really do need a maternity dress can't get away with larger sizes as none fit even a little, quite a shock really :blush: Well apart from a dress in Monsoon which fit lovely now but no way it would next month! 

Lovely pictures Itsy, I love tulips - my favorite flower. I bought a lot of bulbs from Amsterdam years ago but they were planted in my first house's garden.

hch lovely bump, I don't think you look that big at all, just right like someone else said.

Starglow I think I would wait and see how you feel about the wedding nearer the time, take each week as it comes, maybe mention that to them I'm sure they would understand. The wedding I have is 2 weeks before I'm due which I know isn't going to be easy but there is no chance I'm not going :lol: glad you got all your work done yesterday I'm not surprised your feet were swollen, seems your getting lots done in your home! Hope the swelling settles x

Lilly what film did you go see? Dh wanted to go see Thor last week but I felt so tired after work I could not contemplate sitting in cinema for 2-3 hours, hope your sitting at the hairdressers was worth it 

I didn't sleep too well last night, too warm :( Lovely morning so far here, hope you all have great days x


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all. Sounds like you've all had busy weekends.

My feet were really swollen yesterday too, but they have gone down now, I was standing for a long time yesterday. 
I'm loving being a lady of leisure! Today Amber is at nursery so my sister and I are going to play bingo! Can't wait.

Lilly, cinema is not fun when you are pregnant, I went to see the simpsons move when I was 39 weeks pregnant...never again!

Starglow, re the wedding, I think I'd probably not go, you could've even had you baby then...

Have a good day all x


----------



## Starglow

I've booked an apt with my midwife. The earliest I could see her (or my doctor) is Thursday between working. This swelling is getting worse and I think I need to have my urine checked just in case. Suppose im better to be safe than sorry and I think a whole month this late between seeing doctor and mw is too long! Its meant to be two weekly. Plus I saw some flakey mw last time. Hopefully I'll see my own mw this time. 

X


----------



## lilly77

Foxforce - we went to see Hanna, I thought it was good, different though. Ailey - too right, the cinemas is totally off the cards now until well after LO is born!!

TOMORROW IS MY LAST DAY OF WORK WOHOOOOO!!! Well, I'll have my 'Keep In Touch' days over the next 8 months but officially I am DONE! It's a big day too, 25 models for a catwalk show for Tesco's F&F label, but I have 4 assistants so we should be ok. I'll be SO happy when tomorrow is over!

By the way when is everyone's next MW appointment? Mine's next Tuesday, I wish it was this week I really want to see what's happening with this transverse baby of mine. Had horrific google experience today, googled 'transverse lie' images - omg, never again. Obviously medical pages pop up of abnormal things, its horrific!! I hate google yet I always google stuff! So i want to see my MW soon to reassure me... 

Anyway, 50 days left for me girls! I can't frikkin wait!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Isn't it going to be weird when we're posting on the main board or here that we're in labour?! and then we'll all graduate to baby club! yay!! :happydance:

Attached is 33 week pic - taken last night so excuse my pjs! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Starglow

Lilly call and ask to bring your mw apt forward. Shouldn't be a problem. Cute picture. Aw you're nearly on maternity leave. How fab! X


----------



## lilly77

starglow great idea - damn i should've called them today, they're really busy so i don't know if they will fit me in but doesn't hurt to try. every second person I see around here is preggers, i think there's a baby boom in north london!!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi All! :)

Starglow-- good thing you're getting the swelling checked out! Be sure to take it easy and drink plenty of water... let us know what they say after your appointment!

Lilly- Wow, almost maternity leave!!! I'll bet it's going to be FANTASTIC! Good luck with your last busy day... I hope it goes by smoothly! Then you can relax and enjoy your time before baby arrives :) I also agree that google is evil (I tried googling 'EVC' last week when LO was still breech... I was scarred for life! It looks traumatizing!) Plus don't get me started on diseases I've googled and broken collar bones in babies... yea. We all know we shouldn't do it but it's so hard not to!

I had my appointment with the consultant this afternoon. They're "officially" taking me over for the coming weeks so I won't be seeing my mw at all anymore. They did a quick scan (we got a picture of LO 'waving' to the 'camera'!) to check the amniotic fluid levels (which are listed as 'spacious' apparently) and I've got another appointment to come back on Monday for the Glucose test (just to make sure I haven't developed GD) and for another growth scan to check whether LO is still continuing his growth trend. We'll get the results next Wednesday. The good news is that he's head down, so my EVC nightmares can temporarily be put on hold 

Anyway, hope the rest of you are enjoying the weather! It's gorgeous here!


----------



## aileymouse

Itsy hope all goes well for your scans and tests.

Lilly Wooo for mat leave! You can join me now ;)

Walked loads today and now I'm really achy so I'm going to chill and do my cross stitch this eve xx


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies im officially back :)

spent all weekend writing my last assignment and finally finished it at 12.30 this morning! but i am done now until the end of sept woooo :)

I see my midwife on wednesday Lilly and all this talk of maternity leave i cant wait until mine starts i have 3 weeks left, then a weeks holiday then my leave starts.

starglow- i am so glad your getting checked out better to be safe

itsy - hope your tests all go well, its good there keeping a closer eye on you

Ailey - hope you have rested after your walk and feeling a little better now

foxforce- there are a couple of nice dresses at addtions direct and dorothy perkins :)


----------



## foxforce

Morning ladies

Lilly congrats on your last day at work, hope you have a great day, I also would like to see Hanna but not so fussed about it being at the cinema. Lovely bump pic and pj's :lol: 

Itsy yay on baby being head down :dance: hope all the other tests come back ok.

Lolley congrats on finishing your assignments you must feel relieved! I will check out additions and dp's as they are probably the two places I haven't checked!

Ailey take it you didn't win big at bingo?? 

Starglow great you got in this week to get check fx'd everything is ok for you

I have my mw appoint this morning at 9 haven't seen her for 3 or 4 week, another 4 weeks for me left at work, I'll try post later how the appointment goes.... Happy 33 weeks xx

Very sad news about Kelly Brook loosing her little girl :cry: @ 5 months


----------



## aileymouse

we didn't play bingo in the end as it wasn't open!


----------



## lolley

wow quiet today,

hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls and bumps :) 

Hope everyone is doing well.
I'm back to just getting myself through work and then having to sleep just to cope. My body was so stiff, sore back and ribs along with swelling as usual that after hubby rubbed my back for me I was in bed by 6pm. I had to stretch out on a chair at work yesterday and relax over lunch, was very uncomfortable. Moan moan. 

I'm wishing my working days away which is a shame cause I enjoy it. Doesn't help having broken sleep too. 

But still I'm excited as the weeks are getting less and less to meeting lo. I hope the first NCT full day class is good this Sunday. I'm hoping I feel more prepared after. 

When any of you get up first thing are your bodies stiff from hips down with swelling and a heavy feeling? I have this every day and sometimes can barely move and then my body loosens out later. Or is this just me? My sister days I shouldn't have this yet. Maybe right near due date. 

Right better get ready for work. Everyone is so quiet. Xxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

T'was quiet yesterday . . . . everyone must be busy or too tired to bother with internet.

Starglow no I don't have that feeling in a morning you described, only thing that is sometime a little stiff is my back from sleeping on my side most of the night. Hopefuly you will get some answers tomorrow at your appointment.

My midwife appointment all went well although rushed through me being late, mad traffic due to roadworks! So I was very hot and bothered by the time I got there as I hate being late. I have a new midwife who I met yesterday with my old one as they are changing areas, she seems nice I think she is new to the community work but not sure. 
I'm measuring bang on 33, mw also said I have a perfect bump for palpation (feeling) for any students with how baby is laid - still head down which I could tell. My bloods were fine iron was 12.1.
Still no mention of pain relief or birth plan, which after reading my notes I think should be discussed around 28 weeks, so I will mention to my new mw in two weeks time.

Hope you all are well and have a good day x


----------



## lilly77

Morning everyone! Yay finished my official last day of work and i'm with you Ailey on Mat leave !!! :yipee:
I finished work at 3pm and spent yesterday afternoon cleaning our second hand pram - the Bugaboo Bee we've been given by friends. We bought a brand new black hood and a new pink baby cocoon for newborns to go in it, but omg was the pram filthy!! I said to DH, if I can't get it looking like new I want a new one! But I slaved over it for 2 hours with hot soapy water, bleach, vanish and frebreze and it looks AMAZING!! Like properly brand new. I can't wait for little Bean to go inside it :happydance: There's obviously a reason those prams cost £500 with the durability to still look great after 2 yrs use. I'm very happy and grateful that we didn't have to spend loads of ££ as we're so running out of cash.

Starglow - I have lower back ache everytime I wake up and I shuffle along in pain at first til I loosen up... don't know if thats similar to what you're feeling?

Fox - glad your MW app went well, was this your 34 week one?

Well I think my baby girl is turning, she's kicking me in different places now... cross fingers!

I better get up and do the school run.. aren't these constant sunny days just so amazing?! I'm loving England this year! :haha:

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all, I have a friend coming over to take photos of me and bump for her portfolio. I HATE having my photo taken, I don't mind snapshots but being the main focus makes me really uncomfortable.

Then my friend is coming over this afternoon with her 2 boys, so I may be a little stressed later on.

Foxforce, glad your appt went well.

Starglow, when is it you see your midwife? I would mention the aches etc, I'm not too bad in the mornings.

Lilly, yay for mat leave!! Enjoy. how exciting having your pram, mine is hopefully arriving this week.

xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

It was indeed quiet yesterday :) I went to a presentation at our local hospital where we were introduced to several of the doctors/mw's and they described the process of checking in to the hospital, where things are located, what to bring, etc. Cleared up a lot of questions I had, so that was good. Then I went home and had to finish a presentation I've been putting off (but that I have to give tonight!) I was up until almost 3am...

Starglow- I also don't have the aches you're describing. My hips are generally a little sore until I move around a bit (and I wake up 3 - 4 times a night trying to get comfortable) but that's mostly it.

Foxforce- glad your appointment went well! Did they check your sugar level as well as iron?

Lilly- congrats on getting the pram cleaned!! How exciting for you :) It'll be great now that you're on mat leave to have time to get those things done! You must be so relieved to have a break :) I hope you enjoy it! And hopefully your LO is turning!

Ailey- good luck with the pictures! Hopefully being the object of the photos will be worth it once you get to see them and have some copies for yourself :)

A couple days ago I noticed that I've developed a whole bunch of stretch marks below my naval that I didn't used to have! :( And they ITCH! It's very irritating...

ah well. I have to work tonight until 10pm, so it's going to be a long day. 2.5 more weeks until mat leave!!


----------



## lilly77

ps I take it back about the sunny day... turned miserable here and now raining!

I also agree how awful for poor Kelly Brook to lose her baby so late... can't believe this is the third celeb mum for it to happen to in a year :-(

I just totally spring cleaned my whole flat - was on hands and knees in the kitchen for an hour.. nesting must be kicking in!


----------



## lolley

STARGLOW- I dont have a heavy feeling or anything you describe apart from my hips, they really hurt in a morning but i presume thats to do with the spd.

FOXFORCE- glad your apt went well, i would mention about your birth plan as you said next time.

LILLY- :dance: for maternity leave and cleaning the pram. I hope LO is turning for you and keeps going.

ITSY- hope the presentation goes well

AILEY- hope the photos are not too bad for you, i am sure you will look fab :)


I have the midwife at 1.40 today then off to see my grandad as it is his birthday.


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all! Here's a sneak peak at a few photos from yesterday...sorry if they come out big.
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/bump.jpg

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/228684_119888024760133_100002168086536_176811_5129955_n.jpg

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/226826_119887951426807_100002168086536_176807_205879_n.jpg

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/225742_119887974760138_100002168086536_176808_838688_n.jpg

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/222195_119887914760144_100002168086536_176805_5833232_n.jpg

Hope you all have a good day, Amber is at nursery all day today, so going to sort her toys...


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey, those are beautiful pictures!!! Very inspiring!

How did you feel about the 'photo shoot'? :) Hopefully it wasn't too bad!


----------



## aileymouse

It wasn't too bad, I didn't mind it cos I wasn't actually looking at the camera much ;)


----------



## foxforce

Hi all

Just a quick post as bit busy at work....

Lilly glad your Bugaboo came up well :thumbup: I'm not sure what week of appointment I am at as my old midwife worked part time but it had been 5 weeks since I last saw her so I think I have missed an appointment somewhere :wacko: 

Itsy I didn't have my sugars checked no, the GTT is done seperately at hospital which I didn't decide to have. I can check my own at work/home as we have equipment. Hope your presentation went well x

Ailey I can't see your pics at work but I'll check tomorrow at home sound like they are good from the response of people, hope you had a good time

I'm out tonight with dh and friends for a meal, the couple who are getting wed next month, then they are moving to USA for 2 years, posting as he works in Army, also haven't seen him since he got back from Afghanistan last month, shoul dbe a nice catch up and good Mexican food mmmm.

Speak soon x


----------



## strawberry19

heya girlies sorry i havent been around for few days been really busy!!!

lilly congrats on maternity leave!!

ailey those pics are lovely :)

its my last day at work tomoro!! im excited to finish but will miss the girls and the kids lots!! got midwife on monday and have been told i need to go up on monday for pressies... cheeky girls they are!! had a few presents off the kiddies and their parents which is just lovely and thoughtful :)


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone,

Gorgeous pics Ailey. Love them! 

So I saw my midwife for my extra appointment. I'm pleased we saw her and she was thrilled we booked in to see her. I hadn't seen her since week 19 and she won't be at my 34 week one either. 

So all the swelling is normal. It's only if you push the skin in and it doesn't pop straight back out that there could be issues. No protein in wee and perfect blood pressure. She discussed briefly birth plans but said after I've done the courses we'll discuss everything further and she'll answer any questions I have. 

Baby's heart beat is perfect and she's measuring the right size. I now have a direct number to the hospital if her movement pattern changes at all. I just call them, go in and get monitored for 30 mins. Only need to count 10 movements a day and just keep an eye on her movements in general. She's now lying sideways but I've been told there's plenty of time for her to move and they'll keep an eye on her anyway.

I'm so glad we went (hubby happened to be home early. 

We'll get a tour around the maternity unit at the nhs antenatel class. Or we can go in any saturday or Sunday for a tour. I want to know where I'll be. 

Any hoo .... I'm now finished work for this week. Strawberry, Ailey & Lilly you're so lucky you've finished early. I'd love to finish but not a hope. Ah well it keeps me busy lol

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## aileymouse

Hi Strawberry! Woop for mat leave!

Starglow, so glad all is ok, I've been a bit puffy today, but it's quite muggy here today.
I bet you find time will fly whilst you are still working, whereas time for me is slowing down :(


----------



## Itsychik

foxforce said:


> Itsy I didn't have my sugars checked no, the GTT is done seperately at hospital which I didn't decide to have. I can check my own at work/home as we have equipment. Hope your presentation went well x

I was actually wondering if they'd checked by doing a finger prick (my mw checked that at my 32w appointment in the office). I'm actually really curious in general if anyone has had their blood checked via a simple blood test on a strip and then later had the GTT and if there was a big difference (when they checked my blood in the office 2 weeks ago sugars were fine, so I'm just wondering what the chance is that it will be drastically different when I go in for the GTT).

Strawberry-- enjoy your free time!! How sweet that they're arranging some gifts for you Monday, I hope you have a great time! Are you planning to take you LO in sometime to show off after birth? :) I'll bet they'd all love to get a peek!

Starglow- glad your mw checked you over and that things are looking good :)

2 more weeks of work left...!

We've finally got all the furniture etc in the nursery so I'm going now to start putting the little clothes etc away :) The mattress we ordered for the crib arrived today too so things are almost finished! :happydance:


----------



## lilly77

Ailey gorgeous pics, you are gorgeous and tiny too! How are you getting those trousers on... THere's no way i'm buttoning up anything over my low bump!


----------



## aileymouse

Thanks Lilly, they have very stretchy panels ;) I don't wear them all day though, I take them off in the house and wear my pj bottoms!


----------



## lolley

Ailey - i love your pics they are fantastic

strawberry - yay for maternity and prezzies

Starglow- glad you got checked and everything is fine

Itsy - 2 weeks for me too :)

I got tickets tonight for the baby show at the nec next weekend :) I am hoping it's good now i have heard lots of positive comments about it.


----------



## strawberry19

Itsy- yeah il probably go and see them lots when baby is here they will want to see him plus its a chance for me to see all the other kiddies we look after and give them a big hug!! been writing a list of things to do while on leave before he comes to keep me busy :)

isnt it great that all our babies will be here soon its nearly the middle of may already!! i really cannot wait!!! my nursery is nearly done all we are waiting for is for mil to get back from turkey and get us the cotbed mattress and when i get paid im ordering some personalised letters in babies name that match perfect to his theme infact il upload a pic... obviously the name will be Noah not Max! lol found the lady on a group on facebook if anyone wants it let me know and il post the link she can do lots of different themes
 



Attached Files:







111.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi everyone!! Have you missed me? :) It feels like ages since I've come on here, but I did a quick scan through all the posts. I love everyone's photos, very beautiful! I had my baby shower on Saturday and it was great! I got so many gifts, so don't have much more I need to buy. Mostly just small things like socks, washcloths, etc. My parents were down for the shower and stayed a couple of extra days to help me prepare for baby. My dad painted the nursery and it is GORGEOUS! Truly looks exactly how I imagined, he did a really great job. I'll post photos of the nursery so far, but it's not done yet! I have some stickers for the walls, and things to organize on the changing table. 

I can't believe we're getting so close! Someone was talking about a stiff feeling a little while back I think... I definitely feel that way if I've been sitting or laying for a while. I get up and it's odd because I feel stiff and limp while I try to sort myself out, but I know it's caused by everything getting LOOSE. My back pops every time I get out of bed, my legs pop, my hips... everything lol

I had an appointment on Tuesday. LO is doing well, she is head down and my belly is measuring right on track. Her movements are getting even MORE painful, and at times I find it difficult just to walk from one room to the next. Anyone else find themselves getting exhausted over everything? I've gained 30 lbs so far, and it feels like my tiny frame can't handle the weight! If I'm walking for more than two minutes - LITERALLY TWO - I'm exhausted, have to slow down, and am out of breath.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2204.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2205.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2206.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2208.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starglow

Cute room Ashley and you sound so much happier now you've had your baby shower. X


----------



## aileymouse

Aww Ashley, your nursery is gorgeous! Yes I get out of breath by not doing much. Very annoying.

I'm going out tonight with some friends for pizza, yum. But I don't know how long I can stay awake for! 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Starglow

Taking it easy today. Just doing some light housework. We're at a footie match tonight so trying to save my energy up. 

My midwife told me not to cross my legs! It's really hard not to. Plus she says not to pull my legs up beside me on the sofa as it's not good to have all the weight on one side! That's my comfy position. I find sitting on the sofa really not comfy now. Gonna get my pilates ball blown up and start sitting on that. 

50 days. Omg! Yay!


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley- the nursery is beautiful! Did you have a good time at the babyshower? :) You definitely sound happier! Hope you've been able to rest up a bit.

Ailey- enjoy the pizza!

Starglow- have fun at the match tonight!

Hope the rest of you have a good weekend! I'm ducking out of work to start the weekend early (14.30! woo hoo!) I found out that there's a Primark about 10 minutes away from my office (I didn't even know they had this store in NL!) so I'm going over there now to check it out and look for things to stuff in my hospital bag :)

Enjoy your Friday everyone!


----------



## Ashley2189

Thanks everyone! I am much happier, not stressed out about school or about having to buy all the baby things. 

Pizza sounds delicious! I might have some tonight too, I'm going out tonight with friends for the first time since before I even got pregnant! Just meeting them at a bowling alley for an hour or two, but I'm looking forward to it.

starglow - i don't know how you can even stand to sit like that! i do both automatically because that's how i always used to sit, but as soon as i do it i have to move. it feels like no blood gets through my legs!


----------



## lilly77

Ashley your nursery is beautiful!! You're making me excited for my baby shower, its on the 4th June, I can't wait. I'm glad you had such a great time!
It's my friends baby shower tomorrow... exciting too

We decided to custom order a new mattress for our space saver cot - it came with a basic foam block mattress but I didn't really like it (diva! lol) so we ordered a fully sprung deluxe one with 3 custom made fitted sheets to fit. It should be coming in the next few days, can't wait! i guess because we had to scrimp on the cot (space reasons) I wanted to go all out for the mattress! Also I couldn't find sheets to fit the original mattress, even the company that sold the cot didnt' do them - rubbish.

ashley i've also put on 30lbs - i actually can't wait to get my body back, I have all these plans!

Ailey hope your pizza was great last night.

My little bean has been moving around more lately, she's never been the most active baby (maybe because of anterior placenta??) but i'm getting definite feet and elbow movements now, its so cute.

Beautiful day again today, hope everyone has a great one :flower:


----------



## aileymouse

Lilly, how are you enjoying mat leave?
You're probably feeling more movement now that you have slowed down a bit.

Pizza was good, was nice to see my friends, not had a proper good catch up with them since last august!

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## strawberry19

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :)


----------



## strawberry19

thought id update nursery pics :) the last pic is a very special present from a little boy i look after.. he always carries his bear around with him and they got us one as a gift excatly the same <3
 



Attached Files:







Photo0139.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4









Photo0140.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









Photo0141.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4









Photo0143.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









Photo0145.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilly77

wow beautiful nursery Strawberry!

Ailey, i'm loving my time off... BUT I have been offered a 6 day tv job mid june which finishes a week before i'm due!! Its well paid and i'm very very tempted to do it as we really need the £££ - but i'm going to see how I feel. eeek!


----------



## lolley

ashley and strawberry- gorgeous nurseries, i wish i one to decorate and put togeteher.

starglow- hope you maged a relaxing day yesterday

Itsy- did you get to primark?

Yesterday i was shocked to receive a big parcel from the postman, and then realised it was the free steriliser from nubby that hch told us about, its fab :) I will be using my main steam one at home but this is perfect for weekends away and when we take the kids to butlins october as it is so much smaller :)


----------



## Starglow

Oohhhh nice nursery strawberry. 

Match was great fun last night. :)

Just been shopping. Got a sleeping bag for baby half price in mamas & papas which is perfect plus a light weight dressing gown for me. 

What are you wearing for labour girls?


----------



## lilly77

absolutely no idea on what to wear for labour - i'm still on the hunt!! Did you get that grey/blue dressing gown from mamas and papas? I love that one.

I'm a bit mad today.. DH had the weekend off but last minute decided to work :-( I was so looking forward to spending the day with him and DS and he was only supposed to go in for the morning but he's still there. I know its selfish (!!) and that we need the money but i'm upset that he's working on the weekend! Plus i'm not seeing him tomorrow.

So i'm not sure what to do with the rest of my day. Just completely springcleaned the entire hallway storage cupboard and I am so tired now!!

Girls I just can't wait to meet this little baby.. 45 days to go!!


----------



## Starglow

Lol Lilly my oh is photographing a wedding today so I'm on my own too :) which is why I went into town earlier. 

I got a large navy dressing gown in debenhans. Think it's jasper conran. It's not maternity, just thought it's ideal for now, hospital and after when all our guests are staying here. Cause of the ties it works. Love it. 

What to wear in labour!!!! Hum. The only over sized t shirts are my hubby's and they're not that over sized on me anymore. I wanted an above the knee / to the knee nightie but with a low v neck or buttons for skin to skin when baby comes out. Hard to find tho. I bought a cheap round neck over sized t shirt nightie but it's round neck. I think probably for in hospital or after at home (no good for skin to skin or feeding). 

I've no idea what to get? People say any old thing or something cheap to throw away but I kinda want something nice to feel good in.


----------



## Starglow

By the way I know how stupid it sounds to want something nice to give birth in and that I won't care at the time. I just know I'd feel better and more comfortable if I'm happy in what I'm in. Just gotta find it now. If im in the birthing pool it would be a long vest probably but there's only one pool so not sure about that one x


----------



## strawberry19

im thinking a long vest top or something aswell will have to dig one out or pick up a cheap one from asda they have long ones in at the minute :) hoping to get to go in the pool so gonna look for a tankini top or something i really dont know!! good job you mentioned it!


----------



## Starglow

Well I spoke with my Sis. She said if I can't find anything to just cut the neck line of the cheap t shirt nighty I bought. Then I can have skin to skin with lo and bin the nighty after. 

Been looking at the sleeping bag which is so cute. Says to use from when baby is 10lbs. Oooooohhhh so exciting it's all getting so close x


----------



## foxforce

Hi girls

Lovely nurseries Ash & Strawbs 

Sorry your dh has gone out to work last min Lilly I can imagine your not happy but think of the $$

Itsy I can test my blood sugars if you want to see what my level is, I have the kit here at home with me.

I've just partially packed my hospital bag, I've got a strappy nightie from Primani for labour, not planning on a water birth but would like to get in the water if available to help with the pain. I've also realised I have only 3 long sleeve newborn sleepsuits, which I have packed in the hospital bag with 4 body suit vests, do you think that will be enough? I think we should get some more sleepsuits.

I also found a dress for the wedding yay, only cost me £45 from Miss Selfridge, would show you a pic but it isn't online, it's a lovely strapless maxi dress, floral in beige and pastel pink and blue flowery pattern, got my eye on another dress I may get for the evening at the wedding as I didn't spend so much :D I'll post a pic of that....

Had a great meal out with friends Thursday night, ended up out quite late until 11.30pm then stopped at friends for more drinks (they were all very drunk by now) got home at 0130 and didn't feel too tired, funny isn't it when I can barely stay awake past 11pm @ home - lots going on to keep me alert I guess

Hope your having good weekends...
 



Attached Files:







picchu dress.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## foxforce

Just found a pic of the I got in Miss Selfridge but it's not the best, I got the medium, it's not maternity butthe bust section is elasticated so it's stretches fine, just need a thin belt around top of bump to pinch it in a bit.
 



Attached Files:







miss selfridge dress.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Starglow

Nice dress hun. I tried a long maxi maternity dress in debenhans today. Black floral. Really liked it but don't think I'll need it (unless I go to that wedding but I'll wait till much nearer to decide)

Exciting you've started your hospital bag. I'm getting things for hospital but haven't packed yet. Midwife said to bring your own pillow for good sleep and don't forget olive oil for the first black poo's ( the baby that is lol) - makes it easy to wipe off.

Omg we're talking hospital bags!!!!!!


----------



## foxforce

Hehe strange huh, yes good thinking ont the olive oil I had forgot! Not sure on how many nappies to pack :shrug: just put a whole pack in but thinking of taking half maybe 12?
The thing with the Miss Selfridge dress is I should probably wear it after baby too so better value


----------



## aileymouse

Gorgeous dress foxforce!

Starglow as for something to wear for labour, I have an old nightie that I used in labour with my daughter too. It's just a primark one and I whipped it off when she was born for skin to skin and the midwife just laid a thin sheet over us both.
I'm taking a takini too for if I go in the pool. x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Ailey. Xxx


----------



## Starglow

Omg I just looked at my ticker. 1 month & 18 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## foxforce

Ailey thanks your pics are gorgeous btw that your friend did for you, I saw them Friday morning but didn't post x


----------



## Starglow

Gosh I had the most awful night. I was starting to feel off about 4pm and was lying on the sofa before getting into bed about 6pm. I was so uncomfortable. It's really hard to explain but all night and still now apart from painful ongoing heartburn I have a tightness between my boobs. It's awful. Last night I had to sit up a number of times and take deep breaths to calm down. My chest feels really tight. I eventually got some sleep but waking up with all of this isn't good as I have the full day antenatel today. Tmi but I was sick (just in my mouth) several times too and it's making me all tense and I just feel yuck! Rennie usually stop the heartburn but they're having no effect whatsoever. Hubby tried rubbing my back but that didn't help. So strange this came out of the blue. 

Also by the evening my groin feels like it's splitting in two and if I walk anywhere I have to hold my bump. I know this is normal but ouch! 

Gotta go get showered as we've gotta be gone by 9 30. The class is 10- 4 30. Im already looking forward to being in bed later. I'll fill you in on how it goes. I just hope I start feeling better as I want to relax and make the most of today with hubby. 

Sorry for the moan just feel completely awful. 

Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## aileymouse

How rubbish! Ask you midwife for some gaviscon on prescription, it's free then and works wonders. Much better than rennies xx


----------



## lilly77

Starglow how awful!! when is your next MW appointment I'd definitely mention this to her. Agree with Ailey get some gaviscon.. had terrible heartburn with my DS and i was drinking it by the gallon! He had tons of hair when he was born I wonder if that wives tale is true... i've had no heartburn this time.

I'm off to a baby shower today, can't wait (not mine, my friend who's due June 7th)

I can't believe i'm 34 weeks on Tuesday...only 3 weeks til she's full term!

I am over the top :yipee: :yipee: EXCITED :wohoo: :wohoo: to meet my little girl!!!!!!


----------



## foxforce

Oh dear starglow :( I don't get heartburn anymore or since early in pregnancy but I do get reflux where I get it coming up into my mouth especially if I bend over, you definately need gaviscon, that does help.
My groin hurts from time to time to like I have pulled the muscle. 

Hope you have a good day at your class and get a good nights sleep tonight :flower:

Lilly enjoy the baby shower.

I've just had a clean up until I ached so now that's it for the day, dh is cooking dinner today which should be nice, 34 weeks practically wow seems crazy that we're here already! :wacko: I though lo had turned last night - I do hope not just seemed like the head was higher up.
I read in the Mail on Sunday mag that Victoria Beckham has got the same pushchair as us - iCandy Apple, dh was annoyed as he doesn't want people thinking we have copied them lol and then went on to say what if she gives birth before us and they use our favorite name, I don't think they will as not wacky enough for them :haha: 

enjoy your sunday's xx


----------



## Starglow

What a very very long day. It was a great course altho far too long for all us pregnant ladies. Luckily we had a fab group all between 28 & 34 years old. really nice couples, we had a good laugh throughout the day. The best bit for me was learning what birthing positions and massage I like. Also which breathing methods I preferred. The most comfortable position for me for during contractions was sitting on a backwards chair leaning forward on a pillow with hubby massaging my back. I hated being on my knees or on all fours. I'm delighted hubby got to learn 4 different massage techniques. It was amazing. I also learnt about different breathing techniques from just deep breathing , counting in for 3 and out for 5 and also a mantra word to breath in and out to. I loved the counting one and hated repeating a word to myself. All nice to know beforehand I think. 

We learnt about the stages of labour, how contractions work, when to call the hospital etc. It was actually really good. Lots of work in groups and lots of discussions. 

Next week is on pain relief and bringing baby home. Following session is breastfeeding. 

It was weird being around other pregnant girls and comparing notes. My brain is fried now. 

Luckily my yucky symptoms eased off. Hope they stay away now. 

Hope you're all having a good day xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Sounds like you learnt alot. I went ot classes first time round, but not bothering this time.

I get the reflux like foxforce, I get it mainly at night so take the gaviscon just before and it forms a kinda float to stop the acid coming up.


----------



## aileymouse

There really is not much time left now till baby, I just can't wait!

MIL said she would come round and look after Amber whilst I go in to hospital, she said she didn't mind what time of day or night it is, so that's really nice.

Is everyone all sorted for baby now? I don't think there is anything left that I need to get now :) My pram is being delivered next week, I so can't wait to have a play!


----------



## Starglow

By the way thanks for all your posts about my awful night last night. I see mw in another week so I'll mention it all to her. 

As for being ready .... Pretty much. Still need to order my changing bag through my sister (i'll sort that tomorrow) and buy a baby monitor. There a few little bits to get but I think I'll pack my hospital bag this week. So a small bag with the birthing and baby essentials first. Then think about / write a list for extra case for longer stay. 

Can't wait to get the cot up next and get everything out of the boxes. I'd say that'll be in 2 weeks during half term. 

Xxx


----------



## Flybee

hey there - sorry i havent been on for ages, i can see i have a lot to catch up on and will try and get through all the posts tomorrow :)
i havent really felt like being online too much as havent been feeling great but now I am more mobile and starting to feel like myself again thankfully... i am still on twice daily injections and will be for 3 months after the baby arrives and guess they will monitor my blood and the clot to ensure I dont come off the drugs too soon.
I have found out that i am definitely not allowed an epidural so if I have to have a c section then it will have to be under GA which I was very dissapointed about so I am hoping that this transverse baby moves in the next few weeks otherwise neither me or DH will see the birth of our first baby :(
also it rules out an epidural if i have a natural delivery! i have been told i will be allowed another drug instead called remitphentanon (? spelling prob wrong) which apparently is quite good and is an opiate based drug...
anyhow - our cot was delivered yesterday and our pram is arriving on tuesday so think we are pretty much there - just a a few more hospital bag bits to get and then will be packing that next weekend - when is everyone else packing their bag?
hope you are all well and will catch up on all the posts asap
xx


----------



## Starglow

Great to hear from you Flybee. The most important thing is that you and baby are well looked after. Poor you tho with all those injections. 

I of course didn't realise that u can't have an epidural if you have a water birth. At my hospital you have to book the one pool they have two hours in advance as it takes that long to fill. So I think it'll be baths for me at home first and I'll have to forget the pool!


----------



## Ashley2189

is anyone considering natural childbirth? I've decided I'm going to try my best to go without any sort of meds. I'm not exactly opposed to them, OH and I are definitely keeping an open mind, i'd just much rather make it through on my own. we'll see! my hospital doesn't do water births, nor do any hospitals anywhere near me. we don't have childbirth centers or anything like that. options are extremely limited. but i had my childbirth class yesterday and took a tour of the women's center in the hospital and it's really nice. i do of course have a private bathroom in my room, so i'm thinking about bringing a bathing suit for OH and myself in case I'd like to sit in the shower and run the warm water over my belly and back. 

i've started gathering things (mostly toiletries) for my hospital bag, but haven't put it together yet. i'm not quite sure what all i'm going to pack yet since the hospital provides everything i'll need for baby i'm probably only packing a going home outfit in 2 sizes for her (in case she's big!) def going to have snacks and stuff for after delivery in case it's late at night and the cafeteria is closed lol i'm not sure if i had told you guys or not, but i went and bought a HUGE vera bradley tote to use as my hospital bag. i LOVE it! i'll attach a photo. :)
 



Attached Files:







hospital bag.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilly77

Flybee great to hear from you! I was wondering how you were getting on. My baby is transverse too but I have a feeling she'll move or she may have moved already.. I really hope your LO moves too so you don't have to go under GA :kiss:

Ashley, i'm going to try for a natural delivery this time - I had nothing last time, not even paracetomal - until 6 hours into labour where i begged for epidural!! so i want to try for natural this time around, but i'm definitely not ruling out epidural if I can't hack it. The only thing that puts me off is for me, the epidural injection was really painful and long and I absolutely hated it - just that the after effects were amazing! We'll see!

My hospital has 8 birthing pools - this is a pic of the birthing centre, its newly built and has double beds so your OH can be with you on the bed!! 

We've got most things for baby now - the cot and changing unit are up, her clothes are all in it. We're waiting for our custom made mattress and fitted sheets to arrive. Have our pram and baby monitor too. Just waiting to see what we get for the baby shower before we buy anything else.

Hope everyone has a good day xx
 



Attached Files:







birth centre main_8160.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Starglow

wow Lilly that looks fab! I'm gonna look online now and see if there's a birthing type specialised place near me. The thought of a hospital environment isn't so nice.


----------



## foxforce

Glad your feeling better Flybee, sorry to hear about the epidural, hopefully lo will turn fx'd! I hope you feel totally better soon! 

Starglow glad you had a good but long day at your class, sounds like you had a good time and picked up some useful info.

Ashley I am hoping to go for as long as I can without pain relief and if I can manage without that would be great but I'm being realistic and keeping an open mind and I am not objective against any pain relief should I feel I need it, you just do not know how you will cope. Nice bag btw love the colours.

Lilly that birth room is lovely, I take it you will be in a room like that, wish we had something similar.

We have pretty much everything also, what we need is: some blankets, cotbed bedding, sheets for moses basket, newborn hats. The cot bed bedding we are waiting for after birth as we know of dh's sister is giving us vouchers to go towards getting it and maybe someone else may get us some too as it is expensive :wacko:

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Starglow

.... and thats a no lol. I have one option and thats the hospital. However it's 2 mins in the car from me which is useful for getting there but also hubby can pop home if he needs to etc. Plus it has great reviews. I can't wait to do the tour on the 4th June. But one birthing pool isn't enough really. Wouldn't want to pin my hopes on a waterbirth and then feel let down or frustrated.

One thing i learnt yesterday is that you and hubby are pretty much left alone at the hospital in the first stages up to 7cm ish. I like the idea of this as we can just focus on relaxing, breathing through the contractions and massage etc. I just hope we both remain calm and chilled out. 

on another note....... the mil told hubby last night that she can have the blanket,she's bought for the baby, embroidered with her name on the way to the airport. They'll do it for her in 10 mins while she waits lol!!!!! this prompted me to tell hubby it sounds like the minute he tells her i'm in hospital that she thinks she'll be on the first plane out!!!!! No way on earth. I told him (and again I'll tell her) that i don't want anyone here while I'm in hospital and i want the 3 of us to come home and at least have 2 days to ourselves to get settled in. I will point out to her also that my own family are holding back coming over so she can visit first. I hope she appreciates this. (it's only 'cause if she had her way she'd be at the hospital with us from the start......ewwwwww). Heart of gold but drives me nuts. Plus i hope she isn't staying too long...a few days fingers crossed. And the sil is coming with her. That's 4 adults and a baby in a 2 bed appartment!


----------



## lilly77

Well I 'm hoping to get one of those rooms - london hospitals are overrun and its first come first served!! Depends on how many ladies go into labour same time as me :haha: 

Starglow have to agree with you, i wouldn't want too many people around just after i'd given birth. We're also in a 2 bed and although my mom will be here (used to be a midwife, I want her at the birth too!) my sister wants to come up with my mom but I don't want her to. I know it sound selfish but there'll be way too many people cramped in here and I just want DH and my mom. 
Luckily MIL is only coming up first weekend after birth I think.. 

Right girls, i'm off to Oxford Street to hit Primarni and M&S for "labour wear" !!!


----------



## lilly77

Just took this now - pic of my Bugaboo Bee Pram with Cath Kidston changing bag!! Girly or what!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110516-00344.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Starglow

Enjoy shopping hun. Nice pram and changing bag. I can't decide on which bag to go for and I need to hurry up as sister wants to order it. X


----------



## foxforce

Looks lovely Lilly - nice and girly :flower: Have a good shop! Hope you find what you need x

Starglow hmm I don't think I'd be happy people staying so soon after birth either so I'm sure your mil will understand. I would like my mum to be at the birth and quite happy for dad although I know he won't be fussed about being in the room but we are only allowed 2 birth partners, but dad can wait at our house and keep the dog company/walk him, need to discuss this as they may not want to be there but knowing mum she will :D


----------



## aileymouse

Flybee, good to hear form you! Hope you are ok xx

Ashley, nice bag!

Lilly, very girly pram! I'll take a picture of mine when I get it.

As for drugs, I coped last time with just a bit of gas and air, but prefered to be without it. Will try that again this time. I hoping for a speedy labour as last time was 3.5 hours.
Remember thoug, the drugs are there if you need them, I wouldn't rule them out completely as nobody got an award for a drug free labour x

Got the dentist this morning for a check up as it free! Also got to pop to the doctors as I have another stye that's really sore. 
Might pop to my mums and get the rest of babys things out of her attic.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## hch

hello girls im back! jack has had chicken pox for the last week so have been catering for his every need! :lol: 


got my hypno birthing cd the other day and put it straight onto my mp3! its fab i was so relaxed i nearly fell asleep! also i have ordered my tens machine and that will be here when i reach 37 weeks! i think im going to start taking my RLT tablets today and epo aswell! got the mw on wednesday and if baby hasnt moved then im off for a scan! TBH im not sure how he is lying as it changes everyday but i have had no kicks in the rib area so im guessing he is transverse ! will catch up super soon! hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## lilly77

well girls I decided not to brave oxford street today, it started spitting with rain and couldn't be bothered! instead went down the road to budgens and rinsed them of cleaning products - my nesting has really kicked in lately!
Also went into hardware store for a few items.. OMG does anyone else just LOVE the smell of hardware stores?! New car/bicycle tyres are doing it for me big time at the moment. 

Ashley forgot to say nice bag!

Hch Hi! Hope your little man is on the mend. You've inspired me to get the hypnobirthing cd. My MW app is tmrw and we'll see if little one has turned. i get big rolling movements just under my ribs now and kicks, fluttery feelings really down low, feels like she's kicking my crotch and bladder and it hurts! - I hope this doesn't mean she's breech!

Ailey I agree, if I need drugs I'll have them! Only downfall is I'll have to move from the lush birthing centre onto the labour ward if I do need an epidural. I hate the feeling of being nauseated so won't want any gas & air and my hospital don't do pethidine anymore, they do diamorphine - neither of which appeal to me. I absolutely hate the feeling of being 'out of it'... I wasn't one of those teenagers who ever got stoned! :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Lots to catch up on!

Lolley- I made it to Primark and bought some pj's/underwear for after birth that I'm prepared to throw away if it gets ruined :) The store was bigger than I expected it to be!

Foxforce- thanks for the offer to test your sugar! :hugs: But I think I'll have a check over on the main board to see what other's have gotten, before you have to go pricking yourself :)

Ashley- love the bag!! I'm also hoping for a natural birth. I've told the mw/consultant that I want the option of an epidural available, but I'm hoping that I won't need it (or that I can hold out until it's too late :haha:)

Starglow- I don't remember if I commented before, but I'm glad your awful symptoms went away and that you and hubby learned a lot at the class. I've not signed up for any...

Flybee- I was thinking about you this week as well! I'm so glad to hear that you're getting a bit more mobile, I can't imagine how hard this must all be! I'll also be keeping fx'd that your LO turns the right direction!

Lilly- love the pram/bag :) Hope you get to make a trip out again another time for labour wear when the weather is better!

Ailey- what things for baby are you getting from your mom's? Is it stuff you used before with Amber? Nice that you have stuff stored away!

hch- good luck at the mw! I also got RL tea last week and keep trying to convince myself to make some (I'm strangely hesitant... it just makes everything seem so real!)


----------



## Itsychik

oh yea... and this morning I had to be at the hospital for the GTT to test my sugar (since LO is so big). Afterwards I had an appointment and another scan with the consultant. 

The sugar results were available by the time I had the appointment and turned out fine! Although LO is measuring 37 weeks in body, 36 weeks in head, and 35 weeks in legs (although since DH and I are somewhat shorter than average, she said that was fine). Blood pressure has been slowly rising at each appointment but still within "normal" range (normally it's 110/70... today it was 140/80). Although the consultant said that I should expect to make it to 40 weeks before they'll try any inductions etc, so now I'm keeping my fingers crossed that LO makes his appearance before he gets TOO big (they estimate that he's close to 6lbs already!). Next appointment in 2 more weeks...

And we have our follow up 3D scan this Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## aileymouse

Itsychik, I have the bouncy chair and playmat in my mums attic that I had from Amber. It went to neice inbetween too, so it's done the rounds but still in excellent condition. 
Also need my little suitcase to take to hospital.
They are stored there because my house is tiny with storage or attic space. She only lives 15 mins away so it's not too far.


----------



## aileymouse

Glad all went well isty, my blood pressure was on the high side last time. Mine too is normally around 110/68, but last time was 134/78 but the midwife said it was fine and is normal for it to go up at this stage in pregnancy. 

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Mama Afrika

Wow, lots to catch up on! 

Good to hear from you, Flybee

Ashley I'm hoping to make it with just gas & air, but I won't rule out the epidural if I'm really struggling. Love the bag as well!

Lilly, love the pram and bag, we haven't set ours up yet, need to do it soon.

I was meant to work until 3 June but I've had enough and I'm stopping on 27 May, so 9 working days left! I've just been struggling to sleep with rib pain, breathlessness and pelvic/hip pain. I'm exciting about my baby shower this saturday, it was meant to be a small affair but the numbers are topping 30 now! At least it'll be out of the way and I can get the remainder of the stuff on my list straight after.


----------



## strawberry19

lots to catch up on! you are a chatty lot!!

hope everyone is well???...

i had midwife today bump is measuring at 35 weeks but midwife not worried he is still head down and back out the front where he should be just got to wait for him to move down now :) also i didnt realise id been having braxton hicks contractions but while my midwife was examining the bump she she told me i was having a few!! least i know what it feels like now!! lol scary though she said he could be here in 3 weeks if hes early or 8 weeks if hes late.. very scary when think about it like that!!


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly - i LOVE your pram! anything black is entirely out of the question for me here, i would literally bake the baby! and i'm entirely jealous of that birthing center!! i love that it has a double bed, OH has to sleep on a pull out couch that's next to the bed in my hospital lol i hope you go in on a non-busy day so you get to use one of those rooms!

sounds like a lot of us are open to the option of an epidural or other type of pain relief but hoping to get through on our own then. we don't have gas and air here, have never heard of someone using a tens machine except for posts here on bnb, and i don't want any other type of pain relief via injections, so it's pretty much going to be all or nothing for me. like itsy said, i'm kind of just hoping i hold out long enough that it'll be too late to go back and say i want pain relief! lol for me, it's not because i just want to say i did it, but because i think it's the best thing for my baby AND for my own body.


----------



## Starglow

Yeah strawberry I got told we're having braxton hicks all the time but a lot of us won't notice them especially first time. Lol. Funny! 

Same here Ashley .... The double bed looks great. Poor hubby will be on some crappy chair x


----------



## Ashley2189

starglow, funny you said that a lot of us don't notice them the first time around... i haven't had anything i'd call a bh contraction, but i have no idea what i'm really looking for lol i do have times when my belly gets really tight, but i think it's just LO moving around because i get a distinct LUMP wherever it's tight and it hurts! after massaging a bit it always goes away. i'm having a non stress test done at my next appt next tuesday, but i think that only measures the heartbeat and not any contractions.

anyone else having a sore feeling *down there*? i know baby is head down (has been for weeks) and when i walk a lot of times i feel her bouncing on my bladder lol but lately my lady bits feels sore when i'm walking sometimes. kind of like if OH and I had :sex: is the best way i can describe it LOL think maybe it's just the pressure of baby's weight starting to take it's toll?


----------



## strawberry19

Ashley ive been a bit sore down there too lol!! like its swollen ive jsut been putting it down to baby weight midwife said that baby should move down the pelvis soon.. hopefully!!


----------



## hch

wow chatter boxes!! i still havent caught up! so im sorry if i miss anyone out! my brain doesnt hold much info at the minute! :lol:


lilly i really recommend the hypno birthing cd its so relaxing! cant wait to give it another go 2moro when jack is back at nursery :) also i love your pram and changing bag! fabulous! also majorly jealous about your birthing centre! it looks amazing! 


flybee glad you are feeling better :)


Ashley do they not have tens machines in america? im hoping it will help through the the early stages of labour along with my birthing ball and then using my hypno birthing cd! im actually really excited about going into labour! i really hope i dont have to be induced! i think we should start making predictions day weight etc! eeeek! cant believe we dont have much further to go! 

will have to go back and read some more as i have forgotten already!


----------



## Mama Afrika

I've been feeling braxton hicks for the past 2 weeks, they aren't painful but if my bladder is full they very uncomfortable. I'm feeling lots of pressure down below as well. She's head down but I'm sure she'll be engaged soon. We're 3 weeks away from being full term!


----------



## Ashley2189

hch - i'm not sure if anyone in america uses tens machines for anything, i had to google and do a lot of research to even figure out what it was! it IS mentioned in one of my pregnancy books, but only in one sentence. i think here if they are used at all it's mostly in chiropractor's offices? not too sure.


----------



## Ashley2189

Had to post - I'm so excited! I spent ALL day and several hours into the night preparing for, taking, and editing these photos... so difficult to choose just a few to show to you guys! I did it all myself, no one was even home :happydance:

here's a link to the album on facebook if you want to see more! 


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1655445757610.2075169.1581060081&l=5b96bc3c65
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2236.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2324.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_2357.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_2394.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2420.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Starglow

Fab Ashley :) you had a busy day then. Aw you should have modelled through your pregnancy. Great pics xxxxxxx

Had to be in bed by 7pm last night. Just didn't and still don't feel great. Boo. Bring on my week off in 2 weeks so I can rest. 

Have a good one everyone x

Ps I'm borrowing a tens machine from my sister to use as soon as contractions start. She didn't use it early enough so it didn't work and just annoyed her but I'll give it a go.


----------



## aileymouse

Stunning pics Ashley! You are gorgeous xx


----------



## strawberry19

wow lovely pics Ashley :)


----------



## hch

Ashley your pictures are beautiful! so jealous of your fabulous figure! 



its official i have started drinking a cup of RLT!!!!!! i now have the tablets and the tea bags but for now im on one cup a day til 36 weeks then will up the dosage! :)


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley, the pics are gorgeous!! Congrats on getting them done by yourself! They really look amazing (and so do you!)

Re: tens machine... I had also never heard of it before BnB! I also won't be using one (wouldn't even know where to get one)


----------



## lilly77

Ashley beautiful pics!!! You look amazing.. I agree with Starglow you should've done some pregnancy modelling!!

Hch I bought some RLT the other day but haven't had any yet... might have my first cuppa today! :wohoo:

I'm just about to leave for my MW appointment girls... will let you know how it goes!

xx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Ashley - lovely photos!

HCH - I'm planning on taking RLT tablets, will pick them up soon.

Will anyone be taking EPO as well?


----------



## strawberry19

well girlies im loving maternity leave running outta things to do though we had a flat inspection today so it all got a good cleaning yesterday... typical!!.. so ive stuck some baby stuff in the washing machine... suprising how much will fit in there because its all so tiny :)


----------



## aileymouse

Just got back from seing the midwife, all is fine, she's given me some leaflets to read about a birth plan.
Also said that I can decrease my does of iron and just have one tablet rather than two as my iron levels are ok.


----------



## hch

mama afrika i will start EPO as soon as i have spoken to my midwife , this is the one im most unsure of , i see her 2moro so i will let you know :)


Lilly i was just thinking do you want me to send you the hypno birthing cd via email or msn? i thought instead of you going to buy one i could try to somehow email it to you so you could have a listen ? let me know x


----------



## strawberry19

glad all is well ailey.. ive been sent away to think about my birth plan too


----------



## hch

glad all went well ailey x


----------



## strawberry19

how weird is it that we all HAVE to think about birth plans now instead of having ideas.... getting rather scarey eh!!


----------



## hch

its so weird! i cant believe we have to actually prepare it now! the end is in sight! im so excited about going into labour i cant wait! 


i have just washed all my newborn clothes! they are hanging on the washing line looking all cute! lol


----------



## aileymouse

My midwife also asked if I had started getting my hospital bag ready! Scary stuff!

Was lovely though cos Amber came with me and this was the midwife that delivered her, so she got to meet her nearly four years on!


----------



## strawberry19

Hch all ours are spread across 2 airers in the hallway lol starting to rain here today :( 
had to use pegs to keep the socks and scratch mitts on haha!! 

i dont even know what to pack in the hospital bags i started babies but got as far as nappies, cotton wall and that was about it lol!! waiting for the clothes to dry!


----------



## Ashley2189

Thanks for the great comments! I was really excited when I posted last night lol I would have LOVED to do a bit of modeling work while pregnant, but with school I just didn't have the time or energy to even try and contact the photographers I already know or anything else. 

What is RLT and EPO? :shrug:

Is it required for you all to have birth plans? Over here most doctors frown on birth plans, some won't even look at them! They're seen as being too fussy, and makes people assume you're going to be difficult to deal with while in the hospital. I'm just making sure OH knows exactly what I want, and it's up to him to tell the nurses what I want if I am incapable of doing so.


----------



## lilly77

HI girls!
well back from the MW app and also managed to nip into M&S and buy some 'labour wear'!

So GREAT NEWS... bean has turned around and is currently in cephalic position - head down, back to my left - perfect for birth. She could still move around though so they'll check her again at my 36 week app. YAY!!
Although, my MW is unsure about my veins, she says they'll have to watch my 'pushing' time is short and to make sure I don't tear. huh? How would they make sure I don't tear? I tore with my DS :-( She's booking me in to see the Dr at 37 weeks to check the vein situation as could be dangerous if they're pretty bad - so after all that I still may need a c-section! I think i'll be ok though, I just have a good feeling.

Blood pressure all good, HB is 148pm, measuring bang on 34 weeks so otherwise ALL GOOD!

She's booked me for 36 and 38 week appointments, and my birth centre assessment appointment. I have to have this to make sure i'm low risk for the birth centre. 

My birth plan is generally: paracetamol, water birth - if I can't take it - epidural. Its hard for me as i was so SICK last time, retching after every contraction, that I couldn't have gas&air, pethidine, diamorphine or any opiates - I don't fancy a tens machine either. I want to try the water but I reckon 90% i'll get out and have the epi like last time. I reckon I have a high pain threshold (ish) with my tattoos and monthly brazilian bikini waxes!! :haha:

Its all getting so close and exciting now!!!

Ashley RLT is raspberry leaf tea, EPO is evening primrose oil.

Hch that would be great if you could try emailing it to me - my email is [email protected]

Ailey glad your MW went well too!

I need to wash baby clothes too - cuteness:kiss:


----------



## lilly77

ps Ashley your pics are so hot I was on BnB when DH was sat next to me and I wouldn't open them up in front of him..lol! haha! :haha:


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly77 said:


> ps Ashley your pics are so hot I was on BnB when DH was sat next to me and I wouldn't open them up in front of him..lol! haha! :haha:

ROFL!!! why, thank you! :blush:

what are raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil used for?? that just more stuff i've never heard of lol


----------



## hch

ashley this thread explains it really well xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


lilly have sent some of the cd to you just trying to send the next part hope it works :)


----------



## hch

ok im struggling to send the music part to it as it exceeds 25mb! do you have msn ? my oh seems to think we can send it via the chat thing????


----------



## lilly77

hch said:


> ok im struggling to send the music part to it as it exceeds 25mb! do you have msn ? my oh seems to think we can send it via the chat thing????

Hch thanks so much, I got part 2 but nothing else, downloaded to my itunes already! I'm not on msn, or haven't been for years don't have it on my mac... I do have AIM chat though and am on skype, does that work?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## hch

oh buggery what have i done with part 1 :lol:

whats aim chat?
i will download it


----------



## Mama Afrika

How many clothes have you got in newborn size? I have almost nothing yet, planning to get some next week but I don't want to go overboard.


----------



## hch

i have downloaded it i just need your name :)


----------



## aileymouse

Mama Afrika said:


> How many clothes have you got in newborn size? I have almost nothing yet, planning to get some next week but I don't want to go overboard.

I've got quite a bit in newborn size, Amber was 7lb 6oz when she was born and newborn were too big for her. This one is estimated about the same x


----------



## hch

i have one outfit in newborn and the rest is 0-3 months , as my last baby was 8lbs 9 , this one is predicted at 9lbs!


----------



## hch

lilly im sending the rest by toobigforemail.com if the other parts didnt send let me know and i will send them using this! x


----------



## lilly77

hch - thanks honey got it!! you're a star :flower:

Mama Afrika - i've got a few newborn things, not much though - just babygro's and vests. Everything else is 0-3 months and above. My LO is said to be normal size though, my DS was 7lb 3 which is pretty bang on average.


----------



## Mama Afrika

Thanks ladies, I think I'll just get sleepsuits and vests in newborn and then the rest will be 0-3.


----------



## Starglow

Hi ladies and bumps :) 

I caught up on posts yesterday. 

It's my birthday today. As we are Summer Cupcakes due to most of us having birthdays near-ish to our due dates, I'm sure we'll be having a few birthdays coming up. 

Hubby suprised me last night with an iPad 2 and a teddy (probably my last before baby has them all lol). He came home early and we watched the Reading v Cardiff footie match. I actually stayed up. Amazing lol! 

We'll do dinner on Saturday night as we're both working long hours today. 

Yesterday I left work a bit early. Im fine till lunchtime and then my body and mind want to sleep so I'm finding afternoons and evenings very difficult. 

Anyway. I feel old lol!!!!!!! Spotty and giant lol. I'm looking forward to losing all the symptoms after baby arrives :) 

Have a great day xxxxx hugs


----------



## lilly77

happy birthday Starglow!!!! :cake: :cake: Hope you have a beautiful day :flower: Wow ipad 2 spoilt girl!!
Yeah i forgot a lot of us are near our due dates... mine's 23 July so LO will already be a few weeks old!

I had a rubbish night sleep last night, frenetic dreams, uncomfortable, pillows thrown on floor. boo! natures way of preparing me for LO's arrival? i'm SO tired.

Have day free today so may just rest up as much as I can.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Hun. Yep i have lots of nights like that and then feeling wrecked next morning. I was all ready to leave for work and my first hour student is sick so I'm now flaked out on the bed. zzzzzzz have a lovely day. X


----------



## hch

happy birthday starglow :)


have been in agony with my left leg to the point where i was actually in tears over the pain yesterday :( its all around my groin and bum cheek and down my left leg its awful :( also woke with my one of toes completely numb! i hope the mw will help me today as i cannot go on any longer with this pain! also i find out if baby is still breech! hope everyone has a lovely day xxxx


----------



## foxforce

Hey all wow lots to catch up on in a day! Very chatty which is nice as gives me something to do @ work!

Starglow Happy Birthday :cake: Hope you have a lovely day, super present - what a lovely dh :happydance:

Itsy glad your gtt turned out fine, hope your bp doesn't rise no higher fx'd!

Mama I'm also considering cutting short my time at work just after how aching and bad I felt last night out of the blue, maybe just by a week.... going to think on it. I had terrible rib/back pain nearly brought me to tears and groin pain which is getting more constant :( I have 3 weeks left after this week hmmm . . . . 

Strawbs glad your mw appoint went well and that you renjoying matty leave x

Lilly yay for lo turning :dance: 

Ashley I get a dull aching feeling down in lady garden I think it's when lo is pushing against cervix or something :shrug: it's something I have had since the beginning of the pregnancy, definately feeling the pressure against my bladder, back to toileting 3 times a through the night! Fabulous pictures really professional and you look great! :D

hch I am looking into tens machine after a work friend swore by it when she had her children said it was fab, I may buy one on eBay as some are pretty reasonable prices compared to the hire charge. I started on RLT last week although just had it about 3 days, one cup a day. I find quite pleasant to drink. Wanted to start on epo but dh wants me to wait another couple of weeks, he's bit nervous about that bless him.

I'm only sure of the braxton hicks I get when it feels like a stitch I'm sure I'm getting more....

Right try do some work now, have a good day all xx


----------



## aileymouse

Morning! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Starglow! Have a lovely day.

I feel a bit breathless and jittery today. But going to wash some of baby's things!

I have a last minute wedding to go to on friday...arghhh...what to wear!?? I'm going as my mums 'date' as my dad can't get the time off work.

OOOoooohhh we have finally decided on our baby's full name ;) but it's a secret


----------



## foxforce

Oh good luck in finding something to wear Ailey, take it easy if you feeling jittery x


----------



## strawberry19

Happy birthday starglow :)


----------



## Itsychik

Happy Birthday Starglow!! I hope you have a fabulous day!

Lilly- yay for LO turning!!!

Glad to hear the rest where mw appointments went well :)

Ailey, have fun at the wedding!

Mama, we also don't have many "newborn" sizes (but they're estimating that LO will be 9+ lbs, so I'm not sure he'll fit!) We haven't bought a lot because we've already been warned by my mother that she's bringing a suitcase full of baby clothes when she comes to visit next month. We have about ten 0 - 3 month bodysuits/outfits and will buy more if needed after LO is here...

I also packed my hospital bag this weekend! We got an information packet from the hospital that they will provide everything needed for baby & after birth while we're there (i.e. diapers, maternity pads, etc). I packed a couple of each just as a backup, but otherwise I just packed 2 outfits for LO (in different sizes), toilet stuff (shampoo, toothbrush, etc), PJ's, clothes to go home in, nursing bra, etc. Now just need to figure out what I want to labour in, but otherwise we're ready!

I've been having awful pain in my back (like someone is stabbing me in the middle of the right side of my back!) ever since yesterday afternoon... it only goes away when I lay down! Nothing else seems to be helping :(

On the bright hand side... tonight we have the re-scan for our 3D scan since LO wasn't in the 'right' position last time. Here's hoping we get some good pictures tonight!


----------



## strawberry19

hope your scan goes well itsy!!!

weve got most of stuff in 0-3 but ive got about 10 vest 10 sleepsuits and some little dungarees in newborn just in case.. i dont think our baby is going to be very big we were both quite small when we were born and surely i cant fit a huge baby in there :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Thanks everyone.

Hey my pelvic bone feels like it's breaking in two as it's loosening ouch!!! Hope everyone is ok ..... It's manageable for me at the moment.

Hospitals here ... We have to bring everything for baby down to a top and tail ( or margarine tub) to use to wash the baby. I couldn't believe this!!!!

We're meant to have a sunny weekend south UK this weekend. I hope so. Hate these grey days .

Off to chillax before more work. X


----------



## Starglow

hch said:


> happy birthday starglow :)
> 
> 
> have been in agony with my left leg to the point where i was actually in tears over the pain yesterday :( its all around my groin and bum cheek and down my left leg its awful :( also woke with my one of toes completely numb! i hope the mw will help me today as i cannot go on any longer with this pain! also i find out if baby is still breech! hope everyone has a lovely day xxxx

Hope you're ok lovely. Let us know how your mw appointment goes xxx


----------



## Starglow

aileymouse said:


> Morning!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Starglow! Have a lovely day.
> 
> I feel a bit breathless and jittery today. But going to wash some of baby's things!
> 
> I have a last minute wedding to go to on friday...arghhh...what to wear!?? I'm going as my mums 'date' as my dad can't get the time off work.
> 
> OOOoooohhh we have finally decided on our baby's full name ;) but it's a secret

Aaaaaaahhhhhh a secret even from us!!!! Boo lol


----------



## Ashley2189

happy birthday starglow! what a great gift you got! :thumbup:

I was watching the new episode of 16 and Pregnant last night (have no idea if you guys get that show over there) and the girl had her baby shower at 35 weeks, then went into labor and had her baby the very next day! made me want to change the channel because that's just next week for us! i do NOT feel ready to have a baby here next week!! guess that means i should really finish up with my shopping and pack the hospital bag. OH keeps telling me to just go ahead and pack it because he's SO certain LO is going to be here early. His bday is June 4 and he keeps saying maybe she will be his bday present! I keep reminding him that is only 2.5 weeks away!! crazy. maybe i'll get out of the house today and have a nice day full of shopping. have to remember to take it slow though, esp since i'll be alone. would hate to stop in the middle of a store about to pass out from exhaustion lol


----------



## Starglow

How come you're all getting estimate baby weights? How do they do theses? My midwife has never mentioned her weight. At 28 weeks when I had that scan they old me she was 2lbs 2oz but nothing since that. 

Isn't it funny watching our bumps moving about. X


----------



## Starglow

Yeah we get 16 and pregnant here. I'm the same I just want to get everything ready but too tired while working :(


----------



## Mama Afrika

Happy birthday starglow, what a nice gift you got! Did your hospital tell you to bring a top & tail bowl? I've never heard of that!

I've never watched 16 and pregnant, I always presumed it glamourised teenage pregnancy, maybe I'll watch one...

Went to the GP today, apparently my iron levels have not gone up much since I started taking iron at 28 weeks. He's prescribed me more iron and said I'll probably be on it for the rest of pregnancy and after delivery. He also said that when I see my midwife next week she may discuss the need for an iron transfusion / infusion if my levels are considered to be low at my next blood test.


----------



## hch

hey girls! been to the mw and i have sciatica and there is nothing they can do until baby is here which might be sooner then the 25th!!! baby is still breech (she said i didnt need to go for a scan as she is 100% sure he is breech, head in my ribs and bum to the left side ) she is giving baby 2 weeks to turn and then she has to send me for a scan and then they will book me in for a c section at 38 weeks if he is still breech OMFG!!!!!!!!!! i really dont want one so im doing all i can to get this monkey to move! she said its the reason i have chronic heartburn too as he is pushing himself upwards :(


starglow i get estimated weight chart as i have had two children already so they estimate what the weight will be by my boys birth weight x

mama afrika hope there is no need for a transfusion after the birth x


----------



## Starglow

Wow mamafrica that's mad about your iron. 

We need to check with our hospitals if they provide one but they don't always. Found this out at antenatel classes! How silly. It's just so we can wash our babies easily x


----------



## Starglow

hch said:


> hey girls! been to the mw and i have sciatica and there is nothing they can do until baby is here which might be sooner then the 25th!!! baby is still breech (she said i didnt need to go for a scan as she is 100% sure he is breech, head in my ribs and bum to the left side ) she is giving baby 2 weeks to turn and then she has to send me for a scan and then they will book me in for a c section at 38 weeks if he is still breech OMFG!!!!!!!!!! i really dont want one so im doing all i can to get this monkey to move! she said its the reason i have chronic heartburn too as he is pushing himself upwards :(
> 
> 
> starglow i get estimated weight chart as i have had two children already so they estimate what the weight will be by my boys birth weight x
> 
> mama afrika hope there is no need for a transfusion after the birth x

This is very strange because a baby can turn even on the day of labour. But I've been told here in The UK that they are quick to book c sections in. If you really don't want one then question it. The baby could still turn. Are you doing everything like sitting forward and going in all fours etc to encourage baby to move?


----------



## hch

yep i have been lounging over my ball, getting on all fours and he is still being stubborn! OH told me to stand on my head as when im 38 weeks he has a very big interview with work and a promotion! :lol: she said about the ECV thing but apparantly they are not very succesfull and tbh they scare the shite out of me after watching one on OBEM! obviously i dont know how this will work if he doesnt turn mw didnt go into to much detail only they will book me in for a section if he hasnt turned by that point!??? i


----------



## Starglow

But babies can turn themselves really late. I'm with you on the doctor turning the baby from the outside - looks awful and wouldn't want that (think that's what u meant). I suppose we have to put our trust in those that know. At least you know where you are with a c- section Hun. Hopefully he'll turn the little raskle :)


----------



## hch

i agree he can still turn late and im hoping he does :) i knew he was a stubborn little monkey!


----------



## Starglow

Awwwwww bet he'll be such a cutie hch. Hope the pain is controlled for you. Syatica is flipping horrible. I don't know which way baby is lying now bill find out for sure on Monday with wf. I have a feeling after my last hour teaching at 6 30 I'll be in bed within 5 mins !


----------



## lilly77

Hch - go on www.spinningbabies.com - they have great tips to turn baby - I hope your LO turns for you!! I also would refuse an ECV if they offered it to me, they hardly ever work and look awful! I don't think they're worth it tbh. Did you have natural births with your other two? 

Just wanted to say I LOVE the hypo birth music, going to load it onto my ipod now. Sorry about your sciatica too honey :flower:

Ashley I'm already freaking about my baby shower I'm having mine at 37 weeks on the 4th June!!! I'm so worried I'm having it so late - I also think my LO will be early but I reckon only by a few days, week at the most.

Starglow hope your day has been lovely so far!

x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. Relaxing afternoon just have another hour to go and I'm done. 

The hypno birthing music sounds amazing. I want to start sorting my music for hospital soon. I can't remember did u manage to have it emailed to you or dud you have to go about it another way?


----------



## hch

i can email it to you hun x


----------



## Starglow

Oh that would be fab!!!!!! Cool. Oooh exciting. Be good to get it with you and Lilly both loving it. There's so many out there. 

[email protected]

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## hch

lilly i had natural births with my last 2 and they both turned at about 30 weeks ! i just rang my mum and she had to have a c section also at 38 weeks due to my sister being breech , they didnt offer to turn baby and they never scanned her to see if baby was still breech! that was 16 years ago tho! 


starglow have sent you a copy of the cd , will also have to scan and send you both the info for the midwife if you want to use it during your labours x


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley- I've seen 16 and pregnant in the U.S., but we also get it in NL (but it comes on at a really weird time... like Saturday morning or something). Ever since I got pregnant I've been thinking that if more teenagers really understood how UNCOMFORTABLE pregnancy can really be, some might be more careful. I can't imagine having been 16 and having all these aches/pains!

Mama- do they know _why_ your iron is staying so low?! I hope you don't need any infusions... let us know what they tell you next week!

hch- I'm so sorry to hear about the pain in your back/legs... it sounds excruciating :( And fx'd that your LO turns... there's still lots of time!

Starglow- they gave me weight estimates based on the scan measurements... right now he's estimated to be around 2750g (around 6 lbs). We just got back from our 3D scan and the technician said, "I hope you didn't buy too many of the newborn sizes--I doubt he'll fit!" lovely... :haha:

I'm going to try scanning a few of the 3D scan pics :)


----------



## Itsychik

Here are a couple of the pics from the 3D scan this evening!

We also got a 'potty shot' where we've reconfirmed (for the 5th time!) that it's definitely a boy :)

Here are two of his face...


----------



## aileymouse

Aww cute! he has chubby little cheeks already! xxx


----------



## strawberry19

awwwwwwwwwwwww itsy those piccys are amazing :)


----------



## aileymouse

Aww, baby girls clothes are all in the washing machine!!

Waiting on a phonecall about my pram being ready to collect! Getting so exciting now :)


----------



## foxforce

Great pics Itsy, they are great aren't they. Hope everyone else is good today?


----------



## aileymouse

Just had to share this pic with you all! Baby girls clothes are hanging on the line looking all small and cute!
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1060586.jpg


----------



## hch

hahahaha awwwww ailey i was going to take a pic of mine aswell but i forgot! how cute!


----------



## Starglow

Itsy awwwwwww gorgeous photo's. 

Ailey hehe what a great photo! I love it. 

Hch.... Thankyou so much for the hypno stuff. Yay. Can't wait to use it. I just know it's in my inbox. 

Hope everyone is doing well today. I'll be back later. Bring on 7pm when my weekend starts. Can't wait. Xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

itsy - he looks amazing! very cute. i'm jealous you got such a good shot of his entire face. my damn anterior placenta is always in my little girl's face lol his LIPS look adorable!!

Ailey - i LOVE that photo! I just use the dryer, hanging a line isn't practical here with all the bugs lol


----------



## lolley

wow you lot have been chatty the last few days.

starglow - sorry i missed your birthday so a belated happy birthday to you :)

Lilly - so glad your lo has turned

hch - can you take anything for the pain? i know how bad it can be! and really hoping you little monkey turns for you.

Itsy - what fabulous pictures there gorgeous

Ailey - lovely pic thats one for the album :)

mama afrika - my iron levels are still low too i have to have another blood test in 2 weeks time, hope your feeling ok


----------



## aileymouse

Oooh oooh oooh!! Look what I've just picked up!!
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1060588.jpg


----------



## Ashley2189

how cute!!! i love it :)


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey, I love the clothes on the line! And the pram/stroller is beautiful! I really love the colours!

Thanks for all the comments on the pics :) We also got a DVD of the whole session (~20 minutes) and it was really cute to see him moving around, putting his hand in his mouth, etc. @ Ashley- half of the session his face was pushed up against the placenta, but depending on where the technician held the staff/thing for the ultrasound, made the pics look clearer (and we poked LO a bit until he turned his chubby face :haha:)


----------



## hch

awwww itsy your baby is so cute! 

love your pram ailey :)


----------



## Starglow

Great pram Ailey. The baby will love looking up at the hood. It's fab. Never thought of that. Mines just black. 

I've done the most stupid thing. I was trying to dodge a pan I thought still had boiling water in that was falling and I jumped back landing on my bad leg. ( cramps up loads and I have to take it easy when the muscle spasms - pregnancy symptom). And oh my lord the pain shot throughy leg! I couldnt walk on it I've had it elevated, massaging it and now have a heat pad on it. I can't stand on it. Flipping painful. can't straighten my leg. So ...... Top this with my pelvis which feels like it's breaking in two, I'm a mess. Look like an old woman all bent over if I try to hover around! What am I like!


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone,

Well it looks like Im housebound with my friend today :( my leg is pretty bad. Gotta take it easy today but can't believe we won't even be able to walk. I got a good sleep tho which is great. It was with my legs raised up on pillows lol.

Hope you're all doing well. Xxx


----------



## hch

oh my days!!!! i have diarrhea!!!! i dont know if its because i have been eating alot of melon or its the raspberry tea leaf , feeling fine otherwise apart from my leg which is now worse after been woken up by cramps in the leg which my scaitica is in! typical! 

starglow i hope your leg is better soon! im painting my bathroom today so that should keep me occupied! have a nice day everyone! x


----------



## strawberry19

oh starglow hope your leg heals soon how horrible!!

not much planned fr e today washing more baby clothes and waiting for my postman to bring me fluffy nappies :)


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Starglow- sorry to hear about your leg hun :( That must be so frustrating! I hope it feels better soon!

hch- and your leg as well! boo! I wish there was more we could do about the scatiata... it's awful! I hope the diarrehea goes away soon too... now I'm nervous about drinking the RLT (planning to start next week). I hope it's not a side effect!

Lolley- I thought of you when I got up this morning... after today, we only have ONE MORE WEEK LEFT until maternity leave!!! I'm planning on leaving the office as early as possible today :)


----------



## lolley

Yay thaks itsy, I can't wait :) sorry its a short one on my phone at work... Hch hope you feel better soon and its not from the rlt! And hope yours and starglows legs don't give you too many problems today it must be bad leg week my calf is sore from having cramp in the night :(


----------



## Starglow

Look at all of us with crampy legs haha! Ouch. Thanks everyone. 

I've had such a lovely day. Caught up with my friend, made us a lovely lunch. Then as my leg eased up a bit we walked into town for a few bits and coffee. I'm proud of myself because after leaving my friend at the train station i walked home up hill. It took me 30 mins instead of the usual 15 mins but felt great. I still cannot stand up straight. I'm bent over as I can't straighten my leg which is putting my back out along with the pelvic bone pain. Jaysus!!!!!!!!! 
I now have a new thing - belly button is killing me. Anyone else have this. It's trying to go flat as it's still just about an innie. But two inches around my belly bottom is really sore. 

I don't mind symptoms (obviously I'd prefer not to have them) as long as I know it's normal. It's not long term which i keep telling myself. I do get cranky with them
Sometimes. 

The other thing I need to tell you is that yesterday I started eating salmon, green veg & berries. All meant to help with spot breakouts and health. Swopped toast for porridge and fruit. The amazing thing is I've been less exhausted yesterday and today than I have been in months. Good incentive to choose healthier options for the next 6 weeks. 

Hch .... Still haven't down loaded that stuff yet. I'll let you know when I do. 

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## lolley

starglow, i have the thing going on with the belly button too, sounds just like you describe!


so excitied im off to the baby show tomorrow, can't wait for all the freebies lol :)


----------



## aileymouse

lolley, have fun at the baby show, I 'm a bit jealous, I'd love to go, but they are all so far from me.

hch and starglow, hope you are both ok.

I've been at a wedding all day and now I'm pooped, my back is killing me. The bride had a sickness bug yesterday and the daughter in law had it today. Really hope my Amber and I don't get it. I have a really bad fear of sick. :(


----------



## Starglow

Eek I'm excited ( sadly lol ) 

I think we're going to go for a Yummy Mummy changing bag. My sister is buying it for us ( or the one we choose ) . I have a cousin heavily involved in Yummy Mummy over in Ireland so i'm asking her if I'd be better to go through her to buy it as here it's £75! hopefully she'll get back to me ASAP as my sister is coming over next weekend.. :) 
It's the grey bows one we like..wanted to post a pic but can't from my iPad boo.

Ailey inspired me with her buggy and the patterned hood, I realised that going for a black changing bag on a black buggy is a bit dull. hubby happy to go with patterned one so happy days.

Good night all xxx


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Hope everyone is well today? and everyone's bad legs have sorted themselves out!

Lolley hope you have a great day at Baby show like Ailey said would have loved to have gone but too far away. 

I just started to tidy up and on moving the footstool I have worsened my groin pain :nope: so now sat with legs up hoping it eases.....

My belly button has been flat for weeks now starglow but it comes out a little on a night, doesn't hurt though unless lo pushes up against it. Glad you have sorted your change bag, nice to have that done with. 

I was hoping the weather would be better than it is, not raining yet today but it's supposed to soon :(


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone ,

This is the record for a quiet thread over the weekend. We've all been busy :)
I've had packed weekend. My friend here on Friday, shopping and socialising on Saturday and nct class today. 
Glad we've done the two full day classes now, just the two hour breast feeding class to go on Thursday night. It was good today. Mainly pain relief at home and hospital along with bringing baby home. All useful info.

I'm amazed all six couples at nct get on so well but we've really clicked with one couple. They're only 10 mins drive from us and we seem to have loads to chat about. Think this will be really helpful when babies come along.

Seeing midwife tomorrow....... Can't wait to know where baby is lying at the moment.

Had to sleep almost sat up last night as I was so uncomfy...propped up with pillows.

Pelvic bone pain...... I'm finding it a massive relief to sway from side to side to relieve the pain.....it's wonderful actually..
Leg pain....... Has calmed down........ Fingers crossed it stays that way.

Bump is really getting bigger now....... 

Ooooohhhhhh I'm so excited to meet my baby girl. It's getting close girls and it all feels very real now. It was funny changing nappies today, bathing baby and even holding these dolls. Really nice seeing hubby having a go and looking all relaxed with a doll lol.

Thought - I wonder if we girls, probably us here in the UK, will ever meet up. We could figure out where the central point is between us all and if it's not too far for all of us...we could arrange something. When we've settled down with our babies. What do you think?

So tired . Com lol 

Hope you're all doing well and have had lovely weekends xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Hope everyone had a good weekend :) DH and I were gone for a weekend with friends (a group of 12 adults)... we rent a house one weekend every year and hang out, do things in the area, BBQ, etc. Had a good time but got back late yesterday...

Off to start my first day of my LAST work week before mat leave!!!

I hope all the aches and pains are getting better (or at least more bearable!).

How many ladies (aside from me, Lolley, and Starglow) are still working? When does your maternity leave begin? I've lost track in all the posts... :)


----------



## lilly77

morning girls!

I was also away this weekend, visiting my parents on friday then the inlaws on Sat and Sun.

Starglow beautiful pic of you in your avatar! 

To the girls with aches and pains... me too!! Have started to get sharp painful shooting pains up my cervix/vaginal area - so sore it takes my breath away! have googled and found it to be totally normal, its baby getting her head down and hitting nerves. Also have weird pains shooting down my legs from the groin area which is linked to pelvic girdle pain.. and my bump feels really tight and hard most times now, especially when I wake up in the night and in the morning. It's really uncomfortable.

Itsy gorgeous scan pics of your little boy!! I'm glad you got some good ones this time.

Our custom made fully sprung mattress arrived last week with the fitted sheets included and it is amazing!! i'm so happy we did it, it's much better than the foam block that came with the mattress!
Oh don't know if I mentioned but I went to Primark and got some great bargains, 2 nighties with button down front for £4 each, great hospital bag for £15... going to start packing it today. Think I also might wash some of LO's clothes today :happydance:

Would love to meet up with you all one day, think that would be a fun idea.

Girls do you know in just 2 WEEKS we will be FULL TERM!!! It's all feeling so real for me now!

:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Starglow

Lilly ....... Move your hips about. Side to side, front to back, in circles and change direction. Just sway slowly. It's helped me so much with pain. 

My pic is one from my honeymoon lol hense the freckle and tan . Ive really missed a sun holiday this year. There's still hope but taking baby. Still haven't done my honeymoon album yet. 

I have a really busy week this week. Better get a move on x


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all! So we've all had busy weekends.
Amber had a party on saturday. then we were visting both sets of parents sunday.

I was getting braxton hicks on friday night and they were starting to feel like mild period pain. I hope it#s a good sign as I had had signs with Amber and ended up being induced 12 days overdue.

I wonder who will be the first of us to pop!? xx


----------



## Starglow

Just a tip to share from yesterday. 
You need loads and loads of maternity pads. You'll go through absolutely loads in the hospital sometimes doubling up on them. I'd only bought 2 packs do I'm gonna stock up ASAP. ( 3 for 2 at boots ) we'll bleed after birth from 2-6 weeks so they won't go to waste ( of course we can change to large sanatry towels too) But they provide comfort and padding too. 

Is anyone buying a cooling pad thing for afterwards too? Femi pad from chemist. Meant to be nice after birth for cooling down below ( kept in fridge) and padding.


----------



## lilly77

Ailey wow you were 12 days overdue! Hopefully not this time;-) I also wonder who'll go first, its going to be SO exciting when the first of us goes into labour!! we'll all be rooting for each other big time!

Starglow - great idea re maternity pads. You've just reminded me and i'm off to Boots in a minute so thanks! I bought disposable maternity knickers too - from jojo maman bebe. you get like 8 for £5.

I just washed all her newborn clothes, had a giant smile on my face the whole time I was hanging it up.. never had that before haha! :haha: My washing line has never looked so cute!!


----------



## strawberry19

aww thats sweet lilly!! i love washing the little clothes they so cute drying on the airer!!


----------



## foxforce

hey 

Yes was a busy weekend for you all, I was mainly laid up resting my hips but didn't post here as you were all obvisously busy! Seemed to have started with uncomforatble symptoms; shortness of breath on rest & groin/hip/tail bone pain :( Like I have hit a wall all of a sudden after feeling so well. 

Starglow lovely pic and glad you found the nct classes helpful. Great idea meeting up if we can sort that out :D Thanks for the tip on matty pads as I only bought one pack and one pack of heavy flow Always, wondering how many I would need! I also got some disposable knickers as a friends said they were great

Itsy I'm still at work hoping to do another 2 weeks was meant to do 3 but now it seems I have spd I am cutting it down to 2 weeks well it will be less than that now. My maternity leave will start 20th June I think, as I'm taking 2 weeks leave first.

I am leaving the rest of my washing for when I have finished work and have some nice weather to hang it out to dry.


----------



## Starglow

Just back from midwife. I knew it was another girl on the team i'd be seeing. She was really fab! 
Firstly baby is head down with bum to my right :) yay. She said she probably won't move now as there's not much room left. Good heart beat and sounds happy :)

We had a long chat about the labour and birthing plan. It's really cool ..... Her and my own midwife are into lights down in the labour room. They throw the mattress on the floor for me with a little lamp in the corner they sit to write notes. She said they get far more natural births cause of this.

The other thing tho is that I've had massive headache since yesterday morning and today I've been feeling very off and pretty sick. Blood pressure is up a bit but nothing to worry about. She insisted I don't work and told me if I have to work to go back on Thursday! Ive cancelled today but I'll see how I am tomorrow. I'll check with work if I take time off now if I'll get paid. But the thing is she said I need rest and if I dont get it my mw will be signing me off work altogether! ( she's afraid I've picked up an awful big that's going around!) 

Anyway I feel poo! 

Apart from that I'm fine lol


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce we cross posted lol. Sorry to hear you've not been doing so good. Feels strange when we had great pregnancies to hit that wall but then we are heavily pregnant. It's getting serious now!

We could need 24 pads in the first 24 hours. !!!!!!!! Wow! I think I only had 20. But get the proper maternity pads as they're thicker and help the blood flow.. They're indented a particular way to help. I probably need more nipple pads too. Stick with the desposable ones tho. Horror stories with re-usable ones getting stuck to sore nipples etc.....ewwww.

Also Ive been told to buy big granny cheap knickers for after labour. Mainly to hold the giant maternity pads in. Attractive!


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,

yep a busy one for me too, sorted and ironed all my eldests clothes for his trip with school friday evening, saturday was the baby show then yesterday food shopping and packing for Jake. He has gone on an outwardbounds trip for the week today. Callum is enjoying the peace already :)

I started my last week today too, i finish Friday yay have half term week off then my leave starts the Monday school goes back think it is the 6th.

Starglow- work still have to pay you for time off until 4 weeks before your due date. As soon as you get to the 4 weeks they can make you start your leave. Yes reusable breast pads are awfull i had them with Jake and ended up peeling skin off when trying to change them, disposable are so much better.

foxforce- hope the spd is not too bad mine seems to of settled a bit now.

Lily - yay for the matress but boo to those shooting pains there horrible feels like baby is trying to escape sometimes!


----------



## foxforce

Fab news on your mw appoint going so well, well apart from them telling you to stop work but I suppose that's in your best interest, fx'd with work and hope you get paid, I know if you go sick late in the pregnancy your work can get you to start matty leave early. Hopefully your bp will come down if it's a bug you have caught. The labour room sounds great I really like the idea of lights down and matress on the floor. 

I have my mw appointment tomorrow at 11.10 with my new mw hopefully we'll get more chance to chat about things then I did with my last mw.

I may need to go buy some granny knickers then from what you have said!!

I have plenty of breast pads (disposables) but will definately get more matty pads, I think they prefer you using the proper pads as they don't disguise the odour incase of infection but do they really come and check the blood on your pads?!? Euw poor job if so :haha: Although may need to start on wearing pads at the mo instead of panty liners as had a bit of an incontinent leak earlier today :blush: then got me thinking I hope this isn't my waters :rofl:

Hope you feel better soon starglow, you take it easy and get plenty of fluids in you :flower:


----------



## hch

you defo need alot of maternity pads in the first 24 hours! also dark pjs as you will probably leak and i made the mistake last time of buying light grey cue emabarassing leakage in front of the inlaws!!!! i have bought 3 packets of cheap asda black pants and so far i have 4 packs of thick pads, one pack of pads with wings for heavy flow and a box of breast pads! just need to get a nightie to give birth in and im done! 

foxforce i hope you spd eases soon , my sciatica is a mare and im in so much pain with it plus im getting cramps in my leg at night and it feels like i have been running in the morning as my muscle just aches! also checking of the pads! yes they do check them usually while your in bed! it is a bit gross but you feel better when they say the blood loss is normal etc! but at the time you will think where the heck is all this blood coming from! :lol: i got checked with jack about 3 times and each time they just asked me if they could have a look and they just pulled my trousers and pants out and had a look! 


starglow i hope you feel better soon and you dont have to go back to work so you can rest up :)


lolley wahooooo officially on maternity as of friday! i bet you are so relieved ! now you can take it easy too! well as much as you can with 2 children :)


----------



## aileymouse

About the maternity pads, I only used the thick ones for the first few days and used the slim maternity pads after, I didn't bleed that heavily so I've only got about 3 packs of thick pads, if I need more I live just round the corner from sainsburys.

So tired today. Not sleep well....

Starglow, glad your appointment went well, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## hch

whoops pressed enter by mistake! :lol:


how is everyones heartburn!? mine is still awful and it seems everything i now eat and drink affects it! i havent got the mw til next wednesday and then i will find out if i need to go and have a scan aswell! lets hope my monkey turns!


----------



## hch

awww ailey hugs hun , i havent slept properly in weeks, i really needed to have a nap this afternoon but jack had the doctors and then i had to get callum from school! i read at 35 weeks you are supposed to have a bout of energy but i havent had mine yet!


----------



## foxforce

Hope you sleep better tonight Ailey & hch

hch no heartburn (touch wood) just odd reflux from time to time, I think I have more energy but to sore and achey to do anything with it!! Or is it because I haven't done anything that I have more energy? :shrug: Hope yours eases x


----------



## lolley

hch- yep cant wait now, got lots to sort in the house when i finish :(
no heartburn for me either but the gaviscon is helping with the reflux still get it ocasionally but no where near as often as it was! I dont sleep well either its pants always being tired no energy burst for me :( 

i have the midwife wednesday hopefully it will just be a normal appointment as i have my scan and consultant apt a week on wednesday where they will decide for section or not.


***GOOD NEWS***

I have official confirmation my job is safe wooooo 
well for the next school year anyway so that puts me until Aug 2012 :)


----------



## lilly77

hi everyone :flower:
Well I rinsed Boots today, that parenting club is great I've got so many points on my card now! i used baby wipes, cotton wool and buds for work ALL the time so i've stocked up massively on them.

I had heartburn for the first time last night after eating cajun chicken which was pretty damn spicy. I had heartburn loads with my DS but none this time around, apart from last night.

Have to say i'm having rubbish sleeps - these last few days i've been getting up like 3 or even 4 times a night, and i feel funny if i sleep on my right side. i'm just not comfortable at all.

Strawberry ah yes the washing of the clothes, small pleasures for me these days! :haha:

Foxforce sorry you feel awful hon.. hope things improve for you :kiss:

Lolley yay for you working your last week! and Itsy too if i remember? 
I'm not working now BUT i do have that job coming up (that i'm using my KIT days up for) starting 15th June - 22nd June EEEEEKKK. I have two standby makeup artists in case i feel i can't go in. I think I will be ok, my huge worry is going into labour at work, being stuck in wembley and during rush hour - NIGHTmare! I'm hoping that won't happen!

Hch, great tip about the dark nightie/pjs - DAMN i've bought light too what an idiot! I didn't leak anywhere afterwards but I did get blood and stuff all over the pjs I gave birth in last time. Mothercare had a nightie with nursing straps that was dark navy but it was £18!! I want something cheaper than that for labour I reckon..


----------



## Starglow

Oooohhhhhh getting my head around lack of dignity in and after labour is a tough one for me. I know at the time I won't care and after giving birth having someone checking a maternity pad is nothing but Ewwwwww.


----------



## aileymouse

I never had my pad checked, but it's incase you suspect an infection, then they will like to look. x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Ailey.


----------



## Ashley2189

I'm glad some of you mentioned pain in the cervix/vagina. i've been having this for several days and it's REALLY taking my breath away. it really DOES feel like LO is trying to claw her way out. makes me want to hold onto myself (like a little kid does when they have to potty) LOL! i'm feeling really sore down there too, almost like it's all swollen. i feel it when i stand up after sitting for a long time and especially when i sit down on the toilet for some reason. which sucks since i'm starting to pee more often.

ailey mentioned bh contractions that felt like mild period pain - i've also been getting this. all of this is starting to make me anxious! OH keeps saying baby will come on his bday, which is June 4th!! I wonder if she will make her escape that early?


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Great news Lolley that must be a weight off! 

On the dark pj's great tip :thumbup: - I have got light coloured ones for after labour :dohh: and my cheap nightie for giving birth is light blue and white check

Oooh Ashley your lo must be getting low for how your feeling, maybe you will be first to pop out of all of us? Does it seem like she has dropped low?

MW at 11am . . . so plodding round work until I go for that

Hope you al lhave a good day xx


----------



## lilly77

morning!

EEww i woke up this morning with dried blood around my mouth and blood on my pregnancy pillow!!! Obviously from my gums.. horrible! Whenever I floss my gums bleed but I don't want to stop flossing and brushing properly. Anyone else had this?

Ashley I have exact same feelings as you... sharp shooting pains, it takes my breath away too - and I feel sore and swollen, standing, sitting on toilet - I hear you honey!! Maybe you will be early!! 4th June is pretty damn early though... 

Although, one of my friends who was due in a week's time has already had her baby, she had him at 35 weeks!! That's where we are! Seems crazy LO can come at any time from now. 
I'm hoping my LO will not come too early now, because of this job I have next month. I also really really want to go to my son's school's summer fair which is on the 25th June, it's always amazing and I know if I have the baby before I won't go!

My little girl has calmed right down in my belly now - i even whipped out my doppler this morning to check she's ok - she's fine heart beating away but she's pretty quiet. I guess she must have no room anymore.
When she does move though,the shooting pains in my cervix area do get a lot worse.

Anyway hope everyone has a good day :kiss:


----------



## foxforce

Hmm I have just had another short of breath episode so I have gone to one of the ambulances to do a bp and heart rate check, as I wondered if I was having palpitations and my bp is up and so is my heart rate :( 124/93 and hr is 113, I've printed it out to show mw later and probably do another check before I go. Wonder what is going on there :shrug: I don't feel anxious with it so can't put it down to that think it must be palpiatations on reading up.

Lilly maybe your lil girl is having a rest day, mine is quieter too so far...oh spoke to soon wiggling now lol.


----------



## aileymouse

Lilly, get some corsodyl mouthwash. It was reccommended by my dentist for bleeding gums x 

Foxforce, hope you are ok, that bp isn't too high, try not to worry x


----------



## strawberry19

my gums bleed every now and then but i had a massive nose bleed last night.... well 3 o ckick this morning .... i had a lay in till 10 today... feel loads bette for it... i think Lo is trying to move lower last day or so he keeps pushing himself lower hasnt started to hurt yet though.... it is strange to think they could be here any time now .. gonna finish packing hospital bags this weekend get paid on friday so will go get dark nightie vest tops and bigpants!! lol


----------



## foxforce

Mw appoint went well, she said I need to see dr about my shortness of breath, didn't think I looked anaemic although they have taken more blood to check as I am due another hb check at 36 weeks. 
Haven't said anything about my hips/back/groin pain so will see how I get on. 

Baby is happy, measuring 35 weeks, had mrsa swab, checked when I should go into hospital with me having strep b, she said as soon as contractions are 5-10 mins and regular. Was weighed for if I need anaesthetic shock at 11 stone!! so I have put on over 2 stone :shock: What was nice was that when she was feeling for baby she said I had good muscle tone, that has to be good right :huh:

Ailey/Strawberry my bp was high for me compared to how it is normally, with the mw just now it was 106/65 (normal for me) so for it to go upto 93 diastolic wasn't good but main thing was it came down pretty quick and hasn't stayed up.

Strange how both Lilly and Strawbs have had bleeds at the head end last night :wacko:


----------



## hch

glad everyones mw appointments went well! :D

lilly this happened to me a couple a weeks ago! such attractive look in the morning! 


had some bloods done this morning and the lady who took them was really rough with me and when i came out i told lee that my arm was really hurting and this is what it looked like


https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/2496/arm3j.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



its a huge lump! it bloody kills! i know my veins dont like to come and play when i give blood but everyone else is really gentle with me! but this lady literally just jabbed me! :(
nevermind! it will go down it just hurts! 

foxforce i have been told that my muscles are also quite toned for someone who has already had children ! i worked damn hard to get my tummy looking good after i had jack! she also commented on having no stretchmarks! but i did have a lot from first child but that was 10 years ago! but you can barely see them! hope you dont get any shortness of breath again , must be quite scary x


----------



## aileymouse

foxforce. Glad your bp was back to normal. xx


----------



## strawberry19

oooooh that looks sore :(


----------



## Itsychik

Chatty bunch today!

Lilly- my gums have also been a lot more sensitive and bleed when I floss as well... 
Strawberry- I hope your nose bleed doesn't come back! boo!

Good tip on dark pj's... unfortunately I bought light coloured pj pants (trouwsers) but a dark purple top that goes over the top to the middle of my thigh, so hopefully it will cover any potential leaks :blush: I think I'm just going to wear a spaghetti-strap tank top during labour, so baby can either be on my stomach or chest (then I'll still have SOME dignity and not just be naked on the bed!) but also plenty of skin-to-skin options...

also, our hospitals provide maternity pads so I am just bringing 2 just in case (here it's normal that you get dismissed from the hospital 2 hours after birth if everything goes normally). How long do you guys plan on staying in hospital?

Foxforce- glad your bp is back to normal... mine has been getting steadily higher at every appointment in the past month but still 'low' enough not to cause concern. I hope yours doesn't shoot up again!

hch- ouch :( I hope the lump in your arm gets better soon... last time they took blood I had a bruise for more than a week as well! Normally people find my veins pretty easily but maybe it's a pregnancy thing that makes it harder? Sorry she was so rough with you!

I'm also waiting for that energy boost at 35 weeks... I'm finding it harder and harder to even walk for long periods without getting winded! And my feet/ankles have started swelling more often...

And I agree with those who haven't been sleeping well. I'm also waking up 3 - 5 times a night, just to turn around (with painful hips!). Although I agree that it's getting REALLY exciting that we're getting so close! Soon we'll be symptom/sign counting/searching... :)


----------



## foxforce

hch ouch! they must have blown your vein or even the artery! (can't see the pic as on work pc) Nice of them :( Not a good vampire at all! Only had the one shortness of breath today so far thankfully.

Itsy sorry to hear your struggling with aches and pains too, seems we are all suffering in some way, hopefully your bp will stay down fx'd!


----------



## Starglow

I can't believe how soon our due dates are. I know it's going to fly too! 

So much for a rest day. Worked and then did housework! I actually slept well last night. I've discovered sometimes removing my pregnancy pillow from the usual place and putting it behind my back and head really helps. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz = bliss! 

X


----------



## lilly77

I also had a really good sleep last night, I didn't get up to wee ONCE!!! A-MAZING. 

Hch your vein looks so painful! I hate it when you get people who are rubbish at taking bloods - you can really tell as it's painful when they do it too then you get a giant bruise.

Fox -glad your mw app went well and everything seems good. Good muscle tone is a great sign! They said that to me my last pregnancy and my tummy went down after the birth after 4 days (still squishy a little but no 'belly') They haven't said anything to me this time i'm going to ask them at my appointment next week.
Still no stretchies for me either, cross fingers they don't appear after the birth..I've got bigger this time, esp in my hips so i feel really lucky so far (touch wood!)
Although I do have to put up with veins, varicose and thread - which i'm hoping will fade after the birth or i'm straight off to harley street to have them zapped off!

My LO seems to move whenever I have a bath and eat dinner. Rest of the time she's pretty quiet.

I'm just feeling SO close to birth now, it's crazy how far we've come. I can't WAIT to see pics of all our summer cupcake bambinos!


----------



## Starglow

I'll never see a cupcake in the same way again ! It'll always remind me of this thread x


----------



## Ashley2189

had an appointment today, they did a non-stress test to record baby's heartbeat and kicks for about 15 minutes. had to push a little button every time she moved, but she was sleeping! the tech was like "you have a lazy baby". for some reason it offended me! i told her no, she's usually bouncing around all day. she just happens to be sleeping right now. so the tech took this hand-held device that makes a loud noise and vibrates and pressed it to my belly a few times to wake her up. i felt so bad for her! the whole time baby kept trying to go back to sleep and her heart rate would go down so OH and I kept poking her to keep her awake and moving lol after we left the baby spent the ENTIRE day dancing around and making me sore. figures.

have another ultrasound on friday to check growth again. i'm assuming it will be the last ultrasound we have, so six scans for the entire pregnancy! i've started my weekly appointments, and they're going to start checking me for dilation next week. 

foxforce - does your shortness of breath come with bh contractions? i went to the ER what seems like forever ago because of shortness of breath and the feeling of pressure on my chest. i didn't realize then, but it came with this weird movement like if the baby was doing a long, slow roll. i didn't realize that was a contraction until just a few days ago when OH's mom asked me if i was having a contraction because of how my belly looked. now i realize that i'm having contractions every day and they have been getting worse. not enough to make me think i'm in labor by any means, but def enough to make me anxious!


----------



## Starglow

Hope your arm is better hch and awwwwww Ashley your poor little one wanting to sleep! 6 scans is amazing xcompared to the 2 we get here. Have to pay for the others. Them maybe you pay for yours anyway.

Oh my gosh 38 days to go till my due date weekend....... So much to do lol. It's going so fast.

Slept well again although woke up very tired. 



Hugs everyone, have a great day xxx

I haven't had a chance to listen to the hypo birthing stuff yet. Each day is just packed!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Ashley- your poor LO! Kind of ironic that they call it a non-stress test and then spend all that time poking/scaring baby to keep her awake! Did you get the results at least?

I've also had 6 scans so far (plus 2 3D ones, but we had to pay for those :)). I think we'll get another one around 36 - 38 weeks. The "standard" at my mw practice is 5 scans (at 8, 12, 20, 30, and 36 weeks) but I know plenty of other people at other practices that just had 2 as well. I'm really glad we've had more though! Otherwise they never would have caught that LO is so big...

How many of you have had a test for Strep B? In one of my weekly pregnancy e-mails, they mentioned that this test is generally done between 35 - 37 weeks... I've heard of it before but have no idea if they test for that here. What is the test, and how do they check?


----------



## aileymouse

hch, that's one hell of a bruise. I always come up like that after blood tests. hope it's not too sore.

Ashley, your poor LO hope all goes well for the growth scan. We don't get checks for dilation here, only when you are overdue and they do a sweep.

Itsy, I don't know about where you are but they don't routinely test for strep b here. I don't know why...

Feeling so tired all the time now although I didn't sleep too bad last night but woke at 6 and got up then. Already had a nap this morning! Good job Amber is a good sleeper, I had to wake her up at 9.45!!
Going to see a friend today, she says she has a load of baby stuff to give me :)

How do you all feel about visitors after baby? I loved the visitors after I had Amber. We don't have much family that live round here so it wasn't too overwhemling. But I'm kinda dreading some of friends coming with their kids as they can get a bit out of had. One in particular just lets her kids run riot around my house and I'm not sure I can cope with that...


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Ashley that is a good point but Iam not feeling any pains or discomfort but I suppose it something that could be happening. I don't really have many braxton hicks or ones that I notice. See what the dr says tomorrow, I'm not too optimistic as the dr I see is not a very good one! 

Starglow glad you slept well, I went home to clean also yesterday, which I never normally feel like doing.
Itsy I am positive for Group Strep B, they don't routinely test for it here in UK, I found out from when I was under a Gynaecologist last summer. They found out for me by a internal vaginal swab although you can be tested via mid-stream urine sample also. 
It could be that I don't have it any more but they are not re testing me and taking it that I am still positive. A little bonus about having to have the antibiotics 2 hours before established labour is that they can't send me home like they seem to until contractions get more frequent, I have to go in once they are every 10 mins or my waters have broke.

Ailey have a good day seeing your friend and getting baby goodies, we don't have too much family and friends who live so close so we shouldn't find it too bad I think, to be honest I'm not sure how I'll feel suppose it depends on if I am feeling confident with our routine, I won't mind parents being there helping as I know mum will cook and tidy and very dependable.

Don't know about you ladies but I'm getting terrible wet patches under my arms even when I don't feel particulary warm, I'm getting quite paranoid about it showing :(

Hope you all have a good day......5 more days to work!!! :dance:


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies hope everyone is well .. glad some of you are sleeping better!

im not sure how i feel about visitors yet supose it depends how we feel at the time!! im hoping not to have to stay in hospital for very long! my in laws are going to the south of france from the 17th to the 23rd of june... so close to our due date we recon they have jinxed it now and he will come when they are away!! lol.. mil and my sil seem to think im going to have an easy and straightforward birth and be home in no time... fingers crossed i hope they are right!! 

started wearing towels again :/ LO keeps pressing down down and i keep leaking... soooo embarrasing

i brought some nursing bras yesterday ... lol ... oh thinks they are funny looking with the strap that you can unclip to feed bubba... but then my oh is quite childish in a funny way


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, its been a while, trying to catch up! @Lolley - glad your job is safe!

I've been having trouble sleeping too, my hips ache and I'm having bad round ligament pain again. I was starting to think I was going into pre-term labour especially as I have frequent braxton hicks. I'm struggling to walk as LO feels like she's going to drop out, there is so much pressure and sharp pains down below. I'm so glad to be finishing work on Friday!

I had my baby shower on saturday, it was lovely. My friend had it in her garden and set up a marquee decorated with pink and white balloons. There were about 20 friends there and they shared advice, we played games and ate loads of food. We were blessed to get so many gifts (mainly clothes) and also hundreds of pounds in gift vouchers, I'm so glad I hadn't bought everything so I'm going to finish off my purchases in the next couple of weeks.

Have a mw appointment later today, will update when I get back.


----------



## lilly77

hi ladies

Well i spoke to soon about my one amazing night of sleep - last night was horrific! Up 3 times to wee and just couldn't get comfy. moan moan.

Mama Afrika your baby shower sounds lovely!! Aaah i'm so excited for mine in 2 weeks!! Good luck with your MW app today.

I've also been having frequent BH, especially when I'm walking and it stops me in my tracks! Belly goes really hard, sometimes a bit uncomfortable but never painful. 
Today and yesterday i've had a burny feeling on the top of my belly, few inches above bellybutton. It's pretty sore and makes me want to hold my belly, goes away when I lie down. Anyone else had this?

Ashely & Itsy - wow you guys get lots of scans. We only get 2 on the NHS but i've had 6 as we paid for 2 and got 2 free early scans due to previous mc.
Also seems US ladies get their cervix checked for dilation weeks before?? We don't get that here, the only time they check you is when you go into labour, i think?

Ailey - re visitors- I'm happy for our families to visit straight away and my two best friends - but other friends i'm waiting a week before I have people round. depends how i'm feeling i guess!


----------



## Ashley2189

at my clinic 2-3 scans is the norm. i've gotten extra through the hospital i'm delivering at because they had to do the level 2 ultrasound when they were thinking LO might have spina bifida, then i had a follow up growth scan, and this one coming up is ANOTHER follow up growth scan. everything has been perfect with her, thank God but they just keep checking to be sure.

re visitors - i'm actually dreading this lol the avg stay at my hospital after delivery for an uncomplicated vaginal birth is 36 hours. the only people i want to visit me in hospital is my parents, and OH's parents lol i don't want friends there (i only have 2 friends but one smokes and i don't want her to hold my newborn) and i'm worried my grandparents will try to come with my aunt, her husband, and their 2 kids. my parents do not know how to tell my grandparents "NO", there's this whole big mess of roles and relationships in that family, and if i open my mouth i'll start a war. i think i'll just not put anything up on fb where they can see when i go into labor, call my parents so they can make the trip (they're 6 hours away) and tell them not to tell anyone else. then we can all just pretend it happened suddenly lol as far as visitors once home - not sure on this one since i have absolutely no idea how i'm going to be feeling!

In the US they do check for dilation starting weeks before your due date, but i'm not really sure why since it's not a good indicator of when you'll go into labor. :shrug: still interesting to know whether or not you're dilated though

i have a feeling these last few weeks are going to drive me crazy. last night i thought i might be going into labor because i kept getting these crazy pains in my belly sort of under my bump. it really hurt! i focused long enough to really pay attention to it, and i felt a bubbling at the top of my bump. i realized it was my intestines and ended up just having a bit of painful gas. LOL :blush:


----------



## lolley

Hiya,

wow some of you do get lots of scans :) I have my 36 week scan next wednesday but that is only because of complications in first sons birth and a low lying placenta at 20 weeks.

Starglow glad your sleeping well at the moment it always feels better to get through the day at work when you have slept.
Lilly hope you have a better night tonight.

I am also still having lots of braxton hicks sometime very regular and other times quite random.

Saw the midwife today, measuring slightly big now and she wants to do my birth plan but is waiting until my scan next week as there is no point if i need a section.

She did say babies head is now fixed and is going nowhere but down from now on. Baby has been head down from about 28 weeks but always free!

only 2 more work days wooooo :happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

ooooh lolley thats great :)


----------



## Starglow

Everyone sounds really excited :) 

Ooh after work we unboxed the pram. Oohh I love it and it came with a great rain cover which we were told it didn't! Bonus! This Is all cause my 6 month niece is due here this weekend (ash cloud pending). Fitted the carseat and unboxed the travel cot for her. Yay. Need to wash some blankets and sheets on Friday for her. Unwrapped the pink blankets. Can't wait to have everything freshly washed. 

We missed a delivery so hopefully it's the changing bag. Feeling excitable hehe. Nice to focus on all this. 

Lilly. Yes tender top of bump right now. I have to rub it gently. My bump is really growing! 

Not had bh. I don't think I have anyway. Could be mistaking them for kicks but doubt it. 

Finished at work for this week. But have to go to a primary school first thing as they want me to head up some big project. No idea what it's about ( apart from they want me to work there after maternity leave). I'm going along cause I feel I should but no idea how my mushy baby brain will be. Then ive just 90 mins of teaching quickly to do followed by a two hour breast feeding class !!!!! Ouch! 

Hoping Friday I'll get my hospital bag sorted. I'll pop into town for dark labour wear and more maternity pads etc. Housework and lots to do. Wanna relax Saturday before my family arrives. 

Re visitors - I've told family I don't want anyone here before birth. That we want at least two days at home with baby after hospital before mil can come. Sil wanted to come two days after my due date lol. Eh no! She's now booking flights for end of July. My dad will visit early august. My Sis is coming 3 weeks after due date to stand in for hubby who'll be away ( and she'll flyover earlier if I need her ). So it looks like depending his long mil stays we might get a bit of time togetherv:)


----------



## Itsychik

MamaAfrika- glad you had a fantastic time at your baby shower! And it's great that you can get some shopping done soon :) How did your mw appointment go? Do they have any more information about your iron?

Lilly- I haven't had any pain above belly button (just itching!) Have you asked over on the main forum?

Lolley- glad you heard about your job, that will really help put your mind at ease during your leave! And how big is your LO measuring? Fingers crossed that your scan will put things in the 'all clear' next week for a normal delivery!

Starglow- good luck getting everything organized for hospital bag and family! Hope you have a great time!

Re visitors- my mother is flying over from the U.S. around June 23rd and will be staying with us till July 12th. I expect in the first day after we get back from hospital that my mom (of course, assuming LO isn't born before she gets here) and MIL/FIL will stop by. Then we'll have the rest of the day to ourselves (plus my mom)... and the next day allow DH's immediate family to come by (3 siblings). Then spread people out during the next few weeks after that. I think it will depend on how things are going, how I feel, etc...

Lolley & MamaAfrika-- 2 MORE DAYS TILL MATERNITY LEAVE!!! WOO HOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. 

Funny I forgot the inside of the hood of my pram Is a light grey. The changing bag is light grey & cream! I'll be all matchy matchy without trying lol. Completely forgot.


----------



## strawberry19

i love being matchy matchy :) all Lo nursery matches.... and even his ziggy zebra bouncer sort of matches the front room... haha!!


----------



## Starglow

Hehe :) oh yeah the ziggy zebra will match and the play plen will work well in the lounge lol. What are we like. 

Hope you're enjoying your maternity leave. I'm starting to make plans for mine. I don't want to fill it up too much tho! 

The whole half term week coming up I only have one day to myself!!!!! Whoops. Gonna have to get some chill time in!


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone,

Wishing you all a great day. 

I'm wiped out. Not sure how much I'll get done other than the meeting, teaching and breast feeding class but hoping to get to mothercare to buy a nappy storage box and a dark nightie for hospital. That may be put back till 2moro. I wanna be awake for this breast feeding class. How silly it's so late at 8-10pm. We'll all be falling asleep. 

I was so cranky last night. Pretty much did a twelve hour day. It's rediculous. Men don't understand what it's like to be this tired. Took it out on hubby and then felt bad lol. 

Anyway back later. Xxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Goodmorning ladies,

Starglow, hope you get some energy soon, when do you finish work?

My mw appointment yesterday went well, my LO's head is engaged, i'm so excited. MW told me it doesn't mean she won't be overdue, but still it feels more imminent now and it explains the excruciating pelvic and hip pain I've been having in the past few days. I'm going to start rocking on a ball to prevent her head from becoming free again. Can anyone recommend a cheap but good ball?

My iron levels are still low but mw said my GP was overreacting, its not low enough to need an iron infusion, the worst case scenario would be a drip during labour. She did advise me to have my placenta delivered by injection to prevent a lot of bleeding. She also said I'd been 'booked' into the central delivery unit at the hospital rather than the midwife led unit because I'd been seen a consultant at 12 weeks due to my fibroids and cysts. I don't mind though, I kind of feel like I want to be in the safest place for my first birth.

One working day to go!


----------



## strawberry19

hope you girls enjoy your last working days!! cant believe ive been off for 2 weeks already!! havent done alot lol!! met up with my dad yesterday which was nice i only see him once in a blue moon.... hes a lousy dad :lol: but im used to it... also something id promise never let happen if me and oh were to someday split


----------



## Starglow

Great news mama Africa. Just tired from over doing it. 

Strawberry have a nice time with your dad. 

My yummy mummy bag has arrived. Omg I actually love it :) 

Off to meeting x


----------



## strawberry19

ooooh jealous of yummy mummy bag!!! im on the look out for a second bag.... lol.... my own matches the pram but i want a pretty one too .. oh wouldnt let me ... boohoo... so im just going to get one to use when he is at work :lol:


----------



## lilly77

don't know about the rest of you but what a rainy thundery and windy day its been in london today!! I've got soaked through my umbrella about 5 times already :haha:

I'm getting SO excited now girls,,,it feels SO close! We've got everything now, got the baby bath today and some beautiful window stickers for her to look at. Our room is nearly finished :happydance:

I'm reading all the birth stories all the time and can't wait til its my turn... i keep thinking about the labour, and what will happen.

DH very kindly bought me a facial today which came with a back and shoulder massage - absolute bliss! I've booked my last leg/bikini wax in before the birth (2 weeks before, just in case!) Also i'm going to book some highlights in for mid june - getting my toenails done.. all yummy mummy time.. it'll be while before i'll be pampering myself again so i may as well make the most of it now!

Hope everyones had a great day :kiss:

Starglow great news about your changing bag!

Mama Afrika thats great about your LO being engaged! And woohoo now you can join me, strawbs and Ailey on Mat leave!! And Lolley too right?


----------



## Starglow

Hehe Lilly. I booked my hair cut & highlights today for 2 weeks before due date.


----------



## lolley

yay for being pampered you enjoy it :)

yes last day for me, itsy and mama afrika tomorrow :happydance:

well its half term for me so maternity doesn't start until the 6th June but as of 2.30 tomorrow im done woooo!


----------



## Starglow

I'm on half term now :) (only have 3 full days of teaching then over 2 weeks when I go back and a few hours here and there.

Just back from last NCT class. It's amazing to have made new friends. We get on so well. It's fab. Breast feeding info was interesting. Some of it was a waste of time but overall it was good. (more of a good laugh ) 

We're all in touch anyway but we have a reunion in august where we'll meet up on a Sunday for lunch with babies. :) 

Nite nite x


----------



## lolley

yay for half term and im so glad you have managed to keep your work down for when you go back :)


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. Well the cupcake girls all said get the work done early do i did. :) be nice if I was completely done now but can't complain really.i do get cranky tho when all I can do is work. But nearly there. Lolley can u believe the five week term has flown by already! Feels like Easter two weeks off was yesterday x enjoy your last day lovely x


----------



## lilly77

morning girls... zzz i am SO tired. Got up 3 times again last night for toilet breaks GRRRRR it's so annoying! Then i couldn't get back to sleep after the last one at 6am... i am exhausted! And have a very busy day ahead. Has anyone got any tips for NOT waking up to wee in the night? I'm thirsty at night and stopping fluids from 6pm seems like torture! Don't know which is worse though...

I'm using one of my 'keep in touch' days today and shooting for ASOS magazine. Its weird that i've officially finished work yet still do odd days here and there. I feel like I haven't worked for so long i'm probably a bit rusty! 

Hope everyone has a fab day :kiss:


----------



## foxforce

Morning

I was wide awake at 6am also but stayed in bed trying to get back to sleep until 8. Got a night out tonight also, typical when you need more rest you can't. I am getting up 3 times through the night also, not sure what we can do as I find even when I don't drink as much I'm still going as regular :wacko: 

I booked in at hairdressers and for my nails doing week on tuesday in preparation for the wedding the following weekend.

Glad you got your change bag starglow 

Have a fun day Lilly at the asos shoot! 

We are off food and belt shopping for dh this morning then I need to clean the house and bath dog for when we have friends over for pre going out drinks, one friend is staying at ours also. I am just staying out until they go on to the club, I'll be comng home then as I know I won't enjoy it from how I felt when we just went out for drinks a couple of weeks ago. 

4 more days for me to work next week :dance: I had to give my paperwork for how long I'm having off work so I know when I'm expected back at work - 25th March 2012 that's when my maternity/holiday pay stops, so if I want anymore time it will be unpaid which we'll consider nearer the time depending on how money is.

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## strawberry19

wow so everyones on leave then???

ahhh another week down girls!! wont be long until our bubbas are here!!! 
im having my hair cut on saturday cant wait!! doing my head in at the minute because i just cant be bothered to do anything with it!!


----------



## Starglow

Nope I'm not on leave for another 3 weeks. 

Lilly - don't cut down your fluids in the evening. You need them. Hey I was awake at 6am today too. That's 3 of us. So annoying so now I'm wrecked. 

Have fun foxforce x


----------



## strawberry19

doh!!.. 3 weeks!! bloody hell!!

i aint got a clue what to do today... i feel a bit lost :lol:


----------



## lolley

Thanks starglow :) and this term if I'm honest hasn,t gone that quick for me but I think it is because of all the uncertainty about if I was going back or being made redundant. Now that's sorted its much better.

I don't have any tips for not getting up in the night either sorry, I am forever up and down to the toilet and no fluids after 6 that's terrible u can't do that :(

Lilly have a good day on the shoot

Foxforce have a nice time shopping and with your friends

Strawberry you don't have to have anything to do just chill ;)


----------



## strawberry19

i find it hard to just chill :lol:im one of those people who have to constantly be doing something


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ladies!

For me, Lolley, and MamaAfrika-- today is our last 'official' work day!! woo hoo!! Just a few more hours to go ladies! :happydance:

I was also up at 6am this morning... that makes 4 of us! I don't normally wake up often to pee (sometimes once a night, sometimes not at all) so I don't know if I have any helpful advice. I drink like normal and just make sure I pee before going to sleep and that seems to be enough for now (knock on wood!). I wake up 4 - 5 times a night though due to back/hip pain, but am usually able to fall back asleep once I turn/get more comfortable

Foxforce/Lilly- have fun/good luck today!


----------



## Starglow

What's with 6am lol??? 

Yeah I wee all evening and then just before I get into bed and luckily I haven't had to get up through the night. I've had a week of unbroken sleep which is brilliant. I hope it lasts. The only thing I've changed is staying up later so I'm falling into bed shattered. 

Lolley I'm so glad work has worked out for you. 

Ooh it's nice seeing pink blankets and cot sheets out drying. I'm getting through all my housework and sorting. Just having a break. But made up spare room with the travel cot for niece. Getting as much as I can done today so I can relax tonight. 

Waiting for hubby to get home before we go do a giant shop amongst other bits and pieces. 

Strawberry come round to mine and help me lol. There seems to be a never ending amount to do here!


----------



## strawberry19

haha i gladly would if i could!! daytime tele is soooo pants!!!! ive just redone the bathroom even though it didnt need cleaning ..... lol... also like you waiting for oh to come home so can get shopping done .. ive put in an online asda delivery but need a few bits too see us over next few days


----------



## Mama Afrika

Yay I'm home already, no more work for at least 9 months! My colleagues gave me a beautiful summer dress from M&P for LO and some vouchers, I feel so blessed! Now I have time to finish shopping and sort out the nursery. 

I was awake between 4 and 6 too, I'm used to it though. I go to the loo twice a night no matter how much I drink. We're being prepared for motherhood ladies!


----------



## lolley

wooooooooo im done too yay :)
I have also been spoilt, one of my students brought a teddy and some vests with a lovely card. I had some flowers from my line manager and the collection they did got me my final needed item the cot mobile :)

I could do with some housework help if anyone is offering lol :blush:


----------



## strawberry19

aww girlies youve been spoilt!! it is nice though isnt it :)

i would help with housework lolley but im too far away :lol:

hoping to meet up with a few of the girls from work tonight which will be good its weird not seeing them every day!


----------



## hch

wahoooooo to all those on maternity leave! 

thought i would share my 36 week bump with you all! still breech i think i look quite high but people said it look lower!? i cant tell the difference :lol:
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lolley

i think you have dropped thats quite a low bump now and very neat i have to say :)


----------



## hch

its funny isnt it! i cant tell the difference at all! i still cant bloody breathe! and its still feels like i have a head wedged under my ribcage!? :lol: oh well i will find out on wednesday! :D


----------



## Mama Afrika

Lolley - its nice that you were spoilt too.

Hch - thats a nice bump, looks low to me!


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all, been lurking for the last few days, so I can't remember who or what to reply to but I'll try.

Hooray to those starting mat leave! Starglow, enjoy your week off and hope the next few weeks fly by for you.

Lilly it's normal for me to wake 3 times for a wee in the night regardless of how much I drink!

Had a productive day today. Had lots of motivation. Been and bought wallpaper for our bedroom. MIL is coming tomorrow to help hang it. Also chosen some paper for the lounge too. Only lived here 3 years and just started on making it feel like home! :roll:

Hope you all have a good bank holiday weekend xxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

6am, saturday morning, shattered but wide awake....


----------



## aileymouse

Snap! decided to get up at 7...at least I will get more done today.

hch, you bump looks low compared to mine, she is is still so high up!


----------



## strawberry19

i was up early too im off to get my hair cut today cant wait!! havent done a bumppic for while will do one later :)


----------



## lilly77

hi girls.. i woke up at 7am this morning but am still dozing in bed!! Managed to get through the night 12am-7am without my usual wee breaks woohoo!

have to get up now and take Kai to his guitar class, my mini rockstar! Then we're doing our weekly shop at sainsburys and then ikea for a few more bits and pieces.

Hope everyone has a fab day xxxx


----------



## Ashley2189

hi ladies! wasn't on yesterday at all. i was up at 6 and had an ultrasound at 7:30 am so i was exhausted! baby is doing well, didn't get a good photo of her since she's head down and pretty squished in there lol she is estimated at 6 lbs, 12 oz right now! i was watching them do the measurements on her head and legs and her head seems MASSIVE! the measurements were reading 38-39 weeks!! :nope: i don't want her to have a big head! lol her legs are a bit long, measuring between 37-38 weeks but OH and I could already tell she has long legs from when she stretches :winkwink:

not much to do today except try to get rid of the ants that have invaded my house. thinking about just calling an exterminator because i tried to get rid of them a few days ago and was in agony by the end of the night from being so exhausted and in so much pain. i really over-did the cleaning.

i posted up in the main board a little while ago about bh contractions. i know mama afrika has been having them. anyone else with really frequent contractions? it's starting to drive me up the wall. it's getting to where i'm feeling nervous going out of the house by myself to go grocery shopping because it's so difficult to manage them when i'm in public. i look like a crazy woman bending over the shopping cart trying to remember how to breathe! :haha:

took bump photos on wednesday so here's me at 35 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







35 Weeks May 25, 2011.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









35 Weeks (4).jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mama Afrika

Ailey, hope you managed to get lots done!
I picked up some newborn and 0-3m clothes as Asda today, I think I'm almost done now with clothes.

Lilly, I wish I could sleep for 7 hours, lucky you!

Ashley - nice photo! Its nice that you've been able to 'see' your LO a few times! About the BH, I'm hoping that the fact we're getting them so frequently means our uterus will be really effective during labour?


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls,

Nope I'm not getting bh. 

Awake at 7am again :( 

Awwwwww it's amazing having my family here. My niece is adorable. Hubby is fantastic with her. She's a cutie. 

We're setting up all the baby stuff on Thursday. Health visitor coming Friday so we may as well get it done. 

My sister is gonna help get my hospital bag ready which is great. Really need to do it. 

Flipping Chin is covered With spots again! No amount of toothpaste is working. Up my water I think. 

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## aileymouse

I woke up at 8 this morning. That's a lay-in for me!

I made flapjack last night at 9.30, husband was happy, it's his favourite.

Our bedroom is decorated just got to put the finishing touches to it today hopefully. I've made up the crib and the bloody cat jumped straight in it, so he is now banned from the bedroom.

I've been getting loads of BH some are starting to get uncomfortable, I hope it's a good sign as I didn't get any with Amber.

xxx


----------



## strawberry19

sme here with the Bh but they dont hurt.. yet

weird how were all so big now and all the nurserys and bedrooms are nearly done.. or done!! eeeeeek its really not long eh few days left of may and then thats it we are into June!!


----------



## Mama Afrika

Starglow - how come the HV is coming, is that standard where you live?


----------



## aileymouse

I have the hv coming to see me too. Didn't have that with my first.


----------



## hch

no mention of a HV coming to see me! braxton hicks are getting quite tight now! im so hoping baby has turned by wednesday! just went out and bought the last bits! a baby k mobile a bath set another car seat and a changing mat! im all done! 


im so tired have been waking up at 530 every morning with baby feeling like he is going to push his way out! :lol:


oooo ailey i love flapjack! i really want some now! :)

hope you have all had a nice day! Oh is making me a roast dinner while i chill out! x


----------



## Starglow

It's just a routine visit before due date. Nice to meet her before baby comes along. They just like to give you info, make contact, tell you about dates when baby is here. I know some question you and look around but I'm not sure if that'll happen. I just think it's a good excuse to get our bedroom ready with cot, changing board and mat, wall stickers, cot mobile etc. Also to get everything all unboxed. I'll feel more relaxed when it's done. Then in the next month if I can get on with decluttering it's a bonus, at least everything is ready then for baby. 

I got two nighties in primark today for hospital. Both have buttons down the front and will be fine. Also got more maternity pads. 

It's amazing having my sister and family here. My brain tho is complete mush. I can't think these days at all. Make strange mistakes. I'm getting cranky a lot which I hate. 

It's hard to take in that my bump will be a real live baby in about a months time! It was an eye opener today being in town with the pram. Finding lifts, going the long way around to avoid stairs, finding facilities, the constant tending to baby, the joy she brings etc. I walked into town and then around. Now I'm shattered. I got a 30 min snooze, everyone else including baby is asleep lol. And we've more friends coming for dinner tonight! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Ashley2189

Mama Afrika said:


> Ailey, hope you managed to get lots done!
> I picked up some newborn and 0-3m clothes as Asda today, I think I'm almost done now with clothes.
> 
> Lilly, I wish I could sleep for 7 hours, lucky you!
> 
> Ashley - nice photo! Its nice that you've been able to 'see' your LO a few times! *About the BH, I'm hoping that the fact we're getting them so frequently means our uterus will be really effective during labour?*

lol that's what i'm hoping! it's what i keep telling myself every time i'm struggling through an hour of near constant contractions.


----------



## lilly77

Ashley i've been having BH since about 20 weeks and I get them ALL the live long day now!!! Its quite annoying now especially when i'm walking as I have to stop and breathe. At night they can be quite painful and i'm using them to practise breathing techniques for when i'm in labour. I'm also hoping its a good sign for labour!! But I don't remember having them with DS and his labour was fine.

Am gutted today is cold and rainy, being a bank holiday. Am going to my sisters house for a bbq - which will probably turn into a roast if the weather gets any worse!

This Sat is my baby shower i can't frikkin wait!! :happydance:


----------



## aileymouse

Rainy day here too today. 

We are going to an indoor shopping place with a play area for Amber, she's been bored this weekend as we have been decorating so it'll be nice for her to do something fun!

Here is my 35 week bump! See how high she still is...
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1060613.jpg

And here's baby girls crib all made up :D
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1060618.jpg

Have a good bank holiday xx


----------



## hch

afternoon girls! fab pics ailey :) you are still looking high , love the top! is it maternity? cute crib too :)


well last night i was in agony with my back and my bump was turning really hard and tight every 5 minutes for about 3 hours! i remember with jack i had a few nights where i thought i was in labour with these exact same pains, last night tho i panicked as at my last mw appointment baby was still breech so i had all sorts of visions of feet hanging out of me! :lol: but it all died down and i fell asleep! got mw on wednesday so hopefully he is head down 
. i wonder if he is back to back as my back was killing me!


not doing much today as the weather is pants! cleaned the house and rearranged my hospital bag again! :lol: made up the moses basket and sorted out the baby clothes into age range!


----------



## foxforce

Just a quick hi as need to go get ready as dh's brother and sister cakking around. 

Hope you have had good weekends/bank hol's? We haven't done much this weekend. 

I have the health visitor coming 9th June I got a letter last week, it's to get introduced.
My bump still quite high and achey today, took a pic at 35 weeks will post it up tomorrow when more time. 
Well 3 days of work to go now.

hch your bump is very neat and low I would say, ashley I do hope the scan measurements are out for you which they can be so hopefully she won't be so big.
Ailey your bump looking like mine, all great pics anyway.

Our moses basket came last week, just need to wash all the bedding as it smells chemically - would wash it anyway. Got some sheets and blankets for pram and moses basket today at Mothercare.

Right best be off, have nice evenings, and Lilly hope the rain stopped for your bbq it has here and is trying to brighten up xx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, am I the only one who hasn't packed a hospital bag? What have you put in yours?


----------



## hch

i have put in mine 


4 packs of thick maternity pads
disposable breast pads
10 pairs of cheap black knickers (so i can chuck them away!)
1 birthing nightie
1 dark pair of pjs
my jogging bottoms and a sweatshirt
socks
slippers
minature shampoo, shower gel, deodarant, toothpaste and toothbrush
eye wipes
hair dryer
hair straightners
hairbrush
makeup
towel



babys

5 baby grows ( 2 up to one month, 3 0-3 months)
5 vests (same as above)
scratch mittens
coat
blanket
bottle and milk
nappies
cottonwool
nappy bags
bibs
muslin square
hats
bath towel


----------



## hch

i have possibly forgot something tho! :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

Thanks hch, the top isn't maternity. I bought it when I had my daughter ages ago and never wore it again so it was like brand new still!

I've packed my hospital bag, I have only put in one pack of thick mat pads. I'm not planning on staying long so I'm hoping that will be enough.


----------



## hch

:lol: you can never have enough pads! :lol:


----------



## Ashley2189

I've mostly packed my bag, did it like a week or two ago. Here's my list, even though I know you all have different needs since our healthcare is so different!


*for me:*
toiletries (shampoo, conditioner, soap, lotion, mouthwash, deodorant, toothpaste/brush) 
nipple creme
nursing pads
cheap undies
sanitary pads
2 cheap sets of pj's
comfy going home outfit
chapstick
basic makeup items
hair brush
hair ties
flip flops that can be worn in shower
nursing bra
nursing cami
slippers

*for baby:*
2 going home outfits (newborn size and 0-3 mo size)
hat, scratch mittens, socks
blanket for drive home
receiving blanket
carseat

*for OH:*
toiletries
2 pair socks
2 pair undies
2 t-shirts
1 pair of lounge pants
aleve (he gets bad headaches and will be grateful i remembered!)
Energy drinks
time wasters

*extras:*
change for vending machines
scented plug in for room
digital and video cameras, chargers
computer, charger, dvd&#8217;s
2 towels and garbage bag for the car (lay down garbage bag on seat then towel on top in case water breaks on the way to the hospital. Also can be used for ride back home in case bleeding is heavy - no "accidents"!)


----------



## hch

ooo i forgot these arent in my hospital bag but im taking them with me! 

birthing ball and my pillows!


----------



## hch

ooo and my mp3 player! jeez im need to write another list!


----------



## aileymouse

I have pack sachets of marmite too!! I can't live without it. :lol:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Everyone's been chatty :)

What for bank holiday is it in the U.K.?

Ashley- I completely forgot that it's Memorial Day in the U.S. today (my mom just e-mailed me and reminded me). Does your OH have the day off?

Thurs & Friday are holidays in NL so DH and I will have some quality time together as well :)

Today was my first day of mat leave... and I spent it at the beach with my SIL (it was 25 degrees C/~80 F). Lovely weather, had lunch and then a 'foot spa'. Perfect way to start off!

Re: hospital bag... mine is packed, but it's waaayyy smaller than I think what most of you are planning to bring (because here the hospital stay after birth is 2 hours, and the hospitals provide most of what you need). Hch-- good point on the mp3 player! I'm also planning on bringing my e-Reader (although I have no idea if I'll be able to focus on it).

I've also been getting what I think/assume are BH's but only occasionally (a few times a week?)

I've seen a couple of people mention it, but who else has mw/doctor appointments this week?


----------



## aileymouse

I see my midwife on weds this week.

I bought some raspberry leaf tea today! gonna have a cup in a bit. I used it with Amber, don't know if it helped but it's worth a shot!


----------



## hch

i started mine last week , the tea is ok with a bit of sugar in :D i have been having a tea in the morning and a tablet in the evening will up it to 2 tablets and a tea next week :)


----------



## Starglow

Hoping to pack my hospital bag tomorrow. 

It was suggested I bring roll on deodrant and not spray. Makes sense not to spray In labour room I suppose. 

Also your own towel. 
Shower gel - not to go over board on heavy scented shower gel as baby will be comforted by your own scent. 

Lip balm - lips can get very dry with gas and air. 

Tens machine (if u have one)
.......

Well today hubby and i had our niece all day. It was fab. Loads of nappy changing, activity & feeds & sleeps Great to get the experience. Loved it. 

I've read everyone's posts. Got people here so can't comment right now. Just hope you're all ok peeps. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Itsychik

My MIL bought me some dried RTL for making 'fresh' tea.... and I tried it last week for the first time and thought it was pretty gross :blush: When I took the leaves out after letting it soak, the top of the tea looked like it had a gasoline-like film on it... yuck. I may try to see if I can find some tablets... are they big? Or small? (i.e. easy to swallow?)


----------



## hch

they are not small but not big!:haha: about the same size as a prenatel tablet! :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

Morning. 

Hch are you feeing ok after yesterday? Sounded painful. :( 

I can safetly say I feel so bloated and yucky. I managed to sort out my spots on my neck and back but they then came back on my chin and won't go. I have a double chin which i i utterly hate and my legs, feet & hands are more swollen than ever. I feel great inside, loving my bump, can deal with the fatigue etc , I just feel yuck on the outside. (none of the other girls are so swollen they can't wear their wedding rings and they all look normal , not loaded with vile looking spots. Plus my feet are that swollen that my heals are cracked and I'm using flipping nipple cream on them to keep the skin together lol. Attractive!

Only Thursday to myself this week. Family here till tomorrow which i'm really loving. Friday have health visitor, midwife & friends for dinner. Saturday we have the nhs antenatel class ( only really wanting a nose round the maternity wards but we may as well go ) 

Up to make pancakes for everyone now. 

Sister thinks it's great I can still go walking at 8 months pregnant. She couldn't after 6 months. Doing something right then hehe. 

Have a fab day everyone. 

X


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

I have to finish packing my bag but got the main things in need to add towel for me and baby erm had one pack of matty pads and pack of Always so I'll put more matty pads in doesn't harm taking more, need to remember camera, Ipod and cd's as I think there is a player but need to check. Oh oand bits for dh!

Itsy the RLT tea bags I have are quite nice, although I find you need to drink whilst hot, good idea to put sugar in as never thought of that :dohh: would help as it cools as I think it does need to be sweeter. Only been having one a day think I can up it to two cups now :shrug: 

Anyone taking EPO? I think I may start that this week

Lovely day today, everyone have a fab day xx


----------



## lilly77

Hi girls!

I have my MW appointment today at 2.30pm, yay!

Here's my 36 week bump!! Took lots of pics yesterday. I am VERY low I think - the pelvic pressure I am feeling is immense and the amount of shooting stabbing pains I am feeling up my cervix and down my inner thighs have really gone up. I am also constantly swollen down there, this baby really wants to come out!! I saw my mom yesterday who as i've said before used to be a MW - she felt my baby and thinks she's fully engaged already as her head is down in my pelvis and not moving!!

Ailey you are really high!! My bump was always low though. With my DS I was pretty high like you.

Starglow - sorry you've been feeling rubbish! hopefully its all water retention and it will all just vanish, spots and all, once your LO arrives!

Fox - I have some EPO from when I was trying to conceive but its 1000mg capsules, is this too much do you know? I plan on taking some but need to find out amount first. Have been having one cup of RLT a day so far.

Hope everyone has fab day :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110530-00398.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20110530-00396.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20110530-00394.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20110530-00391.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aileymouse

Lovely bump lilly! hope all goes well with the midwife.

Starglow, I'm starting to feel all puffy and yukky too. I've stopped wearing my wedding rings cos it's too uncomfortable.

Husband was moaning about my snoring last night and I didn't even think I was asleep so I laid there awake most of the night just so he could sleep. Now I feel so tired and sleepy....


----------



## hch

hi ladies! fab bump lilly! baby looks very low! starglow hope you feel better x

im feeling a bit better but my back is killing me today! also im almost certain that last night baby turned and i was in agony with it!! i have no idea what he was doing but omg he has no room to move but there was defo a head or a bum moving down the side! im so hoping that was him moving! :lol: we shall see 2moro! sleep has become a thing of the past! havent slept for more then 2 hours a night so im exhausted all day plus with kids being home i cant get in a little nap! 

with the rlt i started on one cup of tea , now im on one cup of tea and 2 tablets , i think im going to start the epo at 37 weeks one in the morning and one in the evening , there is a post in the third tri about amounts will try and find it :)


----------



## hch

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## foxforce

Aw lovely pics Lilly, you are low but I think she has always been. Nice and tanned bump too! I was low at first but high now, looking forward to being lower to ease the rib pain but prob end up with more pain down low so not sure whats worse!? Hope mw goes well. 

On the EPO I have actually got Starflower Oil which is more concentrated, thanks for the link hch, I am just going to take it orally and start tomorrow. One of the starflower capsules (not sure on dose I have think it's 500mg) so equivalent of 1000mg EPO

Think I may try up RLT to 2 cups from tomorrow, I don't always remember to take it daily

hch glad your feeling better, fx'd that baby has turned! So sorry your not sleeping :hugs: I was too warm last night and will be from now on I think looking at the forecast for the end of this week - it's going to get hot ladies well warmer! 

I had the strangest thing last week not sure if I mentioned it but lo turned to face the other way so instead of feet being to my right it was kicking to left - it felt very strange but by the next morning it had turned back so can't have liked it much there :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

heya girls sorry wasnt around this weekend been mega busy!!! 

hope you are all well!! ive got midwife tomoro cant wait!!

heres my 35 week and 5 day bump pic
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## foxforce

Still looking lovely and neat Strawbs and low :D


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

I have had a busy weekend too, but it is very quiet now as the boys are away until Friday with their dad. Went to the cinema yesterday to see the new pirates film but was dissapointed with it :( and we started to re-arrange the kitchen to fit the steriliser and bottle warmer etc.

My hospital bag is packed and finished.

hch and lilly - we all sound very similar at the moment, my bump is low too having regular bh which are starting to get niggly and the shooting pains i am getting are really painful and i am getting alot of them.

starglow - hope your feeling a bit better, just keep thinking its not too much longer and there will be no puffyness and spots :)


----------



## lolley

oooo i forgot i have my scan and consultant appointment tomorrow. I am getting quite aprehensive about it all to be honest as they will decide if it is to be a section or not!

The scan - 
they will check the placenta first, if it is still low = automatic section
if the placenta has moved they will do a sizing scan of baby
if baby is estimated 7lbs or over by birth = automatic section

to be honest i cant see baby being below 7lbs everyone says babies get bigger the more you have. Jake was 7lb13oz and callum was 8lb9oz!

Then to see the consultant for decisions and a date if necessary.


----------



## strawberry19

oh no! hope it goes okay lolley no wonder your feeling a little aprehensive about it.. hope it goes the way you want it too :flower:

foxforce.. he does feel quite low hes out of my ribs now and top of bump has gone back to being squidgy :lol: keep getting a pressure feeling like he is trying to push himself down if im walking i have to stop because it just feels weird! he has been alot more active the last day or 2 aswelll :/


----------



## foxforce

Ooh all the best for the scan Lolley, seems quite high chance of you having a section then? How do you feel about that? Suppose not much you can do about it but fingers crossed for you that you get a good result :D
Shame about Pirates film, I have read mixed reviews. 

I haven't got a bottle warmer but have been told mixed reactions on bottle warmers,one friend pointless other used hers :shrug: I'll see how bf'ing goes first anyways . . . .


----------



## lolley

I am not keen but if it means baby and me are happy and safe thats all that matters. I had Callum by section so know what to expect its just the recovery after im not looking forward too.

bottle warmers- i used last time mainly at night time so i didnt have to go downstairs i found it kept baby less anxious when needing a feed and could stay in the dark room so they know it is still night time. Unfortunately i wont be attempting breast feeding this time as my left one doesn't work :(


----------



## foxforce

Yes that's true Lolley, recovery is probably worse bit I can imagine, although it may be better than last time suppose it's down to the person doing the surgery and how rough they are with you.

Good point with the warmer, that was what dh thought for in the bedroom, we'll see how the bf'ing goes and get one when we go on to formula


----------



## lilly77

Good luck with your scan Lolley!!! Let us know how it goes.. just think no matter what they decide as long as your baby arrives healthy that's all that matters. When I first thought i may have a section I was worried and freaked out... but then I thought what happens will happen and have talked to a lot of my friends who have had them and they've all had great experiences.

Fab bump Strawbs! You are very neat.

I'm bored today waiting around for my MW app which is in a couple of hours, so I changed my ticker, what do you girls think. Also I've got my latest middle name in, Star, which Liam is not convinced on but I love it. I hope I get my way!! I think it looks beautiful. I've changed my mind from Lila - I just can't make up my mind!!

Its raining and hailing here. ick.

x


----------



## strawberry19

i love it lilly tis beautiful :)

sunny on and off here .. im just doing more washing!! all the babies bedding and blankets! and just put some of the cloth nappies i have in aswell to start building up their absorbancey!... sooo cute!!


----------



## aileymouse

Lolley, hope all goes well x

Very pretty name Lilly :D

Baby felt really low and heavy last night but still so high up today. Been having bad dizzy spells again but I'm pretty sure it's down to tiredness.

xx


----------



## foxforce

Lilly I love the name Star :flower: 

Ailey not pleasant having dizzy spells, my friend who is 22 weeks is having them and she isn't sleeping well also, but I think her blood pressure is low also. Hope your taking it easy lady so they pass asap

Added another ticker on my siggy as was bored at work, Lilly inspired.

Got some bump pics ..... seem to have developed a faint linea nigra too
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









36 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilly77

well i had my MW app... baby is still measuring 34 weeks which they're a bit worried about! Was referred to maternity day unit after my app -have just come home from the hospital now after being monitored for half an hour (BPM ranged from 111bpm to 183bpm!! so active baby!) Fetal movement was also good.
They think everythings fine but i now have a growth scan booked in for this thursday at 2pm.
Everyone does comment on my small bump but i reckon this is because i'm tall?
Am slightly worried but mostly I feel things are fine, my instinct tells me baby is ok but it can't hurt to get checked out I guess.

Otherwise MW did say baby was engaged and recommended acupuncture for veins/circulation and pelvic pain.
x


----------



## lilly77

ooh we cross posted fox - great bump!!! and ticker ;-)

xx


----------



## hch

fab bump pics girls! i can see your line foxforce!

good luck with 2moro lolley :0 what time is your scan? i have the mw at 130 then from there onto my scan , hope the results are good for you hun x 


my bloody back is aching again! i just cant seem to get a little bit comfortable! this is time when i start moaning! :lol: im so ready now to have this baby! and i have heard the weather is going to be roasting for the next few weeks!! eeeek!


----------



## lolley

Lilly- I am sure everything is fine, but it's good there doing the scan and keeping an eye on you. All these measurments etc sometimes are just more to worry about as all they can do is estimate and Thursday will be here before you know it :flower:


----------



## hch

oo we cross posted lilly! i have been told my bump is small too although was measuring normal last time! im 5ft 9 so have a lot of space for baby to grow in! i think your bump looks fabulous! im sure all will be fine hun at your scan :D some of these cupcake babies are being monkeys already! wahooo for being engaged! im so hoping they will tell me my baby is engaged too!


----------



## lolley

hch- we posted at the same tiime ...

9.50 then i think 10.30 is the consultant and i also have to have some bloods fitted in somewhere for my iron check. Whats your scan for i cant remember?


----------



## hch

my scan is to double check weather baby is breech or not! :)


----------



## hch

hahahaha we are all posting at the same time! :lol:


----------



## foxforce

Oh I'm sure everything is fine Lilly, they like to double check everything which is good, you get to see your lil girl again. No bad thing having a slightly smaller baby, so long as she I active she is happy I would like to think :D Plus they are only estimates
Try not worry although easier said than done :hugs: xx

hch my back has been bad today due to an awful chair at work, eased now I'm home, rib pain starting up now lol Still don't feel ready to say I'm ready to have baby yet.


----------



## lolley

oh for gods sake of course it is :dohh: that must class for the worst baby brain moment ever lol we have all been willing him to turn, i hope he has for you :)


----------



## hch

lolley said:


> oh for gods sake of course it is :dohh: that must class for the worst baby brain moment ever lol we have all been willing him to turn, i hope he has for you :)



:haha::haha::haha: :winkwink:


----------



## hch

by the way ITS JUNE 2MORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hch

i reckon its time to start guessing whos baby is coming first!! 

im going to put myself last! if baby is in the correct position! i do make a habit of being 2 weeks late!


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone. Hch glad you're feeling better. Lilly you sound like you're in agony! gorgeous bumps too. 

Aw great day. Walked and walked from about 12 - 1730. Walked into town, around town, had lunch and then walked home. Feels good. So chuffed I got a Cosy toes from Mamas and papas (strawberry you'll be proud of me lol). It's really cool and Looks like it's part of the buggy. It's purples & greens :) yay. 

Again I didn't get round to packingy hospital bag! How silly. Tomorrow mornings job. :)

8 months pregnant! Good grief! 

Yes you're right hopefully the swelling and spots will go after baby comes along. 

Xxx 

Again


----------



## Ashley2189

have read through all the posts, you guys were so chatty! bumps are looking lovely! does anyone else have days where they are just STARVING? i was hungry all day yesterday. would eat, then in an hour be hungry again. i ended up eating twice AFTER i already had dinner before i went to bed, and honestly could have ate again before going to sleep lol 

can't believe tomorrow is the beginning of june!! OH keeps saying the baby is going to come on his birthday, which is the 4th... THIS SATURDAY! i don't honestly think so, but we'll see! she would only be a few days ahead of being full term. actually, the hospital records have me with my original due date of the 24th, so if they looked at their charts i will be full term on friday lol

OH and I are getting so very excited! He "plays" with the baby everyday, tickling her feet to get a response out of her. We just can't wait to meet her!!! :)


----------



## Itsychik

Chatty ladies today!!

Lolley- fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow! Hopefully baby has turned head down... why do they want a section if baby is estimated above 7lbs? Would you have the option of trying for a vaginal birth is LO is at least head down?

Lilly- Love the name! I love "Ivy Grace" as well, but "Ivy Star" is so unique (I love unique names :)) Are you close to convincing your DH?

Lovely bumps ladies! :) Can't believe we're 36 WEEKS!! When I joined 3rd trimester that just seemed soooooooooooooooooo far away! DH and I can't imagine what it's going to be like with a baby. I still have trouble equating my bump with an actual baby!

My next consultant appt is Friday. We'll be filling out a simple birth plan (mainly wants/don't wants) to keep on file. Anyone have suggestions for important questions or things to have noted?


----------



## Mama Afrika

Wow, I can tell half of us are on maternity leave! Lovely bump pics all around!

Lolley all the best for your scan.

I washed my first load of baby clothes/bedding today, everything looked so cute! I mainly washes neutral clothes as DH is paranoid that the scan was wrong and we'll end up with pink clothes that can't be returned!

Question-does the hospital provide blankets? I was only planning on packing 1 for LO.


----------



## aileymouse

My birth plan is very simple. 
Waterbirth if possible
No drugs unless I ask for them
Natural third stage
Paul to cut the cord.
Vitamin K given to baby.

Just had a total flip out! I've just lost my temper, it's been brewing for a while.
I've just had enough of Paul not helping out. Not appreciating what I do. Him moaning about me snoring cos he needs his sleep (I ended up not sleeping last night cos he was getting stroppy). My dad is coming over to mow the lawn cos Paul won't, there is a pile of washing up on the side from a few days ago (that's all I ask him to do around the house). All he is bothered about is his bloody motorbike track day this friday and going out on the piss on saturday. He never spends time with my and Amber because of his OU course that he always leaves until last minute. Argghhh...and to top it of I have a daughter who just ignores everything I say!

Sorry for the rant, just needed to let that out xx


----------



## lolley

Itsy- baby is head down hun has been from about 28 weeks :) first thing to check is my placenta has moved as it was very low which will stop baby coming down. After that is the sizing because my 1st had shoulder dystocia basically he got stuck in my pelvis long story which to be honest I don't think is good to go into on here for all the 1st time moms to be don't need to hear this close to labour, I hate horrible birth stories :( 

Ailey - :hugs: we all need a blow out every now and again


----------



## Mama Afrika

Ailey sorry you're having a rough time, sometimes men just don't think.


----------



## lilly77

It's JUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: and its such a gorgeous day (so far!) Can't believe it's our month, I'm SO excited to meet this little bambino!! 

We keep wondering what she'll look like... both of us think she'll be born with dark hair, and that she'll eventually have green eyes (DH, MIL, SIL, BIL and my sister all have green eyes - DH has dark hair, I had dark hair when i was born and it all fell out aged 1 and turned blonde!) 
What is everyone's predictions on what baby looks like?
i also think she'll be early now, maybe 26th June. That's my bet!!

Ailey honey, sorry you're having a rough time. Someone needs to slap your DH round the head! :haha: just kidding, but it makes me mad when men don't realise how much WE do and what we go through! I hope he sees sense soon and quits being selfish, you're 8 months pregnant! Hope you sort it out :hug:

Ashley - that would be crazy if your LO came this Saturday, can you imagine! Are you ready for her if she does?!

Itsy - thanks, I love Ivy Star and for the first time have written it on my ticker to get a feel for it. I think it looks so beautiful.. I also think I can get Liam on board, its only a second name after all.

I have my growth scan tomorrow!! Has anyone had one, Itsy did you?? I know this is cheeky if I ask but I wonder if I can ask for a picture? Did it last long and did they let you see the baby on the screen? i have a feeling my LO is absolutely fine, it's probably because i'm carrying so frikkin low that she's measuring small.

Lolley - when is your scan, today? good luck honey xx

Hope everyone has an AMAZING FIRST DAY OF JUNE WOOHOO :yipee:


----------



## foxforce

Morning ladies and yes it's June woohoo! :dance: 

Good luck for the scan today Lolley x

Starglow you must have been shattered after all that walking, there is no way I could have walked for nearly half of what you did I get so achey in my back wish I could though.

Ailey hope you get your dh whipped into shape men sometimes huh, hope you felt better for having a rant, they really don't think sometimes do they if at all!! 

Ashley I was the same yesterday could have just ate all day long but it isn't when I feel particulary hungry just want to eat lol

I am back to feeling tired now I think didn't do much at work yesterday but was shattered last night guess this heat isn't going to help, I think cankles are on the way me thinks! 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## aileymouse

Another busy day for me. I have MW at 12.30, then this afternoon I have a guy coming round to quote for cleaning my carpets. I have to fit in the food shop and house and my sister coming round too.

I have the HV coming tomorrow so I want the house spotless. But I'm so tired cos I wasn't allowed to sleep again last night as Paul was moaning about my snoring....I can't help it. Maybe he should try having his lungs squished up...grrrr

Lilly you may not get a good photo as if she is already engaged you wouldn't see her face xx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Lolley- please excuse my pregnancy brain. I had read your post not 2 seconds before I typed my reply and KNEW that it was the placenta and not baby being breech. What I meant to ask was if the placents has moved, whether you'd have the option of a vaginal birth. (thanks for the explanation despite my stupid question!) :dohh:

Ailey- I agree, we all need a chance to blow up every now and then! Did you vent your frustrations to Paul? How did he react? My DH has made 1 comment about my snoring (to which I assured him he wouldn't hear it if he slept in the spare bedroom... or on the couch!) and that's the last I've heard of it :haha: You could make yours the same offer? ;-)

Lilly- I've had 3 growth scans (30, 32, and 34 weeks) because LO is measuring 3 weeks ahead. 2 were at my mw practice and they gave me 1 picture each time, and the last was at the hospital (with the consultant) and they gave me a picture of LO's hand as he 'waved'. Each time I was able to see the screen and they showed me the measurements as they took them (head, body, and femur/thigh bone). His body was 3 weeks ahead, head 2.5 weeks ahead, and legs were just 1.5 weeks ahead (which they said was fine, since DH and I are relatively short!). Below is one of the pics from the scans (which I might have posted before... LO with his hand in his mouth!)

Ailey and Lolley- good luck with your appointments today!! Lolley, let us know what they say after your scan. fx'd!


----------



## Itsychik

Here is also a pic I took yesterday... 36 week bump!


----------



## aileymouse

Lovely bump itsy.

I haven't spoken to Pul cos he won't listen when I'm in a mood. Very annoying. I will talk to him tonight and tell him what I think....


----------



## strawberry19

o dear Ailey hope your okay!!

just came back from the midwife bump is measuring bang on 36 weeks.. he had been measuring a week ahead so least he slowed down a bit now!lol he has dropped but head is just on the brim of being engaged so hopefully by the next time i see her on the 13th he will be engaged.. had a quick look over birth plan and bits and bobs all happy and healthy glad to be having a straightforward pregnancy!!


----------



## hch

well girls im back! baby is head down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wahooooooo! 2/5 engaged! so pleased cant tell you how relieved iam! no need for scan! iron levels all good although she wasnt best pleased about my bruise! only weird thing is she now doesnt want to see me for 3 weeks! 2 days before im due! oh well hopefully i go into labour before then!


----------



## aileymouse

hch, what great news!!
Just got back from the midwife
Everything is fine with me and baby. She said that baby's head is low and nearly engaging! woop!
We did my birth plan and she said that as Amber's labour was quick this one maybe born at home!! 
I said I'd been getting braxton hicks and she said it's all good signs that I will go into labour on my own this time! yay


----------



## hch

ailey fab news hun! my mw didnt even seem bothered about birth plans! she is leaving it a bit late i think!


----------



## lolley

hch- yaaaaaaayyyyyyy fantastic news :happydance:
but 3 weeks thats just mad????

well i now have a new due date c section is booked for the 22nd. The placenta had moved but after measuring baby the consultant doesnt want to risk her getting stuck and having to have an emergancy section. If i go into labour before then i have to call straight away and they will whisk me into theatre. So at the very latest little one will be here 3 weeks today :) couldn't get a picture as the head is engaged they did try but just ended up being black.
I have midwife appointments every wednesday now until baby is born too.

glad everyone elses appointments went well.


----------



## hch

yay lolley! how fantastic that you have a date :D and your baby girl can make her way into the world the safest way possible :) so you could have the first cupcakes baby! how exciting!


im a bit miffed about the mw tbh! she just said your ok with being seen in 3 weeks time arent you? well like i had a choice really! silly woman!


----------



## strawberry19

aww lolley well atleast you know for deffinate now and have a date and have time to get used to the idea we all know how much you wanted to try not to have a csection but atleast she will get here safely and a planned csection is better than an emergancy one!


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey & hch- glad your appointments went well! Hch- that is a bit odd about your mw wanting to wait another 3 WEEKS. Can you call in the meantime to schedule a closer appointment if anything else comes up before then and you want to talk with her?

Lolley- glad that placenta has moved! Did they give you a weight estimate for your LO? As strawberry said, at least you have a definite date now to look forward to :) How exciting!


----------



## Ashley2189

wow, sounds like everyone's babies are engaging! i'm not sure if they tell us that here, but i have an appointment tomorrow so i guess i'll find out. having weekly appointments and doing non-stress tests at each, plus this week they are starting internal checks for dilation. OH is still convinced baby will be here on Saturday, and honestly that'd be quite alright with me. i don't have anything else really to prepare for the baby, and i know i'm never going to feel "ready". i honestly don't think she's coming anytime soon though!

feels to me like baby has moved position for the first time in WEEKS and i'm a little worried, so i'm glad i'm going in tomorrow. it feels like she's moved back UP instead of heading further DOWN if that makes sense. i've been feeling her legs and feet higher up than I have in a while, unless it's just because she is descending and can stretch her legs out higher now :shrug:



lolly - sorry you have to have a c-section, but like strawberry said, at least it's planned and won't be an emergency section. :hugs:


----------



## Starglow

Wow loads of news on here. Lolley it must be a relief to have a date. Hch great news. Re mw you could always call and book another appointment. You should see her at least every two weeks. 

At last we're putting the cot up and getting everything unboxed this evening. I can't wait! 

I've washed most of bumps clothes now. I don't feel like I have much. I've really kept to baby grows and vests as I didn't want to spend money until I know how big bump will be. Plus most people buy clothes as presents. so I'm being patient lol. 

It was just fab having my baby niece here. Made it very real that bump will be here soon. 

I have midwife apt tomorrow and Saturday the nhs antenatal day. I hope it's good! We don't really need it as we've done the NCT course. Im hoping the breast feeding afternoon part and hospital tour will be worth it. 

Gonna walk into town later for a few bits. Make the most of the sunshine and then hubby collecting me on his way home from work. I think one way is enough today lol. 

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## foxforce

Great news hch you must be so relieved, after my last mw appoint last week its 3 weeks (38 weeks) until I see my mw, which I was shocked at as I have even discussed pain relief, birth plan or anything to do with my stay in hospital which I find strange with it being my first child :shrug: I rang the mw team up to query it and they said they would get my mw to call me back - I'm still waiting.

Ailey great news on your appoint, hope everything went smoothly yesterday as you seemed busy! 

Strawberry good news baby is on way to being engaged.

Lolley sorry you need a section but you know your baby is in the best hands with how things are, you may be the first here to have your cupcake :D

Lilly hope your scan goes well

Itsy lovely pic and scan :flower: 

My last day at work today!! YAY :happydance: Going to be a gorgeous hot day today unfortunately its forecast not to last - until Saturday so try make the most of it! Shame I'm not at home to wash rest of baby's clothes.


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce have a fab last day hun xxx


----------



## foxforce

Thanks Starglow, just need your time to come now! Is Itsy still working also?


----------



## Starglow

I'm not sure. Well at least I have this week off and limited work the fallowing 2 weeks but yes I'd love to be finished completely now. Just trying to get everything ready now so I don't have to worry while I'm working. It's kinda crazy knowing she could come any time. I want my lo to keep getting fatter and have some chill time before she arrives. I think I've been running on adrenaline while my family were staying. Coming crashing down now but getting on with house work etc. 

Have fun xxxxxx


----------



## lilly77

Lolley - sorry you have to have a section but great news that it's all booked in and at least won't be emergency c-section which I can imagine is worse! And yes you'll probably be the first cupcakes baby woohoo!!! So strange you know exactly when LO is going to come! At least you can be prepared.

Itsy thanks for info re your growth Scans... and great bump!! 

Hch thats GREAT news your LO has turned!! yay for you!!

Foxforce have a lovely last day at work, bet you can't wait til the end of today :winkwink:

I;ve been having lots of pelvic pain and back pain the last few days. My mom's convinced labour is imminent for me but I really hope not - my baby shower's on Sat and i'm supposed to be working from the 15th until the 21st!!!! to be honest I don't think i'll do all the days at work, if I can just manage the 15-18th i'll be happy.

I'm in oxford at the moment at my parents house but leaving for london in a few hours - my scan's at 2.30pm - excited! 

It;s a gorgeous day here too and forecast to be HOT in london this weekend, which works out great as its my baby shower and we're having it at this lovely bar/restaurant in crouch end where i live - it has a fab outside garden.

hope everyone has a great day
:yipee: :yipee:


----------



## foxforce

Yep Starglow you take it as easy as possible whilst trying to get things done and make the most of your last few days off at least your work is limited. :flower:

Lilly my pelvic/groin pain eased off which I'm glad just get a little stiffness, lets hope your lil girl holds on a little longer than your mum thinks! Your baby shower should be great on Saturday, super timing with the weather too :coolio:


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!!

Foxforce- enjoy your LAST DAY!! My mat leave started this week, so Mon - Wed I was (mostly) free this week :) Just finishing up some things at home I hadn't gotten to yet. It's a wonderful feeling to be on leave though! Are you doing anything at work to celebrate?

Starglow- we're the same re: clothes for LO. We only have like 10 little bodysuits or outfits total, but figure that's what people are most likely to bring with them (plus my mother is coming to visit in 3 weeks and she's warned me that she's bringing a suitcase full!)

Lilly- good luck with your scan today! Let us know how it goes :)

Today is a public holiday in NL and there are tons of things going on (a nearby city/village is having an "American Day" which I think would be funny to go to, so we'll be there all afternoon) and out tonight with BIL/SIL to see the new Pirates movie. I've heard mixed reviews, but I'm hoping we enjoy it (and that sitting in the theatre won't be too awful!)


----------



## hch

thanks for the replies girls! 


lily i hope your scan goes well :)

itsy fab pics hun! 

foxforce im glad im not the only one who has to wait 3 weeks! i think its a bit slack to be honest but there is nothing i can do apart from pester the labour ward if i feel something isnt right! what i was more annoyed with was i had told her i wanted a home birth (im not having one anymore) and she hasnt said anything about it! i just feel like she isnt interested! she didnt even have her measuring tape to measure the fundal height! :dohh: i hope you have a fab last day at work! :flower:

i started my epo today and at the weekend im off to get my clary sage oil! OMFG im full term on saturday! i cant tell you how excited iam to meet my little boy!


----------



## strawberry19

o god i forgot about full term crap thats only next week eeeeeeeeeeek :)


----------



## Starglow

It's great to get to full term but let's hope our little cupcakes stay where they are. They are safer inside till nearer our due dates. 

Omg never ending baby washing happening. Just done all the sheets for cot and Moses basket, along with bumps bath towels. 

Itsychik how lovely your mum is bring a suitcase of baby wear with her. Exciting to see it all. 

Lilly it's rubbish you're in so much pain. Yes if you're bot up to the work don't force yourself. It's not worth it. Believe me if I'm not up to working I won't be! Our health is more important and we have to listen to our bodies. 

Btw Ailey , I wrote a long post the other day to you after your row With your other half and lost the post :( hope everything is ok now and you've managed a chat with him. 

I'm getting through the housework at a silly slow rate lol


----------



## Starglow

Oh hch ...... Forgot to say none of the hypno stuff opened apart from the introduction but don't worry. I think it's quite late now to start. I'll find some relaxing music and just focus on my breathing etc. But thankyou so much for sending it xxxx


----------



## hch

oh no :( i can try and send again if you want it hun , just let me know x


----------



## Starglow

No please dont worry Hun. Great to hear your lo has moved. Xxx


----------



## lolley

wow lots of posts this morning...

Thank you all for the positivity :flower:
I am not convinced i will be the 1st, hch and lily are both getting the shooting pains which i was told yesterday is getting the cervix ready and hch is now 3/5 engaged my bet is either of you go first :)

Lilly - hope the scan today goes well

Foxforce - enjoy your last day

starglow - i hope your not doing too much it is half term after all :)

hch - i cant get over your midwife i think i remember you having problems with her before? Can you call the midwife team and ask, tell them you dont even have a birth plan and your full term this sat i would be so mad!!!!

Ashley - baby can stretch more as it goes down further they get a little bit more room i have been having lots of rib kicks which i wasn't getting before.

itsy - they didnt give me an estimate of babies weight now, they just said if it follows the same rate of growth will be about 8lbs. Have a good afternnon and evening out.


----------



## foxforce

Itsy no not doing anything to celebrate, just not being here is good enough! Hope you are enjoying your time off so far x

hch yes its so damn frustrating, it annoys me most that the appointments are so rushed which I think is why my birth plan/pain relief has not even been mentioned, I can totally understand you being annoyed when you want a home birth, maybe you should ring them and say your not happy as you haven't any arrangements in place for it and that you aren't seeing them again until your due!


----------



## strawberry19

lots of posts!! can tell were all nearly off work now! chatty bunch!! lots more pressure of lo pushing himself down today so hopefully he is starting to engage as he is just sat at the brim whatever that means!! i havent done alot today... more washing poor house looks like chinese laundrette i cant wait to move and have a garden! just got to save up for deposit etc again! only thing i hate about private renting!


----------



## strawberry19

:dohh: have had to get the breastpads out girls ..... :lol: oh joys of pregnancy leaky friggin boobs!! :dohh: how random that was!!


----------



## Ashley2189

girls, i am EXHAUSTED! wasn't able to fall asleep till around midnight, woke up at 4:30, and couldn't go back to sleep. Went to my recliner around 6:30, fell asleep for like half an hour, struggled to go back to sleep, slept another half hour then finally got up to get ready for my appointment. I'm not dilated yet, but baby is doing well. They hook me up to the machine every week and monitor her heart rate for about 15 minutes. i just realized they didn't even measure my fundal height this appt though or feel around for baby's position, which they usually do. 

back pain is killing me, contractions are annoying, still getting those shooting pains in my cervix every now and then, and getting occasional cramp-like pain. i'm SO ready for this little girl to make her way out! ....'till i'm in labor then i'm going to be wanting her to stay in! LOL :)


----------



## strawberry19

:lol: aww ashley thats true my friend was telling me yesterday when she had her girl she wantted her out so badly but then went into labour wanted her to stay in there and even asked the midwife if she could go home :lol:


----------



## Ashley2189

yeah, OH was the one who said to me last night that I'm going to want to keep her in once I'm in labor! makes sense, I'm sure I'm going to be terrified lol

my breasts haven't leaked at all. i have tiny amounts of crusty stuff in them sometimes and clean it up then try to squeeze anything out lol :blush:

a friend of mine has lifted my spirits a bit. I posted on facebook about my "sleep" pattern lately and she said that was EXACTLY how she was about a week before she gave birth to her first. FINGERS CROSSED! :thumbup:


----------



## lilly77

hi girls - well back from my scan!!!

Baby is totally normal!! She is bang on average for weight.. she currently weighs in at 6 lb 2 (2.8kg). They reckon she'll be about 7lb which is great :happydance: Everything is measuring great - legs slightly ahead, abdominal circ average, all average APART FROM HER HEAD WHICH IS MASSIVE!!!

I know!!!!

Terrifying!! explains the intense pressure/swelling and shooting pains i've been getting, AND all the varicose veins! She's in the top top percentile of the head circ, they basically said it's 'very round' (!!!) She's head down but she's back to back which is not great for labour. so now i am so happy she's ok, but shitting myself for labour! My DH has a giant head so i am blaming this all on him!

I remember with DS he was measuring behind on the head circ... and i was worried my baby would have a pin head! he did have a small head but he's all evened out now. 

I got a pic, not a great one as her face was all squished up to my anterior placenta - but she turned her head slightly and we managed to 'kind of' see her face.. i'll load it up later as i have to rush out again now.

xx


----------



## lolley

ashley and lilly glad you appointments went well

everyone seems to be doing great :thumbup:

I have finally finished my kitchen thank goodness i am officially shattered, it has taken 2 days but is sparkling from top to bottom and i now have a shelf with bottles etc on and a space where the steriliser is going :)


----------



## aileymouse

glad your scan went well lilly!

Starglow take it easy at work x

I had the HV come round today, she basically gave me a load of info leaflets and took down a bit of family background, talked through benefits of breast feeding and the support after baby. 
She knew how to talk for england! 
It was a bit crazy here as Paul was outside with his mate sorting out their bikes for the trackday, then my friend came round with her 2 kids. I said to her it's not normally this busy here!

So anyway Paul and I had a long chat last night, cleared the air etc. and he is away this evening in wales as he has said trackday tomorrow. So it's peacefully right now.

My inlaws are so lovely, they have offered to buy the wallpaper for our front room and they are coming round saturday to hang it. It's gonna look great. 

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Starglow

Glad appointments all went well :)

Omg I'm actually wrecked! It gets to a point where I litterally can't carry on and have to put my feet up. I was out and walking about for about 2.5 hours. I refunded my primark nighties and bought more in bhs instead as they're a better fit on me. 

The cot is up, mattress sheet on, mobile attached, stickers on wall, Moses basket all sorted. We have a major space issue! We've got an awful lot of decluttering of cupboards to do in order to fit everything in ( and we have a pretty large 2 bed apartment). It's mainly because oh insists on keeping the spare room as a spare room to accommodate guests till Christmas. So flipping annoying! We could have all bumps things set up in her room giving us a lot more living space. Arg. 

The cot top changing board doesn't work for me :( it's too high when it's on the cot. Gonna see if mothercare will at least exchange it for a gift voucher. So it's gonna be changing baby on our bed on the changing mat. Luckily we bought a nappy changing storage box to hold everything. I really wanted a proper changing area but hey ho I'll just keep an entire room empty to accommodate guests! ( I sound like a bitch and of course I want family to stay but i'd also like to have the room for every day ) 

Nice to have everything out tho. Just the bouncer to unbox I think. 

Wonder if my mw will tell me baby's size and weight this time. I don't see how as age has nothing but a dopler. 

And I wonder what health vistitor will be like. Anyone had one visit then yet?


----------



## Starglow

Ailey we cross posted. Gonna go read yours now lol


----------



## hch

awwww thats fab news about your scan lilly! :)

starglow put you feet up and have a cuppa! sounds like youhave been very busy! 

strawberry i have never had leaky boobs until after baby has been born! hope its not to embarrassing ! i remember when mine leaked and i had NO breast pads on! such an attractive look! :lol:


im sat bouncing on my ball as i have loads of pressure in my back! my ball is so comfy!


----------



## hch

ailey im glad you and paul had a chat and cleared the air :)

i wonder if my HV will come before i give birth?


----------



## hch

oo has anyone started taking the epo yet? i started mine today , im on 2 capsules a day aswell as the rlt :)


----------



## Starglow

What's epo? Not using rtl yet. 

Oohhh this is weird lying in bed with the cot beside me lol. 

Ailey - did your hv look around your place at all? It doesn't bother me at all just interested. They all seem to vary so much. 

The washing machine has been going all day! Ive finally got my little case out for hospital. Everything is lobbed in there at the mo but I'll get it packed properly tomorrow. 

Ahhhhhh my belly button Is trying to go flat. So strange! 

Strawberry - leaky nipples must be weird. 

Night all. Sleep well xxx

Ps Lilly what's the verdict with your new name. Have u convinced oh yet? ( I think you're naming her after me lol) 

Pps - if a pink nighty with a cupcake pattern had fitted me i'd have bought it for hospital today hehe!


----------



## lilly77

Starglow said:


> Ps Lilly what's the verdict with your new name. Have u convinced oh yet? ( I think you're naming her after me lol)

hahaha Yes I guess I am!! Hmm I think I'll convince DH, showed him my ticker and how adorable it looks, he's not saying outright no way yet!

So in love with my little bambino, I can't wait to meet her :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Lilly glad your scan went so well and great news on dh loving your lo's name

Ailey sounds like your very busy too, glad the hv visit went well and your cleared the air

Strawberry aarggh that must be strange, I haven't leaked yet but had little bit of crusty bits in the earlier days. 

It is strange having the cot up isn't it Starglow, we had our up in our room since Jan time I think so I'm used to it now we are storing things in it like the bouncer and bedding. Mothercare should exchange your cot top changer as I believe they have a good policy on returns, shame it's too high. 
EPO is Oil Of Evening Primrose.
I have starflower oil hch I took one day before last they are 500mg equivalent of 1000mg epo and forgot yesterday, have also forgot to take RLT last two days also :blush: Should remember now I'm at home!

Lolley wow your been organised, I really need to have a kitchen/oven/fridge clean out now I'm off work. 

My ankles have been swelling these last couple of days, I think the heat is the factor with that, not too badly noticable yet just to me and dh.

Well it's going to be a super sunny hot day today so we're going food shopping this am and mum and dad are coming over to sunbathe and have bbq here in our garden and going to stay over so they can enjoy a drink, going to probably go washing mad also and get baby's bedding washed :D Hayfever eurrghhh it's bad today! Prob as I've has all upstairs windows open all night!

Hope you all have good days today, enjoy the weather :coolio: xx


----------



## Starglow

Ah sounds like a lovely day foxforce. Yes of course epo - baby brain lol. 

One of my students is finishing her training in massage. With her tutor she's making me up some concoction of oils for hubby to massage me with when contractions start. Brings on a quicker labour according to them. Dying to see what they put together :)
I'm done in today. Pain hv is coming. Luckily hubby will be home to see mw With me. Thunk I'll need a sleep before friends arrive tonight. We're too tired to cook so ordering in pizza. 

Oh foxforce my ankles and hands have been really swollen this whole trimester. And noticed by everyone lol. My wedding rings won't even go near my nuckle :( 
Hope yours calms down. 

Better get ready. back later x


----------



## aileymouse

No, starglow, she wasn't interested in the house. 
She said it was cos all of the baby P stuff that they do visits before the baby is born, just to make sure you have a supportive network of friends and family. Which she said it sounds like I have :thumbup:

Another busy day again today! got a friend and her 2 boys coming over this mornng then going to my parents this evening as my auntie and uncle are down. Got a few calls to make and hopefully get 2 new tyres on my car.
I thought maternity leave was for resting!?

xxx


----------



## strawberry19

its sooooooooo warm!!!! i usually have no problems sleeping but last night was way too hot ive been up since 5 this morning doing not alot!! even made oh breakfast before he went to work!.. that never happens im usually still asleep when he goes! 

r..e leaky boobs luckily i was at home on my own very weird though :lol:

my midwife said something about the hv coming said the hv will be in contact but i havent heard anything :/ keeping the house clean at all times by looks of the posts on here sometimes they just randomly turn up! although i dont think id let them in if they randomly turnt up lol i dont let anyone in who i dont recognise ... plus side of living in the flat i supose can see who is at the downstiars door before i buzz them in!


----------



## Starglow

Well the housework is done and I'm sitting down for 10 mins before hv arrives. Wish hubby was here with me. It's typical I'm shattered right now when she's coming. (obviously I'd be doing housework anyway but I'd spread it out over the day rather than cramming it in before 11). Found it hard to get up today. I've not had a single lie in all half term. Sunday will be the only one. 

Strawberry it's boiling today. I'm in a floaty skirt and sweating like mad. !!!! I was awake at 6 when hubby left work. Boo! 

Better go x


----------



## hch

i have just gutted my kitchen again! bleached all the cupboards and got the steriliser and everything out! washed all the bottles and now they are sitting in my cupboards waiting to be used! house is all clean down stairs now im off to clean the bathroom! im also keeping the house tidy incase i get a random visit although mw hasnt mentioned anything! hope your appointment goes well starglow :) im sat in a vest and leggings and im boiling , i dont want to venture outside!


----------



## Itsychik

What a chatty bunch! I came back and saw that I've missed 4 pages since yesterday!

Glad everyone seems to be doing well and that appointments have been going well :)

Lilly- My LO's head is in the 95th percentile, so I totally feel you on the head worries!! Dh thinks it's great and happily commented, "see? he got that from me!" HA. Yea, thanks a lot!

Had a good day yesterday... saw the new Pirates movie (wasn't super impressed) and had back pain throughout the movie but it could have been worse.

Have an appointment with the consultant today... planning on discussing birth plan and asking some questions. Afterwards we're going to buy some last things for baby (crib sheets, baby bath, diapers, etc) and tonight having a BBQ :)

Lolley and hch- great job with all the cleaning!! I'm feeling inspired :)

Starglow- I hope you and the rest of the U.K. ladies (and Ashley! B/c it's probably REALLY hot in FL!) are managing OK in the heat! I haven't had any issues with it so far (fx'd)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Itsychik

Oh yea, and strawberry.. re: breast leakage... I haven't had any actual 'leaks' but just a few drops that have been happening since 28 weeks (and as someone else mentioned, I can squeeze them and drops will come out of both, but nothing that's actually been 'leaking' at other times). Glad you were at home though and not somewhere else!


----------



## Starglow

Hey ladies..
Well hv was here for nearly 90 mins. She was lovely. Was very impressed with our home. I'm so glad we got the cot and everything set up in our room last night as she was really impressed. She liked my ideas on routine with new baby etc. She delved into family history, careers, breast feeding, advice on having a second child, local support networks, future appointments with her and on and on. 

I'm always really tired the days I see my midwife. I wonder if it's because I get anxious? 
No reason to at all! 2 hours to myself now thank goodness.

Friends aren't coming till 8 pm which is pretty late. They're depending on a babysitter.

Baby girl was been moving loads today yay x

Hch......... Lol you're gonna clean your house away lol. X


----------



## lilly77

hi everyone :flower:

Here;s a pic of my little girl's face - she turned away from my placenta for a second and we managed to grab a shot, but it doesn't look like a baby's face to me! I still can't tell what she'll look like, although if those are cheekbones I can see she definitely inherited them from DH!

Itsy thanks, glad i'm not the only one!! i'm especially worried about head size because my MW has already mentioned we need to keep my pushing stage short during labour because of my veins. So a large head is really worrying.. i'm going to really push a consultant app at my 38 week check because I don't want to be bursting any veins during labour! 

I don't have a HV coming, Starglow your one sounded lovely!

It's hot in London but I am so used to the heat having grown up in a hot country and living in arizona too!! So i'm loving this weather :happydance:

My baby girl has also been moving around lots the last few days, can't wait to meet the little (or not!!) thing!

Can you all believe we're FULL TERM next week!!! YAY!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110602-00419.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## strawberry19

glad it went well hun!!

so after that post this morning i did randomly get a hv turn up she was from a different area but my midwife had wrote my number down wrong and as they couldnt get hold of me they were getting concerned!! luckily housewas spotless and she was lovely!! she spoke about same things as yours did starglow didnt snoop around the house at all gave me lots of leaflets and info to read!! she was also very impressed that i want to breastfeed and use cloth nappies .. she said i was the first person she had see for a while to mention either and was impressed :)


----------



## strawberry19

lovely pic lilly :)

does seem crazy we are all nearly full term eeeeek


----------



## Starglow

How funny Strawberry after is chatting about health visitors lol. That's mad! 

Yeah mine didn't snoop. It was more she was really interested to be shown around and see the place lol. I'm glad we've done our home up tho this last few months and have made the most of what we've got. 

Better go fill in my birth plan for mw. I'm putting that i'm open minded depending on what I need at the time. Make a plan lol!!!!!!!!!!! Unless you're really against something or you've already had a baby I don't see how we can possibly know until we're there experiencing it.


----------



## strawberry19

yeah my birth plan is quite vague!! lol not alot on it im booked into the birth centre anyway where there are no epidurals but ive wrote that i would really like to avoid having one and use more natural methods ive put that i want to be able to be up and moving around freely as i dont like laying on my back and use the pool if its available, apart from that and where it asks about feeding baby etc theres not an aweful lot on it!!


----------



## Starglow

Yep sounds good Strawberry. 

The way I see it I'm open minded. At home hopefully I'll have baths or showers, hubby massage me, tens machine and just try and relax as much as I can breathing through the contractions. 
Then at hospital if I need gas and air fine. If I need an epidural as I can't cope with the pain then I'll do it. If it's a long labour and I'm badly in need of a rest I'll take pethadine. That depends tho as it effects baby and they'll only give it To u if you're at least 4 hours away from baby being born. Takes 4 hours to leave your system. 

I agree I don't want to be on my back. I'd prefer to be upright on a chair leaning forward or up and about. But then it all depends. Lol. 

Wish we could know how it's all going to be and what we'll need at the time. No control over this so just have to relax and focus on doing our best. 

I want to ask mw about this injection after birth to stop heavy bleeding. Also the vitamin k to be given to baby after birth and if my hospital deliver breech babies and turning the baby (don't want that) before labour.


----------



## strawberry19

hopefully she will be in the right position for you when the time comes think it varies on hospital to hospital i know my oh's aunty gave birth to a breech baby naturally but that was years ago! 

do agree just have to rela x ive spoke to a few people and theyve said being uptight or worried and scared will only make it worse when it comes to it.. hense why im really not worrying about it at all ... yet


----------



## lilly77

I don't really have a birth plan, well not a specific one anyway. I'd love to start off in the birth centre and be in the pool, but I reckon like last time I'll get out and ask for an epi. Want to steer clear of pethidine/diamorphine but may try gas and air for the 1st time IF I'm not being sick! Only thing I'm worried about now is pushing a big head out, otherwise I'm pretty relaxed about labour and will just go with the flow! I'm REALLY excited to meet this little bean and can't believe she's only 3 wks away!!
I wonder if any of us will go massively overdue?!


----------



## hch

> I wonder if any of us will go massively overdue?!


:lol: im betting on me!


----------



## strawberry19

:lol: i really dont want to end up going too overdue .. want him here now :)


----------



## Starglow

Back from mw. All good with baby. Still head down. Not engaged yet but she said it can happen from next week till 2 hours before having her. Just depends how much room she's got. When they measure from top of bump to pubic bone she measures smaller.... So at 36 weeks she should measure 36cm but is always 1-2cm below. Today 34 cm but midwife not worried. Tvstill makes me smile when I hear her heart beating away.

Mothercare took the changer back thank goodness. 

Anyone thinking about nursing bra's? Shop assistant said it's best to hold out till 37-38 weeks if I can. 

I started tying this hours ago thinking I'd have time to chill but no been busy getting things ready for tonight. Boo. 

Right I'll pop back when I can. X


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly77 said:


> I wonder if any of us will go massively overdue?!

ooh i hope not! it better not be me though, with all this speculation about how early i think she's going to be! lol it would really suck that everyone is planning on me going early then end up being a week late! i don't think i could stand 5 more weeks of being pregnant though tbh. 

starglow - i've bought ONE nursing bra, it's a wireless one and very elastic so it actually fits me now (even though it's a full cup larger than what i wear) and has room to expand. Just a starter bra to take to the hospital with me until i figure out what size i'm going to need. throughout the pregnancy i've only gone from a 32A to a 34B, not much difference, and I have absolutely no idea how much bigger I'll get once the milk comes in.

had to share this with you - there was a thread (that i can't find now) where someone was offering to edit photos you took of your bump at home. she did a really great job on a few of mine, but this one's my absolute favorite.
 



Attached Files:







ash8.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## strawberry19

awww thats lovely :) 

ive brought 2 to pack in hosp bag i havent grown massively over pregnancy so have brought slightly bigger they have lots of room in them so atleast il have something for then there is nowhere around here to get measured and i dont fancy a drive to plymouth anytime soon to get to mothercare or somewhere


----------



## lilly77

morning everyone

Well i'm in a total grumpy mood today :cry: Woke up at 4am for a wee and just couldn't get back to sleep at all! Have been tossing and turning until 8am.... GRR. And its my baby shower today, the one day i wanted to feel happy and refreshed. Its amazing what lack of sleep does to you.. I'm really tired.

I've bought 2 nursing bras - I was 34B before and now i'm 36D - the cups have a lot of give as I know i'll go up one maybe two cup sizes when the milk comes in. They're stretchy wireless ones so really comfy.
So strange the milk only comes in at day 3 or 4 after giving birth, i remember being really shocked at that the first time! And your boobs go like ROCKS!

Ashley - me too! absolutely everyone's been saying i'll be early so if I go over I'll be really surprised, and annoyed... I'm so expecting her to be here in June, not July!

Starglow glad your MW app went well - you measured same as me fundal height -34 weeks. I don't think they're very accurate are they!

I better get my smiley face on for my shower, I just wish I didn't feel so tired :-( 
Its a lovely day here though :flower:

hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Lilly- have a GREAT time at your baby shower today!! I'm sure once you're able to shower and get a little refreshed you'll start to feel better. Especially once everyone comes by to celebrate :) Enjoy!

Starglow- I'm the same as Ashley... I've bought two nursing bras, mainly to 'get me through' the first week or so. They're both stretchy, and one is kind of like a sportsbra so it's not restricting at all and has lots of room in case my size changes a lot in the first couple of weeks. I have no idea what to expect, but I'm hoping my size doesn't change TOO much (I was about a D cup pre-pregnancy... and depending on the store am a DD/E now... :blush: otherwise I won't even know where to buy bras from!)

Had my appointment yesterday with the consultant. They tried to do another growth scan but baby is engaged (yay!) so they couldn't get any measurements of his head because it is too low. He's also apparently moved to a different side (used to have his back to my right, now his back is to my left side) but he's face-down which is also apparently a good thing. I know it's still technically possible to go massively overdue, but after the appointment yesterday DH and I are REALLY hoping he'll come in the next couple weeks! That would be awesome! (_trying_ not to get my hopes up though!)

Hope everyone else has lovely weather today :) It's beautiful here!


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Glad to hear your hv visits went well, but 90 mins wow I hope mine doesn't stay that long!!

Lilly have a great time at your baby shower, I'm sure you'll feel better once you get there, I was awake at 5am due to our dog hearing my mum go to the bathroom, he thought it was time we all got up!! :( I eventually got up at 8am but didn't manage to get much sleep.

Ashley lovely photo, I did see the thread but I didn't have an appropiate photo to let her use unfortunately.

Starglow glad mw visit went well, I can tell my lo hasn't engaged yet for sure head is down but a little to the left, easy to tell when it gets hiccups lol I have one nursing bra but going to get measured in next two weeks as my bras don't always feel comfortable at the moment when sat, whether thats due to the rib pain I don't know, I've gone from 34C to 36DD

Great news Itsy on your lo engaging! 

Weather has turned here, cooler windy and cloudy :( would have been nice to have another nice day as we got enough bbq things for today also, oh well have to improvise for dinner! I've just done the front lawn and tired myself out so having a break then get some lunch.

Hope you all have a good saturday xx


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all! Been so busy today! Been out and bought a new patio set, so I've built that. 
I've done 2 loads of washing, hung it out and packed it away.
MIL has wallpapered the front room, So now I've just been getting all that straight again.
Cooked dinner all ready. 
Gonna have a bath and chill tonight.

Lilly Hope you are having a lovely day x

I've got two nursing bras already. they fit ok now, so I'm not going to buy anymore, will see how it goes after baby. 
I would recommend night time bras too as I found that pressure from sleeping made my boos leak like mad, so I needed breastpads at night xx


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone,

Thanks for posting about nursing bra's. I'll go get fitted in Mothercare next week some time. The stretchy type sound ideal really. 

Lilly I hope your baby shower is going well and cheered you up. You must he shattered after such an early start.

Itsy great news baby is engaged! I can't believe we're all so far along now. Feels really nice.

So today......... Oh dear oh dear..... We went to the NHS antenatal class. It was pretty much dreadful. 18 people in a tiny room with the most boring midwife ever and a lovely student midwife who I chatted to. The midwife spent more time attempting to squish a doll into a bag to demonstrate the baby in fluid lol. It was good to know ( only cause I asked) that's dads can stay the whole time so no visiting hours for them. I think that' s great. The only other thing of any use was being shown which doorbell to ring if we arrive after 9 pm when the main door is locked. We got a tour of the maternity unit too which was what i wanted. We spoke to the midwife after that and explained we'd done the nct course and she understood there was no point in us staying on to hear about pain relief options and breast feeding. And we left. We felt like we'd bunked off school lol.

I came away after the tour feeling nervous. I really didnt like the maternity dept at all :( I know I may only be there one to three nights but yuck. As soon as I got home I looked up private care as an alternative but there's none near me . I suppose I'm just gonna have to make sure we dim the lights and hope I get one of the two larger rooms with ensuite..otherwise the rooms are smaller with shared bathrooms next door. We only saw a larger room and it wasn't best. I've no birthing centres or anything near me. 
Seriously i might ask about a home birth but for sure I'll be staying at home for as long as I can providing everything is ok.. We can book a private room when we go into hospital on the day which is £80 for after birth. I like this idea then it would be nice to share a room with up to 3 others and perhaps meet new mums in the same boat.

I'll stop going on. Lol

We've been asleep since lunchtime today. How nice to do nothing for a change. BBQ later and just for us.

Oh hah remember I had those guests staying when I was 5 months and she was a flipping nightmare. Hubby informed me that he wants to come and stay this month...... I'm like noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I really couldn't bare to have anyone staying now......it means I can't fully relax. Wouldn't be so bad as he'd be on his own and easy going but I don't want anyone in my home for a proper stay. Boo

Ok a tired starglow leaving you Now. Hope you're having a lovely day everyone x


----------



## Ashley2189

Lilly - hope your shower went well!

not sure if i'll be on much in the next cpl days, i posted on the main board about this excruciating rib pain i developed over night. i wish i could wrap my torso to keep my ribs together. hopefully it'll go away as suddenly as it came on.


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Ailey- How does your front room look? You must be excited to have the wall paper finished!

Starglow- sorry to hear you weren't impressed with the maternity ward :( What was it exactly that you didn't like? The look of the place itself? The staff? If you can't find anything else, then I hope it turns out better than you expect!
--And when you went to the bf'ing information... did you find that helpful? DH and I are going to an information evening on Tuesday but I'm not sure what to expect...

Ashley- I haven't seen your post on the main board, but I'm sorry to hear about the rib pain! Is it any better now? Is/was it all over or in a centralized place on your ribs? I hope you were able to get some sleep!

Today we're putting the 'finishing touches' in the nursery (hanging up the curtains, making up the bed, etc). It will be nice to have everything done!

Hope you all have a great Sunday!


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, I would talk to your midwife about your concerns of the labour ward, maybe a home birth might be a better option? x

Ashley, hope you rib pain isn't too bad x

Isty, have fun finishing off the nursery, show us some pics when it's done ;)

Here are some pics of what we have been doing in the house
This is our bedroom
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1060621.jpg
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1060623.jpg

And this is our front room. All the other walls are cream.
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1060627.jpg


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey- I LOVE your bedroom! I only wish I could get DH to consent to purple wall paper! If I were single I'd choose something exactly like that.

Enjoy your new front room also! I love looking around our house after we've changed something :) It's a great feeling!


----------



## aileymouse

Ha, my husbands favourite colour is purple too so it's win win! I don't think it's too girly either. He's ok with it :thumbup:


----------



## lilly77

Morning :kiss:

Well you were all right I did have a lovely day and totally forgot my tiredness once i was there! I'm SO touched by everyone's generosity, I got so much stuff for LO, she's the most spoilt girl ever and she's not even here yet :haha:
It was such a beautiful day, but the room I hired was stifling hot so we were outside in the garden the whole day. It was so lovely... my mom's put all the pics up on FB already!

Ashely i'm sorry about your rib pain, i don't know about that at all,,,maybe call your dr? 

Ailey great pics of your house! 

Itsy fab news re your baby being engaged :happydance: sounds like he may come early?

Starglow, sorry you're not feeling the maternity ward. Its understandable, this is the biggest thing we'll do in our lives and we want it to be somewhere nice! We have an amazing birth centre at our hospital but they only have 5 rooms so if they're all busy we're stuck on the labour ward which is like a victorian mental institution :haha: 

I'm also wanting to pay for a private room after the birth, its £100 here. I have no interest in the post natal ward with 10 other women and babies crying all through the night! Maybe i'm a snob about it but i had a private room with DS and it was amazing especially to be in peace and quiet with my baby. In the post natal wards at visiting times it's just mental and totally overrun, even my MW said the PN wards are massively understaffed with 2 MW's per 16 women. London hospitals are so busy as it is.. so may be different elsewhere.

I'm going to take some pics of our bedroom/nursery and put them up today. Our room is quite small but i feel we've maximised the space and we have double doors leading out to a balcony which makes it feel bigger. Our cot looks tiny but it's a space saver one til 18 months, the only one that would fit in our room!


----------



## Starglow

Hi 

Ashley I hope your pain eases soon. I'll read your post after this. Sending hugs

Lilly, how did your baby shower go? Hope you got a good sleep last night.

Ailey...doesnt it feel great to get our homes decorated. I love your bedding too.

Itsy.... The hospital staff seemed lovely, just the actual wards seemed out dated and yuck. But it's two mins from my home and think that'll give me the confidence to stay at home for as long as I can before booking in there. I could go to one of the top hospitals in London which is a 30 min drive from me but I'll see. 

Hubby and I slept loads of yesterday and then all night. We have a day to ourselves today so we'll walk later and just chill out. I need to buy a roll on deodorant for hospital, some very simple shower gel ( been told baby wants to smell their mum and not to wash with a strong scented shower gel to help with breast feeding). Then I'll properly pack my hospital bag.....it's just all thrown in at the mo lol

Last day of half term...can't believe it. It's flown by cause I've been so busy. 2 more weeks of light work and I'm done. I so need my hair doing lol and I'm holding out till my first day of maternity leave as a treat but oooooooohhhhhhh my roots are bad! Lol can't wait to be pampered.

Have a lovely day everyone. Hope you and bumps are doing well xxx


----------



## Starglow

Lilly we cross posted. So glad your shower was fab. Lucky you with all the new pressies.

The private room for me is £80...... might just do it. Visiting hours are restricted to 2-4 and 6-8 at my local apart from dads who can be there all the time. But looking at the wards of maximum 4 ladies....they all had their curtains drawn around them........ Bit strange. There's only 8 labour rooms. My health visitor said she hoped my baby came in June cause there's a massive baby boom this July and august. So a few days early would be great. There's only 2 private rooms available but we were told they'd accommodate us privately somewhere. I think while learning to breastfeed a private room would be bliss but we're gonna decide on the day. Can't book it till the day anyway.

I want to take pics of our room too. I'll do it later x


----------



## lilly77

Ooh yes we cross posted Starglow!

Ok some pics!!!

Well here's photo of our room..we know the cot is near the window but we have blackout curtains and double glazing and the cot's not right next to it - at first i'm moving the cot right next to our bed, which is on the other side of the room. This morning I've already re-done the shelves so it does look a bit different than this pic, and also we got given a gorgeous mobile which I haven't put up yet.

I've included a pic of our balcony too (one with my sister in the pic!!), as that's been my 'maternity leave project' and we've just bought lights, a bench and all the flowers! So nice to have some outside space in London. We're near 3 amazing parks but sadly no garden of our own... bummer in this gorgeous weather!!

Also included one of my baby shower yesterday, I'm sat next to SIL and MIL at the back!
And the blonde boy is my little boy Kai!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







securedownload-1.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 11









securedownload-3.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 10









securedownload-2.jpg
File size: 69.4 KB
Views: 10









securedownload-5.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 11









Kai.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## aileymouse

Lovely pics lilly, Your bedroom and balcony are gorgeous. Kai is going to break a few hearts when he is older!

xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Lilly, your shower looks like it was a lot of fun! And Kai looks just like you (or at least, the pictures I've seen of you!) He's got gorgeous eyes and a beautiful smile :)

It's great that you've got everything set up in your room! Did you get everything you need/were missing at your shower? Anything else you still need to get?

I'm going to make up the crib in LO's room in a bit and then everything will be done! yay! I'll post some pictures as well once we're finished :)


----------



## lilly77

aah thanks girls! :happydance: 

I took a few more close up ones of the cot and little cuddly toys and blankets I received yesterday - also all her shoes, she has more than me now!

I know Kai's a little sweetie bless him, I would say that wouldn't I!

Itsy, yes we've got everything now. Some lovely things we got yesterday were a pure cashmere blanket (very spoilt!!), gorgeous outfits, baby sling, mobile, pram mobile thing, those bandana bibs (I love them..) lots of things, and some going up to 12-18 months. We really don't need to buy her any clothes now!

Only thing we didn't get is those sleeping bags, but we can get them later, if we need to.

I'm on :cloud9: xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110605-00431.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 12









IMG-20110605-00428.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG-20110605-00439.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly, i'm glad your baby shower went so well! that's a TON of shoes! someone gave me a pair of shoes at my shower, but only one. I had told all my family not to bother buying shoes because i'll never have them on her lol

rib still hurts, it's literally ONE rib on my right side, but it's immobilizing. baby girl found a little nook and decided it's a great place to shove her foot at night. she did it again all last night while i was already in tears from the pain. it hurts to even take a deep breath because when my lung expands it pushes against the rib and causes more pain. hopefully a few days of taking it easy will make it feel better. 

no sense in calling the doctor, all they can do is tell me to take acetaminophen (paracetamol) and to rest. pregnant or not, anything to do with your ribs the only thing doctors can do is give you pain medicine. 

i'm actually pretty glad now LO didn't decide to share her father's bday which was yesterday. there's NO WAY i would have been able to have the unmedicated birth i want with that sort of extra pain lol


----------



## Starglow

ps great pics lilly xxx


----------



## lilly77

Wow I love how everyone's nurseries are coming along, it's great to see pics!! Beautiful nursery pics, and great bump too Starglow :flower:

Ashley, omg you sound like you're in so much pain. I should be thankful I have an anterior placenta as I really don't feel any of this.. but isn't it unusual anyway to feel so much pain from baby? I really hope you feel better soon :kiss:

ps I know, way too many shoes!!! Some of them are little boots it's so cute. It'll be dead of winter when she's about 6 months so I reckon they'll come in handy, but they probably will fall off!


----------



## Starglow

Your lo will have a shoe fettish lol. I got my sleeping bag for half price in mama and papas. Have a look...£16 x


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly - i have an anterior placenta too, but it's never affected how strongly i feel baby. i started feeling her kicking at 16 weeks and didn't even know i had an anterior placenta until a month or two ago lol 

a friend of mine got me a pair of boots for the baby at my shower, but i returned them since i have no idea what size she will be wearing when it finally gets cold here, and just because i didn't like them lol they looked like those UGG style boots, and i personally HATE those! :)


----------



## Ashley2189

Starglow said:


> *Your lo will have a shoe fettish* lol. I got my sleeping bag for half price in mama and papas. Have a look...£16 x

:haha:


----------



## Starglow

I feel a bit low. Usually hubby is great but when I get extremely tired and cranky he gets pissed off with me :( this makes it all worse and I end up screaming at him I'm pregnant and doing everything etc...... I hate it. I wish men could just have one day where they could just feel what we feel every day for 9 months. He tells my sister how wonderful I am but doesn't show me he appreciates what I do. 

We had a nice day. Finally got bump a pink hooded cardi, a temperature bath rubber duck and some tommy tippee bibs we wanted. Oh cooked chilli for dinner which was yum.

I'm very irritated at the moment. I haven't even spoken to mil lately and she's annoying me. She messages my oh almost every day...,.god I really hope I can deal with her when she comes to stay.. I have nightmares she'll stay ages....... I'm dreading having the next conversation with her when I tell her she needs to give us two days at least at home to settle in. I love the way my family are giving us space and coming later and she is on top of us....... Ok not the time to think about this.

I could be low as I'm back teaching tomorrow and I'm just so tired. I love being off and pottering about doing what I want when I want. 

I'll go cause I'll just ramble on x


----------



## Starglow

I've been on such a high till now.

Ps...I bought raspberry leaf tea but when are we actually meant to start drinking it. Surely we don't want to bring on labour this early?


----------



## lilly77

aaw starglow sorry you're having a rough time. I think all of us go through this, i get really irritated with my DH sometimes! :-( hope tomorrow is a better day even if you are working. xx

RLT doesn't bring on labour, it just softens the cervix. you can take it from 32 weeks so don't worry.I've been drinking a cup here and there but i recently read that you don't need to take it in second pregnancies? I like the taste though, gonna make one now! i've also been taking EPO for a few days now. 

Ashley can't believe you have anterior placenta and are still feeling such movement! you sound like you have such an active baby! I guess some people just feel more than others then... I did have some days when LO kicked me and took my breath away, but it wasn't that often and doesn't happen anymore. What I do get is the shooting pains in my cervix, daily. It's SO painful and makes me cry out all the time. 

The boots I have for my LO are little white ones with pink and green embroidery stitching at the side, they look very hippy... almost moroccan.. very cute IMO! I don't mind ugg boots in general, but a total waste of money at £40 for a baby's pair when they don't even walk in them!

I've had such a lazy day, was in my pjs til 3pm! It rained here the whole day though. I also feel like i've put on a stone overnight. I feel HUGE today.. i'm hoping its water retention. I seem to have put ALL the weight on my upper legs, it's crazy. My face and arms are still the same, but my bum!!!!! It's SO ROUND!!!! lol


----------



## Starglow

Well after my rant the mil phoned lol. An hour and twenty min call. She's so excited and has been gathering pressies from her family which she'll bring over. She completely understands that we want time alone at home for at least two days thank goodness. I still dont know how long she is coming for.

I read upon rlt. Ok I'll start a cup a day from tomorrow. Thanks Lilly.

I suppose as much as we're all excited we're also a little anxious of what's ahead. Xx


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies just having a catch up havent been around much had busy busy weekend oh's grandad is visiting from spain so spending time with him and then last night we stayed at my mums so oh could drink at the bbq! had a good time though!

starglow... i havent started to feel anxious yet im really excited it just feels weird knowing that in a few weeks time we are all gonna have babies!! weird to think what our lives are gonna be like when they are here!


----------



## Ashley2189

Starglow said:


> I feel a bit low. Usually hubby is great but when I get extremely tired and cranky he gets pissed off with me :( this makes it all worse and I end up screaming at him I'm pregnant and doing everything etc...... I hate it. I wish men could just have one day where they could just feel what we feel every day for 9 months. He tells my sister how wonderful I am but doesn't show me he appreciates what I do.

i understand this. in my situation, things are very difficult because i can't afford for OH to get upset with me or i risk loosing him and the roof over my head. he and i are technically not together, and he only offered for me to live in his house after we found out i'm pregnant. i do EVERYTHING in the house because I don't work and i don't pay him rent. he works all day and pays the bills. i do everything to take care of the house. he doesn't even wash a fork after eating. never has, and i doubt he ever will. i can't complain to him about anything because he blows me off so that we don't get into an argument, or he gets mad at me. i love him and i know he loves me, things are just strained between us and we don't know how to fix them. :nope:


----------



## Starglow

Ashley can't you get some help with a couples counceler? They help you talk to eachother and can Get you back on track. You can't live in fear you'll lose your home if you speak up Hun. Poor you. Where's your family?


----------



## lilly77

Ashley - my best friend fell pregnant with a guy that she'd only been seeing for a few months and it was far from serious. They weren't together and she basically spent her entire pregnancy single.. luckily she could live with her mom - and she still saw the guy a few times a week/month just to keep him updated with things. 
When the baby was born, he wasn't there and she didn't put him on the birth certificate (her decision). When her little girl was about 4 months old, she flew with this guy to south africa where he's from to show the child to his family - and they ended up together on holiday.
They've now been together ever since and Lux her little girl is 2 and she's 20 wks pregnant with their second... 

SO what i'm trying to say is you never know what might happen when your LO gets here... Sometimes it'll all just work out. Especially when you both love someone so much (your LO) and look at what you made together!!
And I really hope it does for you, especially as you say you love him and he loves you. Would you say you're really good friends with him? Do you get on well? Does he treat you well? 
All these things matter. But anyway, no matter what happens in the future... I have a child from a previous relationship and so does Lolley ( I think?) and now i'm happier than i've ever been - so what i'm trying to say is that if it doesn't work out, you will be totally fine too!

sorry for the rambling post so early on a Monday! 

xxx

PS gross weather UK girls!! seems like we're getting all our 'april showers' in one day!


----------



## Starglow

Well girls what a rainy day here. Luckily I'm working from home today. Just washing a few last bits belonging to bump before decluttering drawers and cupboards. 

Pottering at home by myself is quite nice 

Have a great day x


----------



## Starglow

Aw lilly your post to Ashley is lovely.

I was thinking of you and the amount of shoes you were given as the mil was telling me she has 4 pairs for bump lol. She told me they're for photographs lol. I have the coolest socks from my sister which look like socks and shoes. They really make the outfit. :)


----------



## Starglow

Packing for bump is quite a task when I've no idea what size she'll be. So far I have 3 up to 7.8lbs grows & 3 up to 9lbs grows all with a vest. Even if bump is over 9lbs they'd probably still fit. The up to 10lbs grows look massive so I'll leave them. I also have smaller grows from my sister up to 7lbs - should I pack one in case? They look tiny. Lol. Its hard to know. What's everyone packing? 

Hopefully Mil is sending some nice bits over from hubby's cousin who's given her grows. Her baby is massive and grew out of the tiny stuff in days lol


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Starglow- glad to hear you got to chat with your MIL yesterday and clear the air a bit about your expectations for after your LO arrives. Re: clothes for LO, I'm bringing 3 different sizes. They've told me they're estimating my LO at 9 - 10 lbs if he goes to 40 weeks, so I have two different new born sizes and a 0 - 3 months that I'm bringing with me (hospitals in NL will discharge you in 2 hours after birth, so only 1 outfit is needed). Have you gotten any size estimates for your LO? You might want to pack one of the up to 7lbs JUST in case (you never know) plus they don't take up much room anyway :)

Ashley- :hugs: I remember reading a post you made on the main board a while ago about your situation with your OH. It seems like he's been coming around and getting more and more excited and I hope that after the birth he realizes how lucky he is to have you both in his family. Regardless of the past, you're there with him now and he's lucky to have someone like you in his life who is willing to do (and put up with!) so much. You deserve the best!

Re: shoes... we have only bought one pair of actual shoes (on sale when I was in the US for $2!) plus a pair of slippers and a bunch of little socks.

Lilly- Did you ever talk to your mw about the pains in your cervix? I've been getting them more frequently (before it was a couple times a week, now it's almost every day randomly). I keep hoping it's a GOOD SIGN but don't want to get my hopes up. I'm just curious if you knew anything else?


----------



## Itsychik

And has anyone else started thinking about freezing dinners to use after LO is born? When I first joined 3rd Trim I remember seeing a lot of posts about this but recently I haven't seen anything.

I started last week but am curious if/how much you guys are pre-making?


----------



## Starglow

Not making any extra food at the mo. I might on maternity leave but them hubby is off the first 2 weeks and a great cook. 
Can't believe u can be out after 2 hours in holland omg! 

Mil has been on and awwwww she's sending a box of clothing over for me. She's been buying since Xmas lol. Sent me some pics and there's really cute stuff. That'll get me through working this week lol


----------



## lilly77

Itsy - re cervix pains, all they said to me was that it was baby engaging and head hitting top of cervix, the fact that she's really low doesn't help too!! it also might mean cervix is softening, but doesn't mean we'll go into labour early. We might do but i don't think its an indicator, unfortunately!

re food - our freezer is a teeny as we don't have space for a full fridge in our kitchen. It's the bane of my life!!!! I HATE our fridge and our landlady won't change it:-(
anyway, like Starglow my hubby is a great cook, better than me actually! So we're not freezing anything. 

Starglow those socks you mentioned, i got given some cute ones from my baby shower - do they have little patterns of black shoes on so it looks like mary janes? I love them!

Re clothes sizes - i've taken a few diff sizes. At 36 weeks my LO weighed 6lb2 - does anyone know how much baby should put on in the last 4 weeks??

This week is very relaxing for me but next week i'm WORKING can you believe it!!! I'm going to take it one day at a time and just see how I feel.

hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## strawberry19

ive finished packing both our bags today ive packed 3 of everything of tiny baby, 3 of everything of newborn/first size and one of everything of 0-3 but i dont think we will need it.. each of his drawers are arranged in size so oh can grab more if need be! he has really been pushing his head down during the night i woke up this morning got outta bed and was an effort to stand up!! was fine once i got up lol

im not freezing anything we dont have the room too as only have a freezer with fridge on top and doesnt hold alot! and plus i prefer food from fresh....


----------



## Starglow

Yes Lilly these are Mary Janes. They really do make an outfit complete. Theyre very cute.

The boring midwife at the nhs course said we need 7 outfits for every 24 hours at hospital ! I think she's nuts! but may as well be prepared. I really need to make more baby storage space. I only have a chest of drawers for her at the moment. I keep putting off clearing out space lol.

I can't pack for me for the hospital other than the essentials like pads, nighties etc. Clothes wise I cant pack as I'm wearing what I have so I guess when labour starts I'll be throwing stuff in. What about wash stuff,,,, anyone buying completely new stuff and having it already packed or are you planning on throwing your usual stuff in at the time?


----------



## Ashley2189

thanks ladies for your comments. :hugs:

starglow - i've seen a counselor myself, but OH doesn't want to go so it was pointless to continue going. my family lives hours away from me and i could always move with them if the situation arose, but it would ruin my schooling. hopefully things will never move in that direction. :flower:

lilly - we really ARE great friends, and i have no doubt in my mind he's going to be the best daddy to our little girl. i know he will NEVER run out on her and will treat me with respect even if things don't work out between us. 

itsy - he really IS coming around, things have gotten a lot better since those posts i used to make on the main board. I'm surprised you remember. :hugs:

i just have days like yesterday when things feel overwhelming, and reading starglow posting about her hubby getting mad when she's cranky just triggered what i'd been feeling all day. OH was actually good to me last night (after i posted) trying to make me feel better from my rib pain since i ended up stopping in the middle of eating dinner because i was crying so much. enough about that. :)

some of you have to pack a LOT for baby! SEVEN outfits for every 24 hours? Over here the hospital provides us with everything baby needs until it's time to go home. All I'm bringing for LO is her going home outfit, and a blanket! average length of stay at my hospital is supposed to be about 36 hours after an uncomplicated vaginal delivery. 72 hours if a c-section is needed.

for myself, i've only put in two sets of pj's, a nursing camisole, nursing bra, and a pack of new (very cheap) underwear. maybe i'll throw in a pair of shorts in case the ones i wear on the way to the hospital get ruined.

As the very last thing in my hospital bag I put in two old towels and a garbage bag. that way when it's time to go we can put the garbage bag over the seat i'll be sitting in and one of the towels on top in case my water breaks! If we're in OH's car, his leather seats have a/c AND heat capabilities and it might get ruined if wet. If in my car, I'd just be upset because it's a fairly new car lol The second towel is for the drive home, in case bleeding is very heavy and I leak through my clothes a bit. 

I'm not freezing any food either. My mother will be coming down to help the first couple weeks and she will be doing the cooking and cleaning for me. which is great since OH can't cook anything except pancakes lol


----------



## lilly77

the minimum we stay in hospital over here is 6 hours - hospital don't provide clothes or anything like that, but i also think 7 outfits in 24 hrs is way too much! really?!

I've packed 3 vests, 3 babygro's, going home outfit, 1 hat and one pair socks for her clothes

For me i've packed slippers, 2 nighties, 1 x nightgown, 3 pairs big knickers, 8 disposable knickers, maternity pads (thick and thin ones), 2 nursing bras

1 pack of newborn nappies

Wash wise for me i've packed traveller size shampoo/conditioner, lip balm, dry shampoo (a must!!) shower gel, face wash, moisturiser, hand sanitiser, makeup!!

Being in the cosmetic industry i have LOADS of all of this so yes it's new but otherwise i'd just throw my own stuff in or buy traveller size things from Boots.

for baby - cotton wool, wipes, sudocreme

Haven't packed going home clothes for me yet... not sure about this but probably just leggings and a big tshirt or a dress depending on weather!

We only live 5 mins from the hospital though so no problem if we forget/need anything.


----------



## Ashley2189

i found it's cheaper (over here at least) to buy REUSABLE travel size bottles and then fill them up with your favorite products. just a thought. 

i packed soap, shampoo, conditioner, mouthwash, moisturizer, basic makeup items, and a small body spray. in my purse i always have chapstick and hand sanitizer, although there's hand sanitizer all over the hospital and in every room. :)


----------



## lilly77

Yes it is probably cheaper to do that Ashley - good idea!! ooh that reminds me, deodorant - i'll go pack that now.

My MIL thinks i'm super organised to have packed my hospital bag already.. but hello! I'm full term tomorrow!! it'd be a nightmare to rush around and pack things when you're contracting.

so cool that baby can arrive anytime from now :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## strawberry19

ive brought the little travel size of everything too! ive put vest tops and pjs in that im not wearing at the minute and i keep all my makeup and wash stuff in the bathroom in a bag anyway so when the time comes all ive got to do is chuck last few long tops tunics etc that im wearing in and some leggings and pick up bag outta the bathroom, bags are by the front door ready to go!! lol hoping not to have to stay in very long birthing centre is about 25 inutes away from our place depending on traffic.. the bigger main hospital about 30-40 minutes depending on traffic but hopfully will be okay in the birthing centre!! ive even wrote little sticky notes incase oh has to come home and grab anything... stuck one of the washing machine too incase he has too use that as he says its got too many buttons ... men :lol:


----------



## strawberry19

also i always forget to charge my phone and my chrger is usually plugged behind the dressing table in our bedroom but ive moved it into the front room by the laptop charger and keeping my phone charged up... just in case!!


----------



## Ashley2189

haha deodorant. yes, i've packed that too. Actually, there are a few items that I did buy of travel size - deodorant for me and OH, and a travel size toothpaste. bought 2 cheap toothbrushes to take with us that we can just throw away. i also put in a small hairbrush, a couple of hairties and a loose elastic headband and put that in a small baggie. i always loose hairties or break them so i've packed a few and the headband in case my hair won't stay back so i don't get pissed off at it lol

i've packed nipple creme, a few breast pads, and bought a pair of cheap flip flops i can wear in the shower. for OH i have a baggie of change for the vending machine, a few redbulls, some painkillers, as well as 2 pairs of undies, 2 pairs of socks, lounge pants, and 2 t-shirts for him. I would feel awful if he had to sleep in his regular clothes and not get to take a shower! he said he doesn't care what i do or don't pack for him, but i think he will be very grateful when he realizes i was thinking of his comfort as well. :)

strawberry - good idea to keep your phone charged! i'll have to try to remember to keep mine charged as well, i've gotten lazy with it since i hardly use it anymore. I charged my video camera and digital camera, put them both in the bag, AND packed their chargers lol I'm thinking about maybe just sharing OH's phone charger and charging my phone during the day, and his at night - that way i can just pack my charger and not have to worry about trying to remember it. I plan on using my phone to play music from so I'll definitely be needing it plugged in at the hospital.


----------



## strawberry19

im terrible with my phone so thought id pop that on here incase anyones the same :lol: 

ohs mum just dropped the cotbed mattress round thats all we were waiting for so ive just finished setting his room up :) love it


----------



## aileymouse

Ashley, sorry to hear you are having problems, hope things are a little brighter today.

I've not cooked any meals for the freezer, but keeping stuff in that is easy to cook, Paul is not great in the kitchen!

I've bought minature toiletries as they take up less room and I don't have to worry about needed to use them.
As for clothes to come in, I'll grab whatever I am not wearing before I leave for the hospital. 
I've also been advised to take enrgy drinks in, so I have two bottles of lucozade in my bag. 
I've got 3 outfits for baby and only 10 nappies, I'm not staying long and if I do happen to stay longer, I don't live far from the hospital.

I've been nesting big time today! My house is looking spanking and I just had a guy round cleaning our carpets. So they look lovely too. 
Been sat enjoying the sun in the garden and the peace and quiet is lovely as Amber is at nursery and paul is working! bliss!


----------



## Starglow

Don't forget cotton wool and a lunch box or tub to wash baby with. Also your relaxing cd's/ music etc. Mitts and bibs.


----------



## Starglow

I'm only 2 mins from the hospital by car so as long as I have everything organised for hubby to bring if needed I should be ok. I've been told at my hospital if it's a smooth labour/ birth I'll be in one night as long as I'm ok and up to three nights after a c- section.


----------



## strawberry19

ive got cotton wool pads and some washable wipes as ive been using those for washing my face anyway as my skin is so sensitive flannels are making it red raw!! :( 

its weird how much hospitals vary on staying times! ours seem to let you out as soon as possible if you had an easy birth friends od mine have been out around 3 hours after having their babies! you can choose to stay over night though


----------



## Starglow

Ashley....... I missed your earlier post. Your oh sounds like he's being much better with you. I can't believe you're in so much pain....it's awful for you. Hope you're ok. We all have our up and down days and we're aloud :) xxx


----------



## Starglow

Strawberry I'd like the breast feeding support at the hospital after but I'd also love to be back home in my own cosy bed.


----------



## strawberry19

yeah thats the only thing im worried about i want to atleast feed him before we leave i think il have to see how i feel at the time.. i haate hospitals at the best of times so quicker we can get out more relaxed we can all be which will probly help! im not too worried as my cousin is training to be a breastfeeding supporter so i can always get her round if we have troubles :)


----------



## Starglow

Ah that's handy!


----------



## strawberry19

very :D shes the only other person i know who has breastfeed she has 2 little boys one of which was 5 weeks early and still managed to get him on the boob so fingers crossed! 

cant believe all our babies will be hee soon i cannot wait to hear how everyone gets on especially us first timers!!


----------



## aileymouse

my midwife has said as I was debating a homebirth, there is now reason why I can't just go home straight after delivery. All depends on how I feel and what time of day it is.

Strawberry,thanks for the reminder about the phone, must remember to keep it charged, and the camera too. I'm useless with my phone, never know where it is and if it's charged or got credit! must make a better effort!


----------



## strawberry19

ive just started getting things straight away if i remember something i havent done i go sort it out or if i cant at that moment i write it down and stick it to the fridge lol camera is already in the bag if need it betwenn then i tkae it out and out it back when finished again!


----------



## Starglow

*Lol girls ........ I'll tell you why later but please tell me which name you prefer  

Lara Suzanne Hughes

Lara Bethan Hughes*
:baby:


----------



## Itsychik

I also have small, travel toiletries. Plus I bought some cheap PJ's & underwear, and my 'going home' clothes are a pair of yoga/sweat pants and a sleeveless shirt, plus nursing bra. I also have a robe for sfter showering, etc. We're bringing two cameras (a small compact camera that can take video if we want it, plus a larger SLR for nicer quality pics!). As Ashley said, we also have a trash bag and a towel ready for the car in case water breaks!

The only things I'll need to grab before we leave are my Kindle (e-Reader) and my SLR camera, since those are things I still use on an almost-daily basis. Plus I'm planning on changing into the clothes/shirt I want to wear during the birth (tank top) before heading to hospital.


----------



## Itsychik

Starglow- I like Lara Suzanne the best, but that's just my opinion :)


----------



## Itsychik

Have you guys ordered birth announcements? Anyone planning on it?

We picked ours out and just finalized the text layout etc today... I thought I'd share with you! :) I think they're really cute!

The one on the left is the outside of the card, and the one on the right is the inside (with the default/factory standard text... that's not what we've chosen!)


----------



## strawberry19

they are very cute :) we probably wont get any though but planning to get or make thankyou cards for everyone who has supported us throughout pregnncy and brought us gifts etc


----------



## lilly77

great seeing everyone's hospital bag items - reminding me of things i've forgotten such as breast pads, nipple cream etc.

We bought a camera today! My camera broke after our holiday in thailand so we really needed to get one. Its a panasonic lumix, it's great.
I am surgically attached to my phone and charge it nightly but i think i'll rely on DH to do the phoning etc.. i've text him all the labour ward/midwife numbers.

We've also stuck a tenner on our fridge as we'll need to cab it if it's during the day, there's NO parking at the hospital and the MW's actually advise you to cab it in! Luckily we're so close but we need to check the cab company is ok to take a pregnant woman in labour:haha:

oh yes, and i'm taking my dreamgenii pillow in. It's my lifesaver and i can't sleep without it, i'm sure it'll be comfortable during labour and also for BF.

Starglow - i like Lara Suzanne best

Itsy - cute cards!! I don't know if we will, we'll probably just send a text!


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, I prefer Lara Suzanne too.

Lilly, we have a Lumix camera, I love it!

Itsy, we are not sending birth announcements, those are lovely that you have chosen.


----------



## Ashley2189

starglow - i also like lara suzanne the best.

itsy - we're not doing birth announcements, though it's a really cute idea! I didn't even send out thank-you cards from my baby shower. :dohh: I'm terrible at mailing things out, I have old Christmas cards lying around addressed to various people that never got mailed. OH has reminded me twice about the thank you cards and now I feel it's too late to send them even if I did want to put the effort into it.


----------



## Starglow

That's everyone saying Suzanne on here lol and mainly on the main board too. Huuuuummmmm! I think Lara Suzanne is a stronger name than Lara Bethan. Hubby is having doubts on Suzanne but is coming around to it again. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks again for your help with name. 

Well I'm about to do my last Tuesday for a while. It's 9-4 and pretty much back to back lessons! Omg! Wish be luck lol. I think I'm allergic to work lol as I was spot free all week and now my face has loads again. Boo. Gonna take it easy today as much as I can.

Have a good one everyone. Hopefully I'll get a few paid breaks and will get on here (or close my eyes somewhere lol) 

See you all later. Xxx

Ahhhhhhhhhh 25 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## aileymouse

Have a good day starglow! Take it easy x

I have Amber's new school teachers coming round this afternoon to meet her and discuss school arrangements. 

Argghhhh almost forgot....FULL TERM today!!! eeekkk


----------



## lilly77

HAPPY FULL TERM TO MEEEEEEE!!! And Itsy, Foxforce, Ailey and Flybee... who else? Happy belated full term to Hch too!! Wahey!!

:happydance: :happydance:

hope everyone is good :kiss:


----------



## Mama Afrika

Ladies sorry I've been quiet, but guess what??

Had my baby girl Naomi at 5am today, I'm still in shock. All is well with us i'll post pics and do my birth story soon! I hope you're all well!


----------



## aileymouse

Wow! Huge Congratulations! Hope you are both well xx


----------



## strawberry19

omg yay first summer cupcake!!! congrats hun can wait too see pic and read birth story!!

wow.. amazing!!

whose gunna be next :lol:


----------



## lilly77

Mama Afrika - NO WAY!!!!! you're the first cupcake!!! I can't wait to hear your birth story, will you post it on the main board?

Oh yes you were also full term today just like me... wow!!!

You know what I'll do is put the birth up on the first page of this thread and date - so we can keep tabs on the order of summer cupcakes born.

congratulations!

xxxx


----------



## Itsychik

Wow! Congrats MamaAfrika! Our first Cupcake!! This makes everything seem SO CLOSE!

Look forward to the birth story and pics!! Glad you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

thats a brill idea lilly! maybe can put names and weight when we all know too :)

eeeeeek all of a sudden it seems very real we all could literally go any day!


----------



## hch

omg congratulations! hope you are both well! :) x


----------



## lolley

wow congratulations, hope you are both doing well :flower:



not been on much have loads to catch up on, i am in the process of operation clean house lol hope everyone is good :)


----------



## strawberry19

ive ran outta cleaning to do ... :( :lol: daytime tele is so crap!!!


----------



## aileymouse

I've got no cleaning to do either now! Well, the washing up needs doing but I've ran out of washing up liquid. Just going to do some baking with Amber in a minute.


----------



## strawberry19

oooh yummy!! i havent baked for ages... not like me at all!!.. may have to do some soon


----------



## Starglow

Aw mamafrica congrats hun!!!!! First cupcake. Wow. Dying to know what happened. Hope you and Naomi are doing well. 

Lilly great idea about first page update :) 

Omg.... What a long day. I'm wrecked. 

Gonna chill. Back later x


----------



## Itsychik

I just got my weekly bump update and realize that 37 weeks = watermelon!! yay!

Congrats to everyone with their [almost] watermelons! :)

DH and I are leaving soon to attend the 'breastfeeding' evening at the hospital... hopefully we'll get some good advice :)


----------



## Starglow

I feel like 3 watermelons! Bump has grown over night. 

Have fun at Breast feeding x


----------



## lilly77

I am also feeling mahoosive. Bump is moving lots and feels very heavy...

I'm also excited to hear Mama Afrika's birth story and what happened!! It makes it seem so close for the rest of us.

I had a very relaxing day today.. i'm biding my time before my onslaught of work next week.. i'll be posting from my dressing room absolutely shattered no doubt!


----------



## strawberry19

ooh lilly good luck at work make sure you dont overdo it!!

your all saying you feel huge and that youve got bigger but i feel like my bump has got smaller :/ should i be concerned? he is moving around loads and loads hes been on the go most the day so i know he is okay but even oh commented that bumped looked smaller... i think its cause its got lower... would that make it look smaller??


----------



## Starglow

You could always call your mw and ask or book in with her. 

I actually can't believe how bad I'm feeling. I'm annoyed I'm still working even tho I usually enjoy it till about 1ish by the time I'm finished I'm just done in :( I feel headachey, sick, very uncomfortable. Been in bed 4 hours already. Yet when I'm not working I'm fine, tired but fine. Boo


----------



## Starglow

You should see me lol pregnancy pillow and four other pillows propping me up haha!


----------



## aileymouse

I really feel for you starglow, i couldn't imagine still working now. Paul laughs cos I have 6 pillows in bed to make me comfy!

Stawberry, bump probably looks smaller if it has dropped. 

Amber and I baked jackflaps today as she calls them! They were lovely :)


----------



## Starglow

Jack flaps lol :)


----------



## Ashley2189

congrats mama afrika!! can't wait to hear how it went!!

strawberry - i've heard from loads of people that if bump looks smaller it's because baby has dropped. OH's mother has told us that if my bump suddenly seems smaller it might mean labor is close!

full term tomorrow! i can't believe one of us has already given birth! hospital bag is done and i am SO ready for LO to be here! i spent a few hours cleaning my bedroom today, it was an absolute disaster. i don't sleep in my bedroom, i sleep in OH's room, but all my clothes and school things are in my room and were just thrown around everywhere. i always just keep the door shut so i don't have to look at it lol never spend more than 10 minutes in there so i just never clean it up haha so nice to see it look like an actual room though, and will be useful to have it cleaned if i decide to have my mom stay in my house for the first few nights after LO is born. not sure on that yet, she has her own house she usually stays at when she comes to visit, but it's about 30 minutes away.


----------



## Starglow

Ashley it feels good doesn't it when you get it all cleared. I have 2moro bar 2 hours working and all Saturday where I plan to clear out one of three of our bedroom wardrobes for baby. Hubby is looking after other storage space to be cleared out. Can't wait to get it done. One chest of drawers just isn't enough for little one. 

So today I'm at the college teaching 9-2.30 Then I'll have a gap at home to rest/ nap I hope before teaching at 5- 6 30. So hopefully a better day than yesterday. Then ill only have next Wednesday at the college to do along with a bit of teaching at home. Bring on next Thursday when I'm finished. Can't wait. 

It took me Ages to get to sleep yesterday. 

Interesting playing the piano all day with such bloated fingers lol. By the last lessons my fingers seaze up and won't work. Students rhinks it's funny lol! Ouch. 

One thing I didn't miss over half term was all the comments I receive at work. Even people in the canteen feel the need to comment. And why do people think that I should've had the baby by now when ice still got over 3 weeks till due date. People are funny. Plus I think we are aloud to say we're waddling but it's rude when others say it To us lol. Amazing how my real friends and my family are so lovely about my changed shape. Waffle waffle waffle. 

Have a great day everyone. 

Lilly I'd give serious thought to working next week. I LOVE what I do and I'm telling you this is REALLY hard.


----------



## lilly77

Starglow - - i know... i am getting a bit apprehensive about it and so is my DH. I get paid daily so even if I do one or two days it will be good money wise. I'm just going to have to see how I feel on the day. BUT i read on the main board it's a full moon on the 15th June which apparently is always statistically busy on maternity wards!! And that's the day I start work!
Also another huge fear of mine is my waters breaking on public transport. ICK> I'm cabbing it back each night but taking the tube there (if I can)

I am worried though. 

I'm going to visit my friend today who was due yesterday!! I really don't want to go overdue by too much. I think I might ask at my 38 week app if I can book a sweep in on my due date if I've not had LO yet.

Does anyone else feel that you're just playing a waiting game now? It's almost like the calm before the storm. Strange feeling!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

So DH and I went to a bf'ing info evening at the hospital last night. It was more or less a repeat of information I already know (even DH didn't feel that he learned much!) but I met another English-speaking girl there (which is unusual, since everything is in Dutch!) and we exchanged info, so it will be nice to keep in touch. The only thing I 'learned' and found helpful was that they recommend introducing a bottle (i.e. pumping and in a bottle) by around 6 weeks so that when most mothers go back to work (in NL is generally around 12 weeks after birth) babies will be used to being bottle fed as well. I hadn't given it much thought before now...

And re: cleaning-- Ashley/Starglow, I know how you feel! I haven't yet taken the time to REALLY clean things up, but I'm hoping to do so soon!

Starglow/Ashley- good luck with the last few days of working :)

After I woke up this morning I was getting mild period-like cramps for about 10 minutes... and I started getting REALLY excited, thinking it HAD to be a good sign! :haha: then they stopped (sigh). Ah well. Lilly, I definitely agree... the calm before the storm!


----------



## strawberry19

deffinatly a waiting game now huh!! hoping he doesnt take too long to come i really dont wanna go overdue either! 

well was gonna have a chill out day today but gotta go out get few bits and oh's dad is staying with us for a few days at last minute so got a little bit of cleaning to do! 

thanksgirls who replied about my bump being smaller think it deffo has dropped!! hoping he is engaged when i see the midwife monday!! sometimes the way he is pushing his head down makes me feel like im gonna pee or my waters are gonna go!! :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Ahhhhh a paid beak nice :) I'm in a big airy room with a grand piano today so it's quite nice.

The work thing - the thing is when we're at hike pottering about, filing our time how we want to, we can take rests when we need them. When working we just can't and it takes it's toll. I wouldn't work this late next time. I think working till 38 weeks in mad now I know what it's like lol. As my mw said we have to listen to our bodies. See how you feel Lilly. 

I'm trying not to look at This as a waiting game but I know what you mean. I feel apprehensive alright. I just want to finish working now and have some me time before bump arrives. My sister was just about to start maternity leave 3 weeks before her due date when she was rushed into hospital to have her baby there and then. It's in the back of my mind !

Right gotta get back to teaching now. Another hour lunch then 90 mins till I'm done x


----------



## lolley

starglow - i bet you can't wait to finish now! take it as easy as possible.

I am at home waiting for the midwife to visit she said between 10-12 so could be anytime and last time she came to my house she was an hour late :wacko: she is supposed to be doing my normal ante natal and my birth plan, well now we know i dont need much in the birth plan so should be just what do you want to happen to baby after section ie cleaning or dh to hold etc and do i intend to breast feed etc so shouldn't be too long.

After that i am popping into work :( apparently they are having problems with the printer scanner (bloody stupid people) i went through it all several times before i left and wrote a 2 page instruction leaflet for them lol. Although it will be nice to see some of the girls :)

everyone is cleaning :) at least its not just me, i didnt finish our bedroom untill 11pm last night lol my own fault as i am clearing everything as i am going along my bins and charity bags have never been so full. Also the boys summer fayre at school are going to be very lucky this year with all the things i have for them :)


----------



## hch

hi ladies! i have felt like poo for the last 2 days! i have a stinking cold and i cant breathe properly plus i have had the runs again! i keep getting like a sharp stinging in my cervix which makes me shout out, and baby will not keep still! he is constantly on the move! last night i think he actually had to give up moving across because there was no room and it felt like he was about to rip my stomach in half! my heartburn is at an all time bad! its so severe that on monday i couldnt eat a thing all day as the acid was literally coming up my throat into my mouth! i havent slept properly so i just feel like i have no energy to do anything! yesterday i decided i was going to walk everywhere to see if i could anything started ! i walked 5 miles but then my back decided to give way! OMG im turning into an old lady! right gotta shoot need to pick up jack from nursey! sorry for thr moan! :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Hugs hch....... It's crappy when you feel rotton.

Huuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????? Bump was moving yesterday loads and loads. Haven't felt her move today. Just had lunch so ill prod now. If she still hasn't moved I'll be calling the hospital number to go get checked


----------



## Starglow

Starglow said:


> Hugs hch....... It's crappy when you feel rotton.
> 
> Huuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????? Bump was moving yesterday loads and loads. Haven't felt her move today. Just had lunch so ill prod now. If she still hasn't moved I'll be calling the hospital number to go get checked

Also thanks lolley...can't wait to finish. It's study leave week so it's nice and quiet which is a bonus.

Itsy good luck with mw

Where's fox force? X


----------



## lolley

you moan away, thats what were here for :hugs:

the sharp stinging i have just discussed with the midwife she said she knows its horrible but it is normal and it is def babies head pushing down hope your feeling better soon :flower:

starglow- i dont seem to feel baby when im busy but if i sit and relax usually she starts wriggling away, have a cold drink too that usually helps.

all is well with me midwife is happy with everything she said looks like an 8 -81/2 lb baby so she is glad i am having a section as i wouldn't be able to deliver naturally, i only see her once more now before baby is born :)


----------



## hch

i dont tend to feel baby until night time and he usually really gets going when i get into bed! starglow have a cold drink then lay down on your left side if she doesnt start moving go with your gut instincts and give the maternity ward a ring , i went on numerous occasions with jack as he got very quiet towards the end and they would much rather you came in then sat and worried at home :) 


thanks for letting me whinge! i feel like its all i have done for the past 2 weeks! 

lolley did the mw say your baby is 8 -8 1/2 lbs now or will be by your due date? cant believe you only see her one more time! yor baby girl will be here very soon! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## aileymouse

Hugs hch. hope you manage some rest x

Starglow as the others say definately get checked out if you are worried about movement.

I've been getting the stabbing pains down low too. But my bump still feels really high.
Also been feeling pretty crampy. It's like symptom spotting in the TWW again!!

xxx


----------



## strawberry19

ooohhh lilly your right i havent seen foxforce for a while... where are you hiding too lady!!

glad all went well with midwife lolley!

hch hope your okay :flower:


----------



## strawberry19

and starglow deff get checked its worrying isnt it but its really common in the last stage they just run out of room! try a cold sugary drink and keep prodding usually works for me and i get a big thud as if to say sod off! :lol:


----------



## Starglow

She usually wriggles about while I'm teaching. But nothing today. I felt a couple of slight moves low down after lunch and again nothing. I'm now at home and lying down. Again usually as soon as I lie down she moves. I'll give it another while and then call
If I need to. It's only 10 movements a day that we need to feel but it's strange her pattern has changed. Bump has grown the last 2 days so maybe She's resting. Hubby home in an hour. I'll c then. Thanks girls


----------



## Starglow

I'm booked in at the hospital at 4 30 to get monitored. :(


----------



## lilly77

good idea starglow - i was monitored last week for decrease in movement. but lo and behold when they were monitoring me she was so flippin active like I had been lying about it!! I'm sure all is fine, but we def need to keep an eye on movements now so you did the right thing.
the last two days for me baby girl has been moving non stop, much more than usual. But she has quiet days too and i whip out my doppler for reassurance!

Hch sorry you're feeling poo! not long to go now.. 

lolley glad your mw went well - did she say 8 1/2 baby now?? Are you really small hipped, because usually an 8 1/2 lb baby should be ok to deliver. Obviously you're having a section for a diff reason though!

Ailey I know, i'm totally symptom spotting!! I went to the loo (no 2!!!) 3 TIMES this morning which is very unusual for me since i've been pretty much constipated the whole pregnancy, which convinced me labour was imminent! I'm kind of not ready yet though.. i'd like her to come quite close to the due date.

right off to collect kai from school.. see you later girls!


----------



## Starglow

Yeah I tried to find her heartbeat and couldn't which made me call. I'd still prefer to get checked. Glad hubby will be home to come With me. 

Back later x


----------



## strawberry19

hope all goes well hun xxx


----------



## lilly77

I can't always find her hb when I use the doppler so don't worry just yet.. sometimes she's hiding in the back, behind my placenta and I can barely hear anything.
let us know how it goes xx


----------



## hch

hope all goes well hun im sure all is fine and your monkey is hiding from you xxxx


----------



## hch

does anyone elses baby really hurt when they move? omg the pain just grips me!


----------



## Starglow

Well baby has started moving about. Cheeky monkey. Still going to go to the hospital and get her checked


----------



## lolley

sorry i went missing i had to pop into work but i sorted it, they dont have a clue!

starglow glad your getting checked, my midwife went mad at me last week as the tuesday i had decreased movements but then had 3 solid hours worth so thought it was ok. She said forget about this 10 movements a day its rubbish you know your baby by now and if it doesnt feel right then call also if the pattern changes you must also call!

hch and lilly- she said thats what she thinks baby will be when i deliver. lilly, my hips are quite big to be honest put the pelvic opening inside is very small hence Jake getting completely stuck at 7lb 13oz.

hch- this baby doesnt hurt but can be very uncomfortable but callum my god he litterally had me in pain i hated the last few weeks of being pregnant with him, so i do know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## bluestarlight

Great news starglow, hope the hospital trip says everything is fine as well and she was just teasing you :)

hch, it usually just hurts if i lean to the side on our couch, she likes to dig her elbow or something right into me.

Wow, its been a while since i checked in on this thread. Slipped my mind between work and everything. Working right up til due date. Been doing well besides some discomfort the last couple of weeks or so. Morning sickness gone, doctor was happy i put on some weight and finally am a little over my pre-pregnancy weight. Got almost everything i needed from my baby shower a couple weeks ago, now i just need to worry about nursing bras and pumps really. 37 weeks tomorrow :) Can't wait! Doctor said any time now. My boss is freaking out...Hope the person who is taking over for me can handle it...
I was so worried about money with hubby being out of work for the better part of 2 years but he got a job a month ago doing computer repair, he loves it. Its a temp job for now but it looks good that they will take him on permanently :)

I haven't gone through the thread to see what else i have missed yet from everyone. brb


----------



## bluestarlight

:O congrats mama afrika on your baby!


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Just a quick post while I catch up, I haven't been well, not sure if was both migraine and something I ate or just migraine but I was really ill couldn't even figure how to work my phone my head was such a mess!!

Just read this page .....starglow best to get checked out if your unsure about lonif if she is moving now, it will be reassurance. While I was ill, lo was very quiet but put it down to vomiting every hour, I should have called hospital really but couldn't get out of bed! It's wiggling around now anyways and hurting my but not as often suppose it's getting pretty tight in there.

And has mama had her baby??

hch lo hurts me when it moves I think it has moved to be engaged so I'm getting kicks up by my boobs instead of the side!

Right I'm going to catch up now .....


----------



## foxforce

Catch up time.... Thanks for missing my guys I guess if one of us goes AWOL we'll think they are in labour!

On hospital bag for lo I have 4 sleepsuits all newborn, 4 bodysuits newborn, scratch mitts, hat, pack of nappies, 2 muslin cloths, cotton wool, olive oil, lightweight pram suit, booties, bottles, blanket and need to get some forumla incase bf'in doesn't work.
Our hospitals don't let you leave until you have managed to feed ok.

Not freezing any food Itsy as dh should be about to do some cooking plus the freezer is full without filling it up as I know we probably won't have them.

Ashley sorry about your troubles with dh bit late in posting now but hope you get through it all and as Lilly said the baby may help bring you closer :flower:

Starglow I love both names but I think Suzanne flows a little better :thumbup:

OMG CONGRATS Mama and your family on Naomi!!! :happydance::cloud9: The first cupcake!! Ha reality bites for me!

hch sorry your not feeling good, must be something in the air this week!

I still managed to get out to go have my nails and hair yesterday although I didn't feel on this earth, dh had to take me and I couldn't even think of words to say at times :dohh: We have the wedding this weekend at Lake Windermere

HV is coming tomorrow at 10am and then we need to pack is about all for tomorrow, really hope the weather picks up as it's very heavy showers here

Dh told me that my mum said to him at the weekend that I had put loads of weight on!! (But not to tell me) I couldn't believe it as I didn't feel to have put that much on, I know I have on my hips and bottom but that was through no fault of mine, it has made me so annoyed :growlmad: He said he stuck up for me and said it was where my hips had widened but jeez thanks mum!

Oh and happy 37 weeks to us all :happydance: so bizarre being at this stage really! 

And hi bluestarlight long time no see :D hope your well hun x


----------



## Starglow

Just caught up on the last few posts. 

Baby girl is fine. Phew! She was monitored for 20 mins. The mw said she may be moving down which could explain the decreased movement. She was so lovely and said to keep an eye on movements tomorrow and again to come back if I need to. She said she'd prefer to see me every day and be safe. Very bizarre she recognised me from nearly 6 years ago when I had the mis. She was with me when I found out! Can't believe she remembers me. She said it to me lol. 

Felt good to go back to the hospital, meet a midwife and get a feel for the place. They have a great care reputation.


----------



## lilly77

Starglow glad to hear your little one moved for you!! sometimes they give us a right scare..

Foxforce sorry to hear you've been ill, that sucks:-( Have fun at the wedding this weekend, hope it stops raining, it's been pouring here too! And don't worry what your mom said... it really annoys me when people comment on weight, what do they expect? Also your body is holding on to every calorie it can for BF and remember you'll lose like a stone straight after the birth. Plus if you manage to BF it burns 500 calories a day, apparently!

Bluestarlight wow long time, good to hear from you and glad everything is going well! i'm working here and there although i'm officially on mat leave - i'm working 6 days next week which i'm quite worried about but i guess will make the time pass quickly at least!


----------



## lilly77

ooh we cross posted starglow, so glad to hear everything is fine! xx


----------



## foxforce

Great news Starglow 

Thanks Lilly for the lovely post I think it was more the fact it was my mum saying it, didn't think she was like that! It's not like I've stuffed my face throughout pregnancy. Anyways enough of that lol


----------



## Starglow

I can't wait to get fit and healthy again. All this bloating and swelling isnt nice. Can't believe your mum said that foxforce at a time when you're gonna be vulnerable..not what u need. I haven't weighed myself at all and I'm not going to.


----------



## Starglow

Lovely to hear from Bluestarlight. You sound so much happier now.


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, glad all is well with baby.

Foxforce, good to hear from you, hope you are ok.

xxx


----------



## strawberry19

glad all is well starglow!!Xx


----------



## Itsychik

I can't remember where I last left off.. so I hope I don't miss anyone!

hch- I hope you're feeling better hun :hugs: this would be the worst time to be sick (pregnancy symptoms + feeling sick = crap!)

Lilly & Ailey- I'm also symptom spotting :haha: and now when DH gets home from work he'll ask me too if I've had "any signs." Ahh... so close and yet so far away :)

Lolley- glad your mw appt went well! Hard to believe it's getting so close! Maybe you'll be the 2nd cupcake baby...? :)

Starglow- glad your LO is doing fine and that the mw was so understanding!

Foxforce- glad to hear you're doing okay, although I'm sorry to hear that you've been ill! I also hope your mother's comments don't get you too upset... ANYTIME my mother asks me about my weight (via phone, because I live in another country) she immediately starts telling me to "be more careful" and asks what my plans are for losing it after birth (I've gained about 20lbs... which is average!!) I just try not to let it get to me!

Bluestarlight- great to hear from you! Glad you're doing well and that your DH has found some work to take a bit of your worry/stress off! I hope work isn't too demanding and that you're able to find time for yourself now and then.


----------



## foxforce

Thanks for the comments girls x 
Well its 0031 hours and I'm wide awake tonight don't know what's going on!? Very strange. Baby has been very active tonight also, pushing on cervix loads it has been quite uncomfortable. Now a blooming house alarm is going off! 
Just been reading through my Twitter messages it does pass some time, any of you on it? X


----------



## lolley

I'm still up too I'm at hospital with my eldest he had a mini seizure there still running tests :( so will catch up with posts tomorrow.


----------



## Starglow

Oh lolley hope he's ok xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Lolley, hope's ok, what a worry xx

Going to get my haircut today and pop in to town and get some stuff for a cream tea. Just really fancied one whilst laying in bed last night!


----------



## lilly77

Lolley hope your DS is ok! xx

Foxforce yes i'm on twitter!! come find me twitter.com/lilly_keys 

I overslept today so I better rush off and do the school run.. also had horrible realistic dream last night that DH cheated on me with one of our mutual friends, it was awful!

lol


----------



## aileymouse

I'm on twitter too. I'm aileymouse on there too. I rarely put anything on there, just stalk celebrities!


----------



## strawberry19

hope he is okay lolley :(

hmmmm cream tea yummy have one for me aileymouse!!

not alot on for me today ust chilling :) got oh's dad staying with us till sunday but hes gone off out already! going to catch up with some friends who have come back from uni today i think if they are up for it! 

hope everyone is well


----------



## hch

Hey lolley , how is Jake today ? I hope he is ok.xxxxxxxxx

I'm on twitter hch1981 :) I also stalk celebs lol


----------



## Starglow

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your support yesterday. 

Oh it's bliss being at home pottering today. Just 2 hours teaching late afternoon. Getting housework done ( some of it) before attacking the wardrobe. 

I moved my hair cut and colour to first thing tomorrow. Figure I should make the most of having lots of hair now and enjoy it. Then I'm meeting a new nct friend for lunch after so I'll have a nice Friday. it'll be a quiet weekend for me which is perfect as hubby Is shooting a wedding on Saturday and refereeing a football match on Sunday. I may meet up with friends but I'm likely to just chill out And get things ready and organised.

I'm on twitter but never use it. I'm on FB if anyone wants to add me. easier to keep in touch on there after babies arrive ) not a word about our baby names tho as literally no-one knows..... I'm under Ashley Kate Hughes - same profile pic as on here.

Have a good one everyone x


----------



## lilly77

yay i'll follow you guys now on twitter - and Star i'll add you on FB  

Funny i'm also getting my hair coloured and cut tomorrow!

Well i decided to call my MW today because i'm getting worried about my baby girl's head and my veins down there and just the delivery in general. I haven't seen anyone since the growth scan to discuss it. when I called them, they booked me in to see a consultant first thing tomorrow, i'm relieved and interested to see what they'll say. Even before baby was seen to have a large head my MW had said to me that we need to keep an eye on the veins and make sure my 'pushing' stage is short!! Unlikely with a head that's big! I'll let you guys know how it went.

Hey I just realised from a thread in 3rd tri that we haven't got a bouncy chair yet!!! As I don't have a moses basket we really need one, when i have a bath or am in the kitchen, where else would i put baby! Didn't even think about it... 

Does anyone else have one and what's the best one to get from birth?

x


----------



## strawberry19

ive got the ziggy zebra one from babies r us... i wouldnt say there was a best one to get i lik ours as its quite round and deep like a moon chair! but id just look at some sites and read reviews lily!


----------



## lolley

thanks ladies,

we got home early hours of this morning were both shattered to be honest but he seems ok, he collapsed and as he was comming round was shaking so thats why i took him to hospital if he just passed out it could of been anything but the shaking concerned us obviously. He has cut and bruised his eye but seems ok now. They ran lots of tests just waiting for more blood results to come back. They don't know what it was and could just be a one off but obviously he has to have a close eye kept on him and go straight back if it happens again.

Starglow - so happy your baby girl is ok :) just added you on facebook, please dont mention our baby is a girl as no one knows yet :)

lilly i got the bright starts one cheapest from tesco online, there are pink and blue ones we have the green one as it is more neutral just incase.


----------



## Itsychik

Lolley- I hope your DS is okay... how worrying! Is he home with you now? How did the tests go?

I was also up until about 1.30am... seems like it was a late night for several of us (although for very different reasons!) Today I went with MIL and SIL to a market nearby and picked out some cloth... MIL wants to make some sheets for the crib. We had a lovely time, but we walked around for about 4 hours straight! Glad to be sitting down...

What is "cream tea"?

Lilly- re: bouncy chair, we don't have one either. We're going to wait until after LO is here before picking something out, once I have a better idea of when/how often we'll actually use it. Although if you find something you like let us know! I'm interested in what everyone else likes best :)


----------



## Itsychik

Ooops Lolley, I was still typing when you posted!

Glad DS is back and hopefully it was a one-time occurrance! Hope he's feeling OK today!


----------



## aileymouse

Lolley, glad you are home now. must've been a fright, hope all the tests come back ok x

OUr bouncy chair was what we had with Amber, it's not great, just a cheapo from kiddicare.

Itsychik, a cream tea is a scone with clotted cream and jam ith a cuppa tea.
I took a picture to show you ;) It was beautiful, just what baby wanted :lol:
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1060683.jpg

I've been into town today and had my haircut, pick up a few more packs of maternity pads and another pack of knickers...just incase ;)


----------



## hch

omg i love cream teas! yum yum yum!!! im going to the shops now to get some! 


lolley i hope it doesnt happen again poor little mite! must have been very scary! x

i have the blue bouncer from toys r us! they do a pink version! looks snuggly :)
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...d-Rockers/Hullabazoo-Rocker-with-Toys(0081772)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...kers/Hugs-and-Kisses-Rocker-with-Toys(0081773)


we were going to get the highchair and bouncer in one but i decided not to in the end!


----------



## hch

hey ailey i added you on twitter but now im not sure its you! :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

Yes, it is me!! I am on facebook too if anyone wants to add me, it's Ailey Haigh. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one on there :lol:


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey- that looks REALLY delicious. I love scones... but I don't know anywhere that sells them so I only get to have them a couple times a year when we're out somewhere that sells them! Hope you enjoyed it :)

re bouncy chair... I just remembered that we actually added one to our registry in the U.S. based on the reviews I read. This is the one we've asked for:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=46944407&product_skn=478135

(although I have no idea if we'll leave it at my parents house for use when we visit, or try to bring it back with us)


----------



## hch

done :)


----------



## Itsychik

haha and I think I need to go through and find everyone on FB... definitely an easier way to keep in touch.

If anyone finds me first (or if I add you and you're wondering who the heck it is) my name is "Leigh Lenis" (married) or "Leigh Turpyn" (FB is weird about people searching for my married name)


----------



## hch

love that bouncer :) tbh i love everything and anything to do with babies and shopping!


----------



## hch

leigh lenis virginia tech? i have added you :) x


----------



## aileymouse

isty you could always try baking scones, they are so easy, it's just butter flour and milk x


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey- actually, baking scones is on my list of 'things to do' during maternity leave! I've been telling myself seriously for years that I should try it (found a recipe online) but just never got around to it. After looking at your picture though, I'm thinking I'll try this weekend! yumm!


----------



## Starglow

Well girlies I was looking forward ( sadly lol ) to painting my toe nails and sorting out my feet...... Having been out theres no way I could now reach to do them lol. Maybe after teaching I'll just soak them in our foot spa thing and then attempt to take off the varnish that's already there. 

Ooh just gotta go do something ....


----------



## hch

starglow i attempted to do mine yesterday but i just couldnt do it! im booked in next thursday for a pedicure and for my nails to be done and also going to get my eyebrows threaded! then hopefully will try and sort out my bikini line with the help of lee and a mirror! plus need to dye my hair again as i found a grey one in my fringe!


----------



## Starglow

I'd be embarrassed to show anyone my feet right now. I went to buy a scholl foot balm stick thing for my heals which was advertised on tv. Great idea, much easier to use than a cream but they didn't have it! Using nipple cream on my heals isn't the best lol and it's really messy to use. 

I seem to have all my energy in the mornings when I can fly about doing housework etc. So teaching later isnt the best plan! Both are last lessons before maternity leave so I can't cancel. 
I am SO much happier when I'm not having to work..... I'm like a different person.


----------



## lilly77

Just to make everyone's mouth water, here's another cream tea!

this one was from when me and DH had a night in the cotswolds... amazing

:flower:

Starglow why don't you go and get your toes done as a treat? I do that all the time anyway  I could never even dream of reaching my toes right now and if I could I'd make a right mess of it! Funnily enough my feet are the one thing i'm happy to show off these days.. the only part of me that's glam :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110420-00191.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hch

definately treat yourself to having them done! they cant look as bad as mine! :lol: i have had to wearflip flops for the past month as my feet have got fat and i cant fit them into my lovely shoes!


----------



## aileymouse

beautiful picture lilly! :lol:


----------



## hch

fab pic lilly! im now off to asda to get some! yummy! x


----------



## foxforce

Lolley so sorry to hear of eldest's seizure fingers crossed it is a one of and maybe down to dehyration or something hopefully. :flower: Good luck for the results x

mmmm your all making me soooo hungry with the pics of the cream teas!! May find some while up at Lake Windermere mmmmm

Right I have added Lilly, Ailey and hch on Twitter, I mainly stalk celebs and very rarely post on there but it gives another way to contact each other - I'm not on FB you see. I'm @ClaireBear1677 by the way. I am very new to it :D

On the bouncer we got a cool one from Mamas And Papas - Astro Bouncer alhthough we got it for a third of the price at the outlet.

Starglow I had my toenails and pedicure done on Tuesday as haven't been able to reach for a couple of weeks now, it was bliss not had it done before, definately recommend, don't worry about how your feet look, they will feel amazing after.

We're just getting sorting for the weekend away we set off tomorrow morning so just need to make my bed, finish packing in the morning, paint my finger nails, apply a bit of self tan to my legs and have some dinner! Quiche, salad and croquets.

Well I think my bump is on the way down it seems a little lower today, I think after baby was stamping on my cervix all last night lol it also feels like I'm waddling a little too hehehe

So if I don't get back on hope you all have a fab weekend and I may tweet you guys who I've added well so long as you add me :D xx


----------



## Itsychik

oooh Lilly! That looks amazing! Making scones is DEFINITELY being added on my list of 'things to do' this weekend!

re: feet.. I agree, get yourself treated! I managed to paint mine myself last week (took a lot of patience and correcting :haha:) but like hch, I don't think mine will fit into any 'normal' shoes (at least not for an entire day!) Fortunately flip flops are my shoe of preference year round so I'm more than happy to wear them all day :)

Is this weekend a long/holiday weekend in the U.K.? I know it's not in the U.S., but Sunday is "Pentecost" and everyone in NL has Monday off. My SIL will be coming by to tell us she's pregnant (we're not supposed to know yet!) and she's about 10 weeks now (due end of Dec). It seems like FOREVER ago since we were 10 weeks!


----------



## hch

i got my scones! mmmmmmmm cherry ones and the normal fruit ones! im awful at baking cakes etc my friend is awesome at baking and is always baking cakes and flapjacks! im such a cake aholic! thats how you can win my heart! :lol:


----------



## Ashley2189

lolly - hope everything is okay! :hugs:

going to go back through the posts and try to find you all on fb. if i don't get to you, then find me! i'm super easy to find - Ashley Vidro - I'm the only one. My settings are set so that only friends of friends can add me, so if you can't add me just send me a message and i'll add you!

i didn't buy a bouncy chair, but OH's mother found us a swing at a yard sale. It's just like this one, but a different color.

https://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=2002&e=product&pid=56692&ncat=thumbnail&pcat=bgsw_tas


I didn't sleep well last night either. It seems I can sleep just about every other night. The night before last I had an AMAZING night, only woke once to pee, and was able to go straight back to sleep. Last night I was up every 2 hours, and twice it took me 2 hours to even go back to sleep. took a nap in my recliner after OH left for work this morning.

ladies, you should DEFINITELY treat yourself to a pedicure! stop trying to do it yourself! if i *really* had to, i could probably manage to paint my own toenails, but it's so much easier and relaxing to just go have them done. and the polish lasts so much longer too. it's so worth it. this coming from a girl who is struggling with money right now - IT'S WORTH IT! lol :haha:


----------



## hch

hi ashley i added you im hayley leon x


----------



## aileymouse

hch, enjoy your scones, I unfortunately only bought one from the bakery, but I sill have lots of jam and cream left...but I have the ingredients...

Foxforce, I am now following you too.

I managed somehow to paint my toenails the other day mainly cos I'm too tight to pay for someone else to do it!


----------



## hch

get baking ailey you cant let that cream go to waste!! and while your there bake me some flapjacks ;) and then send them to me! :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

They were good flapjacks! They are Paul's favourite, so he's happy. 

Think I will get Amber to bed then bake some plain and some cheese scones....what a plan!


----------



## hch

ooooo ladies im sat here having a few pains! got some pressure in my bum too! how many false alarms will we all have!


----------



## foxforce

Oh my gosh hch!! Exciting! I keep getting tummy ache these last 2 days but just like I need to go to the toilet 

well I totally forgot to put the croquetts in the oven :dohh: so we had quiche, salad and corn on the cob, was nice. 

Izzy has just just gone to go pick me up a Ipad 2 brand new from a friend for £300, we have decided to sell one of our laptops on ebay, it will be much easier to use whilst bf'ing baby than the laptop, plus I can take it into hospital although I will have to get a dongle. Won't be able to play to much with it, with going away for the weekend.

My best friend has just called and told me she is 7 weeks pregnant, after a mmc at Christmas, I'm so pleased for them, just pray the lil bean sticks xx


----------



## aileymouse

oooh, hope it's the beginning of something for you!

My baby feels alot lower and I've been having lots of braxton hicks.


----------



## Itsychik

aww hch... false alarms are frustrating, but fx'd that it leads to something productive!!

I told DH about MamaAfrika having her baby, and now anytime I mention "my group" on BnB he asks, "has anyone else had their babies yet?!" I know that we're just now technically full term, but I'm SO ready!

The nursery is now officially TOTALLY done! I finished putting on the sheets in the crib, putting stuff away, etc. Once I get the pics on my computer I'll post a few :) So now LO can literally come anytime (as far as I'm concerned)--we're ready!


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhh I've managed to do my feet. Soaked and varnished :) hilarious takes ages wiry bump. Finger nails next. I just fancied my red. 

I did my eyes in a strong purple today and it made a huge difference. So big eyes draws attention away from 3 chins hehe. 

Gonna go back and read posts I've missed. 

Xxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning....using my IPad yay! 

Well done Starglow on painting your nails. I must say when we have been away this weekend baby can come anytime also like you Itsy.

Awake early this am 6am, 30mins then I best finish packing and get ready

Have a good weekend all, may get online as hotel has wi-fi so see how busy we are. X


----------



## lilly77

morning girls... aahh i'm tired and annoyed today. I woke up not three, but SIX TIMES last night to wee!? The other night this happened too and I've realised it's when i drink my RLT at night. omg, so annoying!! and a proper wee each time, where does it all come from?! Also realised that RLT makes my stomach work so that sign spotting was way off. I really like it but avoiding it after 3pm from now on.

I'm off to see the consultant about my LO's head and my veins. My MW rang me last night and just reassured me that if anything was wrong I would've seen a dr straight after the growth scan... but i'm still a little worried.

I can't believe we have 2 and a half weeks to go, isn't that crazy?

Hope everyone has a great day :kiss:


----------



## foxforce

Hope it all goes well today at your appointment Lilly x


----------



## aileymouse

foxforce, have a lovely weekend, where is it you are going?

Lilly, hope all goes well with the consultant.


----------



## hch

hope all goes well today lilly! nothing has happened here! but baby has been quiet , maybe the calm before the storm! I can feel him head butting down below and he has had a good old stretch this morning so i know he is ok! 

lilly why not try the rlt tablets? i havent drank the tea for a about a week as i always needed the loo! but the tablets are fine :)

have a good weekend away foxforce :)

starglow well done on doing your toenails! i seriously cant bend down that far anymore!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning all!

Foxforce- you're going to a wedding, right? Have a great time! Hopefully nothing 'too exciting' happens during the wedding ;-)

Lilly- good luck at your appointment! I'm really curious what they have to say about your LO and her head measuring big (since mine is the same way!) Hopefully they can reassure you!

Starglow- glad you were able to get your toes done :) Good job! DH was joking yesterday that it shouldn't be so hard for me to reach my feet, since they're so swollen I can practically touch them without bending over. Ha. ha. (not).

I'm off to meet a friend who's also on leave (had her baby in January). Then check-up appointment with the Consultant later today (I see her on a weekly basis now). I don't think they do much now other than check blood pressure, etc, but we'll see!

Have a great Friday everyone!!


----------



## strawberry19

hope everyones having a lovely day!! 
missed lots yesterday!! spent yesterday with some friends and had the most rubbish sleep last night really feeling it today feel sick and had bit of dodgy tum this morning so wondering if something might happen soon hmmm 

bit of sad day today mil's dog being put down shes old and diabetic and blind and done really well to make it to 10 years old but theres no life left in her shes always been really clever and not suffered but shes so dehydrated now shes been having to have drips and her eyes have sunk into her head was there yesterday and she just had her head in my lap like she was totally fed up with it all now :( will be weird going there when shes not there

adding eachother on facebook is a great idea i know my privacy settings are quite high :/ ive tried changing them but you can try to find me https://www.facebook.com/Amy.Louise.Read.x is the link from my profile or try searching amy louise read should have bodmin and bodmin college under it my picture is my 20 week scan picture il try find a few of you ladies on there in a bit might be easier


----------



## Starglow

Good luck with your appointments itsy and Lilly. My mw won't give me measurements. 

Btw I've realised I've been eating Tuna (canned) all through my pregnancy. Love it. Luckily after 5 months of having to have peanut butter everyday that stopped phew! Fattening or what. I'm finding I feel better when I don't have bread which is a weird one for me - makes me spotty I think. 

So my hairdresser is 19 weeks pregnant do baby talk. The meeting a friend who's due next week - more baby talk. Suppose it's good to chat with others who are expecting. I try not to just talk baby with my friends who aren't pregnant or I'll turn into a bore. Consuming my mind right now. Its quite nice being in a zone of baby brain oxytocin bliss lol


----------



## Starglow

Good luck with your appointments itsy and Lilly. My mw won't give me measurements. 

Btw I've realised I've been eating Tuna (canned) all through my pregnancy. Love it. Luckily after 5 months of having to have peanut butter everyday that stopped phew! Fattening or what. I'm finding I feel better when I don't have bread which is a weird one for me - makes me spotty I think. 

So my hairdresser is 19 weeks pregnant do baby talk. The meeting a friend who's due next week - more baby talk. Suppose it's good to chat with others who are expecting. I try not to just talk baby with my friends who aren't pregnant or I'll turn into a bore. Consuming my mind right now. Its quite nice being in a zone of baby brain oxytocin bliss lol


----------



## strawberry19

i cant stand tuna :( shame because i know how good it is for you! lots of babytalk going on there then starglow!! i have baby talk all the time lol!!


----------



## hch

love tuna! tuna pasta and sweetcorn! yummy!


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,

strawberry i just sent you a request on facebook, im not on twitter.
think everyone else is added now :)

toes - i managed to paint mine last week :) Im not paying for them to be done at this point as i will have to take all varnish off for my section so think i am going to book in for after.

hope you all enjoyed your scones/cream teas they look fab :)

I am not doing much at home with Jake is seems fine now and got the last of his results back today which are all normal so i am hoping it was just a one off and doesn't happen again!

sounds like a couple of you may be starting to get going :) its so exciting, the shooting pains in my cervix are getting worse one last night even made me shout, and the braxton hicks are getting more and more uncomfortable.


----------



## strawberry19

thanks hun think got most of you now! if something happens itl be on facebook with me anyway ... well after he is born anyway as mil doesnt want to know until he is here else shel just spend the whole time worrying! so if i go disapearing from here its because i cant access bnb on my phone but i can get to facebook :) feeling bit better now 

glad Jake is okay and results were normal! must of been so scarey :(

painting toes... what are toes??... lol i cant remember the last time i seen my feet :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

Lolley that's good news about Jake x


----------



## lolley

thanks, if he had just passed out i would of just thought oh its one of those things, but he doesnt remember anything and the shaking as he came round is what concerned us. unfortunately we don't know why it happened or if it will happen again so just got to keep an eye on him.

the toes were not easy lol


----------



## strawberry19

deffinatly fingers crossed it doesnt happen again though


----------



## Ashley2189

lolly, so glad to hear things are okay!

to those of you who like tuna, OH made me dinner for the first time ever the other night. it was "tuna melts" that his grandma used to make him as a kid. More of a lunch meal really, but we weren't very hungry. Can of tuna, mix with mayonnaise like you were going to make a sandwich. then take an english muffin and split it, top with tuna. One slice of tomato on each, salt and pepper, then a slice of white american cheese. pop them in the oven, broil for a few minutes until the cheese is melted and just starting to brown. SO YUMMY!


----------



## Itsychik

Lolley- great that the results came back as normal! I'm sure it was an awful experience, but I hope it doesn't happen again!

Ashley- that recipe sounds yummy (except that I can't get American cheese here!). I don't eat tuna often, but I really do like it!

Back from the consultant appt. She was in a rush but tried to do a growth scan (couldn't get a good measurement on his body, but he's still in the 95th percentile). LO was engaged last week but this week he's apparently wiggled his way back out... boo!

Below are some pics from the nursery which is finally finished. The room is small but I don't think LO will mind :)


----------



## strawberry19

its lovely itsy just looked on facebook and seen the pics.. wouldnt worry about the room being small ours is even smaller i think!


----------



## Ashley2189

itsy, the room looks adorable! 

and the cheese doesn't HAVE to be white american, it's just what i like. you can try it with swiss, provolone, mozzarella, etc. ooh, fresh buffalo mozzarella sounds fantastic! i think any sort of white cheese would go well well with it.


----------



## hch

hey lilly just seen your post in the third tri! i have the exact same pain as your describing! i keep grabbing my foof in sheer agony! i just came home from asda as i thought my waters were going to break with the pressure from his head , i can literally feel him headbutting me!


----------



## lilly77

Itsy - FAB nursery, i love it it's beautiful! Great your app went well today

Hch -- know these pains are driving me mad. I was nearly in tears today at the salon.. it was so painful. And inbetween the pains my body was just rigid with anticipation of the next pain. It was awful and she was moving around so much too! Like Ailey I don't remember these pains with DS either! Does it seem to be those of us with kids already that feel these pains the most? THough i think i remember ashley feeling them too. Well, at least my hair looks nice :haha:

Ashley i LOVE tuna melts!! there;s a place down the road from us that do the best ones... yum yum. I love tuna, and salmon! Had salmon last night. DH is making me chicken fajitas tonight!

Well my consutlant app went well too - she said not to worry everything is fine, yes baby's BPD is measuring wide (temple to temple) but as DH has quite a wide head and heart shaped face that's probably why (see profile pic on bnb!!). But she said it wasn't a cause for concern.
Also my veins are 'mild' - which is good to know. As i've never had them before i didn't know what level I was. She said since i had a good delivery before it should all be ok. I am SO relieved! i'm really glad i called them. 

I'm still measuring 35 weeks on fundal height and baby is 4/5ths engaged which is great!

Right i better go help DH and make some guacamole!!


----------



## aileymouse

Lilly, glad al went well with your appointment!

Ashley, even though I've just had dinner I could just eat a tuna melt now mmmm....

Itsy, your LO's room is gorgeous, I commented on facebook.

Had loads of friends round today so Amber has been overhyped all day...she has gone to bed now, so I'm just chilling now, could really eat some chocolate and I've just remembered I have a snickers in the fridge! bonus :lol:


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi ladies, just got back from my ob appt. Baby is doing well, fundal height is perfect. They don't tell me if baby is engaged or not, but they checked me and though im not dilating yet I am starting to thin! Trying not to get too excited since you can start to thin and dilate weeks before anything happens. But its a good sign for me since my mom was never able to deliver vaginally - she just wouldnt dilate or thin at all. Her contractions were so weak she never even felt them.


----------



## lolley

lilly so glad your appointment went well, time for you to relax abit now before the big event :)

hch and lilly- it seems like whenever one of us have something going on we all do, i have been in agony with these shooting pains all day and as lilly said baby has been constantly moving too. I look so stupid i am walking one minute then jump and stop with my face screwed up the next. I nearlly cried to dh this evening my eyes filled up, he didn't know what to do bless him. and as you also said i also didnt have these with either of my previous pregnancies.

Itsy - i too saw it on facebook the room is fab :)


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Thanks for all the comments :) I'm really excited that the room is finished! I also think it's funny now that we can all see each other's pics/updates on Facebook as well :)

Lilly- glad your appointment went well and that you were reassurred. It's a good thing you went so they could just double check and talk it over with you!

Ailey- haha, finding chocolate when you least expect it is always a great surprise! Hope you enjoyed it!

Ashley- I really think tuna melts might be on our list this weekend :) Great that you got good news at your appt! Fx'd that this is a good sign!

Lolley, hch, lilly- sorry to hear that the pains are getting so uncomfortable :hugs: I still only get them infrequently but can't imagine having to put up with them so often (especially in combination with everything else!) Hopefully it will be over soon!

Strawberry- I don't remember when your last or next mw appointment is. How often are you seeing the mw now?

Anyone have fun plans this weekend? :)


----------



## strawberry19

i seen the midwife not last wednesday but wednesday before and im seeing her again on monday for my 38 week check although a few days early but nevermind!! hoping bub is engaged as he was sat at the brim last time and have had alot of pressure and rattling around down there since i last seen her and dropped even more!! 

it is funny seeing you all on facebook .. Aieys updates on Amber make me laugh :lol: shes a right little character

hope you all wiht pains have stopped now!! we went out to a lovely seaside bar place last night for food and it was gorgeous i ate looooooads :lol: although didnt enjoy the country lanes on the way there and back bumpy bumpy!! went to bed last night with backache and a weird feeling in my belly like he swishing his head around just makes me need to pee!!! feeling okay today though had a lie in didnt get up till 10!! lol


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all! 

Not much going on here this weekend. just popping into town for a few presents for people birthdays/anniversarys/fathers day etc. Amber is going swimming with my mum today.

Still getting BH's today. hoping it turns into something. Keep feeling a little nauseous on and off too.

Strawberry, where abouts in Bodmin are you? I have family there. You've probably even heard of my uncle with his teapots...?

xx


----------



## lilly77

morning girls!!

Right my baby brain has hit maximum today and I was looking on FB to see who is who with the summer cupcakes.... I'm so used to calling all of you by your BnB names that i've forgotten some real names!! This is who I remember:

Ailey is Ailey
Ashley is Ashley
Starglow is Ashley (confusing! haha)
Foxforce is ...Hayley
Hch is... Hayley?!
Flybee is... Tanya (??)
Strawberry is Amy
Itsy is... Leigh (?)
Lolley is Kelly

please don't hate me if I'm wrong!! :haha:

Am i right?! And Lilly is Lilly!!

xx


----------



## strawberry19

I live smack bang in the middle of town centre! i dunno whats your uncles name? .. just realised your only in devon haha should pay more attention to where you all are really!! ahhh well if your ever around give me a shout :)

i been getting bh too never really paid much attention to them before but they deffo getting stronger further on i get!


----------



## strawberry19

lilly77 said:


> morning girls!!
> 
> Right my baby brain has hit maximum today and I was looking on FB to see who is who with the summer cupcakes.... I'm so used to calling all of you by your BnB names that i've forgotten some real names!! This is who I remember:
> 
> Ailey is Ailey
> Ashley is Ashley
> Starglow is Ashley (confusing! haha)
> Foxforce is Hayley
> Flybee is... Tanya (??)
> Strawberry is Amy
> Itsy is... Leigh (?)
> Lolley is Kelly
> 
> please don't hate me if I'm wrong!! :haha:
> 
> Am i right?! And Lilly is Lilly!!
> 
> xx

its confusing isnt it :lol: got me right ... im not sure about flybee i havent found her yet and i thought Hayley was Hch :lol:


----------



## lilly77

oh god!! i've got it wrong already :wacko: Sorry foxforce and Hch!! Foxforce is Tanya??

correct me if i'm wrong girls :kiss:


----------



## aileymouse

Isn't foxforce claire?

hch is hayley.

Strawberry, my uncle is andy titcomb, he lives is st mabyn. he makes teapots for a living! my auntie is a teacher at st mabyn school.


----------



## strawberry19

dont think foxforce has facebook pretty sure theres a few posts back saying shes on twitter?? 

i dunno i dont recognise the name Ailey!


----------



## aileymouse

I dunno where I got claire from....I think strawberry is right foxforce is on twitter.


----------



## Itsychik

haha Lilly-- I was trying to figure out the EXACT same thing this morning! I was looking at the pictures that strawberry posted but had to double check that "Amy" was strawberry :blush:

You've got me right though :)

Thanks for making the list!


----------



## Starglow

Hahaha this name thing is hilarious hehe. Hch is Hayley yes. It took me a while to realise strawberry was Amy but I recognised your nursery on fb lol. Kelly will always be lolley to me lol. 

I caught up on posts last night but was too tired to post. What a day yesterday. Hair appointment was fab. So nice to be blonde again with no roots showing. Met my friend who's due next week at 12pm. Was meant to be for lunch but turned into lunch, shopping, coffee when hubby joined us, back to ours for dinner, then out with hubby to collect box of clothes from post depot from a cousin, ended up at a friends and got home after 10 pm !!!!!! Omg I now wrecked today lol. 

Got some really cute baby clothes from hubby's cousin who's baby was born so massive she never got to wear much of her 0-3mths. So its all drying out on the washing line since this morning. Gonna organise baby's chest of drawers into size order as Its hard to remember what sizes they all are. All I can say is Irish sizing is weird. All seems massive to over here! 

Mil, when she comes, is bringing a massive suitcase of 0-3mths & 3-6mths clothing. She's been buying since Christmas. So it's an incentive to clear the wardrobe which is mostly done now. Gotta attack the airing cupboard next! 

People are so generous with babies! Friends last night gave us a few things including the most beautiful White pram blanket. People have knitted things for us who we don't even know. Aaaahhhhh we need more room to store it all lol

Beautiful sunny day and i haven't an ounce of energy to leave the house. 

I'm getting braxton hicks now. So much so I actually yelped out loud yesterday with one taking me by surprise. They aren't hurting just tightens up and bump goes rock hard. I full term today.

Hope everyone's ok and Lilly hows you hair? Must have been uncomfortable yesterday with all that pain! 

I wonder how mama Africa is getting on With her new baby.

Xxxxxx


----------



## lolley

lilly77 said:


> morning girls!!
> 
> Right my baby brain has hit maximum today and I was looking on FB to see who is who with the summer cupcakes.... I'm so used to calling all of you by your BnB names that i've forgotten some real names!! This is who I remember:
> 
> Ailey is Ailey
> Ashley is Ashley
> Starglow is Ashley (confusing! haha)
> Foxforce is ...Hayley
> Hch is... Hayley?!
> Flybee is... Tanya (??)
> Strawberry is Amy
> Itsy is... Leigh (?)
> Lolley is Kelly
> 
> please don't hate me if I'm wrong!! :haha:
> 
> Am i right?! And Lilly is Lilly!!
> 
> xx

thanks for this :) it is lovely having you all on facebook but is confusing!
not sure about flybee i dont have a tanya on my fb have i missed her post? fox is only on twitter :( I'm not on there and yep hch is hayley.


Ailey has posted she has pains! hope its getting going for her :)


----------



## Starglow

Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!! How can we be this close to due dates!!!! I hope I don't go over!


----------



## hch

hahaha at the names ! yes im hayley! :lol: foxforce claire? or is that flybee!?


ailey hows the pains? send some this way!  

last night i actually thought baby was break through my butt! i have no idea what he is doing in there! but its very very uncomfortable! still having that weird feeling on my cervix , i would like a window to just so i can see whats going on! 

hospital bag is actually ready and waiting upstairs by the door! just wrote a list of things that need adding on the day like mp3 , notes, steri bottles and milk etc! 
i have never been this excited to go into labour! i cant wait! im hoping as its my third it will be pretty quick! wishful thinking! :lol:


----------



## lolley

I'm not going over wooooo :)

Hch I hated yesterday all those pains were awful hope yours are better today. My bags are done and ready too, I'm the same just things like notes etc to grab as I leave.


----------



## hch

lee said im not allowed to go into labour until tuesday as he has a big interview at work for a promotion on monday! :lol: anytime after this is fine for him! hahahahaha! did you say it was the 20th lolley for you c section! ?


----------



## Starglow

Wow the 20th is so close. Just over a week. 

Hch it's good to hear you're excited when you've been through labour twice before. :) x


----------



## Itsychik

After all the food talk in the past 2 days, I made tuna melts for lunch (yummy!!) and I have blueberry/lemon scones in the oven now... I can smell them!!

....

and now I'm eating one! :happydance: mmhm... they turned out really good. Thanks for the ideas! :)

hch- DH and I have agreed that next weekend would really work best for us as well  I keep joking that it needs to be AFTER the 19th, because then DH will have to wait an entire year before he gets his first "official" Father's Day  (is Father's Day the same day in the U.K.?)

For some reason I thought Lolley's section was scheduled for the 22nd?


----------



## aileymouse

Yay to full term starglow!

unfortunately pains aren't doing anything. Just waddled around town for 2 hours, now I'm just aching all over.

Baby is feeling very low and I'm feeling lots of pressure. But I don't think it's anything more than braxton hicks. Bummer.

Itsy, lemon and blueberry scones sound yummy.

Hch, my midwife rackons I could have this baby in under 3 hours as Amber's labour was 3.5 hours. I'm excited about labour too as odd as that sounds!


----------



## Starglow

It sounds great that you are excited Ailey. Puts me slightly more at ease. :) 

I had a tuna melt for lunch yesterday at Starbucks and then dinner today tuna, sweetcorn & pasta. Yum. Love love love tuna. I have it in work too with a jacket (baked) potato. 

Finally I got bumps drawers all organised for her clothes. Also made space in the wardrobe too. Still more to do tho. I'm really rubbish at relaxing when I know there's things to be done. Mess drives me mad but I haven't got any energy today at all to do much.


----------



## Starglow

Tomorrow I could go watch hubby refereeing football matches all day and mingle with a whole lot of families I don't know. It's not sounding appealing to me right now (other than i want to support him) I'd rather go to mothercare and buy nursing bra's, then town for baby hangers and then sadly get on with sorting our storage situation out.


----------



## hch

look at you girls all baking away! im so rubbish at baking! i just said to lee i wish i could make some flapjacks! 


ailey under 3 hours would be fabulous! 

starglow i would go shoppping :lol:


----------



## lolley

mmmmm all this talk of food, i am also rubbish at baking and i looooove flapjacks :)

my section is booked for the 22nd, need to be there at 8am and apparently im booked in as first yay! , i have to go in for my pre op on the 20th i think it around 10ish without looking.


----------



## Starglow

Lolley, I'll only just be on maternity leave by then lol you'll be having your baby! My first day of no work at all is Friday next week. Cannot wait. I'm booking a few things for while I'm off but I'm really looking forward to resting and having time to myself. I'll see a few good friends.

I agree..... Think i'll shop tomorrow...... Not up for a day mingling with loads of peeps.

Question - are any of you buying a waterproof mattress protector or sheet incase your waters break in bed? I have a memory foam tempura mattress which would be ruined if it got wet. Should get one really.

Also... Those of you that bought the stretchy nursing bra's , where did you buy them from? I've been in mother care all through since week 6.


----------



## hch

i also have one of those matresses but my waters have never broken at home! just on hospital floors! :lol: i wonder if i should get one ?


----------



## lilly77

happy full term starglow! I'm also excited about labour and i've been through it before.. i'm sure our brain blocks out certain painful memories though :haha: It's just seeing your baby at the end that's so amazing and makes you want to do it again!

i'm not buying a mattress protector - your waters don't generally gush out like a waterfall, they're like a constant heavy trickle (mostly!) so you'll have time to jump up .. unless you;re sleeping... I would think waste of money, why don't you sleep on a towel instead?

Lolley - ooh how exciting for your section on the 22nd... i wonder if anyone will beat you to it otherwise you're the next cupcake in line!

Glad everyone else is good too, making me hungry with all the baking talk! 

Aaah the name saga - i'll wait for foxforce to clear this up!! And mama afrika's name? I have a Tanya on my FB that i'm sure is a cupcake!! I'm well confused. :wacko:


----------



## aileymouse

foxforce is claire, but she is on twitter and not facebook.

I'm not bothering with waterproof mattress protector. I had my waters broken for me last time, but i was induced then...I do has some disposable bed mats from Amber's potty training, could always use those if I thought it would happen.

lolley, how exciting that you know baby will be here on the 22nd!


----------



## Starglow

I've had the runs today :( I've read it can be your body preparing for labour from around 36 weeks. 

I feel the waterproof sheet is such a waste of money but then I have a very expensive bed. Hoping my waters will go when I'm on the loo lol. Very convenient. 

Tucked up all cosy in bed. It's lovely. And yep I'm dropping hubby to football tomorrow and then going shopping. Yay. I'll go support him later in the day as I'll collect him and pop in a bit before it all ends.


----------



## hch

awww starglow i have had the runs on and off too! and only just making it to the toilet! i just hope it doesnt happen while im out!


----------



## Starglow

Ps I can't wait to be in normal clothes again. And for the swelling to go down.....hope doesn't take too long. Awwwwww and to wear my wedding rings again :)


----------



## Starglow

hch said:


> awww starglow i have had the runs on and off too! and only just making it to the toilet! i just hope it doesnt happen while im out!

It's yuck!


----------



## hch

its very yuck! and comes when your least expecting it too!


----------



## lolley

I have a waterproof cover on my bed my matress is the same and too expensive to ruin, but I didn't need to buy the cover as my mom works in a respite home so she got it for me (brand new not used lol). My waters did go with Jake but luckily on the toilet at 3am lol I will leave the cover on though until I stop bleeding as even after my section I was very heavy and leaked a lot.

I reckon we will have at least 1 more cupcake here before mine


----------



## aileymouse

starglow and hch hope you're feeling better today.

Had really bad sleep last night, I woke at 2.30 and couldn't get back to sleep so at 5.30 I woke paul up for a bit of:sex: went straight of after that! :blush::haha:

Nothing planned for today, wet and windy here.


----------



## Starglow

Isn't an awful day! Hubby will come back a right state later today after his football. No way I was gonna hang out in the rain all day. He's got the car so I have the excuse to stay home and relax. I just need to declutter some storage space and I'll be able to chill out. If the weather clears up I may walk but it looks doubtful. 

Yep I had a crappy night too. Altho when I did get to sleep I slept well, woke at 5am but fell back to sleep till 8. Omg the heartburn was unreal last night combined with sick. It's horrible plus bh lol. I hope when real contractions start we don't have heartburn along With it! 

Aw hubby thinks baby will arrive late!!!!!! Nooooooooooooo! ( it's cause his birthday is 9th July lol and he'd love the same birthday. ) poor child needs her own date preferably in June lol :) 

What's everyone up to today


----------



## hch

bad nights sleep here too! bloody heartburn had me throwing up in the toilet at 1am it was pure acid and my throat kills today! poor lee didnt know what to do! not doing much today! lee is making our dinner later and i may pop to the shops for some flapjacks! ;)


----------



## hch

hahaha go ailey! i couldnt stomach the thought of having any rumpy pumpy after last night!but it will be on the cards soon! :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

aww, that's not good hch and starglow.

It's very unlike me to wake up paul, but needs must and all that, he weren't complaining!

just been asleep on the sofa this morning snuggled with the cat. must get up and showered, feel so lazy!


----------



## Starglow

I know lol I'm more relaxed today and getting through housework bit by bit in-between watching teen mom lol and eating! I just have to take it slowly and try not to beat myself up over it. If hubby has any energy I'm hoping he'll help later but he's barely had a weekend so I won't push it. I have time next week to carry on slowly sorting storage out. My nesting thing has been going on for months now!!!

Amazing when I take my pregnancy pillow away we automatically go back to snuggling up in bed. Always have done but that pillow divides us up lol


----------



## Starglow

Hch are you feeling any better today?


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I also had a bad night! hch- I also woke up around 1am (NL time) due to heartburn and spent 15 minutes throwing up in the toilet (barely made it!). I felt better afterwards though. Got up early b/c I couldn't sleep longer than 6:30am (and was hungry!). Made blueberry pancakes :D

Ailey- haha, good for you! I've been trying to convince myself to 'get in the mood' to hope it will help things along a bit. 

DH was checking the weather radar this morning and goes, "hey look, see that enormous dark patch of clouds? It's covering the entire U.K." so I thought of most of you ladies when I heard that. It rained a bit here but now it's sunny!

Starglow- good luck cleaning things up and resting! Don't blame you for not wanting to sit in the rain and be social. I've actually been feeling REALLY anti-social for a few weeks now. I don't mind visiting/hanging out with people, but I just can't be bothered to respond to e-mails, texts, etc. Blah.

We're spending the day cleaning up/rearranging things as well. It's great to have a whole weekend with no plans and just time to do whatever.


----------



## hch

feeling a bit better , the cough seems to rear its ugly head in the evening! i have heartburn all day but when i lie down it actually feels like im going to have a heart attack! i cant seem to find anything to budge it but everything i eat now is setting it off! I cant win! i had the same with jack but not as bad as this and i remember the night i had him feeling so relieved not to have heartburn anymore as it just dissapeared! i have just had some honey on toast! and i bought some muffins and malteasers for later :haha: 


im saving the sex for tuesday as lee has a interview at work for promotion 2moro then its all systems go! im sure he wont be complaining as he wont get it for a few weeks when baby is here! :haha:


----------



## Starglow

Itsy I'm just stopping now. Omg I've done a lot of sorting. Think I'm gonna have so much for charity I'll ask if they'll come collect it next week. Gotta be ruthless. We've spent all year trying to get our home more organised. It does feel so much better when it's all clutter free and nice. I know there'll be clutter when baby arrives but at least underneath the baby stuff it'll be organised and clear. 

As exhausting as nesting is I do love the end result. I hope my new cleaning habits remain after birth lol.


----------



## Starglow

Hch my sister was exactly the same as you in pregnancy :( it's very frustrating. 

My heart burn isn't brought on by food. It comes on no matter what.


----------



## strawberry19

i havent had any heartburn at all!! weird seeing as its the most common thing by the sounds of it!

i had another nose bleed this morning .. freak my oh out a bit lol... he needs to man up!!

ive got until friday for baby to come then he isnt allowed to come for a week as mil is away 17th to the 25th! gonna be sods law that he will come when they are away!!


----------



## Ashley2189

so sorry for those of you having heartburn! sounds awful. :hugs:

seems like nobody got to sleep well last night! i didn't get to sleep until around 2:30. OH was out and most of the time I can't fall asleep without him being home. I'm also a pretty paranoid person, and he had ALL the guns with him since he had gone out to the shooting range earlier. I hate going to sleep not having a gun in the same room as me. I don't live in a bad area or anything, and I doubt I'll ever actually need it. It's just comforting for me. When he got home I was wide awake, he was a bit drunk, and we ended up :sex:for the first time in a while! i had to stop though, since i was on my back it started to get hard to breathe. and i would get bh contractions and feel like i was suffocating! :nope: TMI - i did let him "finish" in the right place, just to get the semen on my cervix! LOL I WANT BABY OUT! 

i've been told that semen helps to soften and thin the cervix, and mine is already starting to thin so I'm hoping it helped! If it thins enough, my water might break! *fingers crossed* I'm hoping my water breaks, that way I KNOW it's safe to call my parents and tell them to start the 6 hour drive down. I'm worried I might call when I THINK I'm in labor, then it turn out to be nothing. And I'm worried I might wait too long to call them so that it's not a waste of time, and then they not make it!

i feel so lazy when i read everything you've all been doing! i don't do a damn thing all day. i don't have the energy or motivation! i cleaned my room out that ONE day and that was it. I barely even want to cook. I'm so uncomfortable and wanting baby to just come out. yesterday i went out with my 3 friends for lunch to a japanese hibachi and had a great time, but was very glad to be back home and out of the heat. it's low - mid 90's here every day and i'd just rather not have to deal with it.


----------



## lilly77

hi girls :flower:

Well i'll break the mould here as I actually did have a good nights sleep with only 2 trips to the loo! I did have bad heartburn last night though. 

I've had a lovely weekend - went to visit my best friend yesterday (she's also preggers!) for a bbq, and today we went for a lovely walk up to highgate village for a sunday roast with friends, it was awesome! we all had brolly's and boots and braved the rain, but it was very cosy inside. I had roast pork then sticky toffee pud after. SO yummy - perfect british food for a rainy day.

Ashley and Starglow - i hear you I do NOT want to go overdue at ALL!! I really want this baby out now but i'd like her to come after the 22nd and before 29th June. No, not fussy at all haha :haha:

It's been ages since me and DH had :sex:, well penetration anyway, we do other stuff!! But I guess i'm going to have to start gearing up to get this baby out right! It's just the last time we did it, it really hurt and I swelled up and my veins were sore, I just didn't think it was the best idea. I suppose I should get practising though. I am taking EPO and drinking RLT every day now, and had a 2 mile walk today.

Glad you're feeling a bit better hch! :kiss:

Speaking of nesting, I had all these plans for this afternoon after lunch but i'm so full now I can't face it. DS's room is a total tip, I really do need to sort it out!


----------



## Starglow

I've still got the runs :( not good! All very well while I'm at home but what happens when I go out. Food is going through me!


----------



## lilly77

that's a good sign though starglow!! woohoo not long to go girls.. :happydance:


----------



## Ashley2189

starglow, just make sure you're drinking PLENTY of fluids! would hate for you to get dehydrated and feel sick.


----------



## hch

sounds like everyone is trying to get a bit of jiggy in! 


starglow the runs is a good sign it means your body is having a good clear out but make sure you keep yourself hydrated :) 

im jealous of all those who havent had heartburn! its bloody torture!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks , yep drinking loads of water. Aw just had a lovely shower and the bed clothing should be dry and back on the bed soon. Fresh sheets lovely. 

Aw my belly button ' tries' going flat at night and the it's back to being in first thing. Very strange. 

Feels good to have got lots done this weekend. Ashley if your body is telling you to relax and do very little then that's what u need. I do as much as I can before flaking out. 

Dying to know which order we'll all be having our babies In :) due Dates are fairly accurate tho. I mean according to my original dates I should have been the 26th June and cause of technology they put Me back to July 2nd/3rd so who knows. Oooooohhhh it's exciting. If I go 2 weeks over that's 17th July omg!!!!!!!! Nooooooooo it's not happening.


----------



## hch

im hoping not to go overdue as im allowed to go over by 16 days and that takes me to the 11th july!! eeeeeeek i have a feeling it will be ashley and ailey who are next!


----------



## hch

im not looking forward to going to bed! it feels like baby is going to fall out my bum hole again! i swear his legs are longer then mine too! 

ok heres a question for you! stupid i know! but is it your body telling you to go into labour or does your baby just decide he is coming out??? im going to look this up as my preggo brain is in overdrive! :lol:


----------



## hch

oh my life! did i really just ask that question! please ignore! hahahahahaha!


----------



## Ashley2189

Wow, 16 days is a lot! I think I remember at my childbirth class they told us the most they allow is one week overdue.


----------



## Starglow

Aw I'm cosy in bed now watching rubbish on tv. 

Gonna get as much around the house sorted by Thursday which is when I finish work. I want to enjoy my 2 weeks off (or whatever it'll be) before baby arrives. Wanna relax, watch films, see some friends and just enjoy my time off before the madness begins. My goal - 4 days to get everything done. 

Hope everyone sleeps well x


----------



## hch

It's because I don't want to be induced this time , but thats as far as I can go and then I will have to be induced because the risk of the placenta not working properly becomes greater, that's why I hope I don't go overdue :)


----------



## Ashley2189

Im hoping very much not to be induced either, at my clinic they schedule an induction date around your due date automatically. I have to tell them to cancel it. They don't allow you to go more than a week over though, and will reschedule induction. At my appt on Fri my ob actually asked if anyone had talked to me about induction yet. Im guessing we will talk about it at my next appointment.

Laying in bed even though its only 5 pm and I didn't get out of bed until 11 am! I just feel so tired all the time... A little bit ago it was feeling like baby was trying to rip her way out..


----------



## Ashley2189

sorry, dbl post. :blush:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I'm jealous of those of you who don't have heartburn! Although Ashley, you've had to put up with so many painful movements from your LO so it's probably only fair that you escaped the heartburn :)

hch- I've heard a LOT of different theories about when baby "decides" to come! I heard that a chemical is released from baby's lungs when they're "fully developed" which triggers hormone releases or something that starts labour. No idea whether that's true or not, but I thought it was an interesting theory.

When I was just seeing my mw, they told me they'd induce me at 40 weeks due to LO size, but the consultant pretty much said that they want to wait it out and see if LO comes on his own. My last appointment is scheduled for the 24th and if nothing has happened by then I'm going to ask what the options are (i.e. getting a sweep?). I'm REALLY hoping I don't go over! My mom is visiting from the U.S. from June 22nd - July 12th... so if I go 2 weeks over then she'd literally only have like 2 days with us after LO is born.

Seriously... sometime next weekend would really work best for me :haha: Hopefully baby will agree!


----------



## strawberry19

ahhh girls i know what you mean im all ready and waiting for this baby to come now!! oh's sister recons this wednesday for some funny reason.. hmm.. i dont mind either way lol just want him here now!! 2 people on my facebook have both had their babies at 36 weeks this weekend really odd!! he needs to hurry up now i dont want to end up getting induced :( got midwife in the morning cant wait!! hoping he is engaged!!


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi all :) i'm in the hospital right now, recovering. My little lady was born today. Short story, i went in on friday to be checked for labor but it turned out to be false labor. As soon as i home my water started leaking and continued that night. Called my doctor on saturday morning, they told me to come in, confirmed it was my waters and induced me. Elora Rose was born sunday at 12:30 :) I will post a more complete story in the birth announcement area later, after I have a nap.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1489.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1502.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1530.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Starglow

Blue starlight. 2nd cupcake baby. Congratulations. She's lovely. Well done Hun. Looking forward to hearing all about yor experience. Fab pics. 
Xxx


----------



## lolley

Wow congratulations she is a gorgeous little thing, looks like she has lots of hair. Hope your ok and recovering well


----------



## Starglow

I have a feeling this month is going to fly with all our babies arriving. That's two cupcakes here already early! Ill be able to update that I've had her etc from the hospital but won't be able to upload pics on here till I'm home. My iPhone and iPad don't let me. Altho I'm sure there'll be some on fb as all our family in Ireland will be waiting.


----------



## lolley

I am the same will be able to update here but no pics.I will be able to put them on facebook though looks like we might all have to wait till everyone is home


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all! Slept better last night. Going to have a lazy day today after I've dropped Amber at nursery.


I don't know why but I've had a feeling all along that baby will be early but I keep telling myself she will late. I just don't want to be induced this time as I really want a waterbirth.

Congrats bluestarlight! xx

Strawberry, hope all goes well with the midwife. x

Starglow, not long now til you finish work x


----------



## aileymouse

Can I just add a quick rant? 

I''m a little fed up with my mum and others, but my mum likes a drink or 2 in the evenings...fine, but she is supossed to be on standby for taking me to hospital as Paul hasn't passed his test yet. I've asked her if she thinks she should maybe not drink for the next few weeks, or just to have the one. But she said oh well work it out somehow...well TBH that's not what I want to hear. I want to know for definate that I can get to the hospital. Paul said he will just drive if he has to. He is insured on my car and can drive it with L plates, but I also have to be 'able' to drive whilst he is.
One of my friends has offered to be on stand by if my mum can't take me, which I really appreciate, but she shouldn't have to.

Also I've been keeping in touch with my friends and they all expect me to still be driving to see them which is like 30 mins away. I just don't want to be doing that at this stage. I could have the baby any minute. They've all got kids too so know what it is like.

Sorry about that.... :blush:


----------



## lilly77

wow congrats bluestarlight! She is gorgeous :kiss: 
I'm feeling a little jealous of these early cupcake babies. Like Ailey i've always felt this LO will come early too but now I'm thinking she'll probably be late! I should start preparing myself to go over so I don't get annoyed if I do :haha:
I'll be able to update from my phone too but no pics til I get home. So exciting!!

I've got my bikini wax today - BRICKING IT!!!!!! DH thinks it will make me go into labour! I'm going to see how I feel, def need my legs done anyway but if it's too painful near the foof i'm going to stop her. eeek.

Ailey sorry about your issues with your mom - I hope it works out. At least your friend has offered to take you instead but I know I would be a bit upset too. Also I think your friends should TOTALLY come to you at this late stage in your pregnancy! Why don't you do an afternoon tea thing and invite them round?

strawbs good luck with MW today

Starglow nearly finished work you must be so looking forward to it. I'm bloody well working THIS week thurs, fri and sat. I'm going to messaging you girls from work no doubt. Going to call cab company in advance and see if they're comfortable with taking 9 month pregnant woman home :haha:


----------



## hch

congrats bluestarlight! what a gorgeous bundle you have there!


ailey i feel the same! my sister is on standby this week as she took a weeks holiday just incase i go early so she can have the boys as there school is literally a minutes walk from her house ! she rang me yesterday to say she is going on holiday to bournemouth for a couple of days! now i know i wont go early as i have never gone early but thats not the point! dont offer if your not going to be here , now im bloody fretting as i have no idea what to do with the boys if baby comes this week! 

i wont even say anything about my so called friends! they are not interested at the minute! but as soon as my due date comes and baby is here they will all be knocking at my door!

hope all goes well at the mw strawberry.


had a stitch in my left hand side all night! i have tried googling it ( i know naughty!) but i cant seem to find anything that relates to what it might be! i can barely walk as its so painful! i reckon baby is lying on a nerve! only had 2 hours sleep aswell! boohoo!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Bluestarlight- congratulations!! Beautiful pictures! you must be so excited that Elora is here... looking forward to reading your story :)

I also will probably be updating here re: birth. I added a bookmark in my iPhone to this page so I can find it quickly :haha: DH and I had a talk yesterday and he REALLY doesn't want us to post anything on FB until after LO is born and we've had time to notify friends/family (especially since my entire family lives in a different timezone). So I'll be posting on here most likely since I won't be 'allowed' to announce it to the rest of the world until later 

Strawberry- I've had several people telling me that I'll go into labour on Wednesday (it's a full moon, which apparently is supposed to be significant??) As long as it works I don't care! :) How did your appt go?

Ailey- glad you were able to sleep better! I slept in till 10am... heaven! It's been a few weeks since I've been able to sleep much later than 7 or 8. Also, I agree with Lilly--could you organize a group tea or lunch or something and invite several of your friends to come visit you? They should really be more understanding, especially since they have their own kids... And hopefully your mom will realize soon that you really need to be able to count on her! Feel free to rant anytime, I know it helps me sometimes just to be able to get it out. :hugs:

Lilly- good luck with the waxing! I've never even had it done so I can't imagine how it will feel. I tried this week to take care of it myself (scissors, Nair, etc), but I can't SEE let alone reach where I need to be :blush: I might try again this week...

Starglow- just a few more days and counting!! exciting!


----------



## foxforce

Morning
Wow congrats bluestarlight she is beautiful!

I caught up on posts last night, had a fab weekend away at the wedding, weather stayed lovely and sunny and managed to stay up late too, the hotel was beautiful and our room was lovely with a bathroom with roll top bath and wet room and lake views!

My name is Claire, like Ailey said :D and not on FB. I will be able to update at hospital from phone and should be able to put pic up on twitter?

Lilly glad your veins are not too bad in the consultants view.

Had a few more bh over the weekend, had a few people saying they think I'll have baby in next week, I'm not sure but I hope so! I have mw tomorrow hopefully baby is engaging.

Ailey I'm with you on the friend thing, my friend who lives 30 min away is expecting me to drive to her on thursday no mention of coming here, she hasn't even been to my house in the 4 years we have lived here! Not sure if I will go yet.

Sorry some of you suffering with heartburn, I haven't had it bad since beginning of pregnancy, I get a little in a morning but goes after breakfast. My main complaint is hip/groin pain after the weekend.

Yay for your last few days Starglow! I know I want to get oven and fridge cleaned this week and more baby washing done and dusted.


----------



## foxforce

Oooo the full moon is supposed to be significant, didn't realise it was this Wednesday, could be interesting for us ladies!


----------



## Starglow

Be funny if two of us go into labour the same day lol

I ended back up in bed this morning! Im not feeling great, bit washed out, headachey etc. I'll get up soon, showered and start working through my to do list in-between lessons. 
X


----------



## aileymouse

Lilly, good luck with the waxing!! you are braver than me! take it easy at work this week too.

Foxforce, glad you had a good weekend!

Hch, hope the stitch has gone! Must be how baby is laying. 

I won't be able to update here from my phone in hospital, I can only get facebook on my phone so will update there after friends have all had their texts. I'm not planning on staying in long so should be able to come home and update you ladies with a pic.

Feeling a bit puffy today, my hands are hot and fat. So that's my cue to do nothing today :thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies hope all is well cant beleive the second summer cupcake is here!!! how exciting!!! congrats bluestarlight!!! she is beautiful!!!!

i didnt realise about full moon on wednesday ohhh thatl be interesting!!!!!

well midwife went very well he is fully engaged she couldnt feel his head at all and only a little of his neck :) hoping he isnt going to take too long now!!!


----------



## aileymouse

Oooh strawberry! all good signs! xx


----------



## Starglow

That's great strawberry :)


----------



## strawberry19

want him to hurry up noooow!!!! :lol:

are you feeling better now starglow?xx


----------



## Starglow

Nooooooo :( feeling really yucky. I got up and showered to drop hubby to train station. Came back and had lunch. I'm wrecked. I'm having a really brilliant day energy wise followed by a through the floor energy day. Keeps happening. Think I over did it yesterday. The thought Of teaching now is hell. I can hardly move off the sofa :( thanks hun


----------



## strawberry19

oh no :( hope it passes soon x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks me too. I'm useless when I'm feeling crappy. Id be ok if I could climb Into bed with a film but I've gotta stay awake and alert to teach lol. Oh dear. I'm being moany lol. Hopefully it'll pass.


----------



## strawberry19

fingers crossed :) wont be long and youl be finished x


----------



## lilly77

wow chatty this morning! I love having lots of posts to catch up on 

Well I'm back from the dreaded wax!!! And it wasn't that bad actually, been going to her for years and i was just like "Tracy, be gentle with me I'm more scared of this than the actual labour!" I do feel a lot better now and ready for birth :yipee: I didn't have as much off as I usually do though.

sorry some of you have been feeing rough.. me too a bit. These last few weeks are tough aren't they. I just feel very fat, frumpy, hot and bothered. This morning DH said to me "your bums grown a bit in the last week hasn't it?" I nearly cried!!!! Then we figured out he said "BUMP" not bum.. hahahaha, I was really upset for about 10 mins. I said to him, baby how can you say that to me even if it IS big! Poor guy :haha:

Foxforce glad you had a great time at the wedding.
Strawberry - great news re your LO being engaged! you might be the next cupcake!

SO girls I'm thinking of updating the title of the thread now some of us are having babies - something along the lines of 2 BABIES BORN.. or something, what do you think? Does anyone know how I update the title? I'll try figure it out.


----------



## strawberry19

i think its a great idea lilly although i dunno how you do it :lol:

poor you bet your oh felt a bit guilty after!


----------



## lilly77

yay managed to work it out, have edited first page of thread and title as we have our babies! xx


----------



## strawberry19

yay looks fab :) need a boy to be born now to mix things up a little!!


----------



## Starglow

Aw nice title :)
Xxxxx


----------



## foxforce

Looks good Lilly :D 

I feel really groggy and sickly today, think it must be the busy weekend catching up. Wanted o get ome bits done today but have just been on the sofa all day!

Hope your feeling better Starglow x

Great news on your lo been engaged Strawberry :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

Must be something in the air today Foxforce. I've given up on doing any sorting of wardrobes today. Still feel rubbish. Hope you're feeling better soon.

I've been in touch with a top nursery locally hoping to go visit and enrole baby for Jan 2012. Need to check out fees of course and how it works with half terms. Lots of them charge even If you don't have your child there for half terms. As I'm a teacher I don't work three months of the year andhardly want to pay for childcare.

Hubby did say we don't need me to go back to work which is great but coming away from my career now would make it very hard to get back into a few years down the line. Or girls am I being silly??????? Should I worry about that years down the line lol?


----------



## hch

wahooo look at the title! fab! x


----------



## Ashley2189

bluestarlight - congratulations!!! 

full moon theory basically says the way the moon's gravity controls the tides, it can control the body, since we're made up of 80% water. Also, I've heard if there's a big storm coming in a lot of women go into labor. *checking the weather* well, i've got "isolated thunderstorms" in the forecast for wed, doubt it'll be enough to put me in labor. :nope: ......i live in the lightning capital of the country, and we get a LOT of storms during the summer ("hurricane season"). When I took my childbirth class, the woman told us that they really DO see a lot more women come in with their water broken when we have a storm. Says it's likely due to the severe change in pressure, and sometimes women can even HEAR their water breaking! like a big "pop". she said she didn't believe one woman who came in and said she heard her water break, thinking no one can actually hear it when it happens. but then she was with another woman a few hours later whose water broke right in front of her and it was a distinct pop!


----------



## strawberry19

thats really interesting Ashley!


----------



## foxforce

I totally agree you will find it hard to leave your career Starglow but at the same time it would be great to be home with baby, it's good you have the option, see how you feel after first few months. I know I won't want to go back to work as I work shifts but needs must with money etc and I won't be going back full time. 

Well my bump has been moving side to side constantly for a while now, like hiccups but quicker and gentler, a swaying action ....not sure whats making baby move like this, want to know whats going on in there!


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce I always wanted to be a stay at home mum as i loved growing up having my mum home with me. I suppose I have options........ I can still take a further 3 months of just state maternity pay ( which is only £123 a week ) and then a further 3 months off unpaid and still go back to work. My baby would be 14 months old by the time I'd be going back to work in sept 2012. I'm thinking out loud here but i suppose I won't know until I have my baby and had the 6 months with her as to how I'll feel. .

Anyhooooooo enough about me.

That's crazy stuff Ashley......so which of the cupcakes waters will go this Wednesday then lol? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxforce

Apparently it could be baby doing practice breathing in-utero

Have a read of this blog . . . . .https://talkbirth.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/in-utero-practice-breathing/#comment-2154


----------



## foxforce

Yes I'm due to go back to work after state maternity pay end of March after some leave I have, I could take a further 3 months unpaid also, we said we would assess our budget nearer the time.

I think Wednesday could be interesting for us from what Ashley is saying


----------



## hch

i love being A sahm :) i wasnt a sahm with callum and i felt i missed out on everything he did! i worked full time and he was in childcare. when i fell pregnant with jack , lee said he would like me to be at home and not at work so i finished work at 37 weeks pregnant and have been a sahm ever since! i have loved every minute of it and im very fortunate that lee has a excellent job and can support us all. i will look to go back to work when this baby is at full time school. in the mean time im looking at doing a nursing course which will fit in around the kids .

starglow i think its how you feel after a few months of being at home , you may want to go back to work or you my not want too , i think you should see how you feel :D xxx


----------



## hch

is wednesday going to be the day we all go into labour! how freaky would that be!


----------



## Starglow

Good plan hch. I don't want to miss anything x


----------



## foxforce

Oooh I got a free Real Nappy starter kit from my local council today, it has; 
a bucket with lid, bamboo Little Lamb, All in One Pop In one size (looks nice), pre-fold original with waterproof wrap and a pack of liners. 
Quite chuffed with it and feel better as only had bought one re-usable so far!

Wonder how Flybee is doing not heard of her for a while have we?

Anyone bouncing on a birthing ball? I started to yesterday, is it supposed to help baby engage and help strengthen legs muscles for birth?


----------



## aileymouse

starglow, you have to do what you feel is right when it comes to going back to work. I had a year off with Amber and was ready to go back to work for some adult company. Will just have to see how it goes this time.

I have an exercise ball but rarely use it cos I like to slob on the sofa.


----------



## lilly77

i'm lucky with my job in that I can choose my days so i actually plan on going back maybe in October for a few jobs here and there, maybe one or two a month and just take it slowly. I hope to be back part time by the time LO is one year old.

Foxforce yes I've got a birthing ball, only just got one from my friend - I actually love sitting on it and am on it a lot as at my scan LO was posterior which is not ideal for a good labour! My DS just loves having a giant ball in the living room though, keep having to tell him off!

OOooohh excited about Wednesday girls - can you imagine!! I wonder how many ladies will go into labour on the main board too :haha:


----------



## Starglow

Oohhhh I'll be watching on here on wednesday lol :)


----------



## lolley

wow lots of posts i was on this morning and my phone has decided to stop giving me updates so i had 4 pages to catch up on :wacko:

fab title Lilly :thumbup:

i have also had a yucky day and not done a lot, i planned to do a few things and have not done a single thing, oh well there is always tomorrow!

i agree with the other ladies on going back to work, i think you will decide when you have been at home a while, you may just want to go back part time so you get the balance of adult conversation and time with your baby.

hmmm wednesday sounds very interesting


----------



## Itsychik

Chatty today!

I think it would be great if we all went into labour on Wednesday! I'm more than ready!

Starglow- I agree with the others about going back to work-- see how you feel and make that decision whenever you're ready! And I hope you're feeling better now!

My maternity leave is 16 weeks total and I will be returning on October 3rd for full time (but I'll be working from home 2 days a week). I can always cut back after that, so I'll figure it out then :)

Lilly- great idea to update the title!

I'm heading to bed... my feet are ENORMOUS! I have a tattoo on one foot and my SIL just joked that it has doubled in size. Tomorrow I'm taking my BIL and MIL to the airport to pick up BIL's girlfriend who has been in Australia for the past 9 months. I have to LEAVE home at 5am! :dohh: I am not a morning person :haha:

Have a great evening ladies!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning everyone!

It's 4:38am! I actually had to wake up and use the toilet shortly after 4 and figured I might as well get up while I could!

So last night I finally DTD :sex: with DH... and for 30 minutes afterwards LO went CRAZY and had a bunch of pains in cervix. Now... absolutely nothing! *sigh* Ah well... maybe it will help prepare for Wednesday...? ;-)

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## lilly77

morning ladies! happy 38 weeks to us that are today woohoo!!!
I can't believe there's only 2 weeks left, well technically we COULD have another 4, eeek, hope not. Sometimes i find it totally surreal that I will have an actual baby in 2 weeks time, doesn't seem real!

Itsy wow bet you were counting on labour to start right! we haven't had :sex: for ages now, maybe it's time to start to get things going (especially now i've had my wax :haha:)

I've got my MW app today. She said i could cancel it if i wanted as i had the dr's last week but i want to ask her about a sweep on my due date and also these sharp stabbing cervix pains which are now happening EVERY night and are very uncomfortable. Anyone else still getting these? They feel like they're getting worse.

Looks like a lovely day outside, hope it doesn't rain for once :winkwink:


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

I'm at mw at 9.15 so just having a coffee then get ready. Good for you Itsy fx'd! Dh and I DTD last Thursday but I want us to maybe try it more to see if it helps. 

Pains in my cervix have eased unfortunately Lilly wish i did have them. 

Supposed to be a great day weather wise today, hope you all enjoy it xx


----------



## Itsychik

Lilly & Foxforce- good luck with the mw today! I have an appointment on Friday and also want to ask what the 'policy' is on getting a sweep near due date. My mw was all for it but now that I'm seeing a consultant they seem less likely to want to interfere. Lilly, let us know what your mw says!

Just got back from the airport... and am going to take a nap! :) Hope everyone enjoys the weather--it's beautiful here as well!


----------



## Starglow

Great weather = washing on line lol. Omg I'm getting old haha! 

Big difference in my energy this week - still very low. Anyway as I've already done the work I have today off. :) loads to do tho. But later we're off for the nursery tour and have friends popping over this evening. 

Hubby listened to bumps heartbeat with just his ear this morning. He can hear her crystal clear. Amazing really. 

Yeap meant to be sunny south UK all day. Yay. I love summer and can't actually believe it's mid June!

Re sex- I don't fancy the pain after! Hubby thinks he'll hurt baby!!!

20 mins chilling and then I'll get going with everything. 

Hope you're all ok. Lilly good luck with mw


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce too. Good luck with mw x


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all!

Good luck with the MW those who have appointments. Mine is tomorrow.

I'm not up to much today. Going to see a friend later. 

WEATHER LOOKS PROMISING! oops caps!


----------



## strawberry19

hope all your mw appointments go well girlies and happy 38weeks to those of you who are today!!

im knackered today didnt sleep much just wasnt tired so having a slob out on the sofa day today :)


----------



## Starglow

Lol I'm still on the sofa haha! Baby girl is moving lots which is lovely. Can't believe its just over 2 and half weeks for me and I'm the furthest due date away!


----------



## strawberry19

well never know she may be earlier!!! i should probably get out and go for a walk or something today but just seems like way too much effort :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Ooh ooh ooh wait for it - wash is on, I've got up and made yummy food (involving tuna of course lol), my legs may just take me to get showered next and then to go get nursing bra's. :)


----------



## foxforce

I'm back .....all was well, baby was wriggling away while mw was having a feel, unfortunately baby is not in my pelvis yet. I had my induction booked for 7/7/11!!! I don't go back until I'm due now so 2 weeks time unless something happens fx'd!

I asked my midwife about stretch and sweep weeks ago she said they won't do it until 40 weeks. 

Happy 38 weeks to us that are, good luck Lilly @ your mw appointment.

Just got some washing in lol enjoy the weather and relaxing ladies, I think we are destined to be tired constantly now :(


----------



## strawberry19

glad all was well hun :) i dont see midwife until 29th-due date now either! hoping i wont have to see her and would have had him by then lol


----------



## foxforce

Thanks! Have you got an induction booked yet? Well she called it a post appointment - I had to ask what it was :blush:


----------



## Starglow

But you can still go into labour and baby not be engaged! Doesn't mean it won't happen soon hun. Baby can engage up to two hours before being born. 

Ladies what bra size were u this trimester and what size nursing bra's did u buy? 
I'm a 36 D now. Prefer not to be measured right now but I'll have to be. No clue otherwise apart from your cup size maybe going up two sizes????


----------



## foxforce

That is true Starglow I do know that but strange how you want baby to be engaged. 

I need to go get nursing bra but I shall need to be measured, I am 36dd at the mo so god knows what size I will need! Where are you going for them? I wear Mothercare at the moment and already have a mamas and papas nursing bra in 36dd, probably use a vest with support for sleeping in also.


----------



## strawberry19

no she didnt book an induction in dont think they do here unless you do go late il probably get offered a sweep at the next appointment if i havent had him by then! i too like starglow said wouldnt worry about baby not being engaged really can happen last minute doesnt mean you go into labour naturally because baby isnt engaged :)

i give up with bras they do my head in i rarely wear one at home or sit with the straps undone :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Well I've been wearing mothercare but other than at 6 weeks and some time in my 2nd tri that's all I've bought. (was measured both times). Someone mentioned stretchy ones on here a while back. Dying to know where they were bought from. Some people use the sleep bra's for day time x


----------



## foxforce

The mamas and papas is a stretchy one - so it goes with the milk in your boobs, haven't really wore it yet, thought I'd save it for after.

I didn't realise they booked inductions here before you went over, she did say I should have got the appointment after seeing the consultant back at 14 weeks when I booked out but they never said I had to book out when I left, so she rang up for the appoint today, not sure if it is to do with the group strep b?


----------



## strawberry19

possible hun not really sure!!


----------



## Starglow

Ah thanks foxforce. You might have saved me a trip to mothercare. I can go straight into town instead to do everything I need to do and pop into mamas and papas while I'm
There. Mothercare is opposite direction lol x


----------



## Starglow

Ok last post for a bit lol .... I'm booked in to have my eye lashes tinted on Friday and a lash perm on Saturday. I used to have it done loads before pregnancy. My lashes are really long and they look great when they're curled up and rich black. Means I won't have to worry about much make up after birth. (altho mascara looks fab over dyed lashes lol). Just treating myself while i can :) bring on the pampering. I'd love to book a massage but that's so not gonna happen lol.


----------



## strawberry19

i wanna be pampered :lol: soooo not fair


----------



## lolley

chatty again today :)

lilly- im still having those pains, hope the appointment goes well.

foxforce- glad everything is well with you

bras - this pregnancy has been strange for me, i havnt changed in size at all, i went up 2 cup sizes with both the boys.

I also have the midwife tomorrow and it's quite scary as it will be the last time i see her before baby is here :shock:


----------



## Itsychik

Hey foxforce, glad your appointment went well! Re: engagement... at 36 weeks my LO was engaged, then at 37 he wasn't... but I'm still hoping he comes SOON! And thanks for letting us know about your 'scheduled' induction... I want to ask at my next appointment what they're planning to do!

Starglow- enjoy getting pampered :) I had my lashes dyed last week (together with a facial... it was pure heaven!)

re: bras I don't think I can be helpful since I don't visit/know any of the stores in the U.K. In NL they use different sizes (I have no idea which size I am here) and I haven't been fitted for one in the U.S. since Feb. I'll have to figure it out at some point, but I have 2 to start off with and will probably put it off as long as possible 

Happy 38 weeks to us! (and 'almost' to strawberry, starglow, and foxforce!) :)


----------



## Itsychik

Lolley- I think it's SUPER exciting that your LO will be here next week! I'm so curious what it's going to be like to finally 'meet' mine. Most days I still find it hard to believe that I'm actually going to have a baby within a few weeks (plus, I cannot WAIT for most of the pregnancy symptoms to go away!). And the fact that you know the actual date is really great :)


----------



## lilly77

oooh pampered - yes please! I had my toenails done today, classic red colour, they look fab. So after my hair coloured and cut, and legs/bikini waxed - i'm all done 

Bra wise, i'm 36 D now and have bought same in nursing bras as they always have extra give in the cups. 

Foxforce wow can't believe you have induction date booked!! i'll let you guys know what my MW says, app is in an hour.

Lolley can't believe you are having your baba next week!! so amazing! I hope mine comes next week too.

Re engagement i was told at my 40wk appointment with MW that DS wasn't engaged and then i went into labour that evening - so it doesn't matter whether you are or aren't.

It's a gorgeous hot day here in london, going to amble down to MW app now and then go for an ice cream after and read my pregnancy mag in the sun! Wish you girls were all in london and we could all meet up in the park would be fab wouldn't it :winkwink:


----------



## strawberry19

would be fab lilly!! its lovely here today too

i forgot that lolley is having her baby next week eeeek so exciting!!! wonder if anyone else will pop before then!! im still quite worried il pop when mil is away... ahh well i gues it serves them right for going away so close to du date


----------



## Starglow

Thanks re the bra's everyone. 

I see mw on Monday and then 2 days before due date. 

Got some housework done. Luckily hubby is coming with me to get everything done in town. Good news is friends cancelled later so I'll be coming home to relax thank goodness


----------



## hch

i dont get to see my mw til next thursday! it would have been just over 3 weeks since i saw her last! im due next saturday! i cant believe it , its only just hit me! and lolley is having her baby girl next wednesday! OMG! im so excited! bras sizes, i was a 34b , im now a 36d! 

im still having the pains in my cervix, infact im just having pains everywhere now, cramps, stretching, nerves! i have never been so moany!


----------



## strawberry19

oh dear hope it eases off hch!!

starglow ive just done some housework too gave the tiles in the shower a good ol scrub and the rest of the bathroom and been on me hands and knees scrubbin the kitchen floor :lol:


----------



## Itsychik

strawberry-- I'm impressed! There's NO way I'm getting on my hands/knees to clean! Your place must be sparkling by now!


----------



## strawberry19

im a clean freak anyway i hate mess! lol :D i reclean everything just because i get bored too which isnt so good but everything is sparkly clean ... i always clean the kitchen floor on my hands and knees its only that room and the bathroom with lino flooring and really no point buying a mop and bucket when ive got nowhere to store one lol its set the braxton hicks off again mind :lol: there getting tighter last day or so!


----------



## foxforce

Oh dear hch Maybe a sign of things to come! 

I've done 3 loads of washing, made lunch, washed up and will make dinner little later. Was going to clean the oven but thought I'd wait until a duller day. Prob put the hoover round later too. 

I'm just sat in the garden now but the sun is lovely and hot, got my factor 30 on so I'm ok. Argh need to go to the toilet now :dohh: 

It's so exciting that your having your little girl next week Lolley!! :dance:


----------



## aileymouse

wow, you have been a chatty lot today! Just been to a friends house for lunch and now I'm sat in the garden with the netbook whilst watching Amber play.

Glad all appointments went well today. I have mine in the morning. 

Re bras, I'm currently wearing 36C they seem to have enough room so I won't bother with anymore now. I got mine from peacocks for £5 each.


----------



## lilly77

back from MW app --- all is well, baby still 4/5ths engaged and back to the left which is good. HB is 145bpm. They won't book me in for a sweep here until i'm 41 weeks, she said to me better to try RLT, walking, pineapple, curries and most important SEX!! So i've let DH know, he better be ready tonight :haha:

They've booked me for consultant app at 41 weeks and only from there do they book induction date but i don't have to be induced if i don't want to - they'll let me go 16 days over. I REALLY HOPE I'M NOT OVERDUE!! Everyone seems to think i'll be early for some reason but my MW said you can't tell at all - so i'm preparing myself either way.

She also said yes 2nd babies come quicker and i may not have time for an epi (eek!) and also that 2nd time moms usually don't have an epi if they've had one before. well i definitely want the option, guess will just have to see how i feel.

I can't believe we're coming to the end of our pregnancy journey girls, in a way i'm going to miss being preggers, going to miss her move inside me... Where will we all migrate to, the baby club? though i guess we should start a new thread not in the pregnancy discussion bit. It will be the end of an era!! :haha:

I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## hch

oooo lilly they will let you go 16 days over too! i hope we dont have to wait that long! i tried to have an epi with jack but didnt have time as he just flew out! but its always nice to have he option :)

are we not allowed to stay in here? or do we have to move ? 


glad appointment went well :)


ailey im going to peacocks as the bras sound like a bargain! thanks for letting me know xx


----------



## foxforce

Sounds like your appoint went well Lilly apart from the 16 day overdue date! I certainly don't want to be induced that's for sure, so come on cupcakes get a wriggle on!

Not sure about you guys but last 2 days I started with nausea again, apparently this can happen.

Ailey I am also going go look for those bras, have a feeling our store doesn't sell maternity things.


----------



## strawberry19

16 days over?? that seems like a long time ive been told il only be allowed to go 12 days over .. hopefully you dont go too far over though!! 

it does seem weird that all our pregnancies will be over soon gone very quick!! i remember when most of us were finding out the sex of lo's and alsorts!! we will all deffo have to stay together when they are here and watch them grow :)


----------



## lolley

glad your apt went well lilly.They give you a sweep at 7 days over at my hospital, i had one with Jake and he went 10 days in total the sweep def helped though i had a show the next day so it got things moving.

No they wont let us stay here we will have to start a new thread, but at least we can all stay together :dance:


----------



## foxforce

Yes I agree Strawberry we must stay in touch.

I think 12 days is the max amount of days here for going over due, I do not believe you will go so long anyway.


----------



## strawberry19

i want my baby now :( everything is ready and waiting and just pottering around re folding bits and bobs ... everyone says to enjoy the quiet while i can... but its boring!! :lol: hopefully the full moon will hav some effect on some of us tomoro night!!


----------



## lilly77

yeah i really doubt i will go over that much, esp considering my waters broke spontaneously with DS at 40w2d. I will DIE if i'm 16 days over, can you imagine - longest 16 days ever!!

We'll start a new summer cupcake thread over in baby club girls How exciting to be posting pics of our babies too!! We'll wait til we've all had our babies before crossing over I reckon.

eeeek so close now!xxxx


----------



## lolley

I have just seen my friend has gone into labour she is on the way to hospital, was due 10 days before me :) its so exciting

I went to homebase earlier as i needed to get a picture frame i could only get from there. This random man waiting at the till said your brave arn't you coming out?????? while looking at my bump! it's the 1st comment like that i have had but thought how rude! Am i supposed to stay house bound from now on :wacko:


----------



## strawberry19

good idea lilly!!!

exciting for your friend lolley!! and how bloody rude was that bloke!! hate people like that especially when it comes from men!! lol


----------



## aileymouse

Our store doesn't sell maternity stuff either, I bought mine online :)

I don't mind going overdue, as long as it's not by much and I don't have to be induced.

I'm feeling a little queasy this afternoon :x


----------



## Starglow

Well Mamas and papas don't stock the maternity bra's here or in fact any of the nearby stores lol...ah well. I'll get to mothercare hopefully inbetween working tomorrow.

Glad your appointments went well ........ You'd need to eat a heck of a lot of pineapple for it to help lol. 

Had pain and bh in the middle of town earlier...ouch ! It's getting harder to walk around lol..... Just an observation not moaning lol.

We visited the nursery. Its good, well run and only for a max of 21 chikdren and it's in beautiful grounds. Cannot believe we'd have to pay £100 admin costs plus £400 deposit which you only get back if your child stays a full year! Good grief. Seems like another life to me. Think I'd be happier for my baby to be starting at 9 months than 6 months but we'll see. 

Woohoooo last full day tomorrow. my 'line manager' is so absent minded he probably has forgotten it's my last day lol. I don't want a fuss and have to finish by chasing them to discuss my new contract for next year....lovely lol


----------



## Starglow

My sister had to be induced and she had no problems at all. She was induced at 12pm, contractions started at 3 30pm and she had her baby at 7pm.


----------



## Starglow

Also re thread...... Great idea to keep cupcakes going over in baby club. Just be prepared that as we're all having our little ones there could be a lull on here while we settle into our new lives. ( or maybe there wont be ) We could arrange a rough date to move over so we all know where we are.


----------



## strawberry19

eeek bet your looking forward to your last day at work hun!!!

thats good about your sisters induction everyone always seems to make it sound like a horror story and most ive heard end up in emergancy csections :( really not keen on bieng induced but i guess if it comes to it we all havent really got any choice!! 

thats a good idea about a rough date.. im sure everyone will be able to keep in contact via facebook aswell as here if we dont get time sometimes i just update via my phone if im lazy and cant be bothered ... infact when oh is here i very rarely come on here!! we arent writing when we go into hospital on facebook... just going to announce when he is here after its calmed down a bit


----------



## Starglow

Well a rough date........ Say I'm due 3rd July (2nd hospital notes/ 3rd mw notes) the latest I'd go would be 17th July so we could look at moving over then at the latest date ( couple of days after maybe). But then if we're all in touch and haven't gone over due we could move over earlier. Just a suggestion . At least that way the thread could be set up and we'd all know where to be by then.


----------



## strawberry19

fab idea!


----------



## foxforce

Oh what a bummer on the nursing bras Starglow :( The nearest M&P's store doesn't sell underwear but the factory outlet does which is just a little further away, shame you don't know your size as they have a 3 for £15 online but only in certain sizes now.

Great that your sister's induction went so smoothly also. Bet your getting excited Starglow about work I hope you don't need to chase up things for when you return.

Ailey nice to know I'm not alone in the nausea :sick: I'll check Peacocks online :thumbup:

Oh I meant to mention that my fundal height measured at 37cm so baby has slowed a little, no bad thing as it's only a cm out.

Have to take one of the cars for it's MOT tomorrow, hope and pray but we believe we are going to need a couple of tyres, lets hope it's nothing more.

Right think I'm going to shower then start to prepare dinner, it's starting to cloud over a little here now.


----------



## Starglow

I saw that online foxforce. Ah speaking of clouds you've just reminded me I must take the washing in off the line. Was hubby's job but he's snoozing lol. 

Also why aren't you on Facebook hun? X


----------



## strawberry19

getting cloudy here too... :lol: wake your oh up and get him to do it ... i would .. haha ... my oh told me off yesterday because he doesnt get to do any housework and he feels guilty that i do it all and the majority of the cooking and make him a lunch for work... he takes the bins out for me but i do everything else :/ i dont mind doing it i quite enjoy it hmm maybe i should start letting him do more before he gets too used to it :lol:


----------



## foxforce

Just never bothered with it to be honest, got on fine without it. I don't know if I'd have the time to use it to be honest and there is a lot of bitching that goes on with some of the staff at work I hear about, I know a few who have deleted their accounts with the hassle. We have a lot of childish people who have nothing to do but stick their noses in others business.

Yes Strawberry you should get him doing bits, my dh doesn't do much but he'll at least put hoover round, dust, wash up and d.i.y bits and pieces.

I can smell bbq's .....


----------



## strawberry19

he would be more than happy to do it i just end up doing it all when hes at work cause im bored :lol: hate sitting still for too long .. i supose though when baby is here i wont be constantly bored so he can help out and run around after me :) 

ooohhhh bbq's yummy!! love a good bbq!! 

gah i know what you mean about facebook sometimes its more hassle then its worth i also think alot of people share waaaay too much info on there i can literally know what some people are doing at most times of the day where they are and who they are with... nightmare!! ive not ever had trouble with it myself but i know alot of people who have... most people just dont think before they type lol


----------



## Starglow

They need a New Mums section here. I know some of us already have kids but you're still new mums to our cupcakes. The baby club looks like it's very toddler orientated plus it doesn't look like a 'groups' place. We could get kicked out like last time. I'll look and see what other options are on here!


----------



## aileymouse

About the new group...in the section on here 'groups and discussions' there is a 'baby and parenting' section. We could move over there when the last of us has popped!

Just had some pamper time with my princess! She's just had a lovely bubble bath and hair washed. And now I have painted her toenails :) she loves it and it's a nice bit of mummy daughter quality time xx


----------



## Ashley2189

i........ don't even know what to say to you all. you've been SO chatty, it's impossible for me to just jump in lol i've read through everything though. 

probably gonna try and :sex: tonight or tomorrow, see if we can get anything started. OH is getting upset and says the baby never wants to play with him anymore and she doesn't like him anymore lol usually he pokes her and she sticks her feet out and he "tickles" them, but the past few days she's been pretty unresponsive to him. she moves when she wants to and that's it. 

i'm not going to say anything publicly on facebook when i go into labor, so i'll try to update on here or maybe i'll send a reply to the message we had going on facebook. my grandparents and aunt live about an hour away from me, and i do NOT want them to show up at the hospital! i've already spoken to my parents and told them that they are not to say anything. i don't particularly like my grandparents, they have done some pretty crappy things to my parents and have treated my sister and i poorly at times. i don't think they mean to do malicious things, it's just their personality and they will never change. they don't get it when they do something wrong, and if you try to talk to them about it they get seriously offended and it's just a big fiasco. i love them to death, but can't deal with the stress of being around them while i'm in the hospital. my aunt is on my facebook, so i cannot allow the news to leak on there.


----------



## Starglow

If I had my way I wouldn't say anything on fb about going Into labour. I have a feeling hubby will want to. I've said I don't want updates. We'll let our immediate family know and a few best friends. Hopefully here too :)


----------



## lilly77

i'm not updating on facebook either - only once we've had our LO and our friends and family know - i'll update you guys on here though, of course!!

Anyone feeling mad at their friends btw? My best friend who is preggers too, we are very close and she's not the problem... it's my other friends who I feel a bit... neglected!! Like, not replying to my texts and stuff like that. I just feel invisible sometimes. Especially my single/no children friends. I know i should expect this to happen - but being emotional and hormonal doesn't help and i can't help but feel annoyed at them for not keeping in touch with me as often. I don't know.. sorry for mini rant. Sometimes i just feel people can be so self involved and rude without meaning to, esp in a big city like london. GRRR. Well at least i have my amazing DH and DS and beautiful baby girl on the way.


----------



## strawberry19

deffo know what you mean lilly... they will all be interested when baby is here though and then disapear again... by the looks of it this is how it goes alot of the time!!


----------



## Starglow

I just watched Baby Hospital on ITV. It was really sad :(

........,

I have one friend who is really jealous and I am careful what I say around her. She kind of forgets I'm pregnant! It's just about her and how much weight She's lost! It's really sad but I'm not dwelling on it. All my other friends have been great. 
Lilly London can be a cold place. I lived there for 3 years. We'll have to meet up at some stage. I'm only an 45-60 mins on the train from Waterloo :)


----------



## Ashley2189

lilly - i was feeling that way too, but i only had 3 friends. one doesn't talk to me at all anymore but i wasn't very close with her so i don't much care. the other two were making me feel really bad for a while with their going out and not inviting me, and never wanting to hang out with me. but one of them is pregnant now too so now she knows how it feels. OH and I are the first out of our close friends to fall pregnant, so it's a really hard adjustment.


----------



## foxforce

I Watched baby hospital too Starglow, had me blubbing :(

My friends have annoyed me too a couple of times, not inviting me out when I would have gone just won't have been drinking :shrug: and I mentioned yesterday about my friend expecting me to drive to her 30 mins away, she has not ever been to our home in over 4 years.

Had an uncomfortable evening with bubs, pressure and trouble just getting comfy.

Hope you all sleep well and me too!


----------



## Starglow

I was in bed at 7 30 and it was at least 1230 before I fell asleep. I was so tired but couldn't settle. 

The thing i love about Wednesday's is I have lunch with one of my best girl friends. I havent seen her in a month (in touch daily tho) as her mum is dying. It's so sad and I know what she's going through with brain cancer and watching her mum fade away. So I cant wait to see her but I know she's a wreck. I also know she's coming in cause of my last day. She's a sweetie. I told her not to but she wants a change of scene. 

Lolley any news on your friend and her baby yet? 

My app says that only 5% of ladies have their babies on their due dates and that 95% go within 2 weeks before or 2 weeks after. Funny old stats lol what about the ones who come much earlier lol. Ah well. Any time now. 

Well everyone have a fab day. Xxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Ps ....., flybee I hope you're ok Hun. X


----------



## lilly77

glad i'm not the only one with friend issues! Seems quite common esp when we are pregnant. Starglow - yes london can be a cold place... everyone is so wrapped up in careers/networking/parties etc it can be so shallow.
Ashley - when I had my DS at 25 I was the only one of my friends who was pregnant - i ended up moving back with my parents an hour away from london and felt very cut off from my previous life in london, so i know how feel.
I have one best friend ive had for years and although I have/had other close friends, she's the only one i really trust! It's just sad people you thought you were really close with don't bother calling you/returning calls etc.

ANYway rant over! Well ladies, FULL MOON tonight!! this is a really dumb blonde question, but would it be a full moon in the states and netherlands too? Excuse me for being stupid, i'll blame it on preggers brain!

My friend was due on the 7th June and she's still not had her baby yet!! She's gone quiet on FB so i wonder if she's in labour now... imagine 8 days overdue, i'd be so frustrated.

So the name game, on the first page of the thread i'm going to put our real names next to our bnb names, what do you guys think? Please tell me if i've left anyone out or got anyone wrong. We don't often hear from flybee and of course mama afrika anymore, i don't remember their real names! And FLGAL82 hasn't been on for many months now, wonder if i should take her off?? Don't remember her name either... anyone knows please let me know and i'll change it :flower:

x


----------



## hch

morning ladies! miss moany here! lilly i know how you feel i havent spoke to my friends in ages as they just dont bother with me but i know they will make out on facebook that they care when really there not bothered but they will be once baby is here! TBH if they came over now i will probably be really snappy with them oh well! 

full moon full moon! please let it be a sign! i have been awake since 12 37 last night! came down stairs to sleep but ended up being sick in the toilet for most of it! and then to top it all off everyone at school commented on how tired and miserable i look! :lol: thanks for that! 


i think flybee is tanya but i could be wrong!


----------



## lilly77

Hch sounds like it could be the start for you!!! you're the first one officially due, so you never know - exciting!
I kind of hope i DON'T go into labour tonight - I'm meant to be working tomorrow for 5 days, have a bday party on Sun too! haha, i'm so selfish.. poor LO will come whenever she wants. But i REALLY need the money and i'm actually looking forward to working as its such a nice team. (I may take that all back after my first day however :haha:)


----------



## strawberry19

good idea about putting names on front lilly!!

aww hch hope you feel better soon :( i couldnt get to sleep till 1am this morning!! lol took a while to get to sleep and was awake at 7 managed to get back to sleep for a little bit but not for long!

full moon full mooon!!! please work!!!.. i assume itd be the same elsewhere lilly but may be wrong lol!!

starglow- have a lovely last day at work 

xx


----------



## lilly77

Right i've done the names on the first page! I've not written any names i didn't know for sure.. so Flybee please confirm if you are indeed the mysterious Tanya! haha

I woke up at 5.30 for a wee and couldn't get back to sleep for ages, but I felt very cosy in my bed just dozing - started thinking about the actual birth and couldn't stop!

My MW said to me yesterday that if the age gap between children is 10 yrs it's classed as you having a first baby again, body and labour wise etc. I have 8 yrs gap so not far off, Lolley isn't your gap big too?
I really do feel like a first timer again in a lot of respects - am excited about the birth strangely enough, but nervous that it will be too quick for me to have an epi, or get to the hospital etc. Also with me having a different gender and all, it's all new to me to be having a girl, so used to willy's in the house now haha!!


----------



## hch

hahahaha im used to willys too! A lady at school is convinced that this baby is a girl even tho i have seen his bits! but she is certain its a girl! LOL best not be or she will dressed as a boy for a while :lol: 

my 2nd baby came 6 years after my 1st and it was very quick BUT im sure it was because i was induced. There is 4 1/2 years between baby and jack so i wonder how long i will be in labour for! i cant wait!


----------



## strawberry19

eeeek its so exciting :lol:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

re: friends... I think I'm actually the opposite of what most of you have been saying. If anything, my friends are MORE attentive and interested now that I'm pregnant! And I've become this e-mail hermit who just can't seem to find the motivation to reply to ALL the e-mails I get. I'm constantly sending e-mails back a month after I get them with apologies for my lateness. Everyone is being really friendly, and people are sending us gifts overseas (since most of my friends are in the U.S.) and I feel quite overwhelmed at how much time/effort it takes to keep in contact with everyone. I'm really trying though, and it's one reason I love FB because it's an easy way to keep in contact 'in between' the e-mails to let ppl know I haven't forgotten about them!

Lilly- great idea about updating with names :) I remember seeing FLGAL on the main board a few weeks ago, so I think she's still lurking around BnB but no idea if she checks this. Has she been on since we moved locations? Maybe she's lost us?

hch- hope you feel better soon hun :( It's okay to be moany! I moan to DH all the time :haha: He's constantly telling people how glad he is not to be a woman (or in any case, not able to be pregnant!)

Ashley- hope your OH isn't TOO put out! My LO has also stopped 'responding' to being poked, etc. He's not moving as much, and I keep trying to convince him that he'd be WAY more comfortable in his own bed... he just needs to come out! ;)

oh and re: full moon... As far as I'm aware, the moon should be full in the entire northern hemisphere (just at different times depending on time zone, etc). So we're all expecting a full moon tonight!


----------



## strawberry19

yay :) will be interesting to see if the full moon works on any of us hmm!! hope it does


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all!
It's been a busy one here, been to see the midwife. All is fine with me and baby. She thinks baby is going to be long as her legs are right round the other side. Not surprising really since Amber was really long too.
Amber and I then went to the garden centre to 'jungleland' (a little indoor greenhouse with a scary pretend leopard and other animals and fish) then we had a milkshake in the cafe and on to the tropical fish shop where I bumped into the health visitor and her grand daughter. 
Just got back from tesco now with some ingredients to make shortbread. Yum! 
Out for dinner tonight with the inlaws to celebrate their anniversary.

Hch, hope you are feeling better now.

Fingers crossed the full moon does help at least one of us!

I can't be having my baby this weekend. MIL is in Cornwall and she is supossed to be having Amber. Mym mum and Dad are moving my sister to Plymouth and my mum is taking us to the hospital! Luckily I have some good friends on standby to help out if needs be.


----------



## strawberry19

ohhh fingers or rather legs crossed then ailey!! lol i feel your pain my oh's mum step dad brother and sister are in the south of france from friday till the 25th!! :/ bit worried hel come when they are away but not much we can do about it :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

I also asked my midwife about sweeps. she said the first will be offered at 41 weeks, but with this being my second she would do a couple to try and get me going naturally as being induced is a pain when you have other children to think about to from a childcare point of view. She said hopefully as Amber was a quick induction, this one will be a fairly easy delivery.


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone :hi:

starglow- yes she had her baby girl with just a 2hour labour start to finish!!!! it is her 3rd and last time was very quick too she called her Indie Rose and was 8lb10oz.

Lilly- yep my boys are older, Jake is 10 and Callum is 7. I can't believe Jake goes to high school in sept now that is scary (Anyway sorry im waffling) such an age gap due to re-marrying.

hch - hope your ok hun, like i said you moan away, im moany today too!

Friends- my life is sooo sad i dont really have any close friends to be honest and non i could call upon if needed. I have a few good friends at uni and a couple at work but were not close like that.

full moon - i am being selfish too, i don't want baby to come till after saturday callum has his 1st football tournament so i want to be there for him.


I'm going to have a moan too - sorry :(
I feel crap today, i had 2 hours worth of bh last night lasting 60 secs and they were very strong but then dropped to 20 mins then vanished. I had niggles and aches most of the night and woke with a banging headache. Went back to bed after the kids went to school and did manage to sleep.
Also my sister has gone to Egypt today for 2 weeks and will miss baby when she is born. we are very close and she is so gutted she wont be here.

but on a brighter note...
I have the midwife this afternoon at 2pm and this time next week i will be holding my baby woooo :)


----------



## lolley

oooo i forgot-

Enjoy your last day starglow :)


----------



## strawberry19

eeek thats awesome to know this time next week you would have had your baby :)


----------



## Starglow

Omg it felt great leaving work today! Managed to finish early at 1130, have a quick meeting with HR who are drawing up a proper teaching contract for me with sickness and pension etc, have lunch with my friend and quick goodbyes. Just 90 mins teaching at home later and 60 mins 2moro also at home. Easy! What a complete relief to have finished proper work tho. I celebrated with ben & jerry's phish food lol

I'm looking forward to 2 weeks off. 

Gotta get the housework done now. Hubby didn't lift a finger around the house ! Brilliant!


----------



## Itsychik

I would be more than happy to volunteer to be one of the ladies who goes into labour tonight! :) Unfortunately, I don't think that's going to happen.. no BH, pain, or any other 'labour' symptoms at all. Ah well...

Starglow- is your last day today? For some reason I thought it was tomorrow... either way, I hope you have a fantastic time!

Ailey- glad your appointment went well! :)

Lolley- sorry you've been feeling crappy :( Did you have lots of BH with your boys? Or is this new? At least you know there's just a week left!

Is anyone planning anything for Father's Day this weekend for your OH/DH? We keep joking whether or not DH will have a "real Father's Day" (i.e. whether LO will be here or not!) but I'm having trouble thinking of something fun/creative to do for him. What are you guys doing?


----------



## Itsychik

Oh Starglow, I was still typing when you posted...

glad you finished your last day of 'proper' work! yay! Soon you'll be able to completely relax :)

and Ben & Jerry's sounds soooooooooooo good right about now! What a great idea... wish I had some in house!


----------



## Starglow

Lol it was naughty but very yum. 

After teaching later at 5pm i think I'll pour myself a big soapy bath and completely relax.


----------



## strawberry19

ahhhh that sounds like heaven hun :)

weather is pants today and i keep getting hot flushes seems stormy outside :(


----------



## lolley

itsy- nope no bh with either of the boys, had them this time from around 17 week :wacko: but they are getting very intense now and lasting longer.

starglow- woooo for finishing glad you enjoyed your last day

midwife went well, nothing really to report, im 3/5 engaged and everything else is good :)

here is my 38 week bump pic, only realised today that i have not taken one since 30 weeks...

https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/kell500/38weeks.jpg


----------



## Starglow

Oh and Fathers day. I've got a cute card for a fantastic daddy to be but I want to get a little pressie 2moro too from bump. he's been hinting about fathers day lol. I had to get his birthday card too and I still need to get our anniversary card. Lol. July is such a busy month for us. I've already sent my friends bday card for July 7th saying to open then. Just incase I'm on another plannet. I got her tickets for Take That in London for her birthday then realised it was my due date lol. So sending her with her delighted boyfriend lol. She's a huge fan!!!


----------



## hch

yay starglow for finishing work!


lolley your bump is fab! very neat and i think tiny too! glad your mw appointment went well!

ailey glad your appointment went well hun! dont forget to send me some shortbread ;)

my OH is at work for fathers day but he has just rang to say he starts his holiday on monday which is fabulous for me as i have had enough of walking to and from the bloody school! i will probably get him something in town 2moro on his day off. he hopes i go into labour on fathers day as i had jack on mothers day in 2007!


----------



## strawberry19

aww thats cute hch!!

lovely bump lolley!!


----------



## aileymouse

Yawn! Just had an afternoon nap, really tired, but don't know why I actually slept quite well last night.

Lolley, glad all went well with the midwife! Lovely bump.

Starglow, what a relief to have finished work! I think you have deserved that bubble bath.

hch, I've given up on the shortbread idea for today as I'm shattered. Will probably do it friday now.

Loads of BH's today again and they are getting much stronger and baby is making some weird movements.

Nothing planned for father day, Amber will make something at nursery for Paul. I asked Paul if sunday would be a good day for baby to be born, and he said he doesn't want to share his day!!!


----------



## strawberry19

how selfish of him :lol: my oh loves the idea of him coming on fathers day


----------



## Starglow

So funny not wanting to share his day lol. Kinda cute. 

Oops 5 30 I finished. Feel so sick and tired now. Gonna lie on bed and rest for a bit. 


Back later x


----------



## foxforce

Hey all

Lolley lovely bump very neat, exciting To think this time next week! Glad your mw appoint went well.

Happy last day starglow

Mmmm shortbread sounds fab hopefully you'll feel more like making it tomorrow Ailey.

Good job on names Lilly

I slept well last night just getting up more frequently for toilet - 4 times, didn't want to get up but my hay fever is very bad so think that is making me groggy. The car ended up costing a bit needed new pads and discs on front wheels and exhaust needed some welding, oh well can't moan as hasn't cost much until now.

Hmmm full moon, dh read in Daily Mail it's a Lunar eclipse but I haven't read it anywhere else, I would be happy to start tonight like Itsy but still trying not to think about it


----------



## foxforce

Just checked and it is a Lunar Eclipse (strawberry moon - sagitarrius) shame it's cloudy :(


----------



## Itsychik

Lolley- beautiful bump! It's so neat!

foxforce- too bad about the car needing repairs, but hopefully this will be it for the next few years!

Starglow- hope you feel better after laying for a bit!

And Ailey, I agree... feel free to send a round of shortcake to all the Summer Cupcakes ;-) haha

One of the things I'm most looking forward to losing after LO is born is the BACK PAIN! My days would be so much more comfortable if it would just go away!

For those of you who have other children... when did you have them? I remember for a couple of you but not everyone. Just wondering how many went overdue with their first and/or second...?


----------



## Ashley2189

just went through old posts and found when we first told each other our real names. The only person I could find from the ones we are missing is Mama Afrika. Her real name is Thembi and it's pronounced tem-bee. The others never replied as far as I could tell.

very neat about the lunar eclipse! did a quick google search, and it's the year's first total lunar eclipse, and the first central lunar eclipse (where the center point of Earth's shadow is on the disk) since July 16, 2000. The next central lunar eclipse will be July 27, 2018. However, it will be visible only in the eastern half of Africa, the Middle East, central Asia, and western Australia. 

for father's day, i had an 8 inch x 10 inch photo printed off of our favorite scan photo where LO is smiling and it says "Angelic smiles for my daddy" because he calls her his little angel. in the border it has things like "World's greatest dad". It's simple, but meaningful. I put it in a nice frame. OH would be THRILLED if baby came on Father's day! He also told me it would be great if she came on the 20th, which was his Grandfather's birthday. He was very close to his grandpa as a child, and though he passed away many years ago (OH was still a kid) I can tell he still misses him a great deal. Apparently his Grandpa passed on June 10, just 10 days before his bday, so it's a very rough time for them. I keep saying I don't want baby to share ANYONE's birthday, that she will have her own, but after hearing this I think it would be great if she was born that day to bring happiness back to it.


----------



## hch

i went overdue with both of my boys! 14 days with my first and 10 days with my second! thats why i dont feel hopeful about going naturally on my own! i really hope i do tho! x


----------



## lilly77

Thanks Ashley re names - I'll go put mama afrika's name in. 

That is sooo cute what you've done for OH father's day - so amazing! you've inspired me to do something similar for my DH, what a gorgeous idea.

I only went 2 days over with my DS so hoping for the same if not slightly earlier with this one.. but you never know!
I actually don't want her to come tonight!! I would like another week and then she can come :kiss:
My friend was due on the 7th June and only had her baby this morning after.. wait for it... a 3 DAY LABOUR!!! eeek! that's pretty unlucky. My labour was only 12 hours with DS which is awesome for first birth. I hope I'm that lucky again.

Lolley - great bump, I agree very neat!
Starglow - glad you had great last day at work
Foxforce - ooh me too i have bad hayfever, sometimes I can't even see out my eyes its so bad!
Hch - that would be so strange if you went into labour on fathers day considering Jack was born on mothers day, what a coincidence!

Right i'm off to bath and then pack up my makeup kit for work tomorrow x


----------



## aileymouse

I had hayfever really bad yesterday too.

REALLY uncomfortable tonight. Been getting horrible braxton hicks and my back is hurting loads. Went out for dinner, but I didn't over eat. I only had a main meal but didn't even finish it all.

Tonight is a lunar eclipse but think it is only visible from north africa. It's too cloudy here anyway.

It's pretty damn muggy tonight. Not pleasant.

Itsy. Amber was 12 days late. Induced at 11 days overdue. Only 3.5 hour labour. I don't mind going over again, as long as I go naturally x


----------



## hch

its soooo hot! it needs to rain! i have coughed so much my ribs are now killing me! i could only eat supernoodles for tea as my heartburn is so bad! even lee doesnt remember it being this bad with jack! 

lee is taking me out 2moro for brekkie! then im going to get some clary sage oil and some almond oil and im starting the eviction proceedings! rubbing the oil in my bump and bathing in it! i hope it works! some people are convinced it does!


----------



## strawberry19

grrrr hate muggyness!!! been so friggin hot all afternoon dripping in sweat.. gross!!! had a lovely shower and feeling bit better now though... its cleared up outside a little bit.. i can see pink sky :) cant believe how light it still is!!!... really not counting on this full moon lunar eclipse to help .. although itd be lovely lol


----------



## lilly77

arrgh i'm in so much pain ladies - these stabbing pains are constant every night when i relax.. baby moves around so much and feels like she is at the top of my cervix bashing a cluster of nerves or something. Can't even control it as it comes out of nowhere and feels like a knife stabbing in my vagina!!! (sorry tmi) it is SO painful :cry: :cry: 
This has been going on 3 nights now... also having painful BH with mild period pain feelings. I hope this doesn't carry on for another 2 weeks i don't know how i'd cope with it.

agree its really muggy tonight, i have a fan in our room it's amazing, i love falling asleep to the sound as well.

night everyone.. just watched hilarious episode of apprentice.. but i'm going to bed now hopefully these shooting stabbing pains will stop!!
xx


----------



## strawberry19

hope they stop for you lilly and hope you cope okay with work tomoro!!! good luck!!..xx


----------



## hch

Hugs hun hope they calm down for you! I'm in bed with 6 pillows propping me up, I can't lie down :( plus I have a foot right around the side just poking out ! Im glad he is comfy Pmsl!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Seems like most of us were especially uncomfortable last night :( Lilly & hch- I hope you were finally able to get some sleep! I went to bed relatively early (before 11... early for me!) but tossed and turned the whole night due to back/rib pain. Finally gave up and got out of bed at 7am.

So I don't think the full moon helped any of us here... right?

I have an appointment to get my hair done today at 10.30... looking forward to it!

Lilly- good luck at work today! I hope things go smoothly!


----------



## lilly77

morning girls

Well full moon didn't help me!! Thanks for messages re my work today - i've ordered a cab there and back so travel will be fine. I should warn the crew about the sharp pains i get at night though or i might really freak them out. As they're so sudden and painful sometimes I can't help but shout out..So embarrassing!

I'm taking my laptop to work with me so will be messaging from there. Seems like a lot of us were uncomfortable last night..

my DS says he has a sore throat this morning, a couple of his friends from school are off sick so I REALLY hope he's not coming down with anything, would be such bad timing. I've given him calpol and hoped for the best.

hope everyone as a fab day xx


----------



## Starglow

Yep lots of sore throats going around Hun. Good luck With your work today. Take it slowly. 

Crappy night again for me. I toss and turn for hours with painful heartburn. When I hey to sleep I really sleep but it's taking hours to nod off. I feel human again in the mornings at least. 

Omg the rain here is crazy. Summer babies need sunshine not rain!


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Sorry to hear a lot of you were uncomfortable last night, Lilly those pains sound awful hope you get through work ok :flower:

We had rain really heavy in the evening so it felt cooler here for the night. I slept fine again - no stiring at all for me :( 

I'm going to Tesco's this am then I'm visiting my friend who lives 30 mins away, needing to get back for another friend who calling at our house about 4pm.

Itsy enjoy getting your hair done & hch have a lovely breakfast out and happy shopping, I may look for some clary sage to try.

Everyone have good days x


----------



## aileymouse

No full moon baby here!

I too had a bad night, waking every hour needing a wee and really uncomfortable BH's.

Lilly hope work goes ok today.

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## lilly77

omg its pouring rain here too!! hasn't stopped since 8am... so glad i'm getting a cab to work.

Did the labour prediction quiz on the main board, you guys should do it.. interesting!!

This is mine

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.2 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long.

hmmm will be funny to see if it's right!


----------



## strawberry19

haha thats funny im gonna try it!! 

took a while for me to settle to sleep last night people above us were really heavy footed last night and then something smashed outside not sure what it was mind :/ had a bit of backache but it settled down again today... sun is starting to come out now but its still wet!! need to go for a walk today :)

hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## aileymouse

Here's my labour prediction. I think the same...
I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.7 pounds and that your labor will be about 6 hours long.


----------



## lolley

morning :)

Lilly - hope work goes well for you today, take it easy though

looks like the full moon was no good all round :(

im off to do the labour prediction now too lol


----------



## Itsychik

I got almost the same as Ailey :) Although I'm hoping it's way off (the weight is probably off, according to the consultant LO is already above the 7.3 lbs).


_I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long_


----------



## lolley

i did it for fun to see what it predicts as we know mine will be 7 days early and born in the morning. here it is...

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 6 hours long.


----------



## Itsychik

haha Lolley...that would be a REALLY long c-section if it lasted 6 hours!

Now I'm just hoping my LO is stubborn enough to intentionally want to prove the prediction wrong ;-) Come on baby--- you know you want to come out ASAP!


----------



## lolley

thats what i thought lol

i think we all have stubborn babies i expected at least 1 more by now :winkwink:


----------



## foxforce

HaHA I had the same prediction about baby being tucked away and not wanting to come out, except a 13 hour labour!! Don't want that! 

My blooming dog has got hold of my blackberry and broken it! :( My fault for leaving it where he could get it. Looked like just battery at first but I got a battery out of dh's old blackberry and half the screen has gone :o grrr I am due an upgrade now thankfully and we have a spare


----------



## lolley

ooo just seen on the main board the new one born every minute usa starts tonight at 9pm on more 4 for those of you with sky.

I know it might be a bit too close to home at the moment for some but just thought i would let you all know :)


----------



## aileymouse

I've set in on series link! ;)


----------



## Starglow

You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 15 hours long.


----------



## Starglow

Haha funny! 

My hubby was a 10lb baby! I was just over 5lbs. 

I'll watch obem must record it. 

Got sleep nursing bra pack of 2. They're nice and comfy. Ill buy normal nursing bra's when my boobs have settled into their new size rather than guessing. 

X


----------



## strawberry19

:lol: they are funny 

another week nearly over!! soooo boring

i had pancaes for lunch.. really fancied them for some reason lol gonna have a curry tonight get oh to cook!


----------



## Starglow

Yum I love curry :) you're bored! I can't wait for a day to come that's empty lol. 

My friend Is due tomorrow and she did the test to be told her baby would be 1-2 weeks early lol. Nope I guess not haha


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhhh I've series linked obem US. Can't wait to see that.


----------



## lilly77

eeek starglow you might be next!!

i've already series linked OBEM too and i'll watch it when i get home. At work at the moment, not too bad so far but I still have another 6 hrs at least! 

Have had no twinges of labour yet... (apart from those annoying stabbing pains but thats just cervical pain)

I'm hoping my prediction is right - Kai was 7.4 and labour with him was 11 hrs so sounds like it will be pretty much the same if it's true!


----------



## Starglow

Lilly you're doing fab at work! Take your time. I'd Say you'll fall into bed later!

My friend saw her midwife today. She's 40 weeks tomorrow and had a sweep today. She wasn't expecting it at all. 

My feet are already up and lying on sofa. This is bliss!


----------



## lilly77

thanks starglow - yeah its not too bad so far apart from the italian presenter who's makeup i'm doing who keeps making highly inappropriate jokes that's he's the father of my unborn child!!!

I've asked DH to run me a bath when i'm on my way home, can't sleep without my bath these days, and then i'm sure i'll just fall asleep straight away.

It's weird because here at work i now feel like labour is a million miles away, i bet once i finish next tuesday i'll just collapse in a heap at home and probably go into labour straight away.

i wonder which one of us is next?!?! I reckon no one will beat Lolley....!


----------



## hch

hahaha i must be stupid as i cant find the labour prediction thing! 


got my clary sage oil and almond oil! going to have a lovely soak in the bath as lee has gone out for a few hours as he just got promoted at work! treated the boys to a whole new wardrobe and finally bought the bedding for the cot bed and another mobile as im not keen on the myleene klass one i got last week! 

a random man came up to me today and said i would i give birth on saturday and he has never been wrong! :lol: would be lovely but i very much doubt my monkey will put in an appearance!


----------



## aileymouse

I think we all must have stubborn babies!

I'm really annoyed at one of my friends, I asked if she fancied a kid free cuppa today as all of our kids were at nursery today. She invited me there (30mins away) but I said I wasn't up to driving that far. So she said she's let me know and come over today. Did she turn up? nope! Did she get in touch? nope! Just a little annyed cos of how much I helped her out when she was pregnant with her second. 

I've been so frigging bored it's unreal. Just can't wait to have this baby so I have something to do. Amber doesn't even need me. She likes to play on her own and keeps herself occupied :( sob sob. Paul is busy every evening with his OU course. hmmmm.


----------



## hch

hugs hun thats very rude of her :( hope your ok xx



by the way im in single figures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starglow

Hch I found the prediction thing online 
Www.justmommies.com

Ailey - your friend sounds very self absorbed. 
Why don't you pamper yourself, long baths, looking after your skin etc. Magazines, your favourite films, long catch ups with your friends on the phone. 

Can't remember if I said this already but someone advised me to book something special for my due date to look forward to. I think it's a good idea for all of us x


----------



## Starglow

Hch omg 9 days!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic


----------



## aileymouse

hch, 9 days! argghh!!

How sad that I signed up to online bingo for something to do today. I watched a film too. I get too hot for baths atm, I'm swollen enough as it is. 

Hopefully seeing a friend tomorrow, she only lives up the road. Got to do something this weekend, I fed up of staying in. But heavy rain forecast for all weekend...whinge and moan. Sorry girls.

I have a midwife appointment to look forward to on my due date :lol: really hoping I'm not going to need it though and baby will arrive before then! Yeah right!


----------



## hch

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :lol:

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long.


right im going for a soak in my clary sage oil! be back later x


----------



## Starglow

Lol hch. 

My friend did it today. Due date 2moro and told lo would come 1-2 weeks early !!!!
Hehe


----------



## hch

wow that clary sage oil is strong! my whole house stinks! and i only put 4 drops in the bath! its supposed to help you sleep aswell so hopefully if it doesnt do anything i will at least have a decent nights kip!


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhh the US One Born Every Minute is really not like the UK one. It's a bit bizarre.


----------



## lolley

im just about to watch, i had a long shower and now can whizz through the adverts :)


----------



## strawberry19

oooh just putting the usa one on should be interesting oh has gone to bed early lol wimp!!!

i wonder if any more babies will come before lolleys... hmmm... its great to see who might be next!!!

ive had a few period type cramps this evening but they are settling down again now ... :( booo lol is it sad i get a lil excited wen i get a few pains!! lol


----------



## Starglow

It's just filmed in a funny way but I'll still be watching it. Hubby is catching up on it now lol. 

No period type pains for me. The pelvic pain is back.


----------



## strawberry19

oh dear what we all like with our aches and pains eh :lol: 

hope everyone gets a better nights sleep tonight seem to remember everyone had a crappy nights sleep last night


----------



## Starglow

Ah yeah but I'm not moaning really. Kinda just noting it. cannot wait to meet my baby. I wonder what she'll look like and what kind of births we'll all have.


----------



## strawberry19

i know itl be interesting to see how were all different!! im quite looking forward to know how il cope with it all to be honest hmmmm


----------



## Starglow

I know!!!! Eek. I hope I'm calm and relaxed but who knows lol. 

I wonder how Mamafrica and Bluestarlight are!!!!


----------



## strawberry19

ahh i know bet they are enjoying their babies :) 

i hope to be calm and relaxed too i cant imagine myself being in a right state.. lol. stupid as that sounds.. just gonna go with the flow and see what happens i know i want to b as mobile as possible and hopefully go into the pool but thats about it!!


----------



## lolley

just finished watching, it was a bit strange. Watchable but i prefer the uk version as of yet.

I really thought we would have at least 1 more baby by now, so i am going with 1 more before me :) not sure who though.

and i am sure you will all do fine, i agree to go with the flow, when it is your 1st you dont really know what you want or need so just go with it.


----------



## strawberry19

it was a bit strange i prefer the uk version too i think the uk version is alot more personal with the couples stories and such!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

For those of you watching the US OBEM... how are you viewing it?

I slept better last night than I did the night before (and slept in till 9am!) Feeling much better! Got my hair done yesterday and told the hair dresser he could do whatever he wanted... haha and he did. It looks, um, different :haha: I'm still getting used to it. I think I like it though (short and slightly reddish/blonde... not what I'm used to!)

I have an appointment with the consultant today. I'm going to ask them about sweeps and what the plan is if I go overdue! I only have one more appointment scheduled with her (next week) and my mom will be here, so I'd like to know what to expect.

Lilly- hope you weren't too wiped out after yesterday! How long will you be working today?

Hope everyone else has a great Friday!


----------



## Starglow

Yay I slept well too. fell asleep about 1030, woke at 2am for a wee and cuddle lol and then just woke up at 9. Great ! Oh just remembered I have eye lash tint at 1030. Better get up lol

I'm finding myself checking every morning if any cupcakes are in labour lol

I'll be back soon x


----------



## aileymouse

Morning! OBEM was a little strange. Just cos it's different I think. That last couple with the doula was really annoying.
Itsy it was on the tv on more4

I had a rubbish night. was up every hour for a wee. the phone rang at 5.45am don't know who it was. Was awake then, but managed to go off again at 6.30am then Amber came in at 7 and started mucking around with the bedroom window and the recycling men were outside being noisy and the cat was leaping round the bed... needless to say I'm shattered.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## foxforce

Morning

I slept well again strangely when some of you are not, went to bed with headache last night and woke with it still, not sure if I haven't drank enough yesterday :shrug: 

I didn't watch OBEM US I was asleep quite early on the sofa! No pains or anything for me :( I can imagine you do get excited Strawberry as it will seem like something is starting to happen.

hch I ordered some Clary Sage and lavender oil yesterday online on ebay as it seems expensive in Boots and Holland and Barratt, wasn't sure where else to get it, it should be here by Monday hopefully. 

Going to try clean oven and need to switch my hospital things into my other bag we took to the wedding and just potter round the house today.

Itsy it's great to have a change with your hair, I'm sure it's lovely :D I always get bored with mine but growing it at the moment so it's easier whilst with baby intially, family all prefer it long as it's naturally curly.

Enjoy your eye lash tinting Starglow, Lilly hope your day goes well and you weren't too tired after yesterday. Ailey sorry you slept so rubbish :flower:

I need to ring Orange up for a new upgrade of a phone after yesterday's nightmare lol

Right breakfast time ......


----------



## strawberry19

glad some of you slept a bit better... ive only just got up :lol: lazy bones me!!

well thats it oh's mum has gone off on holiday to the south of france this morning so baby is not allowed to come until next friday :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

my baby can't come until sunday evening now! My mum and dad are in Plymouth and paul's mum is in St Ives! 
We'll have to keep our legs crossed :lol:


----------



## strawberry19

i love st ives :) its so pretty shame the weather is rubbish here for them!!
yes oh sister has told me to keep em crossed :lol: she said shel hate her mum and dad forever if she misses being here when her nephew is born.. her and my brother have ook to asking if hes on his way everydaaaaaaaay already!! leave me alooooone!!!! :lol:

whats everyone upto today??..x


----------



## lilly77

hi ladies - i'm really worried!

I woke up at 5.30am this morning for a wee and had mild stomach cramps when i went back to bed... my upper bump hurts and feels like indigestion or something but more on the surface.. it's hard to describe! But I tossed and turned and then work up properly at 8am.
I've been feeling nauseous all morning, have just thrown up my tea and juice and feel very strange. The stomach cramps are coming in waves but they're not contractions, i don't think - as they are at the top of my bump where my stomach is.

I know there's a bug going around at kai's school but he's not sick and i haven't been in contact with any other children as DH's been doing the school run this week.

Do you think it might be the start of labour or a sign that its soon? Or just a stomach virus?! I'm wondering if i should call the MW...

Am supposed to be working today at 3pm too!!!

Didnt' have any of this with DS, any ideas girls?


----------



## aileymouse

Lilly, it sounds like it could be either. Make sure you drink plenty of fluids incase it is a bug. hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## strawberry19

hmm i dunno hun it may be a bug but may be worth giving your mw a call .. as for working id see how you feel in a bit take it easy this morning


----------



## Itsychik

aww Lilly, I'm sorry you're not feeling well! :(

It's possible if some of the kids at Kai's school have been sick that he could have carried the virus home with him (and since your immune system is probably more susceptible than his due to pregnancy, it's possible that you picked it up while he didn't). last week I was having stomach cramps and a bit of nausea (which were annoying... but I got excited. I threw up in the morning for the first time in weeks!) until I ended up having diarehhea (sorry, TMI) an hour later or so, so I figured that stomach problems were what had been causing it.

So maybe if you don't feel better in an hour or so (i.e. if the gas/cramps don't go away) then it might be a sign of pre-labour? I've seen on the main board that some other ladies thought they had gas but it turned out to be the start of labour (sorry, I know that's not helping at all!). How late can you/would you want to call and cancel work if needed? Maybe try resting for a bit or eating some crackers and see if you feel better in an hour, and otherwise call mw just to be sure?

Hope you feel more comfortable soon though! :hugs:


----------



## lilly77

aw thanks girls :flower:

well i've just phoned triage - they reckon its a mild stomach bug and that i should just wait it out and sip water throughout the day. Really really annoying during this work week and right before due date though!! I don't have any vaginal/period pains yet so thinking not labour right now. 
I'm going to have a bath now and see how i feel. i know i sound totally mad but i really do need to go into work today... obviously if i feel dreadful and am still nauseous i won't go, don't want to get anyone else sick.

what awful luck to pick up a stomach bug now... so upset :-( :-(


----------



## strawberry19

it is aweful hun really feel for you :( hope you feel better after a long soak in the bath


----------



## foxforce

:hugs: Lilly hope you feel better soon and the bath does the trick. Flat full fat Coca Cola is great for bad tummys, put sugar into it to make it go flat. Got told that when I was on safari in Tanzania and I had a bad tummy.

Typical when you really need to go into work, fx'd xx


----------



## Starglow

Aw Lilly.......there are so many bugs going around. You're right to have called your mw and again call later if you don't feel right. I would cancel your work Hun to take that strain away and give yourself the day to get well. At least you have a replacement on stand by. Look after yourself. It's not worth pushing yourself. Even if you weren't pregnant you still need rest with a funny bug or it would get worse.

Hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Oh how nice...... Got my lashes done, food shop in and had yummy lunch (completely hooked on tuna still lol) , washing machine on, I need to tidy up a bit and if I have energy I'll start to clear out my wardrobe........ But ooooooohhhhh no work hanging over me is absolutely amazing....... Been waiting for this..... Good food, trashy tv, tracksuit bottoms and me time..... Yay :) 

So even tho we have a carseat for 0-4 yrs that stays in the car, we've decided to buy the attachable carseat ( goes with our buggy). It's handier for too-ing and frow-ing, shopping, travelling etc. Hubby decided he wants one lol. Think we'll go for the purple one which is lovely. Still shopping lol!


----------



## strawberry19

oooh sounds ace hun we got the one to match our pushchair too although we wont use it as much as we dont have a car just my ohs works van but our pushchair is a pramette too so can lay it down parent facing.. just had a play with it again oh keeps forgetting how to unfold it... numpty

ahhh bet your loving having time to yourself nowwithout work :)


----------



## lolley

lilly- glad you called to speak to someone, sending big hugs hope you feel better soon and please take it easy.


I had a crappy night last night, no sleep it was rubbish oh well there is always tonight!

starglow - sounds like you are enjoying your time, its nice just to potter about :)

hope everyone else has a good day :flower:


----------



## Starglow

Aw lolley no sleep is so frustrating. Can u have a rest today?


----------



## Starglow

Hehe I managed to sit still for five mins before getting on with housework. This nesting thing is bizarre isn't it. Shame I dont think it lasts after baby arrives! 

Yeah strawberry i think the attachable car seats are pretty cosy for the baby too. 

What's with this rain...... Meant to be here all weekend! How are we gonna be out walking our new borns without sun!!!!! 

Ooohh hubby has ordered the car seat :) think from kiddie care...... They're really quick with deliveries. Mothercare were out of stock till mid July!


----------



## strawberry19

me dont like rain :(

im that bored ive just cleaned my fridge inside and out ... boring!!!


----------



## Starglow

Hahahahahah strawberry........ Seriously get over here you can do mine and the freezer and all the cupboards..... Honestly I'm happy to hand it all over to you. :)


----------



## Starglow

How an earth is it mid June? Just think in mid July we'll all have had our little babies. What a crazy thought!


----------



## strawberry19

haha too far away sorry!!! else id be more than happy to come give you a hand! im now watchign 60 minute house makeover on tele... joys of daytime tele!!!

i know its crazy its mid june already!!!! weird to think we will all have our babies by mid july if they are late!! eeeek :) exciting exciting ... wish he would realise he hasnt got so much room to stretch out now :lol: i have a lump stuck out my side think its his foot or maybe his hand its funny


----------



## Starglow

I Haven't had feet in ribs etc. My baby doesn't move that much now... Enough not to worry but usually it's more a shuffle about. I'm short waisted anxinky 5 ft 1 so can't imagine she has much room in there .


----------



## strawberry19

yeah dont get him in ribs anymore which is nice :lol: just get lumps stuck out the side of my belly.. strange child!!.. no i doubt she has much room in there im only 5ft 4 so not alot of difference!! agree on lo not moving as much anymore is more of a shuffle isnt it but then i supose they cant do somersaults in there anymore :lol:


----------



## Itsychik

strawberry- I agree with Starglow. You're welcome to clean my house ANYTIME! :haha: I wish I had your energy! I think the 'nesting' thing has skipped me entirely--I don't feel like doing anything!

Lolley- hope you're able to rest a bit today and have a better sleep tonight!

Lilly- did you make it to work? Or did you decide to stay in and rest?

Just got back from appointment... baby is engaged (again) and they made another scan and gave us a picture (we could see his little mouth opening and closing :cloud9:). My last appointment is next Friday and if baby isn't here yet, they'll check for dialation and either do a sweep or schedule an induction (or both). Exciting!!

Anyone have weekend plans? :)


----------



## strawberry19

aww thats fab itsy!! :)

no plans for me for the weekend oh works saturday mornings but other than that we just usually go and see our families over the weekend .. bit of chill out time everyone will have to start coming to us when baby is here so taking advantage of being able to go out whenever we want at the minute


----------



## Starglow

That's great news itsy. :)
Weekend plans - Saturday night we're going to a dinner and live jazz band night with friends. Table is booked for the whole night.... I'm gonna have to rest all day for this lol. Having my lashes permed in the afternoon and plan on leaving a load of clothes at the cancer research shop.
Sunday - I really hope hubby and I will have the whole day to ourselves to relax. May call into a friend who's due today depending on where she's at. 
Have a cousin staying over Monday and a best friendon Tuesday so wanna relax first.

What are your plans itsy?


----------



## foxforce

Well I'm shattered my back is aching as been on a bit of a clean and garden, mowed both lawns -front and back as well as tidied up the edges, hoovered the house and moped the floors, cleaned the bathroom, put cleaner in the oven which I will wash out once I've had a bath. 

The car seat sounds lovely Starglow, we have one that goes on our pram too. Sounds like your having a good day. Has your dh got some time off with you? 

Itsy soooo sweet you got to see your lo again, exciting that the time is getting close now to be talking of inductions and sweeps for next FRIDAY!!!! :dance: 

Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight Lolley and a restful day today.

I am still getting kicks in the ribs and the movement is becoming a little less but some how still manages to have a good move about, I think I had a knee or foot sticking out earlier which was a little sore hehehe

Just started to rain here after not a bad day, really dark now :( And my upgrade isn't available until next thursday so will have to make do with this old blackberry

Weekend plans; not much as dh is working so I may go to my parents with the dog and take him for a good run by where they live.


----------



## Itsychik

strawberry- great idea to be enjoying the 'alone' time with DH while you can! Are you visiting family for Father's day?

Starglow- hope you get plenty of sleep tonight/tomorrow morning to rest up for going out! having a table all night with friends sounds like a fantastic idea, and loads of fun. Be sure to take a pic once you get your lashes permed! Seems like you've had a whole make-over in the past few days, I'll bet you look fab!

Foxforce- wow, I'm tired just READING everything you've done today! Great job! Sorry to hear about your phone... but at least you'll be getting an upgrade soon! I don't remember if I saw or not, but what phone did you decide on?

This weekend we don't have much 'planned' yet. We're playing it by ear :) Tonight we're going to visit DH's uncle, and tomorrow night we might go out for a last 'date night' together (I've been dying for some Greek! yummy!). Also want to tidy up a bit, as my mom arrives from the U.S. on Wednesday! I can't believe how time is flying!


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce lol oh my god how an earth have you managed all that!!!!!! I'm doing things bit by bit lol. You sound like you're running on adrenaline lol

Itsy - hair and eyes that's all lol trying to take attention away from all my swelling haha! 

I have daddy pressies from bump for Sunday :)


----------



## aileymouse

Itsy glad all went well at you appointment. 

Anyone heard from lilly? hope she's ok.

Foxforce you are making me tired reading what you have done.

We are planning on going to a bee farm tomorrow. never been before and it's mainly indoors with a big play area for Amber. Hopefully baby will come sunday eve!! might get the gym ball out....


----------



## Starglow

Not heard from Lilly. 

Also Ashley? Hope she's ok. 

That sounds fun Ailey. I bet Amber can't wait for this baby :)


----------



## Mama Afrika

Hi ladies, sorry for taking so long to post my birth story!

It all started at 8am on Monday the 6th, I woke up with my usual braxton hicks but I also had mild period like pain. I didn't panic or even wake up DH as I felt it may have just been my imagination. The pain continued but it was irregular. Then I had about 3 bowel movements and knew it was definitely labour. I phoned the hospital who told me to stay home until 5 minutes apart. I had a bath then spent the day on my birthing ball. I hadn' finished packing my labour bag so I did that and sent DH to the shops to get water and snacks. By 5 pm I lost my mucous plug and by 6pm the pain was getting worse and the contractions were more regular so we went to the hospital.

They monitored the contractions and heartbeat and said it looked like labour but that a midwife would be coming to examine me in 15 minutes. 45 minutes later, there was still no midwife and my contractions were getting worse. DH found a cleaner who went to get the midwife. I was finally examined and was 7cm dilated! They gave me gas and air (did not like) and then I caved and took diamorphine, which made me so drowsy but it did help with the pain. I started pushing around 3am for over an hour and was getting so tired and could feel there was no progress. The mw examined me and said the babys head was at a wrong angle (can't remember the technical term). The consultant said they needed to give me a hormone drip to boost the contractions and also turn the baby's head so they needed to give me an epidural. The anaesthetist was openly not keen to give it to me and she seemed to be arguing with the consultant. They finally gave it to me and tried to turn her head but her heartbeat was slowing down so I was taken to theatre and had an episiotomy and forceps delivery. She was finally born at exactly 37 weeks weighing 6lb4oz and she is perfectly fine!

Apart from the pain from my stitches, I'm fine too, breastfeeding is working and I'm not minding the sleepless nights yet. Naomi has a lot of trapped wind so we're using infacol but other than that, she's a good baby.

I haven't kept up with this thread but I hope you're all fine, I'll check in whenever I can!


----------



## Itsychik

MamaAfrika- thanks for sharing with us! So glad that Naomi is doing well and that you're getting along great after the birth! Can't wait to see some pictures if you feel like posting them at some point :)


----------



## aileymouse

Great to hear from you mama afrika! Glad you are doing well.

If I'm honest starglow, I think I'm looking forward to getting out the house more than Amber is!
Amber is very much looking forward to being a big sister! She's been so patiently waiting as it seems like a lifetime for someone so young.


----------



## foxforce

Wow a little eventful then Mama, thank you for posting that. Good to hear you are enjoying being 'Mummy'. Hope your soreness heals soon and Naomi's wind eases :flower: Keep in touch x

You need to post a picture of Naomi also!!

Yes I wonder how both Lilly and Ashley are 

Had my bath and feel loads better and finished cleaning the oven phew! Strange that you do so much cleaning and tidying and it still doesn't seem so tidy and there is still lots I want to do!! 

I decided to stay with Blackberry phone Itsy, I had a Bold but I'm going to get a Torch so long as they don't charge me for it as I don't want to pay anything. there is a few of us that have Blackberry and we are on the Blackberry Messenger and it's great as it's free, otherwise I'd probably get a iPhone.

Ailey the Bee farm sounds fun, Amber should have a great time

Woah bump is moving lots and it's hurting me :wacko:


----------



## Starglow

Nice to read your post Mamafrica. Can't wait to see a pic of Naomi when u get a chance.

Foxforce there's always more to do which is annoying lol

Ailey it doesn't help we're having such rubbish weather. I'd be out walking if the sun was shining!

Someone asked earlier I think about hubby and time off. He's taking two weeks off from when I go into labour, well the day after. One week fully paid, 2nd week state crappy pay. That'll be so nice tho (altho some of that we'll have his mum with us)


----------



## foxforce

Yep that was me Starglow :) I wondered as it sounded like he was home with you 

I tweeted Lilly to check if she was ok, no reply ..... 

EDIT - I think she is in work as she replied she is leaving early as she is struggling :wacko: poor Lilly


----------



## Starglow

Oh I hope Lilly is ok! 

Ah right ...... Hubby and I just text loads lol. I'm quite pleased to have the day to myself :)


----------



## Ashley2189

great to hear your story, mama afrika!

sorry i haven't been on, didn't mean to worry anyone! i've just been in a weird mood the past few days. getting really bored of being at home which makes me not want to do ANYTHING at all! had an appointment today, baby is doing well, haven't really had any changes to my cervix, but my ob was able to feel baby's head so she's definitely down there and ready! i finally went on amazon and ordered some raspberry leaf tea, did one day shipping so it will be here tomorrow. OH's mother keeps telling me to drink it and at this point I figure I might as well. I'll be getting a phone call by Monday to tell me when my induction date is scheduled for. the ob said she will try at get them to set it as far as possible since I really don't want to be induced, but she said the best is going to be 7 days over. It's ultimately up to the doctor though, and he might not allow me to go that far over. Just depends on his judgment based off my record.


----------



## Starglow

Ashley that's great they can feel the baby's head. Must feel a bit strange for you! 

It's typical when I have the day to myself that it flies by haha! 

Oh my gosh who's gonna be next?


----------



## Ashley2189

i'm anxious to find out who will be next too! 

when i get up every morning i look over at OH and say "no baby yet". then when he comes home for lunch we tell her that if she wants to come out today that it would be okay lol


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi everyone I finally got some time while i was pumping to get on and write up my birth story. Been so tired, just spending all my time taking care of her and trying to rest and sleep. The house is a mess but i just don't have the energy to actually clean it.


----------



## strawberry19

so nice to read birth stories :) cant wait to see everyon elses ... eeeek who is gonna be next?????? wonder if any more will come before lolleys section next week??!!

hope lilly is okay

xx


----------



## Starglow

Oohhhh starlight I'll go read your birth story. Great to hear from you. 

Maybe Lilly went to work after all. 

Omg I've eaten loads today!


----------



## Itsychik

I definitely hope Lilly is feeling alright as well! She wanted to work tomorrow as well, but I hope she's able to take it easy!

Ashley- hopefully an induction won't be necessary! fx'd that Lillyana comes soon!

bluestarlight- thanks for the update hun! I'll definitely go try and find your birth story :)


----------



## Ashley2189

here's a link to bluestarlight's birth story:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...497-birth-elora-rose-summer-cupcake-bump.html


----------



## strawberry19

nawww i want my baby now :)


----------



## Starglow

Right strawberry it's hot curries, loads of sex, walks and raspberry leaf tea for you lol


----------



## foxforce

Yes Lilly did go to work I edited my post as she replied to my tweet - i hadn't noticed she said she was suffering and was going to finish early. 

Just going to go read bluestarlight's birth story now


----------



## strawberry19

:lol: i really dont believe anything works until bub is ready to come!! worth a try i guess.. haha although im not a fan of hot curries so wont be doing that!! think will take up the walking lots!! ...but err need the sun to come back out for that!! ... haha nah honestly i really dont mind waiting unil he is ready and happy and healthy to come.. im just bored!!


----------



## Starglow

I know hehe. I'm missing walking, might start again and just get wet. I love hot food yum! 

Thanks foxforce re Lilly.


----------



## lolley

i had a busy day in the end so didnt manage to get back on and my weekend is jam packed :( i wanted to be in bed by now but just about to do picnic for tomorrow as callum has his 1st football tournament that will last all day and yes we will have to picnic in the rain. So i went to argos earlier and brought a small waterproof gazebo that was in the sale so at least we can be dry at some point.


still nothing from Lilly? Hope she is ok!

and nothing from hch today not on facebook either, hope she is ok too.

foxforce i have the blackberry torch its a fab phone 

:hi: mamaafrica and bluestarlight - good to hear from you both and know that you are doing well


----------



## strawberry19

you have been busy lolley hope you have a good day tomoro!!x


----------



## lolley

Well i am awake far too early on the last weekend before little one arrives. Another rubbish night and a long day ahead.
Hope everyone else slept better and has a good day.


----------



## Itsychik

Lolley- good luck at the picnic today! I hope the weather isn't too bad!

DH and I are going to the store soon... maybe we'll stock up on loads of pineapple? ;) haha... I REALLY want LO here in June, and am willing to walk, pineapple, :sex:, etc to help him along :haha: Although I wouldn't know where to get curry from around here... ah well...

Hope Lilly is feeling better today!

Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## lilly77

hi girls - sorry i didn't update and worried everyone! I didn't take my laptop into work yesterday but managed to reply to foxforce's tweet on my phone. thanks for the concern though, ah you girls are so sweet :kiss:

I'm still feeling a bit dodgy but haven't been sick since yesterday morning. I just feel really nauseous and not able to eat much at all. I only went into work yesterday for four hours and got a cab there and back. Strangely i didn't feel too bad while there, it was when i got home around 8pm that i started to feel bad again, just super tired and sicky.
Only had bowl of muesli and half a bowl of soup the whole day (that's NOTHING for me these days) I think I must have eaten something funny on wednesday night as surely a sickness bug i would still keep being sick? Anyway i feel slightly better today and am going into work for 11.30. I know I sound crazy but work is like being at home really, i just sit in my dressing room and watch tv, and occasionally make someone look pretty :haha: it's pretty easy. I just have to take it slowly as i feel so nauseous.

Thanks Mama Afrika for sharing your birth story! I also would love to see some pics of your beautiful baby girl Naomi.
Bluestarlight - i'll go find your story now and have a read

hope everyone else is ok, and has a great weekend :kiss: xxx


----------



## Starglow

Aw good to hear you're ok Lilly. Xxx
Itsy -good luck with the truck load of pineapple lol
Lolley - message below

Yay I slept well again. Altho my arms are dying constantly lying on my sides. I wake up early but tend to read for a while. I felt so relaxed yesterday having the whole day off, made a huge difference. 

My god my thighs have got big :( I hope they go back to normal soon. 

So hopefully another chilled out day before night out tonight. Shame my lash perm is smack in the middle of the day but it was a cancelation slot so I'm lucky to have it. 

Pregnancy stuff:
heartburn is worse when I lie on my right in bed. 
Boobs have calmed down looking and feeling more normal. 
Hair and nails are the best they've ever been.
I went carb mad yesterday - whoops! 

Ahhhhhh I'm so glad we're this end of our pregnancies. I've enjoyed carrying my baby Even with all the symptoms (hopefully they'll go away after). What an anxious time tho. I'm not worried about bringing the baby home (altho so life changing for me but I'm ready), I'm more worried about labour. Just how I'm gonna cope with it. 

Lolley i hope you get a bit of rest time to yourself today to make up for the lack of sleep. 

Have a lovely weekend Cupcakes x


----------



## foxforce

Morning

Lilly glad you haven't vomited any more and feel well enough to go in again.
Lolley enjoy your day :hugs: hope it's relaxing
Starglow my thighs have got huge too I was just thinking I hope they go down after the other day.

I managed to sleep well although had a bad dream. Not sure what to do today, probably potter in house again, feel quiet groggy with hay fever.

Wonder how hch is :shrug: hope she is ok

Itsy good luck bringing on labour, I had some pineapple yesterday but no way near enough, I heard you need to eat about 6 at one sitting!!

Hope y'all have a great day x


----------



## Starglow

Boo to heavy thighs! 

I'm sipping my rlt. I must i must I must thin my cervix :) actually I've not been drinking it. Think it brought on the runs but I'll have another go :)

Enjoy your pottering x


----------



## foxforce

I forgot to have some yesterday :( but the day before I put 2 teabags in one cup lol as I don't remember to have it, it's not bad but it's not great.

Baby just woke up now lol was thinking it was having a lie in :)


----------



## foxforce

Yay my clary sage and lavender oil have arrived, super quick postage! Need to go get some almond oil now so I can rub the clary sage into my belly.
It says in the instructions to put it into whole milk in the bath or apricot kernel oil, hch did you do this?


----------



## strawberry19

glad everyone is well ive had a super lazy lie in :lol: off to oh;s grans and brothers when he finishes work but thats it for today


----------



## hch

foxforce said:


> Yay my clary sage and lavender oil have arrived, super quick postage! Need to go get some almond oil now so I can rub the clary sage into my belly.
> It says in the instructions to put it into whole milk in the bath or apricot kernel oil, hch did you do this?



i added 4 drops to my bath or you can add 4 drops to half a cup of milk and add to bath :) beware as it stinks! you will either love the smell or hate it! also i used mine before bed as i was told it helps aid sleep too x i have heard you can add the clary sage oil to bio oil or asdas little miracle stretch mark oil xxx


sorry havent posted just off to catch up! have had some niggles again and last night they were coming every 12 minutes! i know not good enough to be in labour but its a start and they were mildly painful! maybe the man who said i would go into labour today was right after all! :haha: but nothing this morning


----------



## foxforce

Oh hch I bet you thought that was it, fx'd something starts for you, the clary sage could have started something then!?

Thanks for that info, just found a thread where they were saying to use bio oil which I have plenty of so will do that. I'm not too sure on the smell I don't think it's too bad :shrug:

Happy 39 weeks to you also :)


----------



## hch

hugs lilly i hope you feel better soon! it sucks when you feel unwell but even worse when your days away from giving birth! take it easy xx


lolley hope the weather holds of today its not looking good here and i have just put a load of washing in! damn! 


starglow , i hear you when you say the heartburn is worse on the right side! omg i actually feel like im having a heart attack if i lie on my right! but this clary sage oil has made me have a better nights sleep this week then i have had in ages! still had to get up twice for a wee but im actually sleeping instead of lying in my bed wide awake!


bluestarlight and mama afrika! i loved reading your birth stories and gorgeous pics of your little girl starlight! can t wait to see a pic of niaomi :)


today i have completely changed my bedroom around , i have got new bedding new lampshades etc and i have just spent 2 hours swapping and changing it all and it looks fab! the cot arrived yesterday so Lee has to figure out where he is going to put it! looks like we will have to hang our flat screen telly on the wall instead and move our big chest of drawers somewhere else! i forgot how big cotbeds were! got my shopping being delivered at 12 as i just couldnt be arsed to go out and do it especially with the boys who would have wanted everything in sight! but forgot it was fathers day so need to pop out to get my dads and lees cards and pressies! phew!!


7 days to go!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## hch

you can also put one drop on a tissue and put under your pillow :) x


----------



## hch

lolley said:


> Well i am awake far too early on the last weekend before little one arrives. Another rubbish night and a long day ahead.
> Hope everyone else slept better and has a good day.



OMG lolley your having a baby in 4 days! im so excited for you! eeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Starglow

Aw hch it's great to hear from you. Sounds like you've been a busy bee. 

I may as well start having 2 cups of rlt a day now ( think we can actually have 3). 
Ex student is meant to be dropping me around that oils concoction for when contractions start - lavender mixed with 2 other oils (can't remember what). She's been studying massage and her teacher mentioned these oils she gave to her sister when in labour which sped things up. I'll look into it when i know what oils she's mixed.


----------



## strawberry19

sounds interesting starglow!! 

youve been a busy bee hch!!!youl be glad when its all done!!!


----------



## lilly77

i've been lax on the RLT because it makes me go to the loo ALL the time! I've brought a teabag with me into work today though. If I have them in the morning/daytime it's not so bad.

Starglow that's a great idea to plan something on your due date. Think I might do that, maybe a facial or something! Because DH will be at work, no use him starting his leave until labour starts - so it makes sense.. i mean, what WILL I do on my due date? hang around being bored probably!

Yeah I reckon Lolley you're next :happydance: I can't wait to see pics of the next cupcake! How funny if two or more of us go into labour at pretty much the same time. When it starts for me i'll try post here if it's not too quick and hectic...


----------



## Itsychik

lilly77 said:


> Starglow that's a great idea to plan something on your due date. Think I might do that, maybe a facial or something! Because DH will be at work, no use him starting his leave until labour starts - so it makes sense.. i mean, what WILL I do on my due date? hang around being bored probably!
> 
> ...

What will you do on your due date?! You could have a baby! :haha: 

hch- glad to hear from you! :) You've still got plenty of time to go into labour today!


----------



## Itsychik

Oh yea, I was just reminded of a thread i saw a while ago about using 'acupressure' to naturally induce labour. Thought it was interesting!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/29552-induce-labour-using-acupressure.html

Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## Starglow

Eek! I was trying on some clothes figuring out what to wear to this thing tonight when I tried on various shoes. Omg. None of them fit. I've been living in flip flops the last few months. ! Boo


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all.

Slept a bit better last night. Been and waddled round tesco this morning and now I have terrible back ache and BH's

Lilly, glad you are feeling better.

Starglow, hope you find something to wear. I've been living in flip flops too even when it rains!

Hch. good to hear from you. x

I've given up on any labour inducing stuff cos it just doesn't work...she will come when she is ready.


----------



## foxforce

Itsy I have heard of accupressure to help induce labour yes. Are you trying it?

Starglow aw Hun hope you find something to wear.

Well I've put some clary sage oil on with some bio oil, smells very much like lavender. Can get motivated to do anything, just managed to ge a load of washing out and am just sat in garden as it is quite pleasant.


----------



## lilly77

Itsychik said:


> Oh yea, I was just reminded of a thread i saw a while ago about using 'acupressure' to naturally induce labour. Thought it was interesting!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/29552-induce-labour-using-acupressure.html
> 
> Anyone else ever heard of this?

is it the same as acupuncture? They offer free acupuncture at my hospital.. i'm going to book in some sessions next week!


----------



## lolley

I am back earlier than expected so going to chill now, the weather wasnt as bad as forcast we had 2 really heavy down pors but the gazebo was a god send so glad i got it. If anyone is interested i have put some piccys on facebook of my little man (although he is not so little anymore!)

so glad to hear from lilly and hch :)

hope everyone is enjoying their weekend :)

I am oficially now counting down, now today is done baby can come whenever she wants :)


----------



## Ashley2189

aileymouse said:


> I've given up on any labour inducing stuff cos it just doesn't work...she will come when she is ready.

I feel the same way. I only got raspberry leaf tea because of the research ive done on how it strengthens the uterus, therefore could potentially help the labor process in making contractions more effective. My mothers contractions were completely ineffective, not even strong enough for her to feel them, she never dilated, etc so im hoping not to end up in the same situation as her! 

To anyone trying thinking of eating pineapple to help things along - its a massive amount you need to consume, like 6-7 pineapples and from what ive read its mostly the CORE of the pigrapple that contains the benefits. The only way I can see being able to do it is if you juice/purée the entire thing and drink all day.


----------



## aileymouse

Oww...my back is still really hurting and I feel nauseous and a bit of the other too. Hope this means something will happen tonight...

Going to have a bath later and see if that helps.


----------



## Starglow

What a palava finding clothes to wear. It's been ages since I've had to dress up. Been living in scruffy jeans and tops. The maternity clothes I have are now scruffy and worn to death and anything nice left is far too small for me now. I'll have to wear my black maternity jeans with a non maternity teal top I have With a jewel neckline and a long fine cardi thing. But with flip flops! How glam! :( my hubby was yelling your pregnant! But i love fashion and just wanted to feel nice. 

Anyway I'm off for a little snooze after all that. Loving my lashes :)


----------



## hch

Ashley2189 said:


> aileymouse said:
> 
> 
> I've given up on any labour inducing stuff cos it just doesn't work...she will come when she is ready.
> 
> I feel the same way. I only got raspberry leaf tea because of the research ive done on how it strengthens the uterus, therefore could potentially help the labor process in making contractions more effective. My mothers contractions were completely ineffective, not even strong enough for her to feel them, she never dilated, etc so im hoping not to end up in the same situation as her!
> 
> To anyone trying thinking of eating pineapple to help things along - its a massive amount you need to consume, like 6-7 pineapples and from what ive read its mostly the CORE of the pigrapple that contains the benefits. The only way I can see being able to do it is if you juice/purée the entire thing and drink all day.Click to expand...



if you eat to much it does make you poorly aswell! it can upset your tummy and give you runs! i would give the pineapple a miss as you would have to eat 6 or 7 a day! i cant even imagine how my heartburn would react to that! :haha:


bought some radox with clary sage in aswell although its not as strong as the real stuff it makes a lovely bath x


----------



## hch

Starglow said:


> What a palava finding clothes to wear. It's been ages since I've had to dress up. Been living in scruffy jeans and tops. The maternity clothes I have are now scruffy and worn to death and anything nice left is far too small for me now. I'll have to wear my black maternity jeans with a non maternity teal top I have With a jewel neckline and a long fine cardi thing. But with flip flops! How glam! :( my hubby was yelling your pregnant! But i love fashion and just wanted to feel nice.
> 
> Anyway I'm off for a little snooze after all that. Loving my lashes :)

#




awww hun i feel the same i have worn to death my jeggings and leggings! and i also cant fit my feet into any nice shoes so have been wearing flip flops too! my OH says the same but i just want to look nice! cant wait to get back into fashion! x


----------



## strawberry19

hope your okay Ailey :flower: 

i just thought wouldnt it be funny if we had 2 baby cupcakes born on the same day... awww :)

lolley glad you had a good time

& glad everyone else had a good day too!!

ive got my brother with us tonight my mums boyfriend has his boys over and them and my brother dont get along... can see why as thy are really irritating!! :lol: so him and my oh are having an xbox night ... fuuuuuun


----------



## Starglow

Aw it's amazing how our bodies change shape so much. I mean I know the most important thing is to be comfortable but no heals agghhhhhhh!!! Lol

I guess it's lots of make up, rub on tan and poof up my hair lol. I never managed to get the kind of maternity clothes I thought I'd be in. Who ever is designing maternity wear should be shot!


----------



## hch

i agree! i thought some were awful especially in newlook and topshop! but the price aswell is shocking! i have worn alot of tops which arent maternity but due to my expanding arse i really needed maternity trousers! i only bought 4 pairs of trousers and have lived in them! i love my maternity jogging bottoms from asda! as for the rest of the stuff i bought i sold it on ebay 3 weeks ago and made 50 quid! :lol:


----------



## hch

its all about the makeup and the hair :)


----------



## hch

are you having a treat night then strawberry :) x


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, I know what you mean about mat clothes. All mine have been worn to death now, my leggings have a hole in, nothing looks nice enough to go 'out out' in. 
I'm sure you will look lovely xx

I've just been to mcdonalds, how naughty! still in pain and still having loads of BH's, going to get a bath after Amber is in bed and see what happens, probably notihng, but it would be good if it did.


----------



## foxforce

I'm sure you will look lovely whatever you decide to wear flip flops or not Starglow.

Ailey ooo this may be the start of things, fx'd enjoy your bath.

Hope you can enjoy your night strawberry aswell. 

Well I have had a few bh's since applying the oil more than ever before and came over really nauseous and queer with heartburn too but we just had an amazing curry from where I used to live, finished it all which is unusual for me!

Hope you all have a lovely evening x


----------



## lilly77

I agree it's all about the makeup and hair !! (of course I would say that!)

Ailey fx'd that it's a sign for you...

eeeek i'm getting so impatient now.. i'm not feeling any niggles or anything. I have a feeling now she'll be LATE! Imagine how frustrated you'd be being the last cupcake! haha, well the babies will come when they want right :winkwink:

I agree about the pineapple - you have to eat a truckload.. and for me, after about 3 big pieces of pineapple my tongue feels all burny and strange - I don't like it.
I haven't been doing anything to bring on labour - but I am thinking of having some some :sex: next week - i've already pre-warned DH to be prepared! :haha:

I'm still at work YAWN - looks like i'll be here til 10pm. But i've discovered that my chair goes back to reclining position so i've organised myself with towels behind my head and small of my back and am pretty comfy. So glad to have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## hch

oooo girls all these pains! hope they are a sign for you! im also having some strong BHs im going to rub some clary sage oil into my bump later! im just making myself a chicken burger with salad! nom nom! :lol:


----------



## hch

glad you can get comfy at work lilly! you must be shattered! i will be in my bed at 10pm! i hope you get a lie in 2moro! but then again it is fathers day! good job my OH is at work! :lol:


----------



## Itsychik

I had no idea you had to eat SO much pineapple... forget that! As someone else said, my heartburn wouldn't be able to stand it!

Starglow- I'm sure you look lovely! :) I ALWAYS wear flip flops (even in winter) so that's nothing new for me. You can wear flip flops and still look fantastic!

Lilly- glad you're comfy at work! You're almost done... hope you can sleep in tomorrow!

Ailey- fx'd that you feel better after having bath (or that things get started!)

DH and I went out for dinner (Greek! yumm!) and to a movie (Hangover 2). Just got home. I brought a small pillow into the theatre with me so I could sit more comfortably--it was great!

Think I might go up to bed and read for a bit though, make it an early evening. Hope you ladies have a great night!


----------



## strawberry19

glad everyones okay you sound comfy at ork lilly!!

hope your bath helps ailey!!

hch.. yeah were having a treat weve had take away pizza chips and onion rings.. yumm!! and the boys have gone to get nibbles from the shop!!

i keep having to go to the toilet every 5 mins!! i keep feeling like im leaking but im not :/ had a few cramps this afternoon and bub keeps putting himself in stupid positions so dnno if its because of that!


----------



## aileymouse

lilly, glad work is going ok!

Itsy, glad you had a good evening.

My bath really helped my back pain. Still getting BH's though. I doubt tonight is the night. Baby is poking me way down low, but bump still seems really high. 

Didn't get to go out today as my dad was called out to a plumbing emergency so we are going to go tomorrow now. I didn't really feel up to it today anyway with the back pain.

Hope everyone gets a good nights sleep xxx


----------



## hch

i think my bump is high too! glad your bath helped ailey! im off to bed after casualty :)


----------



## hch

glad you had a nice night out itsy! greek food sounds yummy!


----------



## hch

has anyone got any weird sensations in there bits? i feel like baby is pushing his way out!


----------



## aileymouse

I had a weird feeling. It felt like someone was fanning my bits, they felt really cold! odd.
Also feeling a bit fat down there :blush:


----------



## hch

i feel like my waters are gonna burst! i keep getting like a really weird burst of pressure then what feels like bubbles! 

hahaha me too ailey! i feel like if i stand up my insides are likely to fall out!


----------



## aileymouse

Yup, baby is doing a lot of poking around! Back is hurting again now so I'm going to get in bed! night night xx


----------



## lolley

night ailey

oooo come on baby burst those waters :)

would be fab if you both went into labour together lol


----------



## hch

Lol am laying in bed with a towel and a pillow between my legs! That should catch them :lol: how you feeling lolley! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## hch

Ailey hope you backache eases x


----------



## lolley

get up, get up bounce on that ball :haha:
seriously hope your ok!

I am ok thanks just really tired now after not sleeping the last 2 nights but i am not even attempting bed yet as i know i will end up wide awake.

I am excited for you with that pressure you might go before me and not be late woooo :thumbup:


----------



## hch

Was just thinking that I have had no heartburn either! Something is going on :lol: possibly he has dropped feels easier to breath aswell! I wonder if its the clary sage!


----------



## lolley

all sounding good hun, i will be checking in now through the night when i have to wee :blush:


----------



## hch

:haha: I will report in if something happens! Xx


----------



## lolley

hope you get some rest (just incase :winkwink:)


----------



## Starglow

Clary sage - I've been told today I shouldn't use it until contractions have started. I have a mixture of it with lavender and almond oil. 

Amazing night out. I glammed up with fake tan and nice make up. Felt good actually. Lovely dinner and live band. 1 30am. Really need to be asleep now. So wanted to dance but not a hope lol

Sleep well x


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Seems like I missed some exciting stuff last night! :) Since there are no more updates does that mean nothing happened...? hch & ailey-- I'll be checking in all morning to see!

Lolley- hope you were able to finally get some sleep!

Starglow- glad you had a great evening! Feels great to get dressed up and go out, right? :)

I woke up 7 or 8 times during the night because I was so uncomfortable (when I sleep on my left side I get pain in my ribs... when I sleep on my back or right side I get heartburn!) and a bit after 5am I gave up and just sat in bed hoping I'd get tired enough to sleep regardless of being uncomfortable... and a little while ago I just gave up entirely and came downstairs to use the computer. *sigh* sorry... just having a moan!

Hope everyone else had a better night!


----------



## Itsychik

and just spent the last 15 minutes throwing up dinner from last night :(

I am SO ready to not be pregnant anymore!!


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Oh Itsy that could be a sign! Hope your ok :hugs:

Presume hch and Ailey got through the night with no event all sounds like things are starting from what you both are saying. My bump is still high but I get pressure low from time to time.

I slept ok, hay fever better this am as it rained through the night so Im glad about that.

Hope rest of you rested well x


----------



## aileymouse

Still here this morning, nothing to report. :(

Starglow, glad you had a good evening.

Itsy, hope you are feeling ok xx


----------



## hch

still here too! nothing to report! it seems everything stops when i go to sleep! 

itsy hope the heartburn eases up! its the only thing i have hated having in this pregnancy! hope the sickness is a sign! 


morning girls! hope the rest of you are ok! x


----------



## lilly77

omg exciting catching up on sign spotting posts!!

girls i TOTALLY thought I was in labour last night, well the beginnings of it anyway.. 
Basically, me and DH had :sex: last night after i got home from work... all fine straight after.. but I woke up at 4.30am this morning with really bad cramps... proper menstrual cramping with A LOT of pressure down there.. and really hard BH along with the cramps. got up to go the loo - came back to bed, they were coming in waves. I then thought, oh god, it's starting! But as they were fairly mild I wanted to try sleep through them if I was going to have any energy for labour. Well at 5 they were still strong enough to keep me awake, i took two Panadol Extra and managed to fall back asleep. 

Well they faded away as i managed to sleep - I'm still having BH this morning but not the cramping and I do feel weird pressure down there. God, I was SO excited!!! :-( :-( I'm ready for this baby now!

So I'm thinking :sex: really does work and we're going to try do it every 2nd day this week now. Did anyone else have cramping after doing it?!


----------



## foxforce

Ooo interesting Lilly sorry it's died down for you but it still could be the beginnings of things.
We're going to try :sex: tonight or in the am it didn't do anything last thursday when we :sex: so hopefully will this time.

Its bizarre as I want this baby now but I'm scared about what's going to happen and how I will cope with the labour :wacko:

Anyone doing anything today? We're going to my parents for sunday roast dinner this afternoon.

Right going to go have a bath with some clary sage oil in now.


----------



## lolley

booooo all this hope and nothing :haha:

hope everyone is good and has a fab relaxing day, were off visiting for most of it.


but....
last night i slept and only 1 toilet get up wooooooo, feel so much better :)


----------



## Itsychik

I just got up from a nap and am feeling much better! Slept better in the past 2 hours than I did the whole night...

Lilly- DH and I have DTD twice in the past week to try and help things along... the first time I had some cramping afterwards with cervical pain and pressure for a bit, but it stopped. Second time nothing happened afterwards at all :shrug: My mom is coming Wednesday and will be staying with us so we won't be doing much of that once she's here :haha: so we'll definitely try again before then.

Foxforce- I know what you mean about wanting baby here. I'm a bit nervous about labour but I'm also just so fed up with being pregnant that I'm looking forward to it!

We have a birthday to go to (our friends' daughter is 3 today) but DH doesn't want to go, and keeps hoping I'll go into labour before we have to leave so we'll have an excuse not to go :)


----------



## foxforce

Yay lolley for having a good nights sleep

Glad you feel better Itsy also

I wouldn't say I feel fed up with being pregnant yet, although that. May change over the next week :haha:

Have a good day visiting Lolley and have a good day whatever you end up doing Itsy


----------



## hch

lilly sounds like your body is getting ready eeeeeek how exciting! 

just had a bath with clary sage in! and im now going to chill for the day! lee is at work and it his last day so i dont know when he will home! boys are upstairs playing lego! im going to make up my oil to rub in bump when i go to bed! i must must must get some energy so i can get some sexy time in :lol:


----------



## foxforce

Haha hch I think our energy levels will have dipped for a while now!

I didn't find the clary sage bath too strong smell wise, I put 4 drops in some milk. Need to get a bottle to put some ready made oil in to take into hospital to massage in. How much do u put in again?

I'm just chilling for an hour until we go to my mum and dads


----------



## hch

im going to put 8 drops into a shot full of almond oil :)


----------



## foxforce

Lol was a shot glass of milk I used! Maybe put couple more drops in next time!


----------



## hch

i meant a shot glass! LOL!


----------



## hch

whoops cross posted! 

those shot glasses are coming in handy!


----------



## hch

also i have read that most people use the pee pots from the mw to take it in! i have loads as she gives me a new one every time i see her!


----------



## lilly77

i haven't used any clary sage oil.. what is it supposed to do?

I really do hope its the beginnings of things for me... as much as I feel like a massive cow and SO unsexy we're really going to try go for it this week as it seemed to work. Hopefully it will next time. THough I said to DH that would be something if we hadn't had :sex: for weeks and then the first time we do it in ages it starts labour!! I reckon a few more tries :winkwink:

Me and ds made hubby breakfast in bed and gave him his pressies - some socks and a beautiful silver frame with 'Daddy' engraved on it, I put LO's scan pic inside!! (inspired by Ashley!) Unfortunately he's had to go to work for a few hours... then it's my friends birthday tea party at 3pm, so we're going to drive there and stay for an hour or so before heading home.

I'm supposed to be working tomorrow and Tuesday (impending birth permitting!) and then have all this free time til LO arrives. Going to take starglow's advice and book something nice on due date, probably a facial.

Is anyone else doing something nice for Fathers day even though most of them aren't actual fathers yet?!


----------



## foxforce

Lol definitely are! Ahhh good thinking, I only have one though :( hmm oh well I'll sort something, they sent a empty spray bottle to make up a lavender and clary sage facial spritz, I think the oil would be too thick in that plus I like the idea of a spray.


----------



## hch

https://www.birthfriendly.co.uk/alternative.htm

here you go lilly x


----------



## foxforce

I got this https://www.birthease.co.uk/birthease_shop/Aromatherapy-Labour-Kit.shtml postage was super quick also came in 2 days


----------



## Itsychik

I also haven't been using any of the oil (I don't know the Dutch name for it so haven't been able to search in the stores)... and my MIL got me dried raspberry leaves to make tea out of and I tried it once and thought it was pretty gross. :blush: Maybe this week I'll try googling to see if I can translate all the other names and find some of the oils nearby...

I got DH a book for Father's Day called "Tips for new Father's." It's a funny book and has tips like, "things not to say to your partner immediately following the birth..." Plus a pack of 'gourmet beer' that he likes (to celebrate LO's hopefully impending birth!). I was planning on getting up and making him breakfast in bed, but after spending all morning feeling nauseous I decided I'll just tell him about my good intentions later, and he can pretend he enjoyed it :)

We just spent several hours massively cleaning up our attic and we're going to get ready and go to that birthday party for our friends' daughter.


----------



## hch

im so bored!!! i wish lee would hurry up and come home! im also starving and want my dinner :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Hi everyone. 

It was fab getting glammed up last night and loads of fun with our friends. Today we've just been. Enjoying a relaxing day. Hubby loved his card and pressies from bump. Popped into town to buy the water proof mattress protector. Decided it's worth it to save our mattress plus after birth can be messy with sweats as we lose water etc. 

I also looked in a few 'normal' clothes shops just to see what's out now. Can't wait to buy a few bits. I might buy some nursing tops soon. 

My cousin is with me 2moro (and staying over which I wasn't expecting -means making the spare room up for one night & washing it all again for the mil!) and then my girlie friend is taking Tuesday off to spend with me. Also see mw 2moro. 

......,,
Anyway enjoy this time girls. It's our time to chill out and spend how we like. Babies will come when they want to come. 

.......
Feels like the calm before the storm right now. 

Want to say it's been fab going through my pregnancy with you. We've shared so much on here together. I'm genuinely excited to hear all about your births, babies and beyond. So thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## Ashley2189

i was looking through some old photos, and i found these of me just a little over a year ago. i can't believe how thin i was! I wore an XS in tops, and a size 0 in bottoms. not sure what that translates to in your sizes, but it's basically the absolute smallest you can find in stores around here without going into childrens clothing lol i had a 22 inch waist for goodness sakes!

my thighs are big, my ass is big, of course my belly is huge, i've got a double chin.... i feel jiggly in places i didn't even know could jiggle! i went from being 5'5" and weighing 95 lbs to weighing 132 lbs!! i've gained more than one third of my entire weight. i tried to get into some of my old clothes, and it made me want to cry. my jeans come about halfway up my thighs. :cry: all the clothes that used to be big on me don't come anywhere close to fitting. i wonder if i really will loose ALL the weight i've gained, or if i'm going to have to buy an entirely new wardrobe? because if i keep 5-10 lbs of the weight i'm not going to fit into all the teeny clothes i have without it looking bad. i used to LIVE in stretchy tank tops and now i'm terrified of being left with a muffin top and having to buy new clothes to hide it.
 



Attached Files:







27785_796078225741_5021278_45598749_7985046_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1620.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all, been out today, we went to the bee farm. Amber had a great time.
Then we went to my mum and dads for dinner.

Just got back now and I'm pooped. My back is killing me and have braxton hicks again that are feeling quite crampy. My hips are hurting and so is my groin. It actually feels like baby will fall out!

Chill out day tomorrow. Amber is at nursery. Woop.

Starglow, I'm looking forward to hear of all your births and babies too.

Ashley, I'm sure you'll ping back to shape. You have a lovely figure x


----------



## Starglow

Aw Ashley you were brave trying clothes on especially jeans. Sure my maternity jeans from first trimester wouldnt go near me now. My usual jeans well they wouldn't even fit around my swollen calves now. I think it's something to focus on 6 ish weeks after birth. Seriously I'm someone who loves it when I'm slim and hate it if I'm carrying extra weight. That's why I haven't weighed myself in 11 months (i was a daily scales hopper). I didn't want to get upset so I kind of put my body shape out of my head for now and look forward to getting back in shape. I'll have to do it all again for baby number two at some point. 

You're still looking amazing and your body is just adapting to give birth etc. Just look after yourself hun and see yourself how everyone else see's you. Beautiful x


----------



## strawberry19

heya girlies sorry not been around today been busy with family :)

hope you are all well???....

im glad ive had you guys to go through pregnancy with i dont know many people who are due at the same time as me so its nice to share it with you all :flower:

havent done much other than spend time with family today and then when we got home me and oh rearranged the front room funny how moving things can creat loads more storage!! 

wish i could get to slee early i can never settle down to sleep till around midnight :(


----------



## Starglow

One of the NCT antenatal girls just had her baby girl 3 weeks early. She was due the week after me. I feel like I'll be last having to wait patently! I know it's not a race but still. But then two of the other girls are over due, one a week late, the other a couple of days late. Omg I could still have a whole month to go! Eek. Gonna keep my mind occupied and try to get my due date a bit out of my head. 

Night all x


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning all!

Starglow- thanks for the sweet words hun :hugs: I'm really glad I've gotten to know all you ladies as well. It's been so great having 'somewhere' to look forward to going with questions, moans, joys, and just being happy or sad for each other when things go good/bad. I can't imagine what I would have done without you all!

Ashley- I agree with the others... I'm sure you'll spring back into shape in no time! You have a gorgeous figure (then AND now!). I tried on a SKIRT last week that I couldn't pull over my thighs... :blush: but I'll bet a lot of it's water retention and you'll lose that immediately! You'll see! :flower:

Strawberry- I know how you feel about getting to sleeo early. I was up until 1.30am WIDE AWAKE (and awake this morning at 8am!). Do you wake up early in the morning too?

Ailey- hope you're feeling better and less achey today!

Starglow- as people around me are having babies I think it's SOO exciting to realize that we could literally all be any day now! I'm trying not to focus on the whole 'could be another month' aspect ;-)

Lilly- Aren't you working today as well? I hope you're able to take it easy and don't get too worn out!

Lolley, Foxforce, & hch- hope you all slept well!

My SIL is coming over to hang out for a bit so I'm looking forward to a relaxing day :) Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## lilly77

morning girls. Well nothing to report from me!! We tried again last night and I was SO sure was going to start cramping again but nothing! No cramps, BH, nothing. I'm getting so impatient now, I really want baby to come this week. I had terrible shooting pains last night in my cervix I was nearly crying they were so bad. It honestly feels like sharp knives and needles stabbing me inside and they come so sharp and quick I can't control the pain. I'm really looking forward to that stopping once baby comes and also the constant pressure on my bladder - I'm getting so fed up now.

Ashley - oh honey I so know how you feel!! Please don't worry - you had an amazing figure (and still look incredible at 9 months!!) believe me you will ping back into shape. I was never a total gym bunny in my past (I have been recently though) and after my son I didn't go on some hectic diet and I got my body back. 
Here;s a photo of me on holiday last year next to a pic of me taken last week - look at the difference!!!! what i'm saying is i've been much bigger before and it went back! BF does wonders but just to say for me, it did take a good 9 months before I got my pre-preg body back (that's without dieting or working out though) 
You were thinner than average before (it seems) and you know thinner people will usually put on more weight when pregnant than overweight people - it's just how it balances out! You will be just fine 

Starglow - thanks for the sweet words too!! I also feel the same and love that i've had you girls to talk to through my pregnancy - i've been totally addicted to this site and our summer cupcake thread!

Hope everyone else is good - not too long to go now girls!!!! 
we're due NEXT WEEK AAARRRGGHHH!!
 



Attached Files:







5412_146148660930_612885930_3831625_1315395_n.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20110611-00460.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lolley

Morning all,

Starglow - All i can do is echo what everyone else has said, thank you so much for the lovely comments i think it means a lot to all of us :flower:

Well I am off for my pre-op now have to be there for 10.30, so will check back in when i get home.

Have a fab day everyone :)


----------



## lilly77

Lolley good luck with your pre-op. OMG you are having your baby in 2 DAYS TIME!!!!! I can't WAIT to see pics x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks girls :) 

Lolley good luck with the pre op. 

Lilly and Ashley your figures are fab! 

Oooh my carseat just arrived. I love it. 

Just gotta get some housework done and get myself ready for mw. I'm wrecked today tho as I woke up at 4am with hubby on earlies. Got a bit more sleep after 6am but never does me any good. 

Omg those waterproof sheets are sweaty things lol. We have our usual mattress protector and sheet over it and still it's horrible lol. 

Back in a while xxxxxx hugs


----------



## strawberry19

good luck with your pre op lolley :flower:

glad your carseat came starglow.. those mattress protectors really arent very comfy are they!! mil lent us one but ive put old towels under the sheet instead!!

itsy.. yes i wake up early too!! i didnt get to sleep till 12.30 last night and was awake at 4am and again at 6 am finally got out of bed at 8am with oh when he went to work .. just chilling on the sofa now but someone is sawing things outside... typical!!

lilly i know what you mean its mad to think lolley will have her baby in 2 days time :D and the majority of us are due next week yaaaay!!


----------



## foxforce

Good luck with pre op Lolley, so exciting!! .:flower:

Starglow lovely words, I agree with you also as we move on to the next chapter with our babies :baby: I still can't get over how quick these months have gone!

Itsy I slept well thanks :thumbup:


Ashley try not worry although I know I do, I've always been slim and it's quite strange dealing with this weight as we know we need to put weight on to carry and nuture baby we just have to have faith we will get back to how we was, plus you have your age with you, being young I'm sure you will ping back much easier than I will!

I've just got a normal mattress protector on not a waterproof one, risking it will be suffice enough should my waters go......

We had a lovely Sunday dinner at my parents yesterday and watched the Godfather last night, considering maybe going to the cinema today, dh is off now until end of July with me - a mixture of leave and paternity. Had some :sex: this am and feeling some pressure but no cramps :(


----------



## Starglow

I'm impressed you're all having sex lol! I would but hubby is really funny at this late stage. He thinks he'll hurt the baby lol! So lots of snuggles and kisses instead lol 

Just trying to get through housework. Finding it really hard. Not gonna do a spring clean just the basics so it's nice for later. Think we'll have to order dinner in tonight. No energy to cook! 

I think my baby is really comfy inside. my sister has decided my baby is coming this Thursday or Friday haha. A week after I started maternity leave. Funny my dad said the same thing. :)


----------



## aileymouse

Morning!

I slept quite well last night, compared to previous nights, but I'm so tired now. Might be having a nap pretty soon. Amber is at nursery so I have a day to chill out.
Just done a bit of housework. Just enough to not feel guilty about sitting down all day! :lol:

I think baby has dropped as I'm feeling the pressure and pain in my lady parts. But it feels kinda bruised :blush: is that normal? I never felt like this with Amber so it's all new.

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## strawberry19

:lol: starglow i wouldnt worry we arent having sex either it feels too weird for me and i cant enjoy it at all.. oh well!!.. lol

haha it is funny people trying to guess when baby is gonna come but it is slightllllly annoying too!! 

ailey glad you had a better slep last night! :) may feel bruised because of baby.. i feel swollen down there at times!


----------



## lilly77

I feel bruised too - but strangely at the top by my pubic bone - where is everyone else feeling bruising? Ailey I also never felt this with Kai - I am feeling such intense pressure down there now everything is swollen even my bum!! Sorry TMI!!!

Starglow we've only attempted sex these last two nights - before that just kisses and cuddles for ages believe me! My DH is also a bit funny about it, I can tell he's a bit ... well 'put off' is a bit strong of a word - but he's very conscious of his baby girl right there in the way!! I really had to say, listen, I need your sperm I want this baby out now!! :haha: I think i'll give it a rest for a bit now as am sore and it's just not sexy is it.

So I went and bought some clary sage oil on the advise of you ladies today - going to put some in my bath tonight when I get home from work. I also bought Bachs flower rescue remedy which i'll use in labour. Somebody mentioned it to me and i thought it was a GREAT idea. I usually take it when flying as i'm a terrible flier, so hopefully it will calm me down for labour too.


----------



## Starglow

Yay. Nice appointment with mw ( not my own ). Strong heartbeat etc. Baby is an engaged as she can be now :) chuffed. I'd even texted hubby first thing to say I'm sure she's dropped as I seem to have more space above my bump. Bump seems huge now and it looks very different. Mw reckons her feet are turned inwards where she's tucked up which is why I don't get kicks......

I have 30 mins to chill now till cousin arrives. It's gonna have to be stay in and catch up all evening as there isnt a hope of me going anywhere now....... Take away pizza and I'll make up a big salad.


----------



## strawberry19

takeaway pizza sounds like a fab idea! glad lo is engaged and doing well :)


----------



## Starglow

Thanks Hun.. How's you today?


----------



## strawberry19

very bored!! house is spotless just chilling out watching tele today :) down to single digits today! 9 days till due date woohoo


----------



## Starglow

I wish my house was spotless. I've no energy now to do it all. I mean it's clean and fairly tidy but I'd love to really get stuck In.. Just gonna have to leave it. I seem to be picking up after hubby a lot which drives me nuts.


----------



## aileymouse

Glad your appointment went well starglow. When do you see your midwife again?

Lilly, that's exactly where I feel bruised, the top of my pelvic bone. I'm glad I asked now. I feel swollen everywhere down there. I mentioned it to Paul and he said he could tell but it doesn't bother him. He asked if we'd be having sex again before baby is born. How can I answer that? I don't bloody know. I feel a bit to swollen etc to do anything.

Got a banging headache right now and so tired, but haven't managed a nap today. got to pick Amber up in 30 mins. 

Just spoke to my sister and she I wishing that I go overdue by 2 weeks (!!!) so that when she comes down the baby will still be tiny. Even though if I went now she'd only be 3 weeks old. I have a feeling that baby is going to come sooner rather than later, but maybe that is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Ashley2189

thanks to everyone for the reassurance of getting my body back. i don't know what came over me yesterday, i usually don't even think about the weight gain at all! 

i'd like to :sex: to try and get baby out, but for me it's really a chore lol we did it a little while back, it doesn't bother OH at all. he's not weirded out or anything, it's ME that has a problem with it! I tried to force myself the other night to forget that LO is inside me and I was going to initiate it and as soon as I sat next to OH and was going to kiss him she started squirming!! she will usually calm down for a little while, but halfway through she ALWAYS starts moving again and it's so difficult to continue to :sex: when you can feel your baby kicking around. :nope: complete, immediate turn off.

sorry you guys seem to be having lots of trouble with sleep... it's actually gotten a lot better for me the past few nights. last night i was up twice to pee, but went straight back to sleep. i wake up to turn a million times, but i keep falling right back to sleep as long as my back isn't too sore. the night before yesterday i slept without waking all the way until 7 am. OH woke me up asking if I was okay because apparently i was breathing REALLY hard and really fast. guess i sounded a bit like Darth Vader! :haha: I get really, really bad nightmares and hyperventilate then start crying so he said he thought I might have been having one, but then later he also confessed that i'd been getting progressively louder all night and he just couldn't take it anymore because i kept waking him up :blush:

Lolly - I can't believe you're having your baby in two days!!!!!! I'm so excited! :happydance:

my mom is flying in today, and will be staying until maybe a week or so after LO is born. Have to leave in 2 hours to go pick her up, the airport she flies in from is an hour away! it's gonna be hell to drive that far, i hate driving now because of all the bh contractions i get all the time. super uncomfortable. 

i get the stabby pains in my cervix occasionally, usually i can feel LO's entire body starting to press down so I know when it's coming. also... my lady bits feel like they're swollen all the time! when i sit to go pee it feels like there's immense pressure on them and it hurts! i only go to the bathroom now when i know for sure that i really need to pee and it's not just baby's head pressing on my bladder. 

still getting kicks to the ribs, just lower ribs mostly lol sometimes she will rotate a bit and get her feet up really high. poor baby is trying to stretch and has no room! i always tell her there's plenty of room out here in the world if she wants to come out. :haha:


----------



## foxforce

Good news Starglow on baby been engaged! and good appointment.

I'm not feeling swollen in my lady garden I'm getting pressure occasionally, can tell baby isn't engaged, bump still high. We only started having a bit of :sex: 3 times in last week, it's not that comfy so may try in few days time if we needing to evict baby still.

Went out for lunch today to Chiciquitos and then managed to find a new rug for our living room, glad we found one been looking a while, decided I couldn't sit for 2 hours in the cinema. 

Right going to get dinner ready and bath, speak soon ....


----------



## Itsychik

We're almost all down to single digits now! woo hoo! :happydance:

I'm also not feeling swollen... last week I was told that baby is engaged and sometime I can feel lots of pressure (like this evening!) but I still feel like bump is pretty high. Maybe it's because the placenta is higher also? :shrug:

re: sex... I don't personally get much out of it, but DH isn't bothered by LO being nearby and I feel like that's the one constructive thing we can do that *might* help. My next appointment (this Friday) they're probably going to make an appointment for an induction so I'm hoping to try what I can before then to get things moving! Went for a walk today but aside from back pain not much happened afterwards.

Soooooooooooo close!


----------



## hch

hey ladies! fab pics girls you both look fab! im very jealous as i feel fat and miserable!!!! 

lolley how did the pre op go?! 

OH is after sex tonight and as much as i want his sperm my babys movements are so painful today the thought of upsetting him with a willy and making him more active is seriously putting me off! i literally have feet and knees sticking right out and i had to stop in m and s because he literally pushed his bum out so far that i thought he was going to rip my skin open! OMG the pain! also have been having pains in the cervix again :( god im so moody! i would really really like him to come now ! going for a bath with my clary sage , hopefully i might feel a bit better when i have had a soak! 

be back later!


miss mardy arse!


----------



## hch

ps glad you had a good mw appointment Starglow and baby is engaged! wahooo!


----------



## aileymouse

hch, my LO has been non stop moving also, been quite painful.

Would like to see the midwife this week as I want to know if I'm right in saying that baby is engaged, she definately feels it. I have a space between my boobs and bump now and the pressure between my legs is unreal. But also quite sore...


----------



## foxforce

Ailey hope your headache has gone

Hope your bath helped hch, I just seem to get feet and bum sticking out all day bump has been lop sided.

Just having a sit on my ball as my lower back and hips/groin are aching


----------



## lolley

sorry not had chance to catch up with posts today so hope everyone is ok,

just a quick one as i have not stopped and going in the shower now...
pre op was fine, midwife was pretty crap to be honest, had bloods taken, weighed me for my anesthetic, gave me meds to take at home before i go in and then said everything is in that booklet you need to know any other questions please call the ward !!!

In other words you have had a previous c section you know how it goes get on with it, but hang on that was nearly 8 years ago and this is hubby's 1st child he is pretty concerned about it all reasurance for him at least would of been nice!

anyway moan over sorry, will catch up with you all tomorrow x


----------



## strawberry19

lolley thats aweful i wouldnt of been happy at all :( 

hope your all okay and feel less achey soon

xx


----------



## Starglow

Oh wonderful care lolley! I hope it is all in that booklet. 

Only in bed now. Arg. Tired but lovely night 

My bump has been making the strangest noises tonight. Rumbling and popping. It's very strange.


----------



## strawberry19

with you on the rumbling and popping its quite funny though lo has been quite active tonight :)


----------



## Starglow

Oh that's a normal thing? Lol. My belly made a popping sound once or twice before. It was squelching too. Very weird lol.*

I see my mw at 39+5 next. So Thursday next week. Baby had grown too ( measuring from top of bump to pubic bone) measuring 37 cm.*

Aw it's nice to have space (just a bit) under boobs. Massive reduction in heartburn in bed. Phew!*

My gosh from an update message to mil that baby is engaged she was practically booking her flights! Hubby had to tell her to hold her horses. Anyway I won't go into that.*

Awake at stupid o clock again. Hope I go back to sleep. Cousin staying on a bit today overlapping with my friend who's taken the day off especially to come see me. Eek! Then day to myself on Wednesday. More girlie friends for lunch on Thursday both due at the moment and soon.*

Sorry lots of peeps are getting the swelling down below. Sounds awful. I mainly feel a heavy pressure when I'm walking but that's it.*

Loving my time off but then I'm used to having time off with half terms as a teacher :) I do love my holidays :)*

Back later. Hope you're all ok xxx*


----------



## lilly77

:cry: :cry: Just posted a LONG post and stupid internet went off and deleted the whole thing!!!! ARRRGHHH

anyway morning girls.. will type later after school run now

xx


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all. Nothing to report here...still aching, still tired. etc etc!

Aww lolley, that's not good about the pre-op. Hope all goes well tomorrow!!


----------



## hch

morning girls! 

lolley 1 day to go!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! :D thats not good about the mw tho! :(

lilly hope your ok hun x

nothing to report here either , been awake since 4am! get to see the mw at last on thursday! i wonder how useful she will be! :roll: meh!! i have had enough! :loopy:


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Lilly- how frustrating! I get really annoyed when the internet causes me to lose something I've types!

Lolley- how awful that the mw wasn't more helpful! I hope you'll have someone else with you when you go tomorrow. Be sure to give them a call if you/your DH have any questions! What time is your section scheduled for??

Hope everyone has a great day! I've got a 'pregnancy massage' scheduled this afternoon :cloud9: The massage therapist mentioned being able to use some pressure points to help with labour, etc... so I'm curious if anything will help!


----------



## lilly77

hi everyone :flower:

Starglow and ailey - glad to hear your babies are engaged yay!

Lolley SO exciting about tomorrow! How are you feeling today? Sorry about your MW, that's rubbish. It's 8 yrs for me too and it feels all brand new again.. your MW should realise this and also that it's a first for your DH! how rude. I'll be thinking of you tmrw :flower:

I've taken inspiration from starglow and having my eyelashes tinted this afternoon before work! I'm seeing a friend tomorrow, I've also booked a facial for Thursday and then it's Kai's school summer fair on Sat so i'm filling my 'last week' nicely.
I really find it hard to believe LO will be here within a week though... now I feel she's all comfy in there and will be overdue. I really don't want to go over! I want a June bug!
Also i've had ENOUGH of these knife like needle pains in my cervix, it is SO painful and happens every night. i'm getting so fed up!! All day i'm fine and then as soon as i relax at night it starts up, little monkey bashing her way out!

Itsy enjoy your pregnancy massage, what a great idea!

Oh one last thing.. didn't want to worry anyone but when i had my bath last night, i read the info that came with my Clary Sage oil and it said on the box outside, 'do not take before the first 4 months of pregnancy', then on the leaflet inside it says 'do not take clary sage oil while pregnant, but it is a useful oil during childbirth' - THEN further down it says 'consult medical professional before using if pregnant.' WTF?
So is it safe or not? I'm wary....!!


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Nothing here either, just feel a little headachey and achey.

Sounds like your busy Starglow entertaining and Lilly how annoying I hate that when you loose a post particulary when it's long! :hugs:

Lolley grrr how frustrating on the mw not good! But wow 1 day to go!!! 

Itsy enjoy your massage that will be so lovely :cloud9:

We are not unto much today, printing some photos for a frame we have which takes a selection and calling at a friends.

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## foxforce

Cross post Lilly....

The clary sage cause your uterus to contract so they don't recommend it before full term in early pregnancy it may cause mc's I would think, most only recommend to use it for during labour it supposed to keep your contractions strong. 

The facial sounds lovely and enjoy your eyelash tinting, I did mine myself the other day as I have a home kit :thumbup:

Think I need my toenails doing again already as starting to chip on a couple of nails :(


----------



## lolley

Thanks for the support ladies :)

hope everyone is good :flower:

Lilly i have to agree those stabbing pains is something i wont miss!

Itsy and Lilly - I am both nervous and excited at the same time just started my guess the sex weight on facebook to help pass the time no one else but you ladies know the sex so it is all good fun :)
I should be 1st down in the morning but was told their is another lady already on the ward who is high risk so if she needs too she will be before me which is obviously fine with me.


----------



## hch

heres my 39 +3 bump! im HUGGGGE! i feel like a bloody whale! i really would like to have my body back soon! plus its quite high too so i think he has popped out!
 



Attached Files:







39 weeks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## strawberry19

awww lovely bump hch!!

lolley i cant believe your having your baby tomoro how exciting :) hope it all goes well for you bet you cant wait to give her cuddle now :)

hope everyone else is well.. nothing to report back with me!! i dont see my midwife till next wednesday which is my due date .. if i hvent h him before then

lilly i know what you mean i want my little june bug tooo yet were all so close to july!!


----------



## lolley

hch - i honestly don't think you have a big bump at all :thumbup: it really does just look like a football and no bigger from the pic :haha:

Thanks strawberry


----------



## hch

argghhh got really bad heartburn again! havent had it for 2 days! but its back today! i really want a thick chocolate milkshake to help it! although i dont think it will! :lol:


so lolley have you got your outfit for baby sorted? i love baby girls clothes , there are so many to choose from!


----------



## lolley

Do it!!!!!!! :) have one anyway then drink the bottle of gaviscon lol

i have everything sorted :) just doing some dusting and bits in the house so hubby doesn't have to worry. He does enough round the house as it is and he has to get the kids to school before he can come to the hospital each day, bless him!


----------



## strawberry19

awww :)


----------



## hch

awww lolley i bet he is so excited! and the boys too! 


i know i said i didnt want to be induced but if i go overdue i dont know how much longer i could cope! i thought 10 days was long last time but 16 is very long!!


----------



## aileymouse

Aww lolley it's so exciting! I can't wait to hear from you after you've had her.

Isty hope you are enjoying your massage.

I'm with you hch on being induced, I'd rather not be, but don't know how much longer I can take of being pregnant. 12 days over was awful!

Feeling a lot of pressure in my bum today and still feeling bruised in the lady area. I looked with a mirror and it's gross, trust me, don't look!


----------



## lilly77

Ailey i'm SO with you on the pressure/bruised issue - I also had a look in the mirror the other day.. eww! Lets just say I hope things go back to normal-ish...
Just got back from my eyelash tinting - glad I did it they look nice. I can't do them myself i'm rubbish, surprisingly for a makeup artist!! Last time I tried my eyes started stinging badly it was horrible.
MIL predicted today was the day i'd have the baby, well, she's wrong! So we're definitely all having Cancerians then, apart from Mama AFrika and bluestarlight.
I just can't believe we're all so close now.. i'm so excited to see everyone's photo's and hear all the birth stories too!!


----------



## hch

hahahahaha ailey! i really dont want to look! all i can feel is baby pushing down , its a weird feeling!


----------



## hch

i can see all of us having a sneaky look later on ! :lol:


----------



## hch

awww my sister has just had her 20 week scan and she is having a boy!:happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

Awww how lovely hch :) 

haha ummm id rather not look down there to be honest!!! :lol: i dread to think!!!

i think some poor old lazy thinks im crazy ive just been into town and the lady behind the till was like how long have you got left i said im due the 29th and she looked gobsmacked said i should be at home with me feet up not shopping :lol: .. bless

eeeek lolley cant wait too see piccys of the little lady!! the girls are deffinatly winning on coming first!!


----------



## aileymouse

hch said:


> i can see all of us having a sneaky look later on ! :lol:

:haha:



hch said:


> awww my sister has just had her 20 week scan and she is having a boy!:happydance:

Congrats! Is that your first nephew? I have a niece, but don't see her much as they live in Reading. xx

Lilly, I'm so glad I'm not alone with the sore parts. At least I know it's normal...ish! :wacko:


----------



## hch

aileymouse said:


> hch said:
> 
> 
> i can see all of us having a sneaky look later on ! :lol:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> hch said:
> 
> 
> awww my sister has just had her 20 week scan and she is having a boy!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! Is that your first nephew? I have a niece, but don't see her much as they live in Reading. xx
> 
> Lilly, I'm so glad I'm not alone with the sore parts. At least I know it's normal...ish! :wacko:Click to expand...


yes my first nephew! im officially Auntie Hayley now!:haha: thats 4 grandsons for my mum and dad!


----------



## Itsychik

Massage was pure bliss! All I need now is to have a baby and my day would be complete! :haha:

Lolley- good luck with the last few things at home!! Do your boys know they're getting a sister? Or do they not know either? Oooh just one more day!!

Ooh Lilly, good point about the rest of our LO's being 'Cancer'. I'd forgotten that today was the last day for Gemini!

hch- congrats on your nephew :)

Ailey & hch- I'm definitely going to peek later! :haha:

re: being induced... this may be awful, but I am ALL FOR being induced if it means LO will be born in June! They told me they'd schedule an induction at my next appointment (Friday), and I'm going to try and insist it be sometime next week if possible.


----------



## strawberry19

aww thats lovely hch :lol: gonna be over run with boys!! my oh's mum has 4 boys and a girl and one grandaughter but by the end of this year shes gone from having 1 grandchild to 4!! :lol: ( me & oh baby soon and one of oh's brothers & fiance is due a boy 5 weeks after us!! and his oldest brother and wife are having another baby due in december but they wont be finding out what the sex is as they didnt last time ... told her christmas is gonna be expensive hehe!!


----------



## hch

itsy your massage sounds divine! any idea what oils they used? anything that could bring on labour? 


hahaha strawberry thats one expensive xmas for the grandparents! but hey its there job :)


----------



## strawberry19

deffinatly..i cant wait for christmas with all these babies!!


----------



## lilly77

Hch congrats re your sister finding out she has a little man in there! aww so nice to be preggers along with your sister, I bet your LO's will be really close 

strawbs - I know i can't WAIT for christmas this year, our babies will all be about 6 months, just sitting up, can you believe it!

I'm at work, my LAST DAY YAY!!!! It's actually not been too bad at all, apart from that Friday when I felt SO ill. 
I'm actually feeling good today. I re-folded all the clothes in my cupboard today, nesting like crazy lol

hope everyone's good! x


----------



## hch

hooray for your last day!:happydance::happydance::happydance: you can now relax and put your feet up! x


----------



## strawberry19

yay for making it through work!! dunno how you did it... crazy woman!!! :lol:


----------



## lolley

hch - how lovely you being an auntie. I am not an auntie yet as there is a very big age gap between me and my brother and sister.

Itsy - nope boys don't know what i am having couldn't risk them knowing and letting it slip

Lilly - yay for it being your last day :) make sure you take it easy from tomorrow :)


I wont be able to post a pic from the hospital on here and will be in a few days so they say. I can post on facebook so if anyone knows how to copy the pic i post please feel free to put it in here so foxforce and anyone not on facebook can see :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

Just caught up on 4 pages from today lol. 

Ok I'm wrecked and off for a snooze. Im gonna slob out till Thursday morning now when I meet some friends. 

I'll be on later to post. Xxx


----------



## strawberry19

have a nice snnoze hun xx


----------



## foxforce

Congrats on being aunty Hayley, hch, it is lovely you and your sister are pregnant together, they will be so close. Your bump is not huge at all, I think it's quite small. I saw a lass today who made me feel small lol, most people are surprised I'm due next week when I tell them.

Lolley all the best for tomorrow in case I don't get to post before, I hope you have a lovely relaxing night planned. It would be lovely for someone to forward a pic on from Facebook for me if they could, can't wait to see her. 

Lilly yay for your last day :happydance: 

Itsy baby coming today after massage would be great as it may have a positive effect on you being relaxed.

I've have quite a lot of bh's today whilst out and bit of lower back ache. Need to update my iPod with some chilled out tunes, job for tomorrow. Envious of some friends who have gone to Glastonbury today, prob be there if wasn't preggers. Its the couple who got married's honeymoon before they leave to live in USA


----------



## hch

ailey just seen your wedding pics! you look gorgeous :) x


----------



## hch

fox force i have my birthing music on my mp3! it does send me to sleep so i hope it relaxes me in labour maybe i should put some more up beat songs on it ! i hope the bhs turn into something stronger! soon all of us will have our babies! how weird will that be! 


starglow hope you have a nice a snooze!


----------



## Itsychik

hch- the massage therapist told me once before what oil he uses (it's a 'standard' herb-based bio oil) but I've forgotten :blush: The oil wasn't anything specific for pregnancy, though. He did show me some of the pressure points that can be pressed and he wrote them down so DH can try as well ;-)

Lilly- good luck with your last few hours!! then time to really relax :)

Starglow- hope you're able to get plenty of rest!

Foxforce- good luck downloading music! I hope the backache eases (or that it leads to something more productive!)

hch- I agree with Foxforce... your bump isn't huge at all! It's perfect :)


----------



## aileymouse

Thanks Hayley, it was nearly 2 years ago that I got married!


----------



## hch

and what a handsome husband you have too! :D


----------



## aileymouse

I have to agree with you there ;)


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey- I agree, the pictures are beautiful!!

I'm heading to bed early to read/relax... picking up my mom tomorrow from the airport so want to make sure I get up in time to finish putting some things away before she gets here!

Lolley- if I don't get on again before you go in tomorrow: GOOD LUCK!!! I'll eagerly be checking Facebook for updates! You'll be in my thoughts tomorrow!

Everyone else... have a great evening!


----------



## Ashley2189

Lolly - good luck tomorrow! can't wait to see photos! :hugs:


----------



## hch

lolley just want to say i hope everything goes smoothly 2moro and i cant wait to see a picture of your beautiful baby girl ! the third cupcake baby :D speak soon and i hope your recovery isnt to bad xxxx


----------



## Starglow

Congrats hch. 

Lolley good luck hun. How exciting!

Aw bliss a 3 hour sleep in bed and I feel so much better. Got up for some food. Catching up on tv and I'll be in bed agsin soon. Looking forward to massive chill out 2moro. I don't want to leave the house lol. 

Bump feels so different now she's dropped. I feel like I can breath better. 

We're all getting closer and closer to due dates. Yay x


----------



## aileymouse

Lolley, all the best for tomorrow! I will be glued to facebook awaiting baby's arrival!

Starglow, good to see you are making the most of mat leave!

Another day down, one closer to meeting baby <--this is me staying positive!


----------



## lolley

Thanks everyone :) it means alot to have all your support :flower:

Make sure you all get some relax time tomorrow everyone sounds so busy, your all going to be mommies very soon now wooooooo :)


----------



## Starglow

Awwwwwwwwwww can't believe you're having your baby tomorrow Hun. What a few weeks we all have coming up.will be thinking of you.. Do you have a time yet!


----------



## lolley

i know it is exciting and scary all at the same time, i think thats how everyone feels though. I can't wait for everyone else to go into labour now :)

no they dont give you a time,i have to be there for 8am and have been told i am 1st down so i would imagine 9-9.30 but they wont say a time incase any emergancies happen they go first. They did say they always hope to have all the ops done by 1pm :)


----------



## Starglow

Aw you're gonna have your baby so soon in your arms. Xxx


----------



## lolley

in 12 hours time i hope eeeeeeeekkkkkkk :D


----------



## hch

Eeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## strawberry19

awww hehe this time tomoro youl be snuggling your little girly :) hope it all goes well hun will be thinking of you!!!! hope the recovery isnt too bad

hope everyone else has had a nice afternoon

x


----------



## lilly77

bleurgh I can't sleep!! woke up around 5.30am today been tossing and turning in bed.. can't stop thinking about impending birth. Got up at 6.30 to make some tea and just been browsing on here..

Lolley you must be on your way to hospital now!! thinking of you this morning and hope it goes well :flower: have to say i'm a little jealous, i want to meet my little girl too!! So exciting announcing the sex to your boys and friends! will be checking FB for sure.

i'm feeling no signs at all that things will happen soon.. i can't believe i'm due in 6 DAYS! I wonder what her birthday will end up being.. then again i didn't feel any signs with DS my waters just broke - so who knows!

Anyone else sign spotting?!


----------



## lolley

Morning :)

Were here waiting to see the midwife yay, have a fab day everyone.

Lilly if you are spotting call the midwife hun, it maybe you have just overdone it with work but better to be safe x


----------



## lilly77

good luck Lolley!! oh I mean 'sign' spotting - not blood spotting! but thanks :flower:

xx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Lolley- ahhhh how exciting!!! I can't say it enough, but GOOD LUCK! Even my DH was thinking about you this morning ("isn't someone in your group having a baby today?") haha... yep! Can't wait to hear how it goes :)

Lilly- I am absolutely 'sign spotting'! Last night LO was REALLY active for several hours. He never moves around that much anymore! I was just laying in bed but kept feeling pressure and occasionally light cramping, and then sharp pains around cervix... I kept hoping it would turn into SOMETHING regular! But nope... went to sleep and everything has been normal since! Ahhhh!!!!

Getting some stuff done then leaving around 12 to pick my mother up from the airport!! :happydance: Haven't seen her since we visited in February and am really excited about her visit :)

Hope everyone else (especially Lolley!!) has a great day!!


----------



## aileymouse

thinking of you lolley!

lilly, totally sign spotting, every little twinge I keepp thinking 'is this it?' :haha:
Itsy, have lovely day with your mum!

Amber is at nursery today so I'm not doing much. Might give the midwife a call, my lady parts are so swollen an painful, need her to tell me it's fine...


----------



## Starglow

Morning :) 

Watched baby hospital last night. It had recorded. I'd forgotten it was on. Eek!!!!! So flipping sad!

Looking forward to obem USA tomorrow night :) 

As it's gonna be a beautiful day I better get a wash on and out on the washing line. 

I've never been so happy not to be working. What a huge difference it makes. I'd never work so near my due date again. 

Ooohhh it'll be 3 cupcake bumps today. 

Breckie time x


----------



## hch

eeeeek lolley! im so excited for you! hope everything goes well! xxx


im symptom spotting like mad! its like being in the 2ww!!! TP checking , thinking my waters are bulging hahahaha which i dont think they are! pains in the cervix but also that he is usually very very active but since last night he has been very quiet still moving but nothing like he has been! Also my Bhs are getting so tight now that they are literally taking my breath away!


----------



## lolley

Just waiting now i am 2nd down should be around 11ish. Had all the doctors and everyone speak to me etc 

Lilly u had me worried there for a bit!

Sorry if i txt talk obviously on my phone x


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Oh bit of a relax before you see your lil girl Lolley, hope the time passes quickly as you won't be allowed food or drink I imagine :flower: I hope your recovery is swift. Your boys must be really excited!

I slept well again, bh's settled down last night but lo was really active. Definitely symptom spotting much like tww like you say hch.


----------



## foxforce

Just reading about after birth and whether to have the injection as I haven't stated wha I want yet, I'm leaning toward natural and letting the cord pulse, what have you guys decided out of interest, also those of you who have delivered before may have experience.


----------



## hch

i have always had the injection and have never had a problem with the placenta coming away , i will be having it again as i like that bit to be over , it doesnt hurt one bit but the sooner its out you can get out of bed and get cleaned up. Lee on the other hand was a bit mortified about the placenta coming out as the mw will pull on the cord when its ready and it literally falls out! but honestly it doesnt hurt , you wouldnt even know anything was happening but im not sure if its the same without the injection x


----------



## hch

https://www.homebirth.org.uk/thirdstage.htm


https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/birth/what_happen_labour/third_stage/third_stage.asp

this explains it better hun x


----------



## lilly77

I actually don't recall delivering my placenta AT ALL! I remember the MW commenting on it.. but i don't remember it coming out, I didn't look at it. Kai was on my chest by then and I was so in awe of him and of what just happened, that everything else after just fades into a blur. I remember feeling a pulling sensation when I was being stitched up but not feeling any pain or paying any attention to what was going on down there.
I'm not sure about leaving the cord to pulse, not that i'm not interested just that I don't know anything about it... so i'll look into that. My ex cut the cord with Kai but Liam doesn't want to and I don't blame him! My ex midwife mom said the feeling of cutting a cord is a bit strange and not a nice feeling - it's living pulsing thing and is really tough, like gristle - she said you feel the sensation go all the way up your arm! Eww! Fair play to guys that do do it though.. i'd be far too squeamish!


----------



## strawberry19

heya ladies.. lolley good luck for today!! very lucky to be meeting your baby girl today.. hope all goes straightforward!!!

hope everyone else is well.. so with you on the sign spotting but nothing so far :( booohoooo


----------



## foxforce

Thanks hch, not bothered about the injection as they don't bother me. On thinking about births I have been present at at work the placenta has come away naturally quite quickly within 20 mins and I think there are benefits for letting the cord pulse and cutting it once it has stopped which is the protocol we use at work, to do with delivering red blood cells to baby.

And If I remember rightly the mw's wait and if it is taking a long time to deliver then they give you the injection.


----------



## strawberry19

:lol: lilly i think my oh is gonna wimp out too hes aweful with hospitals and equipment so i doubt very highly that he will cut the cord... hes gonna be a mess on the floor... :lol: 

hch you bugger i just got all ecited on facebook because of your status update this morning of waking up to the best news... thought youd gone into labour :lol:


----------



## lilly77

Ok girls, lets start comparing what we'll be doing to bring labour on.. to pass the time and now that we're so close!!

Today so far i've drunk RLT and bounced on birthing ball
Going to walk around the village where I live and maybe to a park
Have already asked DH to make one of his famous Thai green curries extra spicy tonight!

Whats everyone else doing?


----------



## Starglow

Hubby wants to cut the cord. Not sure what we'll do yet. All depends on the circumstances at the time x


----------



## lilly77

ps Foxforce thanks re cord - i'll mention that in my birth plan... seems right to let it stop pulsing before they clamp it! AFter all it has been baby's lifeline for 9 months...


----------



## Starglow

Keep forgetting to drink my rlt lol. Havent used my ball either. Resting today but jot curry sounds great. I love hot food :)


----------



## strawberry19

lilly77 said:


> Ok girls, lets start comparing what we'll be doing to bring labour on.. to pass the time and now that we're so close!!
> 
> Today so far i've drunk RLT and bounced on birthing ball
> Going to walk around the village where I live and maybe to a park
> Have already asked DH to make one of his famous Thai green curries extra spicy tonight!
> 
> Whats everyone else doing?

absoloutly nothing!!! :lol: as much as i want him here i know the more things i try that turn out not to work will only make me more frustrated lol


----------



## lilly77

strawberry19 said:


> lilly77 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, lets start comparing what we'll be doing to bring labour on.. to pass the time and now that we're so close!!
> 
> Today so far i've drunk RLT and bounced on birthing ball
> Going to walk around the village where I live and maybe to a park
> Have already asked DH to make one of his famous Thai green curries extra spicy tonight!
> 
> Whats everyone else doing?
> 
> absoloutly nothing!!! :lol: as much as i want him here i know the more things i try that turn out not to work will only make me more frustrated lolClick to expand...

I actually like bouncing on the ball and LOVE thai green curry so that bit's easy for me.. and i'm always walking around being in London.

Things that would just frustrate me are nipple stimulation (3 hours a day.. REALLY?!) Sex (just don't feel like it) Castor oil (eww no frikkin way)

i reckon baby will just come when it's ready but i like to think i'm helping things along!


----------



## foxforce

Totally forgot to drink rlt yesterday :wacko: 
I bounced yesterday and walked a lot

Today we are heading out to look at MacBooks so will be walking again, will bounce and make sure I drink some rlt before I leave the house


----------



## Starglow

Gosh my buggy has turned into a real family pressie. Mil bought the buggy, sister bought the cosy toes and dad the attachable carseat :) fab!

My cousin bought a cute outfit for baby and then when we were out she insisted on buying a little john rocha summer dress too. It's very cute with pants but I think I'll exchange it for one I prefer there. She left me the receipt. But now nice. 

This is funny ...... A work collegue of my mils has left over a pressie for mil to bring with her. Mil sent a pic and omg it's hideous. (obviously so so nice of her to buy something) but hehe it's a baby grow. Very posh with a navy wool Aran top and tartan green & navy massive check on the bottom. With gold buttons lol. Hubby asked mil of it came with a matching set of bag pipes. Found out yesterday it's from THE poshest most expensive shop back home in Ireland. It's raulf larren and cost &#8364;200. Oh dear lol! Very funny.


----------



## strawberry19

i havent got a ball :( boohoo do lots of walking though!! dont like hot curries anyway and sex is off the menu :lol: and i darent play with my leaky boobs :lol: gross .. he'll come when hes good and ready i supose


----------



## Starglow

No I'm not going near my boobs!!!! That's baby's job lol


----------



## aileymouse

I've not done anything to bring on labour, I just cba!
But curry is on the menu tonight but just cos I fancy it!

I'm going for a natural 3rd stage this time after having the injection last time. My reasons being is that I'm pretty sure that that's why I was so shakey and sick after birth. So I'm going to try for a physiological 3rd stage, if it doesn't happen then I will have the njection but the midwife said if I have skin to skin and BF asap (which I planned on anyway) then that stimulates the same hormone as is injected in to you.

Paul cut the cord last time, he didn't actually want to at first as it grossed him out, but when it came to it he wanted to.

Oooohh Lolley, hope you are not watinig much longer! I'm so excited for you.

I'm really achey today, my lower back, my lower tum, my groin etc. Please don't be much longer!!


----------



## strawberry19

fingers crossed ailey!! ive had achey tum but i think its cause lo is shuffling around quite low down today keeps pushing himself down even more get a sharp pain every now and then but i douvt itl turn into anything it isnt tak your breath away sharp just like ooh that hurt stabby kinda pain lol


----------



## Starglow

11am now - sending lots of hugs lolley xxx


----------



## strawberry19

oh how exciting all these summer cupcakes :)

uhhhh yeah i just heard a clicky sound coming from my bump when lo shuffling around.. what the hell is that??!!!!


----------



## Starglow

Lol isn't it weird strawberry hehe. 

Omg between cupcakes and Facebook I've hardly been off my phone lol 

Don't forget your pelvic exercises girlies x


----------



## strawberry19

yes it is bloody weird me no likey!!!

haha your getting like me... im alwas on here or facebook... passes the time i supose!! :lol:

wont be long and well all be busy with our babies.. yay


----------



## hch

i have had my epo, bounced on my ball , and done all the housework! been on my hands and knees scrubbing the floors! 

strawberry im not in labour! but my friend who lost her baby in april at 26 weeks is pregnant again! im so pleased for her :D 

lee didnt cut the cord with jack but my mum cut the cord with callum! he was totally mortified by the placenta and cord and today he still says he cant believe he watched the mw pull it out! he wish he hadnt! i dont think he was expecting the cord to be so long either !


----------



## strawberry19

aww how lovely fingers crossed all goes well for her this time :)

hmm i think il warn oh about the cord and placenta then :lol: think my mum is gonna end up coming with us anyway so she might want to cut it!


----------



## lolley

I will catch up with other posts when i can just updating now and again.....

Still bloody waiting so bored now, we heard next door delivering her baby though to hear it cry was lovely :)


----------



## aileymouse

Aww, that's rubbish you are still waiting are you nil by mouth until you've had her? x


----------



## lolley

Yep :( not had a drink since 10 last night i can do withought the food but gagging for a drink :(


----------



## aileymouse

Hopefully not too much longer, I'd be gasping for a drink too :(


----------



## hch

i heard a clicky noise too! is it my bones or babys? its a bit freaky!!


hope you have you bundle of joy now lolley xxx


----------



## Starglow

Aw the second of 6 of us from NCT have had their babies now. A baby boy 8lbs 10 ..... Between cupcakes and my Nct friends theres so many babies due this next couple of weeks. The two girls are so over the moon holding their bundles of joy .its lovely 

I guess no news from lolley is good news and hopefully we'll hear soon x


----------



## aileymouse

Hopefully baby girl is here now and they are enjoying cuddles x

I really hope it's not just wishful thinking but I feel like it's not too much longer before my LO arrives. I just can't imagine still feeling how I do for another few weeks.

Getting so much pressure it's unreal.


----------



## Starglow

Hopefully not too long for you now Ailey x


----------



## Ashley2189

ailey, i feel the opposite. i feel like LO is NEVER going to come!


----------



## Itsychik

wow, chatty ladies today!

I don't see any news from Lolley (here or on FB) so hopefully she's had her little girl by now!!

re: things to bring on labour... I've just tried walking, sex, spicy foods, pineapple (although learned later from Ashley that it's not NEARLY enough) and acupressure. Nothing so far!

re: placenta... I don't even know if they use an injection here! I'm going to ask at my appt on Friday though. I think I'd prefer not to have an injection if it's not necessary. Everyone I know who's had a baby had the placenta within 15 - 20 minutes afterwards (naturally) so I'm not sure what the benefit of an injection would be. I'll ask though!

I'm also afraid that I'm going to go way overdue :( For some reason I just don't feel anywhere close to labour! Hopefully I'm wrong and he comes ASAP though!

Ailey- My bet is you're next! :)


----------



## Itsychik

oh yea, and re: cord cutting... DH is planning on doing it, but I've said that if he decides at the 'last minute' that he doesn't want to then I want a chance to do it myself!


----------



## Starglow

Really??????? Eek I couldn't do it!


----------



## Itsychik

I saw on another thread once that someone said that since baby has been attached to her for the past 9 months... she wanted to be the one to sever that connection at the end of it! I was thinking, "that's a good point!!"

Also, if DH doesn't want to do it... I think it'd be much more personal if I do it (instead of just a mw or something).


----------



## Starglow

Oh I agree with you it's a lovely idea but I'd feel like I was chopping off a part of me lol.


----------



## Starglow

It's very unusual for me to be sat at home in a tracksuit with messy hair and no makeup. I'm so spotty again I hate it. Both hubby and I are so tired at the I've no idea how we'll have the energy when I go into labour!


----------



## hch

ailey i think you will be next too! 

star glow i keep getting back into my pjs everytime i come back in from picking the boys up! this morning i got up at 630 with the boys had a shower and i really wanted to get back into them! i could have easily gone to school in them! i dont feel like getting myself dressed for the school run! i actually slept quite well last as baby didnt move around alot! usually he is moving from the left to the right or sticking his bum out! 

lee has put the cot together and im just about to put his new bedding in! will ba back ina bit for an update on lolley x


----------



## lilly77

well may be the start of something for me or maybe just hugely embarrassing!!!

Off to the triage now to check... but basically I went for a wee about 3.05pm just before I got kai from school... after I picked him up at 3.15 I needed a wee again and had to use the school loos. Then popped to MS across the road for 20 mins.. was feeling lots of pressure and BH - walked home (2 mins around the corner from MS) and needed the loo AGAIN... as i pulled my knickers down a big gush of water came out!! It didn't smell like urine but I'm not sure!!! I'm not trickling waters though... any suggestions girls?
Liam's come home from work and is about to drive me to hospital.. so embarrassing if it's just my uncontrollable bladder but it sure didn't feel like wee!

My waters broke spontaneously with DS but barely remember the details.

eek! Will update but you know i bet you its a false alarm.

ps thinking of Lolley!! xxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Congrats Lolley on your baby girl. Woohoooooooooooooo 3rd cupcake born and beautiful name xxx

Off to read lilly's post it looks exciting


----------



## aileymouse

oh good luck lilly! Hope this is it for you x


----------



## Starglow

Lilly if you had no control over the water coming out as in you couldn't have stopped it then it's your waters ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh omg how exciting!


----------



## lilly77

me too i'll be so p*ssed off if it's a false alarm!! we're waiting for cab now... will update later xx


----------



## Starglow

Fingers crossed for you Lilly. I'll be thinking of you. 

Look on fb lolley has a pic up of Amelia already x


----------



## Itsychik

Oooh Lilly... how exciting!!! Keep us updated! do you have any other symptoms/pains/anything? Good luck!!

For those of you who don't have FB, here's the picture Lolley just posted of Amelia Ann:


----------



## aileymouse

I've seen! she is beautiful.

kepp us updated lilly x


----------



## hch

congrats lolley! beautiful picture! xxxx


lilly it sounds like its your waters! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! i remember having the exact same gush with jack! how exciting! good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## hch

awww cant stop looking at lolleys beautiful girl! cant wait for my baby boy to be here and join the rest of us! :)


----------



## strawberry19

aww she is gorgeous isnt she :)

good luck lilly hope it is the start for you!! ive had a few leaks here and there but nothing big and its usually after he has been shuffling around pressing on things think just have a weak bladder :lol: but fingers crossed it was your waters be sure to let us know!!!


i know what you girls mean when you say you cant see yourself going into labour.. i mean i know we are all due within like the next week but it just seems never ending!


----------



## lilly77

Well girls nothing to report yet - I'm thinking gush of clear urine that lo was pressing on as have had no new trickling. Am still waiting in triage its very busy I'm about to just pack it in and go home!! Can't see pics on my phone and is very slow so will need to catch up on posts re lolley when home xx


----------



## hch

awww lilly cant you go to labour ward to double check? if it is your waters you only have 48 hours and they have to induce you! im sure you would get seen alot quicker there x maybe ring your mw for some advice x


----------



## foxforce

Thank you Itsy for posting the beautiful picture of Amelia Ann she is gorgeous. 

Congratulations Lolley :friends::loopy: big well done :flower: love the name also

Lilly do you not have maternity assessment wards where they will check you over? we have them here where you phone labour ward or the assessment ward and they usually tell you to go in and they check you over, especially if you think waters have gone. 

Had a busy day ended up at Trafford Centre and sorted a MacBook out so that dh busy for the next 2 days Transferring things off the old laptop and clearing everything off it, going to put it up on eBay as it's only 6 months old.

Hope everyone else has had good days x


----------



## Itsychik

aww Lilly... I hope you get some answers soon! It's so exciting AND frustrating not knowing what's going to happen or when!

I keep wondering if any of us are going to have our babies on the same day!? Since we're all due on/around the same date, it seems like a big possibility! Can't wait!


----------



## lilly77

right girls i'm back home!! They were very nice and took me to the birth centre to check me there as no free rooms in triage. Birth centre was like a freakin hotel by they way!! amazing...

SO NOTHING EXCITING... :cry: MW felt baby she said in optimum position for birth, HB all good - she did internal examination but before she said 'would you like to have your baby in the next couple of days? As I could give you a sweep at the same time?' OH MY GOD so i said yes please!! Well, no waters as was nothing pooling in the cervix... also bad news for me (well because i'm so impatient) my cervix is still so high and posterior she couldn't even reach it to give me a sweep!! She says this doesn't mean i'll be late necessarily - i've also been told i have a tipped uterus and this could be why also. But anyway, she reckons i've got a good few days left. BOO!! I may be the last cupcake to go!!!!

So it was embarrassing uncontrollable leak of wee then after all.. really didn't feel like it esp as i'd been for 2 wee's just before?! Anyway... more waiting for me :cry:

Haven't caught up on posts yet will go check out Lolley's little girl now so exciting!!


----------



## lilly77

Lolley your little girl is so beautiful and gorgeous name!!! Very similar to one of my good friends whose baby girl was born last week Amelie Alice. I just love Amelia Ann!!
Congratulations xxxx


----------



## hch

hugs lilly! i was the same with jack and i fully expect to be the same with this one! i went for my sweep at 41 weeks with jack and she said my cervix was so high she couldnt reach it and if she did then i would be in agony! which i was! i was crawling up the bed! dont get disheartened tho as it can happen at anytime :) xxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Boo Lilly. U won't be last. At least you're due date isn't last like me lol. Hugs Hun x


----------



## Starglow

The birthing centre sounds fab btw x


----------



## lilly77

Ok ladies WHO'S NEXT!!! (not me, sniff sniff)


----------



## lilly77

Birthing centre was totally amazing Starglow - only thing is... if you want an epi you need to be transferred upstairs to labour ward and you're not first priority, so if labour ward is busy then it's tough luck! it's the main thing I'm worried about.. what if I can't hack natural labour! Somebody told me the other day that a baby's head crowning feels like giving birth to a hot pineapple on fire! EEEK! I'm sure I could do it but I would also like the option of epidural... so i'm not sure. Maybe I should just go straight to labour ward, i'll get my double bed and home comforts at home!


----------



## Itsychik

My vote is on Ailey being next... (or maybe strawberry?)

Lilly- I know how you feel re: epidural! I'm hoping to hold out until it's too late :haha: but I've told them I want the option available, since I have NO IDEA what to expect! I'm so curious to know what contractions even feel like...


----------



## hch

i dont think its me either! 


the crowning part was actually ok , if you listen to the mw when she tells you how to breathe then it just pops out! :lol: that was the part i was worried about too but it honestly didnt feel as bad as people had told me! im a wuss when it comes to pain too!


----------



## Starglow

Tough decision. But then everyone's experiences are so different it's hard to compare. How strongly do you feel about having an epi? Can you decide on the day depending how busy it is?


----------



## aileymouse

That's rubbish lilly, I was sure it'd be you next! Well it still could be.
I found the crowning part the worst part of labour, but it doesn't last long, it only felt like a minute or two. I'd describe it as the ring of fire! :haha:
I'm hoping that if I'm in the water it won't be as bad.

I've had backache all day and tightenings tonight. also been for a number 2 twice this eve (sorry tmi) I'm seriously symptom spotting!!


----------



## foxforce

:hugs:Lilly so sorry your waters haven't gone and you didnt get a sweep, but lovely of her to offer!
Birthing centre sounds amazing but shame they don't do epi's

Ailey next is a good bet I think :thumbup:

I'm shattered, baby is moving a lot and is quite uncomfortable, getting the nausea too in waves, going to watch some tv and chill tomorrow me thinks. Everyone have a nice night and hope you sleep well x


----------



## hch

ooo i forgot to add that my mw was pouring water over my bits at the crowning stage too! i have no idea if that made a difference as i had an epi with my first and didnt feel a thing!


----------



## lilly77

yeah I reckon Ailey you're next, you're my bet too!

Starglow thats a great idea thanks, i'll see how busy labour ward is when i phone in..

Girls I was SOOOO excited when I thought some waters had gone... but you know I don't actually mind going overdue I just don't want to be induced. I visited my friend and her week old baby today and it just made me want my baby SO MUCH! Her little girl was so tiny and sleepy and just the most gorgeous thing.

I just can't wait :happydance:


----------



## hch

how many Bhs are you all having in an hour? i have been having constant bhs for the last 2 hours and they are so tight!! not painful tho just really tight and hard! anyone else having the same? x


----------



## aileymouse

I love it that you all think I'm next! I doubt it though. My money is on Itsy :)


----------



## aileymouse

I never count my BH's but they are constant in the evenings. and pretty much all day.


----------



## hch

i can get comfy tonight because of them! i also feel like im being booted in the arse! :lol:


----------



## Itsychik

aileymouse said:


> I love it that you all think I'm next! I doubt it though. My money is on Itsy :)

I wish!!!! :)

I hardly get any bh's... maybe a few a week? Hopefully that doesn't mean anything :wacko:


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies sorry i didnt post in here i have had a bit of a rough time just starting to feel a bit better i will explin properly another time. 

I have tried to read as much as i can quickly...

Lilly i was gutted when it wasnt your waters hope you are ok

Hch i think will be next. And i was getting bh for hours at a time every 15 to 20 mins. 

Thank you all for your kind comments, lots of love to you all x


----------



## strawberry19

hope you recover quickly hun and enjoy your baby girl :)

i dunno whos gonna be next maybe hch or ailey... hmmm... doubt its gonna be me!!! althoug hes been having a good shuffle round and pushing down on my bum :lol: few bh but nothing major!!... lilly im gutted it wasnt it for you!!! sometimes though when ive peed loads during the day it does just look like water or very very pale pee :lol: i just want us all to have our babies now :( ... come on lil summer cupcakes!!


----------



## lilly77

Lolley great to hear from you... sorry you had a bit of rough time,, hope you are ok! looking forward to hearing your birth story when you have time. Your little girl is just gorgeous. I know i was gutted it wasn't my turn! 

I'm getting zero signs now girls.. I wake up every day feeling so normal and like birth is a thousand years away!

Although I am getting LOADS of BHs - a lot an hour, haven't timed them though. They are only a bit sore sometimes but usually they cause me no pain.

Have a facial booked for today at 2pm. Yay can't wait, hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## foxforce

Morning

Sorry to hear you had rough time Lolley hope your ok :hugs:

Lilly I felt gutted for you too, enjoy your facial later today :flower:

Well I didnt sleep well last night as had cramp/stitches all night which I'm taking as bh's, although it could be a bit of trapped wind :blush: :shrug: it stopped at about 0700 and have none now
I don't get too many through the day, well not enough to time them.

Lazy day today with a bit of cleaning today.

Anyone else upto much today?


----------



## Starglow

Morning. Oh a facial sounds amazing. I should book in for one as my skin is so awful. I love facials. 

A new friend who had her baby yesterday just sent me such a lovely text saying she never thought she'd think this but that the whole labour experience was really managable and enjoyable. Bit bumpy at times but def manageable. Aw nice to hear that. She's at the same hospital as I'll be in. 

Omg hubby thinks we're going to a wedding on Thursday next week! I thought we'd said we werent going. I'd have to buy a dress! There is one I loved reduced to
£20 in mamas and papas but I bet at this stage they won't have my size and what shoes would I wear lol. I get tired just doing something little a day but a whole wedding!

Lolley hope you're recovering well my love.


----------



## aileymouse

Ahh Starglow what a nightmare! Maybe you could just go to the ceremony?

Lolley, good to hear from you, hope all is well x

I woke up at 4 thinking labour was starting as I was having regular pains for 2 hours, but went back to sleep and now nothing :(


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!!

Lolley- great to hear from you! I'm sorry you've been having a rough time... I hope you feel better soon :hugs: How is Amelia doing?

Lilly- enjoy your facial! It sounds amazing, I hope you can enjoy/relax!


----------



## hch

great to hear from you lolley hope you are ok ! hows amelia doing? xx


just got back from mw and she is utter shit! firstly she thought i was 38 weeks and was asking why i wanted a sweep so early! errr hello im 40 weeks on saturday!!!!! then she tried to book me in for a sweep on the 7th of july!!!!! when im 42 weeks pregnant! i was like hello are you listening to me!!! OMG! i was furious! i said im 40 weeks in 2 days and i want a sweep next week! she said oh yeah so you are! well im not here next week so i will book you in with the mw who is here! she may do one she may not! still not one word about going to hospital , birth plan etc! i had to ask about taking bottles to hospital to which she replied i dont know about that! i mean why doesnt she know! she is a mw!?? she said i had to find out myself!



on a brighter note! baby is 2/5 engaged and she said he could be here any day now as he is nearly through the brim! heartbeat is lovely and fundal height is spot on! bloody hell i hope the mw i have next week is a bit more caring! 



lilly enjoy your facial hun!

ailey hope the pains start up again!

starglow your in single digits! wahoooo!


----------



## strawberry19

oh god hch what a bloody nightmare hope you get a better midwife next week!!

lilly enjoy your facial!! 

ailey... sounds weird saying hope the pains start again :lol: but hope you go into abour soon

nothing much with me today going up to nursery to see the girls for a little bit later on!! ... woke up this morning a bit achey like period achey and a bit mucusey down there :/ not blood streaked or anything so dont think it could be the strt of my show?.. dont really knoww hat to expect :lol: also had bit of a dodgy tum ... hope the end is near!!


----------



## hch

could be your mucus plug hun , it can just come out as a huge pink stained blob or come out in bits like blobs of discharge !!!! eeeek how exciting!


----------



## strawberry19

wasnt pink stained just whiteish bit snot like i supose.. will keep eye on it hes still pushing down alot ... gotta walk up a massive hill to get to nursery later so maybe that might budge him :lol: its a killer hill!!!!


----------



## hch

:lol: i hope the hill gets him to move on out! x


----------



## foxforce

My word hch what a nightmare mw! :growlmad: some of them are terrible, makes me wonder how some get on in life :wacko: but sounds like you wont be needing your sweep. I'm hoping I can have a sweep at my next appointment on Tuesday fx'd.
I found out that my hospital do have milk in glass bottles if I need it so that's one thing I don't have to take. 

Strawberry sounds like the plug to me very promising :thumbup: 

Seems we are all getting some pains of some sort now they just need to be more consistent instead of stopping and starting.


----------



## lilly77

wow hch that's promising you're 2/5ths engaged now!! I'm still 4/5ths, but with second babies i heard that you often don;t engage until labour starts.. so that mean you might be next!! Sorry about your rubbish MW app though.. boo.

Strawberry great sign - i'm actually getting proper envious now of everyone... I want to feel something proper! I think I've just been getting false alarms, not anything to do with labour at all :-(

My friend is a homeopath and has given me some remedies today to bring on labour, but I want to take them as close to due date as possible, so i'm going to wait til Saturday night and take them then.

It's sooo exciting now but I just feel that baby will never come and I SO don't want to be induced... come on baby don't be late!!!!


----------



## hch

:( im so tired i can barely keep my eyes open! was up loads through the night constantly on the loo! 
how was your facial lilly? x


----------



## strawberry19

heya girlies!! well i just got back from seeing the girls and kiddies at work was so nice to see them all!! that hill has bloody killed me though :lol:

had some more thickish white yukky stuff with a bit of yellow and brown in it :S... grossed out!!! take it that must be bits of plug? im really crampy at the minute at the bottom of my bump feels like when your on a really bad heavy period!! ... hoping its gonna turn into something... will be disapointed if it doesnt!!


----------



## lilly77

Facial was amazing - I nearly fell asleep three times!

strawbs you're losing your plug!! AAAAAAHHH i'm excited for you!

Just been on main board, seems like loads of people are having signs/going into labour and are all due after me :-/
I don't know why but i'm feeilng incredibly impatient today.... I really want this bambino to come now. The whole pregnancy i've been pretty chilled about people's interest and questions and comments - now i feel like ripping the head off the next person who asks me when i'm due or comments that my bump is high or low (apparently it changes every day)

I've just eaten a whole pineapple and am drinking RLT... walked around a bit today.
I know it probably won't help one bit but at least it gives me something to focus on!

Strawberry, you might be next babe!!


----------



## hch

dont you just hate it when people say have you had that baby yet??? err clearly not! everyday its the same people at school asking the same questions! someone says your carrying high someone else says your carrying low! 

lilly did you start the epo? maybe you should try some of your oils tonight xxx


----------



## strawberry19

at least your keeping focused hun it will all be over soon and youll have your baby.. it really is just a case of when isnt it!! its a horrible waiting game .. and no it doesnt help when you got people due after you having babiesbefore yours is here.. ive had about 3 girls on my facebook give birth within the las 2 weeks who were due 3,5 and 6 weeks after me!!.. no fair!! just try keep yourself distracted!!

bloody hope turns into something!! one of girls i work with was just saying as i left wouldnt it be funny if you went into labour tonight :lol: gaaaah im not gonna let myself get excited just yet!! know how common false alarms are!!


----------



## Itsychik

hch- sorry to hear about your mw! That's a load of crap! I hope the one you get next week (IF you make it that far :wink:) shows more care and seems to know what she's doing at least!

strawberry- losing plug and getting cramps? Sounds promising!! fx'd for you!!

Lilly- don't worry, there's always hope! Just remember how the last time your mw said you'd go way over then BAM! Same night! fx'd that the pineapple/RLT help!

I have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow and last week they told me I could get a sweep! I'm seeing someone different tomorrow but hopefully they'll do it!


----------



## strawberry19

oooh fxd you can itsy!!!!

anyone seen ailey around today??


----------



## hch

she has been on facebook :) how was your walk up the hill strawbs?


----------



## strawberry19

bloody killed me :lol: i was having a few cramps before i left but thought nothing of it but they got worse while i was there just got back in from getting a few bits in town and its like cramps are us going on down there ... to be fair that hill is bloody steep even when your not carrying a huge bump!!


----------



## aileymouse

I'm still here! been having some apinful cramps and baby is moving loads and it really hurts.
I have my friend round for lunch with her girls. Was lovely to see her and she bought me some flowers :)

Hayley, your midwife sounds useless!

Lilly, glad you enjoyed your facial.

Itsy, hope all goes well with your appointment tomorrow. How is it having your mum around? xx

Strawberry, how esciting, hope something comes of it.


----------



## hch

ailey and stawberry you have such good signs! is it weird that i would like some cramps too! :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

please excuse my typos today! I didn't sleep last night as I thought I was having contractions! zzzz


----------



## strawberry19

ahh there you are!! :) glad youve had a nice day!!

lol hayley il send cramp vibes your way if you like!!! 


wtf... haha im in stitches now ... i just watched a ADULT man take a bike out the storage shed downstairs get on it and go 'brum brum' whilst peddling off... strange stange person


----------



## hch

hahahaha! crazy man! 

ailey your so going to have this baby by the weekend!


----------



## lilly77

ailey please send some crampy vibes my way too!!! Strawbs, plug vibes from you please

:haha:


----------



## foxforce

Some positive signs going on for Ailey and Strawbs :thumbup: just need some for us that are getting many :( come on babies get a budge on! 

Lilly glad your facial was lovely - it couldn't be anything else, I've booked in for toenails doing again as they are starting to chip, going to a place in the village where she says they have this special coating which will make it last for weeks, so sounds better, forgot the name :dohh:
I may look into a facial for next week as it's pay day Monday if we're still waiting.

Get your mum ok Itsy, is she all settled in now?

Ended up going out to dh's friends at lunch, so much for chilling today then ended up calling at Ikea as it was round corner from his house and got some frames for the pictures we got printed.

Just helped dh prep the paste for our stir fry for dinner tonight, keep having some torrential downpours this afternoon

Need to get some rest in Ailey as you need some energy for if you are to go into labour


----------



## aileymouse

I hope you are right and I do have this baby by the weekend. I don't remember being this uncomfortable with Amber.
I feel like I can't be this uncomfortable for nothing to be happening.

It's probably just BH's but good god, they are starting to hurt! Baby has hiccups too as I type!


----------



## strawberry19

aww ailey fingers crossed it happens soon


----------



## foxforce

Mine is starting to be uncomfortable when it gets hiccups now, seems to always get the just as I start eating :haha:

I really think you will be seeing something positive in the next 24 hours Ailey and I hope someone else here does too :)


----------



## hch

foxforce i have chipped my toenail too! i only had them done last thursday! 

ailey anything painful has to be a good sign! look at us all wanting the pain! come on babies bring us some pain! :lol:

does anyone find when the mw checks to see if baby is engaged you ache down there? or is that just me ?


----------



## hch

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/labor-and-birth/


i just watched this video! it looks so easy! :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Hi girls. Just had a quick read to catch up. 

Strawberry I've been getting that White type discharge. 

Had an amazing day of lunch and shopping with my friends. Got wedding outfit for next Thursday. 

I can't post or comment as baby hasnt moved at all since 10am :( going to the hospital for 6 to get monitored again. Hopefully she's just having a sleepy day but jace to get checked. Boo tho. I hope she's ok in there. 

I'll message later. 
X


----------



## aileymouse

When you that see that video, it's crazy, it's like, it can't hurt that much, baby doesn't have far to travel!!


----------



## aileymouse

Aww, starglow, hope all is ok, keep us updated xx


----------



## strawberry19

last time mw checked to see if lo was engaged it hurt! proper ached as she was digging in... not the most careful with you are they!!

im off to do the ironing ... lol.. crazy as that sounds but i cant sit still and rocking my hips really helps!! ... will catch up later... if anything does happen il private message someone on facebook to let the others know ... wont be giving any hints that hes on his way in a status until he has actually arrived as mil doesnt want to know when we are in labour so dont want anyone to ring her.. pain in arse she is lol plus wont have poeple buging every 5 minutes then!! will just be like.. hey guys suprise hes here :lol: ... but knowing my luck wont come to that tonight anyway lol


----------



## strawberry19

hope all is well straglow :hugs: am sure shes fine in there just being a lazy bum ...x


----------



## hch

awww starglow let us know how you get on hun xx


happy ironing strawberry! 

ailey its madness! it doesnt look far at all!


----------



## lilly77

starglow hope everythings ok in there :flower: my LO is pretty quiet in the day these days but she kicks up a storm every night! Keep us updated.

Great video! haha nearly made cry, what am I like!

I just had TWO CUPCAKES in a row by the way, what a pig. Well, we are the cupcakes after all!!


----------



## hch

i had a giant cookie today! no wonder my butt is huge!! just making home made wedges with cheese and bacon and salad! im starving!


----------



## foxforce

Hope your little girl is ok hopefully she is having a restful day Starglow :hugs:

Happy ironing Strawbs 

Hch it's very annoying as I thought they would last bit longer, I'll let you know what that coating is, she also said that if you get a colour painted on it makes it very glossy, as I considered getting a french manicure so that it wouldn't be as obvious should they chip so soon again. I'm also going to take one of my Chanel polishes as I know they last longer.

Going to watch that video now.....Booo it's unavailable :(


----------



## strawberry19

ahhhhh bugger the ironing cant be arsed!! probably end up burning meself ...i just realised i havent got awatch to time contractions with neither has oh... lol could be intersting and all my clocks are only 2 hand clocks with no minute timer... hmm ....


----------



## hch

can you get an app on your phone strawberry?


aww foxforce dont now what is wrong with the video?????
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/labor-and-birth/


----------



## hch

its working on mine? x


----------



## aileymouse

strawberry, you can get contraction timers on the interent or on you phone.

We don't have second hands on our clocks either. Trying to tell Paul he needs to download the app to his phone, but he won't. I can't get it on my basic phone.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks girls. At the hospital now. She still hasn't moved. They say 10 movements a day and I'm really not happy with just 1!!!! Fingers crossed she's just very sleepy and cosy x


----------



## hch

hope its not too long before you get seen hun xxx


----------



## strawberry19

dont blame you hun hope all is well..

i cant download apps on my phone ive only got a basic phone so has oh :lol: no snazzy phones here .. will have to find one on internet if it really starts to hurt... i keep glancing at the clock and its about 10-15 minutes apart... really hope this is start of something would love it is it was but not gonna get hopes up yet


----------



## aileymouse

wooo. fingers crossed strawberry!

Starglow, hope you've not been kept waiting long x


----------



## hch

ooo strawberry sounds like things are happening! :)


----------



## hch

ok this is a weird question! can anyone feel their babys head like down there? i can feel something really weird either baby making his way down further or my waters? its like popping and pushing! its really hard to describe! im scared to move incase it is my waters! :lol:


----------



## Starglow

Hi. Baby is fine thank goodness. Still only moved the once. Mw said I'm having 'tightenings' all the time. But im not feeling them! Have to keep an eye on her movements tomorrow and if still not right I'll go in for a scan to check the placenta is working properly. PHEW tho!


----------



## hch

fantastic news starglow! maybe she is getting ready for her grand entrance! im so glad everything is ok x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks :) she must just be a sleepy baby lol. Hopefully she 'll be a good sleeper when she's here lol

I got a free contractions timer app on my iPhone. So it's timing from the Beginning of one contraction to the beginning of the second. 

Omg I wonder when it's all going to start for me. 

You've been so chatty today :) it's great x


----------



## aileymouse

So glad all is well starglow! x

hch, have you moved yet? have your waters gone yet? x


----------



## hch

hahaha yes i went to the loo and my wee came out at a million miles an hour! i think he must have been pressing on my bladder!


----------



## foxforce

Good news Starglow, interesting to know your having tightenings without feeling them, hopefully same for me then! 

Hch the treatment for the long lasting nails is called 'Shellac' it's by Creative https://www.cnd.com/Products/Color/shellac-hello.aspx


----------



## strawberry19

hey girls just popping in... looks like things are hopefully on the way!!! :) had a blood streaked show and a not so nice clear out .. yuk!! pains every 10 minutes getting a bit sharp now... my back feels like its gonna cave in it hurts to sit down so im leaning against the kitchen worktop and doing some swaying which seems to help!!! hope this is it now!!! .

starglow glad your bub is okay the cheeky monkey!! 

will try keep you all updated


----------



## hch

omg hun thats great! have you got a ball? take some paracetamol and have a nice warm bath! im so excited! it has to be it! that hill did the trick hun! hope baby doesnt keep you waiting long xxxx


----------



## hch

thanks for the link foxforce ! will check it out x


----------



## foxforce

OMG Strawbs that's great hope this is it for you and it all goes well :hugs: gets some paracetamol and bath like hch said and all the best, oh have you called up labour ward? :flower: xxx

No probs hch on the link :)


----------



## aileymouse

hch said:


> hahaha yes i went to the loo and my wee came out at a million miles an hour! i think he must have been pressing on my bladder!

 :haha:



strawberry19 said:


> hey girls just popping in... looks like things are hopefully on the way!!! :) had a blood streaked show and a not so nice clear out .. yuk!! pains every 10 minutes getting a bit sharp now... my back feels like its gonna cave in it hurts to sit down so im leaning against the kitchen worktop and doing some swaying which seems to help!!! hope this is it now!!! .
> 
> starglow glad your bub is okay the cheeky monkey!!
> 
> will try keep you all updated

:happydance: good luck strawberry! hope it all goes well.

things have quietened down here now...


----------



## lilly77

eeeek strawberry will be thinking of you!! I can't believe you're starting am jealous :haha: AND you;re a day after me!!! yay soooo excited please keep us posted.

Am watching one born every minute UsA anyone else?
xx


----------



## lilly77

ps Starglow glad to hear you LO is ok :flower:


----------



## Starglow

Yep I'm half watching it.. I uploaded my almost 39 weeks bump on fb. Cant upload pics here from my iPad which is annoying :( 

Wow strawberry hope you're ok Hun x


----------



## Itsychik

oooh you ladies have been chatty!

Saw the film... I agree, it looks so 'easy' hard to believe it's so painful and complicated!

Starglow- glad your LO is okay... hopefully she's more active tomorrow!

Strawberry- I think I need to find a hill to climb immediately :haha: how exciting!! It really sounds like things are going... keep us updated if you can! I'm so excited for you!

Ailey & Hch- maybe you guys will start soon too?!?

I've also downloaded an app on my iPhone... which one did you guys go for? Have you tried it out yet?

My mom is all settled in (thanks for asking!!) :) We spent the day chatting and catching up and walking around a shopping centre (figured it would only help!) She'll be coming with me to my appt tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Starglow

What an earth am I still doing up!!!!! I feel hyper after the day I've had.
It was funny walking around with two other bumps. People just stare!
While I was in a queue in Tesco, the people in it started guessing how big my baby is going to be lol!!!!! ( this was after the shop assistant had asked how long I've got)
Every person serving me today asked how long, what name etc..... It's funny!

Need a quiet day tomorrow and hopefully after a nice lie in. 

My feet have swelled up by 2 sizes!!!!

Anyway, hope you're all ok. Sleep well everyone and see you all tomorrow , hugs x


----------



## foxforce

I'm still awake, in bed but awake legs to restless to sit and watch tv, was watching a good film too. 

I wanted to see if Strawbs had checked in, hope she is ok. Have been wondering how she's been doing all night......

Hope everyone sleeps well and may wake up to some :baby: news


----------



## Ashley2189

Just checking in here... Hope everyone is having a good night. I feel like my water might be leaking? Have been having extremely watery discharge off and on today, but not a lot at a time. Going to ask about it at my appt in the morning. Been enjoying my mom being here, shes come over every day to keep me company and cook me dinner. We tried walking at an outdoor mall, but I lasted an hour before the 100 degree weather got the best of me. My feet have never been so swollen in my life! Will be reading posts tomorrow to see if we have another cupcake!!


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Been awake since 5am and unable to get comfortable! Gave up at 6am because I was REALLY hungry and came downstairs to eat/check on strawberry....!!

Anyone else seen her Facebook post?? :happydance:


----------



## Starglow

Strawberry huge congratulations on your baby boy Noah. Great news and just gas and air omg. Yay xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Itsy .....I hardly slept :( boo


----------



## Itsychik

Starglow- haha I saw that you responded to strawberry's post on FB as well, and I was thinking... "clearly she's not sleeping well either!" sorry you had a bad night!


----------



## Starglow

Lol! Aw it's annoying. I've had probably two hours of broken sleep all night! Still in bed tho. It's only 5 30am here. I hope I'll snooze. Afternoon nap for sure later. 

Can't believe we have our 4th cupcake. Its all so close now.


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce did you eventually nod off?


----------



## Itsychik

When I decided I really couldn't get back to sleep I was laying in bed and thought immediately that I should check FB to see if Strawberry had updated! glad I did!

My iPhone doesn't update this webpage when I'm in my bedroom for some reason... so I wanted to get on my comp to check as well :)

With each new birth it really feels like we could be any day! It's so exciting AND frustrating not knowing when it's going to happen!!


----------



## Starglow

I know lol. I'm quite relaxed about it tho. My turn will come when it's meant to and I'm enjoying my time off. Altho going over due wouldn't be too nice.


----------



## Starglow

8 bumpy moves so far this morning.. I'm keeping track to make sure. PHEW 

So........ Who's next?


----------



## Itsychik

My vote is still on Ailey :)


----------



## Itsychik

Glad your LO is moving about... there's nothing like worrying at this stage :(


----------



## hch

Wahoooooo strawberry! huge Congrats :) just popped on to see if she was ok and what fabulous news to wake up too! will be back later got to get boys ready for school x


----------



## lilly77

YAY congrats to Strawberry and the first BOY CUPCAKE yay!!! I'll go update the thread title.
Haven't even checked facebook yet I came straight on here to see if any news.. was thinking about her.

I woke up around 5ish again with period like pains, mild though - went back to sleep and just woke up again now, need to get Kai ready for school.
I'm off to my pregnancy yoga this morning then birth centre assessment at hospital at 2pm.

yeah I wonder who's next?!?!? 
Ashley that's promising news from you.. maybe find a hill and walk up it like Strawbs did!

x


----------



## aileymouse

Huge congrats strawberry! He's gorgeous! 

Slept really well last night. Only woke up once. 

I'm going to go out for a walk today I think...I wanna get things going. Paul said he would 'help' but I'm not really up for that.

xxx


----------



## Itsychik

aileymouse said:


> Paul said he would 'help' but I'm not really up for that.
> 
> xxx

haha since my mom is visiting (and staying in the room next to us) we've both agreed that there will be none of "that" kind of help :haha:

I think I'm going to go out walking today too though :winkwink:

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## lilly77

aileymouse said:


> Huge congrats strawberry! He's gorgeous!
> 
> Slept really well last night. Only woke up once.
> 
> I'm going to go out for a walk today I think...I wanna get things going. Paul said he would 'help' but I'm not really up for that.
> 
> xxx

LOL!! I'm not really up for that either!! :haha:

Off to pregnancy yoga now... chat later girls xx

PS it's going to be 31 degrees in London on Sun and Mon?!?!?! EEEK HEATWAVE just before our due dates!! I'll need to find a pool to wallow in pronto!


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Congrats Strawbs :happydance::happydance: I hope everything went well, has she Said much on fb? Can someone copy the pic of Noah on here please? :) 

I did nod off not long after I posted, probably the scent in the oils helping.

I'm doing lots of walking this week, it's not helping me so far :( 

Enjoy your yoga lilly, I need to stay in for my phone delivery only gave time off between 8-6pm :wacko:


----------



## lolley

Wow i couldnt get on here yesterdat the signal in hospital is hit and miss.

Cant believe strawberry had her baby congratulations i am off to facebook next to have a look :)

I have only had a quick flick through posts its hard. On my phone so hope everyone is well :flower:

Amelia is doing well she just eats and sleeps and is very good at the moment. I am feeling better than i was just very sore


----------



## foxforce

Aw good to hear from you Lolley lovely that Amelia is doing well and being very good, hope you mend nice and quickly Hun and the soreness goes quickly :flower:

Ps did you have ameila on your birthday? If so happy belated birthday for then :cake:


----------



## hch

hey lolley! fab to hear from you! glad to hear Amelia is doing well!

hugs to the girls who havent slept well hope you all can manage a baby hour later! 

just went to visit my mum at work and baby is laying on a nerve so my leg keeps giving way! i let out a huge ooooooooooooooooouch and my mum thought my labour had started and so did everyone else! hahahahaha! i was mortified but it bloody hurt! slept from 1 to 5 which is the longest sleep in this pregnancy ever! so feeling a bit normal this morning! i want some niggles!!! anyone having any pains this morning? i need to find a hill and go walk up it :haha:


----------



## Starglow

Lovely to hear from you lolley. 

Foxforce I can't copy the photo into here. Hopefully someone else can. 

Hch great u got a better sleep. 

I caught 2 hours till 9am after I'd had some breckie. Still in bed resting. Sorry about your pain xxx


----------



## Starglow

So...... Looking at tickers ..... Are we all due next week? 

My official due date is next Sunday (3rd) but Saturday is in the hospital notes lol. So im being greecy and having a due date weekend lol.


----------



## Itsychik

aww, hi Lolley!! Great to hear that Amelia is doing well :) How is your recovery coming along? I hope you're not too uncomfortable :hugs:

Lilly- it's supposed to be 29 degrees in NL Sun/Mon as well!! Enjoy your yoga class :)

hch- hope your leg is feeling better! I agree about finding a hill to walk up!

Starglow- glad you got some more rest. Are you feeling better? I also slept for an hour from 8 - 9!

Foxforce-- below is the picture of Noah! :happydance: what a cutie!


----------



## hch

noah is gorgeous ! congrats strawberry! xx


----------



## Starglow

*Heres the list : 


Sat 25th/Sun 26th Hch
Sun 26th/ tues 28th Ailey
Tues 28th. Lilly, Itsy & Foxforce
Wed 29th Ashley
Sat 2nd/sun 3rd Starglow*
:hangwashing: :dishes::crib::dust:


----------



## hch

lol i never changed by ticker at the beginning as they put me forward by one day! so by my conception dates im due 2moro but by scan im due on sunday!


----------



## Starglow

Heheheheheeh Hch , so you have a due date weekend too.xxx

My original date was the 26th this Sunday :) I was put back a whole flipping week but I always felt a week ahead!


----------



## foxforce

Thanks Itsy for the pic, he's gorgeous :D :cloud9:

Starglow glad your getting more movement today, must have been chilling yesterday. I found my lo really responded to a can of Lilt I drank the other day, it went mad lol 

Having no pains or anything this am or last night hch :( 
I have a feeling I'm going to get to my induction on the 7th when I really need to have the baby before next weekend so my friend who is moving to USA leaves Gets to meet baby :wacko: and because I'm ready now ...... I think not sure I'll ever feel totally ready for labour :haha:


----------



## Starglow

Fox force have a word with your little one :)


----------



## aileymouse

Ahh, just had the tesco shopping delivered! So much easier than going in and doing it.

Waiting on a friend coming round. 

By my dates I am due on sunday 26th, scan said 28th. 

Just the usual aches and pains today. Lots of pressure in my bum!


----------



## Starglow

I've added your other date above. 7 cupcake babies to go now. ( regular cupcake posters)


----------



## lilly77

aaaww Noah is so gorgeous, I saw another pic she posted not that new one. Well done you Strawberry!!

I'm feeing NADA :cry: Have realised I have the entire week free next week, I better fill it up so i'm not bored out of my tiny mind! It would be SO awesome if we could all meet up for coffee while we pass this time!
Once we start having babies one by one it's gonna get really quiet around here.

Lolley great to hear from you and that your gorgeous girl is doing so well, sorry that you're still sore though :-( hope you recover soon. Looking forward to hearing your birth story though (and Strawberry's!) 

Foxforce I also have a feeling this one will be late. It's my 2nd and DS was pretty much on time so I was just so convinced she would be early or on time at least. I have an appointment at 41 weeks and only then do they book induction date. I'm REALLY hoping to have had her by then though.


----------



## Starglow

Awwww lolleys baby Amelia on fb wearing first dress is SO adorable. Getting broody lol glad I'm having a baby hehe


----------



## hch

i really hope i go into labour by sunday! i dont think i could cope with the weather being 30oc next week! 


just had to go and buy some peanut butter as i needed it on my sandwich! :haha: 


how was yoga lilly? x


----------



## Starglow

Yum peanut butter. Just realised I had breckie 6.5 hours ago which is why I'm probably feeling so sick. Silly silly me x


----------



## lilly77

hch - yoga was great, very relaxing... i really hope I don't make next Friday's class!

Baby is moving around well today, had a few BH but nothing to report yet...

My friend who is a registered Homeopath has given me some remedies to take to bring the labour on.. she's given me some Caulophyllum 200 to bring on contractions and gelsium to strengthen the contractions when in active labour. Has anyone heard anything about these and how effective they are? I am thinking of taking the Caulophyllum either tonight or tomorrow as you're supposed to take them over 2 days.
They're homeopathic so obviously totally safe.


----------



## hch

is it an oil lilly? i havent heard of them but i will be rubbing in the clary sage tonight! my baby is moving loads to! so painful! you would think he might like to come out for a good old stretch! im going to google those rememdies :)


----------



## hch

i have read about it and seems alot of people do take it but i cant make out if its a pill or an oil! i think its basically the same as clary sage oil and is supposed to start contractions x


----------



## lilly77

yeah i have the little white pills, supposed to put them under the tongue and they just dissolve. I'll let you guys know if they work!! I'm supposed to take 2 just before bed, 2 in the morning and then walk around/move a lot that day. If labour doesn't start I can repeat the process in a few days (but will have to get more pills) If labour does start but slowly, I can take the Gelsium things to strengthen the contractions.
Since i'm nearly 40 weeks I'm going to start the clary sage now too... but i might just start with a few drops in my bath. Do you dilute in a carrier oil and then massage it? do you feel anything, any BH, pains, anything?
My homeopath has said clary sage is safe for me to take now i'm so close, but advised against it before 39 weeks.
been on the RLT and birthing ball today, and going to walk around lots.
Another day of symptom spotting huh girls!!


----------



## hch

i started with 8 drops diluted straight in the bath or you can add it to a shot of milk and put in the bath! with the massage you need to add it to a carrier oil such as bio oil or almond oil or olive oil. if you have a pee pot you fill it with the carrier oil and add 10 drops to it then massage into bump hips and back xxx i bathed in it for half an hour aswell x


----------



## hch

ooo forgot to add no pains for me yet! but im going to try again tonight! x


----------



## foxforce

My baby is pretty quiet today but as soon as I think hmmm not moved for a while, it moves, very strange lol 

I could eat and eat this last week, even when I don't feel hungry! Not good so trying not to eat too much.

Just cleaning my blinds, still awaiting my phone, just know it's going to come last thing. Looking forward to watching Glastonbury later.

Lilly those White pills you have sound like homeopathy, fingers crossed they do the job, I have not tried them, I know you can get them for all sorts.


----------



## lilly77

foxforce hope you get your phone sooner rather than later.. its so annoying having to wait in all that time!
Lots of friends of mine are off to glasto or there already... I'm not jealous anymore, been there done that! But will watch it on the telly... apparently about 4-5 hippy couples give birth there every year... they time the conception and everything! lol

Hch thanks for the tips hun - will try it later

ps just saw Lolley's little girl all dressed up in a gorgeous dress on FB, how adorable! AAAH GIRLS I can't wait for mine to arrive!!!! I wonder who will be the last two cupcakes chatting on here, still waiting! Once we're all settled in with our babies and everyone's had them i'll start a new thread in baby club.

x


----------



## lilly77

ps Fox I am also eating for about 5 people... i'm NEVER full!!


----------



## hch

this is going to sound like a bizarre question but does anyone keep grabbing their foof! something is happening down there i just feel like something is going to fallout and its such a weird random pain ! like popping pushing and nerves! its such a weird feeling ! my OH thinks im mad!


----------



## foxforce

My phone is here yay! Going to have some lunch and pop out into Leeds just a couple of shops need to go to.

Lilly yes there was a lady last year who gave birth on the Friday, left site to have it then she was back and dancing the very next day! 
I must say I'm past the festival thing now unless I am to stay in a camper or hotel, had enough of the tents that's for sure!

hch no not getting in pains in lady garden like that, I don't think your going to be long at all :thumbup:


----------



## aileymouse

Feeling thoroughly fed up of being pregnant now. None of my clothes fit, they are tatty as you like and baby is teasing me with signs but not making a move! 
Hch, I have been getting weird pains/uncomfyness in the lady parts.

awww lolley's pics are gorgeous!


----------



## Starglow

Well good luck girls with your oils and pills. My friend is currently eating pineapple core lol. 

I still have over a week till my due date so Im just gonna enjoy some me time. I totally understand tho when a lot of you are so uncomfortable. It must be awful.


----------



## Starglow

On my gosh I'll be here on my own talking to myself lol!


----------



## aileymouse

I reckon I'll still be here in 2 weeks time!


----------



## hch

me too! i dont know why i think this pregnancy will any different to my other 2! i can dream and hope!


----------



## Starglow

It's weird not knowing isn't it? 

Silly question but are Any of you bringing a hairdryer into hospital? And also are you taking nail varnish off or not bothering?


----------



## hch

yes im taking my hair dryer and straightners i have naturally curly hair and cant live with out my straightners :haha: ! im not taking my nail varnish off, if they need you to take it off then they will give you some varnish remover :D x


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhhhh I might bring my ghd's in too lol..... Curly hair here too lol. That's great to know about the nail varnish. Thanks Hun xxx


----------



## Starglow

Wonder how flybee is doing?


----------



## aileymouse

I'm not taking a hair dryer or straightners. I do however have a can of dry shampoo packed.
I'm not going to take my nail varnish off either :)


----------



## Ashley2189

well, i had an appointment this morning. they tested my discharge and it's not fluid. so strange though, it's SO watery and comes out in small gushes. oh well. i'm about 1 cm dilated, but nothing exciting going on yet. they've scheduled my induction for July 6th at 5 am. the crazy people tried to schedule me for the day after my due date! i said to them, "uhm... excuse me, is there a reason WHY you're trying to schedule me that day? because as long as my baby is ok there's no reason to schedule that early. she'll come out eventually" my clinic allows you to go one week past due, so i got the very last day i'm "allowed". :) not that i WANT her to stay in, but i just do NOT want an induction. 

too bad there's no such thing as hills where i live lol plus, this heat would kill me before i got halfway up one. it's damn near 37 degrees here EVERY DAY.


----------



## aileymouse

1cm dilated is a good sign! Hope you don't need an induction.
How do you cope in that heat? xx


----------



## Ashley2189

i just avoid being outside lol i keep the a/c in my house set to 23 and keep the ceiling fans on so it's nice and cool inside. if i need to go out for anything i immediately set the a/c to high in my car and look for the closet parking space to the entrance of wherever i'm going haha it just gets really boring sitting around my house all day.


----------



## Starglow

Aw I usually love the heat altho to lie about in lol not to hill walk! 

Ashley. You sound so much happier now your mum is there with you. Yay to your mum xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

aww, i'm surprised you can notice a difference! yes, i am MUCH happier. it's SO nice to have someone to talk to and hang out with during the day. and it's wonderful to not have to worry about what i'm having for dinner or if i'll have enough energy to cook, eat, and clean up afterwards. my mom is definitely spoiling me a bit, but she knows how rough it's been for me to be doing everything on my own. :)


----------



## aileymouse

I haven't been able to go out again today. It's not stopped raining :(

I'm feeling puffy and warm and it's only 15 degrees, so god knows how you feel Ashley x


----------



## aileymouse

Aww, Ashley, that's great you having your mum there xx


----------



## Ashley2189

oh my goodness, 15 degrees is freezing for me! lol that's almost winter weather. i would be wearing jeans and boots.


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I haven't read up on the other posts yet. I had my appointment this afternoon and due to high blood pressure they've admitted me. They're monitoring LO now and checking blood/urine and based on the results will decide whether I go home tonight or not. Hoping he might be here this weekend afterall!!


----------



## aileymouse

Hope the results come back ok itsy x


----------



## Ashley2189

hope everything's okay, itsy!


----------



## Starglow

Thinking of you itsy. You did say on fb very first thing it was a nice day to have a baby lol. Xxxxxx hugs


----------



## lilly77

good luck Itsy!!

Ashley, great to your mom there so nice... mine is coming to visit me tmrw I can't wait! 37 is hot, though I used to live in Arizona and used to the heat! The difference with london is that it's a city thats landlocked, so when it's hot its totally unbearable.. and no one has pools, unless you're rich! Need to find myself a pool for this weekend for the heatwave.

like ailey i'm only taking in dry shampoo to hospital.. my hair is pretty well behaved and straight anyway. I'm also not taking varnish off. I only wear colour on my toes.

Girls I had an amazing appointment at the birth centre today, but i've got to rush out to take Kai to the hairdressers now so i'll be back later with details!!

XX


----------



## Itsychik

Had a chance to catch up a bit. 

Ashley- it's great that your mom's there to 'spoil' you! How long will she be staying? Glad your appt went well too!

Ailey- hope you're feeling more comfortable!

Umm, I'm pretty sure there were other posts I wanted to reply to but I can't see them now from my phone. :)

I'm still waiting at the hospital for the results. Blood pressure went down but waiting on other results. They said they'd have them an hour ago so now we're just waiting. They were going to do a sweep before they sent me to be monitored but changed their minds until they get the results. I'm hoping they'll still agree to do one if everything comes back ok!

Hope you all are having a good evening :)


----------



## hch

hope everything is ok itsy xxx


----------



## hch

we cross posted itsy! i hope the results come back ok and you get to have a sweep! thinking of you x


----------



## foxforce

Hope your results are ok Itsy, good news it's come down a little, hope you get your sweep!

I'm not taking straighteners or hairdryer, my hair iis curly but figure I'd manage, not taking colour off my toes, don't wear it on my finger nails. 

Ailey hope baby comes soon for you as you don't sound happy at all, I know what you mean about feeling bad with the clothes i'm sticking to two linen trousers and 4 different tops as they are the comfiest. 

Ashley great stuff your mum is there, you can totally tell you sound better like Starglow said :) 37 degrees is crazy I'm walking round in a vest and linen trousers here at 17 degrees lol Sorry to hear it's not your waters, your induction is for the day before mine should we get that far.

Look forward to hearing about the birth centre Lilly.

My right ankle has swollen with been on my feet a lot, right going to do my iPod as never did the other day ...back later x


----------



## lilly77

hi girls
Well my birth centre app was great - I just LOVE it there.. it's like a hotel!! it's better than private i reckon, i'm so impressed with the whole centre and the way it's run. The midwives are all amazing, friendly and lovely.
The rooms are massive, clean and new with double beds, side tables, plasma tv screen, huge white birthing pool with sensors for the temperature, and a whole bit in the corner with birthing ball, swing type thing (?) other birth apparatus. ALSO should you give birth there you can stay overnight unless it's really busy - in the double bed WITH your partner!! Should I need the epi they can easily transfer me up to the labour ward, i just might have to wait a while - which is fine by me.
I'm soooo excited to give birth there!

Nothing to report sign wise - been walking around a lot today and have had RLT, having hot curry again tonight and am going to take my homeopathic remedies tonight!!!!

Itsy hope things are moving along well for you..

Ailey, I'm so wearing the same damn thing every day, nothing fits me, it's so annoying. I'm ready now..

Foxforce sorry about your ankle, is it just the one?

I'm also getting upset (probably unreasonably) because my friend who lives in Oz is 3 weeks behind me and is having major symptoms of labour. i know it's silly but i couldn't bear it if she went ahead of me!!! This is the same friend who stole my 'Ivy' name, and the one who keeps emailing me details of her and her DH's amazing sex life at 35 weeks pregnant. EWW. sorry mini rant!


----------



## hch

i agree about the clothes im living in my jeggings and leggings and 2 tops! and my leggings are getting a hole in them from the constant wearing and washing! 

foxforce i hope you foot is not to sore! my feet are just puffy ! i cant waiti to wear normal shoes again! 


lilly how nice of her to tell you about her sex life! she probably isnt getting any if she needs to let you know! i really hope the homeopathic stuff can start you off! im doing mine tonight again! lets cross our fingers and hope it works xxx


----------



## hch

ooooo just had some lovely comfort food! home made beef stew yummy AND A LOVELY SCONE WITH CLOTTED CREAM! whoops sorry about the capitals! im too lazy to re write it! :haha:


----------



## Starglow

Aw I've just told hubby I'm gonna make stew this weekend lol! Yum yum. 

Clothes - yeah I've hardly any that aren't scruffy. 

Lilly is the hospital West Middlesex? Their birthing unit looks and sounds like yours. It sounds fantastic. Great to know about the epi option too. Would u get to then go back to your room with your baby after? 

When I make a massive effort ie loads of make up, rub on fake tan, do hair properly and wear nice clothes I feel half descent. But if I've no make up on and in my slobby wear I feel huge and yuck!!!! Can't wait for the swelling to go down. My feet are enormas now as are my hands but my face is big, cant bare the extra chins and so spotty Looking forward to feeling a bit more myself again.


----------



## aileymouse

We're getting a chinese take away tonight...yum!

Been having tightenings again this evening with back pain. So sat here on my ball hoping it might move things on a bit. 

Lilly, the birth centre sounds amazing!

I made shortbread today :D


----------



## foxforce

Lilly yes it's just the one ankle, always seems to be one or the other not both very strange! The birth centre sounds amazing, jealous we don't have anything like that. I agree with hch on your friend tmi totally probably not getting it lol
Try not get upset Hun I know it is frustrating. 

hch not too painful just achey, got my legs up now so should ease off. The scone and clotted cream mmmm, I have some scones but only single cream in :( 
We have just had burgers from the takeaway near us been lazy, delicious garlic mushroom burger with fries.

Right back to the iPod with Glasto on in back ground


----------



## Starglow

Yum .... Shortbread! 

We had salmon fish cakes, baked/ jacket potato and broccoli. Really nice.


----------



## Starglow

Btw isn't it weird that this cupcake thread is coming to an end after so long.


----------



## hch

yes very strange it will be ending here soon but yay to having a new thread where we can all help each other with our babies :) 

forgot to add im also having a dandelion and burdoch drink which i havent had in years! i forgot how nice it is! baby is going crazy tho so only the one glass for me!


----------



## aileymouse

How very dare you mention dandelion and burdock! would kill for a glas now!


----------



## Starglow

Nice hch. 

Wonder if it's itsy's turn tonight. It's nice checking in to see who's at what stage. Yes great too that we'll have a new fresh thread too


----------



## Starglow

I'm looking forward to my wine, Brie and pate!!!!!!! Aw can't wait x


----------



## hch

aileymouse said:


> How very dare you mention dandelion and burdock! would kill for a glas now!

hahaha get your hubby out to get your some! its on offer at tesco! :lol:


i keep checking for updates every 10 minutes! i also check when i wake up in the night !


----------



## Starglow

Me too lol. I always check through the night lol


----------



## hch

just watching easties then im off for a bath and then lee has the joy of rubbing some clary sage into my back and bump! :haha: be back later x


----------



## aileymouse

I might have changed my mind about :sex: tonight. I'm so desperate to get baby out this weekend!

Oh and Paul wouldn't go out a get some...it's raining and he only rides a motorbike!


----------



## Itsychik

Back home from the hospital! When I checked in bp was 150/95 so they wanted to do a CTG and monitor LO for a bit, plus check urine for protein, etc. That's what took so long (as we were waiting for the results). Everything came back normal though, and my blood pressure dropped to 135/85 which they said is normal. They did a scan to check LO/amniotic fluid levels (also normal), did an internal exam and said I'm 1 cm dialated so they did a sweep (yay! :happydance:) which was uncomfortable but not quite painful. SO... now I have to go back on Sunday to monitor bp, unless things happen on their own before then :winkwink: fingers crossed!

Lilly- the birthing center sounds amazing! glad you got to see it and that it made you feel better (since you were worried about getting access to the epi). Sounds like you're going to have a great experience! I also agree with the others re: your friend. Everything sounds a little "too perfect" iykwim? She's probably just making half of the things up...

Foxforce- boo on the swelling! I haven't found anything that helps me when mine swell. Hope you can take the time to put your feet up!

hch- yumm, scones and cream!! Sounds amazing!

Ailey- I still have my fx'd for you that things start soon! You've been getting all sorts of symptoms. Enjoy the shortbread though :) Feel free to send some to the rest of us! :haha:

and what is dandelion and burdock?

Starglow- do you already have some wine, brie, and paté waiting for you for after the birth? :)


----------



## lilly77

ooh itsy fingers crossed for you!! i reckon its a race between you, Ailey and Hch..

I reckon i'm in for the long haul but i'm trying to stay positive... It's only because I haven't had any real signs.. BUT I didn't have any with DS and he just totally surprised me. So i may be wrong.

starglow my hospital is the Whittington in Highgate - it's just the birth centre that's fab the rest of the place needs doing up!! Birth centre was only completed end of 2009. i know i'm very lucky to be there, hopefully, if it's not full!!

OOOHhhh i'm totally craving brie pate and wine now!! speaking of wine, more than 3 people have told me if I have a glass it could bring on labour? ANyone else heard of this? My yoga teacher told me too.
We've got some champers at home to celebrate after the birth but omg I am SO getting some blue cheese/brie and crackers in too. yum yum.

Liam is making me his amaze thai green curry tonight (extra hot) and i've had my clary sage oil bath already. Walked around a lot today and about to go bouncing on the ball. Going to take the homeopathic pills just before bedtime.

hope everyone has a fabulous (and eventful!!!) night. How funny if a bunch of us all went into labour at the same time!


----------



## foxforce

Glad your home itsy and your bp is back to normal, excellent news they did a sweep and your 1cm dilated!! :happydance: here's to hoping something starts for you now. I hope my mw does a sweep on tuesday for me.

Dandelion and Burdock is a fizzy drink much like Coca Cola but slightly different taste, hard to explain the taste, I like it, it looks like cola too. Reminds me of childhood :D 

Enjoy your bath and massage hch


----------



## aileymouse

Isty, glad you are now home and that everything is fine with you and baby. FX'd the sweep does something for you.

I so can't wait for all the cheeses I'm not allowed!


----------



## Starglow

Ooh I thought hubby would buy it for me after. Be too hard to have brie etc in the fridge while I can't have it lol. I know someone who's had a glass of wine here and there throughout her pregnancy. I haven't bothered at all. 

It's great you're local to that birthing centre Lilly. 

Itsy you had a sweep and everything ok which is fantastic. I cm dilated too. Yay. 

I feel left behind. X


----------



## foxforce

Cross post Lilly 

I'm with you on the long haul! I would also bounce on the ball but I can't be bothered and I need to keep me feet up :winkwink: We have some pink champers in for celebrating after baby gets here, not sure other than having a bit of drink what else I have missed other than maybe a little more caffeinated diet coke!!


----------



## Starglow

I'm seeing the midwife on Tuesday instead of thursday next week which means I'll only be 39 +2 instead of 39 + 4. I moved it because of the wedding we were meant to be going to on Thursday. Can't go now as hubby's day off is cancelled. Doesn't bother me. But I was told they'd only do a sweep on me at 41 weeks!


----------



## foxforce

Oh so your not going to the wedding now Starglow, that's a shame after you found a dress too, suppose you can take it back. 
Well my first mw said she wouldn't do one before 40 weeks, it's a different mw so just hoping she believes the same.


----------



## hch

so glad everything is ok itsy with your blood pressure and yay for being 1cm dilated! 

i dont like smelly cheeses or pate or wine :lol: but i do like a blue wkd! and i seen they have a ltd edition one! i dont really drink , i dont really like it! i could have a drag on a fag tho! but i wont! 


hope everyones mw can give them a sweep! i really hope mine does on wednesday! 


had my bath and now i stink of clary sage but i have had a some right tight bhs! i think i might put some more on before bed!


----------



## Itsychik

Is there anyone else who still eats all the cheeses they're "not allowed" to eat? :blush: I still eat paté, brie, goat cheese, etc (don't like blue cheese though!) Only thing I've "given up" is alcohol (but I don't drink beer or wine, so that wasn't hard either). There's nothing really I've been waiting on to eat :shrug:

Starglow- sorry to hear about the wedding! Did you end up buying the dress you'd found?


----------



## aileymouse

I'm not a drinker either hayley, the last time I was drunk was my 18th birthday! 9 years ago!
But when Paul has had a beer, I really could've drunk one too...


----------



## lilly77

starglow i feel left behind too don't worry!! 
because i had the attempted sweep at 39+2, i'm wondering if i ask my MW if she'd do one for me on Tues.
Like you Fox she said they only do them at 41 weeks but i'm really going to push for it.
If i'm induced i won't be going to the birth centre so it'd be a double blow.
I might have a glass of red then... we don't have any in the house (i was always the wine drinker) so i'll get liam to buy some tomorrow. Can't hurt, though i haven't had alcohol for months!


----------



## aileymouse

I have had a taste of blue cheese and had runny eggs.

starglow are you dissappointed you are not going now? x


----------



## lilly77

ps Itsy yes i've had brie a few times and pate once, but i've avoided blue cheeses ( I LOVE blue cheese) I've also had deli meats and the odd glass of wine in the 2nd tri. I am actually really enjoying not drinking, i feel so clear headed all the time! i used to have a glass of red a night!!


----------



## lilly77

hayley are you going to smoke again once baby's here? I really hope I don't go back to it!! I gave up 3 months before we conceived. I'm loving not smoking but I do have the very odd time where i miss it.


----------



## Ashley2189

We dont get sweeps at my clinic. Either you go into labor spontaneously or they induce you. Im feeling a bit hopeful about this coming weekend since ive started dilating! Dont want to get TOO hopeful though. Mom took me to the movies and my feet swelled from sitting still so long. Laying down now and shes in the kitchen cooking a roast pork.


----------



## hch

lilly my mw did give me one tip she said if your cervix is high your mw should make you lie flat on your back and you should clench your fists and put them under your bum and it should bring it down so she can reach it! she said if a mw needs to get to the cervix this is the technique they use :)


----------



## Ashley2189

Hch I would have loved to know that trick for cervix checks WEEKS ago! My ob always has a hard time reaching mine so its painful when she checks me. Feels like shes shoving her whole arm up there!


----------



## foxforce

I have had the odd little drink every so oft since I got past 28 week'ish, half a glass of red or rose or a bottle of lager. I do like an odd drink :D 

I do like brie etc but not a big cheese eater, more sweet toothed, thank god chocolate is safe!

Lilly my mw said 40 weeks not 41 but I just have a feeling this one won't do it at 40


----------



## hch

no i dont think i will start again , its far to expensive! i may be a social smoker if i go out with the girls but that wont be for a while so i may just not bother although its lovely to have a ciggy when your socialising with people|!


----------



## Starglow

Oh my god I know! After a whole day shopping and getting an outfit lol. I couldn't believe hubby! We'll get dolled up and go out for dinner together at my due date weekend instead. I found the most amazing navy maternity dress but I decided it wasn't worth buying. What I did instead I bought White linen trousers with a gorgeous beige fine knitted long cardi to wear with a dressy top and jewelery. So I'm gonna take the trousers up so I can wear them all summer With flats and the cardi I'll wear for sure. 

Omg the mil just called. And :) :) :) after all her 'I'm jumping on the first flight as soon as the contractions start', she's booking for the Sunday 17th July 10pm flight till the Thursday. Then my sister is staying the Friday till Sunday to take hubby's place as he has to photograph a wedding in Dublin. This is fantastic. The latest I can have my baby is the 15th July. So I'll either have the whole two weeks just with hubby and baby :) :) :) or at least some time on our own. Or I'll be in the hospital having just had the baby. But thank goodness I feel like I can breath again. Lol I feel motivated to ask for a sweep on Tuesday now with my own midwife haha


----------



## hch

Ashley2189 said:


> Hch I would have loved to know that trick for cervix checks WEEKS ago! My ob always has a hard time reaching mine so its painful when she checks me. Feels like shes shoving her whole arm up there!

ashley i wished i had known about it when i was pregnant with jack! mine was so high i was climbing up the bed when she had a go! so painful!


----------



## Starglow

What a relief! I mean if I have my baby on time or even a few days late hubby and I can settle in. See friends if we want to. Go for a walk on our own with buggy. Aw it's the little things lol


----------



## Ashley2189

Starglow, thats great! Hope baby comes on time so you guys get more alone time =)


----------



## hch

starglow im so looking forward to going out for walks with baby in his buggy! just me lee and the boys! my house will be heaving the day i come out of hospital with baby but i like to get all visitors out the way! :lol:


----------



## Ashley2189

Ill chat with you girls later, going to play some video games with my mom. Plus its annoying to try and keep up while on my phone, phone is running slowly for some reason. Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley- have a great time playing games and eating roast with your mom! Really sounds like you're having a fantastic time-- you definitely deserve to enjoy yourself!

Hch- my consultant told me the *exact* same thing about putting fists under butt right before she checked my cervix (she said if she couldn't reach it she might ask me to do that). I'm also with you on wanting to get visitors 'out of the way' .... but I'll see how things go once LO is here :)

Starglow- that's great that the visiting days for your mil are set! You must be so relieved to know what to expect :)


----------



## Starglow

Just waiting for her to book the flights now. Then I'll be happy lol. 

So hubby has just come to bed. He'll be asleep in seconds. Me on the otherhand is sat up with heart burn and a very uncomfy bump. I felt braxton hicks just now and feel a bit crampy. But sicky too. In fact I'm all achey. Lol. Omg I'm falling apart. Haha.


----------



## Starglow

The sooner I get to sleep the better. Just hope I do!

Hope everyone gets a good sleep xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Starglow- I hope you sleep better tonight than you did last night!! Hopefully I won't see you on-line again at 5am tomorrow (and I mean that in the nicest way possible! hehe) :)


----------



## Starglow

Lol itsy and same to you lol. That was funny on fb this morning. Honestly I've been a wreck all day ! Barely managed to get a small food shop in. Anyway sleep well. Hope the sweep works xxx


----------



## lilly77

starglow that's great you'll have some time before the all your visitors come!!

Ashey fx'd for you that something starts happening, and you Itsy

Hayley thanks for the great tip!! I'll mention it to my MW on Tues that i have a hard to reach cervix!

im still wide awake.. me and DH are watching some glasto on the telly! he made an amazing thai green curry for me and just rubbed diluted clary sage on my back.

night all... hope to wake up to something interesting tomorrow, either myself or one of you cupcakes

:kiss:


----------



## hch

hope you girls have a nice sleep! i might see you at 5 am :lol: x


----------



## Starglow

Lol hch. 

Nite


----------



## Itsychik

hch- I hope I DON'T see you at 5am... unless we're all in labour and chatting together :) Then I won't mind!

Lilly- fx'd for you!!!

Good night all!


----------



## foxforce

Just me then lol I've come to bed wide awake at the moment, dh fast asleep, I've rubbed some clary sage massage oil on so hopefully that will get me to sleep soon. Left Glasto recording.

Fab news Starglow on your mil giving you some space, I think I want some time to settle with just my parents visiting while I get settled in to being mummy. 

Wonder if anymore cupcakes will come out of the oven this weekend ...... 

What time did Strawbs end up giving birth btw, just wondered how long her labour was?


----------



## Starglow

Morning girlies. 

I slept woohoo. Only woke at 3am for a wee and back to sleep. Phew! 

Foxforce I read your post at 3am but if I'd replied i might have woken up properly lol. Strawberry had her baby around 2am. 

We're off early to Costco wholesalers which is always fun and i really want to pop to town to do shoe refund after. Then chillllllllll!

Everyone still in tact here???? X


----------



## lilly77

yes i am!! morning! 
Not a twinge to report i'm afraid. took my homeopathic pills last night and just now this morning. Am supposed to walk/move around a lot today.. not sure how long it's supposed to take to work.
I think baby is going nowhere!!

Had a strange dream last night and in one bit one of the moms from Kai's school who i'm friends with was showing me how to get baby out and hit me on the stomach! But it was so hard and such a real feeling - I wonder if LO kicked me hard while i was sleeping... strange!

We're taking KAi to guitar at 10 which i always like as me and DH go for a coffee around the corner at this amazing boutique coffee shop.. they do the most amazing decaf lattes. It's nice having DH to myself for half an hour!
Then it's his school summer fair, my mom and sister are coming - i can't wait. Weather looks grim outside though so i'm hoping the sun will make an appearance.

Itsy i've logged on to see what's happened with you!! any news!?

and starglow i am also wondering, where's Flybee? hope she's ok and lets us know when she has her baby


----------



## hch

I'm here too! 

Nothing to report here either apart from I smell like a teabag! Just on my phone so will catch up in a bit!


----------



## lilly77

lol .. a teabag!? RLT or regular? :haha:


----------



## hch

Ps search tanya Cruz on Facebook or through my friends list she is flybee xxx


----------



## hch

:lol: that clary sage smells like a tea bag after a while, maybe its because its mixed with almond oil or maybe I'm just weird :haha:


----------



## lilly77

i thought i was weird because i LOVE the smell of clary sage!!! yum yum!
yeah i thought Tanya was Flybee... i'm friends with her on FB too.

I am having major BH - not painful though. Need to get on birthing ball but i'm SO comfy reclining in bed with laptop on bump!!


----------



## lilly77

HEY Hayley it's your DUE DATE TODAY!!!! Just noticed your ticker!!!!!!


----------



## hch

eeeeeeeeeeeeeek! time to start the eviction process baby! are you listening to me! hahaha im so going to be induced! what are the chances of going into labour when you have already been induced twice before?! i wish i had some sort of niggle or slight pain! i dont think i have ever wished to be in pain before :haha:


----------



## lilly77

me too hun. i've totally had enough! I SO thought this bambino would be here by now! I don't have any niggles or pain. Don't know what the statistic is if you've been induced twice before.. probably not amazing.. but you will get your baby within the next, what... 2 weeks? 10 days?


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies! :)

Still here! Pretty sure I lost most of the plug this morning and have been having lots of BH contractions (which I haven't had many of up until now). But nothing further to report! It's raining outside but going to try going out for a walk later :winkwink:

Foxforce- hope you were able to get back to sleep!

Starglow- enjoy going to Costco! They don't have them in NL but I always go when I visit my parents in the U.S.

Lilly- sounds like you have a nice day planned! Enjoy your lattes (yumm!!) and your time with your DH :) How long has Kai been playing guitar?

hch- thanks for the info about Flybee! I'll add her on FB too (didn't have her yet). And CONGRATS on your due date!!

and Lilly/hch re: being induced/waiting for LO... maybe you'll both go spontaneously in the next few days!!


----------



## aileymouse

morning all! rubbish sleep, woken early by Amber...not happy.

rubbish weather here too.

Another brilliant day wooo....not

happy due date hayley x


----------



## hch

16 days as i really dont want to be induced BUT thats if i can mange to go that long with out cracking up! its not looking good :haha: i have been going crazy for 2 weeks now! 


have you fully decided on baby girls name yet hun? im ummming and arrrhing over mine now! not sure what name i like! ineed a list of names but cant think of any!


----------



## hch

wahoooo itsy to loosing your plug! im checking the TP everytime i go to the loo! but no plug loosing here! 


rubbish weather here to Ailey but its supposed to be sunny in the afternoon! i hope so got a load of washing to do!


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

I did get to sleep but it was quite broken, had several strange dreams, one of them had all you guys in it, we were meeting up, all parking our cars up but there was no babies there then I woke :dohh:

Itsy wow looks like it's going to be you next if you've lost your plug :happydance:
let's hope the bh's develop for everyone.

My eyes are so puffed up this morning it's ridiculous, I've to be at the nail salon for 11 then my parents are calling by this afternoon, quite great and damp here but it's warm let's hope it brightens :coolio:


----------



## aileymouse

Why does Paul have to be nice to me? I'm in a really foul mood, and he's being really nice and it's making me emotional. I'm so fed up it's unreal.
Wake me up when this baby is born....


----------



## Starglow

I'm still out but omg ouch just had the first stabbing pains in my pelvis! It stopped me in my tracks. Bloody hell

I've not lost plug. 

Ailey sorry you're feeling rubbish. Lack of sleep is awful.


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations to lolley and strawberry! 

Good luck to the ladies in waiting!


----------



## foxforce

Aw :hugs: Ailey he knows your reasons for being so grumpy that's why - he's a good man :) soon be over Hun. Really hope you can rest up and get some sleep. 

Starglow excellent signs :thumbup: I want something to start I so know it's going to be days yet 

Mama great to hear from you hope your well and enjoying being mummy :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

hch- are you going to get a sweep? I thought i read that you would do that at the next appointment (but I might be confusing people). Maybe that will work and you won't have to be induced??

Ailey- :hugs: I was in a bad mood all day yesterday... lack of sleep + not being comfortable is enough of a reason for anyone (let alone pregnant women!) to get upset. Plus bad weather... boo. Glad Paul is trying his best... I hope you feel better soon hun.

Foxforce- hope you enjoyed getting your nails done! :)

MamaAfrika- yay! Great to hear from you :) How is everything with Naomi?

The weather here has gone downhill... my in laws are having an 'open garden weekend' so we're going over to see them (outside) but we'll have to hide under umbrellas all afternoon!

Hope the weather improves where you guys are!


----------



## Starglow

Ouch tho foxforce. It was like a stinging pain. 

Gotta get the house sorted now. We bought lots of freezer food so we have easy food after baby comes. 
Gonna make a massive beaf stew 2moro and freeze the left overs after. 

Eek too tired to type. Back in a bit. 

Mamafrica his are you getting on?


----------



## hch

itsy im supposed to be getting a sweep on wednesday but my mw is on holiday so it will be with another mw and "if" she will do it! 


foxforce i hope you had a good nail appointment 


i have found that Lee has been fabulous this week! so helpful! he has never been this helpful! today he helped me gut the entire downstairs! ijust had the urge to clean all my leather sofas and he helped hoover down the sides and he even cleaned everything in my kitchen with out me asking! i have a bit of ocd when it comes to cleaning so he usually moans that im forever cleaning but today he just done it! he then ran me a bath and massaged some clary sage oil in! i dont start getting grouchy until the evening as i just cant get comfy!


----------



## Starglow

Aw I need the energy to tidy up! We're thinking of having a snooze first. Hubby says he's gonna tackle the storage in the big cupboards we have. I won't hold my breath. And I want to clean the ensuite and tidy up. Your hubby sounds amazing cleaning the kitchen and running you baths.


----------



## hch

aww thanks hun he is pretty good! but he does like to moan! :lol:

hope you have a nice snooze x


----------



## aileymouse

Thanks ladies, I've been back to bed and just had a shower so feeling a bit better now. Put my pj's back on though and had last nights chinese for lunch.

The inlaws are here, FIL is watching moto gp with Paul and MIL is in the garden with Amber. 

Mama afrika, hope you and Naomi are well. x


----------



## hch

oooooo twinges ! i have had some twinges! they are like mild stabby pains right at the bottom of my bump! omg an actual pain! :haha: lets hope it turns into something! how is everyone else?


----------



## hch

ignore! pains have gone! boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Itsychik

Ooh hch, maybe they'll come back!

Ailey-glad you got back to sleep!


----------



## Starglow

Aw had my snooze. Wanna go have some rtl (keep forgetting). Aw the peace right now is lovely. Making the most of it lol. 

Glad u feel a bit better Ailey. 

I'm 39 weeks today and I must say now that visitors r flying over a bit later I feel like a weight has been lifted off me. We can chose if we want our friends to visit, chose to stay in and have a lazy day or go for a walk/ out, And 'If' she comes sooner rather than later hopefully I'll have time to recover a bit without entertaining guests. Fingers crossed she comes on time. 

I'll def ask about a sweep on Tuesday. My mw's husband is from Ireland and she told me about how suffocating they are and she loves her own space etc so maybe she'll understand. 

Mind u my friend is now 8 days over due and had 2 sweeps and nothing. Brought on period pains and that's it. Wednesday she's booked in for induction at 12 days over.


----------



## lilly77

hey girls - ah it's cleared up now and really sunny and warm. yay!

Starglow and hch - lucky you guys only getting those stabby pains now - i've been bloody having them for weeks now!! They're painful right?! I get them SOOOO much. I really hate them, sometimes they last ages. They've eased off lately so i'm hoping that means she's fully engaged. 

I'm getting no niggles at all but baby is very quiet today.. I am slightly worried but usually she is quiet in the day times.

Kai's summer fair was so lovely, everyone is so shocked i'm still walking around. Well I feel like i've got a long way to go still and fine to walk around! makes me paranoid they've got my dates wrong and i'm not due for ages!!


----------



## aileymouse

Glad you've had a good day lilly.

I'm been minging on the sofa all day. Having the usually evening with BH's. Baby has been really active all day as per. 
Amber has gone to stay at my parents house, so hopefully will get a lay in tomorrow. Might go out for lunch tomorrow with Paul. x


----------



## foxforce

Hello still miserable here but warm, I notice it was gorgeous at Wimbledon, lucky things. 

My nail appoint went well, they look lovely just was so warm whilst having them done. 

My baby been quiet today but still had movement but I was concerned earlier. Just waiting for baked potatoes to cook mmmm not long now. 

Ailey glad you feel better :) hope you have a nice evening with Paul 

Hayley hope those pains return for you 

Itsy anything going on for you thought you may have started with something by now

Starglow happy 39 weeks, any more pains? Ive just had a couple of bh's today nothing much at all :(


----------



## Starglow

Glad your nails are lovely. I'm currently (after doing the housework pretty much myself!!!) soaking my feet right now. They need sorting out. My heals r all cracked. I'd be mortified giving birth with them on show lol. It'll be too hot to wear socks lol on the maternity wards. 

I think hubby is gonna help groom down below tomorrow. I do it myself but I'm guessing at this stage. So razor and electric beard trimmer.... How romantic :(

I still shave my legs daily in the shower! Takes 2 seconds. 

I hope when contractions start I can have a shower and dry my hair. Dont care about make up but I'd love to be going into hospital all fresh and nice. Wishful thinking probably!

It's turned into a boiling hot sunny day here!


----------



## hch

starglow my oh has had to help me trim down below ! he said it looked fine when he trimmed it up! if my contractions start i will defo be getting in the bath for a wash before i go also will probably get in the bath when i get to hospital aswell! last time i was so hot (noone else was it was march 2007 and snowing outside and i had all the windows open!lol)


foxforce glad your nails look fab! 

im feeling bored i dont know what to do to take my mind off going into labour! im going to go for another bath i reckon! dont know what else to do!


----------



## lilly77

glad everyone is having a nice day 
I'm just chilling at home now.. was in my bikini on our balcony earlier, it's turned proper hot here!
My mom's been here all day and felt baby twice (to see if LO is engaged - last time she did that with my DS she pressed on my tummy and my waters broke!!) SADLY waters are still intact :-( :-( and nothing to report but BH and stabby pains like usual.
I really thought she'd be here by this weekend, i really did!

So what does everyone have planned for this week - our DUE WEEK!! My week is free apart from MW app on Tues, I need to fill it up otherwise i'll go just stir crazy.


----------



## hch

i have the mw on wednesday but i think im going to try and get out and do some walking next week! i wish i had a balcony to sunbathe on lilly! super jealous!


----------



## Starglow

Well I had a pretty busy week this week and left next week empty. I see mw on Tuesday. Its penciled in to see a friend on Thursday & another friend is coming on Saturday! She's off all week. I asked her to come early in the week but no she has to come on my due date at a weekend while my hubby is off! Brilliant! (the one friend who's not been supportive throughout pregnancy and talks about herself constantly )

I'm quiet happy to chill out tho and potter. I'm used to having a total of three months off a year and like my own company. But Lilly def book a few things in hun. I couldnt do nothing all day everyday. I'd go mad! 

Doing BBQ 2moro and we'll be in the garden mostly I'd say.


----------



## aileymouse

It's still miserable weather here. Can't really see the heatwave coming tomorrow.

I'm so uncomfy, bump is really tight. 

Next week I see MW on tues, Amber has her school induction on weds and that is it. I'm just bored of staying in doing nothing, my huose is clean and tidy so nothing to do.
If only I had something to keep me occupied...baby...is you're listening! :wink:


----------



## lilly77

I know I wish I could fill up the time by seeing you girls next week and we could all have a moan in starbucks! :haha:

Fox how funny I also had a dream about the cupcakes... we were all cartoon characters with our babies and BnB names.. strange!

I'm feeling NOTHING.. just like normal. My homeopathic remedies obviously didn't do much!


----------



## hch

what are you trying tonight lilly? more clary sage? i wish we could all meet up! i love starbucks! i still keep thinking omg im going to have a baby! but WHEN!!


----------



## aileymouse

Ahh, could you imagine all meeting up, so many pregnant ladies together!


----------



## hch

that would be fab! :D


----------



## lilly77

Oh god i've done everything today..

walked around loads, had RLT, bounced on birthing ball.. .duck walked up stairs in my house!
Tonight i'm about to have a bath in clary sage while drinking my first glass of red wine in months!! I googled it and apparently it does help as has same ingredient in it as pineapple, but if nothing else it will just relax me, so i'm not feeling guilty!
I would try :sex: but i just can't face it!!!! :haha: 

What you trying tonight?


----------



## lilly77

aileymouse said:


> Ahh, could you imagine all meeting up, so many pregnant ladies together!

I know I so wish we could!!


----------



## hch

i have had another bath! im going to get lee to rub some clary sage oil in my back and legs! im bouncing on my ball as we speak but i defo dont feel the need for :sex: as i had a quick look at the old lady garden and she looks ... well ugly:blush:! :haha: if i could stomach a red wine i would try it but i cant stand it!


----------



## aileymouse

hch said:


> i have had another bath! im going to get lee to rub some clary sage oil in my back and legs! im bouncing on my ball as we speak but i defo dont feel the need for :sex: as i had a quick look at the old lady garden and she looks ... well ugly:blush:! :haha: if i could stomach a red wine i would try it but i cant stand it!

:haha:

I said the same to Paul, I would go for :sex: but I don't want him to see down there, it's vile!

I'm done jack to get baby moving. in all honesty I've not moved from the sofa all day so probably end up with sores! :lol:

Arghh braxton hicks and baby movements are painful. 

I think it's funny how when I ring anyone, first thing they say is 'is baby on the way?'


----------



## aileymouse

Oh and couldn't cope with a bath, I'm too freaking hot! my hands are constantly hot nd puffy...anyone else got that problem?


----------



## hch

yes and its so annoying as i always have cold feet but they are boiling hot and fat! so attractive! its more annoying when i go to bed cuz i have to hang my feet out of the bed!!


----------



## hch

oo i have a bit of back ache ! i hate symptom spotting!


----------



## foxforce

*is off to open some red wine* if what you have read is true Lilly- got to be worth a try!! 

It brightened up here in the last 2 hours blue sky now no cloud yay, hopefully have a good day tomorrow. 

I've had RLT, a clary sage bath and rubbed some oil on, will rub more at bed time. My jacket spud made me feel too full after just starting to feel ok now.

Would be great to meet up for coffees if only we lived closer. I have meal planned for Monday evening with friends including those that are leaving next weekend, like a leaving meal and then mw tuesday morning, be happy pottering but we'll find things to do I'm sure, hopefully baby will do that for us!


----------



## Starglow

( mil on phone for an hour zzzzzzzzzzzz's) 

It's funny I've been meeting my NCT friends for lunch in Starbucks. It's ok when just 2 of us but I felt really silly when the three of us were walking about together. We must look so funny! But it is nice meeting other pregnant girls. What will it be like when the 6 girls, hubby's and babies all go for a pub lunch in august! How funny we'll look. 

I'm shattered now. Can never have a short call to mil. She's obsessed with telling me about other babies!!!!!!


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, my mum always has stories of other pregnant women and their troublesome pregnancies. so tiresome!


----------



## Starglow

Lol what are they like! And the mil seems to think she'll be bursting into our room at 2am to feed and change the baby lol. Nooooooo! She's so excited she's not sleeping! 

Ouch more stingy stabby pains below! And lower back pain. Baby wriggling about. 

I can't believe some of you have had these pains so long! 

Lilly how's the red wine. Yum yum yum!


----------



## Starglow

Well hopefully everyone sleeps well tonight. Tucked up in bed all cosy with new pillows. 

See you tomorrow xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Morning ladies! 

Just got up, been having backpain and cramping on and off. Hade a clear out (sorry for tmi) now sat downstairs on my ball, hoping that this is the start of things. 

I'm so tired zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Starglow

Hopefully today is your day Ailey. Fingers crossed (but not legs :) )

Woke up at 2am from a nightmare. Omg it was really really awful. My heart was racing. Must have then stayed awake about 90 mins after. I've had vivid dreams in pregnancy but not a nightmare. Yuck. 

Woken up cranky. Need to change that or I'll end up shouting at oh.


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Everyone still around? :) Any luck with the clary sage/red wine/RLT?

Seems like lots of ladies have been having vivid dreams/nightmares recently. Starglow- sorry to hear that yours kept you up :( Everytime I wake up in the middle of the night I feel like my body is trying to 'prepare' me in advance for the lack of sleep I'll be getting soon!

Starglow/Ailey- I also had a conversation with my mom on Friday about a woman she knows who had a 14 pound baby!!! (This was right after the consultant at the hospital was feeling LO and announced, "wow, he's really big!" :dohh:) Thanks, Mom...

Ailey- fx'd for you for the start of something!!

Everyone keeps telling me that TODAY is the day! After losing most of/pieces of the plug all day yesterday I kept WAITING for something to happen. DH and I went for a walk yesterday evening and had bh contractions almost the entire time I was walking but they stopped as soon as I sat down when we got back home. Have to go back to the hospital today just to check bp again, etc. Hoping when I go they'll tell me I've dialated to 10 and can just go ahead and stay :haha: wishful thinking!


----------



## Starglow

Good luck at the hospital. What time is that? Great you've lost your plug ( altho ewwwwww lol) keep us updated. 

Yeah that nightmare was really bad. 

I feel slightly less grumpy after having a read. Gonna go get breckie. Need a large mug of tea.


----------



## Itsychik

I have to call the hospital at 10am (in 45 min) to see how busy they are and they'll tell me when to come in.

Glad you're feeling a bit better! Maybe you'll have a chance to have a nap later to catch up on some sleep :flower:

Enjoy your tea! :)


----------



## lilly77

morning :flower: no news from me I'm afraid

itsy and Ailey fx'd for both of you today!

i've been bored and working out different due dates for myself... basically the month before I conceived i had an unusual 35 day cycle.. now if I work out my LMP and 35 day cycle it gives me a due date of 2nd July, just like you Starglow! BUT I had two viability scans at 6 and 7 weeks, plus my 12 wk dating scan which all measured bang on for due date of 28th June.. so i'm confused. Would you go by the dating scan or the cycle length? 
It's become a little obsession now, when this baby will make an appearance! I have a feeling I've got another week to go at least, i've been getting no signs at all. Instead of being envious of other people's signs and people going into labour, i'm going to just think in my head that she's coming in a week or so.. and fill up my week with nice things to do and friends to see. May as well relax, chill and sleep as much as possible before baby gets here and i'm up to my eyeballs in nappies and sleepless nights, right!

whats everyone up to today?

ps Starglow red wine last night was yummy!!!!!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks itsy. Tea was perfect :) now I'm lying on sofa enjoying the peace! 

U putting your hospital bag in the car just in case?


----------



## Starglow

Sounds like a good plan Lilly. Of course it's in my head all the time that I'll go into labour soon and all that comes with that. But I've said to myself I have 6 days till my due date but that could be another 18 days if I go right over. So I'm making myself relax over it. just think with each day that passes we're that much closer to meeting our little ones. 

Today is my original date going by my cycle. I'm still not at all sure how I'm due a week later but I'm sure they know what they're doing. 

With your mum being a mw (is she still a mw) what does she think about your due dates, expected labour time etc. Any inside info for you? Did u not want your mum to deliver your baby?


----------



## lilly77

my mom thought i'd be early... she actually reckons today!! When she felt baby yesterday she said she's definitely dropped and is just waiting ready to come out. But then again you never can tell. She practised midwifery 25 years ago and hasn't worked since so not qualified now to deliver my baby! I'm sure the whole industry has changed a lot since she worked as a midwife :winkwink:

Seems both of us have our due dates worked out by the scans... I guess they're probably more correct than a basic mathematical system of lmp/cycle dates. Do you know when you conceived? As we were trying, I have 7 possible conception dates, the earliest would make my due date yesterday, the latest would be 2nd July.

My main concern is being induced, I wouldn't be allowed to be in the birth centre if I was, I've heard it's way more painful and also needs more intervention. As long as she comes before an induction date I'll be ok...


----------



## Itsychik

Lilly- re: dates... I would go with the dating scans in the beginning. Based on my LMP I should have been due June 24th, but was put back 4 days at 8 weeks then confirmed at 12 weeks (and I had been using OPT so knew that ovulation was also 4 days later, so this matched my expectations). I keep _trying_ to remind myself to be patient since my due date hasn't even passed... but it's not working :) I WANT A JUNE BABY! *sigh*

Starglow- we've had the car seat and the hospital bag in the car for the past 3 weeks :) And for the past could of days I've been carrying the 'extra' things around with me when we go out (i.e. my SLR camera for nicer pics, and my e-Reader). We'll be taking them along today, just in case! :)

Any plans for today? Or just relaxing?


----------



## Starglow

Yeah Lilly I knew my dates but then (oh this is lovely lol) sperm must have hung about for a while and it must have happened a bit after. I mean the scans now are meant to be very accurate so we'll see. 

Itsy ...... I put a big towel in the car yesterday just in case my waters break in public. At least I could dry myself after or at least sit on it in car after lol


----------



## lilly77

yeah i'm terrified of waters going in public!! Have been carrying pads around with me just in case, usually it trickles out especially if you're walking around, apparently!

Today liam is working but me and Kai are going to a pub lunch with friends of mine who had their baby girl a week and half ago.. some other friends are going too. Should be a lovely day - meant to be very hot though.
On the bus back to my house (i live at the top of a hill) i plan on getting off 2 stops early at the bottom so I can walk up the hill! Seemed to work for Strawberry!

We've got the car seat in the car but my hospital bag is in my room still - i might go over it today and check i've got everything. MW said to definitely bring drinks/snacks in, esp for DH as there wont' be anything in the hospital if we are out of usual trading hours, so i might go shopping for that today. Plan on taking some lucozade/coke and bag of nuts/dried fruit and maybe some boiled sweets. What are you guys taking, snack wise??


----------



## Starglow

My hospital bag is living at the end of my bed. Still not zipped up and waiting for clothes for me to wear home. It depends what's washed. Tracksuit or jeans. Haven't enough maternity clothes to pack anything yet. 

Ooohhhhhhhh it's exciting thinking we'll be meeting our babies soon isn't it.


----------



## foxforce

Morning ladies

Nothing to report for me some bh's before bed, dh convinced they were contractions as were every 10 mins but they were not painful just uncomfortable and stopped once I got to bed.

My original date was 1st July according to my lmp they moved me to 28th after my first scan. 

Ailey hope your ok and this is it fx'd

I didn't bother with the wine wasnt feeling like it but may have some tonight, I slept well with vivid dreams. My bag has been in the car since beginning of the week, need to put the car seat in the car. 

Gorgeous day :D can tell it's going to be a hot one.


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all. Well everything stopped when I came downstairs, so I went back to bed. 
Woke up this morning and getting a few more tightenings. So going to go out for a walk a see if we can get things going. 

Beautiful day here today. Sun is shining xxx


----------



## hch

nothing to report here either! slowly driving myself insane with ways to get him to budge! boys are going out for the day with my MIL and i have no idea what to do with myself! at least when they are here they keep me occupied! done all the housework washed all the bedding and just waiting for the heatwave that we are supposed to have! its cloudy and 20 degrees here so not exactly the 30 they predicted! i may see if lee wants to do the garden with me! hospital bag is packed and is by my bed , i have a list on top of it of things to pack when i need to leave , like notes mp3 etc! 

Ailey sorry to hear the pains have died down , it has to mean something is happening tho!

foxforce isnt it weird that you go to bed with pains , you fall asleep and then NOTHING! so frustrating! 


lilly hope you have a nice pub lunch with Kai :) my main concern is also being induced as labour can be very quick with one long contraction with out any breaks! jack was born in an hour. but he literally just flew out and there was no time to do anything as i couldnt stop pushing even when they told me i wasnt in labour! i hope to have one natural labour in my life! :lol:


itsy and starglow i feel like my waters are always going to burst! :lol: i think its the pressure of babys head on my bladder , funny i should think that as my waters have always gone just before i push baby out!


----------



## hch

also i forgot to add its a year today since i had a my mc! its amazing what can happen in the space of a year! just found out that my friend who was 3 weeks behind me had her baby on thursday! arrrggghh! :haha:


----------



## Starglow

A year today hch. Aw! And your friend 3 weeks behind. 

Well I'm showered and ready for the day. Taken my White linen trousers up with wonder Webb and ready for doing a small shop, maybe popping over to friends, garden, BBQ & housey paperwork. Except............ I'm now flaked out on the bed with little energy feeling quite yuck! This pregnancy thing is unreal. U really have to listen to your body!


----------



## Itsychik

haha I think it's funny how we're all here looking for signs, sharing things we've tried, checking back to see if anyone else has had anything...!! Most of 3rd trim went pretty fast for me, but the last week especially has been taking forever!

Just got back from hospital and nothing to report... bp was fine and they monitored LO for 30 minutes and that was fine too. Now I have to come back on Tues or Wed and will find out if they're going to make an appointment for an induction. Unless things happen on their own before then, of course! :winkwink:


----------



## Starglow

Omg it's hot out there. Just popped out to get a few bits including ice cream of course.

I haven't actually sat out in the sun yet. Have friends popping over at 6 but other than that it's garden time x


----------



## foxforce

We've done some gardening, been to asda for some BBQ bits, just lighting the BBQ now, not had lunch making it lunch/dinner. 

We have a lovely wind here if it wasn't for that it would be too much, was showing 24 degrees @ 10am not sure what it got up to.

Glad your bp and lo are all good Itsy x


----------



## Starglow

It's 40 degrees in our sun trap. Now I love the sun usually but can't hack this. Had yum BBQ and now we are both lying on the bed to snooze lol.


----------



## Ashley2189

Hope everyone's having good day, haven't read any posts. Im heading to the hospital to be checked about this fluid im still leaking. Its been 3 days and im starting to get worried. They tested at my appointment and it wasn't amniotic fluid, but im not convinced. Only comes in small gushes so I dont think there was any on the swab they took from me. Im not crazy, and im not peeing myself. This morning it was actually dripping out though so were gonna just go make sure everythings ok.


----------



## Starglow

Good plan Ashley. Keep us updated and good luck Hun. 

Well I feel yuck! Really feeling sick. Still lying on the bed. Had a good hour sleep. Typical when we have people coming at 6! Gonna stay here till 5pm and then get up and see how I am. Headachy too


----------



## foxforce

Hope things are ok Ashley, I think would get checked out too. 

Starglow hope you feel better soon. 

I feel shattered, just showered pj's on and now got my legs up as my feet are swollen, one ankle too and legs feel heavy.


----------



## Starglow

Well if I didn't have someone coming over i'd be getting in a cool shower and into tracksuit. I think as soon as they go I'll do that. Hopefully they won't be here too long.


----------



## lilly77

hi everyone

Ashley hope everythings ok with you.. good to get checked out :flower:

it's been boiling here in london, i'm literally melting!! Had a brilliant day though with friends, held my friends week old baby, omg she is just soooo cute and small. Where is my baby?!?!? It's funny I always said I reckon she'd come 2nd July - that was my bet with Liam aaages ago... and she probably will! Liam thinks 1st July, my mom and bf think today..so not gonna happen!
Have had zero signs today except for more regular BH.

phew it's hot.. i really need a pool to wallow in...

by the way, here's some labour dust :dust: for us all!!!!


----------



## hch

ashley i hope everything is ok xxxx


im so hot ! my feet are so friggin swollen and hot! i cannot get comfy at all! i cant sit properly in my chair as im so uncomfortable! i ventured out to maccy ds as i couldnt face cooking aswell! i have just been wondering around my house looking for something to do! arrrgghh im so whingy!!!!!


----------



## foxforce

I'm sooo hot no breeze coming into our living room, best place is the hallway lol I'm glad there is a breeze upstairs for when we go to bed.

My feet are swollen and uncomfortable too hch I'm sat in a crop top with my pj bottoms :) I don't blame you for going to get a maccie d's if dh didn't bbq I would have gone for an easy option.


----------



## Ashley2189

Im home from the hospital. Everything is ok, its def not amniotic fluid so im happy about that. Theyre not quite sure what it is but theyre not worried at all, baby was monitored and she is doing good. Monitors picked up some contractions but nothing regular yet. Had a restless night so going to go take a nap.


----------



## foxforce

Excellent Ashley so long as you and baby are well, good news they picked up some contractions :thumbup: have a nice snooze :)


----------



## hch

glad everything is ok Ashley! have a nice nap :)


foxforce i have a fan on :lol: but its blowing hot air around!


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley- glad you got checked out and they were able to reassure you! I'm sure it's frustrating not knowing what the fluid is! I hope it stops soon... enjoy your nap!

Starglow- I hope you're feeling better hun xx

Foxforce & hch- hope the swelling is going down for both of you! Being swollen is so uncomfortable! Has the temperature gotten any better? It's been beautiful here (like 25 degrees!)

Lilly- 2nd July? That's still within a week! Hopefully most of us will have our babies this week! Can't believe we're all due WITHIN A WEEK!!! wooo!!!!


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,

I am trying to keep up with posts but finding it a bit difficult at the moment we are having ridiculous amounts of visitors and yesterday was manic as it was hubbys bday.

Can someone do a quick update for me on everyone? When u get chance :)

Hope everyone is well in this heat i have been thinking of u all x


----------



## Starglow

Friend has just left. Thank goodness it's a bit cooler. My feet are that swollen my toes look like they're in the wrong place lol

We had a nice dinner with our friend, I struggled at first with the heat. It's like you don't know what to do with yourself in this heat. 

So today was my original due date and next weekend is my actual due date. It would be nice if I go into labour in-between. So sometime this coming week. 

It's gonna be even hotter in London and Hampshire tomorrow. Omg! I think I'll get out early and get things done before the heat kicks in! We have an air conditioning unit in the garage we'll put in our bedroom 2moro so if I can't bare the heat I'll have a cool room to stay in.


----------



## Starglow

Oh I didn't have to have hubby help me with grooming btw. I did it myself. He checked later and it was fine. Good guess work or what haha. 

Lolley - lovely to hear from you. With my fuzzy head I don't think I can update properly other than to say we're still all hanging In there. If there's anything to report you'll see it on fb :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxforce

We have a couple of fans in the loft but no energy to go get them! starting to cool a bit now and can feel a breeze Itsy so its better for me anyway.

Lolley I think Starglow is spot on nothing much to report, one or two getting some false alarms or being lead to thinking they were starting then it goes.

Glad your meal went well Starglow with friends, the ac unit sounds lovely. I think it's warm again here tomorrow but then bit cooler day after if forecast is right.

Just had apple pie and ice cream ....naughty :winkwink:


----------



## Starglow

Omg I've eaten so much ice-cream today !!!! Yeah the air con is a must for me tomorrow. I can't believe how awful I felt this afternoon. No energy to have a cool shower now. Just laying propped up on the bed kind of watching tv.


----------



## Starglow

I bet I won't be offered a sweep on Tuesday. 

The mil texted me to ask if I'm
In labour as she has bad back pain !!!!!!!!!! Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## aileymouse

Ashley, glad all is well!

Lolley, good to hear from you!

hch, don't blame you for the mc'ds! I'm glad i wasn't cooking today. 

I had a walk to sainsburys earlier, didn't help just left me aching. But I bought a watermelon as I'd been craving it after all the chat on the main board.
I'm so uncomfortable right now. Not too hot as my house is fairly cool. We've had a nice breeze here too and been sat in my mum and dads gardden with my feet in the paddling pool.
Just chilling on the sofa now, but I'm coming down with a sore throat :( alsohayfever is bad today.


----------



## lilly77

aah everyone is suffering in the heat!! i've never been so hot, just as we hit our due dates england gets a heatwave!! Unlike where you are Ashley, we don't have air con or anything like that in our houses, so when it's hot it's hard to cool down. I'm sat by the open window right now with a fan on me.
phew!!
Ashley glad to hear everythings ok with you too :flower:
xx


----------



## Itsychik

Just on to moan for a moment before going to bed...

I'm just feeling REALLY restless and in a really bad mood! :growlmad: DH and my mother have been in bed for a couple of hours already and I've just developed this bad mood on my own, without having any good reason! I wanna meet my baby! :cry:

*sigh* sorry... just wanted to complain _somewhere_

Hope you ladies are sleeping well :flower:


----------



## foxforce

Well I'm awake at the moment was quite sleepy but just about an hour ago I lost some of what I think is my plug so that has woken me up lol TMI but was like a clear gel - just goggled and it can look like this I thought it was cloudy and blood tinged

Cooler upstairs thankfully but I'm laid on top of the covers.

Itsy hope your bad mood has passed :flower: and hopefully your all sound asleep. :sleep:

Ailey we have watermelon in too aswell as a galia and cantaloupe, loving the melon these last few weeks. We've been buying them to ripen as we eat so once one is finished another is ready :)

I don't think I'll get a sweep tuesday either, dh said he read that you need to be booked at hospital for one, I thought they did them when you went to your own mw :shrug: 

Night all x


----------



## hch

morning ladies! im wide awake ! have been since 4! cant sleep as im to hot and irritable!nothing to report either! booooooooo! 


foxforce you can have a sweep with your mw if she chooses to give you one :) with jack i had mine at the hospital, this time im supposed to be having it at the doctors surgery on wednesday :) i asked for mine , well i moaned for mine and she said she would give me one on wednesday but she is on holiday so its weather or not the other mw will! fingers crossed! oooo and fab news on loosing your plug! another step in the right direction! 


itsy hope your ok! all i have done for the last few weeks is moan! opur babies will be here soon! x


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Managed to sleep ok, vivid dreams again. no pains :( 

Oh well I'll ask her Hayley never know. Was only a bit of my plug unless I have lost some already without realising, easily done I suppose.

Anyone upto much today? I just need to go to the bank and then out for evening meal later.


----------



## lilly77

morning

OH MY GOD was it hot last night!!! But I actually slept really well, only woke up once to wee which was heaven, and i slept through til 8!

fox that's great news losing some of your plug, yay! I'm checking my knickers all the time, like someone said before it's totally like symptom spotting when TTC :haha:

Itsy sorry you were in a shitty mood honey, I get really irritable sometimes for no reason, especially now. It's OUR DUE DATE TOMORROW, (well most of us!) and I'm like, where is my baby? Feels like my birthday's coming up with no present or cake, lol.
I had a fight with DH last night over something stupid, I was being irrational but I think he should know that and sympathise with me being irrational IYKWIM... He's not the one 9 months pregnant in 30 degree heat!

Hch I have my MW app tmrw, last time I asked she said no they only offer sweeps at 41 weeks - but i've already had an attempted one at 39+2 when i thought my waters had gone so i'm REALLY hoping she'll give me one tomorrow, i'm going to moan and plead for one.

Whats everyone up to today? It's so gorgeous outside I really want to swim...

x


----------



## Starglow

Morning. Aw we slept outside the duvet cover too. Bliss. I actually slept too with just one wee trip. 

I was looking forward to a day to myself. Apart from having to go do a refund I'd planned on chilling. However my friend who's now 10 days over due has asked if I'll go over to her. Hum decisions decisions.


----------



## lilly77

I'm going to visit a friend too today. as much as i think people need to come to ME now, i will be stuck in this house for the next week at least so i should travel while i still feel able. I'm going to go to Angel which isn't far from me at all and have some lunch with my friend in the sunshine.

yay for single wee trips Starglow!!

Oooh lolley meant to say, hi and great to hear from you! And also any news re baby for the rest of us, I update the first page in this thread when a cupcake has a baby, so you can keep up that way :kiss:


----------



## aileymouse

morning all!

Foxforce, yay to losing some of your plug! I never lost it with Amber...but I was induced so I don't know if that makes a difference.

I too will be moaning to the MW tomorrow about wanting a sweep. 

I slept ok last night. Wasn't too hot. Had to get up a few times, and Amber was crying that she had earache. still waiting on her waking up to see how she is, she's supossed to be at nursery for 10.

Nothing planned for today. Might pop into tesco and buy a cheap dvd and trashy mag :)


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Thanks for letting me moan... I'm in a MUCH better mood this morning (I also slept well... only getting up once! :) ) I actually had a dream that I was in labour and begging for an epidural (although I'm hoping I won't need one!). When I woke up I expected to have cramps or something... but nope, nothing!

Foxforce- yay for losing bits of your plug! On the main board I've seen it described as "snot like" (lovely, right?) and I think I lost most of mine over the weekend and it was also sort of gel-like and clear/slightly yellow-ish.

Lilly- glad you were able to sleep well, despite the heat! haha I love your analogy to a birthday without the presents/cake! It's so anti-climatic! I just really want LO here in June... I've just had that in my head since we took the first pregnancy test and it's always just been... June, June, June... so as we inch closer to July I'm getting more nervous! (Not that it really matters either way, it's just what I've been envisioning for sooooo long!)

hch- when you go to your mw appointment, you could always ask her if she'll do one if you'd like one (worst case scenario she'll just say no or suggest you ring the hospital). But if you ask at least you'll know what their procedure is?

Starglow- sounds lovely, sleeping outside! How far away does your friend live, would you have to travel far?

Ailey- dvd's and a trashy mag sound like a lovely say to relax when you have time to yourself!!

Today my mom and I are probably going to head to the beach for some LONG walks along the waterfront :winkwink: It's only about a 30-minute drive and I'm hoping a bit of walking might help... it's also expected to be around 30 degrees here today!


----------



## Starglow

Well she's only a 15 min drive however she wanted me to go over this afternoon. Afternoons are my worst time. I basically slump in the afternoons and have to sleep. another friend is going over to her. I've said it's probably a no unless my pattern changes. I was up for Brecky with hubby earlier and I'm back lying on the bed now!

I've had some of that White - ish discharge but only tiny amounts.


----------



## lilly77

glad to hear everyone slept well last night then 

re discharge/plug - I had quite a lot this morning, clear white/pale yellowish but i don't think it was gel like? So unsure if it was my plug or just extra discharge!!
Like you Ailey I never lost my plug with Kai, it might have come out when my waters broke but i didn't notice it.

Right girls well i'm off for the day, hope everyone has a fab one and i'll be checking in later to see if anything eventful has happened!!

ps It's Flybee's due date today... she doesn't post here anymore i wonder how she's doing!


----------



## Starglow

Have fun Lilly. 

Aircon is now in the bedroom. Phew!


----------



## Ashley2189

morning ladies. it's 5:40 am here and i've been awake for about 2 hours. i tried my best to go back to sleep, but i keep thinking i might be going into labor! have a contraction timer running right now on my phone. i just got out of bed finally and came to sit in the living room so i don't wake OH. want to really be sure something is happening before i wake him. i woke up around 3:45 and had a very mild period-type cramp in my very lower abdomen. got up, peed, went back to bed thinking it was just hurting because of pressure on my bladder. within the next hour the pain kept coming back and i thought i'd had about 4-6 of them. so i said to myself, okay when the next one comes i'll start my timer. had another at about 5 am and opened up the app on my phone. so far they have been between 10-20 minutes apart, lasting between 30-60 seconds. not entirely regular, but i'm starting to think today might be the day! yesterday i started having a little bit of thicker brown discharge (when i wasn't leaking mystery fluid lol) and i told OH that something felt like it was changing, that i wouldn't be surprised if i went into labor within the next few days. have had a bit of pink looking discharge on the toilet paper when i wipe, but not a lot. 

is it weird that i'm also getting what seems like bh contractions? sometimes i feel just tightening, sometimes tightening plus the crampy-feeling, sometimes just the crampy feeling. i'm only recording the crampy feelings. they don't hurt really, but it's just enough for me to notice. i thought maybe i needed to use the bathroom or that it was just gas but i already tried to use the bathroom and nothing....


----------



## Itsychik

ooh Ashley that sounds promising! Especially if you can recognize the pains enough to record them and they keep coming back!

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## strawberry19

heya girls hvent read any posts since thursday night just poppin on quick sorry if any typos typing on handed and feeding!!

hope you are all well and hope these little cupcakes join us all soon!!! hope your not suffering too much with the heat

so it was labour for me the other night!! and Noah arived at 2.13 friday morning he weighed 6 pounds 7 n half ounces!! its all still a bit bizare!! haopened quite quick i first rang the hospital at 9.15 when contractions were 5 minutes apart and she said if im comfortable to stay home for a bit.. well 10.30 came and they were every 3 minutes and starting to hurt so i rang and she said come in to be assessedif i want to but because i sounded so calm il probably end up going home.. so we went anyway got there at 11 and she checked me over and i was 6cm dilated already!! i was in shock so was the midwife!! oh went to ring my mum while they filled the birthing pool and oh my it was heaven!!!! just had the water for bit and then gas n air at 8cm dilated... still finding it all a bit sureal at this point and then babies heartrate was alittle funny so they didnt want him to be born in water just incase he breathed it in so they got me out at 1.45 as i got out my waters went which felt great!! pushing him out was really weird they took the gas and air off me because i kept breathing it out istead of using it to push :lol: anyway he came out at 2.13 and my contrations stopped right away .. my placenta had come away but wasnt coming out so i had to really try o push which was hard when wasnt having a contraction to push on.. took awhile to get it out and they had to be careful because the cord had startedto come away at the end!.. finally it was all over and they filled the pool back up for me to hav a bath and then put us in another room.. we were the only ones there till 1.30pm! was lovely and quiet and we worked on getting his feeding sorted and im glad to say he is feeding great!! he goes every 2-3 houurs during the day and then early morning he feeds a bit more often but hes doing reall well :) im so happy and i feel so blssed to have had a positive birth experience.. i really would recommend the pool to anyone it was great! wecame home on friday at 6pm so he wasnt even a day old!! feeling very sore and swollen down ther still but its getting easier to move around now!! i escaped with just a small tear which didnt need stitching .. thank god!!! just pack lots of maternity towels ive gone through 30 since friday!! its easing off now and is more watery still gross mind!!!

hope you are all well and have your babies soon!!!


----------



## aileymouse

Oooh Ashley, really hope today is the day for you! Keep us updated. x

Strawberry, what a great birth you had! great to hear from you. 

I've been gettying extra discharge too, which is normal, so I don't think it's my plug...

Just been in the garden and dug up my first crop of potates! Really chuffed as I'd never tried growing them before. :thumbup:


----------



## Itsychik

aww strawberry, great to hear from you! :) Thanks for sharing with us... I've been following you on Facebook and Noah is adorable!! Glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## hch

awww strawberry fab birth story! sounds wonderful and you handled it amazingly! Noah is gorgeous! im starting to feel like baby is never going to come!!


Ashley i hope this is the start for you xx


whats for tea then Ailey? sausage and mash? yum! 


cant believe i still havent had a nap! dont feel tired yet but i know it will catch up with me by tea time!


----------



## hch

awww strawberry fab birth story!:thumbup: sounds wonderful and you handled it amazingly! Noah is gorgeous! im starting to feel like baby is never going to come!!


Ashley i hope this is the start for you xx:happydance:


whats for tea then Ailey? sausage and mash? yum! 


cant believe i still havent had a nap! dont feel tired yet but i know it will catch up with me by tea time!


----------



## hch

whoops posted twice sorry!


----------



## Starglow

Yay great to hear from you strawbs. You're inspiring me to ask about the birthing pool especially with his warm weather. The hospital will be roasting. I'll ask the mw 2moro. 

Potatoes look great. Saw the pic on fb. You've just reminded me I have a stew to start. 

I dragged myself out. Omg how hot is it!!!!!! That's it now I'm In for the day. 

Ashley. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## foxforce

Itsy hope you had a good walk at the beach

Lilly have a nice lunch with your friend

Strawbs fab story and great birth I so hope mine goes as well as yours, great everything is going so well so far hope it continues.

Ailey excellent you've grown your own pots! Bet they will taste extra delicious!

Mad mad heat we've been to my parents took the dog out which took no time to tire! Sat with legs elevated after soaking my feet in cold water Before going to get ready to go out.


----------



## lilly77

Strawbs what a fab birth story!! well done you! You baby boy is just gorgeous...
Like Hayley said I feel like mine is NEVER going to come out... I feel SOOO far from labour it's unreal.

Ashley fx'd for you that this is the start of things! Sounds like you're losing your plug too. 

OMG I AM SOOO HOT. Starglow I think you and me have it worst I read in the paper Hampshire and London are hitting 33 today. URGH! I just got home from shopping and had to jump straight in the cold shower. 
My hospital as NO AIR CON and they have to switch the fans off during delivery they said. Although yeah getting in the pool would be amazing.. So I probably don't want to go into labour today, it'd just be too hot.

My poor son has to play tennis now in this searing heat - i've promised him an ice cream afterwards. (and one for me, yeah!)

I just can't get my head around the fact that the Summer Cupcakes DUE WEEK IS HERE!


----------



## Starglow

Well this is maternity leave ....... Beef stew slowly cooking away while I'm in the bedroom watching a chick flick! Awwwwww nice. 

Lilly I've been told it's gonna thunder storm here this afternoon. It's so humid. It was already 28 degrees at midday!it's gone cloudy now. Yesterday it was just blue skies wasn't it. Ice cream soon I think. 

I noticed fans at my hospital too. 

I better think of a top I can wear in the birthing pool in case I want to use it. Another thing to pack. Come on baby when are you coming?


----------



## Starglow

Oh and my bump has really dropped now. I can feel my ribs again and have space under my boobs. Even hubby commented on it this morning.


----------



## Ashley2189

Fyi - its impossible to sleep once you think you're in labor. Its gonna be a LOOOOOOONG day.. Pains averaging bout 15 min apart for the past 6 hours already, but theyre not that painful yet. Just feels like period cramps that come and go. Getting tired of laying in bed, but too tired to want to get up lol


----------



## Starglow

Ashley my friend has had that for a week Hun and she's 10 days late. Can u do anything to keep your mind off it. They say that keeping moving is good


----------



## foxforce

Oh Ashley hope it's goes well just try conserve your energy best you can, hope this is it :thumb up:

It's was 30 degrees here when we were driving home but has clouded over now, I think a lot of places to get rain tonight so should be cooler tomorrow at least - hopefully! 

Are you walking like John wayne now though Starglow? My bump still high in my ribs


----------



## hch

hugs ashley hope you manage to get some sleep! 


can anyone feel baby pushing his head down ? everytime mine does it , its like he catches a nerve and my pelvic bone feels so weird!!


----------



## Starglow

Lol hehehehehe I'm walking pretty strangely lol and slowly. I find if I walk I het the stinging groin pain. I'm hoping for Wednesday........ Bang in the middle of my two dates. I hope mw wants to give me a sweep tomorrow..... But then I've watched my poor friend have two done leaving her with period like cramps and never-ending painful tightenings. I know someone else who's sweep worked and she went into labour the next day.

Loads of us have midwife appointments tomorrow. Mines at 3 40 pm...... What about everyone else?


----------



## Starglow

Hch that sounds agony. No I don't feel her pushing down at all.


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Sorry.. I haven't read the other posts yet.. but I was walking at the beach with my mom and my water broke!!!! Not at all once, but a big gush... we drove home and as soon as I got out of the car another huge gush.... so I took a shower to clean up then another huge gush.

We're on our way to the hospital now :happydance: Ashley-- maybe we'll have our babies on the same day! :) although I'm not having any contractions... fx'd!

I'll probably update you ladies later from my phone, we're heading to the hospital now! 

(p.s. please don't post anything on Facebook!)


----------



## hch

arrrrgghhhhh! itsy! your going to be next! fabulous news! wishing you lots of luck hunni , will they induce you today if you have no pains or will they leave you for 24 hours ? how exciting! baby is ready to come out and meet you! :D



starglow my mw appointment is wednesday at 415!

do you know the only way i can describe the feeling is something burrowing into my pelvis! :haha:


----------



## lilly77

Oooh itsy sounds like the start for you!! When my waters broke with ds my contractions started about 4 hrs later - woohoo you might have your little man ON your due date lucky girl!!
Ashley hope this is the startt of things for you too.
Hch I have that burrowing feeling all the time, alongside painful sharp twinges and stabby needle feeling.. Its horrible:-(
I booked acupuncture and reflexology tmrw morning at 10, then I have my MW app at 1pm. I'm also going to BEG for a sweep!!
Its clouded over here too thank god, I so want it to rain this heat is too much!


----------



## Ashley2189

I think it was a false alarm. Was able to sleep about an hour and now the pain seems to be be gone.


----------



## lilly77

God it must be frustrating Ashley when you think things are happening then they stop! still, I reckon you're not far off! It's your body getting ready for labour.. :happydance:


----------



## aileymouse

Aww Ashley, how frustrating, that's what I was like saturday night/sunday morning.

Wahoo isty! good luck!

lilly and starglow, I feel sorry for you in that heat! It's pretty humid here today. Need a thunderstorm to clear the air.

hch, I get that pain in my pelvis too. not pleasant!

I keep feeling sick in the evenings, I don't like it.
My appointment tomorrow is at 10.50, I'm going to beg for a sweep.


----------



## Starglow

Itsychik said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry.. I haven't read the other posts yet.. but I was walking at the beach with my mom and my water broke!!!! Not at all once, but a big gush... we drove home and as soon as I got out of the car another huge gush.... so I took a shower to clean up then another huge gush.
> 
> We're on our way to the hospital now :happydance: Ashley-- maybe we'll have our babies on the same day! :) although I'm not having any contractions... fx'd!
> 
> I'll probably update you ladies later from my phone, we're heading to the hospital now!
> 
> (p.s. please don't post anything on Facebook!)

Exciting. I was told to call the hospital to let them know when my waters go. That labour will start within 72 hours. But that I'd only be calledninto hospital if my waters have the baby poo in....so discoloured.

Keep us updated.

Same goes for me about Facebook by the way. We won't be giving updates on there, just announcing baby after. But hopefully I'll be on here xxx

Hang in there Ashley x


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley- sorry to hear that the pains have stopped, but maybe it's a sign that things will start soon? Fx'd for you!

Hch- I also have been getting the pains in my pelvis for the past week or so. It can be really uncomfortable!

Good luck to everyone with appointments tomorrow. Fx'd you can all get sweeps if you want them!

I'm at the hospital and they're monitoring baby's heartrate. Since I'm not having contractions they'll wait and decide if we should go back home or not. They'll induce if nothing happens within 48 hours.


----------



## Starglow

What a funny time for all of us!!!! Good luck Itsy .... 2 days time at the latest and you'll be on your way :)


----------



## hch

good luck itsy :) ashely how frustrating for you :(


i have my feet in a bucket of ice cold water! i cant tell you the relief its bringing to me at the minute! its lovely!


----------



## Starglow

Lol I'm back sat at the air con unit. 

Just tasted my stew after 4 hrs cooking. It's so yum and is cooked but gonna leave it another hour so it melts in mouth. Very strangely I've never cooked stew! Always loved my mums but hubby isn't a fan of stew so I put off making it. But have been craving a good old fashioned stew for months lol. 

So glad I've been chilling out at home and had a day to myself. 

Hch enjoy the ice lol


----------



## Starglow

God I'm looking forward to getting myself back In shape.


----------



## Ashley2189

Itsy, hope contractions start for you! 

I think it would be best if none of us share info regarding labor on fb as it seems a lot of us dont want it posted there. I am keeping things quiet on fb until baby is born.

Having a little bit of brown spotting, but pains have not come back. Hopefully this was a practice run and the real deal will be within the next couple days.

Feeling pretty upset and let down (i started crying in OH's arms when he came home for lunch) and it just started storming outside so im just going to lay in bed for a while. Talk to you girls later.


----------



## lilly77

same goes for me on FB - we'll only post on there once baby is born. my mom's on FB and I had to say to her, no photo's on FB without my consent! (she is photo crazy)

I can't believe i'm due tomorrow and no sign of baby yet :-( :-( Where is she hiding?!

it's still so hot and humid I can't bear it, waiting for the rain but the clouds have cleared, i really need this heat to break tonight!

I need to get back into shape too, it's horrible when it's so hot and my thighs are sticking together.

oh I really hope I'm not overdue by too much :cry: :cry:


----------



## hch

im looking at getting the urban detour pushchair so we can get walking straight away so i can loose the weight! we have a few places we go to but i cant take the silvercross 3d as it would get ruined! seen a lovely one on ebay so im gonna try and win it! i really want to start zumba aswell and will go to sw as i lost loads of weight after i had jack !


----------



## Starglow

Is it really true we need more food while breast feeding?


----------



## lilly77

you'll be starving when breastfeeding, so yes you have to watch it! You do burn calories and have a high metabolism but... you'll be hungry!!


----------



## Starglow

Seriously my thighs are so big :( I feel wide. I've no energy to walk and usually when I don't excercise I feel yuck. Its no wonder I feel lethargic. Just want to get out and about pushing my buggy and I want to stop eating the rubbish. I Eat ealthy meals but crappy snacks. I'm so bad but I think its comfort food. 

Hope breast feeding works for me.


----------



## Starglow

I hope the swelling goes down pretty quickly. Hopefully I'll lose close to a stone fast after birth. I've heard woman disappointed cause they didn't lose their swelling for ages :( please please please let me go back to normal quickly.


----------



## aileymouse

I agree with the no posting on facebook. :)

I found I was really thirsty whilst breastfeeding, so make sure you have a drink to hand whilst feeding.

starglow, hope you enjoy your stew.


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley- :hugs: sorry you're feeling let down hun... I was in a pretty bad mood last night (which is generally unusual for me) and today I was wondering if there was a release of hormones or something... maybe that's the reason you're feeling down. And maybe it's also a sign?

Lilly & hch- what did you guys do to lose weight after your previous LO's? And how soon after birth did you feel up to exercise? I've heard that breast feeding burns lots of calories.. I'm hoping that will help if I eat healthy!

Starglow- at the breast feeding evening at my hospital they told us that theoretically, we didn't need to eat more calories (just drink lots more water). Although in the U.S. I was told that a breast feeding woman should have up to 3000 calories per day. I don't know if that's a difference between American vs Dutch perspective, but I'm hoping if I keep eating healthy that the calories will burn themselves, at least in the beginning :)

I'm back home for the night (but everytime I stand up I get another gush!). Going back to the hospital tomorrow to get a swab check for infections, and I'm scheduled Wednesday morning for an induction (in case nothing happens before then on its own). DH and I are planning on going to bed soon... just in case we need to get up in the middle of the night or early tomorrow! :)

for the other ladies who have other LO's... how long after your water broke did contractions start? (Thanks Lilly, for telling me how it happened with you! It's not been 5 hours...)

Also... re: weight loss. The FIRST thing I did before we left for the hospital earlier was jump on the scale! I want to see how much weight I lose immediately after the birth... I'm really wondering how much of a difference it will make!


----------



## Starglow

I still wouldn't be able to stand on the scales. I'm just gonna go by my clothes size. 

My sister in Ireland was told to eat loads of sugar while breast feeding!!!?????!!!! 

I like the idea of just drinking more and plan on eating healthy and binning the junk food. 

Itsy it's crazy you're still gushing water and it's good you're both having an early night hun x


----------



## hch

itsy i never fully managed breast feeding with either of my 2 as they would never latch on properly, but i did go out walking alot and still did up until about 7 weeks ago when i couldnt walk as far as i did before! thats when the weight started to pile on a bit! but i hope to get out walking asap maybe a few days after birth but also i will use my birthing ball for gentle exercises on the legs and butt! i can go to my local slimming world group pretty much straight away as its not a diet but a healthy eating plan and i find getting weighed in front of people helps me concentrate better on loosing the weight! i hope to go back to 10 stone i was 10 st 6 when i got pregnant and im now 12st 10! eeek!


----------



## Starglow

I'm waiting for hubby at train station. I'm completely cranky and tired now. I feel like a whale :( 

I cannot wait to get home and into a cool bed and bedroom and be comfy. Gonna watch that thing on itv3 about having babies in prison.


----------



## Itsychik

aww Starglow :hugs: hope you're able to get home ASAP and get into bed!

re: weight gain... I've gained exactly 15 kilo's (33 lbs). The last 10 lbs has been in the past 6 weeks or so. So I'd love to see how long it takes to get rid of most of it :)

hch- I'm hoping with the nice weather I'll be able to do lots of walking as well with LO! Hopefully that will help :)


----------



## Itsychik

I hope no one else is up... it's after 3am and I'm wide awake! Actually woke up because I was really hungry :blush:

Hoping to get sleepy again after I've had a snack :)

I hope everyone else is sleeping well!


----------



## Starglow

Just woken up for wee. 4am here. Not bad. Oh i hope this humidity breaks. It's yuck!

Hope you're back to sleep. Nite x


----------



## lilly77

morning girls

OK first off ---- I had pink discharge last night and slight cramping. Had a really bad night's sleep (boo!) as it was SOOOO hot and it didn't rain!! So it's still so humid and horrible outside. Still have pinkish discharge this morning ... who else had this, foxforce? Is it something to be concerned about or is this the start of things?!?! I'm having mild cramping but they feel constant. Baby not moving much. Stupidly I lent my doppler to my friend so i can't even check LO and am paranoid!! Any thoughts girls? I never had this with DS..

re weight - my friend got bad water retention and really swelled up. After the birth she was mortified to find that she was still all swollen and weighed the exact same as when she went in.. BUT she lost all of it within a week (about a stone and half) I'm amazed at how good she looks now.

I breastfed Kai for 9 months and to be totally honest (not to put you off BF!!!) I only went back to my pre-pregnancy weight after I stopped. I did lose weight after the birth pretty quickly though, but I was eating a lot while BF. Your body holds on to calories for milk production... but you DO lose the water retention, swelling.. etc. I went on a mild version diet of the Atkins (no white starchy carbs, sweets etc) when Kai was about 8 months and lost a further stone. So sometimes you have to work at it, but it took me 9 mnths to lose it.
I was 9 stone 10, 62kg (i'm 5'9 like Hayley) before pregnant and now i'm 12 stone, i'm also 8 yrs older, i think it will be harder for me this time!

Oooh still cramping. I hope this is the start for me girls!!!!! Itsy did you have pink-ish discharge too? anyone else?!


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Wow Itsy excellent news about your waters, hopefully your contractions will start very soon fx'd!

I didn't get home until late last night and couldn't get any wifi coverage on iPad in bedroom to check before sleeping.

Sorry Ashley your pains have settled, so annoying I'm sure, it won't be long now. 

Lilly I had clear gel stuff it didn't have no blood tinge to it but it can do by all accounts - why they call it bloody show or mucous plug, mine was definitely more mucous lol. Hopefully your cramping develops x

My appointment with mw is at 0930 so going to go shower after my coffee. It's fresher temp here thankfully, my feet were so swollen last night after being out, right ankle still is today but not so bad. I also stood on my red hot tong last night getting ready, I was in a lot of pain :( so clumsy lately. 

My friend who is leaving gave us some baby things last night which was lovely: brand new breast feeding cushion as she had 2, mamas and papas starlight swing which is like new, some girls clothes incase we have a girl, a toiletries box which has a top n tail bowel in it and some other bits and pieces. 
We are going to help her pack things for storage after my appointment so may not post until later.


----------



## lilly77

update girls!!!

Cramping has intensified - also just lost the mucus plug - definitely!! Had pink discharge last night and this morning, got darker this morning, and just went to the loo now and was definite show - I never had one with Kai so didn't know what to expect.

Have reflexology and acupuncture at 10 but going to cancel it I think... Have my MW app at 1 so will keep to that if things don't progress too quickly.

I hope this is the start of things for me... can you believe this is happening ON MY DUE DATE!!

And happy DUE DATE to Ailey, Fox and Itsy - have I left anyone off today?!

Will update later!! woohooo!!!

xxx


----------



## foxforce

Woo :dance: yay Lilly! Would be great on due date! hope this it is today!

Happy due dates to all also :happydance:


----------



## aileymouse

How exctinig Lilly! and I'm a little jealous too. ;)

I've had a bit of cramping, but nothing else.

Happy due date to those due today.

Is itsty still around? no contractions yet?

Hope everyones appointments go well today xx


----------



## Starglow

Excellent Lilly. Just take it easy. It may happen quickly it may not. Bloody show on your due date has to be a good sign along with cramping but dont get too excited. Keep busy. Could be good to stick to your appointments. Good luck. Hopefully it'd all about to happen for you. Xxxxxxxxx

Good luck with mw everyone x


----------



## lilly77

Thanks guys :kiss:
Yes i'm trying not to get too excited, I know people can have their show days before...
cramping is painful, have had to take paracetomol,not so painful that I can't talk through them though. Just period like pains.
Going for coffee with a friend now after school run - so keeping my day usual. Am cancelling acu and reflex as it's £50 and if i don't need it I can save the money!
eeeeeek!!! here's some labour dust to all of us!! :dust:
xxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Fab. Aw Hun my fingers and toes are crossed for you. 

Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning all! (and happy due dates to many!!) :)

Lilly- how exciting! I wanted to comment that pink discharge could definitely be the start of losing plug/bloody show, but then I saw you've progressed beyond that :) Cramping is also a definite good sign! Here's hoping it progresses quickly for you!

Ailey- I'm convinced you're just spontaneously going to go into labour... there have been so many signs for you in the past weeks!

Foxforce- good luck at your mw appt! How did it go? Any news?

I've still not had any contractions/cramping at all! Although everytime I stand there's another gush of waters... I've gone through 4 maternity pads in the last 12 hours!

I'm going to go out for a walk to try and start _something_. It's supposed to storm here in about 30 minutes then I'll be stuck inside...

fx'd for everyone today!!


----------



## foxforce

Well I'm back and no sweep :cry: this mw said she can't do it as I'm shared care and am strep b they have to do it at hospital. So if I don't go into labour by 7th I will be induced that day when I go. Also said how I will be induced - 3 attempts at prostalin gel, if that doesn't work it will be a c-section! So come on baby please come natural!!!

I'm still measuring 37cm, bp fine, urine fine, baby's heart rate fine. 

Hmmm gutted, she mentioned to keep at trying sex to get things going......


Right off to friends hope you all have a good day and Itsy and Lilly I hope we have some good news from you and maybe someone else today xx


----------



## hch

huge hugs foxforce i hope baby doesnt make you wait that long!:hugs:


lilly its your show wahoooooooooooooooo! this is it girl! baby is on her way! so excited for you! send me some labour vibes!:haha:


nothing to report here! im so going to be 2 weeks late! :dohh:


itsy i hope the contractions start soon for you! :thumbup:


if anyone asks me if i have had baby yet im going to scream! does it friggin look like it! :haha: mehhh! 3 days over!!! come on baby!!



happy due date girls! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hch

ps foxforce if i want to be induced my date will be the 7th too :) xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

Lilly, hope this is your day! 

Ive been up since 2 am, so a little over 3 hours now with pains again. This time a LOT worse than yesterday, and more regular. Right now 45 sec long, 6-7 min apart. Having trouble even breathing thru them, but feel fine in between each. Not getting my hopes up in case it frizzles out like yesterday, but at least im sure something is happening! Been having brown discharge and tiny amounts of.... goo. Lol


----------



## hch

good luck ashley! all these babies are coming at once now! 

wow 6 minutes apart for 3 hours is fab! hope your feeling ok x


----------



## hch

just read that swinging on a swing can get baby moving! guess where im going when i pick up jack from nursery! !! :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

aww Foxforce, that's too bad about the mw not doing a sweep :( Do you want to make an appointment to have one done at the hospital? How soon could they see you?

hch- I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! sending labour vibes your way!

Ashley- that sounds great!! I hope things are still bearable... have you called your doctor/hospital? Or are you waiting till they're closer together?

I'm going back today because they want to check for infections since waters have gone (or well, are still going :haha:) but otherwise I have a feeling I'll probably have to wait until tomorrow when they want to induce! Although it'd be pretty awesome if a bunch of us have babies within the same few days/hours of each other :) Sending dust to Ailey, hch, Foxforce, and Starglow as well!!


----------



## hch

thought i would upload a pic to see if anyone thinks im high or low! i think im high! and he has got majorly big in the last week too!
 



Attached Files:







40+3.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hch

actually im going to say he is lower ! i just compared all my pics and the one at 37weeks is really high!


----------



## hch

itsy hope the monitoring goes well today xxx


----------



## lolley

WOW!!!

just popped on to check everyone and it is so exciting :)

lots of luck Itsy, Lilly and Ashley i will be checking my phone now for updates.

hch - get swinging girl lol you are definately bigger and i think lower

hope everyone else is ok starglow, fox, Ailey :hugs: have i missed anyone?

I am going to wait to post my birth story until you all have your little ones. I dont think it is nice to read bad experiences when you are so close and if anyone does end up with a section their are so many positive stories out there. I have just been unlucky and had 3 pretty bad births.


----------



## Ashley2189

Itsychik said:


> aww Foxforce, that's too bad about the mw not doing a sweep :( Do you want to make an appointment to have one done at the hospital? How soon could they see you?
> 
> hch- I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! sending labour vibes your way!
> 
> Ashley- that sounds great!! I hope things are still bearable... have you called your doctor/hospital? Or are you waiting till they're closer together?
> 
> I'm going back today because they want to check for infections since waters have gone (or well, are still going :haha:) but otherwise I have a feeling I'll probably have to wait until tomorrow when they want to induce! Although it'd be pretty awesome if a bunch of us have babies within the same few days/hours of each other :) Sending dust to Ailey, hch, Foxforce, and Starglow as well!!

No point in me calling the doc, the only thing they will do is tell me to go to the labor ward. I even asked about it at my last appt and was told not to call, just go straight in if I think im in labor. Im not going in until I really have to though.


----------



## Itsychik

hch- I also think your bump looks lower! Looks like your LO is ready to come out ANY DAY now! :winkwink:

Lolley- great to hear from you! I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience :( The mw keeps warning me I may have a c-section if LO is as big as they think he is, but I'm hoping it won't be needed... I look forward to hearing your story whenever you share it though! Hope things with Amelia are going great!


----------



## aileymouse

:( well I just got back from the midwife and she baby might be breech. They are arranging a scan for today hopefully to see how she is laying.

She said baby might just have a skinny bum and that's what she is feeling but wants to be sure. if baby is breech they will refer me to a consultant to see if they can turn baby then if not it's a c-section :(

I'm absolutely gutted. But don't want to get too upset until I know for definate.

But other than that, all is fine.


----------



## Starglow

Ahhhhhh good luck everyone. Ashley it sounds promising. Good luck itsy. Hch the difference for me being lower is I now have room under boobs and tip of bump and the heart burn has eased up. All these babies are coming and then there'll be a gap till the weekend for me lol 

Lolley so sorry you had a bad experience Hun. Hope you're settling in well and recovering well. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Oh Ailey. When will you know what time your scan is at?


----------



## lilly77

Ashley2189 said:


> Lilly, hope this is your day!
> 
> Ive been up since 2 am, so a little over 3 hours now with pains again. This time a LOT worse than yesterday, and more regular. Right now 45 sec long, 6-7 min apart. Having trouble even breathing thru them, but feel fine in between each. Not getting my hopes up in case it frizzles out like yesterday, but at least im sure something is happening! Been having brown discharge and tiny amounts of.... goo. Lol

Hi girls - update!!

Ashley i'm having same as you, 40 seconds apart every 7 minutes. Been timing them, they're quite painful and i have to stop what I'm doing. I reallllyyyyy hope this isn't a false start, have been walking around loads and am on birthing ball right now.

BAD NEWS THOUGH!!!! i called the birth centre and get this, NONE of their pools are working!!!??? How gutting is that, esp in this heat! I 'm so upset I could cry but what can i do.
They've advised me to stay at home until contractions are more intense or until my waters break. 

Liams got the contraction app on his iphone so we're timing them on that! I feel fine otherwise, just want the pains to continue.....

My mom and sister are on their way down too, will be here in half an hour.

Eeek!! wish me luck girls and good luck to all of you!!! Especially Itsy and ashley who both sound close.. we might all be on the same day?!?!

xxxx


----------



## aileymouse

Well they are supossed to be ringing me anytime now. Hopefully the scan will be before the end of today, Midwife wants it done today cos I'm term.x


----------



## Starglow

How annoying Lilly. Get bathing at home! 

Lilly & Ashley .... I'm sure if your contractions are 8 mins regular ( or less of course) then omg you really are having proper contractions. Ahhhhhhhhhh! I'm gonna be glued on here today lol


----------



## lilly77

ooh just caught up on posts Ailey hope your baby is in right position, let us know how it goes xxxx


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce, shame you couldn't have sweep. I'm not holding out that I'll get one. They did say a week over due would be when I'd have one and that it would be booked today. But that wasn't my own midwife. 

I'm really excited for everyone x


----------



## Ashley2189

ailey, i really hope baby is in the right position for you! fingers crossed.

i'm so tired. had about 3 hours sleep last night, same with the night before. I left OH in bed sleeping, woke him at 530 just to let him know what was going on, and he went back to sleep. no sense in both of us being sleep deprived. it's pretty lonely sitting out here by myself getting through these contractions. it seems as soon as i'm starting to get used to the intensity of the pain, i get a random one that kicks it up a notch. good for progress i suppose, but bad when i'm not expecting it. especially since i'm having to time the contractions myself. thank goodness for all these apps available on phones now a days!

lolly, sorry you had a bad experience. still looking forward to hearing your story!

lilly - how terrible that the pools are down! that's horrible luck, how can they ALL stop working?! i really hope they get things working and you're able to use one. it must be awful to not have central a/c, i really can't even imagine living like that. in puerto rico where my family is from, the older generations of people usually don't have a/c in their houses and it's insane! especially in such a hot, tropical climate! i would die.


----------



## Starglow

Has your mum Gone Ashley? ooohhh it really sounds like you're progressing. Xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

my mom is still here. just her house is half an hour away from my house and to be quite honest i don't want her hanging around me while i'm in early labor. she really freaks out and starts asking "are you okay!?" every time i look like i'm slightly uncomfortable. makes me feel like i'm about to die. i can't see how she could possibly be any help to me. my dad just made the trip down as well. i don't want a house full of people while i'm trying to remember how to breathe lol


----------



## Ashley2189

I'm so frustrated! i feel like the pains are leaving again!! it's been almost 12 minutes since my last contraction. how many sleepless nights like this am i going to have to go through before i actually go into labor? will update again later and let you all know what's going on... it has to be soon, this is ridiculous.


----------



## strawberry19

heya girlies sounds like some of you may be in labour!!! good luck!!!

just popping on quick to see how everyone is before the bub wakes up 

hope your all well and not suffering in the heat!!

Noah is doing great so far just trying to get him to actually sleep in his basket as he aint having any of it prefers to sleep on me or oh!!


----------



## aileymouse

Lilly and ashley, hope it's today for you both!

I've got to be at hospital for 2.30. Paul is on his way home from work now. Will update you later x


----------



## hch

hugs ailey:hugs: i hope baby is in the right position :kiss:

just been to the park on the swings and i can tell you it definately does something! i have been getting immense pressure in my butt and i feel like my af is on her way! get swinging girls! 


how are you feeling lilly?! this is so exciting!

ashley have you got a ball to bounce on? might be worth having a bounce to keep things going :hugs: labour is so frustrating! 

lolley and strawberry lovely to hear from you :flower:


----------



## Starglow

They Say to do something nice on your due date. Well I could still go see Take That on Saturday. Wembley won't do anything for me to avoid me queuing or standing. How rubbish. The O2 were anazing when I was 7 months pregnant. Gonna keep trying. I could only go if I can avoid hours of standing. Mad I know. But my friends hubby will take my place if I can't go.


----------



## lilly77

hi everyone - not caught up on posts but just giving update..

Still contracting, timings are not exactly regular they're between 7-10 minutes apart lasting 35-45 seconds each. They're getting more painful though, can't talk through them anymore... Just had lunch with DH, mom and sister, had contraction while I was trying to order so embarrassing!!

There's a HUGE thunderstorm here, lightning and LOUD thunder!!

Just got home, DH is running me a bath (stupid hospital and their pools!! there's a problem with the pipes apparently. Labour ward has two pools I may as well just go there and skip the birth centre)

MW thinks i'll have baby tonight!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Starglow

Yay to mw thinking you'll have your baby tonight Lilly.. It's so exciting 

I'm seeing mine soon


----------



## Starglow

Waiting at doctors now. She's running 30 mins late boo! The waiting room is like a sauna but they have a fan going. Ouch I was all cool a few mins ago. Magazine reading time. I just wonder what's gonna happen. I bet nothing! I bet no sweep. Can't wait to hear baby girls heart beat tho.


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Just got home, few posts to catch up on! 

Lolley and strawbs great to hear from you, sorry you had it rough Lolley hope things are going well now to make up for it, Strawbs good luck getting Noah to settle in his basket.

Lilly good luck! Sounding promising lady! Hope the bath helps, bad luck all the pools are out of order :(

Ailey :hugs: hope mw is wrong or baby turns for you, hope scan goes well x 

Ashley oh no I hope your contractions return so frustrating for you.

Hch how bizarre would that be having induction on same day! Let's hope our babies come before like in the next two days :)

Itsy hope your monitoring goes well, mw didn't suggest booking in a hospital and I was stupid not to ask, I may call them tomorrow to ask

Starglow hope your mw appoint goes well and you get your sweep x


----------



## foxforce

Oh my mum is going into hospital this afternoon to have a procedure doing tomorrow urgently (stent in her neck to widen artery) to prevent having a stroke, she has had strokes previously and has had some TIA's (mini strokes) this last week ct scan showed her artery quite blocked in her neck, so she is in for 2 nights. Same hospital I'm booked in at, hopefully this will mean I'll go into labour now she is stuck there - sods law!


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi ladies, quick update. Had about an hour of rest then the contractions came back. And I lost my entire plug in one nasty lump lol OH is nervous, but helpful. Hopefully we will have our baby tonight!


----------



## foxforce

Just rang my mw team and I can't have a sweep before my induction :wacko: because of my shared care. The thing that's most annoying is that the consultant was happy for me to be mw led care as the mw referred me because of having cyst on one of my ovaries in the last year nothing major grrrr

Good news Ashley all positive! Good luck xx


----------



## aileymouse

Wow, it's all go today!

Good luck Lilly and Ashley. Anymore news from Itsy?

Lolley and strawberry, good to hear from you x

Back from the scan...
good news is she is head down.
Bad news is, I have too much fluid. I've got to go see the consultant on friday and see what she says. They wanted to admit me today but didn't, they decided to wait and see if the fluid levels go down on their own. If my waters go or I go into labour I have to go to the hospital asap.


----------



## hch

foxforce sorry you cant have sweep :( i wonder if you could ask what the risks are because you have a cyst? surely it would be better to have a sweep to see if you can get started rather then induction! 

good news Ashley :)


ailey great news baby is head down! i had to much fluid with my first even the week before i had him i still had to much! when i went into labour with him and they broke my waters i had hardly any!! have they said your measuring to big? hugs hun xxxx


----------



## foxforce

Oh Ailey good news she is head down, now we need your fluids to get down! They can't be so concerned if they are waiting until Friday for consultant, would have made you stay in otherwise. Let's hope baby girl puts in a appearance before then.


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I've just been catching up... today is such a busy day for everyone!!

Oooh Lilly, I'm so excited for you! Sounds like this is really it!! Thanks for keeping us updated... I can't wait to hear how things are going. Do you have to go in to the hospital/birthing centre when your contractions are a certain amount apart? Exciting!

Ashley- Glad your contractions are getting back on track! I can imagine it would be frustrating with a lack of sleep as well (and I know exactly how you feel about having your mom there!). Fingers crossed they get closer together!! I'll keep checking here for updates!

Ailey- great to hear that your LO isn't breech! They've been telling me I have a lot of "extra" fluid for several weeks (when they went yesterday, they made a scan at the hospital and said that by looking, they couldn't tell I'd lost any fluid at all... even though I'd soaked 2 towels!). Bump is feeling a lot softer now though. What are they going to do at your next appointment? Do they want to induce you?

Foxforce- sorry to hear they won't give you a sweep :( I'll keep my fingers crossed that things start on their own!


----------



## Itsychik

I just got back from my appointment as well... :cry:

I made a LONG post on the main board, but the consultant suggested I should consider a planned c-section tomorrow. I was not expecting this at all! They're concerned that due to LO's size his shoulders might get stuck... and they told DH and I all of the problems that could arise if that happens (including permanent nerve damage to LO in his shoulder/arm). DH is freaked out, and has pretty much been convinced that a c-section is the safer option...

They also said they could start the induction and see how things go. But now we're freaking out that if it gets to the pushing stage and THEN he gets stuck, there could be a ton of problems (like not enough oxygen to baby, broken bones, etc). :( I really don't want a c-section... and I REALLY don't want a _*planned*_ c-section! I feel like I want to at least know what the contractions feel like!

We have to decide what we're going to do tonight... and have to be at the hospital at 7am tomorrow for either an induction (and possible section) or a planned c-section... :(

I know Lolley had something similar... but do you ladies have any advice? I'm feeling a little lost...


----------



## foxforce

hch it seems like it's just standard procedure as you are under shared care they won't touch you, seems silly doesn't it especially when consultant wasn't concerned about my previous cyst it was mw being cautious.


----------



## foxforce

Oh Itsy this real his an eventful day :hugs: I think I would go for the section give what they have said, if they really believe there is a high chance of lo getting stuck, it would be best. I know a section would not be good but I think I would be so nervous if I were to go into normal labour then end up having emergency section, it would be quite stressful. 

I'm sure you will decide the right option for you and trust the experts in this situation. :flower:


----------



## aileymouse

Itsy, a big decision to make, difficult to know what to do for the best.

I've not measured big at all this pregnancy, I've been spot on for dates the whole time. 
I've googled and now I'm worried. They did suggest admitting me today for induction. But it may turn out that I will need an induction on friday, so we'll see.


----------



## hch

hugs itsy :( i think if they have said it would be safer to have c section then i would have it done , your baby will be safe and so will you :) hope you can decide what you would like to do xx


----------



## hch

dont google Ailey! it always brings up worse case scenerios! did they say they would perfer to do the induction on friday or asap?xxx


----------



## lilly77

just skimmed read - itsy hope everythings ok for you..
my pains are really painful now 5 mins apart we're about to go to hospital..
I'm really pissed off though I know it's no one's fault but birth centre and labour ward are really busy now I hope I even get a bed!!!! i'm really upset but trying to be positive.
If things are busy you give birth on triage which is just awful :-( :-(
Anyway anther pain coming up so gonna go will update later ladies
itsy thinking of you too honey xxxx


----------



## foxforce

Good luck Lilly hope you get a bed at your birth centre fx'd hope it all goes smoothly, soon you'll have little Ivy in your arms :cloud9: xx 

Ailey I agree with Hayley do not google, go on the hospitals advice


----------



## hch

good luck lilly! looking forward to hearing your news soon! xxx



foxforce such a shame you cant have sweep , i would see it as less intrusive then being induced as your are having a hormone put into you! hugs hun xxx


----------



## Starglow

Good luck Lilly. 

Itsy Hun. I think I'd be going for the planned section Hun. Why put yourself through the stress of the other option. 

Omg everything seems to be moving for everyone. I'll be here on my Tod at this rate. Lol

Back from midwife. She wouldn't do a sweep. Said she wants me to go naturally if possible. That sweeps play havoc with contractions and give you cramps. Every mw has a different opinion!

Booked in for a sweep next Friday 8th July ( so 5 days after due date) and induction 15th July the following Friday. Let you go 12 days over here. Omg. I hope I go into labour before any of that.


----------



## Starglow

I've read everyone's posts. It's getting hard to keep up!


----------



## Itsychik

Lilly-- good luck! I'll be thinking of you!!

Ashley- I hope things are going well for you hun!!

Thanks everyone for the advice. We've made up a list of questions to ask when we get there tomorrow (i.e. does the c-section have any risks to the baby?) and to see if the consultant on duty has any different advice (as Starglow mentioned, every mw/consultant has a different opinion!). Going to pack my bag for several additional days, since I'd have to stay 2 - 3 days if we have a c-section... I'm just glad I have the chance to be prepared for this beforehand!


----------



## aileymouse

hch they haven't said for definate it will be an induction yet. Just got to see what happens on friday.

Good luck Lilly. How exciting. can't wait to hear news!


----------



## Starglow

Sounds like a good plan itsy. Bit hey hun whatever you're going to meet your little baby really soon :) xxxx hugs


----------



## Ashley2189

Itsy, sorry for the tough decision you have to make. :hugs:

Lilly, im so jealous your contractions have progressed! Fingers crossed you get a bed.

My contractions refuse to remain regular, though they are quite painful. I dont have a ball to bounce on, but I did go on a really long walk. Didnt help, just made me more tired, sore, and swollen. Today would have been a great day for baby to come since OH had the day off, but I just dont think its going to happen. I think ill be waking up again at 2 am with contractions. Good thing is they havent stopped entirely today, and since I lost my plug I know the contractions are at least doing something to my cervix. Trying to stay positive!


----------



## Ashley2189

double post, sorry. been posting from my phone. :)


----------



## Starglow

My midwife told me that all those clary sage oils also play havok with contractions. Making them irregular and hard to identify when they're true contractions. That the oils make the contractions weak & strong and that they go on and on along with period like cramps. She advised to stay away from them And then when true contractions start you'll know cause they'll be strong and regular. 

She advised raspberry leaf tea ( this will make the contractions strong and consistent ) reflexology & aromatherapy massage by a maternity specialist. 

Also in the bath to put a towel in the bath with you and to Lay it over bump while contracting.... Sounds relaxing


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, my midwife recommended RLT today too. she said to get downing it!

I'm booked in next tuesday for a sweep if nothing happens before then.

Ahh what a day...I feel emotional exhausted. 

Tomorrow Amber has her induction day at school...my baby is growing up!


----------



## Ashley2189

hey, is there a difference between bloody show and mucus plug? i feel confused. what i had was a big glob of something, but it was all brown and i'm guessing is why i've been having brown discharge. i took a photo of it, if anyone can stomach looking at it.


----------



## lolley

lilly - good luck and hope you get a bed in the birthing centre :hugs:

Ashley - My plug with my 1st was just gross like others have said looked like jelly/snot stretchy like ewcm.

Itsy - i am going to be very honest so take from it what you want just remember everyone is different.....

my 1st born had whats called shoulder dystocia in other words he was too big for my pelvis. I got his head out and his shoulders were stuck. I ended up with an episotomy and a ventous delivery. A very long story i dont think anyone here needs to read at the moment, but luckily baby was born eventually but could of ended up with needing to have his shoulder broken It ended with me having postnatal depression and not bonding well with baby.
c-section as with every operation there are risks mainly to mom not so much for baby. I only had complications with me not baby in both of my sections and if i was had of been ok everything would of been much better. But the main thing is baby was born much safer and happy and i am able to bond as i should.
I asked my mom who was with my for my 1st born and has obviously seen me after both c-sections what her opinion is regards me trying for a vbac ( she has had 3 natural births) her response was... Kelly i would rather give birth to all my 3 again than see you go through what you did! That said it all to me.

I hope this helps, sorry it is long and i am not trying to influence you in anyway at all, just sharing my experience for you to think about. Hope everything goes well, good luck :hugs:


----------



## hch

ashley i will have a look for you! :) 

i stopped taking my rlt tablets cuz i ran out! i have the tea tho! im going to make myself a cuppa!


----------



## Ashley2189

hch said:


> ashley i will have a look for you! :)
> 
> i stopped taking my rlt tablets cuz i ran out! i have the tea tho! im going to make myself a cuppa!

https://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy14/broken_beauty19/plug/2011-06-28101620.jpg


----------



## hch

thats defo your plug hun it looks snotty and blood stained :) mine was a bit pinker but it looks the same :) xxxx


----------



## hch

if you type in google mucus plug it will show you some pics of it xxxxx


----------



## Ashley2189

thanks!


----------



## Itsychik

Ashley- mine looked similar as well (a little thinner/slightly more stringy). Woo hoo for good signs!


----------



## foxforce

Bloody show and mucus plug are the same :) as I looked this up the other day as confused. 

Starglow that's interesting about the clary sage, still drinking my RLT maybe should up my in take.


----------



## Starglow

I'm only having one cup a day of rlt and that's when I remember to. Think I'll start on two cups from 2moro. 

Been so lazy today. Feel like I need a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## lilly77

Just to let u guys know Ivy Claudine Star was born 657pm after just ONE hour in the hospital and no pain relief at all not even g&a!!! She's beautiful with loads of hair and I'm so in love. Will tell full birth story later xxxxx


----------



## rachyh1990

Congrats lilly hun xx


----------



## aileymouse

way to go lilly! what a punctual baby and super fast. Hope you are both doing well xxx


----------



## Starglow

Omg Lilly huge congrats. Awwww on your due date too x
Hope you're ok x


----------



## hch

Wow Lilly fantastic news , welcome to the world baby Ivy xxx


----------



## Starglow

Sorry had to cut that short as hubby turned up from the train flipping heck no pain relief at all. Cannot wait to hear your story. It's gonna be weird without you around here lots for a while. 

So happy for you. Hello baby ivy cupcake :) x


----------



## Itsychik

aww, Lilly!! CONGRATS! That's amazing! I can't wait to hear your story and see pics of Ivy.

Hope you're doing great!! thanks for letting us know :happydance:


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations lilly!


----------



## lolley

My goodness congratulations Lilly, hope you are both well.

Fantastic news to end the day :D


----------



## Itsychik

On my way to be induced...!!!

Hope you ladies have a great day :)


----------



## Starglow

Good luck itsy. Another cupcake will be here soon. Xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Good luck itsy. hope all goes well xx


----------



## hch

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Starglow

So here we are. Another day with itsy's little one on the way. Anyone else think it's their day too. Ashley's due date today i think. 

Hope Lilly is doing well with ivy.

All these little people joining us awwww. Major baby boom this June to august in Hampshire. 

I'm not up for flying about meeting people at all. I'm happy relaxing at home altho I need to get on with housework. Need some motivation. 

Anyone watch baby hospital last night about premature babies? Aw my heart just melts when I see the babies. Such gorgeous tiny people. 

So, what's everyone up to today? Xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Hi, nothing to report today :( feeling thoroughly fed up though and slightly worried about friday...
I'm not doing anything today, got to take Amber to her school induction later, but that's it. 
xx


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Many congrats Lilly, very fast birth wow well done! x :dance: Look forward to seeing little Ivy. 

Very best of luck Itsy hope it all goes well x :flower:

Nothing to report here, baby was very active last night to the point it was uncomfortable. We tried some :sex: this am hoping it help. 

Didn't watch baby hospital Starglow. Staying at home today until I can go visit mum at hospital, she has her procedure this am.


----------



## hch

hugs ailey im sure everything will be fine hun , im seriously fed up now too! got my sweep at 415! i hope she does it! i want her to say your waters are bulging if i give you a sweep your baby will fall out on my table! :haha: i think im changing the name im sick of everyone shortening it to olly and im sick of my family writing it everywhere ( can you tell im in mood) ! so just to double annoy everyone we are looking for new names , so far we have james and jacob! we are going through the names of people in the programme lost! jack was a joseph unti he was born and lee changed it to jack from lost! :haha: taking jack to the park when he has finished nursery! need to get out of the house as im climbing the walls!


----------



## hch

foxforce i hope your mum is ok xxxx


----------



## lolley

Good luck Itsy :hugs:

Lilly - hope you and Ivy are doing well :cloud9:

sending lots of ladour :dust: to everyone still waiting, hope you all have a great day :flower:


----------



## lolley

hch said:


> hugs ailey im sure everything will be fine hun , im seriously fed up now too! got my sweep at 415! i hope she does it! i want her to say your waters are bulging if i give you a sweep your baby will fall out on my table! :haha: i think im changing the name im sick of everyone shortening it to olly and im sick of my family writing it everywhere ( can you tell im in mood) ! so just to double annoy everyone we are looking for new names , so far we have james and jacob! we are going through the names of people in the programme lost! jack was a joseph unti he was born and lee changed it to jack from lost! :haha: taking jack to the park when he has finished nursery! need to get out of the house as im climbing the walls!

oh hun big :hugs:

how suprised would everyone be if you changed the name lol we were having Ethan if we had a boy but there are some fab names out there. Just make sure you are happy with your decission, it is your baby at the end of the day!


----------



## foxforce

Aw Ailey and Hayley hope your both feeling better soon and have good days. Are you going on the swings? 

Good luck with finding a new name also x


----------



## Starglow

Hummmmmmmmm I'm not feeling well :( feel all head achey and just generally off, a bit sick. Went back to bed after breakfast. 

Good luck with finding a new name hch x


----------



## Starglow

Made myself get showered to drop hubby off to the train. I'll fine back do a quick tidy and hopefully get some retail therapy in.


----------



## foxforce

Must be feeling better then Starglow, happy retail therapy, hope the sickness and headache stay away, keep up your fluids x

Just rang hospital to check how my mum was and they won't/can't say :wacko: said to call back at 2pm! It was an hours procedure and she wasnt having a general anaesthetic, lazy staff not prepared to call the recovery ward! Grrrr :growlmad: dad is calling at 12pm to try again.


----------



## hch

awww foxforce thats not good! why couldnt they just tell you! lazy gits! 

stargow hope your feeling better! 

hey lolley! miss you :D x


cant wait to see a pic of Ivy! come on lilly i want to see your gorgeous baby girl! xx


----------



## aileymouse

aww, foxforce, hope you hear about your mum soon.

hch, good luck with the sweep today.

I'm feeling a little sicky and crampy right about now, could do with not having to go out, but got no one else to take Amber to school...


----------



## Starglow

Aw foxforce hope your mum is ok Hun. 

Ailey hope it passes. 

I felt ikky for about 90 mins! 

Just chilling now and then I'm gonna freshen the place up. Maybe make some phone calls. I'll see how I am and hopefully get out and about


----------



## foxforce

Hayley hope you get your sweep, good luck.

My right foot and ankle has been swollen two days now, it's a bit better but not gone down overnight. Had it elevated above heart for 4 hours before bed, maybe it won't go until I've had bubs, don't like it though looks strange just one side! 

Think I have heartburn but feel icky I must say lol must be the day for it.


----------



## Itsychik

Foxforce- I hope you get some news soon about your mom! Has your dad had any luck?

Hch- good luck getting the name sorted, I can't Imagine how frustrating it must be to have everyone changing/shortening it. 

Ailey- I hope you're feeling better or that the crampy feeling turns into something productive!

Starglow- hope you're able to take it easy!

Lolley- good to see you here :) are you recovering well?

Any news from Ashley?

I had a talk with a different doctor this morning who advised that an induction should be fine. I've been on pitocin since 10am. But no progress so far! It's a bit unreal being here!


----------



## Starglow

That's good news itsy. Bet u feel more relieved. Xxxxxx


----------



## lolley

fab news Itsy :)

I am much better than i was thank you, had my stitches out yesterday.

I cant believe she is already a week old today everything seems to be whizzing by :(


----------



## Starglow

Wow where is the time going and happy birthday to you too xxx

So how are you getting on at home?


----------



## hch

awww lolley funny how time flies when they arrive! glad you are feeling better , happy birthday aswell! hope are you are being spoilt rotten! 


itsy i hope you start progressing soon! how exciting! the end is in sight x


----------



## foxforce

That's good news Itsy, hope things get going soon. My dad had no luck, he got the same nurse, I'm calling at 2pm now, we shall be saying something as it's not good when all you want to know is that the op has gone well and she's ok.

Wow has it been a week Lolley!? How time flies, Happy birthday :cake: have a good day x


----------



## aileymouse

Aww, itsy, hope everything is going well!

Just dropped Amber at school and I had had to park miles away up a huge hill and when I make it to the playground and no one lets me sit down on the benches... :growlmad:


----------



## foxforce

Lazy ignorant so and so's - how rude! Hope your ok Ailey x


----------



## hch

how rude Ailey! i was at the bus stop the other day and not one person let me sit down, the bus was 30 minutes late aswell! some people are just so rude!


----------



## hch

i need a nap but i want to watch 60 minute makeover! :lol:


----------



## lilly77

hi girls!
I haven't caught up on posts but thought i'd write quick version of my birth story while Ivy is sleeping.
I have only slept for one hour last night so can't believe i'm even here yet, back on BNB!

Well as you girls know I lost my plug yesterday morning.. was cramping throughout the morning then around 11am they started to get really quite painful, but weren't regular enough, about every 7-12 mins.
Liam decided to come home from work and we timed the contractions. They were getting stronger but not more regular, even at 4pm I had a break of 17 mins between them! I walked around A LOT (which really helped as pains were stronger when I did) even had lunch in crouch end and ice cream later!! I was contracting while ordering my meal, couldn't even speak to the waitress.

At about 5pm i felt i needed to go the hospital... was really painful in the cab and I started crying after one particularly bad one!!
Well, got to hosptial.... typical Birth centre was FULL, labour ward with pools fULL - I got examined in the Triage - can you believe I was already 5cm dilated!!! I was crying for epdiural at this stage, they wheeled me to labour ward as i couldn't walk, and i cant' tell you how my contractions just intensified after that point, I was wailing and screaming for pain relief!! Turns out I dilated extremley quickly and within 20 minutes felt like pushing, the anethitist came then but it was too late!! I was screaming for him to stay but they said I had to push the baby out. I hated the G&A as felt like it slowed down the labour and distracted me.. so i had NO pain relief whatsoever... I wasn't trying to be hero... I was really really panicking that i wasn't having any.. 

I arrived at triage at 5.40pm, got examined at 6pm and had Ivy at 6.57pm.

Very very very quick labour and i was in total shock and shaking.. I had a second degree tear unfortunatley and did have gas and air then which actually felt good. felt like they took ages to stitch me up too.

I've had no sleep because all the private rooms were full, plus birth centre - so i was stuck on the post natal ward full of cyring babies last night. My whole birth plan went up in smoke, i gave birth the total opposite of what i wanted but i'm really glad i got through it and actually feel very proud of myself!!! Even if it was hectic!

Ivy is latching on really well, my nipples are sooo sore already!!
Liam has posted a pic of me and ivy on FB, I'll post some here when i have time. She has TONS of hair and looks exactly like her daddy!!

Sorry turned out to be a long birth story!

And here's some labour luck and dust to all you cupcakes :dust:

I'll still be around addicted to BnB and our thread so will check in again soon and catch up on posts when I can

Love, Lilly xxxx


----------



## lilly77

oh i forgot to add she was back to back as well!! she came out head up! Midwives said i must have a very good pelvis for birth :haha: speaking of, i had two midwives and they were really really lovely.

also, like an idiot i forgot slippers, toothbrush and paste to take in to hospital - so remember you have those girls! I also forgot my pregnancy pillow which wouldve been amazing.

will post pics soon xxxx


----------



## Starglow

Thanks for posting Lilly. Awwwwww it does sound like it was hectic and you must be so tired. Can't believe the birthing unit and hospital were so busy. Hopefully you'll be home soon and settling in xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Awww Lilly, you have every right to be proud! I'll def see if I can find the pic on FB. Congrats! I hope your tears aren't too painful. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aileymouse

Aww, great to hear from you lilly! well done you! how much did Ivy weigh? xx


----------



## hch

Fab birth story Lilly you did fab! 


I'm sat waiting to be seen , I hope its good news!


----------



## strawberry19

aww lilly congrats hun how bloody quick was that!! hope you are feeling well sounds like your in shock of how quick it went!!

hope everyone else is well and we have some more summer cupcakes soon!!! sorry not been around alot havent been around much just sleep and eat and visitors!! had my postnatal check today all went well poor bub had heel prick test :( but hes put on weight which is good :D


----------



## foxforce

Well done Lilly you should be so proud! Hope your tear isn't too painful, sounded hectic but your such a brave lady managing without pain relief! 
Glad to hear she's feeding well but not that you are sore :( 

Can't wait to see a pic I'm sure she is beautiful :)


----------



## Starglow

What a day. I've pretty much been sleeping all day. Really feel rubbish. Taken paracetamol and having a rlt right now. Currently cooling the bedroom down so i can get out of this heat. 

I find it hard to leave housework. Can't bare leaving hoovering and tidying but no choice. Done a tiny bit while on the phone to my sister but that's it.

Hubby taking Monday off so we'll have a long weekend which is nice.
I can't believe how off I feel. It feels like I have a bug.:( 

Sorry a bit moany and a bit down today. I presume its just pregnancy homones as ive no reason to be down. I'll be fine. Usually I'm a happy bunny. 

Hope you're all ok.

Wish I had my own family around me right now. All live in Ireland :(


----------



## hch

wahooo i have fab news , 1 cm dilated, cervix is favourable baby is fully engaged and through the brim , she can feel his head he is right there ready to go just a case of waiting for him! next stretch and sweep is booked for wednesday and induction for the 9th july 8am as there was no room on the 7th and 8th! started having period type cramps but i think thats because i have been messed with below! but fingers crossed! be back later as im going to order curry xxx


----------



## Starglow

That's great news hch. Woohoooooo yay. Enjoy your curry xx


----------



## aileymouse

great news hayley!

hugs starglow! i'm having one of them days too xx


----------



## hch

hope your ok starglow hugshun xxx


----------



## foxforce

:hugs: Starglow hope you feel better now? We all have times we feel like that I have moments through the day. 

Hch fab news hopefully you won't need your next s&s! 

Just back from visiting mum, hope op went well she didn't get back to ward until 5pm, looks quite traumatic as she has draining tubes coming out of her neck but she should be so much better for this op so we have my dad staying with us while she is in hospital which could be upto a week. Dh has gone to cinema with his sons and brother to watch Transformers, only chance had to go before baby came and I wouldnt go to watch it!

Had few cramp feelings today but they are just uncomfortable not painful :( 

Itsy & Ashley how are you doing? Hope your both well and we have more cupcakes xx 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## lolley

fantastic birth story Lilly 

:hugs: starglow hope your feeling better soon

hch brilliant news :thumbup: get some :sex: to go with that curry :winkwink:

hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## hch

foxforce glad you got to see your mum, hope she gets better very soon x how are the cramps?

im timing my pains they are every 7 minutes BUT in between they have been some that have have been longer eg 17 minutes, then 14 minutes then i get aload which are 7 minutes in a row then they go back to being irregular again! 

itsy and ashley have gone very quiet i hope they are ok!


----------



## foxforce

Cramps have settled :( Hayley just bh's and baby moving. Sounds like your having a bit action let's hope it progresses! Remember Lilly's were irregular in her last few hours before giving birth :winkwink:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies, just wanted to let u know that our son, Bram Lucas, was born via emergency section at 1.29am on June 30th. 

Going to bed now but I'll post more in the morning!


----------



## lolley

Congratulations Itsy :) hope you are both well! Look forward to hearing from you soon. Take care and rest lots x


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations itsy!


----------



## Starglow

*From Ashley : 

 Hi girls, im having trouble connecting to bnb on my phone for some reason. I had my little girl today at 12:40 in the afternoon after laboring over 34 hours! She weighs 8 lbs, 13 oz!! She is huge!! I ended up with an episiotomy that ripped into a third degree laceration and needing a vacuum extractor. Theres just no way I could have gotten her out. We will be in hospital at least another day. Will post photos later. Still have not announced on fb so no wall comments please! Hope everyone is well. And someone can repost this on our thread for those who are not on fb.

..........Big congrats Ashley ,hope you're ok and recovering well xxx*


----------



## Starglow

And itsy ..... Congrats to you. Hope you are ok and also recovering. 

Big hugs xxx :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Morning....

Many congratulations to Itsy, hope it wasn't too stressful and not in too much pain/discomfort xx

And congratulations to Ashley! hope your not suffering too much also xx Speedy recovery to you both

I've been having some painful bh's since about 2am whether they are contractions I can't tell, don't seem painful enough :shrug: but they were lasting longer, they have eased off now anyway. I guess the chances of a June baby are very slim now :(

Hope the rest of you who's left, not many now, had a good restful sleep xx


----------



## Starglow

So babies born on the 28th, 29th & 30th June........ How fab!

Hch fox force, Ailey ?????????? You still here?

Thanks for your messages yesterday ...... Never got out of bed, still here. Still not feeling well...... Can add dizzy to the list now! Hubby is off to buy some yummy breakfast now.

4 of the 6 antenatal girls have had their babies now. 2 of us left, the other due the week after me. The first was ten days late, second was 3 weeks early, 3rd was two days late and the fourth was 12 days late!!!! Its down to me to be on time I think lol.......... I need some labour dust.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Crossed posts foxforce. Hi.....waving :) :flower:

My mw said the other day that real contractions come on strong and regular. But then from others have said that's not always the case is it?

Did you get any sleep?


----------



## Starglow

*

Some labour dust for us that our left........


Come on little babies xxx
*


----------



## foxforce

:wave: hey 

I did manage to sleep in between but was a late night as was wide awake so didn't go to bed until 1230am 

The pain is diff to bh's I've had best describe it as trapped wind/stomach cramps with hard bump radiating all over bump and lasting minutes but with pressure too at bottom of bump and in my bottom :wacko: As regular as maybe every 20 mins but wasn't really timing

It's hard as everyone copes so different to know isn't it, but I feel I'll know when it's for real as like some say they can't speak or move through them, here comes another .......

Did you sleep well? And how do you feel? xx


----------



## foxforce

Sorry you posted your still not well :hugs: hopefully that is a sign your body is getting ready, are you resting up today then? 

Thanks for the labour dust :)


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all!

Huge congrats to itsy and ashley!! 

Nothing report here, got backache, but nothing else. I'm kinda hoping tomorrow they will decide to induce me as I so fed up. I just sat and cried to Paul last night.

foxforce, things sound promising! and you too hayley xx


----------



## Starglow

Aw it sounds like the real thing then. Aw you could still have a June baby........

Awwwwwwww exciting.

It feels so empty on here x


----------



## Starglow

Hi Ailey........ I'd say our hormones are all over the place at the mo.

Yep foxforce I'll be resting up today. Hubby has to leave at 1130 and won't be back till 2am ( unless he needs to get home to me) so I'll go get breckie with him now. X


----------



## Starglow

So it's just hch to check in here then lol

I think it's just us four left. Eek.......

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## foxforce

Hey Ailey does sound lke hormones are erractic! 

Hmmm i wonder if hch is at hospital ...... 

I'm popping to Tesco's after breakie mum wants some bits then going to go visit her for 3 when it opens for visitors.

My eyes are so sore and puffy with hay fever grrr ankle swelling is down on the plus side :)


----------



## hch

Congrats itsy and ashley! 


seriously fed up now, pains have stopped just got back ache now! I know I'm going to be the last one!

starglow please get checked out , my mw said yesterday any signs of dizziness , headaches etc need looking at to rule out high blood pressure xxx


Ailey I'm feel the same , I hope you get some answers 2moro


foxforce the pains sound like good news! hope this is it for you x 


be back later as I'm on my phone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Aw hope your mum is ok. Gosh 3 is late for visiting hours! Take it easy, glad your swelling has decreased.


----------



## Starglow

Ah there you are hch...... My blood pressure was actually low and mw was happy with it. If I'm feeling absolutely dreadful I'd be calling the hospital. Wish I could go for a walk or shopping.. Anyway enough of my moaning.


----------



## lolley

Congratulations Ashley, hope you are both well :)

Morning ladies,

I sent labour dust yesterday so here is a double helping for today
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Starglow if you dont feel anybetter later today like hch said please call just to ask if everything is ok

Fox sounds like real contractions to me hope they keep going for you

Ailey and HCH sorry your both feeling down you have come through the longest wont be long now keep :). :hugs:


----------



## aileymouse

Back pain is steppping up a notch now. Am getting tightenings. 

Got to take Amber to nursery, so will see how I am after then.

I was told to go straight to hospital if things started cos of the excess fluid, but I don't want to call my mum and Paul home for no reason... :/

hch, hugs! Hope it's soon for you xxx


----------



## foxforce

Thanks for the well wishes for my mum by the way :) 

Yes 3 is late, it's a ward where they are operating on everyone I think that is why, it's 3-8pm. 

Get your legs elevates Starglow if your bp is low and your dizzy, take it easy - no housework :winkwink:

Right just off to Tesco's then going to wash my hair in case things progress for me, I doubt it though!

Ooo Ailey fx'd best give em a call, and hch don't get too down I'm sure your not far away from what your mw said yesterday.


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhhh Ailey.......fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## hch

how you feeling Ailey? xxx


----------



## aileymouse

I'm back, just had a tidy around the the house, and now having a cup fo RLT.

Back pain does seem to come in waves and I've been for a number 2 twice this morning (sorry) also feeling nauseous....text paul and my mum told them to keep their phones on them just incase things progress.

Ohh pressure in my bum!!


----------



## hch

:winkwink: pressure in bum is good! hope this is it for you! x


i suppose the end is sight for me so im going to start the count down! 9 days to go!!!:cry:


----------



## Starglow

Oh lol foxforce! While I had some energy I've had a shower and done some housework. Feels good to get it done. Hubby off soon and I'm ready to chill out with feet up. Watching a serious lot of property programmes lol. I find it hard to relax when typeface needs a freshen up. Can't ask hubby as he's about to do a 15!hour work day. Poor thing.

Gotta wait In for a delivery today anyway so I'll use it as an excuse to stay in and chill out. Then if I'm up to it tomorrow I'll get out and about. Xxxxxxx


Hugs everyone x


----------



## foxforce

Sounds good Ailey, I'm still getting some bh's regular not lasting as long with bum pressure too. Got some rlt here too :) then off to wash hair.

I can't do day time tv I have music on now, usually radio but dh has figured out the mac will stream music from the mac to the surround sound wirelessly.


----------



## Starglow

That's a good idea hch..... Although my induction date is July 15th......... 15 days away omg!!!!!!! that's ages . Funny how when we were all first pregnant we're counting months and weeks , now it's days. We're so close really... Suppose we need to remember that lol

Had music on all morning... Crappy tv time now...although it's on in the background as I'm usually online or doodling on my iPad arty thing. 

Ooooohhh who's gonna be next x


----------



## lilly77

wow huge congrats itsy and ashley!!! :yipee: am typing one handed as only time i have when ivy is feeding. i better update the 1st pg and thread title... did ashley give birth on her due date too?
not long to go now for the rest of u girls! im checking back all the time for news!

Ivy weighed 7lb 10, here are some pics that my mum took right after delivery. one i took just today on my phone.

enjoy your free time before baby comes girls... me and dh are shattered!! also i forgot how sore bf can be at first but ivy just loves it. i am so in love with her shes such a munchkin. she looks just like her daddy! my birth was so fast i nearly gave birth in the dress i was wearing that day.. ripped it off before pushing as i was so hot so ended up in my bra and nothing else lol

cant wait to see the rest of the summer cupcake babies am rooting for u all to have good and easy labours!! xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







P1070250.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8









P1070251.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 13









IMG-20110630-00502.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lolley

Lilly - she is abso;utely gorgeous :) I though Amelia had lots of hair but Ivy is ready for headbands now lol.

well done hun x


----------



## aileymouse

Aww lilly, Ivy is gorgeous!

I'm in pain, but I don't think it is labour..I don't know. There seems nothing to time. baby is really active and the movements really hurt and the poking on the cervix is painful. Back is still hurting. :(


----------



## Starglow

Awwwwwwwwwwwww lilly...... How cute is Ivy and omg how can you look that good after giving birth! Shame the breast feeding is hurting so much...... Have you got cream for cracked nipples? 

Thanks for posting and the gorgeous pics xxxxxx. She's a dote x


----------



## lilly77

ailey keep moving!! i walked up hills, bounced on ball etc.. i really thought was false alarm when contractions slowed down but then they intensified in pain when i kept active>
good luck you girls!!

thanks lolley, i knows she's a little monkey!! happy birthday for the other day btw!!xx


----------



## foxforce

Lilly Ivy is beautiful and you look great too! :) have you got some lasinoh cream?

Same here Ailey when I sit they slow down, was timing them and they vary from 7 mins to 13 mins all lasting a min but they are not so bad I can just about walk through them. Keep moving then I guess. I keep thinking it's a false alarm.


----------



## Starglow

So Ailey & foxforce next probably. I've really gotta be patient lol.


----------



## foxforce

I'm not getting hopes up as I know others had this then nothing for days. Just doing some ironing before we go to hospital, they definitely are more frequent when your active.


----------



## Starglow

Well good luck with your mum. 

Baby is having a quiet day today. 

Looks like it's gonna storm here soon! X


----------



## lilly77

Yes i've got some nipple cream.. been putting it on. she wants to feed ALL the time! so sore.
Ivy's asleep now so I can type properly..

I look really tired and drained now... really pale! and I feel so squishy too. Kai's like 'mummy why do you still look like you have a baby in there?' ER THANKS Kai!! Trust an 8 yr old to not beat around the bush lol
Stitches don't feel too bad but i do feel very delicate down there.
Don't lose heart girls, I really got discouraged as I thought I was having false labour. My contractions weren't regular at all. I only went to the hospital because they were painful but they weren't like 5 mins apart. Some I'd have 3 mins apart then I wouldn't have one for 12 mins so I was very confused.
I also should mention I kept my reflexology appiontment that morning to 'bring on labour' and I was taking my homeopathy remedies (gelsium) to strenghten contractions throughout the day.. don't know if they had any impact but it can't hurt to try!


----------



## aileymouse

Just had a mad blitz on the house. Trying to keep active, but it's not help, I just ache now. Still getting tightenings, but no worse that what I have had on other days. Been sat on my ball too...

I'm kinda pinning my hopes on being induced tomorrow...I doubt it though :(


----------



## hch

awww lilly, Ivy is beautiful! and well done you! you did fab! 

Ailey i know what you mean about the cervix pain , its driving me up the bloody wall! stops me in my tracks! baby is moving loads and it hurts so bad!!!! 

foxforce hope the pains continue for you!


im going on my ball! my bhs are so god damn tight that i cant get of the chair at the minute so will move when it goes! just sent Lee out for angel delight ! i havent stopped moaning about it all day! poor man! he is being very patient with me!


----------



## Starglow

Ooohhhh bh just started up. It's been a while. So weird when your bump goes rock solid isn't it.


----------



## Starglow

Just remembered One Born Every Minute USA is on tonight. Fab !!!!


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Still having these pains/tightenings don't know what to call them, first time I've ever had them do long, over 14 hours on and off but no more than 30 mins without them, they have more painful as need to moan when it starts and it makes me go hot. 

My mum is well, the drain has been removed and looks like she may be anle to go home tomorrow, the neck is still numb though so I think she may be in pain when that wears off. Making some tea then back to hospital :) 

Hope everyone's pains/bh's continue and develop maybe we can all finish off and our babies together on same day fx'd xx


----------



## aileymouse

glad your mum is doing well foxforce :D

Starglow, I'm looking forward to one born every minute too.

Eurgh...I have a horrible cold and hayfever. Feel rubbish...


----------



## Starglow

Ailey. One of the symptoms of labour coming on is flu like symptoms. :) maybe maybe :) 
Sending hugs 

I'm in bed all cosy. Having to wee So much!!!! What an effort. 

So it looks like the four of us are having July babies unless there's an extremely speedy birth before midnight. :)


----------



## aileymouse

I hope so starglow, but Paul has suffered with a cold this past week too :(


----------



## Starglow

Lol He's just having sympathy pregnancy symptoms hehe. Yay obem


----------



## hch

oh my gosh! that shoulder dystocia birth was traumatising! glad that everything was ok in the end! 


Ailey hope you feel better and 2moro goes ok for you x


starglow weeing is such an effort when your in bed! i cant wait to sleep and not wake to need a wee!


----------



## hch

foxforce glad your mum is doing good :D x


----------



## Starglow

Aw itsy put her baby pic up on fb. He's very cute! 

That shoulder thing was awful. I was pushing with her! I do love that programme tho. 

How r u feeling hch? 

All still here tonight. We need more labour dust. Let's see what tomorrow brings c
X


----------



## hch

im ok still having irregular bhs! we have 2 hours left of june! looks like we are having july babies girls! x


----------



## Starglow

Yep just the four of us and July babies. Even more summery than June.


----------



## aileymouse

Arghhh....I have the worst trapped wind, I was crying out in pain earlier. Been glugging the peptac but it's not done much.

Sat on my ball, but that just gives me backache. Still got BH's that really hurt with the trapped wind. 

Woe is me....

Hurray for july... :-/


----------



## Starglow

Aw Ailey you've had a tough day hun. Bouncing on a ball!!!!! I couldn't imagine being anywhere but bed right now. Heartburn has been back the last few nights.


----------



## foxforce

I'm still here, still getting contractions but they have gone from every 5-10 mins lasting a min to every 15 min lasting 90secs and more painful! Irregular 
Phoned hospital they said to take co-coda mol and wait for 3 contractions in 10 mins lasting a min. Grr last one came after 5 mins lasted a min. Oh and I think I had some bloody show in the shower too. 

Ailey hope you feel better - I feel you as I have terrible hay fever, good luck for tomorrow. 

Hope Starglow and Hayley have some positive movement, I'm still thinking this could all fizzle out for me.... Fx'd as feeling nervous!


----------



## Starglow

Foxforce this is great!!!! That's what my mw said 3 in 10 mins to be going to the hospital if I can last that long. Good luck tonight honey. 

Ps I've had the most itchy back this week. Ouch!


----------



## foxforce

Thanks I have a feeling it's going to be a long night! I can't sit or lie down through these have to walk about. They started coming every 3-5min so spoke to them and they said to stay at home until I can't cope with the pain no more, spoke to a lovely sister :) now they have gone back to 7-10 mins lol

Get your hubby to moisturise/massage your back Starglow :D


----------



## Starglow

Yay so exciting. This is it another baby cupcake any time now. Good luck xxx


----------



## hch

Messages from foxforce

Can't get on b&b , in hospital, probably have baby today , not in own hospital as full but kept in as in early labour


Given morphine, contractions quick and painful , fully effaced but only 1cm @ 230 morphine not lasting long 

Good luck foxforce thinking of you x


----------



## lolley

Good luck foxforce :flower:


----------



## aileymouse

Just come on to update you all on foxforce, but hayley has beaten me to it! Good luck! xx

Nothing to report here, off to hospital in a bit, will let you know how it goes.

Was in sooo much pain with the trapped wind last night, it was worse than labour pains! 
All ok now. Been awake since 6.20am....


----------



## Starglow

I read this at some point in my sleep last night. Thanks for the update. Great news about foxforce. I wonder how she's getting on. 

1 down (most likely) 3 to go lol

Still sleepy. Back Soon x


----------



## hch

Hope all goes well Ailey xx


----------



## lilly77

Good luck Foxforce!! thinking of you today..

ahh July babies for the rest of the cupcakes! I'm a July baby;-)

Saw Itsy's baby photo on FB, omg how cute is he!!

Anyone know how Ashley is? 

I can't wait to start the Baby Club thread - I'm feeling more human and Ivy sleeps like an ANGEL so i have time to be online... (so different from Kai as a baby thank god!!)

Ailey where is it again? I'll start the thread title the same as this one, summer cupcakes. Then once we have our babies we can be over there discussing sore nipples, nappies and sleepless nights!! I've already been on the breastfeeding bit needing help. Think my milk is coming in today, boobs are mahoosive.

Thinking of you also Ailey Hch and Starglow!! not long now girls! Fox I'll be checking back today for news on you!

xx


----------



## Starglow

Lovely to hear from you Lilly. I can get breast feeding support from the NCT course I did but we can also get free nhs help. Do u know where your local breast feeding support is? It's usually a drop in clinic. 

So hch & Ailey what are your plans today? Think I'm gonna go to homebase and get some garden chair recliners. May pop into some other shops too While im up to it. It's gonna be sunny this weekend. Hubby has Monday off so we've a long weekend together. 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## hch

i have a meeting at the school at 1pm and then im taking the boys to the woods for a long long walk!!! lets see if i can walk him out! 



lilly ivy sounds adorable! glad she is an angel for you :D x


no news on foxforce will update when she leaves a massage x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hch. Love to know how she is. 

Long walk sounds good. 

I get waves of energy. It comes & goes and when it's up it's not lasting long at all. I'm looking forward to not seeing venturing out to a shop as a big deal lol. 

Can't believe it's July! 

Are you both get pestered about your due dates? I'm not at all which is great. Altho we'll see this weekend. Hubby keeps asking her when She's coming out lol. Starting to make plans for next week with girlie coffee's etc. I've had a very calm week which I must have needed but I've got start busying myself x


----------



## aileymouse

Back from my appointment.

All is well with baby. Fluid is not excessive, so it's just waiting now!!


----------



## hch

thats good news Ailey! hopefully we will have our babies very soon! xx


----------



## lolley

Ladies i have had to come on and say Look at my new signature...
Amelia's ticker is a cupcake lol :haha:
now just to try and change my avatar piccy as it usually doesn't let me :(


hope you are all ok, loving the facebook status today Hayley and Ailey there fab :)


----------



## Starglow

Great Ailey. 


I just treated myself to new perfume. I'd run out awwwww it's a Marc Jacobs one but came with a really cool free bag. Lol it's the little things. 

Feel better today. Nice to have been out and hubby home early evening instead of late night. Gonna make the most of the quiet this afternoon.


----------



## Starglow

Lolley I've already been looking at the baby tickers lol. 

Every time I see anything cupcake I think of this thread lol


----------



## lolley

oooo starglow nice to have new perfume :)

I love it, she is yet to wear her cupcake t shirt i brought i will post a piccy when she does. I saw a highchair with cupcakes on and thought it was a must later on lol

Lilly glad you are doing well and Ivy sounds perfect :) I saw the pic Itsy put up on facebook he is so munchable and strawberry has new photo's on today too.


----------



## Starglow

We should all snap our babies in a cupcake top. Send them to me and I'll put them all together in the same photo! How funny would that be!


----------



## aileymouse

Starglow, glad you are feeling better today.

Sorry for brief post earlier was just a quickie as I was busy.

But yeah, so everything is ok, no abnormalities with baby, fluid is no longer excessive and baby's estimated weight is 7lb 10oz.

Just a case of waiting a little longer. Slightly fed up, but at least it was good news and baby is all ok.

Amber is staying at her Nannas today so Paul and I have tonight and tomorrow to ourselves. Bliss. Nice long walk tomorrow I think. 

I *WILL *have my baby this weekend.

Oooh, think I might be losing some of my plug, had a little green snotty discharge this morning... :sex: tonight ;)


----------



## Starglow

Good about the plug Hun and that you and hubby have some time together. 

I think I've been losing some plug but it's White snot like ( gross)!!!!

Hubby is now working on Sunday over time which equals 3 days off when he wants to take it. Adding to the bank holiday weekend he has off in august , he could have the whole week off. So it's worth it. Better make a plan to keep busy. 

Mil sent 5 hand knitted cardi's over from her neighbour. Currently in the washing machine. They're really sweet! 

How many baby outfits have u packed for the hospital?


----------



## lilly77

hi girls just want to check... 
If we have a new thread do we have to be in the Lounge Area - Groups and Discussions - Baby and Parenting? I guess we could keep this thread in here though too...?

What do you think?

PS lolley LOVE your avatar Amelia is gorgeous!! and Strawberry's pics are adorable too


----------



## lilly77

star and ailey fx'd for you both!!xx


----------



## Starglow

Yes Lilly probably safer to be in that section in groups. I'd say if we had a group thread in baby club we'd be kicked out. Ooh exciting. 

Hun how many baby outfits did u end up needing at the hospital? 

....,, 
We've decided we're off out for an Indian tonight yum. Haven't had it in ages and we love Indian.


----------



## Starglow

Just looked at the groups section - baby & parenting. Looks like the perfect place for us. 

No harm in setting up the thread hun. Ailey, Hch and myself will be with you soon. Speaking for myself I'm happy to hear how you're all getting on as it's all a big help do I'm sure we'll be posting there anyway. Makes sense. Xxx

No news from foxforce yet?


----------



## lilly77

well we only used up 1 babygro! had her at 7pm and left the next day at midday. After the birth she was on me for an hour before getting her cord cut and weighed etc.. and she was in a blanket and nappy til about 11pm - it was very hot in the hospital.
So she only had one sleepsuit, she was sleeping when we left the next day so didn't want to wake her and change her, plus it wasn't dirty.
i did use a lot of maternity pads though.. so take plenty of those; and the disposable knickers were a VERY good buy. To air my stitches i am still wearing them at night, i may even go buy more! If anything take more stuff for yourself, i went through all my nighties as kept bleeding on them. Dark ones are a winner!
Had to send liam out today to buy more cotton wool, nursing pads and Lansinoh nipple cream as the other nipple cream i had just didn't cut it. I was unprepared at how sore my nipples were even after just a few hours of her latching on!


----------



## lilly77

ooh we cross posted hun.. i'm also waiting to hear re Foxforce!

Will set the thread up sometime today or tmrw. yay!! xx


----------



## aileymouse

I've got 3 outfits for baby for hospital. All sleepsuits.
I have some gorgeous hand knitted cardies been given to me :)

Foxforce sent me a tweet. She is still going bless her, she's had an epidural and is currently calm xxx


----------



## Starglow

Oh wow poor Foxforce! That's so long! Oh dear. 

I just think the silly midwife at the hospital (not mine) suggesting we need 7 outfits for 24 hours in hospital is just rediculous! So I'll bring 3 and leave the others in easy reach for hubby to collect if needed. She was such an indiot. Everything she said on the nhs antenatal was rediculous. Thanks girls. 

Xxxxx Lilly sore nipples seems so common. Boo


----------



## lilly77

hi girls the new thread is UP!!! Please come over and say hi so i'm not the only one posting like a loser lol :haha:

It's in the Lounge Area - Groups & Discussions - Baby & Parenting...

here's the link...

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...akes-june-july-2011-mummies.html#post11468197

See you over there cupcakes! xx


----------



## hch

awwww lilly i want to be there now! :( having some niggles! am charging up the mp3 player as i feel like something is going to happen! although i know not to get my hopes up! keep feeling like i need the toilet but nothing happening in that department! period aches and also back ache! OH started to panick as he thinks this is it! but nothing definate! had some really tight bhs aswell! went for my walk and also went on the swings! my sister is on standby! 


i hope foxforce is ok! maybe baby is here by now! how exciting! 3 of us left! 

how are you ashley and ailey? xxxx


----------



## aileymouse

thought you'd been quiet today hayley! Hope something starts for you.

I've been getting some painful braxton hicks today, baby is more wriggly than ever. I'll still be here this time next week :(


----------



## hch

> I'll still be here this time next week


i dont like getting my hopes up , but i reckon i will aswell! these babies are really teasing us! sometimes i wish i knew what i could do to make him appear! but like everyone says he will come when he is ready! i hate that saying! :lol:


----------



## lilly77

hope your babies come soon, this weekend I'm hoping!! Who's going to have the 4th July baby I wonder :winkwink:

Have any of you got induction dates, more sweeps etc yet?

I think I remember Starglow mentioning the 15th July...

Soon as you girls have your babies we'll see you over in the other thread, but i'll be checking back here all the time for updates! xx


----------



## hch

9th july for my induction! got another sweep on wednesday! xxxx


----------



## aileymouse

I have a sweep booked for 5th. x


----------



## Starglow

Yeah sweep 8th July ( only offered one here ) & induction 15th July!


----------



## Starglow

Look at the three of us lol!!!!! Feel like we're coming last in a race. So silly tho lol. W our babies are coming any time now xxxxxx


----------



## hch

my gosh i just laughed so much i actually think im in labour! my mum was on the news and we are all big gavin and stacey fans and it was exactly like when mick was on the news! hilarious!


----------



## Starglow

Ah funny!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I just spent a bit of time trying to catch up to the posts... it's definitely getting quieter on here :)

First of all-- good luck Foxforce!!! I'll be thinking of you! How exciting that another cupcake is on their way. Does anyone know how long she's been in labour so far...?

Ailey- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you THIS WEEKEND!! Hch and Starglow as well! Girls, you're so close!!!

Lilly & Lolley- glad to hear things are going well with you :) Lilly, thanks for making the new thread! I will definitely be joining you there!

I'm still in the hospital and will be until Sunday or Monday (fingers crossed for Sunday!). Although recovery from the section is more uncomfortable than I expected (got up to walk today for the first time since the birth, and it's quite painful). Ah well... I'm going to write a full birth story soon and will copy the link here when I post it on the main board... Bram is a really sweet baby and I keep looking at him thinking how weird it is that he's actually mine! Breastfeeding isn't going that great, but I was warned that it might take longer to get things going after a c-section, so we'll keep working on that.

I'm going to sleep (Bram woke up this morning at 3am and we were pretty much awake for the rest of the night) so I'm going to try and sleep while I can :)

I'll check back soon! Good luck and fx'd for Starglow, hch, Ailey, and Foxforce!!

ps. Below is the pic of Bram that I have on FB, just in case anyone hasn't seen it yet :) He's adorable! (not that I'm biased... :winkwink: )


----------



## lolley

Hi itsy, good to hear from you :)
Glad you are both doing well. Take your time doing things recovery isn't easy after a section but it does get better x


----------



## aileymouse

Itsy, Bram is gorgeous! Take it easy, hope recovery is ok xx

Another day of being pregnant....yay!


----------



## hch

Look after yourself itsy :) bram is gorgeous well done x 

Another day being pregnant here too! So annoyed as I was having contractions all night and they were painful, went to bed thinking this was it but nothing, taking the boys on a picnic and doing some walking today! Maybe it will start up again. :( x


----------



## Starglow

Hi Girls. 

I slept well which is great altho omg I'm weeing so much. 

Hch how disappointing for you!

I'm meeting a friend later ( typical she's coming when my hubby is here and not when I've been on my own all week when she said she was coming!) but I'd say it'll be a quick coffee at mine or in town. It's the one who hasnt really has much to do with me since i became pregnant. Went from 3 times a week to 3 times in 10 months. Any hooo that happens sometimes. I'm very lucky really with my friends. 

Other than that a nice day with hubby and need to buy a friends newborn a pressie. 

I feel like I should be bouncing on a ball and trying everything to go into labour and I'm. Im not doing anything!


----------



## aileymouse

Happy due date starglow! have a good day xx


----------



## lilly77

happy due date starglow!!:yipee:

itsy bram is beautiful! yay see you over on the other thread! i'm finding BF a challenge too.. youre not alone. i know that having a c-section can make it harder though. you"ll get there!

anyone heard from fox ? xxx


----------



## Starglow

Thanks. :) 

I was thinking about foxforce too. Hope she and baby are ok. 

....,,,,,

Ps...... I'm getting a fair amount of thick-ish White discharge. I know amniotic fluid is more watery, could it be plug? Any one else having this?


----------



## hch

Tweet from foxforce


Baby Eliza born 2nd July 0238 7lbs 5oz

Huge Congrats hun can't wait to.see a pic xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolley

Yay congratulations foxforce hope you are both well, looking forwards to seeing the lillte lovely :)


----------



## lilly77

wow massive congrats Foxforce and another girl cupcake!!!!!! Yay can't wait for pics and birth story!!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Aww congrats! A baby girl xx

urgh, BH's again, but serious pressure in my bum.

Going out for dinner tonight.


----------



## Starglow

Yay to foxforce. Big congratulations. Wow that was a long labour!

Well my delightful friend messed me around completely. Let's meet at 1300. Then she's having lunch with oh, meet at 1400 for coffee, then delayed in traffic and have to see her other halves grown up son playing a gig at 2 30. Then it's I'll keep in touch , then a phone call to say she can meet me now!!!! So I rushed into town (hubby wasn't happy) and she literally gave me 20 mins!!!!! Pathetic. Not gonna fall out With her but I'm not making any effort any more. I have really good friends and also new friends with new babies. I can't be brought down by people like her any more. What a crap friend! Been through so much with her and she barely remembers I've even having a child. Asks a few trophy questions and that's it. Rant. Sorry I didn't want to get upset but it's hard not to. Anyway enough. 

I've now sorted my hospital stuff. I have a squishy over night bag with what baby & I need just for labour & after birth. Then my small case with extra stuff for day two on. Something productive done at least. I got a baby pressie while I was in town do it wasn't a wasted trip. 
Im craving bom bay mix..... Local didn't have any. Gonna c later if it came in on their delivery.


----------



## Starglow

Aw Ashley's photo's ate adorable on fb :) yay. 

Great news we'll have our new car within two weeks. It's coming 2 months early. So pleased we'll have it for the summer and all airport trips to and from the airport collecting family. Nice new car to house our nice new baby :)


----------



## hch

Don't know what is wrong with me, just keep crying out the blue for no reason, baby is laying on a nerve again and its making my leg go into spasm! I need to snap out of it as I could be like this for another week! :(


Sorry to hear about your friend ashley, that really was very unfair of her to treat you like that , I hope your ok x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. Aw that nerve thing sounds painful! No wonder youre upset. Can u treat yourself to something nice? 

Just had yum BBQ and now watching a film. I feel better focusing on my new life and how happy I am instead of that friend. Ive given her loads of chances. Just not doing it any more.


----------



## aileymouse

Hugs hch! 

Starglow, how annoying of your friend.

Just had dinner out, my dad treated us. Was lovely. Got Amber back too, was missing her loads, she had a lovely time with her nanna and randadad :)

I'm seriously uncomfortable. Fat swollen legs and feet, aching back and braxton hicks. great stuff!


----------



## aileymouse

bugger, just checked, I don't see the midwife until weds! Another day of waiting for a sweep!


----------



## Starglow

Aw nice to have Amber back Ailey. 

Hope you're feeling better hch. 

Yeah I'm disappointed with my friend. She probably has no idea she's even upset me. But there's just no point in saying anything. Thank goodness I've made new local friends. 

It's strange being at due date isn't it. Makes me a bit anxious bit just have to relax and take it a day at a time.


----------



## Starglow

Oh hubby has just put on fb ..... I planted my seed 40 weeks ago now where is my baby! 

LOL no chance of a quiet due date weekend now. Her real due date is only tomorrow but it would need to be a fast labour. 

I cant wait to be rubbing my clary sage oil mixture into my bump and back when contractions start.

I tested out the tens machine too.... It's pretty good.

Hope youre both ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations to foxforce and Ashley!


----------



## Starglow

Morning ladies. Are we still 3? Hope you're both ok. Sending hugs. 

Mamafrica, how r u getting on?

Slept great. Awake early due to hubby going off to work. Great fun last night when I discovered the tv remote in our bedroom now turns the cot musical mobile on lol! Can't find which button turns it off tho lol. 

So another relaxed day for me. May pop out for a few bits. Need hospital snacks - don't know what to get. I'll have a look. Plus a few phone call catch up's. 

Other than bh's as usual last night ..... Nothing. Beginning to think she's settling in for a while yet :( 

Sending labour vibes out xxxx


----------



## aileymouse

Morning!

Mama afrika, how are you and Naomi getting on? 

Still bloody here :(


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Catching up on a few of the last posts...

Starglow- I'm really sorry to hear about your friend. It's always upsetting when a friend lets you down like that, but especially now she should really be there for you. Glad you have some new friends and the ladies in your nhs (sp?) class to be there for you.

Also funny that your TV remote turns on the cot mobile! I didn't even know that was possible!

hch- lots of :hugs: to you. I was pretty emotional in the last few days (really the only time in the entire pregnancy) and I know how it can feel. I hope you're feeling better today.

Ailey- I keep checking for updates from you! I really hope baby gets things going soon... it's got to be any day now! Sending lots of labour dust your way.

Has anyone heard from Foxforce or Ashley? I saw on Ashley's fb that she's having a slow recovery (after a 34 hour labour! wow!) Just wondering if she's doing okay...

Re: snacks for hospital-- I suggest avoiding anything with a really strong scent! DH brought a couple things (including chips and dip) but even the smell of the coffee he was drinking made me nauseous.

hope you all have a great Sunday!


----------



## Starglow

Thanks for the advice Hun. 

Yeah foxforce had her baby 2nd July at 2am ish. I think it's posted a page back if you want to check. 

Totally relaxed day. Lovely! Well I've made plans with friends next week for tues , Thurs and Friday. Hope i don't have to keep them lol. Come on baby. X


----------



## Starglow

Still no signs. Not a thing!!! Some people start labour with no signs tho so not giving up hope. 

Ailey & Hch any news?


----------



## Starglow

Made a tomato pasta type dinner with garlic bread..... Not at all hungry tho. And oh dear if I do go into labour I'll stink the place out with garlic breath. 

Finally been bouncing on my ball!


----------



## foxforce

Hey ladies quick post, still bit busy here, tired first decent sleep in 3 days last night for 7 hours! 

Haven't had chance to catch up on posts but seems like no one else has gone into labour? 

I had a 48 hour length of labour in total can count active labour as from when I was 4 cm dilated as 13 hours :shrug: tiring totally little Eliza did not want to see the world at all, I progressed really slowly to 4cm and after just over an hour pushing her she could not get out they went to get dr and they used forceps to deliver her :cry: which still took some time I also needed to be cut :( which is the most uncomfortable thing at the moment I think from that and the forceps. 

I will do a full story for you when I know I have time this week. 

She started to feed fine but today she hasn't taken much at all and just wants to sleep, she has a touch of jaundice which mw who visited today said to try keep her in bright light not direct sunlight to help with. She is a little star who is being spoiled already by family. 

I will get a pic up of the laptop when i get on again, as I cant post from iPad.

I really hope you ladies waiting hch, Ailey and Starglow get to meet your babies very soon, and although my labour was quite traumatic at times I really think I would do it again, main reason being my pelvic area is quite small so made it hard for her to come into the world.

I really do recommend the epidural too :thumbup: I had to have it topped up 4 times lol but it is excellent :D 

I didn't use the clary sage either as my contractions were thick and fast even in early stages and when I got it out the smell made me nauseous, could have been the dia-morhine though but it put me off. 
Only thing I ate was toast throughout until I left hospital last night couldn't stomach anything else.

Good luck if you do go into labour before I get back on, hope it goes well....oh she's waking and I need to feed her.....

I'll be back soon to catch up and do birth story :) miss catching up and keeping in touch but so tired and busy 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Starglow

Well this is the first time I've woken with tightenings at night and they're keeping me awake. Not timing anything at the mo. On the loo loads feeling like I need to go but I don't. Taken paracetamol and gonna try going back to sleep now.


----------



## lilly77

fx'ed for you starglow!! xx


----------



## lilly77

Great to hear from you Foxforce - your labour sounded long and traumatic! Hope you are recovering ok. I can't wait to see pics of your little girl!

Just so you know i've set up a new thread in the Lounge Area - Groups & Discussions - Baby & Parenting. Still called the Summer Cupcakes thread. Obviously it's a bit quieter anyway with babies arriving and all that.. I miss you girls!

Ivy is a little angel but i'm still finding BF painful and sore.. I'm persevering through it though, as she seems to love it. DH still hasn't changed a nappy yet, he's too scared! :haha:

Checking back all the time for news of Ailey Starglow and Hch... Ailey and Hch especially for you girls already a week overdue!!

:dust: labour dust to you all and hope for quick and speedy labours :happydance:


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. Finally got back to sleep and nothing now. I'd say a good sign tho as it's the first time they've been that strong. 

Lilly it's really crappy that you're in so much pain with bf. It's a real nightmare. You must get help before it becomes worse. Is ivy taking enough nipple in her mouth? She has to have nipple and most of the areola in her mouth doesn't she. I thought if she was latching on properly it shouldn't be hurting. Poor you. Has your midwife been around to help yet? well done for hanging in there. 

Ailey & hch. How are you both doing ? It's gotta be frustrating now. I'm only a day over due and I'd convinced myself she's be a few days early cause of my various dates. Also I went back a whole week so it's been like i've been pregnant 42 weeks. 

Hubby off today. Getting the car Valletted and getting the moveable car seat in. Suppose I'll do more housework. He's busy making us eggy bread for breakfast lol! 

Xxxxx

Any plans today ladies?


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all!

Hope you are Ivy and well Lilly.

Starglow, all good signs!

Nothing going on here apart from swelling up like a balloon. SO fed up now.


----------



## lolley

sending you ladies massive :hug:

come on babies its time to meet mommy now!


----------



## foxforce

Morning just waiting Eliza to wake for her feed before we pop out for our first outing we have few things we need. Breast pump and bottle warmer, more baby towels.

Lilly I'm finding bf'ing bit painful, started well but now as she prefers one nipple it's making it sore as sh doesn't get the areole at first, also had to give a little formula at 2 am as she hadn't fee all afternoon and night and was getting so frustrated, it worked only had about 15ml. My milk came in last also - how painful and full!? 

My ankles and feet are swollen too, do any of you have this, I did have a lot of iv's so think this won't have helped, antibiotics x 4 times, saline and the Epidural running. 

Anyway labour dust to you hch Ailey and Starglow, fx'd you meet your babies very soon, good signs Starglow keep positive and mobile as much as possible.

Take care x x x x


----------



## Starglow

Thanks all 

Where's hch today? 

Just had a neighbour in we haven't seen for ages. Probably here for two hours chatting. Meanwhile ive been having loads of tightenings and from last night still feel I need the proper loo. I feel different from before for sure. 

The girl who was just here is a nurse and suggesting drinking caster oil and water. Any of you done this? I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## hch

im here :( feeling so fed up tho, babys movements are so painful im in tears over them, i have such a horrible pain in my lady bits it hurts so bad:cry:


starglow your signs sound fab! for me , drinking castor oil is a no no , only because i have heard in can put the baby in distress, but thats just my opinion hun x


hope your ok Ailey and the swelling isnt to bad today x


----------



## Starglow

I seem to be having contractions lasting just over a minute with Gaps of about 2-3mins. Been on my ball 90 mins with tens machine on low. Now on kitchen chair backwards. Bit confused tho. At the peak they are intense but seriously????????? Wtf??????? Shouldn't they be like 8 mins or something?????? Confuzzled


----------



## hch

keep an eye on them hun if you have contractions every 2-3 minutes for an hour or more i would ring the labour ward , you never know baby could be making a speedy entrance into the world! xx


----------



## Starglow

Well this has to be the start cause this is all new. Tens machine is ok actually.


----------



## hch

how exciting! hope things progress for you! x


----------



## Starglow

I hope so hch.... Yes my mw said to be going to hospital when I'm getting 3 strong contractions in 10 mins. Waters still in tact tho. Just going with it for now. Sending labour dust to all three of us. Xxxxxxx


----------



## hch

thanks hun! i need them :haha: i just keep saying this time next week i will have my baby here! :) x


----------



## Starglow

How exciting......


----------



## aileymouse

ooh good luck starglow! sounds like this is the start for you! 

keep us posted xx


----------



## lilly77

Starglow this sounds promising!!! I reckon you're in early labour! Remember my contractions were all over the place and I was dilating fast - so I'd ring the labour ward if I were you! Eee exciting!
Come on babies don't keep your mommies waiting for too much longer :happydance:
Fox - I feel your pain! My boobs are so engorged and full! BF is getting easier now but still sore when she first latches on, for about 10 seconds. She is latching on correctly mw had a look yesterday.. Boobs still cracked with blood blisters but they look better - have been airing them with lanisoh on them.
Me and Ivy and dh had our first day out today.. Was scary esp crossing roads!! How many potholes in london?! Ended up bumping into 3 people we knew, stressful! Couldn't wait to get home.. Everyone was cooing over ivy but I was just busting for the loo. :haha:

I'm really hoping you're not waiting too much longer hch and ailey - didn't both of you go overdue before? I'm thinking of you both :kiss: xxx


----------



## Starglow

My average one is showing at 1m 16s with average interval of 3m 51 s . Have had to turn the tens up. Girls have u got a tens machine ? It's really good.

Been at this 3 hours now. God some of these are painful.


----------



## hch

i was 14 days over with my first and 10 days over with my 2nd!



Ashley i would ring labour ward the contractions are sounding like they make you dilate very quickly! always best to get checked out just incase x


----------



## aileymouse

Yup, I was 12 days overdue.

Starglow, I agree with hayley, ring the hospital, they need to know you are in labour so that they can make space for you if need be xx


----------



## Starglow

I rang them. Thanks for that. Yeah she said it's up to me if I'm coping at home and want to stay that's fine but if I want to go in too that's also fine. So we agreed when it gets too much to call them and go in. 

I'm really tired and tried to lie on my side but it was way too painful so have to sit on my ball. Wanna sleep.

I'll keep u updated and try not to bore u xxxxxxxx


----------



## aileymouse

Aww so excited for you! But also envious! I wish I was in labour....


----------



## lolley

Woooooo go starglow :) lots of luck hun

Hch and ailey hope you are both ok, i went over with jake so sympathise with you. Try to stay positive it really wont be long now :hugs:


----------



## hch

Hey ashley how's it going , hope your ok x


----------



## Starglow

Awwwww I had my baby girl Lara Suzanne at 1031pm weighing 5lbs 13. Hubby put up an interesting picture on fb lol. She's gorgeous tho and I adore her. 

Omg tho girls I stayed home 1345-2045. I was 7cm dilated when I got to the hospital with a million contractions on the way lol. Had natural birth and in the birthing pool. Amazing. 

Just having skin to skin. She's very small so they keep doing tests and disturbing her. :( 

Hopefully we'll get lovely pics soon as hubby took them when she'd just been born. Not the most flattering. She'll kill him when she's older lol. Oh she's so cute. 

Girls. Thanks for your advice earlier. Sending labour dust your way xxx


----------



## hch

Congrats ashley sounds like you had a fabulous labour, I.hope Lara is ok and you get to go home very soon! Can't wait to see a pic x


----------



## hch

And then there was 2!


----------



## Itsychik

ahhhh I missed all of this yesterday! I just saw Starglow's update on FB-- Congratulations hun!! It sounds like you had a fabulous experience! Congrats and well done on making it so long at home. I'm really glad you were able to have your natural water birth!


----------



## Itsychik

hch & Ailey- It can't be long now ladies!! You could literally start any minute... lots of labour dust and I'll definitely be checking back often for updates :) when do you have your next appointments?

Lilly & Fox- I'm with you both on the bf'ing... I was getting really frustrated as I wasn't producing much and we were having to give him additional formula after almost every feeding :( Milk finally came in yesterday though (day 5). Amazingly I'm not having any soreness issues (yet... fx'd) but Bram isn't latching well and last night I sat on the couch nearly in tears as he cried for 20 minutes because he couldn't figure out how to latch. There's someone coming by today who's going to help with this.

Fox- re: swollen ankles/feet-- I have this also (in the hospital as well... I hadn't thought it could be related to the epidural/fluids from the IV, but I had those too). Now that I'm home they still swell up in the evenings.


----------



## hch

hey itsy! im glad someone is coming to help you latch on and you can enjoy bf your little boy :) swollen feet an ankles is normal after birth if you suffered with it before hand, it can take up too 3 months before its goes down x


next appointment is 2moro at 2pm! another sweep and then booked in on saturday to start induction! im 10 days over due and very very very fed up now! xxx


----------



## lilly77

CONGRATS Ashley!!!! Yay another cupcake!! She is gorgeous, well done you on such a fantastic labour! I'm a little jealous of your water birth, aww I so wanted one!
So you had the 4th July baby :winkwink: I'll go update thread now.

Hayley and Ailey... fingers crossed for both of you and massive amounts of :dust: labour dust to you and your babies... checking back always for updates!

xxx


----------



## Starglow

Thanks everyone. Ooh it's exciting. 2 more cupcakes to go :) come on baby hch and baby Ailey. 

Lara has loads of mucus which is preventing her from breast feeding properly. She's been sick twice so hoping this will help. 

Shattered. X
Good luck hch & Ailey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxforce

Yay :dance: many congrats Ashley on the birth of Lara Suzanne!! You did so well! I'm jealous of your birth :) 
Hope being sick has helped her now, the first pics aren't too flattering are they, but I notice baby changes by the hour after born re swelling etc aww enjoy the moment getting to know her :cloud9: 

I'm just sat expressing lol nice image huh 

Hch & Ailey I feel for you :hugs: I really did think you both would have been the first, stubborn babies they must be so comfortable! Lots of labour dust to you :dust:
Xxxxx

Day out yesterday went well did not stay long, another of Izzy's sisters came and totally spoiled Eliza they have all spent so much on gifts for me and Eliza, she has already got her own Uggs can you believe!? 
Mum and dad come back to stay today which I'm glad about, bit of extra help, more visitors including mw today too. Not much sleep maybe 4 hours :( 

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## aileymouse

hch said:


> And then there was 2!

Was going to post exactly that!

Congratulations starglow! You did really well. xx

Nothing happening today. Raining here.


----------



## hch

i have such a busy day today! just spent 3 hours standing in a field watching jacks sports day! callum is ill and in bed! and now i have to go to jacks induction day at his new school! i hope they give me a seat to sit on as i feel like my butt is going to fall out on the floor! and my feet are like giant balloons! also just had a letter that i have to meet with callums new head teacher next tuesday at 2pm! bloody hell talk about cramming everything in!!


Ailey how are you hun! i hope your ok but i reckon you are a miserable as me! cant believe im still here:brat: :( sending you lots of labour vibes:dust::hug: xxxxx


----------



## lolley

Hi, 

Just popping on to say congratulations to starglow yay :dance: looking forwards to the pictures, i have not been on face book.

Hope your both ok hch and Ailey :hugs:

will catch up properly later just off out to look at a new car for dh.


----------



## aileymouse

hayley, yes I probably am as miserable as you! 

I too have so much on this month. Supossed to have Amber's 'parents morning' at nursery this week, but haven't been able to commit myself to a date and time. She had her school induction last week. 
Next tuesday is her sports day too. It's so much more difficult when you have other kids.

Just had a friend round for company which has been nice. 

Been feeling pretty achey and still swollen up. booo....


----------



## hch

hugs hun! its going to be lonely on this board now! the bloody school meeting has changed to 930 on monday morning! i have said i may be there i may not! Lee will have to go and sign all the paperwork instead! on friday i have to go and pick up jacks birth certificate aswell as they want the long version and i cannot find it anywhere!!! maybe i should book an appointment to register baby aswell! 

cant believe its wednesday again 2moro! another sweep! i wonder if it will work! i must be extremely favourable after a week surely! Ailey did you say yours was at 11? good luck if it is hun! mine is it 2! fingers crossed for us both! x


----------



## aileymouse

My appointment is at 10.50am

Fingers crossed I'm favourable, I wasn't at a week over with Amber so I'm not pinning my hopes on it working. 

Funny how everyone thought us 2 would be first, but now we are the two still waiting...maybe we'll both be in labour tomorrow evening! xx


----------



## hch

omg i bloody hope so! i cant take much more of people asking me if i have had him! phone has been on silent all week as im sick of the texts and phonecalls! i knew i would be last or nearly last! jack wasnt even ready to come out when i was being induced! i wonder why i cant go into labour on my own! it really frustrates me!


----------



## aileymouse

I've been ignoring the phone and text messages too. Can't be doing with it. Do people really think I wouldn't say anything!?

My sister is coming over tomorrow to look after Amber whilst I see the midwife. My mum has offered to take me too which is good or I would've been driving myself there, which I don't really mind but it's nice to be driven!


----------



## hch

awww thats nice you get to be driven! Lee is driving me but i could actually walk it but he is paranoid my waters will break! plus last time i had it done i thought my insides would fall out! god knows what i will be like 2moro! i so want it over!


----------



## Itsychik

I've just been catching up a bit. Just wanted to let you ladies know that I posted a birth story (finally) :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ghtly-traumatic-birth-story.html#post11533190


Ailey & hch- I think it's odd that the schools are trying to schedule meetings with you guys for next week! Don't they know how unrealistic that is?! Hope you're not TOO miserable... :hugs:


----------



## lilly77

morning girls

Hch and Ailey, how are you doing? What time are your sweeps today? Hoping for favourable cervix's for you both :hug:

itsy thanks for your birth story, and great pics of Bram!! i just love his name and can't get over how alert he looks in the first pic!

Well I had a bad day yesterday, i think i had my blues day, was crying for no reason - just felt like a bad mom especially as Ivy needs so much attention.. I'm giving her so much but I had all these conflicting feelings that I couldn't really explain. I ended up in tears most of the day.. I feel better this morning so i'm hoping it was just all hormonal and normal at this time.
I'm also really sore down there, and still haven't been to the loo for a bm, so i'm in a lot of pain :cry: I've taken everything from Fybogel to suppositories to make me go but nothing is working. I'm drinking a LOT of fluid and eating dried fruit and basically doing everything I can.. Going to call MW today about it.

Well Liam went and bought some colic drops yesterday.. (that you can use from birth) and I don't want to jump for joy too soon but they really seemed to make a difference!! She actually chilled out last night without needing to be held/fed/rocked AND she slept from 10pm-6.3am!!!!!???? Well I actually woke her at 2.30am for a dream feed, and I had to wake her up this morning at 6.30am for a nappy change and feed. So her sleeping is pretty amazing.

:dust: :dust: :dust: to you girls today xxxx


----------



## aileymouse

Lilly, hope you manage to 'go' soon! I'm not looking forward to the baby blues...

Isty, I left a comment of your birth story.

My sweep is at 10.50am. Don't want to jinx things but I have been having back and period type pains last night. Still going now, so hopefully when I see the midwife she will have good news for me!

Hayley, good luck for your sweep today! xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Good morning ladies!

Lilly- :hugs: to you! I can imagine how frustrating it must be when you're not feeling good yourself and you're trying to give Ivy all the attention you can. I hope the drops help her and I hope the 'baby blues' pass soon (I haven't had much issues with this yet, but I hear from so many people how common this is!) Really amazing that Ivy is such a good sleeper though!

Ailey- fx'd that the pains lead to something! Did your mw check you at the last appt to see if you were already dialated? Maybe you'll get some great news today!!

hch- I hope you're appointment goes well also! Let us know what your mw says!


----------



## aileymouse

no itsy, they don't check for dilation here until a sweep at one week overdue, so that is today x


----------



## hch

hey girls :) sweep is at 2pm im hoping its good news! 


lilly i completely understand about going for a bm ! after jack it was like i was to scared to go for one! i found drinking pure apple juice or pure orange juice made it a bit easier to do one! mw said its completely normal to feel like this after giving birth! even having a wee after giving birth was painful ! Ivy sounds like a dream! she is so gorgeous! love the new pics on fb xxxx i had the baby blues for a couple days aswell, your hormones are every where, i hope you feel better soon xxx


Itsy wow what a traumatic birth story , i hope little brams head is ok poor little fella! im glad you are both ok after such a scary time , although you sounded like you handled it very well :) he is very handsome xxxxx


----------



## hch

ps good luck Ailey! fingers crossed so tight for you that something happens xxxxx


----------



## lolley

Good luck today with your appointments Hayley and Ailey, hope it starts you both.

I am feeling your pain at the moment, come on babies your mommies are fed up now and want to meet you!

:hug:


----------



## aileymouse

I'm back, the midwife did a really good sweep, she said I'm 2-3cm dilated and cervix is soft and stretchy. She's told me to drink raspberry leaf tea, go for a walk and have sex tonight and hopefully that'll get things going. 

If not I'm booked in on friday for an induction.


----------



## aileymouse

Woop! lost a bit of my plug...


----------



## hch

Omg how exciting so pleased your favorable excellent news! I will defo be the last if left til Saturday lol xxx


----------



## hch

woop for plug! your on your way now! xxx


----------



## Itsychik

that's great news Ailey! When I had a sweep I lost most of my plug and then 2 days later my waters went (but you're cervix is already sounding like it's almost ready, so hopefully you'll get some good signs soon!) You're almost there!!

hch- fx'd you'll also get some great news after your sweep at 2!


----------



## aileymouse

Midwife said she'd be really surprised if it didn't do anything. She said she felt the baby's head and the waters. 

She was going to book me in for monday, but then offered me friday instead. Hopefull I could still make to Amber's sports day on tuesday then!


----------



## hch

Just leaving now! Will update ASAP x


----------



## foxforce

Good luck Hayley fx'd you get good news like Ailey! :dust: :dust:

Ailey wow anytime now Hun yay and and about time!

Just going to read your birth story itsy, will do mine soon :)


----------



## Starglow

Just caught up. Just to say good luck girls xxxxxxxxxxx

Not in touch with anyone at the mo xxxxxxx


----------



## aileymouse

ok, sorry for the tmi, but just had a really bloody show. is that normal? the midwife had a really good rummage! lol


----------



## Itsychik

Ailey- I had a lot of (TMI) gooey bleeding for 24 hours after my sweep... sometimes I lost just bits of mucus and sometimes it was bloody as well. The mw told me I could expect that and it was normal... it means that the whole plug is coming out! yay for you!


----------



## aileymouse

oh yay! thanks! Been having contractions, nothing regular though, feeling really tired. Maybe I should catch a few zzz's! Paul will be home soon x


----------



## foxforce

Get all the sleep you can Ailey if you think you can get it. I had days without and still can't catch up to what I lost, struggling now to keep my eyes open! 

Good luck and all the best in case I don't get chance to say before you go to hospital, exciting! Xxxx


----------



## hch

the update is that im now 2cm dilated, cervix soft and stretchy babies head is as far as it can possibly go until i go into labour she can now feel more of his head then last week! ! she cant believe how lazy he is being! i have some period cramps now but i always get them after a sweep! its just a case of waiting for him to decide he would like to come out! mw has done as much as she can now i just have to wait! she said when i get induced he should be out in no time as he is pratically half way here!




Ailey the bloody show is a fab sign especially if mw had a good old rummage down below! suprisingly mine didnt hurt at all this time and she literally had her whole hand up there! good luck hun and get timing those contractions x


----------



## hch

my last bump pic!!!
https://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3200/414s.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


please excuse my lovely sons finger prints! im forever cleaning my mirror!!


----------



## lolley

Yay for both of you, so exciting :)

Good luck ailey hope those contrations keep going :D

Hayley lovely pic you have really dropped now! FX the sweep did the trick and little man will be here soon :D


----------



## aileymouse

lovely bump hayley! very neat :D


----------



## lilly77

ooh exciting news girls! hoping things get moving quickly now :happydance:


----------



## hch

how you feeling Ailey? contractions getting stronger x


----------



## aileymouse

i think things are happening!!! arghhh!!!

had lots more show. Contractions are about 5-6 mins apart lasting 30 seconds and lasting longer! Ooooh the pressure is intense!


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi girls! Hope things get moving quickly for those of you who have still not given birth. Have not read the posts. Here's a link to my birth story if you're interested, i've only just finished it.

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...06-34-hour-labor-my-birth-story-detailed.html

Baby is doing great, she's such a darling angel! She only woke up 4 times last night to feed, which is great because she's been so fussy at night. During the day she will sleep well and not scream and cry much, but at night she's been like an entirely different baby and driving me and OH crazy. plus, my left nipple is so severely cracked that i dread feeding her. =/ stitches are healing well, i'm finally able to get up and down without any help. have not seen any of my friends because i haven't been feeling like myself, but i have one coming over tonight finally! gonna go feed baby, then take a nap. i'm exhausted! :)


----------



## aileymouse

hayley how are you?


----------



## hch

how exciting! :D i only have extreme pressure in my lady bits and bhs at the minute! really hope this is it for you!


----------



## foxforce

Great news Hayley lol very lazy baby I'm sure you'll have action soon make sure your doing all you can to evict them :)

Here's hoping ailey has gone in as it's gone quiet.....

I've just had my lavender bath, really hoping this pain goes soon, our next door neighbour has just brought a lovely 7 piece clothing set and her first money box for Eliza, so nice :D we can't get over how generous people are


----------



## hch

And then there was just me! 


Congrats Ailey well done so pleased for you xx


----------



## foxforce

:hugs: :hugs: Hayley I feel for you, its not going to be long , looking at the signs. 

Ashley glad to hear your on the mend and baby is doing well, she looks a real cutie ! I shall get on the laptop and get a pic up today. 

Wonder how Ailey is .....


----------



## hch

Ailey had her baby last night hun


Baby Georgia born at 1129 weighing 7lbs 8oz x


----------



## lilly77

wow congrats Ailey on baby Georgia!! i love her name :kiss: cant wait for birth story and pics!!

Ashley im gonna go read your birth story now !

hayley woohooo youre next! lol - actually i dont think flybee's had her baby yet either...
hayley i cant believe you were due first too, you poor thing! your lazy little man needs to come out and meet his mommy now. HUGE :hug: and labour dust to you today :dust: xxx


----------



## Starglow

Hi. Congrats Ailey. Hope it all went well Hun. 

Hch your cupcake is coming any time. I hope you're ok. How did last night carry on for you? Thinking of you. 


I've been totally focusing on baby. Havent been able to make contact With anyone bar my sister and dad. It's just been a treadmil of breastfeeding and no sleep. Home last night so got 2 one hour sleeps while hubby took over which was good. 

I'm still checking on here. I'll be about once my feet have touched the ground. This exhaustion is unreal but omg I love Lara so much x


----------



## lolley

Yay congratulations ailey :) i bet you are so glad she is here at last :)

Hayley how are you doing hun? At the most now 2 more get ups for you :D big hugs :hug:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Oooh, congratulations Ailey!! I'm so happy for you that Georgia finally decided to come! Can't wait for pics... I hope you're recovering well!! xx

Hayley-- you're almost there! Great news about being 2cm and baby down low... it could literally be any minute! Have you been able to do any walking? Maybe that would help baby's head dialate the cervix a bit more and finally get things started for you...?

Ashley- I'm going to go read your story now!!

I can't believe my baby is a week old today! It feels like the birth was a REALLY long time ago...


----------



## foxforce

Yay congrats ailey, love the name too :D hope your feeling well xxx 

Come on team hch we are willing this baby out for you so much! :dust:


----------



## hch

hey guys just had a message from Ailey


Hi, had my baby girl! She is the spit of her big sister! Was in the pool for bit but her heartrate was fast so i got out and gave birth on the bed. Had meconioum in waters so we have to stay in hospital for 24 hours for obs.


hope everything is ok Ailey with baby xxxx

nothing to report from me im afraid :( just a very stubborn baby he is too comfy! 2 days to go!!!


----------



## Ashley2189

Congrats ailey!
And hch, really hope things get moving for ya hun.


----------



## Ashley2189

Congrats ailey!
And hch, really hope things get moving for ya hun.


----------



## foxforce

Aw bless, shame about having to stay in, I sure hope the ward is better than the one I was on! 

I just had my hospital phone up wondering where I was for my induction!! :lol: 

Sorry there's no action hayley :( 

Had to use some infacol today with eliza poor little thing very unsettled between feeds and her little legs have been going ten to the dozen


----------



## hch

Ha I really am the last one I should have placed a bet on myself!



Flybee's baby arrived by emergency c section on the 7th July at 2211 , they named him Raphael, Congrats tanya xxx


----------



## strawberry19

heya girlies sorry not been around my internets been playing up and wouldnt let me on here!!.. boohoooo!! glad most of the cupcakes are here now... Hch tell your bubba its very stubborn and needs to come out now :lol:

hope everyone is doing well and the babies are settling in nicely???...xx


----------



## Itsychik

thanks hch for the update on Flybee!

Flybee- congrats!! I hope you're doing well and recover quickly xx

Foxforce- haha, what'd they say when you told them you'd already had your baby?? :haha:

hch- I definitely had my money on you an Ailey to be some of the first! I would have lost that bet too! At least you know you're almost there!!! I'll be checking back for updates :)


----------



## Itsychik

Foxforce- does the infacol help a lot? poor Bram was up for HOURS crying (for the first time!) last night and nothing we could do seemed to help. I ended up calling my mw in tears at 11.30pm/23.30 to ask for her advice and she suggested getting some infacol... we're going to try today.

Also, for those of you using dummies/pacifiers... do your LO's sleep with them? We tried using one for the first time last night but I thought it was a little scary letting him fall asleep with it... :blush: but it was the only thing that seemed to calm him. Ended up taking it away when it fell out of his mouth after he fell asleep... but we're just not used to it so don't really know what to do.


----------



## foxforce

Morning

Itsy yes infacol has helped, thing we have now is hiccups after most feeds, poor baby. 
Eliza doesn't always go to sleep with her dummy but if she does it normally falls out as soon as she properly nods off. They actually recommend to use them to prevent SIDS. 

We probably had the best night so far last night, fed at 8pm, she woke for another at 1230, 5am and then 0920. So feel like I have slept, but since yesterday been getting headache, shooting pains in my cervix and bottom, and some after pains, all trying to get back to normal im sure. Feet still swollen but not as severe. Mw coming today, Eliza having her heel prick test :( 

Right best go tidy up a little, Itsy hope the infacol does the trick, it took a couple of doses/feeds to see the benefit.


----------



## lilly77

First of all congrats Flybee on your gorgeous little man Raphael!! he is super cute.

Itsy, we are using Dentinox colic drops which have really helped... I'm still not sure if Ivy really does have colic or is just a fussy baby... but they've made a difference as she's much more chilled. our hard part is 8pm-11pm as she's really fussy at that time and hard to settle.

Hayley we are all rooting for you honey!!! Is it your induction today? :yipee: you will DEFINITELY have your baby by this weekend! :yipee:


----------



## lilly77

ooh we cross posted Fox!

Forgot to say we don't use the dummy at night, only because if it falls out she gets upset so i'd rather her get to sleep without it.
Fox i'm also have shooting pains, in my bum though! think it's from my constipation but things are getting better down there now.
We also had a good night last night - 11pm-5am - she's a good little sleeper so far i'll give her that much!!
ooohhh she's crying now gotta go nappy change!xx


----------



## hch

21 hours til induction ladies! im now crapping my pants about being induced! arrgghhhh why wont he get out! :lol: its just i know what to expect after jacks labour and one continuos contraction fills me with dread! i dont know how im going to do my hypno birthing!!! just repacked my bags , kids are going away tonight until sunday so last night was the last night as a family of four! i will update you ladies as soon as i can 2moro! according to the mw she reckons he wont be long coming out , i bloody hope he isnt!! xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Hi ladies! Just a brief one, will do birth story later.
I'm finally home. Feeling really good. Not in much pain at all. Georgia is perfect. She's a very sucky baby and the midwife advised a dummy. So she is laying happy in her moses basket right now :)

Thanks for the messages xxx


----------



## lolley

Hayley - one more get up :dance: not long now hun :D and you will be fab i am sure!

I am waiting for the midwife to come hoping they discharge us today but only will if Amelia is back up to birth weight.

We use a dummy but she is not too keen and only has it when i am trying to stretch her out a bit for a feed. She doesnt cry for it or use it out of choice. I also have infacol in the cupboard but have not had to use it yet. I brought it as i would rather have it in and not use it at all than need some in the night and not be able to get any, as Callum had terrible colic but so far so good this time.


----------



## Starglow

Good luck hayley xxxxxxxxx

Hi all. I'll fill you in soon. Just Read all posts. 

Xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

I thought pacifiers (dummies) werent recommended until after 4 weeks if breastfeeding to reduce the potential for nipple confusion?


----------



## foxforce

Hi all just quick post with some pics of Eliza, sorry one is on its side, also I didn't read previous page earlier when I posted. 

Lilly sorry your have bm problems, hopefully that should ease very soon, I have ben eating prunes to keep me regular! Hard when your feeling in that area isn't right.

Itsy the mw who phoned just said congratulations lol and that she had not been inform :shrug: oh well ...

Hayley you must be feeling excited that the time is almost here, so sorry your little boy didn't put in a appearance sooner, so sure he would have been one of the first.

Great your home Ailey and feeling so good. 

Back in a bit :flower: xx


----------



## foxforce

Just to check the signature is working . . . .


----------



## lilly77

Foxforce Eliza is gorgeous!! look at all that hair, she's rivalling Ivy and Amelia in the hair stakes!

Ashley - yes some people say not to introduce dummies/pacifiers too soon but we've had no problems with nipple latch confusion - she is breastfeeding like a little monster! 
My MW said to me there's no problem with it, and the dummy literally saves us!!

I expressed my milk for the first time today, managed to get 2 ounces after a feed so happy that i seem to have enough milk. Its currently in the fridge ready for when DH feeds her tonight! We're just trying it out.

Even though we are getting good sleeps (considering) I am exhausted and emotional today and had to turn away a friend who wanted to visit this afternoon. just want to be with DH and kids!

Foxforce i've been meaning to ask, how did you feel when they said 'its a girl!" ?! Did you have any inkling at all or were you totally surprised?

Well girls just Hayley to go then I guess we have to say goodbye to this thread.. our new one is over in the Lounge - Groups & Discussions - Baby and Parenting section for those who don't know :kiss:

xx


----------



## Itsychik

aww Foxforce, thanks for sharing pics of Eliza! She looks so alert with her beautiful eyes open in the first pic! What a cutie!

Ashley- my mw told me to avoid a pacifier for the first week, and that after that it was up to us.. I'm still feeling a little weird about using one though, but so far he hasn't really needed it (except for last night!)

I tried the infacol today for the first time... and it was like magic! He literally stopped crying, fed, then went to sleep within 30 minutes of using it. Do you guys literally use it before every feeding? or only when your LO's are crying/having issues (and Lilly, same for your colic drops... when do you use it?)


----------



## aileymouse

Hey all. Georgia has a dummy! I literally did not sleep at all last night cos she wanted to suckle all night. The midwife recommended it. My nipples are so sore, but I'm determined to plough through. Got some satchets of lansinoh from the hospital so I've been using that.

Georgia too has lots of hair! When we bathed her and dried it it literally fluffed out, so cute!

Really hope Hayley has her baby soon.

I still can't believe that my baby is here and I didn't need inducing! :D


----------



## Ashley2189

I'm so lost on what to do in regards to the pacifier. Everything I've read has said not to give it to her, but I wonder if I could give it a try and then if I notice any change in her feeding I could just stop giving it to her? She wouldn't have it all the time, but she does have a very strong suckling instinct and she likes to use me as a pacifier after she's done feeding. my nipples are cracked, one is bleeding, and it's not because of latch problems. she usually latches fine, i think she just sucks too hard lol


----------



## hch

awwwww look at all the gorgeous babies! and mine WILL be joining them all 2moro! if i dont get on in the morning before i go , i will update you all as soon as i have had him! speak soon ladies :) xxxx


----------



## Ashley2189

Good luck hch, cant wait to see photos!!


----------



## aileymouse

good luck hayley, do you think they will just break your waters to start? xx


----------



## foxforce

Lilly re being told it's a girl I burst into tears and I was in disbelief! They asked Izzy to tell me but he could tell for a few moments he was so overwhelmed lol I still can't believe as I think deep down I was thinking it may be a boy, but then I thought the kicks should be a bit stronger if a boy :shrug: 

Hayley good luck Hun for tomorrow, can't wait to see pics and hear your story :hugs: 

I still need to do my birth story, try get round to it this weekend


----------



## hch

aileymouse said:


> good luck hayley, do you think they will just break your waters to start? xx


I have no idea hun , I hope if I'm more dilated then 2cm then I think they break your waters but I'm not sure! That would be a better option then being induced! X


----------



## lolley

Hayley good luck today. I have been thinking of you when i have got up with little one through the night. Hope all goes well and the midwife is right that it wont be too long before little man is here x


----------



## strawberry19

thinking of hayley today too hope all goes well :)

glad to hear you girls using dummies with the babies isnt causing any confusion i havent had to try Noah out on one yet did want to try avoid using one but we do have an emergancy one in the cupboard


----------



## lilly77

Thinking of you Hayley!! :kiss:


----------



## lolley

I am too, been checking my phone all day. Hope you are ok and if you are not already hope you will be holding little man very soon :hugs:


----------



## lolley

The last of the cupcakes has arrived :D
Hayley has posted pics but no details yet.

Well done hun he is beautiful x


----------



## foxforce

Yay well done Hayley! If someone can post a pic up here I would be grateful :)


----------



## lolley

here you go Fox ...

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/267697_10150229883991245_524951244_7789318_4632304_n.jpg


----------



## foxforce

Awww many thanks Lolley :D He's a cutie, in fact all the cupcakes are very good looking babies :D


----------



## foxforce

My birth story ladies, sorry its long due to long labour lol 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...nters-world-eventually-long.html#post11619387


----------



## Itsychik

I saw the post on FB earlier... congrats Hayley!! I hope everything went well! He's beautiful!


----------



## lilly77

Congrats Hayley he is gorgeous!! :happydance: looking forward to birth story and pics xx


----------



## hch

Hi girls! well finally Jacob Daniel Edwards was born on the 10th of july at 0007 weighing 8lbs 7oz and my what a labour! 


started off with me being induced at 11am was 3cm dilated and was told to just go for a walk to kick start things , contractions started at 630pm and were 30 seconds apart and lasting for over one minute! was torture! was checked and was still 3cm!!!!! they were worried that the contractions were coming to quickly so went to get a doctor who never came as she had a shift change and never told anyone! then bang at 1130pm i couldnt cope anymore and was asking for pain relief as the contractions were continuous with no break! they checked me and i was still 3cm! and i thought WTF! but this time they were very concerned as i was literally pinning lee to the wall and abusing him!! LOL! so i was whizzed to labour ward as they wanted to try and stop the contractions coming so quickly! got to the labour and i felt the urge to push but they kept telling me i was only 3cm so i wasnt allowed! at this point i was telling them i was going to push regardless as i couldnt stop myself so they checked me and low and behold i was 10 cm and then the shit hit the fan! Babys heartbeat had stopped beating and then started again and he was in serious stress as he had literally been forced down the birth canal to quickly! there was 10 people in the room and my mw was telling me if i didnt push his head out right now they were going to give me an episiotmy so i had one chance to get him out! so i pushed him out in one go and he ended up completely ripping my poor old lady garden to shreds! He was put on oxygen and his blood gases were tested and he was perfectly fine apart from he couldnt control his temperature and was put under a heat lamp for an hour! me on the other hand had to have 25 stitches where his head had ripped my muscle away from vagina! sounds painful! it truely is the worst pain ever! i can sit down or stand up! it took the mw over an hour to re stitch it all! so Jacob was born at 0007 and i didnt get back to the ward until 530am after they had finished checking me and baby! was discharged at 130pm and im completely knackered as have had no sleep since friday night! but he is so very worth it! completely contented and beautiful! and the boys love him! BUT i can seriously say im never doing it again as that was the worst labour ever! even lee said he never wanted to put me through that again!

hope all babies are ok speak soon xxx
 



Attached Files:







jacob 1 day old.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 7









jacob and boys.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









jacob 12 hours.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ashley2189

Hayley, he is gorgeous! Im sorry you tore so badly. I also tore muscle, I know how much pain it is to try and sit or move. It gets better! Use a water bottle (the kind you can suck on) to gently squirt water over your lady parts and stitches after you use the restroom. Drinks LOTS of water constantly to dilute your urine so it doesnt sting you when you pee, or use the bottle while peeing. Not sure if theyre available there, but I used tucks pads to soothe the area. You can just take gauze and pour witch hazel on it then gently dab it over the stitches.


----------



## Ashley2189

Hayley, he is gorgeous! Im sorry you tore so badly. I also tore muscle, I know how much pain it is to try and sit or move. It gets better! Use a water bottle (the kind you can suck on) to gently squirt water over your lady parts and stitches after you use the restroom. Drinks LOTS of water constantly to dilute your urine so it doesnt sting you when you pee, or use the bottle while peeing. Not sure if theyre available there, but I used tucks pads to soothe the area. You can just take gauze and pour witch hazel on it then gently dab it over the stitches.


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Hayley he is absolutely adorable and I sympathise with your injury I had to have an episiotomy, not sure if anything tore but with the forceps I was truly battered and bruised and over a week later I am suffering. 

I have been having lavender oil baths twice daily which was recommended by the midwife. I recommend to eat or drink what you can to keep your stools soft as that is not pleasant when you do need to go. 

Mw checked this am and I have only 1 stitch left to dissolve which surprised me how quick they have healed.


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats Hayley! oh my... I'm so sorry to hear you tore so badly. A huge benefit of the c-section is that I have no issues in the lady bits... so I can't even imagine how painful that must be! I hope you're able to recover ASAP!


----------



## aileymouse

ouch hayley!! hope you heal quick! jacob is a little cutie xx


----------



## Mama Afrika

Congratulations hayley! I'm sorry you went through such a difficult labour, I had an episiotomy so I know how painful it gets down there. I couldn't really sit or stand for long periods until 3 weeks pp. I had baths with tea tree oil and that helped.

I hope all of you are doing well with your LOs, I haven't had a chance to catch up yet.


----------



## hch

mama afrika we have moved to here xx


https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/660307-summer-cupcakes-june-july-2011-mummies-6.html


----------

